# World of Color Superthread



## HydroGuy

_Note from February 2019

WOC was down from April 2018-Feb 2019 after an accident happened which damaged the platform. It just started up again in the last few days. Read recent posts at the end of this thread for the latest updates._

_Last updated December 2017_

_Note on how to use this thread - WOC changes from time to time and I do not always have time or enough information to make sure this info is 100% up-to-date and correct. First read this first post. DO NOT READ EVERY POST over the last almost 10 years. Much of that discussion is out-of-date now. Skip to posts at the end of this thread over the last few months and read those for any updates by other guests._


There is a lot of great information around on World of Color (WOC) and I decided to create a new thread to consolidate what is out there, provide links, and answer a few common questions.

World of Color is a spectacular show that represents a breakthough in new show technology. Don't miss it!

Starting in November 2013 DLR started offering _World of Color Winter Dreams_ for the Holiday season, a show which is completely different than the normal WOC. The holiday version is now called _Season of Light_. I have an FAQ item on Season of Light at the end of this post that I will update.

The original World of Color show (I will call this World of Color Traditional version) ran for five years. In May 2015 DLR starting offering World of Color - Celebrate, a new version geared for the 60th anniversary of Disneyland. Celebrate ran until the 2016 Holiday season then (thankfully) went away.

In late 2016 the original WOC came back. All information below is relevant again.


*What is World of Color?*

From Disney's website:



> To create the approximately 19,000 square-foot projection screen, nearly 1,200 fountains shoot water 200 feet into the air. Watch the water dance and the perfectly timed pyrotechnics explode!
> 
> As the show’s extraordinary elements are woven into a kaleidoscope of imagination, the spectacle sweeps and expands across Paradise Bay, while the astonishing soundtrack lifts your spirits, spanning decades of Disney movies―from the classics to the most recent releases.



Here is a link to an overhead view of WOC from the Disney blog

Read more about WOC in the official DIS info here.






















*Where is World of Color?*

World of Color shows at Disney's California Adventure (DCA) in the Paradise Pier lagoon also known as Paradise Bay. It is designed to be viewed from Paradise Park - a specially designed, terraced viewing area. See this super high resolution photo. Once open click the photo to zoom in.

*
When is World of Color?*

Here is a link to the DLR entertainment schedule. Opened in June 2010, the first summer WOC showed three times a night at 9:00, 10:15 and 11:15. DCA hours were extended to 11PM each night.

After WOC completed its first year we can look back and for the most part Disney is using the following basic schedule:

o High-Season and Weekends (Fri/Sat/Sun) Year Round - twice nightly at 9:00 and 10:15 (some winter nights it shows at 8:00 and 9:15) - DCA often closes at 10PM on these nights but the second show still runs

o Off-Season Weeknights (Mon-Thurs) - 8:15 - DCA often closes at 8PM on these nights but the show still runs

Again, use the above as a guide far in advance but check the DLR calendar for actual schedules as the dates gets closer.

Note that when DL and DCA "close" that does not mean everyone is forced to leave by that time. The parks actually stay open at least one hour extra for shopping (even when there are no shows like WOC). The rides keep running for everyone in line but the queues are closed. The restaurants which are still open keep serving but stop taking new customers. Guests are still in the parks for at least an hour.


*How many versions of World of Color are there?*

As of today there are three versions:

1. The Traditional version which ran for five years and stopped showing in May 2015 - and returned in late 2016.

2. The Season of Light (originally called Winter Dreams) version which shows during the holiday period from mid-November to early January

3. The Celebrate version for the DL 60th anniversary celebration (2015-2016) and now discontinued (thankfully IMO!)

Note that the Traditional version since it debuted in 2010 has not been exactly the same over the years but has had slight updates along the way. The show has remained 90-95% the same and the feeling of the show has not changed when these slight changes were introduced.


*How long does World of Color last?*

The Traditional version last for about 26 minutes. The Season of Light version lasts 23 minutes.


*How do I see World of Color?*

There are four viewing areas for WOC - Blue, Yellow, Reserved Dining/Viewing (given a green color in the viewing chart below and obtained by a lunch or dinner dining package) and the newer Reserved Dessert Party package (shown in purple).

I also added a Red color below which is not an official color section. In August 2015 this section was used for Reserved Viewing for the first show but was available to guests from any other section including Reserved for the second show. This may change night to night so check with CMs.

It is possible to see WOC without any reservation or FP. The viewing spot may not be that good but it is there. There is a section for walk-ups to watch WOC from the rear near the Little Mermaid ride (see standby chart below #6). And on nights with two shows often not all of the FPs are distributed. So walk-ups may be allowed into the regular viewing area for the second show.

If you want to see WOC I would highly recommend you use one of the reservation methods (Dining, Dessert or free FP) - especially if you want one of the better viewing areas. If it is not that important to you to see WOC or get a good viewing spot, then you may want to try one of the walk-up methods just discussed.

WOC Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) at Carthay Circle Restaurant, Ariel's Grotto and Wine Country Tratorria can be booked by phone two months in advance. These are for both lunch and dinner. Same with the Dessert Party package.

Below is a viewing chart map that reflects new color regions and first show queuing locations since July 2017. Note second show queues are set up by the Jumping Jellyfish area for Yellow and Reserved Viewing (see #2) and near the Cove Bar for Blue (see #16). "HC" are the handicapped viewing areas.

Also note that what constitutes "best" and "good" viewing areas is highly subjective. These are my opinion only. Other knowledgeable people may have different opinions. The areas I note below in the chart should allow guests of any height to have a reasonably good view of the show.







*What are the main differences between World of Color Reserved Viewing (Dining Package), the Dessert Party package, and regular FASTPASSes?*

All of the viewing areas are standing only except for the Dessert Party viewing area.

o The Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) costs $35-40 per person and gets you a quality meal and entrance to the central viewing area (as shown in the viewing chart above and close-up map later in this post). The viewing spots are central to the show but do not think that if you stand here you will have a guaranteed good view. The quality of your spot depends on how tall you are and where you stand. See advice also below on getting a good spot in the dining package viewing area.

o The Dessert Party package costs $79 per person and gets you a seat (YAY!!) at a table and a dessert box of sweets and cheeses. Also drinks are provided including two alcoholic drinks per person. See advice below based on our experience with the Dessert Party.

o Regular FPs are for blue or yellow sections. These are free. You cannot choose which color you get. If you go to the WOC FP machines they give out one color at a time. If you want a different color section you have to come back later when that color is given out. But there are no specific times when each color is given out so which color is available depends on how busy the day is at DCA and when you happen to arrive. The way to find out which color FP is being distributed is to ask the CMs or just walk up and look at what other FP gatherers are actually getting.


*Why did Disney create World of Color?*

DCA was built in 2001 amid a time of poor leadership at Disneyland. Some executives in control in the 1990's thought they could build a cheap theme park next to Disneyland and guests would come in droves. They were wrong. DCA attendance never came close to reaching projections. Night time crowds especially dropped as guests hopped to the Disneyland park's superior night time offerings.

Disney worked to improve DCA in it's first decade and then decided in 2008 to undergo a dramatic and unprecedented park-wide refurbishment. World of Color was one of the first steps in this process and has been a huge success. The park-wide refurbishment was completed in June 2012 with the completion of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street.


*Why does Disney use FASTPASSes and dining packages (Reserved Viewing) as the primary way to see World of Color?*

Much more so than WDW, DLR has a very strong Annual Pass program that draws heavily on the 20 million Southern California Residents. Add that to all of the many regular park guests and a new show with limited viewing area, and Disney was rightfully concerned about guests camping out in the World of Color viewing area all day long to hold a viewing spot and causing a traffic control nightmare.

To avoid this Disney originally decided in 2010 to only allow guests with FPs or dining packages to see the show. Now that interest has subsided it is possible to see WOC without reservations but in general the views are not very good.


*Where do I get World of Color FASTPASSes?*

As of April 2017 there are portable WOC FP machines in front of the Voyage of the Little Mermaid ride to the right as you face it. These are right across from the restrooms referenced as #15 in the viewing section map above.

*World of Color FP Distribution Starting in April 2017*





*When should I get a World of Color FASTPASS, when should I line up for FPs, and where should I line up for FPs?*

WOC FPs are now distributed near the Little Mermaid ride starting at park opening.

In October 2017 I got a regular FP on a night with one show. They changed how FPs are distributed and when I asked the CMs there it sounded like a permanent change. I do not know what they do on nights with two shows.

Here is the order FPs are distributed:

Blue section first show partial distribution (50% of FPs?)
Yellow section first show partial distribution (50% of FPs?)
Blue section first show final distribution
Yellow section first show final distribution

Second show (if one is scheduled) I assume follows the same pattern.

Blue section FPs for the first show last for several hours, but this can vary significantly day to day and with time of year. Yellow section FPs for the first show also last for several hours.

Note you cannot choose which color FP you get. You can only get the color being currently distributed. If you want a Blue FP then show up at park opening. If you want something else then plan your morning in DCA and stop back by the FP machines from time to time to check what color is being distributed.

Note that on days with two shows, some guests who wanted to see the second show have reported showing up while first show FPs were being distributed and requesting a second show pass. The CMs have been reported to give that out on request.


*When do the World of Color FASTPASS machines open?*

The WOC FP machines open when the park opens.


*How will getting a World of Color FASTPASS affect my other FP collecting?*

No effect. They are not linked. The WOC FP is a misnomer and Disney initially planned to call it a "Showpass". But they had logistical problems using that name and decided to just call it "FASTPASS". However it is not a FP at all but really just a reservation for a show. It does not get you into the show early or get you anything special other than admittance. And it has no effect at all on being able to get other FPs.


*How can I be sure to get a good viewing spot for me and my younger children?*

Guest feedback on WOC has been mostly positive with a bit of not-so-positive. In retrospect it appears Disney did not do a very good job of designing the viewing area. I am sure they tried hard, but some things are hard to know until you have finished.

The viewing area is all designed for standing with a few benches. It was originally designed to handle 9,000 people per show. Eventually they realized they could only fit in 4,000 per show.

The bottom line is that there are _some_ great viewing spots and _many_ average and poor viewing spots - which depend _a lot_ on how tall you are and _how early you arrive_ to wait in line for admission to the viewing area.

When we saw World of Color (Traditional version) for the first time from an excellent viewing spot, we were all blown away at how good it is (see my review here). In my opinion it is worth the effort to get a good viewing spot, especially if you have children. If you do not, you may be frustrated with the experience and you and your children's ability (or inability in many cases) to actually _see_ the show.

Further, when there are multiple shows each night I think one's opinion on WOC depends a lot on how tired they are and whether they are seeing an early or later show (on nights when WOC shows multiple times). I posted my personal thoughts on this here. Use the viewing chart shown above to make sure you get a good spot and, if possible, see an earlier show - especially if you have younger children.


*When should I arrive to the WOC queue?*

Each WOC FP or dining reservation (Reserved Viewing) pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.

For the first show here is my advice for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.

1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.

*Note from July 2017* - on the one night I saw WOC in July 2017, I noticed that queues for WOC were building more slowly than I had observed in 2010-2015 for the Traditional show. I believe arriving 75 minutes may be sufficient now. But this can vary night to night and I am not comfortable generalizing from one single night's experience. I did not observe the queue closely that night and if it was me, I would still use the 90 minute early advice to be certain - because I know that works.

*Note from October 2017* - on the one night (a Thursday) I saw WOC in October 2017, I noticed that queues for WOC were building about the same as I had observed in 2010-2015 for the Traditional show. I believe arriving 90 minutes early is still the best plan..

2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.

3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.

Some people report arriving just 15 minutes before the show and getting a good spot to see WOC. Yes, and some people leave at 6PM in a big city and do not hit traffic. It happens. But it is not the rule. Below is a photo of the Blue section queue on a Saturday night in October _90 minutes before the show_.

Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) guests should use the above times as guidelines. It is not uncommon to be able to arrive 60 minutes before the show and still be able to get a good viewing spot.

Reserved Viewing dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts. This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the RV waiting area and be there about 75-90 minutes early.

Note some sections have decent viewing spots in the rear that can remain open for much longer than the front sections. One such spot is the so-called fire hydrant spot in the Blue section (#11 in the viewing chart).


Second show queues are as noted in the previous map. Good viewing spots can be obtained if you arrive 45-60 minutes before the show starts.

*Queue buildup for WOC Blue Section 90 minutes before a 9PM show on a Saturday night in October - the people in front are at the front of the queue and it snakes back from there (see Note above from July 2017 that the queue may be building more slowly now that in earlier years - on the night I was there the queue did not look like this 90 minutes before)*





*How suitable is World of Color for small children?*

In my opinion World of Color is suitable for children of all ages. There are no particularly scary elements of the show. The biggest concern for small children is loud music during the show and large crowds of people.

WOC is based heavily on Disney animated movies and most of them have sad and/or slightly scary elements aimed at children. These do show up in WOC. An example in WOC is the death of Simba the Lion King's father in a stampede. The current version of WOC has some clips from the POTC 4 movie. Some children who are frightened of these aspects of Disney movies may also be frightened of these elements of WOC. They do not last long but they are there. Disney and WOC tastefully explores the full range of human emotions including love, joy, and friendship, as well as sadness and fear.

By the way the same thing is true of many Disney rides. WOC is no different.


*Which World of Color viewing section is the best?*

There are two color sections (blue and yellow) plus the preferred dining section (often given a green color on charts). People often ask which section is best.

It is critical to understand that every section has good viewing spots and every section has poor viewing spots. Hence a good viewing spot in any color section is better than a poor one in a different section. See the view chart map shown previously for location of good viewing spots. In general if you cannot get to any of the spots in the chart then try to get right on a rail which faces the show.

For more information on this see The Best World of Color Viewing Spots


*What is included in the World of Color "prix fixe" dinners?*

Culinary Quest: Wine Country Trattoria with WoC package by _oc Tony_

Carthay Circle Restaurant now has prix fixe dining as well. Ariel's Grotto offerred them initially, then stopped, and now it does again.


*Where exactly is the Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) area and where should I queue?*

The viewing chart earlier in this post shows the Reserved Viewing section boundaries. Note these boundaries may change slightly from night to night based on how many WOC dining reservations were made that day. I was told by a WOC CM that the green section with the question mark is normally for Blue FPs but they expanded it for Reserved Viewing on the day I was there recently because of the large number of reservations that day.

The first show queues for Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) are in front of the Little Mermaid ride (#4 and #5 in the map shown earlier in this post). If you arrive 90 minutes before the show these queues may not yet be set up and you may be directed to wait near the #6 area of the previous map.

The second show queues are as shown in the map.


*Why do I have to go to the back area of the Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) area if I bought an expensive meal at the Carthay Circle Restaurant that day? Shouldn't I get the front and not the back?*

You don't have to go to the back. By default - and I have no idea why - the rear area of Reserved Viewing  (Dining Package) is designated for CCR diners and the CMs will direct you there.

However, if you tell them (and you should tell them) that you want to go down closer to the front they will tell you you can just go anywhere you want, no problem. So speak up!


*How much room is there at the elevated front rail for Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) and where do I queue?*

Unfortunately there is only room for 4-5 families at the elevated front rail of the Reserved Viewing area. See red line in picture below. This spot is my favorite of all spots to see WOC - _but you need to be at the front_. You are 30 feet (10 meters) from the water and elevated 3-4 feet (1 meter) above those below. You usually do not get very wet but you might get wet even here.

In my opinion the next best spot is the front wet zone rail (the green line in the picture below). You _will_ get a little wet in the wet zone. You _may_ get very wet. This section is a mixed section and open to Reserved Viewing guests as well as normal Yellow and Blue section guests. Don't go down there unless a front rail spot is open or you are well above 6 foot tall.

If you do not get either of the rail spots then you can go to the stairs at the rear of Reserved Viewing - the blue line in the picture below. There will be a rope at the top of the stairs to separate the blue section (in the large circle) from Preferred Dining. _Go up to the top step_. The stairs will give you some height advantage over others in Preferred Dining.

Finally, the Reserved Viewing areas that snake out go to the left are fine if you can be at a front rail.

*WOC Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) viewing area. For the first show the viewing area is often extended down to the wet zone green line. CCR viewing is at the top left of this chart.*





*WOC Passes from Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) for CCR and WCT*











*How does the Dessert Party seating package work?
*
I had a chance to enjoy the Dessert Party in July 2017. Reservations can be made online on the DLR website here two months in advance.

The chairs are "director chairs" and there are high and low tables. From my one experience I would recommend:

o Sit at one of the high tables
o Sit as far to the right (as you face WOC) as possible to get the best view
o Arrive close to 60 minutes before the show

We arrived about 35 minutes before the show as I had read that advice somewhere on DIS. We regretted showing up that late as we were one of the last to arrive - but as there were just two of us we got lucky and got a high table towards the right.

My DW definitely preferred the Dessert Party experience over both the free FP and Reserved Dining standing viewing locations. I still prefer the front of Reserved Dining as I explained above. I like to be closer to the show, but DW actually preferred being farther back with the seats being an added bonus and the drinks another bonus still!

*Dessert Party Entry Sign*




*
Dessert Party Tables and Chairs (posted by DISer @Nonsuch here)*




*
What can you tell me about the holiday version of World of Color called Season of Light?*

One of the benefits to an all automated show like WOC is the ability to change the programming of the lights and fountains and just run a different show each night when they want to. In November 2013 this happened for the first time in a major way with the introduction of Winter Dreams. The show revolved heavily around the Disney animated movie Frozen which was released in November 2013.

The holiday version is now called *Season of Light.* I saw Season of Light for the first time in December 2017 and thought it was very well done. It moved away from such heavy use of the characters from Frozen. IMO it is better than Winter Dreams. And nearly as good as the traditional WOC.


*What should I do if World of Color gets canceled?*

This happened on two nights in the first summer of 2010 and caused a great deal of guest relations problems for Disney as you might expect. Most likely if you have only a FASTPASS you are out of luck, much like any other Disney attraction. If you had a preferred viewing spot because of a dining reservation you should make your way quickly to guest relations (because the line will be very long) and ask for FASTPASSes for a future show. They may or may not give these out, but for some people in 2010 they did.

See this thread for DIS posts about the night all three shows got canceled.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Definately needed.


Jack


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Fantastic as always.  Thanks!


----------



## Albort

HydroGuy said:


> *What should I do if World of Color gets canceled?*
> 
> This happened on two nights in the first summer of 2010 and caused a great deal of guest relations problems for Disney as you might expect. Most likely if you have only a FASTPASS you are out of luck, much like any other Disney attraction. If you had a preferred viewing spot because of a dining reservation you should make your way quickly to guest relations (because the line will be very long) and ask for FASTPASSes for a future show. They may or may not give these out, but for some people in 2010 they did.



NOTE:
Disney will say that any dining plan isnt about paying for a world of color fastpass ticket.  Its you get a dinner/lunch box which COMES with a fastpass as a perk.  There is no value in the ticket, its in the dinner.  

Also, i would like to add, there IS a semi front non-fastpass area.  Its located by the golden zepher in a little corner.


----------



## skiingfast

Very good idea.

WoC questions pop up everyday and a central source of information is great idea.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> NOTE:
> Disney will say that any dining plan isnt about paying for a world of color fastpass ticket. Its you get a dinner/lunch box which COMES with a fastpass as a perk. There is no value in the ticket, its in the dinner.
> 
> Also, i would like to add, there IS a semi front non-fastpass area. Its located by the golden zepher in a little corner.


Al, I have seen no info on this. Are you saying anyone can see WOC without a FP in this area? If so can you provide more info and I will include it in the OP?

Regarding cancelations, I read some people did get FPs for a future show.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

Any possibility a mod came make this sticky?  At least for the forseeable future, this is a hot topic and looks like there are a couple posts a day that can be answered here.  thanks for considering.


----------



## marcemc

SeattleRedBear said:


> Any possibility a mod came make this sticky?  At least for the forseeable future, this is a hot topic and looks like there are a couple posts a day that can be answered here.  thanks for considering.



I second that. Sticky, make it a sticky.

Great info just like always, thanks hydroguy.


----------



## tdashgirl

Awesome job, as usual 

This desperately needs a sticky!  At least once a day a thread pops up with questions, from someone who (understandably) hasn't kept up with all the news this summer.


----------



## SD33

I'm so glad to finally see all this information in one place! Thanks for doing this, HydroGuy!


----------



## Albort

HydroGuy said:


> Al, I have seen no info on this. Are you saying anyone can see WOC without a FP in this area? If so can you provide more info and I will include it in the OP?
> 
> Regarding cancelations, I read some people did get FPs for a future show.



yeah, for cancellation of shows, Disney wants to make that clear with the guest.  They claim they bought the ticket which entitles them to a refund.  but no, the tickets are just a perk.






where people can stand to watch it.


----------



## Albort

I also want to add regarding the line to get into the seating area.

9:00 show, everyone is let him from the same place, by the obelisk.  There is no lining @ 9:00.  

10:15, 11:15 shows have line.  Blue is by the winery, Red is in challenge trail, Yellow is the other side of Grizzy line.

NOTE: PLEASE SHOW UP ON TIME.  If you go the wrong direction during the load, say, you found the blue line but the red line is on the other side, you will have to wait till everyone has gone in, then they will let everyone else in after that.


----------



## skiingfast

Since AP's are coming back to the parks, is the show getting busier since the blocked days?

I'm really interested what it looks like post labor day when the number of shows is cut how busy it will be.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> I also want to add regarding the line to get into the seating area.
> 
> 9:00 show, everyone is let him from the same place, by the obelisk. There is no lining @ 9:00.
> 
> 10:15, 11:15 shows have line. Blue is by the winery, Red is in challenge trail, Yellow is the other side of Grizzy line.
> 
> NOTE: PLEASE SHOW UP ON TIME. If you go the wrong direction during the load, say, you found the blue line but the red line is on the other side, you will have to wait till everyone has gone in, then they will let everyone else in after that.


Al, I have been hearing rumors that DCA is changing lines around a bit. A month ago they had tape on the ground near the red tower for the different color FPs at 9PM. Then I heard they stopped doing that. I do not want to add info to my OP about where to line up if this is still changing.


----------



## Albort

HydroGuy said:


> Al, I have been hearing rumors that DCA is changing lines around a bit. A month ago they had tape on the ground near the red tower for the different color FPs at 9PM. Then I heard they stopped doing that. I do not want to add info to my OP about where to line up if this is still changing.



nope, since last week, they have never done that.   trust me i know, ive been closing DCA the past 2 weeks and it stays the same.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Albort, if I try that little spot by the Zephyr... nobody will try to chase me away? How early can I stake that spot out, do ya think? I don't mind the 10:15 show but 9:00 would be better. I have a friend coming in on a last minute trip and she really wants to see WOC Friday night... dining is booked up, naturally. So it looks like we will need to try it without a FP.


----------



## Albort

hmm, past few nights, 11:15 shows never ran out of tickets... the lastest was maybe 8PM... ironically. 

and yes, that area is always crowded with ppl when fastpasses do run out... except for the 11:15 show.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> yeah, for cancellation of shows, Disney wants to make that clear with the guest. They claim they bought the ticket which entitles them to a refund. but no, the tickets are just a perk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where people can stand to watch it.


Al, I changed the OP to incorporate your non-FP area. Thanks!


----------



## mom2dzb

Quick question for those of you in the know . . .

Have they made changes to these areas?  

Specifically, is the area labeled "BEST" still considered part of the preferred dining section?  I've seen reports that it is now considered part of the blue section.

I'm trying to decide between the picnic meal and a dining package at Ariel's Grotto.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

subscribing to this thread 
thanks for all the information


----------



## skiingfast

mom2dzb said:


> Quick question for those of you in the know . . .
> 
> Have they made changes to these areas?
> 
> Specifically, is the area labeled "BEST" still considered part of the preferred dining section?  I've seen reports that it is now considered part of the blue section.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the picnic meal and a dining package at Ariel's Grotto.
> 
> Thanks!



Preferred Dining gets to go in the blue area but still gets there own section of it which is more direct inline to view the screens.  Regular Blue gets the outer area of the Blue section.

The area labeled Best is still in the preferred dining section.

Picnic will get you a blue or yellow ticket.  It doesn't really matter because your view is more dependent on where in the section you are versus what color it is.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2dzb said:


> Quick question for those of you in the know . . .
> 
> Have they made changes to these areas?
> 
> Specifically, is the area labeled "BEST" still considered part of the preferred dining section? I've seen reports that it is now considered part of the blue section.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the picnic meal and a dining package at Ariel's Grotto.
> 
> Thanks!


They have not made changes. And the "best" section in SS Columbia's thread is subjective. I have seen the show from near there (right next to VIP) and do not think it is best. The best view I have had in four times is the very front of preferred dining ("PD 1"). I also have seen the show from the absolute front point in the red section ("Red  1wet") and that too was excellent. The back section of blue (labeled "best") gives a different experience. Not bad - I liked it - but would not call it best myself.


----------



## DisneyGeekz

How early can we book the dinner packages? I'm wanting to do either Ariel's or WCT
Thanks


----------



## skiingfast

DisneyGeekz said:


> How early can we book the dinner packages? I'm wanting to do either Ariel's or WCT
> Thanks



You can find all the details right here

On the Disnland.com page for WoC, dining tab.


----------



## DisneyGeekz

skiingfast said:


> You can find all the details right here
> 
> On the Disnland.com page for WoC, dining tab.



yeah...I've tried reading it a few times now. I see picnics are 30 days..are the Table Services also? I want to do the package for Dec 30 and I want to make sure I haven't missed it.


----------



## Diszona

DisneyGeekz said:


> yeah...I've tried reading it a few times now. I see picnics are 30 days..are the Table Services also? I want to do the package for Dec 30 and I want to make sure I haven't missed it.



Not sure if this is always the case but we made our Ariel's Grotto reservation (with the WOC pass) the last time we went only a few weeks in advance and had no trouble getting a reservation.


----------



## moose.

we just made our reservation for ariels grotto for the day after thanksgiving and it sounds like they still had openings.

i have a question for someone who might know. our reservation is for 6:30 and the world of color starts at nine that night. will that be enough time eat and get in line so we will get a good spot?


----------



## Leshaface

Wow! So much information!  Thank you!

But one thing I can't find, when is the best days to view WoC on the weekend?  Friday night, Saturday night or Sunday night??

Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

DisneyGeekz said:


> yeah...I've tried reading it a few times now. I see picnics are 30 days..are the Table Services also? I want to do the package for Dec 30 and I want to make sure I haven't missed it.



The TS WoC dinner packages at Ariels and WCT can be booked 60 days(two months) like any other TS dining reservation at DLR.


----------



## skiingfast

Leshaface said:


> Wow! So much information!  Thank you!
> 
> But one thing I can't find, when is the best days to view WoC on the weekend?  Friday night, Saturday night or Sunday night??
> 
> Thanks!



Right now it doesn't matter.  Those nights are all considered the weekend.  Since going to offseason they all have had two shows, the weekdays have one.  Some have been slower but there doesn't seem to be a great pattern or at least too few people reporting back.  Keep in mind that your view is most effected by how close to the railing you are in any section or row of the viewing area.

Last Friday there was a third show added.  That night DL was closed to regular guests for Mickey's Halloween party and DCA got much busier.  I'm not sure if this happened on Friday night again this week it was also a MHP night.


----------



## Leshaface

skiingfast said:


> Right now it doesn't matter.  Those nights are all considered the weekend.  Since going to offseason they all have had two shows, the weekdays have one.  Some have been slower but there doesn't seem to be a great pattern or at least too few people reporting back.  Keep in mind that your view is most effected by how close to the railing you are in any section or row of the viewing area.
> 
> Last Friday there was a third show added.  That night DL was closed to regular guests for Mickey's Halloween party and DCA got much busier.  I'm not sure if this happened on Friday night again this week it was also a MHP night.



Thank you!  

We'll be going Fri Nov 19 - Mon Nov 22 and am trying to plan out an itinerary...guess we'll check out WoC on Sat AND Sun night, just in case Sat. doesn't work out!


----------



## Sephrina

skiingfast said:


> Right now it doesn't matter.  Those nights are all considered the weekend.  Since going to offseason they all have had two shows, the weekdays have one.  Some have been slower but there doesn't seem to be a great pattern or at least too few people reporting back.  Keep in mind that your view is most effected by how close to the railing you are in any section or row of the viewing area.
> 
> Last Friday there was a third show added.  That night DL was closed to regular guests for Mickey's Halloween party and DCA got much busier.  I'm not sure if this happened on Friday night again this week it was also a MHP night.



This past Friday there were three shows. DD went back to the hotel for jackets around 6:30 and as I was waiting for her near the entrance, the crowds were streaming in.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

*UPDATE 10/18/2010*

Demand for the first show (everyday) remains high, and to get a fastpass you need to enter before opening (9:30) to 10:15am to be sure to get a WOC Fastpass.  Or, have reserved a Picnic or Dining WOC ahead of time.  To get Blue you need to enter at 9:30 and go directly to the Fastpass machines.  The lines are much shorter now and only one person of your group needs to be in line, but all tickets must have been scanned at DL OR DCA to get a fastpass,

On weekend nights:
 Friday & Sunday with 2 or 3 shows the last show is usually available into the early evening.  
On Saturday they will run out in early afternoon.

*FastPass Distribution Information:*

*They have one show Monday - Thurs, 
Three shows Friday, 
Two shows Sat & Sun.*

The Fastpasses still run out at about the time shown. 10:30am on 10/15.
*1st show* (8:00 or 9:00pm) _Everyday_
9:00 - 9:50 = Blue
9:50 - 10:15 = Yellow
10:15 - 10:45 = Red 

*2nd Show* (10:15pm) _Friday, Saturday, and Sunday_
10:45 in the same order:
Ask a Cast member and they will tell you when (after) they change.
They do not know this ahead of time, as there are too many variables.

*3rd Show* (11:15pm) _Fridays_2:30 or later
Blue (Now includes Preferred), Yellow, Red

*Picnic Box: *
Orderd ahead of the day you get the 1st show Blue or Yellow
Purchased the same day _(When Available)_ 2nd show Blue or Yellow
_*Note: "Picnic Meal" Fastpasses aka: Reserved Viewing are exactly the same as a Blue or Yellow fastpass obtained by having one person waiting 5-10 minutes in the Fastpass line!*_

*Reserved Dining* *"PREFERRED Viewing"* (A $30 meal at Arials or WCT)
Early Reservations = 1st Show that day
Later Reservations = 2nd Show (when available) that day...


----------



## Albort

Sephrina said:


> This past Friday there were three shows. DD went back to the hotel for jackets around 6:30 and as I was waiting for her near the entrance, the crowds were streaming in.



they have a 3rd show because of the haloween treat at Disneyland.  DCA gets an extra 10k ppl after 6...

ElecTRONica also becomes very populated too.

heres an updated non fastpass frontal view...


----------



## HydroGuy

I added links in the OP to posts #33 and 34. Thanks!


----------



## redsoxfan808

Just wanted to pass on some info from our WOC experience.  We were at a 8:15 WOC show about a week ago.  We had blue fastpasses and stood at the railing in one of the sections labeled "H" in the picture in post number 34 above.  For our show the section labeled "H" that is closer to the front was reserved for people in wheelchairs, the section immediately behind it (the one with the trellise, and next to the preferred dining section labeled as "Best") was NOT reserved for those in wheelchairs.

We got close to the trellise without having it impact our view of the show.  We enjoyed the view from our spot.


----------



## kailuagirl

What great information here!!  Thanks everyone!!  I'm still alittle confused though on where to sit, I just can't visualize any of it.  Does someone have a picture of the area, railings or whatever.  I like the fire hydrant area idea, but don't quite understand it (trying to visualize it more, and it's not working LOL).  Thanks!!


----------



## skiingfast

kailuagirl said:


> What great information here!!  Thanks everyone!!  I'm still alittle confused though on where to sit, I just can't visualize any of it.  Does someone have a picture of the area, railings or whatever.  I like the fire hydrant area idea, but don't quite understand it (trying to visualize it more, and it's not working LOL).  Thanks!!



I'd really look at that map that Albort has in his post above.   It will give you an idea of how the sections are layed out.  Look at the arrrows into the areas too, since there is only one entrance per area.  The biggest dilemma is knowing what area you will be in.   If you get a regular FP it could be one of the three colors.  Picnic will give Blue or Yellow.  Dinner of course the dining area(PD) on the map.  Once you find out where you are going it gets much simpler.   But if you don't know until the day, you might want to print out the post that that map is from, you can find it way at the top of this thread.


----------



## merrrydeath

I know there's already a bunch of maps, but for some reason I still could not wrap my head around them. I screenprinted a map from the Disneyland website, and for some reason(maybe because it's from behind where we'll actually be coming from?) filling in the colors on here really helped me.


----------



## HydroGuy

merrrydeath said:


> I know there's already a bunch of maps, but for some reason I still could not wrap my head around them. I screenprinted a map from the Disneyland website, and for some reason(maybe because it's from behind where we'll actually be coming from?) filling in the colors on here really helped me.


Nice picture but possibly a little misleading. The area in your dark blue is the preferred dining (PD) area - not the "blue FP" area. Your light blue area is the blue FP area. The PD area does not have a universal color. Some people use light blue and some green. When they do the pre-show Carnival of Color it is considered green.


----------



## HydroGuy

kailuagirl said:


> What great information here!! Thanks everyone!! I'm still alittle confused though on where to sit, I just can't visualize any of it. Does someone have a picture of the area, railings or whatever. I like the fire hydrant area idea, but don't quite understand it (trying to visualize it more, and it's not working LOL). Thanks!!


This is the best photo of the WOC viewing area I have found and you can click on it and it expands further.

http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/101293-2/ParadisePark_By_Daniel_K_Lew.jpg

Here is a link to the fire hydrant spot in blue FP. I saw WOC from this exact spot one time and it is pretty good. Not the best spot IMO but a good spot that gives a different perspective than being near the water. You can see the whole breadth of the show from here very well. 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38088345&postcount=53


----------



## kailuagirl

Thanks


----------



## skiingfast

WoC dining package  for lunch.  WCT will offer a prix fixe lunchtime meals in addition to the already available Dinner Packages.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

HydroGuy said:


> This is the best photo of the WOC viewing area I have found and you can click on it and it expands further.
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/101293-2/ParadisePark_By_Daniel_K_Lew.jpg
> 
> Here is a link to the fire hydrant spot in blue FP. I saw WOC from this exact spot one time and it is pretty good. Not the best spot IMO but a good spot that gives a different perspective than being near the water. You can see the whole breadth of the show from here very well.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38088345&postcount=53



Hydroguy is correct.  My "Secret" spot is not the very best.  Yellow Wet, Red Wet, Front of Preferred Dining, VIP, and some of the spots of Blue are better if you are there very early and run to get a front rail spot.  But it is much better than most places, and you can see the entire show without anyone in front of you.

However, behind the yellow fire hydrant is very easy to get to.  Get to DCA early and get a Blue Fastpass.  It will give you as good of an overall view as anywhere except VIP.  The main advantage is it will save you a TON of time.  Here is what it looked like on Monday 11/15 at 7:41.  This is 11 minutes after they let in the herd.  
*No waiting at all.  
Just walk up to the spot and enjoy without fighting for a spot.* 




NOTE:  They have made some recent changes: The section labeled "BEST" on my original map is now a handicapped section.  This reduces the Preferred Dining a lot, and makes it much less worth the extra money, unless you are one of the very first to line up and rush to the front. 

_ps:  Hydroguy you are the best for overall tips... Keep it up.... Hope to meet you soon._


----------



## Lesleyluvsdisney

WOW! I was coming on here to ask all of these questions! Thanks again! Your WDW vet guide is still 1 of my favourite reads!

Planning October 2011 at the moment! 

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## Mikscrap

According to this you have to get to the WOC fastpass before DCA opens. How do you do this?  Do they let you into the park before it opens just the rides don't open? 




Disneyland 1951 said:


> *UPDATE 10/18/2010*
> 
> Demand for the first show (everyday) remains high, and to get a fastpass you need to enter before opening (9:30) to 10:15am to be sure to get a WOC Fastpass.  Or, have reserved a Picnic or Dining WOC ahead of time.  To get Blue you need to enter at 9:30 and go directly to the Fastpass machines.  The lines are much shorter now and only one person of your group needs to be in line, but all tickets must have been scanned at DL OR DCA to get a fastpass,
> 
> On weekend nights:
> Friday & Sunday with 2 or 3 shows the last show is usually available into the early evening.
> On Saturday they will run out in early afternoon.
> 
> *FastPass Distribution Information:*
> 
> *They have one show Monday - Thurs,
> Three shows Friday,
> Two shows Sat & Sun.*
> 
> The Fastpasses still run out at about the time shown. 10:30am on 10/15.
> *1st show* (8:00 or 9:00pm) _Everyday_
> 9:00 - 9:50 = Blue
> 9:50 - 10:15 = Yellow
> 10:15 - 10:45 = Red
> 
> *2nd Show* (10:15pm) _Friday, Saturday, and Sunday_
> 10:45 in the same order:
> Ask a Cast member and they will tell you when (after) they change.
> They do not know this ahead of time, as there are too many variables.
> 
> *3rd Show* (11:15pm) _Fridays_2:30 or later
> Blue (Now includes Preferred), Yellow, Red
> 
> *Picnic Box: *
> Orderd ahead of the day you get the 1st show Blue or Yellow
> Purchased the same day _(When Available)_ 2nd show Blue or Yellow
> _*Note: "Picnic Meal" Fastpasses aka: Reserved Viewing are exactly the same as a Blue or Yellow fastpass obtained by having one person waiting 5-10 minutes in the Fastpass line!*_
> 
> *Reserved Dining* *"PREFERRED Viewing"* (A $30 meal at Arials or WCT)
> Early Reservations = 1st Show that day
> Later Reservations = 2nd Show (when available) that day...


----------



## skiingfast

Mikscrap said:


> According to this you have to get to the WOC fastpass before DCA opens. How do you do this?  Do they let you into the park before it opens just the rides don't open?



This is done two ways.  The Resort guests are let in through the GCH by showing thier room key.  They are let in just after 9am.  General guests are let in at 9:30 through the front gates and to the right to the WoC FP distribution.  At this point, 9:30am, Soarin and GRR are opened.  Also a rope drop will be set up keeping people in the front of the park.  The ropes are dropped at 10am to let people into the rest of the park.


----------



## mom2dzb

skiingfast said:


> WoC dining package  for lunch.  WCT will offer a prix fixe lunchtime meals in addition to the already available Dinner Packages.



This is exciting!  I called today and reserved a WoC lunch at WCT but they quoted me the same price as dinner.  Oh, and the blog post says "reserved" viewing not "preferred" viewing.  So, now I'm not so sure that I'm getting what I'd hoped for.  

Anyone else have some clarity on these two points (the price and the viewing spot?)

Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

mom2dzb said:


> This is exciting!  I called today and reserved a WoC lunch at WCT but they quoted me the same price as dinner.  Oh, and the blog post says "reserved" viewing not "preferred" viewing.  So, now I'm not so sure that I'm getting what I'd hoped for.
> 
> Anyone else have some clarity on these two points (the price and the viewing spot?)
> 
> Thanks!



Did they quote each price, dinner and lunch?

Dinner is now $39.99.
The lunches were stated to be $29.99

Picnics I've heard have been raised $1.


----------



## mom2dzb

skiingfast said:


> Did they quote each price, dinner and lunch?
> 
> Dinner is now $39.99.
> The lunches were stated to be $29.99
> 
> Picnics I've heard have been raised $1.



I asked for the price of the meal I reserved.  He said it was the prix fixe price.  I asked him for the specific price and he told me $39.99.


----------



## skiingfast

mom2dzb said:


> I asked for the price of the meal I reserved.  He said it was the prix fixe price.  I asked him for the specific price and he told me $39.99.



I might be confused.  Both the dinners and lunch are prix fixe designed meals.  Did you reserve the lunch?  If so I would print out the description in the link I posted and also call back and tell them what is says and where to find it.  Since it was just announced reservations may not know.

I'm also curious if it gets FPs for the PD veiwing or the Blue or Yellow like the picnics.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

Beginning Nov 26 DCA has a new 
*WOC sit down lunch *option.  
This gives you a *"Reserved Viewing" *pass.  
_*This is EXACTLY the same as a Blue or Yellow Fastpass from the GRR machine issued early in the day, or a Picnic Lunch [$15.99]*_. 
*It is just a more expensive Sitdown Lunch [$29.99] option instead of a Picnic Lunch.  With a different menu.*

*The "Preferred Dining" [$39.99] option* 
Gives you a seperate "Preferred Dining Viewing Section" is still only available as a Dinner option from Ariels Grotto or WCT.

*FROM THE DISNEYLAND SIte and offical BLOG: 

*{Wine Country Trattoria World of Color Dining

Experience the bounty of California wine country with a delicious 3-course meal than includes choice of starter, entrée and dessert. Complement your meal from the wide selection of wine, at an additional cost. Dinner includes a Preferred Viewing Section pass while lunch includes a Reserved Viewing pass.

Lunch

First and second show lunch packages (on applicable days):

•11:30 a.m. to 2:30 p.m., first show
•2:40 p.m. to 3:30 p.m., second show
$29.99 adults
$18.99 children ages 3 to 9

Dinner

First and second show dinner packages (on applicable nights):

•4:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m., first show
•7:05 p.m. to 8:30 p.m., second show
$39.99 adults
$20.99 children ages 3 to 9


----------



## mom2dzb

skiingfast said:


> I might be confused.  Both the dinners and lunch are prix fixe designed meals.  Did you reserve the lunch?
> I'm also curious if it gets FPs for the PD veiwing or the Blue or Yellow like the picnics.



My reservation is for 11:50. He told me the price was the same as the dinner price.  



Disneyland 1951 said:


> Experience the bounty of California wine country with a delicious 3-course meal than includes choice of starter, entrée and dessert. Complement your meal from the wide selection of wine, at an additional cost. *Dinner includes a Preferred Viewing Section pass *while *lunch includes a Reserved Viewing pass*.



I was hoping this wasn't the case.  Thanks for clarifying for me!  Good thing I didn't cancel my AG WoC dinner package for later in my trip.  I think my best bet is to grab the FP first thing instead of pay for it at lunch.  I'm hoping we get a good enough view of the show to cancel AG.  Or, maybe we'll love the show so much we keep the AG package and watch it again!


----------



## mom2dzb

Just got off the phone with Disneyland Dining.

_Me: What is the cost for the WoC lunch packages at WCT?  
CM Jason:  $39.99 Adult/ $20.99 Child

Me: But your blog says a different price.
CM: Hold on.  Let me check.  Yep.  Dinner and Lunch are same price. 

Me:  But, it's the official Disney blog.
CM:  There's a lot of misinformation out there.

Me:  Right on your website?
CM:  Yes. It's a blog.

Me:  I'm curious also about the seating, or rather, the viewing location.
CM:  Yes, this comes with a spot right up front and center.

Me:  So the lunch comes with a spot in the preferred viewing section?  Not in the sections that are red blue or yellow like the fast passes.
CM:  It probably does have a color, but all the dining packages have the same viewing area up front._

Is it possible that blog is wrong? Or, is it more likely that I've found two CMs who don't know what they are talking about?


----------



## skiingfast

mom2dzb said:


> Is it possible that blog is wrong? Or, is it more likely that I've found two CMs who don't know what they are talking about?



I'd say the latter.  They may not have good information since the lunch option is new.  Also it's good to ask if the CM has ever seen the show on a general night and gone through the guest experience.  Likewise with doing a dinner, picnic or lunch option.

IME the CM didn't have a good idea what is going on.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

*These are screen shots from the OFFICIAL DISNEYLAND WEB SITE today.*

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/

It is exactly what I pasted above !













*????????????????????????????????????????????????

Reserved VIEWING = the same as a Blue or Yellow Fastpass, it doesn't  matter if is was a free FAstpass from GRR, a Picnic Lunch, or a WCT "Lunch"
Preferred DINNING = This is the only Fastpass that gets you into the "PREFERRED VIEWING" section.  There is NO COLOR associated with this.

RESERVED does not equal PREFERRED.*:

NO FASTPASS GIVES YOU A FRONT AND CENTER LOCATION GUARANTEE.


DISNEY NEEDS TO CORRECT IT's SITE OR WHAT DISNEY RESERVATIONS IS SAYING.


----------



## mom2dzb

Disneyland 1951 said:


> DISNEY NEEDS TO CORRECT IT's SITE OR WHAT DISNEY RESERVATIONS IS SAYING.



I agree!  I know lots of people complain about coming across a poorly informed CM on the phone, but it hasn't happened to me until now.


----------



## SplashMo

On Thursday 11/11 we were 40 minutes early for park open and the CM announces a line will be forming for WOC FP distribution and that we would then all walk up to the FP machines in an orderly fashion...

The line never materialized and I went straight for the FP machines...


----------



## ccb1212

I have a dumb question about the WoC fastpasses. I understand that they do have a color associated with them. How can you determine what color you get? Are they at random or do they go in some type of order?


----------



## Christina-B-Na

SplashMo said:


> On Thursday 11/11 we were 40 minutes early for park open and the CM announces a line will be forming for WOC FP distribution and that we would then all walk up to the FP machines in an orderly fashion...
> 
> The line never materialized and I went straight for the FP machines...



Is this normally the case? Is there usually a separate line outside the gates to line up in to get fastpasses?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just have uploaded the WoC TRON segment at the end of the WoC show. This is the spot that I have watch WoC on Friday from the back of the viewing area right in front of the yellow fire hydrant. It was the blue FP viewing area. Thanks *Disneyland 1951* for the WoC viewing chart to see where the best spot to see the show.

As you can see from my pics, this is where I was viewing the 9pm WoC show on Nov. 19.










Here is my pic during the night just before the show started.















Here is the WoC TRON segment on my youtube. You can click on the picture and it will go to my video. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

*11/30/2010 Update*

Everyday the first show fastpasses run out between 10:45 on a busy day and 1:00pm on a slow day.
The second show Fastpasses run out as early as 1:00pm on a busy day and are available as late as 6:00pm on a slow day. 

Demand for the first show (everyday) remains high, and to get a fastpass you need to enter before opening (9:30) to 10:15am
 to be sure to get a WOC Fastpass. Or, have reserved a Picnic or Dining WOC ahead of time. To get Blue you need to enter at 9:30
 and go directly to the Fastpass machines. 
The lines are much shorter now and only one person of your group needs to be in line, 
but all tickets must have been scanned at DL OR DCA to get a fastpass,

They have one show Monday - Thurs, 
Two shows Friday, Sat, & Sun.

On weekend nights:
Friday & Sunday with 2 shows the last show is usually available into the early evening. 
On Saturday they will run out in early afternoon.

FastPass Distribution Information:

The Fastpasses still run out at about the time shown. 
*1st show (8:00 or 9:00pm) Everyday*
9:00 - 9:50 = Blue
9:50 - 10:15 = Yellow
10:15 - 10:45 = Red 

*2nd Show (10:15pm)* Friday, Saturday, and Sunday
10:45 in the same order:
Ask a Cast member and they will tell you when (after) they change.
They do not know this ahead of time, as there are too many variables.


*RESERVED VIEWING*
*Picnic Box / Picnic WCT Lunch: *Orderd ahead of the day you get the 1st show Blue or Yellow
Purchased the same day (When Available) 2nd show Blue or Yellow
Note: "Picnic Meal" Fastpasses aka: *Reserved Viewing *are exactly the same as a Blue or Yellow fastpass 
obtained by having one person waiting 5-10 minutes in the Fastpass line!

*PREFERRED VIEWING*
*Reserved Dining "PREFERRED Viewing"[/B] (A $30 meal at Arials or WCT)
The Preferred Dining Section is in the Center of the viewing area and has no "color".
Early Reservations = 1st Show that day
Later Reservations = 2nd Show (when available) that day...*


----------



## HydroGuy

ccb1212 said:


> I have a dumb question about the WoC fastpasses. I understand that they do have a color associated with them. How can you determine what color you get? Are they at random or do they go in some type of order?


They start with blue. When blue runs out they give out yellow. Last is red.


----------



## ccb1212

We watched the show Wed. night from the spot suggested above (by the yellow fire hydrant). It was a great spot to watch the show. Very easy to get in and out.


----------



## SD33

Hey all, I made a remix of some of my favorite segments from World of Color to the soundtrack of Soarin. It was just a random idea and a way to avoid writing a paper for school, but I think it actually turned out kinda cool. 

I figured all my people on the DISboards would be the only ones to really appreciate it so I am posting it here. Let me know what you think. 

http://www.vimeo.com/17479837


Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas!

Kevin


----------



## ter-moo

We went Wednesday night (December 1) and did the preferred seating with Ariel's Grotto.  First of all, the dinner was excellent!  We were SOOOO full, and felt like it was a good value.  Had the usual glump of people to get into the 8:15 show, but we were quickly in to the preferred section and went straight to the spot "Disneyland1951" originally recommended as "BEST" next to the handicapped section and in front of the VIP.  NO ONE was there.  Even the Cast Member seemed surprised when we asked if that section was available to us as we walked in--he was ushering everyone down closer to the water. 

I thought the view was nice there--you could see the WHOLE show at once.  The last time I went, we were in Blue, down on the second tier and had a great, unobstructed view closer to the water.  I don't know which I preferred.  I think closer to the water you get more of the awesomeness of the show--you feel more a part of it--but you miss the overall picture and some of the special effects (little fountains in the bushes in front of you and the glowing lightbulbs in the viewing area).

Crowds were relatively light at first--not as packed right away when they let you in (like it was this summer), so the mayhem factor was a bit lessened!


----------



## ttig34

ter-moo said:


> We went Wednesday night (December 1) and did the preferred seating with Ariel's Grotto.  First of all, the dinner was excellent!  We were SOOOO full, and felt like it was a good value.  Had the usual glump of people to get into the 8:15 show, but we were quickly in to the preferred section and went straight to the spot "Disneyland1951" originally recommended as "BEST" next to the handicapped section and in front of the VIP.  NO ONE was there.  Even the Cast Member seemed surprised when we asked if that section was available to us as we walked in--he was ushering everyone down closer to the water.
> 
> I thought the view was nice there--you could see the WHOLE show at once.  The last time I went, we were in Blue, down on the second tier and had a great, unobstructed view closer to the water.  I don't know which I preferred.  I think closer to the water you get more of the awesomeness of the show--you feel more a part of it--but you miss the overall picture and some of the special effects (little fountains in the bushes in front of you and the glowing lightbulbs in the viewing area).
> 
> Crowds were relatively light at first--not as packed right away when they let you in (like it was this summer), so the mayhem factor was a bit lessened!




What time did you line up for the 8:15 show? I will do Preferred Dining this coming week, and would like to get a feel for when we should line up to get a good spot. Also, where did you line up?  It seems it keeps changing. I figure someone from this past week would be the best to ask, as it will probably be similar for this coming week.

Any info you can provide would be appreciated!


----------



## Janell

Anyone attempting to do WOC on New Years Eve?  What are your strategies?


----------



## ter-moo

ttig34 said:


> What time did you line up for the 8:15 show? I will do Preferred Dining this coming week, and would like to get a feel for when we should line up to get a good spot. Also, where did you line up?  It seems it keeps changing. I figure someone from this past week would be the best to ask, as it will probably be similar for this coming week.
> 
> Any info you can provide would be appreciated!



I think we lined up between 7- 7:15, and there were quite a few people already in the "glop."  They did the thing where they put a barrier up and get people behind it (like a rope drop) and then they let us in and told us to go to certain sections to line up.  We were about 30-40 people back in the Preferred line (and I use "line" loosely) but because we knew where we were headed, we still got a very nice spot.  Preferred didn't fill up until around 7:45 or so.  Those were the people that ended up in the circle area with heads in their view.  Not many people were right around us, though.


----------



## skiingfast

Janell said:


> Anyone attempting to do WOC on New Years Eve?  What are your strategies?



Questions like this come up often.  So far there is little difference between one night or another.

WoC viewing has maxed out almost every night.  The viewing won't be more crowded than it was yesterday of will be tomorrow.

The main thing will be with more people there will be more people thinking ahead.  The dining will book faster and the FPs will have a longer line in the morning that grows faster.


----------



## Janell

skiingfast said:


> Questions like this come up often.  So far there is little difference between one night or another.
> 
> WoC viewing has maxed out almost every night.  The viewing won't be more crowded than it was yesterday of will be tomorrow.
> 
> The main thing will be with more people there will be more people thinking ahead.  The dining will book faster and the FPs will have a longer line in the morning that grows faster.



Thank you.  Im still trying to figure out if dining will mean less standing for long time or if its the same amount of time.  I have a bad back and don't want to stand longer then I need too.  But don't want to rent an ecv either.  To hard to move around with so many people there.

Anyhow, that you for your help.


----------



## skiingfast

Janell said:


> Thank you.  Im still trying to figure out if dining will mean less standing for long time or if its the same amount of time.  I have a bad back and don't want to stand longer then I need too.  But don't want to rent an ecv either.  To hard to move around with so many people there.
> 
> Anyhow, that you for your help.



Will buying dinner save time?  Is another common question.  At night it won't save anytime.  You still have to gather will all the other dinner package people and then are let into the viewing area to find spots and then wait for the show to begin.

Buying a meal wether dinner, lunch of a picnic saves you the time of waiting for a FP in the morning.  This may save 30 minutes at the gate and 30 in line for the FPs.

If standing is a big problem you may want to get a GAC and view from a handicapped area in Paradise Park.  You still need a FP but each color zone has a H area with a couple benches.


----------



## Janell

skiingfast said:


> Will buying dinner save time?  Is another common question.  At night it won't save anytime.  You still have to gather will all the other dinner package people and then are let into the viewing area to find spots and then wait for the show to begin.
> 
> Buying a meal wether dinner, lunch of a picnic saves you the time of waiting for a FP in the morning.  This may save 30 minutes at the gate and 30 in line for the FPs.
> 
> If standing is a big problem you may want to get a GAC and view from a handicapped area in Paradise Park.  You still need a FP but each color zone has a H area with a couple benches.



Thank you. I never thought about trying to get an GAC.  Nor did I know it would help with WOC. I will check into that.

Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Anna1227

Is seeing WOC something that is pretty doable with little kids, or should we forget it this year? We have a 4-year-old, 2-year-old and a baby. How early do you really need to line up at the viewing area? I have heard anything from 30 mins, to 2 hours before the show. With small kids, we'd need to get a spot where they could actually be able to see the show. We'll be in DL from January 24-28. From everything I've read, I just can't figure out how bad this is going to be. If it was just DH and I, we would just get there super early and wait, but with 3 little kids that would be a nightmare. I am worried about it turning into a stressful and bad experience. Help!


----------



## skiingfast

Anna1227 said:


> Is seeing WOC something that is pretty doable with little kids, or should we forget it this year? We have a 4-year-old, 2-year-old and a baby. How early do you really need to line up at the viewing area? I have heard anything from 30 mins, to 2 hours before the show. With small kids, we'd need to get a spot where they could actually be able to see the show. We'll be in DL from January 24-28. From everything I've read, I just can't figure out how bad this is going to be. If it was just DH and I, we would just get there super early and wait, but with 3 little kids that would be a nightmare. I am worried about it turning into a stressful and bad experience. Help!



Since you want the 4 yo and 2 yo to see you will want to make sure you get a close spot to the rails so everyone can see.  You will have to employ some strategy.

IMO you should wait 2 years.  2yo and baby won't take much out of the show but they will need to be dragged around.


----------



## Albort

Janell said:


> Anyone attempting to do WOC on New Years Eve?  What are your strategies?



WoC is only 6 months old so nye is unpredictable...


----------



## skiingfast

Just a bump so people can use the information in this thread tonight.


----------



## jls886

Here is my question:

My mom uses an ECV to get around Disney as she can only walk very short distances.  She also cannot stand for longer than a minute or two at a time.  Does anyone have any experience viewing WOC with a handicapped member in their party?  It sounds like we'll still need to try our luck with the fastpasses, or else do the dining package, but any other advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## skiingfast

jls886 said:


> Here is my question:
> 
> My mom uses an ECV to get around Disney as she can only walk very short distances.  She also cannot stand for longer than a minute or two at a time.  Does anyone have any experience viewing WOC with a handicapped member in their party?  It sounds like we'll still need to try our luck with the fastpasses, or else do the dining package, but any other advice would be much appreciated!



You will still need to get a FP through one of the various methods.  Each color zone has a HA area inside it where she can view from either on the ECV or if you get there on a bench that the ECV can be parked behind.  You can see these areas on the map on the first page of this thread.

There are stairs down to the viewing areas so the ECV will want to enter in the red and go across to the correct viewing area.  These areas do get crowded too, so plan to show upjust like if you veiwing without a GAC.


----------



## jls886

skiingfast said:


> You will still need to get a FP through one of the various methods.  Each color zone has a HA area inside it where she can view from either on the ECV or if you get there on a bench that the ECV can be parked behind.  You can see these areas on the map on the first page of this thread.
> 
> There are stairs down to the viewing areas so the ECV will want to enter in the red and go across to the correct viewing area.  These areas do get crowded too, so plan to show upjust like if you veiwing without a GAC.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

skiingfast said:


> You will still need to get a FP through one of the various methods.  Each color zone has a HA area inside it where she can view from either on the ECV or if you get there on a bench that the ECV can be parked behind.  You can see these areas on the map on the first page of this thread.
> 
> Does just the member of your party with the GAC sit in the handicapped area or do they let your party stay together? Anyone know?


----------



## Vala

TheColtonsMom said:


> Does just the member of your party with the GAC sit in the handicapped area or do they let your party stay together? Anyone know?



They let my party of two (me on the ECV and my friend with her kid) stay with me.

The second night we went a large group of 8 people turned up and all were allowed to stay in the handicapped (preferred dining) section, although the section was quite full. So I wouldn't say you will have much of a problem.


----------



## skiingfast

TheColtonsMom said:


> Does just the member of your party with the GAC sit in the handicapped area or do they let your party stay together? Anyone know?



A GAC is good for your party up 6 people, or maybe it's 6+GAC holder.  PP suggested that 8 people went in.  Either somebody made an exception or the WoC crowd control didn't know how the GAC cards work.  Of course it may of been a group with more than one GAC.

The GAC is to help the park assist guests with special needs, not to separate families, so you should be fine.


----------



## princess lovers mom

preferred dining spot help please....
so we are going the week after Christmas - expecting HUGE crowds - springing for the dinner package -preferred veiwing spot...I will find where the line is forming and WILL be there very early in hopes of getting right in and to the front railing ....BUT if something happens and everyone else has the same plan where should my second choice be??? this still confuses me even with looking at all the pics

I would have gone to the spot that is labeled bad view as it looks the next best to me - and now I have read why that is a bad view....so where is second best in that section if I can't make front row railing????

thanks, from an obsessive planner hoping to make this trip PERFECT for the family


----------



## skiingfast

princess lovers mom said:


> preferred dining spot help please....
> so we are going the week after Christmas - expecting HUGE crowds - springing for the dinner package -preferred veiwing spot...I will find where the line is forming and WILL be there very early in hopes of getting right in and to the front railing ....BUT if something happens and everyone else has the same plan where should my second choice be??? this still confuses me even with looking at all the pics
> 
> I would have gone to the spot that is labeled bad view as it looks the next best to me - and now I have read why that is a bad view....so where is second best in that section if I can't make front row railing????
> 
> thanks, from an obsessive planner hoping to make this trip PERFECT for the family



Other than the very from and the area labelled best a lot of people have tried the area just above the PD marking.  It's on the edge of the stairs next to the best spot.  The reasonaning is that a lot of people end up on the flat area marked PD where the fountains are behind the #1 spot.  But the stairs behind give you some vertical advantage.  I believe from a number of posting if  the PD area wasn't marked Best and then 1, but 1-2 like the other areas this would be the 2 spot.

Also remember while you go early to line up, there is not really a line.  So try to figure out where the gate will open and jocky around to that area.

I just wanted to add, that a lot of people who have seen it twice know that planning makes a big difference.  So having a plan where to go is half the battle.  Enjoy the show.


----------



## Vala

skiingfast said:


> A GAC is good for your party up 6 people, or maybe it's 6+GAC holder.  PP suggested that 8 people went in.  Either somebody made an exception or the WoC crowd control didn't know how the GAC cards work.  Of course it may of been a group with more than one GAC.



There was an ECV involved. Maybe that was coincidence, but when I used an ECV no one ever asked for a GAC. Granted that may have been because I always had crutches with me too, but that's my experience. 

In that case I mentioned my money is on crowd control being asleep though. There were numerous issues with that group in the end which crowd control happily ignored.


----------



## princess lovers mom

skiingfast said:


> Other than the very from and the area labelled best a lot of people have tried the area just above the PD marking.  It's on the edge of the stairs next to the best spot.  The reasonaning is that a lot of people end up on the flat area marked PD where the fountains are behind the #1 spot.  But the stairs behind give you some vertical advantage.  I believe from a number of posting if  the PD area wasn't marked Best and then 1, but 1-2 like the other areas this would be the 2 spot.
> 
> Also remember while you go early to line up, there is not really a line.  So try to figure out where the gate will open and jocky around to that area.
> 
> I just wanted to add, that a lot of people who have seen it twice know that planning makes a big difference.  So having a plan where to go is half the battle.  Enjoy the show.



thanks for the tips...


----------



## prov3v56

This may have been asked before, but I didn't see it.  Is it possible to get more than one fastpass for WOC?  For example, can I get a fastpass when the park opens, wait two hours and then get another one?  During our trip, WOC is playing 3 times a night and we may want to see it more than once.

Thanks!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Has anyone ever watched it from the area around the golden zephyr how is that view? Due to reading the posts here and elsewhere on the board I am leaning toward skipping this "adventure" all together during our trip. I have no desire to be trampled to see anything nor to have my 6 year old seperated from me in the crush. If we do see it I will get our fast passes and wait until after the crush to enter and take whatever we can get as far as standing room or try the spot by the golden zephyr as a second possibility. Also how long is the actual show? Long periods of standing still aggravates my knee problem and wonder if I should get a GAC specifically for this event. Also anyone know what you need for a GAC for example Dr's note etc


----------



## HydroGuy

prov3v56 said:


> This may have been asked before, but I didn't see it. Is it possible to get more than one fastpass for WOC? For example, can I get a fastpass when the park opens, wait two hours and then get another one? During our trip, WOC is playing 3 times a night and we may want to see it more than once.
> 
> Thanks!


Only one regular WOC FP per day per person. In September I got a WOC FP and also had a WOC picnic and thus got FPs for two shows on one night.


----------



## skiingfast

TheColtonsMom said:


> Has anyone ever watched it from the area around the golden zephyr how is that view? Due to reading the posts here and elsewhere on the board I am leaning toward skipping this "adventure" all together during our trip. I have no desire to be trampled to see anything nor to have my 6 year old seperated from me in the crush. If we do see it I will get our fast passes and wait until after the crush to enter and take whatever we can get as far as standing room or try the spot by the golden zephyr as a second possibility. Also how long is the actual show? Long periods of standing still aggravates my knee problem and wonder if I should get a GAC specifically for this event. Also anyone know what you need for a GAC for example Dr's note etc



Since your situation is very specific I'll send a PM about most of it.   

I will honestly say I will be taking my 6yo to see WoC no matter what.  It is so good I don't him to miss it, and will take him with the crowd to get a good spot.  IT IS WORTH IT.


----------



## Cali Dis Kid

just wanted to say a huge thank you to Disneyland 1951 & Hydro Guy!  i saw woc from the preferred dining area front rail on the right side (which was amazing, thanks hydroguy!) back in august but used disneyland 1951 tip about the yellow fire hydrant in the blue section and saw the woc from behind the fire hydrant on 12/16 for the 8pm show and it was amazing!  it was such a wonderful perspective!  i lined up with the "cattle call" at about 6:45pm and when the mad dash was on i went right away to the area behind the yellow fire hydrant and it was about 15 minutes before anyone even ventured close to me in that area.  i stayed at the DLH so it was very easy to get a blue woc fp at 9am, took about a total of 5 minutes.  also really enjoyed the tron addition to the end of the show.  so thank you again hydro and disneyland 1951 for all of your wonderful tips on the woc!


----------



## Amariel

I have a few Fastpass-related questions for WOC that I haven't found answers for. If we get a Fastpass, normally that blocks out getting further FP's until you reach the time or several hours. Since WOC isn't until evening, does that mean we can't get further FP's for several hours after getting them? Or, is it treated as an exception so we can get other ones?

Also, if we enter Disneyland early and then go to DCA when it opens for WOC fastpasses, do we need to make sure our FP window is open (could a FP pending for a DL ride block getting a WOC FP)?


----------



## Disneyland 1951

Amariel said:


> I have a few Fastpass-related questions for WOC that I haven't found answers for. If we get a Fastpass, normally that blocks out getting further FP's until you reach the time or several hours. Since WOC isn't until evening, does that mean we can't get further FP's for several hours after getting them? Or, is it treated as an exception so we can get other ones?
> 
> Also, if we enter Disneyland early and then go to DCA when it opens for WOC fastpasses, do we need to make sure our FP window is open (could a FP pending for a DL ride block getting a WOC FP)?



The WOC Fastpass does NOT block out the normal ride Fastpass, and vice versa.


----------



## skiingfast

Amariel said:


> I have a few Fastpass-related questions for WOC that I haven't found answers for. If we get a Fastpass, normally that blocks out getting further FP's until you reach the time or several hours. Since WOC isn't until evening, does that mean we can't get further FP's for several hours after getting them? Or, is it treated as an exception so we can get other ones?
> 
> Also, if we enter Disneyland early and then go to DCA when it opens for WOC fastpasses, do we need to make sure our FP window is open (could a FP pending for a DL ride block getting a WOC FP)?



To explain real quick how FPs work, the distribution machines are connected to each other.  So when you get an Indy FP the Space machines know you have to wait until the Indy return window is open or 2 hours.  However WoC FPs are NOT connected.  No matter what FPs you have you can get a WoC FP.  Then you can get FPs eleswhere, the Soarin or Splash FP machines won't know you have the WoC FP.


----------



## prov3v56

To piggyback on your answer, we recently found out the the fastpass machines in DL are not connected to CA. This means if you plan to park hop back and forth, grab a fastpass from the park you are leaving and then you can get one immediately in the new park.  Of course this only works if you plan on going back into the original park.  

As annual passholders we tend to wander back and forth between the parks and always grab a fastpass on the way out of one park to use later.




skiingfast said:


> To explain real quick how FPs work, the distribution machines are connected to each other.  So when you get an Indy FP the Space machines know you have to wait until the Indy return window is open or 2 hours.  However WoC FPs are NOT connected.  No matter what FPs you have you can get a WoC FP.  Then you can get FPs eleswhere, the Soarin or Splash FP machines won't know you have the WoC FP.


----------



## Amariel

skiingfast said:


> To explain real quick how FPs work, the distribution machines are connected to each other.  So when you get an Indy FP the Space machines know you have to wait until the Indy return window is open or 2 hours.  However WoC FPs are NOT connected.  No matter what FPs you have you can get a WoC FP.  Then you can get FPs eleswhere, the Soarin or Splash FP machines won't know you have the WoC FP.



Thanks for the informative replies! Great to know that we don't have to worry about tracking FP times for WoC, or across parks. I liked the tip about getting more than one. Maybe our runner to WoC should also pick up Soarin' passes on his way back to Disneyland


----------



## robinb

I ordered picnics for 12/30 last week and am finalizing my park plans.  There are 3 shows for WoC on 12/20: 8:00, 9:15 & 10:15.  I looked at my receipt and it says that I have to pick up my picnic by 1 hour prior to the first WoC showtime.  Does that mean that my showtime will be 8:00?


----------



## skiingfast

robinb said:


> I ordered picnics for 12/30 last week and am finalizing my park plans.  There are 3 shows for WoC on 12/20: 8:00, 9:15 & 10:15.  I looked at my receipt and it says that I have to pick up my picnic by 1 hour prior to the first WoC showtime.  Does that mean that my showtime will be 8:00?



Yes picnic FPs are for the first show.  But don't wait until 7pm to get your picnic.  Two reasons.  It's nice to get the picnic and sit somewhere to eat it, not while you stand waiting for the show.  Also the ticket with picnics are for blue and or just yellow.  So it may be wise to go early and if you don't like the color ask a manger for the other.  Though the view can be great from both if you are against a rail, and poor if you are behind people.


----------



## HydroGuy

robinb said:


> I ordered picnics for 12/30 last week and am finalizing my park plans. There are 3 shows for WoC on 12/20: 8:00, 9:15 & 10:15. I looked at my receipt and it says that I have to pick up my picnic by 1 hour prior to the first WoC showtime. Does that mean that my showtime will be 8:00?


At the risk of being too obvious, I think it just means whatever the showtime is on 12/30, you need to get the picnic 1 hour  before that. A quick check of the schedule shows on 12/30 the WOC shows are the same as you listed for 12/20. In other words by 7PM...


----------



## robinb

skiingfast said:


> Yes picnic FPs are for the first show.  But don't wait until 7pm to get your picnic.  Two reasons.  It's nice to get the picnic and sit somewhere to eat it, not while you stand waiting for the show.  Also the ticket with picnics are for blue and or just yellow.  So it may be wise to go early and if you don't like the color ask a manger for the other.  Though the view can be great from both if you are against a rail, and poor if you are behind people.


I think our plan is to eat it for lunch .


----------



## Janell

On the day you check into a Disney Hotel, are you eligible to get early FP's for WoC?

I think you need a room key to get early entry.  In years past they have given us our keys at check in, even if our room isn't ready.  Sometimes we have to call to get the room number later.  So I hope we will have a key in the morning.

Any thoughts?


----------



## skiingfast

Janell said:


> On the day you check into a Disney Hotel, are you eligible to get early FP's for WoC?
> 
> I think you need a room key to get early entry.  In years past they have given us our keys at check in, even if our room isn't ready.  Sometimes we have to call to get the room number later.  So I hope we will have a key in the morning.
> 
> Any thoughts?



That is correct, you will need the key to get in early through the GHC entrance.  Hope it works out for you on your trip.


----------



## Eeyore11081

Here is my experience from 1/10/11; a slightly chilly but pleasant Monday evening for the lone show of the day at 8:15 (note the park closing time was 8:00)  I know many (including myself) have/had questions about how busy this show would be in the off-season so I'll share my experience/observations.

*Meal*
Since it was DW's birthday and our first time viewing the show, we selected the Premium dining option at Wine Country with a reservation for 6:00PM.  DW has eaten there before and liked it, so we chose it over Ariel's.  We both ordered the same thing (roast beef); mine was pretty good while her's was rather putrid (EXTREMELY dry).  Kind of disappointing, although we were mostly interested in the show.  I rationalized the cost as being nothing different than paying for orchestra seating when Beauty and the Beast came to town.  Salad and dessert were both very good though.  The meal seemingly took forever for some reason (seated @ 6:10....left at 7:40PM).   We were hoping to sneak in a ride before lining up for the show, but service was pretty slow at dinner.

*Show*
Since we left the restaurant much later than expected and didn't have time to see any other attractions, we just headed over to the viewing area for WOC.  We got there around 7:45 and walked right down to the very front of the Premium viewing area.  There were no lines to speak of for the Premium area or for the other areas.  We positioned ourselves at the railing right behind the wet zone area.  Note that we were on a tier above the wet zone, so we were not obstructed by guests in front.  

During our walk to our viewing spot, I noticed there were several open spots remaining in other seating areas.  Not just scattered individual spots, but entire rows.  Hardly the frenzied cattle call that I expected.  After the show, I took a stroll around to survey different viewing points.  There are many excellent points from which to view the show outside the premium area and several of these points were still available within 30 minutes of the show _on this particular evening_.   

*Summary*
For the first time seeing the show (which was spectacular) and given that we had a special occasion to celebrate, I think we made the right choice to guarantee a decent viewing spot with the Premium dining.  However, if we return for future shows under similar conditions (non-weekend, offseason, cool evening), I'm willing to take my chances with a fastpass, picnic meal, or even by finding a spot on/near the bridge without any pre-reserved locations.  Of course, we don't have any young children in tow, so we are a bit more versatile when it comes to looking over and between people in front of us.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Thank you Eeyore!!! 
I will be going during a Monday show later this month and have been wanting to know
what to expect.
I am making notes from your review, it will save my group so much time.


----------



## HydroGuy

Eeyore11081 said:


> Here is my experience from 1/10/11; a slightly chilly but pleasant Monday evening for the lone show of the day at 8:15 (note the park closing time was 8:00) I know many (including myself) have/had questions about how busy this show would be in the off-season so I'll share my experience/observations.
> 
> *Meal*
> Since it was DW's birthday and our first time viewing the show, we selected the Premium dining option at Wine Country with a reservation for 6:00PM. DW has eaten there before and liked it, so we chose it over Ariel's. We both ordered the same thing (roast beef); mine was pretty good while her's was rather putrid (EXTREMELY dry). Kind of disappointing, although we were mostly interested in the show. I rationalized the cost as being nothing different than paying for orchestra seating when Beauty and the Beast came to town. Salad and dessert were both very good though. The meal seemingly took forever for some reason (seated @ 6:10....left at 7:40PM).  We were hoping to sneak in a ride before lining up for the show, but service was pretty slow at dinner.
> 
> *Show*
> Since we left the restaurant much later than expected and didn't have time to see any other attractions, we just headed over to the viewing area for WOC. We got there around 7:45 and walked right down to the very front of the Premium viewing area. There were no lines to speak of for the Premium area or for the other areas. We positioned ourselves at the railing right behind the wet zone area. Note that we were on a tier above the wet zone, so we were not obstructed by guests in front.
> 
> During our walk to our viewing spot, I noticed there were several open spots remaining in other seating areas. Not just scattered individual spots, but entire rows. Hardly the frenzied cattle call that I expected. After the show, I took a stroll around to survey different viewing points. There are many excellent points from which to view the show outside the premium area and several of these points were still available within 30 minutes of the show _on this particular evening_.
> 
> *Summary*
> For the first time seeing the show (which was spectacular) and given that we had a special occasion to celebrate, I think we made the right choice to guarantee a decent viewing spot with the Premium dining. However, if we return for future shows under similar conditions (non-weekend, offseason, cool evening), I'm willing to take my chances with a fastpass, picnic meal, or even by finding a spot on/near the bridge without any pre-reserved locations. Of course, we don't have any young children in tow, so we are a bit more versatile when it comes to looking over and between people in front of us.


Very valuable info. Thanks!


----------



## Albort

WoC update 1/12/2011
With the new walls in place due to construction, golden zepher's nonfastpass viewing area no longer exist.  It now is a walk way.  Therefore, Disney has created standby lines in the that situation.  If there is room they will let ppl in.  So where are these standby lines? They sit where ppl used to walk to get to the other side of the pier.  If there is no room, u just stand there and watch the show from the standby lines.  

Pictures to come...


----------



## Albort

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LLS

We are planning to order WOC picnic meals for our March visit. I personally think the kid's meal with the chicken and the vanilla cupcake looks really good. Also, my 18-year-old DS also wants the kid's meal. 

Since adult and kid picnic meals are the same price, is there any reason why an adult would not be able to order a kid's meal? There isn't anything different about the WOC pass for a kid -vs- an adult, is there? I wouldn't want to que up for the show and be told that my ticket is for a child but I'm an adult so I can't get in! I'm probably being paranoid but I don't want to take any chances.

Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

LLS said:


> We are planning to order WOC picnic meals for our March visit. I personally think the kid's meal with the chicken and the vanilla cupcake looks really good. Also, my 18-year-old DS also wants the kid's meal.
> 
> Since adult and kid picnic meals are the same price, is there any reason why an adult would not be able to order a kid's meal? There isn't anything different about the WOC pass for a kid -vs- an adult, is there? I wouldn't want to que up for the show and be told that my ticket is for a child but I'm an adult so I can't get in! I'm probably being paranoid but I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> Thanks!



Paranoid?  perhaps, but your intuition is correct.  Same price, same tickets, just different portion sizes, so it won't matter if DS wants a kids meal.


----------



## LLS

Thank you!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

I noticed that the Picnics can no be pre-ordered for the second show on nights that have one scheduled.  We are a big fan of the picnics but may try the secodn show to avoid the cattle call to get to your area befor ethe first show.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Marilynbn

If there are two shows is the second one usually less crowded?

~Marilyn


----------



## HydroGuy

Marilynbn said:


> If there are two shows is the second one usually less crowded?
> 
> ~Marilyn


Nope.


----------



## skiingfast

SuzanneSLO said:


> We are a big fan of the picnics but may try the secodn show to avoid the cattle call to get to your area befor ethe first show.  -- Suzanne





Marilynbn said:


> If there are two shows is the second one usually less crowded?
> 
> ~Marilyn





HydroGuy said:


> Nope.



They aren't less crowded every viewing has the potential to be maxed out.  But The Cattle Call, or as I like to call it the holding pens where people wait until are allowed into Paradise Park, is full of first show viewers for so long, that there is no way for later show visiters to wait in the same place until the first show people are in that park.  

First Show visiters may choose, though I wouldn't recommend it, to wait for 2hours or more before the 8:15 show.  The Second show viewers essetailly have to stand aside until all of these people who keep showing up until around 8, are in the park.  This gives the second show viewers a maximum wait of 1 and a 1/4 hours.

 Of course  there is little reason to stand around in a holding pen when you aren't even in the spot you will see the show from.  The good view is about getting through the gate in the holding pens and knowing where to stand in paradise park.


----------



## TravelDC

o For guests staying at the DLR hotels DCA allows entry at 9AM to get WOC FPs. This is available through the special entrance to DCA through the GCH. Each guest must show proof of being a DLR hotel guest - namely a room key. This perk is also available to those who eat breakfast at one of the GCH restaurants but *are not DLR hotel guests*. They must show a receipt for their meal.

Can someone tell me if this trick still works?  If it is, I don't mind to go GCH for breakfast or just simply buy some water from the store on Friday morning!


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> *When do the World of Color (GRR) FASTPASS machines open?*
> 
> o For _guests staying at the DLR hotels_ DCA allows entry at *9AM* to get WOC FPs. This is available through the special entrance to DCA through the GCH. Each guest must show proof of being a DLR hotel guest - namely a room key. *This perk is also available to those who eat breakfast at one of the GCH restaurants but are not DLR hotel guests. They must show a receipt for their meal.*





TravelDC said:


> Can someone tell me if this trick still works? If it is, I don't mind to go GCH for breakfast or just simply buy some water from the store on Friday morning!


OP here, and I have never done this myself. I reported this because everyone else says its true. I cannot help from personal experience but can tell you it is well accepted. Hopefully someone else who has done the breakfast thing can relate their experience.


----------



## chrissiecutie

Ok everyone...I need serious help!

I've read through this entire WOC super thread and I think I'm more confused then before I started.  Please take pity on me!

We are going to be in the parks 2/26-3-4 and I we have to see WOC either 2/26 or 2/27 because it's not showing in March.  Most likely we will see the 9:15pm show since I hear it should be less crowded.

I've looked at the reserved dining deals and while the idea is great, the food leaves something to be desired.  No one in my family will eat anything listed and why pay for dinner and a show if you're not going to eat the dinner, right?  So that's out...

So if I'm reading all this correctly, then I need to get my rear in gear and head to DCA 1st thing for a Fastpass.  I've heard talk that DCA does a soft opening 30 mins prior to actual listed opening time, is this true?  We will NOT be staying at GCH or eating breakfast their or anything of that nature...So if I heard correctly, I can get into DCA at 9:30am (even though opening time is 10a,) get in the Fastpass line at GRR and then I should be good, right?

Does the FP list a colored section that you have to sit in?  If not, where are THE best locations??  I've looked at the map here on this thread and I'm confused...does each section have tiers/steps that allow for more elevated viewing?  Or is it pretty much all flat like for Fantasmic?  

Also, since we would probably be seeing the later show, how does the process of lining up work?  And where do you line up exactly?  Did I read correctly that each colored section has it's own separate que??

I am SO totally lost and just a bit overwhelmed!  Please tell me where a family of 3, with a young child should go for the best viewing spots.  We won't have any disabled folks in our party, we won't be doing the dining/picnic option and we don't mind waiting in line or getting wet while watching the show.

Is it me or does this whole process just seem WAY more complicated then it needs to be?!?  Any advice helps!


----------



## luckycharms2010

I read quite a few of the pages and didn't see an answer to this question. 

Is there a handicap PD area? DH will be in a wheel chair, but we were also considering the picnic. Is it worth it to get the picnic since we can go into the handicap area?


----------



## brookies_mommy

luckycharms2010 said:


> I read quite a few of the pages and didn't see an answer to this question.
> 
> Is there a handicap PD area? DH will be in a wheel chair, but we were also considering the picnic. Is it worth it to get the picnic since we can go into the handicap area?



There is a handicap area. I saw it yesday while looking at the map. I'll see if I can find it. If you don't do the picnic then you have to get a FP. The picnic is good because you don't have to go get the fast pass becuase it comes with one. Plus the picnic price is pretty decent considering its DL. You can't do the handicap area if you don't have a FP I would assume 

*edit* the map is a few post in front of yours lol


----------



## luckycharms2010

brookies_mommy said:


> There is a handicap area. I saw it yesday while looking at the map. I'll see if I can find it. If you don't do the picnic then you have to get a FP. The picnic is good because you don't have to go get the fast pass becuase it comes with one. Plus the picnic price is pretty decent considering its DL. You can't do the handicap area if you don't have a FP I would assume
> 
> *edit* the map is a few post in front of yours lol


Yes, I saw the map... but it only shows a handicap area for FP not for the picnic area. Do you know if there is a handicap area in the Picnic area? Or would the best "seats" we could get be in the regular fastpass handicap area.


----------



## brookies_mommy

luckycharms2010 said:


> Yes, I saw the map... but it only shows a handicap area for FP not for the picnic area. Do you know if there is a handicap area in the Picnic area? Or would the best "seats" we could get be in the regular fastpass handicap area.



From what I thought, and I could be wrong.. you pick up your picnic meal and eat it where ever you want in the park. You would come back later for the show.


----------



## HydroGuy

luckycharms2010 said:


> Yes, I saw the map... but it only shows a handicap area for FP not for the picnic area. Do you know if there is a handicap area in the Picnic area? Or would the best "seats" we could get be in the regular fastpass handicap area.


There is no picnic area. There is a picnic offer which includes a FP to the show. Either blue section or yellow.


----------



## HydroGuy

chrissiecutie said:


> We are going to be in the parks 2/26-3-4 and I we have to see WOC either 2/26 or 2/27 because it's not showing in March. Most likely we will see the 9:15pm show since I hear it should be less crowded.


 The Disney calendar says WOC will play at 8:15PM March 1-3, and it appears twice nightly on the weekend (at the moment it appears they have typos on the schedule although they do say the shows start at 8 and 9:15). That is what the OP says:



HydroGuy said:


> *When is World of Color?*
> 
> Here is a link to the DLR entertainment schedule. Opened in June 2010, the first summer WOC showed three times a night at 9:00, 10:15 and 11:15. DCA hours were extended to 11PM each night.
> 
> Now that we are into 2011 and can look back over the half-year, Disney is using the following basic schedule:
> 
> o High-Season and Weekends (Fri/Sat/Sun) Year Round - twice nightly at *9:00 and 10:15* (some winter nights it shows at 8:00 and 9:15) - DCA often closes at 10PM on these nights but the second show still runs
> 
> o Off-Season Weeknights (Mon-Thurs) - *8:15* - DCA often closes at 8PM on these nights but the show still runs
> 
> Again, use the above as a guide far in advance but check the DLR calendar for actual schedules as the dates gets closer.
> 
> Note that when DL and DCA "close" that does not mean everyone is forced to leave by that time. The parks actually stay open at least one hour extra for shopping (even when there are no shows like WOC). The rides keep running for everyone in line but the queues are closed. The restaurants which are still open keep serving but stop taking new customers. Guests are still in the parks for at least an hour.


 



chrissiecutie said:


> I've looked at the reserved dining deals and while the idea is great, the food leaves something to be desired. No one in my family will eat anything listed and why pay for dinner and a show if you're not going to eat the dinner, right? So that's out...


Most people have had good reports of the WOC preferred viewing dining package food, including us. Ariel's Grotto had delicious food. With tri-tip steak, pasta, fish, chicken and lobster, if "no one in your family will eat anything listed", what _do _you eat?

By all means skip the preferred dining approach, but I think it is a serious mistake to do it because of perceived poor quality food.




chrissiecutie said:


> So if I'm reading all this correctly, then I need to get my rear in gear and head to DCA 1st thing for a Fastpass. I've heard talk that DCA does a soft opening 30 mins prior to actual listed opening time, is this true? We will NOT be staying at GCH or eating breakfast their or anything of that nature...So if I heard correctly, I can get into DCA at 9:30am (even though opening time is 10a,) get in the Fastpass line at GRR and then I should be good, right?


You do not have to trust on having heard anything correctly as if it is all rumor. The OP clearly states:



HydroGuy said:


> *When do the World of Color (GRR) FASTPASS machines open?*
> 
> o Year round DCA opens officially at *10AM*.
> 
> o For many years DCA has opened every day _unofficially_ at *9:30AM*. Never has Disney published this, but it is a well known fact and it is available to all guests - offsite, onsite or day trippers. During the first 30 minutes only one ride is open - Soarin' Over California. And the Soarin' FP machines are open. Since WOC opened in June 2010 DCA has also offered WOC FPs during this first 30 minutes.
> 
> o For _guests staying at the DLR hotels_ DCA allows entry at *9AM* to get WOC FPs. This is available through the special entrance to DCA through the GCH. Each guest must show proof of being a DLR hotel guest - namely a room key. This perk is also available to those who eat breakfast at one of the GCH restaurants but are not DLR hotel guests. They must show a receipt for their meal.


 So yes, as the second bullet states, you can get into DCA at 9:30AM and get FPs.




chrissiecutie said:


> Does the FP list a colored section that you have to sit in? If not, where are THE best locations??


This question is answered in the link given repeatedly in the OP by S. S. Columbia:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501719




chrissiecutie said:


> I've looked at the map here on this thread and I'm confused...does each section have tiers/steps that allow for more elevated viewing? Or is it pretty much all flat like for Fantasmic?


Again, from the OP...



HydroGuy said:


> *Where is World of Color?*
> 
> World of Color shows at Disney's California Adventure (DCA) in the Paradise Pier lagoon also known as Paradise Bay. It is designed to be viewed from Paradise Park - a specially designed, terraced viewing area. An excellent post by S. S. Columbia compiles a lot of WOC information including best viewing spots.


 



chrissiecutie said:


> Also, since we would probably be seeing the later show, how does the process of lining up work? And where do you line up exactly? Did I read correctly that each colored section has it's own separate que??


That one is _not_ answered in the OP for the simple reason that it keeps changing. It depends on whether you are going to the first or second show and which color FP you have. The first shows _tends_ to line up near the red tower at the far right of the photo linked in the OP:

http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/101293-2/ParadisePark_By_Daniel_K_Lew.jpg

and also has a line at the far left for the red section - which may change because of the construction walls.

The second show tends to line up at any number of places, which also will change virtually daily because of all the construction walls.

The best bet is to ask once you are actually there so you can correct information on your specific day.




chrissiecutie said:


> I am SO totally lost and just a bit overwhelmed! Please tell me where a family of 3, with a young child should go for the best viewing spots. We won't have any disabled folks in our party, we won't be doing the dining/picnic option and we don't mind waiting in line or getting wet while watching the show.


The S. S. Columbia link tells you this. With numbers, colors and maps:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501719

If you can't picture it with this then I do not know what else to do. You may need to just print it out and when you get there do what I did...walk down there during the day when it is empty and scout it out.

Also, if you are really nervous, think about going to WOC on a previous night without a ticket and asking all these questions of the CMs there and watching what happens. That will be by far the best answer to your question outside of the maps and information provided in the OP.



chrissiecutie said:


> Is it me or does this whole process just seem WAY more complicated then it needs to be?!? Any advice helps!


World of Color is a new show with a limited viewing area and sustained high demand. I am not saying it is easy (not much at DLR is) but pretty much between the OP, the links in the OP to the Disney website information and the link in the OP to S. S. Columbia's viewing chart thread, you really have everything you need. 

- When to get your FP
- How to get your FP
- When to return
- Where to stand to view the show

People have done a lot of work to compile this information to make it as simple as possible. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ksdisneyfan

I'm considering getting picnic lunches for my family so we can easily get FPs to the WOC.  My DH and I have 4 kids 10 and under, but plan on being in line early to get good spots.  

Which FP color is more desirable (blue or yellow FP) in terms of chances for getting a good "against the railing" spot?  From the maps I've looked at, it seems that the yellow area has more options for good viewing?  

Is there any part of the blue area that is up against the front rails?  Like the wet zone areas for the yellow and red FPs?  I guess what I'm asking is, is there a blue wet zone?  We wouldn't mind getting wet.

I really don't want to splurge on preferred seating if I feel like we have a chance to get good viewing spots otherwise.   Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## HydroGuy

ksdisneyfan said:


> I'm considering getting picnic lunches for my family so we can easily get FPs to the WOC. My DH and I have 4 kids 10 and under, but plan on being in line early to get good spots.
> 
> Which FP color is more desirable (blue or yellow FP) in terms of chances for getting a good "against the railing" spot? From the maps I've looked at, it seems that the yellow area has more options for good viewing?
> 
> Is there any part of the blue area that is up against the front rails? Like the wet zone areas for the yellow and red FPs? I guess what I'm asking is, is there a blue wet zone? We wouldn't mind getting wet.
> 
> I really don't want to splurge on preferred seating if I feel like we have a chance to get good viewing spots otherwise.  Any opinions are appreciated.


Surprisingly there is little agreement on this. I personally have seen the show from each color section and the preferred viewing section. There is so much variability within each section it is hard to answer. I think one thing everyone would agree on is that each color section has good viewing spots, and those are more desirable than a poor viewing spot in a different color section.

1. One question you could ask that might have more consensus or possibly have more ability to answer consistently is:

"Comparing the best spots in each colored section, which color is best?"

2. Another question that might get a different answer is:

"Which color section offers more numerous good viewing spots?"

3. And finally another different but good question:

"Which section is easiest to get a good viewing spot?"

As if that is not enough, other wrinkles are:

Do you have kids?

How tall are you?

Are you willing to spend money on the dining package?

Do you care about getting wet?

Are you willing to arrive extra early?

To question #1 my opinion is the preferred viewing spot at the front rail is the best overall spot. It is considered a wet zone. The best non-paid spot is the red section front rail - definitely right in the wet zone. 

Note that the wet zone does not mean you _will_ get wet. It means you _may_. Both times for me in the wet zone I barely got wet.

To question #2 my opinion is the yellow section has the most numerous good viewing spots followed closely by blue.

To question #3 my opinion is that red section offers the easiest way to get a good viewing spot - for the simple reason that most people do not seem to know they should or can go down into the front dead center wet zone.

HTH


----------



## ksdisneyfan

The red wet zone does look like a great spot!  I guess the only way to get red FPs, though, is to wait until later in the morning to get FPs from the GRR machine.  Am I right?  Thanks for your insights HydroGuy!


----------



## chrissiecutie

HydroGuy said:


> The Disney calendar says WOC will play at 8:15PM March 1-3, and it appears twice nightly on the weekend (at the moment it appears they have typos on the schedule although they do say the shows start at 8 and 9:15). That is what the OP says:
> 
> *When I originally started looking at the Disney calendar, WOC wasn't listed at all.  I thought it strange that the end of Feb had plenty of shows/events listed but only hours/rehabs for the 1st week of March.  Thank goodness that has since changed.*
> 
> 
> Most people have had good reports of the WOC preferred viewing dining package food, including us. Ariel's Grotto had delicious food. With tri-tip steak, pasta, fish, chicken and lobster, if "no one in your family will eat anything listed", what _do _you eat?
> 
> By all means skip the preferred dining approach, but I think it is a serious mistake to do it because of perceived poor quality food.
> 
> *Hmm...don't think I mentioned anything about "poor quality food".  Just that its not something anyone in my family would eat.*
> 
> 
> You do not have to trust on having heard anything correctly as if it is all rumor. The OP clearly states:
> 
> So yes, as the second bullet states, you can get into DCA at 9:30AM and get FPs.
> 
> 
> This question is answered in the link given repeatedly in the OP by S. S. Columbia:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501719
> 
> *Just wanted to make sure that I read this correctly.  When reading through 7+ pages of WOC info (for those of us NOT in the know as you are) it can be a bit overwhelming.  And with all the extra info out on all the other boards/websites, it is indeed a "flood" of info and not all of it correct.  The last thing I would want to happen was to get to DCA at 9:15 to line up for a 9:30 "unofficial" opening, only to find out that I read the info wrong....I'm sure folks can understand that.  Didn't mean to upset anyone by asking again.
> *
> 
> Again, from the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is _not_ answered in the OP for the simple reason that it keeps changing. It depends on whether you are going to the first or second show and which color FP you have. The first shows _tends_ to line up near the red tower at the far right of the photo linked in the OP:
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/101293-2/ParadisePark_By_Daniel_K_Lew.jpg
> 
> and also has a line at the far left for the red section - which may change because of the construction walls.
> 
> The second show tends to line up at any number of places, which also will change virtually daily because of all the construction walls.
> 
> The best bet is to ask once you are actually there so you can correct information on your specific day.  *Thank you for the most helpful info!  I will definately ask, since we will probably do the 2nd show if we can.*
> 
> 
> The S. S. Columbia link tells you this. With numbers, colors and maps:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2501719
> 
> If you can't picture it with this then I do not know what else to do. You may need to just print it out and when you get there do what I did...walk down there during the day when it is empty and scout it out.
> 
> *That's a great idea!  Maybe by simply having the map in my hot little hands, I will be able to picture it more clearly.* * I think what has thrown me a bit is that I orginally saw a map with a different viewing area that didn't require a FP.  Then I've read other folks reports on where they thought the best viewing areas were and it seems that each person had a different account.*
> *I think what I may do is after getting my FP, walk around the viewing area to scout the best spots.  Did I read correctly, that if you wait until a certain time of day, you can get a different color FP??  Or is it just luck of the draw?*
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you are really nervous, think about going to WOC on a previous night without a ticket and asking all these questions of the CMs there and watching what happens. That will be by far the best answer to your question outside of the maps and information provided in the OP.
> 
> World of Color is a new show with a limited viewing area and sustained high demand. I am not saying it is easy (not much at DLR is) but pretty much between the OP, the links in the OP to the Disney website information and the link in the OP to S. S. Columbia's viewing chart thread, you really have everything you need.
> 
> - When to get your FP
> - How to get your FP
> - When to return
> - Where to stand to view the show
> 
> People have done a lot of work to compile this information to make it as simple as possible. I hope it works out for you.


 *I hope so too!*


----------



## chrissiecutie

ksdisneyfan said:


> The red wet zone does look like a great spot!  I guess the only way to get red FPs, though, is to wait until later in the morning to get FPs from the GRR machine.  Am I right?  Thanks for your insights HydroGuy!




Yes, yes...I want to know the answer to this too!

Would this mean that by waiting until certain times of the day....you can control the color FP you get??


----------



## Albort

chrissiecutie said:


> Yes, yes...I want to know the answer to this too!
> 
> Would this mean that by waiting until certain times of the day....you can control the color FP you get??



wet zone is a little to close for my taste imo...
I think it really goes by preference.  Ive seen it from the blue perferred dining section.  

I personally would like to see it again from the bridge going up towards Ariels Grotto.  I think that area is the best seats...


----------



## HydroGuy

ksdisneyfan said:


> The red wet zone does look like a great spot! I guess the only way to get red FPs, though, is to wait until later in the morning to get FPs from the GRR machine. Am I right? Thanks for your insights HydroGuy!


That is what I did. The first time I came by the FP machines they were giving out blue. I came back later and it was yellow. Then I came back one more time and it was red. So I got one. Unless you are happy with blue FPs given out first, the only way for this stratgy I used to be practical is to plan to spend the morning in DCA somewhere near the FP machines on that side of the park.


----------



## chrissiecutie

HydroGuy said:


> That is what I did. The first time I came by the FP machines they were giving out blue. I came back later and it was yellow. Then I came back one more time and it was red. So I got one. Unless you are happy with blue FPs given out first, the only way for this stratgy I used to be practical is to plan to spend the morning in DCA somewhere near the FP machines on that side of the park.



Hydroguy...do you happen to remember about what time you were able to get the red FP?

I was planning on heading straight to DCA and the WOC FP lines, but now maybe I'm thinking I should wait?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

im small an my son is small for his age we are doing the picnic is there a better time to line up if we got there early enough should we try to get to the closest front that we can get to? it will be winter time an tho I think we may get cold we dont care bout splash zone. we will get a little wet if its better seats.


----------



## skiingfast

JadeDarkstar said:


> im small an my son is small for his age we are doing the picnic is there a better time to line up if we got there early enough should we try to get to the closest front that we can get to? it will be winter time an tho I think we may get cold we dont care bout splash zone. we will get a little wet if its better seats.



The key in any color is not getting there first.  It's is viewing from the rail in the front of each tier.  The way you or you DS is not blocked by taller people.

The worst area is RED, because a lot of that area has diffuculty seeing the forward screens.  Yellow, preferred and blue all have good views if you can see over the people in front of you.


----------



## chrissiecutie

skiingfast said:


> The key in any color is not getting there first.  It's is viewing from the rail in the front of each tier.  The way you or you DS is not blocked by taller people.
> 
> The worst area is RED, because a lot of that area has diffuculty seeing the forward screens.  Yellow, preferred and blue all have good views if you can see over the people in front of you.



Ok....just when I think I've figured out the best colored section, I hear something like this!

Seems to me that each color has it's good viewing spots and it's bad.  So no matter what color you get, you should be able to find a good spot in it, right?  There's not a color out there that the ENTIRE section is bad, correct??


----------



## isk8

Hi! We are doing the Ariel's Grotto dinner next Thursday (1/27), so we'll have the Preferred Dining seating for the 8:15 show (the only one that day). My plan is to stand in the area marked "BEST" on Disneyland_1951's map (right in front of VIP). I will have my 5 year old son with me. If we are in the front of the BEST section, will he be able to see? He's an average size for a 5 year old...about 45 or 46 inches tall.


----------



## skiingfast

isk8 said:


> Hi! We are doing the Ariel's Grotto dinner next Thursday (1/27), so we'll have the Preferred Dining seating for the 8:15 show (the only one that day). My plan is to stand in the area marked "BEST" on Disneyland_1951's map (right in front of VIP). I will have my 5 year old son with me. If we are in the front of the BEST section, will he be able to see? He's an average size for a 5 year old...about 45 or 46 inches tall.



The problem with the BEST spot is it may not exist.  On this thread Disneyland 1951 who made the map reported the Blue HA area moved into it.

"NOTE: They have made some recent changes: The section labeled "BEST" on my original map is now a handicapped section. This reduces the Preferred Dining a lot, and makes it much less worth the extra money, unless you are one of the very first to line up and rush to the front."

For you son's case it's going depend on if he is behind people or not.  Rails privide a front of tier view.  In the PD section the top of the stairs should work too, this is next to the BEST area.


----------



## HydroGuy

chrissiecutie said:


> Ok....just when I think I've figured out the best colored section, I hear something like this!
> 
> Seems to me that each color has it's good viewing spots and it's bad. So no matter what color you get, you should be able to find a good spot in it, right? There's not a color out there that the ENTIRE section is bad, correct??


Read my post #126 from today...





HydroGuy said:


> Surprisingly there is little agreement on this. I personally have seen the show from each color section and the preferred viewing section. There is so much variability within each section it is hard to answer. I think one thing everyone would agree on is that each color section has good viewing spots, and those are more desirable than a poor viewing spot in a different color section.
> 
> 1. One question you could ask that might have more consensus or possibly have more ability to answer consistently is:
> 
> "Comparing the best spots in each colored section, which color is best?"
> 
> 2. Another question that might get a different answer is:
> 
> "Which color section offers more numerous good viewing spots?"
> 
> 3. And finally another different but good question:
> 
> "Which section is easiest to get a good viewing spot?"
> 
> As if that is not enough, other wrinkles are:
> 
> Do you have kids?
> 
> How tall are you?
> 
> Are you willing to spend money on the dining package?
> 
> Do you care about getting wet?
> 
> Are you willing to arrive extra early?
> 
> To question #1 my opinion is the preferred viewing spot at the front rail is the best overall spot. It is considered a wet zone. The best non-paid spot is the red section front rail - definitely right in the wet zone.
> 
> Note that the wet zone does not mean you _will_ get wet. It means you _may_. Both times for me in the wet zone I barely got wet.
> 
> To question #2 my opinion is the yellow section has the most numerous good viewing spots followed closely by blue.
> 
> To question #3 my opinion is that red section offers the easiest way to get a good viewing spot - for the simple reason that most people do not seem to know they should or can go down into the front dead center wet zone.
> 
> HTH


----------



## HydroGuy

chrissiecutie said:


> Hydroguy...do you happen to remember about what time you were able to get the red FP?
> 
> I was planning on heading straight to DCA and the WOC FP lines, but now maybe I'm thinking I should wait?


It does not really matter because it can change day to day. In my case it was a Sunday in September right after Halloweentime started. I got my red FP at about 10:45AM for the first show and the wait was less than one minute to get the FP.


----------



## lukeca

We are going to Disneyland resort early February, I was just wondering do they still allow guests staying at a DLR hotel to get in early for a WOC fastpass?  I can't find anything on the website mentioning that perk


----------



## blackjackdelta

lukeca said:


> We are going to Disneyland resort early February, I was just wondering do they still allow guests staying at a DLR hotel to get in early for a WOC fastpass? I can't find anything on the website mentioning that perk


 
Welcome to the boards and they still do allow going to the GRR FP machines and getting you fastpass.

Jack


----------



## HydroGuy

lukeca said:


> We are going to Disneyland resort early February, I was just wondering do they still allow guests staying at a DLR hotel to get in early for a WOC fastpass? I can't find anything on the website mentioning that perk


And FWIW everything in the OP is current to the best of my knowledge, including the perk you mention.


----------



## lukeca

Awesome, thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Dreaming of Main St

We just returned from Disneyland and this thread was so helpful in planning for WOC, I wanted to share our experience...

We arrived to check in at the Grand Californian at around 2:30 in the afternoon on Wed. 1/19.  We checked in, picked up our park passes and headed straight into CA to see if there were any fastpasses left.  There were!  We picked up 4 red section fastpasses.  There was only one show on this night and it was at 8:15 pm.  We headed over to the viewing area at 6:15.  We found the red fastpass entrance and we were the first group there so I started chatting with some of the CMs and sent the rest of the family to go on a few rides.  During the next 45 minutes, many of the CMs gave me different info so it did get a bit confusing about where you could wait and what time they'd open the area.  A couple of CMs told me they wouldn't even be opening the area until after 7:30 (glad I didn't listen to them and leave).  There was no line because of the construction walls.  By about 6:40 a larger group of people had congregated in the area and we were told we had to go to the area near the Zephyr and they would open the viewing area at 7 pm.  So, it turned out that there wasn't much of a benefit to getting there before 7:00 on this night.  At 7:00 everyone rushed at the same time to get in line to get into the viewing area.  We ended up being about the 5th family in line and got a good spot right on the rail in the red "wet" section.  We had picked up some sandwiches for dinner and ate them and played cards to help pass the time while waiting.  Most of the good rail spots were taken up within about 15 minutes and the area behind us had filled in by about 7:30-7:45. 

The show was great.  We all loved it and agreed that we were glad we waited to get a good rail spot.  Even though we brought our rain coats, we didn't really need them.  We got a light spray of water, but didn't leave feeling like we had gotten really wet.  Thank you so much to everyone on this board for all of the great advice!


----------



## HydroGuy

Dreaming of Main St said:


> We just returned from Disneyland and this thread was so helpful in planning for WOC, I wanted to share our experience...
> 
> We arrived to check in at the Grand Californian at around 2:30 in the afternoon on Wed. 1/19. We checked in, picked up our park passes and headed straight into CA to see if there were any fastpasses left. There were! We picked up 4 red section fastpasses. There was only one show on this night and it was at 8:15 pm. We headed over to the viewing area at 6:15. We found the red fastpass entrance and we were the first group there so I started chatting with some of the CMs and sent the rest of the family to go on a few rides. During the next 45 minutes, many of the CMs gave me different info so it did get a bit confusing about where you could wait and what time they'd open the area. A couple of CMs told me they wouldn't even be opening the area until after 7:30 (glad I didn't listen to them and leave). There was no line because of the construction walls. By about 6:40 a larger group of people had congregated in the area and we were told we had to go to the area near the Zephyr and they would open the viewing area at 7 pm. So, it turned out that there wasn't much of a benefit to getting there before 7:00 on this night. At 7:00 everyone rushed at the same time to get in line to get into the viewing area. We ended up being about the 5th family in line and got a good spot right on the rail in the red "wet" section. We had picked up some sandwiches for dinner and ate them and played cards to help pass the time while waiting. Most of the good rail spots were taken up within about 15 minutes and the area behind us had filled in by about 7:30-7:45.
> 
> The show was great. We all loved it and agreed that we were glad we waited to get a good rail spot. Even though we brought our rain coats, we didn't really need them. We got a light spray of water, but didn't leave feeling like we had gotten really wet. Thank you so much to everyone on this board for all of the great advice!


Thanks!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

My family loves Fantasmic esp my DS6,  They do use "movies" projected on water although this is not really a favorite part of the show for my family. My son loves a "new" story about Mickey and really his favorite is the Columbia coming around the corner with Peter Pan & Capt Hook battling in the rigging and Murphy the dragon.


The reason for my post is this...for those that do love WOC so much I need to be convinced that this is worth the time it involves. I mean even if you pay for a WOC meal you are still standing in line after line after line and are not guaranteed a good spot. Also we watched part of a mad dash for prime spots on a friends video and I cannot imagine being in that stampede with a 6 year old. It makes regular rope drop look like a stroll in the park.

I am one of the DISneytragic I love all things Disney and DL has been a home away from home my whole life. I love watching clips of Disney movies but I can do this on the internet or watch whatever parts I want on our extensive collection of Disney on VHS & DVD.

So a bunch of lights and water a little fire and not even a storyline just a series of scenes like movie trailers and the amount of time it would take away from other things we can do while at DLR just doesn't seem worth it. Our last trip was Christmas and we didn't want to brave the crowds for this but we are considering it for our Oct 2011 trip if the arrangements for getting a spot or the crowds for it change before then. So DIS WOC fans convince me. If you love this show why it is so special? 
__________________


----------



## HydroGuy

TheColtonsMom said:


> My family loves Fantasmic esp my DS6, They do use "movies" projected on water although this is not really a favorite part of the show for my family. My son loves a "new" story about Mickey and really his favorite is the Columbia coming around the corner with Peter Pan & Capt Hook battling in the rigging and Murphy the dragon.
> 
> 
> The reason for my post is this...for those that do love WOC so much I need to be convinced that this is worth the time it involves. I mean even if you pay for a WOC meal you are still standing in line after line after line and are not guaranteed a good spot. Also we watched part of a mad dash for prime spots on a friends video and I cannot imagine being in that stampede with a 6 year old. It makes regular rope drop look like a stroll in the park.
> 
> I am one of the DISneytragic I love all things Disney and DL has been a home away from home my whole life. I love watching clips of Disney movies but I can do this on the internet or watch whatever parts I want on our extensive collection of Disney on VHS & DVD.
> 
> So a bunch of lights and water a little fire and not even a storyline just a series of scenes like movie trailers and the amount of time it would take away from other things we can do while at DLR just doesn't seem worth it. Our last trip was Christmas and we didn't want to brave the crowds for this but we are considering it for our Oct 2011 trip if the arrangements for getting a spot or the crowds for it change before then. So DIS WOC fans convince me. If you love this show why it is so special?
> __________________


As you know, WOC has gotten mixed reviews. My personal opinion is that a significant part of the negatives are a result of the imperfect viewing area and time one needs to dedicate to getting a good spot.

If you cannot dedicate the time you might be better off waiting until a future date.

As for the comment about lights and water and fire and limited storyline, one could say sort of the same thing about one of my favorite DCA attractions - Soarin Over California. After all, it is just a highlight real of various California locations. Heck, you can drive to most all of them. And Imax? Ho hum, old news. I live near one. So what's the big deal?

For Soarin the big deal is an immersive experience unlike anything I have experienced elsewhere, and something that catches my heart as a native Californian. It is how the elements are brought together.

For WOC it is the same. The lights and water are woven together in such a magical way that the experience was overwhelming for us.

Further, it did not require a huge stampede when we did the preferred dining. We just showed up at 6:55PM (for a 9PM WOC). We were second in line and walked straight down to the rail. Not hard at all.

Getting in the FP crowd can be a little more daunting. IMO totally worth it if you are willing to work at getting a good spot. Unlike anything you have ever seen.


----------



## babyruth

Does it matter what time you pick up your picnic? ie if we pick up the picnic at lunchtime would we get a better FP than if we pick it up at dinner? or is it determined by when you ordered the picnic, not when you pick up?


----------



## HydroGuy

babyruth said:


> Does it matter what time you pick up your picnic? ie if we pick up the picnic at lunchtime would we get a better FP than if we pick it up at dinner? or is it determined by when you ordered the picnic, not when you pick up?


The answer is "no". Almost. I did the picnic once and do not know if my experience was the standard procedure or not. I think it is.

They start off the picnics at whatever time - 11:30AM? - and give out blue WOC FPs. After these are gone they give out yellow. So depending on when you pick up the picnic it could influence what color you get. Other than that it does not matter.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

babyruth said:


> Does it matter what time you pick up your picnic? ie if we pick up the picnic at lunchtime would we get a better FP than if we pick it up at dinner? or is it determined by when you ordered the picnic, not when you pick up?




1.  Picnic Fastpass ($16) / WCT Lunch Fastpass ($30) / Fastpass from GRR Fastpass Machine (FREE). are all exactly the same in function.

2. They are distributed in this order BLUE - YELLOW for Picinc/ Lunch Fastpass.  If you show up early you can request Blue or Yellow. When Blue Fastpasses are gone you will get Yellow.

3.  It is determined when you get your fastpass.


----------



## Fantasmic303

A friend is going to DL and WOC next week (March 12th) and we're trying to help her plan her strategy. There are two shows that night - 8:00 and 9:15. She is considering doing any of the dining options, but can someone help us determine the timing for any of them? How early would she need to get there if she was doing a picnic? How much earlier for one of the dining packages? 

I've read so much about it on the DIS and elsewhere, but I'm still confused. It seemed like people were suggesting an hour and a half to two hours prior to  show time, but how does that work if it's the second show and within 45 minutes of the first show ending? 

Heeeeeeeeeeeeelp...lol


----------



## HydroGuy

Fantasmic303 said:


> A friend is going to DL and WOC next week (March 12th) and we're trying to help her plan her strategy. There are two shows that night - 8:00 and 9:15. She is considering doing any of the dining options, but can someone help us determine the timing for any of them? How early would she need to get there if she was doing a picnic? How much earlier for one of the dining packages?
> 
> I've read so much about it on the DIS and elsewhere, but I'm still confused. It seemed like people were suggesting an hour and a half to two hours prior to show time, but how does that work if it's the second show and within 45 minutes of the first show ending?
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeelp...lol


One of the reasons people suggest different things is that WOC is a moving target for planning. 

First questions that need answering:


How important is it to have a good view of WOC?
How much time is someone willing to wait?
How much money are they willing to spend?
How tall is the shortest person in your group?
With those answered you can move on to wait times for the show.

It is my personal opinion that WOC is worth a long wait to get a good viewing spot. Other people do not agree and thus would suggest something different.

If you want a _slam dunk, for sure good spot_, here is what you need to do:

1. Find out the good spots to view from each section (see the OP)

2. Decide whether you want to get preferred viewing thru dining and pay the money for that.

3. Get to the WOC queueing area 90 minutes before the show.

4. Be assertive (some would say aggressive ) in moving your group from the queue to the viewing area and to a good viewing spot.

5. Once at the viewing spot enlist your entire group to hold that spot. Otherwise people kind of creep into your spot and if you let them creep in front of you then you could lose your good view.


OK, let's say you would _like_ to get a good view but _you are OK if you don't_. 

Then do everything itemized above except show up 60 minutes early.

Finally, let's say you want to try for a good spot but only have 30 minutes to wait in line and are willing to chance a poor spot. 

In this case do not do the preferred dining. That is only worth it if you queue at least 60 minutes early (I would say 90). If you get a blue WOC FP go to the fire hydrant spot (see the OP for info on this). If you get a red FP try for a wet zone spot down front (see the OP). If you get a yellow FP I am not sure you can get a decent spot by queueing 30 minutes early. So I would say don't try it but someone else may have a different experience here.

HTH


----------



## cloudconnected1039

I definitely second on the "be aggressive" notion. There have been far too many times where I have a perfect spot on the railing going into the transfer of line to section, but once the show time rolls around, kids around my height or a little shorter (we're talking like 1" - 2", as I'm only 5'1" ) and then my view is obstructed for the show. And I wasn't even asked if they could stand in front of me, they just pushed through and took the spot like many self-entitled people would do  If the kids were younger and smaller and really needed to be in front, I'm more than willing to have them stand in front of me. I know of prefer that oddly enough, as I love watching their faces light up with delight during the show  Well, the moral of the story is stand your ground!! I'm too timid to do that in a public setting like that, and it's left me bummed for the rest of the night. But that's enough negativity for this morning!! You're going to have an amazing time 

Overall, it's an amazing show and you're going to love it no matter where you stand


----------



## Fantasmic303

Thanks for the feedback - so excited to see WOC!

Your suggestions will help a lot, I'm sure. In terms of queuing an hour beforehand though, is there a separate holding area on nights when the two shows are pretty close together? (I'm thinking like the queue area for Fantasmic! at WDW vs. Fantasmic! at DL, where it's just open space.)

I've gotta get those maps of viewing areas printed out!


----------



## skiingfast

Fantasmic303 said:


> Thanks for the feedback - so excited to see WOC!
> 
> Your suggestions will help a lot, I'm sure. In terms of queuing an hour beforehand though, is there a separate holding area on nights when the two shows are pretty close together? (I'm thinking like the queue area for Fantasmic! at WDW vs. Fantasmic! at DL, where it's just open space.)
> 
> I've gotta get those maps of viewing areas printed out!



No unfortunately not.  In DHS the F! ampitheater is set away from everything opening up some space.  In DCA paradise park is right off the parade route, so they just seperate each viewing group into a holding area on the pathway.  Then when the first show is done  DCA has to empty the crowd back onto the parade route where the next shows viewers are waiting in their holding areas.

Because both shows use roughly the same holding areas the second show has a shorter wait just like with DHS's F!.


When you get the showpasses if it is the first show it will show a return time window of 45 minutes, a little after the window opens people are allowed into Paradise Park to claim spots.  For the second show the return window is only 30 minutes long and people are allowed into the viewing area right away.  So the key is really being in the holding areas right before the return time begins and make your way to the front to get into the park right away.  Then when you get into the park know where good spots are and make your way behind a rail.


----------



## ArchOwl

For those interested, this is the view from the Cove Bar where I watched World of Color on Sunday, February 27th.  I do not recommend this location for your first experience, but it was a nice way for hubby and I to see it again without standing in line.  The Cove Bar does charge a $10 cover per person if you stay to watch the show, but that wasn't a big deal to us since we wanted to finish our drinks anyway.  

Last call for drinks was at 7:45pm if I remember correctly.  The show began at 8:15pm.


----------



## Corbisblue

We just saw WoC for the first time on March 3rd and we did the Picnic Option. We got tickets for the Blue section and we showed up about an hour before the show and were able to get good spots against the rail (not on the bridge). We couldn't see the far end of the show but that didn't really take anything away from our experience. 

I thought the picnic option was good in our situation since we didn't arrive to the park until later in the day and that was the only day we could have seen the show. $16 for a meal and not having to stand in line for FP was well worth it. The food was decent, nothing great. 

Just wanted to add my two cents


----------



## Hummingbird15

Thank you for all of the great reports. We'll be there at the end of April. I assume that the later show will be less crowded? We are staying at the DLH and can take advantage of the early gate through the GC. But I'm reading that when you go early you'll get tickets to the early show. I'm not quite sure what our strategy should be if we want the later show.
We're also up for eating dinner at Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria. Does anyone have an opinion on which restaurant they prefer? We ate lunch with characters at Ariel's a few years ago. We are just adults on this trip. Thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

Hummingbird15 said:


> Thank you for all of the great reports. We'll be there at the end of April. I assume that the later show will be less crowded? We are staying at the DLH and can take advantage of the early gate through the GC. But I'm reading that when you go early you'll get tickets to the early show. I'm not quite sure what our strategy should be if we want the later show.
> We're also up for eating dinner at Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria. Does anyone have an opinion on which restaurant they prefer? We ate lunch with characters at Ariel's a few years ago. We are just adults on this trip. Thanks.


Pretty much all the WOC shows are packed so no real advantage to second show.

You are right if you want second show FPs then the early use of GCH entrance has no value.

We have only done AG and WCT once each. Our preference is AG but they are both pretty good. For WOC dining most folks seem to prefer AG.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

Do they allow people to sit while waiting?  DD and I would be perfectly fine standing, but DH and DS would be complainers.  If no sitting is allowed, we'll just have to leave them at the hotel.


----------



## HydroGuy

DeluxePrincess said:


> Do they allow people to sit while waiting? DD and I would be perfectly fine standing, but DH and DS would be complainers. If no sitting is allowed, we'll just have to leave them at the hotel.


Yes. You only have to stand during the show.


----------



## sonnyjane

DeluxePrincess said:


> Do they allow people to sit while waiting?  DD and I would be perfectly fine standing, but DH and DS would be complainers.  If no sitting is allowed, we'll just have to leave them at the hotel.





HydroGuy said:


> Yes. You only have to stand during the show.



Although please do be careful.  When everyone is rushing in to grab a good spot, it might be dangerous for you to be sitting on the ground in the dark!  In my experience from the five or six times I've seen the show, most people are standing.


----------



## HydroGuy

sonnyjane said:


> Although please do be careful. When everyone is rushing in to grab a good spot, it might be dangerous for you to be sitting on the ground in the dark! In my experience from the five or six times I've seen the show, most people are standing.


Of course you do not sit when everyone is rushing in. After the crowd around you has settled then sitting down works.


----------



## Love Tink

Seriously, some local UC campus should offer a masters degree in planning for this show!

The more I read, the less I know.


----------



## HydroGuy

Love Tink said:


> Seriously, some local UC campus should offer a masters degree in planning for this show!
> 
> The more I read, the less I know.


I guess as the OP I qualify since I do in fact have a Masters Degree from UCSB. Maybe they did teach me something after all!


----------



## sonnyjane

Love Tink said:


> Seriously, some local UC campus should offer a masters degree in planning for this show!
> 
> The more I read, the less I know.





HydroGuy said:


> I guess as the OP I qualify since I do in fact have a Masters Degree from UCSB. Maybe they did teach me something after all!



And upon graduating you get one free FastPass for the blue section


----------



## HydroGuy

sonnyjane said:


> And upon graduating you get one free FastPass for the blue section


Part of me wonders if I missed my calling and should have gone to work for Disney as an imagineer.


----------



## sonnyjane

sonnyjane said:


> And upon graduating you get one free FastPass for the blue section





HydroGuy said:


> Part of me wonders if I missed my calling and should have gone to work for Disney as an imagineer.



I can see the details now...

"Please note that FP's for the blue section will only be given to those earning a master's degree.  Those earning a bachelor's degree will receive a FP for the yellow section, and those earning an associate's degree will receive a FP for the red section.  Those wishing to earn a doctorate will have access to the preferred viewing area upon publication of their thesis."


----------



## babyruth

Anyone want to weigh in on if you think/know the crowds for WOC are worse/better on a Sunday night vs a Wednesday night? My family actually does want to do the picnic and see WOC and these are our two options for fitting it in. We'd do the first show at 9:15.


----------



## skiingfast

babyruth said:


> Anyone want to weigh in on if you think/know the crowds for WOC are worse/better on a Sunday night vs a Wednesday night? My family actually does want to do the picnic and see WOC and these are our two options for fitting it in. We'd do the first show at 9:15.



It may not make a difference even though that parks are always busier on weekends.

WoC was "selling out" (tickets are free not sold) every night wether it had 1, 2, or 3 shows for a long time.  But during November it stopped filling the latest shows.  During the holidays it mostly sold out even though the bumped back up to three shows a night. In the 2011 offseason it again wasn't always selling out.  Now that we are into Spring break not too sure, but they are running it twice nightly instead of once and twice on weekends.

Point is the crowds determine how many shows a night there will be, they have even added shows unannounced base on the days attendance.  Wether they fill paradise park to capacity is largely dependent on the season, not the day of week.  And more so on weather which can empty DLR quite signifigantly.


----------



## ktlm

I tried to scan through this whole thread, but if the answer to my question is there I missed it. 
For the WOC dining package, it is a pay in advance when make your reservation?  If so, is it no refund for any cancellation or is there a cancellation policy?  If you don't pay until the restaurant, do they have a cancellation policy and what is it?  Thanks!


----------



## JimmyJam838

You pay at the restaurants after you finish your meal.  If you order the picnic meal, you pay in adavance.  I'm not sure of the cancellation policy though.


----------



## kikiq

We're AP holders and were able to first see WOC during one of the CM family previews on the bridge which was to us the perfect full viewing area.  Since then, we have usually watched from behind on Paradise pier near the the Wheel of Death or several times in the top blue section when security has "shooed" us in after they take down the ropes (last show).  

Saturday, we decided we would forgo our usual Saturday night at Carnation Garden swing band to avoid the pirate event crowds and try for WOC FP.  We were able to get red FP for the 9:15 show at 5 pm with a return time at the Challenge trail at 8:15.  When the first show started, we went to the Challenge trail and they had just started letting people line up.  We waited until 8:45, when they started moving us out of that area and into the red area.  I knew we need to move left and along the rail but not in the wet zone since my DH doesn't do wet well.  BUT had I been alone or with my DDs, there was room along the rail in the wet zone.  We manage to get a spot behind a family on the rail on the first tier after the wet zone.  We were right along the rope next to the yellow zone.  I think we had a better vantage point than the people next to us in the yellow because they were on the platform/steps, so they were already 3/4 deep next to us.  Last night, the wet zone got wet, and we were in the "heavy mist" area   The little girl behind me in her Dad's arms kept saying "It's raining".  She also knew all the movies and songs, I'm thinking she was around 3 or 4 years old.

As Hydroguy says, it is a totally different show depending on where you are. 
We totally enjoyed our spot in the red zone.  Still trying to figure out how they do some of the laser/water special effects.  I don't think the wait for the second show is as long as the first show.  The show times are currently 8 and 9:15 with DCA closing at 10.  Personally, I wouldn't mind doing the red zone again and heading to the wet zone.  It would be a truly "immersive" experience.


----------



## HydroGuy

JimmyJam838 said:


> You pay at the restaurants after you finish your meal. If you order the picnic meal, you pay in adavance. I'm not sure of the cancellation policy though.


JJ is right. Picnics you pay in advance. But the preferred viewing at AG or WOC is pay at the dinner. Which means if you do not show up you are not charged - just like any other dining reservation at the parks.


----------



## ktlm

Thanks so much!  We're used to WDW where there are a couple of places (mostly Princess meals and the Fantasmic dining package) that have penalties if you do not cancel at least 48 hours in advance.


----------



## Snurk71

Im not going back through to read if this has already been reported.  Ill share our experience from last Wednesday in case it hasnt.

Reading the super thread I thought as a GC guest that wed be able to get into DCA at 9:00 for our WOC FPs and then in line for Soarin at 9:30.  We went over to the GC entrance area right about 9:00 and the line of people was past WWS and no one was going into the park (no one was even in the little passage way to the security station).  Instead, a CM had a stack of FPs and was handing them out to those in line.  And wouldnt you know it  she ran out with the party right before us.  So we had to wait to get into the park at 9:30 to get our WOC FPs (closer to 9:45 by the time we got through bag check)  same time as those coming from the front of DCA.  Then we got in line for Soarin afterwards  quite a bit back in line for the supposed on-site advantage.  So unless you were in the front part of the line last Wednesday, being a GC guest had no advantage over going through the front of the park.

Some of the guests got out of line after they got their FPs handed to them  I assume they were planning on going into the park just for the WOC FP and then back to the room, DL, wherever.

Not sure if this is the standard now or an oddity.  But I wanted to share.

Oh - my quick review is that the show is probably twice as long as it should be.  There's only so much to do with the water and color.  And the story with the movie clips seemed like a poor man's attempt at F!.


----------



## HydroGuy

Snurk71 said:


> Im not going back through to read if this has already been reported. Ill share our experience from last Wednesday in case it hasnt.
> 
> Reading the super thread I thought as a GC guest that wed be able to get into DCA at 9:00 for our WOC FPs and then in line for Soarin at 9:30. We went over to the GC entrance area right about 9:00 and the line of people was past WWS and no one was going into the park (no one was even in the little passage way to the security station). Instead, a CM had a stack of FPs and was handing them out to those in line. And wouldnt you know it  she ran out with the party right before us. So we had to wait to get into the park at 9:30 to get our WOC FPs (closer to 9:45 by the time we got through bag check)  same time as those coming from the front of DCA. Then we got in line for Soarin afterwards  quite a bit back in line for the supposed on-site advantage. So unless you were in the front part of the line last Wednesday, being a GC guest had no advantage over going through the front of the park.
> 
> Some of the guests got out of line after they got their FPs handed to them  I assume they were planning on going into the park just for the WOC FP and then back to the room, DL, wherever.
> 
> Not sure if this is the standard now or an oddity. But I wanted to share.
> 
> Oh - my quick review is that the show is probably twice as long as it should be. There's only so much to do with the water and color. And the story with the movie clips seemed like a poor man's attempt at F!.


Thanks for the report back. We try hard to capture what Disney is doing and then they go and change it! There have been recent reports of Disney not opening the GCH entrance at 9AM but I have never heard of them handing out FPs. I am going to include this in the OP so others can be aware.

Sorry WOC was not your style. I hope your trip was otherwise magical.


----------



## northshoremama

another question regarding dining.  why does the DL website have 2 different terms: "reserved" and "preferred"?  what the difference?

"A full-service prix fixe dinner at Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria includes tickets to a PREFERRED Viewing section at Paradise Park. A World of Color lunch is also available at Wine Country Trattoria and includes tickets for RESERVED Viewing.

When you pre-order picnics online for either the first or second showing of World of Color, you will receive a ticket that secures your spot in the World of Color RESERVED Viewing section located in Paradise Park."

i see the "preferred dining" section on the map, but where is the "reserved viewing section"???  i'm confused.


----------



## HydroGuy

northshoremama said:


> another question regarding dining. why does the DL website have 2 different terms: "reserved" and "preferred"? what the difference?
> 
> "A full-service prix fixe dinner at Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria includes tickets to a PREFERRED Viewing section at Paradise Park. A World of Color lunch is also available at Wine Country Trattoria and includes tickets for RESERVED Viewing.
> 
> When you pre-order picnics online for either the first or second showing of World of Color, you will receive a ticket that secures your spot in the World of Color RESERVED Viewing section located in Paradise Park."
> 
> i see the "preferred dining" section on the map, but where is the "reserved viewing section"??? i'm confused.


_Everything_ is reserved. You cannot see WOC without a reservation. Read the OP again. Some of the reserved area is "preferred". The picnic "reservation" is the same thing that comes out of the FP machines for free.


----------



## LoveMyBeautifulGift

We were there 3/7-3/13 and saw the same WoC FP distribution on the two days we were entering that early...they were handing them out to guests at 9:00 and when they ran out, were telling guests they could get them at GRR after we were let in...we were let in the park at 9:30 each day, which still had hotel guests at FP distribution before non-hotel guests...also, the lady in charge seemed to be working hard to maintain a distinction between early entry for hotel guests and early FP distribution...she kept telling the FP CMs to stay back from the line and kept checking the line for people looking for FPs and directing them to the CMs...the line practically disappeared on the first day, but on Friday the line stayed pretty long...



Snurk71 said:


> Im not going back through to read if this has already been reported.  Ill share our experience from last Wednesday in case it hasnt.
> 
> Reading the super thread I thought as a GC guest that wed be able to get into DCA at 9:00 for our WOC FPs and then in line for Soarin at 9:30.  We went over to the GC entrance area right about 9:00 and the line of people was past WWS and no one was going into the park (no one was even in the little passage way to the security station).  Instead, a CM had a stack of FPs and was handing them out to those in line.  And wouldnt you know it  she ran out with the party right before us.  So we had to wait to get into the park at 9:30 to get our WOC FPs (closer to 9:45 by the time we got through bag check)  same time as those coming from the front of DCA.  Then we got in line for Soarin afterwards  quite a bit back in line for the supposed on-site advantage.  So unless you were in the front part of the line last Wednesday, being a GC guest had no advantage over going through the front of the park.
> 
> Some of the guests got out of line after they got their FPs handed to them  I assume they were planning on going into the park just for the WOC FP and then back to the room, DL, wherever.
> 
> Not sure if this is the standard now or an oddity.  But I wanted to share.
> 
> Oh - my quick review is that the show is probably twice as long as it should be.  There's only so much to do with the water and color.  And the story with the movie clips seemed like a poor man's attempt at F!.


----------



## northshoremama

HydroGuy said:


> _Everything_ is reserved. You cannot see WOC without a reservation. Read the OP again. Some of the reserved area is "preferred". The picnic "reservation" is the same thing that comes out of the FP machines for free.




thanks, hydroguy!  so preferred dining section are for those who do dinner at ariel's grotto or wine trattoria. picnic boxes or lunch at wine trattoria is reserved seating, likely getting a blue or yellow section depending on how early you bought the picnic lunches online.


----------



## HydroGuy

northshoremama said:


> thanks, hydroguy! so preferred dining section are for those who do dinner at ariel's grotto or wine trattoria. picnic boxes or lunch at wine trattoria is reserved seating, likely getting a blue or yellow section depending on how early you bought the picnic lunches online.


No, there is no "seating" of any kind. It is all standing. Otherwise yes to everything!


----------



## northshoremama

HydroGuy said:


> No, there is no "seating" of any kind. It is all standing. Otherwise yes to everything!



got it!  thanks again!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

We are planning on getting the picnics...two questions:

1. Can adults get the kid meal?  DH is not too kean on the adult meals.
2. Saw at the begining of the picnics that every meal got a reusable tote, but saw on the DL website that you have to purchase 4 meals to get one.  Have they changed this?

Thanks!!


----------



## skiingfast

MUDisneyCouple said:


> We are planning on getting the picnics...two questions:
> 
> 1. Can adults get the kid meal?  DH is not too kean on the adult meals.
> 2. Saw at the begining of the picnics that every meal got a reusable tote, but saw on the DL website that you have to purchase 4 meals to get one.  Have they changed this?
> 
> Thanks!!



1. Yes, they are all the same price and the show FPs are the same despite what is ordered.
2.  Hard to say.  It doesn't seem like Disney has changed this all of a sudden but that experiences vary.


----------



## sitkamom

How big is the preferred section for the woc dining packages?  I know many people suggested having early reservations so you can line up early--even with the preferred section--is there much room at the rail (will have a child with me and would like a decent view for her)?  I want a decent view if I pay for the meal package--would be a bummer otherwise.


----------



## skiingfast

sitkamom said:


> How big is the preferred section for the woc dining packages?  I know many people suggested having early reservations so you can line up early--even with the preferred section--is there much room at the rail (will have a child with me and would like a decent view for her)?  I want a decent view if I pay for the meal package--would be a bummer otherwise.



That is a funny thing about the Preferred Dining area.  It barely has any rails.  But it does have wide sections of steps, that if you are at the top of you still get that front of the tier view.  The only thing that makes it better is it is positioned to look directly at the water screens or the view that the show was designed around.


Your chance of getting a front of tier view is not much better or worse than being in the yellow area.  Blue has a lot fo rail, some great some good.  Red has a lot, little good, lots of, some bad.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MUDisneyCouple said:


> We are planning on getting the picnics...two questions:
> 
> 1. Can adults get the kid meal?  DH is not too kean on the adult meals.
> 2. Saw at the begining of the picnics that every meal got a reusable tote, but saw on the DL website that you have to purchase 4 meals to get one.  Have they changed this?
> 
> Thanks!!



2.  I think its one tote for every 4 meals vs a tote for each meal.  We ordered 2 picnics early March & got a free tote.


----------



## HydroGuy

sitkamom said:


> How big is the preferred section for the woc dining packages? I know many people suggested having early reservations so you can line up early--even with the preferred section--is there much room at the rail (will have a child with me and would like a decent view for her)? I want a decent view if I pay for the meal package--would be a bummer otherwise.


Unfortunately there is not much room at the rail. Maybe enough room for 4-5 families at the front of the rail. That is why I am so adamant about being one of the first to queue up early for PD. You want to be in front. Check this awesome photo from the OP to see the whole WOC viewing area: http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/101293-2/ParadisePark_By_Daniel_K_Lew.jpg. I have screen captured part of this below and labeled the area. The red line is the rail - with enough room for maybe 4-5 familes.

The PD section itself is fairly spacious (see yellow area below). And of course if you are tall enough you can be 2-3 people deep behind the rail. But if you are at the rail it does not matter how tall you are. Your view will be excellent.

As Ski said there are also spots on the stairs and that would be my second choice if you are not at the rails. This is the blue area below.

FWIW I added the queueing area in purple. This was the queue when we did PD in July 2010 - but Disney moves things around so I am not sure if they still queue here.


----------



## sitkamom

Your picture helps a lot!  Will plan to be there early!


----------



## Disneyland 1951

The Preferred Dining section has changed slightly since the beginning of the year.

1. The Upper PD section is now smaller by moving the BLUE HC to the center.
2. A Preferred Dining HC section has been added to the lower tier.
3. Depending on the amount of Preferred Dining sold, the remaining upper
    section of PD becomes Yellow & blue overflow****.

****This is a mistake... The upper tier is a very good spot, and I think DLR should have kept the upper tier for PD only.  There are a few BAD Spots in PD if you arrive late. If you paid ($40) for a "Preferred" section, Disney should provide you with a guaranteed better view.  

It is confusing, as they have not been consistant on using the upper (Stair) sections for Yellow & blue overflow.  It took me a while to determine this.  The last time I verified this was the 2nd show last Friday, 04/08/11. I stood in the Yellow Overflow section of PD when I arrived 15 minutes before show time with a Yellow Fastpass.


----------



## bigAWL

When collecting FPs in the morning, which color area is distributed first?  Is Blue or Yellow done first?  Is Red last?  Or do they mix it up?  Is there any way to request one color over another (other than by trading with someone else)?

We'll be staying at the Grand Californian, so we can get FPs early.  I'm wondering what section I might expect.


----------



## skiingfast

bigAWL said:


> When collecting FPs in the morning, which color area is distributed first?  Is Blue or Yellow done first?  Is Red last?  Or do they mix it up?  Is there any way to request one color over another (other than by trading with someone else)?
> 
> We'll be staying at the Grand Californian, so we can get FPs early.  I'm wondering what section I might expect.



Blue Yellow Red, if a second show that day same order for the second show when they run out of reds for the first.

If you want another color just wait it takes about 30 minutes per color, if there is always a line present going as fast as possibe.

Look at this post on time estimates of WoC FP distribution by Disneyland 1951, who has offered data on the days distribution for probably over ten shows.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40652472&postcount=64


----------



## HydroGuy

bigAWL said:


> When collecting FPs in the morning, which color area is distributed first? Is Blue or Yellow done first? Is Red last? Or do they mix it up? Is there any way to request one color over another (other than by trading with someone else)?
> 
> We'll be staying at the Grand Californian, so we can get FPs early. I'm wondering what section I might expect.


Ski answered your question, but please read the first post in this thread which refers you to links which answer this.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Thanks for the info!  We shall see soon


----------



## Soarin2day

Sorry if this has been asked before, but we will be going on our first DLR trip the first week of May.  WOC is scheduled at 8:30, I believe. Is it even dark enough on the west coast at that time. I live in the midwest and its just starting to get dark around 8 or 8:30 now.

Thanks


----------



## skiingfast

Soarin2day said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but we will be going on our first DLR trip the first week of May.  WOC is scheduled at 8:30, I believe. Is it even dark enough on the west coast at that time. I live in the midwest and its just starting to get dark around 8 or 8:30 now.
> 
> Thanks



Don't worry it doesn't start until it's dark.


----------



## bigAWL

Soarin2day said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but we will be going on our first DLR trip the first week of May. WOC is scheduled at 8:30, I believe. Is it even dark enough on the west coast at that time. I live in the midwest and its just starting to get dark around 8 or 8:30 now.
> 
> Thanks


 
Looks like sunset in Anaheim during that week will be approximately 7:35-7:40 pm.


----------



## Soarin2day

Thanks for the help! It gets dark early out there! Sunset here is at 8:30 that week.


----------



## saving4myfamily

I'm trying to find the best way for my height-challenged family (5 of us) to see WOC.  Another possible problem, DH does not like to wait around for anything, would rather be going on as many rides as possible.

Right now, I have 4:30 reservations at WCT for a 8:30 show on Tues., 5/3.  I've looked, but can't find out what time is the latest we can have dinner and still be the first ones lined up in the PD area.  

Also, since DH hates waiting, would we be better off grabbing FPs and taking our chances?  I'm worried because our kids are really short, and will be bummed if they can't see anything.  We are taking my mom, and she just wants to see the show.  If we have to, we can tell DH he doesn't have to wait around, he can just go ride more rides, which he'd be happy to hear.  My mom wants to eat at WCT anyway, so the meal there isn't too much of an issue.


----------



## skiingfast

saving4myfamily said:


> Also, since DH hates waiting, would we be better off grabbing FPs and taking our chances?  I'm worried because our kids are really short, and will be bummed if they can't see anything.  We are taking my mom, and she just wants to see the show.  If we have to, we can tell DH he doesn't have to wait around, he can just go ride more rides, which he'd be happy to hear.  My mom wants to eat at WCT anyway, so the meal there isn't too much of an issue.



Usually people opt for the picnics or dinner so they don't have to wait in line to get a FP for the show.  At night, you wait no matter how you got your ticket.

There is not line at night.  Just big groups who wait to go into their area, than they wait more in their area.  But once you get a spot in the viewing area, hold onto your FP and you can go in and out.  That might help DH.


----------



## HydroGuy

saving4myfamily said:


> I'm trying to find the best way for my height-challenged family (5 of us) to see WOC. Another possible problem, DH does not like to wait around for anything, would rather be going on as many rides as possible.
> 
> Right now, I have 4:30 reservations at WCT for a 8:30 show on Tues., 5/3. I've looked, but can't find out what time is the latest we can have dinner and still be the first ones lined up in the PD area.
> 
> Also, since DH hates waiting, would we be better off grabbing FPs and taking our chances? I'm worried because our kids are really short, and will be bummed if they can't see anything. We are taking my mom, and she just wants to see the show. If we have to, we can tell DH he doesn't have to wait around, he can just go ride more rides, which he'd be happy to hear. My mom wants to eat at WCT anyway, so the meal there isn't too much of an issue.


The only way to get a guaranteed good spot for WOC is to wait. If your DH hates waiting I would seriously consider skipping WOC. Spend the money on a reserved Fantasmic spot that does not require waiting. My two cents...


----------



## blackjackdelta

I think everyone hates waiting, onr of the big reason why most of my family does not want to see WOC. No problem spending the money on dinner but the and no seat is a bit of a bummer, They have all decided to save the money and do USH for one day.

Jack


----------



## been2marceline

We couldn't pull the trigger on doing one of the dining packages or getting our fannies out of bed early enough to do the fastpass - so we did the bar option at Ariels.

The CMs were polite but firm on the cover charge issue.

I really didn't mind paying the cover charge, believe me, I spent thousands on cover charges in my younger days...., so this one didn't sting too much.

Our table was not near the water, but before the show started, I asked our server if it was ok that we go and stand by the window, which is right next to the bar entrance and just behind the tables on the railing.

This is a photo from that spot during the show...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...48863946294.2082465.1377816931&type=1&theater


----------



## Piglet99645

Random question.  Sorry if it has been answered but I can't get through all 14 pages of this thread right now........

If I hop over to DCA at 9:30 or 10 am to get a FP for WOC..... can I get a FP for Soarin' at the same time?  Or does WOC lock down your FP for awhile? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JackPKing

Piglet99645 said:


> Random question.  Sorry if it has been answered but I can't get through all 14 pages of this thread right now........
> 
> If I hop over to DCA at 9:30 or 10 am to get a FP for WOC..... can I get a FP for Soarin' at the same time?  Or does WOC lock down your FP for awhile?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You'll be fine to get both... WOC fastpasses are separate from the system.


----------



## jpow5

After reading all the options/suggetions, we opted to pass on the picnic and try for the FP.  We ended up with Blue for the 9:00 show.  We watched from the bridge and had a great time!  Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## Piglet99645

JackPKing said:


> You'll be fine to get both... WOC fastpasses are separate from the system.



Thank you for the response, and don't I feel silly.  I had already cut and paste this into my cheat sheets (from the first post!!)



> How will getting a World of Color FASTPASS affect my other FP collecting?
> 
> No effect. They are not linked. The WOC FP is a misnomer and Disney initially planned to call it a "Showpass". But they had logistical problems using that name and decided to just call it "FASTPASS". However it is not a FP at all but really just a reservation for a show. It does not get you into the show early or get you anything special other than admittance. And it has no effect at all on being able to get other FPs.



I don't think there is a question that has not already been answered on this board!  Amazing.


----------



## M_I_C_K_E_Y

I hope this has not been asked yet, as I did not read the entire thread but...

Does the day of the week make any difference in crowds at the WOC?  Specifically would a Sunday or Monday be any different in crowd levels?

And of the two shows - is the early or late show better for lower crowd levels?


----------



## HydroGuy

M_I_C_K_E_Y said:


> I hope this has not been asked yet, as I did not read the entire thread but...
> 
> Does the day of the week make any difference in crowds at the WOC? Specifically would a Sunday or Monday be any different in crowd levels?
> 
> And of the two shows - is the early or late show better for lower crowd levels?


Not sure what you mean by "crowd levels". It is typically full every night and full is full. The specific night does not matter if all the shows are full. So the answer is no.


----------



## sonnyjane

M_I_C_K_E_Y said:


> I hope this has not been asked yet, as I did not read the entire thread but...
> 
> Does the day of the week make any difference in crowds at the WOC?  Specifically would a Sunday or Monday be any different in crowd levels?
> 
> And of the two shows - is the early or late show better for lower crowd levels?





HydroGuy said:


> Not sure what you mean by "crowd levels". At the show itself? It is typically full every night and full is full. The specific night does not matter if all the shows are full.



Yup.  There are only so many fastpasses distributed for each show, so as HydroGuy said, "full is full".  There aren't more people on weekends or anything like that - the crowds are the same no matter the night of the week.  When WOC first opened and there were three shows a night, there were not as many people at the last show which started at 11:15 or something like that - I know because I toughed it out and went to that show twice and there were not as many people compared to the first show, but since I don't think they are doing that super late show any more I don't think you'll encounter that.  So, to summarize - makes no difference, just get a pass for the show that fits best with your schedule.


----------



## M_I_C_K_E_Y

Thank you HydroGuy and sonnyjane - that answers my question.  I was hopeful that one day would be a little lighter crowd wise for the show.  Can't blame me for wishing!


----------



## skiingfast

M_I_C_K_E_Y said:


> Thank you HydroGuy and sonnyjane - that answers my question.  I was hopeful that one day would be a little lighter crowd wise for the show.  Can't blame me for wishing!



The one thing you will find on a slow days in the parks, is the FP distribution is more relaxed.  While they commonly run out in the early afternoon on slow days in January there were reports of ticket avialable at 5 or 6 pm.  

Still if I was to ball park it based on reports on site like this, only about 2-4% of the time did Paradise Park not fill up.


----------



## TinkFlies

First of all thank you for everyone who contributed to this.  ANd thanks for always being so helpful to us newbies.  After careful reading and thinking about my situation I've opted for Wine Trattoria and then preferred seating (top of the stairs).  

One thing I'm still a little unclear of.  I have a 6:10 reservation which of course seems like plenty of time for an 8:30 show (next Weds).  But after reading through this thread I'm getting skeered!!

How early do folks start taking their places?


----------



## HydroGuy

TinkFlies said:


> First of all thank you for everyone who contributed to this. ANd thanks for always being so helpful to us newbies. After careful reading and thinking about my situation I've opted for Wine Trattoria and then preferred seating (top of the stairs).
> 
> One thing I'm still a little unclear of. I have a 6:10 reservation which of course seems like plenty of time for an 8:30 show (next Weds). But after reading through this thread I'm getting skeered!!
> 
> How early do folks start taking their places?


On the whole 60-90 minutes early for those who want the best spots. So that would mean 7:00-7:30PM. If you are OK with not having a "best spot" then you are fine. If you really, really, really want a best spot I would suggest you move your dinner to 5:30PM to giv eyou enought time to eat and get to the queue.


----------



## TinkFlies

Gotcha!!  Many thanks!


----------



## Ride Junkie

Wow, lots of great info here!  Although it's a little overwhelming. 

We will be there this Thursday & Friday and are planning on getting FP's for WOC (not doing any PD or anything).  We plan to get there as early as possible and head over to GRR to get the passes.  Thanks to these threads, I think we will know where to sit no matter which color section we get.

Glad we finally get to see WOC.  We've been there twice since the show opened and haven't had a chance to see it!


----------



## Bungle

We just returned from our trip and I can tell you that on monday and tuesday last week WOC was packed.  We were crammed in there like sardines!  On monday we were in the blue and we got there late so only one of us really got to see it.  On tuesday we started lining up @ 7 and got a fantastic spot along the railing.  We did get a bit wet but it was so worth it.  Also I think a bonus for us was making friends with the families around us.  Made the waiting time pass so fast.  

So was it worth waiting in line for an hour and a half just to stand and wait another hour for the show?  YOU BET.  Grab a burger to go and a margarita and it goes by really fast.


----------



## jdb in AZ

We lined up about an hour early (this was offseason), and enjoyed watching the huge ferris wheel turn different colors -- it's programmed like a kaledioscope, and keeps changing.  Our neighbors were really nice to visit with too.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Ride Junkie said:


> Wow, lots of great info here!  Although it's a little overwhelming.
> 
> We will be there this Thursday & Friday and are planning on getting FP's for WOC (not doing any PD or anything).  We plan to get there as early as possible and head over to GRR to get the passes.  Thanks to these threads, I think we will know where to sit no matter which color section we get.
> 
> Glad we finally get to see WOC.  We've been there twice since the show opened and haven't had a chance to see it!



Well, last Thursday's (5/12) WOC show was a total waste of time.  Stood in line around 20 minutes for fast passes that morning, got red section.  Showed up around 7:45 to enter the viewing area.  Stood around with the rest of the sardines for an hour.  Approximately three minutes into the show, the water & music stopped, the lights came on, and a voice announced that due to technical difficulties, the show was cancelled.  

So a few thousand angry people were ushered out of DCA.  Not through the main gate...no, they had us exit through a different entrance which dumped us out into Downtown Disney.  On the other side of the security checkpoint.  So we had to have our bags, stroller, etc. checked again, just to walk past the park entrances to our hotel.

So, all we got to see of WOC was a few fountains lit up with different colored lights.  Didn't get to see any of the special effects at all.


----------



## TinkFlies

Oh no!!  We were there Wednesday night and all was well.  And why couldn't they let you out the front door??


----------



## HydroGuy

Ride Junkie said:


> Well, last Thursday's (5/12) WOC show was a total waste of time. Stood in line around 20 minutes for fast passes that morning, got red section. Showed up around 7:45 to enter the viewing area. Stood around with the rest of the sardines for an hour. Approximately three minutes into the show, the water & music stopped, the lights came on, and a voice announced that due to technical difficulties, the show was cancelled.
> 
> So a few thousand angry people were ushered out of DCA. Not through the main gate...no, they had us exit through a different entrance which dumped us out into Downtown Disney. On the other side of the security checkpoint. So we had to have our bags, stroller, etc. checked again, just to walk past the park entrances to our hotel.
> 
> So, all we got to see of WOC was a few fountains lit up with different colored lights. Didn't get to see any of the special effects at all.


That would really bum me out. I have been fortunate to have never missed a show due to such difficulties or wind/weather.


----------



## disini

Good information before we go. Glad I found this site!


----------



## twopeasonepod

Ride Junkie said:


> Well, last Thursday's (5/12) WOC show was a total waste of time.  Stood in line around 20 minutes for fast passes that morning, got red section.  Showed up around 7:45 to enter the viewing area.  Stood around with the rest of the sardines for an hour.  Approximately three minutes into the show, the water & music stopped, the lights came on, and a voice announced that due to technical difficulties, the show was cancelled.
> 
> So a few thousand angry people were ushered out of DCA.  Not through the main gate...no, they had us exit through a different entrance which dumped us out into Downtown Disney.  On the other side of the security checkpoint.  So we had to have our bags, stroller, etc. checked again, just to walk past the park entrances to our hotel.
> 
> So, all we got to see of WOC was a few fountains lit up with different colored lights.  Didn't get to see any of the special effects at all.



We were there, too -- except we paid for PD that was very unimpressive at WCT (we liked AG PD way better when we went at Halloween). It was super disappointing to be let down after what I perceived as 30 seconds of just music and some lights.  My kids were super bummed, especially since we didn't have another chance during this trip. I am definitely in the "well what can you do - just make the most of it" camp, but I can certainly understand other people's frustration.  

When my husband was coming back from the store last night, he heard the announcement again, this time stating that the show was cancelled due to "inclement weather". What's the deal around here?   Did we jinx WOC?  Haha


----------



## northshoremama

twopeasonepod said:


> When my husband was coming back from the store last night, he heard the announcement again, this time stating that the show was cancelled due to "inclement weather". What's the deal around here?   Did we jinx WOC?  Haha



i sure hope not!  we have PD reservations at ariel's next friday, 5/27 (for the 9pm show).  praying for good weather!!!!!


----------



## Ride Junkie

twopeasonepod said:


> We were there, too -- except we paid for PD that was very unimpressive at WCT (we liked AG PD way better when we went at Halloween). It was super disappointing to be let down after what I perceived as 30 seconds of just music and some lights.  My kids were super bummed, especially since we didn't have another chance during this trip. I am definitely in the "well what can you do - just make the most of it" camp, but I can certainly understand other people's frustration.
> 
> When my husband was coming back from the store last night, he heard the announcement again, this time stating that the show was cancelled due to "inclement weather". What's the deal around here?   Did we jinx WOC?  Haha



Did you get refunded for your PD?

If you're still there, pay Guest Relations a visit.  My sister's boyfriend was so upset about all the time wasted (the WOC cancellation came after waiting in line for both the Matterhorn AND Indy, only for them to break down) that he went straight to Guest Relations afterwards.  They gave everyone in our party a comp 1-day park hopper that doesn't expire until May 2013.  So at least they made good!  

Would still like to see WOC one of these days though!!


----------



## HydroGuy

Ride Junkie said:


> Did you get refunded for your PD?
> 
> If you're still there, pay Guest Relations a visit. My sister's boyfriend was so upset about all the time wasted (the WOC cancellation came after waiting in line for both the Matterhorn AND Indy, only for them to break down) that he went straight to Guest Relations afterwards. They gave everyone in our party a comp 1-day park hopper that doesn't expire until May 2013. So at least they made good!
> 
> Would still like to see WOC one of these days though!!


See the OP:


> *What should I do if World of Color gets canceled?*
> 
> This happened on two nights in the first summer of 2010 and caused a great deal of guest relations problems for Disney as you might expect. Most likely if you have only a FASTPASS you are out of luck, much like any other Disney attraction. If you had a preferred viewing spot because of a dining reservation you should make your way quickly to guest relations (because the line will be very long) and ask for FASTPASSes for a future show. They may or may not give these out, but for some people in 2010 they did.
> 
> See this thread for DIS posts about the night all three shows got canceled.


----------



## Ride Junkie

TinkFlies said:


> Oh no!!  We were there Wednesday night and all was well.  And why couldn't they let you out the front door??



When we were walking past the entrance, we noticed a horde of people waiting to get in.  I think it was the senior grad night kids.  So that must have been why they didn't send us out that way.

Either that or they wanted us to be even further from Guest Relations.


----------



## tdashgirl

Recent WoC experience:  Got FPs on Sunday 5/15, just on a whim.  After getting FPs for Soarin, decided to walk over to GRR, and got FPs for the 9pm showing, blue section (no line for FPs; this was about 15 minutes after park opening).

We'd seen WoC a couple of times already, so we weren't worried about a primo spot or if we would even return for the show.

Decided late afternoon we would go - around 8pm we went to Pacific Wharf to enjoy a yummy sourdough bread bowl meal and some beer   Ate and visited restrooms, headed to the blue section around 8:55pm.  It was full, as expected, but we still snagged a nice spot on the rope that divides our section from the disabled section (which no one was in).  Had a fairly unobstructed view of the whole show and really enjoyed it


----------



## TinkFlies

Also wanted to loop back with a recent experience since you all were so instrumental in me getting a great view of this fantastic show for the first time last Wednesday.

Had a 6:10 reservation at WCT.  Even with that we did not get seated until 6:30.  Service was horribly slow and I was panicked because I was told we should be at the preferred seating no later than 7:30.  Didn't even leave the restaurant until 7:45.  

Preferred seating was relatively unfull with the exception of the very front section by the water.  In retrospect that would not have been optimal anyway because we didn't need to get wet.  Stood at the top of the first set of stairs.  Awesome view!  Awesome show!


----------



## NavyDad01

What time should i start lining up for a show that starts at 8:45pm


----------



## HydroGuy

NavyDad01 said:


> What time should i start lining up for a show that starts at 8:45pm


If you want a for sure, slam dunk shot at a front rail/perfect viewing spot, then be ready to queue up 90 minutes before the show - despite what the FP ticket says. And make sure you know where the best spots are. See the OP.

If you want a good chance at a front rail but are willing to risk not getting it, then arrive 60 minutes early.

If you just do not care that much about a front rail then arrive 30 minutes early.


----------



## Libby

When you are waiting to get in are able to sit down or is it standing only? I've been having trouble with heel spurs and don't know if I'll be able to stand for an hour at the END of the day.

Libby


----------



## HydroGuy

Libby said:


> When you are waiting to get in are able to sit down or is it standing only? I've been having trouble with heel spurs and don't know if I'll be able to stand for an hour at the END of the day.
> 
> Libby


Typically everyone is let in to their viewing section about an hour before the show. Once you get to your spot you can sit - on the ground. That is what we did. We had a rail and could sit with our backs up against the rail.


----------



## evedein

WDW veteran, DL newbie here. Hope this hasn't already been addressed.  Is it true that you can get an early WoC FP if you're staying at a DL resort hotel?
Also, is there any difference in the assigned area between the FP & one of the dinner or picnic passes? Last question - with the picnic lunch - it looks like the adult & kids meals cost the same.  So can an adult order a kids lunch (DD-an adult -  doesn't like any of the adult options)  & still get a WoC pass?

Thanks,
Eve in Baltimore


----------



## bigAWL

evedein said:


> WDW veteran, DL newbie here. Hope this hasn't already been addressed. Is it true that you can get an early WoC FP if you're staying at a DL resort hotel?
> Also, is there any difference in the assigned area between the FP & one of the dinner or picnic passes? Last question - with the picnic lunch - it looks like the adult & kids meals cost the same. So can an adult order a kids lunch (DD-an adult - doesn't like any of the adult options) & still get a WoC pass?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eve in Baltimore


 
A lot of this is covered in the first post. Though I'm not sure about the last part of your question.



HydroGuy said:


> *When do the World of Color (GRR) FASTPASS machines open?*
> 
> o Year round DCA opens officially at *10AM*.
> 
> o For many years DCA has opened every day _unofficially_ at *9:30AM*. Never has Disney published this, but it is a well known fact and it is available to all guests - offsite, onsite or day trippers. During the first 30 minutes only one ride is open - Soarin' Over California. And the Soarin' FP machines are open. Since WOC opened in June 2010 DCA has also offered WOC FPs during this first 30 minutes.
> 
> o For _guests staying at the DLR hotels_ DCA allows entry at *9AM* to get WOC FPs. This is available through the special entrance to DCA through the GCH. Each guest must show proof of being a DLR hotel guest - namely a room key. This perk is also available to those who eat breakfast at one of the GCH restaurants but are not DLR hotel guests. They must show a receipt for their meal.
> 
> Note on March 29, 2011. DISer Im not going back through to read if this has already been reported. Ill share our experience from last Wednesday in case it hasnt."]Snurk71 reported that they were not allowed into DCA at 9AM but CMs passed out _by hand _WOC FPs to those waiting in line at the GCH/DCA entrance. However, the number was limited and unfortunately they ran out before getting to Snurk71. Hence they had to use the regular entrance with everyone else to get WOC FPs. This was the first I have heard of this and it may have been a one-day operational problem. Until we know more be aware of this.


 


HydroGuy said:


> *What are the main differences between World of Color Preferred Dining viewing, picnics, and regular FASTPASSes?*
> 
> All of the viewing areas are standing only. There are a few benches here and there usually used by those less able to stand (e.g., the elderly).
> 
> o The Preferred Dining costs $35-40 per person and gets you a quality meal and entrance to the central viewing area (as shown in the map later in this post). The viewing spots are central to the show but do not think that if you stand here you will have a guaranteed good view. The quality of your spot depends on how tall you are and where you stand. See advice also below on getting a good spot in the preferred dining viewing area.
> 
> o The picnics get you a cold meal and a guaranteed FP to the blue or yellow viewing sections. That is all. Your FP has a different look than regular FPs but is functionally identical. You do not get admittance to the preferred dining section in the center or any special viewing area at all. You are mixed in with the regular free FP sections. The main advantage is you have guaranteed admittance to a specific show at a specific time and do not have to commit time to go into DCA in the morning to get regular FPs. You can show up really late for your picnics (like 6PM) and still be able to see WOC.
> 
> o Regular FPs are for blue, yellow or red sections. These are free. You cannot choose which color you get. If you go to the WOC (GRR) FP machines they give out one color at a time. If you want a different color section you have to come back later when that color is given out. But there are no specific times when each color is given out so which color is available depends on how busy the day is at DCA and when you happen to arrive. The way to find out which color FP is being distributed is to ask the CMs or just walk up and look at what other FP gatherers are actually getting.
> 
> See this excellent post by Disneyland 1951 for what the various WOC entrance tickets look like.


 


HydroGuy said:


>


----------



## A Small World

evedein said:


> WDW veteran, DL newbie here. Hope this hasn't already been addressed.  Is it true that you can get an early WoC FP if you're staying at a DL resort hotel?
> Also, is there any difference in the assigned area between the FP & one of the dinner or picnic passes? Last question - with the picnic lunch - it looks like the adult & kids meals cost the same.  So can an adult order a kids lunch (DD-an adult -  doesn't like any of the adult options)  & still get a WoC pass?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eve in Baltimore




To answer the last part of your question Yes adults can get the childrens picnic meal - DBF did this with no problem


----------



## susieQzee

for all your efforts in creating and maintaining this thread.  Although my DD20 and I are SoCal locals, we've recently become first-time AP holders.  We were at DLR yesterday, and thanks to your insights, we have found "our spot" for WoC!  The first time we watched WoC, it was a nightmare.  However, we thoroughly enjoyed last night's show because we listened to (read) what others, including you, have said within this thread.  You're the best!


----------



## merriwthr

Thank you for all of the great information - it took me awhile, but I finally read everything!

And... booked our WoC picnics a few minutes ago. I'm really super-excited about seeing this! I didn't think I'd be able to - I'm going with my brother and sister-in-law and they were booking all kinds of other reservations - until his boss said this was a must see. That made him change his mind and say he wanted to see it too - which I am totally stoked about!  

The only problem now... is waiting the month until I *get* there!


----------



## Ride Junkie

Libby said:


> When you are waiting to get in are able to sit down or is it standing only? I've been having trouble with heel spurs and don't know if I'll be able to stand for an hour at the END of the day.
> 
> Libby



We were able to sit for a short time, but then they made us stand up to fit more people.  So we ended up standing for about 45 minutes before the show started.


----------



## Dexican

During the summer months what is the best day of week to see World Of Color?


----------



## skiingfast

Dexican said:


> During the summer months what is the best day of week to see World Of Color?



It doesn't matter.  Summer is always busy.  And WoC has filled up on every busy day so far.  Only a handful of days has it not.


----------



## The Mad Planner

Last summer... our family purchased the picnic lunches in order to skip the long wait for WOC fast passes.  Can anybody speak to how long the wait is for WOC fastpasses on a busy day now (we will be there early August).  Appreciate any insight. Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

The Mad Planner said:


> Last summer... our family purchased the picnic lunches in order to skip the long wait for WOC fast passes.  Can anybody speak to how long the wait is for WOC fastpasses on a busy day now (we will be there early August).  Appreciate any insight. Thanks!



After last summer it seemed to take about 30 minutes max.  The frenzy went away and tons of people didn't show up first thing causing a line that was hard to get back down to a short wait.  

If you dig back a few pages or look for posts by Disneyland1951, he/she posted data on a bunch of days describing how quickly tickets went.


----------



## katemonster2508

Dexican said:


> During the summer months what is the best day of week to see World Of Color?



I called to make a WOC dinner package reservation a few weeks ago and asked which would be the easiest show to get a reservation for a month out and the CM quickly answered "Later Sunday." So that's what I went with . He was one of the most helpful CMs I've ever talked to, so whatever he said I went with!! He pointed out that day trippers would be heading home for work the next day, which sounded like a pretty good theory to me.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

The Mad Planner said:


> Last summer... our family purchased the picnic lunches in order to skip the long wait for WOC fast passes.  Can anybody speak to how long the wait is for WOC fastpasses on a busy day now (we will be there early August).  Appreciate any insight. Thanks!



Fastpasses are distributed in order: 
1st show: Blue - Yellow - Red
2nd show: Blue - Yellow - Red

Current times, on a busy day.
1st show
9:00 - 9:40 Blue
9:40 - 10:25 Yellow
10:25 - 11:30 Red

On very slow days (not likely after May) fastpasses are available until late afternoon.
With Summer there will not be any slow days.

Estimate: On any busy day, whether there are one or two shows, you should plan to get fastpasses before 1:00pm. On an extremly busy day this summer they will probably add a third showl.

Ps... It is easy to talk to the beligered WOC Fastpass cast members. Just ask when they estimate when they will change shows. They are very nice and not used to be addressed politely.

Wait times to get a WOC Fastpass at GRR are usually 2-5 min, less than 10 minutes.  Approx 2nd Show fastpass distrubution begins: 12:00 or a little earlier.

If you want to be sure to get 1st show Blue you need to get to the GRR Fastpass machines before 9:40. They open the Cal Adventure gates at 9:30. Line up at CA Entrance at 9:10-15am

Soaring Fastpasses usually begin at 9:30-:40, depending when the staff gets there to open the Soaring FP's.

Note: If you look at the lower right small print, it will show when it was issued.


----------



## The Mad Planner

Thank-you Skingfast and Disney 1951 for your help.  If the wait is now down to less than 10 minutes in the morning for the first show FP's does that mean that the some of the GRR FP machines are allocated to GRR or do they not switch over to GRR FP's until the WOC fastpasses are gone?


----------



## HydroGuy

The Mad Planner said:


> Thank-you Skingfast and Disney 1951 for your help. If the wait is now down to less than 10 minutes in the morning for the first show FP's does that mean that the some of the GRR FP machines are allocated to GRR or do they not switch over to GRR FP's until the WOC fastpasses are gone?


Read the OP. It has always been the case that WOC and GRR FPs get distributed in parallel at some point often mid-day.


----------



## The Mad Planner

HydroGuy said:


> Read the OP. It has always been the case that WOC and GRR FPs get dsitributed in parallel at some point often mid-day.



Thanks for the response Hydroguy.  I have read all your stickies including the original post (and really appreciate them)...just thought, that with less of a line in the morning now, perhaps things had changed and they were distributing FP's in parallel all day or earlier in the day.


----------



## HydroGuy

The Mad Planner said:


> Thanks for the response Hydroguy. I have read all your stickies including the original post (and really appreciate them)...just thought, that with less of a line in the morning now, perhaps things had changed and they were distributing FP's in parallel all day or earlier in the day.


That would be nice! I have not heard of that happening. But maybe it will at some point.


----------



## momof2beautys

Will anyone be sharing the "fire Hydrant spot" with me on June 23rd?  We will hopefully be there watching our first WOC show at 9:00!  Thanks for all of the tips- I hope they work out!


----------



## HydroGuy

momof2beautys said:


> Will anyone be sharing the "fire Hydrant spot" with me on June 23rd? We will hopefully be there watching our first WOC show at 9:00! Thanks for all of the tips- I hope they work out!


Sorry, but we will be not be there that day. We will be there the day before!


----------



## mermaidwannabe

momof2beautys said:


> Will anyone be sharing the "fire Hydrant spot" with me on June 23rd?  We will hopefully be there watching our first WOC show at 9:00!  Thanks for all of the tips- I hope they work out!



Darn, we will be there the 26th. Have a great time. Would've been fun to share it with a fellow DISer!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

momof2beautys said:


> Will anyone be sharing the "fire Hydrant spot" with me on June 23rd?  We will hopefully be there watching our first WOC show at 9:00!  Thanks for all of the tips- I hope they work out!



Oooh!!  We plan to watch WOC on June 23!!  We thought we'd do the later show, but maybe we'll see you there!  It will be our first time to see it, too.  So excited!!


----------



## momof2beautys

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Oooh!!  We plan to watch WOC on June 23!!  We thought we'd do the later show, but maybe we'll see you there!  It will be our first time to see it, too.  So excited!!



How fun!  We may end up at the later show as well- so we'll see.  It will be me, DH, DD (11), and DD (9).  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## skiingfast

On the anniversary weekend Disneyland put up this blog post that has links to blogs with bits of the show's history.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ure-park/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY11WDW_SocMedFBJK010005


----------



## AndyR

We did WOC twice this past weekend 6/17 (9pm) & 6/18 (10:15) - both times we had Blue FP's and walked into the area about 15mins before show time. Both times we stood by the Hydrant.

Here's the view you can expect to get - this is the relativly new Pirates segment (in HD), shot on my little Sony TX1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_2omFWN7Vk

Andy


----------



## cchavez

We will be at DLR next week and does it still hold true that the wait time for the later showing is not as long as the 1st show (9PM)?  Also if we want FP's to the later show (10:15) what time to we head to DCA to get them? TIA!!!


----------



## Disneyland 1951

cchavez said:


> We will be at DLR next week and does it still hold true that the wait time for the later showing is not as long as the 1st show (9PM)?  Also if we want FP's to the later show (10:15) what time to we head to DCA to get them? TIA!!!



On Friday, 6/17 they started issuing 2nd show Blue at 11:50am.  I am not sure about today, but 2nd show Yellow was still available at 3:20pm.

The lines to get a WOC Fastpass remain short, less than 5 minutes all day.

With it now being Summer (tomerrow) and many Annual Passholders blocked out, WOC fastpasses are available until late afternoon.

The wait time for each show remains the same, for the best spots show up 20 minutes before the earliest time on the WOC Fastpass (1-1.2 hours early).

_NOTE:  The Little Mermaid ride was down all afternoon!  _


----------



## SpaceMania

Note: I didn't read all 18 pages of this thread for my question, so if has already been answered point me in that direction 

Okay. So assuming i got my fastpass and was going to line up early so i could get a good spot, would my whole party (me + 1 adult, 3 kids) have to wait with me?  The people I am going with will want to see WOC, but they don't appreciate the shows as much as i do and therefore will not care to wait in line for it for an hour(?)

So i guess what i am asking is, is there an actual roped off line? & what would you say about holding spots for others?

I suppose this is more of a ethics question.


----------



## skiingfast

SpaceMania said:


> So i guess what i am asking is, is there an actual roped off line? & what would you say about holding spots for others?



Yes there is a roped off gathering area, where you wait to enter paradise park, the viewing area.  In Paradise Park, it is also roped off to create different areas where you view from, versus the walking access.  

Holding spots is a little different in this case versus the fireworks or a parade.  OK to do, sure,  but harder to do.  Many people come in at once, a big mass flowing into the viewing area.  So it might be better to all go in, cover your parties area, then have some leave( ask for your show passes as you leave, to return, to do other things.  This is just to establish your place, because everyone comes in at once, places are found, and then you have time.

Where as with a  parade places gradually fill in and it's easy to hold onto your territory as people slowly approach your opening area, you can fend them off one at a time.


----------



## SpaceMania

skiingfast said:


> Yes there is a roped off gathering area, where you wait to enter paradise park, the viewing area.  In Paradise Park, it is also roped off to create different areas where you view from, versus the walking access.
> 
> Holding spots is a little different in this case versus the fireworks or a parade.  OK to do, sure,  but harder to do.  Many people come in at once, a big mass flowing into the viewing area.  So it might be better to all go in, cover your parties area, then have some leave( ask for your show passes as you leave, to return, to do other things.  This is just to establish your place, because everyone comes in at once, places are found, and then you have time.
> 
> Where as with a  parade places gradually fill in and it's easy to hold onto your territory as people slowly approach your opening area, you can fend them off one at a time.



Ooh. I was under the impression that you wait in line for a long time and then are let into paradise park just before WOC starts. That makes more sense.


----------



## skiingfast

SpaceMania said:


> Ooh. I was under the impression that you wait in line for a long time and then are let into paradise park just before WOC starts. That makes more sense.



When you get your Show Pass, it will have return window that's 1 hour long just like a regular FP.

So your ticket may say for example 9pm Show with a return of 7:30 to 8:30pm.  People will be let in to Paradise Park about 7:15.  So you can see how this could equate to a 1hour 45minute wait.  So I'd suggest getting there at 7:15, find a spot along a rail, then in 10 minutes it will be filled in around you.  Some people leave getting thier Show Pass back at the top of Paradise Park.  They can do a ride or two, use the restroom or get food ect...Just be careful because Screemin, Little Mermaid, and Toy Story may all have significant lines that could make it hard to get back for show time.


----------



## SpaceMania

skiingfast said:


> When you get your Show Pass, it will have return window that's 1 hour long just like a regular FP.
> 
> So your ticket may say for example 9pm Show with a return of 7:30 to 8:30pm.  People will be let in to Paradise Park about 7:15.  So you can see how this could equate to a 1hour 45minute wait.  So I'd suggest getting there at 7:15, find a spot along a rail, then in 10 minutes it will be filled in around you.  Some people leave getting thier Show Pass back at the top of Paradise Park.  They can do a ride or two, use the restroom or get food ect



Okay, this makes so much more sense now. We will all get there 15 minutes before the return time to get our spot and then i'll wait while they go do whatever. Thanks so much for the clarification!


----------



## skiingfast

*Coming at different times *to DLR and need your WoC Show Passes?

This question comes up now and then and I had to deal with it too on my last visit.  I was getting to the park early, my friend coming after work.  How do we get the same show time.  Normally I would get my FP then buy a picnic for the late arrival person or people, timing my time to all get the same show that the picnic tickets would provide.

Found out, if your group has a split arrival.  Early people get thier Show Passes.  Late people come in activate thier tickets on entry.  Go to WoC Show Pass distribution area by GRR with someone from the early group.  Show the Show Pass recieved earlier and ask CM for same color/time for late arrival people.  CM will write out, not just use the machine, to make matching color/time ticket for the late arrivals.

Will work if.
1. Somone got a regular Show Pass.
2. Later arrivals have activated thier tickets, hoppers or AP's by entering a park.
3. CM indicates they must still be distributing show passes at GRR.


----------



## sherette7769

skiingfast said:


> *Coming at different times *to DLR and need your WoC Show Passes?
> 
> This question comes up now and then and I had to deal with it too on my last visit.  I was getting to the park early, my friend coming after work.  How do we get the same show time.  Normally I would get my FP then buy a picnic for the late arrival person or people, timing my time to all get the same show that the picnic tickets would provide.
> 
> Found out, if your group has a split arrival.  Early people get thier Show Passes.  Late people come in activate thier tickets on entry.  Go to WoC Show Pass distribution area by GRR with someone from the early group.  Show the Show Pass recieved earlier and ask CM for same color/time for late arrival people.  CM will write out, not just use the machine, to make matching color/time ticket for the late arrivals.
> 
> Will work if.
> 1. Somone got a regular Show Pass.
> 2. Later arrivals have activated thier tickets, hoppers or AP's by entering a park.
> 3. CM indicates they must still be distributing show passes at GRR.



Nice to know that there may be an option to be able to see the show together.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyland 1951

*UPDATES FROM JULY 1, 2011*





These are the changes from the July 1, performance of the 4th of July Pre-show. There are quite a few changes, improvements for most people (BLUE or Non-Fastpass holders), and very bad for the Preferred Dining Fastpass holders that do not arrive very early.

*PREFERRED DINING* Area was again reduced by eliminating the Upper Stairs to Yellow and Blue, and the Flat round Fountain and area behind the lamps were changed to YELLOW ??? The Preferred Dining area was oversold and anyone arriving later than 45 minutes before the show, had a spot worse than many of the Free Fastpass areas. This will make late arriving PD ($40) less than happy. It may be that they are selling fewer PD meals.
*BLUE* The Entrance was moved from in front of the Mermaid entrance towards the bridge. The Lower areas became PD, the old entrance became an early exit. The upper areas towards the center are easy to get to if you line up early (25 min before the earliest time listed).
*YELLOW* Is greatly expanded to include the flat area and the area behind two lights that was a bad spot for PD. Just past it towards the Bridge is about 10' of good viewing area! 

NEW *NON_FASTPASS* STANDING They have added standing room in front of the Mermaid Ride and behind BLUE in front of the Red Tower. These are OK views, you will not see as much as if you are at the better Fastpass spots, and fill in 30-45 minutes before show time. A big improvement for those without Fastpasses.


----------



## HydroGuy

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *UPDATES FROM JULY 1, 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the changes from the July 1, performance of the 4th of July Pre-show. There are quite a few changes, improvements for most people (BLUE or Non-Fastpass holders), and very bad for the Preferred Dining Fastpass holders that do not arrive very early.
> 
> *PREFERRED DINING* Area was again reduced by eliminating the Upper Stairs to Yellow and Blue, and the Flat round Fountain and area behind the lamps were changed to YELLOW ??? The Preferred Dining area was oversold and anyone arriving later than 45 minutes before the show, had a spot worse than many of the Free Fastpass areas. This will make late arriving PD ($40) less than happy. It may be that they are selling fewer PD meals.
> *BLUE* The Entrance was moved from in front of the Mermaid entrance towards the bridge. The Lower areas became PD, the old entrance became an early exit. The upper areas towards the center are easy to get to if you line up early (25 min before the earliest time listed).
> *YELLOW* Is greatly expanded to include the flat area and the area behind two lights that was a bad spot for PD. Just past it towards the Bridge is about 10' of good viewing area!
> 
> NEW *NON_FASTPASS* STANDING They have added standing room in front of the Mermaid Ride and behind BLUE in front of the Red Tower. These are OK views, you will not see as much as if you are at the better Fastpass spots, and fill in 30-45 minutes before show time. A big improvement for those without Fastpasses.


Thanks for the update but folks like me are confused whether you think this is permanent or only for the 4th weekend?


----------



## Disneyland 1951

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for the update but folks like me are confused whether you think this is permanent or only for the 4th weekend?



*Things that I believe are permanent are:**
BLUE:* The entrance change away from the Mermaid ride entrance.
*PERFERRED DINING:*  Changing the upper stairs to BLUE and YELLOW.
*NON-Fastpass* Standing areas (Now that the walls in front of Mermaid are gone) there is room for this and between BLUE and the Red Tower, this makes sense, and adds a lot of OK viewing.

*Things the Puzzle me?* 
Having *YELLOW* fill in the circular area that was PD allows a lot more people into this area.  However, instead of having 60-80 uncrowded PD viewers they have 300 very crowded into the area,  because this is flat when the show starts 20-30 kids go up on sholders blocking the view behind!

*PERFERRED DINING:*  Now only the very front has an excellant view, and holds only 40-50 viewers!  The areas that are were BLUE are not the best & late arriving Guests that paid a lot of money, are shortchanged.

*CAST TRAINING*
WOC is one of the last places you would want to work, therefore it is mostly new less skilled Cast members.  They are nice, but often have conflicting instructions and incomplete training.  (Using Blue Fashlights to guide you to YELLOW, allowing Non-Handicapped to fill up the benches early, allowing kids on sholders, etc.) They allow nearly anyone to switch to another area.  Since they take your colored pass when you enter, they have to depend on the honesty of the Guests (Bad Idea).  This is especially bad in PD and Handicapped areas.

_I don't know everything but observe a lot..._
There are other items I did not mention because they are minor or I could not verify__
Eg:  For the 2nd show they were having people with RED Fastpasses enter the Redwood Creek trail  --- Is there an exit to the gates between the corndogs and Mermaid ride?


----------



## HydroGuy

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *Things that I believe are permanent are:*
> *BLUE:* The entrance change away from the Mermaid ride entrance.
> *PERFERRED DINING:* Changing the upper stairs to BLUE and YELLOW.
> *NON-Fastpass* Standing areas (Now that the walls in front of Mermaid are gone) there is room for this and between BLUE and the Red Tower, this makes sense, and adds a lot of OK viewing.
> 
> *Things the Puzzle me?*
> Having *YELLOW* fill in the circular area that was PD allows a lot more people into this area. However, instead of having 60-80 uncrowded PD viewers they have 300 very crowded into the area, because this is flat when the show starts 20-30 kids go up on sholders blocking the view behind!
> 
> *PERFERRED DINING:* Now only the very front has an excellant view, and holds only 40-50 viewers! The areas that are were BLUE are not the best & late arriving Guests that paid a lot of money, are shortchanged.
> 
> *CAST TRAINING*
> WOC is one of the last places you would want to work, therefore it is mostly new less skilled Cast members. They are nice, but often have conflicting instructions and incomplete training. (Using Blue Fashlights to guide you to YELLOW, allowing Non-Handicapped to fill up the benches early, allowing kids on sholders, etc.) They allow nearly anyone to switch to another area. Since they take your colored pass when you enter, they have to depend on the honesty of the Guests (Bad Idea). This is especially bad in PD and Handicapped areas.
> 
> _I don't know everything but observe a lot..._
> There are other items I did not mention because they are minor or I could not verify__
> Eg: For the 2nd show they were having people with RED Fastpasses enter the Redwood Creek trail --- Is there an exit to the gates between the corndogs and Mermaid ride?


I just did PD on June 23 myself so was a little too early to see this - but did notice how the LM ride was changing things and how the CMs did not control people from that area very well.

If you or anyone else can confirm after July 4 the permanency of these changes I will get the OP updated.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Kbutl

I have read the thread and haven't seen this addressed (which likely means it's a non-issue, but would like to be sure).  I am a WDW vet, who will be making my first west coast Disney adventure soon.

Will be at DLR in a few weeks, planning on getting picnic package for WoC and originally planned to see first show (kids may not make it for later show).  The thought was brought up by others traveling with me, that maybe the later show would be better from a "it'll be darker and the show will look better" perspective.  Any thoughts about this?  Aside from needing to get there to stake out a spot in assigned color area later, is there a benefit to the later show?


----------



## HydroGuy

Kbutl said:


> I have read the thread and haven't seen this addressed (which likely means it's a non-issue, but would like to be sure). I am a WDW vet, who will be making my first west coast Disney adventure soon.
> 
> Will be at DLR in a few weeks, planning on getting picnic package for WoC and originally planned to see first show (kids may not make it for later show). The thought was brought up by others traveling with me, that maybe the later show would be better from a "it'll be darker and the show will look better" perspective. Any thoughts about this? Aside from needing to get there to stake out a spot in assigned color area later, is there a benefit to the later show?


Hey I saw WOC on June 23 just the week before last and that was just 2 days after the the longest day of the year. It was totally dark well before the 9PM show. So this is a non-issue.

The issue with the 10:15 show is how active the day was and are you bone tired, do you have kids in your group who may be especially tired, and did you get an afternoon break that day to cool off and maybe nap? If not then the weariness issue detracts from the show IMO.


----------



## Kbutl

That is what I thought.  Thanks for giving an experienced fan's perspective!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *Things that I believe are permanent are:**
> BLUE:* The entrance change away from the Mermaid ride entrance.
> *PERFERRED DINING:*  Changing the upper stairs to BLUE and YELLOW.
> *NON-Fastpass* Standing areas (Now that the walls in front of Mermaid are gone) there is room for this and between BLUE and the Red Tower, this makes sense, and adds a lot of OK viewing.
> 
> *Things the Puzzle me?*
> Having *YELLOW* fill in the circular area that was PD allows a lot more people into this area.  However, instead of having 60-80 uncrowded PD viewers they have 300 very crowded into the area,  because this is flat when the show starts 20-30 kids go up on sholders blocking the view behind!
> 
> *PERFERRED DINING:*  Now only the very front has an excellant view, and holds only 40-50 viewers!  The areas that are were BLUE are not the best & late arriving Guests that paid a lot of money, are shortchanged.
> 
> *CAST TRAINING*
> WOC is one of the last places you would want to work, therefore it is mostly new less skilled Cast members.  They are nice, but often have conflicting instructions and incomplete training.  (Using Blue Fashlights to guide you to YELLOW, allowing Non-Handicapped to fill up the benches early, allowing kids on sholders, etc.) They allow nearly anyone to switch to another area.  Since they take your colored pass when you enter, they have to depend on the honesty of the Guests (Bad Idea).  This is especially bad in PD and Handicapped areas.
> 
> _I don't know everything but observe a lot..._
> There are other items I did not mention because they are minor or I could not verify__
> Eg:  For the 2nd show they were having people with RED Fastpasses enter the Redwood Creek trail  --- Is there an exit to the gates between the corndogs and Mermaid ride?



I definitely agree the non-fastpass standing area will stay; it was there when we went the beginning of May and the construction walls for Little Mermaid we still up.  Can't lend my opinion to how I feel about any of the other changes since we didn't show up early and just grabbed a spot near the fire hydrant/VIP area.  I will say it would be nice if they could adjust the size of the VIP area depending on how full it gets because there was a ton of unused space and apparently is the only area the CM's have sufficient training on who to let in.


----------



## Larissa

Hello,
In high season (as in this coming Thursday ) how early does one need to be in order to get a WOC fastpass from the machines? 
In addition, with either the regular fastpass or the preferred dining area, how early does one need to 'not wait' around that area to get a good spot? I am pretty short and want to be able to see!


----------



## HydroGuy

Larissa said:


> Hello,
> In high season (as in this coming Thursday ) how early does one need to be in order to get a WOC fastpass from the machines?
> In addition, with either the regular fastpass or the preferred dining area, how early does one need to 'not wait' around that area to get a good spot? I am pretty short and want to be able to see!


Did you read the first post?


----------



## Larissa

Yes, I have now.


----------



## cmwade77

I have also posted something about this to the disability forum, but it is probably best to get the information into this thread.

They have moved all of the reserved wheelchair viewing and all of the ban he's to the very back. This was done soley for the CMs convenience. Don't believe me? Check out the YouTube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SREvfKTimsI

Please pardon the video quality, I was holding on the conversation, not looking at the camera. 

Please note that wheelchairs are allowed in all sections, but generally must enter at the same time as everyone else, who WILL run over people with canes, walkers, in wheel chairs, etc. We made a big enough stink that the boss of the lady in this video did at least allow our party to go in first (one person with a cane, one with a walker and me with a bum knee. Some would ask why wouldn't we rent wheelchairs or ECVs? The answer is the more we do for ourselves, the longer we all will be able to keep doing stuff for ourselves, the more we give in, the faster our bodies will give up, it's a basic fact of life). Unfortunately thus still meant that for my wife (who could not stand for the length of the show) that she still missed about 50% of the show. 

Now, I could understand if somehow they were providing a safer experience or a better view, but they flat out admitted that it was for their convienence, so needless to say I am a little ticked. I am even more upset that we paid for a picnic lunch to get a good fast pass and my wife couldn't see a good portion of the show (even though she would have been able to do somhad they left things as they were previously). 

Also, as for kids on people's shoulders, I specifically asked if they make sure that people do not put kids on their shoulders and was flat-out toldthat they are allowed to do so in all sections, well this further blocks the view of those in wheelchairs and that need the benches. This came from the boss of the lady in the video (I do have that recorded as wel, but have not posted it, as it was mostly him at least allowing us to go in first, which given the power he had was about the best I could expect him to do).


----------



## momof2beautys

We attended the 9:00 show of WOC on June 23rd.  We arrived at 8:15.  All the railing spots were taken.  We looked for the firehydrant spot but did not find it at first.  Thankfully, once we spotted it, it was still available.  My husband doubted wether this was going to be a good spot ot not and I assured him my Disboard friends would not let us down   The show was great and my husband said the spot was great as well.  The girls could see fine because the people in front of us (on the other side of the fencing) were all sitting down on the benches.  I don't feel like we missed anything- we had a great center view.  Thanks so much for helping to make this a great experience for us!


----------



## HydroGuy

momof2beautys said:


> We attended the 9:00 show of WOC on June 23rd. We arrived at 8:15. All the railing spots were taken. We looked for the firehydrant spot but did not find it at first. Thankfully, once we spotted it, it was still available. My husband doubted wether this was going to be a good spot ot not and I assured him my Disboard friends would not let us down  The show was great and my husband said the spot was great as well. The girls could see fine because the people in front of us (on the other side of the fencing) were all sitting down on the benches. I don't feel like we missed anything- we had a great center view. I have attached a pic of our spot and one from the show. Thanks so much for helping to make this a great experience for us!


We saw the June 23 9PM WOC show too! We had preferred dining section that night.


----------



## Daisybelle

momof2beautys said:


> We attended the 9:00 show of WOC on June 23rd.  We arrived at 8:15.  All the railing spots were taken.  We looked for the firehydrant spot but did not find it at first.  Thankfully, once we spotted it, it was still available.  My husband doubted wether this was going to be a good spot ot not and I assured him my Disboard friends would not let us down   The show was great and my husband said the spot was great as well.  The girls could see fine because the people in front of us (on the other side of the fencing) were all sitting down on the benches.  I don't feel like we missed anything- we had a great center view.  Thanks so much for helping to make this a great experience for us!



I apologize if this covered somewhere else in this thread, but what section is the fire hydrant in?  Being short people, this might be a good place for us.


----------



## Larissa

I read in another thread that buying something at the store in the Grand Californian will get you early entrance to this park. As far as I can see in this thread, only staying at the hotel or dining there for breakfast will get you early entrance. I want to get my WOC FP ASAP, do I have to eat there or can I just buy something from the store and show them the receipt?


----------



## HydroGuy

Daisybelle said:


> I apologize if this covered somewhere else in this thread, but what section is the fire hydrant in? Being short people, this might be a good place for us.


It is covered in the very first thread. That is the starting point for all WOC info around here...


----------



## HydroGuy

Larissa said:


> I read in another thread that buying something at the store in the Grand Californian will get you early entrance to this park. As far as I can see in this thread, only staying at the hotel or dining there for breakfast will get you early entrance. I want to get my WOC FP ASAP, do I have to eat there or can I just buy something from the store and show them the receipt?


I have never heard about buying something at the store qualifying for early entry at the GCH.


----------



## cmwade77

The official policy is that only guests staying on property may use that entrance until everyone else is let into the WOC entrance, then you may use the GCH entrance if any of the following apply (this is usually after 9:30, but sometimes may be restricted to resort guests only up until 11:00):
You have eaten at one of the hotels
You are staying onsite
You have already been inside California Adventure at least once that same day

Again, this is the official policy, you may occasionally find someone willing to bend the rules a little.


----------



## skiingfast

cmwade77 said:


> They have moved all of the reserved wheelchair viewing and all of the ban he's to the very back. This was done soley for the CMs convenience. Don't believe me? Check out the YouTube video:



Why aren't you shown asking to be accomodated instead of accusing a CM of breaking the law over and over again? 

Also you are wrong, the water can be seen from the HA area at the top level from a sitting position too.  I have seen this myself, perhaps you should of tried it before commenting negatively on it.


----------



## cmwade77

skiingfast said:


> Why aren't you shown asking to be accomodated instead of accusing a CM of breaking the law over and over again?
> 
> Also you are wrong, the water can be seen from the HA area at the top level from a sitting position too.  I have seen this myself, perhaps you should of tried it before commenting negatively on it.



I am not being shown asking to be accommodated, because I had already previously asked to be accommodated and that was flat out refused. That being said her boss did at least let our party go in first (which, given his power, was the best we could expect, but it did mean that my wife, who was unable to stand for the length of the show missed half of the show after buying the picnic lunch. On that note, I have to say that the picnic lunches are very over priced for what you get), but it did take going through two leads to even get to that.

On the contrary, we have tried it from there, while you can see some of the water from some of the benches, you only get to see about 50% of the show at best, even when standing (less if someone in front of you puts kids on their shoulders), this is why it is a violation of ADA, they must provide views *equal to* or better than other guests (exact wording of the ADA by the way). My point is that this was done solely for the CMs convenience and that is flat out wrong to do. 

Some days I can stand for the show, some days I can't, but that doesn't mean that I should have to miss half the show when they used to have viewing that would allow me to see 100% of the show either way. Now, if I don't get there early enough to get one of those seats, then that is my fault and I have no problem with that, but if I am there on time, I should be able to see the entire show, no matter if it is a good day or a bad day for me.

I am in the process of uploading my video from where the W/C viewing and benches used to be, the next time I go to WOC, I will sit in the new W/C section (assuming they haven't put them back by then) and record it with the same camera, using the same gorillapod (mounted at what would be eye height when sitting on a bench, by putting it on the railing). I will then see if I can do a side by side and post it, so that everyone can easily see the difference).


----------



## bgsnmky

I am reading and reading..but I am sure I did not hit them all!  And looking at maps.

A few questions:
Is there a difference in the reserved areas for fast pass vs the dining vs the picnic.

Example...do the people that get fast passes have a separate area then the reserved dinners.  All the maps I was looking at (from these threads) just say reserved..so I wasn't sure.

I will not be able to get a fast pass as I will be there for D23 !! and won't go in until in the afternoon (Thursday night or Sunday night)...So I want to make reservations.

Is there a difference in the picnic vs the restaurant reserved seats.

BUT no matter what to get the up front rail places...get there an hour or two early right!! even with Dinner..


----------



## livndisney

skiingfast said:


> Why aren't you shown asking to be accomodated instead of accusing a CM of breaking the law over and over again?
> 
> Also you are wrong, the water can be seen from the HA area at the top level from a sitting position too.  I have seen this myself, perhaps you should of tried it before commenting negatively on it.



I am guessing because the pp has been advised on another thread that DL is not in violation. The pp's reply was to tell posters not to comment about it.


For anyone not familair with the ADA I urge you to review the "rules" yourself before getting caught up in the emotion. Even if DL (or anyone else were not in compliance), the date for ADA compliance is next year.


----------



## HydroGuy

bgsnmky said:


> I am reading and reading..but I am sure I did not hit them all! And looking at maps.
> 
> A few questions:
> Is there a difference in the reserved areas for fast pass vs the dining vs the picnic.
> 
> Example...do the people that get fast passes have a separate area then the reserved dinners. All the maps I was looking at (from these threads) just say reserved..so I wasn't sure.
> 
> I will not be able to get a fast pass as I will be there for D23 !! and won't go in until in the afternoon (Thursday night or Sunday night)...So I want to make reservations.
> 
> Is there a difference in the picnic vs the restaurant reserved seats.
> 
> BUT no matter what to get the up front rail places...get there an hour or two early right!! even with Dinner..


Did you read the first post in this thread? These questions are all answered there.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

bgsnmky said:


> I am reading and reading..but I am sure I did not hit them all!  And looking at maps.
> 
> A few questions:
> Is there a difference in the reserved areas for fast pass vs the dining vs the picnic.
> 
> Example...do the people that get fast passes have a separate area then the reserved dinners.  All the maps I was looking at (from these threads) just say reserved..so I wasn't sure.
> 
> I will not be able to get a fast pass as I will be there for D23 !! and won't go in until in the afternoon (Thursday night or Sunday night)...So I want to make reservations.
> 
> Is there a difference in the picnic vs the restaurant reserved seats.
> 
> BUT no matter what to get the up front rail places...get there an hour or two early right!! even with Dinner..



*1)*  Disney has caused a lot of confusion in not being consistant in the use of the terms: Preferred vs. Reserved, Area vs. Location. 
Vewing Location and Area are the exact same section. It doesn't matter if it is Blue or Yellow. 

*The only pass that gives you a unique viewing area is Preferred Dining ($40).*
*ALL World of Color Fastpasses* gives you admission to a *"Reserved" *Section.

Picnic Fastpass ($16) / WCT Lunch Fastpass ($30) / Fastpass from GRR Fastpass Machine (FREE). are all exactly the same in function. And, give you admission to THE EXACT SAME LOCATION.

*2)* As WOC matures fastpasses are easier to get. Locals have seen it enough that demand is now less. FREE Fastpasses are available everyday until late afternoon for the 2nd show.  (The first show runs out at 12 -1:00pm).

*3)*  There is no seating except for Handicapped or VIP.


----------



## Albort

It was reported that Picnic Dinners were only given Yellow Fastpasses now, no more blue... I dont know if they are continue doing that.


----------



## cmwade77

livndisney said:


> I am guessing because the pp has been advised on another thread that DL is not in violation. The pp's reply was to tell posters not to comment about it.
> 
> 
> For anyone not familair with the ADA I urge you to review the "rules" yourself before getting caught up in the emotion. Even if DL (or anyone else were not in compliance), the date for ADA compliance is next year.



I actually have spent a lot of time investigating, these rules have always applied (since 1991); however, the recent ruling was put in place to clarify that it applies to all theaters (Note: Amphitheaters have always been included; therefore, the 2010 rules would still apply, since they are no different, other than reducing the number of seats required, if the 2010 rules do not apply, then Disney is out of compliance by about 50 seats based on the 1991 rules, either way they do not comply as both sets of rules require multiple viewing areas and state that no person that does not need special assistance can have a better view than those that do need special assistance (that is paraphrasing, but it is what it says). I think part of the problem is it is so convoluted to find the information about the requirements, some are in one place, some are in another and I am not even taking into account any local ordinances or state laws that may be even stricter)

Sorry, I digress, that is not my point of posting here, my point is that I posted on this thread so that those doing the maps could adjust the maps accordingly.


----------



## livndisney

cmwade77 said:


> I actually have spent a lot of time investigating, these rules have always applied (since 1991); however, the recent ruling was put in place to clarify that it applies to all theaters (Note: Amphitheaters have always been included; therefore, the 2010 rules would still apply, since they are no different, other than reducing the number of seats required, if the 2010 rules do not apply, then Disney is out of compliance by about 50 seats based on the 1991 rules, either way they do not comply as both sets of rules require multiple viewing areas and state that no person that does not need special assistance can have a better view than those that do need special assistance (that is paraphrasing, but it is what it says). I think part of the problem is it is so convoluted to find the information about the requirements, some are in one place, some are in another and I am not even taking into account any local ordinances or state laws that may be even stricter)
> 
> Sorry, I digress, that is not my point of posting here, my point is that I posted on this thread so that those doing the maps could adjust the maps accordingly.



Respectfully I disagree. If you have links showing that DL has to provide seating for your wife, please post it.  Disney policy is to rent a wheelchair for mobility issues.


----------



## cmwade77

livndisney said:


> Respectfully I disagree. If you have links showing that DL has to provide seating for your wife, please post it.  Disney policy is to rent a wheelchair for mobility issues.



Issues with standing are not the same as mobility issues. Technically though, they must have reserved Ada viewing areas with 3 companion seats per wheelchair. The companion seats must be next to the person in the wheelchair and cannot obstruct the view of others in wheelchairs. As for thebenches being required for those that are not companions to a wheel chair, but cannot stand for the length of the show, but would not otherwise need a wheel chair (which is being accommodated with GACs) does need to be provided to allow equal access. 

I have talked with some ADA lawyers and they do agree with me, some have suggested reporting this to the DOJ as I am not willing to file a lawsuit (not my style).  I will probably do so after I can give videos of views from each location. 

That is where I will leave my argument, I am unsubscribing from this thread , the point of my original post in this thread was not to start a debate, but to get the information out there about the new locations as it changes things for everyone and to make sure everyone knew that they are allowing kids
On shoulders in any section (despite the safety Issues)


----------



## livndisney

Again, all I can say for those not well versed in ADA laws, please do some research before getting caught up in emotion and writing letters/emails and threatening lawsuits and contacting DOJ.

Equal access is not "better" access. Equal access can be provided in several ways and sadly it is not always in the exact way we want it.


----------



## livndisney

HydroGuy said:


> Did you read the first post in this thread? These questions are all answered there.



I found the first post very informative and helpful! Thank you!


----------



## helenb

So it sounds like the preferred dining viewing area has been altered again... does anyone have a new map? Is the area in preferred dining that used to be handicapped now available to all, or has it been reassigned to a different color section?


----------



## blyday

Albort said:


> It was reported that Picnic Dinners were only given Yellow Fastpasses now, no more blue... I dont know if they are continue doing that.



Can anyone verify if this is true or not?? We are approaching our window to get the picnic lunch this week for our August trip. If we can't get blue FPs then I'll save the money for the picnic lunch and just get the FPs at the FP machines!!

TIA


----------



## skiingfast

helenb said:


> So it sounds like the preferred dining viewing area has been altered again... does anyone have a new map? Is the area in preferred dining that used to be handicapped now available to all, or has it been reassigned to a different color section?



This is an updated map *Disneyland1951* posted for July 1st.  You will see that 





It's from post 267 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41697916&postcount=267

It doesn't show a HA area in it, but a couple weeks before this there was one at the top area which look like a yellow block.  The yellow block is right next to the PD entrance.  Not sure if it's still PD or HA anymore since the new map doesn't show what I saw.



In regards to what *ALBORT* posted maybe the yellow area expanded so much because they need to accomodate all the picnic passes.  Just my speculation.


----------



## bgsnmky

HydroGuy said:


> Did you read the first post in this thread? These questions are all answered there.



HydorGuy..I did, but disneyland 1951 hit it when the thing that was confusing is prefered vs reserved.  I wasn't sure what the difference was.

Thanks


----------



## helenb

skiingfast said:


> This is an updated map *Disneyland1951* posted for July 1st.  You will see that



Thank you so much! It looks to me (perhaps I'm wrong?) that the PD section has less space now, but more rail? In any case, I'm still planning on getting there early.

Why is PD getting so small? Are most people not bothering with that package anymore?


----------



## skiingfast

helenb said:


> Thank you so much! It looks to me (perhaps I'm wrong?) that the PD section has less space now, but more rail? In any case, I'm still planning on getting there early.
> 
> Why is PD getting so small? Are most people not bothering with that package anymore?



It may not seem like it but I think getting less space and more rail is a fare trade.  Not many people stood in the circle anyway.

I'd guess your right, as more people had a chance to see the show and frenzy cooled off, less people are doing the PD package anymore.


----------



## TLPL

So does it worth it to pay for the PD? How much wait time can you save with the FD tickets?


----------



## skiingfast

TLPL said:


> So does it worth it to pay for the PD? How much wait time can you save with the FD tickets?



To get a WoC Show Pass requires you to be in the park before they are all distributed.  That would usually be between noon and evening.  It only takes 5-10 minutes to get the Show Passes from the FP distribution area at GRR.

Other than that the PD tickets gives you access to a good point of view.  You can see it in the map above, the dashed line show the center line of the show.   It also comes with dinner, if you are otherwise going to do a sit down meal in the parks it's going to cost in the $30-$35 neighborhood.


So a PD saves 5-10 minutes during the day and cost $5-$10 more than a similiar meal. After that you still have to show up, I suggest 15 minutes before the return time for any color zone, and get a spot along the rail for the best view.  That last sentence applies to all ticketed viewing.


----------



## TLPL

So.......do you thinl it worth it???


----------



## JeriLee

My questions is about the area marked as Best in the blue section.  How does one access this spot?  Do you have to go through the H section or is there a separate entrance?

_So.......do you think it worth it??? _

I'm assuming this question is asking if the PD is worth it?  I'll give my 2 cents.  I've done the PD twice at Ariel's Grotto.  We *loved* the food and sitting on the Patio for an early dinner (5:30-6:00).  Having the PD did not save us any time as we lined up just as early as we would for any other spot.  But, we were rewarded with one of the BEST viewing spots available.  So, if you have $$ earmarked for a good dinner, IMO, this is worth it.


----------



## AndyR

TLPL said:


> So.......do you thinl it worth it???



For us, yes.

We've done the PD 3 times and plain 'ole Blue (Hydrant) twice. All of these were for the 10:15PM show. Our last viewing was middle of June.

With the PD, as we didn't want railing viewing, we headed to the PD section with about 30 mins to show time. Twice we stood at the top of the stairs, once the place was so empty we had almost the entire 'circle' to ourselves. So for us it was worth it (a) for the unrushed dinner and (b) no waiting in line.

For the non PD times, we deliberately waited until 15 mins to show time and just stood by the hydrant. 

As Hydroguy says, you get a different show from the various locations.

Next time, we're going to head for the new Yellow, close to show center, but as far back as possible.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

JeriLee said:


> My questions is about the area marked as Best in the blue section.  How does one access this spot?  Do you have to go through the H section or is there a separate entrance?
> 
> _So.......do you think it worth it??? _
> 
> I'm assuming this question is asking if the PD is worth it?  I'll give my 2 cents.  I've done the PD twice at Ariel's Grotto.  We *loved* the food and sitting on the Patio for an early dinner (5:30-6:00).  Having the PD did not save us any time as we lined up just as early as we would for any other spot.  But, we were rewarded with one of the BEST viewing spots available.  So, if you have $$ earmarked for a good dinner, IMO, this is worth it.



*My Favorite Spot...*
I marked this spot BEST in the BLUE section because it is my favorite.  It is halfway back between the front of the PD dining and the VIP sections.  It is raised higher than most sections, so there is nobody blocking your view.    You can get as many BLUE fastpass as you need for FREE at 9:30 am, and it only takes 10-15 minutes of one persons time.  I can be inside Disneyland at 9:20, parkhop to CA, get WOC Fastpasses and return to DL in less than 20 minutes.  [The front and center of the PD, Perferred Dining, gets you closer to the front and your view is not blocked by the two light towers.]  This is the exact spot that TDL used when they programed the show.  It is at the exact center of the show, it is not as crowded, back a little ways which makes the water screens look sharper.  To get to it, you now need to walk behind the H (Handicapped) section, this makes it easier to get to because there is usually a cast member at the H section that most avoid, but you can just walk behind to MY BEST Spot.

*Many other good spots...*
The front of the PD section is the favorite of most, but costs $40 and you have to be one of the first to arrive.  Now in the PD if you are not at the very front it is better to stand at the rail where you see the end of the arrow. the rail off center is aimed towards Arials Grotto and away from the show.  I also like the lower WET  zones at the center, which are a lot of fun.  The small yellow circle was my "Secret Spot" (Yellow Hydrant) which would allow you to arrive late and see the whole show at the rail without people blocking your view, and be the first to leave saving 10-15 minutes after the show.  The top of the stairs or at the rail at the back of BLUE, the rail on the Bridge (BLUE) are also good.  Also,  where YELLOW is labeled is good, but you need to arrive very early to get it.

Choose your spot and get there early......


----------



## JeriLee

Thank-you Disneyland 1951!  

I did the PD (belly to the rail  first to enter) twice and loved it.  My third time was Blue from the bridge.  IMO, the bridge gave a better overall view of the entire show, but lacked the clarity of the images we had in the PD area.  So, I think the blue area you marked as Best or your secret FH spot, will be the next area I try.  Perhaps these will give me both the clarity of the PD section as well as the wider overall view.


----------



## HydroGuy

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *UPDATES FROM JULY 1, 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the changes from the July 1, performance of the 4th of July Pre-show. There are quite a few changes, improvements for most people (BLUE or Non-Fastpass holders), and very bad for the Preferred Dining Fastpass holders that do not arrive very early.
> 
> *PREFERRED DINING* Area was again reduced by eliminating the Upper Stairs to Yellow and Blue, and the Flat round Fountain and area behind the lamps were changed to YELLOW ??? The Preferred Dining area was oversold and anyone arriving later than 45 minutes before the show, had a spot worse than many of the Free Fastpass areas. This will make late arriving PD ($40) less than happy. It may be that they are selling fewer PD meals.
> *BLUE* The Entrance was moved from in front of the Mermaid entrance towards the bridge. The Lower areas became PD, the old entrance became an early exit. The upper areas towards the center are easy to get to if you line up early (25 min before the earliest time listed).
> *YELLOW* Is greatly expanded to include the flat area and the area behind two lights that was a bad spot for PD. Just past it towards the Bridge is about 10' of good viewing area!
> 
> NEW *NON_FASTPASS* STANDING They have added standing room in front of the Mermaid Ride and behind BLUE in front of the Red Tower. These are OK views, you will not see as much as if you are at the better Fastpass spots, and fill in 30-45 minutes before show time. A big improvement for those without Fastpasses.


 


Disneyland 1951 said:


> *Things that I believe are permanent are:*
> *BLUE:* The entrance change away from the Mermaid ride entrance.
> *PERFERRED DINING:* Changing the upper stairs to BLUE and YELLOW.
> *NON-Fastpass* Standing areas (Now that the walls in front of Mermaid are gone) there is room for this and between BLUE and the Red Tower, this makes sense, and adds a lot of OK viewing.
> 
> *Things the Puzzle me?*
> Having *YELLOW* fill in the circular area that was PD allows a lot more people into this area. However, instead of having 60-80 uncrowded PD viewers they have 300 very crowded into the area, because this is flat when the show starts 20-30 kids go up on sholders blocking the view behind!
> 
> *PERFERRED DINING:* Now only the very front has an excellant view, and holds only 40-50 viewers! The areas that are were BLUE are not the best & late arriving Guests that paid a lot of money, are shortchanged.
> 
> *CAST TRAINING*
> WOC is one of the last places you would want to work, therefore it is mostly new less skilled Cast members. They are nice, but often have conflicting instructions and incomplete training. (Using Blue Fashlights to guide you to YELLOW, allowing Non-Handicapped to fill up the benches early, allowing kids on sholders, etc.) They allow nearly anyone to switch to another area. Since they take your colored pass when you enter, they have to depend on the honesty of the Guests (Bad Idea). This is especially bad in PD and Handicapped areas.
> 
> _I don't know everything but observe a lot..._
> There are other items I did not mention because they are minor or I could not verify__
> Eg: For the 2nd show they were having people with RED Fastpasses enter the Redwood Creek trail --- Is there an exit to the gates between the corndogs and Mermaid ride?


 
Does DL 1951 or anyone have any updates on whether these changes have become more permanent afte July 4th?


----------



## merrrydeath

Any confirmation that Picnic meals ONLY get Yellow FPs now? Picnic meals worked really well for me last time, but I would only buy them if I could get blue.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

HydroGuy said:


> Does DL 1951 or anyone have any updates on whether these changes have become more permanent afte July 4th?








I am amazed how often they change WOC viewing.......

*1)  HANDICAPPED* They have eliminated Handicapped areas within the viewing areas.  All HC sections are moved to the back.  You are still required to have BOTH a WOC Fastpass for that color section & a GAP.  I checked with several castmembers and walked through all sections to be sure.  The Company line is that "Everyone" has access to all the spots within their color section.  But, only those with a GAP are allowed to the HC areas at the back!  The areas at the back are pretty large and are about 12 'deep.  These are marked as "Restricted" and were not full.

*2) BLUE Section Entrance *  They used both the old entrance and the new 2nd entrance.

*3) Oversold BLUE *  At 15 minutes before show time they stopped letting people with a BLUE fastpass into the BLUE Section. *There was no more room.*  Disney will probably adjust this.  Anyone with a BLUE Fastpass arriving late was sent to Yellow which was not quite full, but no good spots were available???

*4) New BLUE Handicapped*  Behind the section towards Arials the had a 20' square section roped off with "restricted" flags with a very poor view!!!

*5) Preferred Dining*  Is still the reduced size shown.

*6) 2nd Show Waiting * One houre before the 2nd show most BLUE and YELLOW waiting areas were nearly full.

OVERALL:  They have greatly increased the amount of viewing area, especially with the Non-Fastpass areas.  You can show up 20 minutes before the 1st show and get a reasonable view in the Non-Fastpass areas.



merrrydeath said:


> Any confirmation that Picnic meals ONLY get Yellow FPs now? Picnic meals worked really well for me last time, but I would only buy them if I could get blue.








Above is a BLUE Picnic Fastpass from last night.  They still have BLUE Picnic Fastpasses.  The only change is that they are labeled_ "Viewing Ticket"_  This is so that they can use the same Fastpass for both WOC Picnic and WOC Lunch.

JACK


----------



## HydroGuy

Disneyland 1951 said:


> I am amazed how often they change WOC viewing.......
> 
> *1) HANDICAPPED* They have eliminated Handicapped areas within the viewing areas. All HC sections are moved to the back. You are still required to have BOTH a WOC Fastpass for that color section & a GAP. I checked with several castmembers and walked through all sections to be sure. The Company line is that "Everyone" has access to all the spots within their color section. But, only those with a GAP are allowed to the HC areas at the back! The areas at the back are pretty large and are about 12 'deep. These are marked as "Restricted" and were not full.
> 
> *2) BLUE Section Entrance *They used both the old entrance and the new 2nd entrance.
> 
> *3) Oversold BLUE *At 15 minutes before show time they stopped letting people with a BLUE fastpass into the BLUE Section. *There was no more room.* Disney will probably adjust this. Anyone with a BLUE Fastpass arriving late was sent to Yellow which was not quite full, but no good spots were available???
> 
> *4) New BLUE Handicapped* Behind the section towards Arials the had a 20' square section roped off with "restricted" flags with a very poor view!!!
> 
> *5) Preferred Dining* Is still the reduced size shown.
> 
> *6) 2nd Show Waiting *One houre before the 2nd show most BLUE and YELLOW waiting areas were nearly full.
> 
> OVERALL: They have greatly increased the amount of viewing area, especially with the Non-Fastpass areas. You can show up 20 minutes before the 1st show and get a reasonable view in the Non-Fastpass areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is a BLUE Picnic Fastpass from last night. They still have BLUE Picnic Fastpasses. The only change is that they are labeled_ "Viewing Ticket"_ This is so that they can use the same Fastpass for both WOC Picnic and WOC Lunch.
> 
> JACK


Thanks for the updates! It sounds like things are still in a state of flux...


----------



## MyMuse

I just want to say thank you for this thread and the fab up-to-date information from HydroGuy and Disneyland 1951  and others who contributed. 

I am going on my first trip in August, then heading off to the Expo. I didn't buy a package, but hopefully, I will have a good strategy for viewing WoC come the middle of August!


----------



## helenb

Disneyland 1951, I know that the PD area has been reduced in size (but with more rail space, yay!). Can you tell me how crowded it was in those areas? Were people there an hour before the show?


----------



## Disneyland 1951

helenb said:


> Disneyland 1951, I know that the PD area has been reduced in size (but with more rail space, yay!). Can you tell me how crowded it was in those areas? Were people there an hour before the show?



I did not arrive until 8:25, but the best spots at the front rail were full.  I did not check out the other areas of PD, but only a few arrived at PD in the last 20 minutes.  Usually there are more late PD arrivals.

*Get There Early...... *

_NOTE: TLMAUA (Ltl Mermaid Ride) was a walk on...  NO Line at all._


----------



## merrrydeath

Disneyland 1951 said:


> Above is a BLUE Picnic Fastpass from last night.  They still have BLUE Picnic Fastpasses.  The only change is that they are labeled_ "Viewing Ticket"_  This is so that they can use the same Fastpass for both WOC Picnic and WOC Lunch.



Good to know! Thank you for the quick response. Do those HC areas in the back have any effect on the fire hydrant spot?


----------



## helenb

Disneyland 1951 said:


> I did not arrive until 8:25, but the best spots at the front rail were full.  I did not check out the other areas of PD, but only a few arrived at PD in the last 20 minutes.  Usually there are more late PD arrivals.
> 
> *Get There Early...... *



Thanks! Getting there early was my plan, but I'l be with two Disney newbies that don't want to wait more than 30 minutes for *anything*. Sigh... it's difficult trying to explain to them...

So it sounds like the rails will be full, but the rest of the area not so much.


----------



## TLPL

helenb said:


> Thanks! Getting there early was my plan, but I'l be with two Disney newbies that don't want to wait more than 30 minutes for *anything*. Sigh... it's difficult trying to explain to them...
> 
> So it sounds like the rails will be full, but the rest of the area not so much.



That's my problem too! My better half hate waiting. that's why I am considering PD. But sounds like we still have to get there early even with that.


----------



## JeriLee

TLPL said:


> That's my problem too! My better half hate waiting. that's why I am considering PD. But sounds like we still have to get there early even with that.



Well... Yes  you still have to get there early if you want the BEST spot.  But remember, if you have been going hard since RD, you will have a nice, relaxing dinner on the patio overlooking the water and other attractions.  And don't forget the wine with dinner!    After that, waiting for the show is really not hard to do, especially in this wonderful weather we have now.

Also, in my experience, once you have your spot staked out, only one of you needs to remain to secure it.  I never mind doing this.  I always bring my IPhone with my current book-on-tape to listen to.  However, I have never had the chance to listen to the book!  I have too much fun talking to all the people around me.


----------



## TLPL

I booked Wine Country Trattoria, bad idea?? thought I will try it there, I have never ate there before.


----------



## skiingfast

TLPL said:


> I booked Wine Country Trattoria, bad idea?? thought I will try it there, I have never ate there before.



Everyone has different tastes.  Some people love WCT.  Hopefully you do too.


----------



## helenb

TLPL said:


> I booked Wine Country Trattoria, bad idea?? thought I will try it there, I have never ate there before.



Check out this review.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/debwills/2010/06/world_of_color_dining_package.html


----------



## blyday

Sorry if this has been asked a dozen times. I looked through most of this thread and didn't find the answer. Anyway, we are planning on going to the 10:15 PM show in Aug when we are there. I have 2 questionsL

1- With there being a 9 PM show.....when will the FP return time be?? 9:15?? 

2- And what time should we show up to be ahead of the crowds so that we can get a good spot??

Thanks


----------



## LiamandMaeve

JeriLee said:


> Well... Yes  you still have to get there early if you want the BEST spot.  But remember, if you have been going hard since RD, you will have a nice, relaxing dinner on the patio overlooking the water and other attractions.  And don't forget the wine with dinner!    After that, waiting for the show is really not hard to do, especially in this wonderful weather we have now.
> 
> Also, in my experience, once you have your spot staked out, only one of you needs to remain to secure it.  I never mind doing this.  I always bring my IPhone with my current book-on-tape to listen to.  However, I have never had the chance to listen to the book!  I have too much fun talking to all the people around me.



About staking out a spot...
How exactly does this work? I know about lining up 60-90 minutes early. We'll have blue or yellow FPs from picnics. I'll be in a group of 6 people- 4 adults and 2 children. I have no problem hanging in the viewing area while the others grab food, do rides, or walk around. How do I save their spots? I was planning on bringing towels and sitting across them until they return. Will I get the evil eye for doing this? Will I risk people overtaking our spot? Should I just not do this? I just want to be prepared. Also, what time should they be back before 
the show begins? Of all the stresses of my trip, WoC ranks up there because there are too many variables. Help! lol

Thanks!
Christine


----------



## sonnyjane

LiamandMaeve said:


> About staking out a spot...
> How exactly does this work? I know about lining up 60-90 minutes early. We'll have blue or yellow FPs from picnics. I'll be in a group of 6 people- 4 adults and 2 children. I have no problem hanging in the viewing area while the others grab food, do rides, or walk around. How do I save their spots? I was planning on bringing towels and sitting across them until they return. Will I get the evil eye for doing this? Will I risk people overtaking our spot? Should I just not do this? I just want to be prepared. Also, what time should they be back before
> the show begins? Of all the stresses of my trip, WoC ranks up there because there are too many variables. Help! lol
> 
> Thanks!
> Christine



I highly recommend all going into the viewing area together.  You wait in line about 60-90 minutes before the show starts, but they don't let you into the viewing area until about 30 minutes prior.  At that time, everyone "walks with purpose" into the viewing area and gets a spot.  "Staking out a good spot" means quickly standing in front of a railing.  Those that started waiting earlier will get first dibs on the premium spots.  I have seen the show several times and I have never seen someone sitting on the ground saving a spot.  For the most part, everyone is standing up.  You are tightly packed into these viewing areas, and so I really don't recommend sitting on the ground not simply because people will frown upon it (although if you are saving a spot for more than maybe one person, I'd be annoyed), but also because I am just afraid people won't really see you or respect the area saved by a towel or blanket.  

I'd really just recommend all waiting together.


----------



## LiamandMaeve

sonnyjane said:


> I highly recommend all going into the viewing area together.  You wait in line about 60-90 minutes before the show starts, but they don't let you into the viewing area until about 30 minutes prior.  At that time, everyone "walks with purpose" into the viewing area and gets a spot.  "Staking out a good spot" means quickly standing in front of a railing.  Those that started waiting earlier will get first dibs on the premium spots.  I have seen the show several times and I have never seen someone sitting on the ground saving a spot.  For the most part, everyone is standing up.  You are tightly packed into these viewing areas, and so I really don't recommend sitting on the ground not simply because people will frown upon it (although if you are saving a spot for more than maybe one person, I'd be annoyed), but also because I am just afraid people won't really see you or respect the area saved by a towel or blanket.
> 
> I'd really just recommend all waiting together.



Thanks for explaining that. I wasn't sure if it would work or be appropriate and I see it is neither. I will grab food and eat at our spots, hopefully by a rail! Thanks!


----------



## PinkBudgie

At dlr now.
Saw woc 2nd show using hydrant trick. Great view!


----------



## TLPL

Is it possible to edit the original first post with all these new information?? it is hard for everyone to read all 22 pages to find the latest. (just a suggesting)


----------



## HydroGuy

TLPL said:


> Is it possible to edit the original first post with all these new information?? it is hard for everyone to read all 22 pages to find the latest. (just a suggesting)


It is possible and I do it regularly. What information is out of date in the OP?


----------



## teacherkaren

I see on the new map that the hydrant is in the midst of the HC areas.  Is it still in an area you can get to w/o a FP?  It will be me and the 3 grand daughters all under 7 and haven't seen WOC yet and will want to go to the first show.  We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel and we'll get 2 FP each but I assume they can't be used for WOC, right?


----------



## pudinhd

teacherkaren said:


> I see on the new map that the hydrant is in the midst of the HC areas.  Is it still in an area you can get to w/o a FP?  It will be me and the 3 grand daughters all under 7 and haven't seen WOC yet and will want to go to the first show.  We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel and we'll get 2 FP each but I assume they can't be used for WOC, right?



We just saw the show from the hydrant on 7/15.  (Great view by the way!!!  Thanks for sharing!!)  This spot was in the blue section and wasn't one of the handicapped areas.

No, the Fast Passes cannot be used for the show.


----------



## skiingfast

teacherkaren said:


> I see on the new map that the hydrant is in the midst of the HC areas.  Is it still in an area you can get to w/o a FP?  It will be me and the 3 grand daughters all under 7 and haven't seen WOC yet and will want to go to the first show.  We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel and we'll get 2 FP each but I assume they can't be used for WOC, right?



It is correct that your hotel FPs are for rides only, not WoC.

The hydrant has always been in the Blue area and requires a Blue WoC Show Pass.


----------



## HydroGuy

teacherkaren said:


> I see on the new map that the hydrant is in the midst of the HC areas. Is it still in an area you can get to w/o a FP? It will be me and the 3 grand daughters all under 7 and haven't seen WOC yet and will want to go to the first show. We are staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel and we'll get 2 FP each but I assume they can't be used for WOC, right?


 


pudinhd said:


> We just saw the show from the hydrant on 7/15. (Great view by the way!!! Thanks for sharing!!) This spot was in the blue section and wasn't one of the handicapped areas.
> 
> No, the Fast Passes cannot be used for the show.


Even if you could use the hotel FPs for WOC that would be a waste. Those are precious FPs that can be used for anything. WOC FPs are easily obtained these days.


----------



## teacherkaren

So this is the first time I've seen that the hydrant is in an area that needs a FP.  So you have to have a blue FP to see it from the hydrant, right?  When you saw the show on the 15th how soon did you get there before the show?


----------



## HydroGuy

teacherkaren said:


> So this is the first time I've seen that the hydrant is in an area that needs a FP. So you have to have a blue FP to see it from the hydrant, right? When you saw the show on the 15th how soon did you get there before the show?


FYI, it is in the blue section and always has been. You must have overlooked that. As with any WOC arrival plan, you have to choose your situation:

1. Must have a spot at all costs - arrive 90 minutes before show starts

2. Would like to have a good shot at a particular spot - but are OK if you do not get it - arrive 60 minutes before show

3. Do not like to wait and can live with a poor spot but hope for a decent spot - arrive 30 minutes before show

I have done the hydrant and you will probably be fine 45 minutes before the show. Maybe 30.


----------



## pudinhd

teacherkaren said:


> So this is the first time I've seen that the hydrant is in an area that needs a FP.  So you have to have a blue FP to see it from the hydrant, right?  When you saw the show on the 15th how soon did you get there before the show?



To be completely honest, we were there ridiculously early and were the first ones let into the blue section.  We went straight to the hydrant because my husband decided he liked that spot the best when we checked out the view earlier in the day.  People didn't start coming into our area for about 15-20 minutes after they opened the entrance, but it was never super crowded by us.  I really enjoyed the show and I hope you do, too!!!


----------



## teacherkaren

Thanks for all the input so quickly!   One more question:  When they were first announcing WOC coming to the park it was touted to be a show that could be seen from all around the lagoon.  Is that true?  Can it be viewed from the sun wheel side?


----------



## PinkBudgie

I believe you are allowed to stand all around the water, but the veiw from the back would not be very good. I wouldn't bother. We did the fire hydrant trick last Tuesday thanks to the info here. We went to the FP machines around noon to get blue for the second show. We lined up for blue at 9:25pm.  Everyone in front of us went down as close as possible to the water. Then people started lining up at the railing along the walk way going down. Right before the show started a few people came over behind us.


----------



## skiingfast

teacherkaren said:


> Thanks for all the input so quickly!   One more question:  When they were first announcing WOC coming to the park it was touted to be a show that could be seen from all around the lagoon.  Is that true?  Can it be viewed from the sun wheel side?



Yes,  the show is visible all around but far better from Paradise Park.  It is meant to be seen from the front so it appears much fuller from there. 

You will notice in some of the maps of the color zones people post, they include a center line.


----------



## HydroGuy

teacherkaren said:


> Thanks for all the input so quickly!  One more question: When they were first announcing WOC coming to the park it was touted to be a show that could be seen from all around the lagoon. Is that true? Can it be viewed from the sun wheel side?





skiingfast said:


> Yes, the show is visible all around but far better from Paradise Park. It is meant to be seen from the front so it appears much fuller from there.
> 
> You will notice in some of the maps of the color zones people post, they include a center line.


Yes, you can stand at other places but it is sort of like trying to watch a movie from the side of the screen. It was not designed to be seen from there. It was designed to be viewed from the front. In WOC's case that is the terraced Paradise Park area.

Good luck.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have done the yellow fire hydrant in the blue section a lot of times and it is by far one of the best spots to see the show from the blue section. I use that spot to videotape the show and you can get the whole show from that spot. I go to the hydrant when the CMs open the viewing area to the FP holders for the show. Most of the people that start to show up around the hydrant is around 30 minutes until the show. Sometimes I see them 15 minutes or 50 minutes until the show.


----------



## kikiq

teacherkaren said:


> Thanks for all the input so quickly!   One more question:  When they were first announcing WOC coming to the park it was touted to be a show that could be seen from all around the lagoon.  Is that true?  Can it be viewed from the sun wheel side?



It can be viewed from the sun wheel side.  And it isn't as bad as some would say.  Granted the projections are not clear BUT if you have small children or just cannot stand and wait for a "good" spot, then it gives you a "general" idea of the show.  My DH and I routinely watch it at least once a month from the backside just right of the seats behind the sun wheel.  Yes, watching it from the Paradise Pier amphitheater is preferred, but we've sat/stood next to people who are still blown away by the show from the backside.  

My DB and DN watched it from the side on Memorial Day weekend by the swings.  A CM even pulled a bench around for them.  They loved it even from that vantage point.  The reality is if you have more than one small child waiting for a prime spot sometimes is not possible but does not mean you have to miss the show.  Plenty of people stand around the lagoon to watch the show.  Another non FP spot that sometimes goes empty is right behind Duffy's gazebo next to the bar before going over to the "backside" of the lagoon.  Not centered, but you at least see some of the projections.


----------



## HydroGuy

kikiq said:


> It can be viewed from the sun wheel side. And it isn't as bad as some would say. Granted the projections are not clear BUT if you have small children or just cannot stand and wait for a "good" spot, then it gives you a "general" idea of the show. My DH and I routinely watch it at least once a month from the backside just right of the seats behind the sun wheel. Yes, watching it from the Paradise Pier amphitheater is preferred, but we've sat/stood next to people who are still blown away by the show from the backside.
> 
> My DB and DN watched it from the side on Memorial Day weekend by the swings. A CM even pulled a bench around for them. They loved it even from that vantage point. The reality is if you have more than one small child waiting for a prime spot sometimes is not possible but does not mean you have to miss the show. Plenty of people stand around the lagoon to watch the show. Another non FP spot that sometimes goes empty is right behind Duffy's gazebo next to the bar before going over to the "backside" of the lagoon. Not centered, but you at least see some of the projections.


Good info! Not a particularly common opinion but sometimes compromises are necessary based on your group mix. Thanks.


----------



## teacherkaren

Thank you so much everyone! The info is very helpful to make decisions.  I think I will try to get the blue passes but if all else fails we'll look at one of these other places mentioned.   Thank you for letting me glean from your recent experiences!


----------



## kikiq

HydroGuy said:


> Good info! Not a particularly common opinion but sometimes compromises are necessary based on your group mix. Thanks.



This last weekend, we wanted to get a spot in front of Little Mermaid to check that out.  We only had Saturday night to do it.  Wanted to see how fast the crowd moved into that area after the first show.  But lost track of time and before we knew it, the DLR Plaza Garden swing band had stopped playing and we hadn't left for DCA...then the fireworks.  

My DDs are older now and we have DGD who is 2.  I have become acutely aware of meltdowns and restless children.  Just wanted to give those folks an option.

BTW, thank you for all the terrific info you collect and pass on.


----------



## Rbthemommy

I'm having a hard time accepting that you have to do so much work for WOC! I mean, I'm excited for it and hope to take my kids to it in Sept. but man it's a LOT of work and waiting (and money if you choose to eat). Sheesh! I have a 5,6, and 7 yr old that I'm sure are not going to want to stand in line for hours when you add up the FP's and waiting to get a "good" spot. Any tips on what I should do? I read many many posts and it's overwhelming!


----------



## skiingfast

Rbthemommy said:


> I'm having a hard time accepting that you have to do so much work for WOC! I mean, I'm excited for it and hope to take my kids to it in Sept. but man it's a LOT of work and waiting (and money if you choose to eat). Sheesh! I have a 5,6, and 7 yr old that I'm sure are not going to want to stand in line for hours when you add up the FP's and waiting to get a "good" spot. Any tips on what I should do? I read many many posts and it's overwhelming!



Getting the FP will take only about 5 minutes, even a long line moves quickly.  Just go up and ask a CM what color and show, if multiple in a day, they are on.  Then get in the FP.

It will help to be waiting when people are let into the area though, and this will take almost 2 hours of waiting.  For the later shows much less.  In any case don't race to the front, any spot on the rail is great, except the far side of the red zone.

Keep in mind a prime veiw of F! or Fireworks takes time too, WoC isn't much different.


----------



## rentayenta

skiingfast said:


> Keep in mind a prime veiw of F! or Fireworks takes time too, WoC isn't much different.





I totally agree with this. 



Rbthemommy, your children might not be ready to wait for 2 hours. Mine were the first time we saw WoC and it was well worth it. They also waited for fireworks a few times and F! once. Now they all prefer to ride BTMRR during the fireworks and only of of my daughters will suffer through the 2 hours for F!.  We'll see what they decide about the WoC this next time. They are wanting me to order the picnic again.


----------



## Rbthemommy

Is there a sheet with the list of what things mean because I have no idea what btmrr or most of what you all say is LOL! Ok so WOC is worth the wait. Is F!?  The week we are going the ONLY day I can see WOC is Friday, which happens to be the night before we fly back to Omaha. Oh joy, we are going to be keeping the kids up super late and getting them up at 5 the next morning for a flight lol!! But it's worth it I have read. I didn't know if F! was worth the wait too. If that's the case, Monday 9/12 is the only other night besides Friday 9/16 we can see it cause it's at the same time... I think anyway. I'm new to all this so I could be wrong.


----------



## rentayenta

Rbthemommy said:


> Is there a sheet with the list of what things mean because I have no idea what btmrr or most of what you all say is LOL! Ok so WOC is worth the wait. Is F!?  The week we are going the ONLY day I can see WOC is Friday, which happens to be the night before we fly back to Omaha. Oh joy, we are going to be keeping the kids up super late and getting them up at 5 the next morning for a flight lol!! But it's worth it I have read. I didn't know if F! was worth the wait too. If that's the case, Monday 9/12 is the only other night besides Friday 9/16 we can see it cause it's at the same time... I think anyway. I'm new to all this so I could be wrong.



I think WoC is totally worth it. It's amazing. Google pictures- it really is cool. 

BTMRR= Big Thunder Mountian Railroad
F!= Fantasmic.

There is an abbreviation thread somewhere.


----------



## HydroGuy

Rbthemommy said:


> Is there a sheet with the list of what things mean because I have no idea what btmrr or most of what you all say is LOL! Ok so WOC is worth the wait.


At the top of the forum is a thread that is always there. That is called a sticky thread. You may want to read it. Here is a link:

Sticky: * DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here! 

In that thread near the top is this link:

"DLR Abbreviations List" - www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520784 

Is WOC worth it? It depends. How many days do you have at DLR? And why is Friday the only night you can see WOC?



Rbthemommy said:


> Is F!? The week we are going the ONLY day I can see WOC is Friday, which happens to be the night before we fly back to Omaha. Oh joy, we are going to be keeping the kids up super late and getting them up at 5 the next morning for a flight lol!! But it's worth it I have read. I didn't know if F! was worth the wait too. If that's the case, Monday 9/12 is the only other night besides Friday 9/16 we can see it cause it's at the same time... I think anyway. I'm new to all this so I could be wrong.


You need to do more research here. Fantasmic typically does not show on weeknights during offseason like Sept. Just to be sure I just checked the DLR calendar and it confirmed no Fantasmic on Sept 12.

Is F! worth it? Again, it depends.

In both WOC and F!s case it is not worth it, IMO, if you have a bad viewing spot. If you have the time and are willing to invest the time to get a good viewing spot, both shows are definitely worth it.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Rbthemommy said:


> I'm having a hard time accepting that you have to do so much work for WOC! I mean, I'm excited for it and hope to take my kids to it in Sept. but man it's a LOT of work and waiting (and money if you choose to eat). Sheesh! I have a 5,6, and 7 yr old that I'm sure are not going to want to stand in line for hours when you add up the FP's and waiting to get a "good" spot. Any tips on what I should do? I read many many posts and it's overwhelming!



ITA, it is overwhelming to contemplate all this extra effort after you've already traveled to the park and paid for park tickets. I think WOC feels crazier than F! or fireworks because it seems like there are a lot more ways for people with more money (and/or the willingness to spend it on this show) to get better viewing, plus the FPs, plus all these discussions about how different the viewing experiences can be from different locations. (Perhaps I just don't know about meals attached to F! and fireworks or other ways where you lay out cash for better seats?) But yeah, just wanted to let you know that you're not the only newbie who gets exhausted just contemplating all the different options (FP alone? Meal with a FP? How early to line up? Where to stand within a section?) at the end of a long park day with kids.

AJ


----------



## HydroGuy

TigerlilyAJ said:


> ITA, it is overwhelming to contemplate all this extra effort after you've already traveled to the park and paid for park tickets. I think WOC feels crazier than F! or fireworks because it seems like there are a lot more ways for people with more money (and/or the willingness to spend it on this show) to get better viewing, plus the FPs, plus all these discussions about how different the viewing experiences can be from different locations. (Perhaps I just don't know about meals attached to F! and fireworks or other ways where you lay out cash for better seats?) But yeah, just wanted to let you know that you're not the only newbie who gets exhausted just contemplating all the different options (FP alone? Meal with a FP? How early to line up? Where to stand within a section?) at the end of a long park day with kids.
> 
> AJ


Not sure what you mean about people with money getting "better seats". First, there are no seats. Second, there are dinners and picnics for WOC. The dinners are already expensive at AG or WOC without WOC. Getting the WOC ticket package is not that much more. Picnics are inexpensive but not necesssary as they get one the same viewing section as those who get the free FP. Fantasmic reserved seats cost much more and give you less - a dessert box rather than a whole dinner.

Some people think the whole FP concept at Disney parks is difficult and overwhelming. Some people think the whole idea of trying to figure out which rides to ride and which will have long lines is overwhelming. So what is difficult for one person is not for another. Forums like this take this information and make it as simple as possible.

Anyone who wants a simple, care free Disney trip can take that approach. Forums like this are for people who want to dig deeper so they can have a better experience. It takes time. It takes research. It takes thinking. It takes planning. But the payoff is usually a much more enjoyable visit.

Not sure if you have ever been to WDW in Florida but DLR (with or without WOC) is a piece of cake in comparison with regard to planning and decisions. 

Seeing WOC is not that hard. Get a free FP. Show up early if you want a good view. Show up later if you do not care. Take the advice in the OP on which viewing spots are best and then go there to see the show. 

Seeing the first Fantasmic show of the night with a good view actually takes more time than WOC.

I hope that helps add some perspective. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

HydroGuy said:


> Not sure what you mean about people with money getting "better seats". First, there are no seats. Second, there are dinners and picnics for WOC. The dinners are already expensive at AG or WOC without WOC. Getting the WOC ticket package is not that much more. Picnics are inexpensive but not necesssary as they get one the same viewing section as those who get the free FP. Fantasmic reserved seats cost much more and give you less - a dessert box rather than a whole dinner.



Yes, I know there are no sitting arrangements. I did not mean literal seats. The WOC ticket is not that much more IF you were interested in dining at those places anyway, which I am not, given the food selections, photos and reviews I've seen, and the prices, but I know (and am glad) that others enjoy them so much.



HydroGuy said:


> Some people think the whole FP concept at Disney parks is difficult and overwhelming. Some people think the whole idea of trying to figure out which rides to ride and which will have long lines is overwhelming. So what is difficult for one person is not for another. Forums like this take this information and make it as simple as possible.



Yes, they do offer a lot of insight and information, which is what I come here for. It is not the forums or posters' explanations that are in any way problematic. Having looked at issues around rides, ride FPs, and the other nightly shows, WOC still feels like the most complicated matrix to consider, with the most time invested before and at the park to feel like you know what you're doing and what might be best for your group. At this point, unlike those other visit issues mentioned, I feel like more knowledge has led to more stress and uncertainty rather than less. Especially compared to, say, ride FPs, where I feel more confident and knowledgable about how we would want to utilize them and how using them really will give us a better experience. Part of me feels like I might've been happier just finding out where to line up for WOC and showing up and seeing whatever I see.  So I just wanted the other poster to know she was not alone in her feelings about trying to plan the best WOC experience for her group.



HydroGuy said:


> Seeing WOC is not that hard. Get a free FP. Show up early if you want a good view. Show up later if you do not care. Take the advice in the OP on which viewing spots are best and then go there to see the show.



Well, yes, that's basically what I've already come away with. It seems like you have to let go and just accept a lot, no matter how much info and planning you might do. I can't seem to find any surefire way for not paying any extra money to know which color section you'll end up in, which some people have made sound like a BIG deal as for one's viewing pleasure. (Do diners at AG or the other place even know which color they will get for viewing? Again, because I nixed that idea early on, I don't even know the finer details about those options.) And of course, within a particular section, some people have made it sound like one's standing position can make or break the experience, given all the time you spend waiting for it.



HydroGuy said:


> Seeing the first Fantasmic show of the night with a good view actually takes more time than WOC.



That's just depressing.  But, unless I'm mistaken (and there's a goodly chance I am), it seems more straightforward, with fewer decisions to make. Isn't F! more a simple First come, first served process where you show up as early as seems worthwhile to you to get your choice of viewing spot? So it might take you more time in the park to stand in line for where you feel good about your viewing odds, but I don't see a dozen threads about all the different options for the viewing experience or people expressing huge differences based on where one got to view it, so I'm not spending as much time pre-park contemplating F! or the fireworks or even Aladdin and its preferred seating.
Again, the main point of my post was to show solidarity with the OP about the array of choices to be made, which is not any kind of reflection on the quality, quantity, or general helpfulness of the contributors to the forum, who are always so helpful in relating their experiences and tips for others.

AJ


----------



## skiingfast

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I can't seem to find any surefire way for not paying any extra money to know which color section you'll end up in, which some people have made sound like a BIG deal as for one's viewing pleasure. (Do diners at AG or the other place even know which color they will get for viewing? Again, because I nixed that idea early on, I don't even know the finer details about those options.)


Ariel's Grotto(AG) or Wine Country Trattoria(WCT) dinners=Preferred Dining section
WCT lunch=Blue
Picnic=Yellow
Free FP from the distirbution machines are given out in order, Blue then Yellow then Red.  If you want a certain one just find out what's being distributed and get in the quick line then.



> Isn't F! more a simple First come, first served process where you show up as early as seems worthwhile to you to get your choice of viewing spot?



If you think about it, all the night shows are first come first serve too.  Be first there, get your spot of choice first.


----------



## Rbthemommy

You know what? I just think it's all way too complicated. I'm going to get my FP at GRR and show up a half hour before the show starts. What ever we get, we get! It's still a life changing experience I nor the kids will forget. I know what seats sort of to stay away from. I'm hoping to avoid the red section completely unless it's by the railing. I'm not the type of person to have to have the "best" seat.. hopefully we can see. What I'm on a mission to do at the moment is buy my darn tickets for the cheapest possible rate. THAT to me is the most important thing, or we don't go. I so wish Craigslist was reliable cause that's what I really wanna do, but I know it doesn't always work and you lose money.


----------



## HydroGuy

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Yes, they do offer a lot of insight and information, which is what I come here for. It is not the forums or posters' explanations that are in any way problematic. Having looked at issues around rides, ride FPs, and the other nightly shows, WOC still feels like the most complicated matrix to consider, with the most time invested before and at the park to feel like you know what you're doing and what might be best for your group. At this point, unlike those other visit issues mentioned, I feel like more knowledge has led to more stress and uncertainty rather than less. Especially compared to, say, ride FPs, where I feel more confident and knowledgable about how we would want to utilize them and how using them really will give us a better experience. Part of me feels like I might've been happier just finding out where to line up for WOC and showing up and seeing whatever I see.  So I just wanted the other poster to know she was not alone in her feelings about trying to plan the best WOC experience for her group.


WOC is a major show like F! and requires a similar time commitment to get a good view. F! has many more good viewing spots than WOC and so one's ability to see F! is much easier. WOC has fewer good viewing spots and requires more planning to get a good spot. In this way WOC is sort of like seeing a fireworks show like RDCT where you need to be careful where you stand if you want to see everything.

In general you are right that WOC requires more planning and effort than just about everything else at DLR. But still a lot less than figuring out dining reservations at WDW.  WOC is a new show (well it is a year old now but still in the "new" phase) and is highly popular. So it is not surprising that it is harder to experience than other more well established attractions at DLR. IMO the payoff is totally worth it. FOR THOSE WHO INVEST THE TIME TO DO IT RIGHT. Otherwise it is likely not worth it.

Yes, many people wing it at DLR and do no planning. It is much easier and less stressful _before they arrive_ because they do nothing. But those are the ones standing in the 90 minute lines in the heat of the day complaining and often irritable and, well, stressed. And their chance of getting a good spot to watch WOC is very small.

Like many other vacations, DLR takes planning and many advance choices to increase the chances of a good experience. Similar if you plan a trip to Hawaii or Italy or Africa - which I have - you need to do a lot of reading and planning and strategizing ahead of time to make sure you get to experience the things which are priorities.

I think you can relax a little. Just go get regular WOC FPs. Show up early (I recommend at least minutes before the show in order to get access to the best spots) and then enjoy!




TigerlilyAJ said:


> Well, yes, that's basically what I've already come away with. It seems like you have to let go and just accept a lot, no matter how much info and planning you might do. I can't seem to find any surefire way for not paying any extra money to know which color section you'll end up in, which some people have made sound like a BIG deal as for one's viewing pleasure. (Do diners at AG or the other place even know which color they will get for viewing? Again, because I nixed that idea early on, I don't even know the finer details about those options.) And of course, within a particular section, some people have made it sound like one's standing position can make or break the experience, given all the time you spend waiting for it.


Ok, slow down. There _are_ surefire ways that are easy and free. Just show up at DCA at 9:30AM (well, maybe a little earlier before it opens at say 9:20), go straight to the GRR ride where WOC FPs are distributed, and get yourself a blue FP which are always given out first. Then plan everything around the blue section. Easy peasy.

On any given day you never know what your FP times will be for anything - except first thing in the morning. So there is a lot of uncertainty for any FP ride. You know you can get the FP, you just do not know ahead of time when you can use it. WOC is similar except what you do not know is the color section you will get - except for first thing in the morning.

As long as you show up early enough before the show (90 minutes) then getting a good viewing spot IS NOT HARD. Just go to the front rail and stake out your spot - or in the blue section go to the rail at the bridge if you think that might be better.



TigerlilyAJ said:


> That's just depressing.  But, unless I'm mistaken (and there's a goodly chance I am), it seems more straightforward, with fewer decisions to make. Isn't F! more a simple First come, first served process where you show up as early as seems worthwhile to you to get your choice of viewing spot? So it might take you more time in the park to stand in line for where you feel good about your viewing odds, but I don't see a dozen threads about all the different options for the viewing experience or people expressing huge differences based on where one got to view it, so I'm not spending as much time pre-park contemplating F! or the fireworks or even Aladdin and its preferred seating.
> Again, the main point of my post was to show solidarity with the OP about the array of choices to be made, which is not any kind of reflection on the quality, quantity, or general helpfulness of the contributors to the forum, who are always so helpful in relating their experiences and tips for others.
> 
> AJ


Yes Fantasmic has fewer choices for the basics. And it has more good viewing spots. Except you need to commit more time to it to see the first show. And/or remember to bring a blanket (and carry that around with you all day). 

WOC is not Fantasmic. And it is much newer. And IMO better.

Hope that helps!


----------



## HydroGuy

Rbthemommy said:


> You know what? I just think it's all way too complicated. I'm going to get my FP at GRR and show up a half hour before the show starts. What ever we get, we get! It's still a life changing experience I nor the kids will forget. I know what seats sort of to stay away from. I'm hoping to avoid the red section completely unless it's by the railing. I'm not the type of person to have to have the "best" seat.. hopefully we can see. What I'm on a mission to do at the moment is buy my darn tickets for the cheapest possible rate. THAT to me is the most important thing, or we don't go. I so wish Craigslist was reliable cause that's what I really wanna do, but I know it doesn't always work and you lose money.


You know seriously, if that is the approach you want to take I would recommend you skip WOC. Unless everyone in your group is tall, your approach is, IMHO, a recipe for disappointment. Just sayin'.


----------



## Scaramedic

Hey sorry to skew the questions here but it is a WOC question.

We have reservations for the WOC dinner at 6:30, yet the show starts at 8pm.  I know people say to get to the PD area early cause it can get busy.  I was just wondering if we will have time to eat, not feel rushed and still get a good view.  We're reserved for Sept 14, one of the slowest weeks of the year and in the middle of the week.

So is this doable or should we try for an earlier reservation?


----------



## skiingfast

Scaramedic said:


> Hey sorry to skew the questions here but it is a WOC question.
> 
> We have reservations for the WOC dinner at 6:30, yet the show starts at 8pm.  I know people say to get to the PD area early cause it can get busy.  I was just wondering if we will have time to eat, not feel rushed and still get a good view.  We're reserved for Sept 14, one of the slowest weeks of the year and in the middle of the week.
> 
> So is this doable or should we try for an earlier reservation?



I would aim for earlier.  At least an hour to eat, and an hour to wait for the show.  People get jammed up in the situation of your current reservation.


----------



## sonnyjane

Rbthemommy said:


> You know what? I just think it's all way too complicated. I'm going to get my FP at GRR and show up a half hour before the show starts. What ever we get, we get! It's still a life changing experience I nor the kids will forget. I know what seats sort of to stay away from. I'm hoping to avoid the red section completely unless it's by the railing. I'm not the type of person to have to have the "best" seat.. hopefully we can see. What I'm on a mission to do at the moment is buy my darn tickets for the cheapest possible rate. THAT to me is the most important thing, or we don't go. I so wish Craigslist was reliable cause that's what I really wanna do, but I know it doesn't always work and you lose money.





HydroGuy said:


> You know seriously, if that is the approach you want to take I would recommend you skip WOC. Unless everyone in your group is tall, your approach is, IMHO, a recipe for disappointment. Just sayin'.



I have to agree with Hydroguy.  If you don't want to show up early to see the show, that's fine, but understand that your children will have a very hard time seeing and the overall experience will be inferior to those that did put in the time.  Would you expect to show up to a popular movie theater on a Friday night to see a new release minutes before the show and expect to get a good spot?   No.  WOC and F! are no exception.  They are shows.  If you want to make sure that everyone is together and that you have a good view, you'll need to show up earlier.  If you don't care, then don't put in the effort, just don't come back and complain that the show was disappointing because you were behind someone tall because, well, that's the risk you're taking by not going early.  Nobody is saying you have to shell out money for a dinner or a picnic - the free FP's are just fine and are what I prefer to use when I see the show.  The important part is lining up for the show at least an hour in advance.


----------



## Rbthemommy

Getaway today, just called them. Stephanie was AMAZING! She spent a half hour on the phone explaining what she did for WOC, other tips for what I should and shouldn't see, and told me the picnic lunches were $16 (I saw they were more somewhere else but she emailed me a link) so I think I'm going that route. I guess we'll just have to spend the extra mula for 5 of those. Oh and a 3 day park hopper through them is $852 for 5 people with a MM .. and it's both parks each day if we want. I'm sold, booking that way I think unless someone knows something cheaper.


----------



## sonnyjane

Rbthemommy said:


> Getaway today, just called them. Stephanie was AMAZING! She spent a half hour on the phone explaining what she did for WOC, other tips for what I should and shouldn't see, and told me the picnic lunches were $16 (I saw they were more somewhere else but she emailed me a link) so I think I'm going that route. I guess we'll just have to spend the extra mula for 5 of those. Oh and a 3 day park hopper through them is $852 for 5 people with a MM .. and it's both parks each day if we want. I'm sold, booking that way I think unless someone knows something cheaper.



Oh boy.  Okay...when you get the picnic, you just get a yellow FP inside your picnic box, the EXACT SAME yellow FP that you would get FOR FREE from the machine.  You STILL must line up with all the other people that have FP's before the show, which is why you STILL need to show up at least an hour early to get a good spot so your kids can see.  If you're trying to save money, don't get the picnics, just get the FREE FPs, you'll save $80 right there!


----------



## Scaramedic

skiingfast said:


> I would aim for earlier.  At least an hour to eat, and an hour to wait for the show.  People get jammed up in the situation of your current reservation.



Thanks, had a feeling that was going to be kind of tight.  Don't want to feel rushed during our meal.


----------



## HydroGuy

Rbthemommy said:


> Getaway today, just called them. Stephanie was AMAZING! She spent a half hour on the phone explaining what she did for WOC, other tips for what I should and shouldn't see, and told me the picnic lunches were $16 (I saw they were more somewhere else but she emailed me a link) so I think I'm going that route. I guess we'll just have to spend the extra mula for 5 of those. Oh and a 3 day park hopper through them is $852 for 5 people with a MM .. and it's both parks each day if we want. I'm sold, booking that way I think unless someone knows something cheaper.


Have you even read the first post in this thread yet? What you just "discovered" is all explained there. And I doubt that someone at GAT would have better info than what this forum provides. It _might_ be equal but it is probably not as good.



sonnyjane said:


> Oh boy. Okay...when you get the picnic, you just get a yellow FP inside your picnic box, the EXACT SAME yellow FP that you would get FOR FREE from the machine. You STILL must line up with all the other people that have FP's before the show, which is why you STILL need to show up at least an hour early to get a good spot so your kids can see. If you're trying to save money, don't get the picnics, just get the FREE FPs, you'll save $80 right there!


SJ is totally correct here.

Please, go back to the first post in this thread and read it through. Then come back with more questions. It appears like you are making decisions on a lot of misinformation and misunderstandings. Which is causing you a lot of unnecessary stress!


----------



## sonnyjane

HydroGuy said:


> Have you even read the first post in this thread yet? What you just "discovered" is all explained there. And I doubt that someone at GAT would have better info than what this forum provides. It _might_ be equal but it is probably not as good.
> 
> SJ is totally correct here.
> 
> Please, go back to the first post in this thread and read it through. Then come back with more questions. It appears like you are making decisions on a lot of misinformation and misunderstandings. Which is causing you a lot of unnecessary stress!



  I hope she comes back to read our responses before booking!!!


----------



## Libby

We saw WOC in early June - on a Sunday night. We got the picnic dinners - which were delicious and lined up about an hour before the sections opened up. We headed for one of the back locations - as advised by quite a few of the "experts". NO-ONE wanted to sit with us and it was about 15mins before showtime before we had any neighbours. But we were really happy with the view we had and we were able to sit and wait until showtime. We were thinking we could have come a LOT later but I think we just saw it on a quiet night because the next night our "spot" and all the other good ones were taken with 15mins of the sections being opened. I do recommend going before the ropes go up and choosing your location so you know where to head.
We LOVED the show - I think it's the best of them yet (except for maybe Tapestry of Nations parade and Illiminations in EPCOT). We didn't have kids with us this trip but get them some dinner, get a spot by the rail so they can see and sit while you wait.

You can read about, and see photos, of the day we did WOC here.
http://libby.withnall.com/2011/06/06/usa-day-2-part-2-california-adventure/


----------



## HydroGuy

Scaramedic said:


> Hey sorry to skew the questions here but it is a WOC question.
> 
> We have reservations for the WOC dinner at 6:30, yet the show starts at 8pm. I know people say to get to the PD area early cause it can get busy. I was just wondering if we will have time to eat, not feel rushed and still get a good view. We're reserved for Sept 14, one of the slowest weeks of the year and in the middle of the week.
> 
> So is this doable or should we try for an earlier reservation?





skiingfast said:


> I would aim for earlier. At least an hour to eat, and an hour to wait for the show. People get jammed up in the situation of your current reservation.


I agree with Ski. If I had an 8PM WOC I would:

1. Make the dining reservation for no less than 3 hours before

2. Enjoy the dinner - take your time - but try and be out and to the queue area 90 minutes before the show. Whcih gives you 90 minutes for dinner and walking to the queue which is 5 minutes from AG or WCT. We did it in 60-70 minutes and took our time.


----------



## Rbthemommy

Dont worry I haven't booked yet. Yes I read the first post, but since I have read so many other posts my mind was/is swimming. She did say she lined up an hour before...that's fine with me. I just hope we don't get red fast passes or something. What we get is what we get.  I am sure we'll still enjoy it. I don't however want to get wet, misted is fine. So I won't be trying to get to the railing. I think I read several posts say the 3rd tier in yellow is good or something. I dunoo. Don't care to put more energy into where I'll be at. I'm going, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## skiingfast

Rbthemommy said:


> Dont worry I haven't booked yet. Yes I read the first post, but since I have read so many other posts my mind was/is swimming. She did say she lined up an hour before...that's fine with me. I just hope we don't get red fast passes or something. What we get is what we get.  I am sure we'll still enjoy it. I don't however want to get wet, misted is fine. So I won't be trying to get to the railing. I think I read several posts say the 3rd tier in yellow is good or something. I dunoo. Don't care to put more energy into where I'll be at. I'm going, that's all that matters to me.



Look at it this way.  If you decide not to order the picnics, but get to DCA and find you are stuck with Red(it's not all bad, but you want to be in the closer part of it), you still have the option to buy the picnic when in the park.  They can sell out but that is more typical on the busiest days.


----------



## becstr

Great thread! I can't wait to see WOC for the first time this Sept! So here is my question. If I attend MM on Thursday, Sept 22 and head to DCA after collecting ST fastpasses at 10am, what is the likelihood I will get blue fastpasses for WOC?


----------



## HydroGuy

becstr said:


> Great thread! I can't wait to see WOC for the first time this Sept! So here is my question. If I attend MM on Thursday, Sept 22 and head to DCA after collecting ST fastpasses at 10am, what is the likelihood I will get blue fastpasses for WOC?


Pretty good I would say. But be prepared for yellow. I would take yellow over blue myself anyways.


----------



## becstr

Thanks Hydroguy, now I have the first hour of our trip planned, time to plan the rest of our 5 days!


----------



## 5ne5chalmer5

Disneyland 1951 said:


>



Is the new handicapped section in the back really that awful?  Is it elevated, or are there people standing in front of us blocking the view?  I'm debating whether to get in line 1.5 hours early with my family and wheelchair bound grandma to try to scramble for a rail view up front for her, or get in line about a half hour before the show and settle for the new handicapped section in the back.  Thanks!


----------



## ArchOwl

5ne5chalmer5 said:


> Is the new handicapped section in the back really that awful?  Is it elevated, or are there people standing in front of us blocking the view?  I'm debating whether to get in line 1.5 hours early with my family and wheelchair bound grandma to try to scramble for a rail view up front for her, or get in line about a half hour before the show and settle for the new handicapped section in the back.  Thanks!



When I was there in July, the handicapped folks were allowed in the section first and had their choice of spots before the rest were allowed in.  I haven't seen the show from the very back, but notice that the VIP section is in the back, so it couldn't be horrible.


----------



## TiggerCat

5ne5chalmer5 said:


> Is the new handicapped section in the back really that awful?  Is it elevated, or are there people standing in front of us blocking the view?  I'm debating whether to get in line 1.5 hours early with my family and wheelchair bound grandma to try to scramble for a rail view up front for her, or get in line about a half hour before the show and settle for the new handicapped section in the back.  Thanks!



We watched the show on Friday from this area.  The view is good from that point and the CMs were vigilant at keeping people from standing on the fences in front and obstructing the view from the handicapped section.  There are a number of benches in that area so wheelchair bound guests have a choice between staying in their chair or using a bench.  The benches are to the far left (as you face the show) and that area is elevated enough to see well over the heads of guests in front.  Note that those guests who can stand should do so to ensure that there is sufficient seating for those who need it.  

On another note, this section was strictly for the use of guests in a wheelchair/ECV and those with a GAC card along with their guests.  The CMs kept a close eye on the section before and throughout the show.  Those individuals who managed to sneak in where promptly asked to leave so kudos to the CMs.

Finally, this section is well located to vacate the park at the end of the show and it is also far enough from the water to avoid the mist that can be uncomfortable during the cooler evenings.

Enjoy,

TC.


----------



## Judy from Boise

ArchOwl said:


> For those interested, this is the view from the Cove Bar where I watched World of Color on Sunday, February 27th.  I do not recommend this location for your first experience, but it was a nice way for hubby and I to see it again without standing in line.  The Cove Bar does charge a $10 cover per person if you stay to watch the show, but that wasn't a big deal to us since we wanted to finish our drinks anyway.
> 
> Last call for drinks was at 7:45pm if I remember correctly.  The show began at 8:15pm.



searched the thread for "cove bar" and this is what came up.......plan to do this end of Sept, any new tips or experiences? Guesses on when we would need to show up to snag a railside table?


----------



## Love Tink

5ne5chalmer5 said:


> Is the new handicapped section in the back really that awful?  Is it elevated, or are there people standing in front of us blocking the view?  I'm debating whether to get in line 1.5 hours early with my family and wheelchair bound grandma to try to scramble for a rail view up front for her, or get in line about a half hour before the show and settle for the new handicapped section in the back.  Thanks!



We watched the show from the blue handicapped section last Tuesday. It's the only time I've seen the show, so I don't have a lot of basis for comparison, but I didn't think it was awful at all.

We arrived about 20-25 minutes before the show and my husband was able to get a seat on a bench in the front row. My children and I stood behind the benches....actually, we sat on the ground for 20 minutes and then stood at showtime. That was NICE, because down in the hordes I don't think anyone had room to sit down while waiting. 

Anyway, the section is elevated behind the crowd, so my two older children could pretty much see without being held, and my little one could see with me holding him in my arms. Down below, there were hundreds of kids up on their parents' shoulders, so if you weren't there early enough for the rail, your kids probably wouldn't be able to see much. 

For my family, which fought me on going to the show to begin with, and certainly wasn't going to arrive 60-90 minutes early, it was perfect.


----------



## 5ne5chalmer5

Thanks everyone!  Super helpful stuff.


----------



## HydroGuy

It has been exactly one year since I created this World of Color Superthread. It has been viewed over 32,000 times! Almost 100 times each day.

Based on my visits and CM interviews over the last two weeks I have significantly updated the OP with new maps and new advice.

Enjoy!


----------



## mvf-m11c

HydroGuy said:


> It has been exactly one year since I created this World of Color Superthread. It has been viewed over 32,000 times! Almost 100 times each day.
> 
> Based on my visits and CM interviews over the last two weeks I have significantly updated the OP with new maps and new advice.
> 
> Enjoy!



Just like that one year has past since you started this thread.

Nice job on the update HydroGuy.


----------



## ArchOwl

HydroGuy said:


> It has been exactly one year since I created this World of Color Superthread. It has been viewed over 32,000 times! Almost 100 times each day.
> 
> Based on my visits and CM interviews over the last two weeks I have significantly updated the OP with new maps and new advice.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you!  I know I am going to need this over Labor Day weekend!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

We were in the yellow section at the front of the round area, just above the PD steps, on Aug 17. We do not recommend it for kids as adults standing one step lower will block their view. It was fine for adults. 

With yellow and kids, we continue to recommend the wet zone. Buy or bring ponchos. you will need to arrive early to get the best spots. -- Suzanne


----------



## tylerg

I read the thread.
I have the Picnic package on sunday 9-4-11 for the first show.
What is my best bet for viewing.
Do I have a shot at The fire hydrant spot.
If I don't get Blue fast pass can I try to trade up for a blue for the second show it some point.

Thanks

Tyler


----------



## mvf-m11c

tylerg said:


> I read the thread.
> I have the Picnic package on sunday 9-4-11 for the first show.
> What is my best bet for viewing.
> Do I have a shot at The fire hydrant spot.
> If I don't get Blue fast pass can I try to trade up for a blue for the second show it some point.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tyler



When you order the WoC picnic, you will only get the yellow FP. I did the picnic last Sunday and talked to a CM and said that you get the yellow FP with the picnic. They don't do blue FP anymore.


----------



## HydroGuy

tylerg said:


> I read the thread.
> I have the Picnic package on sunday 9-4-11 for the first show.
> What is my best bet for viewing.
> Do I have a shot at The fire hydrant spot.
> If I don't get Blue fast pass can I try to trade up for a blue for the second show it some point.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tyler


As discussed in the OP and confirmed by mvf, you get a yellow FP. Since the fire hydrant is in blue you cannot access that.

Your best bet for viewing is discussed in the OP. It shows locations and times to arrive.


----------



## TLPL

Thanks HydroGuy for these wonderful info! Our trip was a success,and WoC was the trip highlight. We skipped the Prefer Dinning and go straight for the Hydrant spot 30 mins before showtime. Wonderful view with minimum wait time!! And saved money too!


----------



## jennilouwho

I just wanted to make a comment about the fire hydrant spot. We saw the show twice in July and the secret is out on this spot. We had to get there an hour early to get a spot there and even then there were people already over there when we got there. People would come 30-45 minutes before show time and be upset that those spots were already taken. I liked that spot though because my kids could see and we could get out quickly, but just wanted to let people know that at least in our experience you couldn't get that spot at the last minute anymore.


----------



## melbatoast

Thanks HydroGuy! It looks like the Preferred Dining section is shrinking. Maybe a lot of people aren't booking the dining packages?? Now to decide what to do. Do you think the preferred dining area is THAT much better than the other areas?? We will have 6 people, so the dining pkg get's pretty expensive - and my teenagers will be ordering the pasta and $40 for pasta is pretty expensive!!! What do you think? I consider you an expert knowing that you have seen it 25 times - that's incredible!!!


----------



## melbatoast

Also, does anyone know if you do the WCT lunch, which gives you a "reserved" spot, what section that is in?  Someone said it was the same as the picnics, but now that the picnics are only yellow, would that be the same?


----------



## Nonsuch

melbatoast said:


> Thanks HydroGuy! It looks like the Preferred Dining section is shrinking. Maybe a lot of people aren't booking the dining packages?? Now to decide what to do. Do you think the preferred dining area is THAT much better than the other areas?? We will have 6 people, so the dining pkg get's pretty expensive - and my teenagers will be ordering the pasta and $40 for pasta is pretty expensive!!! What do you think? I consider you an expert knowing that you have seen it 25 times - that's incredible!!!


I have not seen the show as often as HydroGuy, but have done Preferred Dining many times (all before the section shrunk).

My favorite spot is marked "A" on the map, which was part of Preferred Dining.  This provides a great wide view of the show 
You might try to get Blue passes early in the morning.  Your teenagers can "earn their keep" by waiting in line early for the show  

I have also viewed from the spot marked "B" on the map, and thought it was too close.  Of course some parts of the show are more spectacular up close, but I like the "big picture"


----------



## HydroGuy

melbatoast said:


> Thanks HydroGuy! It looks like the Preferred Dining section is shrinking. Maybe a lot of people aren't booking the dining packages??


I think there are less people booking dining packages. But when the PD area was bigger last summer I noticed a lot of empty space. Now all the space seems to fill up. So maybe the number of people has not dropped off that much.



melbatoast said:


> Do you think the preferred dining area is THAT much better than the other areas?? We will have 6 people, so the dining pkg get's pretty expensive - and my teenagers will be ordering the pasta and $40 for pasta is pretty expensive!!! What do you think?


This is highly subjective. And it depends on your wallet. We have done PD three times. The dining itself is very good IMO and almost worth the $35-40 on its own - when using Disney prices for food at the better venues.

Is it worth it to pay that much just for the PD view? Probably not. You can get nearly the same view in blue or yellow.

Is the PD view the best view? IMO the elevated front rail is the best view. It is close but not too close. 

I have seen the show from farther back a couple time and while good, it seemed like I was too far away.

Again, highly subjective.



melbatoast said:


> I consider you an expert knowing that you have seen it 25 times - that's incredible!!!


I am _not_ the WOC expert - just someone who pays attention to details and has a knack for organizing information - and wants others to have the best chance at a good experience seeing this awesome show.

I have only send WOC 7 times. Not 25. Once in blue, twice in yellow, once in red and three times in PD. It still gives me goosebumps though!


----------



## Albort

HydroGuy said:


> I have only send WOC 7 times. Not 25. Once in blue, twice in yellow, once in red and three times in PD. It still gives me goosebumps though!



Dont lie. :]  just admit it!


----------



## melbatoast

HydroGuy, I pay attention to detail also - I consider myself a WDW expert though!  I thought I saw somewhere that you saw it 25 times - LOL sorry!  Did you eat at both Ariel's and WCT?  I was thinking about eating at one of the 2 anyway, so maybe we will do the package.  I'm just worried about it being super busy as we will be there Dec. 22-Dec.25, probably going to CA one day, and Disneyland one day.  It always pays to plan ahead!!!


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> Dont lie. :] just admit it!


Al, glad to see you are still around.

All you DIS folks, I _finally_ got to meet the illustrious Albort a couple weeks ago!


----------



## HydroGuy

melbatoast said:


> HydroGuy, I pay attention to detail also - I consider myself a WDW expert though! I thought I saw somewhere that you saw it 25 times - LOL sorry! Did you eat at both Ariel's and WCT? I was thinking about eating at one of the 2 anyway, so maybe we will do the package. I'm just worried about it being super busy as we will be there Dec. 22-Dec.25, probably going to CA one day, and Disneyland one day. It always pays to plan ahead!!!


Somewhere in another post I said I was not an expert like maybe someone who had seen WOC 25 times...

We did AG three time for WOC PD. Never WCT. We have done WCT for a regular meal. We like eating outside at AG on the water immersed in Paradise Pier - and we like the food - and that is the reason we keep going back there.


----------



## DLR29

This Friday I'll be returning to the PD section for the second time ever!  I've only seen it in blue otherwise.  Granted, I've seen it from many different parts of the blue section...


----------



## micahy

Anyone have any idea on what the approximate times have been that the different color fastpasses are being given out on weekdays lately?  

We're planning on attending Thursday, September 8 and would prefer red, but would settle for yellow, and would prefer to avoid blue altogether.  We've watched from all 3 zones and really prefer being right up on the boardwalk if possible.

I see from HG's excellent update that the order is now blue, yellow, red, but wonder if anyone knows what the approximate cut-off times for each color have been on less-busy weekdays of late.

Thanks, in advance to any knowledge-havers.


----------



## skiingfast

micahy said:


> Anyone have any idea on what the approximate times have been that the different color fastpasses are being given out on weekdays lately?
> 
> We're planning on attending Thursday, September 8 and would prefer red, but would settle for yellow, and would prefer to avoid blue altogether.  We've watched from all 3 zones and really prefer being right up on the boardwalk if possible.



It's sure to change because the 8th will be almost offseason and right now it's still busy summer.

If you really want red it will probably be early afternoon.  I'd suggest stopping by the distribution area at GRR and ask what color they are on.  Also if you get one color early you might ask to trade it later.


----------



## pycees312

i know many of people have given their opinions and here goes mine about World of Color. we decided our last trip to go ahead and do it since it's been more than a year. The standing wait time was horrible. But what jept me going was thinking it's all going to be worth the wait... well wrong.. i am only 5' tall and my lil one is 8. My DS who is 6'5 and the twins did not go on this trip. Anywho we ended up in the blue section on the second tier per the image of the area posted. Very close to the green section though but even still this was horrible.. kids were getting lost from their parents because parent were trying to tell the kids to go to the front to see better and since it's dark it was easy to loose little ones. I personally would not have done with with my kid and i had to contantly tell this non english speaking lady by a tap on the shoulder her kid had once again moved.  I didn't see much of the show only what I could see over heads of people with kids on the shoulder and tall people. It was just the pits...If Disney wants this to be something people come back to see they need to fix this asap and put some seating in even if it's cement seating.  PLEASE PLEASE fix this.. it's been a year of that madness and no one at Disney has said" Hey this is not the magical experience for disney goers as we thought let's coem up with a quick solution??" i know I will not be going back ever again unless they get some tier seating...


----------



## HydroGuy

pycees312 said:


> i know many of people have given their opinions and here goes mine about World of Color. we decided our last trip to go ahead and do it since it's been more than a year. The standing wait time was horrible. But what jept me going was thinking it's all going to be worth the wait... well wrong.. i am only 5' tall and my lil one is 8. My DS who is 6'5 and the twins did not go on this trip. Anywho we ended up in the blue section on the second tier per the image of the area posted. Very close to the green section though but even still this was horrible.. kids were getting lost from their parents because parent were trying to tell the kids to go to the front to see better and since it's dark it was easy to loose little ones. I personally would not have done with with my kid and i had to contantly tell this non english speaking lady by a tap on the shoulder her kid had once again moved. I didn't see much of the show only what I could see over heads of people with kids on the shoulder and tall people. It was just the pits...If Disney wants this to be something people come back to see they need to fix this asap and put some seating in even if it's cement seating. PLEASE PLEASE fix this.. it's been a year of that madness and no one at Disney has said" Hey this is not the magical experience for disney goers as we thought let's coem up with a quick solution??" i know I will not be going back ever again unless they get some tier seating...


I think your voice is a good one and - to my mind - reinforces how important it is to get a rail spot down at the front - or something like the fire hydrant at the back. There _are_ spots where people of small stature and children can see well.  But there are many more spots where they can't. 

You are right that Disney can and should improve the viewing experience for WOC. However, they have their hands full with DCA at the moment and WOC is still immensely popular. How could they close WOC for 2+ months to rebuild the viewing area with everything else going on? They can't take it down until 2013 at the earliest because they want 2012 to be the year they unveil the new, improved DCA. 

I hope once they improve the viewing you can go back and enjoy the show. But for some it might be best to skip this show.


----------



## tylerg

Hi ,
Have picnic dining for the first show. Per the diagram  looks like the best available to me are the 2 green star areas in the yellow section   . Wat staging area do I go to to get my bets shot at these and when.  have a 6 year old with me.

in the photo looks like there are benches in front of the green star secton of yellow   .
witch green star is best.
or is the circle a better bet.

Thanks for all the work put in here on the board


----------



## HydroGuy

tylerg said:


> Hi ,
> Have picnic dining for the first show. Per the diagram looks like the best available to me are the 2 green star areas in the yellow section . Wat staging area do I go to to get my bets shot at these and when. have a 6 year old with me.
> 
> in the photo looks like there are benches in front of the green star secton of yellow .
> witch green star is best.
> or is the circle a better bet.
> 
> Thanks for all the work put in here on the board


I would go for west yellow queue. As discussed in the OP get there 90 minutes early if you want a front rail. The green star area in the yellow section will be better than all of the yellow star areas IMO. But the most important thing will be to be standing at the rail.


----------



## Nonsuch

tylerg said:


> in the photo looks like there are benches in front of the green star secton of yellow


There are benches in the area during the day, but they are removed before the show.  The only seating is in the handicap areas.


----------



## sierranevada

Okay - strangely I find myself in a dilemma!  I just saw WoC again - 9 pm show with Wine Country Trattoria dining.  First time dining at WCT - have done Ariel's 3 times.  I was blown away by the food at WCT so much that I switched my reservations for Oct from Ariel's to WCT and was doing 5:30 for the 9 pm show.

The dilemma is that we have also changed to the GCH concierge level instead of regular room at the DLH (it is a quick 3 day trip with only 2 nights in the parks).    So... the lounge opens at 5 pm for cocktails and I am thinking we would like to take advantage of it so am thinking of doing a later dinner reservation for the second WoC show at 10:15.  The only time I did the second show was about a week after it opened and queuing was very chaotic!

Has anyone done the Preferred Dining for the second show - is it less crowded?

Thanks


----------



## AndyR

sierranevada said:


> Okay - strangely I find myself in a dilemma!  I just saw WoC again - 9 pm show with Wine Country Trattoria dining.  First time dining at WCT - have done Ariel's 3 times.  I was blown away by the food at WCT so much that I switched my reservations for Oct from Ariel's to WCT and was doing 5:30 for the 9 pm show.
> 
> The dilemma is that we have also changed to the GCH concierge level instead of regular room at the DLH (it is a quick 3 day trip with only 2 nights in the parks).    So... the lounge opens at 5 pm for cocktails and I am thinking we would like to take advantage of it so am thinking of doing a later dinner reservation for the second WoC show at 10:15.  The only time I did the second show was about a week after it opened and queuing was very chaotic!
> 
> Has anyone done the Preferred Dining for the second show - is it less crowded?
> 
> Thanks



We've done late dining and the 10:15 show 3 times. Definately less hectic.

Andy


----------



## HydroGuy

AndyR said:


> We've done late dining and the 10:15 show 3 times. Definately less hectic.
> 
> Andy


I have only done PD for the first show and my OP reflects the queue location as of a few weeks ago.

Where does second show queue for PD and how recent is your info?

Thanks!


----------



## AndyR

HydroGuy said:


> I have only done PD for the first show and my OP reflects the queue location as of a few weeks ago.
> 
> Where does second show queue for PD and how recent is your info?
> 
> Thanks!



Our last one was late April. The queue was by the picnic pick up area. There were only 11 or 14 of us there, we had the place to ourselves. There's a pic somewhere in this thread of how empty it was. I'm going to be there in 10 days and will check it out again.

Andy


----------



## Ross3half

We saw WOC this past weekend with the preferred dining package at Ariel's Grotto.  Tri-tip was good, fish was tasteless, and we didn't care for the desserts (Ariels Grotto lunch desserts were much tastier and much more popular according to our waiter).  Kids spaghetti and chicken skewer were a hit.  Dining reservation was for 6:20 and we finished up in a little less than an hour.  

We went over to find the queue to line up after dinner and were shown an area but they said it was too early to be in the area for PD, so we rode Ariel and came back.  By then about 20-25 people were lined up in a different area so we joined the back of the line.  Quite a few people line up behind us while we waited and then just prior to entry time they pulled the back of the line around to the entry point and had them "fill in" which put us toward the back of the group...made for a lot of unhappy people around us!  By the time we made our way through, we ended up with spots toward the top of the rail on the ramp that looks like it's actually part of the blue section.  We wheeled our two strollers right up to the rail and the kids had a good view.  Although this doesn't look like one of the ideal spots on the map, I was just happy we got a spot without people standing in front of us.  

WOC was fantastic but we all agreed a different Lion King scene would have been much better (that scene was rather upsetting to one of the kids).  All in all, I was glad we did it once, but I don't think we'd do preferred dining again and I don't know that we'll spend all the time required for WOC again until/if they come up with an easier system for viewing that is less time consuming.  Definitely worth it to see at least once though!


----------



## adoborocks

I apologize if the question has already been asked, but if I were to pick up Fastpasses for the first performance, would it be possible later to trade them in for Fastpasses for the second performance? or... Would it still be possible to redeem Fastpasses for the second performance if I already have Fastpasses issued for the first? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sonnyjane

adoborocks said:


> I apologize if the question has already been asked, but if I were to pick up Fastpasses for the first performance, would it be possible later to trade them in for Fastpasses for the second performance? or... Would it still be possible to redeem Fastpasses for the second performance if I already have Fastpasses issued for the first? Thanks for your help.



In short, no.  You can only hold FP's for one WOC show, so if you want the second one, don't pick up your FP until they are distributing the second show (you can ask the CM's at the machines what color and show is being distributed).  If you absolutely want to go to the second show but don't want to worry about picking up a FP at the right time, then you can reserve a preferred meal or picnic for the second show, but this is unnecessary in my opinion as long as you're willing to head to GRR in the afternoon to pick up a free FP for the second show.


----------



## adoborocks

Cool thanks for the info.  Any ideas or guesses as to how long I'll have to wait till the begin distribution of second performance?


----------



## HydroGuy

adoborocks said:


> Cool thanks for the info. Any ideas or guesses as to how long I'll have to wait till the begin distribution of second performance?


It is hard to say but as the OP relates it might take 3-5 hours to get all first show FPs distributed.


----------



## Nonsuch

HydroGuy said:


> It is hard to say but as the OP relates it might take 3-5 hours to get all first show FPs distributed.


All depends on crowds 
Thursday September 1 was a slow day, and first show FPs were still available at 4PM


----------



## StephNJer

If we are purchasing the picnic meals, do we have to purchase one for even our 1 year old? Or are certain ages free?


----------



## HydroGuy

StephNJer said:


> If we are purchasing the picnic meals, do we have to purchase one for even our 1 year old? Or are certain ages free?


I have not done this but generally under 3-year-olds do not need passes. I mean they have free entrance to the parks so if you wanted to get them a regular FP you could not because they do not have an entrance ticket. The same would be true for picnics.


----------



## StephNJer

HydroGuy said:


> I have not done this but generally under 3-year-olds do not need passes. I mean they have free entrance to the parks so if you wanted to get them a regular FP you could not because they do not have an entrance ticket. The same would be true for picnics.



Thanks! This is what I was figuring, but I didn't know if maybe things were a little different with the WOC dining packages. Saves us a bit of money, which is always good!


----------



## adoborocks

HydroGuy said:


> It is hard to say but as the OP relates it might take 3-5 hours to get all first show FPs distributed.



Thanks for the info and for the best, most thorough, and most current info on the web in regards to WOC!  Shout out to Hoku for the recommendation to come here.


----------



## Nonsuch

On September 2, there was a handicap area within Preferred Dining 
There were benches and open space for wheelchairs.  The area was marked off with tape on the ground rather than the typical rope and poles, so this area might be a temporary experiment. It always seemed odd that there was no Handicap seating within Preferred Dining, so I hope a permanent location is assigned.

The Preferred Dining Handicap Area is shown in Purple


----------



## HydroGuy

Nonsuch said:


> On September 2, there was a handicap area within Preferred Dining
> There were benches and open space for wheelchairs. The area was marked off with tape on the ground rather than the typical rope and poles, so this area might be a temporary experiment. It always seemed odd that there was no Handicap seating within Preferred Dining, so I hope a permanent location is assigned.
> 
> The Preferred Dining Handicap Area is shown in Purple


Thanks I will add link to your post in the OP.


----------



## hmonkeyruns

Thanks so much for this thread and especially the fire hydrant tip!  We had PERFECT views for the 9:00 show this past Saturday and the whole time I was thinking how happy I was to be ahead of that giant crowd getting back to my hotel.

I pulled the map up on my iPhone and found the hydrant and there was one other person already in place who lauged and said "you must know the secret spot too!".  

Great fun!


----------



## Nonsuch

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks I will add link to your post in the OP.


Thank you for this excellent thread.  Your maps are very helpful, and made it easy for me to show the PD HC location.

Also related to PD, the PD area extended into the "blue" area on your map.
September 2 was a Friday, so perhaps the size of PD changes based on the day of the week (or the actual number of PD reservations).


----------



## HydroGuy

Nonsuch said:


> Thank you for this excellent thread. Your maps are very helpful, and made it easy for me to show the PD HC location.
> 
> Also related to PD, the PD area extended into the "blue" area on your map.
> September 2 was a Friday, so perhaps the size of PD changes based on the day of the week (or the actual number of PD reservations).


 
Thanks for the observations. I was not paying as much attention to the expanded blue area you showed. I know there is a roped walkway there down to the PD area. But I seemed to remember it was a rope corridor and all PD folks were encouraged to move down to the green area. I did not realize any PD people were allowed there. Do you know if they are?

Do you recall if the whole walk way in your addition was dedicated to PD or only a slice of it - leaving room for blue behind it?


----------



## Nonsuch

HydroGuy said:


> Do you recall if the whole walk way in your addition was dedicated to PD or only a slice of it - leaving room for blue behind it?


The additional area was part of the path down to the front of PD.  There was no one in the area, so I assume it was dedicated to PD.


----------



## HydroGuy

Nonsuch said:


> The additional area was part of the path down to the front of PD. There was no one in the area, so I assume it was dedicated to PD.


Alright DISers! We need your help!

Anyone going to WOC anytime soon - especially those doing preferred dining - can you check what is happening with the area outlined by Nonsuch in post 424? Please ask a WOC CM if the area is kept for PD guests or is opened to other yellow or blue guests after PD is filled.

Thanks!


----------



## Saylan

We saw it on Sunday night with PD and at least the back half of the front part (the part that is close to being horizontal) was required to be kept clear for HC access and safety lane. This included the back half of the green flat areas between the access way and HC viewing so people on the stairs had to stay ON the stairs. The CM was very polite and appreciative that people followed this which is why I remember it. DBF and I were at the back of the group so there was no one behind us for about 3 - 4 feet and then the stairs started.

The HC viewing in PD also included benches, and was taped off on the ground. A few people in PD migrated there when viewing space was scarce. I did see some people being asked to move out of the taped off space so there was space for HC guests but it looked like if they didn't need the space for HC guests, you were ok to stand in it. You were not allowed to stand behind the taped space (where the access-way was). They were very strong about that. So PD only got about 3, mabe 4 tiny people deep before you reached 'must remain clear' territory.

What was also interesting is PD was allowed to sit until the show essentially started where as the group on the circle platform behind PD were made to stand up about 20-ish minutes before the show was to start (I assume to make room for everyone). Amazing the difference a rope can make.


----------



## LittleWoodenHead

MAP CORRECTION:

I just had my 4th viewing of WoC last month (August 4) and the starred Wet Zone (in front of Yellow on the map) was also Yellow; not Red.

If it's a warm, non-windy night and you don't mind getting damp, I _highly_ recommend that area.  I liked it better than PD or Yellow behind PD, as you get a great view of the water-level effects.  (Unlike fireworks, not everything takes place over your head.)  It's probably the best place to view WoC.


----------



## HydroGuy

LittleWoodenHead said:


> MAP CORRECTION:
> 
> I just had my 4th viewing of WoC last month (August 4) and the starred Wet Zone (in front of Yellow on the map) was also Yellow; not Red.
> 
> If it's a warm, non-windy night and you don't mind getting damp, I _highly_ recommend that area. I liked it better than PD or Yellow behind PD, as you get a great view of the water-level effects. (Unlike fireworks, not everything takes place over your head.) It's probably the best place to view WoC.


I did not want to confuse things but when I went on August 21 that area just to the left of Preferred Dining was red and yellow. I think this is the spot to which you are referring. I had a yellow. The spot was officially red. When I went down to the front there the CMs were saying that red section was also open to yellows. It was a mixed red/yellow section.


----------



## monicatb

This will be our first time watching WoC. We will stay onsite so we'll be getting a FP at 9 am, thus I assume we'll be getting one for the blue section. I've read all the advice and know that we need to get in line 60-90 min before the show (only 8:15 pm that night) in order to get a good spot. I don't mind getting in line that early but, since we will only have one day for DL and DCA, we would like to take advantage of it. So I'm wondering, if I go by myself to stand in line lets say at 6:45 pm, and the rest of the family arrives around 7:30 pm, how easy is it to hold a place for a family of 5 (2 adults, 1 teenager and 2 kids)? Can they easily find their way inside to join me (hopefully to a front rail)? Or should I plan at least 2 adults to save a place? Or more? We won't have a stroller, so I don't know if you can even save a place there.


----------



## HydroGuy

monicatb said:


> This will be our first time watching WoC. We will stay onsite so we'll be getting a FP at 9 am, thus I assume we'll be getting one for the blue section. I've read all the advice and know that we need to get in line 60-90 min before the show (only 8:15 pm that night) in order to get a good spot. I don't mind getting in line that early but, since we will only have one day for DL and DCA, we would like to take advantage of it. So I'm wondering, if I go by myself to stand in line lets say at 6:45 pm, and the rest of the family arrives around 7:30 pm, how easy is it to hold a place for a family of 5 (2 adults, 1 teenager and 2 kids)? Can they easily find their way inside to join me (hopefully to a front rail)? Or should I plan at least 2 adults to save a place? Or more? We won't have a stroller, so I don't know if you can even save a place there.


Sorry but that will probably not work. People kind of crowd into empty space and it would be really hard for 1 person to save spots for 5 people. Three people could probably hold the spots, but 1 would be asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## monicatb

Thanks for letting me know. So I will need to plan this a different way. It's fine since WoC is a priority this trip since we missed it last year by a couple of weeks.


----------



## rramstad

HydroGuy said:


> Sorry but that will probably not work. People kind of crowd into empty space and it would be really hard for 1 person to save spots for 5 people. Three people could probably hold the spots, but 1 would be asking for trouble IMO.



I think it depends quite a bit on how long it'll be before the other folks show up.

In July I did the first show, blue section, and had my wife and three kids with me.  I was in line early, and I brought a couple of overshirts / sweatshirts with me.  When I got in, I went straight to the section where I wanted to be, on the rail, and I put the two sweatshirts over the rail on either end, and then laid down on the ground.  People laughed, but it worked.  About 15 minutes later my family joined me, having not waited in line.


----------



## monicatb

rramstad said:


> I think it depends quite a bit on how long it'll be before the other folks show up.
> 
> In July I did the first show, blue section, and had my wife and three kids with me.  I was in line early, and I brought a couple of overshirts / sweatshirts with me.  When I got in, I went straight to the section where I wanted to be, on the rail, and I put the two sweatshirts over the rail on either end, and then laid down on the ground.  People laughed, but it worked.  About 15 minutes later my family joined me, having not waited in line.



 I really don't see myself lying on the floor, but the sweatshirts are a good idea  Maybe DH and I could save a spot and let the kids ride ToT or CS for the last time.  Although, after a 7 am MM, and a full day with 2 parks, by that time they will likely be lying on the ground by themselves


----------



## HydroGuy

rramstad said:


> I think it depends quite a bit on how long it'll be before the other folks show up.
> 
> In July I did the first show, blue section, and had my wife and three kids with me. I was in line early, and I brought a couple of overshirts / sweatshirts with me. When I got in, I went straight to the section where I wanted to be, on the rail, and I put the two sweatshirts over the rail on either end, and then laid down on the ground. People laughed, but it worked. About 15 minutes later my family joined me, having not waited in line.


I agree. But the PP was talking about holding a spot for a long time until 30 minutes before the show. For a shorter time it might work.


----------



## TahoeMom

rramstad said:


> I think it depends quite a bit on how long it'll be before the other folks show up.
> 
> In July I did the first show, blue section, and had my wife and three kids with me.  I was in line early, and I brought a couple of overshirts / sweatshirts with me.  When I got in, I went straight to the section where I wanted to be, on the rail, and I put the two sweatshirts over the rail on either end, and then laid down on the ground.  People laughed, but it worked.  About 15 minutes later my family joined me, having not waited in line.



We stayed at the GCH so I went to the room to get a blanket (I brought with us) before I started waiting.  That way when they let us in, I laid down the blanket and it was pretty easy to save the space.  My family didn't wait too long to join me but they did go off to get some ice cream after joining me and again the blanket helped save the space.  It also gave us a place to sit for the long wait to the start of the show.  I folded it lengthwise so it was a long, narrow strip and only took up the space we would need for the 4 of us.


----------



## smiles33

We saw it this past weekend and I just wanted to say that parents of timid children should know that there are 2 potentially scary/intense scenes.

As I said in my TR:


> Speaking of which, I'm glad I bought the noise-reducing earmuffs, as DD5 thought it was way too loud (we were right by the loudspeakers). I also put them on DD2 so she could sleep through it.
> 
> Note to parents of timid kids: DD5 was scared by the Lion King and Pirates of the Caribbean scenes. I didn't realize there were any scary scenes! I'll let Hydroguy know it may be worth adding to his Superthread that there are two scary/intense scenes towards the middle/later half of the show.


----------



## HydroGuy

smiles33 said:


> We saw it this past weekend and I just wanted to say that parents of timid children should know that there are 2 potentially scary/intense scenes.
> 
> As I said in my TR:


Thanks for the note. I will add something to the OP when I get a chance. We all realize that the potentially scary scenes are just clips from Disney movies which do have some scary elements. Most Disney animated movies have scary elements of some kind. WOC reflects this.


----------



## melbatoast

Has anybody had a bad spot in the Preferred Dining section???  Just wonder if it's really worth the extra $$$.  We want to eat at either restaurant anyway, but it is at least $10 more pp (for what my teenagers would normally order at WCT) and we will have 6 of us.  And, on the Disneyland website, it says that Ariel's is now $39.99 pp instead of $36.99.  Help!


----------



## HydroGuy

melbatoast said:


> Has anybody had a bad spot in the Preferred Dining section??? Just wonder if it's really worth the extra $$$. We want to eat at either restaurant anyway, but it is at least $10 more pp (for what my teenagers would normally order at WCT) and we will have 6 of us. And, on the Disneyland website, it says that Ariel's is now $39.99 pp instead of $36.99. Help!


PD has many poor viewing spots IMO. The OP discusses this. If you want to get your money's worth you need to plan accordingly.


----------



## smiles33

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for the note. I will add something to the OP when I get a chance. We all realize that the potentially scary scenes are just clips from Disney movies which do have some scary elements. Most Disney animated movies have scary elements of some kind. WOC reflects this.



Agreed, but I would never let my 5 year old watch Pirates of the Caribbean because I know its scary scenes are much scarier than hyenas attacking a lion (which was still scary and is a reason why my DD5 refuses to watch Lion King after the first time).  From reading the OP in my countless hours of research, I wrongly assumed any "scary" scenes would be more "harmless" scary scenes like the evil witch from Snow White cackling or Ursula cackling.


----------



## HydroGuy

smiles33 said:


> Agreed, but I would never let my 5 year old watch Pirates of the Caribbean because I know its scary scenes are much scarier than hyenas attacking a lion (which was still scary and is a reason why my DD5 refuses to watch Lion King after the first time).  From reading the OP in my countless hours of research, I wrongly assumed any "scary" scenes would be more "harmless" scary scenes like the evil witch from Snow White cackling or Ursula cackling.


When I wrote the scariness comment in the OP I was comparing WOC to Fantasmic! which I think can be quite scary for young children. I think WOC is mild by comparison. In retrospect many of the so-called "kiddie rides" at DL could be considered scary I suppose. Toad. Snow White. Alice. Most would not call those scary. But some might and rightly so when viewed from a child's perspective. 

My OP already discusses the loudness and crowds for WOC that might frighten children. To that I will clarify the potential scariness factor.


----------



## smiles33

Thank you so much for all the time and energy you put into creating these amazing resources, HydroGuy.  I should have said that first before I commented re: WOC's potential for scaring timid kids.  I relied EXTENSIVELY on all your threads and knew not to take my timid DD5 on any of the dark rides (Alice, Pinnochio, Snow White's SCARY adventure, etc.) and not to even try for Fantasmic because of the great information you and others have provided.  Your comment re: the volume at WOC is why I purchased the noise-reducing earmuffs for my girls (which my DH scoffed at and thought I was an overprotective mom for buying) but they came in handy and he grudgingly admitted later it was BRILLIANT.

I didn't mean to be critical at all.  I just wanted to "give back" a little in case other parents have timid kids.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

*Minor changes continue every week.

The Yellow Hydrant is now GREEN.*






*TODAY*


----------



## HydroGuy

smiles33 said:


> Thank you so much for all the time and energy you put into creating these amazing resources, HydroGuy. I should have said that first before I commented re: WOC's potential for scaring timid kids. I relied EXTENSIVELY on all your threads and knew not to take my timid DD5 on any of the dark rides (Alice, Pinnochio, Snow White's SCARY adventure, etc.) and not to even try for Fantasmic because of the great information you and others have provided. Your comment re: the volume at WOC is why I purchased the noise-reducing earmuffs for my girls (which my DH scoffed at and thought I was an overprotective mom for buying) but they came in handy and he grudgingly admitted later it was BRILLIANT.
> 
> I didn't mean to be critical at all. I just wanted to "give back" a little in case other parents have timid kids.


----------



## sonnyjane

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *Minor changes continue every week.
> 
> The Yellow Hydrant is now GREEN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TODAY*



Ha!


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Has anyone eaten at wine country recently?  How was the food?  Deciding which dinner to book.

Thanks.


----------



## greenkai3000

How crowded do y'all think WOC will be Halloween night when MSSHP will be going on next door?  I'm debating whether to see the 2nd showing of WOC the night before + the 2nd showing of Fantasmic, or wait to see the only showing of WOC on Halloween.


----------



## greenkai3000

How crowded do y'all think WOC will be Halloween night when MSSHP will be going on next door?  I'm debating whether to see the 2nd showing of WOC the night before + the 2nd showing of Fantasmic, or wait to see the only showing of WOC on Halloween.


----------



## skiingfast

greenkai3000 said:


> How crowded do y'all think WOC will be Halloween night when MSSHP will be going on next door?  I'm debating whether to see the 2nd showing of WOC the night before + the 2nd showing of Fantasmic, or wait to see the only showing of WOC on Halloween.



DCA will be extra busy, the show tickets will go a faster.  But with most WoC shows they 'sell" out regardless of the day.  So it makes little difference what day or what show you see.

I would suggest seeing all night shows early in the trip in case weather affects it.  This way you may have a second chance at seeing a previously canceled show.


----------



## Hoku

areweindisneyyet said:


> Has anyone eaten at wine country recently?  How was the food?  Deciding which dinner to book.
> 
> Thanks.


Went a couple of weeks ago. It's actually a really nice place, with great sunset ambience and equally great food - no cardboard here. I much prefer it's atmosphere to Ariel's, though you'll want to be sure you have a sweater.


----------



## lifeguardette

Hi,
So our family of 4 is making dining reservations at AG and we want to see the 915 show. It is for November 12 ( the Veterens Day Holiday weekend ) what time should we make the dining reservation for and do we still need to line up 90 minutes before??? Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

lifeguardette said:


> Hi,
> So our family of 4 is making dining reservations at AG and we want to see the 915 show. It is for November 12 ( the Veterens Day Holiday weekend ) what time should we make the dining reservation for and do we still need to line up 90 minutes before??? Thanks!


The first post answers this question...



HydroGuy said:


> *When should I arrive to the WOC queue?*
> 
> Each WOC FP or dining reservation pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.
> 
> For the first show here is my advice for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.
> 
> 1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.
> 
> 2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.
> 
> 3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.
> 
> Preferred Dining guests should use the above times as guidelines. The PD queue does not setup until the Blue (#13 in the viewing chart) queue and East Yellow queue (#11) are cleared and those guests are taken to their viewing areas. As soon as that happens a Preferred Dining queue is formed by PD guests who hang around the area by the red tower (#12 in the viewing chart) and they move to the queue location (#10). It is probably OK for PD guests to show up 75 minutes in advance rather 90 to get one of the best spots at the elevated front rail.
> 
> *Preferred Dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts.* This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the PD queue and be there about 75-90 minutes early.
> 
> Note some sections have decent viewing spots in the rear that can remain open for much longer than the front sections. One such spot is the so-called fire hydrant spot in the Blue section (#9 in the viewing chart).
> 
> Second show queues are located by Wine Country Tratorria and Grizzly River Run. The FP tells you where to queue.


----------



## dnamertz

Today I was listening to an episode of the DIS Unplugged podcast, and one of the guys was giving a review of the WOC Dinner Package at Ariel's Grotto (I think the episode was from back in July).  He said the dinner was worth it because "they avoided the long wait in the huge pre-show line, and they were able to arrive just before show time and get a great viewing spot in the dining package section".

I've read from others that said even if you get the dinner package, you still need to arrive fairly early (but not quite as early as the people who didn't get the package) if you want to get a good spot in the dining section package.

Which is true?


----------



## HydroGuy

dnamertz said:


> Today I was listening to an episode of the DIS Unplugged podcast, and one of the guys was giving a review of the WOC Dinner Package at Ariel's Grotto (I think the episode was from back in July). He said the dinner was worth it because "they avoided the long wait in the huge pre-show line, and they were able to arrive just before show time and get a great viewing spot in the dining package section".
> 
> I've read from others that said even if you get the dinner package, you still need to arrive fairly early (but not quite as early as the people who didn't get the package) if you want to get a good spot in the dining section package.
> 
> Which is true?


I have not checked who did DIS Unplugged. I have done AG preferred dining three times. And my experience is as posted in the OP - you need to arrive early - unless everyone in your group is really tall.


----------



## Bashara

We went last Wednesday night, did the reserved dining at Ariels grotto. Managed to get a spot right in the centre of the red line (front rail elevated)  Hydroguy suggested and had an awesome view. I thought it was better then Fantasmic and advise people to make the effort to see it  Almost half of the red line (front rail elevated) area is now reserved for wheelchair seating. Make sure you don't stand in the chalked off area or they will ask you to move out. Just as the show starts people are allowed in there behind the wheelchairs, but your view may be impeded by their companions.

I'd advise get there 90 mins early as Hydroguy suggests and make sure you know where the corral for preferred diners is so you can hop in the 'queue' that the CM's swear doesn't exist for preferred diners as soon as they put the ropes up. The CM's wouldn't give us straight information about where the corral and queue formed for preferred diners would be and we almost missed getting a good spot despite being there well in advance to 'queue'. It was luck and a 'honest' CM meant we didn't miss out in the end, and it was the favourite show of 4 out of 5 of our family. I know I would have been annoyed after spending alot on that dinner if we'd listened to their advice that we'd all have a good view and to come back at 7.45 because theres no way known myself at 5 foot 4 in height or my kids would have seen anything if we weren't in the first two rows on a level.

If you have really small kids or are not capable of holding them up for the whole show you may prefer the front rail wet zone area, as we found a couple of really tall men stood in front of us in that area with their older kids on their shoulders and that blocked our 4 year olds view so my hubby had to lift him up and our 9 year old had to stand in his pram to see. We may have just been unlucky on our night but if you don't want to risk it I'd aim for the front rail wet zone, which is where I'd head for if we were going again.

Thankyou for the advice Hydroguy, it meant we saw an amazing show in the best possible place to view it. It really was a highlight of the holiday


----------



## HydroGuy

Bashara said:


> We went last Wednesday night, did the reserved dining at Ariels grotto. Managed to get a spot right in the centre of the red line (front rail elevated) Hydroguy suggested and had an awesome view. I thought it was better then Fantasmic and advise people to make the effort to see it  Almost half of the red line (front rail elevated) area is now reserved for wheelchair seating. Make sure you don't stand in the chalked off area or they will ask you to move out. Just as the show starts people are allowed in there behind the wheelchairs, but your view may be impeded by their companions.
> 
> I'd advise get there 90 mins early as Hydroguy suggests and make sure you know where the corral for preferred diners is so you can hop in the 'queue' that the CM's swear doesn't exist for preferred diners as soon as they put the ropes up. The CM's wouldn't give us straight information about where the corral and queue formed for preferred diners would be and we almost missed getting a good spot despite being there well in advance to 'queue'. It was luck and a 'honest' CM meant we didn't miss out in the end, and it was the favourite show of 4 out of 5 of our family. I know I would have been annoyed after spending alot on that dinner if we'd listened to their advice that we'd all have a good view and to come back at 7.45 because theres no way known myself at 5 foot 4 in height or my kids would have seen anything if we weren't in the first two rows on a level.
> 
> If you have really small kids or are not capable of holding them up for the whole show you may prefer the front rail wet zone area, as we found a couple of really tall men stood in front of us in that area with their older kids on their shoulders and that blocked our 4 year olds view so my hubby had to lift him up and our 9 year old had to stand in his pram to see. We may have just been unlucky on our night but if you don't want to risk it I'd aim for the front rail wet zone, which is where I'd head for if we were going again.
> 
> Thankyou for the advice Hydroguy, it meant we saw an amazing show in the best possible place to view it. It really was a highlight of the holiday


Really glad things worked out for you!


----------



## NeutralNovice

Oh how much I absolutely LOVE this show!  I saw it for the first time in July of this year.  I am torn at which water show I like better... Bellagio or World of Color.  They each have their merits!


----------



## dnamertz

Bashara said:


> I'd advise get there 90 mins early as Hydroguy suggests and make sure you know where the corral for preferred diners is so you can hop in the 'queue' that the CM's swear doesn't exist for preferred diners as soon as they put the ropes up.



All that money for dinner, I would think you wouldn't still have to wait 90 to get in...maybe it's just me.

Sure, you don't need to wait in line to get a FP that morning, but how long is that these days?


----------



## HydroGuy

dnamertz said:


> All that money for dinner, I would think you wouldn't still have to wait 90 to get in...maybe it's just me.
> 
> Sure, you don't need to wait in line to get a FP that morning, but how long is that these days?


One minute for the regular FP these days.

As far as money for dinner, many folks like to eat at the better restaurants at DLR regardless of other things happening. AG is one of them. Without WOC it still would set you back $25-30 a person. If you look at it that way it is not that much extra for the WOC preferred viewing.


----------



## Bashara

HydroGuy said:


> One minute for the regular FP these days.
> 
> As far as money for dinner, many folks like to eat at the better restaurants at DLR regardless of other things happening. AG is one of them. Without WOC it still would set you back $25-30 a person. If you look at it that way it is not that much extra for the WOC preferred viewing.



I have to agree. In our case I just couldn't see us all getting out of bed in time that morning to be able to grab a fastpass as you need everyones ticket activated to get one and it was almost the end of our trip and the kids were shattered. If we had to queue, later in the day was easier for us. Also while I 'queued' that evening hubby took the kids off for a ride or two but returned in plenty of time.

The meal was the best we'd had at Disneyland resort at that stage, but they really did try and rush it even though they weren't that busy. Lucky my 4 year old just won't be rushed at times lolz. As we got a really good view of the show I think the money was worth it in the end. If we'd been too far back as I said previously I would have been annoyed at the expense. Unfortunately not everyone who pays for dinner gets a great view so it is a risk. With smallish kids I wanted to get it right so they could see and enjoy it and we didn't have to try night after night for a better viewing spot. If it had been just my hubby and I we would have gone the fastpass route and braved both queues.

I saw long queues at the fastpass machines early in the morning and late in the day on the Friday (Halloween party night and Gay Day weekend).

PS We ate at Steakhouse 55 and enjoyed that meal more then AG's the next night


----------



## greenkai3000

Just wondering if anyone out there has a pretty good idea of what time approximately ,on a busy Sunday,  Fast Passes for the Blue Section of the 2nd showing of WOC become available?  

 It's my understanding that if you get a FP for the first show , you can't trade it in for a FP for the second show right?


----------



## skiingfast

greenkai3000 said:


> Just wondering if anyone out there has a pretty good idea of what time approximately ,on a busy Sunday,  Fast Passes for the Blue Section of the 2nd showing of WOC become available?
> 
> It's my understanding that if you get a FP for the first show , you can't trade it in for a FP for the second show right?



Trade it, not exactly.  Ask before you get in line what color/show there are on.  As far as time it hard to say but they may be a truly busy day when you will need to be there at 10:45 to get the blue second show.  On slightly busy days it's been as late as 11:45.


----------



## TahoeMom

greenkai3000 said:


> Just wondering if anyone out there has a pretty good idea of what time approximately ,on a busy Sunday,  Fast Passes for the Blue Section of the 2nd showing of WOC become available?
> 
> It's my understanding that if you get a FP for the first show , you can't trade it in for a FP for the second show right?



I don't know that it was particularly busy, but this past Sunday (10/2) they did not start giving out 2nd show fast passes until about 2:45pm.


----------



## areweindisneyyet

Hoku said:


> Went a couple of weeks ago. It's actually a really nice place, with great sunset ambience and equally great food - no cardboard here. I much prefer it's atmosphere to Ariel's, though you'll want to be sure you have a sweater.



Thanks Hoku

I appreciate your review.  I think I am leaning towards the Trattoria as we have eaten at Ariels before and I would like to try somewhere new.  And I will remember the sweaters.  

Maholo


----------



## dnamertz

Couple questions about WOC:

1. I thought I read that the FP machines used for WOC are the same FP machines used for GRR.  If so, does that mean you can not get GRR FP's until all the WOC FP's are gone for the day?

2. A family member who is planning on going to DL with us next month recently had surgery on both feet and is not healing as fast as expected.  Depending on how she feels at the time of the trip, she might require a wheelchair to get around.  In case this happens, I need to start looking at the HC viewing areas as options for WOC.  Is a special FP needed for the HC areas?  I've seen the HC areas on the map, but what are they like?  Is everyone in the HC area required to sit (I assume many HC people have to sit, so it doesn't seem like the non-HC people in their party would be allowed to stand and block some people's view)?


----------



## skiingfast

dnamertz said:


> 1. I thought I read that the FP machines used for WOC are the same FP machines used for GRR.  If so, does that mean you can not get GRR FP's until all the WOC FP's are gone for the day?
> 
> 2.   Is a special FP needed for the HC areas?  I've seen the HC areas on the map, but what are they like?  Is everyone in the HC area required to sit (I assume many HC people have to sit, so it doesn't seem like the non-HC people in their party would be allowed to stand and block some people's view)?



1.  GRR fastpass machine are exclusively for WoC in the morning.  They may switch half of them over around midday.  This greatly depends on the need of FPs for GRR, as we move into colder times the line doesn't get too big.

2.  She will still need a regular Show Ticket.  Each area of Paradise Park, the viewing area, Has HC areas.


----------



## HydroGuy

dnamertz said:


> Couple questions about WOC:
> 
> 1. I thought I read that the FP machines used for WOC are the same FP machines used for GRR. If so, does that mean you can not get GRR FP's until all the WOC FP's are gone for the day?


From the OP...



HydroGuy said:


> *Where do I get World of Color FASTPASSes?*
> 
> At this time the Grizzly River Run FP machines are dedicated to World of Color in the morning, transitioning mid-day to offer GRR and WOC in parallel. See WOC and GRR FPs Distributed in Parallel.


----------



## teddygurl28

okay, so im traveling to DLR for the first time (and probably last time for a while).
i have booked a WOC package for lunch and have a ticket to the 8pm showing of WOC.
will i be able to make it back over to DL to see the 8:45 believe in magic christmas fireworks.

I'm going solo, so i dont need to worry about getting a spot for a big family,
and i dont mind seeing the fireworks from way back on main st....
...but with such a short trip (9pm fri-3pm sun) this is the only time to see it!

WOC is a bigger priorty, but i have never been to a disney park for xmas, so i would really like to see the fireworks, im already slightly bummed about not getting to see the parade.


----------



## sierranevada

areweindisneyyet said:


> Has anyone eaten at wine country recently?  How was the food?  Deciding which dinner to book.
> 
> Thanks.





Hoku said:


> Went a couple of weeks ago. It's actually a really nice place, with great sunset ambience and equally great food - no cardboard here. I much prefer it's atmosphere to Ariel's, though you'll want to be sure you have a sweater.





areweindisneyyet said:


> Thanks Hoku
> 
> I appreciate your review.  I think I am leaning towards the Trattoria as we have eaten at Ariels before and I would like to try somewhere new.  And I will remember the sweaters.
> 
> Maholo



Completely agree with Hoku.  We have eaten many times at Ariels' so tired WCT for the first time late August and thought the food was way better. We already had reservations again for Ariel's in Sept and I switched them to WCT.  Second time, WCT food was still as good!!  Each time I have gone it is with different people and they all have loved the food at WCT.  Ever entree we ordered was great.  My personal fave is the tenderloin - you could cut it with a fork!  And the desserts were awesome!  Overall, I felt it was a little more upscale experience.


----------



## HydroGuy

sierranevada said:


> Completely agree with Hoku. We have eaten many times at Ariels' so tired WCT for the first time late August and thought the food was way better. We already had reservations again for Ariel's in Sept and I switched them to WCT. Second time, WCT food was still as good!! Each time I have gone it is with different people and they all have loved the food at WCT. Ever entree we ordered was great. My personal fave is the tenderloin - you could cut it with a fork! And the desserts were awesome! Overall, I felt it was a little more upscale experience.


FWIW, the general consensus is that the WOC dinner options are better at AG than WCT. Once you are away from that and talking about the regular menu then that is a different discussion.


----------



## HydroGuy

teddygurl28 said:


> okay, so im traveling to DLR for the first time (and probably last time for a while).
> i have booked a WOC package for lunch and have a ticket to the 8pm showing of WOC.
> will i be able to make it back over to DL to see the 8:45 believe in magic christmas fireworks.
> 
> I'm going solo, so i dont need to worry about getting a spot for a big family,
> and i dont mind seeing the fireworks from way back on main st....
> ...but with such a short trip (9pm fri-3pm sun) this is the only time to see it!
> 
> WOC is a bigger priorty, but i have never been to a disney park for xmas, so i would really like to see the fireworks, im already slightly bummed about not getting to see the parade.


WOC lasts 26 minutes and it will be a crunch getting out and then another crunch getting thru the turnstiles back into DL. You might make it. Walk fast and use your solo status to move thru the crowd quickly!


----------



## rentayenta

HydroGuy said:


> FWIW, the general consensus is that the WOC dinner options are better at AG than WCT. Once you are away from that and talking about the regular menu then that is a different discussion.





We're trying AG this time. Maybe I should switch back? Or maybe bag both and go for the picnic again? Or bag all 3 and hang at the Cove Bar? Decisions


----------



## sierranevada

HydroGuy said:


> FWIW, the general consensus is that the WOC dinner options are better at AG than WCT. Once you are away from that and talking about the regular menu then that is a different discussion.



Oh, okay but I was talking about the WoC dinners - just my opinion.


----------



## HydroGuy

sierranevada said:


> Oh, okay but I was talking about the WoC dinners - just my opinion.


All opinions are welcome! I was just clarifying that there different menus between WOC dining and regular dining. If you have tried the WOC dinners at AG and WCT and you prefer WCT then that is an opinion that some folks will value. I personally have not done WOC WCT because of the mediocre reviews. I have done WOC AG and our experience was very positive. FWIW.


----------



## MrsJackSparrow4Life

I have read the OP but If my question is answered I didn't see it.

If someone wanted either a blue or yellow fastpass to the second showing of the evening, what time should they think about getting their fastpasses?

We will be there November 3-8, will probably be watching WOC on the 4th.


----------



## HydroGuy

MrsJackSparrow4Life said:


> I have read the OP but If my question is answered I didn't see it.
> 
> If someone wanted either a blue or yellow fastpass to the second showing of the evening, what time should they think about getting their fastpasses?
> 
> We will be there November 3-8, will probably be watching WOC on the 4th.


The OP does not say because one really can't. It does say an hour for first show blue, 1-2 hours for first yellow and 1-2 hours for first red. Then comes second show blue. All very approximate. 

Basically if you want a certain color for a certain show you check the FPs being given out and stay in the area. I would expect you should start checking around noon for second show blue or yellow. But they might not be available until after 2-3 PM.

HTH


----------



## teddygurl28

HydroGuy said:


> WOC lasts 26 minutes and it will be a crunch getting out and then another crunch getting thru the turnstiles back into DL. You might make it. Walk fast and use your solo status to move thru the crowd quickly!



I figured it will be close,
i don't mind being at the end of main st to see them, just hoping to get in.
i just wasn't sure how far away WOC seating is from the turnstyles to DL.

im a fast walked by nature...(but i dont psuh or shove, i generally slide my way around and people never seem to notice me)
usually at WDW my poor husband gets seperated from me, because when im on a mission i just go, and i dont look back!!


----------



## skiingfast

teddygurl28 said:


> I figured it will be close,
> i don't mind being at the end of main st to see them, just hoping to get in.
> i just wasn't sure how far away WOC seating is from the turnstyles to DL.



One thing I would suggest is view WoC from an upper tier and near an isle.  This way you can get out quickly rather than be in the middle of the pack all of the way out of DCA.


----------



## PittypatBR

Thanks for all the great information here on this thread.  I went to DL for the first time last week.  I had the WOC dinner at Ariel's, which was a TON of food because I was by myself and they still gave me a full appetizer and dessert.  The show was amazing, and I got quite damp from the spray although in a non wet zone, so be advised!  I loved WOC!  Thanks HydroGuy and all you other posters!


----------



## ttig34

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *Minor changes continue every week.
> 
> The Yellow Hydrant is now GREEN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TODAY*



Where exactly are you standing for the hydrant viewing? Is it where those benches are? Or at the fence right in front of the hydrant- with your back to the fence?


----------



## skiingfast

ttig34 said:


> Where exactly are you standing for the hydrant viewing? Is it where those benches are? Or at the fence right in front of the hydrant- with your back to the fence?



From where the photo is taken.  In the Blue Zone.


----------



## ttig34

skiingfast said:


> From where the photo is taken.  In the Blue Zone.



I understand it is the blue zone. But was wondering if it is where those benches are in front of the green hydrant in the pic, is that where you stand? Thanks


----------



## sonnyjane

ttig34 said:


> I understand it is the blue zone. But was wondering if it is where those benches are in front of the green hydrant in the pic, is that where you stand? Thanks



As ski said, you stand exactly as you see in the picture... BEHIND the hydrant if you're facing the lagoon. Your view should look like the picture.


----------



## ttig34

sonnyjane said:


> As ski said, you stand exactly as you see in the picture... BEHIND the hydrant if you're facing the lagoon. Your view should look like the picture.



Okay- thank you both.


----------



## rentayenta

Do the WoC FPs work the same as other FPs in as much as having to wait 2 hours before getting another FP?


----------



## ArchOwl

rentayenta said:


> Do the WoC FPs work the same as other FPs in as much as having to wait 2 hours before getting another FP?



No, the WOC FPs are "disconnected" and have no effect on obtaining other FPs.


----------



## HydroGuy

rentayenta said:


> Do the WoC FPs work the same as other FPs in as much as having to wait 2 hours before getting another FP?


One of the questions answered in the OP. 



HydroGuy said:


> *How will getting a World of Color FASTPASS affect my other FP collecting?*
> 
> No effect. They are not linked. The WOC FP is a misnomer and Disney initially planned to call it a "Showpass". But they had logistical problems using that name and decided to just call it "FASTPASS". However it is not a FP at all but really just a reservation for a show. It does not get you into the show early or get you anything special other than admittance. And it has no effect at all on being able to get other FPs.


----------



## rentayenta

I have AG PS for WoC but can't decide if I want to keep it. 




ArchOwl said:


> No, the WOC FPs are "disconnected" and have no effect on obtaining other FPs.





HydroGuy said:


> One of the questions answered in the OP.


----------



## HETRICKL

We are headed to DL later this week and I wanted to make sure I have the latest information in hand.

I'm taking the WOC viewing area from the first post dated 8/2011.  Is the only update to this being the HC area that is now in part of the preferred dining?  

Also, I'm nervous about how to find the queue for preferred dining.  I see it says # 10 on tha map.  Can someone tell me more precisely what will be around there (we've never been to DL yet only WDW).  And, is #10 still the current spot to look for?

Thanks so much for this wonderful thread, especially Hydroguy!  I appreciate all your time.


----------



## HydroGuy

HETRICKL said:


> We are headed to DL later this week and I wanted to make sure I have the latest information in hand.
> 
> I'm taking the WOC viewing area from the first post dated 8/2011. Is the only update to this being the HC area that is now in part of the preferred dining?
> 
> Also, I'm nervous about how to find the queue for preferred dining. I see it says # 10 on tha map. Can someone tell me more precisely what will be around there (we've never been to DL yet only WDW). And, is #10 still the current spot to look for?
> 
> Thanks so much for this wonderful thread, especially Hydroguy! I appreciate all your time.


Since I have not been since August I cannot give you any personal updates. But even if I could, I would always, always check with the CMs there and then double-check and triple-check everything.

These are the things you can count on to be unchanging:

1. The best viewing spots are at the front rails

2. You need to arrive early to get those spots - typically 90 minutes as discussed in the OP.

Everything else is subject to change. So check with the CMs when you arrive and keep a keen eye on the queueing process.

Your absolute best bet - if you can manage it - is to show up on a previous evening about 60 minutes before the show and see for yourself what is happening with the queues and ask the CMs questions. _That_ will be the latest and greatest info you can get!

And you are very welcome! Hope you get a prime spot, stay relatively dry and enjoy the show!


----------



## wdwmickey

We've seen the show twice (from the bridge and from the Cove Bar).  Can anyone give me an idea of how different the view is from the "railings" or the preferred dining area?  We loved the view from the bridge   Thanks


----------



## skiingfast

wdwmickey said:


> We've seen the show twice (from the bridge and from the Cove Bar).  Can anyone give me an idea of how different the view is from the "railings" or the preferred dining area?  We loved the view from the bridge   Thanks



Presuming you were at the rail on the bridge and will be from from the park.  It's like a 9/10 to a 10/10.


----------



## wdwmickey

Thanks so  much


----------



## Hofmanns4

Has anyone been recently that can confirm that the information on the first page is still accurate?

I just noticed that it was last updated in August and want to make sure all is mostly accurate  before our trip mid-December. 

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

Hofmanns4 said:


> Has anyone been recently that can confirm that the information on the first page is still accurate?
> 
> I just noticed that it was last updated in August and want to make sure all is mostly accurate  before our trip mid-December.
> 
> Thanks!


See



HydroGuy said:


> Since I have not been since August I cannot give you any personal updates. But even if I could, I would always, always check with the CMs there and then double-check and triple-check everything.
> 
> These are the things you can count on to be unchanging:
> 
> 1. The best viewing spots are at the front rails
> 
> 2. You need to arrive early to get those spots - typically 90 minutes as discussed in the OP.
> 
> Everything else is subject to change. So check with the CMs when you arrive and keep a keen eye on the queueing process.
> 
> Your absolute best bet - if you can manage it - is to show up on a previous evening about 60 minutes before the show and see for yourself what is happening with the queues and ask the CMs questions. _That_ will be the latest and greatest info you can get!
> 
> And you are very welcome! Hope you get a prime spot, stay relatively dry and enjoy the show!


----------



## hungrygreenhippo

Bashara said:


> We went last Wednesday night, did the reserved dining at Ariels grotto. Managed to get a spot right in the centre of the red line (front rail elevated)  Hydroguy suggested and had an awesome view. I thought it was better then Fantasmic and advise people to make the effort to see it  Almost half of the red line (front rail elevated) area is now reserved for wheelchair seating. Make sure you don't stand in the chalked off area or they will ask you to move out. Just as the show starts people are allowed in there behind the wheelchairs, but your view may be impeded by their companions.
> 
> I'd advise get there 90 mins early as Hydroguy suggests and make sure you know where the corral for preferred diners is so you can hop in the 'queue' that the CM's swear doesn't exist for preferred diners as soon as they put the ropes up. The CM's wouldn't give us straight information about where the corral and queue formed for preferred diners would be and we almost missed getting a good spot despite being there well in advance to 'queue'. It was luck and a 'honest' CM meant we didn't miss out in the end, and it was the favourite show of 4 out of 5 of our family. I know I would have been annoyed after spending alot on that dinner if we'd listened to their advice that we'd all have a good view and to come back at 7.45 because theres no way known myself at 5 foot 4 in height or my kids would have seen anything if we weren't in the first two rows on a level.
> 
> If you have really small kids or are not capable of holding them up for the whole show you may prefer the front rail wet zone area, as we found a couple of really tall men stood in front of us in that area with their older kids on their shoulders and that blocked our 4 year olds view so my hubby had to lift him up and our 9 year old had to stand in his pram to see. We may have just been unlucky on our night but if you don't want to risk it I'd aim for the front rail wet zone, which is where I'd head for if we were going again.
> 
> Thankyou for the advice Hydroguy, it meant we saw an amazing show in the best possible place to view it. It really was a highlight of the holiday



I'm going to DL for the Tinkerbell 1/2 in Jan and want to see WOC while I'm there. It'll be my first time since my last visit to DL was in 2009. I'm very concerned with getting a good viewing spot since I'm only 4'10" and don't want to get stuck behind someone tall.

I'm a little confused about where to wait if I do the preferred dining for WOC. Looking at the preferred dining photo in the original post, is the purple area where I should wait, even if the CMs say otherwise? Is there anyway to tell where the "front of the line" will be?

Also, I see in the original post that it can range from a little wet to very wet in the wet zone. Can anyone elaborate on "very wet"? Would this be like wet as in I got caught in a sudden downpoar without an umbrella kind of wet? Does the wetness depend on the wind or what?

Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

hungrygreenhippo said:


> I'm a little confused about where to wait if I do the preferred dining for WOC. Looking at the preferred dining photo in the original post, is the purple area where I should wait, even if the CMs say otherwise? Is there anyway to tell where the "front of the line" will be?
> 
> Also, I see in the original post that it can range from a little wet to very wet in the wet zone. Can anyone elaborate on "very wet"? Would this be like wet as in I got caught in a sudden downpoar without an umbrella kind of wet? Does the wetness depend on the wind or what?



Preferred dining does not get you a better view or save you time.  It gives you dinner, and garauntees you get a show ticket that is for a set location, rather than obtaining a Show Ticket sometime during the day from the GRR FP machines.

How the pre show lines have formed has prooved to be quite variable.  Ask a CM and another CM until you are standing in the line.

How wet all depends on the wind.  It can be barely noticable to wishing you wore a poncho.  The wet zone is a warning, but you can be dry there, or wet well back from there.


----------



## HydroGuy

skiingfast said:


> Preferred dining does not get you a better view or save you time. It gives you dinner, and garauntees you get a show ticket that is for a set location, rather than obtaining a Show Ticket sometime during the day from the GRR FP machines.
> 
> How the pre show lines have formed has prooved to be quite variable. Ask a CM and another CM until you are standing in the line.
> 
> How wet all depends on the wind. It can be barely noticable to wishing you wore a poncho. The wet zone is a warning, but you can be dry there, or wet well back from there.


Ski has it right as usual. I have not heard of any changes to the preferred viewing queuing area. So take the OP as a solid starting point, *show up 90 minutes before the show*, and ask lots of questions of CMs in the area. And be aggressive in getting yourself into the queue because even though you are there early sometimes you can't get to the front. You need to be kind of course but aggressive and quick! 

Hope that helps! Good luck in the race!


----------



## GrandBob

skiingfast said:


> How wet all depends on the wind.  It can be barely noticable to wishing you wore a poncho.  The wet zone is a warning, but you can be dry there, or wet well back from there.



How true!  When we went last year, we were quite close; not quite the wet zone, but close.  Stayed dry as a bone.

When we went a couple weeks ago, we took the fire hydrant spot.  For those not familiar, that's about as far back as you can get, almost on the main walkway.  We actually got a little sprinkle once.  Surprised me.

-Bob


----------



## datadiva48

My brother who will be joining us with his young son on our trip to Disneyland has only one day to visit.  He wants to see WOC, but he is planning on spending most of the day at Disneyland.  He purchased a hopper ticket, but can I run over with his tickets to California Adventure and get us all fastpasses for WOC.  If the ticket has been activiated by entry into Disneyland, but not California Adventure yet?  He hates to waste time walking over to Californai Adventure when he has only a day to visit.


----------



## GrandBob

Yep, once the tickets have been activated at either park, they can be used for FPs at either park, including WOC FPs.  Have fun!


----------



## skiingfast

datadiva48 said:


> My brother who will be joining us with his young son on our trip to Disneyland has only one day to visit.  He wants to see WOC, but he is planning on spending most of the day at Disneyland.  He purchased a hopper ticket, but can I run over with his tickets to California Adventure and get us all fastpasses for WOC.  If the ticket has been activiated by entry into Disneyland, but not California Adventure yet?  He hates to waste time walking over to Californai Adventure when he has only a day to visit.





GrandBob said:


> Yep, once the tickets have been activated at either park, they can be used for FPs at either park, including WOC FPs.  Have fun!



Just to add on since GrandBob noted that you surely can do this.

Woc Show Ticket(I call it this since it's not a FP at all except that it comes from a FP machine) will not effect any other FP collecting.  Nor will what you have for DL effect collecting DCA FPs.  So you could leave DL grabbing one more set of FPs, walks strait to DCA and grab your WoC show tickets, and Soaring FPs.  All within 10 minutes, no problem.


----------



## Briarrose1306

I'm taking my first solo trip to DL next weekend, the 9-11 and have never seen WOC.  During my last trip in May, I got FPs for it and got in line and hour and a half early, ended up with a great view only to have the entire show stop not two minutes into it due to issues of some sort.  Needless to say, I was quite annoyed and didn't try again during the trip.  I'm wondering if I should really push myself to try it again this trip with the notion that I would probably only be able to do it Saturday as I imagine it will be sold out by the time I get there on Friday.  Is it possible as a single person to kind of just sneak in within the last 20 minutes before it starts?  I really don't want to waste almost 2 hours of park time during the holidays as this is only my second Christmas time trip and I'm only there for a little over 2 days.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## skiingfast

Briarrose1306 said:


> I'm taking my first solo trip to DL next weekend, the 9-11 and have never seen WOC........ I really don't want to waste almost 2 hours of park time during the holidays as this is only my second Christmas time trip and I'm only there for a little over 2 days.  Thanks in advance.



It's a bit of a tough call.  How late do your arrive?  Before 6pm?  You could get a show ticket with a picnic or dinner.

I would also suggest watching the second show since you are solo, I wouldn't suggest this with kids in tow.  For the second show the wait is much less, however because you will be queued in the area, it can be a bit of a spoiler for a first time.


----------



## HydroGuy

In recent months they have allowed walkups for the second show due to the fact that not all FPs were distributed. But that is generally for the red section which tends to have more poor viewing spots.


----------



## Briarrose1306

Yes, Skiingfast, I will be there before 6pm.  I should be in the park between 10-11am but when I got there about that time in May the FPs were completely gone.  I've not really been a fan of the picnics I've seen nor do I want to pay for the dinners.  If I'm going to pay that much, I'd rather do BB or Steakhouse55, but I appreciate the suggestion.  I think trying to get into the second showing would be my best bet it sounds like.  Or I've heard the view from the backside isn't a bad way to go, any truth to that?


----------



## Eeee-va

Briarrose1306 said:


> Is it possible as a single person to kind of just sneak in within the last 20 minutes before it starts?  I really don't want to waste almost 2 hours of park time during the holidays as this is only my second Christmas time trip and I'm only there for a little over 2 days.  Thanks in advance.



I would make an effort to see it in SOME way.  It's up to you how much time you think you can/should devote to it.  IMO you very well may be able to get a FP when you arrive Friday.  And there are a few front viewing areas that don't require FP.  And if you are above-average height, you may be able to find a pretty OK spot in the actual reserved area without too much of a wait as long as you have a FP.

If you really don't want to invest any real time into seeing it, and/or if you MUCH prefer being ALL alone to crowds, then you can catch one of the shows from the wrong side of the water.  You will miss most of the animation but the fountains are still gorgeous and I found the experience so peaceful compared to waiting and being jostled in a viewing area.  And if there are technical glitches/etc. then you didn't just waste much of your evening.

I wasn't looking to stake out a PERFECT back-side spot, so what I did on a day when DCA closed at 8 and there was an 8:15 show, I got in line for Toy Story Midway Mania some time before 8--the line was only about 10 minutes, so I got off the ride right about the time World of Color started, after park closing.  Then I just found an "alternate" World of Color viewing area at my leisure.  This MAY be even easier on a day when DCA closes at 9 and has a 9:15 show...  Again, this will NOT be the ideal spot, but barring technical glitches, it should give you some of the highlights of the show in a pleasant, solitary (and very dark) atmosphere, with no waiting required.

These are photos from alternate viewing areas ranging from near California Screamin' (the first picture) to the beach-ish area near Jumping Jellyfish (the last one).  Again, for the shows I saw, anyway, there were places where you could've thrown a rock and not hit anyone.  If you're intimidated about being alone that's not so good, but I thought it was really special.






There are places where you can see some of the animation.











Some areas did have a few people.
















One more advantage to watching from the wrong side is that technical glitches (like the building lights coming on randomly) might look really nifty.


----------



## twins_mom

Can we bring a stroller for our lo?


----------



## HydroGuy

twins_mom said:


> Can we bring a stroller for our lo?


Yes. Have a plan if possible to have the faster people in your group go ahead and get a viewing spot because the stroller will likely slow you down trying to get there.


----------



## brookelizabeth

I apologize if this question has been answered, I have not reviewed the entire thread, and the search is returning no results for everything I type in! 

My husband is legally blind.  He CAN see, but not well.  He basically sees things like you are looking through the opposite end of a telescope--everything is very small (along with being 100% colorblind and extremely sensitive to light).  Therefore in order to truly see shows he generally needs to be as close as possible, and even then he will miss a lot of details.  We frequent WDW where he gets a Guest Assistance Pass and we have been able to use it for everything--even Fantasmic where they ushered us into the front row of the reserved section on the side.

Is there anything like this for World of Color?  I noticed there are handicapped sections, but that's not exactly what we need-unless there is one up close that we can surely get into that I'm not seeing on the map. I'm not expecting to be ushered right up to the rails, obviously, but, just wondering if there is something at least sorta close for people with low vision.

Do you recommend we do the reserved dinner so we can get into the front/close section, or do you think Disneyland would be able to assist with this?  I'm guessing they will be able to help, since it's never been a problem at WDW.

We are going in January, a low-season, so hopefully that too will help us getting a better view for him.

I apologize for the long post! And thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Eeee-va

Actually, people in the handicapped section DO get in before everyone else and can pick their viewing spot.  In November 2011 (and I believe well before then as well) they had a separate waiting area for handicapped viewers, right at the front.  You do need a Fastpass to view the show (free one is best; you might want Yellow or Red?).  But the handicapped queue people are let in first, before the regular queue behind them.  They can then choose either the handicapped section or anywhere else in the viewing area.

If multiple shows are offered during your trip, I'd either make sure to go to the early show (which will involve substantially more waiting, as I hear they start loading people into the viewing area an hour prior to the show and you'd have to be there before then) or stay out of the area until the first show is over.  I THINK you can probably show up to the second show shortly after the first one ends, meaning you could in theory hang out somewhere away from the first show and then when that's over, head over to the back of the handicapped viewing queue, which will still get you in before anyone else.  I can't guarantee that though, so if you don't have 2 nights to potentially devote to World of Color (in case the late show thing doesn't work) you may just want to go to the first show.

(In normal circumstances, I'm not certain I think it's worth the trouble to see the first show, even though it's nicer because you don't get at all spoiled for the show.  In your husband's case, though, I think a lot of the appeal of the show would be the music, which is hard to avoid if you're in the area.)

Alternately, if you yourself aren't that interested in the show (or don't think it's worth the hassle), you might just view it from an alternate viewing area in the back--some of those get pretty close to the fountains, and my GUESS is that your husband wouldn't be able to see the projections anyway (they're not that clear, though I heard a rumor they're getting new projectors at some point which will help with that).

Low season crowds may or may not help you--World of Color is a "ticketed" event so I believe the first show pretty much always "sells out" which makes the crowds for the first show, at least, pretty similar regardless of season.  But if the handicapped viewing entrance continues to work like it did in November (and I don't see why it wouldn't) you should have no trouble getting as close as you like.

Have a great trip!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Eeee-va said:


> Actually, people in the handicapped section DO get in before everyone else and can pick their viewing spot.  In November 2011 (and I believe well before then as well) they had a separate waiting area for handicapped viewers, right at the front.  You do need a Fastpass to view the show (free one is best; you might want Yellow or Red?).  But the handicapped queue people are let in first, before the regular queue behind them.  They can then choose either the handicapped section or anywhere else in the viewing area.
> 
> If multiple shows are offered during your trip, I'd either make sure to go to the early show (which will involve substantially more waiting, as I hear they start loading people into the viewing area an hour prior to the show and you'd have to be there before then) or stay out of the area until the first show is over.  I THINK you can probably show up to the second show shortly after the first one ends, meaning you could in theory hang out somewhere away from the first show and then when that's over, head over to the back of the handicapped viewing queue, which will still get you in before anyone else.  I can't guarantee that though, so if you don't have 2 nights to potentially devote to World of Color (in case the late show thing doesn't work) you may just want to go to the first show.
> 
> (In normal circumstances, I'm not certain I think it's worth the trouble to see the first show, even though it's nicer because you don't get at all spoiled for the show.  In your husband's case, though, I think a lot of the appeal of the show would be the music, which is hard to avoid if you're in the area.)
> 
> Alternately, if you yourself aren't that interested in the show (or don't think it's worth the hassle), you might just view it from an alternate viewing area in the back--some of those get pretty close to the fountains, and my GUESS is that your husband wouldn't be able to see the projections anyway (they're not that clear, though I heard a rumor they're getting new projectors at some point which will help with that).
> 
> Low season crowds may or may not help you--World of Color is a "ticketed" event so I believe the first show pretty much always "sells out" which makes the crowds for the first show, at least, pretty similar regardless of season.  But if the handicapped viewing entrance continues to work like it did in November (and I don't see why it wouldn't) you should have no trouble getting as close as you like.
> 
> Have a great trip!




Thank you, thank you!  World of Color is very important to me, so I definitely want to see it from the front side.  A friend of mine who also happens to have a vision impairment, and knows Disneyland well, suggested Red - so I think that is what we will go for with the FP and then just hope for the best!  We will have 3 nights at Disneyland, I'll aim for 2 for World of Color (and one for fireworks), so in case we don't get what we need the first night, we can try again.

As for the first or second showing, I'm a bit more partial to the second showing just because we have a 4-year old that may get antsy with waiting too long.  I'll just try to divert my eyes during the first show.   Or maybe we'll watch it from the back, and then from the front!  In all, I need to do more research yet on the first versus second showing - before I make a solid decision there.

Thank you again for your help.  It's good to know the handicapped sections are loaded in first, that will be very helpful for my DH to find a spot that he thinks will work.  And I don't think he'll be able to really see the projections very well either-he can't see them very well/at all at WDW's Fantasmic from the 2nd row.  He will enjoy the technology of the show (techno geek), the overall BIGness of it, and the music most I think.


----------



## mikethern

Disney should just install bleachers so everyone can sit and have a good view.  They could even install pull-out bleachers like the ones in high school gyms.  Heck, ask the guy who designed Soarin' to design bleachers that disappear into the ground when not in use.


----------



## HydroGuy

mikethern said:


> Disney should just install bleachers so everyone can sit and have a good view. They could even install pull-out bleachers like the ones in high school gyms. Heck, ask the guy who designed Soarin' to design bleachers that disappear into the ground when not in use.


The WOC viewing experience does need improvement. I have no idea how Disney will fix this. Frankly I think bleachers would be ugly and would disrupt the feeling of the Paradise Pier area. I suspect Disney is working on a Plan B - something that would not be available until 2013 at the earliest since 2012 is the year they roll out the "finished product" of the DCA refurb so they can't take WOC down in 2012. At some point WOC will require a refurb and that will be the time. A good time for this might be January-March 2013.


----------



## Eeee-va

I wonder if someday they might make the main viewing area more sloped.  I still remember many years ago when they closed the whole Rivers of America to make "terraced" viewing for Fantasmic!  Though given that they had what, 20 years of experience with that show, you'd think they could've built a better viewing area for World of Color.

Though at this point they COULD just distribute fewer Fastpasses on less busy days--when the second show doesn't "sell out" until 6 PM (or not at all), they could probably just reduce the number of people they let in the area, which would help somewhat.

But you never know...we saw it from the bridge where the entire viewing area was just 1-2 people deep, yet the person behind me insisted on standing about an inch away from me and pretty much pushing me against the rail the whole time.    I've seen Fantasmic! twice standing up at the front and never had that sort of problem, and it was much more crowded...  So I guess some problems will only be fixed with time as the novelty wears off...and with the show constantly being updated, the novelty may actually never wear off!


----------



## mikethern

I just realized that bleachers might make it hard to see the images reflected on the water vapor because the viewing angle would be changed.  Maybe that's why there are no bleachers.


----------



## KCmike

I hope they rethink the meal plans that come with the preferred dining for 2012.  Doesn't seem like too many good options for kids and picky eaters.


----------



## my2mickeykids

I can't see if this has been answered yet, there are so many pages. My sister & I only have 1day in the parks & want to maximize our time. We really want to see WOC & don't mind paying for priority seating but don't want to waste a lot of our evening waiting to see the show. If you had 1 day (Saturday) how would you view WOC? Thank you!


----------



## sonnyjane

my2mickeykids said:


> I can't see if this has been answered yet, there are so many pages. My sister & I only have 1day in the parks & want to maximize our time. We really want to see WOC & don't mind paying for priority seating but don't want to waste a lot of our evening waiting to see the show. If you had 1 day (Saturday) how would you view WOC? Thank you!



If you only have one day in the parks, AND if WOC is a priority, then I would actually not waste valuable time or money on a sit-down dining package.  You'll be dining for an hour, then you still have to line up about an hour before the show IF you want to get a good spot.  True, you can technically get to the viewing area later than that, but you run the risk of being stuck behind someone tall, or someone with kids on their shoulders etc. etc., and if you can't see the show well, you're not going to enjoy it.  No matter how you get your viewing pass, be it through preferred dining, a picnic, or a free fastpass (what I recommend), you will have to line up at least an hour ahead of time.  Because of that, I'd just choose the cheapest option (which is, duh, free!).


----------



## HydroGuy

my2mickeykids said:


> I can't see if this has been answered yet, there are so many pages. My sister & I only have 1day in the parks & want to maximize our time. We really want to see WOC & don't mind paying for priority seating but don't want to waste a lot of our evening waiting to see the show. If you had 1 day (Saturday) how would you view WOC? Thank you!


LOL, you do not need to read all the pages. The first post answers all the common questions. 



sonnyjane said:


> If you only have one day in the parks, AND if WOC is a priority, then I would actually not waste valuable time or money on a sit-down dining package. You'll be dining for an hour, then you still have to line up about an hour before the show IF you want to get a good spot. True, you can technically get to the viewing area later than that, but you run the risk of being stuck behind someone tall, or someone with kids on their shoulders etc. etc., and if you can't see the show well, you're not going to enjoy it. No matter how you get your viewing pass, be it through preferred dining, a picnic, or a free fastpass (what I recommend), you will have to line up at least an hour ahead of time. Because of that, I'd just choose the cheapest option (which is, duh, free!).


What she said!


----------



## my2mickeykids

HydroGuy said:


> LOL, you do not need to read all the pages. The first post answers all the common questions.
> 
> What she said!



Thank you both!


----------



## SilentFeline

My boyfriend and I want to go to the second showing of WOC on January 16, which is MLK, Jr. Day. When would be a good time for us to line up for our FPs? This will be our first time seeing WOC. TIA!


----------



## skiingfast

SilentFeline said:


> My boyfriend and I want to go to the second showing of WOC on January 16, which is MLK, Jr. Day. When would be a good time for us to line up for our FPs? This will be our first time seeing WOC. TIA!



I would try for a Blue or Yellow zone ticket.

For the second show I would check about 11am and ask a CM what color and show they are on.  This is about when it goes from 1st to 2nd show when it's busy.  Check back about 30 minutes later if you need to wait for the Show Pass you want to come up.

Tickets go out Blue, Yellow then Red, for the first show. Then repeats for the second show.


----------



## SilentFeline

Thanks a lot, skiingfast!


----------



## pixarmom

Hello WOC experts!  I have a question regarding strategy on March 2, but first, some background:

Our last DL visit was in August 2010.  I took our older two boys to see WOC on arrival night, while my husband took our youngest back to the room at GCH.  We followed the tips posted here, got FPs immediately upon arrival, lined up super early, waited a long time and were literally right in front for the show.  So we've seen it, and it was amazing.  We'll be back again next year, so we'll have another chance then.

So here's where I would love some advice:  On March 2, we're spending the day at DL and DCA on the way from Newport to the airport (we have a redeye flight that leaves LAX at 11:30pm - long story.)  We have PS at Blue Bayou for lunch and Napa Rose for dinner, so no dining/WOC package for us.   We'd like to catch the 8ish WOC after dinner, but not sure we'll be able to get FPs and even if we do, won't spend the time waiting in the line-up area like we did last time.  I saw the photos of the back side of WOC, but since we're coming from dinner, we probably won't have the opportunity to get over there.  Any other ideas?  Again, not looking for a great spot - just something decent given our time restrictions that day. 

Thanks!!


----------



## HydroGuy

pixarmom said:


> So here's where I would love some advice: On March 2, we're spending the day at DL and DCA on the way from Newport to the airport (we have a redeye flight that leaves LAX at 11:30pm - long story.) We have PS at Blue Bayou for lunch and Napa Rose for dinner, so no dining/WOC package for us. We'd like to catch the 8ish WOC after dinner, but not sure we'll be able to get FPs and even if we do, won't spend the time waiting in the line-up area like we did last time. I saw the photos of the back side of WOC, but since we're coming from dinner, we probably won't have the opportunity to get over there. Any other ideas? Again, not looking for a great spot - just something decent given our time restrictions that day.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you can get a blue FP then the fire hydrant spot usually does not require that long of a wait (the OP discusses the fire hydrant). Picnics cost you something but get you a yellow FP. Some folks are watching from the LM ride now with no FP at all. Not great but it is there.


----------



## skiingfast

A repaving is starting in front of LM.

Some people are suggesting that it will take until the beginning of March.  In the meantime because this is directly behind Paradise Park there will be no viewing there.  Also Paradise Park will temporaily eliminate the red area, the whole park will be used, but divided between Blue and Yellow Show Passes.  Blue will line up to the east of the repaving work, yellow to the west.  

It's possible that to get to the Yellow waiting area, you will have to come around the pier in a clockwise fashion because of the closed pathway.

Hopefully confirmation on this situation will come out soon as guests experience this situation.


----------



## pixarmom

*Hydroguy* and *Skiingfast*, thanks so much for your responses!  I'll stay tuned for repaving info!


----------



## nikib808

We've planned a trip to Disneyland from May 20 to 25.  Unfortunately our first day at the parks will be on a Monday.  According to Touring Plans, the World of Color is scheduled for the time we are there.  Think that's accurate?  Hope so 'cause I heard it's a must-see event!


----------



## sonnyjane

nikib808 said:


> We've planned a trip to Disneyland from May 20 to 25.  Unfortunately our first day at the parks will be on a Monday.  According to Touring Plans, the World of Color is scheduled for the time we are there.  Think that's accurate?  Hope so 'cause I heard it's a must-see event!



There is a lot of stuff up in the air about what will happen to WOC as far as the mid-week schedule.  I believe what we've heard so far is that it may take *some* weekdays off, but wouldn't be exclusively weekends only, at least not at this time.  Also, the week you're going is the week before Memorial Day (28th), so they would likely have a more full entertainment schedule at that time than they would if it were early May.


----------



## nikib808

Thanks, Sonnyjane!  Phew... And to think I was actually considering changing our airline reservations at $50 a pop...


----------



## skiingfast

skiingfast said:


> A repaving is starting in front of LM.
> 
> Some people are suggesting that it will take until the beginning of March.  In the meantime because this is directly behind Paradise Park there will be no viewing there.  Also Paradise Park will temporaily eliminate the red area, the whole park will be used, but divided between Blue and Yellow Show Passes.  Blue will line up to the east of the repaving work, yellow to the west.
> 
> It's possible that to get to the Yellow waiting area, you will have to come around the pier in a clockwise fashion because of the closed pathway.
> 
> Hopefully confirmation on this situation will come out soon as guests experience this situation.




The area between the Little Mermaid and Paradise Park is not mostly closed off for work on the pathway.  The walls go up to the trees on each side leaving a small path on along the edge of the walls to go each direction.  If you aren't familiar with these trees they leave a few feet on each side.  That's 3 feet between the walls and LM, and 3 feet between PP and the walls.

Traffic on this side of the pier is directed to stay to the right to get around the wall.


----------



## muppetfreak

Thanks for all the info.  We are excited to see this in Feb.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

skiingfast said:


> A repaving is starting in front of LM.
> 
> Some people are suggesting that it will take until the beginning of March.  In the meantime because this is directly behind Paradise Park there will be no viewing there.  Also Paradise Park will temporaily eliminate the red area, the whole park will be used, but divided between Blue and Yellow Show Passes.  Blue will line up to the east of the repaving work, yellow to the west.
> 
> It's possible that to get to the Yellow waiting area, you will have to come around the pier in a clockwise fashion because of the closed pathway.
> 
> Hopefully confirmation on this situation will come out soon as guests experience this situation.



We were at the WOC on 1/15 and, as skiingfast noted, there is currently no red section.  A CM told us that this would continue while the sidewalk is under construction in front of the Little Mermaid ride.  To enter for the yellow section, signs direct you to walk between the barracade and the Mermaid ride, you are then directed to make a U-turn and head back east on the other side of the barracade.  At least 1 yellow entrance is still in the middle of the viewing area (with another one, the old red entrance, further west).  I am not sure where you would line up for yellow because the viewing areas were already open when we arrived about 6:45 for an 8pm showing. -- Suzanne


----------



## skiingfast

SuzanneSLO said:


> I am not sure where you would line up for yellow because the viewing areas were already open when we arrived about 6:45 for an 8pm showing. -- Suzanne



Thank you Suzanne for your first hand report.


I haven't seen any first hand reports of where Yellow lines up yet, though some people were saying it would happen were red formally lined up.  In front of the Golden Zephyr.


----------



## HydroGuy

SuzanneSLO said:


> We were at the WOC on 1/15 and, as skiingfast noted, there is currently no red section. A CM told us that this would continue while the sidewalk is under construction in front of the Little Mermaid ride. To enter for the yellow section, signs direct you to walk between the barracade and the Mermaid ride, you are then directed to make a U-turn and head back east on the other side of the barracade. At least 1 yellow entrance is still in the middle of the viewing area (with another one, the old red entrance, further west). I am not sure where you would line up for yellow because the viewing areas were already open when we arrived about 6:45 for an 8pm showing. -- Suzanne


Thanks for the update!


----------



## CrazyDuck

IMHO World of Color is a mess!  This whole "standing room only" is rediculous!   They could have easy redone the standing area in a short ampitheater style seating arrangement.  That way everyone could see, including my 7 year old daughter who I ended up having to carry the entire show!


----------



## gardener14

I've heard a lot about WOC having to do with crowds and busy times, but I'm not sure how to convey that to my visit during a less busy tiime of year.  What is the crowd like for WOC on a weekday in the off season (early February) when there is one show?  Even though DCA probably isn't too crowded, do throngs of people park hop from DL just to see WOC?

I really don't care what section I get a ticket for, so I don't care when I get a Fast Pass, and I don't want to wait in a long line for a ticket if I don't have to.  Can I avoid the lines getting a Fast Pass in the morning (if there are lines) and not worrry about getting one later without a crowd, or do they sell out by a certain time, and when might that be?


----------



## HydroGuy

gardener14 said:


> I've heard a lot about WOC having to do with crowds and busy times, but I'm not sure how to convey that to my visit during a less busy tiime of year. What is the crowd like for WOC on a weekday in the off season (early February) when there is one show? Even though DCA probably isn't too crowded, do throngs of people park hop from DL just to see WOC?
> 
> I really don't care what section I get a ticket for, so I don't care when I get a Fast Pass, and I don't want to wait in a long line for a ticket if I don't have to. Can I avoid the lines getting a Fast Pass in the morning (if there are lines) and not worrry about getting one later without a crowd, or do they sell out by a certain time, and when might that be?


So far WOC has been crowded no matter what time of year. However visitors get there (parkhopping from DL, etc.) they fill up WOC. So, yes, there are throngs of people coming to see WOC each evening.

You do not have to wait in a long line for a FP ticket. It is generally walkup or at most a one-minute wait. 

The real issue is how early you need to arrive for the show to get a good viewing spot. From what I understand if you do anything other than follow the advice in the OP (arrive 90 minutes early) you are taking a chance on a mediocre view.


----------



## gardener14

Thank you Hydroguy.  I thought I read people were waiting an hour in line a t the Fast Pass machines after park opening.  I'm glad that's not true.

I'm not happy with the idea of waiting 90 minutes for any show, and I've never had a problem viewing Illuminations at Epcot, Fantasmic at HS, or Wishes at MK by arriving well after many people have waited 1-2 hours.  I don't need a "perfect" viewing spot, just a place where I can enjoy the show (even if it's off center or above or through some heads of a crowd).  Is this not possible for WOC when arriving say 15-30 minutes early?  I guess I don't understand the viewing scenario.  Are the "mediocre" views (presumably from behind some other people instead of at a railing's edge) really that undesirable?  

Thanks for helping this first time WOC viewer.


----------



## skiingfast

gardener14 said:


> Are the "mediocre" views (presumably from behind some other people instead of at a railing's edge) really that undesirable?



That is really what happens.  The viewing area is slightly tiered.  If you are at the front of the tier against a railing, you see over the tier infront.  If you are standing behind someone you see the back of thier head 70% of the time.


----------



## soaringirl

Sorry if this been asked before, didn't get a chance to read all the pages.
Does the lunch includes drinks and tips? or those are separate?
Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

gardener14 said:


> Thank you Hydroguy. I thought I read people were waiting an hour in line a t the Fast Pass machines after park opening. I'm glad that's not true.
> 
> I'm not happy with the idea of waiting 90 minutes for any show, and I've never had a problem viewing Illuminations at Epcot, Fantasmic at HS, or Wishes at MK by arriving well after many people have waited 1-2 hours. I don't need a "perfect" viewing spot, just a place where I can enjoy the show (even if it's off center or above or through some heads of a crowd). Is this not possible for WOC when arriving say 15-30 minutes early? I guess I don't understand the viewing scenario. Are the "mediocre" views (presumably from behind some other people instead of at a railing's edge) really that undesirable?
> 
> Thanks for helping this first time WOC viewer.


Just about anything you want to know is the first post of this thread. It appears you have not found that yet. Go read it and then come back and ask more questions.

WOC viewing is different than all the other shows you mentioned. Disney did an ooops when the created it.


----------



## gardener14

Hydroguy, thank you for the information you've provided  I did read the original post, however I didn't feel it answered my questions, so I asked them here.  Upon your suggestion, I went back and re-read the original post (albeit I skimmed for the category headings that seemed pertinent to my concerns), and I still didn't find the anwers in the nuanced way I am looking for.  It wasn't until I found the link to the other thread about the best world of color viewing spots that I might have found my answer, so the answers weren't in the original post directly, but in a link I hadn't followed before.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2655956


----------



## blackjackdelta

And everytime I read the multiple WOC threads, these I want to be amoung the masses.  Last year everytime I walked by the throngs all I could do is shake my head.

Jack


----------



## HydroGuy

gardener14 said:


> Hydroguy, thank you for the information you've provided I did read the original post, however I didn't feel it answered my questions, so I asked them here. Upon your suggestion, I went back and re-read the original post (albeit I skimmed for the category headings that seemed pertinent to my concerns), and I still didn't find the anwers in the nuanced way I am looking for. It wasn't until I found the link to the other thread about the best world of color viewing spots that I might have found my answer, so the answers weren't in the original post directly, but in a link I hadn't followed before.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2655956


 I guess I did not get your nuance. One's experience with WOC depends on a lot of their viewing spot. And you _may_ be able to get a good spot 15 minutes before, just like you _may_ get a good spot for a parade 2 minutes before. But if you really want to see it then you need to plan more time. If you do not care about a good view then you can show up late. The likely result will be a not so good view.

Showing up 90 minutes early is the way to go to get a good view guaranteed.

HTH


----------



## gardener14

HydroGuy said:


> Showing up 90 minutes early is the way to go to get a good view guaranteed.



The funny thing is there is lots of information here and elsewhere about how to get a perfect spot...basically show up early and wait.  However, there is very little information describing the consequences of not doing that other than the view won't be so good.  My question is what does that mean?  I haven't read anyone describe their "not so good" experience other than a few short people who couldn't see anything or someone unlucky enough to have a parent hold a kid on their shoulders at the last minute blocking the view.  

Not everyone can be along a railing.  They simply physically can't all fit there.  That means thousands of people at every show are not along a railing.  Are those thousands of people terribly disappointed by a show they can't see or enjoy?  I haven't heard those kind of comments, but I haven't heard what their experience was like either.  They must have enjoyed the show more than not even if there were some heads to look through and around.  Their perspective is what I'm looking for, not those who waited 1 1/2 to 2 hours because, frankly, there is too much else to do to spend that kind of time waiting.

I'm sure I'll figure it all out when I get there, and I'm sure I'll enjoy the show in my own way, but I'm surprised that the only responses online seem to be "get there super early or else."  That's great for superfans and season pass holders but that simply isn't realistic for the masses and occasional tourists.


----------



## skiingfast

gardener14 said:


> However, there is very little information describing the consequences of not doing that other than the view won't be so good.  My question is what does that mean?



By throwing out some reviews effected by prejudice it could be summarized like this:

Time taken for great view=Best show ever to that was good.
Obscurred view=that was alright to don't need to see that again.


----------



## ArchOwl

gardener14 said:


> The funny thing is there is lots of information here and elsewhere about how to get a perfect spot...basically show up early and wait.  However, there is very little information describing the consequences of not doing that other than the view won't be so good.  My question is what does that mean?  I haven't read anyone describe their "not so good" experience other than a few short people who couldn't see anything or someone unlucky enough to have a parent hold a kid on their shoulders at the last minute blocking the view.
> 
> Not everyone can be along a railing.  They simply physically can't all fit there.  That means thousands of people at every show are not along a railing.  Are those thousands of people terribly disappointed by a show they can't see or enjoy?  I haven't heard those kind of comments, but I haven't heard what their experience was like either.  They must have enjoyed the show more than not even if there were some heads to look through and around.  Their perspective is what I'm looking for, not those who waited 1 1/2 to 2 hours because, frankly, there is too much else to do to spend that kind of time waiting.
> 
> I'm sure I'll figure it all out when I get there, and I'm sure I'll enjoy the show in my own way, but I'm surprised that the only responses online seem to be "get there super early or else."  That's great for superfans and season pass holders but that simply isn't realistic for the masses and occasional tourists.



You are right, there are lots of people who see WOC mainly from behind a mass of people.  They probably have different expectations and don't mind missing parts of the show.  However, since you are on a message board about Disneyland, you will mostly find superfans here, folks who are interested in experiencing all the shows and attractions in the best way possible.  There really isn't a need for a message board on how not to wait to get the best view, because as you said, it happens every day.  Most of the people here are looking for tricks and tips to get the most out of every experience.  

WOC is a unique show at the DLR mainly because there is no shortcut or way to get a really good view without waiting a long time.  This has to do with the design of the viewing area and is not something that will change in the near future.  Because most people here are concerned with the getting the best view and being able to see the show, most of what we discuss has to do with the reasons why you need to line up early and how to get the best view.

If you are not interested in waiting a long time, just do what most other people will do and show up when you want.  Because of the queuing system, there is no way we could tell you where you will be or how to see.  The only way we can guide you is if you show up early because then you will have the ability to choose a spot.  If you show up later, that choice will no longer be yours to make.  You take your chances along with everyone else.  You could end up in a good spot or a bad spot, but we can't help you or give you advice at that point.

The only other advice I can give you at this point is that if you are dead set against waiting, you might want to go to the Cove Bar and pay the cover charge to watch from there.  It is a side view and you won't see everything, but at least you would know that ahead of time and would not be among the masses.


----------



## gardener14

Thank you Arch Owl.  I hadn't considered that the mass majority of viewers who get an average view of the show aren't likely to be on this board.  I had thought it was strange that nobody was able to report on anything other than a perfect view with a long wait, and I was looking for that "average viewer's" experience to no success.  Your response indirectly answers my questions very well.  I'm happy to take my chances, and I look forward to seeing the show soon.


----------



## HydroGuy

gardener14 said:


> Thank you Arch Owl. I hadn't considered that the mass majority of viewers who get an average view of the show aren't likely to be on this board. I had thought it was strange that nobody was able to report on anything other than a perfect view with a long wait, and I was looking for that "average viewer's" experience to no success. Your response indirectly answers my questions very well. I'm happy to take my chances, and I look forward to seeing the show soon.


Adding to what Arch so eloquently summarized, of the 4000 viewing spots for WOC I would say the following:


If you are 6 ft 4 inch or taller...

30% of the spots offer a good view
50% of the spots offer a mediocre view
20% of the spots offer a poor view


If you are 6 ft tall...

10% of the spots offer a good view
50% of the spots offer a mediocre view
40% of the spots offer a poor view


If you are 5 ft and 6 inches tall...

10% of the spots offer a good view
20% of the spots offer a mediocre view
70% of the spots offer a poor view


If you are child...

10% of the spots offer a good view
90% of the spots offer a poor view


A good view means:

A person can see the majority of show elements from a decent angle and close enough distance.

Comparing to watching a street parade, this would be standing in the front row on the street.


A mediocre view means:

You cannot not see some of the show elements and/or what you can see is from too far away or from a poor angle.

Comparing to watching a street parade, this would be standing several rows of people back so you can only see parade elements that are tall but things low to the ground are obstructed.


A poor view means:

You can see only a small part of the show elements and what you can see if from a distance too far and from a poor angle.

Comparing to watching a street parade, this would be like standing at the back with many rows of people in front, plus a tree in front of you so you can only see the parade by looking up the street and can't see much right in front of you.


Most people want a good view. But as others have said, if you have seen WOC before they may not want a good view or everyone in their group is tall or they are solo and tall. So you have more flexibility if you are tall and/or have no kids or short people in your group. In such cases you can show up later and take your chances and the impact is less.

For me personally, I am 6 ft tall and think WOC is so good that I want to always be in a good spot. I saw WOC once from a mediocre spot (towards the back of the yellow section) and ths show seemed only half as good as when I saw it from the best spot. So I always try for a good view or just don't see it.


----------



## MooMar

Haven't seen this question so apologize if it's been asked/answered previously...can you see WOC from the Cove Bar which I heard is located on top of Ariel's Grotto?   And..can you view WOC sitting in Ariel's Grotto eating dinner, if we decided not to go outside to view it?

MooMar
"Cow"nting down days to Disney Feb 3 for daughter's big 18th BD!


----------



## ArchOwl

MooMar said:


> Haven't seen this question so apologize if it's been asked/answered previously...can you see WOC from the Cove Bar which I heard is located on top of Ariel's Grotto?   And..can you view WOC sitting in Ariel's Grotto eating dinner, if we decided not to go outside to view it?
> 
> MooMar
> "Cow"nting down days to Disney Feb 3 for daughter's big 18th BD!



Yes, you can see WOC from the Cove Bar.  However, it is far from the best view, not recommended for a first viewing.  Additionally there is a $10 cover charge to view from that area per person.  

There is no viewing from Ariel's Grotto (the restaurant), they close it down prior to WOC.  

Pics from my viewing of WOC from the Cove Bar (not my first time seeing WOC).

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40190000&highlight=cove#post40190000


----------



## pixarmom

gardener14 said:


> Thank you Arch Owl.  I hadn't considered that the mass majority of viewers who get an average view of the show aren't likely to be on this board.  I had thought it was strange that nobody was able to report on anything other than a perfect view with a long wait, and I was looking for that "average viewer's" experience to no success.  Your response indirectly answers my questions very well.  I'm happy to take my chances, and I look forward to seeing the show soon.



Hi *gardener14*!  We saw WOC in 2010, followed all the advice here, and had an outstanding spot.  It was amazing - and we're not into shows nor waits.  Our wait for WOC was the longest wait we've ever experienced for any WDW show or attraction by far - really far.  We decided that it was entirely worth it - once.  We'll be back in March and we plan to take our chances for WOC and report back!


----------



## JeriLee

We will be doing the Ariels Grotto preferred dinning this Saturday (1/28/12) for my daughters BD  it was her only request.    Where does the preferred dining line up these days?  Do we still need to plan for a 90 minute wait?

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

JeriLee said:


> We will be doing the Ariels Grotto preferred dinning this Saturday (1/28/12) for my daughters BD  it was her only request.  Where does the preferred dining line up these days? Do we still need to plan for a 90 minute wait?
> 
> Thanks!


90 minutes yes. I would start with the map in the OP. Others may have more recent info but even if they do, things can change on a dime and you always, always want to be pro-active with the CMs there to make sure you are in the front of the line.


----------



## SeattleRedBear

Being 6 ft 5 in, I agree completely with HydroGuy's excellent analysis and his comparison to seeing one of the parades.  Being tall, 80% of the time I can show up 20-30 minutes before and have a good to mediocre view but that is not likely everyone's experience (since I'm in the 99% when it comes to height)

Gardener14, if you're the kind of person who enjoys the parade when you can only get a partial view of the dancers/walkers but can see the floats (and you're tall), then you'll probably be OK showing up 15 minutes before.  But understand that you'll be missing effects and projections that make it a more complete experience.

The first time we saw WoC, we had gotten picnic lunch when they still provided tickets for the blue zone and we made a point of being at a rail so we could pretty much see the entire lagoon.  Completely blown away.  Since then, if we have the time, we line up early, if not, we don't.  When we don't we typically can't see all the water screens or much (if any) of the surface of the lagoon so we miss some of the projections and some of the effects.  We know that, but we're OK with it.  It's still an OK show but just like the parade, you know you haven't really seen everything.

If you are tall and not wanting to spend a lot of corral time, I would recommend getting a blue ticket and head towards the bridge.  My memory is that the crowds on the bridge only get 5-6 people deep vs. dozens deep so (even though it's not terraced) tall people have a better chance of getting a complete view.  The only downside is the view is off to the side a bit.

With a limited amount of time, you make your choices.  Even after seeing the show maybe a dozen times since it opened, I still walk away amazed at a few of the effects that are really unusual.  It is a unique show and if you're only going to see it once, I would recommend doing what you can to get the full effect.  So figure out something productive you can do with your corral time...grab dinner to go on the way to the pen...catch up on facebook, etc.  If there are two shows, the second show is usually less crowded so time your FP pickup to see the second show.



HydroGuy said:


> Adding to what Arch so eloquently summarized, of the 4000 viewing spots for WOC I would say the following:
> 
> 
> If you are 6 ft 4 inch or taller...
> 
> 30% of the spots offer a good view
> 50% of the spots offer a mediocre view
> 20% of the spots offer a poor view
> 
> 
> If you are 6 ft tall...
> 
> 10% of the spots offer a good view
> 50% of the spots offer a mediocre view
> 40% of the spots offer a poor view
> 
> 
> If you are 5 ft and 6 inches tall...
> 
> 10% of the spots offer a good view
> 20% of the spots offer a mediocre view
> 70% of the spots offer a poor view
> 
> 
> If you are child...
> 
> 10% of the spots offer a good view
> 90% of the spots offer a poor view
> 
> 
> A good view means:
> 
> A person can see the majority of show elements from a decent angle and close enough distance.
> 
> Comparing to watching a street parade, this would be standing in the front row on the street.
> 
> 
> A mediocre view means:
> 
> You cannot not see some of the show elements and/or what you can see is from too far away or from a poor angle.
> 
> Comparing to watching a street parade, this would be standing several rows of people back so you can only see parade elements that are tall but things low to the ground are obstructed.
> 
> 
> A poor view means:
> 
> You can see only a small part of the show elements and what you can see if from a distance too far and from a poor angle.
> 
> Comparing to watching a street parade, this would be like standing at the back with many rows of people in front, plus a tree in front of you so you can only see the parade by looking up the street and can't see much right in front of you.
> 
> 
> Most people want a good view. But as others have said, if you have seen WOC before they may not want a good view or everyone in their group is tall or they are solo and tall. So you have more flexibility if you are tall and/or have no kids or short people in your group. In such cases you can show up later and take your chances and the impact is less.
> 
> For me personally, I am 6 ft tall and think WOC is so good that I want to always be in a good spot. I saw WOC once from a mediocre spot (towards the back of the yellow section) and ths show seemed only half as good as when I saw it from the best spot. So I always try for a good view or just don't see it.


----------



## brookelizabeth

A while ago I posted a question about my husband, being legally blind, being able to get a decent spot so he could actually see the show and enjoy it.  I'm back to share our experience!

We visited Disneyland in January, so the crowds were on the lower side.  We did World of Color on a Friday night.  The Red Section was under refrub, and our FPs were for the Blue section.  We arrived about 45 minutes prior the show (we had planned on earlier, but other circumstances prevented it!) and happily found there was quite a bit of room still open in the Blue section, not the closest spots though.  We found a fairly decent spot, but my husband was pretty sure he wouldn't really be able to see the movie clips at all from our spot.  So we figured it would not hurt to ask a Cast Member about getting closer due to his handicap.

We spoke to one and they had us speak to another who ushered us right up into the reserved middle section-not a handicap section, but the reserved dinner area.  There were folks already against the rail, but we were one row back and my husband VERY much enjoyed the show despite not being able to see well and being completely color blind.   He can see the shades of gray, so even that was pretty exciting to him because the colors change so much.  And thankfully he could see the movie clips and enjoyed those--plus just the overall SIZE of the show was incredibly impressive.

We had a wonderful time and I just wanted to report back here in case someone else found themselves in a similar situation.  Getting a GAC would be easier for the situation, but we hadn't gotten one - next time we will!


----------



## JeriLee

We did the preferred dining Saturday, 1/28/12 and waited our 90 minutes to get "The Best Spot" along the rail.  We've done this before and for us, it is worth the price and the time on special occasions.  Unfortunately, "The Best Spot" is now reserved for handicap.  The handicap area is large and allows enough room for their family members to stand behind and to the sides of the benches.

I don't begrudge people who require special assistance and I'm thankful my family is not among them, however, I'm not sure taking the entire sweet spot of the preferred dining area is the right thing to do.  I now believe I get Zero advantage with the preferred dining package, so we will not do it again, unless things change.


----------



## LMcQueen

I was at WOC tonight. The fire hydrant spot is not available because it is used as a walkway.  I was told by a CM this was due to the construction in front of LM. We were able to walk in 30 min before the show and get an ok view that my 5 year old could see from. The spot was in the blue section just before you get on the bridge. If you look at the hi def photo on the first page the spot was close to the red umbrella.  People were constantly standing  in front of me before the show as they were getting to their spots.  However once the show started, CM's didnt allow people to stand there.  People did walk in front of me if they left the show early. I would recommend the spot if you cant or dont want to come early.


----------



## skiingfast

skiingfast said:


> A repaving is starting in front of LM.
> 
> Some people are suggesting that it will take until the beginning of March.  In the meantime because this is directly behind Paradise Park there will be no viewing there.  Also Paradise Park will temporaily eliminate the red area, the whole park will be used, but divided between Blue and Yellow Show Passes.  Blue will line up to the east of the repaving work, yellow to the west.



In regards to this, I have confirmation that the repaving work will take until the end of February.


----------



## Aby

I just wanted to share my experiences this past week at WOC. On Wednesday night we lined up for the blue section (we just asked a CM) 90 minutes before the show. We were first in line! Unfortunately shortly after we started lining up they told us the show was cancelled due to technical difficulties (the middle section of fountains would not come up out of the water). We took the opportunity to scope out our best choices for spots (I'm short) and decided that our first choice would be the fire hydrant spot and our second spot would be along the front rail right at the top of the last set of stairs so that noone could block my view.

We tried again the next night and although I wasn't first in line I was within the first 50-75 people in. They started letting us in very early, almost 75 minutes before the show and I headed for the fire hydrant spot. Sadly someone else had the same idea as me so I went down to the rail instead. My hubby came to join me a few minutes later, so I asked him to check the hydrant spot again. He waved me up but then he was shooed away from that spot as the CM said it was a walkway and not a viewing area. So we ended up at the rail. 

Looking at the map on the first page of this thread, we were just to the left of the "best" view spots on the blue section on the first rail. There is a set of stairs leading to the landing of the lowest level and we were at the top of the stairs against the rail. We had a great view and really enjoyed the show.

I just wanted to warn people that the hydrant spot (by the way the hydrant is now painted green!) may not be an option any more. No idea if they let people into the area when it got close to show time because we couldn't see up there once the park really started to fill in. 

Hope this helps others planning on seeing the show!

Aby


----------



## HydroGuy

Aby said:


> I just wanted to share my experiences this past week at WOC. On Wednesday night we lined up for the blue section (we just asked a CM) 90 minutes before the show. We were first in line! Unfortunately shortly after we started lining up they told us the show was cancelled due to technical difficulties (the middle section of fountains would not come up out of the water). We took the opportunity to scope out our best choices for spots (I'm short) and decided that our first choice would be the fire hydrant spot and our second spot would be along the front rail right at the top of the last set of stairs so that noone could block my view.
> 
> We tried again the next night and although I wasn't first in line I was within the first 50-75 people in. They started letting us in very early, almost 75 minutes before the show and I headed for the fire hydrant spot. Sadly someone else had the same idea as me so I went down to the rail instead. My hubby came to join me a few minutes later, so I asked him to check the hydrant spot again. He waved me up but then he was shooed away from that spot as the CM said it was a walkway and not a viewing area. So we ended up at the rail.
> 
> Looking at the map on the first page of this thread, we were just to the left of the "best" view spots on the blue section on the first rail. There is a set of stairs leading to the landing of the lowest level and we were at the top of the stairs against the rail. We had a great view and really enjoyed the show.
> 
> I just wanted to warn people that the hydrant spot (by the way the hydrant is now painted green!) may not be an option any more. No idea if they let people into the area when it got close to show time because we couldn't see up there once the park really started to fill in.
> 
> Hope this helps others planning on seeing the show!
> 
> Aby


Thanks for the feedback. Glad you ended up with a good view in the end!

Anyone else try the fire hydrant spot lately?


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am also interested to hear from someone else if they had done the fire hydrant lately. It seems that every month that the viewing area at PP is changing. Where the fire hydrant spot is a spot to see the show from the blue area and now all of a sudden it isn't a spot to watch from the blue section. I will be down there in two weeks and would like to be at the fire hydrant spot to see WoC. If not, I could always go with another spot.


----------



## gardener14

I saw the show three times recently.  I'm not a frequent visitor, so I don't know what the normal setup is like, but I know that some regular viewing areas are currently walkways because of the repaving project between the viewing area and the Little Mermaid ride.  I read elsewhere that the fire hydrant spot is currently a walkway because of this paving work.  Perhaps that is why I couldn't find the fire hydrant...it wasn't in a viewing area, and now I read that the fire hydrant is green, not yellow.

By the way, the last of the three times I saw the show during our trip, it was the second of two shows that night.  We joined the huge line of people waiting to get in just as they opened the gate fifteen minutes before showtime.  Needless to say we were nearly last in line.  We got great spots behind one row of people along the fence in the last tier.  We could see the show beautifull between the heads of the single row of people in front of us.  I still question the suggestions of wasting well over an hour waiting for the show.  I understand that families with children or shorter people may have a different experience (I'm not tall), but for teens and adults of average heights who don't mind a little jockeying for position to see around some heads, seeing the show is not as difficult as others make it out to be.


----------



## HydroGuy

gardener14 said:


> I saw the show three times recently. I'm not a frequent visitor, so I don't know what the normal setup is like, but I know that some regular viewing areas are currently walkways because of the repaving project between the viewing area and the Little Mermaid ride. I read elsewhere that the fire hydrant spot is currently a walkway because of this paving work. Perhaps that is why I couldn't find the fire hydrant...it wasn't in a viewing area, and now I read that the fire hydrant is green, not yellow.
> 
> By the way, the last of the three times I saw the show during our trip, it was the second of two shows that night. We joined the huge line of people waiting to get in just as they opened the gate fifteen minutes before showtime. Needless to say we were nearly last in line. We got great spots behind one row of people along the fence in the last tier. We could see the show beautifull between the heads of the single row of people in front of us. I still question the suggestions of wasting well over an hour waiting for the show. I understand that families with children or shorter people may have a different experience (I'm not tall),* but for teens and adults of average heights who don't mind a little jockeying for position to see around some heads, seeing the show is not as difficult as others make it out to be*.


Yes, viewing spots for WOC has a range of opinions.

When I personally recommend showing up earlier it is not only because of children. I have seen the show from various spots and I strongly feel it just does not _seem as good_ from further back or from the side. Yes, one can _see _it. But the experience to me is not nearly as good. 

Some folks like to watch DL Remember Dreams Come True fireworks from the train station on Main Street. Yes you can _see_ the fireworks from there. But to me it does not compare to the experience of actually _being in the hub_.


----------



## gardener14

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, viewing spots for WOC has a range of opinions.
> 
> When I personally recommend showing up earlier it is not only because of children. I have seen the show from various spots and I strongly feel it just does not _seem as good_ from further back or from the side. Yes, one can _see _it. But the experience to me is not nearly as good.
> 
> Some folks like to watch DL Remember Dreams Come True fireworks from the train station on Main Street. Yes you can _see_ the fireworks from there. But to me it does not compare to the experience of actually _being in the hub_.



You're right that viewing opinions vary because I found my experience in seeing WOC to be very different from what you just explained your preference to be.  On the first night, I waited an hour and viewed WOC from a closer spot.  My view was unobstructed, and I enjoyed the show.  On the following two times I viewed the show we found great spots further back, and I actually enjoyed the view more because I could see the "whole show."  By that I mean that I didn't realize until seeing it from further away that I enjoyed it more being able to take it all in in one view rather than seeing only left, right, or what's in front of me.  It's similar to being too close in a theater where you can see the actors well, but you can't see the entire stage well.


----------



## HydroGuy

gardener14 said:


> You're right that viewing opinions vary because I found my experience in seeing WOC to be very different from what you just explained your preference to be. On the first night, I waited an hour and viewed WOC from a closer spot. My view was unobstructed, and I enjoyed the show. On the following two times I viewed the show we found great spots further back, and I actually enjoyed the view more because I could see the "whole show." By that I mean that I didn't realize until seeing it from further away that I enjoyed it more being able to take it all in in one view rather than seeing only left, right, or what's in front of me. It's similar to being too close in a theater where you can see the actors well, but you can't see the entire stage well.


I agree and always tell people that when you see WOC from different locations it can feel like you are seeing two different shows. The viewing spot matters. Having seen WOC from the back twice now I had a much better experience being closer to the front. However, being at the very front wet zone is a bit too close for me. Everyone who enjoys WOC and has the chance should try it once because it is a really cool feeling to being so immersed. You just are too close - like your theater analogy.  Everyone also should try it from the back near the fire hydrant (assuming that spot re-opens). You see things there you don't really notice when you are close. My personal preference is to be one section back from the wet zone.


----------



## consultant

Going to be ad DCA today.  We are going in the afternoon and staying for the second WOC show at 9:15.  This is then end of Presidents Day weekend but we are banking on the fact a) many families with small children (in my experience) don't stay past 8 so most will be at the first show and b) tomorrow is a work day so locals will probably mostly not stay until close.  

With that said, despite being a DLR veteran, this is our first WOC.  I've read the beginning and end of this thread.  It seems unclear the best line-up strategy.  We won't get to the park until 12-1 PM today.  Hopefully there will still be FPs for the second show.  Standing in line 90 minutes is out of the question. That's a little ridiculous and we've done that a few times for various things at WDW and DLR and every time I would say standing around an hour and a half wasn't worth it no matter how good the show is.  (Too each their own on how much they value their time and value seeing the show from the 'perfect/best' spot).

Anyone have any specific advice regarding tonight's show.  My best guess based on what I've read is to show up 45 min ahead of time.  We can stand that.  I'll have a 10-yr and 12-yr with me and 6 other adults.  Should I try to get a FP for a certain color section or will I be lucky to get one at all if I arrive at the park around 12-1 PM?


----------



## HydroGuy

consultant said:


> Going to be ad DCA today. We are going in the afternoon and staying for the second WOC show at 9:15. This is then end of Presidents Day weekend but we are banking on the fact a) many families with small children (in my experience) don't stay past 8 so most will be at the first show and b) tomorrow is a work day so locals will probably mostly not stay until close.
> 
> With that said, despite being a DLR veteran, this is our first WOC. I've read the beginning and end of this thread. It seems unclear the best line-up strategy. We won't get to the park until 12-1 PM today. Hopefully there will still be FPs for the second show. Standing in line 90 minutes is out of the question. That's a little ridiculous and we've done that a few times for various things at WDW and DLR and every time I would say standing around an hour and a half wasn't worth it no matter how good the show is. (Too each their own on how much they value their time and value seeing the show from the 'perfect/best' spot).
> 
> Anyone have any specific advice regarding tonight's show. My best guess based on what I've read is to show up 45 min ahead of time. We can stand that. I'll have a 10-yr and 12-yr with me and 6 other adults. Should I try to get a FP for a certain color section or will I be lucky to get one at all if I arrive at the park around 12-1 PM?


There almost certainly will be FPs available when you arrive. Possibly still for the first show. Again, repeating from the OP the intent of arriving 90 minutes early is not to have the perfect spot vs. an imperfect spot. It is between being able to see the show vs. not being able to see to it at all. As you have read, the viewing area is imperfect.

I hope it works out for you tonight. If it was me I would try and get a FP for yellow section because I think it has the highest percentage of decent viewing spots.


----------



## kats6776

HydroGuy - I know your kids are older but I'm hoping you can give me some advice on seeing the show with two toddlers at the end of March.  Mine and another family (both with 2 year olds) made dinner reservations to get preferred viewing in hopes that it will be easier to get good spots for our little ones (we're not the kind of parents who would put them up on our shoulders, thus blocking the view of people behind us) and to minimize wait time.  It sounds like from your post that the wait time will be about the same, which is a bummer.  Any advice for us?  We've got 5:30 reservations and want to catch the 8pm show.


----------



## HydroGuy

kats6776 said:


> HydroGuy - I know your kids are older but I'm hoping you can give me some advice on seeing the show with two toddlers at the end of March. Mine and another family (both with 2 year olds) made dinner reservations to get preferred viewing in hopes that it will be easier to get good spots for our little ones (we're not the kind of parents who would put them up on our shoulders, thus blocking the view of people behind us) and to minimize wait time. It sounds like from your post that the wait time will be about the same, which is a bummer. Any advice for us? We've got 5:30 reservations and want to catch the 8pm show.


If possible move the reservation to 5PM is my advice. Not everyone agrees but I think it will give you the most reliable chance to get one of the spots where the kiddos can see.


----------



## kats6776

<Dupe - can't figure out how to delete>


----------



## kats6776

But do you think it's worth doing dining since we have to wait the same amount of time with fastpasses?  It's my understanding from others that the wait time with dining is shorter and it's less crowded in the preferred area.  What do you think?


----------



## skiingfast

kats6776 said:


> But do you think it's worth doing dining since we have to wait the same amount of time with fastpasses?  It's my understanding from others that the wait time with dining is shorter and it's less crowded in the preferred area.  What do you think?



Ultimately the wait time, and crowds are both the same with the extra high demand for the spots against the rails where is is easiest to see.

The best reason to get WoC Show Passes through the dining option, is for the food, or if you can't get to DCA early enough to get a free Show Pass from the FP distribution.


----------



## kats6776

I may cancel our reservation then.  I just know that my two year old son won't wait in line for 90 mins so I was trying to avoid that.  I don't really care about the food, I just want to make sure that he gets a good spot with minimal waiting (as much as that's possible).


----------



## PigletSeeker

Just wanted to share our recent WOC experience.  We were there this past Monday (President's Day)- a very busy day in the parks.  We spent the day at DL and decided to take a break around 5 PM and head back to our hotel.  On a whim, I decided to stop in DCA to see if there were any WOC FPs left- thinking surely there wouldn't be.  There were and we got 5 in the yellow section for the 9:15 show.  It said to line up at 8:45 at the Jumpin' Jellyfish.  We got there around 8:40 and there was already a MASSIVE line there.  My husband was spooked and wanted to leave, thinking we were too late to get a spot for our 3 kids (ages 7, 5, and 2) to sit.  I convinced him to stick it out and 5 min later they let us in.  There was plenty of room.  We got a great spot up against the fence on the second tier.  We were able to sit down for the half hour before the show started.  We could see everything perfectly.  Even though it was late, my kids did great.  I'm so glad I didn't waste 2 hours in line anywhere like some have suggested.


----------



## HydroGuy

PigletSeeker said:


> Just wanted to share our recent WOC experience. We were there this past Monday (President's Day)- a very busy day in the parks. We spent the day at DL and decided to take a break around 5 PM and head back to our hotel. On a whim, I decided to stop in DCA to see if there were any WOC FPs left- thinking surely there wouldn't be. There were and we got 5 in the yellow section for the 9:15 show. It said to line up at 8:45 at the Jumpin' Jellyfish. We got there around 8:40 and there was already a MASSIVE line there. My husband was spooked and wanted to leave, thinking we were too late to get a spot for our 3 kids (ages 7, 5, and 2) to sit. I convinced him to stick it out and 5 min later they let us in. There was plenty of room. We got a great spot up against the fence on the second tier. We were able to sit down for the half hour before the show started. We could see everything perfectly. Even though it was late, my kids did great. *I'm so glad I didn't waste 2 hours in line anywhere like some have suggested*.


OK, just to get all of this summarized for others who might be reading this post and come to some misconclusions...

I cannot recall anyone suggesting that one must line up two hours early to see WOC. Where did you see this? 

I and others recommend arriving 90 minutes early for the first show _if one wants to be sure they will have a good view_. If they are willing to risk a poor view, then they can show up later. Does showing up later mean the view will be poor? No. Does it greatly increase the risk of having a poor view? Yes definitely.

Second show is a different issue and you went to the second show.

The OP discusses all of this and as far as I know it is still sound advice.





HydroGuy said:


> *When should I arrive to the WOC queue?*
> 
> Each WOC FP or dining reservation pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.
> 
> *For the first show here is my advice* for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.
> 
> 1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.
> 
> 2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.
> 
> 3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.
> 
> Preferred Dining guests should use the above times as guidelines. The PD queue does not setup until the Blue (#13 in the viewing chart) queue and East Yellow queue (#11) are cleared and those guests are taken to their viewing areas. As soon as that happens a Preferred Dining queue is formed by PD guests who hang around the area by the red tower (#12 in the viewing chart) and they move to the queue location (#10). It is probably OK for PD guests to show up 75 minutes in advance rather 90 to get one of the best spots at the elevated front rail.
> 
> Preferred Dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts. This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the PD queue and be there about 75-90 minutes early.
> 
> *Note some sections have decent viewing spots in the rear that can remain open for much longer than the front sections*. One such spot is the so-called fire hydrant spot in the Blue section (#9 in the viewing chart).
> 
> *Second show queues* are located by Wine Country Tratorria and Grizzly River Run. The FP tells you where to queue.


----------



## mon8key

I haven't seen this addressed here; is it possible to take bathroom breaks during the wait for the show? Is it easy to 'get out' of the section you are waiting in & get back in? My 2 boys sometimes unpredictably need to pee, and especially if we are sitting around waiting for an hr it's likely one or both will need a bathroom.
Somewhat related: can one member of the party hang out for the hour while the rest get dinner & bring it back/hit the bathrooms etc?
thanks!


----------



## KCmike

mon8key said:


> I haven't seen this addressed here; is it possible to take bathroom breaks during the wait for the show? Is it easy to 'get out' of the section you are waiting in & get back in? My 2 boys sometimes unpredictably need to pee, and especially if we are sitting around waiting for an hr it's likely one or both will need a bathroom.
> Somewhat related: can one member of the party hang out for the hour while the rest get dinner & bring it back/hit the bathrooms etc?
> thanks!



Yeah my kids took bathroom breaks.  They had to show their fastpasses leaving and coming back in.


----------



## HydroGuy

mon8key said:


> I haven't seen this addressed here; is it possible to take bathroom breaks during the wait for the show? Is it easy to 'get out' of the section you are waiting in & get back in? My 2 boys sometimes unpredictably need to pee, and especially if we are sitting around waiting for an hr it's likely one or both will need a bathroom.
> Somewhat related: can one member of the party hang out for the hour while the rest get dinner & bring it back/hit the bathrooms etc?
> thanks!


As KC said, no problem with bathroom breaks. In fact it is good advice to plan a break - needed or unneeded - 20-30 minutes beofre the show. The CMs will often give you a FP _back_ as you leave that you can then give to them when you return to the viewing area.

To your second question, I would not recommend trying to have a smaller group or individual try to save spots for a larger group for a long period of time. Everyone understands bathroom breaks. But holding your ground and your spot can be darn well impossible for a long duration.


----------



## HydroGuy

Bumping based on a message I received from Bret aka mvf-m11c. He reported that last weekend the red section was gone and now only blue and yellow sections exist.

I have updated the OP.

Anyone at DCA soon please report any updates on this. Thanks!


----------



## bakerudall

Can a premium character-dining voucher, like the ones issued with Costco travel packages, be used for the WoC dining at AG? It seems to be the same price, but does it qualify as a character meal?


----------



## AngelDisney

Sorry! Voucher is not valid for World of Color Dinner Packages at Ariel's Grotto and Wine Country Trattoria from 5:00 to 9:00PM.


http://bookdlr.reservations.disney....strPageName=2012_Guest_STD_DiningOption_PopUp


----------



## funhouse8

Is one show easier to get better viewingspots then the other? I am going to do the picnic box (getting to the park late) and was wondering which show I should get tickets for. We are a group of grown-ups but short ones. LOL


----------



## HydroGuy

funhouse8 said:


> Is one show easier to get better viewingspots then the other? I am going to do the picnic box (getting to the park late) and was wondering which show I should get tickets for. We are a group of grown-ups but short ones. LOL


It is easier to get a better viewing spot for the later (when there is one). But I think being more tired after a day in the parks makes the show less enjoyable when it is that late.


----------



## awdsmama

HydroGuy said:


> Bumping based on a message I received from Bret aka mvf-m11c. He reported that last weekend the red section was gone and now only blue and yellow sections exist.
> 
> I have updated the OP.
> 
> Anyone at DCA soon please report any updates on this. Thanks!



Does this mean the viewing area size has been reduced or that the red has been converted to blue and yellow?


----------



## skiingfast

awdsmama said:


> Does this mean the viewing area size has been reduced or that the red has been converted to blue and yellow?



It means that the red area is being used by the other two colors.


----------



## hitomi04

*FAQ*
The picnics get you a cold meal and a guaranteed FP to the yellow viewing section. That is all. Your FP has a different look than regular FPs but is functionally identical. 

That must be update, we went today at 9:15 (second show) because of the faq i was making the regular line with a lot of people when one cm told me that prebuy fastpass with the picnics are in a different line separate from the rest. We were only like 20 people in that line (yellow) and we enter first, i choose from ALL THE PLACE where to see the show and then the normal line enter after us.

Thanks to the picnic deal my first time in world of color was AMAZING.


----------



## HydroGuy

hitomi04 said:


> *FAQ*
> The picnics get you a cold meal and a guaranteed FP to the yellow viewing section. That is all. Your FP has a different look than regular FPs but is functionally identical.
> 
> That must be update, we went today at 9:15 (second show) because of the faq i was making the regular line with a lot of people when one cm told me that prebuy fastpass with the picnics are in a different line separate from the rest. We were only like 20 people in that line (yellow) and we enter first, i choose from ALL THE PLACE where to see the show and then the normal line enter after us.
> 
> Thanks to the picnic deal my first time in world of color was AMAZING.


Hmmm. First I have heard of this but thanks for reporting your experience. Has anyone else had an experience like this where picnic FPs have their own separate queue?


----------



## mlozam

Will be visiting again with my DD17 after 4 years and watching WOC for the 1st time on Fri, Apr 20.

Since we are staying 1 day only and want to maximize our time, am thinking of getting the Lunch Package at WCT for the first show.  This will allow us to enjoy both parks till we need to line up at 7:30pm for the show.  From what I have read, getting the dinner package means we have to sit down for dinner at 5:30pm and line up by 7:30pm.  This means we only have till 5:30 to enjoy both parks.

Does this sound like a good strategy?

Thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

mlozam said:


> Will be visiting again with my DD17 after 4 years and watching WOC for the 1st time on Fri, Apr 20.
> 
> Since we are staying 1 day only and want to maximize our time, am thinking of getting the Lunch Package at WCT for the first show. This will allow us to enjoy both parks till we need to line up at 7:30pm for the show. From what I have read, getting the dinner package means we have to sit down for dinner at 5:30pm and line up by 7:30pm. This means we only have till 5:30 to enjoy both parks.
> 
> Does this sound like a good strategy?
> 
> Thanks.


My two cents is that you only do a dining package because you want to sit down for lunch. Do not do the dining package for any kind of WOC advantage.

In general I would say folks on a day trip should not take the time to see WOC unless they visit relatively frequently. It is just too big of a time commitment in order to get a guaranteed good viewing spot.

If one is on a day trip and they want to see WOC, I would say the best option with the least time committed is just to get a FP sometime before noon and then see the show at night and commit the time to get the type of viewing spot you want.


----------



## sonnyjane

mlozam said:


> Will be visiting again with my DD17 after 4 years and watching WOC for the 1st time on Fri, Apr 20.
> 
> Since we are staying 1 day only and want to maximize our time, am thinking of getting the Lunch Package at WCT for the first show.  This will allow us to enjoy both parks till we need to line up at 7:30pm for the show.  From what I have read, getting the dinner package means we have to sit down for dinner at 5:30pm and line up by 7:30pm.  This means we only have till 5:30 to enjoy both parks.
> 
> Does this sound like a good strategy?
> 
> Thanks.



Just be aware that the WCT lunch package does not include a preferred viewing pass, but rather a blue FP, the same one you can get for free from the machines.  Only the WCT dinner comes with preferred viewing.


----------



## Mommy26

hitomi04 said:


> *FAQ*
> The picnics get you a cold meal and a guaranteed FP to the yellow viewing section. That is all. Your FP has a different look than regular FPs but is functionally identical.
> 
> That must be update, we went today at 9:15 (second show) because of the faq i was making the regular line with a lot of people when one cm told me that prebuy fastpass with the picnics are in a different line separate from the rest. We were only like 20 people in that line (yellow) and we enter first, i choose from ALL THE PLACE where to see the show and then the normal line enter after us.
> 
> Thanks to the picnic deal my first time in world of color was AMAZING.



Does this mean it is no longer worth it to get a yellow FP bec all the good spots will be taken by people who bought the picnic?

Yes I realize I am completely jumping to conclusions..


----------



## HydroGuy

Mommy26 said:


> Does this mean it is no longer worth it to get a yellow FP bec all the good spots will be taken by people who bought the picnic?
> 
> Yes I realize I am completely jumping to conclusions..


No. Read the OP for more info. 

The people who get picnics have zero (as in ZERO) chance to get a good spot ahead of normal FPs. They are in the same queue as everyone else who got a FP from the machine.


----------



## mlozam

Thanks HydroGuy and Sonnyjane!


----------



## Badge

Ok, so I have an odd question about the show.

I was lucky enough to go to DL in Oct. for a few nights and my first night their I did the picnic to get a FP.  I was at the place were my color started lining up about an hour and 15 minutes before they opened the viewing area (I wanted a front and center view and I sure got it!).  However, the wait was really insane and my feet were killing me by the time the show was over.  Basically standing in the same place for nearly 3 hours is no fun.  Only got to move around once when they finally opened the viewing area.  However, I would do it again in a heartbeat to have that great view.

My question is, this summer we are coming down as a family from June 25th to the 30th.  No idea how many showings they are having, but my hope is three because of how insane the parks will be with Carsland.

Anyways, my mom has lupus and has a hard time standing around in one place for a long period of time.  She does not want to get a wheelchair because she can move around just fine.  She can stand in normal lines just fine as well because the line moves.  She says she will be fine with standing to see the show (even though it is close to 30 minutes long) but the waiting for the show to start is not something she could handle.  She says 30 minutes is about her max of standing in one place before the pain becomes to much to handle.

What do you guys suggest to do with this show?  I really want her to have an amazing view the first time we see it like I did without peoples heads in front of us.  I also don't really recall seeing any sort of seating that would provide her with a good view. 

Some of my ideas, but I don't know what to think about them:

1) I know Disney has a VIP viewing area for the show based on youtube videos I have watched.  They are far back from the front, but they seem to provide a great view of the whole show.  Does anybody have any idea how you get into this VIP viewing area?  Does it have seating?  

2) Doing the WoC lunch or dinner to get into the saved viewing area.  This would allow us to get to the area shortly before show time.  Does this area provide a great view for everybody, or is it just like the normal viewing area where you really need to be at the front of the pack to have a great view?

3) I know Disney has different viewing areas for people in wheelchairs, but what about people that are not in wheelchairs but can't stand for so long?  Do they have seating areas blocked off for guests like my mom?  Do these provide good views?  How do we go about getting into this area since she won't be in a wheelchair?

4) Just see the show during the 3rd showing (if they have one).  I have heard they do away with blocking off the area for the thrid show and it becomes more of a free for all.  Could the rest of the family get to the area an hour early and just "save" a spot for her to meet us just before showtime or is the area still really packed thus making it hard for her to get up to us?


----------



## skiingfast

All you need to do is get a GCA, from guest services during the day and WoC Show Passes in any manner you would like.  At night enter the viewing area as normal into whatever area your show passes are for and find a HCA area with benches in them. These areas can get crowded and guests with the need to sit get priority to sit.  So she may sit but the rest of you may end up standing behind or next to the benches.


----------



## hitomi04

HydroGuy said:


> No. Read the OP for more info.
> 
> The people who get picnics have zero (as in ZERO) chance to get a good spot ahead of normal FPs. They are in the same queue as everyone else who got a FP from the machine.



that's wrong, someone needs to go with the picnic option so everyone would believe me =)
I went again with the pinic option and again it was a different line. I went two times on monday 26 and on Thursday 29 THE 2 TIMES THEY GAVE US A DIFFERENT LINE and our line enter first  (we enter from the yellow line, they gave us a small line that was in front of the normal line that was very big) world of collor is my favorite show 

I missed it so much i want to return to disney to see it again.



Mommy26 said:


> Does this mean it is no longer worth it to get a yellow FP bec all the good spots will be taken by people who bought the picnic?
> 
> Yes I realize I am completely jumping to conclusions..



The two times i went the picnic line was very small, like 40 people.


----------



## eyeheartdis

I have a question, we are planning on doing the disney dining reserved seating for WOC, but, I am bringing my grandmother in her wheelchair because I don't believe she can stand long enough to see the show. Will they allow us into the dining reserved section?  Is there a better way for her to watch from her wheelchair?


----------



## StarGirl11

A quick question I'm pretty sure we're flying in the day we're planning to go to DCA (not entirely sure since Dad hasn't booked the flights yet but I'm assuming this is the route he'll go with school and everything). And the earliest flight gets in around 9:00 meaning if we head straight over we may get over to Anaheim by 10:30 at the earliest (counting picking up luggage etc.). Plus we would still have to get the Premier Passport on site meaning the earliest we could possibly get in to DCA is maybe 11:00. So the question is do I have any shot of getting a fastpass that late for a WOC show? And another question so we eat outside during the show? So if we made lunch reservations we couldn't do the characters inside AG? Thanks.


----------



## skiingfast

eyeheartdis said:


> I have a question, we are planning on doing the disney dining reserved seating for WOC, but, I am bringing my grandmother in her wheelchair because I don't believe she can stand long enough to see the show. Will they allow us into the dining reserved section?  Is there a better way for her to watch from her wheelchair?



Yes, each viewing zone has a HCA area.  If you decide against doing the dinner package keep in mind that you still need a Show Pass to get into the Paradise Park viewing area.


----------



## skiingfast

StarGirl11 said:


> the earliest we could possibly get in to DCA is maybe 11:00. So the question is do I have any shot of getting a fastpass that late for a WOC show? And another question so we eat outside during the show? So if we made lunch reservations we couldn't do the characters inside AG? Thanks.



Probably.  It's a little hard to tell now.  Currently with the park first letting guests get WoC Show Passes at 9:30am there are always tickets upto 11am.  With a second showing about 1pm.

When you go the park may open earlier which could shift those times.  Pay attention to the entertainment in about a month when we see how new DCA operations and hours unfold.

Even then you will have plenty of time to reserve a picnic or dinner package which are options for late arrivals who need WoC Show Passes.


----------



## Nonsuch

eyeheartdis said:


> I have a question, we are planning on doing the disney dining reserved seating for WOC, but, I am bringing my grandmother in her wheelchair because I don't believe she can stand long enough to see the show. Will they allow us into the dining reserved section?  Is there a better way for her to watch from her wheelchair?


There is handicap seating within the Preferred Dining section.  There are benches and room for wheelchairs.  This is an excellent location to view the show.  A few members of your group could sit on a bench next to your grandmother or stand behind her.


----------



## Priory

I'm sure this has been answered, but I want to ask specifically. 

A couple of weeks ago, I booked a world of color dinner package (wine country) for the second show with a 7pm dinner seating and a 9:15 showtime. This was prior to the park calendar being updated. 

Today, they (finally) added that day to the May calendar and I saw there was only one show at 8:45. 

I called Disney Dining and they said I would eat at 7 for the 8:45 show. 

Is this going to be too late? I know people line up very early, but with reserved seating, will this work out? I don't _have_ to be in the very front...but I am concerned about getting a good spot at all. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

I would move my dinner reservation up by at least 1hour.


----------



## HydroGuy

Minnie Loves Mickey said:


> I would move my dinner reservation up by at least 1hour.


So would I.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I just spent some time reading through the beginning tutorial of the thread.  I have a WOC dining package, but the impression I got from the thread is that I will need to line up early dining package or no dining package.  

Now I am thinking of cancelling the dining package and save that money (I am not really that excited about either restaurant choice) and just show up at DCA at 9:30 am to get a FP for WOC, and then just get in line for the show 90 minutes before it starts.  

Thoughts?


----------



## sonnyjane

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just spent some time reading through the beginning tutorial of the thread.  I have a WOC dining package, but the impression I got from the thread is that I will need to line up early dining package or no dining package.
> 
> Now I am thinking of cancelling the dining package and save that money (I am not really that excited about either restaurant choice) and just show up at DCA at 9:30 am to get a FP for WOC, and then just get in line for the show 90 minutes before it starts.
> 
> Thoughts?



The only time I recommend paying for the dining package is if you wanted to eat at one of those two restaurants anyway. If you're not excited about the food, just save the $40 pp and get a free fastpass.


----------



## macleod1979

I second that, I always spring for the free fastpass.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks for the responses.  I think I'll cancel that package reservation and now I get to eat at the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ 

Maybe I'll just bring my Kindle in and be ready for a long wait for WOC.


----------



## HydroGuy

sonnyjane said:


> The only time I recommend paying for the dining package is if you wanted to eat at one of those two restaurants anyway. If you're not excited about the food, just save the $40 pp and get a free fastpass.


I agree!


----------



## dnsmills

Is line holding in the WOC lines allowed/not allowed? Is it frowned upon? I'm going to be going with 12 & 13 yr old girls (as well as DW) and will be happy to stand in line while they go ride some rides but don't want to go against rules and make other people mad.


----------



## sonnyjane

dnsmills said:


> Is line holding in the WOC lines allowed/not allowed? Is it frowned upon? I'm going to be going with 12 & 13 yr old girls (as well as DW) and will be happy to stand in line while they go ride some rides but don't want to go against rules and make other people mad.



It's not NOT allowed.  It is frowned upon by many posters, but I guess it depends on how many spots you are saving.  The other thing I'll say is that there is a difference between holding a spot in the actual line if you're waiting in the staging area and trying to hold a spot once you're standing in the viewing area.  It is exponentially harder to save spots in the actual viewing area because everyone is vying for the same spots.  It's not like Fantasmic! or a parade where you can put down a blanket or a sweatshirt to save a spot.  The only way you can really save a spot is by having a person physically standing there, and if you're only one person trying to save spots for three others, you're just not going to have any success.


----------



## dnsmills

sonnyjane said:


> It's not NOT allowed.  It is frowned upon by many posters, but I guess it depends on how many spots you are saving.  The other thing I'll say is that there is a difference between holding a spot in the actual line if you're waiting in the staging area and trying to hold a spot once you're standing in the viewing area.  It is exponentially harder to save spots in the actual viewing area because everyone is vying for the same spots.  It's not like Fantasmic! or a parade where you can put down a blanket or a sweatshirt to save a spot.  The only way you can really save a spot is by having a person physically standing there, and if you're only one person trying to save spots for three others, you're just not going to have any success.



I wouldn't attempt to save spots in the viewing area, only in the staging area. Let's throw out a hypothetical scenario: WoC showtime is 8:00. (1) What time should we/I line up in the staging area? (2) What time would they let everyone start moving into the viewing area? I'm not planning on doing a dining package but getting WoC FP early in the day 1st thing. From my early planning we're going to have one night available to us to see WoC so I want to make sure we all get a good view. I'm 6'4" so I'm not worried about me but seeing as my nieces are just a BIT shorter, I want to plan accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

dnsmills said:


> I wouldn't attempt to save spots in the viewing area, only in the staging area. Let's throw out a hypothetical scenario: WoC showtime is 8:00. (1) What time should we/I line up in the staging area? (2) What time would they let everyone start moving into the viewing area? I'm not planning on doing a dining package but getting WoC FP early in the day 1st thing. From my early planning we're going to have one night available to us to see WoC so I want to make sure we all get a good view. I'm 6'4" so I'm not worried about me but seeing as my nieces are just a BIT shorter, I want to plan accordingly. Thanks.


The OP answers this question very specifically. If you want a for sure good viewing spot, get in line 90 minutes before the show. Please read the OP. 

As for saving spots in the staging area, that will be tough because they may let you into the viewing area early in which case you would have a hard time getting spots without the others to help you. 

I would propose you do not have your group leave any waiting spots except for bathroom breaks. And wait on those until you get to the viewing spots.


----------



## Pete W.

sonnyjane said:


> Just be aware that the WCT lunch package does not include a preferred viewing pass, but rather a blue FP, the same one you can get for free from the machines.  Only the WCT dinner comes with preferred viewing.



This doesn't seem to jive with the info on the Disneyland site which specifically states that the lunch "includes Disney Dining Reserved Viewing Ticket."  Can someone confirm that WCT lunch only gets you a Blue FP?


----------



## sonnyjane

Pete W. said:


> This doesn't seem to jive with the info on the Disneyland site which specifically states that the lunch "includes Disney Dining Reserved Viewing Ticket."  Can someone confirm that WCT lunch only gets you a Blue FP?



It is misleading. Notice it says "reserved", which is the same thing it says with picnics, which also give only a FP. The dinners come with "preferred" viewing.


----------



## StarGirl11

sonnyjane said:


> It is misleading. Notice it says "reserved", which is the same thing it says with picnics, which also give only a FP. The dinners come with "preferred" viewing.



Wait so does Ariel's Grotto the dinner one come with preferred seating if you pay for it?


----------



## sonnyjane

StarGirl11 said:


> Wait so does Ariel's Grotto the dinner one come with preferred seating if you pay for it?



There is no seating for the show period.  The dinner packages allow you a pass for the preferred standing area. Ariel's will not be participating in WOC dinners once Carsland opens on June 15th, however.


----------



## skiingfast

StarGirl11 said:


> Wait so does Ariel's Grotto the dinner one come with preferred seating if you pay for it?



Currently dinner at Ariel's Grotto is only open for the WoC package.  This option ends June 15th when dinner at Ariel's Grotto becomes a character meal with princesses.


----------



## Pete W.

sonnyjane said:


> It is misleading. Notice it says "reserved", which is the same thing it says with picnics, which also give only a FP. The dinners come with "preferred" viewing.



Thanks, but it says that EXACT same thing for the dinners.  There is absolutely nothing to suggest that you don't get the same viewing area.  The term 'preferred' is never mentioned -- http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/.


----------



## sonnyjane

Pete W. said:


> Thanks, but it says that EXACT same thing for the dinners.  There is absolutely nothing to suggest that you don't get the same viewing area.  The term 'preferred' is never mentioned -- http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/.



Interesting.  They have definitely changed the website.  I found the old information through Google and it clearly has the difference between "Preferred" and "Reserved" printed.  If it has changed, it has changed in the last few months.  I'd give them a call and ask if you're curious, but be VERY SPECIFIC when you call.  For the WCT LUNCH, do you get the SAME preferred pass that you do with dinner.  If they are vague, or dance around the subject and say "you get a reserved pass for the show", then it's a no-go.  You need to get the PREFERRED viewing area, not reserved.


----------



## skiingfast

Pete W. said:


> Thanks, but it says that EXACT same thing for the dinners.  There is absolutely nothing to suggest that you don't get the same viewing area.  The term 'preferred' is never mentioned -- http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/.



I highily suggest you read the OP as you sound confused from looking at the Disneyland.com page.  It goes over everything about WoC in the OP.


----------



## I'm mikey

Pete W. said:


> Thanks, but it says that EXACT same thing for the dinners.  There is absolutely nothing to suggest that you don't get the same viewing area.  The term 'preferred' is never mentioned -- http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/.





from the world of color dining page http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/




> World of Color Dinner Packages with Reserved Viewing
> 
> A full-service prix fixe dinner at *Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country Trattoria includes tickets to the Disney Dining Reserved Viewing section, which puts you in the center of Paradise Park.* A World of Color lunch is also available at Wine Country Trattoria and includes tickets to the Disney Dining Reserved Viewing section.
> 
> Upon receiving your meal, tickets indicating the location of your viewing area, performance time and the time you should return will be issued.






> World of Color Picnic Meal with Ticket to the Performance
> 
> When you pre-order picnics online for either the first or second showing of World of Color,* you will receive a ticket that secures your spot in the World of Color Viewing Area located in Paradise Park*. Picnic meals may be purchased at Disneyland Resort on the same day of the show and are subject to availability.


----------



## sonnyjane

Pete W. said:


> Thanks, but it says that EXACT same thing for the dinners.  There is absolutely nothing to suggest that you don't get the same viewing area.  The term 'preferred' is never mentioned -- http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/.





sonnyjane said:


> Interesting.  They have definitely changed the website.  I found the old information through Google and it clearly has the difference between "Preferred" and "Reserved" printed.  If it has changed, it has changed in the last few months.  I'd give them a call and ask if you're curious, but be VERY SPECIFIC when you call.  For the WCT LUNCH, do you get the SAME preferred pass that you do with dinner.  If they are vague, or dance around the subject and say "you get a reserved pass for the show", then it's a no-go.  You need to get the PREFERRED viewing area, not reserved.





I'm mikey said:


> from the world of color dining page http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/



Allllllllrighty.  To settle this, I just went ahead and called Disneyland.  She CONFIRMED that the *DINNERS* allow for viewing in the *Preferred Area*, the WCT *LUNCH does not*.  She LITERALLY used the words "It's the same as the FP you can get in the morning".  

So there, it's settled, it still stands that the DINNERS get Preferred Viewing, the LUNCH does not.


----------



## Pete W.

skiingfast said:


> I highily suggest you read the OP as you sound confused from looking at the Disneyland.com page.  It goes over everything about WoC in the OP.



Thanks.  I've read the OP in detail.  Nothing there makes any mention of a different viewing area for the WCT lunches, only for the picnic meals.


----------



## Pete W.

sonnyjane said:


> Allllllllrighty.  To settle this, I just went ahead and called Disneyland.  She CONFIRMED that the *DINNERS* allow for viewing in the *Preferred Area*, the WCT *LUNCH does not*.  She LITERALLY used the words "It's the same as the FP you can get in the morning".
> 
> So there, it's settled, it still stands that the DINNERS get Preferred Viewing, the LUNCH does not.



And we all know how flawless their info is.  

Thanks for calling.  Even if they are right, it will probably change again when the CCT WoC meals are announced.


----------



## sonnyjane

Pete W. said:


> And we all know how flawless their info is.
> 
> Thanks for calling.  Even if they are right, it will probably change again when the CCT WoC meals are announced.



Yes, perhaps it will change in the future, but since that is how it's been for the WCT lunch for more than a year as confirmed by guests that booked on this board, and how it still is, as my call confirmed, I don't think you need be so skeptical.


----------



## Disneyland 1951

Purchase the Picnic Meals ONLY if you like the food.

There is absolulity No Advantage in the view or saving of any time.

The fastpass for the Picnic Meal is EXACTLY the same as you get for free
having one person spending 5 minutes at the GRR WOC fastpass machines.

_Notes: 

This has NEVER changed.  Disney has used the term "Reserved"  off and on in describing the FastPass given with a PICNIC MEAL.

There are currently only three sections:  
Blue (Left side)
PREFERRED (Center) (Sit Down Dining purchase only)
Yellow (Right side)_

_The only possible reason to call ahead to "reserve" Picnic Meals is if you are arriving late in the day 
and cannot get to the Fastpass machine before early afternoon, and must see the first show._


----------



## StarGirl11

sonnyjane said:


> There is no seating for the show period.  The dinner packages allow you a pass for the preferred standing area. Ariel's will not be participating in WOC dinners once Carsland opens on June 15th, however.



I meant standing but that sucks that there taking Ariel's away guess I am just going to have to play it by ear and hope we get to the park in time to get an FP in September.


----------



## sonnyjane

StarGirl11 said:


> I meant standing but that sucks that there taking Ariel's away guess I am just going to have to play it by ear and hope we get to the park in time to get an FP in September.



Honestly right now you can still get FP's for WOC well into the afternoon. Things may change once DCA opens a couple hours earlier this summer, but you no longer have to show up at opening to get a FP.  It was that way the summer of 2010 when it opened, but the rush has since died down.


----------



## fctiger

sonnyjane said:


> Honestly right now you can still get FP's for WOC well into the afternoon. Things may change once DCA opens a couple hours earlier this summer, but you no longer have to show up at opening to get a FP.  It was that way the summer of 2010 when it opened, but the rush has since died down.



Agreed! Honestly unless you NEED to see the first show which can sell out before noon in high season, you have been able to get FPs for the second show well into the afternoon and evening since the first summer pretty much.

I've gone and there have been plenty of tickets after 5 and 6. Once I went to find even an hour before the second show officially started they were still giving away FP at 8 at night. If you are going on a weekday in low season then yeah you gotta move because its only one show so people line up and grab them.

Two shows though, you show up by the afternoon at least you will never have a problem getting a ticket. Things probably will change slightly somewhat this summer, but I only imagine the first few weeks with the extra crowds seeing the new stuff and it likely will balance itself out again (and if its THAT busy, Disney will most likely add a third show like what they did opening summer).

But by September, I can't really imagine much of a problem by then eitherway.


----------



## HydroGuy

sonnyjane said:


> Honestly right now you can still get FP's for WOC well into the afternoon. Things may change once DCA opens a couple hours earlier this summer, but you no longer have to show up at opening to get a FP. It was that way the summer of 2010 when it opened, but the rush has since died down.





fctiger said:


> Agreed! Honestly unless you NEED to see the first show which can sell out before noon in high season, you have been able to get FPs for the second show well into the afternoon and evening since the first summer pretty much.
> 
> I've gone and there have been plenty of tickets after 5 and 6. Once I went to find even an hour before the second show officially started they were still giving away FP at 8 at night. If you are going on a weekday in low season then yeah you gotta move because its only one show so people line up and grab them.
> 
> Two shows though, you show up by the afternoon at least you will never have a problem getting a ticket. Things probably will change slightly somewhat this summer, but I only imagine the first few weeks with the extra crowds seeing the new stuff and it likely will balance itself out again (and if its THAT busy, Disney will most likely add a third show like what they did opening summer).
> 
> But by September, I can't really imagine much of a problem by then eitherway.


 
When DCA goes to 8AM openings in June this could change if for no other reason that the WOC FPs start going 2 hours earlier each morning. Add to that the expected greatly increased attendance this summer and WOC FP distribution might look more like 2012 than 2011 for awhile.


----------



## musicmark

Disneyland 1951 said:


> There are currently only three sections:
> Blue (Left side)
> PREFERRED (Center) _(Sit Down Dining purchase only)_
> Yellow (Right side)[/I]




I've read everything I can find, and can't find a definitive answer to this question, nor can I find an updated viewing area map:

Does the Yellow section now include everything that was previously the Red seating section, or has a new dividing line been established?

Because looking at the map, if New Yellow = Old Yellow + Old Red, then there are probably more good viewing locations to try for from the Yellow queue than the Blue one, aren't there?


----------



## HydroGuy

musicmark said:


> I've read everything I can find, and can't find a definitive answer to this question, nor can I find an updated viewing area map:
> 
> Does the Yellow section now include everything that was previously the Red seating section, or has a new dividing line been established?
> 
> Because looking at the map, if New Yellow = Old Yellow + Old Red, then there are probably more good viewing locations to try for from the Yellow queue than the Blue one, aren't there?


I have not been able to get an answer to this either and would like to add it to the OP. I will look with my own eyes come July. If anyone else has this info, please share.


----------



## fctiger

HydroGuy said:


> When DCA goes to 8AM openings in June this could change if for no other reason that the WOC FPs start going 2 hours earlier each morning. Add to that the expected greatly increased attendance this summer and WOC FP distribution might look more like 2012 than 2011 for awhile.




Sure I agree with that and as I said, the first few weeks will most likely see changes. But the person we were responding to isnt even going until September so it will be low season again by then and I dont see any major changes of tickets being sold out in the afternoon IF we are talking two shows. As I also said if its just one show, then there is a big difference regardless and should get them ASAP.

Eitherway I dont think people should be overly concerned AS LONG as they get there a reasonable hour! But I think that first major week with the opening of CL will probably tell us everything we need to know concerning WOC distribution patterns for the rest of the summer.

And like I also said if its THAT busy and the demand is high to see the show like 2010, then most likely a third show will be added anyway on the heavier days to not only keep up with demand but to sparse out the crowds.

Anyway its going to be an interesting summer!


----------



## HydroGuy

fctiger said:


> Sure I agree with that and as I said, the first few weeks will most likely see changes. But the person we were responding to isnt even going until September so it will be low season again by then and I dont see any major changes of tickets being sold out in the afternoon IF we are talking two shows. As I also said if its just one show, then there is a big difference regardless and should get them ASAP.
> 
> Eitherway I dont think people should be overly concerned AS LONG as they get there a reasonable hour! But I think that first major week with the opening of CL will probably tell us everything we need to know concerning WOC distribution patterns for the rest of the summer.
> 
> And like I also said if its THAT busy and the demand is high to see the show like 2010, then most likely a third show will be added anyway to not only keep up with demand but to sparse out the crowds.
> 
> Anyway its going to be an interesting summer!


I didn't say 2012 would be like 2010, just it might be closer to 2010 than 2011. I doubt we will see a third WOC show this summer. But who knows? If so that would mean DCA is wildly succeeding.

And for the September visitor, it is entirely possible DCA will continue its 8AM opening in offseaon during weekends like DL does. So the issue would still be there in Sept depending on which day of the week the guest is visiting.


----------



## fctiger

HydroGuy said:


> I didn't say 2012 would be like 2010, just it might be closer to 2010 than 2011. I doubt we will see a third WOC show this summer. But who knows? If so that would mean DCA is wildly succeeding.
> 
> And for the September visitor, it is entirely possible DCA will continue its 8AM opening in offseaon during weekends like DL does. So the issue would still be there in Sept depending on which day of the week the guest is visiting.




No I gotcha! You're right we shouldnt predict eitherway! But like I said, the first week will probably tell us everything we need to know. And since its not until September the poster is going, lots of time to plan if WOC does get crazy busy all summer with the changes.

The third show idea is strictly rumor from an insider friend and it wouldnt be everynight like the first summer only on nights if and when the park is completely slammed and they are trying to keep people busy if areas like CL and T Party is swamped!


----------



## skiingfast

HydroGuy said:


> And for the September visitor, it is entirely possible DCA will continue its 8AM opening in offseaon during weekends like DL does. So the issue would still be there in Sept depending on which day of the week the guest is visiting.



As it stand right now DCA will have 8am to 11pm hours July and August will also have 9am openings and 10pm closes.

September slips to a 8am or 9am opening with a 10pm close on the weekends,  a 9am or 10am opening and 8pm or 10pm close during the week.

Of course this is with anything subject to change, but th earlier openings and Cars Land crowds are sure to adjust the WoC Show Pass distribution patterns.


----------



## DLKiwi

I just noticed that I should have posted in this thread instead of the other current WOC thread.

After reading a lot people here say that they think the preferred dining package is not really worth it, I nearly cancelled the reservation. But for us, it was perfect.  Perhaps it's because the crowds could be a bit light or there were not many bookings??

But the food was good and we found a perfect viewing spot 30min before the show started.  Recommended.


----------



## skiingfast

DLKiwi said:


> After reading a lot people here say that they think the preferred dining package is not really worth it.
> 
> we were found a perfect viewing spot 30min before the show started.  Recommended.



The problem with that is, it's not the rule it's an exception.  You were lucky it worked out for you.


----------



## HydroGuy

skiingfast said:


> The problem with that is, it's not the rule it's an exception. You were lucky it worked out for you.


Ski is right.


----------



## DLKiwi

skiingfast said:


> The problem with that is, it's not the rule it's an exception.  You were lucky it worked out for you.



I've told my party that we should consider ourselves lucky that it worked out with only 30-40min (it was a bit more than 30min) waiting in the premium viewing area.

I've read lots of people say that they ended up with crappy views so wouldn't go for WOC dining unless they were going to go to WCT or Ariel's anyway.

I'd make a recommendation that follows my own personal situation:
"If the incremental cost increase of WOC preferred dining (above your normal dining budget) is worth a chance at a better view, then I'd recommend it." 



Being a novice at the viewing areas I didn't look closely at the areas, although perhaps I should have in order to be of more assistance here.  If I use the lamp posts as indicators of viewing areas (and Hydroguy's OP map) I would suggest that yellow is now the half from the preferred dining area out to the left edge of the viewing areas, and blue is the half from preferred dining to the right.

I was standing at the top of the stairs by the 'd' on 'preferred' and it was perfect viewing.  The stairs themselves were included within the viewing area, but there was a roped of section for access only just below us.  I did *not* notice the preferred area extending off to to the right (towards blue) and hooking back around to the left (back towards the yellow) as shown on the map ie the area with a couple of umbrella's and yellow stars did not appear to be inside the premium area, rather it looked to be blue.

But I wasn't taking notes or specifically looking at these things but take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

hydro guy (His name is Mufasa) simbas dad, just in case no one already told you that. (Lion king one and two were my fav movies just had to tell you*winks* ty for the whole post it helps me plan things.
One question where are the benches located? my step dad may need it


----------



## HydroGuy

JadeDarkstar said:


> hydro guy (His name is Mufasa) simbas dad, just in case no one already told you that. (Lion king one and two were my fav movies just had to tell you*winks* ty for the whole post it helps me plan things.
> One question where are the benches located? my step dad may need it


I am not sure benches ar even there anymore. I understand they move out benches before the show. Maybe someone else can help with this?


----------



## ArchOwl

HydroGuy said:


> I am not sure benches ar even there anymore. I understand they move out benches before the show. Maybe someone else can help with this?



Are we referring to the preferred dining section handicapped area?


----------



## HydroGuy

ArchOwl said:


> Are we referring to the preferred dining section handicapped area?


I think it is just general benches in the standard viewing area. It seems in 2010 they were there but I do not know if they are anymore.


----------



## ArchOwl

HydroGuy said:


> I think it is just general benches in the standard viewing area. It seems in 2010 they were there but I do not know if they are anymore.



In the handicapped sections of the regular viewing area there are benches for those who have a visible disability or a GAC card.  These sections are in the back of the viewing areas as seen in the diagram on the first page.  They area available for the entire show.  

I am not sure about the preferred dining area.  I would hope it would have a bench for those who need it, but I haven't personally seen one.  Hopefully someone else can speak to their experience.


----------



## usschmidt

I just wanted to post a big ole thank you to everyone who posted information on this thread. We tried WoC in May '11 and it was a disaster b/c I only glanced at this thread. Well, I studied it like a Bar Exam for this trip (April 17th, 2012) and we had the best seats in town!!!! We queued up 90 mins before (blue section) and planted ourselves to the right of the arches at the fence. Dh held down the fort while I got sustenance and took the girls to the bathroom (separate occasions.) So enjoyable 

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## KCmike

So if you get a preferred dining package with fastpass and eat at Wine Country do you definitely get a green viewing spot?


----------



## ArchOwl

KCmike said:


> So if you get a preferred dining package with fastpass and eat at Wine Country do you definitely get a green viewing spot?



If you reserve the WOC dining package at WCT, you will receive the preferred viewing fastpasses once you  have paid for your dinner.  I have never heard of an incident of someone being turned away from the preferred dining section because it was too full or anything.  But do realize that not every spot in the preferred dining section is a good spot.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Will be visiting on a Monday when one WOC show is scheduled, 8:45pm.  If anyone has attended, do these weekday shows seem as crazy crowded as during the weekends when there are two shows?  I'm thinking it would be either worse because there is only one show, or better because of it being during the week.  Any thoughts would be appreciated..


----------



## skiingfast

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Will be visiting on a Monday when one WOC show is scheduled, 8:45pm.  If anyone has attended, do these weekday shows seem as crazy crowded as during the weekends when there are two shows?  I'm thinking it would be either worse because there is only one show, or better because of it being during the week.  Any thoughts would be appreciated..



Almost every single show has the exact same crowd because of the viewing areas limited capacity.  The crowd will be almost exactly the same as the slowest day or the year and the busiest.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Will be visiting on a Monday when one WOC show is scheduled, 8:45pm. If anyone has attended, do these weekday shows seem as crazy crowded as during the weekends when there are two shows? I'm thinking it would be either worse because there is only one show, or better because of it being during the week. Any thoughts would be appreciated..


 


skiingfast said:


> Almost every single show has the exact same crowd because of the viewing areas limited capacity. The crowd will be almost exactly the same as the slowest day or the year and the busiest.


Ski is quite right. The only exception could be a second show during high season or weekends when all FPs are not distributed so the second show has lighter crowds.

Good luck!


----------



## ArchOwl

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Will be visiting on a Monday when one WOC show is scheduled, 8:45pm.  If anyone has attended, do these weekday shows seem as crazy crowded as during the weekends when there are two shows?  I'm thinking it would be either worse because there is only one show, or better because of it being during the week.  Any thoughts would be appreciated..



I think the latest reports have been that the second shows have recently been less full.  There are reports of CMs letting people into the colored areas without a FP because it is uncrowded.  However, these reports were during less busy times, I believe.

If you will be there anytime right before or after June 15th, I expect this will no longer be the case.  I would expect DCA to pack them into WOC every night, every show during the summer because of the crowds that will descend on the park.


----------



## mmlover74

How early should you line up if you do the preferred dining?


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

skiingfast said:


> Almost every single show has the exact same crowd because of the viewing areas limited capacity.  The crowd will be almost exactly the same as the slowest day or the year and the busiest.





HydroGuy said:


> Ski is quite right. The only exception could be a second show during high season or weekends when all FPs are not distributed so the second show has lighter crowds.
> 
> Good luck!





ArchOwl said:


> I think the latest reports have been that the second shows have recently been less full.  There are reports of CMs letting people into the colored areas without a FP because it is uncrowded.  However, these reports were during less busy times, I believe.
> 
> If you will be there anytime right before or after June 15th, I expect this will no longer be the case.  I would expect DCA to pack them into WOC every night, every show during the summer because of the crowds that will descend on the park.



Thanks all!  I suspected as much.  We'll be there 5/21, before the new DCA attractions open, but with the one show, it'll probably still be crowded. We have a very limited time in the park so I'm trying to make the most of our time and I'm not sure I want to spend 90+ min. in the que to get into WOC, especially w/my Mom.  Perhaps I'll save this for another visit.


----------



## ArchOwl

mmlover74 said:


> How early should you line up if you do the preferred dining?



From the first post:

_When should I arrive to the WOC queue?

Each WOC FP or dining reservation pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.

For the first show here is my advice for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.

1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.

2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.

3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.

Preferred Dining guests should use the above times as guidelines. The PD queue does not setup until the Blue (#13 in the viewing chart) queue and East Yellow queue (#11) are cleared and those guests are taken to their viewing areas. As soon as that happens a Preferred Dining queue is formed by PD guests who hang around the area by the red tower (#12 in the viewing chart) and they move to the queue location (#10). It is probably OK for PD guests to show up 75 minutes in advance rather 90 to get one of the best spots at the elevated front rail.

Preferred Dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts. This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the PD queue and be there about 75-90 minutes early.

Note some sections have decent viewing spots in the rear that can remain open for much longer than the front sections. One such spot is the so-called fire hydrant spot in the Blue section (#9 in the viewing chart).

Second show queues are located by Wine Country Tratorria and Grizzly River Run. The FP tells you where to queue.
_


----------



## HydroGuy

mmlover74 said:


> How early should you line up if you do the preferred dining?


You may want to read over the entire first post. That is what it is for!


----------



## mmlover74

Sorry and thank you for answering it again.


----------



## HydroGuy

mmlover74 said:


> Sorry and thank you for answering it again.


No need to apologize. Just wanted to make sure you were aware the first post is the "go to" place for WOC info.


----------



## soaringirl

We saw WoC last Wednesday, it was awesome!! DH is not surprised easily, and his jaw was dropped the hole show. We got the blue section fastpasses at 10:30am, the show was at 8:30pm and we show 90 minutes before, and it had a long line already. Even so we managed to find great spots in the wet section, just where the little stars in Hidroguy's map are, just in the railing. Awesome, but  forgot about the pole, it was right in the middle. Even so, great, great show!


----------



## mmlover74

Hydroguy or Mufasa:  So much Disney information to remember...I feel like I am studying for the BIG EXAM!!


----------



## jensenba

I have read this thread several times but I still am unsure about my questions:

If I want to catch the second show on a Friday, about what time would I need to get a Fast Pass for yellow vs. blue.

How early do I need to line up for the second show?

Thanks


----------



## ArchOwl

jensenba said:


> I have read this thread several times but I still am unsure about my questions:
> 
> If I want to catch the second show on a Friday, about what time would I need to get a Fast Pass for yellow vs. blue.
> 
> How early do I need to line up for the second show?
> 
> Thanks



From the first page:

*
When should I get a World of Color FASTPASS, when should I line up for FPs, and where should I line up for FPs?

WOC FPs are distributed at the Grizzly River Run FP machines starting at 9:30 each day. DLR hotel guests get first access to the FP machines at 9AM.

April 3, 2012 - Note for visitors after June 15 - there are credible rumors that starting June 15, 2012 DCA will begin opening at 8AM during the summer which will invalidate the information about FP machine opening times discussed here. See the following link for some of the current rumors. Pay attention to Disney announcements before your trip for more info
New Al Lutz: Tons of Cars Land and BVS Updates - Soft Openings & Magic Mornings

Here is the order FPs are distributed:

Blue section first show
Yellow section first show
Red section first show
Blue section second show (on nights with a second show)
Yellow section second show
Red section second show

Note, on March 5, 2012 Bret aka mvf-m11c reported that last weekend the red section was gone and now only blue and yellow sections exist.

Blue section FPs for the first show last for roughly an hour, but this can vary significantly day to day and with time of year. Yellow section and Red section FPs are given out for 1-2 hours each.

Note you cannot choose which color FP you get. You can only get the color being currently distributed. If you want a Blue FP then show up at 9:30AM. If you want something else then plan your morning in DCA and stop back by the FP machines from time to time to check what color is being distributed.




When should I arrive to the WOC queue?

Each WOC FP or dining reservation pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.

For the first show here is my advice for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.

1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.

2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.

3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.

Preferred Dining guests should use the above times as guidelines. The PD queue does not setup until the Blue (#13 in the viewing chart) queue and East Yellow queue (#11) are cleared and those guests are taken to their viewing areas. As soon as that happens a Preferred Dining queue is formed by PD guests who hang around the area by the red tower (#12 in the viewing chart) and they move to the queue location (#10). It is probably OK for PD guests to show up 75 minutes in advance rather 90 to get one of the best spots at the elevated front rail.

Preferred Dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts. This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the PD queue and be there about 75-90 minutes early.

Note some sections have decent viewing spots in the rear that can remain open for much longer than the front sections. One such spot is the so-called fire hydrant spot in the Blue section (#9 in the viewing chart).

Second show queues are located by Wine Country Tratorria and Grizzly River Run. The FP tells you where to queue.*


----------



## jensenba

Yes.  I have read that post several times.  With the red section gone, how does that affect the distribution times of the first and second shows blue and yellow sections.  Because the post just has a note that the red section is gone but has not updated the actual information.  Also, so you still need to queue up 90 minutes early for the second show?  I apologize but for some reason I am having a hard time grasping these concepts.  Also, generally when are the Fast Passes gone?  In other words, about when is the latest I could get a Fast Pass.  Knowing that it will vary depending on various factors.  The op seems to just focus on the first show, with only slight mentions of the second show.  Usually second shows are less crowded and you don't need to wait as long for a decent spot.  Is that not the case here?  I am not sure why this is hard for me to grasp, but it is what it is.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

jensenba said:


> Yes. I have read that post several times. With the red section gone, how does that affect the distribution times of the first and second shows blue and yellow sections. Because the post just has a note that the red section is gone but has not updated the actual information. Also, so you still need to queue up 90 minutes early for the second show? I apologize but for some reason I am having a hard time grasping these concepts. Also, generally when are the Fast Passes gone? In other words, about when is the latest I could get a Fast Pass. Knowing that it will vary depending on various factors. The op seems to just focus on the first show, with only slight mentions of the second show. Usually second shows are less crowded and you don't need to wait as long for a decent spot. Is that not the case here? I am not sure why this is hard for me to grasp, but it is what it is. Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Good questions. I have been asking for solid feedback on the color sections with the red section gone for several months and have not received any. So I plan to check it myself in July when I am there.

Regarding second show, it is hard to say as last summer they were not even giving out all the FPs for the second show and were taking walkups. But this summer it may surge again because of increased attendance at DCA because of CL and BVS.

I can't give any info on how early to queue for 2nd show as I have never done it. Maybe someone else can. If it was me I would plan at least 60 minutes early. But if possible I would check the queue on a previous evening to see how quickly it fills. Or just hang around the queue area doing rides from about 90-120 minutes before the show and keep an eye on the queue - then get in line if you see it starting to build.

Hope that helps.


----------



## skiingfast

This Spring it greatly has depended on when, Spring Break or a midweek offseason day.

Blue have been distributed until about noon to late afternoon, then Yellow.

This Summer DCA will change it's operational hours.  While it has been opening at 10am(9:30)  it is going to start opening at 8am after the 15th of June.  This means the WoC Show Pass distribution rate will shift two hours earlier.  As mentioned above they may go quicker because of growing crowds.


----------



## soaringirl

Is it ok if I post a pic? (if not I'll remove it).


----------



## ArchOwl

jensenba said:


> Yes.  I have read that post several times.  With the red section gone, how does that affect the distribution times of the first and second shows blue and yellow sections.  Because the post just has a note that the red section is gone but has not updated the actual information.  Also, so you still need to queue up 90 minutes early for the second show?  I apologize but for some reason I am having a hard time grasping these concepts.  Also, generally when are the Fast Passes gone?  In other words, about when is the latest I could get a Fast Pass.  Knowing that it will vary depending on various factors.  The op seems to just focus on the first show, with only slight mentions of the second show.  Usually second shows are less crowded and you don't need to wait as long for a decent spot.  Is that not the case here?  I am not sure why this is hard for me to grasp, but it is what it is.  Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks



The distribution of the WOC FPs is highly variable so it would be almost impossible to tell you when they would run out.  It depends on how many shows per day, when you are visiting (high or low season), park hours (which we don't know for sure about for the summer), etc.  

I saw WOC last summer, middle of July.  I saw the second show and lined up about 80 minutes or so before the show began.  I was in the blue section.  We obtained FPs in the early afternoon.  I didn't see them taking walkups, but I was far enough away from the red section that I wouldn't have been able to tell.  This was also before they had the walk up section in front of the Little Mermaid ride.  I was able to secure a good spot close and at a railing by lining up early for the second show.  

If you are going during high season, and especially if you will be there after Carsland opens, I believe the days of walkups in the color sections will probably be over.  We will probably be closer to the days when WOC was semi-new.  

Hopefully that helps somewhat, because of how it is setup, it is hard to really know how it will go each night.  Better to err on the side of waiting too long, in my opinion.


----------



## Cookie55

I realize the answer to this question is probably here but I can't find it. If my family has already activated their tickets by entering DL for MM can I send just my DH with the tickets to the GC to get WOC  fast passes at 9 (we are staying at a DLR) or do we all physically have to be present and to enter DCA to get the WOC FPs. (Trying to maximize time as this is a short trip.} Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

Cookie55 said:


> I realize the answer to this question is probably here but I can't find it. If my family has already activated their tickets by entering DL for MM can I send just my DH with the tickets to the GC to get WOC fast passes at 9 (we are staying at a DLR) or do we all physically have to be present and to enter DCA to get the WOC FPs. (Trying to maximize time as this is a short trip.} Thanks!


There are no FPs at the GC but you if you mean DCA, then yes, you can do exactly as you have outlined. Once an entrance ticket is scanned at either park (with the ticket owner using it to physically enter the park) then the entrance ticket can be used at the opposite park to get FPs by your designated FP runner.

In fact if you DH does this he should also get FPs for something else at DCA such as Soarin since the WOC FPs are not linked to the other FPs at DCA.


----------



## Cookie55

HydroGuy said:


> There are no FPs at the GC but you if you mean DCA, then yes, you can do exactly as you have outlined. Once an entrance ticket is scanned at either park (with the ticket owner using it to physically enter the park) then the entrance ticket can be used at the opposite park to get FPs by your designated FP runner.
> 
> In fact if you DH does this he should also get FPs for something else at DCA such as Soarin since the WOC FPs are not linked to the other FPs at DCA.


Thanks! I meant that he would enter DCA thru the GC at 9. Since this will be the only night we can see WOC I didn't want him to go over there while we hang back at DL and find out we physically had to be there.

Thanks for the tip of grabbing additional FPs for Soarin' but will they be distributing them that early?


----------



## skiingfast

Cookie55 said:


> I realize the answer to this question is probably here but I can't find it. If my family has already activated their tickets by entering DL for MM can I send just my DH with the tickets to the GC to get WOC  fast passes at 9 (we are staying at a DLR) or do we all physically have to be present and to enter DCA to get the WOC FPs. (Trying to maximize time as this is a short trip.} Thanks!




If you are under the impression that onsite guest can enter through the GCH entrane into DCA at 9am, let me clear some things up.  While Resort guests can use that entrance depending on crowds that entrance has opened at 9 when busy and 9:30 when not.  Basically you may get in at the same time as regular guests at the front gate, but at least will be closer than them.

When you are going in Summer DCA will open at 8am.



Cookie55 said:


> Thanks for the tip of grabbing additional FPs for Soarin' but will they be distributing them that early?



Currently yes.  Soarin opens you can ride and get FP, ride Little Mermaid and get the passes for WoC.  

However this Summer with new attractions opening and new hours of operation this may all change inlcuding how you get in early and what can be done then.


----------



## fctiger

Hey everyone, I know this is a 'planning' thread but I didnt want to create an entire new thread for my question but has anyone heard any more about the Brave scene that is suppose to go in WOC this summer? I reading about it and then it just dissappeared. Is it still happening? How long is the sequence? Beginning date? Now that I got reservations for CCT I might as well take advantage and get the WOC passes. But I really want to see it if Brave is included. Any rumors out there?


----------



## HydroGuy

skiingfast said:


> If you are under the impression that onsite guest can enter through the GCH entrane into DCA at 9am, let me clear some things up. While Resort guests can use that entrance depending on crowds that entrance has opened at 9 when busy and 9:30 when not. Basically you may get in at the same time as regular guests at the front gate, but at least will be closer than them.
> 
> When you are going in Summer DCA will open at 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently yes. Soarin opens you can ride and get FP, ride Little Mermaid and get the passes for WoC.
> 
> However this Summer with new attractions opening and new hours of operation this may all change inlcuding how you get in early and what can be done then.


Ski gave essentially the same answer as I would. I would add that whether DCA opens at 8AM, 9AM or 10AM, there is no particular reason to rush over to get WOC FPs in the morning. I would not lose out on quality morning time at DL (around 9AM) to go to DCA for FPs for WOC or anything. Maybe after 10AM and certaintly after 11AM I would be thinking along the lines you have outlined.


----------



## skiingfast

fctiger said:


> Hey everyone, I know this is a 'planning' thread but I didnt want to create an entire new thread for my question but has anyone heard any more about the Brave scene that is suppose to go in WOC this summer?



Only that it is coming, no rumors of when or what the details of it will be.  I'd expect it soon since marketing for the Summer movie has been increasing.


----------



## fctiger

skiingfast said:


> Only that it is coming, no rumors of when or what the details of it will be.  I'd expect it soon since marketing for the Summer movie has been increasing.



Thanks but actually after wrote that post, I went HARD CORE searching and found out that yes it will still be coming and it will premiere on, you guessed it, June 15th lol! It was confirmed by Disney itself through a twitter message basically.

But no, did not find anything beyound that but at least we know when its coming! So excited though, will have WOC dinner passes that day! 

That day is going to be a total madhouse!


----------



## cfrith5

I've read the first post and many, many more.  It seems that things have changed a bit with different sections in recent months.  Is doing the Preferred Dining the best way to get in the BEST viewing area?  And the restaurants with PD are the new Carthay Circle, Ariel's Grotto, and WCT?    

Also, if we don't end up doing the PD, and we don't get a great viewing spot, is WOC even worth it?


----------



## skiingfast

fctiger said:


> Thanks but actually after wrote that post, I went HARD CORE searching and found out that yes it will still be coming and it will premiere on, you guessed it, June 15th lol! It was confirmed by Disney itself through a twitter message basically.



I've seen this too that they said it will be there then, on the 15th, but I question it quite a bit.  The movie opens on the 22nd, with advertising already started, why not put it in the show even earlier?  Market it more to head off competition from the sequels to Madagascar and Ice Age.


----------



## fctiger

skiingfast said:


> I've seen this too that they said it will be there then, on the 15th, but I question it quite a bit.  The movie opens on the 22nd, with advertising already started, why not put it in the show even earlier?  Market it more to head off competition from the sequels to Madagascar and Ice Age.



True! I SUSPECT it could open earlier like Mad T Party is actually opening before June 15th, but that is the 'official' opening. So I wouldnt be surprised it does open earlier. 

In fact I think a lot of the entertainment that is suppose to open on June 15th will probably soft open days if not weeks before the date anyway like Mad T Party. We'll see!


----------



## HydroGuy

cfrith5 said:


> I've read the first post and many, many more. It seems that things have changed a bit with different sections in recent months. Is doing the Preferred Dining the best way to get in the BEST viewing area? And the restaurants with PD are the new Carthay Circle, Ariel's Grotto, and WCT?
> 
> Also, if we don't end up doing the PD, and we don't get a great viewing spot, is WOC even worth it?


I would say do not do PD just for a good viewing spot. You can get good viewing spots for free. It so happens that my favorite viewing spot is in PD, but I would not pay just for that spot.

AG is no longer a PD for WOC after June 15. CCT will be.

IMO WOC is not worth seeing unless you put in the effort to get a decent viewing spot. "Good" depends on how tall you are.


----------



## fctiger

cfrith5 said:


> I've read the first post and many, many more.  It seems that things have changed a bit with different sections in recent months.  Is doing the Preferred Dining the best way to get in the BEST viewing area?  And the restaurants with PD are the new Carthay Circle, Ariel's Grotto, and WCT?
> 
> Also, if we don't end up doing the PD, and we don't get a great viewing spot, is WOC even worth it?



Actually Ariel's Grotto will stop selling them completely come June 15th and will switch to Carthay Circle from that point on! And yes, WCT will still have them.

As for viewing preference, in all honesty PD is considered the best view out of all of them BUT it doesnt neccessarily mean you will have the best view either! It will still depend where you end up in the area, but it generally is considered the best UNLESS like to see the show as close as possible as many do and see it on the boardwalk.

If you get just a regular ticket and end up with a bad view like the red section (although I guess there is no longer a red section?) and its an awful view then it is questionable if its really worth seeing the show or not. The first time I saw the show, opening day, I saw it in the red section and the view wasnt great. BUT I still enjoyed it! But I had about 3 beers by then so I was enjoying everything lol. But yes, when you see it from a really great area like I did on my second viewing you really do see the differences night and day! 

My only advice is just do the PD if you can and follow the instructions here and you will most likely get a great view! If you get the regular ticket get there ASAP to get a decent view!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i heard that special Brave thing in DL should be there by Memorial day, i hope so id liek to see it, maybe thats also when the new brave thing for woc would start?


----------



## cfrith5

HydroGuy said:


> I would say do not do PD just for a good viewing spot. You can get good viewing spots for free. It so happens that my favorite viewing spot is in PD, but I would not pay just for that spot.
> 
> AG is no longer a PD for WOC after June 15. CCT will be.
> 
> IMO WOC is not worth seeing unless you put in the effort to get a decent viewing spot. "Good" depends on how tall you are.



Thanks!  We will be there towards the end of July.  We haven't been in a few years and trying to decide what is most important to fit into 3 days.  We have 3 kids, ages 13, 10 and 4.  My DD13 thinks we should do Fantasmic (never seen in our 5+ DLR visits) one night, WOC another, and fireworks the other night.  I'm wondering if we should even bother with any (maybe fireworks) since we'll only be in the parks 3 days during the super crowded season.  Hmmmm...


----------



## cfrith5

fctiger said:


> Actually Ariel's Grotto will stop selling them completely come June 15th and will switch to Carthay Circle from that point on! And yes, WCT will still have them.
> 
> As for viewing preference, in all honesty PD is considered the best view out of all of them BUT it doesnt neccessarily mean you will have the best view either! It will still depend where you end up in the area, but it generally is considered the best UNLESS like to see the show as close as possible as many do and see it on the boardwalk.
> 
> If you get just a regular ticket and end up with a bad view like the red section (although I guess there is no longer a red section?) and its an awful view then it is questionable if its really worth seeing the show or not. The first time I saw the show, opening day, I saw it in the red section and the view wasnt great. BUT I still enjoyed it! But I had about 3 beers by then so I was enjoying everything lol. But yes, when you see it from a really great area like I did on my second viewing you really do see the differences night and day!
> 
> My only advice is just do the PD if you can and follow the instructions here and you will most likely get a great view! If you get the regular ticket get there ASAP to get a decent view!



Lol!  Like the beer suggestion!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## subtchr

cfrith5 said:


> Thanks!  We will be there towards the end of July.  We haven't been in a few years and trying to decide what is most important to fit into 3 days.  We have 3 kids, ages 13, 10 and 4.  My DD13 thinks we should do Fantasmic (never seen in our 5+ DLR visits) one night, WOC another, and fireworks the other night.  I'm wondering if we should even bother with any (maybe fireworks) since we'll only be in the parks 3 days during the super crowded season.  Hmmmm...



I haven't been to DLR in quite a few years, but I visit WDW pretty often, and the nighttime shows to me are a big part of the experience. No one does them better than Disney.

So when you say you might not see them since you are going during a super crowded season, do you mean that you would use that time to ride rides or do other things around the parks? Remember, the parks are open LONG hours in the summer. You could be touring the parks for 12 HOURS or more before these nighttime shows. Sounds to me as if sitting and waiting for a show at that point might not be all bad! And from my reading, for both WOC and F!, once your family establishes a spot, people can leave a few at a time to use the restroom, maybe do another ride, get drinks or snacks, etc. 

We are staying even shorter than you are, just 2 nights, and we plan to see F!, then fireworks from our F! seats, then maybe MM&Y, and WOC the next night.

You can always plan to see them, and if your family is not up for the wait, just scratch it. But my advice is to at least try - the shows are an amazing way to end a Disney day!


----------



## mad hatter fan

HydroGuy said:


> _Note, on March 5, 2012 Bret aka mvf-m11c reported that last weekend the red section was gone and now only blue and yellow sections exist._



Is this still true?  If so, is there an updated map somewhere in this thread?


----------



## HydroGuy

mad hatter fan said:


> Is this still true? If so, is there an updated map somewhere in this thread?


There is no updated map. Sorry. I am planning to scope this out in July myself and update the map. I have asked for someone to clarify the new color sections but have not been able to get that info over the last few months.


----------



## cmwade77

Basically Yellow and Red are now combined. Right now, they are still offering FPs for the Yellow section; however, starting June 15th when The dining experience moves to Carthay Circle and tickets are even included with Lunch, it is my understanding that there will be very few, if any free FPs for the Yellow section. 

I will let you know when I go and see it next Saturday and use the lunch FP from Carthay Circle for WOC.


----------



## HydroGuy

cmwade77 said:


> Basically Yellow and Red are now combined. Right now, they are still offering FPs for the Yellow section; however, starting June 15th when The dining experience moves to Carthay Circle and tickets are even included with Lunch, it is my understanding that there will be very few, if any free FPs for the Yellow section.
> 
> I will let you know when I go and see it next Saturday and use the lunch FP from Carthay Circle for WOC.


If you could nail down all the changes, the color areas as they exist now, the queue locations for the colors, and the PD area, that would be awesome!


----------



## coaches24

Last week all I noticed was yellow and blue. Looked to me like it was half and half. We were near the middle where both sections met. And from our room in the PPH all we saw were yellow and blue lights marking the sections.


----------



## cmwade77

HydroGuy said:


> If you could nail down all the changes, the color areas as they exist now, the queue locations for the colors, and the PD area, that would be awesome!



I will see what I can find out, but from what I have seen all that they did was combine the Yellow and Red sections into one large Yellow Section.

This was mostly done to better accomodate guests with Disabilities, as the Red section had no good view for them, this way they didn't have to keep making exceptions to let them into the Yellow section.

The last time that I have seen it, there are no queue areas for either show, instead they say do not show up before XX:XX PM and they now mean it, they will send you away from the area until that time, unless you are eating, going on one of the rides, etc.

This has been done this way on and off for the past couple of months, the other option that they have tried is putting everyone in Redwood Creek Challenge Trail. But they stopped that, as they want to minimize how much of the park they have to close for WOC after the increased crowds come in.

That being said, we will have to wait until June 15th to know more about how the queues are going to work, but since I will have tickets to the first show, I may not know much about that part.


----------



## cmwade77

Ok, so here is the updated information:

Blue section is the same as it has always been.

The prime viewing locations in the dining and preferred dining sections are now reserved for Carthay Circle. Please note that this doesn't mean that if you dine at Carthay Circle you will be stuck here if the view would be bad and you arrive at least 15 minutes early. Carthay Circle seems to have the benefit of being able to put their guests wherever they will get the best view and that meets their individual needs, i.e., you have someone in a wheelchair or you can't stand for a long period of time or you have a child that can't see over the people in front of you, they will do everything that they can to accomodate you. Please note that this is based on personal experience only, as we had a person in a wheelchair and two that couldn't stand for the length of the show. They were even going to add an additional bench if nothing else could be worked out (my guess is they would have put us in the VIP area before that happened, but they found us a spot is what is truly one of the best bench areas in our opinion).

You do have to show up 15 minutes prior to the show to be accommodated though, but not any earlier than that.

The old Yellow section has now been incorporated into the dining sections. The exception to this is the old Yellow Section Benches and Wheelchair seating and directly in front of it is still part of the Yellow Section, not the dining section.

The old Red section is now the Yellow section.

For the second show, it appears that all lining up occurs at Wine Country Trattoria, either in the picnic area, for those who need assistance or across the bridge for everyone else.


----------



## Blue32

Are they abolishing the queues for both shows then?


----------



## cmwade77

Blue32 said:


> Are they abolishing the queues for both shows then?



The second show has a queue, but all areas appear to share the same queue. The first show has never really had an official queue, despite guests trying to create one.


----------



## DLR29

cmwade77 said:


> Ok, so here is the updated information:
> 
> Blue section is the same as it has always been.
> 
> The prime viewing locations in the *dining and preferred dining sections* are now reserved for Carthay Circle. Please note that this doesn't mean that if you dine at Carthay Circle you will be stuck here if the view would be bad and you arrive at least 15 minutes early. Carthay Circle seems to have the benefit of being able to put their guests wherever they will get the best view and that meets their individual needs, i.e., you have someone in a wheelchair or you can't stand for a long period of time or you have a child that can't see over the people in front of you, they will do everything that they can to accomodate you. Please note that this is based on personal experience only, as we had a person in a wheelchair and two that couldn't stand for the length of the show. They were even going to add an additional bench if nothing else could be worked out (my guess is they would have put us in the VIP area before that happened, but they found us a spot is what is truly one of the best bench areas in our opinion).
> 
> You do have to show up 15 minutes prior to the show to be accommodated though, but not any earlier than that.
> 
> The old Yellow section has now been incorporated into the dining sections. The exception to this is the old Yellow Section Benches and Wheelchair seating and directly in front of it is still part of the Yellow Section, not the dining section.
> 
> The old Red section is now the Yellow section.
> 
> For the second show, it appears that all lining up occurs at Wine Country Trattoria, either in the picnic area, for those who need assistance or across the bridge for everyone else.



What's the difference between the dining section and the preferred dining section?  Isn't it all just people who got the WoC package and ate at Carthay or WCT?


----------



## Princess Sleepy

If you don't have a dining package are you just out of luck? I am concerned that my DDs 6 and 8 will not be able to see unless I shell out big bucks for Carthay Circle. Are my fears justified now?


----------



## cmwade77

You can still see the show without a package. 

The difference between CCT and WCT dining packages is that CCT gets the prime views.


----------



## cfrith5

Princess Sleepy said:


> If you don't have a dining package are you just out of luck? I am concerned that my DDs 6 and 8 will not be able to see unless I shell out big bucks for Carthay Circle. Are my fears justified now?



I am wondering the same thing.  It seems like the other sections are bad for kids to be able to see the show.


----------



## ttig34

The other sections aren't necessarily bad, you just have to go early to get a good spot.


----------



## cfrith5

So, if we are arriving during the week in July, but are not staying at DLR hotel.  If the parks open at 8am, are there some days hotel guests will be able to get in DCA at 7am?  Trying to decide what day would be best for us to get a fast pass. Tues, Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

So the glow ears work for all WoC shows correct?
But there is a special show that happens after the park closes for which you have to have a special admission, correct?
Is this special show just so they can "consolidate" the glow ears to make it a more impressive show?  I imagine the "regular" shows will have some glow ears but no where near the amount as the multiple youtube videos are showing - making it quite a bit less impressive.


----------



## cfrith5

ttig34 said:


> The other sections aren't necessarily bad, you just have to go early to get a good spot.



But it's better to get a fast pass than to just show up early?


----------



## ttig34

cfrith5 said:


> But it's better to get a fast pass than to just show up early?



You have to have a fast pass to enter the area. So you need to enter early WITH your fast pass.  Regular fast passes you need to enter early for a good spot, with dining fast passes, not quite so early - but the earlier the better.


----------



## ttig34

cfrith5 said:


> So, if we are arriving during the week in July, but are not staying at DLR hotel.  If the parks open at 8am, are there some days hotel guests will be able to get in DCA at 7am?  Trying to decide what day would be best for us to get a fast pass. Tues, Wed. or Thurs.



I think if you are there at park opening, whether it is a day hotel guests get in early or not, you should easily get a fast pass any of those days for WOC.


----------



## jcarwash

cfrith5 said:


> But it's better to get a fast pass than to just show up early?



You got an answer above from *ttig34* but I thought I would elaborate.

From what I understand the WOC FastPass is a show ticket that you need to get into the show area. They call it a FastPass but it's different from other FastPasses for rides. It's used to get you into the show not give you quicker access.


----------



## cmwade77

Patrick in Oregon said:


> So the glow ears work for all WoC shows correct?
> But there is a special show that happens after the park closes for which you have to have a special admission, correct?
> Is this special show just so they can "consolidate" the glow ears to make it a more impressive show?  I imagine the "regular" shows will have some glow ears but no where near the amount as the multiple youtube videos are showing - making it quite a bit less impressive.



Yes, they work for all shows and also works with Mad T Party and other select areas.

The special show is for AP holders. Originally it looked like this was to test the ears, but since they are now selling them, as near as I can tell, they are offering this as a perk for AP holders to help them feel a bit better about the price increase, but there may be other reasons for it beyond that.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

Patrick in Oregon said:


> So the glow ears work for all WoC shows correct?
> But there is a special show that happens after the park closes for which you have to have a special admission, correct?
> Is this special show just so they can "consolidate" the glow ears to make it a more impressive show?  I imagine the "regular" shows will have some glow ears but no where near the amount as the multiple youtube videos are showing - making it quite a bit less impressive.



Sorry, I think I missed something with this one. This must have been mentioned earlier, but...what glow ears?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

They now have Mickey glow ears that are synchronized with the World of Color show, as well as Mad T Party.  They will soon (if not already) be synched with Fantasmic and the fireworks shows.

Videos 

I think they're having the AP previews so that these repeat guests will wear the ears, inspiring others to get them, too.


----------



## HydroGuy

cmwade77 said:


> Ok, so here is the updated information:
> 
> Blue section is the same as it has always been.
> 
> The prime viewing locations in the dining and preferred dining sections are now reserved for Carthay Circle. Please note that this doesn't mean that if you dine at Carthay Circle you will be stuck here if the view would be bad and you arrive at least 15 minutes early. Carthay Circle seems to have the benefit of being able to put their guests wherever they will get the best view and that meets their individual needs, i.e., you have someone in a wheelchair or you can't stand for a long period of time or you have a child that can't see over the people in front of you, they will do everything that they can to accomodate you. Please note that this is based on personal experience only, as we had a person in a wheelchair and two that couldn't stand for the length of the show. They were even going to add an additional bench if nothing else could be worked out (my guess is they would have put us in the VIP area before that happened, but they found us a spot is what is truly one of the best bench areas in our opinion).
> 
> You do have to show up 15 minutes prior to the show to be accommodated though, but not any earlier than that.
> 
> The old Yellow section has now been incorporated into the dining sections. The exception to this is the old Yellow Section Benches and Wheelchair seating and directly in front of it is still part of the Yellow Section, not the dining section.
> 
> The old Red section is now the Yellow section.
> 
> For the second show, it appears that all lining up occurs at Wine Country Trattoria, either in the picnic area, for those who need assistance or across the bridge for everyone else.


We really liked the old preferred dining section that was elevated. The OP talks about it. Is that part of CCT dining now? I am trying to get my head around showing up 15 minute sbefore the show and getting a prime spot like that - especially if many others dined at CCT that day.


----------



## BayGirl22

Mary Jo said:


> They now have Mickey glow ears that are synchronized with the World of Color show, as well as Mad T Party.  They will soon (if not already) be synched with Fantasmic and the fireworks shows.
> 
> Videos
> 
> I think they're having the AP previews so that these repeat guests will wear the ears, inspiring others to get them, too.



So they are selling the Glow with the Show ears to non-AP holder guests for - looks like $30? (according to a video comment)  
I really, really wish you could borrow or rent them just for the show.  They are very cool, but not something I want to pay $90 for, plus then end up with 3-4 pairs of floating around my house.  Maybe there will be a market for buying and reselling these things.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

BayGirl22 said:


> So they are selling the Glow with the Show ears to non-AP holder guests for - looks like $30? (according to a video comment)
> I really, really wish you could borrow or rent them just for the show. They are very cool, but not something I want to pay $90 for, plus then end up with 3-4 pairs of floating around my house. Maybe there will be a market for buying and reselling these things.


 
They were on sale for $23 and some change to everyone.  I think Wayne said that with tax they come out to $25.


----------



## subtchr

Ok, will anyone else admit thinking "Hmm, I can't see my OWN ears, so I won't buy any, and just hope everyone else does so I can see them during the show!"


----------



## cfrith5

BayGirl22 said:


> So they are selling the Glow with the Show ears to non-AP holder guests for - looks like $30? (according to a video comment)
> I really, really wish you could borrow or rent them just for the show.  They are very cool, but not something I want to pay $90 for, plus then end up with 3-4 pairs of floating around my house.  Maybe there will be a market for buying and reselling these things.



After hearing of a friend who recently got lice (and a bad case of it) from trying on a hat at a store, I'm thinking that's not a good idea.


----------



## DizFan13

Mary Jo said:


> They now have Mickey glow ears that are synchronized with the World of Color show, as well as Mad T Party.  They will soon (if not already) be synched with Fantasmic and the fireworks shows.
> 
> Videos
> 
> I think they're having the AP previews so that these repeat guests will wear the ears, inspiring others to get them, too.



Thank you for the link to the video.  I had not seen this; how very cool! A new element to enjoy.


----------



## BayGirl22

cfrith5 said:


> After hearing of a friend who recently got lice (and a bad case of it) from trying on a hat at a store, I'm thinking that's not a good idea.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  But if they are plastic, Disney could lend and then wash them.  Kind of like the 3D glasses in movie theaters.  

I was also thinking - can I get away with 1 pair for only one of my kids?  But then he won't be able to see them on his own head, so maybe one pair for a parent?  Or just one pair for the baby, so we can all watch her glow?  Seriously I mostly don't want an extra pair of Mickey ears to take home, especially if the glow effects only work AT the show.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

were gona get one pair more likely just one maybe in the halloween basket we might try get my son for bday


----------



## cmwade77

BayGirl22 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  But if they are plastic, Disney could lend and then wash them.  Kind of like the 3D glasses in movie theaters.
> 
> I was also thinking - can I get away with 1 pair for only one of my kids?  But then he won't be able to see them on his own head, so maybe one pair for a parent?  Or just one pair for the baby, so we can all watch her glow?  Seriously I mostly don't want an extra pair of Mickey ears to take home, especially if the glow effects only work AT the show.



I'll let you know more about how these work after I get my free pair at the end of the month. I refuse to pay $23 for something that I can get for free.


----------



## Keyser

OK, given the dining changes, it seems the intro page is out of date.  So, I want to see if what I understand about the changes to WoC dining is correct, or not.  Here is my understanding:

1) The dining is now only at Wine Country Trattoria, with a fixed-price menu, or at Carthay Circle, where you must order either an entree+appetizer or entree+dessert.
2) There are now different reserved dining areas for the different restaurants, with WCT further split up into a "lunch" area and a "dinner" area.  (Is the CC area also split for lunch/dinner?)
3) The time you eat at the restaurant still determines which of the WoC shows you will have a ticket to.
4) Of the three (?) areas reserved for dining, the Carthay Circle is the "best", the WCT dinner next-best, and the WCT lunch the worst (but still good overall).
5) They do not allow people to line up early for the entry, so you will still get a good place by showing up just 15 minutes early.

As far as others know, is that summary correct?  Is there any real updated map, that could give a sense of where the new reserved dining places are?  Are the "green star" places on the earlier map in the Carthay Circle area, the WCT lunch area, or the WCT dinner area?


----------



## HydroGuy

Keyser said:


> OK, given the dining changes, it seems the intro page is out of date. So, I want to see if what I understand about the changes to WoC dining is correct, or not. Here is my understanding:
> 
> 1) The dining is now only at Wine Country Trattoria, with a fixed-price menu, or at Carthay Circle, where you must order either an entree+appetizer or entree+dessert.
> 2) There are now different reserved dining areas for the different restaurants, with WCT further split up into a "lunch" area and a "dinner" area. (Is the CC area also split for lunch/dinner?)
> 3) The time you eat at the restaurant still determines which of the WoC shows you will have a ticket to.
> 4) Of the three (?) areas reserved for dining, the Carthay Circle is the "best", the WCT dinner next-best, and the WCT lunch the worst (but still good overall).
> 5) They do not allow people to line up early for the entry, so you will still get a good place by showing up just 15 minutes early.
> 
> As far as others know, is that summary correct? Is there any real updated map, that could give a sense of where the new reserved dining places are? Are the "green star" places on the earlier map in the Carthay Circle area, the WCT lunch area, or the WCT dinner area?


FWIW, I will update the OP as soon as I get answers to these questions and as soon as it appears there is consistency to what Disney is doing with WOC. It does not make sense to update the OP if they are still changing things. 

cmwade has provided some info - but I do not know where the boundaries are yet or whether these are still changing.

I myself am doing CCT in about a month but even as the OP I do not know what it means for viewing. I do know where the good spots are. I just do not know any longer how to get to them. ::


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I ate lunch at Carthay circle last Friday, and dinner last Saturday.  Both times we stood in the same area.  The first time, we got there about 45 minutes before the show and got to stand at the railing.  The second time, we got there as the show was starting, and so were standing behind other people.  

Each section has a section cordoned off from the others.  At the entrance to each section is a CM with a sign on a pole that states what section you are standing in.  The sign for the Carthay Circle Restaurant viewing was pretty clear, so there was no confusion.

When I got to the viewing area I just asked a CM where I was supposed to go, and was directed with a very Disney 2-finger point to go to the right section.  I didn't know ahead of time where exactly I was supposed to go, but the CMs were clear and extremely helpful.

They did check all of our tickets to make sure we all should be in that section.

At the restaurant, they typically give you 9m show tickets for lunch and 10:15pm show tickets for dinner.  Eating dinner at 7pm is not really enough time to enjoy your meal and see the 9m show.  We did that and that is why we arrived late.  If you are at dinner and request the 9m show they will give them to you unless they run out.  However, (just my opinion via observation, and not verified) if you ask for 9m show and it's already 8:45, they are going to tell you that they are out and give you 10:15.  They really try to minimize interruptions during the show. 

When we saw the show, I thought we were in a great spot, especially when we stood at the railings.  There was a planter in front of us, so people were not blocking our view, and there were lights and water elements that contributed to the show.  We also had a good view of the sun on California Screamin', which was good because they now have projections on it.


----------



## Princess Sleepy

It will be me and my 2 DDs (6 and 8). If we eat at Carthay Circle can they order off the kids menu and get WoC FPs or does it have to be adult entrees and appetizers/desserts?


----------



## Keyser

HydroGuy said:


> FWIW, I will update the OP as soon as I get answers to these questions and as soon as it appears there is consistency to what Disney is doing with WOC. It does not make sense to update the OP if they are still changing things.



Just to be clear, I'm not complaining at all about the OP not being updated!  I really appreciate your work on not just this, but also the other threads  - it has been a big help for me, and I'm sure for many others.  I'm just trying to get my mind around the changes, after I had everything so clearly understood regarding the way they used to do it.


----------



## HydroGuy

Keyser said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not complaining at all about the OP not being updated! I really appreciate your work on not just this, but also the other threads  - it has been a big help for me, and I'm sure for many others. I'm just trying to get my mind around the changes, after I had everything so clearly understood regarding the way they used to do it.


Don't worry. I want the info to be good and it is hard when we are in a transition like now.


----------



## DLR29

Princess Sleepy said:


> It will be me and my 2 DDs (6 and 8). If we eat at Carthay Circle can they order off the kids menu and get WoC FPs or does it have to be adult entrees and appetizers/desserts?



Yes.  I can't imagine Disney forcing a 6yo to have an adult entree and appetizer.


----------



## DianaSparrow

I really liked the WOC viewing area with "preferred" dining compared to the new Carthay "center stage" dining.  Now that Wine Country Trattoria is the only one offering "preferred" fastpasses, has anyone done the WOC dinning at Trattoria since June 15th?  If yes, where were you located?  I'm hoping it's not the same location as Carthay dining.  Please help!  We're going in 12 days, and I want to make sure we've made the best WOC dining reservations.


----------



## Cielei

Thank you for all the updates and info! We are going July 11- 19 and I am trying to decide if we should make dinner reservations or do the picnic lunch. 

Based on the newest information, which do you think will provide the best seating area with the shortest wait?  (I have 2 boys who are very impatient!)


----------



## HydroGuy

Cielei said:


> Thank you for all the updates and info! We are going July 11- 19 and I am trying to decide if we should make dinner reservations or do the picnic lunch.
> 
> Based on the newest information, which do you think will provide the best seating area with the shortest wait? (I have 2 boys who are very impatient!)


I need to see it for myself to fully grasp the new viewing process but it sounds like you can arrive anytime 15-45 minutes before the show starts if you do the CCT approach. And the CCT viewing area appears to be best. Not sure about the WCT area.


----------



## Cielei

Thank you! I haven't done CCT yet; and I'm always up for a new dining experience. I guess I'll be making a reservation for whatever is left since we are so close to our trip!


----------



## Pete W.

We just ate at WCT today (5:30pm WoC reservations made 60 days out) and our tickets said to arrive at 8:45pm for the 9pm show.  We arrived a few minutes after 8pm and most of the 'wet zone' was already full and so was the first row at the railing just behind the wet zone, but the stairs at the back of the preferred section were mostly still available so we staked out our spots and ended up with a perfect view of the show.

While we were waiting I went over to the CM who directed us to the preferred viewing area and asked her where the section for CCT diners was and she said it was just in front of the VIP section.  Everyone else in the preferred viewing area were from WCT.  So, it appears the CCT diners have a very good reserved area but it's actually farther away from the water.  Therefore anyone with WCT reservations shouldn't fret that they will be excluded from the 'best' viewing area -- at least in my opinion we had a great experience.


----------



## subtchr

We also visited today, and had CCT WOC tickets for the 9:00 show, but I am afraid I can't add a lot productive to the discussion, because our situation was not handled typically.

My SIL is using an ECV. So when we approached a CM about where we should use those passes, given that we hand an ECV, she just said, "How's this?" It was a small roped off area at the top, and we were the first ones in there, so we snagged a spot at the top of the stairs, and it was AMAZING. Now, some people might want to be closer to the water, but especially since we had never seen the show, we loved being up high to stay dry and to see a panoramic perspective.

I am a HUGE Iluminations fangirl, and this show may have replaced that as my favorite. Simply stunning!

Lots more details to report, but right now I am having trouble keeping my eyes open! After the travel day from h*&# yesterday (supposed to arrive at LAX at 11, didn't make it until 8 pm - thanks, Delta!), today was simply incredible. Have fun!


----------



## Copy_Pixie

Just to clarify... as far as I can tell, a "special" reservation isn't required to get WoC tix at CCT (ie making a specific WoC dining package reservation at WCT). I have a late lunch reservation in mid-August and as long as I order the required food elements, the tickets will automatically be offered. Does that sound right? Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

Copy_Pixie said:


> Just to clarify... as far as I can tell, a "special" reservation isn't required to get WoC tix at CCT (ie making a specific WoC dining package reservation at WCT). I have a late lunch reservation in mid-August and as long as I order the required food elements, the tickets will automatically be offered. Does that sound right? Thanks!


I have a CCT res in July and that is exactly what they told me.


----------



## HydroGuy

subtchr said:


> We also visited today, and had CCT WOC tickets for the 9:00 show, but I am afraid I can't add a lot productive to the discussion, because our situation was not handled typically.
> 
> My SIL is using an ECV. So when we approached a CM about where we should use those passes, given that we hand an ECV, she just said, "How's this?" It was a small roped off area at the top, and we were the first ones in there, so we snagged a spot at the top of the stairs, and it was AMAZING. Now, some people might want to be closer to the water, but especially since we had never seen the show, we loved being up high to stay dry and to see a panoramic perspective.
> 
> I am a HUGE Iluminations fangirl, and this show may have replaced that as my favorite. Simply stunning!
> 
> Lots more details to report, but right now I am having trouble keeping my eyes open! After the travel day from h*&# yesterday (supposed to arrive at LAX at 11, didn't make it until 8 pm - thanks, Delta!), today was simply incredible. Have fun!


Sue, thanks for the report. So glad you loved WOC. WOC seems to be hit or miss for many folks and it is a pain to get a good viewing spot - which contributes to some of the "miss" experiences I think. Disney designed a great show and a weak viewing area. Hindsight is 20/20 but Disney is supposed to be good at this and they did do their best in WOC's case. There are rumors they have a fix in mind that they will implement possibly in the fall or early 2013.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Pete W. said:


> We just ate at WCT today (5:30pm WoC reservations made 60 days out) and our tickets said to arrive at 8:45pm for the 9pm show. We arrived a few minutes after 8pm and most of the 'wet zone' was already full and so was the first row at the railing just behind the wet zone, but the stairs at the back of the preferred section were mostly still available so we staked out our spots and ended up with a perfect view of the show.
> 
> While we were waiting I went over to the CM who directed us to the preferred viewing area and asked her where the section for CCT diners was and she said it was just in front of the VIP section. Everyone else in the preferred viewing area were from WCT. So, it appears the CCT diners have a very good reserved area but it's actually farther away from the water. Therefore anyone with WCT reservations shouldn't fret that they will be excluded from the 'best' viewing area -- at least in my opinion we had a great experience.


 
Thanks for the report, we have a reservation mid august. Sure hope to see the show this year, broke two fingers in the hotel door jam last year on the way to WOC, I have not had the best of luck with this show.

Jack


----------



## JadeDarkstar

hope they fix it in the fall lol like once the summer crowd is done.

I do hope seeing it from the cct res spots will help us see it perfectly


----------



## HydroGuy

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks for the report, we have a reservation mid august. Sure hope to see the show this year, broke two fingers in the hotel door jam last year on the way to WOC, I have not had the best of luck with this show.
> 
> Jack


Maybe this year it will work out better if you get a WOC FP but its not for the "black and blue" section...


----------



## wbl2745

JadeDarkstar said:


> hope they fix it in the fall lol like once the summer crowd is done.
> 
> I do hope seeing it from the cct res spots will help us see it perfectly



I was in the CCT spot last night and the view was far from perfect. I don't think it makes any difference what kind of tickets you have, you have to get there about 1.5 hours early to get a spot. Due to a wait that was longer than advertised (75 minutes at Luigi's Flying Tires instead of the 55 minutes advertised), I arrived at about 8:30. I ended up standing on some stairs just behind the big circle. I could see the tops of the fountains, but everything that was down on the water wasn't visible. 

Two weeks ago we had the picnic tickets and were right down front. Best view I've every had. We were also there about an hour early. 

I don't think there is such a thing as guaranteed perfect tickets. You have to get there early.

*PS. Wow! I just noticed that this is my 500th post!*

PPS. Also, the picture of the locations of various fast pass types at the beginning of this forum needs to be updated. It is not accurate as of today. I'm sure they keep changing things around.


----------



## wbl2745

Although I haven't seen this question come up, I saw WoC twice last night, once from the rear by Mickey's Wheel of Death. I was just curious to see what the show looked like from outside of the official viewing area. Well, there's a reason there are no crowds back there, the show stinks from the back. Just saying in case someone had the same question.


----------



## HydroGuy

wbl2745 said:


> I was in the CCT spot last night and the view was far from perfect. I don't think it makes any difference what kind of tickets you have, you have to get there about 1.5 hours early to get a spot. Due to a wait that was longer than advertised (75 minutes at Luigi's Flying Tires instead of the 55 minutes advertised), I arrived at about 8:30. I ended up standing on some stairs just behind the big circle. I could see the tops of the fountains, but everything that was down on the water wasn't visible.
> 
> Two weeks ago we had the picnic tickets and were right down front. Best view I've every had. We were also there about an hour early.
> 
> I don't think there is such a thing as guaranteed perfect tickets. You have to get there early.


Thanks for the update. Now it would be nice to figure out whether CCT, WCT or just regular FP has access to the elevated rail spots and front wet zone that used to be Preferred Dining...  

Does anyone know?


----------



## blackjackdelta

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe this year it will work out better if you get a WOC FP but its not for the "black and blue" section...


 

Hey Trey, you are funny guy Have a great weekend.

Jack


----------



## Kiwianna

From reading other posts it sounds as if much of the show is quite low on the water. Do those who can't see the water from their viewing spot miss much of the show?


----------



## skiingfast

HydroGuy said:


> Does anyone know?



Earlier in the week I was in the area but didn't get any clear data from walking by but did talk to a couple CMs earlier in the day.

One of the problems with maps is the Preferred Dining Section changes everyday so maps are not accurate around that area.  It depends on how many get the meals and with CCR the problem is worse.  They knew how many reservations they had at AG and WCT and could leave more room for walk ins if the reservations didn't presell all the Show Passes.  The walk in estimates caused the Preferred Dining Section to be too big or just right, uncrowded or full.  Because the area was sized according to demand it could grow or shrink depending on the particualr day, and they didn't know the right size until dinner was over, but at that time the area was already set up.

Now that they switch AG meal packages to CCR where you don't make a package reservation, just a reservation to eat and ask for or get a suggestion for the WoC Show Passes, it's more an estimate than before.

One CM said that demand for the area is up because of CCR, another said it's up because it's Summer again.  It's probably a mix of the two.  The one who said it's Summer and CL is bringing more people.  He said the word from CCR is not many are eating there with knowlege of the package, and the waiters are suggesting it.  Many of the diners who get the tickets may not be using them.

Another observation of mine is there are nearly as many Glow in the Show hats as in the photos and videos of the trial night.  I think Disney needs to sell hats with WoC Show Passes.  Offer a package deal similiar to the meals.


----------



## skiingfast

Kiwianna said:


> From reading other posts it sounds as if much of the show is quite low on the water. Do those who can't see the water from their viewing spot miss much of the show?



A small part of the effects.  Most of the show is high up.  It's worse if there is someone standing right in front of you which was kind of the problem wbl2745 was having.  That spot behind the circle is a little above but far behind other people, so it cuts off the low angle.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

How far up is the supposed cct reserved dinning from right down in front? (I was down in front and to the side a bit and didnt see as wella s Id like to have. so im hoping being higher i may see over some what. 

What they need to do is make it sitting Like F is now lol
or get stadium stands and set it up


----------



## Davids-Coco

Kiwianna said:


> From reading other posts it sounds as if much of the show is quite low on the water. Do those who can't see the water from their viewing spot miss much of the show?


I can say that at 5'1" and second row of people back from the fence in the WCT "dry" section right next to the stairs down to the wet... I couldn't see much. What I did see of the lower section was through the phones of the people in front of me taping it.


----------



## cfrith5

Once again, after reading through tons of these posts in this thread I am still completely unsure if we should even bother trying to see this.  I'd hate to waste the time if my kids can't even see it.  It really stinks that there isn't a better viewing area for_ everyone_!


----------



## Copy_Pixie

HydroGuy said:


> I have a CCT res in July and that is exactly what they told me.



Thanks so much!


----------



## mystic_path

Are the prices for the WOC dining at the Carthay Circle cheaper at lunch time, then they are at dinner? I thought I heard rumor on this.


----------



## subtchr

mystic_path said:


> Are the prices for the WOC dining at the Carthay Circle cheaper at lunch time, then they are at dinner? I thought I heard rumor on this.



I don't know definitively, but we ate there for lunch on Thursday (it was amazing!), and the menu did not say "lunch menu" or anything like that. So I believe everything is the same price all day.


----------



## PinkBudgie

mystic_path said:


> Are the prices for the WOC dining at the Carthay Circle cheaper at lunch time, then they are at dinner? I thought I heard rumor on this.



Go look at the Carthay Circle Menus Here thread. On the first page someone posted pics of the menus posted outside. There is one for dinner and one for lunch. They offer many of the same things for the same price. There were several things that weren't offered at the other.


----------



## TotalDreamer

Is it true that GCH guest get an early WoC fast pass distribution? I saw a WoC hotel flyer posted in thr DLH thread that stated this, but it also said you needed a valid "Disneyland Resort" Key. So is this for all hotel guests?


----------



## HydroGuy

TotalDreamer said:


> Is it true that GCH guest get an early WoC fast pass distribution? I saw a WoC hotel flyer posted in thr DLH thread that stated this, but it also said you needed a valid "Disneyland Resort" Key. So is this for all hotel guests?


Hmmm, that was true before June 15 but I do not know if this is true anymore.


----------



## Pete W.

I only believe that is true because GCH guests are entitled to early entry and their entrance is near GRR.  All FPs being distributed in this location are 'blue' so I don't believe they get a better location to view WoC.  I believe it's all about how early you arrive for the show.


----------



## TotalDreamer

Pete W. said:


> I only believe that is true because GCH guests are entitled to early entry and their entrance is near GRR.  All FPs being distributed in this location are 'blue' so I don't believe they get a better location to view WoC.  I believe it's all about how early you arrive for the show.



It's a little bit different. They don't (or didn't if this no longer happens) have to go into the park to get them - it's at a different location. 

If this is still available, it must be open to all resort guests seeing as how this is the Disneyland Hotel welcome letter.


----------



## mystic_path

If I go have lunch at the Wine Country Tattoria to get the WOC dining package, would I have to see the first showing of the WOC? I know some are saying for the Carthay that if you have lunch there you see the first show, and if you have dinner you get the 2nd show. Is this the same for the Wine Country? I would assume it is. I just dont hear much on the WCT. Its all the buzz for Carthay. As much as I really want to try that $22 burger, I'm just not willing to pay those prices.


----------



## skiingfast

TotalDreamer said:


> Is it true that GCH guest get an early WoC fast pass distribution? I saw a WoC hotel flyer posted in thr DLH thread that stated this, but it also said you needed a valid "Disneyland Resort" Key. So is this for all hotel guests?



This happens sometimes where they hand the WoC to the guests waiting to enter which tended to be on busier days than not.  All resort hotel guests could use this entrance through the GCH into DCA.  When this was happening DCA opened at 9:30 with the official opening at 10am. Hotel guests could enter depend 9am and 9:30 through this entrance, which depened on how busy it was.  Once the gate opened the show pass distribution that is just down the trail to the pier was open.

Now DCA opens at 8 and no longer has this unofficial opening.  Hotel guest can enter at 7am on Extra Magic Hour Days which happens on Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  I have seen no reports that they have handed out WoC Show Pass, the priority is to go to Cars Land anyway.  Also on the DCA EMH days reports are that the line for this entrance is huge som stating that it almost gets into the GCH lobby as people wait for the gate to open.



mystic_path said:


> If I go have lunch at the Wine Country Tattoria to get the WOC dining package, would I have to see the first showing of the WOC? I know some are saying for the Carthay that if you have lunch there you see the first show, and if you have dinner you get the 2nd show. Is this the same for the Wine Country?



WCT is very different.  With lunch you get tickets to the blue zone viewing.  With dinner the preferred viewing area.   Yes it's for the 1st show, you can ask for the 2nd show.  To get the 2nd show from the lunches it depends on if the CM can accomodate or grad a lead who can.  With Dinner you get 1st or 2nd show depending on your reservation time.


----------



## cgh

I called Disney dining about the WOC seating and they are now saying Wine country Trattoria has viewing on the side, while Carthay circle is in the center.

I was trying to figure out with a 3 1/2 yo what the best option would be for securing good spots with the least amount of wait. (preferably not wet). Right now, we have a 11 am reservation at Carthay Circle and we were debating about doing the Wine Country Trattoria instead for dinner. ( I was also hoping that we could watch the parade at dinner and mark off multiple things at once-but it seems that is hard to do).  

I'll be really interested going forward to hear everyone's experiences on short line up and what view ended up being.


----------



## PetePanMan

How early do you need to arrive to get good location using Carthay Circle Dining option?  Can you arrive say 15-20mins before show and still be guaranteed access and a decent viewing spot?

Thx much


----------



## HydroGuy

PetePanMan said:


> How early do you need to arrive to get good location using Carthay Circle Dining option? Can you arrive say 15-20mins before show and still be guaranteed access and a decent viewing spot?
> 
> Thx much


There does not seem to be a good answer to this yet, which by default means the answer is "no" to your 15-20 minute question. I personally am planning to stick with the 90 minute advice until I hear differently.


----------



## PinkBudgie

I'm starting to think that we may just stand by the fire hydrant like last time even though we are eating at CCT. Is that still in the blue secion, I wonder? It was a great spot and we could see the entire show with no one standing in our way because of the planter railing. Still trying to decide. We normally don't eat appitizers or dessert with our meals so where we want to be for WOC makes a difference.


----------



## HydroGuy

PinkBudgie said:


> I'm starting to think that we may just stand by the fire hydrant like last time even though we are eating at CCT. Is that still in the blue secion, I wonder? It was a great spot and we could see the entire show with no one standing in our way because of the planter railing. Still trying to decide. We normally don't eat appitizers or dessert with our meals so where we want to be for WOC makes a difference.


I saw your post and wish I knew. Hopefully new boundaries will clearly emerge in the coming weeks.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

PinkBudgie said:


> I'm starting to think that we may just stand by the fire hydrant like last time even though we are eating at CCT. Is that still in the blue secion, I wonder? It was a great spot and we could see the entire show with no one standing in our way because of the planter railing. Still trying to decide. We normally don't eat appitizers or dessert with our meals so where we want to be for WOC makes a difference.



I just did World of Color from the Fire Hydrant spot on Thursday.  Love that spot.  And yes it was still in the blue section.

We actually stood about 10 feet to the right which was actually better.  The fire hydrant spot puts 2 lamp posts in your field of vision.  We stood on the otherside of the tree that is to the right of the fire hydrant and the only thing "in the way" was the big light/speaker towers down at the water.  The distance was perfect for my camera - could see the whole show without panning left or right.


----------



## PinkBudgie

Patrick in Oregon said:


> I just did World of Color from the Fire Hydrant spot on Thursday.  Love that spot.  And yes it was still in the blue section.
> 
> We actually stood about 10 feet to the right which was actually better.  The fire hydrant spot puts 2 lamp posts in your field of vision.  We stood on the otherside of the tree that is to the right of the fire hydrant and the only thing "in the way" was the big light/speaker towers down at the water.  The distance was perfect for my camera - could see the whole show without panning left or right.



Good to know. I'll keep that in mind! Maybe we'll try for blue then. Last summer we got WOC tickets around noon and they were blue for the second show.


----------



## GrandBob

PinkBudgie said:


> I'm starting to think that we may just stand by the fire hydrant like last time even though we are eating at CCT. Is that still in the blue secion, I wonder? It was a great spot and we could see the entire show with no one standing in our way because of the planter railing.



We tried the fire hydrant spot just once.  We arrived 30 minutes early, but were behind a large family*, and there was someone with a large tripod in the way on the other side of the fence.  Now, I'm sure that the fire hydrant spot is *sometimes* a good choice, because you and Hydroguy say so.  But not always.  It was a mediocre to poor experience the time we tried it.  Guess we should have gotten there an hour early.  But if I'm going to spend an hour holding a spot, it will be closer to the show than that.  YMMV.

-Bob
*They thankfully let our DGD9 in next to them by the rail.


----------



## PinkBudgie

GrandBob said:


> We tried the fire hydrant spot just once.  We arrived 30 minutes early, but were behind a large family*, and there was someone with a large tripod in the way on the other side of the fence.  Now, I'm sure that the fire hydrant spot is *sometimes* a good choice, because you and Hydroguy say so.  But not always.  It was a mediocre to poor experience the time we tried it.  Guess we should have gotten there an hour early.  But if I'm going to spend an hour holding a spot, it will be closer to the show than that.  YMMV.
> 
> -Bob
> *They thankfully let our DGD9 in next to them by the rail.



Do you mean they were in the planter?!  We came up to the blue "line" rather late (second show) and were near the back. Then we were all walked in to our section. Everyone else ran down front as close as they could and we went straight to the back. We stood right at the railing and the planter was so large that people on the other side were not in our way at all. We could easily see over them. Yeah, if I was going to wait that long anyway, I may as well get a lower railing spot. We didn't wait that long.


----------



## GrandBob

PinkBudgie said:


> Do you mean they were in the planter?!



 No, on the other side of the planter.  But it was a really, really tall tripod.  It wasn't totally in the way, but just added to the general clutter we had to look through.  We weren't happy with the experience.

The first time we saw WOC, we were up front, close to the rail, and DGD9 (8 at the time) was applauding and screaming.  She loved it.  But at the fire hydrant spot last year, she just kind of yawned and was clearly bored.  A totally different experience.  Made me appreciate Hydroguy's comment that how much you like WOC depends heavily on your viewing experience.

-Bob


----------



## HydroGuy

GrandBob said:


> We tried the fire hydrant spot just once. We arrived 30 minutes early, but were behind a large family*, and there was someone with a large tripod in the way on the other side of the fence. *Now, I'm sure that the fire hydrant spot is sometimes a good choice, because you and Hydroguy say so.* But not always. It was a mediocre to poor experience the time we tried it. Guess we should have gotten there an hour early. But if I'm going to spend an hour holding a spot, it will be closer to the show than that. YMMV.
> 
> -Bob
> *They thankfully let our DGD9 in next to them by the rail.


The fire hydrant spot is a good spot in the sense that if you have the rail there you can see the entire show pretty well and it is mostly unobstructed. That does makes it better than the many other spots that are mroe easily obstructed by those not so tall. But I think being up closer is much better. I would never choose the fire hydrant spot myself except out of curiosity. But others do like the show better from back there. Not me.


----------



## ArchOwl

HydroGuy said:


> The fire hydrant spot is a good spot in the sense that if you have the rail there you can see the entire show pretty well and it is mostly unobstructed. That does makes it better than the many other spots that are mroe easily obstructed by those not so tall. But I think being up closer is much better. I would never choose the fire hydrant spot myself except out of curiosity. But others do like the show better from back there. Not me.



So your favorite spot would be up close?  I like the back and the front for different reasons.  The front is very immersive, but the back is so expansive.  I am excited to find out how close you can get with CCT ressies.  Can't wait to try CCT and see the Brave segment and the Glow with the Show ears!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so now cct is in the center and the wine place is to the side? If so this sounds better then what i saw on the map that mary jo said. I was hoping center stage meant center not to the right


----------



## PinkBudgie

GrandBob said:


> No, on the other side of the planter.  But it was a really, really tall tripod.  It wasn't totally in the way, but just added to the general clutter we had to look through.  We weren't happy with the experience.
> 
> 
> -Bob



Oh good! I'm glad it hasn't come to people in the planters! A tall tripod would be annoying though!

I liked the back because I could take it all in at once and we don't have to get there hours early. The first year we did Ariels and loved it. We got there very early and were first people in the dining section so we got a front rail view in the circle area. The view was amazing, but not easy to get.  I guess I would feel less annoyed if I had a so-so view for free with not much wait, than if I paid extra at dinner, got there early, and still had people in front of me.

I wonder who gets the VIP section besides John Lasseter.   Last time there were only two people there and tons of space. Seemed like a waste to me.


----------



## ArchOwl

PinkBudgie said:


> Oh good! I'm glad it hasn't come to people in the planters! A tall tripod would be annoying though!
> 
> I liked the back because I could take it all in at once and we don't have to get there hours early. The first year we did Ariels and loved it. We got there very early and were first people in the dining section so we got a front rail view in the circle area. The view was amazing, but not easy to get.  I guess I would feel less annoyed if I had a so-so view for free with not much wait, than if I paid extra at dinner, got there early, and still had people in front of me.
> 
> I wonder who gets the VIP section besides John Lasseter.   Last time there were only two people there and tons of space. Seemed like a waste to me.



Club 33 members get VIP if I remember correctly.


----------



## PinkBudgie

ArchOwl said:


> Club 33 members get VIP if I remember correctly.



Oh, ok. Maybe there will be more now that they opened the membership back up.


----------



## ArchOwl

PinkBudgie said:


> Oh, ok. Maybe there will be more now that they opened the membership back up.



And maybe more Club members will be hanging out in DCA because of the lounge at CCT.  Hard to know for sure!


----------



## HydroGuy

ArchOwl said:


> So your favorite spot would be up close? I like the back and the front for different reasons. The front is very immersive, but the back is so expansive. I am excited to find out how close you can get with CCT ressies. Can't wait to try CCT and see the Brave segment and the Glow with the Show ears!


My favorite spot is the elevated rail spot about 20-30 feet back from the front rail on the water I have done twice and it is _too_ close. Worth doing once but I do  not plan to go there anymore.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

ArchOwl said:


> Club 33 members get VIP if I remember correctly.



I thought I heard a cast member tell someone that you can get VIP by doing a park tour as well.


----------



## cmwade77

Patrick in Oregon said:


> I thought I heard a cast member tell someone that you can get VIP by doing a park tour as well.



Other people may be offered the VIP section, at the discretion of the lead and the person running the VIP section. 

There are also other circumstances that lead to them offering the VIP section. 

It has been given to us once, due to some issues with how ADA viewing was handled about a year ago. 

A lead gave it to my Uncle (without him asking), because he mentioned that he played (along with his Twin Brother) Little Ricky on I Love Lucy when they were kids. 

We almost ended up there with the Carthay Circle FPs, because we can't stand for long periods of time and there were no benches left. They ended up finding room in a better spot though.
So, there are circumstances that the VIP section is used for, but I think they should open it up at say 5 minutes before the show starts to anyone.


----------



## papamouse1

HydroGuy said:


> My favorite spot is the elevated rail spot about 20-30 feet back from the front rail on the water I have done twice and it is _too_ close. Worth doing once but I do  not plan to go there anymore.



SO, it sounds like this location is in the CCT area now, is that correct?


----------



## HydroGuy

papamouse1 said:


> SO, it sounds like this location is in the CCT area now, is that correct?


I wish I knew. Skiingfast said the boundaries seem to change from night to night so it is hard to tell.


----------



## AmongMadPeople

I tried searching for this answer, but wasn't successful.  It's an easy one though-

If 4 people want to get FPs for World of Color, all 4 tickets need to go through the turnstile and each inserted into the distribution machine, correct?  It's not possible for 2 people to take the 4 tickets and get 4 FPs, since only 2 of the tickets would be active in the park?


----------



## mad hatter fan

AmongMadPeople said:


> I tried searching for this answer, but wasn't successful.  It's an easy one though-
> 
> If 4 people want to get FPs for World of Color, all 4 tickets need to go through the turnstile and each inserted into the distribution machine, correct?  It's not possible for 2 people to take the 4 tickets and get 4 FPs, since only 2 of the tickets would be active in the park?



Correct, unless all 4 tickets had already been activated earlier that day at DL.


----------



## AmongMadPeople

mad hatter fan said:


> Correct, unless all 4 tickets had already been activated at DL.



Ok, I see. Thank you!


----------



## Princess Sleepy

So if we're park hopping, we don't all need to hop to use the FP machines at the other park? If we all start the morning at CA and I send the kids back for a nap with my DH, I can go to DL and get FPs for Space Mountain to use later in the day?


----------



## HydroGuy

Princess Sleepy said:


> So if we're park hopping, we don't all need to hop to use the FP machines at the other park? If we all start the morning at CA and I send the kids back for a nap with my DH, I can go to DL and get FPs for Space Mountain to use later in the day?


Yep! Been that way for years at DLR!

See "Getting the Most Out of FastPass During High Season" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=885132


----------



## BayGirl22

Just looked at the WOC picnic ticket page and noticed there are now only 3 Adult and 2 Child options for the meals?  If I recall correctly there were 4-5 adult options a couple months ago.  Did they narrow the options or am I totally just imagining that?  

At the risk of being overly speculative, could there be some reason they are slimming down this offering?  Driving WOC traffic to CC maybe?


----------



## skiingfast

BayGirl22 said:


> Just looked at the WOC picnic ticket page and noticed there are now only 3 Adult and 2 Child options for the meals?  If I recall correctly there were 4-5 adult options a couple months ago.  Did they narrow the options or am I totally just imagining that?



It's possible but the three adult meals I've ordered and the two kids meals I recall are still there.

Adults.
All American-Cold fried chicken
Taste of Asian-Salmon
Mediterranian Vegetarian-Veggie wrap.

Kids
All American-Cold fried chicken
Lunchbox Classic- Crustless PB+J


----------



## Cielei

I made reservations at WCT and CCT for our trip. We'll see where we end up ... hopefully just not IN the water!


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

An observation from last Friday and Saturday

It took a really long time for them to distribute all of the 9pm show's FP.  We wanted to see the second show.  At 1pm the attendent at the FP kiosk told me they still had 700 tickets left to distribute before they would start on the 2nd show and he predicted that it would take about 2 hours.

I really expected the FPs to go fast.  Kind of threw us off our "schedule" because we had to check back multiple times to make sure we go the show we wanted.  Is that a seasonal thing?  Maybe people are more concerned with getting their CL experience to get a WOC FP first thing in the morning?  It was an overall slow weekend, so maybe it was just that?


----------



## BayGirl22

skiingfast said:


> It's possible but the three adult meals I've ordered and the two kids meals I recall are still there.
> 
> Adults.
> All American-Cold fried chicken
> Taste of Asian-Salmon
> Mediterranian Vegetarian-Veggie wrap.
> 
> Kids
> All American-Cold fried chicken
> Lunchbox Classic- Crustless PB+J



OK, I didn't imagine it.  This blog post mentioned 4 adult meals and 3 kids options:  http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/06/13/world-of-color-picnics-a-special-culinary-quest/ 
Looks like they eliminated the European Antipasto and the Little Squirts.  

Not that its all that significant of a change really.  But I did wonder if its related to the opening of CCT.


----------



## brenda1966

BayGirl22 said:


> Looks like they eliminated the European Antipasto and the Little Squirts.
> 
> Not that its all that significant of a change really.  But I did wonder if its related to the opening of CCT.



i'm guessing it's because the line for FP's is not so long so people are not opting to buy the picnic in order to avoid that FP line.

Does anyone know what that FP line has been like recently?  Sounds like not busy if the early show didn't sell out until later in the day.  Sounds like we can pick up our WOC FP later in the day and possibly  not stand in line long at all.


----------



## DLR29

brenda1966 said:


> i'm guessing it's because the line for FP's is not so long so people are not opting to buy the picnic in order to avoid that FP line.
> 
> Does anyone know what that FP line has been like recently?  Sounds like not busy if the early show didn't sell out until later in the day.  Sounds like we can pick up our WOC FP later in the day and possibly  not stand in line long at all.



Over the past year I haven't waited more than 5 minutes for a WoC FP (most of the time I just walk right in), and I would assume that with everyone running over to Carsland, the WoC FP lines certainly haven't increased lately.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cielei said:


> I made reservations at WCT and CCT for our trip. We'll see where we end up ... hopefully just not IN the water!



Can't wait to hear back from you! I have made reservation at both WCT and CCT as well. Now I am not sure which one gives the centre viewing area right before the circle.  DD would like the centre splash zone (she likes getting wet...). I was thinking I would be able to view from both areas with the two reservations to have two different WOC experiences. 

Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## skiingfast

DLR29 said:


> Over the past year I haven't waited more than 5 minutes for a WoC FP (most of the time I just walk right in), and I would assume that with everyone running over to Carsland, the WoC FP lines certainly haven't increased lately.



Yeah it's definitely because of CL, and because the time when you can enter before opening you are not relegated to Condor Flats to the edge of the pier only forcing you in the area of the WoC Show Pass distribution kiosks at GRR.

In the morning so far almost everyone heads for RSR and the RSR FP distribution and waits for TSMM at opening are low now.



AngelDisney said:


> Can't wait to hear back from you! I have made reservation at both WCT and CCT as well.



Both restuarants give you access to the same preferred vieing area that includes the circle.  Although at WCT if it's lunch you go to the blue zone.


----------



## dizneyprincess1

I am visiting DL for the very first time and I just booked a WCT lunch so we would be able to get passes to WOC. With CC now doing WOC where is the viewing spot for WCT. I thought I read WCT lunch is just a FP and it's not for the preferred seating?  Is this true??  I am looking to get a great viewing spot   Any suggestions would b helpful.


----------



## HydroGuy

dizneyprincess1 said:


> I am visiting DL for the very first time and I just booked a WCT lunch so we would be able to get passes to WOC. With CC now doing WOC where is the viewing spot for WCT. I thought I read WCT lunch is just a FP and it's not for the preferred seating? Is this true?? I am looking to get a great viewing spot Any suggestions would b helpful.


You probably chose the wrong words but just to be clear there is no "preferred seating" for WOC. There are preferred viewing spots which are standing.

WCT lunch just gets you a normal WOC FP and no access to any preferred areas - last I heard. Don't book WCT lunch with the idea it is going to get you anything special for WOC. 

The OP in this thread has a ton suggestions for a great viewing spot.


----------



## dizneyprincess1

HydroGuy said:


> You probably chose the wrong words but just to be clear there is no "preferred seating" for WOC. There are preferred viewing spots which are standing.
> 
> WCT lunch just gets you a normal WOC FP and no access to any preferred areas - last I heard. Don't book WCT lunch with the idea it is going to get you anything special for WOC.
> 
> The OP in this thread has a ton suggestions for a great viewing spot.



Would it be better to get the WCT dinner package then?  I looked at the menu for CCR and I dont think i would like it much so I rather do the WCT.  Since everything changed on June 15, I dont know if it be ok just to try the fp you get in the morning or do the dining packages.  Is the blue area a good section to see WOC?


----------



## HydroGuy

dizneyprincess1 said:


> Would it be better to get the WCT dinner package then? I looked at the menu for CCR and I dont think i would like it much so I rather do the WCT. Since everything changed on June 15, I dont know if it be ok just to try the fp you get in the morning or do the dining packages. Is the blue area a good section to see WOC?


Unless you really want to try out WCT I do not think you need to do it to see WOC. Just get a regular blue or yellow FP, show up early like discussed in the OP, and try to get a rail spot closer to the front.


----------



## iamthehiccup

Does anyone know the times you should reserve a meal at CCR for WOC FP? Specifically for the second show?


----------



## mystic_path

Do you think with the WCT WOC lunch we would be able to stand in the splash zone? My family loves the splash zone for some odd reason. LOL! We also think the lunch menu is better then then dinner.

Also refresh my memory please... With the lunch you see the first show, and with dinner you see the 2nd show? I think I heard something on this.


----------



## WAMUMOF4

I'm  I booked the WOC lunch at  WCT today we were happy to have the lunch or Dinner I was told the FP ticket was exactly the same for both just the menu was different  how do I find out what is correct?


----------



## HydroGuy

WAMUMOF4 said:


> I'm  I booked the WOC lunch at  WCT today we were happy to have the lunch or Dinner I was told the FP ticket was exactly the same for both just the menu was different  how do I find out what is correct?


It sounds like there is a lot confusion and conflicting info right now:

Wine Country Trattoria WOC Dining - "Reserved Viewing Ticket" for Lunch & Dinner


----------



## AngelDisney

mystic_path said:


> Do you think with the WCT WOC lunch we would be able to stand in the splash zone? My family loves the splash zone for some odd reason. LOL! We also think the lunch menu is better then then dinner.
> 
> Also refresh my memory please... With the lunch you see the first show, and with dinner you see the 2nd show? I think I heard something on this.



You can get FPs to both 1st and 2nd WOC shows for WCT lunch and dinner. Check Disney website for the designted times for each show.


----------



## AngelDisney

iamthehiccup said:


> Does anyone know the times you should reserve a meal at CCR for WOC FP? Specifically for the second show?



For the second WOC show, you can only get it for dinner after 7:00 pm. I just booked mine. Reservations before 7:00 pm will get you FPs for the first WOC show. If you want the second show, you have no choice but to have dinner at CCR. This is so unfair!! 

Have fun planning!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

HydroGuy said:


> WCT lunch just gets you a normal WOC FP and no access to any preferred areas - last I heard. Don't book WCT lunch with the idea it is going to get you anything special for WOC.





HydroGuy said:


> It sounds like there is a lot confusion and conflicting info right now:
> 
> Wine Country Trattoria WOC Dining - "Reserved Viewing Ticket" for Lunch & Dinner



ok im totally confused......my friend is coming in dec. and hasnt been to DL in 2 years...she lived in vegas forever and was a DL pro till she moved to FL...she moved before WOC premiered....so she wants to do it and get preferred viewing spot....since I can see it whenever its not a big deal for me to do a lunch or dinner so I have no idea what to tell her....so hydroguy, from what Im getting on the first post, you said you *dont* get preferred viewing if you do the lunch but you *do *if you book dinner???? The 2nd post with the link says you *do* get the preferred viewing with lunch *or* dinner...so which one is it??? I dont want her to have to spend the money if her expectations are by buying the lunch/dinner will get a viewing spot if its not correct...


----------



## WeatherbySwann

brenda1966 said:


> Does anyone know what that FP line has been like recently?  Sounds like not busy if the early show didn't sell out until later in the day.  Sounds like we can pick up our WOC FP later in the day and possibly  not stand in line long at all.



I've been wondering this as well. With Cars Land attracting so many Guests at opening, is it even worth getting a picnic if FPs are so easy to come by? We were going to get picnics but now I'm wondering if we should just zip over to get WOC FPs after getting RSR FPs.


----------



## skiingfast

disneegrl4eva said:


> so hydroguy, from what Im getting on the first post, you said you *dont* get preferred viewing if you do the lunch but you *do *if you book dinner???? The 2nd post with the link says you *do* get the preferred viewing with lunch *or* dinner...so which one is it??? I dont want her to have to spend the money if her expectations are by buying the lunch/dinner will get a viewing spot if its not correct...



What happened is there were some changes in the last year.

Currently:
WoC Picnics get a yellow zone Show Pass.

WCT lunch get a blue zone Show Pass.
WCT Dinner a preferred viewing area Show Pass.

CCT lunch or dinner preferred viewing area Show Pass.

AG no longer has WoC dining packages.




WeatherbySwann said:


> I've been wondering this as well. With Cars Land attracting so many Guests at opening, is it even worth getting a picnic if FPs are so easy to come by? We were going to get picnics but now I'm wondering if we should just zip over to get WOC FPs after getting RSR FPs.



It sounds like there is a delay in getting the WoC FPs.  The first group distributed is blue for the first show, and this could be gone in as fast as 1.5hours, but it sounds they are lasting 2.5 to 3.  This is probably because the bulk of people arriving is going to CL and spending time there before going anywhere else including to the WoC Show Pass distribution near Grizzly River Rapids.


----------



## fctiger

Honestly people, it seems like if you want to see WOC and dont want to go through the hassle, the second show is not getting filled up very much, at least lately!

Now VERY limited experience and only done it twice so far, but this weekend and last weekend, I was thrown into the yellow section when I just tried to do the TLM standby line (which I will say repeatedly is better to see than 40% of the viewing area) because there were so few people there. I got GREAT views at that! To me the show is better to see in the far back, which is why I like TLM standby section so much now. You just get a wider angle of the whole show even if you miss some of the stuff in the water like the lasers. I was thrown right next to the handicap section both times which hardly had anyone there.

I'm not saying this is common, but its clear the second show is having a harder time being filled which means there is simply more room a chance to find a better viewing area unlike the first show which is always maxed out and harder to find a decent spot unless you show up at a ridiculous wait time.

It looks like the second show is the way to go, at least so far this summer! I think a lot of people dont do as much because besides WOC just may not be that popular as it was its first year, so many people are probably trying to do RSR the last hour of the night or at Mad T Party, so it seems like the second show is the way to go to avoid the bigger hassles and have more options for viewing. When they dont even have enough people in the standby line at that hour tells you something.


----------



## HydroGuy

disneegrl4eva said:


> ok im totally confused......my friend is coming in dec. and hasnt been to DL in 2 years...she lived in vegas forever and was a DL pro till she moved to FL...she moved before WOC premiered....so she wants to do it and get preferred viewing spot....since I can see it whenever its not a big deal for me to do a lunch or dinner so I have no idea what to tell her....so hydroguy, from what Im getting on the first post, you said you *dont* get preferred viewing if you do the lunch but you *do *if you book dinner???? The 2nd post with the link says you *do* get the preferred viewing with lunch *or* dinner...so which one is it??? I dont want her to have to spend the money if her expectations are by buying the lunch/dinner will get a viewing spot if its not correct...


Sorry, but I totally missed your post.

Looks like Ski answered it, but historically WCT lunch does not get you anything special other than a FP. Same thing as picnic. Latley folks have been saying that both WCT lunch and picnics do not get you special viewining areas, but they do get you first access to the standard viewing areas - before normal FP admittance. To me that has great value as their are still a lot of good spots in the standard non-preferred viewing area - if you can get to them.


----------



## cmwade77

HydroGuy said:


> Sorry, but I totally missed your post.
> 
> Looks like Ski answered it, but historically WCT lunch does not get you anything special other than a FP. Same thing as picnic. Latley folks have been saying that both WCT lunch and picnics do not get you special viewining areas, but they do get you first access to the standard viewing areas - before normal FP admittance. To me that has great value as their are still a lot of good spots in the standard non-preferred viewing area - if you can get to them.



This isn't quite accurate, these get you the non premium spots in the Yellow section, Dinner at WCT gets a little nicer and CCT gets the best of the best.

The only FPs that are being distributed without a dining package are Blue from what we have seen, then at some point before the show starts, they seem to allow those in blue to fill in the Yellow sections (except WCT dinner and CCT sections).

This is only based off of our personal observations though.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok question what time is the 2ed show and will they always have sec show even in oct after summer?

just thinking bout it lol could maybe spend more time at mad t party and go to sec show and see it better maybe still doing the cct fp but still maybe sec show be less likely to get stuck behind some one


----------



## brenda1966

fctiger said:


> I was thrown into the yellow section when I just tried to do the TLM standby line (which I will say repeatedly is better to see than 40% of the viewing area) because there were so few people there..



Can you please elaborate on the TLM standby line strategy?  Is the line open because there's just no line for TLM that late at night?  And you can stand back there, leaving the walkway open. Is it elevated at all?  Would a child be able to see?  I'm thinking not


The second show is at 10:15.  Do you think it's possible to see the 9:30 fireworks from main street at DL and then get back to TLM for the 10:15 show?  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## skiingfast

JadeDarkstar said:


> ok question what time is the 2ed show and will they always have sec show even in oct after summer?
> 
> just thinking bout it lol could maybe spend more time at mad t party and go to sec show and see it better maybe still doing the cct fp but still maybe sec show be less likely to get stuck behind some one



It depends on the demands for the shows on how many they run.  WoC is slower than when it opened.  It may be one, but two shows on Halloween party nights since lots of guests switch parks when the DL Halloween party starts.  We won't know until the schedule comes out and even the day of they could add a show.

Likewise we don't know about the Mad T Party's future status.


----------



## cmwade77

brenda1966 said:


> Can you please elaborate on the TLM standby line strategy?  Is the line open because there's just no line for TLM that late at night?  And you can stand back there, leaving the walkway open. Is it elevated at all?  Would a child be able to see?  I'm thinking not
> 
> 
> The second show is at 10:15.  Do you think it's possible to see the 9:30 fireworks from main street at DL and then get back to TLM for the 10:15 show?  Has anyone tried this?



This is highly dependent on which show it is and how fast you can walk. The summer show is about 10 minutes. If you watch from back by the train station, you can leave and make it by 10:00. That is the absolute latest you can show up for the second WOC. The show on the actual 4th of July, the non summer show, the Christmas show and the Halloween show all make it completely impossible as they are approximately 20 minutes each. Of course since the Halloween show is only during the ticketed event, you wouldn't want to do so anyway. 

Disney has done this intentionally to manage crowds, they did the same thing when the Electrical Parade was at DCA. It's a smart move for them to make.


----------



## fctiger

JadeDarkstar said:


> ok question what time is the 2ed show and will they always have sec show even in oct after summer?
> 
> just thinking bout it lol could maybe spend more time at mad t party and go to sec show and see it better maybe still doing the cct fp but still maybe sec show be less likely to get stuck behind some one



The second show is usually at 10:15! And yes, they usually have a second show on the weekends in the non-summer seasons, Fri-Sun! Week days usually just one.

And sure, if you want to stay at Mad T Party a bit longer, that would be my strategy at least, but I want to make it clear I dont do the 60-90 min waits for WOC anymore! I seen and done the show enough where I either do standby or just show up MAYBE 30 mins before and get the idea. Last time I had a ticket was June 15th, but it was CCT FP ticket so I litterally showed up 15 mins before the show with a friend and got a great spot! In fact the best spot ever in the viewing area.

But the second show you will still have to stand in line, I'm only saying with less people you will simply have more options. And if its a night where they dont even distribute all the tickets, then you can litterally show up a few mins before. The problem is though is you dont know if they did or not lol, but my experience is the second show just has less people in general.



brenda1966 said:


> Can you please elaborate on the TLM standby line strategy?  Is the line open because there's just no line for TLM that late at night?  And you can stand back there, leaving the walkway open. Is it elevated at all?  Would a child be able to see?  I'm thinking not
> 
> 
> The second show is at 10:15.  Do you think it's possible to see the 9:30 fireworks from main street at DL and then get back to TLM for the 10:15 show?  Has anyone tried this?




There is never a line for TLM lol! But even if there is, its never big enough at night to wrap in front of the building, which is where the standby line is! And why its a good deal is its not like Fantasmic where people can just sit there all day. Its part of the cooridor, so people cant just sit on the ground until sun down. And because of that, they litterally dont let people line up there until about 20-30 mins before the show. So as long as you get there 20 mins early you can easily find a great spot. Even up to 10 mins you can find a good spot but of course if its a little busier than usual then you may behind people, but honestly its very little issues to get a decent spot there, especially if you know around where to stand (between the blue and yellow section is best for me).

And yes, your kids wont have a huge problem seeing it because although its not elevated, the thing is the viewing area is sunk in, so you are looking over the heads of most of the people. In fact in some ways its BETTER for kids because the problem with the viewing area is you can be rows behind other people and if a kid is too small in that limited space they are only looking at the back of peoples heads. So a lot of parents obviously throw their kids on their shoulders, which of course makes it WORSE for everyone else to see behind them. At TLM standby area, no such issues. They are far away from the show where they can see most of it and not have to be thrown on shoulders!

And yes, IF you do the TLM standby area you can do the fireworks and the second show easily. In fact, I do it all the time and why I dont bother getting a FP because its busy its no way you will get a good view that way with a ticket. Second show standby line is busier because people have more time to line up, but again NEVER hard to grab a decent spot at least. Not from my experience and I seen the show about 10 times from that area so far.


----------



## Cielei

We are here and having a wonderful time. We missed our WCT reservation yesterday because we had the opportunity to have lunch at D33 club. Needless to say, we jumped at the chance to have lunch there! It was wonderful and a great surprise that we had never even thought we would have he chance to do. I'll see what the CC viewing area is like and ask questions wed after our reservation there.


----------



## redrocks

Ok, so let me make sure I have this straight.  If my family wants to see the second show, it's possible to show up at the TLM standby line approximately 30 minutes before the show and still get a decent viewing spot?  Without fast passes?  If so I really think we may try and do this our first night.  If it doesn't pan out, we can go ahead and get fp our second night.


----------



## HydroGuy

redrocks said:


> Ok, so let me make sure I have this straight.  If my family wants to see the second show, it's possible to show up at the TLM standby line approximately 30 minutes before the show and still get a decent viewing spot?  Without fast passes?  If so I really think we may try and do this our first night.  If it doesn't pan out, we can go ahead and get fp our second night.


You may or may not have this straight. I suspect fctiger the previous poster (I did not go back and look but I think it was he that posted) may have been referring to a spot where you can all see if you are all relatively tall - adults. Not sure if that means "family" but I would be doubtful myself if I had smaller kids.


----------



## belle'ssister

redrocks said:
			
		

> Ok, so let me make sure I have this straight.  If my family wants to see the second show, it's possible to show up at the TLM standby line approximately 30 minutes before the show and still get a decent viewing spot?  Without fast passes?  If so I really think we may try and do this our first night.  If it doesn't pan out, we can go ahead and get fp our second night.



Could you tell me what TLM is. Thanks.


----------



## skiingfast

redrocks said:


> Ok, so let me make sure I have this straight.  If my family wants to see the second show, it's possible to show up at the TLM standby line approximately 30 minutes before the show and still get a decent viewing spot?  Without fast passes?  If so I really think we may try and do this our first night.  If it doesn't pan out, we can go ahead and get fp our second night.



It's not the Little Mermaid's Stand By Line.
It's in front of the Little Mermaid attractions below its queue.

This is part of a pathway, the parade route.  They let you stand on the edge of it, but not until regular viewers are in Paradise Park. The viewing there is not great or perfect.  It can be a back up plan, a spot for a casual viewer, a place for watching the show your 5th time.  There are trees to look around and people walking on the path between you and Paradise Park.

Inside Paradise Park along a railing with no obstructions in your view is a great viewing location.


----------



## HydroGuy

belle'ssister said:


> Could you tell me what TLM is. Thanks.



TLM is a misnomer which means The Little Mermaid which is the name of the movie but not the ride. The ride is "Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure" frequently referred to as LMAUA or just LM.


----------



## fctiger

redrocks said:


> Ok, so let me make sure I have this straight.  If my family wants to see the second show, it's possible to show up at the TLM standby line approximately 30 minutes before the show and still get a decent viewing spot?  Without fast passes?  If so I really think we may try and do this our first night.  If it doesn't pan out, we can go ahead and get fp our second night.




No, sorry I should be more clearer! You write these posts so much you start short cutting everything as if everyone know what you are talking about lol.

First off, as skiingfast said its in FRONT of the ride and they just use that space for WOC standby queue. And you can do the standby line for BOTH shows! In fact IF you just do the stand by line the first show is actually better because they open it about 20-30 mins before show time at most. Second show is a free for all after the first show basically so people get there earlier. But again, its not a HUGE deal, you will always get a spot in the standby line with a decent view as long as you get in the center. And no, no FP, its a standby line, thats the point! Its just for people without FPs to see the show and its all around the pier. TLM area just happens to be the best area for it.

But I want to stress that the standby area IS great if you seen the show in the viewing area already where you manage to see everything. The problem with the viewing area is most people DONT see everything in it and in fact depending where you are you can miss quite a bit of the show where as TLM area you will see 90% of it easily!

Of course I will never tell people to take the standby area over dining tickets or even the best areas of the blue section, I'm only saying IF you dont want to splurge the money for that section or you dont want the hassle of 60-90 min line ups to get the best spots in the blue section, this is EASILY the best second option, especially when you still do that 60-90 min line up and the view is no better than what you got if you got in the standby line 10 mins before show time.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Has anyone done Carthay yet for woc passes with kids? I understand the kids eat off the kids menu... Are there kid apps and kid desserts? Anyone know what they are if so? We have time, but I am a planner and wonder if dd will like the choices.


----------



## papamouse1

Hey Hydro...

When is your July trip scheduled?  Looking forward to hearing back with your insight on the changes to sections, etc.


----------



## BayGirl22

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Has anyone done Carthay yet for woc passes with kids? I understand the kids eat off the kids menu... Are there kid apps and kid desserts? Anyone know what they are if so? We have time, but I am a planner and wonder if dd will like the choices.



Haven't done it yet, but we are planning to.  They do have desserts and apps for kids.  The requirement for kids is the same, 1 app or dessert + 1 entree from the kids menu.  I did see a kids menu posted somewhere around here, try to CCT threads or the blog.  Can't remember the options but they sounded good enough that I'll be sampling my son's food.


----------



## Bursley2010

I have a question about the FPs you get from CCR-- I read somewhere on another post that the Glow with the Show ears were being given to people sitting in the VIP section. Doesn't that include those who dine at CCR? Was it only done once or is it being done regularly? First showing or second showing? Do you have to eat CCR for dinner, lunch or either? 

Any further information would be appreciated--- Getting VIP seating AND GwtS ears?! I didn't think I could be more in than I already am, but I would be SO in for that!!!


----------



## papamouse1

Bursley2010 said:


> I have a question about the FPs you get from CTT-- I read somewhere on another post that the Glow with the Show ears were being given to people sitting in the VIP section. Doesn't that include those who dine at CTT? Was it only done once or is it being done regularly? First showing or second showing? Do you have to eat CTT for dinner, lunch or either?
> 
> Any further information would be appreciated--- Getting VIP seating AND GwtS ears?! I didn't think I could be more in than I already am, but I would be SO in for that!!!



I am pretty sure that was just for the premiere... but I hope I'm wrong!  

Looking forward to booking CCT for our trip in November... and definitely getting those ears one way or the other


----------



## PinkBudgie

Bursley2010 said:


> I have a question about the FPs you get from CTT-- I read somewhere on another post that the Glow with the Show ears were being given to people sitting in the VIP section. Doesn't that include those who dine at CTT? Was it only done once or is it being done regularly? First showing or second showing? Do you have to eat CTT for dinner, lunch or either?
> 
> Any further information would be appreciated--- Getting VIP seating AND GwtS ears?! I didn't think I could be more in than I already am, but I would be SO in for that!!!



Just so you know, the VIP and the CCR sections are two different sections. I once asked on here about how people got in to the VIP if you aren't John Lasseter and was told Club33 members could be there.  Whenever I've gone, it's been mostly empty.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

BayGirl22 said:
			
		

> Haven't done it yet, but we are planning to.  They do have desserts and apps for kids.  The requirement for kids is the same, 1 app or dessert + 1 entree from the kids menu.  I did see a kids menu posted somewhere around here, try to CCT threads or the blog.  Can't remember the options but they sounded good enough that I'll be sampling my son's food.



I did look at the regular kids menu, and it does look good... I think I have that meal all planned out lol! The biscuits for an app, I want the chicken meatball pasta thing, whatever hubby gets, a dessert and then dd will want a dessert with whatever entree she chooses.  I seem to be understanding that there is a special section, not just blue, for diners from here? Hope there still will be by December... I am dying wanting to plan but can't without hours or word on e.e. for after summer is over.... Ugh.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I wonder if peple eating at Club 33 can get in there?


Jack


----------



## thealfi

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Has anyone done Carthay yet for woc passes with kids? I understand the kids eat off the kids menu... Are there kid apps and kid desserts? Anyone know what they are if so? We have time, but I am a planner and wonder if dd will like the choices.



I got WoC passes with the Carthay Circle Restaurant option (entrée + starter OR dessert per person) on Monday. The viewing area is very nice and not crowded at all. I filmed the show from the CCR viewing area as you can see here http://youtu.be/xLHEOUHre5k (video still uploading at this point).

I didn't go with kids, my group was all adults, but I did come across these kids menus on AllEars.net 

CCR kids lunch menu: http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthayk.htm
CCR kids dinner menu: http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthaykd.htm

Not as fancy as the adults menu, of course, but very affordable. I'll be visiting again later this year with the younglings in the fam and your post reminded me to look for a CCR kids menu 

Trying to remember my appetite when I was a kiddo, I don't think I'd be too fond of both the salad or soup starters, but the chocolate ice cream sandwich would be something I'd definitely want.



Alfred


----------



## DizFan13

thealfi said:


> I got WoC passes with the Carthay Circle Restaurant option (entrée + starter OR dessert per person) on Monday. The viewing area is very nice and not crowded at all. I filmed the show from the CCR viewing area as you can see here http://youtu.be/xLHEOUHre5k (video still uploading at this point).
> 
> Alfred



This is so great of you to do...I can't wait for the video to be ready so I can watch! So many of us who have experience with the previous WoC viewing area arrangements have been anxiously awaiting a visual way to understand the new set-up, and this may be very helpful indeed!  Can I ask if you were to the left, right, or middle of the CCR viewing area?


----------



## PinkBudgie

blackjackdelta said:


> I wonder if peple eating at Club 33 can get in there?
> 
> 
> Jack



Good question. If you are eating there, it couldn't hurt to ask about it.


----------



## thealfi

DizFan13 said:


> This is so great of you to do...I can't wait for the video to be ready so I can watch! So many of us who have experience with the previous WoC viewing area arrangements have been anxiously awaiting a visual way to understand the new set-up, and this may be very helpful indeed!  Can I ask if you were to the left, right, or middle of the CCR viewing area?



I was standing to the far left of the CCR viewing area. I arrived 40 minutes before the show started and the area was still not even half full. Even when the show started, the viewing area had a lot of breathing room with lots of empty space. You could walk around in the area; not tightly-packed with people like the other viewing spots!

The convenience and the feeling of spaciousness is what sets this apart from the other normal viewing areas.

I'll post again tomorrow when the video is up (I have a very slow upload speed). Until then, here's a screenshot of the viewing area (general area boxed in lime green, spot where I filmed shown as red dot) http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7392/woc.png



Alfred


----------



## skiingfast

blackjackdelta said:


> I wonder if peple eating at Club 33 can get in there?
> 
> 
> Jack



I believe you have to be with a member or a member yourself.


----------



## skiingfast

To make things clear.

There is no such area as CCR viewing.  CCR stands for Carthay Cirle Restaurant.


If you dine at the CCR and order an entree with an appetizer or dessert you get tickets to the Preferred Dining zone near the center of Paradise Park, roughly betwen the Blue and Yellow zones.  This Preferred Dining Zone area can also be access with a WoC dinner from Wine country Trattoria.

This pictures is old.  The red is now part of the Yellow.  The Preferred Dining Zone is marked in green and is more to the left into the circular area.  The exact shapes of the zones can changed based on demand, but this picture can help give you an idea of what the discussion area about and what to expect when there.


----------



## HydroGuy

papamouse1 said:


> I am pretty sure that was just for the premiere... but I hope I'm wrong!
> 
> Looking forward to booking CCT for our trip in November... and definitely getting those ears one way or the other


We will be there next week.


----------



## DizFan13

thealfi said:


> I was standing to the far left of the CCR viewing area. I arrived 40 minutes before the show started and the area was still not even half full. Even when the show started, the viewing area had a lot of breathing room with lots of empty space. You could walk around in the area; not tightly-packed with people like the other viewing spots!
> 
> The convenience and the feeling of spaciousness is what sets this apart from the other normal viewing areas.
> 
> I'll post again tomorrow when the video is up (I have a very slow upload speed). Until then, here's a screenshot of the viewing area (general area boxed in lime green, spot where I filmed shown as red dot) http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7392/woc.png
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred



Thank you so much for the photo. It is helpful to have a clear visual to have in mind. 



skiingfast said:


> To make things clear.
> 
> There is no such area as CCR viewing.  CCR stands for Carthay Cirle Restaurant.
> 
> 
> If you dine at the CCR and order an entree with an appetizer or dessert you get tickets to the Preferred Dining zone near the center of Paradise Park, roughly betwen the Blue and Yellow zones.  This Preferred Dining Zone area can also be access with a WoC dinner from Wine country Trattoria.



While I'm not personally confused about the fact that the FPs one receives by eating the selected items at CCR are considered Preferred Dining passes, it has been stated multiple times that those particular passes mean you will be placed in a section which is actually separated additionally. If that is not the case, no big deal, but either way the section which is PD viewing seems to have changed. It has been a little confusing trying to understand where the new boundaries are, which is why it is so nice to see Alfred's picture.


----------



## Kiwianna

We were in the same section as 'thealfi'. Our passes were from a CCR lunch.
When we arrived, we thought of standing in the area just behind the benches, but a lady with a wheelchair who was already seated there, said she wanted those places for her family.
About half of the area that Thealfi has marked on the diagram was roped off, but the rope was taken down after a while and we were able to move to the railing behind the garden. We were close to a little fountain that spouted water late in the show. Our area didn't get all that crowded, but further along to the right people were packed in like sardines.


----------



## Bursley2010

HydroGuy said:


> We will be there next week.



Can't wait to hear about your experiences. Have a great trip! Enjoy the opportunity to do more "research" for the SuperThread  

(Was looking for more of a SuperMan smilie to go with the SuperThread, but at least I found a different Super Hero!)


----------



## mystic_path

What is the best way to view from the splash zone? My family has reservations at the WCT lunch for the WOC package which is fine cause I love the WCT, but I also told them that you basically get a fast pass ticket in the blue section. However my family also wants the splash zone, but I feel that money will be wasted. 

From WOC maps most of the splash zone is in the red. I am assuming that I would need to gamble and get a fast pass for that. But are the Fast pass machines blocked for different colors? Example: Say staring with the blue section, then when those are gone, the yellow section is next etc. 

Should I hold off and wait until later in the morning to get a red one or do I go earlier in the day? I dont really know how the Fast pass works for the WOC or what to do for the splash zone.


----------



## skiingfast

mystic_path said:


> From WOC maps most of the splash zone is in the red. I am assuming that I would need to gamble and get a fast pass for that. But are the Fast pass machines blocked for different colors? Example: Say staring with the blue section, then when those are gone, the yellow section is next etc.



There is no longer  red section.  Now red is part of Yellow.   

The splash area depends greatly on wind speed and direction.  It can end up being a fine mist to Niargra Fall dependind on the wind.  So the "Splash Zone" can be the very front of the Preferred Dining area, or the first couple rows.  

The free FPs are distributed blue first then yellow.  Preferred Dining comes with WoC dinner packages at WCT and lunch of dinner at CCR when a entree plus app or dessert is ordered.

If you want to get wet it depends on wind and where you are.  Show up early and head as close to the front and center as possible to raise the chances.


----------



## thealfi

Here's a video of World of Color I shot on Monday from the CCR Fast Pass Preferred Dining Area. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLHEOUHre5k


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

When we did WOC it was right after it opened, and we did the Ariel dinner, and were able to use those passes to be right at the front rail, which I loved because then you could also see the effects on the surface of the water (I am a shorty, and had my dd with me)... can you still manage this with the preferred dining passes?


----------



## PinkBudgie

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> When we did WOC it was right after it opened, and we did the Ariel dinner, and were able to use those passes to be right at the front rail, which I loved because then you could also see the effects on the surface of the water (I am a shorty, and had my dd with me)... can you still manage this with the preferred dining passes?



We did exactly that too the first year and had an amazing view.  Now it seems like the areas have changed somewhat but I can't figure out where all the different sections are exactly. 

The reason people have been calling the preferred dining section the CCR section is because that's the only place you can get tickets to be there. Seems easier to me just to call it the CCR section.   Before, WCT and Ariels both got to be there.  We will probably do the preferred dining section if they let us count those biscuits as an appetizer. If not, we'll probably try for blue tickets.  Also, we are going for lunch but may ask if we can get tickets to the second show. It seems less crowded.


----------



## skiingfast

PinkBudgie said:


> The reason people have been calling the preferred dining section the CCR section is because that's the only place you can get tickets to be there. Seems easier to me just to call it the CCR section.   Before, WCT and Ariels both got to be there.



While Ariels no longer offers WoC meal packages since it has become an all day Princess character meal location, WCT still does.

WCT offers *dinner *packages that let you into the Preferred Dining Zone.

WCT offers you *lunch* packages that come with tickets to the Blue Zone.


----------



## PinkBudgie

I knew about Ariels now but didn't know that dinners at WCT could get the "preferred area". I thought they all got reg. FP tickets. It wouldn't make a difference to me anyway because I don't care for WCT all that much. I'm not a huge Italian restauarant fan, which is why we chose Ariels before.


----------



## whatsarahsaid

My husband and I will be arriving around 4pm next Thursday and I was wondering if that would be too late to get FPs for the second showing? I'm assuming everything will be taken by then?

We have a reservation for the WCT package but I would rather not have to spend time at dinner and maximize my time in the park more efficiently when we arrive. We only have 2 days at Disney so I want to try and hit the ground running when we get there Thurs afternoon rather than have to side track for 7:30 dinner reservations.

PLUS - we have 8:30 reservations at the Chefs Table at Napa Rose the next night so I know we only have one night to see the fireworks and WOC. Pretty ambitious huh?


----------



## Tiradan

I did WCT last time and got to stand at the Front Rail Elevated (red), see the picture from HydroGuy in post #1. This was a very good viewing area because you can still see the surface of the water. We did get a little wet however.

If I eat at CCR will I get to stand in the same place or is the section behind the red line only for people who eat at WCT?


----------



## BensDaddy

How is WCT for a little one though? Wish they had a more kid-friendly choice.


----------



## HydroGuy

whatsarahsaid said:


> My husband and I will be arriving around 4pm next Thursday and I was wondering if that would be too late to get FPs for the second showing? *I'm assuming everything will be taken by then?*
> 
> We have a reservation for the WCT package but I would rather not have to spend time at dinner and maximize my time in the park more efficiently when we arrive. We only have 2 days at Disney so I want to try and hit the ground running when we get there Thurs afternoon rather than have to side track for 7:30 dinner reservations.
> 
> PLUS - we have 8:30 reservations at the Chefs Table at Napa Rose the next night so I know we only have one night to see the fireworks and WOC. Pretty ambitious huh?


Reports are that all FPs for the second show do not get distributed most days. That means you should be able to get a FP after 4PM and into the evening.


----------



## whatsarahsaid

HydroGuy said:


> Reports are that all FPs for the second show do not get distributed most days. That means you should be able to get a FP after 4PM and into the evening.


 That's great news! Thanks so much for letting me know. I wonder though if we should still hang on to our WCT dining package as we will get a better seat when showing up at the last minute.

Right now our plan is to watch SOME of the fireworks at 9:30pm and then scoot over to WOC in time to catch the show. I would think that if we wait until the last minute using just our FPs we would have worse seats than if we held on our our WCT veiwing area.

Decisions....Decisions...


----------



## HydroGuy

whatsarahsaid said:


> That's great news! Thanks so much for letting me know. I wonder though if we should still hang on to our WCT dining package as we will get a better seat when showing up at the last minute.
> 
> Right now our plan is to watch SOME of the fireworks at 9:30pm and then scoot over to WOC in time to catch the show. I would think that if we wait until the last minute using just our FPs we would have worse seats than if we held on our our WCT veiwing area.
> 
> Decisions....Decisions...


I believe they close entry to the WOC viewing area 15 minutes before the show so this will be a challenge for you.


----------



## whatsarahsaid

So I need to get there no later than 10pm for a 10:15 show. Hmmm...does that mean I should start walking over from the fireworks at like 9:45? I think we'll stand at the train station as someone else suggested.

Sorry for all the questions! Thanks again!


----------



## nancy drew

Last year we ended up in the back of the blue section, in the photo skiingfast posted it seems to be where the blue handicapped area is, and it was terrible.  I'm not sure why that is considered a good area for handicapped people, because I couldn't see anything and I was standing up.  My kids couldn't see anything the entire time.  I'm not sure why this is considered a good viewing area for handicapped people, it seems like a terrible place for seated individuals since standing individuals can't even see much:






I'd like to avoid this type of "view" this year.  What is our best bet for being able to actually see the show?


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

Pete W. said:


> We just ate at WCT today (5:30pm WoC reservations made 60 days out) and our tickets said to arrive at 8:45pm for the 9pm show.  We arrived a few minutes after 8pm and most of the 'wet zone' was already full and so was the first row at the railing just behind the wet zone, but the stairs at the back of the preferred section were mostly still available so we staked out our spots and ended up with a perfect view of the show.





Mary Jo said:


> I ate lunch at Carthay circle last Friday, and dinner last Saturday.  Both times we stood in the same area.  The first time, we got there about 45 minutes before the show and got to stand at the railing.  The second time, we got there as the show was starting, and so were standing behind other people.
> 
> At the restaurant, they typically give you 9m show tickets for lunch and 10:15pm show tickets for dinner.  Eating dinner at 7pm is not really enough time to enjoy your meal and see the 9m show.  We did that and that is why we arrived late.



can anyone plz recommend what a good time for dinner at WCT would be to allow us enough time to get against the railing at WOC?  It seems that from Mary Jo's post from last month that having dinner around 6:40/7 pm is not enough time?  And from the other post it seems like getting there at 8 pm would not get us at the railing either?  I would also like to know what time we need to line up at WOC to get in the designated viewing area.


----------



## BayGirl22

The schedule for Sept 4 and 5 (Tues, Wed, week after Labor Day) is released now.  As expected, the parks close at 8pm.  But WOC is listed as 9:00 and 10:30.  That must be an error, right?  I expected WOC to be at 8 pm, so you could stay in the park to watch the show after the attractions closed.  But would they really let you stay/come back an hour and a half after close?


----------



## HydroGuy

EeyoreFanInTX said:


> can anyone plz recommend what a good time for dinner at WCT would be to allow us enough time to get against the railing at WOC?  It seems that from Mary Jo's post from last month that having dinner around 6:40/7 pm is not enough time?  And from the other post it seems like getting there at 8 pm would not get us at the railing either?  I would also like to know what time we need to line up at WOC to get in the designated viewing area.


Until I know differently I am sticking with 3 hours before the show. As discussed in the OP.


----------



## HydroGuy

BayGirl22 said:


> The schedule for Sept 4 and 5 (Tues, Wed, week after Labor Day) is released now.  As expected, the parks close at 8pm.  But WOC is listed as 9:00 and 10:30.  That must be an error, right?  I expected WOC to be at 8 pm, so you could stay in the park to watch the show after the attractions closed.  But would they really let you stay/come back an hour and a half after close?


Probably best to wait for the schedule to solidify. Probably you are right.


----------



## papamouse1

BayGirl22 said:


> The schedule for Sept 4 and 5 (Tues, Wed, week after Labor Day) is released now.  As expected, the parks close at 8pm.  But WOC is listed as 9:00 and 10:30.  That must be an error, right?  I expected WOC to be at 8 pm, so you could stay in the park to watch the show after the attractions closed.  But would they really let you stay/come back an hour and a half after close?



This is already corrected on DL site and at touringplans.com.  Both days show park close @ 8PM and one WoC show at 8:15PM


----------



## cgh

Carthay circle now has their first lunch seating at 11:30 which was really disappointing to us. (DS goes down for nap by 1, and we had an 11 am reservation). Disney Dining called me on Saturday to ask if they could change our reservation for 11:30.  Now I'm wondering if I should try for another WOC dining package instead. Frustrating.


----------



## HydroGuy

Hey all. I was planning to get this thread updated based on seeing WOC last week after a CCR reservation. I was planning to scope out all of the viewing areas and talk to the CMs. I did not make it to CCR or WOC last week because I got sick - read more here if you are interested.

So I am going to need some real help getting the new borders figured out. I know the red section is gone. But can you all help answer these questions:

1. Where is the CCR WOC FP viewing section?

2. What time does one really need to arrive for the CCR WOC viewing spot?

3. Is the WCT WOC FP viewing spot the same or different from CCR? If different where is it?

4. What time does one need to arrive for the WCT WOC FO viewing spot?

5. I know the old red area is all yellow, but what are the new yellow boundaries as the approach the preferred dining spots?

You can markup my photo in the OP and post it here or PM a link.

Thanks!


----------



## twinmom108

Last week we were at Disneyland for the 1st time in 5 years.  This year we were only there for 2 days & by the end of the 2nd day, even though we had tickets for WOC (we did the woc dinner) I didn't think I'd be able to see it because of my disabilities, as my body could no longer stand up stationary.  

We were just going to go back to the resort, but I stopped by & asked about what they do for folks in my situation & they said they have benches.  So we came back for the late show, & I indeed was able to sit down watch the WOC show & see fairly well.   What a beautiful experience & blessing.


----------



## mommommom

Twinmom, I'm glad you were able to see it. We saw it last night. My kids didn't want to, but we went anyway and we all loved it. 

My husband lurks on here with my account, and     figured out where we should sit based off what he read here. We ended up in yellow zone by water (wet zone) in the corner by the stairs. Got a little misty (from water, not tears...hahaha) but not really wet, and had a good view. We appreciate all the great advice, especially the superthreads, on disboards.


----------



## ArchOwl

I wanted to update with my experience with the WOC Carthay experience, which was less than magical.  We had lunch at Carthay and were given the preferred viewing passes to the 9pm show.  On the FP it says to return by 8:45pm.  We come early, about 8:25.  First, no one knows where we should enter because I am on an ECV due to a broken ankle.  We are direct to several different people until we are told to enter at the yellow section and head down the ramp to preferred.  

When we arrive at preferred, 10 minutes later, it is pretty full.  Definitely should have come earlier.  Benches are packed and their is a taped off area on the ground in the preferred section where wheelchairs and ECVs are supposed to be.  Only, they are not enforcing it and people are standing in the tape.  I end up in the back of the section and can't really see.  So I stand up during the parts I really want to see, since I brought my crutch.  

Edited to add: this was Sunday, July 29th at 9 pm

I make the most of it, but it wasn't much of a preferred section and there were lots of people in the back like us, who couldn't really see.  I would definitely get there much earlier, especially if you are in a wheelchair/ECV.  I thought dining at Carthay would be a nice way to see the show with minimal wait, but I still needed to show up at least an hour before to secure the best seating.  

The preferred section was also VERY chaotic and no one seemed to know where we were supposed to go or how to get us there. Which was strange because there were lots of handicapped folks in the preferred section.  But I still loved the show and really enjoyed the Brave section.  I just want to give people a heads up that the Carthay FPs don't guarantee you a good view.


----------



## RunRosemary

First timer here, thanks for all the advice! I've been waiting to reserve two picnic lunches to get reserved seating to WOC for September 1 but that date still isn't available online. Talked to a CM yesterday and she just said it should open up soon. Anyone else have this experience?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mvf-m11c

RunRosemary said:


> First timer here, thanks for all the advice! I've been waiting to reserve two picnic lunches to get reserved seating to WOC for September 1 but that date still isn't available online. Talked to a CM yesterday and she just said it should open up soon. Anyone else have this experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I have done the WoC picnic and it is a nice cold meal where you get a good meal of what you paid for. There is no reserved seating for WoC, it is a standing up show unless you are in the handicapped section or VIP section. You are guarantee a FP for the yellow viewing section for the 1st or 2nd show. 

Here is a tip from HydroGuy OP about the picnic.


HydroGuy said:


> *What are the main differences between World of Color Preferred Dining viewing, picnics, and regular FASTPASSes?*
> 
> All of the viewing areas are standing only. There are a few benches here and there usually used by those less able to stand (e.g., the elderly).
> 
> o The Preferred Dining costs $35-40 per person and gets you a quality meal and entrance to the central viewing area (as shown in the viewing chart above and close-up map later in this post). The viewing spots are central to the show but do not think that if you stand here you will have a guaranteed good view. The quality of your spot depends on how tall you are and where you stand. See advice also below on getting a good spot in the preferred dining viewing area.
> 
> o The picnics get you a cold meal and a guaranteed FP to the yellow viewing section. That is all. WCT lunches are functionally the same. Your FP has a different look than regular FPs but is functionally identical. You do not get admittance to the preferred dining section in the center or any special viewing area at all. You are mixed in with the regular free FP sections. The main advantage is you have guaranteed admittance to a specific show at a specific time and do not have to commit time to go into DCA in the morning to get regular FPs. You can show up really late for your picnics (like 6PM) and still be able to see WOC.
> 
> _Note, on March 5, 2012 Bret aka mvf-m11c reported that last weekend the red section was gone and now only blue and yellow sections exist._
> 
> o Regular FPs are for blue, yellow or red sections. These are free. You cannot choose which color you get. If you go to the WOC (GRR) FP machines they give out one color at a time. If you want a different color section you have to come back later when that color is given out. But there are no specific times when each color is given out so which color is available depends on how busy the day is at DCA and when you happen to arrive. The way to find out which color FP is being distributed is to ask the CMs or just walk up and look at what other FP gatherers are actually getting.
> 
> See this excellent post by Disneyland 1951 for what the various WOC entrance tickets look like.


----------



## KaChow

cgh said:


> Carthay circle now has their first lunch seating at 11:30 which was really disappointing to us. (DS goes down for nap by 1, and we had an 11 am reservation). Disney Dining called me on Saturday to ask if they could change our reservation for 11:30.  Now I'm wondering if I should try for another WOC dining package instead. Frustrating.



When did you get this info?  We have a 11am reservation for the 15th of August and I have not received a phone call yet.  I wonder if it's coming?  I was going to call early next week to confirm all of my reservations, so I may get a answer then.


----------



## cgh

KaChow said:


> When did you get this info?  We have a 11am reservation for the 15th of August and I have not received a phone call yet.  I wonder if it's coming?  I was going to call early next week to confirm all of my reservations, so I may get a answer then.



They (Disney Dining) called my cell phone on July 28th.  The reservation was for Monday, August 13th at 11 made originally on June 13th.   Maybe it's just Monday they aren't open?  

Really, the whole thing put me in a tizzy. Long nice meal with a 3 1/2 year old near nap time.  11 is so much better for us then 11:30.  It will be a different dining experience as we'll have to rush more.


----------



## cgh

I called Disney Dining back to see if they know of any days that Carthay Circle is open at 11, and they didn't have that info readily available. I'd suggest calling if you have an 11 reservation. I think we are just going to stick with 11:30. I like the WOC dining option better there then at WCT and the way I scheduled the week that's just the best. (we are taking Tuesday as a sleep in day).  I think we'll stop by the day before maybe to figure out what we are eating so we can order right away.


----------



## KaChow

cgh said:


> I called Disney Dining back to see if they know of any days that Carthay Circle is open at 11, and they didn't have that info readily available. I'd suggest calling if you have an 11 reservation. I think we are just going to stick with 11:30. I like the WOC dining option better there then at WCT and the way I scheduled the week that's just the best. (we are taking Tuesday as a sleep in day).  I think we'll stop by the day before maybe to figure out what we are eating so we can order right away.



Thanks!  I'm going to call them on Monday, I haven't heard anything yet.  We have a large party (12) so I wonder if a different area of disney dinning handles those calls?  I'll let you know what I find out.  Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## DemonLlama

We are considering booking dinner at Carthay Circle the day we arrive for 7:00, which if I'm reading the posts correctly, would give us passes to the preferred seating area for the second show, which on October 13 should be at 9:15? (The schedule isn't out for Oct yet but the September 15 Sat. schedule shows WoC at 8:00 and 9:15.)

Does that give us enough time to dine and get to the seating area early enough for a good spot? We would be walking there directly from dinner, although I'm not sure how long to give ourselves between the restaurant and Paradise Park?

I was assuming we would want to arrive for the show an hour in advance, but with a second show, that doesn't pan out. We can't get there for a spot at 8:15 while the first show is still in progress. 

Has anyone done the second show with CCR passes?


----------



## PinkBudgie

DemonLlama said:


> We are considering booking dinner at Carthay Circle the day we arrive for 7:00, which if I'm reading the posts correctly, would give us passes to the preferred seating area for the second show, which on October 13 should be at 9:15? (The schedule isn't out for Oct yet but the September 15 Sat. schedule shows WoC at 8:00 and 9:15.)
> 
> Does that give us enough time to dine and get to the seating area early enough for a good spot? We would be walking there directly from dinner, although I'm not sure how long to give ourselves between the restaurant and Paradise Park?
> 
> I was assuming we would want to arrive for the show an hour in advance, but with a second show, that doesn't pan out. We can't get there for a spot at 8:15 while the first show is still in progress.
> 
> Has anyone done the second show with CCR passes?



I don't know the hours for non summer WOC shows. But we did do the second show with CCR passes at 10:15pm. We were tired and had nothing to do anyway,  so we wandered over to the show area at 9:40 to see what was going on and they were just setting up the signs for the FP sections. We saw the one marked "Reserved Viewing" and went over. We were let in and told to give our ticket to the CM down and to the right. The people in front of us must have had WCT tickets because they were told to head straight down to the circle area. We go in and have our pick of railing spots.  We just sat down on the ground and leaned against the railing in our "spot". I can't say when exactly but by 10pm the railing spots were full but as far as the viewing area went it was very uncrowded. Just before the show a family came and stood behind us. Not inches behind us, but feet behind us. There was a lot of room in that area and I imagine they could see better by standing further back behind us. So, you really could just wander in before show start and probably have a decent view. Or 30 minutes before and probably get some sort of railing spot.


----------



## jojomojo

DemonLlama said:


> Does that give us enough time to dine and get to the seating area early enough for a good spot? We would be walking there directly from dinner, although I'm not sure how long to give ourselves between the restaurant and Paradise Park?



I can't answer your question in regards to the second showing (we went to the first), but we (party of 8) just had lunch there (CCT) on 8/1 at 12:30. We didn't get out of there until after 2:30. We had a fair amount of time in between courses (apps, main, dessert) to just sit and talk so I don't think it was because we are slow eaters  Not sure if it was because the restaurant was busy or what (we ate in the Hollywood room, so it was just us and one other family, several open tables in there). Not sure if everyone experiences such a relaxing pace, but I thought I'd mention that.

Also, our group was 5 adults (4 adults & a 14 yr old ordering off of adult menu), and 3 kids (12 yr old ordering off kid menu, and 5 & 8 yr olds). Our server told us the kids could order whatever off the kids menu and it would count for the ticket. Orders from the adult menu need to be the app or dessert & entree (and that she'd allow a salad as an entree). Not sure if all servers will say that, but I was sure glad ours did, it would have been a lot of waste if the kids all had to order a kids dessert too (they didn't mind skipping dessert because they had ice cream right before lunch ).

And since this is the WOC superthread, I wanted to share a pic of where we stood that night. It was an amazing view! We were back far enough to take it all in, and caught glimpses from the surface of the water up now and then too. I was a little worried about the massive black lamp post in the way, but it wasn't an issue at all. We were also told that it was dead center of the show, have they realigned it? The pic from the beginning of the thread shows we were off center.






Apparently, we were too entranced with the show that we didn't get any pics until it was over 

Stood at the red dot, on the steps along the railing. This section (going to the right of us) was the only section I was offered. I was told that the preferred dining down front past the circle was WCT, but I was welcome to go there if I wanted. The section in front of us may have been preferred dining as well, it was hard to tell what the CM was pointing at, but it looked roped off and stayed empty until close to the start of the show. I sat down right at 8 when they opened it and was pretty much alone for the first half hour (there were a few other families along the rail down the way). Directly to my right was 2 or 3 benches along the railing taped off for those who needed them (these filled up quickly). I was also a little surprised that we got "wet" here (not soaked, just felt it). Not just the mist from the high fountains, but from the little fountain in the garden area just in front of us. 





I hope this helps someone. I was very pleased with our view (being vertically challenged at 5', that's a big deal!).


----------



## nancy drew

jojomojo said:


> I can't answer your question in regards to the second showing (we went to the first), but we (party of 8) just had lunch there on 8/1 at 12:30. We didn't get out of there until after 2:30. We had a fair amount of time in between courses (apps, main, dessert) to just sit and talk so I don't think it was because we are slow eaters  Not sure if it was because the restaurant was busy or what (we ate in the Hollywood room, so it was just us and one other family, several open tables in there). Not sure if everyone experiences such a relaxing pace, but I thought I'd mention that.
> 
> Also, our group was 5 adults (4 adults & a 14 yr old ordering off of adult menu), and 3 kids (12 yr old ordering off kid menu, and 5 & 8 yr olds). Our server told us the kids could order whatever off the kids menu and it would count for the ticket. Orders from the adult menu need to be the app or dessert & entree (and that she'd allow a salad as an entree). Not sure if all servers will say that, but I was sure glad ours did, it would have been a lot of waste if the kids all had to order a kids dessert too (they didn't mind skipping dessert because they had ice cream right before lunch ).
> 
> And since this is the WOC superthread, I wanted to share a pic of where we stood that night. It was an amazing view! We were back far enough to take it all in, and caught glimpses from the surface of the water up now and then too. I was a little worried about the massive black lamp post in the way, but it wasn't an issue at all. We were also told that it was dead center of the show, have they realigned it? The pic from the beginning of the thread shows we were off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, we were too entranced with the show that we didn't get any pics until it was over
> 
> Stood at the red dot, on the steps along the railing. This section (going to the right of us) was the only section I was offered. I was told that the preferred dining down front past the circle was WCT, but I was welcome to go there if I wanted. The section in front of us may have been preferred dining as well, it was hard to tell what the CM was pointing at, but it looked roped off and stayed empty until close to the start of the show. I sat down right at 8 when they opened it and was pretty much alone for the first half hour (there were a few other families along the rail down the way). Directly to my right was 2 or 3 benches along the railing taped off for those who needed them (these filled up quickly). I was also a little surprised that we got "wet" here (not soaked, just felt it). Not just the mist from the high fountains, but from the little fountain in the garden area just in front of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps someone. I was very pleased with our view (being vertically challenged at 5', that's a big deal!).



Wait, I thought the preferred dining section was the green section on the photo you posted.  Has that changed?


----------



## HydroGuy

nancy drew said:


> Wait, I thought the preferred dining section was the green section on the photo you posted.  Has that changed?


WCT lunch is not preferred dining and does not get you into the green section. Read the OP in this thread for more info.


----------



## jojomojo

nancy drew said:


> Wait, I thought the preferred dining section was the green section on the photo you posted.  Has that changed?





HydroGuy said:


> WCT lunch is not preferred dining and does not get you into the green section. Read the OP in this thread for more info.




We had lunch at CCR. The area that is yellow, where I put my red dot, was set up for preferred dining. I was told the area past the circle (that is green on the picture) was reserved for WCT preferred dining, but I was welcome to stand there if I wanted.

Unless I was directed to the wrong spot, yes, I guess the preferred dining section has changed. I tried to watch WOC only once before, in 2010 and was stuck deep in the red section and saw nothing but shoulders, so I don't have much experience with all this. But I can say I walked directly from the preferred dining sign/entrance (top center in yellow area on pic) to the spot I stayed (recommended by 3 different CMs as one of the best), it was roped off and never got crowded, saw a few people ask why they couldn't stand there (was told it was reserved). The section that was in front of me (also yellow on the pic) I was unsure of...it was roped off as well and stayed empty pretty close up until the show started.

Same CCR dining experience as Alfred described in this post.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so even tho its few months later no one still has the seating down?? so we still dont know exactly where we will be put for spending over 100bucks at cct ? god it better be a good seating im hoping the food will be good and that we can see where we are sent to for the woc show.


----------



## krispin41

JadeDarkstar said:
			
		

> so even tho its few months later no one still has the seating down?? so we still dont know exactly where we will be put for spending over 100bucks at cct ? god it better be a good seating im hoping the food will be good and that we can see where we are sent to for the woc show.



Just remember, its not seating, its standing.


----------



## nancy drew

HydroGuy said:


> *WCT lunch is not preferred dining and does not get you into the green section.* Read the OP in this thread for more info.



The previous poster dined at CCR.



jojomojo said:


> *We had lunch at CCR. The area that is yellow, where I put my red dot, was set up for preferred dining. *I was told the area past the circle (that is green on the picture) was reserved for WCT preferred dining, but I was welcome to stand there if I wanted.
> 
> Unless I was directed to the wrong spot, yes, I guess the preferred dining section has changed. I tried to watch WOC only once before, in 2010 and was stuck deep in the red section and saw nothing but shoulders, so I don't have much experience with all this. But I can say I walked directly from the preferred dining sign/entrance (top center in yellow area on pic) to the spot I stayed (recommended by 3 different CMs as one of the best), it was roped off and never got crowded, saw a few people ask why they couldn't stand there (was told it was reserved). The section that was in front of me (also yellow on the pic) I was unsure of...it was roped off as well and stayed empty pretty close up until the show started.
> 
> Same CCR dining experience as Alfred described in this post.



Can someone clarify this?


----------



## HydroGuy

nancy drew said:


> The previous poster dined at CCR.


Ooops my bad.

I was really planning to get the new boundaries mapped out a couple weeks ago but my trip went awry. We had CCR reservations but never made it.


----------



## jlmasl

Just found this and can't wait to read all the good info.  I'll be there in 3 weeks

Jenney


----------



## zeferjen

I will be eating at Carthay Circle at the end of the month. If no one else gets answers before then, I will update this thread with my experience when I return.


----------



## quantumottle

We're here at DL now, but I just had to stop by The Dis and say "Thank You" to HydroGuy for making a memory possible that would not have happened otherwise. 

We watched the WOC show, and it was absolutely amazing! We got soaked, and laughed the whole time. Both my daughters were crying during the show (_I may have got a little something in my eyes too_). My girls gave me a couple of huge hugs that I may never forget.  

We went to the first show. I got in line about 70 minuted early, and it was worth it. In HydroGuys pic below we stood between the green and yellow star at the front rail of what used to be the RED section (it's apparently BLUE now).

Without this Thread I would have had no idea where to go or what to do. Thanks for the special memory HydroGuy.


HydroGuy said:


>


----------



## AndyR

Just back from CCR dining package (Friday 10/8/12 10:15 show), and the Red Dot in Jojomo's post is where they had us view from. 

Andy


----------



## HydroGuy

AndyR said:


> Just back from CCR dining package (Friday 10/8/12 10:15 show), and the Red Dot in Jojomo's post is where they had us view from.
> 
> Andy


Did you get any idea of how one can now view from the old preferred dining section closer to the water (the green section in Jo's copy of my map)? Is that still preferred dining or regular FP now?


----------



## brenda1966

I was not able to figure out how much the standing areas have changed, but I did notice the changes I have highlighted in the photo.  We stood at the purple dot, but that area I have colored light blue was all blue. I walked down to the lower area to make sure our spot was better and I thought it was.  The top of the stairs was blue and someone offered to let us stand there with them, but I thought being behind the railing and roses was better (and it was -- people ON the stairs were putting kids on shoulders). ( The part I colored orange was the trellis, arch thingy -- good for finding our way back to our saved spot as we each left to find food.)

I  kind of suspect things have shifted left, meaning green is more to the left, eating up some of yellow, and yellow has moved further left, eating up all of red.  But that's just my guess.  Or maybe Green has just shrunk in size.  I don't think the overpriced dining really gains you much and perhaps others agree and the number of preferred has shrunk.


----------



## ArchOwl

HydroGuy said:


> Did you get any idea of how one can now view from the old preferred dining section closer to the water (the green section in Jo's copy of my map)? Is that still preferred dining or regular FP now?



The old preferred dining seemed to be regular FP now when I was there.  The WCT people were in the round circle in the middle, the CCT folks were in the area from the red dot all the way down to the next walkway.  

I have to say I wasn't overly impressed with the CCT section.  I liked dining at CCT, but doubt I will trouble myself to get the WOC dining.  Not my favorite viewing point.


----------



## AndyR

HydroGuy said:


> Did you get any idea of how one can now view from the old preferred dining section closer to the water (the green section in Jo's copy of my map)? Is that still preferred dining or regular FP now?



IDK, we arrived 15mins before showtime (10PM on Friday 8/10) and got the following view:






Andy


----------



## brenda1966

AndyR said:


> IDK, we arrived 15mins before showtime (10PM on Friday 8/10) and got the following view:
> 
> 
> Andy



Was the section in front of you yellow, I'm guessing?
Seems like, similar to Fantasmic, going to the second show gives you a better chance of getting good views without having to wait long.  The section in front of you looks very empty for 15 minutes before show time.


----------



## jojomojo

HydroGuy said:


> Did you get any idea of how one can now view from the old preferred dining section closer to the water (the green section in Jo's copy of my map)? Is that still preferred dining or regular FP now?





ArchOwl said:


> The old preferred dining seemed to be regular FP now when I was there.  The WCT people were in the round circle in the middle, the CCT folks were in the area from the red dot all the way down to the next walkway.
> 
> I have to say I wasn't overly impressed with the CCT section.  I liked dining at CCT, but doubt I will trouble myself to get the WOC dining.  Not my favorite viewing point.



From what I was told (on 8/1), the preferred dining that is green on the map is pretty much the same (of course, this would be a week before Andy was there, so maybe it changed again). I was told WCT preferred dining was PAST the circle closer to the water. I think the circle was one of the colored FPs (the guy I overheard ask a CM why he couldn't sit in the preferred dining area I was in was in the circle area). The CM said even though I dined at CCT, I was welcome to choose a spot in the WCT area.


----------



## AndyR

brenda1966 said:


> Was the section in front of you yellow, I'm guessing?
> Seems like, similar to Fantasmic, going to the second show gives you a better chance of getting good views without having to wait long.  The section in front of you looks very empty for 15 minutes before show time.



We've always done the 2nd show (with preferred dining), so have never really had to deal with the 1st show level of crowds. Plus.....Friday was HOT HOT HOT in DL/DCA so I think a lot of ppl called it a night early on.


----------



## LovintheLodge

My family and I did the WCT WOC dinner package tonite. We had the earliest reservation time for the 2nd show which was 7:00.  

Our viewing location for the show was just in front of the circle. We stood on the top step. There was no one in front of us until the railing area. 

Kerry


----------



## HydroGuy

LovintheLodge said:


> My family and I did the WCT WOC dinner package tonite. We had the earliest reservation time for the 2nd show which was 7:00.
> 
> Our viewing location for the show was just in front of the circle. We stood on the top step. There was no one in front of us until the railing area.
> 
> Kerry


You mean in the back of the area marked green in the map? On those steps?

If so, then the different reports here suggest then dining area is moved around from one night to the next. Pretty confusing.


----------



## LovintheLodge

HydroGuy said:
			
		

> You mean in the back of the area marked green in the map? On those steps?
> 
> If so, then the different reports here suggest then dining area is moved around from one night to the next. Pretty confusing.



Yes in that area just in front of the circle on the steps.


----------



## poohj80

ArchOwl said:


> The old preferred dining seemed to be regular FP now when I was there.  The WCT people were in the round circle in the middle, the CCT folks were in the area from the red dot all the way down to the next walkway.



Trying to decipher above.  What do WCT and CCT stand for?  Thanks!


----------



## MAYNARDS99

WCT = Wine Country Trattoria

CCR = Carthay Circle Restaurant


----------



## poohj80

Thanks!  Didn't realize different restaurants offered better seating over another.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Does the VIP seating area have a reasonable view and I may be mistaken but a cm said it had benches...is this wrong?

Jack


----------



## AndyR

blackjackdelta said:


> Does the VIP seating area have a reasonable view and I may be mistaken but a cm said it had benches...is this wrong?
> 
> Jack



The *real* VIP seating has benches and is located along the show centerline. This is not to be confused with anthing available via Dining Packages or other usual FastPass mechanisms for viewing WOC.

Andy


----------



## ajgardner

We were in the Carthay Circle viewing area last night and it had 2 benches...but I don't think that's the area you are referring to...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The VIP Seating area does have benches and is located along the center line, but in the very back. It is reserved for Club 33 members and other designated VIPs. We've stood in the area right next to the VIP benches and, while the view is a nice "big picture" view, we prefer being closer to the front. 
The benches in the Preferred Dining areas (CCR and WCT) are for disabled guests.


----------



## yaya74

Does anyone have any idea if the viewing location from CCR lunch would be the same as WCT dinner? 

We will be in the park on Nov 2 (Fri) and 3 (Sat). I am also trying to figure out if we should see WOC on Friday or Sat. Any input would be gratefully appreciated .


----------



## HydroGuy

yaya74 said:


> Does anyone have any idea if the viewing location from CCR lunch would be the same as WCT dinner?
> 
> We will be in the park on Nov 2 (Fri) and 3 (Sat). I am also trying to figure out if we should see WOC on Friday or Sat. Any input would be gratefully appreciated .


Everything seems to be jumbled up lately, but CCR lunch and WCT dinner apparently are not in the exact same area. Near each other but not the same.


----------



## yaya74

HydroGuy, thank you for the immediate reply.

Please allow me to ask you another question: Do you have any suggestion on whether I should see WOC on Friday or Saturday night in Nov? 

We will be there on Nov 2 and 3rd. Our passes are 1 park per day. So I need to plan it accordingly. My kids are little, 4 and 1. I am tempted to see WOC on Saturday at 8pm so my 4 yo DD don't have to stay up too late. But I am also worried about crowd level on Saturday night..... 

Thank you.


----------



## yaya74

I read on the other thread that Christmas parade is scheduled to be filmed on Saturday, Nov 3. I guess that will be the day when I go to DCA and watch WOC then... unless they are also filming in DCA


----------



## HydroGuy

yaya74 said:


> HydroGuy, thank you for the immediate reply.
> 
> Please allow me to ask you another question: Do you have any suggestion on whether I should see WOC on Friday or Saturday night in Nov?
> 
> We will be there on Nov 2 and 3rd. Our passes are 1 park per day. So I need to plan it accordingly. My kids are little, 4 and 1. I am tempted to see WOC on Saturday at 8pm so my 4 yo DD don't have to stay up too late. But I am also worried about crowd level on Saturday night.....
> 
> Thank you.


In general there is no real reason to see WOC on one night vs. another. Unless there is something special happening along the lines of what you described.


----------



## blackjackdelta

theluckyrabbit said:


> The VIP Seating area does have benches and is located along the center line, but in the very back. It is reserved for Club 33 members and other designated VIPs. We've stood in the area right next to the VIP benches and, while the view is a nice "big picture" view, we prefer being closer to the front.
> The benches in the Preferred Dining areas (CCR and WCT) are for disabled guests.


 
We much rather be out of the humanity where we can see the whole show, I was told there are 3 levels of VIP seating. Many kids on shoulders, I think this needs to stop, obstructs many peoples views.

Jack


----------



## Keyser

I can give a few more details about areas based on attending last night.  I'll refer to the figure on the first page.  What I saw was the following:
- The circle in the center (yellow in the original image) was blue. 
- The area to the right of the circle in the image (green in the original image, to the left of the circle when watching the show) was also blue, connecting up to the area already marked blue.  This was just like Brenda1966 marked.
- The area behind the circle was also blue, as Brenda1966 marked.
- The area directly in front of the circle (including stairs) and extending to the right in the image (left in the show) was reserved (not sure if for CCR or WCT).  This area was green in the original image.
- The blue area extended along the waterfront at least as far as in the original image, and seemed to extend even in front of the center area (i.e. into the part marked green in the original image).  That is, as far as I could tell (looking down at ropes, but not going there), the reserved area did not include the section that was green right along the water (this seemed to be blue).
- The area to the left of the circle in the image (i.e. to the right when watching the show) was reserved.  This was yellow in the original diagram.
- I think (but didn't verify) that the row right behind that was also reserved, but the row in front of it was not reserved.  Both of these areas were yellow in the original.  Thinking about it, that seems weird, in that the two reserved areas seemed sort of disconnected (touching only at a corner), so I may be off about part of that, but that is really what it looked like...
- As far as I could tell, everything else was yellow.

It was interesting - the reserved area near the front stayed mostly empty until shortly before the show started (about 15 minutes or so), at which point it filled in a lot more.


----------



## HydroGuy

Keyser said:


> I can give a few more details about areas based on attending last night.  I'll refer to the figure on the first page.  What I saw was the following:
> - The circle in the center (yellow in the original image) was blue.
> - The area to the right of the circle in the image (green in the original image, to the left of the circle when watching the show) was also blue, connecting up to the area already marked blue.  This was just like Brenda1966 marked.
> - The area behind the circle was also blue, as Brenda1966 marked.
> - The area directly in front of the circle (including stairs) and extending to the right in the image (left in the show) was reserved (not sure if for CCR or WCT).  This area was green in the original image.
> - The blue area extended along the waterfront at least as far as in the original image, and seemed to extend even in front of the center area (i.e. into the part marked green in the original image).  That is, as far as I could tell (looking down at ropes, but not going there), the reserved area did not include the section that was green right along the water (this seemed to be blue).
> - The area to the left of the circle in the image (i.e. to the right when watching the show) was reserved.  This was yellow in the original diagram.
> - I think (but didn't verify) that the row right behind that was also reserved, but the row in front of it was not reserved.  Both of these areas were yellow in the original.  Thinking about it, that seems weird, in that the two reserved areas seemed sort of disconnected (touching only at a corner), so I may be off about part of that, but that is really what it looked like...
> - As far as I could tell, everything else was yellow.
> 
> It was interesting - the reserved area near the front stayed mostly empty until shortly before the show started (about 15 minutes or so), at which point it filled in a lot more.


Thanks for the details!


----------



## wamommy2four

We are arriving on a Wed. (Sept 19) around 2.  We are thinking that we will plan on seeing WOC that night to try and stretch out the fun a little later since the parks close at 8 that night.  So what is the best way for us to get fp for WOC?  Should we reserve a dinner or will it be slow enough to just head to the fp machine at that point?  Should we order a  picnic lunch to make sure we get fp?


----------



## papamouse1

So.... according to Brenda1966's update and Keyser's additional info, the area should look something like this?






Seems like a pretty small area for reserved/preferred.  So do we know which parts of the reserved are for CCT/dinner, VIP, and CCT/WCT?

I also wonder about the section in between front yellow and the reserved section Keyser mentioned... maybe that one small yellow section is green as well?

You realize as soon as we get this hashed out they will just change it again!


----------



## jojomojo

papamouse1 said:


> So.... according to Brenda1966's update and Keyser's additional info, the area should look something like this?
> 
> ...
> 
> Seems like a pretty small area for reserved/preferred.  So do we know which parts of the reserved are for CCT/dinner, VIP, and CCT/WCT?
> 
> I also wonder about the section in between front yellow and the reserved section Keyser mentioned... maybe that one small yellow section is green as well?
> 
> You realize as soon as we get this hashed out they will just change it again!



Only change I would make would be changing the yellow section touching the blue section green, this is where I stood for CCT lunch on 8/1. The rest of it matches the set up that night (at least, from what I could gather from a few CMs).


----------



## papamouse1

jojomojo said:


> Only change I would make would be changing the yellow section touching the blue section green, this is where I stood for CCT lunch on 8/1. The rest of it matches the set up that night (at least, from what I could gather from a few CMs).



So change it like this.....

***UPDATED... info included from multiple sources about probable WCT section







Would love to hear from Keyser if this is accurate to what you saw...


----------



## HydroGuy

But CCT (CCR) lunch _is preferred dining_. If they are in the back green section, who is in the front section below the blue circle?


----------



## jojomojo

Yep, that's where I stood. Although, I don't think it matters with CCT if its lunch or dinner, only matters with WCT. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## papamouse1

jojomojo said:


> From what I was told (on 8/1), the preferred dining that is green on the map is pretty much the same (of course, this would be a week before Andy was there, so maybe it changed again). *I was told WCT preferred dining was PAST the circle closer to the water.* I think the circle was one of the colored FPs (the guy I overheard ask a CM why he couldn't sit in the preferred dining area I was in was in the circle area). *The CM said even though I dined at CCT, I was welcome to choose a spot in the WCT area.*





LovintheLodge said:


> My family and I did the WCT WOC dinner package tonite. We had the earliest reservation time for the 2nd show which was 7:00.
> 
> *Our viewing location for the show was just in front of the circle. We stood on the top step*. There was no one in front of us until the railing area.
> 
> Kerry





HydroGuy said:


> But CCT (CCR) lunch _is preferred dining_. If they are in the back green section, who is in the front section below the blue circle?



Sounds like the front preferred section is still preferred... being used for WCT and by CCR if they want to ..


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

*edit* Nevermind, I'm dumb, found the info i needed.


----------



## papamouse1

jojomojo said:


> Yep, that's where I stood. Although, I don't think it matters with CCT if its lunch or dinner, only matters with WCT. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.



That is correct


----------



## wamommy2four

wamommy2four said:


> We are arriving on a Wed. (Sept 19) around 2.  We are thinking that we will plan on seeing WOC that night to try and stretch out the fun a little later since the parks close at 8 that night.  So what is the best way for us to get fp for WOC?  Should we reserve a dinner or will it be slow enough to just head to the fp machine at that point?  Should we order a  picnic lunch to make sure we get fp?



Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Eeee-va

wamommy2four said:


> Anybody have a suggestion?



I'm not sure if FPs will be available.

Have you seen the show before?  If not, I was going to recommend the picnic, until I saw the meal I would have liked to try is no longer offered!  So I'm not sure I could justify getting the picnic for myself anymore. 

So if it's in your budget, I think I'd book one of the restaurants for the dining package. If you do WCT's lunch package, you can get a 3-course meal and regular FPs for $30 per adult (less for kids)....but it looks like you can actually get the Carthay Circle Dining FPs for about the same price, if you buy the right entrees! And the Carthay Circle FPs will be better than those offered for WCT's lunch. $30 of Carthay Circle food is almost indisputably more than twice the value of the picnic's food. So I'd look into that, again, if it's in the budget.

On the other hand, if this WON'T be your first time seeing World of Color, I think an acceptable option would be to show up at 2 and hope FPs are available. If they are, great!  If not, I think you may be able to buy a same-day picnic meal in person (maybe), or you can chance seeing it from the non-FP area by The Little Mermaid. I'm a fan of watching from the wrong side (absolutely no crowds, very peaceful...but little to no view of the projections, so it's definitely not how you want to see it for the first time). I have no idea how "wrong side" viewing is for kids...if they'd get bored not being able to see the projections, or if they'd like being able to goof around and such during the show. The nice thing is you can ride TSMM prior to the show (instead of waiting for the show) and the line should not be terribly long.

Have a great trip!


----------



## wamommy2four

Eeee-va said:


> I'm not sure if FPs will be available.
> 
> Have you seen the show before?  If not, I was going to recommend the picnic, until I saw the meal I would have liked to try is no longer offered!  So I'm not sure I could justify getting the picnic for myself anymore.
> 
> So if it's in your budget, I think I'd book one of the restaurants for the dining package. If you do WCT's lunch package, you can get a 3-course meal and regular FPs for $30 per adult (less for kids)....but it looks like you can actually get the Carthay Circle Dining FPs for about the same price, if you buy the right entrees! And the Carthay Circle FPs will be better than those offered for WCT's lunch. $30 of Carthay Circle food is almost indisputably more than twice the value of the picnic's food. So I'd look into that, again, if it's in the budget.
> 
> On the other hand, if this WON'T be your first time seeing World of Color, I think an acceptable option would be to show up at 2 and hope FPs are available. If they are, great!  If not, I think you may be able to buy a same-day picnic meal in person (maybe), or you can chance seeing it from the non-FP area by The Little Mermaid. I'm a fan of watching from the wrong side (absolutely no crowds, very peaceful...but little to no view of the projections, so it's definitely not how you want to see it for the first time). I have no idea how "wrong side" viewing is for kids...if they'd get bored not being able to see the projections, or if they'd like being able to goof around and such during the show. The nice thing is you can ride TSMM prior to the show (instead of waiting for the show) and the line should not be terribly long.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thank you Eeee-va for the response!  I guess I need to think this over.  I have seen WOC before, but my dh hasn't.  I had a great spot last time and I just did FP's from the machine (first thing in the morning).  It just a trip for the 2 of us, so we could do one of the dinners, but I'm not sure either of the menus appeal to us.


----------



## papamouse1

wamommy2four said:


> Thank you Eeee-va for the response!  I guess I need to think this over.  I have seen WOC before, but my dh hasn't.  I had a great spot last time and I just did FP's from the machine (first thing in the morning).  It just a trip for the 2 of us, so we could do one of the dinners, but I'm not sure either of the menus appeal to us.



Well, if you aren't interested in WCT lunch, the lunch meals you mentioned get you the same ticket, so go for one of those if they appeal to you....  Even though it is slow, if you really want to see WoC, I wouldn't take a chance on trying to get FP... do the meal


----------



## Eeee-va

CCT has lunch too...the burger seems to have been well-received!

One more option...of course you could make a reservation for a lunch or dinner at WCT or CCT and then check for FPs when you come in. If FPs are available then you can grab them and cancel the reservation.

Actually, when you're going, I am guessing you can PROBABLY do walk-up for CCT, especially if you want to eat at 2:30 PM or so. If you order an entree and appetizer or dessert per person, you get the FPs and that's it.

I don't know how WCT works (if you have to make a reservation to get the FP or if you could do that walk-up). But if World of Color is a "must see that night" then you might want to get the reservation for peace-of-mind.


----------



## Keyser

papamouse1 said:


> So change it like this.....
> 
> ***UPDATED... info included from multiple sources about probable WCT section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear from Keyser if this is accurate to what you saw...



Yes, that seems like what I saw two nights ago, with the possible exceptions that:
- The very frontmost green part (right on the water) looked to be blue (but I did NOT go there, so I can't say for sure).
- It seems odd to me that the two green parts don't connect, so I don't know what I was missing there.  But, that is what I saw.


----------



## papamouse1

Keyser said:


> Yes, that seems like what I saw two nights ago, with the possible exceptions that:
> - The very frontmost green part (right on the water) looked to be blue (but I did NOT go there, so I can't say for sure).
> - It seems odd to me that the two green parts don't connect, so I don't know what I was missing there.  But, that is what I saw.



I wondered about the very front splash zone... noone has mentioned being in it with a reserved ticket... also, the green zone right below the circle has a leg of green going to the right (in between the blue areas).  Was that accurate to best of your knowledge?

It does seem strange they split the 2 zones, but several people have reported being sent to that green section in front of the circle when dining WCT


----------



## engo

papamouse1 said:


> So change it like this.....
> 
> ***UPDATED... info included from multiple sources about probable WCT section



We had lunch and dinner at CCT on a couple of different dates last week and got tickets to the 9:00pm show in the area marked as "CCT - Lunch?" on the map.  The area extended to the left to include the top 1/3 of the stairs, filling the gap between the green and the yellow.  Within the CCT section, 3 (?) benches were roped off as handicap section, which took up may be 1/3 of the available railing.

The area directly in front, marked as "Reserved" on the map was already fairly crowded both nights at 8:00pm, which makes me wonder if it was used as a reserved section, since they didn't put up the "Reserved" sign until around 8:00pm.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

Does anyone know where I can find the Prixe Fix menu for WCT??

My sister has some dietary concerns that are making the dining portion of this trip challenging (she does not eat beef, pork, or fish. Chicken or Vegetarian options only.) I remember when I ate at WCT as few years ago, my spahgetti sauce had beef in it, so even ordering a simple pasta dish might be a challenge. 

Carthay Circle seems to be pretty fish/beef heavy (I didn't even see Chicken options?!) but I'd love to eat there..

Or, can I, as an adult, order one of the child picnics? LOL. None of the adult picnic dinners look appealing....

World of Color is my #1 to-do in DCA this trip, so I want to ensure good seating. Help?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Prixe Fix menu for WCT??
> 
> My sister has some dietary concerns that are making the dining portion of this trip challenging (she does not eat beef, pork, or fish. Chicken or Vegetarian options only.) I remember when I ate at WCT as few years ago, my spahgetti sauce had beef in it, so even ordering a simple pasta dish might be a challenge.
> 
> Carthay Circle seems to be pretty fish/beef heavy (I didn't even see Chicken options?!) but I'd love to eat there..
> 
> Or, can I, as an adult, order one of the child picnics? LOL. None of the adult picnic dinners look appealing....
> 
> World of Color is my #1 to-do in DCA this trip, so I want to ensure good seating. Help?



Go to allears.net (http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/menus.htm) for the menus for WCT WOC prix fixe menu and the CCR dinner menu. Both menus have chicken options listed (WCT: roasted chicken breast, CCR: salad with chicken, soup with chicken, pasta with chicken meatballs). Both menus offer vegetarian options. When you make your reservation, have the CM note that your sister has dietary issues. When you dine, repeat this to your server. Disney is very accomodating when it comes to dietary needs. At CCR, I read that the chef made a special order of a dish that contained lemon for someone who is allergic to citrus. Everything worked out great.  Good luck and enjoy WOC!


----------



## ArchOwl

Rainforest_Elf said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find the Prixe Fix menu for WCT??
> 
> My sister has some dietary concerns that are making the dining portion of this trip challenging (she does not eat beef, pork, or fish. Chicken or Vegetarian options only.) I remember when I ate at WCT as few years ago, my spahgetti sauce had beef in it, so even ordering a simple pasta dish might be a challenge.
> 
> Carthay Circle seems to be pretty fish/beef heavy (I didn't even see Chicken options?!) but I'd love to eat there..
> 
> Or, can I, as an adult, order one of the child picnics? LOL. None of the adult picnic dinners look appealing....
> 
> World of Color is my #1 to-do in DCA this trip, so I want to ensure good seating. Help?



Are you thinking about the picnics or the WOC sit down meal at WCT?  They are two different things.  The WOC picnics come with the regular FP you can get at the machines.  The WOC sit down meal comes with a FP in a different section. 

As an adult, you can order a WOC child's picnic as they are the same price.  As an adult, you can't order from the child's menu at the sit down WOC meal at WCT.  

As others have mentioned, Carthay will work around allergies/preferences very well.  The WOC menu at WCT is more restrictive, but does have a veggie option.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

ArchOwl said:
			
		

> Are you thinking about the picnics or the WOC sit down meal at WCT?  They are two different things.  The WOC picnics come with the regular FP you can get at the machines.  The WOC sit down meal comes with a FP in a different section.
> 
> As an adult, you can order a WOC child's picnic as they are the same price.  As an adult, you can't order from the child's menu at the sit down WOC meal at WCT.
> 
> As others have mentioned, Carthay will work around allergies/preferences very well.  The WOC menu at WCT is more restrictive, but does have a veggie option.



I was considering both options  If the picnics for WOC are the same fast passes I can get from staying on the property, then forget about it! Lol. I'm staying on property so I'd get those anyway. I want the best seats in the house. 

Sounds like Carthay  Circle will be our best bet. I wanted to eat there anyway, so it all works out! I wasn't impressed with WCT on my last trip, even with patio seatIng to observe the Pixar Play parade. I know it will be expensive, but hey,  I consider it like tickets to dinner AND a show! 

Question though. I know to get WOC seating we need to purchase an entree and an appetizer or dessert...does that mean per party, or per person? What I mean is, if it's my sister and I, will I need to order an appetizer and an entree, and then she needs to order an entree and a dessert? Or can we both buy and entree, and then either split an appetizer or dessert? The fella at Disney Dining seemed in QUITE the rush when I called to make a reservation so I didn't ask...


----------



## BayGirl22

Rainforest_Elf said:


> I was considering both options  If the picnics for WOC are the same fast passes I can get from staying on the property, then forget about it! Lol. I'm staying on property so I'd get those anyway. I want the best seats in the house.
> 
> Sounds like Carthay  Circle will be our best bet. I wanted to eat there anyway, so it all works out! I wasn't impressed with WCT on my last trip, even with patio seatIng to observe the Pixar Play parade. I know it will be expensive, but hey,  I consider it like tickets to dinner AND a show,



AFAIK you don't get FP for staying on property, not anymore at least.  CCT does seem to be the best option for better standing spots.  (no seats anywhere for WOC)

As far as food issues, I don't expect you'll have much problem finding veg or chicken options anywhere.  If that's her only restriction, that's a pretty common way of eating and I can't think of a restaurant that wouldn't have something.


----------



## BayGirl22

On your last question, its entree plus app or dessert per person. So you both need to order either an app or dessert and an entree.


----------



## ttig34

Rainforest_Elf said:


> I was considering both options  If the picnics for WOC are the same fast passes I can get from staying on the property, then forget about it! Lol. I'm staying on property so I'd get those anyway. I want the best seats in the house.
> 
> Sounds like Carthay  Circle will be our best bet. I wanted to eat there anyway, so it all works out! I wasn't impressed with WCT on my last trip, even with patio seatIng to observe the Pixar Play parade. I know it will be expensive, but hey,  I consider it like tickets to dinner AND a show!
> 
> Question though. I know to get WOC seating we need to purchase an entree and an appetizer or dessert...does that mean per party, or per person? What I mean is, if it's my sister and I, will I need to order an appetizer and an entree, and then she needs to order an entree and a dessert? Or can we both buy and entree, and then either split an appetizer or dessert? The fella at Disney Dining seemed in QUITE the rush when I called to make a reservation so I didn't ask...



It is per person. So you both have to order 2 items, an entree and a dessert or appetizer.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

ttig34 said:


> It is per person. So you both have to order 2 items, an entree and a dessert or appetizer.



Shoot! That is going to be a LOT of food! Do they count Salads as entrees? I just can't see two people eating that much, haha.


----------



## ArchOwl

Rainforest_Elf said:
			
		

> Shoot! That is going to be a LOT of food! Do they count Salads as entrees? I just can't see two people eating that much, haha.



The portions are on the smaller side.  DH and I split the heirloom tomato salad as an appetizer.  It was probably the equivalent of 2 tomatoes.  My entree was on the larger side, I didn't eat it all.  We shared a dessert as well (the seasonal pie), it was about the size of a crime brûlée dish.  A little too much food, but not outrageous.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

ArchOwl said:
			
		

> The portions are on the smaller side.  DH and I split the heirloom tomato salad as an appetizer.  It was probably the equivalent of 2 tomatoes.  My entree was on the larger side, I didn't eat it all.  We shared a dessert as well (the seasonal pie), it was about the size of a crime brûlée dish.  A little too much food, but not outrageous.



Well that's good at least! I think if I've read this thread correctly that CCR and WCT dinner should get us pretty good spots, yeah? Where we're you stationed with that meal, Arch?


----------



## ArchOwl

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Well that's good at least! I think if I've read this thread correctly that CCR and WCT dinner should get us pretty good spots, yeah? Where we're you stationed with that meal, Arch?



On the map below, I stood very near the red dot.  I also included my experience with this seating and copied it for you below.  It probably will not completely apply to you, since most of my issues stemmed from the fact I was in an ECV due to a broken ankle.  But, I will warn you that you still need to show up early to get a good view in the WCT and CCR sections (at least for the first show, which is what I saw).  

If you look further upthread you will see some other maps that are under construction, but I don't think they have been finalized.  They seem to change the preferred dining section a lot, so it has been difficult to pin down.  

HTH! 






[/QUOTE]

_


ArchOwl said:



			I wanted to update with my experience with the WOC Carthay experience, which was less than magical.  We had lunch at Carthay and were given the preferred viewing passes to the 9pm show.  On the FP it says to return by 8:45pm.  We come early, about 8:25.  First, no one knows where we should enter because I am on an ECV due to a broken ankle.  We are direct to several different people until we are told to enter at the yellow section and head down the ramp to preferred.  

When we arrive at preferred, 10 minutes later, it is pretty full.  Definitely should have come earlier.  Benches are packed and their is a taped off area on the ground in the preferred section where wheelchairs and ECVs are supposed to be.  Only, they are not enforcing it and people are standing in the tape.  I end up in the back of the section and can't really see.  So I stand up during the parts I really want to see, since I brought my crutch.  

Edited to add: this was Sunday, July 29th at 9 pm

I make the most of it, but it wasn't much of a preferred section and there were lots of people in the back like us, who couldn't really see.  I would definitely get there much earlier, especially if you are in a wheelchair/ECV.  I thought dining at Carthay would be a nice way to see the show with minimal wait, but I still needed to show up at least an hour before to secure the best seating.  

The preferred section was also VERY chaotic and no one seemed to know where we were supposed to go or how to get us there. Which was strange because there were lots of handicapped folks in the preferred section.  But I still loved the show and really enjoyed the Brave section.  I just want to give people a heads up that the Carthay FPs don't guarantee you a good view.  

Click to expand...

_


----------



## papamouse1

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Well that's good at least! I think if I've read this thread correctly that CCR and WCT dinner should get us pretty good spots, yeah? Where we're you stationed with that meal, Arch?








The revisions on this map are simply a compilation of different reports coming in from folks on where they were sent for their reserved (preferred) dining at CCR and WCT.  Several people have mentioned being sent to the section in front of the circle when dining WCT dinner... most reports for CCR have been being sent to the upper left section that ArchOwl mentioned.  Some have been told that the row just left of the circle (below ArchOwl's spot) are also reserved for preferred dining.

But as Arch Owl mentioned, this is certainly not official from Disney... but based on the different reports that are coming in over the last few weeks, it seems to be fairly accurate... but how does that old saying od?  "The only thing that is constant is change"


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

papamouse1 said:


> The revisions on this map are simply a compilation of different reports coming in from folks on where they were sent for their reserved (preferred) dining at CCR and WCT.  Several people have mentioned being sent to the section in front of the circle when dining WCT dinner... most reports for CCR have been being sent to the upper left section that ArchOwl mentioned.  Some have been told that the row just left of the circle (below ArchOwl's spot) are also reserved for preferred dining.
> 
> But as Arch Owl mentioned, this is certainly not official from Disney... but based on the different reports that are coming in over the last few weeks, it seems to be fairly accurate... but how does that old saying od?  "The only thing that is constant is change"



Man, that is frustrating. I'm willing to pay $$$ to get the best seats in the house, but it doesn't seem like there is really anything to guarentee that. Maybe I'll call disney dining and ask them, hey, we need to eat dinner, we're thinking either CCR or WCT Prix Fixe, which will get us the best spots? I sure as hell don't want to spent $60 per person for dinner at CCR and then be in the back viewing area, cause that would make me a very angry elf


----------



## papamouse1

Honestly RainforestElf, I am certainly not the expert.  Truth be told, I got hooked into this thread because we are going to see WoC for the very first time over Thanksgiving week this year.  I know it will be packed at the parks so looking for best way to see it just like you.  But based on the photos and reports of folks who are telling us about where the CCR is placing them, I think you may be selling the "back rows" short.  They actually sound like the reason they are putting them there is because of the great view.  They are elevated, near the center, and not that far from the water.  Personally, based on people's reoprt of that section, I will be fine getting that spot when we dine at CCR. Like you, I am willing to pay for nice meal to help guarantee better seats.  We are used to Disney Signature dining at WDW, and CCR pricing doesn't seem outrageous to us

Anyway, I wouldn't worry if I was you about that particualr spot not being worth the CCR investment... besides, at least one person who went to CCR said they asked if they could go to the forward section in front of the circle, and they were told they could go if that is what they preferred ... so it sounds like there are options


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

papamouse1 said:


> Honestly RainforestElf, I am certainly not the expert.  Truth be told, I got hooked into this thread because we are going to see WoC for the very first time over Thanksgiving week this year.  I know it will be packed at the parks so looking for best way to see it just like you.  But based on the photos and reports of folks who are telling us about where the CCR is placing them, I think you may be selling the "back rows" short.  They actually sound like the reason they are putting them there is because of the great view.  They are elevated, near the center, and not that far from the water.  Personally, based on people's reoprt of that section, I will be fine getting that spot when we dine at CCR. Like you, I am willing to pay for nice meal to help guarantee better seats.  We are used to Disney Signature dining at WDW, and CCR pricing doesn't seem outrageous to us



That's exactly what the CM I just got off the phone with said. She said that CCR gives the best spot in the house, unless I wanted to get wet (not particularly). She urged me towards CCR over WCT, so it's all set! I'll let you guys know how it works out in about 3 weeks! lol


----------



## HydroGuy

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Man, that is frustrating. I'm willing to pay $$$ to get the best seats in the house, but it doesn't seem like there is really anything to guarentee that. Maybe I'll call disney dining and ask them, hey, we need to eat dinner, we're thinking either CCR or WCT Prix Fixe, which will get us the best spots? I sure as hell don't want to spent $60 per person for dinner at CCR and then be in the back viewing area, cause that would make me a very angry elf


Until Disney changes it then the viewing experience for WOC is indeed frustrating. I started this thread back in 2010 to give folks the best possible chance to get a viewing spot that worked best for them.

Unfortunately as you are finding out, you can't just pay money to get a guaranteed good view of WOC. Paying for WCT or CCR will not do it either. The best bet for a good view - by far - is still to show up early. Until I hear definitively otherwise, 90 minutes early still seems like the rule on most nights to have a guaranteed good view of the first show. It seems like 60 minutes is enough for second show. Do folks show up later and get good views? Yes. Sometimes. But they are chancing it.


----------



## quantumottle

Rainforest_Elf said:


> Man, that is frustrating. I'm willing to pay $$$ to get the best seats in the house, but it doesn't seem like there is really anything to guarentee that. Maybe I'll call disney dining and ask them, hey, we need to eat dinner, we're thinking either CCR or WCT Prix Fixe, which will get us the best spots? I sure as hell don't want to spent $60 per person for dinner at CCR and then be in the back viewing area, cause that would make me a very angry elf



We enjoyed what I consider to be one of the best 10 spots in the park, without spending a dime.  This thread provided all the info I needed.  Don't worry, by knowing what you already know you're miles ahead of the regular visitor.  I'm sure it will all be fine.



quantumottle said:


> We're here at DL now, but I just had to stop by The Dis and say "Thank You" to HydroGuy for making a memory possible that would not have happened otherwise.
> 
> We watched the WOC show, and it was absolutely amazing! We got soaked, and laughed the whole time. Both my daughters were crying during the show (_I may have got a little something in my eyes too_). My girls gave me a couple of huge hugs that I may never forget.
> 
> We went to the first show. I got in line about 70 minuted early, and it was worth it. In HydroGuys pic below we stood between the green and yellow star at the front rail of what used to be the RED section (it's apparently BLUE now).
> 
> Without this Thread I would have had no idea where to go or what to do. Thanks for the special memory HydroGuy.


----------



## LacyBelle

We are going next week and have late lunch reservations (2pm) at CCR, as we want to eat the larger, heavy meal earlier in the day and have a snack for 'dinner' if we get hungry later.

We would also prefer to attend the second show. Can we request tickets for the second show while at lunch, or will passes only be offered for the early show? 

Thanks.


----------



## papamouse1

LacyBelle said:


> We are going next week and have late lunch reservations (2pm) at CCR, as we want to eat the larger, heavy meal earlier in the day and have a snack for 'dinner' if we get hungry later.
> 
> We would also prefer to attend the second show. Can we request tickets for the second show while at lunch, or will passes only be offered for the early show?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, you can "request" it.  No guarantees, but many have reported success in asking.  I plan on doing the same thing in November


----------



## S. S. Columbia

My recent experience matches ArchOwl's.

I had the "Carthay Circle Reserved Viewing" for the 9pm show (Monday, Aug. 13).

I arrived at #7 at 8:05pm; we were not using ECVs and the CM directed us to go to the "CCT -lunch ?" area.  (Note: the references to #7, "CCT -lunch ?" and "WCT ?" are for the map that's posted below.)  

During my lunch at CCR, I had two waitresses, and they both gave the official corporate-speak about arriving 15 minutes before show time (one was willing to say that arriving 30 minutes before would be better).  When I arrived at 8:05pm, the large blue circle and the green "WCT ?" areas were completely full.  *This is just a wild guess, but I suspect that you should arrive for the "CC Reserved Viewing" about 90 to 120 minutes early.*

I spoke to a knowledgeable CM named Kat at WOC's FP Distribution.  Kat was really surprised that a CM directed us to the "CCT -lunch?" area.  (Kat also confirmed that Red FPs for WOC are no longer distributed.)

My lunch time at CCR was 11:30am, and the waitress allowed us to choose "CC Reserved Viewing" for the 9:00pm or 10:15pm show.

I enjoyed the lunch at CCR.  

During our visit, we watched WOC from three spots:
1) "CCT -lunch?" section
2) behind the Green Fire Hydrant
3) at the rail in the blue Wet Zone (very close to the Centerline)

JMHO, the BEST viewing spot for WOC is at the rail in a Wet Zone near the Centerline (IF you don't mind getting wet), or at the rail in the "WCT ?" section (30 feet from the waters of Paradise Bay).

HTH 



ArchOwl said:


> I wanted to update with my experience with the WOC Carthay experience, which was less than magical.  We had lunch at Carthay and were given the preferred viewing passes to the 9pm show.  On the FP it says to return by 8:45pm.  We come early, about 8:25.  First, no one knows where we should enter because I am on an ECV due to a broken ankle.  We are directed to several different people until we are told to enter at the yellow section and head down the ramp to preferred.
> 
> When we arrive at preferred, 10 minutes later, it is pretty full.  Definitely should have come earlier.  Benches are packed and there is a taped off area on the ground in the preferred section where wheelchairs and ECVs are supposed to be.  Only, they are not enforcing it and people are standing in the tape.  I end up in the back of the section and can't really see.  So I stand up during the parts I really want to see, since I brought my crutch.
> 
> Edited to add: this was Sunday, July 29th at 9 pm


----------



## LacyBelle

papamouse1 said:


> Yes, you can "request" it.  No guarantees, but many have reported success in asking.  I plan on doing the same thing in November



Thanks, papamouse. Since the later show is generally less crowded, I'm not imagining it will be an issue to request it. Besides, we'll be sporting our anniversary buttons, so maybe a little pixie dust will assist us.


----------



## Blue32

S. S. Columbia said:


> My recent experience matches ArchOwl's.
> 
> I had the "Carthay Circle Reserved Viewing" for the 9pm show (Monday, Aug. 13).
> 
> I arrived at #7 at 8:05pm; we were not using ECVs and the CM directed us to go to the "CCT -lunch ?" area.  (Note: the references to #7, "CCT -lunch ?" and "WCT ?" are for the map that's posted below.)
> 
> During my lunch at CCR, I had two waitresses, and they both gave the official corporate-speak about arriving 15 minutes before show time (one was willing to say that arriving 30 minutes before would be better).  When I arrived at 8:05pm, the large blue circle and the green "WCT ?" areas were completely full.  *This is just a wild guess, but I suspect that you should arrive for the "CC Reserved Viewing" about 90 to 120 minutes early.*
> 
> I spoke to a knowledgeable CM named Kat at WOC's FP Distribution.  Kat was really surprised that a CM directed us to the "CCT -lunch?" area.  (Kat also confirmed that Red FPs for WOC are no longer distributed.)
> 
> My lunch time at CCR was 11:30am, and the waitress allowed us to choose "CC Reserved Viewing" for the 9:00pm or 10:15pm show.
> 
> I enjoyed the lunch at CCR.
> 
> During our visit, we watched WOC from three spots:
> 1) "CCT -lunch?" section
> 2) behind the Green Fire Hydrant
> 3) at the rail in the blue Wet Zone (very close to the Centerline)
> 
> JMHO, the BEST viewing spot for WOC is at the rail in a Wet Zone near the Centerline (IF you don't mind getting wet), or at the rail in the "WCT ?" section (30 feet from the waters of Paradise Bay).
> 
> HTH



Would you mind sharing what time you arrived to secure the spots behind the fire hydrant and at the rail in the blue section?


----------



## JediMasterMatt

I would be also interested in knowing what time you arrived for the fire hydrant spot.


----------



## BayGirl22

This is a bit frustrating because its hard to plan for, even if you are doing CCR.  We changed to lunch at CCR so we're not rushed. But I'd still prefer not to have to wait 1.5 hours with two little kids to make sure they can see, that's one reason we're doing the meal.  And some of the views I'm seeing above with CCR spots still don't seem that great, especially for shorter people.  

We'll be there on a lower crowd day (Tues after Labor Day) and the only show is 8:15.  I'd like to have dinner in Carsland and see the neon lights go on at dark.  Sunset that day is around 7:15.  Is it feasible, with CCR spots, to be in Carsland until 7:30 then make our way over to WOC and get decent, child friendly views for an 8:15 show?  We don't mind being on the rail in the wet section.  

Given that situation, what time does everyone suggest we get in line?  And is it ok to have one adult secure the spots while the other adult does something else with the small children, or do we have to hold our ground?  I'm still unclear what spots I should be trying to get so a 3yo can see. Upper level at the railing or lower level?


----------



## HydroGuy

BayGirl22 said:


> This is a bit frustrating because its hard to plan for, even if you are doing CCR.  We changed to lunch at CCR so we're not rushed. But I'd still prefer not to have to wait 1.5 hours with two little kids to make sure they can see, that's one reason we're doing the meal.  And some of the views I'm seeing above with CCR spots still don't seem that great, especially for shorter people.
> 
> We'll be there on a lower crowd day (Tues after Labor Day) and the only show is 8:15.  I'd like to have dinner in Carsland and see the neon lights go on at dark.  Sunset that day is around 7:15.  Is it feasible, with CCR spots, to be in Carsland until 7:30 then make our way over to WOC and get decent, child friendly views for an 8:15 show?  We don't mind being on the rail in the wet section.
> 
> Given that situation, what time does everyone suggest we get in line?  And is it ok to have one adult secure the spots while the other adult does something else with the small children, or do we have to hold our ground?  I'm still unclear what spots I should be trying to get so a 3yo can see. Upper level at the railing or lower level?


It is very frustrating and you may want to reconsider CCR if you thought it would give you edge in seeing WOC. It really doesn't. WOC is an awesome show with a flawed viewing area. 

Going to CL at 7:30 is not a good idea if you want a good viewing spot for WOC.

The thing is no one can say for sure what will happen on any given night. Some people do report coming in 15 minutes before the show and getting a good view. But that cannot be counted on every night. The advice in the OP still applies from everythin g I have heard lately - 

1. Arrive 90 minutes before the show for a certain good view for folks of any height including kids

2. Arrive 60 minutes for a good shot at a good view 

3. Arrive 30 minutes early for a low probability shot at a good view


----------



## BayGirl22

HydroGuy said:


> It is very frustrating and you may want to reconsider CCR if you thought it would give you edge in seeing WOC. It really doesn't. WOC is an awesome show with a flawed viewing area.
> 
> Going to CL at 7:30 is not a good idea if you want a good viewing spot for WOC.
> 
> The thing is no one can say for sure what will happen on any given night. Some people do report coming in 15 minutes before the show and getting a good view. But that cannot be counted on every night. The advice in the OP still applies from everythin g I have heard lately -
> 
> 1. Arrive 90 minutes before the show for a certain good view for folks of any height including kids
> 
> 2. Arrive 60 minutes for a good shot at a good view
> 
> 3. Arrive 30 minutes early for a low probability shot at a good view



Thanks.  We want to eat there anyway so we'll likely still go to CCR.  But when I made the reservation 50+ days ago the early reports were that you could show up 15 minutes early and get a prime spot.  This is why I hang around here, things keep changing.  

I still feel like, from looking at the maps, the areas open to Reserved/Preferred appear to have the better viewing options so there's some value in the meal.  Of course no one can predict DCA crowds that day either.  I'm thinking my strategy will be to show up around 6:30 and see how the area looks, what the crowd level is like, if the reserved signs are even up, talk to the CMs there.  If we need to grab a spot then we will.  But either way we'll have to send one adult out with the kids, I just don't see a 3 year old standing for 90 minutes along a railing.  If things appear really lite and I get good vibes, we'll carry on and return closer to the show to grab a spot.


----------



## S. S. Columbia

Blue32 said:


> Would you mind sharing what time you arrived to secure the spots behind the fire hydrant ...?





JediMasterMatt said:


> I would be also interested in knowing what time you arrived for the fire hydrant spot.


For the green fire hydrant spot for the *10:15pm* show (Thurs., August 16):

We got in the Blue FP line at 9:30pm.  Here's a photo of our starting point (when we looked to the left we could see the Cocina Cucamonga restaurant across the way):






Around 9:45pm the Blue FP line started to move and everyone (except us) walked past the green fire hydrant and walked toward the front of the WOC viewing area.  We 
were standing in front of the green fire hydrant shortly after 9:45pm; no one else came to that area until 10:00pm.  IMO it's an o.k. spot, and it's a good trick to know if 
you happen to arrive late, but my personal preference is to watch the show closer toward the front of the show.

Here's a photo that was taken from the green fire hydrant spot:





August 16, 2012

HTH


----------



## cari12

So of you have kids and do not want to get wet, do you head to the green stars (in Hydroguy's map) on the second level at the rail for best viewing?


----------



## S. S. Columbia

Blue32 said:


> Would you mind sharing what time you arrived to secure the spots ... at the rail in the blue section?


We watched the *9:00pm* WOC show from the blue wet zone near the centerline on Saturday, August 18:

There's plenty of randomness, so this information is just for a general idea. 

We walked toward the red tower at 7:55pm.  At *7:55pm* we were just about to get in the blue FP line when the blue FP line started to enter the WOC viewing 
area.  Yikes!   There was nothing we could do except get in line at the back of the blue FP line.  We entered behind everyone else, but we walked all the way 
forward and walked to the blue wet zone and as close as we could get to the centerline.  Because we arrived relatively late (7:55 for the 9:00 show), we were 
actually in the second row from the blue wet zone rail.

Almost everyone was sitting in place until 15 minutes before the 9:00pm show.  At 8:45pm we got the general idea that we needed to stand.  

I've seen WOC six times; three time up close and three times farther back.  And IMO watching it up close was much better.  And when you're at (near) the rail 
there are fewer ways that your view can be blocked.  It helps that I'm 6' 0" tall.   Up close, I liked how the fountain colors were so saturated, and you can see 
some laser lights that you don't see from farther back.  I also thought the projection viewing looked better up close. 

It wasn't windy, but we still got fairly wet. 

Here's a photo of the view from the blue wet zone near the centerline:





August 18, 2012

IMO another very good view is from the "Front Rail Elevated."  If you don't want to get wet, this spot is about 30 feet back from the water.  You might get a 
little misted, but the one night that I stood there it wasn't too bad.  I don't know if the map below is current, but the "Front Rail Elevated" is shown with the Red Line.
I think the "Front Rail Elevated" is some type of Preferred/Reserved viewing, but with all of the recent changes I'm not sure whether it's WCT and/or CCR...
or something else. 






HTH


----------



## HydroGuy

cari12 said:


> So of you have kids and do not want to get wet, do you head to the green stars (in Hydroguy's map) on the second level at the rail for best viewing?


Absolutely. If you can get there because you arrived in line early enough.

As I said in the OP, for first timers it is worth scouting out Paradise Park in the day with your whole crew to get a sense of what to expect and what spots you want to try for.


----------



## mickeysgal

We booked WCT for lunch to get the preferred viewing for the first showing of WoC.  We can't - really shouldn't - be attending the second viewing as we have to be up early for the Disneyland 1/2 marathon.  I thought we were doing the right thing by booking preferred viewing.  After reading recent comments, did I do the right thing?  Or shoud we just get a fast pass for WoC early in the day - we staying on property - and just wing it?


----------



## HydroGuy

mickeysgal said:


> We booked WCT for lunch to get the preferred viewing for the first showing of WoC.  We can't - really shouldn't - be attending the second viewing as we have to be up early for the Disneyland 1/2 marathon.  I thought we were doing the right thing by booking preferred viewing.  After reading recent comments, did I do the right thing?  Or shoud we just get a fast pass for WoC early in the day - we staying on property - and just wing it?


Do the right thing? Not sure what you mean. If by do the right thing you meant you did something to guarantee a good view of the show, then the answer is "no". No one should book a CCR or WCT reservation with the idea they will have a guaranteed good view of WOC.

Anyone who has questions on this, please read the OP. I will update it soon as it appears some of the boundaries may still be in flux. But the advice given and good viewing locations and timing of arrival are all still valid.


----------



## jcarwash

With a blue section pass on Tuesday, Aug 21, 2012, my group stood in the round section in the middle. We stood right where the middle yellow star is on the current map in post #1.

I got the set of blue passes around 10:15am. There was no line.

Thanks to supporting advice from a helpful CM at Soarin', we arrived at the WOC area around 7:30pm. Not long after we were let into the holding area, and then around 8pm we were let into the viewing area.

Many with blue went directly to the front as close as possible. Not wanting to get wet, we went to the middle section. Everyone around us were in the blue group.

We stood up against the rope that divided the steps down into the reserved section for diners.

It was our first time at WOC and the view and show were fantastic!


----------



## zeferjen

S. S. Columbia said:
			
		

> My recent experience matches ArchOwl's.
> 
> I had the "Carthay Circle Reserved Viewing" for the 9pm show (Monday, Aug. 13).
> 
> I arrived at #7 at 8:05pm; we were not using ECVs and the CM directed us to go to the "CCT -lunch ?" area.  (Note: the references to #7, "CCT -lunch ?" and "WCT ?" are for the map that's posted



This was also my experience. We got there about an hour early, spread out some blankets, and played the kids a movie on the iPod. We were right up against the railing of that section and could see pretty well. Once the show started, We put the blanket on the railing and let the kids sit on it with us behind them. Tis put their heads at roughly our height, so we weren't blocking anyone else's view. I am less than 5ft tall, and could see everything. The show was amazing and worth the wait.


----------



## sweethannah

Last year when we were there we did the only show and while we had a good spot ( thanks to DIS! ) we did have to wait quite a while. With my elderly DM it was a bit stressful and one absolutely lovely CM took pity on her and let her rest on a bench outside the WOC waiting area and brought her back to us close to show time.

This year I would like to avoid waiting as much as possible and plan on attending the late show on the weekend. From what I gather this means we'd have at most an hours wait... would this be fairly accurate? 

I wouldn't mind trying the 'wet zone' or if my DM comes with us again we'd try for a spot by the railing on the bridge. I understand the visibility isn't the best but not having anyone in front of us and not have to wait quite so long would be worth it.  Would it be fair to say I could score one of these spots if we show up just before the other show lets out? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ArchOwl

sweethannah said:
			
		

> Last year when we were there we did the only show and while we had a good spot ( thanks to DIS! ) we did have to wait quite a while. With my elderly DM it was a bit stressful and one absolutely lovely CM took pity on her and let her rest on a bench outside the WOC waiting area and brought her back to us close to show time.
> 
> This year I would like to avoid waiting as much as possible and plan on attending the late show on the weekend. From what I gather this means we'd have at most an hours wait... would this be fairly accurate?
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying the 'wet zone' or if my DM comes with us again we'd try for a spot by the railing on the bridge. I understand the visibility isn't the best but not having anyone in front of us and not have to wait quite so long would be worth it.  Would it be fair to say I could score one of these spots if we show up just before the other show lets out?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Have you thought about trying for the fire hydrant spot?  That might work for you.


----------



## sweethannah

I feel like that is near where we were last time... I'd have to check an old photo.

Last year I actually took a print out of hydroguy's map with me for reference 



I'll probably do the same this year 

edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I'm not sure if that helps figure out where we were last time.





We seemed to be near a seated or wheelchair section.

We got our FP super early and had blue section - again, thanks to DIS!


----------



## ArchOwl

sweethannah said:
			
		

> I feel like that is near where we were last time... I'd have to check an old photo.
> 
> Last year I actually took a print out of hydroguy's map with me for reference
> 
> I'll probably do the same this year
> 
> edit:
> 
> I'm not sure if that helps figure out where we were last time.
> 
> We seemed to be near a seated or wheelchair section.
> 
> We got our FP super early and had blue section - again, thanks to DIS!




Yep, looks like you were at the fire hydrant spot or near it.  Normally you don't have to wait as long for that spot, was that your experience?  Were others waiting in that space with you?  It might be worth another shot if you liked that spot.  The bridge is ok, but is more of a side view.  Alternatively, they have walk up spots right in front of the Little Mermaid that are decent if you are tall enough.


----------



## sweethannah

We waited a while, probably longer than we needed to actually... I will perhaps try for the same spot for the late show and if that fails try the spot on the railing or near the Little Mermaid standby areas... thank you for reminding me about that tip by the way!   

For the second show, to get blue passes I'd just have to guesstimate when the 1st shows FPs have all gone or buy a picnic right? 

I haven't done the picnic before, it might be a nice snack before the show


----------



## ArchOwl

sweethannah said:
			
		

> We waited a while, probably longer than we needed to actually... I will perhaps try for the same spot for the late show and if that fails try the spot on the railing or near the Little Mermaid standby areas... thank you for reminding me about that tip by the way!
> 
> For the second show, to get blue passes I'd just have to guesstimate when the 1st shows FPs have all gone or buy a picnic right?
> 
> I haven't done the picnic before, it might be a nice snack before the show



Sounds good.  I am on my iPad, so I can't see if you have a signature for your trip date, but WOC FP distribution changes a lot depending on when you are there.  I will be there late September and on my WOC night (a Sunday), I will start checking around 11:30 or so for second show blue.  I suspect I may have to check back, but I feel better about it if I am a tad too early than too late.  I am actually attempting to do the fireworks and WOC, but am cheating and hired Mouse Expeditions to save a spot for my party .  

The picnics are ok, but there are lots better meals to be had in the parks.  Just my opinion, though, some people like them just fine!


----------



## Blue32

ArchOwl said:


> Yep, looks like you were at the fire hydrant spot or near it.  Normally you don't have to wait as long for that spot, was that your experience?  Were others waiting in that space with you?  It might be worth another shot if you liked that spot.  The bridge is ok, but is more of a side view.  Alternatively, they have walk up spots right in front of the Little Mermaid that are decent if you are tall enough.



ArchOwl, in your opinion, would you say the bridge or hydrant spot is a better view? And is one a better view if you have short kids with you? Thanks!


----------



## GrandBob

ArchOwl said:


> Yep, looks like you were at the fire hydrant spot or near it.  Normally you don't have to wait as long for that spot, was that your experience?  Were others waiting in that space with you?  It might be worth another shot if you liked that spot.



When we went on a weekday last November, we got to the fire hydrant spot 45 minutes before the show.  It was already occupied by a couple of families, and we had to form a 2nd row behind a family that was already there.  Thankfully, the family let our DGD, who was 8 at the time, into the front row with them.  But personally, I thought this spot to be a marginal viewing area at best.  We had seen WOC once before, a few months after it opened, from a 2nd tier spot (i.e. the tier above the wet area).  We thought that spot to be much, much better for viewing.  Apparently DGD thought so too.  The first time, she was clapping, shouting, and pronounced it the best show she had seen.  The 2nd time, from the fire hydrant, she was kinda bored.

JMHO,
Bob


----------



## ArchOwl

Blue32 said:


> ArchOwl, in your opinion, would you say the bridge or hydrant spot is a better view? And is one a better view if you have short kids with you? Thanks!



Personally, I prefer the fire hydrant spot as I think you are at a better angle for the show.  It is not the immersive feeling you get when you are down further in the viewing area, but normally you don't have to wait as long either, so it is a trade-off.  The bridge is a steeper angle, but you can still see most of the effects.  

If it were me, I would go by the fire hydrant first and see if it was available.  If not, I would head for the bridge, where at least you should be able to get the kids up against the railing, which they will need to see the show.  



GrandBob said:


> When we went on a weekday last November, we got to the fire hydrant spot 45 minutes before the show.  It was already occupied by a couple of families, and we had to form a 2nd row behind a family that was already there.  Thankfully, the family let our DGD, who was 8 at the time, into the front row with them.  But personally, I thought this spot to be a marginal viewing area at best.  We had seen WOC once before, a few months after it opened, from a 2nd tier spot (i.e. the tier above the wet area).  We thought that spot to be much, much better for viewing.  Apparently DGD thought so too.  The first time, she was clapping, shouting, and pronounced it the best show she had seen.  The 2nd time, from the fire hydrant, she was kinda bored.
> 
> JMHO,
> Bob



Were you at the first or second show?  In my opinion, the first show nowadays is definitely more crowded and fills up faster than the second show.  

Everyone has their favorite spot to view and opinions differ on the best spot.  I prefer closer to the water as well, but on occasion, I purposely head to the back for a more panoramic view of the show.  I find I see things that I missed closer to the water.  But of course, as I said, opinions vary.


----------



## gmi3804

I've seen the updated map of the WoC park, with the CCR section marked. Is there a different are for CCR dinner guests, or are all CCR FP holders directed to the same section(s)?


----------



## poohj80

gmi3804 said:


> I've seen the updated map of the WoC park, with the CCR section marked. Is there a different are for CCR dinner guests, or are all CCR FP holders directed to the same section(s)?



I can't find the map with CCR Lunch and Dinner sections marked (or maybe I'm missing what colors they are).  Can you point me to a particular post please?

Thanks!


----------



## gmi3804

poohj80 said:


> I can't find the map with CCR Lunch and Dinner sections marked (or maybe I'm missing what colors they are).  Can you point me to a particular post please?
> 
> Thanks!



Well, there is no lunch and dinner differentiation marked, which is why I asked. This is the most current map I could find in this thread:


----------



## GrandBob

ArchOwl said:


> Were you at the first or second show?  In my opinion, the first show nowadays is definitely more crowded and fills up faster than the second show.



It was a weekday in the off season.  There was only one show.

-Bob


----------



## papamouse1

>





gmi3804 said:


> I've seen the updated map of the WoC park, with the CCR section marked. Is there a different are for CCR dinner guests, or are all CCR FP holders directed to the same section(s)?





poohj80 said:


> I can't find the map with CCR Lunch and Dinner sections marked (or maybe I'm missing what colors they are).  Can you point me to a particular post please?
> 
> Thanks!



The map that I updated was based on all the differing info that has been given recently in this thread.  I went through every post, and just tried to compile the input of many different experiences people were having.  I wish I had made a list of who said what... oh well 

Based on comments of several people, the Dining FP's seem to be given this way...
Preferred viewing FP given to CCR lunch and dinner, as well as WCT dinner.
Blue FP given to WCT lunch instead of a preferred view FP


----------



## gmi3804

papamouse1 said:


> Based on comments of several people, the Dining FP's seem to be given this way...
> Preferred viewing FP given to CCR lunch and dinner, as well as WCT dinner.
> Blue FP given to WCT lunch instead of a preferred view FP



Thanks!


----------



## heidica

Thanks for the update on the map. Very helpful. Question - are the spots not marked with a green or yellow considered bad and to be avoided at all costs? Wondering what the different degrees of bad the non-star spots are.


----------



## papamouse1

heidica said:


> Thanks for the update on the map. Very helpful. Question - are the spots not marked with a green or yellow considered bad and to be avoided at all costs? Wondering what the different degrees of bad the non-star spots are.



The stars that Hydro put in original map post are located in all different color areas, so one color is not necessarily better than the other... but certain locations (stars) are.  From what I gather from those who have had lots of experience at WoC, the key seems to be more central to the show and being right at the rails or the first row of a each elevated section.  Bottom line is there are good spots in every color area... key is getting one of the premium spots first


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

We're still over 90 days out, so I am watching this thread closely.  We did WOC once with the Ariel dining, and got front and center in the wet zone, they had the area just back of that for us, but we skootched forward to the front rail.  That is where I want to be again... I thought we'd do CCT since I want to try it anyway... for lunch... whatever passes they give us, can we move forward to that section--of course we'll be there early.  I think when we first did it we were there 1.5 hours early.


----------



## Blue32

This may be a silly question but I have never seen the show. In looking at the map with the "stars" indicating the good spots to see the show, there are 5 stars to the left the center section in the very first row(yellow) and there are only 2 stars on the right side in the blue section. Why is this? I figured all the spots on this front rail would be considered "good" or is it harder to see from the right side? Also, if you get a blue fastpass and work your way down to the deck in the first section, can you walk over to the yellow side, or is it roped off down in front?


----------



## HydroGuy

Blue32 said:


> This may be a silly question but I have never seen the show. In looking at the map with the "stars" indicating the good spots to see the show, there are 5 stars to the left the center section in the very first row(yellow) and there are only 2 stars on the right side in the blue section. Why is this? I figured all the spots on this front rail would be considered "good" or is it harder to see from the right side? Also, if you get a blue fastpass and work your way down to the deck in the first section, can you walk over to the yellow side, or is it roped off down in front?


IMO it is harder to see on the right side because peope can get in front of you. On the left you have a clear, unobstructed view. This is semi-objective as sight lines are sight lines. But it is still some opinion as some folks still prefer those spots on the right.


----------



## KCmike

Blue32 said:


> This may be a silly question but I have never seen the show. In looking at the map with the "stars" indicating the good spots to see the show, there are 5 stars to the left the center section in the very first row(yellow) and there are only 2 stars on the right side in the blue section. Why is this? I figured all the spots on this front rail would be considered "good" or is it harder to see from the right side? Also, if you get a blue fastpass and work your way down to the deck in the first section, can you walk over to the yellow side, or is it roped off down in front?



From my perspective the line of sight for best viewing is from the middle and to the left of the audience area.  This is the line of sight for the mist projections.


----------



## ballarinamom

I thought I read a post that they were giving CCT the better viewing spots and that it was more of a VIP situation. It sounded like you didnt need to show up so early to camp out?? Can anyone confirm? Also, it sounded like the front rail on the lower circle might be the ideal viewing point. Can anyone confirm? We will be doing CCT for dinner but would be willing to get there early and move to the better spot.
We only plan on seeing it once during our trip and want to make sure we have a greta spot.
Thanks!!!


----------



## HydroGuy

ballarinamom said:


> I thought I read a post that they were giving CCT the better viewing spots and that it was more of a VIP situation. It sounded like you didnt need to show up so early to camp out?? Can anyone confirm? Also, it sounded like the front rail on the lower circle might be the ideal viewing point. Can anyone confirm? We will be doing CCT for dinner but would be willing to get there early and move to the better spot.
> We only plan on seeing it once during our trip and want to make sure we have a greta spot.
> Thanks!!!


As expressed in the OP I think the front rail of the circle is the best of all spots.


----------



## ballarinamom

HydroGuy said:


> As expressed in the OP I think the front rail of the circle is the best of all spots.



Thanks Hydro! That's been my goal all along. But I guess with the FP from CCT we're covered just in case..


----------



## ArchOwl

ballarinamom said:
			
		

> I thought I read a post that they were giving CCT the better viewing spots and that it was more of a VIP situation. It sounded like you didnt need to show up so early to camp out?? Can anyone confirm? Also, it sounded like the front rail on the lower circle might be the ideal viewing point. Can anyone confirm? We will be doing CCT for dinner but would be willing to get there early and move to the better spot.
> We only plan on seeing it once during our trip and want to make sure we have a greta spot.
> Thanks!!!



I don't know when your trip is, but Carthay was hardly a VIP experience for me.  I would recommend showing up early if you want a shot at a railing.  We showed up about 35 minutes before the 9pm show and got put in the very back of the Carthay section.  We are both tall, so it was ok, but not ideal.  If you want a shot at a railing, I would show up earlier.


----------



## JediMasterMatt

My wife and I just returned from a 8 day/7 night trip last week to DLR and I think Ive got the missing pieces of the WoC dinning puzzle.

The short version: expect to get different answers from different cast members for the time being as the new configuration is not very well known to all at this point.  This includes everyone from guest services, the dining reservation line, the red vested crowd control team, and unfortunately  even the dedicated WoC team, depending on whom you talk to.

After speaking with a WoC team lead, we were told the following information:

- Only two dedicated fastpass zones (yellow and blue) remain.  The other zone is referred to as orange and is reserved dinning accessible. This orange label is not well known to many of the cast members; but, the team lead confirmed it is an accurate description for the reserved section and is what guest services issued to us on our make-up ticket for our cancelled reserved dinning show.​-There are two tiers of reserved (WCT/CCT dinner and CCT lunch). According to the team lead, WCT are directed to the lower section and CCT lunch the upper; but, heres the catch  CCT dinner reservations have carte blanche and can request to be placed in either location.  CCT lunch can only go to the upper location.  Dinner CCT can go to either location upon request.  This in my opinion, is likely the biggest source of whats causing the confusion between the differences of the two dining options.  Many cast members simply direct all of the CCT guests to the upper zone and don't give the CCT dinner guests the option.​
The current map is more or less correct; but, I would recommend a few changes based on what we were told and saw.  We watched WoC 3.5 times over the course of our visit (the half show was due to a malfunction that caused a cancellation).  Our information is based on attending the 2nd showing (10:15) each night; but, my wife was present for the first show each time waiting to get our spot

-The very front railing location in the wet zone should be marked in blue and not reserved, which was a surprise to me. Based on what we were told, I dont think it would be any problem for a preferred dining person to request to go down into this section if they wanted; but, it is not where the ushers were placing anybody while we were there.​-The disabled section in the front railing wet zone should be removed.​-The new disabled section is the area marked in yellow immediately west/left of the WCT? green area on the revised map on the first tier (non-wet zone).  This disabled section should be divided into two.  The section closest to the centerline is for disabled preferred dining and the section furthest west/left is for regular fastpass (we used yellow; but, I believe either regular fastpass can use this section upon request with a disability).​- Change the reserved dinning sections to orange to match the color coding that is used by guest services for reserved dinning.​
For those with disabilities, it is important to note there is a very good location that is available upon request on the first tier just off the centerline.  You need to ask for it and the entrance for it is down by the Golden Zephyr as it is only accessible by using the ramp system.  My wife is disabled and found that the cast members will first try to place you at one of the back row accessible locations; but, if you ask, they will escort you down front.  The view from this location is very good and just off the centerline.  The only obstruction is the tall light tower.  

Regarding the timing of arrival for optimal viewing, it depends on which show you attend and if you have reserved dinning. Based on our experiences last week (which was by all accounts were moderate crowds for the summer season), the 2nd show remains the best option to get prime viewing locations with less hassle.  The very front wet zone did not fill to 100% on any of the nights and two of the showings actually had a few spaces that you could get up to the railing if you desired that never filled.  For the three times we got to be in the reserved section, my wife would show up during the first show.  The reason she would arrive so early is to guarantee a spot at the shows centerline at the front of the railing as my primary focus of the trip was photography.  Since shes disabled and couldnt be out in the parks very long each day, she would meet me at the 10:15 WoC after I left Magical.  This strategy allowed us to have the center line spot each night (well, one night someone got into the reserved area before her because she had to take the long ramp down).  If we didnt care for the exact center line and just wanted the front railing in the center tiered section, there was typically space available by the time I arrived from the fireworks around 9:50.  The entire reserved section never filled for any of the 10:15 shows.  At most, it was 2-3 people deep at the railing.  The regular disabled fastpass section up front just off the centerline, section never came close to filling up for the 2nd show during any of the times we attended.  

I hope this information helps.  As with most things at Disneyland, things can be complicated even for the cast members.  If you ever get an answer that is in doubt, have them check with a team lead to confirm.  All of the cast members were very helpful.


----------



## poohj80

Thanks for the thorough review!

I have a question for you DCA vets...I know the later show is less crowded than the early show, but what about the nights where there is only one show at 8:15?  I know these are supposed to be less crowded days in general, but how early do you recommend arriving both with and without a CC dining package?  Does the lunch WCT WoC dining package get access into the same viewing area as dinner?

Thanks!


----------



## JediMasterMatt

poohj80 said:


> Thanks for the thorough review!
> 
> I have a question for you DCA vets...I know the later show is less crowded than the early show, but what about the nights where there is only one show at 8:15?  I know these are supposed to be less crowded days in general, but how early do you recommend arriving both with and without a CC dining package?  Does the lunch WCT WoC dining package get access into the same viewing area as dinner?
> 
> Thanks!



Unfortunately, I can't help with the days with only 1 show; but, based on what we were told - only Carthay lunch goes to the upper section.  WCT goes below for lunch and dinner.  Carthay dinner can choose.  

If your time is limited and you want to get access to the first tier, then reserved dinning is your best option.   

If you want the very front railing on the wooden deck, just get a blue fastpass and arrive early.


----------



## poohj80

JediMasterMatt said:


> If your time is limited and you want to get access to the first tier, then reserved dinning is your best option.
> 
> If you want the very front railing on the wooden deck, just get a blue fastpass and arrive early.



I don't really know enough to know what we want, but will be traveling with a 6 yr old who probably won't want to camp out for an hour ahead of time.


----------



## HydroGuy

JediMasterMatt said:


> My wife and I just returned from a 8 day/7 night trip last week to DLR and I think Ive got the missing pieces of the WoC dinning puzzle.
> 
> The short version: expect to get different answers from different cast members for the time being as the new configuration is not very well known to all at this point.  This includes everyone from guest services, the dining reservation line, the red vested crowd control team, and unfortunately  even the dedicated WoC team, depending on whom you talk to.
> 
> After speaking with a WoC team lead, we were told the following information:
> 
> - Only two dedicated fastpass zones (yellow and blue) remain.  The other zone is referred to as orange and is reserved dinning accessible. This orange label is not well known to many of the cast members; but, the team lead confirmed it is an accurate description for the reserved section and is what guest services issued to us on our make-up ticket for our cancelled reserved dinning show.​-There are two tiers of reserved (WCT/CCT dinner and CCT lunch). According to the team lead, WCT are directed to the lower section and CCT lunch the upper; but, heres the catch  CCT dinner reservations have carte blanche and can request to be placed in either location.  CCT lunch can only go to the upper location.  Dinner CCT can go to either location upon request.  This in my opinion, is likely the biggest source of whats causing the confusion between the differences of the two dining options.  Many cast members simply direct all of the CCT guests to the upper zone and don't give the CCT dinner guests the option.​
> The current map is more or less correct; but, I would recommend a few changes based on what we were told and saw.  We watched WoC 3.5 times over the course of our visit (the half show was due to a malfunction that caused a cancellation).  Our information is based on attending the 2nd showing (10:15) each night; but, my wife was present for the first show each time waiting to get our spot
> 
> -The very front railing location in the wet zone should be marked in blue and not reserved, which was a surprise to me. Based on what we were told, I dont think it would be any problem for a preferred dining person to request to go down into this section if they wanted; but, it is not where the ushers were placing anybody while we were there.​-The disabled section in the front railing wet zone should be removed.​-The new disabled section is the area marked in yellow immediately west/left of the WCT? green area on the revised map on the first tier (non-wet zone).  This disabled section should be divided into two.  The section closest to the centerline is for disabled preferred dining and the section furthest west/left is for regular fastpass (we used yellow; but, I believe either regular fastpass can use this section upon request with a disability).​- Change the reserved dinning sections to orange to match the color coding that is used by guest services for reserved dinning.​
> For those with disabilities, it is important to note there is a very good location that is available upon request on the first tier just off the centerline.  You need to ask for it and the entrance for it is down by the Golden Zephyr as it is only accessible by using the ramp system.  My wife is disabled and found that the cast members will first try to place you at one of the back row accessible locations; but, if you ask, they will escort you down front.  The view from this location is very good and just off the centerline.  The only obstruction is the tall light tower.
> 
> Regarding the timing of arrival for optimal viewing, it depends on which show you attend and if you have reserved dinning. Based on our experiences last week (which was by all accounts were moderate crowds for the summer season), the 2nd show remains the best option to get prime viewing locations with less hassle.  The very front wet zone did not fill to 100% on any of the nights and two of the showings actually had a few spaces that you could get up to the railing if you desired that never filled.  For the three times we got to be in the reserved section, my wife would show up during the first show.  The reason she would arrive so early is to guarantee a spot at the shows centerline at the front of the railing as my primary focus of the trip was photography.  Since shes disabled and couldnt be out in the parks very long each day, she would meet me at the 10:15 WoC after I left Magical.  This strategy allowed us to have the center line spot each night (well, one night someone got into the reserved area before her because she had to take the long ramp down).  If we didnt care for the exact center line and just wanted the front railing in the center tiered section, there was typically space available by the time I arrived from the fireworks around 9:50.  The entire reserved section never filled for any of the 10:15 shows.  At most, it was 2-3 people deep at the railing.  The regular disabled fastpass section up front just off the centerline, section never came close to filling up for the 2nd show during any of the times we attended.
> 
> I hope this information helps.  As with most things at Disneyland, things can be complicated even for the cast members.  If you ever get an answer that is in doubt, have them check with a team lead to confirm.  All of the cast members were very helpful.


Thanks for the detailed feedback! I will clean up the OP sometime soon. Your observations will be very helpful!


----------



## disneygurl1987

I am looking to seeing this! The last time i was there was when they were building it.


----------



## BayGirl22

Based on the last 2 nights with one show at 8:15, I think 7:00 is the latest time to arrive for your choice of spots.  At that time they are just starting to let reserved seating people in, although there was no one else there.  The front rails in the blue section were starting to fill, but we could still find room.

You can leave with a child and come back.  Ariel's is right there and there was no line.  I also took DS over to the Redwook creek challenge trail to run around a bit.  But by 7:45 it was getting hard to get back to our spot.  However at 8 he had to go potty (of course) and DH was able to take him out and back in time for the show start


----------



## poohj80

BayGirl22 said:


> Based on the last 2 nights with one show at 8:15, I think 7:00 is the latest time to arrive for your choice of spots.  At that time they are just starting to let reserved seating people in, although there was no one else there.  The front rails in the blue section were starting to fill, but we could still find room.
> 
> You can leave with a child and come back.  Ariel's is right there and there was no line.  I also took DS over to the Redwook creek challenge trail to run around a bit.  But by 7:45 it was getting hard to get back to our spot.  However at 8 he had to go potty (of course) and DH was able to take him out and back in time for the show start



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## met19

Not sure why they took the front railing that used to be preferred dining and made it blue.  that was probably one of the best viewing areas.


----------



## wamommy2four

Sorry if this has already been answered.  What color FP comes with the picnic meals now?  We will be arriving at noon on Wed. Oct. 19th and would like to see WOC that night.  I know we could try to make dinner reservations, but I am trying to save a little money.


----------



## papamouse1

met19 said:


> Not sure why they took the front railing that used to be preferred dining and made it blue.  that was probably one of the best viewing areas.



I was thinking the same thing.  I think I will just ask them if I can go down there with my CCR FP... Can't imagine they would say no.


----------



## HydroGuy

wamommy2four said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered.  What color FP comes with the picnic meals now?  We will be arriving at noon on Wed. Oct. 19th and would like to see WOC that night.  I know we could try to make dinner reservations, but I am trying to save a little money.


Last I heard it was yellow.


----------



## ccbayly

I have the opportunity to get VIP tickets for WOC. I have never seen it before. Will this be a good viewing area? Are there benches in the VIP area? Thank you for any info that will help me out!


----------



## BayGirl22

papamouse1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I think I will just ask them if I can go down there with my CCR FP... Can't imagine they would say no.



That's exactly what I did.  Chatted nicely with the CM first.  Just keep in mind you'll need to get there early as if you had a blue FP.  They won't move the people already at the railing just because you are a CCR guest.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ccbayly said:


> I have the opportunity to get VIP tickets for WOC. I have never seen it before. Will this be a good viewing area? Are there benches in the VIP area? Thank you for any info that will help me out!



The last time I saw WOC, the VIP section (yes, there are benches) was in the back, along center line viewing, across from the entrance to the Little Mermaid ride. We stood in the section just to the right of the benches. The view was fine, a big picture, overall view (vs. the up close, wet zone view). But since you've never seen WOC before, I would recommend trying to see it again sometime in one of the up close viewing areas, just for comparison.


----------



## watkinsme

So we will be going Oct 1st doing the CC dinner package.  We will need HC  (we have a scooter).  there is one showing (8:15) that night.  We have never saw the show before.  What time should we get in line and where would you advise us to try and see the show from (I have read this entire thread and I am more confused that I was when I started)


----------



## Nonsuch

ccbayly said:
			
		

> I have the opportunity to get VIP tickets for WOC. I have never seen it before. Will this be a good viewing area? Are there benches in the VIP area?


The VIP area is separated into 2 sections, benches in the front and standing behind. The standing area is for Club 33 and VIP tours. The benches are used by Disney invited guests.   

You can arrive at the VIP section just before the show starts.


----------



## HydroGuy

watkinsme said:


> So we will be going Oct 1st doing the CC dinner package. We will need HC (we have a scooter). there is one showing (8:15) that night. We have never saw the show before. What time should we get in line and where would you advise us to try and see the show from (I have read this entire thread and I am more confused that I was when I started)


I do not know about the HC sections so hopefully someone else will chime in. Until someone else has better info, I would recommend you show up at the viewing area at 6:45PM and start askign questions of the WOC CMs about where to go for HC. Mostly you want to be at a rail somewhere for those who can stand.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Nonsuch said:


> The VIP area is separated into 2 sections, benches in the front and standing behind. The standing area is for Club 33 and VIP tours. The benches are used by Disney invited guests...



This may depend on how many VIP guests there are on a given night. When we were there, there weren't many people in that section, so all VIPs got to sit on a bench. The benches were full, but no one was standing.


----------



## Eeee-va

watkinsme said:


> So we will be going Oct 1st doing the CC dinner package.  We will need HC  (we have a scooter).  there is one showing (8:15) that night.  We have never saw the show before.  What time should we get in line and where would you advise us to try and see the show from (I have read this entire thread and I am more confused that I was when I started)



You'll definitely need to ask the CMs about all that. I thought that they set up a handicapped section in the dining area if it was needed, but that was back when the WoC dining options were Ariel's Grotto or WCT.

I went with my mom and her scooter in November 2011, to the second show (general admission, not dining).  So things could be different now, but I haven't read anything saying so. Dining may work similar to this, or maybe not even remotely like this.

From what we could tell for general admission, they had a separate waiting area at the front of each color's line.  This queue was just for people in wheelchairs, scooters, and with other special needs, and their parties. You needed a Fastpass to wait in this line. I imagine if someone had an invisible disability they would probably need a GAC, but if you have a scooter that's all you need. (If my party were more than 6 people I would double check with City Hall or Guest Relations, because I think 6 is often the cutoff for how many people can be in a party with someone using handicapped seating/etc.)

Anyway, the handicapped queues were allowed in first, before anyone else. Guests could either take the handicapped area if they wanted, or they could choose any other area in the color of their Fastpass. Only when the handicapped people had their places, did they start letting in the other guests.

So IF that is still the case, then if you WEREN'T in the dining section, then in theory all you'd have to do is arrive maybe 10 minutes before they started letting the handicapped people in. We were careful to get there much earlier than that, but from what I could tell, if you didn't want the handicapped area, then it didn't matter at all how early you were, as long as you got there before they allowed the other guests in, because you could find a good area somewhere. (If you arrived after they were done letting the handicapped people in and they were letting in the other guests, however, I imagine you'd be relegated to the handicapped section.  If that were full, I don't know if the person in a scooter could get any view at all.)

Again, I don't know if that's how they do things now, and I'm not sure if dining does the same kind of thing or if you'll just have a designated handicapped section that's where your party will be and that's that. But at the _barest_ minimum I would plan to be there 10 minutes before they start loading anyone in, whenever that is. More is probably better unless someone can tell you exactly what you need to do from experience. It's also probably best to ask several CMs beforehand, and hope you get similar answers from at least a couple of them. Which I hear can be a rare occurence.


----------



## jkh1978

I'm confused reading these pages, which may be ok because we are not going until December.  I suggest the moderators start a new thread or update the first posts with the current information.


----------



## met19

papamouse1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I think I will just ask them if I can go down there with my CCR FP... Can't imagine they would say no.



let me know if that works out for you.  im going about December 9-14th-no exact dates yet.


----------



## HydroGuy

jkh1978 said:


> I'm confused reading these pages, which may be ok because we are not going until December.  I suggest the moderators start a new thread or update the first posts with the current information.


I am going to update the OP soon. The problem with updating with "current information" is that things seem have been changing so much that there really is no current. I will be seeing WOC in a month and want to check what I see against other recent reports and then do update.


----------



## mickeysgal

We had WoC lunch reservations at WCT - therefore, first showing of WoC.  We ended up standing for the show not down at the front rail but the section with all the steps - we chose the top step.  Great view - hard to take it all in at times.  We were happy with the location and having the steps to stand on - can't imagine being in the general admission area which was right behind us.  The general admission area behind us was packed solid with people when we got there and we were one of the first in the reserved section.  To be honest, I don't remember them offering us the option to go down further to the front railing.  I believe that they directed us right into the area with the steps.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so what fp do ppl need to get down in the very front row agienst the railing?


----------



## jcarwash

JadeDarkstar said:


> so what fp do ppl need to get down in the very front row agienst the railing?



Reports from the past several weeks are that a Blue FastPass will allow you up the very front (wet zone) row. I observed that myself on Aug 21.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty and dose any one know what time blue fast passes are offered or when they run out has it changed since the op?


----------



## ccbayly

Nonsuch said:
			
		

> The VIP area is separated into 2 sections, benches in the front and standing behind. The standing area is for Club 33 and VIP tours. The benches are used by Disney invited guests.
> 
> You can arrive at the VIP section just before the show starts.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## DisneyDork712

wamommy2four said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has already been answered. What color FP comes with the picnic meals now? We will be arriving at noon on Wed. Oct. 19th and would like to see WOC that night. I know we could try to make dinner reservations, but I am trying to save a little money.





HydroGuy said:


> Last I heard it was yellow.



Is this the yellow section from the original photo, or this photo:






We are so confused about the whole WOC seating thing!  I was thinking we could just go ahead and do the picnic meal, instead of spending an hour or more at a table service restaurant with the meal package.  At least we would have a FP for the show.  But I would really like to have some idea of what section we might get!


----------



## HydroGuy

DisneyDork712 said:


> Is this the yellow section from the original photo, or this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are so confused about the whole WOC seating thing!  I was thinking we could just go ahead and do the picnic meal, instead of spending an hour or more at a table service restaurant with the meal package.  At least we would have a FP for the show.  But I would really like to have some idea of what section we might get!


The map above shows the current sections. The section you get does not really matter. What matters far more is that you get one of the good spots in whatever section you are in. And the only reason to do a picnic is if you are going to arrive late in the day and want to make sure you get a FP. Otherwise just get a regular FP.


----------



## DisneyDork712

HydroGuy said:


> The map above shows the current sections. The section you get does not really matter. What matters far more is that you get one of the good spots in whatever section you are in. And the only reason to do a picnic is if you are going to arrive late in the day and want to make sure you get a FP. Otherwise just get a regular FP.



I read that resort guests are allowed in the park 30 minutes early to get FP for WOC.  Does this significantly impact getting a FP if you are not a resort guest?  Or is that still even accurate?  I know there is one hour early entry every day for resort guests to one park or the other.  The day we are planning DCA is not an early entry for resort guests.


----------



## Eeee-va

DisneyDork712 said:


> I read that resort guests are allowed in the park 30 minutes early to get FP for WOC.  Does this significantly impact getting a FP if you are not a resort guest?  Or is that still even accurate?  I know there is one hour early entry every day for resort guests to one park or the other.  The day we are planning DCA is not an early entry for resort guests.



Even if it's still accurate, I'd be shocked if it kept you from getting a Blue FP for the first show if you want.  It's not like a blue FP picked up at 9:30 AM is "better" than a blue FP picked up at 10 AM. Plus, on-site guests (and non-on-site guests) are probably rushing to Cars Land before getting WoC FPs anyway.


----------



## HydroGuy

DisneyDork712 said:


> I read that resort guests are allowed in the park 30 minutes early to get FP for WOC.  Does this significantly impact getting a FP if you are not a resort guest?  Or is that still even accurate?  I know there is one hour early entry every day for resort guests to one park or the other.  The day we are planning DCA is not an early entry for resort guests.


That was true until June when DCA started opening two hours earlier than before. No longer the case.


----------



## wamommy2four

HydroGuy said:


> The map above shows the current sections. The section you get does not really matter. *What matters far more is that you get one of the good spots in whatever section you are in.* And the only reason to do a picnic is if you are going to arrive late in the day and want to make sure you get a FP. Otherwise just get a regular FP.



We are going to be arriving late in the day, so I'm thinking we will be going the picnic route to get a FP.  Are there very many good spots in the yellow section?  Looks like there are only a couple starred spots.  On our previous trip we had a fairly good spot in the blue section next to the rail above the water (although the kids view was blocked out by some adults who squeezed their way in front of them throughout the show.  ).  My dh hasn't seen the show and I want to make sure we can see it fine.


----------



## HydroGuy

There are lots of good spots in the yellow section but they go fast. Good luck.


----------



## AndyR

Just back from a 3nt visit to DL and thought I'd report on my latest WOC experience.

I had CCR booked at 7:20pm, with the plan to get a preferred viewing spot for the 10:15pm show on Friday 9/14, but.......after hearing that the WCT package had better views, I changed my rezzies to WCT.

As I was dining solo, I decided to try and make the 9pm WOC show and the CM got me the FP. I walked over and was in my spot at the railing, just about show center, at 8:30pm. There were maybe 8-10 ppl there at that time. Over the next 20 mins this area filled in completely behind me.






I asked a CM about going down to the wet zone, but he said it was already full and I had a much better view from the railing than at the back of the wet zone.

Here's a pic taken after the show of the WCT area (The wet zone is immediately to the left of pic:






Andy


----------



## coopersmom

What the? Am I reading/understanding this correctly? The far more expensive, with higher minimum purchase requirements Carthay Circle dining package, results in LESS desirable viewing areas than the less expensive Wine Country package?

Can this be true? And, if so, why? Just dumb!

Due to various negative reviews I don't really WANT to eat at Wine Country, though I would very much like to have superior viewing of World of Color, which I've never seen before. I also have a five-year-old and none of us is what you'd call even slightly tall, so good viewing positions will be a must.

I'm willing to pay for that better view but I'd also like to be able to enjoy the food that comes with that package.

This just makes no sense ... Unless I'm just totally misunderstanding something.


----------



## poohj80

coopersmom said:


> What the? Am I reading/understanding this correctly? The far more expensive, with higher minimum purchase requirements Carthay Circle dining package, results in LESS desirable viewing areas than the less expensive Wine Country package?
> 
> Can this be true? And, if so, why? Just dumb!



When I looked at both menus, WCT appeared more expensive.


----------



## coopersmom

poohj80 said:


> When I looked at both menus, WCT appeared more expensive.



Not according to Disneyland itself which lists Wine Country as "$15 to $35.99 Per Person" under "Price Range" and Carthay Circle as "More Than $36 Per Person."

It is also clearly advertised and presented as the higher end of the two options AND requires additional minimums (appetizer or dessert purchase for each person at the table) than Wine Country, which offers a price fixe $39.99/adult menu for World of Color shows according to the Disney World of Color dining page. That page, by the way, does not mention Wine Country getting preferred seating, but that is what is shown on the map posted in this thread. In fact the page says (RE: Carthay Circle): "purchase one of the lunch or dinner combinations below to be eligible to receive a spot that grants you *access to a Center Stage Viewing Area*."


So, again, is it true that Wine Country patrons get a better viewing area and, if so, why? I am VERY confused.


----------



## poohj80

coopersmom said:


> Not according to Disneyland itself which lists Wine Country as "$15 to $35.99 Per Person" under "Price Range" and Carthay Circle as "More Than $36 Per Person."



But for WCT dinner + WOC, it's a Prixe Fix meal:

$39.99 adults
$20.99 children ages 3 to 9


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

It's very subjective. The CC area is on the line for best view, higher up and closer to the VIP area. Some would consider this the best view.  I am 5'2" and would rather be on the front rail in the wet zone even though this is considered too close. I want no one in front of me and want to see the water surface as stuff happens there too.


----------



## ArchOwl

poohj80 said:


> But for WCT dinner + WOC, it's a Prixe Fix meal:
> 
> $39.99 adults
> $20.99 children ages 3 to 9



You can easily spend over $30 on a single entree at Carthay.  That doesn't include the required app/dessert or any kind of beverage (not required).  Carthay is definitely more expensive than WCT.

I think Disney has a different idea about what the best spot is for WOC than many people here.  I didn't find my Carthay spot at WOC to be very good, but opinions vary on what is best.


----------



## AndyR

Having done both the CCR & WCT viewing areas in the past month, I can say that the WCT is the far better viewing experience IMHO.

CCR viewing is right of center, with the front screen hard to see. The middle and rear screens are ok.

By comparison WCT is on the centerline (more than the diagram makes out, when you line up the projectors).


----------



## poohj80

ArchOwl said:


> You can easily spend over $30 on a single entree at Carthay.  That doesn't include the required app/dessert or any kind of beverage (not required).  Carthay is definitely more expensive than WCT.



Even at lunch?


----------



## AndyR

poohj80 said:


> Even at lunch?



The cheapest appetizer/soup is $11
The cheapest lunch entree is the pulled pork or meatballs @ $18.

So you're starting @ $29 min. In practice The numbers are closer to $15 + $25 for most of the items, so $40 is a more realistic minimum.


----------



## ArchOwl

poohj80 said:


> Even at lunch?



Well, I was comparing dinner at WCT to dinner at Carthay.  



AndyR said:


> The cheapest appetizer/soup is $11
> The cheapest lunch entree is the pulled pork or meatballs @ $18.
> 
> So you're starting @ $29 min. In practice The numbers are closer to $15 + $25 for most of the items, so $40 is a more realistic minimum.



But as *AndyR* noted even lunch at Carthay is going to be more expensive than dinner at WCT in most cases.  And Carthay is a more elegant atmosphere and is the signature restaurant at DCA.  WCT is much more casual.


----------



## papamouse1

AndyR said:


> Having done both the CCR & WCT viewing areas in the past month, I can say that the WCT is the far better viewing experience IMHO.
> 
> CCR viewing is right of center, with the front screen hard to see. The middle and rear screens are ok.
> 
> By comparison WCT is on the centerline (more than the diagram makes out, when you line up the projectors).



I think this is misleading and not accurate to what has been reported through countless posts here since the consolidating of the sections.  

While it is true, there are 2 distinct areas right now for Preferred viewing Just a row down and to the right of where you enter, and then down in the center area where AndR was for his WCT viewing...  They aren't 2 separate viewing areas.  It is true, several people mentioned they were sent to the right with their CCR tickets, but some who had WCT dinner ressies were sent there as well.  Others have reported that if instructed to go to the right, they simply asked to go to the center area AndyR mentioned, and there was no problem.  Others have also mentioned they asked to go into the splash zone (blue ticket) area and were allowed to go if there was room.

Bottom line is you can go to the exact  same area with WCT dinner as CCR lunch & dinner, they aren't separate areas for them.  Now it does seem they may initially try to send you one way or another based on the restaurant, but you can pick whichever one you want.  So pick whichever one you want to eat at for a preferred ticket, then get there early and tell them where you want to go   

I am quite jealous of Andy though... been to see it 2X in a month?  Sweet!!


----------



## coopersmom

papamouse1 said:


> I think this is misleading and not accurate to what has been reported through countless posts here since the consolidating of the sections.
> 
> While it is true, there are 2 distinct areas right now for Preferred viewing Just a row down and to the right of where you enter, and then down in the center area where AndR was for his WCT viewing...  They aren't 2 separate viewing areas.  It is true, several people mentioned they were sent to the right with their CCR tickets, but some who had WCT dinner ressies were sent there as well.  Others have reported that if instructed to go to the right, they simply asked to go to the center area AndyR mentioned, and there was no problem.  Others have also mentioned they asked to go into the splash zone (blue ticket) area and were allowed to go if there was room.
> 
> *Bottom line is you can go to the exact  same area with WCT dinner as CCR lunch & dinner, they aren't separate areas for them.  Now it does seem they may initially try to send you one way or another based on the restaurant, but you can pick whichever one you want.  So pick whichever one you want to eat at for a preferred ticket, then get there early and tell them where you want to go   *



Thank you for your response and I really (really!) hope this is true. Guess I'll hold on to our Carthay reservation and cross my fingers.


----------



## papamouse1

coopersmom said:


> Thank you for your response and I really (really!) hope this is true. Guess I'll hold on to our Carthay reservation and cross my fingers.



Let us know how it all turns out.  It really is a shame that Disney leaves it all up to discussions boards to try and figure their policy out... just tell us how you do it DIsney, we can take it


----------



## AndyR

papamouse1 said:


> Let us know how it all turns out.  It really is a shame that Disney leaves it all up to discussions boards to try and figure their policy out... just tell us how you do it DIsney, we can take it



I did see a CM with (gasp) a map of the sections when they were setting up the ropes. I should have tried to get a pic.


----------



## coopersmom

papamouse1 said:


> Let us know how it all turns out.  It really is a shame that Disney leaves it all up to discussions boards to try and figure their policy out... just tell us how you do it DIsney, we can take it



Exactly. It still might not exactly make sense but at least I'd know for sure what to actually expect. This cross your fingers and hope thing just doesn't really work for me.


----------



## DisneyDork712

coopersmom said:


> This cross your fingers and hope thing just doesn't really work for me.



My thoughts exactly.  This is one of the most complicated things I have ever tried to plan for a Disney vacation!


----------



## poohj80

AndyR said:


> The cheapest appetizer/soup is $11
> The cheapest lunch entree is the pulled pork or meatballs @ $18.
> 
> So you're starting @ $29 min. In practice The numbers are closer to $15 + $25 for most of the items, so $40 is a more realistic minimum.



Kids can eat for between $8-13 at Carthay Circle which is quite a bit less than WCT.  

WCT is also a 3 course meal which to me means a longer experience and I'm not our child will sit through it.


----------



## papamouse1

AndyR said:


> I did see a CM with (gasp) a map of the sections when they were setting up the ropes. I should have tried to get a pic.



Oh man that would have been golden!  Next time, smack him with your foam Mickey hands and snatch that bad boy


----------



## papamouse1

DisneyDork712 said:


> My thoughts exactly.  This is one of the most complicated things I have ever tried to plan for a Disney vacation!



Honestly, after pouring page after page of input in this thread, Hydroguy still says it best.... just get there early enough and you will have a good chance for a nice spot.  If you don't want it to be frustrating, just take the easy route... but it does require time to be spent waiting


----------



## papamouse1

coopersmom said:


> Exactly. It still might not exactly make sense but at least I'd know for sure what to actually expect. This cross your fingers and hope thing just doesn't really work for me.



For us, it is really a pretty simple choice.  We are foodies, and fully intended on giving CCR a chance, so the tickets are just a bonus for us.  Otherwise, I think we would get a blue ticket and get in line


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

poohj80 said:


> Kids can eat for between $8-13 at Carthay Circle which is quite a bit less than WCT.
> 
> WCT is also a 3 course meal which to me means a longer experience and I'm not our child will sit through it.



Don't forget the $5 dessert... so a kid's meal for WOC is really $13 to $18 ish plus tax...

Plus I understand Carthay is pretty slow... 1.5 to 2 hours for dinner... not sure that will be any quicker than WCT.


----------



## coopersmom

poohj80 said:


> Kids can eat for between $8-13 at Carthay Circle which is quite a bit less than WCT.
> 
> WCT is also a 3 course meal which to me means a longer experience and I'm not our child will sit through it.



I'm not sure what you keep trying to say.

First, kids need to have entrees AND appetizers/desserts for World of Color meals at Carthay. So, even if you order the least expensive adult/child options at Carthay, you will still end up spending AT LEAST as much as the Wine Country fixed price World of Color option. And that's with only two courses, not the three offered at Wine Country.

Carthay is also billed as a fine dining experience which, by definition, SHOULD take longer than a more casual, "trattoria," dining experience. Any (good) service though should be catered towards the patron's needs. If you need more sprightly service because you're traveling with a young child a server at any decent restaurant, particularly one in Disneyland, should be able to accommodate you. If you're looking for a more luxurious, lingering meal, that should also be an option.


----------



## ArchOwl

poohj80 said:
			
		

> Kids can eat for between $8-13 at Carthay Circle which is quite a bit less than WCT.
> 
> WCT is also a 3 course meal which to me means a longer experience and I'm not our child will sit through it.



Kids need to order an entree and either an app or dessert.  Add in a beverage, and you are paying about the same for a child.  WCT is a much quicker dining experience than CCR.  The service at CCR can best be described as leisurely.  And most people who dine at CCR are getting three courses anyway.


----------



## papamouse1

coopersmom said:


> I'm not sure what you keep trying to say.
> 
> First, kids need to have entrees AND appetizers/desserts for World of Color meals at Carthay. So, even if you order the least expensive adult/child options at Carthay, you will still end up spending AT LEAST as much as the Wine Country fixed price World of Color option. And that's with only two courses, not the three offered at Wine Country.



Well, based on the reviews found at disneyfoodblog on both restaurants, you could go to CCR and order most expensive entree (steak $13) and most expensive salad/dessert ($5) and it would still be $3 cheaper then the WCT fixed price for kids.  Also, go check out the review on the fixed menu items... the fact they call it 3 courses is a little misleading... the appetizer was 2 small slices of carrot, handful of grapes and 2 balls of cheese, and the dessert was a small tart with one berry on the plate. I look at what all comes with that steak for kids at CCR and then the cool desserts they can pick for themselves and it seem to be every bit as much food as the 3 course for WCT.  PLUS, the WCT looks like you can't pick the app or dessert, only selection you can make is the entree.  Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to knock WCT, but just seems to not compare to quality, price or variety of CCR for kids

Also, the adult menu (for me) just looks way more inviting.  You could get the Carthay House biscuits app ($8), the Pasta with Braised Lamb similar to entrees on the WCT menu ($20), and that amazing looking Peach dessert.. or several other choices for $12... that's $40.  And the WCT fixed price for a basic salad you don't pick a dessert you don't pick and an OK entree for $39.99.  So really, the prices are comparable, if you want them to be.  There are definitely some entrees at CCR much more expensive, but they also look much more appetizing and fine dining to me



> Carthay is also billed as a fine dining experience which, by definition, SHOULD take longer than a more casual, "trattoria," dining experience. Any (good) service though should be catered towards the patron's needs. If you need more sprightly service because you're traveling with a young child a server at any decent restaurant, particularly one in Disneyland, should be able to accommodate you. If you're looking for a more luxurious, lingering meal, that should also be an option.



To me, this is the most important point about choosing for kids.  Clearly, the review seem to indicate that CCR is more of a fine dining experience and so far, people seem to be saying you need to devote extra for this dining experience.  If my kids were still little, I probably wouldn't consider CCR.  I'm just glad they are older now, so our choice is easy... CCR here we come!!


----------



## ArchOwl

papamouse1 said:
			
		

> Also, the adult menu (for me) just looks way more inviting.  You could get the Carthay House biscuits app ($8), the Pasta with Braised Lamb similar to entrees on the WCT menu ($20), and that amazing looking Peach dessert.. or several other choices for $12... that's $40.  And the WCT fixed price for a basic salad you don't pick a dessert you don't pick and an OK entree for $39.99.  So really, the prices are comparable, if you want them to be.  There are definitely some entrees at CCR much more expensive, but they also look much more appetizing and fine dining to me.



Just so you are aware, our server made it very clear that the biscuits didn't count toward the app for the WOC meal.  I am not sure if this is everyone's experience, but our server told us the biscuits didn't count and that you couldn't order certain salads as your entree.


----------



## papamouse1

ArchOwl said:


> Kids need to order an entree and either an app or dessert.  Add in a beverage, and you are paying about the same for a child.....



Just FYI... both WCT fixed meal and CCR kids menu offer the same beverages for free to kids (water, milk, minute maid I believe) and you would have to pay extra at both of them for a different drink for the kids.  You can order least expensive entree and dessert/salad ($8+$4) for $12 or most expensive ($13+5) for $18.  So technically you could do CCR kids meal quite a bit cheaper if you wanted to OR go with a nice steak and cool dessert for a couple bucks less than WCT


----------



## poohj80

coopersmom said:


> I'm not sure what you keep trying to say.



The OP questioned why CC diners receive inferior WOC viewing spots than WCT diners when CC is more expensive.  My point is that CC isn't necessarily more expensive especially when kids are in the party.


----------



## jcarwash

papamouse1 said:


> Honestly, after pouring page after page of input in this thread, Hydroguy still says it best.... just get there early enough and you will have a good chance for a nice spot.  If you don't want it to be frustrating, just take the easy route... but it does require time to be spent waiting



Agreed. On Aug 21 around 10:30am I got blue fastpasses for a 9pm show.

I arrived at WOC at 7:30pm before the ropes opened. 

The group of blue FP holders were let into an initial holding area shortly thereafter. Around 8pm we were let into the viewing area. 

My spot was directly behind those who paid for lunch/dinner/whatever. I could have been right in the wet zone up front if I wanted.

Yes we had to wait, but my experience was not frustrating and went exactly as planned.


----------



## ttig34

ArchOwl said:


> Just so you are aware, our server made it very clear that the biscuits didn't count toward the app for the WOC meal.  I am not sure if this is everyone's experience, but our server told us the biscuits didn't count and that you couldn't order certain salads as your entree.



Wonder what their actual "official" policy is on whether or not biscuits count. As a friend of mine dined there last week, and was allowed to order the biscuits and have it count toward the WOC pass. Doesn't seem right that whether or not it counts is determined by which server you are assigned to.


----------



## coopersmom

poohj80 said:


> The OP questioned why CC diners receive inferior WOC viewing spots than WCT diners when CC is more expensive.  My point is that CC isn't necessarily more expensive especially when kids are in the party.



I believe I am the "original poster" (OP) you are referring to and, yes, I guess if you take one adult and 12 children to Carthay Circle, only order the cheapest possible options, and stick to drinking tap water, it could cost less than a World of Color price fixe meal at Wine Country Trattoria BUT my point remains ... Carthay Circle is California Adventure's signature restaurant and the only one they term fine dining. It is also, by and large, a much higher price point than Wine Country and is generally considered the "superior" and more expensive option by not only the public, but Disney as well. So, all that being said, why on earth would Disney determine that Wine Country diners got preferential viewing spots over Carthay Circle guests? It makes no logistical or financial sense. (I wouldn't even be shocked if they were the same; it's the preference for Wine Country I find baffling.)

Someone who stays at Paradise Pier, Disneyland's version of a value/moderate resort, could, theoretically, be spending more than someone who stays at Disney's Grand Californian (e.g. Paradise Pier suite vs. Grand standard view). But, in general, Paradise Pier guests are paying less than those at Grand Californian. So, I'd ask the same question if they built a theatre and situated Paradise Pier hotel guests in the front row as a special perk, and Grand guests were lead to the back. I'd guess it would't be because there was an off chance that, possibly, the Paradise guests spent more.

It doesn't make you better/worse no matter where you eat/sleep/etc. but it does usually stand to reason that higher price points equal increased perks and an increased (not decreased) level of service. When that does not hold true, the higher price point item/service does not stay that way for long, simply because what person in their right mind pays more, for less?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Disney probably doesn't consider the Carthay viewing area inferior... the section is a great spot to stand for those who don't want anywhere near the wet zone.  The VIP section is in the farthest back area... so obviously Disney believes that the farther back you are the better the view as you can take in the whole scene.  I and a lot of others personally prefer to be as close to the front as possible.  But that doesn't mean it is best... we have to zero in on what we want to look at by being close and that isn't really the intent of the designers of the show.

Its kinda like going to a theatre performance... the best seats aren't the front row... you are too close and looking up... you want to be part way back from the stage.


----------



## JacksGirlz

coopersmom said:


> I believe I am the "original poster" (OP) you are referring to and, yes, I guess if you take one adult and 12 children to Carthay Circle, only order the cheapest possible options, and stick to drinking tap water, it could cost less than a World of Color price fixe meal at Wine Country Trattoria BUT my point remains ... Carthay Circle is California Adventure's signature restaurant and the only one they term fine dining. It is also, by and large, a much higher price point than Wine Country and is generally considered the "superior" and more expensive option by not only the public, but Disney as well. So, all that being said, why on earth would Disney determine that Wine Country diners got preferential viewing spots over Carthay Circle guests? It makes no logistical or financial sense. (I wouldn't even be shocked if they were the same; it's the preference for Wine Country I find baffling.)
> 
> Someone who stays at Paradise Pier, Disneyland's version of a value/moderate resort, could, theoretically, be spending more than someone who stays at Disney's Grand Californian (e.g. Paradise Pier suite vs. Grand standard view). But, in general, Paradise Pier guests are paying less than those at Grand Californian. So, I'd ask the same question if they built a theatre and situated Paradise Pier hotel guests in the front row as a special perk, and Grand guests were lead to the back. I'd guess it would't be because there was an off chance that, possibly, the Paradise guests spent more.
> 
> It doesn't make you better/worse no matter where you eat/sleep/etc. but it does usually stand to reason that higher price points equal increased perks and an increased (not decreased) level of service. When that does not hold true, the higher price point item/service does not stay that way for long, simply because what person in their right mind pays more, for less?



See map of post #976 at the top of page 66 in this thread.  The green area marked CCT lunch is just for lunch.  The green circular area marked for WCT is also for CCT dinner.  The problem is CM confusion.  Some posters have had the experience where CM's have directed ALL CCT WOC diners to the green area further back.  Others have reported that when they ask the CM to go down to the green circular area for CCT dinner passes they have been able to.  Unfortunately, CM's don't seem to all be on the same page which is why all the Diser's experiences have been different.  CCT dinner and WCT dinner should both be able to go to the green circular area towards the front.


----------



## coopersmom

JacksGirlz said:


> See map of post #976 at the top of page 66 in this thread.  The green area marked CCT lunch is just for lunch.  The green circular area marked for WCT is also for CCT dinner.  The problem is CM confusion.  Some posters have had the experience where CM's have directed ALL CCT WOC diners to the green area further back.  Others have reported that when they ask the CM to go down to the green circular area for CCT dinner passes they have been able to.  Unfortunately, CM's don't seem to all be on the same page which is why all the Diser's experiences have been different.  CCT dinner and WCT dinner should both be able to go to the green circular area towards the front.



It was looking at the map that got me concerned originally. 

To complicate matters even further, I talked with my Disney Vacation Planner, who has been helping me make reservations, etc. and she said she spoke to people at Carthay Circle and there is (quote) "no difference in the location if you do the lunch or dinner option."

I know you can get 100 different answers if you talk to 100 different people, so I called myself and was told, basically, the same thing. Carthay Circle lunch/dinner is the same World of Color seating, just showtimes may vary. (Lunch gets first showing, if there are two, and dinner gets second, though if available dinner guests can select the early showing.) I was also told that Carthay Circle's viewing area was "front and center" whatever that means.

An in theatre terms, while I understand the very front row isn't best, the center section certainly is, as is being in the first "orchestra" level of seating.

Oy! All so complicated. I just wish I knew, for sure, what I was getting, before I got it.


----------



## HydroGuy

coopersmom said:


> It was looking at the map that got me concerned originally.
> 
> To complicate matters even further, I talked with my Disney Vacation Planner, who has been helping me make reservations, etc. and she said she spoke to people at Carthay Circle and there is (quote) "no difference in the location if you do the lunch or dinner option."
> 
> I know you can get 100 different answers if you talk to 100 different people, so I called myself and was told, basically, the same thing. Carthay Circle lunch/dinner is the same World of Color seating, just showtimes may vary. (Lunch gets first showing, if there are two, and dinner gets second, though if available dinner guests can select the early showing.) I was also told that Carthay Circle's viewing area was "front and center" whatever that means.
> 
> An in theatre terms, while I understand the very front row isn't best, the center section certainly is, as is being in the first "orchestra" level of seating.
> 
> Oy! All so complicated. I just wish I knew, for sure, what I was getting, before I got it.


Thanks for the feedback. And IMO the very front is better than being further back and in the circle - unless maybe you are at the very front of that circle. But still probably not.


----------



## coopersmom

So it's totally possible I just don't get it, because I've never been, but by the looks of this posted map, the Carthay Circle section is the very back row, the farthest you could possibly get from the fountains, while the Wine Country area is right down front. This is what has me sort of freaking out about our plans. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## papamouse1

ArchOwl said:


> Just so you are aware, our server made it very clear that the biscuits didn't count toward the app for the WOC meal.  I am not sure if this is everyone's experience, but our server told us the biscuits didn't count and that you couldn't order certain salads as your entree.



As ttig34 mentioned... this clearly is a loose policy as many people are reporting getting biscuits as their appetizer.  Sounds like you drew the short straw on servers


----------



## papamouse1

coopersmom said:


> So it's totally possible I just don't get it, because I've never been, but by the looks of this posted map, the Carthay Circle section is the very back row, the farthest you could possibly get from the fountains, while the Wine Country area is right down front. This is what has me sort of freaking out about our plans.
> 
> Am I missing something?



Actually, you are missing something, and I now realize I am partially to blame.

I had put up the map you referenced and had put in the green areas because at the time, people who had CCR lunch were seemingly all being sent to that one lane and people with WCT were seemingly being sent up front.  I posted the map and asked for input... and several people began to respond.  What they shared made it clear that these 2 areas that seemed to be only for CCR lunch and WCT were actually being used by other "preferred" ticket people, so that the current map looked like this...






Back in post 917, I thought I was actually posting this new map, when instead I accidentally posted the same map we had all been working on before.  Sorry for the confusion.

This new map is the one that reflects all the newer input from people who had "preferred" tickets (CCR lunch & dinner, and WCT dinner)  could actually go to any of these green areas they chose... even if the CM wants to send you a certain way for whatever their reason, it is being reported you can got to any area marked preferred... they are not different for WCT or CCR

Also note this map reflects the splash zone up front for blue tickets now as well

Also, it wasn't in this thread ( and I looked to try and find where I read it but no luck) but it's been reported that at times, they may make slight adjustments to sections based on crowds ...


----------



## coopersmom

papamouse1 said:


> Actually, you are missing something, and I now realize I am partially to blame.
> 
> I had put up the map you referenced and had put in the green areas because at the time, people who had CCR lunch were seemingly all being sent to that one lane and people with WCT were seemingly being sent up front.  I posted the map and asked for input... and several people began to respond.  What they shared made it clear that these 2 areas that seemed to be only for CCR lunch and WCT were actually being used by other "preferred" ticket people, so that the current map looked like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in post 917, I thought I was actually posting this new map, when instead I accidentally posted the same map we had all been working on before.  Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> This new map is the one that reflects all the newer input from people who had "preferred" tickets (CCR lunch & dinner, and WCT dinner)  could actually go to any of these green areas they chose... even if the CM wants to send you a certain way for whatever their reason, it is being reported you can got to any area marked preferred... they are not different for WCT or CCR
> 
> Also note this map reflects the splash zone up front for blue tickets now as well
> 
> Also, it wasn't in this thread ( and I looked to try and find where I read it but no luck) but it's been reported that at times, they may make slight adjustments to sections based on crowds ...



Thank you so much for that post. I have been trying to keep up with the thread updates (read the first and last five pages or so) but never saw an adjustment. That does make more sense. Like I said, I totally understand if it's the SAME seating, based on first-come, first-serve, but for the Carthay to be way at the back, and the Wine Country way at the front just didn't make logical sense to me. And I wasn't sure if this was Disney design I just disagreed with or my own obtuseness not to see something.

So, based on consensus, am I OK to leave my reservation for lunch, or should I switch to the beginning of dinner service to make sure we get the most "preferred" option. (i.e. Will we be shuttled to back areas simply because we have "lunch" fast passes? Are they even marked?)

I want to make sure we make the "right" choice since we are not tall people, we've got a five-year-old in tow who will be on central time (so, no late show possibility), and we are trying to see World of Color on a night that Disneyland is closed for a Halloween party, which I know pushes all other guests into DCA. We will try and get there relatively early, but again, a high-energy five-year-old and long waits don't mesh terribly well. So, my plan is definitely not to stroll in at the the last minute, but getting there an hour ahead probably isn't practical either. (He'd be so tired and cranky and frustrated by the time the show started he'd couldn't enjoy it; lesson learned at last year's Walt Disney World fireworks.) That's why we want to get the dinner package in the first place. (And dessert party for Fantasmic viewing.)


----------



## papamouse1

coopersmom said:


> Thank you so much for that post. I have been trying to keep up with the thread updates (read the first and last five pages or so) but never saw an adjustment. That does make more sense. Like I said, I totally understand if it's the SAME seating, based on first-come, first-serve, but for the Carthay to be way at the back, and the Wine Country way at the front just didn't make logical sense to me. And I wasn't sure if this was Disney design I just disagreed with or my own obtuseness not to see something.



Well, to your defense, you were NOT alone...  

The CM's were clearly sending CCR lunch people to top row and WCT to front area (maybe they were told to do it that way to spread it out while it filled up).  SO we all took it for granted they were restricted to those areas.  Based on more input though, I am feeling pretty confident that in Nov when we come and dine at CCR, we can just ask to go to front area even if they try to send me to the side.  I'm with you... I don't want to be in the back if I don't have to


----------



## JadeDarkstar

so now to be up front its blue not green or yellow so I can get blue fp and get right up front right? By being there hour in half early or so


----------



## theluckyrabbit

papamouse1 said:


> As ttig34 mentioned... this clearly is a loose policy as many people are reporting getting biscuits as their appetizer.  Sounds like you drew the short straw on servers



We, also, had the biscuits as an appetizer without any problems. Also, the WOC meal plan seems to be based on money spent, not actual items ordered (i.e. total cost vs. 1 app., 1 entree or 1 entree, 1 dessert). We didn't follow the general menu plan, but our total was high enough that our server gave us the WOC FPs without hesitation.


----------



## Royal Consort

We're going to WOC for the first time at the end of the year. We had planned on eating at Carthay but not because of the WOC FP, just because we thought it looked worth doing.

From this discussion it seems my best bet is to pop a blue FP in the morning and line up approx 90 mins before the show to get a decent view near a rope. 

Does this sounds like a better plan than the Carthay FP strategy?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Royal Consort said:


> We're going to WOC for the first time at the end of the year. We had planned on eating at Carthay but not because of the WOC FP, just because we thought it looked worth doing.
> 
> From this discussion it seems my best bet is to pop a blue FP in the morning and line up approx 90 mins before the show to get a decent view near a rope.
> 
> Does this sounds like a better plan than the Carthay FP strategy?



Will you be at the parks for several days? If so, and if you were planning to eat at CCR anyway, why not do both and compare views? WOC is a great show and worth seeing more than once.


----------



## jcarwash

JadeDarkstar said:
			
		

> so now to be up front its blue not green or yellow so I can get blue fp and get right up front right? By being there hour in half early or so



That is what I saw on Aug 21 -- a blue pass let you go all the way to the front center wet zone.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

thanks


----------



## AndyR

Here's the vid from my P&S from Friday's show from the CCR Preferred railing viewing spot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPLUZ35tYmc

Andy


----------



## chickyann

AndyR said:
			
		

> Here's the vid from my P&S from Friday's show from the CCR Preferred railing viewing spot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPLUZ35tYmc
> 
> Andy



Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## gilesmt

I thought I would let you know of two experiences we had at WOC last week.

First and you would have to know my ex to know he was not doing this for extra privileges, he got separated from us a week ago Wednesday late afternoon, we was on the pier and sitting in woc seating. When they tried to move him out because they were preparing for the show, he asked to stay, they said no he would néed a woc FP ticket and get in line. He had a fast pass but had no idea what for so he pulled out his wallet and out came his 100% disabled vet and purple heart, the cm apologized and told him thank you for the service and feel free to just sit here and watch the show. I thought that was extra magical, he texted us and told us to go home without him he was staying for the show since he got his fast pass, his fast pass was for a ride not the show by the way.

Second, just to let those with disabilities that have the hand held device, I used it for woc on Thursday. I went to guest relationship and asked for the device and fast pass tickets. We waited until everyone else went in and then walked up to our yellow pole, but again with my ex's cane and me with dog they asked if we wanted to sit, we said yes, they took us middle second tier, don't know if that was still yellow or not but it was close to water. The kids sat against fence, we sat on bench, was not crowded at all, with the device I could hear the discribtion of everything going on and being up close I could see the different colors coming up. It was great, could still be a little better but for the most part it was great and being able to sit with the dog and device in a not so crowded place was a special treat, I could concintrate on the show and not my feet, or being knocked over, or having someone step on the dog and all those other things. 

My ex loved both the shows and Thanks the cm who allowed him to sit both shows.


----------



## gilesmt

Oh by the looks of the post showing colors we would have been seating in the preferred seating right up front and center. We where in front of the circle part, there were a few people down a step in front of us and then it was us up a few feet and sitting on a bench with just a few w/c people around us. Maybe because it was a very slow day at the park but these were perfect seats, even for the blind.


----------



## jkstewart1800

I think my head is going to explode! 
I tried reading the whole thread but kinda pooped out.

Let me see if I got this straight.

There are 3 sections now. Yellow, Blue and Green.

Blue is good, and you can get a FP for that section at 9am (we are staying at the GC)
Yellow can be good too, and you don't need a FP for that.

Green comes only with PD....

Right?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jkstewart1800 said:


> I think my head is going to explode!
> I tried reading the whole thread but kinda pooped out.
> 
> Let me see if I got this straight.
> 
> There are 3 sections now. Yellow, Blue and Green.
> 
> There are 3 sections: Blue, Yellow, and Preferred Dining. There is no Green section (the green is used to highlight Preferred Dining on the map).
> 
> Blue is good, and you can get a FP for that section at 9am (we are staying at the GC)
> Yellow can be good too, and you don't need a FP for that.
> 
> A FP is _required_ to view WOC from the Paradise Park viewing area in any section. You will not be allowed into the viewing area without a FP. Think of the FP as your ticket to the show.
> 
> All sections have good and bad viewing. There is no one section that guarantees good views for everyone.
> 
> Green comes only with PD....
> 
> Again, there is no Green section. Preferred Dining is its own area and has been broken down into WCT lunch, WCT dinner, and CCR. Disney appears to be working this out on a daily basis. Read through the last few pages of this thread to get the latest info on which Preferred Dining FP goes where.
> 
> Right?



Hope this helps! Don't get discouraged or overwhelmed -- WOC is a great show and worth the effort!


----------



## jkstewart1800

theluckyrabbit said:


> Hope this helps! Don't get discouraged or overwhelmed -- WOC is a great show and worth the effort!



Thanks!

Okay.. so Yellow, Blue and PD.

I don't want to do the PD route. And we are staying at the GC... so my best bet is to get a FP (showticket) as early as possible and then get in line as early as possible for either the blue or yellow section. 

Can kids be on shoulders? at WDW there is a huge debate about this for parades. How do kids see if they are not in the front row at WOC? and How would/do adults see if there are kids on shoulders? 

There really isn't a 'better bet' with either blue or yellow? Are there different FP arrival times? Like... they start letting people in before other people?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jkstewart1800 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Okay.. so Yellow, Blue and PD.
> 
> I don't want to do the PD route. And we are staying at the GC... so my best bet is to get a FP (showticket) as early as possible and then get in line as early as possible for either the blue or yellow section.
> 
> When are you visiting? Depending on the time of year, you might not need to line up so early for WOC FPs. During Thanksgiving or Christmas holidays, yes, better safe than sorry. But during an off peak time, there could be  FPs available into the afternoon.
> The more time you give yourself to wait for a good spot, the better your chances. Plan on 60-90 minutes, depending on the crowds. The second show (if there is one) can be easier for finding good spots.
> 
> Can kids be on shoulders? at WDW there is a huge debate about this for parades. How do kids see if they are not in the front row at WOC? and How would/do adults see if there are kids on shoulders?
> 
> If you don't have to put your child on your shoulders, don't. It really creates a viewing block for those behind you. If you put your child on your hip, his/her head should be about level (shoulder level or higher) with yours. If you can see, the child can see. Of course, the view will be better if you are right at the front or right behind a railing with no one in front of you, but even if you are not right at the front, putting the child on your hip or having them stand on their stroller should be fine. Being considerate of those around you will go a long way toward building good will and sharing good vibes (remember, you're going to be next to these people for a while).
> 
> There really isn't a 'better bet' with either blue or yellow? Are there different FP arrival times? Like... they start letting people in before other people?
> 
> It really depends on your preference. Blue has the bridge (which people like because you can be right up at the railing), but it is a side view overall. Yellow has the largest section, so there are more spots to choose from. When we've seen the show, the sections went in at the same time. But, since the areas are roped off, you can only go into your specified area. This prevents mass hysteria with all sections mixed together. I've read that the picnic FPs (yellow) are allowed in their section before the regular FPs, but I have not experienced this firsthand.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I know this thread is LONG, but just make sure you really read the first post carefully. It has lots of really good info and will be updated soon, so keep checking back.


----------



## jkstewart1800

theluckyrabbit said:


> I know this thread is LONG, but just make sure you really read the first post carefully. It has lots of really good info and will be updated soon, so keep checking back.



I read the first 5 pages... but then jumped ahead and got myself all confused.

We are going the 3rd week in may. TP says its a 3... so hopefully it won't be too bad.

I will keep reading other material too about this... and maybe at a better time of the day than the middle of the night! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

AndyR said:


> Here's the vid from my P&S from Friday's show from the CCR Preferred railing viewing spot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPLUZ35tYmc
> 
> Andy



Thanks Andy!  That's great!



theluckyrabbit said:


> If you don't have to put your child on your shoulders, don't. It really creates a viewing block for those behind you. If you put your child on your hip, his/her head should be about level (shoulder level or higher) with yours. If you can see, the child can see. Of course, the view will be better if you are right at the front or right behind a railing with no one in front of you, but even if you are not right at the front, putting the child on your hip or having them stand on their stroller should be fine. Being considerate of those around you will go a long way toward building good will and sharing good vibes (remember, you're going to be next to these people for a while).



So, strollers are allowed in the WOC viewing area?  I was assuming we'd have to park outside.


----------



## HydroGuy

poohj80 said:


> Thanks Andy!  That's great!
> 
> 
> 
> So, strollers are allowed in the WOC viewing area?  I was assuming we'd have to park outside.


Strollers are fine in the WOC viewing area.


----------



## HydroGuy

jkstewart1800 said:


> I think my head is going to explode!
> I tried reading the whole thread but kinda pooped out.
> 
> Let me see if I got this straight.
> 
> There are 3 sections now. Yellow, Blue and Green.
> 
> Blue is good, and you can get a FP for that section at 9am (we are staying at the GC)
> Yellow can be good too, and you don't need a FP for that.
> 
> Green comes only with PD....
> 
> Right?


No need to read this whole thread. That would take some time!

Read the OP, the links int he OP to other key posts in this thread, and then posts over the last month or two (the most recent posts).

I will be seeing WOC in mid-October and will scope out what I see and compare notes with others who have posted here and update the entire OP. I was planning to do all of this in July but had a misadventure. 

Good luck! WOC rocks!


----------



## jcarwash

poohj80 said:


> So, strollers are allowed in the WOC viewing area?  I was assuming we'd have to park outside.



This wasn't required, but we decided to fold up our stroller when it came time for everyone to stand for the show. Folding the stroller gave us more room to stand.


----------



## wamommy2four

Just wanted to share my experience from Wed. Sept. 19th.  My dh and I arrived at the park (yay for our anniversary trip with no kids) at around 2 ish.  We had originally planned on doing the picnic meal to ensure that we got FP's, but ended up decided to take our chances.  We went over and got or FP's as soon as we arrived and got yellow just as expected.  Well after that we decided that we wanted to just sit down and relax and eat.  So, we ended up going to WCT and just checked to see if we could get the WOC lunch and they said it was no problem.  We had a great lunch (loved the dessert tray) and got FP's.  We had a great spot front and center on the second level.  Perfect view.  I am so happy that we did it that way.  

Our only complaint was that just as we stood up and the show was about to start and family worked their way up throught the crowds and pushed their kids right up into our space.  My husband wasn't too pleased.  I would never just squeeze myself or my children into someones area or even expect to get a spot at the last minute, but such is life at Disneyland.  Anyway, thanks for all the great info from this thread.


----------



## DisneyDork712

wamommy2four said:


> Just wanted to share my experience from Wed. Sept. 19th.  My dh and I arrived at the park (yay for our anniversary trip with no kids) at around 2 ish.  We had originally planned on doing the picnic meal to ensure that we got FP's, but ended up decided to take our chances.  We went over and got or FP's as soon as we arrived and got yellow just as expected.  Well after that we decided that we wanted to just sit down and relax and eat.  So, we ended up going to WCT and just checked to see if we could get the WOC lunch and they said it was no problem.  We had a great lunch (loved the dessert tray) *and got Red FP's*.  We had a great spot front and center on the second level.  Perfect view.  I am so happy that we did it that way.
> 
> Our only complaint was that just as we stood up and the show was about to start and family worked their way up throught the crowds and pushed their kids right up into our space.  My husband wasn't too pleased.  I would never just squeeze myself or my children into someones area or even expect to get a spot at the last minute, but such is life at Disneyland.  Anyway, thanks for all the great info from this thread.



I am so confused...  So they _do _still have a red section??  Is it in the same spot as the first map in this thread??


----------



## wamommy2four

DisneyDork712 said:


> I am so confused...  So they _do _still have a red section??  Is it in the same spot as the first map in this thread??



OMG!  I am sorry.  Now I've got the colors messed up in my head.  It was front and center *Green* on the new map.  Sorry for the added confusion! I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## mshrm

When you purchase the WOC meals do you get a seat for the show or just a special place to stand?


----------



## poohj80

mshrm said:


> When you purchase the WOC meals do you get a seat for the show or just a special place to stand?



A pass to a specific area to stand.


----------



## volleygirl

Hi all!

I'm trying to gather information for our first family trip to the Land...we are WDW veterans and went this last March.  I see that the WOC is one of the "must" dos of our trip.  We are starting our park day on a Thursday, so there is only one WOC show.  DH cannot join us until afternoon due to work.  I'm wondering if we should order a picnic so that we can get him a fastpass as well since he won't have activated his park pass for the day in the morning.  

If so, we would get a yellow, correct?  I'm not seeing any suggestions anywhere for "decent" viewing in the yellow area.  Does anyone have any?

We will have two kids with us:  DD (5) and DS (8).  I like the idea of scoping out the area in the day, but I'm wondering if there are general thoughts as to better viewing areas than others.

Thanks!


----------



## papamouse1

volleygirl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm trying to gather information for our first family trip to the Land...we are WDW veterans and went this last March.  I see that the WOC is one of the "must" dos of our trip.  We are starting our park day on a Thursday, so there is only one WOC show.  DH cannot join us until afternoon due to work.  I'm wondering if we should order a picnic so that we can get him a fastpass as well since he won't have activated his park pass for the day in the morning.
> 
> If so, we would get a yellow, correct?  I'm not seeing any suggestions anywhere for "decent" viewing in the yellow area.  Does anyone have any?
> 
> We will have two kids with us:  DD (5) and DS (8).  I like the idea of scoping out the area in the day, but I'm wondering if there are general thoughts as to better viewing areas than others.
> 
> Thanks!



In this updated map, you will see a few yellow stars and green stars located near the center.  These are the premium spots for viewing WoC in the yellow zone (according to Hydroguy's research)


----------



## ArchOwl

So, I was at the parks over the weekend and Monday and saw WOC on  Sunday, September 23 at the second show, 10:15pm.  First of all, WOC FPs for the second show weren't even available until sometime after 5pm (we got blue at 6pm).  Then CMs weren't even collecting FPs at the second show and just letting everyone in.  It was deserted.  We arrived a few minutes before the show and here are some pics:







Halllooooo!  Anyone here?  Not really...






So, if you can, do the second show.


----------



## DemonLlama

So, we are interested in seeing the second WoC show on Sunday at 10:15 Oct. 14.

Is there a way to figure out when the second show passes will start being available so we can aim for blue?


----------



## juliebug1997

Are all shows the ones where you can wear the special ears or is that only select shows?


----------



## jcarwash

juliebug1997 said:
			
		

> Are all shows the ones where you can wear the special ears or is that only select shows?



All the shows, and I'm sure Disney would love it if you did. I did not see anyone except cast members wearing the glow ears on August 21.


----------



## HydroGuy

DemonLlama said:


> So, we are interested in seeing the second WoC show on Sunday at 10:15 Oct. 14.
> 
> Is there a way to figure out when the second show passes will start being available so we can aim for blue?


No not really. There are rumors that if you ask the CMs at the FP machines they may give you want even before official distribution.


----------



## d1gitman

WOC newbie here....we will be at DLCA 12/25-12/31 and are psyched to finally see WOC.  We moved from SoCal just a month or so before WOC opened. 

We have done the dining package for Fantasmic! at DHS in FL and thus intend to do so for WOC.  My question is whether or not it matters which restaurant we choose from those that offers the package.  Are there different levels of viewing areas offered by the package?  are there any restauarants that you can watch WOC directly from?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Which restaurant you choose for a WOC dining package depends largely on your food preferences and price range. WCT offer a prix fixe meal (with generous portions) and CCR is a la carte (so the bill can be large if you order many items). WCT requires each person to order from the WOC prix fixe menu and CCR requires each person to order either 1 appetizer & 1 entree or 1 entree & 1 dessert from the regular menu. There is no restaurant from which you can view WOC directly. There have been reports over the summer of people with Preferred Dining FPs being put into different viewing sections based on where they dined, but I think by the time you arrive, most of the confusion will have been cleared up.


----------



## dusten

I'm looking for a map with the location for WoC fastpass kiosks at Grizzly River clearly marked.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Is there a specific reason why you want a map? The WOC FP machines are right next to GRR, and there are signs that say World of Color, and CMs pointing the way to the machines. If you can find GRR in person or on a map, you'll find the FP machines.


----------



## HydroGuy

dusten said:


> I'm looking for a map with the location for WoC fastpass kiosks at Grizzly River clearly marked.


As the PP said the WOC FP machines are right at the entrance to GRR. Any DCA map will show you where GRR is. The OP has a link to a photo:



HydroGuy said:


> *Where do I get World of Color FASTPASSes?*
> 
> At this time the Grizzly River Run FP machines are dedicated to World of Color in the morning, transitioning mid-day to offer GRR and WOC in parallel. See WOC and GRR FPs Distributed in Parallel.


----------



## durantigger

I have a question about Yellow lineup.  I have purchased picnics for tomorrow (Monday, Oct 1) because we will be arriving later in the day.

If I want to try for the "prime" yellow spots at the wet rail (hey, it's gonna be 103 degrees, so wet sounds good!!), do I want the West or East Yellow queue??

Thanks for any help/info!!

Krista


----------



## HydroGuy

durantigger said:


> I have a question about Yellow lineup.  I have purchased picnics for tomorrow (Monday, Oct 1) because we will be arriving later in the day.
> 
> If I want to try for the "prime" yellow spots at the wet rail (hey, it's gonna be 103 degrees, so wet sounds good!!), do I want the West or East Yellow queue??
> 
> Thanks for any help/info!!
> 
> Krista


I will see WOC in two weeks and will update the OP. I do not believe there is an east yellow queue anymore. You will need to check when you arrive but I think there is only west or at least something that is towards the west.


----------



## volleygirl

So I think I've got my gameplan on.  My only other question, is that I'm probably going to go in ahead of DH and the kids.  However, I'm wondering if anyone knows how far before the show starts will they open the queues?  We are going to a Thursday show, so only one show that night at or around 8:15.  In case I'm being confusing (because I often am).  I'm wondering when before the show will they let people in to the standing area?  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## durantigger

HydroGuy said:


> I will see WOC in two weeks and will update the OP. I do not believe there is an east yellow queue anymore. You will need to check when you arrive but I think there is only west or at least something that is towards the west.



Thanks!  I will ask a CM about lineup when we get there.  EXCITED!!


----------



## bzkds

is reserved seating for WOC WCT better than CCR? or are they about the same?


----------



## HydroGuy

bzkds said:


> is reserved seating for WOC WCT better than CCR? or are they about the same?


There is no reserved seating for WOC. There is reserved _standing_.

It appears that viewing areas for CCR and WCT are the same but the CMs may direct guests of each to different areas and if the guests do not ask then they end up in different areas. But if they ask then they go to whichever area they want. In other words CMs try to make it simple by telling you where to go but you are not required to go to those areas and need to speak up.


----------



## meyersfam11

Any advice on where the best place to eat for WOC?  Currently we have reservations for CCR, but after reading pages and pages of this thread, I dont know which is the best.  We are a family of 4.  2 adults and a 12 year old and 5 year old.  Would a lunch option possibly be the best option for the 1st WOC showing as opposed to a dinner?


----------



## jcarwash

volleygirl said:


> So I think I've got my gameplan on.  My only other question, is that I'm probably going to go in ahead of DH and the kids.  However, I'm wondering if anyone knows how far before the show starts will they open the queues?  We are going to a Thursday show, so only one show that night at or around 8:15.  In case I'm being confusing (because I often am).  I'm wondering when before the show will they let people in to the standing area?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I would guess around 7:15pm. For a 9pm show on Aug 21, I was let into the viewing area around 8pm.


----------



## HydroGuy

meyersfam11 said:


> Any advice on where the best place to eat for WOC?  Currently we have reservations for CCR, but after reading pages and pages of this thread, I dont know which is the best.  We are a family of 4.  2 adults and a 12 year old and 5 year old.  Would a lunch option possibly be the best option for the 1st WOC showing as opposed to a dinner?


Yep!


----------



## ducky_love

I'm sorry. I'm sure this is answered somewhere but I can't seem to find it. Is there any place outside the park to see WOC?  We'll be staying at DLH. I thought I remembered reading about a view from the PPH pool?  Is that the best option?

We won't be getting in until an hour before closing so it doesn't make sense to buy the extra day. (At least not anymore since it means buying a one day ticket.)


----------



## HydroGuy

ducky_love said:


> I'm sorry. I'm sure this is answered somewhere but I can't seem to find it. Is there any place outside the park to see WOC?  We'll be staying at DLH. I thought I remembered reading about a view from the PPH pool?  Is that the best option?
> 
> We won't be getting in until an hour before closing so it doesn't make sense to buy the extra day. (At least not anymore since it means buying a one day ticket.)


I am not an big expert on this but I understand you can see it from some parts of the PPH. Nothing like seeing it up close. You can also see it from some parts of the GCH.


----------



## ducky_love

HydroGuy said:
			
		

> I am not an big expert on this but I understand you can see it from some parts of the PPH. Nothing like seeing it up close. You can also see it from some parts of the GCH.



Thank you!  I guess we'll poke around and see what we can find.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Seems to me the pool at the pph doesn't face the right direction. We had a view of woc from our room... Sort of sideways but could hear the music fine with the window open. But it doesn't compare to seeing it from the park.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

YEA!!!!!  Finally made it through reading all 75 pages!!!!  

Ok, so have a game plan -- CCT (was thinking of doing dining right at 5:00 for the 8:00-ish show, but also considering the later show), eat and go straight to WOC to arrive early (hopefully done with dinner in time to arrive 60-90 minutes early).  ASK to go down to the front preferred area.....  Still a little confused about the queueing processess (where to go when I get there to queue up for preferred dining so I can make sure to be one of the first in to get a spot at the rail and don't spend a lot of time wondering around lost while other people beat me to it!    I'm 5'6" and my DS 14 is a few inches taller than me, but will also have DS7 who will be miserable if she can't see, so have to make it to a premo-front rail spot!  So, any further word on the queue process?  (We will be willing to arrive early and wait, just need to know where to go when we get there!)  I know this is still changing and to ask CMs, but with my luck  I want to be as prepared as possible, so any tips there would be great!

Also, we will be there the week of Christmas.  (21-27)  Any tips on that time of year?  I keep going back and fourth between the early show and the second show (I am assuming there will be a second show at that time of year with peak crowds?)  We are used to long days at WDW, but don't want to be too tired to enjoy the show.  Also, was planning on doing it on Christmas Eve - my thoughts being treat ourselves to a nice Christmas Eve meal at CCT, and then take in the show for the wow-factor!  Then head back to hotel (DLH) to get ready for Santa and an early morning the next morning.  We will be in each park at least 2 days (5 day park hoppers), so we could possibly do WOC the day before (12/23).  I know I've read to do it as early as possible to allow for cancellations, but really wanted the special event for Christmas Eve.  (Although have thought of popping over to DL for the characters in pjs at closing).  Any thoughts on Christmas Eve?

It's taken me a while to read through this whole thread  But a BIG thank you to everyone for all your work in putting all this together!


----------



## TahoeMom

We saw the show last Thursday (10/4) so I wanted to post our experiences.  First of all, the queuing is so much better than a year ago.  Last year, we started in one place, then we were moved to another, then to a third place before finally being let in.  Every time we moved there was a lot of pushing and shoving and we lost ground in terms of our place in "line".  

This year we had Yellow (got our tickets mid-afternoon I think - maybe 2 or 3pm).  My husband arrived in the queuing area at about 7:10 and he was the first person there.  (We had been told to line up near the Golden Zephyr - he asked cast members nearby and they told him where to stand).  They literally put up the ropes right around where he was standing.  A few people arrived soon after he did and by the time the kids and I got there at 7:45 or so there was a big line.  They let us into the viewing area at about 8:00 I think.  We went right to the front boardwalk area.  We could have gone anywhere in that area that we wanted to - there is no distinction between blue and yellow in that front wet zone - they just let the 2 colors in from opposite sides.
We were just to the right (when facing the water) of the semi-circle area and our view was great!  We loved being up front.  It was not too crowded - lots of people but not shoulder to shoulder.

Of course, by the time we visit next year, I am sure the whole process will have changed yet again!


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

DD and I are heading to the parks tomorrow cool1 and are planning to catch WOC on Thursday.  I see there's rain in the forecast, which is fine since we love the parks on rainy days, but was wondering - do they cancel WOC if it's raining?  I'm sure they would in a thunderstorm or if it's windy, but what about just rain?  Thanks for any info - just trying to be prepared


----------



## HydroGuy

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> DD and I are heading to the parks tomorrow cool1 and are planning to catch WOC on Thursday.  I see there's rain in the forecast, which is fine since we love the parks on rainy days, but was wondering - do they cancel WOC if it's raining?  I'm sure they would in a thunderstorm or if it's windy, but what about just rain?  Thanks for any info - just trying to be prepared


Nope!


----------



## poohj80

All I can say is WOW!  WOC certainly lived up to our expectations!

Ate lunch at Carthay to get reserved seating. When I entered with DD, CM said I could either be in back Carthay area or wet zone (WCT section). When DH caught up with us, they weren't going to let him join us in the wet zone so  guess all I can confirm is YMMV.


----------



## volleygirl

I think I saw the answer to this earlier, but I wanted to make sure I got the correct answer.

We are going to DCA on a Thursday, no EE.  If the park opens at 9, when will WOC fastpasses be available at GRR?  We are going to get fast passes to RSR first, but don't know if after that we should do rides for a little bit, or if it will be open at 9 to get them at that point.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HydroGuy

volleygirl said:


> I think I saw the answer to this earlier, but I wanted to make sure I got the correct answer.
> 
> We are going to DCA on a Thursday, no EE.  If the park opens at 9, when will WOC fastpasses be available at GRR?  We are going to get fast passes to RSR first, but don't know if after that we should do rides for a little bit, or if it will be open at 9 to get them at that point.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


WOC FPs would be available starting at 9AM park opening on such days and last until the afternoon at least.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

So Hydroguy - have you made it back to check it out yet to see what the proceedures seem to be these days?  Can't wait to get your official take on it with the changes from this summer with CCT!


----------



## momsquad

tylerandalexsmom said:


> So Hydroguy - have you made it back to check it out yet to see what the proceedures seem to be these days?  Can't wait to get your official take on it with the changes from this summer with CCT!



Also on standby for the WOC report. . .


----------



## jasonriv

Me too!! I'm anxious to get the updated scoop even though I already booked my WCT dinner package.

And thank you sooooo much for the info in this and your other superthreads!!! I've been to DLR 12 times but now I feel like a newbie with all the new attractions and entertainment that have opened in the loooooong 6 years since my last visit!!

Jason


----------



## DemonLlama

Woke up Tuesday morning late thanks to the Halloween party the night before and got a wild hair. Called and made lunch reservations at Carthay Circle so I wouldn't completely obsess about how early to get to WoC or whether we'd get there in time for the blue fastpasses. We'd only done one sit down meal and were getting tired of counter service anyway.

When we called at 10:00 they had a spot for 11:50. 

The show was at 8:15, with our tickets saying we had to be in the area by 8:00. We were back in the Paradise Pier area around 5:00 and CMs were already lined in pairs along the area. I ask a couple of guys where the preferred seating group lined up and they told us under King Triton at the Ariel Ride. I asked what time people tended to start queing up and dude says, "oh, with preferred seating you can wait until 8:00!" I tried not to look at him like he had two heads.

At 7:00 we came back around and the girl at the preferred area spot wasn't letting anyone in yet and there appeared to be almost no one waiting at the ropes, just a handful under Triton. Ariel was a walk-on, so we rode that and came back out to find the area had been opened. 

We didn't know we could ask for the front viewing area and when they asked and we told them "Carthay", we were herded into the upper part along the rail, although within those few minutes, the rail along the front was already filled before we got there.

We plopped down, backs to the rail for an hour, and people watched, especially the girl who worked her way one foot step every two minutes to wriggle between me and the couple who had gotten there right ahead of us and were to our left on the rail. It was fun to watch her attempt at stealth.

I wanted a nice meal and less stress about lining up more than two hours early for a show, so the fact that you can't actually see the surface of the water from my height when the lower areas fill in wasn't a make or break problem, but it might be for people who shelled out the money just for the viewing. 

The area to our right facing the water was already packing them in towards the back of the area when we walked up to the rail at 7:10

Our main mistake was focusing on the rail nearest the center that we could stake instead of spotting the light tower directly in front of us. The view was just okay.

I'm glad we got to see it. I loved the Brave and Pirates sections. But it's not something I'd do preferred seating again for, nor would I feel like I needed to spend hours to get the best view. I guess I'm more of a Fantasmic chick


----------



## ballarinamom

I guess I'm a little confused. We are going in a month and also going to CCT for the WOC pass. So you said you went to te rail but should have headed for the light post. Can you please clarify so I know where to try for? Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## DemonLlama

ballarinamom said:


> I guess I'm a little confused. We are going in a month and also going to CCT for the WOC pass. So you said you went to te rail but should have headed for the light post. Can you please clarify so I know where to try for? Thanks so much for posting!



As you walk in to the preferred area, cast members are standing at the stairs. You can go right at that point, to be at the upper rail, elevated over those below you a bit, or down the stairs to the rail that makes a U-shape at the water where you will get wet. 

If you tell them you have Carthay Circle passes, you will be directed to the upper area unless you ask otherwise. (We didn't know to ask.)

The light tower will block your view from the upper area unless you want to go further to the right and the end of the roped off preferred section. Benches for handicapped seating take up the most centered of the viewing area in this upper railed spot. 

We were focused on the railing since my 4'9 daughter can't see over anyone in a standing situation. It wasn't until the lights dimmed that we realized we were staring a the big black light tower between us and the water.


----------



## ballarinamom

Thanks so much! My daughter will be 11 when we go so she is too big to pick up if she cant see and I would be totally annoyed by the light post. So I appreciate your warning!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Thanks everyone for the updates!  I've got to make my CCT reservations soon.  Still debating whether to go for lunch or dinner time reservation.  I know at first it seemed like the people with dinner reservations had better choices for viewing area than lunch, but then it seemed to be the same (lunch or dinner) for CCT (I know WCT was different, be we want to try out CCT).  So does that still seem to be the case?  (No difference in viewing aread between lunch and dinner for CCT?)


----------



## HydroGuy

Bump. Today I finally got the OP revised to reflect what I experienced a couple weeks ago with WOC and a CCR lunch package. The good news is this was all consistent with what folks have been reporting for the last several months.


----------



## papamouse1

Thanks Hydro... 

Good to hear we are on the right track  

Can't wait for 3 more weeks!!  Woohoo!  My first trip to WoC


----------



## lisachrystine

TahoeMom said:


> We could have gone anywhere in that area that we wanted to - there is no distinction between blue and yellow in that front wet zone - they just let the 2 colors in from opposite sides.
> We were just to the right (when facing the water) of the semi-circle area and our view was great!  We loved being up front.  It was not too crowded - lots of people but not shoulder to shoulder.



This was exactly our experience! I think we were in the same spot - only we had blue FPs (collected at about 11 am while I was waiting out the rest of the group for baby swap in 2 hour standby at RSR ). No one stopped us from crossing over to where we thought we'd have the best view. We were on the rail right on the center line if you look at the map in the OP. I have DS7, DS5 and DD3, so it is a MUST for us to be on a rail. We arrived 90 minutes before the show (this was Tuesday, Oct. 16 for an 8:15 showtime) and people were already being let in to the viewing area. After the show, when I asked DS7 if he liked it as much this time as he did last time (it was one of his favorites from our last trip), he said "no. It was better!" I guess viewing spot does make a difference!

View from our spot:


----------



## lori2tigers

Fantastic picture, lisachrystine!


----------



## bhyer

That is an amazing picture.  What kind of camera, lens, etc. did you use to take it?


----------



## lisachrystine

lori2tigers said:


> Fantastic picture, lisachrystine!





bhyer said:


> That is an amazing picture.  What kind of camera, lens, etc. did you use to take it?



Thanks! I actually didn't even have my DSLR with me this trip. I used a Nikon Coolpix P300, set to P, so I could turn the flash off. It's an amazing little point and shoot camera. The only one I've ever found that does well in low light.


----------



## specialks

Can you buy the light up ears for WOC still?  If so, where & how much?  Thanks!


----------



## TahoeMom

specialks said:


> Can you buy the light up ears for WOC still?  If so, where & how much?  Thanks!



When we were there at the beginning of October you could buy them and they were all over the place - most stores in DCA and DL had them as did the World of Disney.


----------



## DLR29

specialks said:


> Can you buy the light up ears for WOC still?  If so, where & how much?  Thanks!



My guess is that these won't be around for much longer.  It really hasn't gained any popularity.  It's cool when everyone in the viewing area has them on (AP previews), but in my recent visits I've only seen a handful of people with them on at each show.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

specialks said:


> Can you buy the light up ears for WOC still?  If so, where & how much?  Thanks!



This past weekend, the Glow With The Show Ears were available at many locations in both parks. Also at WOD in DtD. The cost with tax is about $25, without any discount taken.


----------



## Nonsuch

DLR29 said:


> My guess is that these won't be around for much longer.  It really hasn't gained any popularity.  It's cool when everyone in the viewing area has them on (AP previews), but in my recent visits I've only seen a handful of people with them on at each show.


You might be correct.  The price needs to be $10 or less 

There was a promotion for AP holders at the end of September, for free Glow with the Show Ears for every $50 spent.  I wonder how many were given away, or is interest so low Disney can't even give them away


----------



## LVdisneyChick

Is this list still accurate as to what rides close early?

California Screamin'
Games of the Boardwalk
Golden Zephyr
King Triton's Carousel
Jumpin' Jellyfish
Mickey's Fun Wheel
Silly Symphony Swings

Since this list does not include toy story how bad are the wait times during the show?


----------



## papamouse1

DLR29 said:


> My guess is that these won't be around for much longer.  It really hasn't gained any popularity.  It's cool when everyone in the viewing area has them on (AP previews), but in my recent visits I've only seen a handful of people with them on at each show.



While I do understand the limited sales, I don't see any way this will go away soon... someday, maybe, but not soon.  They have invested far too much money already in setting this system up, plus they are adding more setups at other shows.  They only have the ears manufactured and the main expense for this is done.  Even with limited sales, there is no upside to shutting it down quickly.  Guess we will see


----------



## HydroGuy

LVdisneyChick said:


> Is this list still accurate as to what rides close early?
> 
> California Screamin'
> Games of the Boardwalk
> Golden Zephyr
> King Triton's Carousel
> Jumpin' Jellyfish
> Mickey's Fun Wheel
> Silly Symphony Swings
> 
> Since this list does not include toy story how bad are the wait times during the show?


Just so you get an answer, I am the OP of the thread and I was there at WOC two weeks ago. I believe your list is accurate because the lights need to dim around Paradise Pier for the show to happen. All those rides throw light into the WOC area. California Screamin and Mickey's Fun Wheel for sure close. So do Silly Symphony Swings and Golden Zephyr. The others I do not know for sure. Maybe others do. But I suspect they do close because of their proximity to WOC.


----------



## yaya74

I watched WOC last night standing outside of Ariel's Grotto without a fastpass. We dined there last night, When we were exiting the restaurant at 715pm, I saw a roped-up area outside of the restaurant. I asked if a Fasspass was needed to go into the area. CM said no. There were only handful of people standing there. So my family watched the show from that spot. The view was great because it was higher and I could also see the light effect in the audience area. I thought I would not be able to see WOC during my trip. So it was a great surprise!


----------



## lucysmom

We will be at DL over at the start of the holidays and we would like to see the show. I understand that we can get fastpasses because we are staying at the Grand Californian, but due to health issues, Iwe cannot stand for that length of time. If I bring my handicapped pass, can my two children and I sit in the handicapped section? Also, when everyone else stands up, will I still be able to see from the handicapped section?


----------



## Nonsuch

lucysmom said:


> If I bring my handicapped pass, can my two children and I sit in the handicapped section?


Yes, your entire party may sit together.



lucysmom said:


> ...when everyone else stands up, will I still be able to see from the handicapped section?


Yes, you will be able to see.

This video was shot from a VIP bench, which is on the same level as the handicap section.  Even from this far back, the iPhone field of view is not large enough to record all the action.  I only recorded this part of the show because the Brave sequence is new, and a good example of the video projections.

World of Color Brave


----------



## ArchOwl

lucysmom said:
			
		

> We will be at DL over at the start of the holidays and we would like to see the show. I understand that we can get fastpasses because we are staying at the Grand Californian, but due to health issues, Iwe cannot stand for that length of time. If I bring my handicapped pass, can my two children and I sit in the handicapped section? Also, when everyone else stands up, will I still be able to see from the handicapped section?



Just to be clear, the benches used in the handicapped areas are for the disabled person only.  The CMs will ask that only the disabled person sit on the bench.  If the benches do not fill, others in your party may be allowed to sit there.  In reality, this policy is enforced sometimes but not always consistently.  

Yes, you will be able to see from a sitting position.  The area is terraced and the handicapped section is at the top.  Have fun!


----------



## DizDays

Bump


----------



## DLR29

LVdisneyChick said:


> Is this list still accurate as to what rides close early?
> 
> California Screamin'
> Games of the Boardwalk
> Golden Zephyr
> King Triton's Carousel
> Jumpin' Jellyfish
> Mickey's Fun Wheel
> Silly Symphony Swings
> 
> Since this list does not include toy story how bad are the wait times during the show?



Correct.  Everything in the Paradise Pier area except:
-Toy Story
-Goofy's Sky School
-Arie'ls Undersea Adventure
close early.  Lines for Toy Story are about the same as the rest of the day 30-40 min...maybe only a slight decrease, but then it picks back up again in between WoC shows (if there are 2)



papamouse1 said:


> While I do understand the limited sales, I don't see any way this will go away soon... someday, maybe, but not soon.  They have invested far too much money already in setting this system up, plus they are adding more setups at other shows.  They only have the ears manufactured and the main expense for this is done.  Even with limited sales, there is no upside to shutting it down quickly.  Guess we will see



That's true.  My guess is that with limited sales they won't really be manufacturing many more sets of ears, and that they will just sell what's left in their current inventory.  We'll see how popular the Christmas fireworks is with this technology.  I've seen a few people wear them at WoC, but I don't think I've ever seen someone with them on at Fantasmic.


----------



## Avery's mom

ArchOwl said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, the benches used in the handicapped areas are for the disabled person only.  The CMs will ask that only the disabled person sit on the bench.  If the benches do not fill, others in your party may be allowed to sit there.  In reality, this policy is enforced sometimes but not always consistently.
> 
> Yes, you will be able to see from a sitting position.  The area is terraced and the handicapped section is at the top.  Have fun!



Perhaps I am shorter than the average person, however, the railing was directly in my line of sight when I was sitting on the bench.  I had to slouch down to try to see under the railing, which was not very comfortable.  As for the benches being for disabled only, this was enforced by some CMs, not all.  A large family who claimed not to understand English tried to take up the rest of my bench, while I made sure that all the rest of our party stood.  People who need accessible seating can also scooter down to the regular viewing areas if he/ she feels it would be a better fit .


----------



## papamouse1

DLR29 said:


> That's true.  My guess is that with limited sales they won't really be manufacturing many more sets of ears, and that they will just sell what's left in their current inventory.  We'll see how popular the Christmas fireworks is with this technology.  I've seen a few people wear them at WoC, but I don't think I've ever seen someone with them on at Fantasmic.



I could definitely see this scenario... I have a sneaky feeling, knowing my 2 girls, they will want them 1st thing next Sunday and they will have them on at WoC, Fantasmic and fireworks!!  But I'm pretty sure those 2 sales won't motivate Disney to do more


----------



## papamouse1

1 week from today we are gonna see WoC for the very 1st time!!!  Oh man, am I getting excited


----------



## keahgirl8

papamouse1 said:
			
		

> 1 week from today we are gonna see WoC for the very 1st time!!!  Oh man, am I getting excited



You are going to love it!  Make sure you come back and let us know what you thought!


----------



## DSNY4ever

Will my 14 month old be able to stay in his stroller in the queue line AND once we get let into the viewing area or do you have to park the strollers somewhere else?  I can't remember from when I saw it once before if there were strollers around us.

I am debating on if I think our little guy can handle the long wait for this show and the stroller would give us a chance...without it there is no way.


----------



## HydroGuy

DSNY4ever said:


> Will my 14 month old be able to stay in his stroller in the queue line AND once we get let into the viewing area or do you have to park the strollers somewhere else?  I can't remember from when I saw it once before if there were strollers around us.
> 
> I am debating on if I think our little guy can handle the long wait for this show and the stroller would give us a chance...without it there is no way.


Yes - no problem with strollers. Your issue may be getting to your viewing spot with the stroller in a crowd. In such cases it is usually better to send all of some of your group on ahead to secure a viewing spot and then you follow behind and find them.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Phew, thanks for all this great info Hydroguy.  And I will try to send our group ahead when the crowd moves, I will probably be moving slow and looking out for ankles!


----------



## jcarwash

DSNY4ever said:


> Will my 14 month old be able to stay in his stroller in the queue line AND once we get let into the viewing area or do you have to park the strollers somewhere else?  I can't remember from when I saw it once before if there were strollers around us.
> 
> I am debating on if I think our little guy can handle the long wait for this show and the stroller would give us a chance...without it there is no way.



*Hydroguy* already answered that strollers are okay to take into the viewing area...I wanted to add that when I asked about stroller parking, they said there is no area for it, please take it with you.


----------



## lisachrystine

HydroGuy said:


> Your issue may be getting to your viewing spot with the stroller in a crowd. In such cases it is usually better to send all of some of your group on ahead to secure a viewing spot and then you follow behind and find them.



This! Both times I've done WOC with a stroller, I've had to leave DH to figure out how to get the stroller down while the rest of us (kids and my parents) go to save a spot. Once everyone is settled, I can go back and help him navigate, but you just can't get through the crowd fast enough to get a prime spot with a stroller. The first time we had our Sit and Stand and DD2 actually stood on the platform to watch the show so we didn't have to hold her the whole time (making her the same height as an average adult woman). The second time, we had a little umbrella stroller and went straight down the ramp to the front (splash zone). No one needed the stroller during the show this time, but we never had to fold it up or anything.


----------



## FanniesDisney

Just a quick thanks to HydroGuy for his fantastic information in this thread.  I was debating about WOC as we are there from Dec 15-19, and whether the picnic was worth it.  You first page answered all of my questions.


----------



## lsulindy

My dad has Parkinson's and would have a very hard time sitting on the ground to wait for the show.  Where is the best place for us to aim for to watch the show where my kids will have a good view but there will also be a nearby bench for my dad?


----------



## ArchOwl

lsulindy said:


> My dad has Parkinson's and would have a very hard time sitting on the ground to wait for the show.  Where is the best place for us to aim for to watch the show where my kids will have a good view but there will also be a nearby bench for my dad?



There are handicapped sections with benches.  You either need a visible aid (such as wheelchair, walker, cane, etc.) to access them or a Guest Assistance Card.  The aid or GAC allows the handicapped person only to sit on the bench, although some CMs are better than other at enforcing this rule.  

You do need a WOC FP to access the handicapped area along with the aid or GAC.  If your father doesn't have a mobility aid, then I would obtain a GAC from Guest Relations.  They are in either park and if you explain your needs, they will help you out.  

Have you thought about getting your father a ECV or other assistance?  I am just wondering about how he will do getting around the parks for the rest of the day.  It can be very draining to walk around the parks, and you may find he needs more assistance than in normal day to day activities.  Just a thought, .


----------



## beachdweller

Hi there,
I am hoping to see WOC sometime between Dec. 10-12. I will be with my DS6 and DS4 and DH... none of us are tall, so I'm planning on getting there 90 minutes before the show to nab seats. I read through Hydroguy's post but have a few follow-up questions.

Mainly, I'm worried about occupying my kids for 90 minutes, especially while standing up! Would it work for all of us to go in together, find a spot, and then 2 of us stay there w/a picnic blanket while they other 2 go get food for us to have a picnic dinner, wander around, etc? Are you allowed to go in and out? If this is OK, at what time should I make sure that we are all back and staking out our spot? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

beachdweller said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> I am hoping to see WOC sometime between Dec. 10-12. I will be with my DS6 and DS4 and DH... none of us are tall, so I'm planning on getting there 90 minutes before the show to nab seats. I read through Hydroguy's post but have a few follow-up questions.
> 
> Mainly, I'm worried about occupying my kids for 90 minutes, especially while standing up! Would it work for all of us to go in together, find a spot, and then 2 of us stay there w/a picnic blanket while they other 2 go get food for us to have a picnic dinner, wander around, etc? Are you allowed to go in and out? If this is OK, at what time should I make sure that we are all back and staking out our spot?
> 
> Thanks all!



In our experience they let you sit till about 15 minutes before... We saw people sitting and playing cards and what not for that last hour.  If you are in line 90 minutes before, you just have to stand during the wait to be released.  Then you find your spot and can sit for awhile before the show starts and they make everyone stand up.


----------



## lsulindy

ArchOwl said:


> There are handicapped sections with benches.  You either need a visible aid (such as wheelchair, walker, cane, etc.) to access them or a Guest Assistance Card.  The aid or GAC allows the handicapped person only to sit on the bench, although some CMs are better than other at enforcing this rule.
> 
> You do need a WOC FP to access the handicapped area along with the aid or GAC.  If your father doesn't have a mobility aid, then I would obtain a GAC from Guest Relations.  They are in either park and if you explain your needs, they will help you out.
> 
> Have you thought about getting your father a ECV or other assistance?  I am just wondering about how he will do getting around the parks for the rest of the day.  It can be very draining to walk around the parks, and you may find he needs more assistance than in normal day to day activities.  Just a thought, .



My dad does not like at all to admit that he can't do something. He'd rather just not do it. He's mentioned to my sister that he has to go on this trip with his grandkids b/c this will be his last big trip.  He doesn't know that she told me that. But, he has told me that we "need to do this trip up right." He won't want a GAC or an ECV.  He'd rather go to back to the room to rest than get an ECV.  I think he'll have to get a GAC if not just for WOC, he'll need a bench.  He won't want to use it for any rides.  I don't know how he'll do navigating the parks.  It was one of my considerations in choosing DL instead of WDW for this trip.  I know it will still be a ton of walking, but not as spread out and closer to the hotel.  He's always been the one to go save us a spot for something, or run ahead for fast passes, or sit on a bench with a sleeping kids while we went on a ride, etc.  But, I really don't feel comfortable leaving him by himself at this point even though he'll swear he's fine and will still want to do these things, and I don't know what his stamina will be.  I'm worried, but we'll just have to play it by ear.


----------



## danaesacto

lsulindy I am so happy for you and a bit jealous too- my dad has Parkinson's as well, early stages and he just refuses to go anywhere or do anything any more. He still works part-time but doesn't like crowds since he is unsteady on his feet so he won't go on vacation with us to places like Disneyland. I am hoping he will come with us to a cabin for Spring Break- like a fishing trip- but even that is iffy. I hope your dad has a great time- and I know he is saying no ECV, but start planting the thought in his head that if he changes his mind, it is not a sign of weakness- it is a sign of smarts- he can go longer and do more.... sometimes dads are just stubborn and full of pride!

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## ArchOwl

lsulindy said:


> My dad does not like at all to admit that he can't do something. He'd rather just not do it. He's mentioned to my sister that he has to go on this trip with his grandkids b/c this will be his last big trip.  He doesn't know that she told me that. But, he has told me that we "need to do this trip up right." He won't want a GAC or an ECV.  He'd rather go to back to the room to rest than get an ECV.  I think he'll have to get a GAC if not just for WOC, he'll need a bench.  He won't want to use it for any rides.  I don't know how he'll do navigating the parks.  It was one of my considerations in choosing DL instead of WDW for this trip.  I know it will still be a ton of walking, but not as spread out and closer to the hotel.  He's always been the one to go save us a spot for something, or run ahead for fast passes, or sit on a bench with a sleeping kids while we went on a ride, etc.  But, I really don't feel comfortable leaving him by himself at this point even though he'll swear he's fine and will still want to do these things, and I don't know what his stamina will be.  I'm worried, but we'll just have to play it by ear.



I know how it is, my grandfather has Parkinson's and for the longest time refused any help at all.  It was sad to see him miss out on things because he refused to get a wheelchair or scooter until he had no other choice.  Once he did get the help, he told me he should have gotten it sooner so he could do more for longer.  I wish you all the best.  

I would ask him if it would be all right to get the GAC for use at WOC.  Maybe if you explain how he needs it to get a bench, it might make him more willing to get it.  In any case, make sure you still get WOC FPs.  I wish you the best of luck and hope your father has a good visit and allows help where it is offered.  

If he absolutely refuses the GAC, I might think about eating at the Cove Bar and keeping my seat there to watch.  I had heard that they no longer charge a cover.  The view is far from ideal, it is at an extreme angle.  But if it is your only option, it might be a way to keep your father from becoming fatigued and still seeing the show.  You do have to eat there, but if you can work it as a dinner or snack, or even just drinks, it might work.  Good luck!


----------



## beachdweller

Thank you so much!

Any suggestions on best counter/take-out foods near WOC?


----------



## Avery's mom

Corn Dog Castle wins out for us every time


----------



## JBHinkle55

Quick question...is the reserved viewing for WCT and Carthay Circle dining the same area? Is there any benefit, as far as WOC is concerned, to doing one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## ballarinamom

We had CCT FPs and he told us with that one, we could go wherever we wanted. WCT could do their area or that of a lesser value (picnic or regular fp I guess?) we were right at the rail of the elevated area just above the regular fp seating. Perfect!


----------



## HydroGuy

JBHinkle55 said:


> Quick question...is the reserved viewing for WCT and Carthay Circle dining the same area? Is there any benefit, as far as WOC is concerned, to doing one over the other?
> 
> Thanks!


There are separate sections but the Cms let you go anywhere. Don't let them direct you to a viewing spot without comment. When they tell you where to go just tell them you would prefer a different area. Experience says they will say "no problem". Bottom line is if you know you can go anywhere you want then there is no difference to WCT vs CCR. If you do not know then there is a difference where the CMs direct you by default.


----------



## JBHinkle55

HydroGuy said:


> There are separate sections but the Cms let you go anywhere. Don't let them direct you to a viewing spot without comment. When they tell you where to go just tell them you would prefer a different area. Experience says they will say "no problem". Bottom line is if you know you can go anywhere you want then there is no difference to WCT vs CCR. If you do not know then there is a difference where the CMs direct you by default.



Perfect! Thanks for the info!


----------



## C&B Young

Just wanted to post in the thread to say that we saw WOC for the first time ever last night, and thanks to the instructions here we got a great spot right up front on the railing!  We braved the "wet zone" for photographic purposes and it worked out great.  Here's a quick edit of one of the shots, we've got hundreds more to sort through and edit!  Thanks again to HydroGuy and everyone who's posted. 




Disneyland 2012 - World of Color by Crystal Young, on Flickr


----------



## nblake05

C&B Young said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post in the thread to say that we saw WOC for the first time ever last night, and thanks to the instructions here we got a great spot right up front on the railing!  We braved the "wet zone" for photographic purposes and it worked out great.  Here's a quick edit of one of the shots, we've got hundreds more to sort through and edit!  Thanks again to HydroGuy and everyone who's posted.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/crystalyoungphotography/8263859050/
> Disneyland 2012 - World of Color by Crystal Young, on Flickr




Did you do the Reserved Seating Dining Package?


----------



## bcla

nblake05 said:


> Did you do the Reserved Seating Dining Package?



For the most part that shouldn't be necessary.  I remember going early and getting a FP at the rope drop.  I thought I could get one for my wife who hasn't come through, and the machine rejected her ticket.  We got there later (after 11 AM) and they still had blue section FPs for the same showing.  Your mileage may vary.

We actually got there right before the starting time.  We got close, and got even closer when several people at the railing moved back after they figured out they were going to get wet.  The biggest issue I had wasn't getting wet per se but that I had a hard time seeing through my glasses when they were covered with the mist.


----------



## papamouse1

Hey, I just realized I had not stopped in and updated this thread with our experience on Nov 19th.

We did lunch at Carthay Circle to get the preferred viewing.  Paid almost $200 for lunch for 4 people (spendy, but it was a good experience... we enjoyed it).  We requested tickets for the 2nd seating because we figured the crowds would be calmer the 2nd one.  We showed up about 45 minutes early to the center entry for the Preferred area.  The best way to envision this is there are people in the roped areas watching the show, then there is a wide pathway they are keeping open for park guests to get to the back part of the park, then there is a thin line of people watching the show from just in front of Ariel and all long the opposite side of this pathway they are keeping cleared.  we stood at entry for about 5 minutes and a CM told us we needed to move because when people leave the first show we would get trampled.  Asked where we should go to wait for 2nd show and was told to just walk farther down the path.  We found a table where a gal as working on "Glow with the Ears" that weren't working and stood next to table so we would not be in anyone's way that was leaving 1st show.  5 minutes... new CM  "You need to move to keep the path clear".  Asked again where should we go, told to go even farther back towards the back part of the park past where the WoC starts near the little roller coaster.  Went back there, then about 5-10 minutes before 1st show was over, we figured we would just start walking towards the area.  Got back to entrance and asked where we could stand for 2nd show... "oh, that line always forms right across from the entrance right there sir... See that big line of 50+ people?" Hmm, 10 yards across the pathway from where we started.  So we go get in line that was not there before when we asked the 1st time and wait our turn.  They make us stand in this line while they clear out the former crowd.  About 15 minute sin this line and about 5 minutes before they let us actually into the area, a group of about 75 people just walk right up to the entry and stand... right in front of all of us who have been waiting. They were business men in suits, elder couples, etc. To say things got heated would be an understatement... people at the front of our line started yelling at them, calling CM's over and demanding they move those people to the back of our line.  The CM's assured them it was being taken care of.  We watched as no less than 5 different CM's (starting with basic CM's and ending with clearly managers) spoke with this crowd that had now grown to over 100 people.  I never saw a single person in that group respond to any of the CM's instructions, they just stared ahead or completely ignored them.  Not one single person that I could see ever left that line, and not 1 CM did anything to correct it.  So sure enough, they opened up the area and that group just waltzed right in and quickly took up all the prime spots.  I knew from this wonderful thread to ask if I could go to the middle circle (they try to send CCR people to the right as soon as you enter the area), we went forward to the circle, only to find there was literally nothing good left there, so we went quickly back to the right side section but now all the spots at the rail were gone as well.  We did manage, thanks to the kindness of others, to squeeze our 2 girls to rail since they were short.

It was a wonderful show, but unfortunately the "entitlement" cancer at DL made it tough to fully enjoy.  SO what did I learn...

1)  The info on this thread is amazingly helpful, thank you so much.  This could have been much worse if we hadn't followed the hints here.

2) I wouldn't book the 2nd show again.  Even though the crowds are smaller, the ability to actually "line up" without people just ignoring the line would be nice.

3)  Maybe the 1st time is worth it to do Preferred, but we won't spend that kind of money for that kind of headache.  Getting "first-come first-serve" spots was not the problem here... the problem was terrible instructions from the CM's (never once told us to line up right across from the entrance), and absolutely horrid crowd control.  At least if I just get a FP for another section for free and don't get an optimum seat I won't be thinking "$200?  For this?"

4)  Even with less than optimum viewing (don't get me wrong, we did have decent view... not great but decent) this has to be our #1 Fav show at DL or WDW now!!!

5)  I know it probably means absolutely nothing, but I have decided I am done just quietly sitting by and not voicing my frustrations to Disney over this clear policy that has existed for years... If a person will not abide by the rules, as long as it doesn't directly affect public safety, just let them do whatever they want.  Better to not make a scene for that 1 rude individual than to respect the other 100+ people around them that are quietly obeying the rules because it is the right thing to do.  I am sure I'm not the only one who has just looked the other way trying to just ignore their behavior and just "have a magical time" with my family.  It is getting harder and harder to just ignore it, simply because the problem has seemingly become the norm. 


Well thanks for all the great info in this thread, this show was amazing!  Can't wait to go back and see it again!  And believe me, the next experience will be much better... live and learn right?


----------



## KCmike

C&B Young said:


> Disneyland 2012 - World of Color by Crystal Young, on Flickr



Yowza!  Congrats!


----------



## C&B Young

nblake05 said:


> Did you do the Reserved Seating Dining Package?



We didn't do the dining package, no. Just got a regular Fastpass in the morning (Blue) and lined up at 6:30 for the 8:15 show.  The Cast Members were actually dissuading people from going down to the "wet zone", telling them to go one level up, but we knew better because of the DIS Boards!


----------



## ret32

I haven't read through this entire thread, but have browsed it pretty comprehensively over the last several months. From it, I had understood that if one were to want to go to the 2nd show on a night where there are two shows, they would need to regularly check in at the Fastpass distribution location until the 2nd show started to distribute.

Last Tuesday, 12/18/12, following that advice, I stopped by around 9:30 am to ask the CM on duty when she suggested I come back for 2nd show Fastpasses. She told me I could get them whenever I wanted. She took my park tickets and used them to print out 1st show Fastpasses as would normally be done. Then she printed a set of blank WOC Fastpasses (no showtime or color section on them), hand-wrote the info for the 2nd show on them, signed them, and then "exchanged" them in the computer system with the ones that had originally printed.

Just a heads up since I know the question has been brought up throughout the thread and since my experience is inconsistent with some of what has been discussed here.


----------



## HydroGuy

ret32 said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, but have browsed it pretty comprehensively over the last several months. From it, I had understood that if one were to want to go to the 2nd show on a night where there are two shows, they would need to regularly check in at the Fastpass distribution location until the 2nd show started to distribute.
> 
> Last Tuesday, 12/18/12, following that advice, I stopped by around 9:30 am to ask the CM on duty when she suggested I come back for 2nd show Fastpasses. She told me I could get them whenever I wanted. She took my park tickets and used them to print out 1st show Fastpasses as would normally be done. Then she printed a set of blank WOC Fastpasses (no showtime or color section on them), hand-wrote the info for the 2nd show on them, signed them, and then "exchanged" them in the computer system with the ones that had originally printed.
> 
> Just a heads up since I know the question has been brought up throughout the thread and since my experience is inconsistent with some of what has been discussed here.


Thanks for the tip. I have seen this reported once by another forum member. So you make two. I will update the OP that this may be an option for second show guests.


----------



## ret32

ret32 said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, but have browsed it pretty comprehensively over the last several months. From it, I had understood that if one were to want to go to the 2nd show on a night where there are two shows, they would need to regularly check in at the Fastpass distribution location until the 2nd show started to distribute.
> 
> Last Tuesday, 12/18/12, following that advice, I stopped by around 9:30 am to ask the CM on duty when she suggested I come back for 2nd show Fastpasses. She told me I could get them whenever I wanted. She took my park tickets and used them to print out 1st show Fastpasses as would normally be done. Then she printed a set of blank WOC Fastpasses (no showtime or color section on them), hand-wrote the info for the 2nd show on them, signed them, and then "exchanged" them in the computer system with the ones that had originally printed.
> 
> Just a heads up since I know the question has been brought up throughout the thread and since my experience is inconsistent with some of what has been discussed here.



Here's an image of the tix I was given...


----------



## 23bw

After following this thread and seeing WOC 4 times, I thought I had this show figured out.  Not completely though.   I have a question about the "Reserved Dining" section(s).

Our family watched the first showing WOC on 12/24 with dining FPs from WCT.   We showed up a little over 1 hour before the 9pm show time and the only section open was the center reserved viewing area.   The front rails were already taken so we stood on the stairs.   

I wanted to get to the rails by the RED line on the this marked up map but that entire section was roped off.   The CM told me that area is not available.     I presumed it was wheel chairs but about 30 min before the show started, they opened that area up to premium dining!!!  

Shouldn't that area be available on first come first served basis?   Is this normal practice?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CMs may have been told to reserve that area for disabled guests or for another reason (after all, it was Christmas Eve), then later been told that it was all right to open that area up for other guests. Since CMs don't always know exactly how many PD guests to expect on any given night, the protocol is flexible, not hard and fast. On another night, that roped off area might have remained roped off. It depends on various factors. 
And, as you discovered, HydroGuy's advice about allowing at least 90 minutes before the stated entry time on the FP is solid. The spots at the railings go very, very quickly.


----------



## Walleandeva2011

23bw said:


> After following this thread and seeing WOC 4 times, I thought I had this show figured out.  Not completely though.   I have a question about the "Reserved Dining" section(s).
> 
> Our family watched the first showing WOC on 12/24 with dining FPs from WCT.   We showed up a little over 1 hour before the 9pm show time and the only section open was the center reserved viewing area.   The front rails were already taken so we stood on the stairs.
> 
> I wanted to get to the rails by the RED line on the this marked up map but that entire section was roped off.   The CM told me that area is not available.     I presumed it was wheel chairs but about 30 min before the show started, they opened that area up to premium dining!!!
> 
> Shouldn't that area be available on first come first served basis?   Is this normal practice?



What exactly does premium dining mean?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Preferred Dining is the WOC dining package that can be purchased at the Wine Country Trattoria (lunch or dinner, although the viewing areas may differ between the two) and at Carthay Circle Restaurant. The WCT has prix fixe meals that come with a WOC FP. CCR lets you order a la carte (an appetizer, an entree, and a dessert per adult) and gives you a WOC FP if you request it. The viewing areas for PD are marked on the map in the first post of this thread and Preferred Dining is explained there, too.


----------



## 23bw

theluckyrabbit said:


> CMs may have been told to reserve that area for disabled guests or for another reason (after all, it was Christmas Eve), then later been told that it was all right to open that area up for other guests. Since CMs don't always know exactly how many PD guests to expect on any given night, the protocol is flexible, not hard and fast. On another night, that roped off area might have remained roped off. It depends on various factors.
> And, as you discovered, HydroGuy's advice about allowing at least 90 minutes before the stated entry time on the FP is solid. The spots at the railings go very, very quickly.



OK, that makes sense.  While I would have loved to have our kids on the rails, I can understand the CM's reasoning to hold these spots.   Though it would have been better for the CMs to say they are holding that area for HC folks just in case instead of telling us that area isn't available.


----------



## Walleandeva2011

theluckyrabbit said:


> Preferred Dining is the WOC dining package that can be purchased at the Wine Country Trattoria (lunch or dinner, although the viewing areas may differ between the two) and at Carthay Circle Restaurant. The WCT has prix fixe meals that come with a WOC FP. CCR lets you order a la carte (an appetizer, an entree, and a dessert per adult) and gives you a WOC FP if you request it. The viewing areas for PD are marked on the map in the first post of this thread and Preferred Dining is explained there, too.



Ohh so preferred dining simply means reserved viewing for restaurant WOC packages, not lunch packages?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

No, PD does have a lunch package at WCT. Several months ago, the PD FP areas for WCT lunch and WCT dinner were different. That may or may not be the case now.

If by "lunch packages" you are referring to the WOC picnic lunches, then the answer is that a picnic FP and a regular FP are the same. The picnic FPs do not get you into the PD viewing area.


----------



## Walleandeva2011

theluckyrabbit said:


> No, PD does have a lunch package at WCT. Several months ago, the PD FP areas for WCT lunch and WCT dinner were different. That may or may not be the case now.
> 
> If by "lunch packages" you are referring to the WOC picnic lunches, then the answer is that a picnic FP and a regular FP are the same. The picnic FPs do not get you into the PD viewing area.



right but we have Carthay Circle reservations for WOC reserved viewing and it seems like the space for this in the reserved area is in the rear, but reading Hydroguy's recommendations, it seems like you can ask to move up to wherever you want in that reserved area if you ask...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I'm not sure I'm following your questions. Hope this clears things up: your meal at CCR, lunch or dinner, will incude a WOC PD FP if each member of your party orders 1 appetizer, 1 entree, and 1 dessert (children do not need to order as much). The CCR PD area is toward the back of the viewing area (for a big picture view), but you can ask CMs to allow you to go closer to the front to the WCT area. Which is a better view is a matter of opinion. Some people really like being close up (warning: you might get damp/wet and glasses stay misted which makes it hard to see) and other people really like the big picture view.


----------



## Walleandeva2011

theluckyrabbit said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your questions. Hope this clears things up: your meal at CCR, lunch or dinner, will incude a WOC PD FP if each member of your party orders 1 appetizer, 1 entree, and 1 dessert (children do not need to order as much). The CCR PD area is toward the back of the viewing area (for a big picture view), but you can ask CMs to allow you to go closer to the front to the WCT area. Which is a better view is a matter of opinion. Some people really like being close up (warning: you might get damp/wet and glasses stay misted which makes it hard to see) and other people really like the big picture view.



yeah that is helping. Thanks! I was also told that it is either a entree and dessert or an entree and appetizer that buys it, you don't have to get all three. As long as we can go up to the front where the WCT peeps are, that's fine with me


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Yes, I think you are right about the entree plus either appetizer or dessert combo for WOC FPs. But the food at CCR is good, so we usually end up ordering all 3 anyway!


----------



## adykate

My husband and I have a trip to Disneyland planned for early March. We have a 2 year old and 9 month old. After reading up on WOC, I am wondering if there is any point in even trying to see it. Even if we get a fastpass either on our own, or through dining, there is no way our 2 year old will stand in line one hour + just to get into a viewing area, and then stand another 30 minutes for the show. I know the views from non fastpass areas are not ideal, but are they good enough to do, if it means we can just walk into the area 15 minutes before the show? We will not be "those" people who put their kid on shoulders, so we really need to be in a place that is viewable for her, or be back a bit so we CAN put her on shoulders with no one behind us. Any suggestions for how to view WOC without crazy long waits? Or should we just do it in the future when they are older and able to wait better? I grew up a F! fan, and would very much like to see WOC, but I am not sure it is worth the hassle to have a cranky, bored toddler, and a husband who, well...let's just say he isn't a crowd person, so the whole waiting for hours and "pushing and shoving" to get a good spot is really not his cup of tea. Maybe I should just ditch him with the kids at the hotel one night and go myself.... How easy is it for us to maybe stake out a spot, but then have him take our toddler out and about to roam, and then make his way back in 15minutes prior to start? Is that possible? Or would people throw a fit?


----------



## HydroGuy

adykate said:


> My husband and I have a trip to Disneyland planned for early March. We have a 2 year old and 9 month old. After reading up on WOC, I am wondering if there is any point in even trying to see it. Even if we get a fastpass either on our own, or through dining, there is no way our 2 year old will stand in line one hour + just to get into a viewing area, and then stand another 30 minutes for the show. I know the views from non fastpass areas are not ideal, but are they good enough to do, if it means we can just walk into the area 15 minutes before the show? We will not be "those" people who put their kid on shoulders, so we really need to be in a place that is viewable for her, or be back a bit so we CAN put her on shoulders with no one behind us. Any suggestions for how to view WOC without crazy long waits? Or should we just do it in the future when they are older and able to wait better? I grew up a F! fan, and would very much like to see WOC, but I am not sure it is worth the hassle to have a cranky, bored toddler, and a husband who, well...let's just say he isn't a crowd person, so the whole waiting for hours and "pushing and shoving" to get a good spot is really not his cup of tea. Maybe I should just ditch him with the kids at the hotel one night and go myself.... How easy is it for us to maybe stake out a spot, but then have him take our toddler out and about to roam, and then make his way back in 15minutes prior to start? Is that possible? Or would people throw a fit?


Honestly I would skip it with the family and then if you have time to sneak out on your own, get a regular FP and take the time to get a decent spot.

Watching from the far rear (non-FP area) or any sub-par viewing spot is just not worth it IMO - unless you are very tall - and even then probably not. Many people who dislike WOC came to that dislike, IMO, because they had a poor viewing spot. The lack of good viewing spots is Disney's mistake. But it really, really detracts from the show. If you can see it from a good spot then I think it is the best Disney show anywhere, anytime.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Is it still good to get there 90 mins early?  

We are going to the one show next Thurs on the 24th. 

We have viewing in preferred area with lunch pkg from WCT.


----------



## HydroGuy

PoohBearFriends said:


> Is it still good to get there 90 mins early?
> 
> We are going to the one show next Thurs on the 24th.
> 
> We have viewing in preferred area with lunch pkg from WCT.


Yes. 90 minutes is not always necessary but often enough it is. With a preferred viewing package you may be able to get away with 60 minutes. Hard to say and depends on how much of a chance you want to take.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

HydroGuy said:


> Yes. 90 minutes is not always necessary but often enough it is. With a preferred viewing package you may be able to get away with 60 minutes. Hard to say and depends on how much of a chance you want to take.



Good to know. Confusing with Carthay and WTC having different viewing areas. Glad I will have a smart phone this time to pull up maps you made of viewing areas.


----------



## CarrieR

HydroGuy said:
			
		

> Honestly I would skip it with the family and then if you have time to sneak out on your own, get a regular FP and take the time to get a decent spot.
> 
> Watching from the far rear (non-FP area) or any sub-par viewing spot is just not worth it IMO - unless you are very tall - and even then probably not. Many people who dislike WOC came to that dislike, IMO, because they had a poor viewing spot. The lack of good viewing spots is Disney's mistake. But it really, really detracts from the show. If you can see it from a good spot then I think it is the best Disney show anywhere, anytime.



I have tons of respect for you, HG, but I have to be a voice of dissent here. The summer WOC opened, my friends and I spent two days at DLR. Day 1, we followed all of the "rules" and got a great spot down in the wet zone. My friends were so astonished that they begged me to alter the next night's plans so we could see it again. I agreed but refused to devote hours to it, so we grabbed FP for the late show and arrived just before show time. We ended up standing in the back, just behind the hc benches, and found we loved the show even more.

I am sure our view was clouded by night 2's vantage point building upon night 1's, but if the only way you could see WoC at all was at the top, I would say go for it. Especially if you are not investing a lot of time to do so.

(Note: the area we stood in may no longer be allowed/accessible, and an acceptable late-arrival vantage may not exist at this time, I am just reporting my prior experience )


----------



## HydroGuy

CarrieR said:


> I have tons of respect for you, HG, but I have to be a voice of dissent here. The summer WOC opened, my friends and I spent two days at DLR. Day 1, we followed all of the "rules" and got a great spot down in the wet zone. My friends were so astonished that they begged me to alter the next night's plans so we could see it again. I agreed but refused to devote hours to it, so we grabbed FP for the late show and arrived just before show time. We ended up standing in the back, just behind the hc benches, and found we loved the show even more.
> 
> I am sure our view was clouded by night 2's vantage point building upon night 1's, but if the only way you could see WoC at all was at the top, I would say go for it. Especially if you are not investing a lot of time to do so.
> 
> (Note: the area we stood in may no longer be allowed/accessible, and an acceptable late-arrival vantage may not exist at this time, I am just reporting my prior experience )


No problem for you to disagree.  But I am not talking about the top at the rear of the normal viewing area. I am talking about the non-FP area which is a roped off area right in front of the LM ride. With trees in the way. I suspect if you saw it from there you might feel differently.

I love, love, love WOC and in December saw it from the far right of the yellow section as I got held up trying to arrive early. And even at 6 ft tall I found the show very hard to like from that angle. I would call that a sub-par area.

I have seen WOC from the fire hydrant spot at the rear of the blue section and found it quite good from there.

I hope that clarifies my thoughts.


----------



## CarrieR

Ah, I understand what you're saying now.  We're speaking of different spots.  What I was thinking, for this family, is that they could probably pull up +/- 15 minutes before showtime and get a standing spot to the rear of the seating area, behind the HC area, and it would be a reasonable view, without a wait, and they could put the toddler on shoulders without blocking anyone behind them.  If they get there, and the view is terrible or the toddler can't handle it, it's no-harm no-foul as the only things wasted are a) time to grab the FP and b) the walk to Paradise Bay.  They can always exit the viewing area as needed, too.

I am of the opinion that it would be better to take the chance to *possibly* be able to see WoC than to *definitely* not see it by not even trying, kwim?


----------



## HydroGuy

CarrieR said:


> Ah, I understand what you're saying now. We're speaking of different spots. What I was thinking, for this family, is that they could probably pull up +/- 15 minutes before showtime and get a standing spot to the rear of the seating area, behind the HC area, and it would be a reasonable view, without a wait, and they could put the toddler on shoulders without blocking anyone behind them. If they get there, and the view is terrible or the toddler can't handle it, it's no-harm no-foul as the only things wasted are a) time to grab the FP and b) the walk to Paradise Bay. They can always exit the viewing area as needed, too.
> 
> I am of the opinion that it would be better to take the chance to *possibly* be able to see WoC than to *definitely* not see it by not even trying, kwim?


As I understand it and have observed it, guests are not allowed to watch WOC from behind the HC area. They have to move even further back to the LM ride where there is an area for them. 

For the last year-and-a-half I understand on nights with a second show that all of the FP are not even distributed. In such cases walk-ups are allowed into the normal viewing area.


----------



## acpalmer

I'm truly sorry if this question has been asked and answered, as I will admit that I have not read all 80 pages of this thread.  I did read the first post and the last 8 pages or so, though.  I also attempted a search, but didn't find what I was looking for.

We will have one child under the age of 3 with us, so he will not have a park ticket, which means that we can't get him a WOC "fastpass", correct?  I assume that you need one for every member of your group, but will they just let us through with him as they can clearly see that he's a baby (14 mos) as long as the other 15 of us have the fastpasses?  

I am pretty sure that WOC is the only place that this is an issue because all of the other FP rides have height requirements, don't they?


----------



## lsulindy

acpalmer said:


> I'm truly sorry if this question has been asked and answered, as I will admit that I have not read all 80 pages of this thread.  I did read the first post and the last 8 pages or so, though.  I also attempted a search, but didn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> We will have one child under the age of 3 with us, so he will not have a park ticket, which means that we can't get him a WOC "fastpass", correct?  I assume that you need one for every member of your group, but will they just let us through with him as they can clearly see that he's a baby (14 mos) as long as the other 15 of us have the fastpasses?
> 
> I am pretty sure that WOC is the only place that this is an issue because all of the other FP rides have height requirements, don't they?



A child under 3 doesn't need a Fastpass.  For rides or WOC.


----------



## acpalmer

lsulindy said:


> A child under 3 doesn't need a Fastpass.  For rides or WOC.



Thank you!


----------



## jennilouwho

Is the fire hydrant spot still alive and well in the blue section?


----------



## DLR29

jennilouwho said:


> Is the fire hydrant spot still alive and well in the blue section?



It should be.  I saw WoC from it a month and a half ago from there!


----------



## jennilouwho

Thanks! Have friends going, trying to help them out! Love that spot!



DLR29 said:


> It should be.  I saw WoC from it a month and a half ago from there!


----------



## Sammy Cat

This is all new to me as I have never been to DCA. Is it a long line to wait for Fast passes for World of Color? Should I get fast passes for another ride in DCA first and then head to Grizzly River Run for FP after?

Just not sure how to best go about this.

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

Sammy Cat said:


> This is all new to me as I have never been to DCA. Is it a long line to wait for Fast passes for World of Color? Should I get fast passes for another ride in DCA first and then head to Grizzly River Run for FP after?
> 
> Just not sure how to best go about this.
> 
> Thanks!


No, there is virtually no wait for WOC FPs. Since getting WOC FPs has no impact on getting any other FPs, the only choice you have to make is which show you want to see (if there are two). First show FPs are given out first, then second show.

Just go over and get your FPs sometime during the morning.


----------



## boomtown83

Hi all, newbie here.  I've been checking this thread periodically for some time now, but at the end of the day I'm still a little confused and am looking for some updated info...so I apologize if this is a redundant question!

We are considering a WOC dining package for our visit to DCA on 4/20. I understand that although CCR and WCT do have separate preferred dining viewing areas, it seems like the consensus is that you can ask the CM and they'll let you go pretty much wherever you want anyway, provided there's space. 

My questions are: 

1. How early do you guys suggest we show up nowadays if we have reserved viewing with a dining package from CCR? From WCT? With just a regular blue/yellow FP?

2. Any more thoughts on which of the "default" viewing areas for CCR or WCT you prefer? Seems like most people say the WCT area is better? (I understand that this is highly subjective and a matter of personal opinion, but I'd like to hear them anyway!) 

Thanks everyone, these threads are such a great source of info and I appreciate all your insight and advice!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ok- so please tell me if I have this right or wrong...
Party is DH, me (uses a scooter) DS 10 and DD 13 (uses a wheelchair).  Our original plan had been to eat at CCT- but it seems like that would be a waste for us.  Is the hc viewing area a pretty good area with kids?  Will my husband and son be able to be in the section with us?  And we just need any fastpass to access that area, correct?  Finally, how early would y'all recommend getting there for the hc section?
TIA!


----------



## HydroGuy

boomtown83 said:


> My questions are:
> 
> 1. How early do you guys suggest we show up nowadays if we have reserved viewing with a dining package from CCR? From WCT? With just a regular blue/yellow FP?
> 
> 2. Any more thoughts on which of the "default" viewing areas for CCR or WCT you prefer? Seems like most people say the WCT area is better? (I understand that this is highly subjective and a matter of personal opinion, but I'd like to hear them anyway!)
> 
> Thanks everyone, these threads are such a great source of info and I appreciate all your insight and advice!


I have yet to see anything that differs from the OP advice that you need to arrive 75-90 minutes early if you want a view that is guaranteed to be good for people of all heights and/or for kids. Can you get away with less wait time on some nights? Yes. HTH.


----------



## boomtown83

Thanks for your reply, HydroGuy! Yeah, I think one of the main drivers as to whether or not we spring for the dining package is if it would save us a significant amount of waiting time for a good spot for WOC. If not, we might as well just save ourselves the money and pull a regular FP...

BTW, I'm a huge fan of "your work" on this site and have found all your tips enormously helpful!


----------



## HydroGuy

boomtown83 said:


> Thanks for your reply, HydroGuy! Yeah, I think one of the main drivers as to whether or not we spring for the dining package is if it would save us a significant amount of waiting time for a good spot for WOC. If not, we might as well just save ourselves the money and pull a regular FP...


It will not save you time.



boomtown83 said:


> BTW, I'm a huge fan of "your work" on this site and have found all your tips enormously helpful!


----------



## Chereya

FYI, they are allowing Ariel's Grotto as a World of Color dinner package restaurant during this year's spring break period:

Disney California Adventure will be temporarily replacing the evening Princess celebration with a World of Color dinner package during the busy Spring Break period, 03/22/13 - 04/14/13.  From 4/15/13 on, the Princess celebration will only be held Mondays through Thursdays evenings, with a World of Color dinner package available on the weekends.  There are no changes to breakfast and lunch.


----------



## jojomojo

I started reading this thread again around page 60 or so the other day to get caught up, and now I can't remember where I left off. 

Last August we had lunch at Carthay Circle and the CMs for WOC showed me to the reserved area in the back (marked CCT - Lunch? on the map), but said that we were welcome to move down front if we wanted. We stayed in that area and the view was great, took the whole thing in. We're heading back in about a month and I have lunch reservations at Carthay again. This time I REALLY want to be right down front, probably at the rails just behind the wet zone (and I'm willing to show up 1.5 hrs early too!). 

Several pages back I read someone report that dinner reservations at Carthay had the option to choose where they wanted to stand, but lunch reservations did not and have to remain in the area shown by CMs. Is this still the case? If so, what time qualifies as a dinner reservation? I'm determined to get a spot down front


----------



## ballarinamom

We had dinner at Carthay the weekend before Thanksgiving (fairly crowded time). I was at the rope about 45 minutes before showtime. When the CM opened up the area, he told me I could go down to the rails and thats just what I did. I put a bag on one side for Dh and another on the other side for DD. They joined me about 20 minutes before showtime. I was by the stairs in the middle. Be aware that folks are able to fill in the stairwell at show time. The CMs made them sit. So if you have a great spot and someone walks onto the stairwell, dont freak out, they should be sitting down at showtime. Hope that helps!


----------



## jojomojo

ballarinamom said:


> We had dinner at Carthay the weekend before Thanksgiving (fairly crowded time). I was at the rope about 45 minutes before showtime. When the CM opened up the area, he told me I could go down to the rails and thats just what I did. I put a bag on one side for Dh and another on the other side for DD. They joined me about 20 minutes before showtime. I was by the stairs in the middle. Be aware that folks are able to fill in the stairwell at show time. The CMs made them sit. So if you have a great spot and someone walks onto the stairwell, dont freak out, they should be sitting down at showtime. Hope that helps!



45 minutes, that's good to know!

Mainly I'm wondering if I keep my lunch reservations at Carthay, can I still choose to move down front. If I can't do that with a lunch reservation, I'm willing to switch it to dinner (but I'd rather not).


----------



## ballarinamom

I think with either lunch or dinner, because you still have to order two courses, they give you the same area...


----------



## HydroGuy

jojomojo said:


> Several pages back I read someone report that dinner reservations at Carthay had the option to choose where they wanted to stand, but lunch reservations did not and have to remain in the area shown by CMs. Is this still the case? If so, what time qualifies as a dinner reservation? I'm determined to get a spot down front


I have never heard anyone report this. Whether lunch or dinner, you can go anywhere you want in the viewing area. If you show up 90 minutes early you can be down front. If you show up later it may or may not work depending on the night.


----------



## jojomojo

HydroGuy said:


> I have never heard anyone report this. Whether lunch or dinner, you can go anywhere you want in the viewing area. If you show up 90 minutes early you can be down front. If you show up later it may or may not work depending on the night.



Thanks. It was actually somewhere in this thread (past pg 61) that I read it....unless I'm just going crazy 

edited to add...

Found it! When I read this the other day, had me worried a bit. I'm glad to see its not a common report. (and after reading several more pages, I see this was discussed quite a bit  )



JediMasterMatt said:


> After speaking with a WoC team lead, we were told the following information:
> 
> -There are two tiers of reserved (WCT/CCT dinner and CCT lunch). According to the team lead, WCT are directed to the lower section and CCT lunch the upper; but, heres the catch  CCT dinner reservations have carte blanche and can request to be placed in either location.  CCT lunch can only go to the upper location.  Dinner CCT can go to either location upon request.  This in my opinion, is likely the biggest source of whats causing the confusion between the differences of the two dining options.  Many cast members simply direct all of the CCT guests to the upper zone and don't give the CCT dinner guests the option.​


----------



## Friendly Frog

ireland_nicole said:


> ok- so please tell me if I have this right or wrong...
> Party is DH, me (uses a scooter) DS 10 and DD 13 (uses a wheelchair).  Our original plan had been to eat at CCT- but it seems like that would be a waste for us.  Is the hc viewing area a pretty good area with kids?  Will my husband and son be able to be in the section with us?  And we just need any fastpass to access that area, correct?  Finally, how early would y'all recommend getting there for the hc section?
> TIA!



Good questions.  I wonder if someone on the disabilities board might know the answer? ( Then you could cross post it here for others too.)


----------



## Peezle

I'm planning a trip for Aug '13 for my family and have benefitted greatly from various trip reports and super threads like this one on this site.  Thanks to all who take the time to provide all of the information and tips that are invaluable for oober planners like myself.

I happened to be on the Disneyland website today and saw Ariel's Grotto listed on the WoC dining packages page.  I called Dining Reservations to make sure I wasn't seeing things, so I can confirm Chereya's post (#1214) that Ariel's Grotto is back in play for WoC dining packages.  I was told that Ariel's Grotto dinner packages are available on weekends for now, but was also told that, like everything else, it could change at any time.  

Regarding Carthay Circle Restaurant, I also asked if it mattered (regarding what areas you have access to for the show) whether you did the lunch or dinner reservation and was told that it did not matter which meal you did at CCR.  You are given access to the same preferred dining areas (reserved viewing) for the show with either a lunch or a dinner reservation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HydroGuy

Peezle said:


> I'm planning a trip for Aug '13 for my family and have benefitted greatly from various trip reports and super threads like this one on this site.  Thanks to all who take the time to provide all of the information and tips that are invaluable for oober planners like myself.
> 
> I happened to be on the Disneyland website today and saw Ariel's Grotto listed on the WoC dining packages page.  I called Dining Reservations to make sure I wasn't seeing things, so I can confirm Chereya's post (#1214) that Ariel's Grotto is back in play for WoC dining packages.  I was told that Ariel's Grotto dinner packages are available on weekends for now, but was also told that, like everything else, it could change at any time.
> 
> Regarding Carthay Circle Restaurant, I also asked if it mattered (regarding what areas you have access to for the show) whether you did the lunch or dinner reservation and was told that it did not matter which meal you did at CCR.  You are given access to the same preferred dining areas (reserved viewing) for the show with either a lunch or a dinner reservation.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks. If they keep AG for WOC dining I will need to change the OP.


----------



## smiles33

ireland_nicole said:


> ok- so please tell me if I have this right or wrong...
> Party is DH, me (uses a scooter) DS 10 and DD 13 (uses a wheelchair).  Our original plan had been to eat at CCT- but it seems like that would be a waste for us.  Is the hc viewing area a pretty good area with kids?  Will my husband and son be able to be in the section with us?  And we just need any fastpass to access that area, correct?  Finally, how early would y'all recommend getting there for the hc section?
> TIA!



I can't answer all your questions, but DH was in an ECV when we saw WOC in Sept. 2011.  I just got regular Yellow FP from the free machine.  We went and lined up around 7:45 for a 9 pm show but they let us into the HC section after some initial confusion (3 different CM took us from place to place before they finally showed us the right entrance for HC guests).  We were the first in our section of 3 benches (they had several roped off HC sections).  They let me and our 2 DDs (sitting in a double stroller) into the section with DH but said we could not sit on the benches since those were reserved for guests with disabilities.  We were right by the edge of the aisle so no one was on our left.  DH stayed in his ECV, DDs sat in their double stroller, and I stood.  

We were standing just to the left of the #4 in HydroGuy's map (I see that it's now been changed to reserved dining seating, but it used to be yellow in the earlier version of HydroGuy's map I posted in my TR back in Sept 2011):






We were there early and then a party of 10 guests (with 1 lady in a wheelchair) showed up much later and they took over 2 benches on our right. So there was no limit of how many guests could accompany the guest with disabilities and no one enforced the bench issue if you arrived late.  

HTH!


----------



## 29apr00

haven't had a chance to read thru the whole thread....but I am slowly making my way thought it!!

here is my question.......we are going next January for Tinkerbell 1/2.   I am sure that Thursday and Friday night before the race will be really busy.  because we won't get there until after 2pm, and neither CCR or WCT appeal to us,  I'm thinking of doing the Picnic.  is it worth it?  $15 seems a good price for the adult meal, but the kids meals are the same price.   $15 for a chicken leg and gold fish??  And is the food good?   The Asian Salmon looks good, but i'm a bit worried about "picnic fish" type food.


----------



## keahgirl8

29apr00 said:


> haven't had a chance to read thru the whole thread....but I am slowly making my way thought it!!
> 
> here is my question.......we are going next January for Tinkerbell 1/2.   I am sure that Thursday and Friday night before the race will be really busy.  because we won't get there until after 2pm, and neither CCR or WCT appeal to us,  I'm thinking of doing the Picnic.  is it worth it?  $15 seems a good price for the adult meal, but the kids meals are the same price.   $15 for a chicken leg and gold fish??  And is the food good?   The Asian Salmon looks good, but i'm a bit worried about "picnic fish" type food.



I always get the salmon.  I would eat it even without the Fastpass!  It is delicious, and so is everything that comes with it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thank you so much to those who answered my questions, I really appreciate it.  Our first day we are expected to arrive at lunch time, so rather than make reservations on a day when my kiddos would rather "see stuff"; we'll get some sort of fastpass if we can and then try the hc section; if it doesn't work out, we still have 3 more nights to work on something else, right?


----------



## cutedisneygirly

We will be arriving on a Tuesday late morning/early afternoon, most likely between 11:30-12:00 (April 16 to be exact).  How likely are we to get blue FPs if the park opens at 10:00 that day?
I would usually wait until the next day, but knowing that crowds may be lighter, it may be worth it to try to get one for Tuesday.


----------



## HydroGuy

cutedisneygirly said:


> We will be arriving on a Tuesday late morning/early afternoon, most likely between 11:30-12:00 (April 16 to be exact).  How likely are we to get blue FPs if the park opens at 10:00 that day?
> I would usually wait until the next day, but knowing that crowds may be lighter, it may be worth it to try to get one for Tuesday.


I am not sure why you care that much but I would say your chances are reasonable it will still be blue at that point.


----------



## papamouse1

jojomojo said:


> I started reading this thread again around page 60 or so the other day to get caught up, and now I can't remember where I left off.
> 
> ...Several pages back I read someone report that dinner reservations at Carthay had the option to choose where they wanted to stand, but lunch reservations did not and have to remain in the area shown by CMs. Is this still the case? If so, what time qualifies as a dinner reservation? I'm determined to get a spot down front



We were there in November and had lunch.  We were pointed towards upper area but told CM we preferred to go upfront.... we went upfront, no problem


----------



## Blue32

cutedisneygirly said:


> We will be arriving on a Tuesday late morning/early afternoon, most likely between 11:30-12:00 (April 16 to be exact).  How likely are we to get blue FPs if the park opens at 10:00 that day?
> I would usually wait until the next day, but knowing that crowds may be lighter, it may be worth it to try to get one for Tuesday.




FWIW, when we visited in November(with a 10am opening) I pulled WOC FP at around lunch time and still got Blue. Also, if you want to be in the wet zone we did not see anything that seperates the Blue and Yellow zones down in front.


----------



## sophies*mom

We will be in DCA on the 16th as well, wondering if there will be a big crowd to see WoC or if we'll _have_ to line up an hour early?

Park hours are 10am-9pm with a 9:15 WoC show. Any ideas? We have a 3yo and an 8mo so it could be a good time to rest and have a snack or all hell could break loose waiting lol. 

Just trying to see if anyone has any idea of what we should expect. Its our first time seeing it and even the first time I've been to DCA since the park remodel.


----------



## HydroGuy

sophies*mom said:


> We will be in DCA on the 16th as well, wondering if there will be a big crowd to see WoC or if we'll _have_ to line up an hour early?
> 
> Park hours are 10am-9pm with a 9:15 WoC show. Any ideas? We have a 3yo and an 8mo so it could be a good time to rest and have a snack or all hell could break loose waiting lol.
> 
> Just trying to see if anyone has any idea of what we should expect. Its our first time seeing it and even the first time I've been to DCA since the park remodel.


The issue is not crowds as WOC will be full no matter what. In other words WOC is always crowded.

The guidance is the same as ever. If it is OK with you to possibly get a poor viewing spot then you can show up later. You may get a good spot and you may not. If you feel like you _must _have a good viewing spot then 90 minutes early is still recommended.


----------



## halfgirlhalfmouse

for anyone that wants to see WOC, I will never not go in the wet zone ever again. we still had to get a WOC fast pass to get in to the area, but we had a random other color (I think yellow) that wasn't blue and we could still easily walk into the wet zone area. we took my dad for his bday last year and it was the best viewing spot ever.. AND we did not get a drop of water on us. my sister had gone in the wet zone a few weeks before and said she got a little misted but looking back she said it was definitely because of the breeze. I will go in the wet zone every time now! Definitely worth it.


----------



## sophies*mom

HydroGuy said:


> The issue is not crowds as WOC will be full no matter what. In other words WOC is always crowded.
> 
> The guidance is the same as ever. If it is OK with you to possibly get a poor viewing spot then you can show up later. You may get a good spot and you may not. If you feel like you _must _have a good viewing spot then 90 minutes early is still recommended.



Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## love280mickey

We are making our 1st trip to Disneyland Wed July 3 through Sunday July 7.  I know, I know, it'll probably be crazy busy with the holiday in there.  I've looked online and park hours etc are not listed yet.

Is WOC shown every night, or only select nights.  Since we will be there over a holiday weekend I'm sure it'll be showing at least some time while we're there, right?

I'm thinking of doing the dining package with Wine Country.  I've read the first few pages of this thread with showing all the viewing areas.  Is the reserved area usually packed with bodies as well?  Guess it will just depend on the day we go, right?

Also, I'm sure my dd will love to get the Glow with the Show ears.  Anyone know if my DVC membership will give me a discount on those ears?

Thanks for all the great info, I've been wanting to make it to CA for such a long time.  Staying at Grand Californian villas too, yay!


----------



## HydroGuy

love280mickey said:


> We are making our 1st trip to Disneyland Wed July 3 through Sunday July 7.  I know, I know, it'll probably be crazy busy with the holiday in there.  I've looked online and park hours etc are not listed yet.
> 
> Is WOC shown every night, or only select nights.  Since we will be there over a holiday weekend I'm sure it'll be showing at least some time while we're there, right?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the dining package with Wine Country.  I've read the first few pages of this thread with showing all the viewing areas.  Is the reserved area usually packed with bodies as well?  Guess it will just depend on the day we go, right?
> 
> Also, I'm sure my dd will love to get the Glow with the Show ears.  Anyone know if my DVC membership will give me a discount on those ears?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info, I've been wanting to make it to CA for such a long time.  Staying at Grand Californian villas too, yay!


As mentioned in the OP, WOC shows every night and twice in high season.

The reserved area fluctuates in size based on how many folks did the dining that day. Whether or not it is packed is not relevant IMO because you want to be sure to get to the front of the viewing area and there it will always be packed.

Glow with the show was cool at first (from what I have seen) but now few people do it because of the cost. No idea if you can get a discount.


----------



## ChrisSD

Did the fire hydrant view. Perfect. The distance from show is ideal. All in perspective from there.


----------



## TinkFlies

Is it still a necessary to make a run for the FPs first thing?


----------



## Blue32

TinkFlies said:


> Is it still a necessary to make a run for the FPs first thing?



Definately not first thing. But depending on what time of year you go and if you want Blue, you may want to get a FP by noon or so.


----------



## bjscheel

ChrisSD said:


> Did the fire hydrant view. Perfect. The distance from show is ideal. All in perspective from there.



I'm thinking that is what we will shoot for, because I'm just guessing others will try to get closer to the front and it won't be so crazy back there.  Is that right?

I figure it is better to know where you are headed rather than wander around checking out the different views...So my plan is to enter sometime during the day (maybe while Goofy is doing his thing there) and figure out how to go to the fire hydrant.  Or wherever we decide to try for.


----------



## bjscheel

Also, I see on the map there is a North queue for blue and a South queue.  North appears to be very close to the fire hydrant spot.  Should we be sure to get in the North line if we want fire hydrant?


----------



## HydroGuy

bjscheel said:


> Also, I see on the map there is a North queue for blue and a South queue.  North appears to be very close to the fire hydrant spot.  Should we be sure to get in the North line if we want fire hydrant?


Yes, and usually no one goes to the hydrant so the advantage is nto having to go to any queue at all. Just show up 30-45 minutes before and that usually works.


----------



## HydroGuy

bjscheel said:


> I'm thinking that is what we will shoot for, because I'm just guessing others will try to get closer to the front and it won't be so crazy back there.  Is that right?
> 
> I figure it is better to know where you are headed rather than wander around checking out the different views...So my plan is to enter sometime during the day (maybe while Goofy is doing his thing there) and figure out how to go to the fire hydrant.  Or wherever we decide to try for.


Good idea to scope out the area during the day.

I personally am not a big fan of the hydrant spot. It is not a bad spot. It is just too far away for me. Some people love the hydrant spot so it really depends on the person.

For me I would much rather be at the very front wet zone than at the hydrant. But the hydrant is good for people who do not want to wait as long and have zero desire to get any kind of wet - which usually is not that bad in the wet zone but can be.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Have not seen WOC yet and will be visiting July...help me out...hydrant spot?  can you refer me to a map that I could see where that is?


----------



## acpalmer

Sorcerer Mom said:


> Have not seen WOC yet and will be visiting July...help me out...hydrant spot?  can you refer me to a map that I could see where that is?



There is an excellent map in the very first post of this thread.  The hydrant spot is number 10 on that map.


----------



## boomtown83

I'm sure this question has been asked and answered, but search is currently disabled and after clicking through a few pages I couldn't find what I was looking for, so please bear with me!

On nights with two shows, is the second show generally less crowded? Any guidelines as to how early to queue up for a decent spot for the second show? Just a little confused as to whether we'll need to queue up while the first show is still going (even though I know the second queue is in a different area by WCT)... 

Thanks all!!


----------



## panthergirl

Any thoughts on what time I should make my Carthay Circle dinner reservation so I could make the first show in the reserved area?


----------



## HydroGuy

panthergirl said:


> Any thoughts on what time I should make my Carthay Circle dinner reservation so I could make the first show in the reserved area?



From the OP in this thread...



HydroGuy said:


> _
> *When should I arrive to the WOC queue?*
> 
> Each WOC FP or dining reservation (Reserved Viewing) pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.
> 
> For the first show here is my advice for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.
> 
> 1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.
> 
> 2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.
> 
> 3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.
> 
> Some people report arriving just 15 minutes before the show and getting a good spot to see WOC. Yes, and some people leave at 6PM in a big city and do not hit traffic. It happens. But it is not the rule. Below is a photo of the Blue section queue on a Saturday night in October 90 minutes before the show.
> 
> Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) guests should use the above times as guidelines. It is not uncommon to be able to arrive 60 minutes before the show and still be able to get a good viewing spot.
> 
> *Reserved Viewing dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts. This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the RV waiting area and be there about 75-90 minutes early.*
> 
> Note some sections have decent viewing spots in the rear that can remain open for much longer than the front sections. One such spot is the so-called fire hydrant spot in the Blue section (#9 in the viewing chart).
> 
> _


----------



## HydroGuy

boomtown83 said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked and answered, but search is currently disabled and after clicking through a few pages I couldn't find what I was looking for, so please bear with me!
> 
> On nights with two shows, is the second show generally less crowded? Any guidelines as to how early to queue up for a decent spot for the second show? Just a little confused as to whether we'll need to queue up while the first show is still going (even though I know the second queue is in a different area by WCT)...
> 
> Thanks all!!


I have limited personal experience with the second show queueing but it is my understanding that 60 minutes before the show starts should be fine. You may want to stay around the area that evening and keep an eye on the queue. If it starts getting long then get in line.


----------



## jojomojo

jojomojo said:


> I started reading this thread again around page 60 or so the other day to get caught up, and now I can't remember where I left off.
> 
> Last August we had lunch at Carthay Circle and the CMs for WOC showed me to the reserved area in the back (marked CCT - Lunch? on the map), but said that we were welcome to move down front if we wanted. We stayed in that area and the view was great, took the whole thing in. We're heading back in about a month and I have lunch reservations at Carthay again. This time I REALLY want to be right down front, probably at the rails just behind the wet zone (and I'm willing to show up 1.5 hrs early too!).
> 
> Several pages back I read someone report that dinner reservations at Carthay had the option to choose where they wanted to stand, but lunch reservations did not and have to remain in the area shown by CMs. Is this still the case? If so, what time qualifies as a dinner reservation? I'm determined to get a spot down front



Just got back and thought I'd update on the question I asked. I wasn't very happy with how it went (mainly because Disney decides to change things all the time and you never know what to expect!). 

We were there on Monday 4/29, had lunch at Carthay. We showed up at about 8 for the 9:15 show (only show). Started to line up where preferred dining was let in last time we went (but the sign was still white), even asked the CM if it was for preferred dining. At about 8:15 or so they made everyone step back and wait in front of Little Mermaid. About 8:30-8:40 they announced that place we just were was for WCT and CCT would be down a little ways at another entrance. When we entered there I asked a CM if we would be allowed to move closer where WCT was just let in - they weren't sure and asked around and finally said yes. A CM had to walk us down there and make sure the CM "guarding" that area knew we were allowed in. We barely got some rail spots at the end next to two VERY tall people, so we still had some trouble seeing. 

Last time we went one person was able to leave and bring back corndogs & drinks. It didn't look like that was going to work this time, so we just sat there hungry  Last time we did this (August 2012) we were let into the viewing area at about 8, so standing there an extra 30-40 minutes outside the viewing area with no queue really threw a wrench into our plans.

This has nothing to do with Disney, just my preferences, but to top it all off, I felt the view was just as good if not better last time from the upper left area on the map marked "reserved dining" (we were on the steps).

I REALLY wish they would do the viewing similar to how they do Fantasmic. I think the way they have it now is just ridiculous.


----------



## ArchOwl

jojomojo said:


> Just got back and thought I'd update on the question I asked. I wasn't very happy with how it went (mainly because Disney decides to change things all the time and you never know what to expect!).
> 
> We were there on Monday 4/29, had lunch at Carthay. We showed up at about 8 for the 9:15 show (only show). Started to line up where preferred dining was let in last time we went (but the sign was still white), even asked the CM if it was for preferred dining. At about 8:15 or so they made everyone step back and wait in front of Little Mermaid. About 8:30-8:40 they announced that place we just were was for WCT and CCT would be down a little ways at another entrance. When we entered there I asked a CM if we would be allowed to move closer where WCT was just let in - they weren't sure and asked around and finally said yes. A CM had to walk us down there and make sure the CM "guarding" that area knew we were allowed in. We barely got some rail spots at the end next to two VERY tall people, so we still had some trouble seeing.
> 
> Last time we went one person was able to leave and bring back corndogs & drinks. It didn't look like that was going to work this time, so we just sat there hungry  Last time we did this (August 2012) we were let into the viewing area at about 8, so standing there an extra 30-40 minutes outside the viewing area with no queue really threw a wrench into our plans.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Disney, just my preferences, but to top it all off, I felt the view was just as good if not better last time from the upper left area on the map marked "reserved dining" (we were on the steps).
> 
> I REALLY wish they would do the viewing similar to how they do Fantasmic. I think the way they have it now is just ridiculous.



Tx for the update, I too find the viewing area logistics so frustrating.  I am going to be meeting a friend at DL in June for a half day.  She has 't been to the parks in a few years and we are trying to hit the highlights in 7 hours!!  Anyway, I know she would love WOC, but I can't see taking out such a huge chunk of time to see it.  If it were easier to see, it would be at the top of my list, but as it stands we most likely will not see it.  I wish Disney would fix this problem.


----------



## HydroGuy

jojomojo said:


> Just got back and thought I'd update on the question I asked. I wasn't very happy with how it went (mainly because Disney decides to change things all the time and you never know what to expect!).
> 
> We were there on Monday 4/29, had lunch at Carthay. We showed up at about 8 for the 9:15 show (only show). Started to line up where preferred dining was let in last time we went (but the sign was still white), even asked the CM if it was for preferred dining. At about 8:15 or so they made everyone step back and wait in front of Little Mermaid. About 8:30-8:40 they announced that place we just were was for WCT and CCT would be down a little ways at another entrance. When we entered there I asked a CM if we would be allowed to move closer where WCT was just let in - they weren't sure and asked around and finally said yes. A CM had to walk us down there and make sure the CM "guarding" that area knew we were allowed in. We barely got some rail spots at the end next to two VERY tall people, so we still had some trouble seeing.
> 
> Last time we went one person was able to leave and bring back corndogs & drinks. It didn't look like that was going to work this time, so we just sat there hungry  Last time we did this (August 2012) we were let into the viewing area at about 8, so standing there an extra 30-40 minutes outside the viewing area with no queue really threw a wrench into our plans.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Disney, just my preferences, but to top it all off, I felt the view was just as good if not better last time from the upper left area on the map marked "reserved dining" (we were on the steps).
> 
> I REALLY wish they would do the viewing similar to how they do Fantasmic. I think the way they have it now is just ridiculous.


Thanks for the feedback. I think anyone in your shoes should not be shy about staying on top of the CMs to make sure you get to go where you want and do not get shuffled.

I agree the WOC viewing experience and the reserved viewing needs improvement. We have done reserved four times and did not have your problem yet.


----------



## czmom

Hmmm...I didn't realize the restaurants for the dining package, as well as lunch vs dinner, had designated areas within the Reserved section. That is a challenge.

Also- Can 2-3 people enter the viewing area and save spots for the rest of the party? Or is that frowned upon?


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> Hmmm...I didn't realize the restaurants for the dining package, as well as lunch vs dinner, had designated areas within the Reserved section. That is a challenge.


Read the OP. It explains this. It is not a challenge at all if you know that the CMs will let you go anywhere if you ask. And you should ask.



czmom said:


> Also- Can 2-3 people enter the viewing area and save spots for the rest of the party? Or is that frowned upon?


Not really and yes it is frowned. It will be hard to hold onto your spots without everyone there. You can and should leave one or two at a time before the show starts to use the restrooms as necessary. Ask the CMs before you leave and they will give you a pass to get back in.


----------



## jojomojo

ArchOwl said:


> Tx for the update, I too find the viewing area logistics so frustrating.  I am going to be meeting a friend at DL in June for a half day.  She has 't been to the parks in a few years and we are trying to hit the highlights in 7 hours!!  Anyway, I know she would love WOC, but I can't see taking out such a huge chunk of time to see it.  If it were easier to see, it would be at the top of my list, but as it stands we most likely will not see it.  I wish Disney would fix this problem.



I agree, with only 7 hours, I can't imagine spending time on the chaos of WOC.



HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think anyone in your shoes should not be shy about staying on top of the CMs to make sure you get to go where you want and do not get shuffled.
> 
> I agree the WOC viewing experience and the reserved viewing needs improvement. We have done reserved four times and did not have your problem yet.



Even if you stay on top of everything, if the CMs are stingy with their info or seem to just make up plans as they go, it makes it hard to be in the right place. I wasn't shy about making sure I was in the correct place and still felt shuffled.

I won't do preferred dining again until they make some serious improvements. I will however get a blue fastpass, show up super early and do my best to snag a good view because the show is definitely worth it! (if you have the time, of course!)


----------



## almond31

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the information in this thread. I was able to get a great view for my 4 yr old daughter and a great location to take pics.   I was at the 2nd green star in the blue zone outside the "wet" area.







IMG_5634_810-2_sm by almond31, on Flickr


----------



## AddictedtoDoleWhip

Okay serious question, 

May 24th, the day where I am sure a million people will be jam packed in the park, I imagine that this time around the Fast Passes will be gone, and it will be hard to find a place to see the show. I was thinking of doing the picnics, because I don't like the options at the Cathary circle... since I will not be getting into the parks until 3:30 or 4 

Do you think it will be necessary for this one night? To have this huge plan? I'm thinking yes, but I am hoping someone can tell me if I am freaking out over nothing. (I also want to see Fantasmic! but I don't think there will be enough time between the 9:00 show to the 10;15 show with how crazy busy it will be..)


----------



## HydroGuy

AddictedtoDoleWhip said:


> Okay serious question,
> 
> May 24th, the day where I am sure a million people will be jam packed in the park, I imagine that this time around the Fast Passes will be gone, and it will be hard to find a place to see the show. I was thinking of doing the picnics, because I don't like the options at the Cathary circle... since I will not be getting into the parks until 3:30 or 4
> 
> Do you think it will be necessary for this one night? To have this huge plan? I'm thinking yes, but I am hoping someone can tell me if I am freaking out over nothing. (I also want to see Fantasmic! but I don't think there will be enough time between the 9:00 show to the 10;15 show with how crazy busy it will be..)


First, there is enough time to see 9:00 WOC and 10:30 F! You just have to make your way thru a crowded Main Street during fireworks. But very doable.

As for regular WOC FPs being available at 4PM, on most days they are for the late show. If you want to see the first show you will likely need to do the picnic or a dining res.


----------



## almond31

Word of advice for parents with small children. I didn't use a stroller, so right before they dropped the rope to let people in I picked up my daughter. I'm glad I did because when that rope dropped a lot of people took off almost at a run to get to the viewing area. 

Just something to consider if you're not taking a stroller with you.


----------



## marvel

I agree with some of the other posts about how confusing the WOC seating situation is. Even after reading threads we still have trouble working out exactly where the best spot would be. We  had the blue fastpasses and in the end since we had ponchos decided on the very front wet section.

We had a absolute ball getting wet, not so most of the others around without ponchos, as we got soaked. But they really should just make that area stadium seating, it isnt really used for anything anyway. 

So many others were confused, sitting on steps, behind barriers, not sure whether to go up a level behind people or lower levels. I can imagine it being alot worse during summer. 

We asked maybe 5 CM's trying to get an idea of what's the best option.


----------



## HydroGuy

marvel said:


> I agree with some of the other posts about how confusing the WOC seating situation is. Even after reading threads we still have trouble working out exactly where the best spot would be. We  had the blue fastpasses and in the end since we had ponchos decided on the very front wet section.
> 
> We had a absolute ball getting wet, not so most of the others around without ponchos, as we got soaked. But they really should just make that area stadium seating, it isnt really used for anything anyway.
> 
> So many others were confused, sitting on steps, behind barriers, not sure whether to go up a level behind people or lower levels. I can imagine it being alot worse during summer.
> 
> We asked maybe 5 CM's trying to get an idea of what's the best option.



The viewing situation for WOC is extremely imperfect. The OP in this thread is my best effort to let folks make the best of the situation and get a good view of the show. Disney created a great show but messed up the viewing area. If one goes to the spots shown in the OP at the times recommended in the OP one should be good.


----------



## czmom

almond31 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for all the information in this thread. I was able to get a great view for my 4 yr old daughter and a great location to take pics.   I was at the 2nd green star in the blue zone outside the "wet" area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5634_810-2_sm by almond31, on Flickr




Beautiful picture and great view!!!! Do you mind sharing your timing to get there?


----------



## almond31

czmom said:


> Beautiful picture and great view!!!! Do you mind sharing your timing to get there?



Around 7pm we started staying around the general area. We rode Ariel one more time because it was a 5 min wait and then grabbed a Mickey ice cream (sooooooo gooood). I talked to a couple CM that were starting to gather and they said they would start setting up the queue in around 15 minutes and was asking everyone to wait by the palm trees. In the OP's viewing chart this would be around number 11. 

Around 7:30ish they let people in the first section of the queue. Later it would all become one, but they weren't finished roping everything off. It's not numbered, but it would be just before the HC blue section. 10 minutes later we were able to move to number 8. We stayed there until around 8pm when they finally dropped the rope and people took off like a shot. The bulk of the people almost ran to the "wet" section, so we had our choice further back.

Once we had our spot we had over an hour to kill. They don't seem to have a problem with people sitting while waiting. I personally didn't experience it, but I know several people around us were able to leave and come back during the wait. 15 minutes until show time CM started coming around and asking people to stand. 

We went on May 2nd and I think it was a pretty mild crowd day. The weather on the other hand. Only I could book a trip in January and hit the 2 hottest days for the entire week.  Once the show started I looked around and there was pretty good breathing space around. I'm sure in Summer people will probably be packed in like sardines. 

Hope you have a great time! If you need any clarification or more info let me know.


----------



## czmom

almond31 said:


> Around 7pm we started staying around the general area. We rode Ariel one more time because it was a 5 min wait and then grabbed a Mickey ice cream (sooooooo gooood). I talked to a couple CM that were starting to gather and they said they would start setting up the queue in around 15 minutes and was asking everyone to wait by the palm trees. In the OP's viewing chart this would be around number 11.
> 
> Around 7:30ish they let people in the first section of the queue. Later it would all become one, but they weren't finished roping everything off. It's not numbered, but it would be just before the HC blue section. 10 minutes later we were able to move to number 8. We stayed there until around 8pm when they finally dropped the rope and people took off like a shot. The bulk of the people almost ran to the "wet" section, so we had our choice further back.
> 
> Once we had our spot we had over an hour to kill. They don't seem to have a problem with people sitting while waiting. I personally didn't experience it, but I know several people around us were able to leave and come back during the wait. 15 minutes until show time CM started coming around and asking people to stand.
> 
> We went on May 2nd and I think it was a pretty mild crowd day. The weather on the other hand. Only I could book a trip in January and hit the 2 hottest days for the entire week.  Once the show started I looked around and there was pretty good breathing space around. I'm sure in Summer people will probably be packed in like sardines.
> 
> Hope you have a great time! If you need any clarification or more info let me know.




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## wadisneydad

love280mickey said:


> We are making our 1st trip to Disneyland Wed July 3 through Sunday July 7.  I know, I know, it'll probably be crazy busy with the holiday in there.  I've looked online and park hours etc are not listed yet.
> 
> Is WOC shown every night, or only select nights.  Since we will be there over a holiday weekend I'm sure it'll be showing at least some time while we're there, right?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm sure my dd will love to get the Glow with the Show ears.  Anyone know if my DVC membership will give me a discount on those ears?




During the time of year you are going there is usually a 9 and 10:15 show every night. In my opinion the glow with the show ears are worth it with or without a discount. We were at DCA last year about three weeks after they offered the ears, and while not a lot of people were wearing them, a lot of people did ask where we got them and mentioned that they thought they were cool. For me and my family the conversation that we had with other people was enough to justify the price of the ears.


----------



## joeykw18

Hydro thanks for all the great information. I'm hoping you can clear this up for me (most likely redundant).

Is there ANY difference in seating for WOC when purchasing WCT dinner VS purchasing WCT lunch? (most of what I read including OP leads me to believe no, but wanted to check)

Is 1 hour before the 2nd show on Tues June 11 early enough to get a pretty good seat in the reserved area?


----------



## laughinplace2

Hey everyone---

On a busy summer day, on average, what time do you think the fastpass machines stop giving out the first show and start with the second. I won't be getting to the park til around 3 the day I want to see world of color and want to do first show....will I be too late to get past passes for it?

Thanks!!


----------



## acpalmer

laughinplace2 said:


> Hey everyone---
> 
> On a busy summer day, on average, what time do you think the fastpass machines stop giving out the first show and start with the second. I won't be getting to the park til around 3 the day I want to see world of color and want to do first show....will I be too late to get past passes for it?
> 
> Thanks!!



I'd love the answer to this, as well.  We'd like to see the second show, but will be in DL most of the day that we are planning it, so I'd like to avoid a bunch of hopping back and forth just to check on WOC FP times.

Thanks from me, too!!


----------



## GeorgeY

Does anyone know if the default location for Ariels Grotto WOC Dining location is the same as WCT?   I know you can ask to go to any of the preferred spots, but wanted to know the one they will try to send you to.

And is the entry location the same for all Preferred Dining?

Thanks
George


----------



## Kristineamb

After reading the first post I am officially overwhelmed 
I've been to WDW several times over the years but I haven't been to DL since I was a child.  I'd like to see WoC while we are there but it seems like a lot of trouble....I was considering taking advantage of the "picnic option" but apparently thats been discontinued.  
We will be there 
August 1 & 2 so whatever night we don't go to WoC we'll go to Fantasmic (which I LOVE at WDW spoiled by the amphi-theater seating, not sure how standing will be...not that I am unable to stand physically just think it will be more stressful/less enjoyable...we aren't big parade people because we aren't willing to stake out a spot hours before...)
Please reassure me


----------



## ArchOwl

Kristineamb said:


> After reading the first post I am officially overwhelmed
> I've been to WDW several times over the years but I haven't been to DL since I was a child.  I'd like to see WoC while we are there but it seems like a lot of trouble....I was considering taking advantage of the "picnic option" but apparently thats been discontinued.
> We will be there
> August 1 & 2 so whatever night we don't go to WoC we'll go to Fantasmic (which I LOVE at WDW spoiled by the amphi-theater seating, not sure how standing will be...not that I am unable to stand physically just think it will be more stressful/less enjoyable...we aren't big parade people because we aren't willing to stake out a spot hours before...)
> Please reassure me



The last showing of WOC is really a walk-up these days.  Just did WOC this weekend, last show and we walked up about 10 minutes before and got rail spots.  The first show requires more planning, but it is pretty easy.  Get a WOC FP in the morning sometime and show up about an hour or so before the show.  We just don't care to wait that long anymore since we have seen it many times.  

If you were planning on eating at one of the restaurants that offers WOC packages, go ahead and get the WOC FPs that come with the meal. But I wouldn't eat at the restaurant for the WOC FP alone.  It just isn't worth it in my opinion.

You will be fine, it is an amazing show!  If you can do the last show, I highly recommend it. Maybe take an extra nap that day if possible.  And sorry, not that familiar with Fantasmic!, but there is a super thread for that I believe.


----------



## coaches24

Kristineamb said:


> After reading the first post I am officially overwhelmed
> I've been to WDW several times over the years but I haven't been to DL since I was a child.  I'd like to see WoC while we are there but it seems like a lot of trouble....I was considering taking advantage of the "picnic option" but apparently thats been discontinued.
> We will be there
> August 1 & 2 so whatever night we don't go to WoC we'll go to Fantasmic (which I LOVE at WDW spoiled by the amphi-theater seating, not sure how standing will be...not that I am unable to stand physically just think it will be more stressful/less enjoyable...we aren't big parade people because we aren't willing to stake out a spot hours before...)
> Please reassure me



For F! we have been pretty lucky I guess because we never stake out a spot before hand and we have been able to find a good spot to watch the show each time we have tried (usually no more than 30 min prior to the first showing).  Last time we found a spot against a rail right behind the dessert seating area so we knew our view wouldnt be blocked at all as those dessert ordering guests get chairs to sit in and we were positioned in what I would call center stage (think 50 yard line seats for football, or behind home plate for baseball).  

Now our WOC experience has been different and we dont care to see that again until they make the viewing area more comfortable or change how you see the show.  We havent tried the 2nd show however because DD cant hang that late (Shes 4 now),  so maybe when shes older and can handle staying up that late we might try it again.  Too bad because DD really loves the show.


----------



## nikkistevej

coaches24 said:


> For F! we have been pretty lucky I guess because we never stake out a spot before hand and we have been able to find a good spot to watch the show each time we have tried (usually no more than 30 min prior to the first showing).  Last time we found a spot against a rail right behind the dessert seating area so we knew our view wouldnt be blocked at all as those dessert ordering guests get chairs to sit in and we were positioned in what I would call center stage (think 50 yard line seats for football, or behind home plate for baseball).
> 
> Now our WOC experience has been different and we dont care to see that again until they make the viewing area more comfortable or change how you see the show.  We havent tried the 2nd show however because DD cant hang that late (Shes 4 now),  so maybe when shes older and can handle staying up that late we might try it again.  Too bad because DD really loves the show.



Do you think WOC will be that way during the summer? We will be there in August, and we were gonna do the Carthay Circle meal to get the preferred viewing, but would rather not pay out all the money.


----------



## CanadianPaco

nikkistevej said:


> Do you think WOC will be that way during the summer? We will be there in August, and we were gonna do the Carthay Circle meal to get the preferred viewing, but would rather not pay out all the money.



I just booked Carthay Circle thinking it will be this way for our August trip,!


----------



## LovintheLodge

CanadianPaco said:


> I just booked Carthay Circle thinking it will be this way for our August trip,!



We were in DL/DCA in August last year (around 6th to 13th or so) and we booked WCT for dinner and had e choice of early or late WOC. We picked early and had a great view in front of the circle area but out of wet zone. It wasn't crowded. Maybe we got lucky. I heard Carthay is great but the menu didn't work for my kids.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## nikkistevej

CanadianPaco said:


> I just booked Carthay Circle thinking it will be this way for our August trip,!



I am gonna do the same, would rather be safe than sorry. We don't know when we will make it back to DLR?DCA again, might as well do it up right.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

GeorgeY said:


> Does anyone know if the default location for Ariels Grotto WOC Dining location is the same as WCT?   I know you can ask to go to any of the preferred spots, but wanted to know the one they will try to send you to.
> 
> And is the entry location the same for all Preferred Dining?
> 
> Thanks
> George



When we were there on Mothers Day evening, the *waiting location *AND *entry location *for WCT *and* Ariel's Grotto *were the same*!

The Cms(at least some of them) were sending those with Carthay Circle dining passes to a completely different waiting spot!(*That evening*, they let the WCT/AG people in BEFORE the Carthay Circle people were let in)!

Keep in mind that this was just *one evening*, and *OUR *experience--not saying that this is how it will always be!

Actually, lots of things change from time to time, evening to evening--be prepared to have a unique experience depending on how they choose to run things(wink,wink) the night you are there!


----------



## Lazyturbo

Thanks for all the tips on these forums, especially to the OP. I managed to get some pretty good videos (links below).

I ate at the Wine County Trattoria at 6pm on a Wednesday, and started lining up for the show at 7:30pm in front of the Little Mermaid ride. I ended up right against the railing, behind the wet zone. (The wet zone was also open to us if we wanted to go). I still got a light mist in this area, and had to wipe my camera lens several times.

A Whole New World:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq65VYm1Wm0

Finale:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBV_n5C2m6U


----------



## jennyh2829

Just ate at Carthay Circle yesterday.  This may have already been shared, but they are now doing a WOC meal that is 3 course for $39.  I didn't take a pic of the menu but the starter is a soup or salad, dessert is chocolate cake or lemon blueberry pound cake.  Some entrees I remember are a burger, steak and arugula salad, chicken strawberry salad, salmon, beef short rib ravioli, rigatoni and chicken...that's all I remember.  HTH others...


----------



## Ware Bears

That's interesting, is this for lunch or dinner?


----------



## jennyh2829

Both I guess.  We ate at 1:20


----------



## shera

We had dinner at Carthy Circle Tuesday,the price was 59.00 for the 3 course meal ,and 24.00 for kids.Didn't like the location for the Woc reserved spot for Carthy Circle,and they wouldn't let us move down.So it was disappointing for the price.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

If you do a meal for your WOC tickets you can stand wherever you want... They have an area for CC people and another for WCT people, but if a cm tells you that you can't move, find another cm... The line of sight is really good from up there if you are on a rail, they say the show is better seen from farther back because it is so wide... But I prefer front and center in the wet zone! So we do the meal and then march right to the wet zone when we enter, telling CMs as we go that we are headed there


----------



## Midnightred

Are the WOC meal packages avalible for Ariel's Grotto on weekdays for this summer? I have a WCT reservation, but was interested in trying something new.  Thanks!

Midnightred


----------



## Midnightred

Hi again! Found the answer to my question. Ariel's offers WOC dining on weekdays too. Anyone have a review? Thanks!

Midnightred


----------



## elliececil

We saw the 9p show on Mon Jun 10 with Carthay Circle passes. I scoped the area out early - ropes were up by 7p. Talked with cast members to see where to wait, where the areas were, then left and came back at 7:30p, hung out near Little Mermaid. They didn't open the ropes until 8p. We got closest to the center - for viewing of the show, not the center of the Carthay section - at the front at the rail, which was important as we're both shorter than 5' 2". The area never got as full as the other areas where folk were crammed in, but I still wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere but at the rail in order to see.

We went again 10:15p show on Wed Jun 12 with free machine FPs and it was fairly empty. Didn't get there until about 9:55p - my sister watched the fireworks from the train station in DL and I met her at Little Mermaid (I saw the fireworks from corner of Mater's and Bug's Land) and then we did a bathroom break before getting our spot. Got front wet zone just right of center at the rail and that was a *much* better view than the front of the Carthay Circle section. Could see into the water better and really could feel the heat from the flames. We had ponchos that time and put them on as we don't like getting wet at all - we're the type that wear ponchos on Splash.

I had wanted to eat at Carthay anyway so not unhappy we did that - and the dinner was excellent - but if we ate there again we'd plan so we could get 10:15p tickets and not have a 7a rope drop the next morning. I loved the show the first time I saw it but am really glad I saw it down in the wet zone center. Totally awesome. The projections were better further back but I loved watching the fountain mechanisms and being able to see into the water.

----

When we were at dinner Jun 10 I reminded them we were eating 1 appetizer and 1 entree each to get the WoC tickets (didn't need more dessert that day) and they told and showed us the $59 dinner WoC menu that they have now but as we had made reservations Apr 10 under the old rules they honored that and so our dinner was much cheaper than it would have been with the new $59 each.


----------



## clanmcculloch

If you have somebody in your party in a wheelchair, do you have to sit in the wheelchair seating?  Could they see ok from somewhere like up at the railing on the blue bridge?  How far before the show would somebody need to show up in order to get a spot over there?  I'm not concerned with the fact that the view is from the side.  From what I'm reading, those wheelchair spots fill up pretty early and it can be difficult to see over people's heads and the person in the wheelchair is a child.  We also have an autistic child with us so we can only arrive so much before the show and we need to be somewhere not quite as packed in.  Would the blue bridge be a good spot or would there be somewhere better?  I don't mind paying for the dining package or arriving early one day to get a FP.  I'm just trying to figure out what will best meet all of our needs.


----------



## MVC1225

I believe I asked this before but I don't recall the response.   We are  going on Thursday December 12 to DCA and are planning to get the WCT reserved WOC dining.  We both use ECVs.  I see there are stairs in some areas so I want to nake sure we can access the Reserved Viewing Areas on ECVs.  I don't want to spend that money and tehn have to stay in the handicap areas all the way in the back.


----------



## butterflymouse

The last time I saw World of Color was a nightmare. It was a brand new show, so the crowds were ridiculous! People were waiting in lines for hours. We weren't going to do that. We ended up doing the picnic deal. I was disappointed. Our view was horrible! I couldn't enjoy the show because of how disorganized it was.

Anyway, I want to give it another try on our next visit. Can anyone tell me how best to do World of Color? Last thing I want is to have another bad experience.


----------



## butterflymouse

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Blue32

butterflymouse said:


> The last time I saw World of Color was a nightmare. It was a brand new show, so the crowds were ridiculous! People were waiting in lines for hours. We weren't going to do that. We ended up doing the picnic deal. I was disappointed. Our view was horrible! I couldn't enjoy the show because of how disorganized it was.
> 
> Anyway, I want to give it another try on our next visit. Can anyone tell me how best to do World of Color? Last thing I want is to have another bad experience.



I think it's laid out very well in the first post. If you want to a great view of the show you either need to line up about 90 min. early for the first show. If there is a 2nd show that night it will be MUCH less of a hassle and if you can stay up that late, most people report getting great spots by showing up maybe 30-40 min. early.


----------



## butterflymouse

Blue32 said:


> I think it's laid out very well in the first post. If you want to a great view of the show you either need to line up about 90 min. early for the first show. If there is a 2nd show that night it will be MUCH less of a hassle and if you can stay up that late, most people report getting great spots by showing up maybe 30-40 min. early.



Thanks for the tip on the second show.


----------



## disneyworld1977

Anyone do the fire hydrant spot?  Is it still the blue section (I think thats the color)?  And when you get a Fastpass do you get what you get as far a section?  We did a package last time so didn't have to worry about that.


----------



## Peezle

Does anyone have experience with where to line up for the late (10:15pm) showing of WoC and what time they start forming the line for guests with reserved viewing passes?  I would just ask a CM in that area ahead of time, but we'll be doing the late WoC show our first night in the parks and will be doing the WoC dining package at WCT until it's time to start lining up, so there really isn't a way I can ask any CMs in the WoC area ahead of time...


----------



## HydroGuy

Peezle said:


> Does anyone have experience with where to line up for the late (10:15pm) showing of WoC and what time they start forming the line for guests with reserved viewing passes?  I would just ask a CM in that area ahead of time, but we'll be doing the late WoC show our first night in the parks and will be doing the WoC dining package at WCT until it's time to start lining up, so there really isn't a way I can ask any CMs in the WoC area ahead of time...


I am afraid I do not have direct experience with that. If it was me I would show up a minimum of 60 minutes before the second show and ask a CM.


----------



## DLR29

Hey Hydroguy, you got a new picture!

One thing, you might want to update the OP with the fact that DLR has discontinued the WoC picnics as of June 2013.


----------



## keahgirl8

DLR29 said:


> Hey Hydroguy, you got a new picture!
> 
> One thing, you might want to update the OP with the fact that DLR has discontinued the WoC picnics as of June 2013.



Oh no!


----------



## Peezle

HydroGuy said:


> I am afraid I do not have direct experience with that. If it was me I would show up a minimum of 60 minutes before the second show and ask a CM.



Thanks again, HydroGuy.  We have a 7:00pm reservation at WCT, so we should be able to line up by 9:00pm easily.  Hopefully we'll be able to find a CM who can get us to the right place on the first try!


----------



## disneyworld1977

disneyworld1977 said:


> Anyone do the fire hydrant spot?  Is it still the blue section (I think thats the color)?  And when you get a Fastpass do you get what you get as far a section?  We did a package last time so didn't have to worry about that.



Anyone?


----------



## ArchOwl

disneyworld1977 said:


> Anyone?



The fire hydrant spot is still there in the blue section.  Haven't used it myself recently.  With the second or last show of the day being so uncrowded, I don't find myself needing to use that spot.  If you want a FP for the second show, you need to check the FP machines in the late afternoon/early evening.  Sometimes the CMs will give you a later FP if you ask and sometimes they won't.  The last few times I have watched the second show of WOC, they were allowing people without FPs to enter the viewing area.  But it is always a good idea to have the FP just in case.


----------



## Needtorelax

I'm sure this is somewhere on here but I can't seem to find it here or on the DL website. Can someone tell me the choices for kids meals at WCT or point me to where I may could find them. TIA!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Allears.net for dining menus


----------



## seobaina

If I want to do a dining package what sort of time is best to book for? Thanks


----------



## ArchOwl

seobaina said:


> If I want to do a dining package what sort of time is best to book for? Thanks



Depends on how many shows there are that day and which one you want to go to.  It is a good idea to leave yourself plenty of time between dinner and the show, especially for the first show.  It also depends on if you are doing Carthay or another restaurant.  Carthay takes longer.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Dinner or lunch? If dinner, then that would depend on which show you want to see and your dining style. If your party is not made up of fast eaters, if you like to take your time to enjoy a meal, then book an earlier dinner so you can take your time and not rush.


----------



## seobaina

ArchOwl said:


> Depends on how many shows there are that day and which one you want to go to.  It is a good idea to leave yourself plenty of time between dinner and the show, especially for the first show.  It also depends on if you are doing Carthay or another restaurant.  Carthay takes longer.



We wanted to do Ariel's. It's a Tuesday in late Sept so I'm assuming they'll only be one show. 



theluckyrabbit said:


> Dinner or lunch? If dinner, then that would depend on which show you want to see and your dining style. If your party is not made up of fast eaters, if you like to take your time to enjoy a meal, then book an earlier dinner so you can take your time and not rush.



I'd rather do dinner but I don't want to feel rushed. There are only two of us and both adults so maybe 5pm ish?

Although, can I also ask, do the WOC packages at Ariel's include the princesses?

Thanks


----------



## danacath

Are there exiting strategies we can use after viewing the first show of WOC so we don't get caught in a crush of people?     Also, are there certain spots that have a good view but also help you exit ahead of the masses?  Our family has used exit strategies at WDW for Fantasmic and Illuminations, so I was just curious if there are any for WOC.


----------



## mathmom32

Not exactly an exit strategy,  but when we were there in March,  I happened to glance into Cars Land as we were leaving DCA after WOC. The land was totally empty,  aside from a CM standing way down at the end by RSR. I grabbed the family and we took the opportunity to enjoy Cars Land all lit up and empty.  We were able to get some amazing photos, and by the time we were done, the park was nearly cleared out.  It's my new favorite way to close down DCA at the end of the night.


----------



## danacath

Neat idea, mathmom32!

I had even wondered whether a person is allowed to exit by GC and go to DTD after WOC, or if only resort guests can do that and everyone else has to exit through the main gates.  Anyone?


----------



## mathmom32

I've never seen anyone checking people as they leave through the GCH. You shouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## DLR29

danacath said:


> Are there exiting strategies we can use after viewing the first show of WOC so we don't get caught in a crush of people?     Also, are there certain spots that have a good view but also help you exit ahead of the masses?  Our family has used exit strategies at WDW for Fantasmic and Illuminations, so I was just curious if there are any for WOC.



Unfortunately not really.  They will make you walk all the way around Grizzly River Run, past Soarin to exit, and everybody goes that way.  The best way to avoid this is to just wait a little bit after the show (maybe ride the Little Mermaid) and then head out.


----------



## ParkHopper1

danacath said:


> Neat idea, mathmom32!
> 
> I had even wondered whether a person is allowed to exit by GC and go to DTD after WOC, or if only resort guests can do that and everyone else has to exit through the main gates.  Anyone?



Typically anyone can EXIT through GCH at any time...hotel guests or not. There have been rare occasions on heavy peak days that they do limit the exit to resort guests only during the WOC exodus, but those are more uncommon than common. Worst case it is only a few steps in before they turn you around if they are limiting access.


----------



## Jaina

Which rides do they close down during World of Color? I'm having a hard time finding this info!


----------



## ArchOwl

Jaina said:


> Which rides do they close down during World of Color? I'm having a hard time finding this info!



Screamin', Mickey's Wheel, the swings, the jellyfish, the zephyr.  So basically all the rides around the lagoon except TSMM.


----------



## Jaina

Thank you!


----------



## piratenightmares

This is old news, but I just realized there's no more picnic lunch. I know a lot of people thought it was a waste. I do have several other comments/questions though, as well. 

It was always good for us because although we'd to to the parks for 5+ days, we rarely went to DCA until late afternoon. It was one way we could get a light snack and not have to bother going over to DCA earlier to get a FP for the show. Keep in mind I have 2 autistic children one of whom is in a wheelchair so walking back and forth between parks wasn't really an option for us. 

We also had a fabulous visit from one of the cats while having a picnic lunch! http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48872735&postcount=436 (It was in early December on a cool day and there were no other customers in the area at the time. I thought this was great!)

I am sad to see the picnic lunch gone, but I will simply be choosing another dining option. (And I'm sure I'll like whatever we do next just as much.)

Can someone give me advice regarding Ariel's Grotto, Wine Country Trattoria, or Carthay Circle as far as the WoC dining experience? Are these special meals, different than the typical menu? We usually do not eat inside DCA so I'm not as familiar with these spots as the ones in DL and in the hotels.

Second, there have been several occasions where the 'disabled' section at WoC has been full of people with 'guest assistance' passes who don't appear to be disabled. I do realize there are many ailments that are not something we can see. I feel the guest assistance cards are (recently) very over-used by people who don't REALLY need them for EVERY attraction. I can't really judge that myself though it's difficult not to at times. I DO know everyone is different, and some people do need the assistance even if it appears they do not. My eldest son has this issue sometimes as he is autistic but rather high functioning. I know there is nothing I can do about this issue. We simply live with it and make the best of it. It is never appropriate to assume certain people shouldn't be there. (I hope my comments about this haven't offended anyone. I am very sympathetic to special needs of all sorts.)

So my second problem (or question) is how to make sure my younger son who is in a wheelchair and clearly autistic gets a spot in the disabled area OR an area where he can actually see. We have arrived many times and the disabled areas have been full.  We have only been in the disabled area for WoC once in the many times we've gone. But it is very difficult for my child in a wheelchair to see if he is not in the front due to everyone standing and the viewpoint from his chair. Does anyone have any tips for me in regard to this? Thanks a lot.  

Third Question: If one takes a V.I.P. tour can you take WoC as part of your V.I.P. tour or is this reserved for other types of V.I.P.'s? I have stood in the V.I.P. area with a business trip in which we had a guide walk us to the area, however I am uncertain if a V.I.P. tour paid by an individual can get this option. (Also, being new to this board, could someone direct me to the V.I.P. tour thread, if there is one? I have several questions about this. Thanks, and sorry to go off topic for a second. I tried a search and didn't find quite what I was looking for.)


----------



## Nonsuch

piratenightmares said:


> So my second problem (or question) is how to make sure my younger son who is in a wheelchair and clearly autistic gets a spot in the disabled area OR an area where he can actually see.


The simple solution is to arrive early and wait in line.  I have seen WOC many times, but still arrive at least an hour before the show (even with preferred dining tickets).



piratenightmares said:


> Third Question: If one takes a V.I.P. tour can you take WoC as part of your V.I.P. tour or is this reserved for other types of V.I.P.'s? I have stood in the V.I.P. area with a business trip in which we had a guide walk us to the area, however I am uncertain if a V.I.P. tour paid by an individual can get this option.


VIP Guest Services controls the reserved section, so they certainly should be able to grant access.  Ask for details when booking a VIP tour, rather than on the day of the tour.

This MousePlanet article covers many features of VIP tours, although prices are now around $350/hour.
Get the VIP treatment at Disneyland


----------



## keahgirl8

I too am disappointed about the picnic.  It worked for me because I also usually go in the afternoon, the other meals are too expensive for too much food since I am solo, and the salmon was really good!  Now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## larina

piratenightmares said:
			
		

> ....Second, there have been several occasions where the 'disabled' section at WoC has been full of people with 'guest assistance' passes who don't appear to be disabled. I do realize there are many ailments that are not something we can see. I feel the guest assistance cards are (recently) very over-used by people who don't REALLY need them for EVERY attraction. I can't really judge that myself though it's difficult not to at times. I DO know everyone is different, and some people do need the assistance even if it appears they do not. My eldest son has this issue sometimes as he is autistic but rather high functioning. I know there is nothing I can do about this issue. We simply live with it and make the best of it. It is never appropriate to assume certain people shouldn't be there. (I hope my comments about this haven't offended anyone. I am very sympathetic to special needs of all sorts.)....



As you said, there are just so many special needs you can't see, its impossible for a spectator to judge who needs what. My mom is legally blind. She gets around quite well. I am shocked and disgusted by the way people talk to her and treat her because, "she doesn't look blind." I know GAC abuse exists, I had a FB friend (unfriended after this) who openly discussed getting a GAC because they only had two days and didn't want to miss anything. I was appalled.


----------



## HydroGuy

piratenightmares said:


> Can someone give me advice regarding Ariel's Grotto, Wine Country Trattoria, or Carthay Circle as far as the WoC dining experience? Are these special meals, different than the typical menu? We usually do not eat inside DCA so I'm not as familiar with these spots as the ones in DL and in the hotels.


To my knowledge the WCT and AG packages have pre-fixe menus for WOC which are not the typical meals. CCR just has regular menu items and you can decide on the spot whether you want to do WOC or not. The catch is everyone in the party must order a main plate and either an appetizer or dessert. For WOC I have done AG 3-4 times and CCR once, but never WCT.

In general I would not recommend any of the WOC dining options unless you plain just want to eat at those places anyways.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

HydroGuy said:


> To my knowledge the WCT and AG packages have pre-fixe menus for WOC which are not the typical meals. CCR just has regular menu items and you can decide on the spot whether you want to do WOC or not. The catch is everyone in the party must order a main plate and either an appetizer or dessert. For WOC I have done AG 3-4 times and CCR once, but never WCT.
> 
> In general I would not recommend any of the WOC dining options unless you plain just want to eat at those places anyways.



Actually CCR just recently changed to a pre-fixe menu - $39/lunch $59/dinner per adult. Less for kids. The menus have been posted here in the last few days.

ETA: You can still order off the regular menu if you don't want to the WOC dining, but the WOC menu is pre-fixe.


----------



## HydroGuy

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Actually CCR just recently changed to a pre-fixe menu - $39/lunch $59/dinner per adult. Less for kids. The menus have been posted here in the last few days.
> 
> ETA: You can still order off the regular menu if you don't want to the WOC dining, but the WOC menu is pre-fixe.



See, that's what happens when I take off a couple months from the boards! My knowledge gets dated very quickly.  I was not aware of the pre-fixe at CCR and I just a made reservation there a couple days ago!

Thanks Jamie!


----------



## piratenightmares

So which of the three restaurants would any of you most recommend and why (based on the food menus for WOC, and general restaurant ambiance)?


----------



## HydroGuy

piratenightmares said:


> So which of the three restaurants would any of you most recommend and why (based on the food menus for WOC, and general restaurant ambiance)?


CCR is the signature restaurant of DCA. If you have never done it and budget is available I would choose CCR.

AG is nice especially in summer because you can sit outside (my recommendation) on Paradise Pier Lagoon. Last I checked it was cheaper than CCR.

WCT has good food IMO but the least best () among the three. It is also the cheapest last I checked.

HTH


----------



## piratenightmares

HydroGuy said:


> CCR is the signature restaurant of DCA. If you have never done it and budget is available I would choose CCR.
> 
> AG is nice especially in summer because you can sit outside (my recommendation) on Paradise Pier Lagoon. Last I checked it was cheaper than CCR.
> 
> WCT has good food IMO but the least best () among the three. It is also the cheapest last I checked.
> 
> HTH



Thank you. I am definitely leaning toward CCR.


----------



## keahgirl8

Has anyone ever done AG's WOC meal solo?  U was just wondering what they do with the portion sizes for the appetizer and dessert.


----------



## Nonsuch

Mark your calendars because World of Color  Winter Dreams will begin November 15, 2013, at Disney California Adventure park.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-davison-at-disney-california-adventure-park/

Special 'World of Color' Announcement from Imagineer Steve Davison
(is it possible to embed youtube videos on DIS?)


----------



## piratenightmares

I'm going to give the WOC meal package at Carthay a try because we'd really like to go there anyway. My only other question is if I do the 'lunch' does that give me a ticket for the first show or do we select which show we want. I want the later show so would I need to plan on dinner for that?  I looked around the thread a bit for the answer but couldn't find it. Sorry if it's been discussed already.

Thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

piratenightmares said:


> I'm going to give the WOC meal package at Carthay a try because we'd really like to go there anyway. My only other question is if I do the 'lunch' does that give me a ticket for the first show or do we select which show we want. I want the later show so would I need to plan on dinner for that?  I looked around the thread a bit for the answer but couldn't find it. Sorry if it's been discussed already.
> 
> Thanks.


You can get a ticket for either show at lunch. Just ask.


----------



## HydroGuy

keahgirl8 said:


> Has anyone ever done AG's WOC meal solo?  U was just wondering what they do with the portion sizes for the appetizer and dessert.


Not sure but I would guess they would trim it down or just give you one or the other.


----------



## scottishduffy

My DH and I are WDW vets taking out first DL trip from Nov 30 - Dec 7.

I will be making a WOC dining reservation on Sunday the 31 most likely.

Do the different restaurants still get directed to different reserved areas? I want to be directed toward the raised railing, center in the pic from page one. Is it WCT that gets directed here? Where does AG go to? How easy is it to ask castmembers to go forward to a different area?

I know there will be a new version of WOC going on when we are there. I am thinking of doing WCT just to be directed to the front area initially to guarantee front railing. I don't know if doing a different restaurant would lose me the front of the railing.

Also, Should I do WOC on the sunday when there are 2 shows? I would do the second show, or should I aim for the middle of the week with only one (possibly more crowded) show. Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

scottishduffy said:


> My DH and I are WDW vets taking out first DL trip from Nov 30 - Dec 7.
> 
> I will be making a WOC dining reservation on Sunday the 31 most likely.
> 
> Do the different restaurants still get directed to different reserved areas? I want to be directed toward the raised railing, center in the pic from page one. Is it WCT that gets directed here? Where does AG go to? How easy is it to ask castmembers to go forward to a different area?
> 
> I know there will be a new version of WOC going on when we are there. I am thinking of doing WCT just to be directed to the front area initially to guarantee front railing. I don't know if doing a different restaurant would lose me the front of the railing.
> 
> Also, Should I do WOC on the sunday when there are 2 shows? I would do the second show, or should I aim for the middle of the week with only one (possibly more crowded) show. Thanks!


I have not heard anything different about the different default sections for different restaurants. We will be doing a CCR res for WOC next week so I will have another experience to add onto this.

Since AG was added back to mix recently I am not sure where their default section is. 

I personally would do a dining res for show #2. Unless you just plain and simple want to se show #2 and want to dine at WCT. I would always go for show #1 with any dining res. That gives you the biggest bang for the buck as you get to see an earlier show when you are less tired.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLR29 said:


> One thing, you might want to update the OP with the fact that DLR has discontinued the WoC picnics as of June 2013.


Finally got around to updating the OP on this. I will probably update again based on our experience next week.


----------



## seobaina

We have WOC dining at Ariel's Grotto for Sept 24th at around 6pm (earliest I could get). I dunno if there are two shows or one but what time should we be aiming to be out and going to the area? Do we need to do anything before going to the restaurant?


----------



## HydroGuy

seobaina said:


> We have WOC dining at Ariel's Grotto for Sept 24th at around 6pm (earliest I could get). I dunno if there are two shows or one but what time should we be aiming to be out and going to the area? Do we need to do anything before going to the restaurant?



Last year at this time is a good guide for this year. DCA closed at 8:00 and WOC showed at 8:15. One show. IMO a 6pm dinner is too late. See the OP for an explanation why. I would make the dinner res for 5:15 or earlier.


----------



## seobaina

HydroGuy said:


> Last year at this time is a good guide for this year. DCA closed at 8:00 and WOC showed at 8:15. One show. IMO a 6pm dinner is too late. See the OP for an explanation why. I would make the dinner res for 5:15 or earlier.



I couldn't  they said WOC dinner packages don't start til 5:30pm so I got the earliest available at 5:50??? Confused now cause if that's too late why would they start them only 20 mins before


----------



## lana772

seobaina said:
			
		

> I couldn't  they said WOC dinner packages don't start til 5:30pm so I got the earliest available at 5:50??? Confused now cause if that's too late why would they start them only 20 mins before



I was told the same thing last week. I had to make ours at 5:30.


----------



## seobaina

lana772 said:


> I was told the same thing last week. I had to make ours at 5:30.



Is yours at AG too? I'm worried now. I've gone for AG because it suits us best, food wise, but the whole point of doing it is to see WOC...especially as I'm short (5ft 2).


----------



## HydroGuy

seobaina said:


> I couldn't  they said WOC dinner packages don't start til 5:30pm so I got the earliest available at 5:50??? Confused now cause if that's too late why would they start them only 20 mins before



It's the difference between what Disney says you need to see the show and what you actually need. Yes you can see the show if you arrive later. But often it is not from a good view point. 

I have no idea what they are telling folks. I just ate at CCR yesterday for WOC lunch. Maybe if you go before 5:30 is it considered lunch? Hard to say. I am just telling you 6pm will probably be too late unless you are OK with a poor view or get a good view by luck. I would recommend that you See If you can make a res before 5:30. Read the OP for why that is. Good luck m


----------



## lana772

seobaina said:
			
		

> Is yours at AG too? I'm worried now. I've gone for AG because it suits us best, food wise, but the whole point of doing it is to see WOC...especially as I'm short (5ft 2).



Yes. On Sept 21st.


----------



## seobaina

HydroGuy said:


> It's the difference between what Disney says you need to see the show and what you actually need. Yes you can see the show if you arrive later. But often it is not from a good view point.
> 
> I have no idea what they are telling folks. I just ate at CCR yesterday for WOC lunch. Maybe if you go before 5:30 is it considered lunch? Hard to say. I am just telling you 6pm will probably be too late unless you are OK with a poor view or get a good view by luck. I would recommend that you See If you can make a res before 5:30. Read the OP for why that is. Good luck m



I asked for lunch or dinner, they said that AG is only taking from 5:30 onwards...doesn't matter what meal you want to do. I've read the OP but I don't know what to do now. I don't want to eat at CCR cause I'm a fussy eater and nothing appeals, which is why I went for AG  Are there separate sections in the reserved seating? If so, I'm less worried cause that will mean that not many AG reserved will go through before me but if not....


----------



## seobaina

I've managed to change it to 5:30 but that's the earliest. Is this going to be ok?


----------



## disneyworld1977

Strategy help:

Going to do WOC on Sept 5th @ 8:15 of course.

What are anyone's projections when we should get in the queue or the area?

Thinking about the fire hydrant spot?

And I need to definitely get a FP?   We did dining last time so didn't have to do that.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Is 5:30 when AG's open back up for dinner? It is a character meal at lunch so there wouldn't be any WoC options like there is at CCR. I can't answer why the dinner sitting is so late though.


----------



## seobaina

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Is 5:30 when AG's open back up for dinner? It is a character meal at lunch so there wouldn't be any WoC options like there is at CCR. I can't answer why the dinner sitting is so late though.



I'm guessing so, yep. They certainly don't offer WOC dining before that.


----------



## HydroGuy

seobaina said:


> I asked for lunch or dinner, they said that AG is only taking from 5:30 onwards...doesn't matter what meal you want to do. I've read the OP but I don't know what to do now. I don't want to eat at CCR cause I'm a fussy eater and nothing appeals, which is why I went for AG  Are there separate sections in the reserved seating? If so, I'm less worried cause that will mean that not many AG reserved will go through before me but if not....



I missed you were dining at AG. Not sure what to tell you. I think 5:30 is pushing it for an 8:15 show. It may work out for you. Usually one does not want to hurry thru dinner. If you can finish and get over to the WOC viewing area by 7 you will be OK I think.


----------



## seobaina

HydroGuy said:


> I missed you were dining at AG. Not sure what to tell you. I think 5:30 is pushing it for an 8:15 show. It may work out for you. Usually one does not want to hurry thru dinner. If you can finish and get over to the WOC viewing area by 7 you will be OK I think.



There are just two of us so hopefully we can eat in an hour and not feel rushed then get to WOC straight after. Hoping as well that as it's a tuesday in late sept it won't be too busy  Thanks


----------



## Peezle

Back from our Aug 5-8 trip and wanted to post some info here about the late WoC show since I was asking questions about it before we left and no one had much experience.  I'll also include some general info about our experience with the dinner and the show in case anyone is interested.  I know DCA will be going to only one WoC show per day soon as the summer season closes, but while they are still doing two shows at 9:00 and 10:15pm, I wanted to share in case anyone needed help.

I had a WoC dining reservation at WCT at 7:00pm.  I was told by the dining reservation rep that this would get me reserved viewing area passes for the late WoC show, which is what I wanted.  When the meal was over and I had paid, the waiter brought me passes for the early show.  I asked for passes to the late show instead, and he was able to exchange them with no problem.

We showed up about 10 min early for the dinner reservation.  I asked to sit upstairs because we wanted to eat indoors.  It took some doing, but they were able to squeeze us in.  Once we got up there, we realized it's only partially indoors.  There is open space between the glass along the railing and the ceiling, so it's kind of an open air area.  Not really indoors.  Not a problem for us.  Just wanted to let everyone know.

On a scale of 1-10, I would rate the service as a 5.  Service was extremely slow.  We didn't get our food until we'd been there for 75 minutes!  Our waiter did get approval (on his own) to give us a 10% discount because our food took so long (which I appreciated), but this is a big reason why Hydroguy recommends that you allow plenty of time for WoC dining, wherever you choose to dine.  You never know how long it's going to take to get out of there, and you certainly don't want to rush when you are paying that kind of money for a meal.  Fortunately, we had plenty of time, so it wasn't a big deal.  The waiter that refilled our drinks spilled them on the table (pouring too fast or too much) three different times (yes, three!) and never apologized for getting our food and other items on the table wet.  I expected much better service than we received.

On a scale of 1-10, I would rate the food as a 6.  The bread that they bring out before the main course is very good.  For dinner, I had the filet mignon.  It was OK, but nothing special.  I've had better at local steak houses here in TX.  One daughter had the sea bass (sustainable fish).  She really liked it and said it was very good.  I tried a bite and agreed.  My other daughter had the seafood pasta.  She ate it, but did not enjoy it.  I tried it as well and had to agree with her that it was bland and not very tasty.  My son (very picky eater) had a cheese pizza off the kid's menu but didn't finish it because he thought it tasted strange.  I didn't try it. The dessert tray was OK.  It included tiramisu, macaroons (raspberry and pistachio), vanilla bean panna cotta with fruit and chocolate caramel espresso tart.  We left a lot of it behind.

On a scale of 1-10, I would rate the atmosphere as a 5.  We had a big group next to us that was extremely loud, to the point of being rude.  All of the tables around us were very glad when they finally left.  I had to kill a spider that was crawling up the wall right beside my daughter.  That made me notice the wall and I saw two other bugs that had been smashed against the wall next to our table.  Apparently they have pest problems there.  

I don't want to make it sound like dinner was a disaster.  It wasn't.  We enjoyed our time together.  Heck, we're on vacation!  But I would not eat there again.  I would try CCR or Ariel's for WoC dining.  

As for lining up for the late WoC show, I finally determined that there was no line.  I asked 3 different CMs in the area while the early show was going on.  I was told several times that I didn't need to be there that early (we got there at 9:15pm) and also told that there was no line for the late show because it wasn't as crowded.  The only specifics I got from any of them was to stand under the King Triton statue that is on top of the Ariel ride and wait there.  We were the only ones in the area for quite some time.  About 20 minutes before show time, others started to congregate in the area.  Almost all of them asked CMs where to line up.  They were all told the same thing.  Go stand under King Triton.  By the time they were getting ready to let people in, there had to be over 100 people "waiting underneath King Triton".  There was a desperate need for a line.  People kept inching closer and closer to the roped off area.  As more people came, they would walk up to the CMs guarding the roped off area and ask where to go.  They would just point them back to where a big group of people were already standing, so they would just back up to where they were in front of those of us who were already there.  It got to the point to where others couldn't get through the walkway because it was so crowded.  The CMs had to keep moving people back.  It was very irritating to me that we were the first ones there but were clearly going to have to fight our way toward the roped off areas when they opened it up. 

All of my kids knew where to go since we had scoped it out earlier in the day (more good advice from Hydroguy).  I told my son (15) that he and I were going to be the ones to try to get in as quickly as we could and grab our spots on the rail just behind the wet area and the girls (22 and 20) could catch up later after they got in.  My son and I kept working our way in front of the latecomers who were standing in front of us.  It was a mad dash for the ropes when they opened it up.  My son and I were the third group in.  One family went straight to the wet area and the other family stopped on the side to wait for the rest of their group who hadn't gotten through yet.  So we were the first ones to the rail just behind the wet area.  We saved spots for the girls who got there a couple of minutes later.  

It all worked out in the end.  All of us loved the show and thought our viewing spot was excellent (thanks again for this thread, Hydroguy).  It was one of the highlights of our trip.  

But if you choose to attend the late show like we did (so we didn't have to deal with the larger, more chaotic crowds!), beware that there is no line.  There is no control.  Just a mob of people in front of the Ariel ride that turns into a free-for-all as soon as they open up the reserved area.  A line would have been very nice and very helpful and prevented a lot of jostling and irritation on the part of all the people trying to show up early to ensure a good viewing spot.

I hope this is helpful.  I'll answer any questions anyone has.  I'll be including this info and everything else we did in a trip report soon.


----------



## shelemm

I'll add my experience from seeing the late show last week.

Did not do a dinner package.  We went early in the morning for FP, and the CM said we could swap out our early showing FP for a later one 'on the spot.'  She had a pocketful of yellow FPs for the later showing, so we exchanged our passes right away without having to come back.

The yellow line forms at 9:15 for the 10:15 show, there is no line before then.  AT 9:15 they created the line with tape in front of Jumpin' Jellyfish (it said this on the pass), and we were among the first six or so people there.  We sat down, and everything was orderly.  They walked us into the audience at about 9:50pm.

The audience area seemed a bit different than on the map shown on the first post of this thread.  The lowest walkway, with the wooden boardwalk, seemed to be one big area with no rope, and we didn't see how to access it.  We went to the lowest entry point, which turned out to be the second lowest area.  As one of the first ones in, we were able to get a railing position as far center as we could go before a rope.  As we waited I decided to see what the view was like on the next level up.  I was able to go much further toward the center line, but there were poles in the way.  On the lower rung, the view was unobstructed.

Our view was just about perfect, even though we knew we were off-center.  The lowest area had very few people in it, and we could have stood much more center if we knew how to access it, but we didn't really feel like moving at that point, and we were very pleased with our view. 

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread!  The show was spectacular and better than I had imagined.


----------



## Midnightred

We had 6 pm reservations at AG for the WOC dinner, early show. We had to wait to be seated because we declined to sit outside, as it was too hot outside. Our server was fantastic, and the whole family enjoyed the meal. It took about an hour to get out of there, but we were not rushing at all. The meal was one of the highlights of our trip! We arrived at the viewing area at 7pm, or a little after, when they just started letting people in, and had no trouble. My two boys and I actually decided to move closer to the rail in the non-wet zone at 8:30, and had no trouble. We had the perfect spot! People were very nice for the most part, except for one lady who thought I was too close for comfort. She commented to her spouse, "let's move because it's obvious they want this spot". She was pretty annoyed, but I didn't feel like we were doing anything wrong or taking her spot. She was pretty uptight IMO. The show was absolutely fabulous! This was on a Wedensday night in July. I do not think 6 pm reservations are too late, unless we were just really, really lucky.

Midnightred


----------



## Midnightred

Now that I think about it it was for the 9:00 show. We were let in the viewing area at 8pm. We probably got out of the dinner closer to 7:30 or so. Sorry for the misinformation, but we did have a choice spot with only an hour wait.

Midnightred


----------



## Jaina

I have friends going September 5th (a Thursday). The park closes at 8 that night. If they have the first set of FP's (blue?) do they still line up left of the Golden Zephyr? What time? Would 7 be early enough? There are just two of them, but they are not super tall, (5'6-5'9 ish) and this will be their only chance to see WoC (they are just doing 2 days, 1-park-per-day). Since Disneyland is closing at 7 PM that week, do you think CA is going to be extra crowded for WoC? Thanks... (the only first-hand info I have is when we saw it in late February of this year with our 3 kids!)


----------



## HydroGuy

Jaina said:


> I have friends going September 5th (a Thursday). The park closes at 8 that night. If they have the first set of FP's (blue?) do they still line up left of the Golden Zephyr? What time? Would 7 be early enough? There are just two of them, but they are not super tall, (5'6-5'9 ish) and this will be their only chance to see WoC (they are just doing 2 days, 1-park-per-day). Since Disneyland is closing at 7 PM that week, do you think CA is going to be extra crowded for WoC? Thanks... (the only first-hand info I have is when we saw it in late February of this year with our 3 kids!)



Blue is not by Golden Zephyr - that is yellow. Anyways, as the OP states, if they want to know they have a good view they need to arrive 90 minutes before the show starts.

Will DCA be extra crowded that week? Yes, but the overall crowds will drop after Labor Day so I doubt it will be very bad.


----------



## HydroGuy

Peezle said:


> Back from our Aug 5-8 trip and wanted to post some info here about the late WoC show since I was asking questions about it before we left and no one had much experience.  I'll also include some general info about our experience with the dinner and the show in case anyone is interested.  I know DCA will be going to only one WoC show per day soon as the summer season closes, but while they are still doing two shows at 9:00 and 10:15pm, I wanted to share in case anyone needed help.
> 
> I had a WoC dining reservation at WCT at 7:00pm.  I was told by the dining reservation rep that this would get me reserved viewing area passes for the late WoC show, which is what I wanted.  When the meal was over and I had paid, the waiter brought me passes for the early show.  I asked for passes to the late show instead, and he was able to exchange them with no problem.
> 
> We showed up about 10 min early for the dinner reservation.  I asked to sit upstairs because we wanted to eat indoors.  It took some doing, but they were able to squeeze us in.  Once we got up there, we realized it's only partially indoors.  There is open space between the glass along the railing and the ceiling, so it's kind of an open air area.  Not really indoors.  Not a problem for us.  Just wanted to let everyone know.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, I would rate the service as a 5.  Service was extremely slow.  We didn't get our food until we'd been there for 75 minutes!  Our waiter did get approval (on his own) to give us a 10% discount because our food took so long (which I appreciated), but this is a big reason why Hydroguy recommends that you allow plenty of time for WoC dining, wherever you choose to dine.  You never know how long it's going to take to get out of there, and you certainly don't want to rush when you are paying that kind of money for a meal.  Fortunately, we had plenty of time, so it wasn't a big deal.  The waiter that refilled our drinks spilled them on the table (pouring too fast or too much) three different times (yes, three!) and never apologized for getting our food and other items on the table wet.  I expected much better service than we received.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, I would rate the food as a 6.  The bread that they bring out before the main course is very good.  For dinner, I had the filet mignon.  It was OK, but nothing special.  I've had better at local steak houses here in TX.  One daughter had the sea bass (sustainable fish).  She really liked it and said it was very good.  I tried a bite and agreed.  My other daughter had the seafood pasta.  She ate it, but did not enjoy it.  I tried it as well and had to agree with her that it was bland and not very tasty.  My son (very picky eater) had a cheese pizza off the kid's menu but didn't finish it because he thought it tasted strange.  I didn't try it. The dessert tray was OK.  It included tiramisu, macaroons (raspberry and pistachio), vanilla bean panna cotta with fruit and chocolate caramel espresso tart.  We left a lot of it behind.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, I would rate the atmosphere as a 5.  We had a big group next to us that was extremely loud, to the point of being rude.  All of the tables around us were very glad when they finally left.  I had to kill a spider that was crawling up the wall right beside my daughter.  That made me notice the wall and I saw two other bugs that had been smashed against the wall next to our table.  Apparently they have pest problems there.
> 
> I don't want to make it sound like dinner was a disaster.  It wasn't.  We enjoyed our time together.  Heck, we're on vacation!  But I would not eat there again.  I would try CCR or Ariel's for WoC dining.
> 
> As for lining up for the late WoC show, I finally determined that there was no line.  I asked 3 different CMs in the area while the early show was going on.  I was told several times that I didn't need to be there that early (we got there at 9:15pm) and also told that there was no line for the late show because it wasn't as crowded.  The only specifics I got from any of them was to stand under the King Triton statue that is on top of the Ariel ride and wait there.  We were the only ones in the area for quite some time.  About 20 minutes before show time, others started to congregate in the area.  Almost all of them asked CMs where to line up.  They were all told the same thing.  Go stand under King Triton.  By the time they were getting ready to let people in, there had to be over 100 people "waiting underneath King Triton".  There was a desperate need for a line.  People kept inching closer and closer to the roped off area.  As more people came, they would walk up to the CMs guarding the roped off area and ask where to go.  They would just point them back to where a big group of people were already standing, so they would just back up to where they were in front of those of us who were already there.  It got to the point to where others couldn't get through the walkway because it was so crowded.  The CMs had to keep moving people back.  It was very irritating to me that we were the first ones there but were clearly going to have to fight our way toward the roped off areas when they opened it up.
> 
> All of my kids knew where to go since we had scoped it out earlier in the day (more good advice from Hydroguy).  I told my son (15) that he and I were going to be the ones to try to get in as quickly as we could and grab our spots on the rail just behind the wet area and the girls (22 and 20) could catch up later after they got in.  My son and I kept working our way in front of the latecomers who were standing in front of us.  It was a mad dash for the ropes when they opened it up.  My son and I were the third group in.  One family went straight to the wet area and the other family stopped on the side to wait for the rest of their group who hadn't gotten through yet.  So we were the first ones to the rail just behind the wet area.  We saved spots for the girls who got there a couple of minutes later.
> 
> It all worked out in the end.  All of us loved the show and thought our viewing spot was excellent (thanks again for this thread, Hydroguy).  It was one of the highlights of our trip.
> 
> But if you choose to attend the late show like we did (so we didn't have to deal with the larger, more chaotic crowds!), beware that there is no line.  There is no control.  Just a mob of people in front of the Ariel ride that turns into a free-for-all as soon as they open up the reserved area.  A line would have been very nice and very helpful and prevented a lot of jostling and irritation on the part of all the people trying to show up early to ensure a good viewing spot.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.  I'll answer any questions anyone has.  I'll be including this info and everything else we did in a trip report soon.


Thanks for your feedback! Every experience posted here helps! Glad this thread helped you have a good experience. We saw WOC last Wednesday ourselves and got the front rail spot. 

The "queueing" for WOC reserved viewing has been a disaster for over a year now and Disney should fix it. They need to make an actual queue and not just tell people to go over by the LM ride. We did WOC CCR lunch last week. We arrived about 7:45 for the 9PM show. We were second or third there. But the first to arrive were not the first to be allowed into the viewing area because a mob formed just like it always does. We had to be aggressive like you were and watch the CMs very closely when they opened the area. And then moved quickly. As usual in my experience they opened the reserved viewing area about 8PM - one hour early.

The good part of this is most guests do not know where to go so the competition for the rail spots is not that intense. It was possible to get near the rail well after 8PM - maybe until 8:15 or so. Not at the front but right behind the front people so not too bad unless you are really short. The folks who showed up behind us had a 6 year old who we allowed to move to the rail next to us to see better. The mom stood behind the little girl so she had a decent view too. Not sure about the dad.

Also, my DS21 and his GF showed up about 8:15. We held spots for them at the rail. When they came the CMs tried very, very hard to direct them to the CCR viewing area at the back. They went so far as to tell them that that area is the best spot to see the show and not to bother coming down to the front rail where we were. We waved at them and the CM saw us and relented and let them come down to join us. 

Again, the CMs will let you go anywhere with your reserved ticket and you need to assert yourself with them and tell them where you want to go. You are doing anything wrong when you do this. It depends on the CM how hard they will try and make you go to the area reserved for CCR.


----------



## BWVPam

We at DCA today and got the blue fast pass for th 9 show. Anything special we should look for

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Kevin_W

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for your feedback! Every experience posted here helps! Glad this thread helped you have a good experience.



I wanted to say thanks for this thread as well.  We saw the show back-to-back nights on 7/31 and 8/1, both at the 10:15 show.

I was interested in the dining package, but we ended up just doing fastpasses and were in yellow both times.  (Both times, the machines were still giving out FP's for the early show, but a cast member happily exchanged them)

On 7/31 we watched the Dl fireworks from near the hub and then walked over to WoC, hoping we'd still get a spot that wasn't too terrible.  I was shocked.  The fireworks end ~9:44 and we were probably over at WoC at 9:55 give or take a minute, and there were only 4-5 other people in our entire section.  We were front and center right at the rail (although not in the wet section).  

The area did fill up some over the next 15 minutes, but it wasn't terrible.  The next night we were later (10:05-10:10) and we still were second row in the non-wet section.  I would have preferred to be at the rail in the wet section (which was still available), but my glasses-wearing wife wanted to be able to see!

It was a great show and definitely one of the highlights of our trip.


----------



## BobearQSI

So, I'm a bit confused about WoC dining options - it seems the information in the first post doesn't reflect the latest info with Carthay Circle.

I'm going with a 2 year old on a Thursday in September off season (the 12th), and my main purpose for choosing a dining plan was because the 2 year old won't do well waiting for an hour in one spot.  I was hoping to show up 30 minutes prior to show start and still get a good view.

I also choose Carthay Circle because the official website and the lady on the Disney Dining phone said that Carthay Circle guests get different spots from the other dining options, and those spots are also better.

However, the picture on the first post doesn't show this.  Can someone point out where in that picture the Carthay Circle spots are?

Also, if I've read the last few pages correctly, it sound like the Carthay Circle spots are simply in the back of the whole preferred dining section?  Are they really better?  I'm very much of a front and center guy, but don't want to get 'wet' (mist is fine).

Do CCR people get to go in and choose spots before any of the other dining options?  If so and it really is the same section, it sounds like the only advantage to CCR is that you get in before everyone else, which defeats my whole purpose of arriving later.

Can someone with experience shed light on what all the real differences are on the Carthay Circle passes vs. the other dining options, and where it is on the map in the first post?

Thanks.


----------



## shelemm

BobearQSI said:


> So, I'm a bit confused about WoC dining options - it seems the information in the first post doesn't reflect the latest info with Carthay Circle.
> 
> I'm going with a 2 year old on a Thursday in September off season (the 12th), and my main purpose for choosing a dining plan was because the 2 year old won't do well waiting for an hour in one spot.  I was hoping to show up 30 minutes prior to show start and still get a good view.
> 
> I also choose Carthay Circle because the official website and the lady on the Disney Dining phone said that Carthay Circle guests get different spots from the other dining options, and those spots are also better.
> 
> However, the picture on the first post doesn't show this.  Can someone point out where in that picture the Carthay Circle spots are?
> 
> Also, if I've read the last few pages correctly, it sound like the Carthay Circle spots are simply in the back of the whole preferred dining section?  Are they really better?  I'm very much of a front and center guy, but don't want to get 'wet' (mist is fine).
> 
> Do CCR people get to go in and choose spots before any of the other dining options?  If so and it really is the same section, it sounds like the only advantage to CCR is that you get in before everyone else, which defeats my whole purpose of arriving later.
> 
> Can someone with experience shed light on what all the real differences are on the Carthay Circle passes vs. the other dining options, and where it is on the map in the first post?
> 
> Thanks.



Is it just the two of you?  You and the 2 y.o.?  If you had another person, one could wait and kind of hold your spot while the other takes the 2 y.o. to the bathroom or elsewhere to walk around.  Also, there do seem to be benches in the dining reservation spot.... has somebody mentioned these before?


----------



## HydroGuy

BobearQSI said:


> So, I'm a bit confused about WoC dining options - it seems the information in the first post doesn't reflect the latest info with Carthay Circle.
> 
> I'm going with a 2 year old on a Thursday in September off season (the 12th), and my main purpose for choosing a dining plan was because the 2 year old won't do well waiting for an hour in one spot.  I was hoping to show up 30 minutes prior to show start and still get a good view.
> 
> I also choose Carthay Circle because the official website and the lady on the Disney Dining phone said that Carthay Circle guests get different spots from the other dining options, and those spots are also better.
> 
> However, the picture on the first post doesn't show this.  Can someone point out where in that picture the Carthay Circle spots are?
> 
> Also, if I've read the last few pages correctly, it sound like the Carthay Circle spots are simply in the back of the whole preferred dining section?  Are they really better?  I'm very much of a front and center guy, but don't want to get 'wet' (mist is fine).
> 
> Do CCR people get to go in and choose spots before any of the other dining options?  If so and it really is the same section, it sounds like the only advantage to CCR is that you get in before everyone else, which defeats my whole purpose of arriving later.
> 
> Can someone with experience shed light on what all the real differences are on the Carthay Circle passes vs. the other dining options, and where it is on the map in the first post?
> 
> Thanks.


I am confused. The OP addresses all of your questions in detail.

1. Getting a reserved dining FP does not guarantee a better view. Guests should not get any WOC reserved dining option with the idea it guarantees anything other than an FP. IMO it is not worth getting a reserved dining option for WOC unless you want to eat at the establishment anyways and you are willing to dedicate the time required to get a good spot.

2. The CCR FP location is in the back and it is not a better spot to view WOC. No one knows why Disney has done this for the last year. 

All of the "real differences" are detailed in the OP. I have done CCR reserved for WOC twice myself - as recently as two weeks ago. I also have done AG reserved three times.

You may want to re-read the OP more carefully for a thorough explanation. And then if you still have questions come back and post them and then we can help further.


----------



## BobearQSI

HydroGuy said:


> I am confused. The OP addresses all of your questions in detail.



I think all of the confusion came from Disney - for AG and WCT, their website just says "Disney Dining reserved viewing ticket" but for CCR it says "receive a World of Color Center Stage Viewing Area ticket."  On top of that, when I asked the cast member on the dining reservations line about this, she said there is a separate area for CCR customers, and it is the best view of all the options.  So I just assumed they were right and this info wasn't on here yet.

So, I'm guessing the CCR queue area is exactly the same as other diners, and the only difference is where they will point me to go when they look at my ticket?  If so, I'll probably try AG as even though the cast member told me CCR was appropriate for a 2 year old, I have a feeling AG is a little better.  I do want to dine, plus we will be over at DL all morning until they close early at 5pm that day.

One more question - how hard would it be for me and one other person to save a spot for my wife, 2yo, and 10 month old until 30 minutes prior to showtime?  Will they be able to get through the crowds to us?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

BobearQSI said:


> I think all of the confusion came from Disney - for AG and WCT, their website just says "Disney Dining reserved viewing ticket" but for CCR it says "receive a World of Color Center Stage Viewing Area ticket."  On top of that, when I asked the cast member on the dining reservations line about this, she said there is a separate area for CCR customers, and it is the best view of all the options.  So I just assumed they were right and this info wasn't on here yet.
> 
> So, I'm guessing the CCR queue area is exactly the same as other diners, and the only difference is where they will point me to go when they look at my ticket?  If so, I'll probably try AG as even though the cast member told me CCR was appropriate for a 2 year old, I have a feeling AG is a little better.  I do want to dine, plus we will be over at DL all morning until they close early at 5pm that day.
> 
> One more question - how hard would it be for me and one other person to save a spot for my wife, 2yo, and 10 month old until 30 minutes prior to showtime?  Will they be able to get through the crowds to us?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.



As has been reported here, you don't have to stay in the CCR section - you can move to any of the reserved areas. Just tell a CM that you're doing it. Do you plan on bringing a stroller with you? It may be hard to get that into the section after they've let people in, so if you could leave it with the people holding the spots, it would make it easier to save the spots for your wife & kids.


----------



## shelemm

Perhaps this has been pointed out before, but there seems to be a discrepancy between the viewing area 'illustrated photos' on the first post.  The aerial view shows the second closest yellow level as going almost all the way toward the center with two green stars (best viewing) representing the furthest you can go.  When I saw WOC last week, we were stopped by a rope right before we got to the benches (seen in the second photo, front view), where the furthest you can go is just center of a light post - represented by two yellow stars.  It was a terrific view, clearly not center, but still everything was wonderful.

I was confused, though, about this area with the benches, which seems to be reserved for a different group.


----------



## Midnightred

The benches are for people with disabilities I believe. Everyone who is able mush stand for WOC.

Midnightred


----------



## shelemm

It makes sense that this area is for people with disabilities.  But people without disabilities were sitting on the benches, and then they stood up to see WOC, standing in front of others in wheelchairs essentially blocking their view.  Also, it did not seem to be a part of the yellow viewing area as I did not see people going from the yellow walkway to this area.  

If nothing else, the first 'illustrated photo' is a bit misleading as it makes it look like this is part of the prime 'green star' viewing locations if in fact it is reserved for people with disabilities.


----------



## HydroGuy

shelemm said:


> Perhaps this has been pointed out before, but there seems to be a discrepancy between the viewing area 'illustrated photos' on the first post.  The aerial view shows the second closest yellow level as going almost all the way toward the center with two green stars (best viewing) representing the furthest you can go.  When I saw WOC last week, we were stopped by a rope right before we got to the benches (seen in the second photo, front view), where the furthest you can go is just center of a light post - represented by two yellow stars.  It was a terrific view, clearly not center, but still everything was wonderful.
> 
> I was confused, though, about this area with the benches, which seems to be reserved for a different group.


If I understand what you are saying, then when I saw WOC two weeks ago the color boundaries I show in the OP were still being used. I talked to a CM to confirm what I saw with my own eyes - particularly about the yellow section with the two green stars.

Since Disney can change things at any time, I have been told the boundaries do move from night to night based on the number of reserved dining tickets.

Maybe I did not understand your point?


----------



## HydroGuy

BobearQSI said:


> I think all of the confusion came from Disney - for AG and WCT, their website just says "Disney Dining reserved viewing ticket" but for CCR it says "receive a World of Color Center Stage Viewing Area ticket."  On top of that, when I asked the cast member on the dining reservations line about this, she said there is a separate area for CCR customers, and it is the best view of all the options.  So I just assumed they were right and this info wasn't on here yet.


The OP points out clearly that you should not follow Disney's advice on seeing WOC. The FPs tell you when to come back to get in line for the show. Ignore those times or your view will be poor. The CMs tell you where to go if you are a CCR diner. Ignore that as well.

Two weeks ago CMs tried to tell my DS21 and his GF to stay in the "CCR section" for WOC at the back and that it is the best place to see the show. I absolutely disagree with this. I have never seen anyone here post that that section is in fact better. My DS21 has seen WOC before and maneuvered down to the front of the WOC dining section where we got a great view of the show. The best IMO.

Here are all the things Disney should be doing about WOC that they are not:

1. They should give more realistic queue times on the WOC FPs

2. They should not have the special CCR section be at the back - the worst location in reserved viewing IMO. If anything it should be at the front in the actual best spot - or not have a CCR section at all.

3. They should form an actual queue for reserved viewing rather than creating a mob every night in front of the LM ride




BobearQSI said:


> So, I'm guessing the CCR queue area is exactly the same as other diners, and the only difference is where they will point me to go when they look at my ticket?  If so, I'll probably try AG as even though the cast member told me CCR was appropriate for a 2 year old, I have a feeling AG is a little better.  I do want to dine, plus we will be over at DL all morning until they close early at 5pm that day.


The CCR queue is the same as all others. Although at the WOC show two weeks ago they tried to direct CCR diners to a different entrance to WOC viewing area further to the left - and closer to the official CCR area. We just said we did not want to go to that queue. And they let us pass.

AG would  be better for 2 year old than CCR, IMO.



BobearQSI said:


> One more question - how hard would it be for me and one other person to save a spot for my wife, 2yo, and 10 month old until 30 minutes prior to showtime?  Will they be able to get through the crowds to us?


Not that hard. It depends on where you are located on how easy it is. In other words if you are at a rail, then all you need to do is save space at the rail. If you are back from the rail you need to save space within a group of people - which would be harder. I would sit down and throw a jacket or backpack or something next to me on the ground to save the spot.


----------



## shelemm

HydroGuy said:


> I have been told the boundaries do move from night to night based on the number of reserved dining tickets.
> 
> Maybe I did not understand your point?



If the boundaries can change from night to night, then that explains the discrepancy.  Your OP is enormously helpful; I was just wondering about the difference from the night I saw it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> ...2. They should not have the special CCR section be at the back - the worst location in reserved viewing IMO. If anything it should be at the front in the actual best spot - or not have a CCR section at all...



For some reason, Disney seems to believe that the "big picture" view from the back is the best viewing for WOC. The VIP section is back there for Club 33 guests and other VIPs. Apparently, Disney feels that the back section view is better. Maybe because they think VIPs don't want to risk getting wet? If someone enjoys that view, then fine. But I have no idea why Disney insists that CCR guests are better off in the back area.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> For some reason, Disney seems to believe that the "big picture" view from the back is the best viewing for WOC. The VIP section is back there for Club 33 guests and other VIPs. Apparently, Disney feels that the back section view is better. Maybe because they think VIPs don't want to risk getting wet? If someone enjoys that view, then fine. But I have no idea why Disney insists that CCR guests are better off in the back area.



When you say "Disney believes..." I know what you mean - but the WOC CMs are also Disney and they do not believe this on the whole. When we got my favorite front rail spot in the reserved area two weeks ago (I think it was my 5th time there) I commented to the guy next to me (his second time seeing WOC) that this was the best of all spots to see WOC. A WOC CM walking past chipped in with "I agree".

I think the rear areas feel less crowded and are easier to access and that is why Disney does it for VIPs. I have seen WOC from all over and the rear - and if you can have a good view - it is a good experience. But it is nothing like a good spot near the front.


----------



## BobearQSI

From the OP:





HydroGuy said:


> If you do not get either of the rail spots then you can go to the stairs at the rear of Reserved Viewing - the blue line in the picture below. There will be a rope at the top of the stairs to separate the yellow section from Preferred Dining.



However:





HydroGuy said:


> They should not have the special CCR section be at the back - the worst location in reserved viewing IMO.



Sorry for being a bit pedantic, but this is my first time viewing WOC and probably won't have the chance again for awhile.  I was assuming the CCR section is the yellow stars shown in the map at the back of the green section.  Is that not the case?  I was planning to go to the yellow stars if for some reason it is busy and there were no rail spots available.

Also, how do they (or do they) prevent the other diners from going to the CCR section?

Thanks again for all those experienced here sharing your knowledge.


----------



## jitterbug

@HydroGuy, this has been such a HUGE help.  THANK YOU!!  

We are thinking about doing a WOC dining package for lunch, since our little ones (ages 6, 4, 3, 2 - not all ours) will probably sit through lunch better than dinner.  That leaves us WCT or CCR, and I think we are leaning towards WCT for kids' options.

When we saw it a couple of years ago, we had blue FP and were lucky it was a slow time, so we were at the top of the stairs behind the big circle.  Of course, we got there early as you advised and were the first ones in the area.  The CMs are helpful as well, saying we were headed towards a great viewing area.  

For this November, we are looking forward to the new holiday show and checking out one of the restaurants that we haven't tried yet.  Thank you!!


----------



## MsMinne

I have booked CCR WOC package for my family but it sounds like this may not be suitable. 

I have two boys aged 6 & 9 and I wanted to make sure they got the best views. Maybe I should change to WCT or AG instead - which one better than the other? 

I wonder what you chances would be like 1 month out. It may even be too late to change.


----------



## seobaina

Midnightred said:


> Now that I think about it it was for the 9:00 show. We were let in the viewing area at 8pm. We probably got out of the dinner closer to 7:30 or so. Sorry for the misinformation, but we did have a choice spot with only an hour wait.
> 
> Midnightred



Thanks 


Can I just check, we're now eating at 5:30 (earliest slot they do at AG) and as two adults we won't take too long to eat (unless service is slow), so we're hoping to get to the reserved area between 6:30-7pm at the latest for the 8:15 showing (only one showing that night). Will there be a queue to join? I noticed lots of talk about no queue/line but is that for the second showing only? I just need to get an idea of how fast we need to eat  thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

BobearQSI said:


> From the OP:
> 
> However:
> 
> Sorry for being a bit pedantic, but this is my first time viewing WOC and probably won't have the chance again for awhile.  I was assuming the CCR section is the yellow stars shown in the map at the back of the green section.  Is that not the case?  I was planning to go to the yellow stars if for some reason it is busy and there were no rail spots available.


It's not. It is the back of the so-called green section near the HC area near the #4 spot in the OP photo map.

And it appears with all the changes over the last three years I have something old in my OP that I missed. The quote you showed should refer to what is now the blue section in the circle, not the yellow section. I will update the OP.



BobearQSI said:


> From the OP:
> 
> Also, how do they (or do they) prevent the other diners from going to the CCR section?


Because they have it separated with ropes.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> When you say "Disney believes..." I know what you mean - but the WOC CMs are also Disney and they do not believe this on the whole. When we got my favorite front rail spot in the reserved area two weeks ago (I think it was my 5th time there) I commented to the guy next to me (his second time seeing WOC) that this was the best of all spots to see WOC. A WOC CM walking past chipped in with "I agree".
> 
> I think the rear areas feel less crowded and are easier to access and that is why Disney does it for VIPs. I have seen WOC from all over and the rear - and if you can have a good view - it is a good experience. But it is nothing like a good spot near the front.



I agree that the more experienced WOC CMs know that the front view is the better view (agree that the back view can be fine, but not as good as up front), but there are too many clueless CMs (some of whom haven't even watched the show as a spectator, not a working CM -- I've asked) telling people that they have to view from the back CCR area. Most of these CMs will eventually allow people to go up front, but it can take perseverance on the guest's part. Sigh...


----------



## BobearQSI

Okay, this is finally starting to make sense.



HydroGuy said:


> It's not. It is the back of the so-called green section near the HC area near the #4 spot in the OP photo map.


Wow.  That is crazy - they put you the furthest back, and more off-center than the middle of blue or the other dining, and then on their web-page call it a special "center stage" for CCR guests only.



> They have it separated with ropes.



Okay, now I understand why I have to tell a CM I'm going elsewhere, and why they told me on the phone it was a separate section.  So now I understand it is in the green, but roped off separately.

So my plan will be, regardless of where I end up dining, to go to the "Front Rail Elevated" or "Stairs" of the dining section.


----------



## Midnightred

I feel so bad about this, and I swear I wasn't trying to take advantage, but our family walked up to ask where the queue was, right at the same time the CM's dropped the rope to let people in the viewing area. Therefore, some folks who stated they were waiting since 6:45 pm, were let in after we were just because they were standing across the walkway in front of the Little Mermaid ride, and we were by the rope. I didn't feel too guilty though because we didn't scramble with other people to be in a certain spot. We just lucked out I guess. We sat back on the front steps for about 30 min, then my boys and I decided to go up by the rail in the non-wet section. What a great experience! WOC was the best part of our trip, and it wasn't as big of a deal to get a good spot as I expected, but maybe we were just fortunate. 

Midnightred


----------



## Blue32

HydroGuy said:


> When you say "Disney believes..." I know what you mean - but the WOC CMs are also Disney and they do not believe this on the whole. When we got my favorite front rail spot in the reserved area two weeks ago (I think it was my 5th time there) I commented to the guy next to me (his second time seeing WOC) that this was the best of all spots to see WOC. A WOC CM walking past chipped in with "I agree".
> 
> I think the rear areas feel less crowded and are easier to access and that is why Disney does it for VIPs. I have seen WOC from all over and the rear - and if you can have a good view - it is a good experience. But it is nothing like a good spot near the front.



Hydroguy or anyone else that wants to chime in...

I know this is subjective, but do you feel like there is a 2nd best viewing spot? I ask this because I don't see us doing any of the dining options as they don't interest us. We have only seen the show one time and it was front and center in the wet zone. While it was really neat being that close, I wonder if there is a better spot to try for next time?


----------



## HydroGuy

Blue32 said:


> Hydroguy or anyone else that wants to chime in...
> 
> I know this is subjective, but do you feel like there is a 2nd best viewing spot? I ask this because I don't see us doing any of the dining options as they don't interest us. We have only seen the show one time and it was front and center in the wet zone. While it was really neat being that close, I wonder if there is a better spot to try for next time?


I would say front and center like you experienced may be second best. Or possibly in the yellow section nearest the center but one section back up. I would go for that yellow section if I had regular WOC FPs. If I had blue I would come down to the front of that if possible.

Good luck.


----------



## HydroGuy

BobearQSI said:


> Wow.  That is crazy - they put you the furthest back, and more off-center than the middle of blue or the other dining, and then on their web-page call it a special "center stage" for CCR guests only.


If you go back to posts from last summer you will see many of us puzzling over this. It has been a year now. I do not get it. The key thing is to be assertive about where you want to go. Some CMs just say "No problem, go wherever you want". Others try hard to guide you into the "CCR area".



BobearQSI said:


> Okay, now I understand why I have to tell a CM I'm going elsewhere, and why they told me on the phone it was a separate section.  So now I understand it is in the green, but roped off separately.
> 
> So my plan will be, regardless of where I end up dining, to go to the "Front Rail Elevated" or "Stairs" of the dining section.


The stairs are a backup if you have no other choice. I would prefer not to be there and if it were me I would move down below the elevated spot to the very front rail on the water if I could not get the elevated spot. That is a very good spot. I would not go to the stairs unless you arrive too late and just have no other good option.


----------



## HydroGuy

MsMinne said:


> I have booked CCR WOC package for my family but it sounds like this may not be suitable.
> 
> I have two boys aged 6 & 9 and I wanted to make sure they got the best views. Maybe I should change to WCT or AG instead - which one better than the other?
> 
> I wonder what you chances would be like 1 month out. It may even be too late to change.


None are better than the other. For any WOC area it is key to know where you want to go, arrive early, have backup spots, and hold those spots. As outlined in the OP. Do not get a CCR res because you think it will automatically get you to a good view or the best spot. It will do none of that. Especially with children or those of short stature.


----------



## Jaina

Just to clarify (after reading through the OP and last several pages): If you get the CCR lunch WOC package ($39 per person), and show up 60-90 minutes before showtime (for the single 8:15 WOC show on a "short" day) and know which spots are best, you should be able to get a good view, right? My friends are going just after Labor Day, and have decided they want to eat at Carthay Circle anyway, so I am trying to make sure I give them good info.


----------



## HydroGuy

Jaina said:


> Just to clarify (after reading through the OP and last several pages): If you get the CCR lunch WOC package ($39 per person), and show up 60-90 minutes before showtime (for the single 8:15 WOC show on a "short" day) and know which spots are best, you should be able to get a good view, right? My friends are going just after Labor Day, and have decided they want to eat at Carthay Circle anyway, so I am trying to make sure I give them good info.


They should be able to. If they know where to go and try hard to get there and are assertive. Otherwise they will end up with a mediocre or poor view - depending on how tall they are.


----------



## MsMinne

HydroGuy said:


> None are better than the other. For any WOC area it is key to know where you want to go, arrive early, have backup spots, and hold those spots. As outlined in the OP. Do not get a CCR res because you think it will automatically get you to a good view or the best spot. It will do none of that. Especially with children or those of short stature.



I changed my CCR booking to AG WOC. So all is good. Thanks for the advice. I don't want to risk and be too far from the action. I know my kids will be itching to be closer if were set back in the CCR reserved area


----------



## lucysmom

This December will by our second trip to DLR. Last year I sat in the handicapped area on a bench. I was not very impressed by the show at all. I think we were just too far away to feel like we were part of it. This year were really want to enjoy the new holiday show. I was thinking of getting a dining package and just trying for your recommended spot by the rail. The problem is I really can't stand a long time. So, I have read that the second show is the one to go to. Do we just stand for an hour or do people sit down? Hydroguy, I know you said you need to be assertive, but how does that work exactly?


----------



## HydroGuy

lucysmom said:


> This December will by our second trip to DLR. Last year I sat in the handicapped area on a bench. I was not very impressed by the show at all. I think we were just too far away to feel like we were part of it. This year were really want to enjoy the new holiday show. I was thinking of getting a dining package and just trying for your recommended spot by the rail. The problem is I really can't stand a long time. So, I have read that the second show is the one to go to. Do we just stand for an hour or do people sit down? Hydroguy, I know you said you need to be assertive, but how does that work exactly?


When you arrive at any spot, it is perfectly OK to sit down until the show starts. The show lasts for 26 minutes. Can you stand that long?

Also, do you have some in your group who are more mobile and can go on ahead of you to secure a spot while you make your way down? If so that may be best.

When I say be assertive, it mostly applies to the reserved viewing area as the CMs do not form a queue. It is disorganized and unfair to those who show up first. But it is what it is. So when they start allowing guests in, you need to move quickly forward.

The regular viewing areas have queues so no assertiveness is really needed except to hold your place in line.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

We just got back from our trip and I wanted to share our WoC experience in case it might help someone else.  I also have to say a big thanks for this thread because it made it so easy for us.  The show was the highlight of the entire trip for DH and me and our little ones really enjoyed it too.  

We went to the one and only show (8:15) on Wednesday, September 4th.  I forgot to grab passes in the morning, so we ended up with the yellow section around 1 or 2 in the afternoon.  I believe passes were still available later when I headed in to line up for the show.  I got to the yellow queue around 6:50 and there were only 6 people in front of me.  They let us in to the viewing area just after 7:15 and I went straight to the spot I had picked ahead of time - on the rail just behind the wet zone, at the two green stars next to the reserved viewing area.  I put down a beach towel to save enough space and sat and read while waiting for the rest of my group.  

DH arrived with the kids in our double stroller about 25 minutes before showtime and they were able to join me fairly easily.  I pushed the stroller right up to the rail where the towel had been and DH stood behind it while I stayed on the rail next to it.  The kids sat in the stroller until showtime and then I held DD (1) in a carrier while DS (3) stood in the stroller.  We loved the show and I highly recommend seeing it.  If I could only pick one nighttime show to see it would be this one, hands down.


----------



## Nonsuch

Mouseketeers4 said:


> ...If I could only pick one nighttime show to see it would be this one, hands down.


While it seems most guest love Fantasmic, WoC is my favorite show


----------



## czmom

Mouseketeers4 said:


> We just got back from our trip and I wanted to share our WoC experience in case it might help someone else.  I also have to say a big thanks for this thread because it made it so easy for us.  The show was the highlight of the entire trip for DH and me and our little ones really enjoyed it too.
> 
> We went to the one and only show (8:15) on Wednesday, September 4th.  I forgot to grab passes in the morning, so we ended up with the yellow section around 1 or 2 in the afternoon.  I believe passes were still available later when I headed in to line up for the show.  I got to the yellow queue around 6:50 and there were only 6 people in front of me.  They let us in to the viewing area just after 7:15 and I went straight to the spot I had picked ahead of time - on the rail just behind the wet zone, at the two green stars next to the reserved viewing area.  I put down a beach towel to save enough space and sat and read while waiting for the rest of my group.
> 
> DH arrived with the kids in our double stroller about 25 minutes before showtime and they were able to join me fairly easily.  I pushed the stroller right up to the rail where the towel had been and DH stood behind it while I stayed on the rail next to it.  The kids sat in the stroller until showtime and then I held DD (1) in a carrier while DS (3) stood in the stroller.  We loved the show and I highly recommend seeing it.  If I could only pick one nighttime show to see it would be this one, hands down.



Thank you SO much for sharing this! I have been back and forth about the dining package for our upcoming trip, but your plan seemed to work great! I also have 2 small children and we really want to be at the rail. 
I guess the area where you were was raised high enough that no ones views were blocked from the people in the wet area below you?


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> Thank you SO much for sharing this! I have been back and forth about the dining package for our upcoming trip, but your plan seemed to work great! I also have 2 small children and we really want to be at the rail.
> *I guess the area where you were was raised high enough that no ones views were blocked from the people in the wet area below you*?



All of the locations in the OP with green stars are areas where guests of any height can see the show. Yellow stars it depends on how tall you are.


----------



## HydroGuy

Mouseketeers4 said:


> We just got back from our trip and I wanted to share our WoC experience in case it might help someone else.  I also have to say a big thanks for this thread because it made it so easy for us.  The show was the highlight of the entire trip for DH and me and our little ones really enjoyed it too.
> 
> We went to the one and only show (8:15) on Wednesday, September 4th.  I forgot to grab passes in the morning, so we ended up with the yellow section around 1 or 2 in the afternoon.  I believe passes were still available later when I headed in to line up for the show.  I got to the yellow queue around 6:50 and there were only 6 people in front of me.  They let us in to the viewing area just after 7:15 and I went straight to the spot I had picked ahead of time - on the rail just behind the wet zone, at the two green stars next to the reserved viewing area.  I put down a beach towel to save enough space and sat and read while waiting for the rest of my group.
> 
> DH arrived with the kids in our double stroller about 25 minutes before showtime and they were able to join me fairly easily.  I pushed the stroller right up to the rail where the towel had been and DH stood behind it while I stayed on the rail next to it.  The kids sat in the stroller until showtime and then I held DD (1) in a carrier while DS (3) stood in the stroller.  We loved the show and I highly recommend seeing it.  If I could only pick one nighttime show to see it would be this one, hands down.


WOC rocks! I am glad I have now have more people like you on the bandwagon!


----------



## czmom

HydroGuy said:


> All of the locations in the OP with green stars are areas where guests of any height can see the show. Yellow stars it depends on how tall you are.



Awesome! Thanks HydroGuy!


----------



## czmom

One more thing- I noticed on the map in the original post there are 2 entry points for the Blue Section. Does this still happen? And which one would you line up at for the front part where the green stars are?


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> One more thing- I noticed on the map in the original post there are 2 entry points for the Blue Section. Does this still happen? And which one would you line up at for the front part where the green stars are?


AFAIK, yes. If you want the green stars line up at the north queue.


----------



## patmarcu

We are thinking of getting a dining package for first night of the new holiday/Christmas WOC show.  My dad will be in a scooter.  Is there good handicap seating in the dining reserved area or would it be better to just get a FP for the handicap seating?


----------



## disneyworld1977

Just my two cents for the fire hydrant spot. We went there on September 5. It's a good spot. We got the blue section fast pass. We went to that spot there was someone already there kind of by it. But it was still not very Crowded in that area and we were able to see a lot of the show from there instead of being crowded down below. So I do recommend that spot


----------



## Andyman33

agree completely.  the place was packed in...there were a few groups at the fire hydrant when we got there about 30 minutes prior to showtime.  I was able to see over them and I put my daughter on the light stand to sit on (she's 4) and held her -- perfect view! -- now to find the light spot at fantasmic


----------



## HydroGuy

patmarcu said:


> We are thinking of getting a dining package for first night of the new holiday/Christmas WOC show.  My dad will be in a scooter.  Is there good handicap seating in the dining reserved area or would it be better to just get a FP for the handicap seating?



I do not know. If you have a chance to go to DCA ahead of time (like the day before you see WOC) then you can ask. Hopefully others can add more about their experience.


----------



## Shinji4u

Sorry to ask it, I could imagine, that it is asked alot of times allready, but I couldn't find it 

Can anybody tell me, what are the sections for WCT Lunch, WCT Dinner, AG and CCR Lunch and Dinner...As far as I read it here, there are differences between these locations.

We are planing to go on a day with only one show and wouldn't like to spent TOO much money for the food, but would love to get in the reserved area, not the blue section ^^


----------



## HydroGuy

Shinji4u said:


> Sorry to ask it, I could imagine, that it is asked alot of times allready, but I couldn't find it
> 
> Can anybody tell me, what are the sections for WCT Lunch, WCT Dinner, AG and CCR Lunch and Dinner...As far as I read it here, there are differences between these locations.
> 
> We are planing to go on a day with only one show and wouldn't like to spent TOO much money for the food, but would love to get in the reserved area, not the blue section ^^



The default CCR section is at the far back of the reserved area. I believe all the other sections are mixed together in the reserved area.

HOWEVER

It is important to note that you do not have to go to the section where they direct you. You are free to go anywhere really. You just need to say that is what you want to do.


----------



## Shinji4u

HydroGuy said:


> The default CCR section is at the far back of the reserved area. I believe all the other sections are mixed together in the reserved area.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> It is important to note that you do not have to go to the section where they direct you. You are free to go anywhere really. You just need to say that is what you want to do.



I have read often here, that the WCT LUNCH Ticket is only a fastpass for the blue section, not for the reserved dining location?!


----------



## lucysmom

Okay, now I am confused. Does the ticket for the Carthay Circle and Ariel's Grotto get you into the same section? I really want the spot on the rail in the reserved area. I would rather eat at the less expensive restaurant to get that spot. I know I have to tell the CM that I am going to the rail and not the official section, but do CC and AG mix in the same area? Does Wine Country mix in that same area? Maybe we can just eat at WC?


----------



## HydroGuy

Shinji4u said:


> I have read often here, that the WCT LUNCH Ticket is only a fastpass for the blue section, not for the reserved dining location?!



I have never heard that. Maybe someone else has?


----------



## HydroGuy

lucysmom said:


> Okay, now I am confused. Does the ticket for the Carthay Circle and Ariel's Grotto get you into the same section? I really want the spot on the rail in the reserved area. I would rather eat at the less expensive restaurant to get that spot. I know I have to tell the CM that I am going to the rail and not the official section, but do CC and AG mix in the same area? Does Wine Country mix in that same area? Maybe we can just eat at WC?


CCR and AG mix in the same area. If you follow the CMs directions they will put you in separate areas. If you tell them you want to go to a different part of reserved viewing they will let you and you will be mixed.

In other words there are separate viewing areas. But these are not mandatory. If you voice a desire to go somewhere else then AG and CCR (and WCT) will all be mixed together.

Note that when we did CCR dining last month the CMs tried to direct us to a _different queue_ to enter the WOC dining area. And the queue led to the "CCR" area at the back. We just said we did not want to go that area and they said "fine, go wherever you want".


----------



## yankeepenny

since I am still a DLR newbie (WDW regular) I just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I just got off phone and am doing my first WoC Oct 21st. 
I am dining at Carthay. 

Thanks to the plane not working disaster got to DLR MANY HOURS LATE in January, I missed this chance to dine and enjoy. 

Granted, if anything goes wrong Oct 21st, you can blame me.
I will be certain to dip myself in holy dust that day from HM, to ward off the bad.


----------



## piratenightmares

patmarcu said:


> We are thinking of getting a dining package for first night of the new holiday/Christmas WOC show.  My dad will be in a scooter.  Is there good handicap seating in the dining reserved area or would it be better to just get a FP for the handicap seating?



I'd like to know this as well. We've always done the 'WOC picnic' before (which no longer exists) and the handicapped area they put us in (every time) was in the very front center. I'd love to be in an area not quite so close, however my kids (including my son - who is the one with the wheelchair) don't want to be stuck in that handicapped section in the very back either. 

Fortunately his chair is light (and so is he at 9 years old) and we can manage taking it up and down the stairs...so...if it's true we can tell them we want to go somewhere else than the designated area (with a WOC dining pass) it probably won't be a big problem for us. With a scooter it's probably more difficult. 

I do wish the picnic lunch still existed though. Made things very easy for us. BUT...we will soon discover the next thing that will make things very easy for us.  And whatever that happens to be I'm sure my sons and I will love it.


----------



## Catlover1208

99-days left

I just made my dinner package for WOC. First timer.

Dinner is at 5:30 and the show starts at 8:15 I am going solo what time do I show up to get a spot and where is a good place?

I get in on Sunday at 9:45 am on the 9/25. I am doing the desert package for the  Fam. show first time for that one too.

 This is my 50th birthday present to myself and I was about going to Steak55 for  a nice dinner can I use my $43.00 voucher that I got in my Costco travel package?fftop:


 Thank You for keeping up this site. It has to be a lot of work


----------



## HydroGuy

Catlover1208 said:


> 99-days left
> 
> I just made my dinner package for WOC. First timer.
> 
> Dinner is at 5:30 and the show starts at 8:15 I am going solo what time do I show up to get a spot and where is a good place?
> 
> I get in on Sunday at 9:45 am on the 9/25. I am doing the desert package for the  Fam. show first time for that one too.
> 
> This is my 50th birthday present to myself and I was about going to Steak55 for  a nice dinner can I use my $43.00 voucher that I got in my Costco travel package?fftop:
> 
> 
> Thank You for keeping up this site. It has to be a lot of work



Did you read the OP? It gives clear advice on your question.


----------



## BobearQSI

First, I've got to say, wow, what a show.  I'm glad I went up front.  I've only seen it once, but I would imagine that some of the effects at the top of the fountains that make you feel like you are 'underneath' them would simply be less effective viewed from the back of paradise park which would put you further away and higher up.

So, I did Ariel's Grotto, and thought the Tri-tip was excellent and the quality and quantity of food for the price wasn't much different than a restaurant not inside a theme park, IMO.

At the end of the meal, the server gave us directions to the viewing area.  He did a very good job of directing us to the wrong location - he told us to go to the 'lighthouse' which is the Blue FP lineup.  Thanks to this thread, I knew this was wrong and asked a CM there where to go and he told us 'in front of the Little Mermaid ride in the parade viewing area.'  I knew all this, but just wanted to confirm.

We ate at 5:30, were done by 6:20 or so, and spent some time organizing, feeding the baby, etc., before heading over at 6:45, which was 90 minutes before the 8:15 show.  As I passed the north Blue FP queue, there were already about 30 or so people in line.  This was Thursday, September 12th. On Wed the 11th I happened to be in Cars Land at 8:00 park closing, so I wandered over and took a look from the Ariel's Grotto entrance, and the whole Paradise Park was packed.  So even in 'off season' it does seem very popular.

This has been detailed before, but there really is no organization for the Dining waiting.  I'll share what I saw.  I arrived at the Dining entrance at 6:45, directly across from where the ropes open as if I were at the front of the area allowed for the parade, and was the only one there in line for about 10 minutes.  People started showing up standing next to me, behind me, and even directly in the middle of the walkway in front of me.  A CM a couple of times told people standing near the entrance and in the middle of the walkway to go back to the group at the parade line.  They never went to the back, always to the side building the group wider, not deeper.  Then, about 7:10 (5 minutes before they let us in), people started crowding right at the entrance.  There was a different CM there now, and they seemed to not mind people waiting there.  I made the decision to go join that group, worried I might get asked to go back and not be able to get the front anymore.  So I stood right next to the entrance, behind about 8 other people now, instead of first in line.  They never made us move back.  At 7:15 they just started letting us in.  I nicely slipped my way up closer to the front and was the 3rd 'group' in.  Fortunately, these people didn't seem to know about the 'show centerline' and so I still got the exact spot I was going for.  They went for the middle of the rail, near the garbage cans in my picture below.  My spot on the far right was obviously dead center when you looked out at the fountains and projection boxes out in the water.  It is not exactly perpendicular to the Mickey Wheel.

The front rail filled up right away, but no one came behind me until about 20 minutes later (40 mins before showtime).

The view was great with one caveat - parents with shoulder kids.  I took a picture from the Sun wheel the next day - here's the front dining rail, the green circle shows where I was standing:

I can't post images yet with only 5 posts, so you'll have to copy/paste:
h t t p: //i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb417/bobearqsi/dining_front.jpg

The Red X's indicate where parents were standing with kids on their shoulders.  I don't know how they got these stair locations, as when I went in the CM stood in front of the stairs and directed us over to the rail area.  But regardless, it was okay for me because they were lower so it was about the same as just 2 normal height people in front of me.  I couldn't see the fountains where they were, but I could still see the bottom of the fun wheel.  If they happened to be a couple stairs up, or more shoulder kids, it would have been worse.  I could still see the fountains over everyone else standing on the stairs.

All in all it was a great show, I only wish Paradise Park offered its intended 'excellent viewing from any location' so I didn't have to wait 90 minutes every time to see it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Shinji4u said:


> I have read often here, that the WCT LUNCH Ticket is only a fastpass for the blue section, not for the reserved dining location?!



I think that this was what happened when WOC first opened. All this changed over a year ago when CCR opened and started offering a WOC FP dining option. As far as I know, WCT lunch WOC FP does get you into the Preferred Dining area in the center of Paradise Park.


----------



## Shinji4u

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think that this was what happened when WOC first opened. All this changed over a year ago when CCR opened and started offering a WOC FP dining option. As far as I know, WCT lunch WOC FP does get you into the Preferred Dining area in the center of Paradise Park.



Oh ok...thank you very much! Good to know


----------



## gatorfreud

HydroGuy said:


> I do not know. If you have a chance to go to DCA ahead of time (like the day before you see WOC) then you can ask. Hopefully others can add more about their experience.



Sorry couldn't quote the original about HC section...

When we went in June and were in the Carthay Circle section, there was a handicapped bench that was new - right where we usually stand.  Might have been 2 benches.  Not sure if that was for any handicapped or just CCT folks, but it was a prime spot and took up quite a bit of the available railing (and wasn't there in Feb.).

Kim


----------



## shelemm

gatorfreud said:


> Sorry couldn't quote the original about HC section...
> 
> When we went in June and were in the Carthay Circle section, there was a handicapped bench that was new - right where we usually stand.  Might have been 2 benches.  Not sure if that was for any handicapped or just CCT folks, but it was a prime spot and took up quite a bit of the available railing (and wasn't there in Feb.).
> 
> Kim



When I was at WOC in August, I was in the Yellow Section on the railing as far center as possible on the second tier - just above the boardwalk.  In the center section right next to me beyond a rope were two benches right behind the railing.  There were also handicapped people in that section.  But the people sitting on the benches were not handicapped.  They were kids, maybe family members of the handicapped?  They stood up when the show was about to begin (so that the railing would not hamper their view).  In some cases, it seemed like when they stood up they were blocking the view of the folks in the wheelchairs just behind them.


----------



## yankeepenny

Since I will be dining at  Carthay and then viewing WOC AND I need the handicapped section to see, and the fact that I am visually impaired in one eye, I EXPECT the cast members to take care of any blocking of viewing that affects those in chairs  and those who will be seated on the benches. If not, then I want my money back. 

I have found that WDW  is very good about meeting the needs of the few who actually require some assistance and diplomacy in helping those in need to participate fully.


----------



## shelemm

I highly recommend that any handicapped viewers ask for as much assistance as possible to scope out the viewing alternatives before everyone is let in.  Make sure they do as much as possible for you since the viewing area is not ideal even under the best of circumstances.


----------



## Fujithedog

Hi, first time posting here. Thank you so much for such great information about WOC. We were supposed to go to Yosemite for our 25th anniversary but the park is closed!  So we quickly changed our plan and decided to go to the Happiest Place on Earth.

Anyway I haven't done much research as you can see. We've seen WOC once before (three years ago?), and we did the dining plan, and I remember we got a good viewing spot. We are going during the weekday, so we may be able to get FP, but we may opt to do the dining plan again. I remember seeing a viewing chart in the past (at a different site I guess) but I cannot see the viewing chart in OP now. Has it been taken down? Or I just cannot see the link? I'm using both IE and Chrome. I appreciate any help! Thank you.


----------



## HydroGuy

Fujithedog said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Thank you so much for such great information about WOC. We were supposed to go to Yosemite for our 25th anniversary but the park is closed!  So we quickly changed our plan and decided to go to the Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> Anyway I haven't done much research as you can see. We've seen WOC once before (three years ago?), and we did the dining plan, and I remember we got a good viewing spot. We are going during the weekday, so we may be able to get FP, but we may opt to do the dining plan again. I remember seeing a viewing chart in the past (at a different site I guess) but I cannot see the viewing chart in OP now. Has it been taken down? Or I just cannot see the link? I'm using both IE and Chrome. I appreciate any help! Thank you.



I am not sure what you mean by viewing chart, but the OP does show good spots where you can see WOC.


----------



## Fujithedog

HydroGuy said:


> I am not sure what you mean by viewing chart, but the OP does show good spots where you can see WOC.



Thank you HydroGuy for your reply. From OP,



> Here is a viewing chart map that reflects new color regions and first show queueing locations since about October, 2012. Note second show queues are usually set up by Wine Country Tratorria in the direction of #14. "HC" are the handicapped viewing areas.



So I thought there is "viewing chart map" in the OP. I just can't see it in my browser?? 

BTW I made a reservation for WOC dining package, so we can at least go to the reserved area. I want to know if the reserved area include the center circle or not. It seems things changed so I can't figure out. 

We are going on a weekday night, could you suggest what time we should line up at the entrance (or roped area?) of WOC? It starts 8:30pm.
Thank you.


----------



## HydroGuy

Fujithedog said:


> Thank you HydroGuy for your reply. From OP,
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought there is "viewing chart map" in the OP. I just can't see it in my browser??
> 
> BTW I made a reservation for WOC dining package, so we can at least go to the reserved area. I want to know if the reserved area include the center circle or not. It seems things changed so I can't figure out.
> 
> We are going on a weekday night, could you suggest what time we should line up at the entrance (or roped area?) of WOC? It starts 8:30pm.
> Thank you.



Hmmm. I look at the OP in both IE and Chrome and it shows the maps which answer both your questions. The center circle is no longer part of the reserved viewing area.

As far as how early to arrive, I have not seen anything yet to change my standard advice. If you want a for sure, for sure access to a good viewing spot, you need to arrive 90 minutes early. If you are in reserved viewing then 75 minutes is fine. If you want a good chance at a good spot which is not for sure, then 60 minutes early. If you do not care that much then arrive 30 minutes early.


----------



## lucysmom

Hydroguy, have you been at Christmas? I am trying to figure out which day would be our best bet. We will be there from the 18th through the 23 of Dec. I was thinking the first day, a Wednesday, would be best especially if they have a second show. I wish this were like Fantasmic and I could buy a package with a seat. I cannot stand for a long time, but last year, our first experience with WOC was in the handicapped section, and we were not that impressed with the show at all. We really want a different experience this year, especially since it will be an all holiday show. I am trying for the railing above the wet zone. At least I will be able to lean there. What is your advice on which day to go? We will be doing the dinner at WCT.


----------



## HydroGuy

lucysmom said:


> Hydroguy, have you been at Christmas? I am trying to figure out which day would be our best bet. We will be there from the 18th through the 23 of Dec. I was thinking the first day, a Wednesday, would be best especially if they have a second show. I wish this were like Fantasmic and I could buy a package with a seat. I cannot stand for a long time, but last year, our first experience with WOC was in the handicapped section, and we were not that impressed with the show at all. We really want a different experience this year, especially since it will be an all holiday show. I am trying for the railing above the wet zone. At least I will be able to lean there. What is your advice on which day to go? We will be doing the dinner at WCT.



I did see WOC last year in early December but I do not think that is what you mean. This year I will catch the Winter Dreams show right after Thanksgiving on a quick day trip.

In any case, I do not have any specific advice as the whole time you are there is reportedly quite busy. If you are doing WCT and want the elevated rail spot then the OP in this thread talks about how to get that spot. Hopefully you will have help from other family or friends if you are not very mobile as it helps to be assertive and to be agile in moving to get that spot.


----------



## samserena

sorry if this has already been spoken about, it's so hard to go through 1400 posts! 

i was hoping to get some feedback on the WOC showings which are techincally 'after closing'. 

the day we are planning on going 10/24, DCA closes at 8pm and WOC is scheduled at 8:15. 

i assume this will mean that it is super packed. and that there will be a HUGE swarm of people leaving right when it finishes. 

will there be any store or anything else still open? 

just trying to think of the best way to navigate it...


----------



## HydroGuy

samserena said:


> sorry if this has already been spoken about, it's so hard to go through 1400 posts!
> 
> i was hoping to get some feedback on the WOC showings which are techincally 'after closing'.
> 
> the day we are planning on going 10/24, DCA closes at 8pm and WOC is scheduled at 8:15.
> 
> i assume this will mean that it is super packed. and that there will be a HUGE swarm of people leaving right when it finishes.
> 
> will there be any store or anything else still open?
> 
> just trying to think of the best way to navigate it...



As discussed at the very top of the first post in this thread, no one should go through all 1400 posts. Read the first post (the OP) and the last few pages of posts. The OP answers this question.

Will DCA be "super packed". Well, with 4000 WOC watchers. However the park handles 20,000-30,000 a day so no the park will not be super packed. The exit from WOC to the gates will be congested. Just like every Disney park is after fireworks or a Fantasmic show.


----------



## j2tyco

I am going to cross post this on a few different super threads since our experiences overlapped 

Our family is in the parks this week....first time back since 2008  so woc and radiator springs were both new for us

Family went straight to rsr stand by I went for grr to get woc passes. park had been open since 8 for hour early peeps. We were in line at 815 for reg dca entry.

They let us in at 830 I went to the arcade and bought the photo pass + (cause I had forgotten to get it 14 days out) fam went to ropes to wait til 9 and be paraded to rsr at 9am park open. After I bought pass I went to rope for grr.

At 9 ropes dropped I briskly walked to the woc pass distribution and got there with very minimal wait behind those who disregard and run....got blue section

Met family in rsr standby by line just under the bridge outside the oil bottle building..we were riding it at 940 am....(it broke down  for about 5 mins while we were in the tractor tipping room so they ran our whole group through a second time)

That night we headed to the blue section line at 650 when they dropped ropes at 715 everyone else went down towards the water and we went up to the bridge...sat down at rail for an hour...watched amazing show at 815

From our view I can't imagine sitting for an hour wait in the lower sections they could not possibly have seen everything we saw....the bridge in my opinion is where to watch from so few of us went to the bridge in that early section that I was worried but I guess they just don't know

This is with "Arizona fall break" week attendance levels...we have not had more than 40 minute wait times on anything so far

We opted to not go for a GAC for our 13 yr old with autism cause we want to see what we can do without it....so far so good!!! On Wednesday when they rollout the new DAC we might just get it so I can review it from our perspective


----------



## HydroGuy

j2tyco said:


> That night we headed to the blue section line at 650 when they dropped ropes at 715 everyone else went down towards the water and we went up to the bridge...sat down at rail for an hour...watched amazing show at 815
> 
> From our view I can't imagine sitting for an hour wait in the lower sections they could not possibly have seen everything we saw....the bridge in my opinion is where to watch from so few of us went to the bridge in that early section that I was worried but I guess they just don't know


In 2010, after I had seen WOC a couple times already, I had the experience to see WOC twice in one night. Once from the very front on the railing on the water - dead center - and then after at the fire hydrant spot near the very back also near dead center. 

What I grasped was that you see different things from different spots that cannot be seen from other spots - or at least not see in the same way. The feeling towards the show is very different. From the front I felt immersed in the show. From the back I felt I had more of a birds-eye view and could see the whole show at once. 

I prefer the front to the back, in general, but it does take more work to get there.

I have now seen WOC 10-12 times from all over - except never from the blue section bridge. I may see it from there some day. But since I already know I prefer being closer to the front it seems like it would be an academic exercise for me.

You may need to see WOC more times from different angles to evolve your opinion further.

One opinion for me that has not evolved is that WOC is the best Disney show ever. And I have seen a lot of them all over the world.


----------



## Doctor Who

Thanks for all of the informaition you have compiled. I'm sure this question has been asked but I will ask again. We are going Oct 19th and would like to see the 9:45 show. What time can and should I get fast passes?
Thank You


----------



## HydroGuy

Doctor Who said:


> Thanks for all of the informaition you have compiled. I'm sure this question has been asked but I will ask again. We are going Oct 19th and would like to see the 9:45 show. What time can and should I get fast passes?
> Thank You



That is a hard question because it appears Oct 19 is a special day with only one WOC showing and that being late at 9:45. 

You should plan to get your FPs before noon.


----------



## Worldgirl

I may be in a wheel chair during our trip to Disneyland. We want to do the world of color dinning package but I'm wondering where we would be be placed. Is there a section in the dinning package area for wheel chairs?


----------



## sandysue

Planning ahead and notice that Grad Night is scheduled at DCA for a few nights that we'll be there (5/30-6/5).  We want to do both WOC & Fantasmic! so trying to figure out which would be the best night for each.  Should we avoid WOC on Grad Nights?  Seems obvious but just checking.  Can we expect nightly shows for both WOC & Fantasmic! that time of year?  I know the official schedule doesn't get posted until 60 days before but want to sketch out our visit.  
Our kids are still young enough that we'll need to do the first show and these late nights will prohibt using our EMH the next day.  So it all has to be factored in 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## HydroGuy

sandysue said:


> Planning ahead and notice that Grad Night is scheduled at DCA for a few nights that we'll be there (5/30-6/5).  We want to do both WOC & Fantasmic! so trying to figure out which would be the best night for each.  Should we avoid WOC on Grad Nights?  Seems obvious but just checking.  Can we expect nightly shows for both WOC & Fantasmic! that time of year?  I know the official schedule doesn't get posted until 60 days before but want to sketch out our visit.
> Our kids are still young enough that we'll need to do the first show and these late nights will prohibt using our EMH the next day.  So it all has to be factored in
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Based on history for late May/early June (see "Historical DLR Park Hours, Entertainment and Refurbs" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2291124) you can expect nightly WOC but not nightly Fantasmic.

There is no reason to skip WOC on grad nights unless you are concerned with young children having greater exposure to teens and teen language during the show.If it were me I would not worry about that very much with respect to WOC as people are generally quiet during the show. And you are just as likely to have that exposure earlier in the day as during WOC so that is a factor regardless. WOC is a FP only show so increased crowds on grad nights are not really an issue.

Fantasmic is not a FP show so you could be seeing larger crowds for that when grads come in during the evening. So that would be more likely to be impacted by crowds. Other teen issues would be similar to WOC.

-- Grad Night Alumnus 1981  --


----------



## Caroline NZ

HydroGuy said:


> That is a hard question because it appears Oct 19 is a special day with only one WOC showing and that being late at 9:45.
> 
> You should plan to get your FPs before noon.



As far as I can see there is only one WOC show for all  the days we are here ( from now until 19th). Is this a recent change (dropping from 2 shows to 1 show on the weekends?)


----------



## HydroGuy

Caroline NZ said:


> As far as I can see there is only one WOC show for all  the days we are here ( from now until 19th). Is this a recent change (dropping from 2 shows to 1 show on the weekends?)



I suspect it has something to do with the Halloween schedules but this does seem unusual. In general there are two WOC shows on weekend nights AFAIK.


----------



## gatorfreud

Worldgirl said:


> I may be in a wheel chair during our trip to Disneyland. We want to do the world of color dinning package but I'm wondering where we would be be placed. Is there a section in the dinning package area for wheel chairs?




Last time we did CC dining, there were two benches in a prime spot reserved for wheelchair viewing.


----------



## Tink1987

Hi all,

This is probably going to be a really stupid question but where better to ask it? 

We are visiting DL for the first time from Jan 15 - 18th. What time should I book our CC WOC package for if I want to experience WOC in the dark? Or do all showings start late enough that they are in the dark?

Also, can I buy my glow with the show ears anywhere around the parks or do I have to go to one specific place?

Thank you


----------



## luv2sleep

Tink1987 said:


> Hi all,  This is probably going to be a really stupid question but where better to ask it?   We are visiting DL for the first time from Jan 15 - 18th. What time should I book our CC WOC package for if I want to experience WOC in the dark? Or do all showings start late enough that they are in the dark?  Also, can I buy my glow with the show ears anywhere around the parks or do I have to go to one specific place?  Thank you


  The shows are always in the dark. We had a 2pm CC WOC package lunch and tickets for the 8:15 show.   I saw the glow with the show ears in several places/stores at DCA.


----------



## Golden Rose

We're making a quick DL trip during early spring break (mid March) next spring, and I've heard so many great things about WOC that originally I had it on our "must do" list.  (We go to WDW all the time, but this is our first family DL trip.)   I've got a couple of concerns, and I figured this was the best place to get the perspective of the WOC pros.

We'll be traveling with a 3 year old and a 9 year old.  One of our children has sensory issues, and gets overwhelmed by loud noises and tight crowds.  I know the content of the show would be appropriate, but I'm worried about the noise and crowd level.  Is there any way to watch the show without strangers pressing up fairly close to you?  

We're also going to be traveling with one or two senior citizens with mobility issues (one severe enough currently that he may not make the trip) who would almost certainly be in ECVs or wheelchairs.   They seem resigned that they just couldn't see the show well if at all, and honestly, don't care as much as I do about such things anyway.   There is no way they could stand for the duration of the show, much less for a show plus wait time.  I've told them I feel certain Disney has some way to accommodate them, but I have no idea what it would be. 

We are willing to do the WOC dining fast pass meals, and in fact that was our original plan.  But as I've researched it more, I've started to worry that even that isn't going to work for us.

Is there a place to watch it where someone in an ECV/wheelchair could actually see it and where there wouldn't be crowds pressing into a child with sensory issues?  I don't mind not having the best view.  I don't mind spending extra money for a better experience, if that's what the meal fast passes do.   

This is the first trip to DL for almost all our party.  I don't know when we'll be back.  Even so, I'm starting to wonder if we should just skip WOC because the logistics seem so daunting with our party.  I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## Midnightred

I think the dinner is the way to go. I have 2 boys who have autism and sensory issues. I can relate to you because I worried about the same thing for months on end. Everything went so much better than I expected. I encourage you to give it a go! I expected crowding, but that was not the case. I did utilize ear protection for my kids, the Peltor comfort ear protectors, and everything was just fine.

Midnightred


----------



## Golden Rose

Midnightred said:


> I think the dinner is the way to go. I have 2 boys who have autism and sensory issues. I can relate to you because I worried about the same thing for months on end. Everything went so much better than I expected. I encourage you to give it a go! I expected crowding, but that was not the case. I did utilize ear protection for my kids, the Peltor comfort ear protectors, and everything was just fine.
> 
> Midnightred



Thank you, that is very reassuring.  I'm also wondering if I should take the kids up to the DVC viewing balcony I've heard about at the VGC the night we get in, have reservations for a dining fast pass meal that next day, and then give the kids the option of seeing the show closer up from the dining pass area the second night.


----------



## HydroGuy

Golden Rose said:


> Thank you, that is very reassuring.  I'm also wondering if I should take the kids up to the DVC viewing balcony I've heard about at the VGC the night we get in, have reservations for a dining fast pass meal that next day, and then give the kids the option of seeing the show closer up from the dining pass area the second night.


It is just not the same. Sort of like seeing a movie at an old drive-in theater from behind the back fence and off to the side. Can you see it? Yes. Does it compare to being right there with a good view? Not really.


----------



## Midnightred

Feeling the fire and the mist from the water was awesome!

Midnightred


----------



## luv2sleep

Midnightred said:


> Feeling the fire and the mist from the water was awesome!  Midnightred



Especially the fire. That was awesome!


----------



## Kiwigirls

We attended WOC last night and it was great. Followed the info in this thread and ended up on the rail at the boardwalk level with a great view. Thanks Hydro guy and others who have contributed! 

However they did have the whole front section roped off for Reserved customers. All of the red section on the map from post 1  was roped off. A number of people asked if they could go in there and were told it was only for the dining/reserved customers. We got spots at that next little bump out with the green stars in the blue section, that was the closest we could go.


----------



## HydroGuy

Kiwigirls said:


> We attended WOC last night and it was great. Followed the info in this thread and ended up on the rail at the boardwalk level with a great view. Thanks Hydro guy and others who have contributed!
> 
> However they did have the whole front section roped off for Reserved customers. All of the red section on the map from post 1  was roped off. A number of people asked if they could go in there and were told it was only for the dining/reserved customers. We got spots at that next little bump out with the green stars in the blue section, that was the closest we could go.



Thanks for the feedback. That red section tends to fluctuate. When I was there in August it was still a mixed section. It sounds like you made some good decisions.


----------



## Jrsy Boy

HydroGuy said:


> I suspect it has something to do with the Halloween schedules but this does seem unusual. In general there are two WOC shows on weekend nights AFAIK.


We were at DLR from 10/17 - 10/19 and all three nights had one WoC viewing on the online schedule.  On Friday night, 10/18, a second viewing was added.  We'd seen it on Thursday night so we weren't really paying much attention to the schedule or when it was added.  Talking to a CM, she said she'd come into work at 5pm and that was the first she'd heard that the second viewing had been added.


----------



## TahoeMom

We went to the show on Monday 10/14.  We had blue fast passes - we got them on the early side, maybe 10:30am.  Unfortunately, if you want to be on the first rail in the wet zone, the blue fast passes are not ideal - or at least they weren't that night.  We got to the rope at the edge of the red section (red in the picture in the first post) and were told that front area was only for reserved dining packages.  In addition, we were told we could not go over to the other side (yellow in the first post) because that was only for the yellow section.  So, there was really no up-front viewing from the blue section where you did not have 30-50 people in front of you for the center view.  We would have been better off waiting for or asking for yellow fast passes.  Last year they let anyone who wanted the wet zone to go anywhere they wanted along the front rail so we were surprised and dismayed to find out it was different this year.  And of course by the time we had gotten this information from the cast member the rails on the next level up were completely filled in.  So we did not have great views.

The more frustrating thing was that the front area (red in the original post) which was supposedly reserved was not monitored very well so there were constantly people coming up and going under the rope.  I don't think most of them even realized they weren't supposed to since no one was there.  But it was frustrating to watch and it meant that there were probably twice as many people in that front section as there should have been if they had really only let in the dining people - twice as many people between us and the show.

At this point if they continue running things like they did last week, I would suggest getting yellow fast passes if you want the wet zone and don't want to pay for reserved dining.  The blue wet zone just is not good viewing at all.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

It is unfortunate for many of you that they've changed things, but I'm selfishly happy there is more reserved area now. We're doing the dining at Carthay (we do want to eat there anyway), but I've been stressing about it being worth it. We really want to see the WOC Winter Dreams, so I'm hoping this change sticks and works to our advantage.


----------



## iamtabby13

What are the different dining options available?  Do they need to be booked ahead??


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

iamtabby13 said:


> What are the different dining options available?  Do they need to be booked ahead??



The three are: Carthay Circle (lunch of dinner)
                      Wine Country Trattoria (lunch or dinner)
                     Ariel's Grotto (dinner(

I don't think they have to be booked ahead of time, but you may have trouble getting in doing walk up. Granted it hadn't been open long, but we couldn't get in to Carthay Circle on our Nov. trip last year. This year we have it booked.


----------



## beckykarstetter

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It is unfortunate for many of you that they've changed things, but I'm selfishly happy there is more reserved area now. We're doing the dining at Carthay (we do want to eat there anyway), but I've been stressing about it being worth it. We really want to see the WOC Winter Dreams, so I'm hoping this change sticks and works to our advantage.



I'm also in the selfishly happy camp.  We booked the dining at Carthay for WOC Winter Dreams in December and I've already warned DH hubby he's going to have to take the 3 year old for and hour and entertain him while I stake out our spot.  I'm hoping more reserved area means paying extra makes it really worthwhile.


----------



## julieheyer

What's the cheapest reserved seating option? We've done the wet area a few times, but I'd lie to see the Christmas versions/o getting wet, or standing way far behind other people.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

julieheyer said:


> What's the cheapest reserved seating option? We've done the wet area a few times, but I'd lie to see the Christmas versions/o getting wet, or standing way far behind other people.



I believe it's Wine Country Trattoria, but be aware there isn't any seating. It is a show where everybody stands.


----------



## HydroGuy

iamtabby13 said:


> What are the different dining options available?  Do they need to be booked ahead??



Read the first post in this thread.


----------



## wamommy2four

Trying to decide if we should do the FP or the lunch for our Feb. trip.  On our 2011 trip, I thought we had good spots for the kids right up on the rail.  At the last minute a women squeezed her way in front of my 11 year old completely blocking her view.  So disappointing, especially since we waited there for a long time.    When my dh and I went Sept. 2012, we did the WCT lunch and had really good spots in the reserved area and had a great view.  We didn't have the 4 kids with us on that trip.  So is it worth paying the $$$ for the lunch with all the kids in the off season?


----------



## curiouser

We'll be there next week. After reading this whole thread I had decided against booking the seating package and decided I had a good enough game plan with the Fastpasses. With this new change in the red area being reserved, I am starting to question my decision. 

Do you think it's a better idea to book a last minute seating, or should we just try for  a Yellow FP?


----------



## HydroGuy

curiouser said:


> We'll be there next week. After reading this whole thread I had decided against booking the seating package and decided I had a good enough game plan with the Fastpasses. With this new change in the red area being reserved, I am starting to question my decision.
> 
> Do you think it's a better idea to book a last minute seating, or should we just try for  a Yellow FP?



I have done reserved dining five times and regular FP 5-6. I do reserved dining not because I think it is necessary but it is a special thing to do with my family. And we need to dine regardless.

If not for that I would go for Yellow FP every time. Some people prefer blue but I do not get it. Yellow seems way better to me.

I am going to see WOC next month near Thanksgiving on a day trip and will just go for yellow FP.


----------



## iamtabby13

Another question about the dining.

Is it a set menu and prices for the WOC dining, or do you order from the menu?  Is Ariel's Grotto a character meal??


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

iamtabby13 said:


> Another question about the dining.  Is it a set menu and prices for the WOC dining, or do you order from the menu?  Is Ariel's Grotto a character meal??



It is a set menu & price for Carthay. Not sure about the other two. And Ariel's is a character meal for breakfast & lunch, but not for the WOC meal (dinner).


----------



## Jen5064

While listening to the podcast today, I heard Tom mention that he will be previewing the WOC Holiday on Thurs. 11/14.  He called this a press preview event.  We will be at DCA that day as well.  Can someone tell me about these press events?  Do these events draw a lot of additional guests? As a "regular" guest, will I be able to view the show as well or will the area be restricted?


----------



## HunnyDis78

Jen5064 said:


> While listening to the podcast today, I heard Tom mention that he will be previewing the WOC Holiday on Thurs. 11/14.  He called this a press preview event.  We will be at DCA that day as well.  Can someone tell me about these press events?  Do these events draw a lot of additional guests? As a "regular" guest, will I be able to view the show as well or will the area be restricted?


.  

It looks like DCA is closing at 8 that night and WOC is not even on the schedule.  I'd guess that they'll move everyone out of the park and only people with press credentials will be allowed to stay.  Only way to see it then would be a PP park view room, sadly.


----------



## Jen5064

HunnyDis78 said:


> .  It looks like DCA is closing at 8 that night and WOC is not even on the schedule.  I'd guess that they'll move everyone out of the park and only people with press credentials will be allowed to stay.  Only way to see it then would be a PP park view room, sadly.



I'm sure you're correct... Thanks!


----------



## jason41483

I'm headed to Disneyland with my family tomorrow.  They just flew in from Seattle and I've made secret reservations at Napa Rose in advance of seeing WOC at 9pm on Friday 10/25.

My family doesn't expect to head into the park until about 10am on Friday.  For anyone that has attended lately on a Friday during MHP, is 10am too late to get World of Color FP's?  I may have to drag them out of bed....no excuses!


----------



## HydroGuy

jason41483 said:


> I'm headed to Disneyland with my family tomorrow.  They just flew in from Seattle and I've made secret reservations at Napa Rose in advance of seeing WOC at 9pm on Friday 10/25.
> 
> My family doesn't expect to head into the park until about 10am on Friday.  For anyone that has attended lately on a Friday during MHP, is 10am too late to get World of Color FP's?  I may have to drag them out of bed....no excuses!



There will be WOC FPs still available at 10AM. No problem.


----------



## RuthieT

So if getting reservations at a dining place your chance of having to wait might be less and view alittle better?


----------



## HydroGuy

RuthieT said:


> So if getting reservations at a dining place your chance of having to wait might be less and view alittle better?



Did you read the OP? The answers are maybe a little and no.


----------



## keahgirl8

From my experience, I wouldn't get the dining package unless you want to eat there anyway.  It might be necessary on really crowded days, but I went in August and had no trouble getting a Fastpass.


----------



## Peezle

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It is a set menu & price for Carthay. Not sure about the other two. And Ariel's is a character meal for breakfast & lunch, but not for the WOC meal (dinner).



Wine Country Trattoria and Ariel's are both prix fixe.  Fixed price for the meal with several different entrée options to choose from.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I am thinking of booking a WoC Dining Package for my January trip - I know it's rather subjective, but I'd love opinions on which meal is best! 

FWIW, my friend and I will be dining at Ariel's Grotto for the character meal as well. Probably lunch. I'm hesitant about Carthay Circle because of the prix fixe menu and we can always eat there a la carte another night.

Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I am thinking of booking a WoC Dining Package for my January trip - I know it's rather subjective, but I'd love opinions on which meal is best!  FWIW, my friend and I will be dining at Ariel's Grotto for the character meal as well. Probably lunch. I'm hesitant about Carthay Circle because of the prix fixe menu and we can always eat there a la carte another night.  Thanks!



We had been turned off by a lack of positive reviews of WCT... But did the WOC meal there last December for dinner and really enjoyed it, it was one of our better meals there this trip and we do lots of table service meals


----------



## jason41483

My family trip was a success, we got WOC FP's around 10:30am on a Friday.  My parents and sister have only known Fantasmic, fireworks, and Main St. Electrical Parade as the nighttime shows over the past 20 years.

After the show, they said hands down WOC is the best show over the rest.  So glad I could introduce them to it!

My wife and I are SO excited for the Holiday version of WOC this winter.


----------



## iamtabby13

How can I find out what the different menu selections are? We have a vegan in our group.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

iamtabby13 said:


> How can I find out what the different menu selections are? We have a vegan in our group.



The menus are online at www.disneyland.com

I think there are also menus to be found on the DIS. If there isn't something on the menu the vegan can/will eat, I suggest contacting Disney Dining and asking to speak with the chefs to explain your situation.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> We had been turned off by a lack of positive reviews of WCT... But did the WOC meal there last December for dinner and really enjoyed it, it was one of our better meals there this trip and we do lots of table service meals



Thanks!  OT, but I love your daughter's name - same as mine! Great taste.


----------



## czmom

Any guesses how the LTM event for AP holders December 2-5 will affect the 8:15 showing those nights?

We were planning to just grab a FP and queue up 90 minutes early. But now I am not sure if the 7:00 showing for AP holders will change anything.


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> Any guesses how the LTM event for AP holders December 2-5 will affect the 8:15 showing those nights?
> 
> We were planning to just grab a FP and queue up 90 minutes early. But now I am not sure if the 7:00 showing for AP holders will change anything.



Good question. And I wonder if they do the special show for AP holders if maybe that would make it a better night for non AP holders, instead of worse?

We were sort of planning on Monday or Tuesday night but weren't really settled on that.


----------



## smiley_face2

Also trying to figure out whether to take advantage of the annual passholder viewing of WOC at 7, or keep our reservations for dinner at Ariels, then go to the 8:15 show. Having an excellent view is more important to me than saving some money, we love the food at Ariels anyway. Also wondering, with the show at 7 ending at 7:30 and all the crowds leaving the area, it means you won't be able to line up a bit early to ensure a good spot for the 8:15 dining area. I am so bad at making decisions, I wish this was not going on at this time. thinking we could probably have dinner at 6:30 see the back side of the show while eating, be done by 7:45 and head over for a spot as the crowds are leaving.


----------



## ExcitedSam

We will be at Disney from Sun 23 Feb - Thurs 27th. Can someone give me a game plan for seeing WOC? Is it on every night that time of year? I so what day would be best. What is the best way to ensure good viewing? I'm not keen on lining up for hours beforehand, but if it has to be done...... It's just a friend and I going without husbands or kids


----------



## HydroGuy

ExcitedSam said:


> We will be at Disney from Sun 23 Feb - Thurs 27th. Can someone give me a game plan for seeing WOC? Is it on every night that time of year? I so what day would be best. What is the best way to ensure good viewing? I'm not keen on lining up for hours beforehand, but if it has to be done...... It's just a friend and I going without husbands or kids



Yes someone can do all of that. The someone is me (the author of this thread) and I did it in the first post. Which is why this thread exists. 

Good news is you are in the right place. Just go back to post #1.


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> Any guesses how the LTM event for AP holders December 2-5 will affect the 8:15 showing those nights?
> 
> We were planning to just grab a FP and queue up 90 minutes early. But now I am not sure if the 7:00 showing for AP holders will change anything.





mom2rtk said:


> Good question. And I wonder if they do the special show for AP holders if maybe that would make it a better night for non AP holders, instead of worse?
> 
> We were sort of planning on Monday or Tuesday night but weren't really settled on that.



Since WOC uses a FP system for reservations I cannot see how other events will affect it. The only possible issue is the location of the queues which you will have to figure out once you are there. Normally the 8:15 show would have queues located as discussed in the OP. But of there is an earlier show I would guess they would treat the 8:15 show like a second show and have queues back by WCT.


----------



## blynn

Just want to let you know about our experience last week with World of Color.  We got blue fastpasses and were planning to watch the show from the very front and center of the boardwalk, which on the map is red, #16, and says it is a "mixed viewing area open to all guests".  We had three young grandchildren with us on their first visit to DLR and thought this would be a fun place for them to see the show and feel immersed in it.  (We brought ponchos for them to keep them dry.)  We got there plenty early and were toward the front of the line.  When they let us in, we immediately went down to the boardwalk and over to that section, only to find it roped off with a cast member telling us it was reserved for those who purchased dining packages from WCT or Ariels.  So we were stuck at the place on the map where the green star is in the blue section right next to the red section.  (All the people coming in behind us took the other blue railing spots.) I disagree with that spot having a star for being a "best" viewing location!  It was terrible!  If you look at the map, you can see that from that position you have to look over and through a lot of people in that red corner.  Looking straight out, you only see the far left of the show.  To see the main water screen, you have to look through people on the same level as you are.  My grandchildren could not see anything but the top of the tall water fountains, and after awhile they got so bored they just sat down on the boardwalk.  I felt really bad since this was supposed to be the grand finale of their first ever visit to DLR.  So two things we learned that night:  that red area is not open to all guests, and the blue area next to it shouldn't have a star for being a "best" viewing location; it isn't even "good".

My husband and I were staying for a few more days, so two nights later, after our DS and his family had gone home, we had yellow fastpasses and went down to the boardwalk again, this time on the yellow side.  In the map, it shows the yellow going into the curved section at the front.  Again, the entire front curved section was roped off for those who had purchased the dining packages at WCT and Ariels.  However, we did get a spot on the rail close to the curved section.  It was so much better!  We were about where the green star is next to the yellow star.  Those yellow star viewing locations are much better that the green star locations in the blue section.  

The cast members told us that sometimes that front area is opened to blue and yellow, but it depends on how many people buy dining packages to WCT and Ariels that day, and they have no way of knowing that earlier in the day.  I would like to note, however, that we went on a Tuesday and Thursday the first week of November and the parks were definitely not busy.  So if they sold enough dining packages on those less busy days, I would imagine that they would sell enough on more busy days, so I would think that front section may be roped off most of the time.  

I hope this might help someone avoid the disappointment we experienced with our grandchildren.


----------



## Houstonmouse

Okay, I've read the first post and quite a bit of this thread.  It sounds like dining packages are "eh" as far as WOC advantages are concerned.  However, we arrive Christmas day for 5 nights and I wonder if dining packages will become much more valuable given the crowds and potential wait time for Blue or Yellow sections.  We are a group of 7, the oldest being my parents in their 70s.  Given this, does the dining package become much more valuable to us this time of year?  Would the line up time be significantly less?  Which restaurant would you recommend for 3 teenagers, 2 adults and 2 seniors?  I am leaning towards Carthay Circle, but am I understanding correctly that those sections aren't as great for viewing as Ariels or WCT?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks everyone!
Tracey


----------



## HydroGuy

blynn said:


> Just want to let you know about our experience last week with World of Color.  We got blue fastpasses and were planning to watch the show from the very front and center of the boardwalk, which on the map is red, #16, and says it is a "mixed viewing area open to all guests".  We had three young grandchildren with us on their first visit to DLR and thought this would be a fun place for them to see the show and feel immersed in it.  (We brought ponchos for them to keep them dry.)  We got there plenty early and were toward the front of the line.  When they let us in, we immediately went down to the boardwalk and over to that section, only to find it roped off with a cast member telling us it was reserved for those who purchased dining packages from WCT or Ariels.  So we were stuck at the place on the map where the green star is in the blue section right next to the red section.  (All the people coming in behind us took the other blue railing spots.) I disagree with that spot having a star for being a "best" viewing location!  It was terrible!  If you look at the map, you can see that from that position you have to look over and through a lot of people in that red corner.  Looking straight out, you only see the far left of the show.  To see the main water screen, you have to look through people on the same level as you are.  My grandchildren could not see anything but the top of the tall water fountains, and after awhile they got so bored they just sat down on the boardwalk.  I felt really bad since this was supposed to be the grand finale of their first ever visit to DLR.  So two things we learned that night:  that red area is not open to all guests, and the blue area next to it shouldn't have a star for being a "best" viewing location; it isn't even "good".
> 
> My husband and I were staying for a few more days, so two nights later, after our DS and his family had gone home, we had yellow fastpasses and went down to the boardwalk again, this time on the yellow side.  In the map, it shows the yellow going into the curved section at the front.  Again, the entire front curved section was roped off for those who had purchased the dining packages at WCT and Ariels.  However, we did get a spot on the rail close to the curved section.  It was so much better!  We were about where the green star is next to the yellow star.  Those yellow star viewing locations are much better that the green star locations in the blue section.
> 
> The cast members told us that sometimes that front area is opened to blue and yellow, but it depends on how many people buy dining packages to WCT and Ariels that day, and they have no way of knowing that earlier in the day.  I would like to note, however, that we went on a Tuesday and Thursday the first week of November and the parks were definitely not busy.  So if they sold enough dining packages on those less busy days, I would imagine that they would sell enough on more busy days, so I would think that front section may be roped off most of the time.
> 
> I hope this might help someone avoid the disappointment we experienced with our grandchildren.


Thanks for your feedback! I have heard of your experience happening recently. While I try to make the OP as accurate as possible, I have never viewed WOC from the exact spot you are referring to in blue and made some judgments based on seeing it from near that spot. I am not a fan of the blue section and think yellow has many more good spots.


----------



## HydroGuy

Houstonmouse said:


> Okay, I've read the first post and quite a bit of this thread.  It sounds like dining packages are "eh" as far as WOC advantages are concerned.  However, we arrive Christmas day for 5 nights and I wonder if dining packages will become much more valuable given the crowds and potential wait time for Blue or Yellow sections.  We are a group of 7, the oldest being my parents in their 70s.  Given this, does the dining package become much more valuable to us this time of year?  Would the line up time be significantly less?  Which restaurant would you recommend for 3 teenagers, 2 adults and 2 seniors?  I am leaning towards Carthay Circle, but am I understanding correctly that those sections aren't as great for viewing as Ariels or WCT?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks everyone!
> Tracey



I just do not see dining making that big of a difference. Unless you have no time to get FPs for WOC (which are easily obtained these days) then maybe dining is worth it. Otherwise it does not save much time.


----------



## Shinji4u

We watched WOC 2 weeks ago with a Lunch at the WCT. We were at the entrance to the reserved spots at maybe an hour befor the show and were at the 6th position. When they let us in, we walked straight to the green area, and get spots at the railing (green stars)...the place was perfect and it was awsome to see the show from there. So taking the Lunch and getting these reserved tickets was the best we could do


----------



## czmom

Shinji4u said:


> We watched WOC 2 weeks ago with a Lunch at the WCT. We were at the entrance to the reserved spots at maybe an hour befor the show and were at the 6th position. When they let us in, we walked straight to the green area, and get spots at the railing (green stars)...the place was perfect and it was awsome to see the show from there. So taking the Lunch and getting these reserved tickets was the best we could do



Was there an actual queue to line up for the reserved dining? I thought they didn't have one.


----------



## Shinji4u

czmom said:


> Was there an actual queue to line up for the reserved dining? I thought they didn't have one.



Yes, a mini queue in front of Ariel...just a few minutes before they opend the entrances to the WOC area.


----------



## HydroGuy

Shinji4u said:


> Yes, a mini queue in front of Ariel...just a few minutes before they opend the entrances to the WOC area.



In my experience and that of others, it is not a mini-queue at all but more of a mob where you are not allowed to get to the front of any queue. People who show up later than you can easily step in front. I think that was the thinking behind the PP's question.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

HydroGuy said:


> In my experience and that of others, it is not a mini-queue at all but more of a mob where you are not allowed to get to the front of any queue. People who show up later than you can easily step in front. I think that was the thinking behind the PP's question.



*HydroGuy*, you have said a mouthful!!!!

*MOB* is *exactly* what we've experienced, when waiting under the King Triton sculpture, for the "line" to start!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Are the dining spots for Carthay Circle any better than just getting a Blue FastPass? We had an amazing spot last time with our Blue pass.. just up against the railing, center.. how could it be better than that?

I do want to eat at Carthay.. not sure if I need to be limited to a price-fixed menu though (that we ALL need to order from).


----------



## czmom

Thanks for clarifying! I had in my mind more of a mob-like scenario. 

Just to make sure- on nights where there are 2 showings (like now the first week of December), there will still be an actual queue for each FP color, right?? For the second show that is....


----------



## HydroGuy

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Are the dining spots for Carthay Circle any better than just getting a Blue FastPass? We had an amazing spot last time with our Blue pass.. just up against the railing, center.. how could it be better than that?
> 
> I do want to eat at Carthay.. not sure if I need to be limited to a price-fixed menu though (that we ALL need to order from).



They are a little better if you invest the time to get to them. But IMO not worth the dining expense - unless you want to dine there anyways.


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> Thanks for clarifying! I had in my mind more of a mob-like scenario.
> 
> Just to make sure- on nights where there are 2 showings (like now the first week of December), there will still be an actual queue for each FP color, right?? For the second show that is....



For regular yellow and blue FPs there will be a normal queue, yes. Last I checked blue had two queues. One for the bridge and one for the main area.


----------



## Mary484

The reserved dining section isn't that crazy if you're there on a lower crowd day. An hour before the show, we walked up to the reserved area and there was no line. We were by ourselves in that section for about 15 min before anyone showed up. It did get pretty full, but I'm sure it wasn't as full as it could get. Nothing like how crammed you are watching fireworks.


----------



## TahoeMom

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Are the dining spots for Carthay Circle any better than just getting a Blue FastPass? We had an amazing spot last time with our Blue pass.. just up against the railing, center.. how could it be better than that?
> 
> I do want to eat at Carthay.. not sure if I need to be limited to a price-fixed menu though (that we ALL need to order from).



Please see my post of a few weeks ago and another similar one from a few days ago - the blue fastpasses no longer will get you to the railing in the center in every case.  Often you can only get part way down the boardwalk and the view is NOT good - on days when the reserved dining section is blocked off front and center.  The yellow fastpasses still seem to be able to get you in the front on the railing.  So no dining needed but yellow is a much better option than blue.


----------



## Blue32

TahoeMom said:


> Please see my post of a few weeks ago and another similar one from a few days ago - the blue fastpasses no longer will get you to the railing in the center in every case.  Often you can only get part way down the boardwalk and the view is NOT good - on days when the reserved dining section is blocked off front and center.  The yellow fastpasses still seem to be able to get you in the front on the railing.  So no dining needed but yellow is a much better option than blue.



Interesting that Yellow seems to offer more locations with better viewing yet you have to wait until Blue is distributed first to get a Yellow FP. When we saw WOC last year you could get down to front and center with a Blue FP but I understand things are always changing. Just a little disappointed by this change.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Mary484 said:


> The reserved dining section isn't that crazy if you're there on a lower crowd day. An hour before the show, we walked up to the reserved area and there was no line. We were by ourselves in that section for about 15 min before anyone showed up. It did get pretty full, but I'm sure it wasn't as full as it could get. Nothing like how crammed you are watching fireworks.



We hope to someday, experience a nice, pleasant, civil situation like this!  Your post gives us hope!


----------



## Shinji4u

Cheshirecatty said:


> *HydroGuy*, you have said a mouthful!!!!
> 
> *MOB* is *exactly* what we've experienced, when waiting under the King Triton sculpture, for the "line" to start!



Nope, we had a line...they told us to wait under the Triton Sculpture and form a line...there were 2 CMs watching that it works. Then they let the line walk to the entrance, and let the people in in the order they stood in line! Don't know if there was a mob then later behind us, but for us...and the handfull people/groups in front of us...it worked fine with the line ^^


----------



## Athenaa

Shinji4u said:


> Nope, we had a line...they told us to wait under the Triton Sculpture and form a line...there were 2 CMs watching that it works. Then they let the line walk to the entrance, and let the people in in the order they stood in line! Don't know if there was a mob then later behind us, but for us...and the handfull people/groups in front of us...it worked fine with the line ^^



Just out of curiosity, how early did you get there, and where were you in line?  I a wondering if we need to get there earlier than is typical since it's a new show.


----------



## HydroGuy

Shinji4u said:


> Nope, we had a line...they told us to wait under the Triton Sculpture and form a line...there were 2 CMs watching that it works. Then they let the line walk to the entrance, and let the people in in the order they stood in line! Don't know if there was a mob then later behind us, but for us...and the handfull people/groups in front of us...it worked fine with the line ^^



If they have changed are now offering an actual queue for WOC reserved viewing - as they did with you that night - that would really be a huge improvement. Thanks for the heads up!

If others experience this or experience the old way let us know. I am planning to see WOC next week after TG but am not doing the dining. I will keep an eye out though.


----------



## mom2rtk

I would love to hear more current stories from how these queues (both FP and dining) are being handled. I'm still really lost on our best approach to this. I'd probably ante up for a dining package (if there are some still available) if I thought they had really changed to a queue system.


----------



## HydroGuy

Athenaa said:


> Just out of curiosity, how early did you get there, and where were you in line?  I a wondering if we need to get there earlier than is typical since it's a new show.



The OP discusses all of this.


----------



## Athenaa

HydroGuy said:


> The OP discusses all of this.




Hi Hydroguy, 

I can't tell you how many times I've read your OP for World of Color (and how much I appreciate your contributions here.)   I'm asking about specifics because I understand that FPs are going faster for Winter Dreams than the regular show, so I figured people might be lining up earlier for reserved seating as well since it's novel.  I'll be there in a few days with my mom, who is 71, and who hasn't been to Disneyland in over 20 years.  This will likely be the last time she will ever go and I want her to experience it in the best possible way (she's only 5 feet tall as well, so being at the rail is a must).  

I do everything to the extreme, so I have only ever seen Fantasmic and World of Color from the very front railing.  However, I don't like to wait for a crazy amount of time either, so I only ever see the late Fantasmic show so I can push in and get the best spot with only an hour wait.  

I am considering eating at Carthay Circle for lunch because a shorter wait would be easier on the people I am going with this time.  But, I don't wait to pay the bill for the food, get in line 75 minutes before the show, and discover that I can't get a rail spot because the show is new and people are lining up earlier than usual.  I just want as much info as possible from people who saw Winter Dreams last weekend. 

By the way, how was your lunch at Carthay Circle, and what did you eat? I have reservations, but I'm really on the fence about it because of the cost (and the menu isn't blowing me away).  Our schedule dictates that we will be seeing WOC on Saturday, but we are spending Saturday morning in Disneyland.  I want yellow FPs for the first show, but I don't want to spend my day wandering back and forth to DCA to get the right passes.  I don't get to Disneyland enough to waste my time going over there more than once. 

I don't think my mom can handle staying up for the second show.  I am concerned that the timing might be off, (i.e., I will miscalculate when to get the FPs) and that it might be easier to just go for the sure thing with the lunch.


----------



## Monica D

Thank you HydroGuy for all of the work you continue to put into this thread. We used your tips last Friday and were able to get a perfect spot in the yellow section, right against the railing. I got some great photos, too (until the wind picked up!). Thanks again!


----------



## HydroGuy

Athenaa said:


> Hi Hydroguy,
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've read your OP for World of Color (and how much I appreciate your contributions here.)   I'm asking about specifics because I understand that FPs are going faster for Winter Dreams than the regular show, so I figured people might be lining up earlier for reserved seating as well since it's novel.  I'll be there in a few days with my mom, who is 71, and who hasn't been to Disneyland in over 20 years.  This will likely be the last time she will ever go and I want her to experience it in the best possible way (she's only 5 feet tall as well, so being at the rail is a must).
> 
> I do everything to the extreme, so I have only ever seen Fantasmic and World of Color from the very front railing.  However, I don't like to wait for a crazy amount of time either, so I only ever see the late Fantasmic show so I can push in and get the best spot with only an hour wait.
> 
> I am considering eating at Carthay Circle for lunch because a shorter wait would be easier on the people I am going with this time.  But, I don't wait to pay the bill for the food, get in line 75 minutes before the show, and discover that I can't get a rail spot because the show is new and people are lining up earlier than usual.  I just want as much info as possible from people who saw Winter Dreams last weekend.
> 
> By the way, how was your lunch at Carthay Circle, and what did you eat? I have reservations, but I'm really on the fence about it because of the cost (and the menu isn't blowing me away).  Our schedule dictates that we will be seeing WOC on Saturday, but we are spending Saturday morning in Disneyland.  I want yellow FPs for the first show, but I don't want to spend my day wandering back and forth to DCA to get the right passes.  I don't get to Disneyland enough to waste my time going over there more than once.
> 
> I don't think my mom can handle staying up for the second show.  I am concerned that the timing might be off, (i.e., I will miscalculate when to get the FPs) and that it might be easier to just go for the sure thing with the lunch.



I hope everything works out for you. I guess I missed the reports of FPs going faster for WOCWD. I have not heard of anything working differently by way of timing for anything on WOCWD but would be interested if it is.

I personally have done CCR/WOC dining twice and AG/WOC three times. CCR was once before the prix fixe and then in August with. I do not claim to be a big foodie. I thought the meal was fine. I wanted to eat at CCR regardless - not just for WOC. I personally would not do it only or mostly for WOC as I do not think the extra cost gains you much.

So you are considering CCR for Saturday because you do not want to waste time guessing when yellow FPs for first show will be given out? If so I guess it comes down to whether yellow FP is absolutely necessary for you and whether you are willing to pay to get a CCR pass. I would think that timing a yellow FP would not be that hard. I would go 90-120 minutes after the park opens. But if I needed 100% certainty vs. 95% then maybe CCR is the way to go.

Good luck!


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, I thought I had a plan for WOC. Now it appears I'm back to the drawing board. I was going to do it Friday 12/6. Then the LTM for AP holders was announced and I decided to do it Monday 12/9. But we plan on being in DL almost all of 12/9, and it would be easier to scout the first show yellow FP we want on the 6th when we'll be there most of the day.

But then I thought they were adding an extra showing of WOC for AP holders, so I'd just stick with 12/6. Now I look at the schedule again and it says the event is for the 9 PM show. Sheesh they make this hard.

Can someone explain to me where the AP holders will be? Will there still be spots at that 9 PM show on the 9th for non-AP holders? If so will my choice of spots be diminished even more than usual?

I guess MY Limited Time Magic for that week is that my plan to watch WOC gets harder than it was before.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I thought I had a plan for WOC. Now it appears I'm back to the drawing board. I was going to do it Friday 12/6. Then the LTM for AP holders was announced and I decided to do it Monday 12/9. But we plan on being in DL almost all of 12/9, and it would be easier to scout the first show yellow FP we want on the 6th when we'll be there most of the day.
> 
> But then I thought they were adding an extra showing of WOC for AP holders, so I'd just stick with 12/6. Now I look at the schedule again and it says the event is for the 9 PM show. Sheesh they make this hard.
> 
> Can someone explain to me where the AP holders will be? Will there still be spots at that 9 PM show on the 9th for non-AP holders? If so will my choice of spots be diminished even more than usual?
> 
> I guess MY Limited Time Magic for that week is that my plan to watch WOC gets harder than it was before.



I wish I could help but I do not know anything more than you do. Sorry this is turning out to be frustrating for you. Hopefully someone else has some insight?


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> I wish I could help but I do not know anything more than you do. Sorry this is turning out to be frustrating for you. Hopefully someone else has some insight?



Thanks for chiming in. I'd love if others with experience would share.


----------



## SchneiderFam

I was just wondering what people's experiences were with the AP FP's for the current special event, most specifically when they ran out of those FP's.  We are contemplating a trip down on Friday, but couldn't get down there until mid-afternoon.  I suspect we'd be out of luck, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## smiley_face2

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I'd love if others with experience would share.



We have our dinner reservation at Ariels at 5:30 WOC dinner, the show is at 8:15 there is an annual passholder show at 7. I will do my best to pay attention take in as many details as I can about lineups, how soon you have to be there etc. I hope they have changed it to an orderly line into the viewing area, that would be such a major improvement. I also did not know whether to do the annual passholder show, or the dinner for best viewing, but we wanted to eat at Ariels anyway so we went with that for now. maybe we will try out the passholder event on Friday as well and see the difference. I will try and make a report tonight when we get back.


----------



## mom2rtk

smiley_face2 said:


> We have our dinner reservation at Ariels at 5:30 WOC dinner, the show is at 8:15 there is an annual passholder show at 7. I will do my best to pay attention take in as many details as I can about lineups, how soon you have to be there etc. I hope they have changed it to an orderly line into the viewing area, that would be such a major improvement. I also did not know whether to do the annual passholder show, or the dinner for best viewing, but we wanted to eat at Ariels anyway so we went with that for now. maybe we will try out the passholder event on Friday as well and see the difference. I will try and make a report tonight when we get back.



Thanks! I'd definitely like to hear how your experience goes.


----------



## smiley_face2

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! I'd definitely like to hear how your experience goes.



 any other questions, I'll be here resting my feet till about 5


----------



## smiley_face2

Well having the one show follow right behind the other did make things a bit more complicated but... we stayed in Ariels until about 7:20 then made our way across the bridge along the nice clear marked off walkways to over in front of the Little Mermaid ride. There is a section roped off that runs all along in front of the ride for "stand by" viewing of the show, and after asking 2 cast members along the way where the preferred dining viewing line would start, we were directed to about half way down from the entrance to little mermaid, right in front of the last big glass window looking into the ride. there was lot's of room to just stand in that viewing area waiting for the last few minutes of the annual passholder show to end, then we were right in position to be first in line. And yes, they are leading everyone nice and orderly down into the area! we got our prime viewing spot at the railing one up from the wet zone. She said this was only the 3rd I think...showing they were doing with this system but it seems to be working, but she said you never know, they may change it again! Ashley was her name, an awesome cast member!! 
Now if that stand by viewing area would have been completely full, we would have had to go wait around the side of little mermaid past the entrance, and then got there as quick as we could. there was plenty of room right up to the beginning of the show, it was a cloudly cool showery day, and it was drizzling while the show was on so that probably helped it to be quieter.


----------



## czmom

Thanks for letting us know how it worked last night. That would be great if they stayed consistent with an actual line for the reserved dining!

Did you happen to notice if the blue and yellow FP sections also had separate lines? 

We are doing the 8:15 show on a night where there is a 7:00 AP viewing, so I appreciate your insight.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm still looking for clarification. I think I was confused. 

If a given show is part of the AP LTM, is it completely unavailable for the general public? The night we want to go is 12/6 and the shows are listed as 9 PM and 10:15, but I see on the LTM info page that the 9 PM show is part of that promotion.

That would be very disappointing as I'm just not up for the 10:15 show. 9 was pushing my luck. This is really just seeming like way too much work.


----------



## cali_crafter

You can't get into the regular show area during the AP show but you can watch from further back. There's a roped off area behind a walkway where people gathered.

We went last night in yellow section. AP was at 7, we were at the 8:15 show. It went smoothly, we lined up by jumping jellyfish around 7:30 and were pretty close to the front of the line. We went to the wet area front rail since it was raining anyhow!  I think the crowds were probably less since there were two shoes but I don't have anything to compare it to.

Make sure to look for the actual line. Jumping jellyfish was printed on our fast pass but we wasted time hanging out by the sign that said yellow entrance by the show area before we realized the line actually started elsewhere.


----------



## mom2rtk

cali_crafter said:


> You can't get into the regular show area during the AP show but you can watch from further back. There's a roped off area behind a walkway where people gathered.
> 
> We went last night in yellow section. AP was at 7, we were at the 8:15 show. It went smoothly, we lined up by jumping jellyfish around 7:30 and were pretty close to the front of the line. We went to the wet area front rail since it was raining anyhow!  I think the crowds were probably less since there were two shoes but I don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> Make sure to look for the actual line. Jumping jellyfish was printed on our fast pass but we wasted time hanging out by the sign that said yellow entrance by the show area before we realized the line actually started elsewhere.



Well, I was afraid of that. And now I'm totally ticked off. They need to take that 9 PM show off of their general public calendar!

Thanks for that confirmation. We are trying hard to get a good spot to view the show. I'm not interested in watching from way behind a bunch of people.

I'm curious now..... did they not sell any dining packages for this show? Or are the dining packages still able to get in?

I guess my Limited Time Magic for the week is that I get fewer offerings of WOC. This promotion just keeps getting better.


----------



## ksromack

smiley_face2 said:


> We have our dinner reservation at Ariels at 5:30 WOC dinner, the show is at 8:15 there is an annual passholder show at 7. I will do my best to pay attention take in as many details as I can about lineups, how soon you have to be there etc. I hope they have changed it to an orderly line into the viewing area, that would be such a major improvement. I also did not know whether to do the annual passholder show, or the dinner for best viewing, but we wanted to eat at Ariels anyway so we went with that for now. maybe we will try out the passholder event on Friday as well and see the difference. I will try and make a report tonight when we get back.



I will be waiting patiently for your report on this subject!  I currently have Carthay Circle reservations for lunch for the 8:15pm WoC reserved viewing.....but I'm not crazy about the prix fixe menu.  I was wondering the same thing as the other poster.  I think we could go to the 7pm AP LTM showing of WoC AND still have lunch at Carthay Circle but  we'd be able to eat off the regular menu (and I think we'd actually be spending a little less money).  I'm so curious about the line/crowds for the AP WoC show!


----------



## butterflymouse

Our trip is just in a few days! YAY!

We're driving down from Northern California Sunday morning. We'll be getting annual passes, so we will be entering the park probably around 3 or 4 on Sunday evening. I'm trying to figure out if it is better for us to try and catch the late showing of WOC on Sunday or get fastpasses for the show on Monday. We need to see a different night show each night because Wednesday, our last night, we will be joined by friends and we intend to let them choose the night show they'd most like to see.

I just don't know. The indecisive side of me is really coming out on this issue. LOL!


----------



## jitterbug

Just wanted to report back on our WOC experience for this past Monday.  We had lunch reservations at WCT for the WOC lunch package.  Food overall was okay. Soups were tasty, salad was fine, lasagna was good, potato gnocchi not so much (i didn't care for the crab in there), and the tiramisu in the dessert assortment was good.  You get 10% off with your Disney Visa!

I think because of the AP 7:00 WOC show, the lines for the public 8:15 WOC show could not queue up till a little later, which was nice and allowed us more time to do other stuff than waiting in line.  I'm not completely sure on the timing, as my DD had to use the potty when the AP WOC show was still on and when we got back, our group was in line already.  I should've looked at my watch, but I think maybe 7:30/7:45 was the line up?  I did not see signs, but lots of ropes, so i'm guessing they had to ask where to line up.  As it turned out, the line up for reserved dining was on the Little Mermaid side of the walkway across from the middle of the viewing area. Does that even make sense?  Anyway, they had to stop cross traffic as they led us across to the viewing area.  And we totally lucked out being close to the front of the line and snagging a rail spot for our group, which included 4 kids and 2 vertically challenged moms, so being at the rail was our priority.  That was the BEST EVER!!  Oh, if you are in the reserved dining section, and you want to get to the rail quickly, be prepared to go down the stairs with your stroller.  I'm sure there was a ramp to get there, but we didn't want to "waste time" with that.  The stairs aren't full height and we had big wheels on the stroller, so it wasn't bad at all. 

THANK YOU THANK YOU to all (especially HydroGuy!) who have shared so much to help us find that sweet spot to see WOC!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

jitterbug said:


> Just wanted to report back on our WOC experience for this past Monday.  We had lunch reservations at WCT for the WOC lunch package.  Food overall was okay. Soups were tasty, salad was fine, lasagna was good, potato gnocchi not so much (i didn't care for the crab in there), and the tiramisu in the dessert assortment was good.  You get 10% off with your Disney Visa!  I think because of the AP 7:00 WOC show, the lines for the public 8:15 WOC show could not queue up till a little later, which was nice and allowed us more time to do other stuff than waiting in line.  I'm not completely sure on the timing, as my DD had to use the potty when the AP WOC show was still on and when we got back, our group was in line already.  I should've looked at my watch, but I think maybe 7:30/7:45 was the line up?  I did not see signs, but lots of ropes, so i'm guessing they had to ask where to line up.  As it turned out, the line up for reserved dining was on the Little Mermaid side of the walkway across from the middle of the viewing area. Does that even make sense?  Anyway, they had to stop cross traffic as they led us across to the viewing area.  And we totally lucked out being close to the front of the line and snagging a rail spot for our group, which included 4 kids and 2 vertically challenged moms, so being at the rail was our priority.  That was the BEST EVER!!  Oh, if you are in the reserved dining section, and you want to get to the rail quickly, be prepared to go down the stairs with your stroller.  I'm sure there was a ramp to get there, but we didn't want to "waste time" with that.  The stairs aren't full height and we had big wheels on the stroller, so it wasn't bad at all.  THANK YOU THANK YOU to all (especially HydroGuy!) who have shared so much to help us find that sweet spot to see WOC!!



The stair/stroller advice is actually really helpful. I'll DH deal with getting it down and I'll carry the little one.


----------



## HydroGuy

butterflymouse said:


> Our trip is just in a few days! YAY!
> 
> We're driving down from Northern California Sunday morning. We'll be getting annual passes, so we will be entering the park probably around 3 or 4 on Sunday evening. I'm trying to figure out if it is better for us to try and catch the late showing of WOC on Sunday or get fastpasses for the show on Monday. We need to see a different night show each night because Wednesday, our last night, we will be joined by friends and we intend to let them choose the night show they'd most like to see.
> 
> I just don't know. The indecisive side of me is really coming out on this issue. LOL!



I like to do shows on days with late arrival myself. The issue for WOC would be likely getting a FP for show #2. You should be able to do it but it will keep you out later.


----------



## bellanapoli

HydroGuy said:


> The issue for WOC would be likely getting a FP for show #2.



When is a good time to go looking for FP for show #2?


----------



## HydroGuy

bellanapoli said:


> When is a good time to go looking for FP for show #2?



If you want FPs for show #2 then it has been reported the CMs will give them to you if you ask - even if show #1 is currently being distributed. If so then you can go anytime up until all show #2 FPs are given out. Some days that never happens and on busy days I would not wait past 3pm.


----------



## dtnrhi

Is it possible to get Fastpasses for BOTH  World of Color shows?


----------



## HydroGuy

dtnrhi said:


> Is it possible to get Fastpasses for BOTH  World of Color shows?



Only if you get a regular free FP for one and a dining reserved FP for the other. Otherwise only one free FP is given per day per entrance ticket.


----------



## Zbugz

czmom said:


> Thanks for letting us know how it worked last night. That would be great if they stayed consistent with an actual line for the reserved dining!
> 
> Did you happen to notice if the blue and yellow FP sections also had separate lines?
> 
> We are doing the 8:15 show on a night where there is a 7:00 AP viewing, so I appreciate your insight.



This may not be quite what you are looking for, but on Tuesday for the 8:15 show they had people lining up near the Christmas tree at the top of the bridge/entrance to Paradise Pier.  Wheelchair users lined up right next to Ariel's Grotto.


----------



## butterflymouse

HydroGuy said:


> I like to do shows on days with late arrival myself. The issue for WOC would be likely getting a FP for show #2. You should be able to do it but it will keep you out later.



We don't mind staying late. We usually stay till closing. 

Looks like there will be 3 shows every night we're there. Do crowd levels get smaller with each passing show? I'm thinking of doing the 10:15 show on Sunday. Just get WOC out of the way and don't stress about it the rest of the trip.


----------



## Targus Targus

I'm sorry if this has been discussed already, I didn't see it. I just noticed that on the day we will be there (11/26) there are now three shows, 7:45, 9:00, 10:15. I don't think it was like that until recently? Will one of those showings be for AP holders only? Do you know which one? I just want to be a little prepared going in. 

Also, how early will they close certain rides for this? 

Thanks.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

If there are 3 shows a night, what time would a 3pm "lunch" (Carthay Circle) get us into? Doesn't really matter, I just like to prepare


----------



## HydroGuy

Targus Targus said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed already, I didn't see it. I just noticed that on the day we will be there (11/26) there are now three shows, 7:45, 9:00, 10:15. I don't think it was like that until recently? Will one of those showings be for AP holders only? Do you know which one? I just want to be a little prepared going in.
> 
> Also, how early will they close certain rides for this?
> 
> Thanks.



Wow, in the last couple days they have added the 7:45 show during TG week. That sure changes things for me.

The rides will close about 30 minutes before the show. They need to close the queue and allow those already in line time to ride before the ride closes.


----------



## AZlady

wow~just catching up here....I didn't realize the AP time was a separate show (same show).....but only AP holders?
So I am going Dec 1,2,3....would there be a smaller crowd on sunday 12/1 @ 10:15 vs the 7pm 12/2&3 AP showing....hmmmmmm 
What do you all think??


----------



## HydroGuy

AZlady said:


> wow~just catching up here....I didn't realize the AP time was a separate show (same show).....but only AP holders?
> So I am going Dec 1,2,3....would there be a smaller crowd on sunday 12/1 @ 10:15 vs the 7pm 12/2&3 AP showing....hmmmmmm
> What do you all think??



WOC almost always "sells out" of FPs so I can't see how there would be a difference. The only way there is is if the AP show does not sell out. I have not heard how full the AP shows are.


----------



## ksromack

DisneyJamieCA said:


> If there are 3 shows a night, what time would a 3pm "lunch" (Carthay Circle) get us into? Doesn't really matter, I just like to prepare



I don't know if this helps you because when I first got my WoC dining ressie I wanted a lunch because it's so much cheaper.....but there was only ONE show scheduled so obviously that's the show we were going to (8:15pm).  Did you already make your reservation for the dining at CC?  If not, I would ask the CM at that time if you could choose which show you wanted to see.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm really glad I didn't decide to schedule a WOC lunch or dinner for 12/6 when we had initially planned to see WOC. I won't last until the 10:15 show and it now appears that the only other show (9 PM) is now for AP holders only, despite being listed on the calendar with no reference to it being for AP holders only. That would not have been a good use of my vacation dollars. And I think it's bad show on Disney's part not to be clearer about this up front.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> I'm really glad I didn't decide to schedule a WOC lunch or dinner for 12/6 when we had initially planned to see WOC.



Janet, I was toying with the idea of canceling our CC WoC dining ressie on wednesday but now I'm thinking I will keep it and go to that viewing.....AND eating at CC later in the week and see the AP show as well.  That way I'll be able to compare the two meals to see if it's worth doing the dining package AND I'll be able to see the show twice from two vantage points.  

Can you take a little nap that day and still go to the 10:15 show?  Or maybe sleep in a little (I know.....sleeping in while at Disney? Duh ).  I couldn't sleep in if I tried.....as a matter of fact, I'm having a hard time sleeping at home now!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Janet, I was toying with the idea of canceling our CC WoC dining ressie on wednesday but now I'm thinking I will keep it and go to that viewing.....AND eating at CC later in the week and see the AP show as well.  That way I'll be able to compare the two meals to see if it's worth doing the dining package AND I'll be able to see the show twice from two vantage points.
> 
> Can you take a little nap that day and still go to the 10:15 show?  Or maybe sleep in a little (I know.....sleeping in while at Disney? Duh ).  I couldn't sleep in if I tried.....as a matter of fact, I'm having a hard time sleeping at home now!



Your plan sounds great. Actually Katie and I had just decided to see WOC from 2 spots on 2 separate occasions right before I found out that one was out.

Unfortunately that is the day we are doing the holiday tour in the afternoon. And I'm just and awful sleeper (I've been up since 4:30 this morning) so by that time of night, I'm just done. And with that being Pacific time, I'll be even worse off. We did decide to go ahead and grab a FP that morning for the late show, but I just don't think I'll enjoy myself after being up and on my feet since EE.

I do appreciate the your suggestion though.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> I'm really glad I didn't decide to schedule a WOC lunch or dinner for 12/6 when we had initially planned to see WOC. I won't last until the 10:15 show and it now appears that the only other show (9 PM) is now for AP holders only, despite being listed on the calendar with no reference to it being for AP holders only. That would not have been a good use of my vacation dollars. And I think it's bad show on Disney's part not to be clearer about this up front.



Things seem to be changing fast and furious on the DLR website but if I read things right the 9PM show is NOT for AP holders. There will be a 7PM show for AP holders and the 9PM show will be for regular guests. Maybe that changes things for you?

See https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> Things seem to be changing fast and furious on the DLR website but if I read things right the 9PM show is NOT for AP holders. There will be a 7PM show for AP holders and the 9PM show will be for regular guests. Maybe that changes things for you?
> 
> See https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/



I would love for that to be the case. And yes, it would sure make things better for me.

But I looked at the list on that length and am reading it as the AP show being at 9 on 12/6. 

They really need to be a lot clearer on this.


----------



## czmom

Zbugz said:


> This may not be quite what you are looking for, but on Tuesday for the 8:15 show they had people lining up near the Christmas tree at the top of the bridge/entrance to Paradise Pier.  Wheelchair users lined up right next to Ariel's Grotto.



Thanks! Did you go to the 8:15 show that night? 
I am wondering if there are separate lines for each color FP- one line for blue and one for yellow? Also, since there is an earlier show, is it necessary to lineup 90 minutes early for the regular 8:15 show? We are willing to invest the time to get a front railing spot, but don't want to waste time waiting if its not necessary.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> I would love for that to be the case. And yes, it would sure make things better for me.
> 
> But I looked at the list on that length and am reading it as the AP show being at 9 on 12/6.
> 
> They really need to be a lot clearer on this.



yep, I'm afraid so.....

Quoting from link:

*Show Times

Each show is approximately 30 minutes.

On November 15, 16, 17, 22 and December 6, 2013 
9:00 PM show time*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> I don't know if this helps you because when I first got my WoC dining ressie I wanted a lunch because it's so much cheaper.....but there was only ONE show scheduled so obviously that's the show we were going to (8:15pm).  Did you already make your reservation for the dining at CC?  If not, I would ask the CM at that time if you could choose which show you wanted to see.



We do have our reservations already - and like you, did lunch because it was so much cheaper in price. We decided on a late lunch to try to cover two meals and supplement with snacks. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Like I said, it doesn't matter much, but it does help to know with our planning.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> I would love for that to be the case. And yes, it would sure make things better for me.
> 
> But I looked at the list on that length and am reading it as the AP show being at 9 on 12/6.
> 
> They really need to be a lot clearer on this.


OK, I am getting a little confused because of the multiple posters and I was thinking you were 12/2. So it does appear 12/6 has AP show at 9PM. Weird. Best of luck getting it all worked out!


----------



## Baxhappyplace

I have never done the WOC dining option.  My son (15) and I are picky eaters.  I looked at the menu and I was wondering if we could both order off of the kids menu but have them charge us more like the other restaurants do and still get our WOC fastpass?  We were thinking of going to Ariel's Grotto.  Has anybody done this before?


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Good evening everyone!  Does anyone know where I may find the prix fixe menu for Carthay Circle Restaurant for the dinner service WOC package.  I've looked through several different threads but am unable to find it.  TIA

Cheers!


----------



## Baxhappyplace

momtothreeinfinity said:


> Good evening everyone!  Does anyone know where I may find the prix fixe menu for Carthay Circle Restaurant for the dinner service WOC package.  I've looked through several different threads but am unable to find it.  TIA
> 
> Cheers!



Adult menu
http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthaydw.htm

Child menu
http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthaykdw.htm


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Thank you so much Baxhappyplace ~ I appreciate your time


----------



## Baxhappyplace

I gave you the wrong kids menu, here is the correct one.  I will edit my previous post.

http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthaykdw.htm


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

It's cool ~ not to worry, I caught it and found the kids prix fixe menu.  Again, I appreciate your effort.


----------



## SaraBeth07

Have read as much as this thread as possible, although admittedly not all 100+ pages.  

I think I know the answer, but I want to clarify one thing. If my family of 4 were to get WOC FP next week on Thanksgiving, I could queue up by myself 90 minutes early, save spots for the 4 of us when we're allowed to enter and have my family return with their FP just before the show, right?


----------



## HydroGuy

SaraBeth07 said:


> Have read as much as this thread as possible, although admittedly not all 100+ pages.
> 
> I think I know the answer, but I want to clarify one thing. If my family of 4 were to get WOC FP next week on Thanksgiving, I could queue up by myself 90 minutes early, save spots for the 4 of us when we're allowed to enter and have my family return with their FP just before the show, right?



Not really. If you are tying to save some prime spot for all four of you I suspect that will be hard without ticking off those around you. There are lots of people gathered around and if you try to go to a rail and save spaces when your family is not there you are likely to get some push back as well as have a hard time maintaining those spaces until your family arrives.

WOC etiquette is the whole group enters together to get the viewing spots and then only leaves for short times to for bathroom breaks, etc.


----------



## SaraBeth07

HydroGuy said:


> Not really. If you are tying to save some prime spot for all four of you I suspect that will be hard without ticking off those around you. There are lots of people gathered around and if you try to go to a rail and save spaces when your family is not there you are likely to get some push back as well as have a hard time maintaining those spaces until your family arrives.
> 
> WOC etiquette is the whole group enters together to get the viewing spots and then only leaves for short times to for bathroom breaks, etc.


Thank you! I'm an absolute rule follower and would never intentionally be rude.  I'm glad I figured this out before I accidentally annoyed somebody.


----------



## beckykarstetter

I'm glad I read this now.  I must have misunderstood.  I told DH that he could take DS3 and go ride some rides while I stayed and held spots.  There is no way my three year old is sitting for 90 minutes.  We have reservations for the WOC lunch at Carthay Circle, and now I'm wondering if that is at all worthwhile.  This is our first time to Disney with our son, so we are nervous Nellies about lots of timing things.


----------



## HydroGuy

beckykarstetter said:


> I'm glad I read this now.  I must have misunderstood.  I told DH that he could take DS3 and go ride some rides while I stayed and held spots.  There is no way my three year old is sitting for 90 minutes.  We have reservations for the WOC lunch at Carthay Circle, and now I'm wondering if that is at all worthwhile.  This is our first time to Disney with our son, so we are nervous Nellies about lots of timing things.



If you have young children like DS3 I would play it by ear. I think most folks would rather wait for the show without an energetic 3 year old next to them. You might just get your spot, hold it for awhile, talk to the people around you, and then send DS3 off if it looks like everyone is OK with it. If you ask first then folks are more likely to accommodate you if your party is gone for an hour while you hold their spots. People will understand about 3 year olds leaving. Not so much about say teenagers going off to squeeze in some more rides.


----------



## beckykarstetter

Thanks for setting my mind at ease!  Well, as much as that's possible at this point.   I will just have DH leave with. DS as he gets restless for short periods of time.  That probably makes more sense anyway.  Thank you for all your hard work on this thread, HydroGuy!  It has been invaluable.


----------



## butterflymouse

Got perfect view of WOC tonight! Right up against the gate of the second tier!


----------



## BlazerFan

The last few times we've done a WOC dinner we've gone to Wine Country.  Is there a difference in the viewing area between Ariel's and Wine Country?  And if so, which is better?

TIA


----------



## HydroGuy

BlazerFan said:


> The last few times we've done a WOC dinner we've gone to Wine Country.  Is there a difference in the viewing area between Ariel's and Wine Country?  And if so, which is better?
> 
> TIA



Yes and no. The OP addresses this question and gives advice.


----------



## ksromack

HydroGuy, 
I have a question regarding fast passes and I do not believe I have seen this addressed in this thread.  Will I be able to get a fast pass for myself and my husband if I am alone in the park during the day of the show?  I will have scanned my Annual Pass to get into the park but my husband will be attending a work conference and will not be in the park during that day (he will join me later in the early evening).  I planned to take his annual pass with me to get the fast passes for both of us for WOC early in the day for that evening's show.  It just occurred to me that I may not be able to get a fast pass for him if his annual pass isn't scanned to get into the park that day.

Thank you for any insight.  We enjoyed WOCWD when we were there the first week of December....but neither one of us has seen the regular WOC and we are both looking forward to this the first week of March.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

ksromack said:


> HydroGuy, I have a question regarding fast passes and I do not believe I have seen this addressed in this thread.  Will I be able to get a fast pass for myself and my husband if I am alone in the park during the day of the show?  I will have scanned my Annual Pass to get into the park but my husband will be attending a work conference and will not be in the park during that day (he will join me later in the early evening).  I planned to take his annual pass with me to get the fast passes for both of us for WOC early in the day for that evening's show.  It just occurred to me that I may not be able to get a fast pass for him if his annual pass isn't scanned to get into the park that day.  Thank you for any insight.  We enjoyed WOCWD when we were there the first week of December....but neither one of us has seen the regular WOC and we are both looking forward to this the first week of March.



Tickets and passes have to be scanned to get FPs... Same goes for folks letting the rest of their party sleep in... Can't get them FPs for anything, until they come into the park.


----------



## HydroGuy

ksromack said:


> HydroGuy,
> I have a question regarding fast passes and I do not believe I have seen this addressed in this thread.  Will I be able to get a fast pass for myself and my husband if I am alone in the park during the day of the show?  I will have scanned my Annual Pass to get into the park but my husband will be attending a work conference and will not be in the park during that day (he will join me later in the early evening).  I planned to take his annual pass with me to get the fast passes for both of us for WOC early in the day for that evening's show.  It just occurred to me that I may not be able to get a fast pass for him if his annual pass isn't scanned to get into the park that day.
> 
> Thank you for any insight.  We enjoyed WOCWD when we were there the first week of December....but neither one of us has seen the regular WOC and we are both looking forward to this the first week of March.





Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Tickets and passes have to be scanned to get FPs... Same goes for folks letting the rest of their party sleep in... Can't get them FPs for anything, until they come into the park.



M2PA is correct. However, I have noticed that the WOC CMs can be flexible. I would try taking your husbands AP with you and either:

1) Asking the turnstile CM to scan it for you after you explain your situation - they may say no. If they say yes you can use it to get a WOC FP

2) If the AP is not scanned, take it to the WOC FP machines and show both APs to the CM at the FP machine and explain the situation - and ask if they could give you an extra FP

If all this fails, then if there are two shows there very well may be FPs for 2nd show when your DH arrives. Have him get a WOC FP for whatever show is available. Then go to the first show - if that is your plan - and give both FPs to the CM there. They likely will not question you and allow your DH in. If they do explain the situation. I would bet 99% they will let him in with you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ksromack

HydroGuy said:


> M2PA is correct. However, I have noticed that the WOC CMs can be flexible. I would try taking your husbands AP with you and either:
> 
> 1) Asking the turnstile CM to scan it for you after you explain your situation - they may say no. If they say yes you can use it to get a WOC FP
> 
> 2) If the AP is not scanned, take it to the WOC FP machines and show both APs to the CM at the FP machine and explain the situation - and ask if they could give you an extra FP
> 
> If all this fails, then if there are two shows there very well may be FPs for 2nd show when your DH arrives. Have him get a WOC FP for whatever show is available. Then go to the first show - if that is your plan - and give both FPs to the CM there. They likely will not question you and allow your DH in. If they do explain the situation. I would bet 99% they will let him in with you.



Thank you!  I will start with #1 then go from there!


----------



## lolomarie

A question for those who have been to WOC recently?

The op mentioned in the first post that arrivals for wait times should be as follows: 90 min for a good spot, 60 min for a shot at a good spot, 30 min for a fair spot. Do you think these times are still accurate?

I will be going on Friday night next week and there is only 1 show that night. 

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## HydroGuy

lolomarie said:


> A question for those who have been to WOC recently?
> 
> The op mentioned in the first post that arrivals for wait times should be as follows: 90 min for a good spot, 60 min for a shot at a good spot, 30 min for a fair spot. Do you think these times are still accurate?
> 
> I will be going on Friday night next week and there is only 1 show that night.
> 
> Thanks for your insight!


OP here - I went to WOC (with CCR preferred viewing) in August and with regular FP in November and this was as true as ever.


----------



## momjeeps

OK, I read the original post but not all 105 pages since then. So forgive me if this is a redundant question. 

I can see where handicap areas are on the map. Looks like something in centerline area would be best. But we are a party of 14 with one person in a wheelchair and 6 of those 14 being children. Would it be best to split up and leave grandma and grandpa to watch alone in handicap, or is there a spot the kids could have a decent view with grandma/pa? Anyone with experience in this type situation?


----------



## HydroGuy

momjeeps said:


> OK, I read the original post but not all 105 pages since then. So forgive me if this is a redundant question.
> 
> I can see where handicap areas are on the map. Looks like something in centerline area would be best. But we are a party of 14 with one person in a wheelchair and 6 of those 14 being children. Would it be best to split up and leave grandma and grandpa to watch alone in handicap, or is there a spot the kids could have a decent view with grandma/pa? Anyone with experience in this type situation?



I would split up because of the kids.


----------



## momjeeps

That's what I figured. Mom can do some walking but the standing and waiting for an hour to start wouldn't work.  So that's probably what we will end up doing.


----------



## Nosepass

Hey all!

Question: is the winter/Frozen WOC still going on, and if so is there any indication for how long?


----------



## HydroGuy

Nosepass said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Question: is the winter/Frozen WOC still going on, and if so is there any indication for how long?



It is my understanding they switched back to the original in January.


----------



## SultanPprShkr

That is correct, no more winter dreams.. no more roller coaster lights and ferris wheel lighting additions, though it's possible they're working on a summer show that incorporates those expensive investments, and while that's going on, working on a revised regular show to include Let it Go. or maybe just wishful thinking on my end.


----------



## keahgirl8

SultanPprShkr said:


> That is correct, no more winter dreams.. no more roller coaster lights and ferris wheel lighting additions, though it's possible they're working on a summer show that incorporates those expensive investments, and while that's going on, working on a revised regular show to include Let it Go. or maybe just wishful thinking on my end.




Let's go with that!


----------



## KCmike

I thought I would share some images I had from our last California Adventure back in November.  




World of Color Winter Dreams Blue Section by KC MikeD, on Flickr





World of Color by KC MikeD, on Flickr





World of Color by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Nosepass

HydroGuy said:


> It is my understanding they switched back to the original in January.



Cool, thank you



KCmike said:


> I thought I would share some images I had from our last California Adventure back in November.



These are awesome


----------



## tweedlemom

These pics are exquisite.  My heart is all aflutter.  Can't wait for august!


----------



## she who must read

We are taking my parents to see WoC for the first time.  Last time, my husband waited in line (there 2 hours before showtime with reserved area from picnic meal) and our kids still could not see well.

If we do the WoC meal - is the reserved area still standing room only?  Do we still need to arrive 90 minutes early?  My parents will not last that long standing - they should be in wheelchairs but...

Any ideas?  Thanks for the help...

Wendy


----------



## SplashMo

What is the best path through the reserved area to get a place?  We always stay left and go to the front holding the rail until we can no longer proceed.  It works fairly well (We arrive 1:45 min early to line up).  It works fairly well.  I wondering what other folks do?


----------



## HydroGuy

she who must read said:


> We are taking my parents to see WoC for the first time.  Last time, my husband waited in line (there 2 hours before showtime with reserved area from picnic meal) and our kids still could not see well.
> 
> If we do the WoC meal - is the reserved area still standing room only?  Do we still need to arrive 90 minutes early?  My parents will not last that long standing - they should be in wheelchairs but...
> 
> Any ideas?  Thanks for the help...
> 
> Wendy



Yes all areas are standing only. Yes, read the OP - 90 minutes early is still recommended for one of the "slam dunk" good viewing spots.

An idea would be for your parents to come down while you guys get your spots, then they leave and find someplace else to sit down, and then return 20 minutes before the show. You and your DH would need to work together to hold the spots for your parents. You might be able to explain the situation to those around you and why they are leaving and coming back later.

When anyone leaves the WOC area they need to tell the WOC CMs they are leaving and get new FPs so they can use them when they return.


----------



## HydroGuy

SplashMo said:


> What is the best path through the reserved area to get a place?  We always stay left and go to the front holding the rail until we can no longer proceed.  It works fairly well (We arrive 1:45 min early to line up).  It works fairly well.  I wondering what other folks do?



They move the paths around and last time I did this in August the path went along the right. I think there is only one path so the best path is the only path in my recent experience.


----------



## she who must read

I think we will have to skip it...sadly.  Thanks for the info...

Wendy


----------



## SplashMo

I usually queue 1:45 minutes early with 4-6 people for the blue section.  I never seem to get close to the wet zone.  

What is the best approach to take when entering the reserved area to get a good location?  I always seem to be on the rail halfway between the bridge and the splash zone if that makes sense...


----------



## karenkspears

I was wondering if we are trying the blue bridge viewing location, what time should be get in line? Still 90 mins before the show or it could be later? Also, is it a good location for 6 and 4 yrs old kids to see? Thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

SplashMo said:


> I usually queue 1:45 minutes early with 4-6 people for the blue section.  I never seem to get close to the wet zone.
> 
> What is the best approach to take when entering the reserved area to get a good location?  I always seem to be on the rail halfway between the bridge and the splash zone if that makes sense...



When I was last at WOC reserved area in August we followed the rope path to the front and got a spot at the elevated rail discussed in the OP. TO me that is the best approach.


----------



## HydroGuy

karenkspears said:


> I was wondering if we are trying the blue bridge viewing location, what time should be get in line? Still 90 mins before the show or it could be later? Also, is it a good location for 6 and 4 yrs old kids to see? Thanks.



Young children should be able to see fine from the bridge if they are on the rail. It is a decent location. I like to be closer to the show as I think the experience is much better.

How early you need to arrive depends on whether youa re seeing first or second show and how much of a chance you want to take. My experience for the last 3 1/2 years is 90 minutes will for sure you get in position for one of the good viewing spots. Less than that you may still get one or you may not.


----------



## karenkspears

HydroGuy said:


> Young children should be able to see fine from the bridge if they are on the rail. It is a decent location. I like to be closer to the show as I think the experience is much better.
> 
> How early you need to arrive depends on whether youa re seeing first or second show and how much of a chance you want to take. My experience for the last 3 1/2 years is 90 minutes will for sure you get in position for one of the good viewing spots. Less than that you may still get one or you may not.



Thank you HydroGuy. I think if I get in line 90 mins ahead, I should aim for a closer locations too as I would much prefer. There's only 1 show at 9pm during our stay in March. So any location along the rail would be ok for little kids? With 2 little kids, I don't really want to take the chance that they cannot see. Another question is do all of us have to wait in line together or it's ok that I wait and then they come later?


----------



## HydroGuy

karenkspears said:


> Thank you HydroGuy. I think if I get in line 90 mins ahead, I should aim for a closer locations too as I would much prefer. There's only 1 show at 9pm during our stay in March. So any location along the rail would be ok for little kids? With 2 little kids, I don't really want to take the chance that they cannot see. Another question is do all of us have to wait in line together or it's ok that I wait and then they come later?



To you specifically, if you

1. Research the good viewing spots ahead of time
2. Arrive 90 minutes before the show
3. Go directly to one of those spots
4. Work as a team as necessary to hold onto that spot

then people in your group who are of short stature should be able to see the show just fine.


----------



## Venoma

How quickly do the fast passes go?


----------



## HydroGuy

Venoma said:


> How quickly do the fast passes go?



Hard to say but general guidelines are given in the first post of this thread (called the OP or Original Post).


----------



## Joysnote

I will be at Disneyland Resort in 2 weeks.  I made the WOC lunch at Carthy Circle.  I did the WOC dinner at Ariel's in 2011 so I know sort of how it works.

I have never eaten at Carthy Circle yet, so really excited.  What does everyone recommend there off the set menu for WOC?


----------



## Viva Las Disney

I've seen WoC 5 times from the yellow section and finally got a blue FP today , although I got a clearer view of the right and center projections from the blue I really missed the POTC heat blast and being so close to the fountains, totally subjective but I'll probably stick with yellow from now on. 

I was surprised that showing up 70 minutes early (my norm for WoC the last 3 shows) was not enough for blue, I passed the yellow holding area on my way to blue and it had the normal 50 or so people in it already, the blue section already had at least 150. The last 2 shows I had a good viewing location (yellow star ) in the yellow section but the best I could get in blue was on the rail in the wet zone after the curve.  The view was great, I just felt so far away after getting used to yellow.

There really is no cheating the system Hydro has laid out.  Show up early and get as close to a starred location as possible.


----------



## starjazz

We were just there last week.  Probably considered a slow time.  Let me just first say, WOW, what an awesome show.  Disney has got it mastered.  

Okay, we had blue FPs, and due to circumstances, couldn't get there until 50 minutes before hand.  At that point, there were zero rail spots in the main viewing area.  But standing down there, I looked up and saw the bridge.  I said to the wife, "Maybe we ought to give that a try", seeing as how we have a DD5 and DD3.  A CM overheard us and said, "The bridge is my favorite spot.".  So up we went.

When we got up there, there were still no rail spots until right under the Paradise Pier sign in a little nook between the rope and the bridge abutment.  Well, for our family of four plus my gma & gpa, this little nook was perfect.  It was easy to hold, and the nice CM guarding that corner would let us in and out thru the rope as long as one adult stayed, so the kids and a couple adults went shopping on the pier and got bubble guns and had a blast while waiting for the show.

The view from up there was just awesome, too.  Yeah, you're further away, but I felt like I could soak in the whole thing, and really appreciate the "waves" and effects from up there.  We could see all of the projections, and the angle of viewing was actually pretty close to our position - a little to our right.  

All in all, a great spot for showing up 50 minutes early.  If we get there earlier, I might try to get closer next time, but its a great fall back location if you don't like showing up 90 minutes early.


----------



## HydroGuy

starjazz said:


> We were just there last week.  Probably considered a slow time.  Let me just first say, WOW, what an awesome show.  Disney has got it mastered.
> 
> Okay, we had blue FPs, and due to circumstances, couldn't get there until 50 minutes before hand.  At that point, there were zero rail spots in the main viewing area.  But standing down there, I looked up and saw the bridge.  I said to the wife, "Maybe we ought to give that a try", seeing as how we have a DD5 and DD3.  A CM overheard us and said, "The bridge is my favorite spot.".  So up we went.
> 
> When we got up there, there were still no rail spots until right under the Paradise Pier sign in a little nook between the rope and the bridge abutment.  Well, for our family of four plus my gma & gpa, this little nook was perfect.  It was easy to hold, and the nice CM guarding that corner would let us in and out thru the rope as long as one adult stayed, so the kids and a couple adults went shopping on the pier and got bubble guns and had a blast while waiting for the show.
> 
> The view from up there was just awesome, too.  Yeah, you're further away, but I felt like I could soak in the whole thing, and really appreciate the "waves" and effects from up there.  We could see all of the projections, and the angle of viewing was actually pretty close to our position - a little to our right.
> 
> All in all, a great spot for showing up 50 minutes early.  If we get there earlier, I might try to get closer next time, but its a great fall back location if you don't like showing up 90 minutes early.



Thanks for sharing and glad you had a good experience.


----------



## HydroGuy

Viva Las Disney said:


> I've seen WoC 5 times from the yellow section and finally got a blue FP today , although I got a clearer view of the right and center projections from the blue I really missed the POTC heat blast and being so close to the fountains, totally subjective but I'll probably stick with yellow from now on.
> 
> I was surprised that showing up 70 minutes early (my norm for WoC the last 3 shows) was not enough for blue, I passed the yellow holding area on my way to blue and it had the normal 50 or so people in it already, the blue section already had at least 150. The last 2 shows I had a good viewing location (yellow star ) in the yellow section but the best I could get in blue was on the rail in the wet zone after the curve.  The view was great, I just felt so far away after getting used to yellow.
> 
> There really is no cheating the system Hydro has laid out.  Show up early and get as close to a starred location as possible.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## HydroGuy

Joysnote said:


> I will be at Disneyland Resort in 2 weeks.  I made the WOC lunch at Carthy Circle.  I did the WOC dinner at Ariel's in 2011 so I know sort of how it works.
> 
> I have never eaten at Carthy Circle yet, so really excited.  What does everyone recommend there off the set menu for WOC?



I wish I could remember what we ordered! I think I had the Angus steak. Anyways everyone enjoyed their food in my group. Wish I could help more!


----------



## Butterfly123

Viva Las Disney said:


> I've seen WoC 5 times from the yellow section and finally got a blue FP today , although I got a clearer view of the right and center projections from the blue I really missed the POTC heat blast and being so close to the fountains, totally subjective but I'll probably stick with yellow from now on.
> 
> I was surprised that showing up 70 minutes early (my norm for WoC the last 3 shows) was not enough for blue, I passed the yellow holding area on my way to blue and it had the normal 50 or so people in it already, the blue section already had at least 150. The last 2 shows I had a good viewing location (yellow star ) in the yellow section but the best I could get in blue was on the rail in the wet zone after the curve.  The view was great, I just felt so far away after getting used to yellow.
> 
> There really is no cheating the system Hydro has laid out.  Show up early and get as close to a starred location as possible.





The first few times we saw WOC it was from the blue section at the railing, and once from the bridge. They were great spots, although I thought the bridge was a little bit too angled and far away.  It was a nicer place to wait out the time before the show, though.  Now we get yellow for the second show (our visits have always been when there are two shows).  The lines for the blue sections always seem much longer, and we have always manage to get the starred section on the map, second row.  That is our favorite spot. Less waiting, less crowded, close and amazing view.  I give a big  for the yellow starred section as well!


----------



## seagodess

We have never seen WOC and kind of want to this time. I plan on getting fast pass, but I have never used a fast pass for anything, so I dont even know how they work exactly. So I have a few questions.
 If it is playing 2 times a night, can we specify which time (1st or 2nd) we want a fast pass for? 
Is one showing of it busier then the other? 
Does it automatically tell you what color area you get, or do you pick what you want?
A friend who has been says the wet zone is usually not as crowded, so if I get yellow (I think thats the color of the wet zone) can I just go to that area or does a CM tell me where I have to be?


----------



## HydroGuy

seagodess said:


> We have never seen WOC and kind of want to this time. I plan on getting fast pass, but I have never used a fast pass for anything, so I dont even know how they work exactly. So I have a few questions.
> If it is playing 2 times a night, can we specify which time (1st or 2nd) we want a fast pass for?



The OP discusses this. Have you read it?

You cannot specify which time you get a pass for. But sometimes the CMs at the FP machines will give you a second show pass.




seagodess said:


> Is one showing of it busier then the other?



Depends what you mean. Both shows are typically full so they are both just as busy. But the queueing for the second show does tend to not be as competitive as it is for the first show.

However, as discussed it the OP I have noticed less enjoyment for 2nd or 3rd shows than first show because people are more tired and kids are falling asleep. So keep that in mind.




seagodess said:


> Does it automatically tell you what color area you get, or do you pick what you want?


When you approach the FP machine ask the CMs there what is being distributed at that time.




seagodess said:


> A friend who has been says the wet zone is usually not as crowded, so if I get yellow (I think thats the color of the wet zone) can I just go to that area or does a CM tell me where I have to be?


The boundaries move. IMO the best wet zone area is the reserved dining viewing area. The second is in the free yellow section.

As for finding it, read the OP and use the maps. As discussed in the OP, take time during the day to scout the WOC viewing area so you know what you are aiming for.


----------



## lawyergirl22

Just to clarify the times to line up.  I am planning on viewing WOC on sunday 3/30 with a dinner ressie at WTC for reserved viewing.  Disney entertainment guide lists WOC at 945pm.  Following the advice in the beginning of this thread, I should line up 90 minutes prior to showtime, so at 815pm, correct?  And I will have to wander a bit to locate a cast member to direct me to the correct spot for the reserved viewing line?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HydroGuy

lawyergirl22 said:


> Just to clarify the times to line up.  I am planning on viewing WOC on sunday 3/30 with a dinner ressie at WTC for reserved viewing.  Disney entertainment guide lists WOC at 945pm.  Following the advice in the beginning of this thread, I should line up 90 minutes prior to showtime, so at 815pm, correct?  And I will have to wander a bit to locate a cast member to direct me to the correct spot for the reserved viewing line?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You are on the right track. In the OP I recommend 90 minutes early for a slam dunk good spot.

HOWEVER

Even if you line early, if you do not know where to go then it does not help you very much.

SO

If you have a dining res for WOC then 75 minutes is usually sufficient. Whether 75 or 90, you need to be assertive (aka aggressive) to get your group to one of the good viewing spots.

Know where you want to go. Scout it out ahead of time if you can. Be assertive. Get to your spot. Use your group as a team effort to hold your spot. Then enjoy the show!


----------



## petals

joining in I need to go back and read some of the tips


----------



## HydroGuy

petals said:


> joining in I need to go back and read some of the tips



Read the OP first.


----------



## FanO'TheMouse

This is our first trip to DL and WoC is one of my must do's. BUT there is no way I can stand still in one place that long. Are there any benches in the viewing areas? Even if the view is not perfect. Or can I sit on the ground against the fence until the show starts? At MK that is what I do for parades and fireworks etc.. but I don't want to break DL etiquette. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mesaboy2

FanO'TheMouse said:


> This is our first trip to DL and WoC is one of my must do's. BUT there is no way I can stand still in one place that long. Are there any benches in the viewing areas? Even if the view is not perfect. Or can I sit on the ground against the fence until the show starts? At MK that is what I do for parades and fireworks etc.. but I don't want to break DL etiquette. Thanks for any advice.



I cannot imagine any situation where it is not okay to sit on the ground.


----------



## HydroGuy

FanO'TheMouse said:


> This is our first trip to DL and WoC is one of my must do's. BUT there is no way I can stand still in one place that long. Are there any benches in the viewing areas? Even if the view is not perfect. Or can I sit on the ground against the fence until the show starts? At MK that is what I do for parades and fireworks etc.. but I don't want to break DL etiquette. Thanks for any advice.



Many (most?) people sit on the ground while waiting for the show to start. You will not find a bench for that so it will be concrete. If you have put in the effort to get a rail spot it is nice to lean up against the rail to support your back. Once the show starts you will need to stand to see it. It last for 26 minutes. Sort of like how you often need to stand to see a parade or fireworks show.


----------



## Andray

Is there stroller parking for WoC? We are going to DL with our 5 year old (our first time) at the end of April, and we have dinner reservations at WTC for the WoC package, and it looks like the show will be quite late at that date, (mid-April shows at 9:45pm for now) so it will be very late for our daughter so we will probably have the umbrella stroller for her if we are out that late after a day in the parks. I am sure it won't be allowed in the viewing area (tell me if I am wrong here), so will there be anywhere to park it for the duration of the show? thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

Andray said:


> Is there stroller parking for WoC? We are going to DL with our 5 year old (our first time) at the end of April, and we have dinner reservations at WTC for the WoC package, and it looks like the show will be quite late at that date, (mid-April shows at 9:45pm for now) so it will be very late for our daughter so we will probably have the umbrella stroller for her if we are out that late after a day in the parks. I am sure it won't be allowed in the viewing area (tell me if I am wrong here), so will there be anywhere to park it for the duration of the show? thanks



The stroller should be fine in the viewing area. Just take it with you. If you are trying to get there early for one of the better spots it will be tough to navigate with a stroller. You should work out a strategy with others in your family or group.


----------



## Andray

Yes, i was really hoping to grab an excellent viewing spot for our daughter to see well. I read the first post where it suggests to show up 90 minutes early and where to go once they open the area. 
The crowd predictor (although not 100% right from what I have read) predits a really low crowd when we are there. Would 90 minutes still be "required" to secure a good viewing spot? 
What we would do probably is let her sit in the stroller while we wait for the area to open up, and when it's time to rush to get to the viewing spot, just fold up the stroller and all three of us walk to our spot. 
My next question though is this: once at the viewing spot, how long before the show actually starts? ie how early do they open up the area. If the show is at 9:45pm (as stated in the calendar now for mid-April, and we are going April-May week), we'd line up around 8:30pm and when would they open up the viewing areas?
Thanks again!


----------



## HydroGuy

Andray said:


> Yes, i was really hoping to grab an excellent viewing spot for our daughter to see well. I read the first post where it suggests to show up 90 minutes early and where to go once they open the area.
> The crowd predictor (although not 100% right from what I have read) predits a really low crowd when we are there. Would 90 minutes still be "required" to secure a good viewing spot?
> What we would do probably is let her sit in the stroller while we wait for the area to open up, and when it's time to rush to get to the viewing spot, just fold up the stroller and all three of us walk to our spot.
> My next question though is this: once at the viewing spot, how long before the show actually starts? ie how early do they open up the area. If the show is at 9:45pm (as stated in the calendar now for mid-April, and we are going April-May week), we'd line up around 8:30pm and when would they open up the viewing areas?
> Thanks again!


For the first show of the night they usually allow guests into the viewing area about an hour before the show.

I have yet to see any reports on any type of nights - with low crowds for example - where less than 90 minutes is safe. Sometimes it works. Just like sometimes you can leave late for a drive and still miss traffic. 90 minutes early always works. Less than that and you have to choose your risk tolerance. Folks who have seen WOC many times already but feel fine about the risk because if it does pan out to get a good viewing spot they are Ok with that. Those who visit only once or rarely do not have that luxury. If I were you I would do 90 minutes no matter what the TP crowd calendar says - for the first show. If there is a second show I would be more willing to slip to 75 minutes.


----------



## Andray

thanks. So 90 minutes it will be.


----------



## Nosepass

Does anyone know how early do you need to get there to be guaranteed admission to the Cove Bar for WOC viewing?


----------



## superrach

We tried to go there just two nights ago when the WOC was at 9pm; they closed the bar to any more customers at 8:15pm.


----------



## rstout

First:  Hydroguy,  I have worked my way through a number of pages of posts on WoC (not all 108 yet).  Thanks so much for devoting your time to help us all understand the ins and outs of WoC.  I appreciate it.  

I apologize if you have answered these questions before.  (I'm sure you have somewhere in 108 pages).

Question #1 is about the WoC dining package.  We are going to get the WoC dinner package and know will get a "fast passes".  I know you suggest people arrive 90 minutes before the get the best location, but what we are content with an okay location?  Does the dining package fast pass guarantee us entry in the that zone even if we show up 15 minutes prior to show time?

Question #2 is similar:  On a later night (after dinner package night) if we want to wander in to CA and view the show from any area that is available, knowing that it might be just be a partial view.  Is this realistic?  Could we show up with no fast pass, 15-30 before show time and get a glimpse of the show from some location in CA, or is the designated viewing area the only place you can see the show?

Again, thanks for you dedication to helping people with our questions.

Ross and Dan


----------



## HydroGuy

rstout said:


> I apologize if you have answered these questions before.  (I'm sure you have somewhere in 108 pages).


As the OP says at the top, no need to read thru 108 pages.



rstout said:


> Question #1 is about the WoC dining package.  We are going to get the WoC dinner package and know will get a "fast passes".  I know you suggest people arrive 90 minutes before the get the best location, but what we are content with an okay location?  Does the dining package fast pass guarantee us entry in the that zone even if we show up 15 minutes prior to show time?



Even if you are in the wet zone, you will not have a good view unless you are at the rail or very tall - 6'3"" would probably be tall enough. And by 15 minutes before the show all rail spots will be long gone. To get a rail in the wet zone I would say anything less than 60 minutes would likely be too late.

If you are content with an OK location, then show up any time you want. 60 minutes will get you a shot at a good location but possibility of a poor one. 30 minutes early will almost certainly be poor unless you are well over 6 foot tall. My two cents.



rstout said:


> Question #2 is similar:  On a later night (after dinner package night) if we want to wander in to CA and view the show from any area that is available, knowing that it might be just be a partial view.  Is this realistic?  Could we show up with no fast pass, 15-30 before show time and get a glimpse of the show from some location in CA, or is the designated viewing area the only place you can see the show?



Apparently they do let some people watch from the space in front of the LM ride. Sort of like watching an NFL game from the nosebleed section but you can see at least part of the show.


----------



## helenb

I have a question about the dining packages. First, do the lunch packages provide access to the reserved dining area, or only the dinner packages? Second, do PAP discounts apply to WOC dining packages?

ETA - Do we have to order form the Prix Fixe menu to get the WoC tickets, or can we choose any appetizers/desserts/entrees on the menu? 

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

helenb said:


> I have a question about the dining packages. First, *do the lunch packages provide access to the reserved dining area*, or only the dinner packages?


Yes. No difference between lunch and dinner.



helenb said:


> Second, do PAP discounts apply to WOC dining packages?


Good question and I cannot remember but believe the answer is yes.



helenb said:


> ETA - Do we have to order form the Prix Fixe menu to get the WoC tickets, or can we choose any appetizers/desserts/entrees on the menu?


Must order Prix Fixe.


----------



## Nosepass

helenb said:


> Second, do PAP discounts apply to WOC dining packages?



I am almost entirely certain that they do.


----------



## helenb

HydroGuy said:


> Must order Prix Fixe.



Thanks. I was confused, because I saw some information that said that at Carthay Circle you had to order an entree and appetizer or dessert for each person, without mention of the prix fixe menu. Honestly the things I would order off of the main menu would probably cost more than the prix fixe menu. 

I recall that a couple of years ago when I went, the lunch options for WOC only gave Blue FPs for WOC. Glad to know this has changed!


----------



## HydroGuy

helenb said:


> Thanks. I was confused, because *I saw some information that said that at Carthay Circle you had to order an entree and appetizer or dessert for each person, without mention of the prix fixe menu*. Honestly the things I would order off of the main menu would probably cost more than the prix fixe menu.
> 
> I recall that a couple of years ago when I went, the lunch options for WOC only gave Blue FPs for WOC. Glad to know this has changed!



That was the case until 2013 at which point the changed.


----------



## SultanPprShkr

HydroGuy said:


> That was the case until 2013 at which point the changed.



or if you know a CM that's working Carthay. but a prixe fixed is easier.


----------



## Andray

Hi, I have another question about WoC. The schedule for the day we have the WoC dinner package says DCA closes at 8pm and WoC is at 8:30pm. Does that affect the crowd level at all? Still need to show up super early to secure good viewing spots? Thanks!


----------



## bellebookworm9

helenb said:


> Second, do PAP discounts apply to WOC dining packages?



They do! I just made our reservation the other day and it specifically said that premium annual passes get a discount-I believe it was 15% for premium and 10% for the others. I was very pleased to see that CMs get the standard 20% on the package, as WDW does not have that perk for the Fantasmic or candlelight processional packages!


----------



## Delilah1310

are they still doing the winter / "frozen" version?

i know that was for the holidays but I wondered with the popularity of "frozen" if they have kept it around.

thanks!


----------



## Jairy

We didn't see anything frozen related on Thursday.


----------



## HydroGuy

Andray said:


> Hi, I have another question about WoC. The schedule for the day we have the WoC dinner package says DCA closes at 8pm and WoC is at 8:30pm. Does that affect the crowd level at all? Still need to show up super early to secure good viewing spots? Thanks!



You still need to show up early. Does not really affect the crowd level since pretty much all WOC viewers have passes.


----------



## HydroGuy

Delilah1310 said:


> *are they still doing the winter / "frozen" version*?
> 
> i know that was for the holidays but I wondered with the popularity of "frozen" if they have kept it around.
> 
> thanks!


The Winter Dreams version of WOC stopped in mid-January. It will likely be back in November.


----------



## msmama

I'm short and have a 6 year old that's too heavy to hold up to see, so it seems like our best bet will be to get there early to get a railing spot.  

Does doing a dining package vs fast pass (or vice versa) change the likely hood of getting a "front row" seat (of any level, we don't need to be close)?  

I had assumed that I'd do a dining package even though the food doesn't really appeal to me, but if FP will give us the same luck I'll stick with that.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

msmama said:


> I'm short and have a 6 year old that's too heavy to hold up to see, so it seems like our best bet will be to get there early to get a railing spot.  Does doing a dining package vs fast pass (or vice versa) change the likely hood of getting a "front row" seat (of any level, we don't need to be close)?  I had assumed that I'd do a dining package even though the food doesn't really appeal to me, but if FP will give us the same luck I'll stick with that.



In our experience, the dining package lets you in slightly before the FP groups, and then we weasel our way down to the wet zone front rail (where we like to be, not necessarily the best spot)... If you don't care about which rail you are at, the FP option will be fine, I'd still line up an hour before the open it up for entry so you are at the front of the pack and not the back...


----------



## HydroGuy

msmama said:


> I'm short and have a 6 year old that's too heavy to hold up to see, so it seems like our best bet will be to get there early to get a railing spot.
> 
> *Does doing a dining package vs fast pass (or vice versa) change the likely hood of getting a "front row" seat (of any level, we don't need to be close)?  *
> 
> I had assumed that I'd do a dining package even though the food doesn't really appeal to me, but if FP will give us the same luck I'll stick with that.



No. I believe the OP covers this.

And I believe you mean "front row spot" not "front row seat" since WOC does have seats.


----------



## Delilah1310

HydroGuy said:


> The Winter Dreams version of WOC stopped in mid-January. It will likely be back in November.



thank you!


----------



## Albytaps

Been doing some crunching since it's almost time for our trip and noticed this:



> the death of Simba





That would be the death of Mufasa right?  You have it under the section titled "How suitable is WOC for small children.)  Not like it matters too much, we get the point.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albytaps said:


> Been doing some crunching since it's almost time for our trip and noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the death of Mufasa right?  You have it under the section titled "How suitable is WOC for small children.)  Not like it matters too much, we get the point.



Ooops! That should read Simba's father! I will change it. 

Have a good trip. Hope you get to catch the show.


----------



## Albytaps

HydroGuy said:


> Ooops! That should read Simba's father! I will change it.
> 
> Have a good trip. Hope you get to catch the show.



Oh you did have it written that way.  I must have misinterpreted it, my bad.

Thanks, looking forward to the trip!


----------



## HydroGuy

Albytaps said:


> Oh you did have it written that way.  I must have misinterpreted it, my bad.
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to the trip!



Yep, I just looked at the OP to fix it and I had it right in the first place LOL.



> An example in WOC is the death of Simba the Lion King's father in a stampede.


----------



## JeriLee

We did the Ariels Grotto WOC dinner last night, so I thought I would give an update.  We were very disappointed to find that they have changed the WOC menu!  They are no longer serving the appetizer assortment that we all loved.  Now, you choose between soup and salad, and neither was very special.  The main course was disappointing as well.  We have always enjoyed the Tri-Tip which has always come out a perfect Medium Rare.  Last night, all of it came out well done.  The dessert was good, the service was lacking.  The patio is a great place to dine, but Im not sure we will go back.  

We arrived 90 minutes early for the Preferred Dining WOC entrance and there were 20 people in line already!  I was actually happy to see that they let us line up instead of trying to shoo us away, but I was shocked to see so many people already in line.  We *love* this show!

Has the new Fun Wheel Challenge Game been discussed?  Im sure it must have, but I have not seen it.  What fun!  One of my girls won one of the challenges and controlled the wheels colors for 30 seconds. It was a GREAT way to pass the time!  Whoever came up with that idea is a genius!


----------



## Nosepass

JeriLee said:


> We did the Ariels Grotto WOC dinner last night, so I thought I would give an update.  We were very disappointed to find that they have changed the WOC menu!  They are no longer serving the appetizer assortment that we all loved.  Now, you choose between soup and salad, and neither was very special.  The main course was disappointing as well.  We have always enjoyed the Tri-Tip which has always come out a perfect Medium Rare.  Last night, all of it came out well done.  The dessert was good, the service was lacking.  The patio is a great place to dine, but Im not sure we will go back.



When is the last time you did the Grotto WOC dinner? (I last went in November and had a similar experience)


----------



## shruley

Ok, I've read these posts and have a couple questions. Is there an actual queue yet for the reserved dining section, or it still the "congregate near Ariel and keep the eye on the CM" thing? Or does it vary?  I go back and forth on getting the reserved dining. I would certainly pay for it if it would really be beneficial, but I don't want to be waiting and then have to fight just to get a spot in the line. I'd rather just show up early and wait in an orderly line. 

Also, I keep reading "get a spot and prepare to hold it". How hard is this really? Is there a lot of pushback by people?  I mean, if we're all present in our spot is that sufficent, or do you actually have people routinely trying to take your spot???


----------



## HydroGuy

shruley said:


> Ok, I've read these posts and have a couple questions. Is there an actual queue yet for the reserved dining section, or it still the "congregate near Ariel and keep the eye on the CM" thing? Or does it vary?  I go back and forth on getting the reserved dining. I would certainly pay for it if it would really be beneficial, but I don't want to be waiting and then have to fight just to get a spot in the line. I'd rather just show up early and wait in an orderly line.
> 
> Also, I keep reading "get a spot and prepare to hold it". How hard is this really? Is there a lot of pushback by people?  I mean, if we're all present in our spot is that sufficent, or do you actually have people routinely trying to take your spot???



The poster JeriLeff from yesterday apparently was in a queue. First time I heard that. I have not done reserved viewing since August so my first hand knowledge is not 100% current.

As far as holding a spot, what is meant is that you are waiting for 60-90 minutes for the show. If you get to your spot you will likely not stand in the exact same position for 60-90 minutes. As you naturally move around other folks just kind of fill in. They do not push. They just subtly move. 

Also late arrivers will sometimes try and subtly push in between people to get a better view. 

Finally, some folks will push children in front of you without asking and then as the show starts just slide up next to their kids thus getting in front of you. What I tend to do is not allow kids in front of me during the waiting period. If I feel OK about the family I will tell them during the long wait that when the show starts I will not mind if their kids want to move in front. That usually draws an appreciative smile. 

For my the first time I took my family to see WOC we did not allow anyone in front of us. Period. I have had bad experiences letting kids go in front of me at other Disney events. So I wanted our first experience to be unobstructed.

What all of this means is that your group should work together to maintain your spot and your space around you both during the waiting period and during the show. The last thing you want is an argument that breaks out during the show. Most guests around you are fine with all of this. But there is always 1% that can mess up the show for you.


----------



## Jairy

shruley said:


> Ok, I've read these posts and have a couple questions. Is there an actual queue yet for the reserved dining section, or it still the "congregate near Ariel and keep the eye on the CM" thing? Or does it vary?  I go back and forth on getting the reserved dining. I would certainly pay for it if it would really be beneficial, but I don't want to be waiting and then have to fight just to get a spot in the line. I'd rather just show up early and wait in an orderly line.   Also, I keep reading "get a spot and prepare to hold it". How hard is this really? Is there a lot of pushback by people?  I mean, if we're all present in our spot is that sufficent, or do you actually have people routinely trying to take your spot???


We did Ariel's dining on Thurs. March 20th.  We arrived 90 mins early and you could tell they were just starting to set up. They told us to wait close by the Neptune on the ride. When they got our area set up we were first in line. We let another family (so sweet!) who were on a Make a Wish trip ahead of us. The first three families in line all went to the same rail (we did a lot of chatting in line! Lol). No one was pushing us at all, and for the first hour it was only busy along the rails (ie, not a huge crowd behind us). In the last half hour it got busy behind us. We did have a family who pushed their child in front of us (beside our seated kids) in the 20 mins before the show. I was miffed at first, but that boy was so excited to be there, our family really enjoyed him!!! Lol 
As far as the package, I feel I could have had the same experience in any of the zones! As long as you are willing to show up 90 mins early, you will get a good spot. Our dinner was VERY expensive (fancy kid and adult drinks added up!) We did enjoy eating out on the deck on a sunny night, but not really worth that price. And I don't feel like it gave us any advantage as far as getting a good spot. 
We did love the show though (better than Fantasmic), so it was worth it for us to put in the time for a good spot.


----------



## JeriLee

Nosepass  I think the last time we did the Ariels WOC dinner with the previous menu was last August.  

HydroGuy  First  Thanks for all your selfless input on this forum.    They did let us queue 90 minutes early!  First time I have seen that and I hope they continue to do so.  IMO, it is much less disruptive for everyone: CMs, WOC attendees, and non WOC guests as well.  We queued right along the railing in front of Little Mermaid, expanding toward the Silly Symphony Swings

Have you played the Fun Wheel Challenge Game?  So fun!


----------



## Jairy

JeriLee said:


> Nosepass &#150; I think the last time we did the Ariel&#146;s WOC dinner with the previous menu was last August.  HydroGuy &#150; First &#150; Thanks for all your selfless input on this forum.    They did let us queue 90 minutes early!  First time I have seen that and I hope they continue to do so.  IMO, it is much less disruptive for everyone: CM&#146;s, WOC attendees, and non WOC guests as well.  We queued right along the railing in front of Little Mermaid, expanding toward the Silly Symphony Swings  Have you played the Fun Wheel Challenge Game?  So fun!


Yes, we formed a line as well at 90 mins out.


----------



## ksl5f123

We are planning our first trip to Disneyland and I have a quick question.  The map in the OP shows both a north and a south queue for the blue section.  Is this assigned by your FP or do you choose?  Is one queue better than the other for easy access to the best viewing locations?

Thanks!


----------



## SultanPprShkr

ksl5f123 said:


> We are planning our first trip to Disneyland and I have a quick question.  The map in the OP shows both a north and a south queue for the blue section.  Is this assigned by your FP or do you choose?  Is one queue better than the other for easy access to the best viewing locations?
> 
> Thanks!



it's assigned based on your FP, which is based on what time of day you get your FP.


----------



## HydroGuy

ksl5f123 said:


> We are planning our first trip to Disneyland and I have a quick question.  The map in the OP shows both a north and a south queue for the blue section.  Is this assigned by your FP or do you choose?  Is one queue better than the other for easy access to the best viewing locations?
> 
> Thanks!



You choose. As the OP says, every section has good spots and poor spots, with many more poor spots than good spots. Many folks prefer the blue bridge. I think it is too far from the action and prefer to be closer. But then I do not care for the blue section as a whole and think yellows has a larger variety of good choices.

:


----------



## Czardas

I rang and mde my booking for Cathay Circle lunch, (although I have to admit I HATE the Prix Fixe menu but anyhoo), I forgot to mention the reservation was for WOC Dining.  Will that matter? Can I just mention that when we sit down or should I ring to change it?

Also does anyone know if you can order extras off the standard menu, such as the house biscuits?


----------



## HydroGuy

Czardas said:


> I rang and mde my booking for Cathay Circle lunch, (although I have to admit I HATE the Prix Fixe menu but anyhoo), I forgot to mention the reservation was for WOC Dining.  Will that matter? Can I just mention that when we sit down or should I ring to change it?


I do believe it will matter. Not that they won't let you change once you are there. But I would call them back.



Czardas said:


> Also does anyone know if you can order extras off the standard menu, such as the house biscuits?


I cannot imagine them not allowing this. If you want to order something then that is what they are there for.


----------



## piratenightmares

Czardas said:


> I rang and mde my booking for Cathay Circle lunch, (although I have to admit I HATE the Prix Fixe menu but anyhoo), I forgot to mention the reservation was for WOC Dining.  Will that matter? Can I just mention that when we sit down or should I ring to change it?
> 
> Also does anyone know if you can order extras off the standard menu, such as the house biscuits?



When I was last there we had not told them we wanted WOC lunch when we made the reservation but when we arrived asked the CM if we could have WOC lunch instead. They didn't have a problem with it. 

Also we ordered quite a few things from the standard menu.


----------



## HydroGuy

piratenightmares said:


> When I was last there we had not told them we wanted WOC lunch when we made the reservation but when we arrived asked the CM if we could have WOC lunch instead. They didn't have a problem with it.


I think it depends on how many WOC spots they have that day.


----------



## sandysue

Looks like there will only be one WOC show at 9:45p on our planned night - Tuesday 6/3.  Any changes in strategy for this showtime?  We're doing WOC dinner at Cathay Circle and plan to be there to grab a rail spot 90 minutes before.  It's a priority to actually see the show this visit.


----------



## HydroGuy

sandysue said:


> Looks like there will only be one WOC show at 9:45p on our planned night - Tuesday 6/3.  Any changes in strategy for this showtime?  We're doing WOC dinner at Cathay Circle and plan to be there to grab a rail spot 90 minutes before.  It's a priority to actually see the show this visit.



Is that a grad night?


----------



## mesaboy2

HydroGuy said:


> Is that a grad night?



According to WDWinfo, no.  I'm curious to this answer as well, as I will be there a few days later and working around GNs.  The following Sunday and Monday should not be GNs and I plan on hitting up WoC on one or both nights.  Every other night of my stay is a GN so I plan on steering clear of WoC.  I would hope for two showings to spread out the crowds since it's getting to be busy season....


----------



## HydroGuy

mesaboy2 said:


> According to WDWinfo, no.  I'm curious to this answer as well, as I will be there a few days later and working around GNs.  The following Sunday and Monday should not be GNs and I plan on hitting up WoC on one or both nights.  Every other night of my stay is a GN so I plan on steering clear of WoC.  I would hope for two showings to spread out the crowds since it's getting to be busy season....



Since WOC uses FP then I do not think it matters whether you go on a GN or not. My question of course was if the late first show was somehow connected to GN. Usually the first show is at 9PM. I can't remember them scheduling it at 9:45 before.


----------



## mesaboy2

HydroGuy said:


> Since WOC uses FP then I do not think it matters whether you go on a GN or not. My question of course was if the late first show was somehow connected to GN. Usually the first show is at 9PM. I can't remember them scheduling it at 9:45 before.



June 1-3 all show WoC @ 9:45p and are not GNs.  Perhaps this time is a placeholder that will change as the dates get closer?


----------



## HydroGuy

mesaboy2 said:


> June 1-3 all show WoC @ 9:45p and are not GNs.  Perhaps this time is a placeholder that will change as the dates get closer?



Maybe? It seems silly to have the show that late at night unless there is some conflict earlier in the evening.


----------



## sandysue

Looking at the May calendar, starting 5/16, it looks like 9:45p is what is being scheduled for 10:00 closing nights.  For nights the park closed at 9p, one show is scheduled for 8:45p.


----------



## HydroGuy

sandysue said:


> Looking at the May calendar, starting 5/16, it looks like 9:45p is what is being scheduled for 10:00 closing nights.  For nights the park closed at 9p, one show is scheduled for 8:45p.



This looks like what they are doing for the entire month of May. And only one WOC show per night even on weekends. I wonder what is up with that? 

FWIW, this will put more intense pressure on WOC FP distribution and queueing times to see WOC. Especially on weekends.


----------



## mesaboy2

HydroGuy said:


> This looks like what they are doing for the entire month of May. And only one WOC show per night even on weekends. I wonder what is up with that?
> 
> FWIW, this will put more intense pressure on WOC FP distribution and queueing times to see WOC. Especially on weekends.



My thoughts also.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneylovers2000

We dined at WCT at 5pm on Friday April 18. Food was really good, Piña colada was the best I have ever had! We tried to figure out where the queue would be at about 8pm for the 9:45 show. The CM's were veery vague and didn't really want us hanging around. However, we didn't go far. The CM's kept telling the reserved fp holders that since we had a reserved section that we could go and enjoy the parks and wouldn't have to return until 9:30. They told all of the reserved people asking about queue the same thing, go enjoy the parks, you are in the reserved section and don't have to worry about getting a good viewing spot. My mom and sister kept questioning me as to why we just didn't come back later. But we stuck it out. About 8:15 they told someone where the queue would be lined up but not until 8:45. There was another family ahead of us "hanging about" then more showed up. We formed an unofficial queue. At 8:30 they put the queue sign in front of the first family. At 8:45 they let us in. We went straight for the first raised rail section and parked ourselves. There were about 15 families that came in behind us but the all went for the front rail section or sat on the stairs beside us. Our spot was perfect! Thanks Hydroguy!!!!!


----------



## ScottyK86

Thinking of doing the dinner package, is it worth it?


----------



## HydroGuy

ScottyK86 said:


> Thinking of doing the dinner package, is it worth it?



Only if you want to eat at that venue anyways. Otherwise no.


----------



## sandysue

Disneylovers2000 said:
			
		

> We dined at WCT at 5pm on Friday April 18. Food was really good, Piña colada was the best I have ever had! We tried to figure out where the queue would be at about 8pm for the 9:45 show. The CM's were veery vague and didn't really want us hanging around. However, we didn't go far. The CM's kept telling the reserved fp holders that since we had a reserved section that we could go and enjoy the parks and wouldn't have to return until 9:30. They told all of the reserved people asking about queue the same thing, go enjoy the parks, you are in the reserved section and don't have to worry about getting a good viewing spot. My mom and sister kept questioning me as to why we just didn't come back later. But we stuck it out. About 8:15 they told someone where the queue would be lined up but not until 8:45. There was another family ahead of us "hanging about" then more showed up. We formed an unofficial queue. At 8:30 they put the queue sign in front of the first family. At 8:45 they let us in. We went straight for the first raised rail section and parked ourselves. There were about 15 families that came in behind us but the all went for the front rail section or sat on the stairs beside us. Our spot was perfect! Thanks Hydroguy!!!!!



Love the detail. This really helps. Thanks!


----------



## sleepydog25

HydroGuy said:


> Only if you want to eat at that venue anyways. Otherwise no.


Completely agree.  We just got back from DL (my wife's first trip ever  and my first visit since the late 80s), and WoC was definitely one of  the highlights.  However, the extra cost of dining package doesn't  appear worth it.  Here are a few items to consider:
- I had reserved a  WoC dining pkg for Carthay Circle.  However, it became clear once  visiting DCA and looking at the set up in person (simultaneously  referencing *Hydroguy's* most excellent aerial shot contained on the first  page of this thread), that paying extra was unnecessary.
- Once we  showed for our reservation, we told them we no longer wanted the pkg  deal which freed us to order anything (or less things since we're not  huge eaters) off the menu.
- We had a 5:30 reservation (8:30 show)  and showed up 15 minutes early.  Though it didn't appear to be terribly  crowded, we were not seated until nearly 6 p.m.  The service was so slow  that we didn't leave the restaurant until shortly after 8 p.m., nowhere  near enough time to get a good viewing spot for WoC.  Had we paid extra  for the pkg, we'd have been very upset that we didn't get decent spots  to watch WoC.  As it was, we hung out toward the back and caught what we  could see (we had yellow FPs but they were worthless by then).
- The  next night, we went back with our FPs in hand, ate early at the Wine  Country Tratorria (where we were rushed), and grabbed a prime spot in  the yellow FP area.

**While I'm on the topic, I didn't research to see if you've mentioned it before, *HydroGuy*, but the handicap areas have changed, at least the nights we were there.  On the second night, when we lined up early at the yellow FP queue, they had wheelchair and ECV users and their families line up outside the main control rope line (the one that runs parallel to Ariel's building and is on the immediate left to the yellow queue).  At 8:15 (15 mins prior to the show), CMs walked that group down the second yellow viewing ramp (not the one closest to the water) to their own roped off HC area.  For the next 15 minutes, anyone who showed up in a wheelchair or ECV were allowed through the ropes and shown to that same area.  I assume they did the same thing on the blue FP side, as well, though I can't confirm it.  If this has become standard practice, then your aerial map outline might need to be revised since the non-HC viewing area has shrunk.  The HC area started about 8-10 feet past the steps that lead down to the yellow FP viewing area.  FYI  **


----------



## HydroGuy

sleepydog25 said:


> **While I'm on the topic, I didn't research to see if you've mentioned it before, *HydroGuy*, but the handicap areas have changed, at least the nights we were there.  On the second night, when we lined up early at the yellow FP queue, they had wheelchair and ECV users and their families line up outside the main control rope line (the one that runs parallel to Ariel's building and is on the immediate left to the yellow queue).  At 8:15 (15 mins prior to the show), CMs walked that group down the second yellow viewing ramp (not the one closest to the water) to their own roped off HC area.  For the next 15 minutes, anyone who showed up in a wheelchair or ECV were allowed through the ropes and shown to that same area.  I assume they did the same thing on the blue FP side, as well, though I can't confirm it.  If this has become standard practice, then your aerial map outline might need to be revised since the non-HC viewing area has shrunk.  The HC area started about 8-10 feet past the steps that lead down to the yellow FP viewing area.  FYI  **



Thanks for that feedback on the HC area. They do change things around every so often but not nearly as often as they used to. I will keep an eye on reports and will update the OP when a consensus emerges. I plan to catch WOC in July at least once and will keep my eye out as well.


----------



## sleepydog25

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for that feedback on the HC area. They do change things around every so often but not nearly as often as they used to. I will keep an eye on reports and will update the OP when a consensus emerges. I plan to catch WOC in July at least once and will keep my eye out as well.


Sounds good.  By the way, we were second line at the yellow FP queue on  the second night, getting there a little over two hours early.  It  wasn't necessary as an hour and a half before showtime seems about  right, but we were tired and had no other plans; plus, we like to people  watch.  Nonetheless, we were the second group in line as we settled in  beside a friendly family of four from Canada who had arrived 10 minutes  earlier.  Based on what I overheard, they were uncertain of where to go  once the rope dropped, so I whipped out my phone and showed them your  aerial picture.  It was a tremendous help, and we wound up sitting, er,  standing next to them during the show.  We went as far as we could go  until we butted up against the HC section I mentioned previously.  We  were about where the first yellow star is located (coming from the left), so just barely past the sidewalk.  In retrospect, we should have taken the walkway closest to the water since the wind was very light that evening, ergo the getting wet issue wasn't as severe.  The Canadian family was extremely pleased with their vantage point.  

We also noticed that even within 10-15 minutes of showtime, there were plenty of places to stand at the water's edge--not on the railing itself, certainly, but right behind them.  We were surprised at that turn of events.  It might have had something to do with the surprise announcement that evening that there would be a second show at 9:30.  Naturally, as the 8:30 show goers were trudging out, the 9:30 watchers were trying to squeeze into their queues.  Herding cats came to mind. . .


----------



## mouseguy77

We saw WoC tonight and had Carthay Circle lunch reserved seating, but when we arrived (90 minutes early, 2nd family in "line") they said the reserved seating area for Carthay folks was only the uppermost green section on the awesome map provided by Hydroguy. They went on to say that each of the other reserved areas were designated for people who ate at other restaurants.  We still had a reasonably good view, but were certainly much farther back than I was expecting considering what time we arrived.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Is this something new they are trying?


----------



## HydroGuy

mouseguy77 said:


> We saw WoC tonight and had Carthay Circle lunch reserved seating, but when we arrived (90 minutes early, 2nd family in "line") they said the reserved seating area for Carthay folks was only the uppermost green section on the awesome map provided by Hydroguy. They went on to say that each of the other reserved areas were designated for people who ate at other restaurants.  We still had a reasonably good view, but were certainly much farther back than I was expecting considering what time we arrived.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Is this something new they are trying?



No, they have been doing this for awhile. The OP talks about it. Looks like you did not see it. You could have had a much better spot.



> *Why do I have to go to the back area of the Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) area if I bought an expensive meal at the Carthay Circle Restaurant that day? Shouldn't I get the front and not the back?*
> 
> You don't have to go to the back. By default - and I have no idea why - the rear area of Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) is designated for CCR diners and the CMs will direct you there.
> 
> However, if you tell them (and you should tell them) that you want to go down closer to the front they will tell you you can just go anywhere you want, no problem. So speak up!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Also keep in mind that WoC is a funny thing when it comes to up front Vs all the way in the back. Some people like viewing it from
Farther back. Others like being up close. It's just a different vantage point. 

- Dtreams


----------



## ConnorsMama

I've used the thread search tool already, but didn't find this question answered.

I'm finding conflicting information regarding the offerings of the Prix Fixe Menu for Carthay Circle's World of Color Dining Package.  The menu listed on Disneyland.com says one thing, the menu listed on TouringPlans.com (which says it was checked for accuracy on April 4th of this year) says another, and the menus listed on AllEars.net have yet another menu.  And each menu is vastly different than what is found on the others.  I'm struggling to determine which menu is the most accurate so that I can determine if the package is actually a good fit for us.  Has anyone been recently that can help me confirm?

Right now we are booked on June 17th for dinner, but trying to determine if it is worth the cost for me, my husband and our four year old is a bit challenging.  Neither my husband or my son have ever seen the show, and I have only seen it once.  I want to make sure we have a nice view, but the differences in the menus are making me question whether we should just try to get FastPasses for the show.  Though with it being summer (and I believe Grad Night are at DCA that same week), I'm struggling.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## HydroGuy

ConnorsMama said:


> I've used the thread search tool already, but didn't find this question answered.
> 
> I'm finding conflicting information regarding the offerings of the Prix Fixe Menu for Carthay Circle's World of Color Dining Package.  The menu listed on Disneyland.com says one thing, the menu listed on TouringPlans.com (which says it was checked for accuracy on April 4th of this year) says another, and the menus listed on AllEars.net have yet another menu.  And each menu is vastly different than what is found on the others.  I'm struggling to determine which menu is the most accurate so that I can determine if the package is actually a good fit for us.  Has anyone been recently that can help me confirm?
> 
> Right now we are booked on June 17th for dinner, but trying to determine if it is worth the cost for me, my husband and our four year old is a bit challenging.  Neither my husband or my son have ever seen the show, and I have only seen it once.  I want to make sure we have a nice view, but the differences in the menus are making me question whether we should just try to get FastPasses for the show.  Though with it being summer (and I believe Grad Night are at DCA that same week), I'm struggling.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



I have eaten at CCR twice for WOC - once before the prix fixe and once after - but I want to make sure your expectations are set properly. The CCR meal will not "make sure you have a nice view" of WOC. Only early arrival for WOC will do that - regardless of whether you have a CCR meal or just a regular FP.


----------



## sleepydog25

HydroGuy said:


> I have eaten at CCR twice for WOC - once before the prix fixe and once after - but I want to make sure your expectations are set properly. The CCR meal will not "make sure you have a nice view" of WOC. Only early arrival for WOC will do that - regardless of whether you have a CCR meal or just a regular FP.


I wholeheartedly agree.  In fact, I'd recommend saving yourself some money by grabbing a FP earlier in the day, dining early and a la carte off the CCR menu, then scoot off to get in the queue for your color FP between 60-90 minutes ahead of the show.  We dined at CCR just last week and opted to grab regular FPs vice paying extra for the dinner.  We showed up at 5:15 for our 5:30 reservation, weren't seated until almost 6, and didn't get out of CCR until after 8.  Had we paid for the dining package, we'd have been extremely disappointed.  Yes, we'd have gotten into the reserved viewing section, but just as with the yellow and blue FP queues, if you don't show up early, then you won't get a prime place from which to view WOC.  Further, we didn't have to worry with which prix fixe menu was correct (we found the same conflicting menus) and ordered straight off their regular menu--the one on the DL website is pretty darn close for that menu.


----------



## ConnorsMama

HydroGuy said:


> I have eaten at CCR twice for WOC - once before the prix fixe and once after - but I want to make sure your expectations are set properly. The CCR meal will not "make sure you have a nice view" of WOC. Only early arrival for WOC will do that - regardless of whether you have a CCR meal or just a regular FP.



No worries about that, we will be early either way, I just want to be a bit more center.

Any ideas about the variations in the prix fixe menu?


----------



## HydroGuy

ConnorsMama said:


> No worries about that, we will be early either way, I just want to be a bit more center.
> 
> Any ideas about the variations in the prix fixe menu?



Sorry I do not. I am not the type to check menus ahead of time. My approach is that the CCR is a very nice place and there will be some fine options for me and my family. I can't even remember what I had at CCR last August! You have a more particular view on menus and I can't help you.


----------



## bellebookworm9

ConnorsMama said:


> No worries about that, we will be early either way, I just want to be a bit more center.  Any ideas about the variations in the prix fixe menu?



I would probably say the TP menu is correct. We currently have reservations at WCT in two weeks for the dinner package. There's no menu for that on the DL website, and the TP menu which was updated earlier this month, shows a total of four menu options with the package. Having done more research about viewing areas and good spots, I think I'm going to cancel our package and get a FP instead. PCH Grill is looking like a better alternative for our situation-cheaper and in our hotel!


----------



## crz4mm2

Is there a bad view?

Was thinking of the Dining Package at WCT. If I get that, you mean I may not get a decent view?

THanks.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

crz4mm2 said:


> Is there a bad view?
> 
> Was thinking of the Dining Package at WCT. If I get that, you mean I may not get a decent view?
> 
> THanks.



You can absolutely have a great view, *if* you are willing to line up early(60 to 90 minutes)!

If you just want a *"decent"* view, then you won't have to line up as early.

*Even with* the preferred dining fast pass, if you don't invest the time, you can *possibly* end up with a very *mediocre* view(I know there have been exceptions, but I personally wouldn't *count *on those---especially after paying the money to dine!)

*WCT* and *CCR* have different reserved sections(*WCT's* being much better--in my opinion), but if you ask firmly and kindly when entering, the CMs *should* let you go where you'd most like---at least they did in our case(we had *CCR *passes but went where the *WCT* section was, and *loved* it!)


----------



## HydroGuy

crz4mm2 said:


> Is there a bad view?
> 
> Was thinking of the Dining Package at WCT. If I get that, you mean I may not get a decent view?
> 
> THanks.



Read the OP in this thread. It spells this out in great detail.


----------



## crz4mm2

HydroGuy said:


> Read the OP in this thread. It spells this out in great detail.



Thanks. I will go and read it again right now.


----------



## ConnorsMama

bellebookworm9 said:


> I would probably say the TP menu is correct. We currently have reservations at WCT in two weeks for the dinner package. There's no menu for that on the DL website, and the TP menu which was updated earlier this month, shows a total of four menu options with the package. Having done more research about viewing areas and good spots, I think I'm going to cancel our package and get a FP instead. PCH Grill is looking like a better alternative for our situation-cheaper and in our hotel!



This is what I have been thinking as well.  When I saw that there is 1 appetizer and dessert choice, and 3 or 5 dinner choices depending on the meal time I was pretty turned off of the package...The menu on Disneyland.com has a larger offering, and much more in line with what I would expect to see offered given the ticket price.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## sandysue

Oh the best laid plans.  Just learned that a convention group staying the DLH is advertising WOC as their evening activity on Tuesday June 3.  Guess which night our family is going?  Yep.  the same.  

They have their meeting time at the hotel at 8:45p which gives them an hour until the 9:45p show.

So....  do convention groups get special treatment?  Will there be a reserved area for them?  

We are doing CC dinner package and I am committed to getting there 60-90 minutes ahead to get a rail spot. 

Anyone have any insight on how this might impact our evening, since it's all about me.


----------



## HydroGuy

sandysue said:


> Oh the best laid plans.  Just learned that a convention group staying the DLH is advertising WOC as their evening activity on Tuesday June 3.  Guess which night our family is going?  Yep.  the same.
> 
> They have their meeting time at the hotel at 8:45p which gives them an hour until the 9:45p show.
> 
> So....  do convention groups get special treatment?  Will there be a reserved area for them?
> 
> We are doing CC dinner package and I am committed to getting there 60-90 minutes ahead to get a rail spot.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on how this might impact our evening, since it's all about me.


I do not see how it would impact you. Especially if you are in the reserved area.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just wanted to pop in and say that tonight and last night, the red area on the map has been only for dining package people, extending into the yellow section. However, by arriving 90 minutes early, we have gotten excellent spots right next to the dining area in the yellow area right at the rail.


----------



## eileenkeeney

So basically there is no way to get a good view of WOC without being willing to wait a long time, be assertive about keeping one's spot, and spend a few hours standing while crammed between masses of other people?

The fast passes are not tiered, so that only so many people enter the line in certain time frames?
That would have really helped, have the different times on the fast passes, for entering the area.

Even with an expensive dining package (that forces one to order a lot of expensive food), one does not have a much better waiting and viewing experience?  It is still recommended to show up 90 minutes ahead, just as it is with the fast passes.


----------



## SultanPprShkr

eileenkeeney said:


> So basically there is no way to get a good view of WOC without being willing to wait a long time, be assertive about keeping one's spot, and spend a few hours standing while crammed between masses of other people?
> 
> The fast passes are not tiered, so that only so many people enter the line in certain time frames?
> That would have really helped, have the different times on the fast passes, for entering the area.
> 
> Even with an expensive dining package (that forces one to order a lot of expensive food), one does not have a much better waiting and viewing experience?  It is still recommended to show up 90 minutes ahead, just as it is with the fast passes.



Standing for a few hours is not necessarily necessary. If there's only one show, then you'll probably be standing for an hour to hour & half + 30 min show. 

Below I've attached the map from the OP, but have included a red rectangle in the blue section. That space is my favorite spaces to view the show, it's far enough back you won't get wet, and far / high up enough to see the whole show left to right, and you're center stage to the projections. PS: The VIP sit just behind you, so I trust if the VIP sit there, then standing in front and below them is the ideal spot.  






The first part of your question describes how to get a spot for Fantasmic, lol, not World of Color. 

PS: As for tiered entrance to WoC with FP's, they did this. it was a cluster@#! and nightmare/headache Staff wise, security wise, and crowd control wise. First year that WoC opened, they had like 4 color sections. Blue, Yellow, Orange, and Red. Red would go in first, then Orange, then Yellow, then blue from right to left if you're looking at the show from the viewing area. Then they eliminated Orange and made just blue yellow & red, tried it again and people were crowding too much and it was still a headache. trust us that the way they have now is much better. they used to have blue line up all the way by Wine Country Trattoria, and Yellow in Redwood Creek Challenge Trail (so yes, this would close early to allow line up for WoC) and Red is still where it is today by Jumpin' Jellyfish.


----------



## HydroGuy

eileenkeeney said:


> So basically there is no way to get a good view of WOC without being willing to wait a long time, be assertive about keeping one's spot, and spend a few hours standing while crammed between masses of other people?
> 
> The fast passes are not tiered, so that only so many people enter the line in certain time frames?
> That would have really helped, have the different times on the fast passes, for entering the area.
> 
> Even with an expensive dining package (that forces one to order a lot of expensive food), one does not have a much better waiting and viewing experience?  It is still recommended to show up 90 minutes ahead, just as it is with the fast passes.


Pretty much. The show is awesome but the viewing area design is flawed.

Note that if you want to see the first Fantasmic show your description above applies there as well. With even longer waits.


----------



## GatorChris

HydroGuy said:


> Pretty much. The show is awesome but the viewing area design is flawed.
> 
> Note that if you want to see the first Fantasmic show your description above applies there as well. With even longer waits.



This is my biggest issue with WOC. What idiot designed the viewing areas? If you have kids, forget about them ever seeing it unless you beat the Lottery and somehow get a front row. And if you do get that spot, you'll be soaked! An absolute great show ruined by TDA's inability to properly seat their guests.


----------



## Sky07

You are being overly dramatic. The show is not ruined, you just have to plan and this thread really helps.


----------



## HydroGuy

GatorChris said:


> This is my biggest issue with WOC. What idiot designed the viewing areas?


I agree Disney messed up here.



GatorChris said:


> If you have kids, forget about them ever seeing it unless you beat the Lottery and somehow get a front row.


I have done it numerous times and it does not require winning the lottery just arriving 90 minutres early. 



GatorChris said:


> And if you do get that spot, you'll be soaked!


I have had a great spot near the front at least 12 times and have never been soaked yet. I have watched WOC from the front rail on the water three times and, while that spot can get you soaked, I have only ever been lightly misted. If you are back one rail or in the dining section at the elevated front rail there, the chances you will get soaked are very small.



GatorChris said:


> An absolute great show ruined by TDA's inability to properly seat their guests.


It is ruined for those who are too short to see over others and arrive too late to get a good spot and/or do not know where decent spots are further back (such as the fire hydrant spot). Those who are taller and/or know when and what to do it is not ruined. But it does require a learning curve and a willingness to wait - similar to Fantasmic BTW and newly released fireworks shows.


----------



## eileenkeeney

HydroGuy said:


> Pretty much. The show is awesome but the viewing area design is flawed.
> 
> Note that if you want to see the first Fantasmic show your description above applies there as well. With even longer waits.



The waiting area for fantasmic is the viewing area (at least in DL) so I can sit there, right in the front near the water, and hold my space, as far ahead as needed.  At least it was that way when I last saw Fantasmic in DL.
It is not standing in another line, where people will be rushing ahead of me as soon as we are let in.
Getting a good spot for the 2nd show is even easier.

Maybe I will do a 2nd show for WOC.
But knowing when they will start giving out FPs for the 2nd show seems like a chore.
Since I will be there on weekdays only, in October, I don't know if they will even have a 2nd show.

The ability to actually schedule one's FP for this sort of thing, makes complete sense.
Maybe the whole FP+ system in WDW is not as bad as I was thinking it is.


----------



## mom2rtk

eileenkeeney said:


> The ability to actually schedule one's FP for this sort of thing, makes complete sense.
> Maybe the whole FP+ system in WDW is not as bad as I was thinking it is.



Be careful what you wish for. At WDW you can now schedule a 4th and subsequent FP, but only after your first 3 have been used. So those choosing a night show for one of their first 3 never get to access those additional FPs.


----------



## bellebookworm9

HydroGuy said:


> I have done it numerous times and it does not require winning the lottery just arriving 90 minutres early.
> 
> I have had a great spot near the front at least 12 times and have never been soaked yet. I have watched WOC from the front rail on the water three times and, while that spot can get you soaked, I have only ever been lightly misted. If you are back one rail or in the dining section at the elevated front rail there, the chances you will get soaked are very small.



Knowing we wanted to be right at the rail, I brought a poncho yesterday and the night before as well. Standing right at the rail by the farthest yellow star in the yellow section (from the first page map), we still got absolutely drenched on Monday night. Last night was a little better, but we still got quite wet. I think a lot depends on how windy it is.


----------



## SultanPprShkr

eileenkeeney said:


> The waiting area for fantasmic is the viewing area (at least in DL) so I can sit there, right in the front near the water, and hold my space, as far ahead as needed.  At least it was that way when I last saw Fantasmic in DL.
> It is not standing in another line, where people will be rushing ahead of me as soon as we are let in.
> Getting a good spot for the 2nd show is even easier.
> 
> Maybe I will do a 2nd show for WOC.
> But knowing when they will start giving out FPs for the 2nd show seems like a chore.
> Since I will be there on weekdays only, in October, I don't know if they will even have a 2nd show.
> 
> The ability to actually schedule one's FP for this sort of thing, makes complete sense.
> Maybe the whole FP+ system in WDW is not as bad as I was thinking it is.



if you go in october when Mickey's Halloween Party is going on, DCA will remain open longer to accommodate crowds that were ushered out of DL or for those that didn't get a ticket, thus will most likely have a 2nd show.


----------



## Blue32

SultanPprShkr said:


> if you go in october when Mickey's Halloween Party is going on, DCA will remain open longer to accommodate crowds that were ushered out of DL or for those that didn't get a ticket, thus will most likely have a 2nd show.



I'm starting to wonder if they are phasing out the 2nd WOC show. We are into July now on the Park Hours calendar and they are still only showing one WOC show at 9:45. Maybe they are cutting costs or maybe the popularity is fading more where they can get away with only one show. You would think with Summer hours and crowds they would show it twice.


----------



## HydroGuy

eileenkeeney said:


> The waiting area for fantasmic is the viewing area (at least in DL) so I can sit there, right in the front near the water, and hold my space, as far ahead as needed.  At least it was that way when I last saw Fantasmic in DL.
> It is not standing in another line, where people will be rushing ahead of me as soon as we are let in.
> Getting a good spot for the 2nd show is even easier.



Well, if you want to go further with this line of thought, you can sit down on the concrete at WOC much like Fantasmic. Get your spot in line 90 minutes early, and sit down. I have actually done that.

Then when you get to your spot, sit down there too. I almost always do that.

I will agree it is not as peaceful as the Fantasmic process but it does not require as much time either for that matter. For Fantasmic you should be thinking about a three hour wait for the first show.

The second show is different but I understand it is different for WOC too.

One big plus for Fantasmic is that there are a much higher percentage of good viewing spots and you do not have to be at the very front.


----------



## HydroGuy

Blue32 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if they are phasing out the 2nd WOC show. We are into July now on the Park Hours calendar and they are still only showing one WOC show at 9:45. Maybe they are cutting costs or maybe the popularity is fading more where they can get away with only one show. You would think with Summer hours and crowds they would show it twice.



I am surprised. I would agree that two shows seems like a no brainer.


----------



## catra121

I didn't see this information in the OP...I'm sorry if I missed it.

Are the viewing areas all handicap accessible? Am I right in thinking the spots on the map that say HC are the handicap viewing areas...or is that for something else? How is the view from these areas if they are the only accessible areas?

We have a WOC dining reservation...is there anywhere in that area for handicap accessibility and how is the view from there? We plan on being there 90 minutes before the show...will there be any difficulty getting a spot? I know in WDW the handicap spots for Fantasmic fill up VERY fast...especially in the dining area.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sleepydog25

catra121 said:


> I didn't see this information in the OP...I'm sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Are the viewing areas all handicap accessible? Am I right in thinking the spots on the map that say HC are the handicap viewing areas...or is that for something else? How is the view from these areas if they are the only accessible areas?
> 
> We have a WOC dining reservation...is there anywhere in that area for handicap accessibility and how is the view from there? We plan on being there 90 minutes before the show...will there be any difficulty getting a spot? I know in WDW the handicap spots for Fantasmic fill up VERY fast...especially in the dining area.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Can't help with the dining package part of your question other than to say we found it to be unnecessary to spend the extra money.  Instead, we ate where we wanted and then grabbed a spot in line over 2 hours ahead of the show (90 minutes would have worked just fine).  I will note, however, that we had yellow FPs, and that prior to the show, right next to our waiting area, the CMs had a queue going for HC and ECV users.  Fifteen minutes before they let us in, those in the HC/ECV queue were allowed down to a spot in the yellow viewing area, denoted in the excellent Hyrdoguy picture as the row behind the yellow WET area and marked by the two green stars.  In other words, that particular space was no longer a yellow viewing area unless you were HC or ECV users and family.  I don't know it they have continued that practice.


----------



## bellebookworm9

catra121 said:


> I didn't see this information in the OP...I'm sorry if I missed it.  Are the viewing areas all handicap accessible? Am I right in thinking the spots on the map that say HC are the handicap viewing areas...or is that for something else? How is the view from these areas if they are the only accessible areas?  We have a WOC dining reservation...is there anywhere in that area for handicap accessibility and how is the view from there? We plan on being there 90 minutes before the show...will there be any difficulty getting a spot? I know in WDW the handicap spots for Fantasmic fill up VERY fast...especially in the dining area.  Thanks in advance for any help.



As of this week, the info that sleepydog provided is correct. The same was true for ECVs in the yellow queue. In fact, there was one woman and her family who were right next to us in the wet zone, think she may have made a special request.


----------



## catra121

sleepydog25 said:


> Can't help with the dining package part of your question other than to say we found it to be unnecessary to spend the extra money.  Instead, we ate where we wanted and then grabbed a spot in line over 2 hours ahead of the show (90 minutes would have worked just fine).  I will note, however, that we had yellow FPs, and that prior to the show, right next to our waiting area, the CMs had a queue going for HC and ECV users.  Fifteen minutes before they let us in, those in the HC/ECV queue were allowed down to a spot in the yellow viewing area, denoted in the excellent Hyrdoguy picture as the row behind the yellow WET area and marked by the two green stars.  In other words, that particular space was no longer a yellow viewing area unless you were HC or ECV users and family.  I don't know it they have continued that practice.


Thanks so much!


----------



## SultanPprShkr

For anyone visiting and wants to see World of Color tonight and not be too crowded, the 3am show is expected to be much lighter. lol. I will be there for that. then I will go home.


----------



## Tammi67

I've read the OP and a few pages back in the thread but have not seen my 2 questions addressed.  

1.  If one person lines up in the queue, are other family members able to go off and see a few attractions and then come back maybe 45 minutes later, or does everyone in the party have to be and wait there?  It would just be myself and my 2 kids, not a huge family coming back and jumping into the queue.

2.  How much of a problem is adults putting children on their shoulders and blocking the view of those behind them?   I ask this in the event that we are not able to get a front rail spot.


----------



## HydroGuy

Tammi67 said:


> 1.  If one person lines up in the queue, are other family members able to go off and see a few attractions and then come back maybe 45 minutes later, or does everyone in the party have to be and wait there?  It would just be myself and my 2 kids, not a huge family coming back and jumping into the queue.


Not really. Usually guests are let in to the show area 60 minutes before the show. If the entire party is not there it will be difficult if  not impossible for one person to hold a spot for a larger group. 

If you are admitted to the show area and then leave, the same thing applies. The entire group needs to work together to hold onto whatever spot you got.



Tammi67 said:


> 2.  How much of a problem is adults putting children on their shoulders and blocking the view of those behind them?   I ask this in the event that we are not able to get a front rail spot.


It is often a problem, yes, and that is one of the many reasons to put in the effort to get a rail spot.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

I would love to see WOC when we are there at the end of August, but don't know how to make it work with my young kids (ages 5&7) who will be on EST and unlikely to stay awake that late.

If we come with a blanket and stake out a spot super early (like maybe even 4-5 hours early), will they have enough time and space to sleep for a bit before we all need to stand up? Is there any benefit to doing the dining package for kids? I know the advice is generally only if you were going to eat there anyway, and then we'd still need to show up early for better seats so they can see, but if they have more space and maybe an extra hour or two to rest at the hotel prior to the show, it might be worth it.


----------



## bellebookworm9

nervous1sttimer said:


> I would love to see WOC when we are there at the end of August, but don't know how to make it work with my young kids (ages 5&7) who will be on EST and unlikely to stay awake that late.
> 
> If we come with a blanket and stake out a spot super early (like maybe even 4-5 hours early), will they have enough time and space to sleep for a bit before we all need to stand up? Is there any benefit to doing the dining package for kids? I know the advice is generally only if you were going to eat there anyway, and then we'd still need to show up early for better seats so they can see, but if they have more space and maybe an extra hour or two to rest at the hotel prior to the show, it might be worth it.



From what I experienced, 4-5 hours beforehand is totally unnecessary. We started lining up for the only show (8:45pm) around 7:15, and were among the first in line, with Yellow section FPs. Granted, I can't predict the future, and since August hours aren't out yet, I'm basing off last year's. The last week of August had two shows: 9:00 and 10:15. So say you do the 9:00, you should start lining up no later than 7:30. If you want Yellow FPs (the better section, in my opinion), start checking about two hours after park opening (EE or non-EE, doesn't matter). If you don't want to bother, the dining package might be worth it. Either way, the kids should be able to take a long nap in the afternoon (that's what I did every day, being on East Coast time, and I'm 23!) so they can stay up a little later.


----------



## djmeredith

What about the blanket spot saving method (having a few people sit on a blanket and save that area then fold it up close to show time)?  I've read conflicting opinions about this, but it seemed that the practice of using a blanket in this manner is not forbidden, but merely not used often.  Does anyone know for sure if this is absolutely banned or not?


----------



## HydroGuy

nervous1sttimer said:


> I would love to see WOC when we are there at the end of August, but don't know how to make it work with my young kids (ages 5&7) who will be on EST and unlikely to stay awake that late.
> 
> If we come with a blanket and stake out a spot super early (like maybe even 4-5 hours early), will they have enough time and space to sleep for a bit before we all need to stand up? Is there any benefit to doing the dining package for kids? I know the advice is generally only if you were going to eat there anyway, and then we'd still need to show up early for better seats so they can see, but if they have more space and maybe an extra hour or two to rest at the hotel prior to the show, it might be worth it.



You will not be allowed to stake out a spot 4-5 hours early. So that will not work. And the dining package will give you not significant advantage.

Best advice is to try WOC later in your trip after jet lag has reduced as much as possible.


----------



## mom2rtk

djmeredith said:


> What about the blanket spot saving method (having a few people sit on a blanket and save that area then fold it up close to show time)?  I've read conflicting opinions about this, but it seemed that the practice of using a blanket in this manner is not forbidden, but merely not used often.  Does anyone know for sure if this is absolutely banned or not?



I don't see that being very successful. Sounds like a good way to get your blanket stepped on.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

djmeredith said:


> What about the blanket spot saving method (having a few people sit on a blanket and save that area then fold it up close to show time)?  I've read conflicting opinions about this, but it seemed that the practice of using a blanket in this manner is not forbidden, but merely not used often.  Does anyone know for sure if this is absolutely banned or not?



We were able to put a blanket down after they let people in (we were in the CRR area). We put a blanket down next to the double stroller and against the rail; the kids sat and ate some snacks and then we folded it up and stood when the show started. Nobody said anything to us.


----------



## nervous1sttimer

HydroGuy said:


> You will not be allowed to stake out a spot 4-5 hours early. So that will not work. And the dining package will give you not significant advantage.
> 
> Best advice is to try WOC later in your trip after jet lag has reduced as much as possible.



Unfortunately the last days of our trip are the days I need to get up at 4am for the Dumbo Double Dare races, so late night entertainment is not really an option.

I think I might just need to have the kids skip it.


----------



## HydroGuy

djmeredith said:


> What about the blanket spot saving method (having a few people sit on a blanket and save that area then fold it up close to show time)?  I've read conflicting opinions about this, but it seemed that the practice of using a blanket in this manner is not forbidden, but merely not used often.  Does anyone know for sure if this is absolutely banned or not?



Once you are allowed into the viewing area I supposed you could so this while you sit and wait. 

But you can't do it 4-5 hours ahead of time because the viewing area is cleared out before they allow guests in from the FP queues.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

HydroGuy said:


> Once you are allowed into the viewing area I supposed you could so this while you sit and wait.  But you can't do it 4-5 hours ahead of time because the viewing area is cleared out before they allow guests in from the FP queues.



Yes I agree. We did it after they let us in, but you can't do it any earlier like at Fantasmic. Just want to make sure I was clear in my last post


----------



## Fargoman2

I keep reading that there are two WoC shows during "peak" summer months, but as far as I can see out on the calendar, it seems the official site is posting just one show at 9:45 p.m. Am I looking at something wrong?

We will be there July 30, 31 and Aug. 1, and trying to figure out which show to catch. But have they really scaled it back to just one showing? Sorry if I am way out to lunch on this.

Also, if you do try to get the 2nd show -- if there is indeed one--how early can/should you get in line? Sorry if I'm wasting everyone's time with what is likely a redundant post...


----------



## HydroGuy

Fargoman2 said:


> I keep reading that there are two WoC shows during "peak" summer months, but as far as I can see out on the calendar, it seems the official site is posting just one show at 9:45 p.m. Am I looking at something wrong?
> 
> We will be there July 30, 31 and Aug. 1, and trying to figure out which show to catch. But have they really scaled it back to just one showing? Sorry if I am way out to lunch on this.
> 
> Also, if you do try to get the 2nd show -- if there is indeed one--how early can/should you get in line? Sorry if I'm wasting everyone's time with what is likely a redundant post...



Starting about a month ago WOC went to one show a night. I thought when they hit mid-June they would take it to 2 but they have not. No one around here seems to have any idea why they are doing this or how they can handle the demand.

Typically what you hear is that you need to queue an hour early fo the second show.


----------



## djmeredith

HydroGuy said:


> Once you are allowed into the viewing area I supposed you could so this while you sit and wait.  But you can't do it 4-5 hours ahead of time because the viewing area is cleared out before they allow guests in from the FP queues.



Thanks for the info!  I knew we would have to wait to enter the viewing area, but wasn't sure about the spot saving once the area opened up (sorry I didn't make that more clear).


----------



## djmeredith

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Yes I agree. We did it after they let us in, but you can't do it any earlier like at Fantasmic. Just want to make sure I was clear in my last post



Glad to have confirmation that you were allowed to do this. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## HydroGuy

djmeredith said:


> Thanks for the info!  I knew we would have to wait to enter the viewing area, but wasn't sure about the spot saving once the area opened up (sorry I didn't make that more clear).



Yes, but that is not 4-5 hours before. Only about one hour. Not conducive to getting in a nap for kids.


----------



## conniehar90

Any recent summer visitors?  How early did you line up for the now single 9:45 show?  I am really having a hard time talking myself into waiting 90 minutes for this show.    We have never seen it, but I do a lot of tour planning so that we don't have to wait in line and a 90 minute wait for a show is driving me crazy.

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

conniehar90 said:


> Any recent summer visitors?  How early did you line up for the now single 9:45 show?  I am really having a hard time talking myself into waiting 90 minutes for this show.    We have never seen it, but I do a lot of tour planning so that we don't have to wait in line and a 90 minute wait for a show is driving me crazy.
> 
> Thanks!



Two weeks ago, I found the Yellow FP queue at 8:30p and probably had about 150 people already there.  This was for a single 9:45p showing night.  Thanks to this thread though, it worked out perfectly for us.


----------



## momof2n2

mesaboy2 said:


> Two weeks ago, I found the Yellow FP queue at 8:30p and probably had about 150 people already there.  This was for a single 9:45p showing night.  Thanks to this thread though, it worked out perfectly for us.


Where did you get to stand?


----------



## mesaboy2

momof2n2 said:


> Where did you get to stand?



Referencing *HG*'s color-coded map in the OP, we wound up in the Green viewing area right next to the Blue circle (or compass rose) in the middle of the area, on the rail.  So in other words, where the two yellow stars are immediately underneath the word "Viewing" in the Green area--we were pretty much right on the right star.

This was not actually my goal spot (I was aiming for the two green stars on the next tier down and immediately below on the map), but due to a mistake on my part--and I guess different operating procedures that night since *HG* made the map--it worked out terrifically.


----------



## djmeredith

sleepydog25 said:


> **While I'm on the topic, I didn't research to see if you've mentioned it before, *HydroGuy*, but the handicap areas have changed, at least the nights we were there.  On the second night, when we lined up early at the yellow FP queue, they had wheelchair and ECV users and their families line up outside the main control rope line (the one that runs parallel to Ariel's building and is on the immediate left to the yellow queue).  At 8:15 (15 mins prior to the show), CMs walked that group down the second yellow viewing ramp (not the one closest to the water) to their own roped off HC area.  For the next 15 minutes, anyone who showed up in a wheelchair or ECV were allowed through the ropes and shown to that same area.  I assume they did the same thing on the blue FP side, as well, though I can't confirm it.  If this has become standard practice, then your aerial map outline might need to be revised since the non-HC viewing area has shrunk.  The HC area started about 8-10 feet past the steps that lead down to the yellow FP viewing area.  FYI  **



Any one have new/confirmed info on changes to the HC viewing areas this summer?  My mom will be in an ECV and I'd like to have some idea of what to expect.  Thanks!


----------



## pouncingpluto

Do you guys have strategies for a solo traveler? I am going to be cramming DL and DCA into a single day (not my first visit, but it has been about seven years), so it would be nice if I could get away with not lining up so early since I only need to find enough space for one person to stand.


----------



## tweedlemom

Are there any HORRIBLE places in the viewing area to see WOC?  I ask because I am going to DL for the first time with my MIL, who cannot stand for super long periods of time.  If we queue up 30 mins before show will we still get a decent viewing area?  It doesn't have to be the best, but good enough to at least see it and get the gist?  I'm just trying to be realistic in terms of our viewing based on our queue time.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## HydroGuy

tweedlemom said:


> Are there any HORRIBLE places in the viewing area to see WOC?



Unfortunately there are lots of them. Probably the majority unless you are tall.



tweedlemom said:


> I ask because I am going to DL for the first time with my MIL, who cannot stand for super long periods of time.  *If we queue up 30 mins before show will we still get a decent viewing area?  *



Doubtful but possible if the fire hydrant spot is still open. See the OP.




tweedlemom said:


> It doesn't have to be the best, but good enough to at least see it and get the gist?  I'm just trying to be realistic in terms of our viewing based on our queue time.  Thanks in advance.



You may want to lower everyone's expectations, get the normal free FPs, go for the fire hydrant spot, and if that does not work out just drop the idea of seeing the show.

It is hard to get a decent spot 30 minutes before the show starts.


----------



## petals

I read somewhere that the line for fastpasses for WOC is like 90 minutes long is that true still or is that only when it first started.. Seems like WOC is going to take alot of park time just waiting to get a decent spot to see that one show like


----------



## HydroGuy

petals said:


> I read somewhere that the line for fastpasses for WOC is like 90 minutes long *is that true still *or is that only when it first started.. Seems like WOC is going to take alot of park time just waiting to get a decent spot to see that one show like



It was long at first but I am not sure that long. Whatever it was, there is no line at all anymore.


----------



## mesaboy2

HydroGuy said:


> It was long at first but I am not sure that long. Whatever it was, there is no line at all anymore.



Yeah, this area was a ghost town in the mornings when I went a few weeks ago.  Of course it's near GRR and it was down for refurb so that may have been a factor.


----------



## tweedlemom

HydroGuy said:


> Unfortunately there are lots of them. Probably the majority unless you are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful but possible if the fire hydrant spot is still open. See the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to lower everyone's expectations, get the normal free FPs, go for the fire hydrant spot, and if that does not work out just drop the idea of seeing the show.
> 
> It is hard to get a decent spot 30 minutes before the show starts.



Thanks!


----------



## keahgirl8

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, this area was a ghost town in the mornings when I went a few weeks ago.  Of course it's near GRR and it was down for refurb so that may have been a factor.



Last summer, I decided to take a shot and try to get a Fastpass in the middle of the afternoon. It took less than 5 minutes.


----------



## petals

HydroGuy said:


> It was long at first but I am not sure that long. Whatever it was, there is no line at all anymore.





mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, this area was a ghost town in the mornings when I went a few weeks ago.  Of course it's near GRR and it was down for refurb so that may have been a factor.





keahgirl8 said:


> Last summer, I decided to take a shot and try to get a Fastpass in the middle of the afternoon. It took less than 5 minutes.



That's one plus was starting to having nightmares of queuing all morning for fastpasses and then queuing all evening to get a good viewing area.


----------



## Californiacicle

Now that WOC is down to one show I am having to rethink our strategy. If the map hasn't changed in regards to coloured areas etc., we are wanting to get rail spots in the yellow section or be in the "wet" zone.

Anyone have any idea when the best time would be to get yellow FP now? Is there a specific line to stand in to get to the rail? Also, just to clarify, if there's space we can just move into the wet zone on our own, correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

Californiacicle said:


> Now that WOC is down to one show I am having to rethink our strategy. If the map hasn't changed in regards to coloured areas etc., we are wanting to get rail spots in the yellow section or be in the "wet" zone.
> 
> Anyone have any idea when the best time would be to get yellow FP now? Is there a specific line to stand in to get to the rail? Also, just to clarify, if there's space we can just move into the wet zone on our own, correct?



I got Yellow FP earlier this month around 1:00p.  I had to return after checking at about 10:30a and they were giving out Blue.

As for how to get the rail, I think much of it is luck and being aware.  The FP lines to enter the WoC viewing area are very wide--maybe 8-10 people wide--and I found myself on the wrong side when we lined up.  Luckily, we were able to cross sideways through the wide queue once the area opened up and get a rail.  I don't think there's much of a system to doing it, just take the best rail spot you can find and don't let it go unless you see something better.  I'm not sure if that made much sense.


----------



## Californiacicle

mesaboy2 said:


> I got Yellow FP earlier this month around 1:00p.  I had to return after checking at about 10:30a and they were giving out Blue.
> 
> As for how to get the rail, I think much of it is luck and being aware.  The FP lines to enter the WoC viewing area are very wide--maybe 8-10 people wide--and I found myself on the wrong side when we lined up.  Luckily, we were able to cross sideways through the wide queue once the area opened up and get a rail.  I don't think there's much of a system to doing it, just take the best rail spot you can find and don't let it go unless you see something better.  I'm not sure if that made much sense.



No, I think I got it  Thanks!


----------



## d1gitman

we saw WOC for the first time last week and i have to say that we were mildly disappointed.  maybe i've read too many posts about how it is the best of all disney shows but we felt that Wishes at MK was best, Illuminations at Epcot 2nd best and i'd put WOC in 3rd place (we've yet to see the fireworks at DL).  don't get me wrong, we thought WOC was good, just not the best of all disney shows.


----------



## HydroGuy

d1gitman said:


> we saw WOC for the first time last week and i have to say that we were mildly disappointed.  maybe i've read too many posts about how it is the best of all disney shows but we felt that Wishes at MK was best, Illuminations at Epcot 2nd best and i'd put WOC in 3rd place (we've yet to see the fireworks at DL).  don't get me wrong, we thought WOC was good, just not the best of all disney shows.



FWIW, even DLR vets do not place WOC as the best Disney show at DLR. It is less popular than Fantasmic and Remember Dreams Come True fireworks.

See "Remember Dreams Come True, Fantasmic or World of Color? Which is your favorite?" http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2544183

I am of course in another camp and think WOC is head and shoulders above any Disney show even at the overseas parks. But with a screen handle like "Hydro" Guy maybe that is not too surprising?


----------



## yeheyprincex2

Will I still have a chance for getting 3 FP's on this day in the middle of the day?
looks like there are no lunch or dinner packages left this yearly !?


----------



## djmeredith

FYI:  FPs for WOC ran out around 1:00 on Friday July 25.  I missed out, but we have other days to try again.  I just had no idea they were running out so early these days, but with only one show I can see why.


----------



## bellebookworm9

yeheyprincex2 said:


> Will I still have a chance for getting 3 FP's on this day in the middle of the day?
> looks like there are no lunch or dinner packages left this yearly !?



I just checked, there are packages at all restaurants at a variety of times for a party of three on that day...


----------



## yeheyprincex2

bellebookworm9 said:


> I just checked, there are packages at all restaurants at a variety of times for a party of three on that day...



Yes, I went back and found times available.


----------



## misamom

SultanPprShkr said:


> Standing for a few hours is not necessarily necessary. If there's only one show, then you'll probably be standing for an hour to hour & half + 30 min show.
> 
> Below I've attached the map from the OP, but have included a red rectangle in the blue section. That space is my favorite spaces to view the show, it's far enough back you won't get wet, and far / high up enough to see the whole show left to right, and you're center stage to the projections. PS: The VIP sit just behind you, so I trust if the VIP sit there, then standing in front and below them is the ideal spot.



Saturday before last we got fast passes for the second showing of WOC. We asked a CM where the que was (back by the lightposts past Ariel's Grotto as you are heading down to Paradise Pier) and waited there while the first show was in progress. Made our way easily to the red rectangle area shown above when the CMs led us down to the show area. Really happy with our view, loved the show!


----------



## djmeredith

Finally got to see the show tonight and wanted to thank Hydroguy for the info!  My mother is disabled so we viewed from the blue HC section marked on Hydroguy's map. I thought the view was excellent, but dont have any other view to compare it too.  I actually liked WOC better than Fantasmic.


----------



## MermaidMommy

misamom said:


> Saturday before last we got fast passes for the second showing of WOC. We asked a CM where the que was (back by the lightposts past Ariel's Grotto as you are heading down to Paradise Pier) and waited there while the first show was in progress. Made our way easily to the red rectangle area shown above when the CMs led us down to the show area. Really happy with our view, loved the show!


There were two WOC's recently? I thought there has only been one WOC all summer. What time did you go?


----------



## SFD998

misamom said:


> Saturday before last we got fast passes for the second showing of WOC. We asked a CM where the que was (back by the lightposts past Ariel's Grotto as you are heading down to Paradise Pier) and waited there while the first show was in progress. Made our way easily to the red rectangle area shown above when the CMs led us down to the show area. Really happy with our view, loved the show!



I was there a couple of weeks ago (7/12-7/19) and they were only running one show a night. When did they start doing two a night again?


----------



## Califlove

They've been doing 2 shows only on Saturdays this summer


----------



## GeneralTso

I believe they are doing 1 show/night, at 9:45 pm.


----------



## mummabear

We will be visiting in September, the schedule shows WOC at 8.15 during the weekdays and either 9 or 9.45 for F/S/S. Is there any reason why I would do the shows on the weekend (later time) then on one of the 8.15 weekdays? 
I am wondering if it will not yet be dark at 8.15 and if that will affect the atmosphere/visibility?


----------



## adudeinblue

Thanks for the map of the suggested best seating location to watch the show! I'm just wondering how many other DIS Board members ever run into each other at the fire hydrant spot haha


----------



## Brudette

mummabear said:


> We will be visiting in September, the schedule shows WOC at 8.15 during the weekdays and either 9 or 9.45 for F/S/S. Is there any reason why I would do the shows on the weekend (later time) then on one of the 8.15 weekdays?
> I am wondering if it will not yet be dark at 8.15 and if that will affect the atmosphere/visibility?



Bump for this question. I am curious too.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

mummabear said:


> We will be visiting in September, the schedule shows WOC at 8.15 during the weekdays and either 9 or 9.45 for F/S/S. Is there any reason why I would do the shows on the weekend (later time) then on one of the 8.15 weekdays?
> I am wondering if it will not yet be dark at 8.15 and if that will affect the atmosphere/visibility?



You don't need to worry at all---it* will* be dark by 8:15pm, and the atmosphere/visibility will be just fine(they don't run WOC until it is dark)!

If you are able/willing to see WOC on a weeknight, there's no need to hold off for a later show on the weekend---of course, unless you would like to!


----------



## poseys

We are thinking of doing WOC on a weekday evening in September when the parks are normally slower during the day. I am wondering what to expect with WOC crowds. Is it still going to be packed? Do we still want to show up 90 minutes early to try and get a rail spot?


----------



## sharonabe

I did a search, but still too many posts to wade through, so I apologize if this has been asked and answered.

How wet is the wet zone?  Is there a difference in degree depending on the wet zone?  If you could reference the map in the OP that would be helpful.


----------



## bellebookworm9

sharonabe said:


> I did a search, but still too many posts to wade through, so I apologize if this has been asked and answered.
> 
> How wet is the wet zone?  Is there a difference in degree depending on the wet zone?  If you could reference the map in the OP that would be helpful.



In May, we watched two nights in a row from the farthest left yellow star in the yellow section. Even with a poncho, I got very wet. It depends quite a bit on the wind as well.


----------



## Nosepass

sharonabe said:


> How wet is the wet zone?  Is there a difference in degree depending on the wet zone?  If you could reference the map in the OP that would be helpful.



It depends entirely on the wind; I'm not sure how to measure wetness but you can get pretty wet. In my experience it is not particularly likely though


----------



## HydroGuy

poseys said:


> We are thinking of doing WOC on a weekday evening in September when the parks are normally slower during the day. I am wondering what to expect with WOC crowds.* Is it still going to be packed? Do we still want to show up 90 minutes early to try and get a rail spot?*



Every WOC is packed, so yes. Yes, arriving 90 minutes early is still the best plan. May there be nights that is not necessary? Probably. But the question is if you want a for sure good spot or not. If so, then 90 minutes early is the way to go.


----------



## Moonwolf

I have a tip if you don't have short kids and get to WoC a little late. Wait until they have everyone stand up (I think 20-30 minutes before the show starts) then wander down to the desired area. You won't be getting a rail spot but I tried this twice and got a decent position by the left-most second row yellow star in the yellow section where was able to see the water between people and there was definitely room for 2 or 3 more families behind us before things would get really crowded. I think there were two or three people between me and the rail.

I did this on a Wed night and Fri night two weeks ago and got almost the exact same spot for my 4 person family. he first night we got there when everyone was sitting and found a spot in the back of the third row but once everyone stood up I noticed there was room in the back of the second row so we switched. The second night there was a cast member at the entrance saying if you didn't have a family member saving a spot for you there wouldn't be room but I wandered past them and found there was plenty of spaces since once again everyone had stood up and people take up a lot less space standing than they do sitting.

It wasn't prime viewing but it was better then being all the way off to the side or to the back. And it doesn't hurt to check it out if there is room instead of taking the cast member's word on it.


----------



## keahgirl8

Great tip, Moonwolf!  I am a solo adult, so this works for me!  I rarely get there more than 30 minutes early and I can always see.


----------



## kkmcan

A couple of years ago over a busy Oct weekend they scheduled 3 shows of WOC with the last show being at 11 when the park closed. We weren't planning on seeing it but as we left Paradise Pier to head to the exit we walked by WOC as it was just starting.  

There weren't very many people watching and we thought we'd just stand in the very back of all the roped off sections and watch. It turned out great! The kids who were too tired went to find a bench to sit on and those in our group who wanted to watch it stayed and stood in the back.  

I'm really hoping that it works out the same when we go this year. We'll be there on Sat Oct 4th.  The very same weekend we tried this a few years ago.  Do they still do 3 shows a night on super busy weekends?


----------



## disneymath

This thread was very hekpful as I planned our fist DLR trip ... thanks hydroguy!

We attended the 9:45 show on Saturday, August 16th (triple AP blackout day) and opted to do a WoC lunch package at Cathay Circle.  Overall it was a positive experience.

Our party of 8 was seated in one of the CC private dining rooms.  Although others have suggested to avoid this, it worked out fine for us - almost like having family dinner only in a fancy dining room.  Food was very good, server was entertaining.  Only real glitch was that the kids entrees were not served before, or even with, the adult meals.  My brother in law had to get up and track down our waiter.  Their food arrived quickly then.

We lined up at 8:30ish for WoC  and were the first family at the designated CC spot.  My intention was to go right down to the front of the reserved viewing section, but the CM would not let us.  So we opted for the second set of steps in our designated section.

This area did not get too crowded, although the other sections were packed! A bunch of people tried to crowd in at the last minute, but most were not CC WoC pkg guests, so were instructed by CMs to move out of the area.

Our view of the show was great, but we did have to hold the 5yo twins so they could see.  Fortunately, everyone really enjoyed the show.  As newbies to WoC, the package worked out well, though it was an extravagance we likely would not repeat.


----------



## closetmickey

sharonabe said:


> I did a search, but still too many posts to wade through, so I apologize if this has been asked and answered.
> 
> How wet is the wet zone?  Is there a difference in degree depending on the wet zone?  If you could reference the map in the OP that would be helpful.



We were in the front row, on the railing of yellow section last night (thank you DD9 injured in a wheelchair pixie dust!), just to the right of reserved seating, and with little wind were quite wet. My oldest, who did not put on a sweatshirt, was soaked!  I put on my hoodie early on and although it got very wet, I was practically dry once I took it off.  Would definitely recommend that strategy.  The view was wonderful!


----------



## dayvewc

closetmickey said:


> We were in the front row, on the railing of yellow section last night (thank you DD9 injured in a wheelchair pixie dust!), just to the right of reserved seating, and with little wind were quite wet. My oldest, who did not put on a sweatshirt, was soaked!  I put on my hoodie early on and although it got very wet, I was practically dry once I took it off.  Would definitely recommend that strategy.  The view was wonderful!



Please tell me you are recommending that people wear a hoodie during the show and then take it off, and not that you are recommending that they injure their children so that they are in wheelchairs for the view.   

  (Couldn't resist)


----------



## HydroGuy

disneymath said:


> This thread was very hekpful as I planned our fist DLR trip ... thanks hydroguy!


Glad it helped. 



disneymath said:


> We lined up at 8:30ish for WoC  and were the first family at the designated CC spot.  My intention was to go right down to the front of the reserved viewing section, *but the CM would not let us. * So we opted for the second set of steps in our designated section.


Unfortunately you have to be firm with some of the CMs as discussed in the OP.


----------



## closetmickey

dayvewc said:


> Please tell me you are recommending that people wear a hoodie during the show and then take it off, and not that you are recommending that they injure their children so that they are in wheelchairs for the view.
> 
> (Couldn't resist)



Well it *was* a great view!


----------



## disneymath

HydroGuy said:


> Glad it helped.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you have to be firm with some of the CMs as discussed in the OP.



If we had been a smaller party, I might have pushed it, but with 8 of us and the crowds streaming in around us, it seemed best to just make due with what we were being told was available to us.

In the end, it worked out fine - with nothing to compare it to, it seemed like we had a great view (and, thankfully, the twins aren't that heavy)!

I'm just glad the other adults in my group finally agreed to line up early ... don't think we would have been able to stay together at all had we followed the advice of our waiter at CC who made a point of stressing that we only had to show up at 9:30 or so to get great seats together!


----------



## jennine

Anyone have an idea of what time of day FP's are gone? 

Our flight arrives on Tues. Oct.14th @ 2pm so we are hoping to make it to DCA between 4-5.  I believe there is a MHP going on this night as well.  Will we be out of luck for a FP?


----------



## abminer

jennine said:


> Anyone have an idea of what time of day FP's are gone?



I'm wondering the same thing.  We're going during Gay Days weekend (though trying WOC on DL day to avoid some of the crowds) so I know FPs will likely go fast.   

Also, if we want to be in the yellow section, when do we get FPs?  If you show up at the machine, does it tell you what color it is currently distributing?  Or just ask the CM?


----------



## HydroGuy

jennine said:


> Anyone have an idea of what time of day FP's are gone?
> 
> Our flight arrives on Tues. Oct.14th @ 2pm so we are hoping to make it to DCA between 4-5.  I believe there is a MHP going on this night as well.  Will we be out of luck for a FP?



Hard to say, but if there is only one show that night like recently then I doubt there will be FPs at 4PM.


----------



## RnbwSktles

I just saw WOC for the first time on Sunday 8/31 and had the dining pkg with Wine Country. I got on the end of a pretty long line of diners around 8:40, maybe even a little later. I meant to be earlier, but the single rider line on RSR took much longer than anticipated.

I started to get nervous when they let us into the reserved area. It looked like it was already packed, and the line was moving slow like the people in front of me had no where to go  However, once I got further down I saw that the 2 center areas were mostly empty. People were along the railing, but I could be right behind them and still probably see fine since they weren't packed in yet. I walked all the way to the opposite side of the area to the stairs and saw that they were completely empty. Apparently, everyone thought they were off limits. I staked out a spot at the top right on the corner so there was nothing in front of me and I was the only one there for quite some time! I think I was right by the "g" in "Reserved Viewing" in the center of the map. It ended up being almost the perfect spot. I had an unobstructed view of the entire show except for the very right, but that was fine.

My view  Some people had left by this point since the show was over.







I also want to add that people were absolutely packed like sardines into the end of the blue section near the Wet Zone. They literally could not move and were pressed up against the ropes. These people were already like 10 ft back from the railing and would not see anything! Right before the show started, an older gentleman had to be taken out because it appeared he either fainted, or was about to. They sat him down right in front/below me in the clear area and he was alert, but not doing so well. Do yourself a favor, and either get there very early for an excellent spot, or take a so-so spot in the back if necessary.


----------



## TinkerJR

RnbwSktles said:


> I just saw WOC for the first time on Sunday 8/31 and had the dining pkg with Wine Country. I got on the end of a pretty long line of diners around 8:40, maybe even a little later. I meant to be earlier, but the single rider line on RSR took much longer than anticipated.
> 
> My view  Some people had left by this point since the show was over.
> 
> I also want to add that people were absolutely packed like sardines into the end of the blue section near the Wet Zone. They literally could not move and were pressed up against the ropes. These people were already like 10 ft back from the railing and would not see anything! Right before the show started, an older gentleman had to be taken out because it appeared he either fainted, or was about to. They sat him down right in front/below me in the clear area and he was alert, but not doing so well. Do yourself a favor, and either get there very early for an excellent spot, or take a so-so spot in the back if necessary.



We had very good luck with our WCT fast passes for WOC.  On our July trip, we were able to sit with our legs stretched out until just before the show started.  Not too many people at all, and my little ones didn't get squished against the railing.   When we did the CC fast passes the year before, I had to play blocker to keep them from getting stepped on.


----------



## darrenf67

Anyone remember from last year when the WOC was closed to get its holiday makeover? TIA


----------



## AndyR

They were running 'tests' after the park had closed this past weekend. I couldn't get a good view of the water screens, but the segments they were running had a lot of 'icy blue' color to them.


----------



## mom2rtk

AndyR said:


> They were running 'tests' after the park had closed this past weekend. I couldn't get a good view of the water screens, but* the segments they were running had a lot of 'icy blue' color to them*.



 I'm SHOCKED!


----------



## AndyR




----------



## spcmtn mama

My plan for WOC is to see it our second day, which is also our early admission at DL.  I would like to take everyone's tickets over to DCA when it opens to get FP for WOC and RSR, while they stay at DL.  Is that possible?  Does it make a diff. if everyone entered DCA on our first day at the parks?

Thanks in advance for any help with this!


----------



## zipadeedoodamom

We have a WOC dinner booked at Ariel's.  I wasn't sure which reserved viewing area we will be directed to.  Will we be sent to the Wine Country circle down front or the Carthay row in the back?


----------



## HydroGuy

spcmtn mama said:


> My plan for WOC is to see it our second day, which is also our early admission at DL.  I would like to take everyone's tickets over to DCA when it opens to get FP for WOC and RSR, while they stay at DL.  Is that possible?



It is possible. But I would not do that. I would wait a couple hours until after DCA opened. I suspect it would be best for you to get RSR FPs for a late afternoon window so you can ride that and then have time to queue up for WOC. If you get an RSR FP when DCA opens the window will be in the morning. That would work if you wanted your whole crew to come over to DCA in the morning and stay there. Otherwise, go to DCA later.



spcmtn mama said:


> Does it make a diff. if everyone entered DCA on our first day at the parks?


No.


----------



## HydroGuy

zipadeedoodamom said:


> We have a WOC dinner booked at Ariel's.  I wasn't sure which reserved viewing area we will be directed to.  Will we be sent to the Wine Country circle down front or the Carthay row in the back?



When we did AG/WOC in August they did not direct us anywhere. But no matter where they try to direct you, you should go to the spot you want to go to.


----------



## ACDSNY

Does anyone know if the lunch and dinner Wine Country package have the same viewing area?  I currently have lunch scheduled for November and trying to decide if I should move it to dinner.


----------



## RnbwSktles

ACDSNY said:


> Does anyone know if the lunch and dinner Wine Country package have the same viewing area?  I currently have lunch scheduled for November and trying to decide if I should move it to dinner.



I don't know if they are different, but I did lunch and had a perfect view! I got there about 45 mins early I think. Assuming the viewing area is the same, I would go all the way to the left of the second railing (so not water level, but the next one up) and stand at the top of the stairs.


----------



## ACDSNY

RnbwSktles said:


> I don't know if they are different, but I did lunch and had a perfect view! I got there about 45 mins early I think. Assuming the viewing area is the same, I would go all the way to the left of the second railing (so not water level, but the next one up) and stand at the top of the stairs.



Thanks for the info, I guess I'll keep my lunch reservations after all.


----------



## RnbwSktles

ACDSNY said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess I'll keep my lunch reservations after all.



No problem 
I meant to say that my advice is only if the railings are already full. Of course those views are best.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Does anyone know if World of Color will be receiving any sort of upgrades coming up? I know they change it to the Winter Dreams version at Christmastime, but I'm wondering if they will be changing the normal show any time soon...? Maybe adding some new sequences or taking some out?


----------



## mom2rtk

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Does anyone know if World of Color will be receiving any sort of upgrades coming up? I know they change it to the Winter Dreams version at Christmastime, but I'm wondering if they will be changing the normal show any time soon...? Maybe adding some new sequences or taking some out?



Rumor is it will get a big overhaul for the 60th anniversary next year.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

mom2rtk said:


> Rumor is it will get a big overhaul for the 60th anniversary next year.



RIGHT! Thanks! Hoping it'll be running when my family goes in the spring. We're really hoping for some changes, since we've seen it so many times. Still our favorite show!


----------



## HydroGuy

ACDSNY said:


> Does anyone know if the lunch and dinner Wine Country package have the same viewing area?  I currently have lunch scheduled for November and trying to decide if I should move it to dinner.



All reservations go to the same basic area as described in the OP. I have never heard of a difference but if there is it should not matter because you should always tell the OP where you want to go - to the front rails is always my advice.


----------



## mom2rtk

We are considering doing a dining package the night we arrive since we'll be there too late to get a FP and it will be the first day of the Candlelight Processional and I expect things to be busy.

Can someone tell me what time lunch at CC ends and dinner begins?


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom2rtk said:


> We are considering doing a dining package the night we arrive since we'll be there too late to get a FP and it will be the first day of the Candlelight Processional and I expect things to be busy.
> 
> Can someone tell me what time lunch at CC ends and dinner begins?



I ate at the CCR last month and the first available dinner time was at 4:30pm (but that was when WoC started at 8:15pm since it was a shorten day). I could be wrong but I would say that the last lunch time at CCR is around 3pm since dinner starts at 4:30pm.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> I ate at the CCR last month and the first available dinner time was at 4:30pm (but that was when WoC started at 8:15pm since it was a shorten day). I could be wrong but I would say that the last lunch time at CCR is around 3pm since dinner starts at 4:30pm.



Thanks Bret! I want to eat early enough that we are not rushed getting over to WoC and I don't want to worry about running late. But I don't want to schedule so early that we'll be stressed if our flight runs late.


----------



## Karin1984

Hi all, 

I need some advice, I've already read a lot in this thread but still not sure what to do. I'm travelling solo, half November, I'm a Disneyland newbie, question: Fast pass or package or neither?
- Standing in line for FP and to get into the area, seems like a waste of my touring time. 
- The package is my fear of not liking everything on the special menu (Wine County is probably my choice) and the costs.
- Neither will give me touring time and save me money, but is that wise for a first timer? How easy is it as solo traveller to get a good spot at the last moment?

Thank you for your advice


----------



## mom2rtk

If there's more than one show and you do the dinner package, do you get your choice of shows? Or does it depend on your dinner time?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:


> If there's more than one show and you do the dinner package, do you get your choice of shows? Or does it depend on your dinner time?



The one time we did the WOC package, we ate lunch at CCR (much cheaper than dinner!) and were given the choice of which show we wanted to see. I don't know if that is normal or not though.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The one time we did the WOC package, we ate lunch at CCR (much cheaper than dinner!) and were given the choice of which show we wanted to see. I don't know if that is normal or not though.



Thanks Jamie! we're traveling that day so I have no interest in a late show. But then I still don't even know if they'll be doing more than one show that day. Hopefully with CP going on they'll have the sense to have 2.

I'd love to hear more reports on whether choice of shows is still how they would handle this.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> If there's more than one show and you do the dinner package, do you get your choice of shows? Or does it depend on your dinner time?



It used to be that when you  made your res for dining you also made your res for which show you wanted to see. Not sure if they still do that when they have two shows.


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> It used to be that when you  made your res for dining you also made your res for which show you wanted to see. Not sure if they still do that when they have two shows.



Thanks for that. Maybe I'll call to make the reservation so I can double check.


----------



## HydroGuy

Karin1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice, I've already read a lot in this thread but still not sure what to do. I'm travelling solo, half November, I'm a Disneyland newbie, question: Fast pass or package or neither?
> - Standing in line for FP and to get into the area, seems like a waste of my touring time.
> - The package is my fear of not liking everything on the special menu (Wine County is probably my choice) and the costs.
> - Neither will give me touring time and save me money, but is that wise for a first timer? How easy is it as solo traveller to get a good spot at the last moment?
> 
> Thank you for your advice



How many days do you have at DLR? If you have at least two full days I would recommend seeing WOC. if only one, then I would recommend skipping it.

If you are getting a dining package thinking it will save you time or get you a better spot with less time waiting, then that is not the case on average. So my answer would be do not get the dinner package.

If you are solo that does improve your chances of seeing WOC without as long of a wait. But it depends on how tall you are.

Even with me being 5' 11", I would still plan to wait a minimum of 60 minutes to see WOC if I wanted to get a good viewing spot.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Karin1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice, I've already read a lot in this thread but still not sure what to do. I'm travelling solo, half November, I'm a Disneyland newbie, question: Fast pass or package or neither?
> - Standing in line for FP and to get into the area, seems like a waste of my touring time.
> - The package is my fear of not liking everything on the special menu (Wine County is probably my choice) and the costs.
> - Neither will give me touring time and save me money, but is that wise for a first timer? How easy is it as solo traveller to get a good spot at the last moment?
> 
> Thank you for your advice



I would DEFINITELY recommend going with the FP. It's not as big a deal as it might seem. In my family's experience it is basically impossible to get a good spot at all without a fastpass.  And it's not even a big deal to just pick up WoC fastpasses when we're done with GRR or something. We've always been able to get great spots, although it does take a little bit of waiting. But yeah, I'd vote FP.


----------



## Diszona

HydroGuy said:


> How many days do you have at DLR? If you have at least two full days I would recommend seeing WOC. if only one, then I would recommend skipping it.
> 
> If you are getting a dining package thinking it will save you time or get you a better spot with less time waiting, then that is not the case on average. So my answer would be do not get the dinner package.
> 
> If you are solo that does improve your chances of seeing WOC without as long of a wait. But it depends on how tall you are.
> 
> Even with me being 5' 11", I would still plan to wait a minimum of 60 minutes to see WOC if I wanted to get a good viewing spot.



I can't speak for the average, but I will say when we did it last week (we ate at the Wine Country Trattoria, which was great) we got a spot right in the front, unobstructed on a rail with no wait about 30 minutes before the start of the show.  It probably depends on which night you a going (we did it Monday) and the kind of crowd that day.


----------



## HydroGuy

Diszona said:


> I can't speak for the average, but I will say when we did it last week (we ate at the Wine Country Trattoria, which was great) we got a spot right in the front, unobstructed on a rail with no wait about 30 minutes before the start of the show.  It probably depends on which night you a going (we did it Monday) and the kind of crowd that day.



Yes, I hear of that happening. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Karin1984

Diszona said:


> I can't speak for the average, but I will say when we did it last week (we ate at the Wine Country Trattoria, which was great) we got a spot right in the front, unobstructed on a rail with no wait about 30 minutes before the start of the show.  It probably depends on which night you a going (we did it Monday) and the kind of crowd that day.



Thanks for sharing! I plan to be there on a Wednesday, a weekday should have lower crowds. 



ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I would DEFINITELY recommend going with the FP. It's not as big a deal as it might seem. In my family's experience it is basically impossible to get a good spot at all without a fastpass.  And it's not even a big deal to just pick up WoC fastpasses when we're done with GRR or something. We've always been able to get great spots, although it does take a little bit of waiting. But yeah, I'd vote FP.



Good to know! A local friend also told me getting WoC fastpasses is not taking so much time anymore as it did in the beginning. (I'll skip GRR, not much fun when travelling solo  )



HydroGuy said:


> How many days do you have at DLR? If you have at least two full days I would recommend seeing WOC. if only one, then I would recommend skipping it.
> 
> If you are getting a dining package thinking it will save you time or get you a better spot with less time waiting, then that is not the case on average. So my answer would be do not get the dinner package.
> 
> If you are solo that does improve your chances of seeing WOC without as long of a wait. But it depends on how tall you are.
> 
> Even with me being 5' 11", I would still plan to wait a minimum of 60 minutes to see WOC if I wanted to get a good viewing spot.



I'm about 5' 6'', so I will need a good spot  
I have several days, (Sun 3PM - Thursday 5PM), I do have time to see WOC. But as it's my first visit I want to see everything at a leisurely pace.


----------



## maleficent55

Hi! I could use a little help planning! I've read a bit around on this thread but can't read it all!

We (a party of 4 adults and 1 toddler) are coming to the parks with park hoppers 10/24-10/27. We have MHP on Monday the 27th and I want to save either Saturday or Sunday to see F! For our first time ever. 
I'm trying to figure out which night would be best for is to try to see WOC (for our first time too). I was originally thinking Friday night, since we are getting kicked out of DL anyway (because of the MHP on that night that we don't have tickets for). But will the crowds be exceptional on Friday due to all of the people heading over to DCA who aren't going to the MHP?

So which night is a big question? And my other question is to get a dining package or not? 
I'm thinking if we try to see the show in Friday maybe we SHOULD get a dining package because the crowds will be so much larger? Or not?!?

I will add that the least amount of time we have to queue up, the best. Not so much because of the toddler but because my husband walks on prosthetics. Standing around in one spot is much harder than actually walking and moving, which is why he also gets a DAS. 

Any tips surrounding these issues would be fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## HydroGuy

maleficent55 said:


> Hi! I could use a little help planning! I've read a bit around on this thread but can't read it all!
> 
> We (a party of 4 adults and 1 toddler) are coming to the parks with park hoppers 10/24-10/27. We have MHP on Monday the 27th and I want to save either Saturday or Sunday to see F! For our first time ever.
> I'm trying to figure out which night would be best for is to try to see WOC (for our first time too). I was originally thinking Friday night, since we are getting kicked out of DL anyway (because of the MHP on that night that we don't have tickets for). But will the crowds be exceptional on Friday due to all of the people heading over to DCA who aren't going to the MHP?
> 
> So which night is a big question? And my other question is to get a dining package or not?
> I'm thinking if we try to see the show in Friday maybe we SHOULD get a dining package because the crowds will be so much larger? Or not?!?
> 
> I will add that the least amount of time we have to queue up, the best. Not so much because of the toddler but because my husband walks on prosthetics. Standing around in one spot is much harder than actually walking and moving, which is why he also gets a DAS.
> 
> Any tips surrounding these issues would be fantastic! Thank you!



Have you read the OP? I pretty much answers all these questions. Except for which night to go! 

o Crowds at DCA have no real impact on WOC because it is all FP reserved.

o A WOC dining res does not get you much more than a free FP. It is only worth doing the dining res if you want to dine at one of those restaurants anyways.

o Once you get your WOC spot you all - including your husband can sit and wait for the show to start. He will need to stand during the show of course if he is in the regular area.

o If you want to have a slam dunk good view of the show you need to queue 90 minutes early as outlined in the OP. If you want to take a chance at a poor view you can try 60 minutes. I would take that chance when seeing WOC for the first time. A good view of the show vs. not being able to see makes all the difference.

o I think going Friday night is the best night to go because you have to leave DL anyways. That will bump crowds up at DCA and it is the best time to see a show for which you have a reservation.


----------



## maleficent55

HydroGuy said:


> Have you read the OP? I pretty much answers all these questions. Except for which night to go!
> 
> o Crowds at DCA have no real impact on WOC because it is all FP reserved.
> 
> o A WOC dining res does not get you much more than a free FP. It is only worth doing the dining res if you want to dine at one of those restaurants anyways.
> 
> o Once you get your WOC spot you all - including your husband can sit and wait for the show to start. He will need to stand during the show of course if he is in the regular area.
> 
> o If you want to have a slam dunk good view of the show you need to queue 90 minutes early as outlined in the OP. If you want to take a chance at a poor view you can try 60 minutes. I would take that chance when seeing WOC for the first time. A good view of the show vs. not being able to see makes all the difference.
> 
> o I think going Friday night is the best night to go because you have to leave DL anyways. That will bump crowds up at DCA and it is the best time to see a show for which you have a reservation.




I guess I was questioning doing a WOC dining package was because of the 
Reports from people about lining up so late...maybe 30-60 minutes vs 60-90 minutes and getting a much better viewing area? Anytime we can shave off of standing/sitting around the better.


----------



## HydroGuy

maleficent55 said:


> I guess I was questioning doing a WOC dining package was because of the
> Reports from people about lining up so late...maybe 30-60 minutes vs 60-90 minutes and getting a much better viewing area? Anytime we can shave off of standing/sitting around the better.



It depends on whether you want to see the show with a "for sure" good view or not.

One of my co-workers took her kids to see WOC in June. They had seen it before from a good spot so know how good it is. That night they did not arrive early enough to get a for sure good spot. They left with her kids in tears. This story has played out countless time on this forum over the last 4 years since WOC debuted. 

You can risk that or you can plan to arrive 90 minutes before the show. 75 minutes early may be enough if you have a dining package. 30 minutes may be enough on certain nights if you get really lucky. I am telling you if you want to see the show then do not count on getting lucky and plan to arrive 90 minutes early. It is much, much better to be 15 minutes too early to see this show rather than 15 minutes too late.

It is Disney's fault for designing such a poor viewing area. But the show is excellent when you have a good view. The dining package will not save you much if any time in waiting.


----------



## MG3G

Sorry this thread is HUGE and I didn't see it glancing through---
Can someone please explain how handicapped seating works?  I will be on my scooter and have a family of 7 - 2 adults, 5 children.  Will we be allowed to see the show together?  Is there a suggestion on which viewing area is better for HC access?  Do we get a fast past still?  AND is the view any good from the HC area?  I CAN NOT stand for 26 minutes let alone the wait BUT maybe if the HC area is no good we can get a dining package and I can sit on the stairs or something?


----------



## HydroGuy

MG3G said:


> Sorry this thread is HUGE and I didn't see it glancing through---
> Can someone please explain how handicapped seating works?  I will be on my scooter and have a family of 7 - 2 adults, 5 children.  Will we be allowed to see the show together?  Is there a suggestion on which viewing area is better for HC access?  Do we get a fast past still?  AND is the view any good from the HC area?  I CAN NOT stand for 26 minutes let alone the wait BUT maybe if the HC area is no good we can get a dining package and I can sit on the stairs or something?



I do not know the answer to your questions. Hopefully others will. I need to update the map in the OP because there is now an HC section near the front in what used to be the yellow section. Not sure how to get in that area but I would try to find out how and go there if I was working with an HC situation. 

HTH


----------



## Eeee-va

MG3G said:


> Sorry this thread is HUGE and I didn't see it glancing through---
> Can someone please explain how handicapped seating works?  I will be on my scooter and have a family of 7 - 2 adults, 5 children.  Will we be allowed to see the show together?  Is there a suggestion on which viewing area is better for HC access?  Do we get a fast past still?  AND is the view any good from the HC area?  I CAN NOT stand for 26 minutes let alone the wait BUT maybe if the HC area is no good we can get a dining package and I can sit on the stairs or something?



Unless something has changed significantly, I know you will all need Fastpasses, so that's the most important part.  

The rest is speculation and guesswork on my part--my mom and I saw World of Color several years ago and she uses an ECV at Disneyland Resort.  I do not know the number of people they allow to accompany a guest in a wheelchair/ECV; I thought the total number in your party could be no more than 6 on rides, but I'm not even sure about that (when I go with my mom our party size is no more than 4).

I THINK you should be able to take your scooter into some sort of viewing area and sit on it, whether you can go to the general area or have to go to the handicapped area.  The handicapped viewing has benches which I believe will be reserved for people who need them, which (if you don't use your scooter) would include you.

I don't THINK you can sit on the stairs during the show, even in the dining section.  Even if you could, I imagine you wouldn't be able to see.  (But if you were to pay for a dining package, I'd think they'd _presumably_ set up some sort of area for you.)

Several years ago, they allowed people in ECVs/wheelchairs to go in before everyone else and choose their own spot anywhere in that color section, and then others were let in after them.  If they made a new handicapped section for WoC, that policy may (or may not) have changed. Hopefully someone who has been more recently can help.  

If no one can help here, you can ask when you get your Fastpasses.  I'd plan to get to the waiting area for WoC WELL before they start letting people into the viewing area and ask there, too, because sometimes communication is lacking and the FP people may not know what is actually happening at the show.


----------



## bellebookworm9

MG3G said:


> Sorry this thread is HUGE and I didn't see it glancing through---
> Can someone please explain how handicapped seating works?  I will be on my scooter and have a family of 7 - 2 adults, 5 children.  Will we be allowed to see the show together?  Is there a suggestion on which viewing area is better for HC access?  Do we get a fast past still?  AND is the view any good from the HC area?  I CAN NOT stand for 26 minutes let alone the wait BUT maybe if the HC area is no good we can get a dining package and I can sit on the stairs or something?



When I was there in May, we observed the following for the YELLOW section: 

-I do not know about the FP question, but I would certainly recommend getting one just in case. The CMs at the distribution kiosks may be more helpful with this. 
-Groups with a wheelchair/ECV were gathered near number 3 on the first post map, facing those of us queuing with FPs for yellow. 
-Those groups were allowed in first, even with a larger number of people, and directed to the second tier of the yellow section, at the rail (the row above/behind the wet section). However, one group did ask to be allowed down at the front section rail, and they were accommodated. I don't know if this is common practice.
-Since your group is at the front of a slightly raised tier, your view should be fine, and you may remain seated on your scooter. Really no need to do the dining package.


----------



## cmpeter

We did the Carthay Circle dining package on Thursday.  They directed us to the back green "reserved" area on the map from the first page.  Handicapped seating was in front of us, not behind us.  In addition there were two benches on the end of our section (towards the middle blue area on the map) that were not marked handicapped, but were only for folks with a laminated card that indicated they needed seating (the folks sitting there told us they got them because they were "old"(they said it in a joking way.)

We were right up against the rail as we got there early and were the second family that entered the area.  I asked the CM about sitting in the WCT dining area (it was towards the middle blue circle raised area on the map) and was told that I could not move.  I suppose I could have asked for a lead, but waiting would have then meant that there were no rail spots left as the area was filling quickly.)

If I did a dining package again, I would pick WCT as that area seemed more center and closer than the CCR area.


----------



## RebelRebecca

I read and didn't see this in here.  Can someone give me the down low on the cool ears I see in the videos?


----------



## Nonsuch

RebelRebecca said:


> I read and didn't see this in here.  Can someone give me the down low on the cool ears I see in the videos?


Those are "Glow With the Show" ear hats, which are controlled by the WOC show and other places in the parks.  The hats also interact with each other.  They are quite cool, but very few people wear them.  The incredible videos with thousands of synchronized hats only occurs during special events, when the hats were given away free.

"Glow With the Show" is being rebranded as "Made With Magic", with some new interactive devices.


----------



## maburke

A bit of trivia: I've heard the glow with the show ears from DL do not work in WDW, but they do work in DL Paris.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Have the viewing sections changed at all lately?  I don't want to unknowingly plan for a spot that's not available to everyone anymore.  We had a great experience last year, thanks to this thread, and I'd like to repeat it for this trip.


----------



## gmi3804

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Have the viewing sections changed at all lately?  I don't want to unknowingly plan for a spot that's not available to everyone anymore.  We had a great experience last year, thanks to this thread, and I'd like to repeat it for this trip.



They're the same as in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

gmi3804 said:


> They're the same as in the first post of this thread.



Just to confirm, handicapped and reserved areas haven't changed from what's pictured in the first post?


----------



## birdmom

Spots are still the same, but over the weekend they had a soft opening for the "holiday show" so that was a nice change


----------



## Mouseketeers4

birdmom said:


> Spots are still the same, but over the weekend they had a soft opening for the "holiday show" so that was a nice change



Thank you!  I hope we enjoy the winter show too.  I loved the regular version, so I'm a little worried about being disappointed with Winter Dreams.


----------



## BlazerFan

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Thank you!  I hope we enjoy the winter show too.  I loved the regular version, so I'm a little worried about being disappointed with Winter Dreams.



Is the winter show the same as last year or did they make changes?


----------



## HydroGuy

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Just to confirm, handicapped and reserved areas haven't changed from what's pictured in the first post?



HC areas do get moved from time to time and the first post needs to be updated based on what I saw in July. I have not had time!

There was (is?) an HC section in the front of the yellow section. Your best bet is to check with the CMs when you get there about HC areas.


----------



## BARBARAL26

We are planning on dining at CC for WOC dec 13th. My question is does anyone know what the menu selection is? Or even better menus at the other restaurants also. I understand the menu changes with the season.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

When do WoC passes run out lately?  Would I be able to pull one at, say, 1pm on a Monday afternoon?  WoC is a completely new thing to me...I'm new to Disneyland in general really.

Also, what is the run time on this year's incarnation of Winter Dreams?  I'm trying to decide if I can watch it and still make it back to DL for the Holiday fireworks on Main Street in the same evening.  Will be solo, so can hustle along easily.


----------



## HydroGuy

joyfulDisneytears said:


> When do WoC passes run out lately?  Would I be able to pull one at, say, 1pm on a Monday afternoon?  WoC is a completely new thing to me...I'm new to Disneyland in general really.
> 
> Also, what is the run time on this year's incarnation of Winter Dreams?  I'm trying to decide if I can watch it and still make it back to DL for the Holiday fireworks on Main Street in the same evening.  Will be solo, so can hustle along easily.



I had a thread on this I updated a few days ago...

Holiday Fireworks and WOC on Same Night?
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3348071

Last week on a Thursday I got a WOCWD FP at 2:30PM after the park opened at 10AM. This was opening day for WD.

WD lasts about 24 minutes.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

HydroGuy said:


> I had a thread on this I updated a few days ago...  Holiday Fireworks and WOC on Same Night? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3348071  Last week on a Thursday I got a WOCWD FP at 2:30PM after the park opened at 10AM. This was opening day for WD.  WD lasts about 24 minutes.



Thanks! The nights in December when I'll be there, schedule currently says that WOC is at 8:15 and fireworks are at 9:15.   I'm hoping that's ample time to make my way down Main Street to get a good spot for fireworks.


----------



## AndyR

joyfulDisneytears said:


> Thanks! The nights in December when I'll be there, schedule currently says that WOC is at 8:15 and fireworks are at 9:15.   I'm hoping that's ample time to make my way down Main Street to get a good spot for fireworks.



A spot, yes. Good spot, no. Ok spot, yes.


----------



## crystal1313

We are going in two weeks and DS5 and DS6 desperately want to see Olaf in WOCWD.  We plan on pulling a FP when we get there in the morning.  Is it still a rule of thumb to get to the viewing area 90 minutes before the show?  I am hoping to get a spot on the rail so the boys can stand on their own.  DH and I really don't want to have to hold the boys to see as they are too heavy now days to hold that long.  TIA!


----------



## mvf-m11c

crystal1313 said:


> We are going in two weeks and DS5 and DS6 desperately want to see Olaf in WOCWD.  We plan on pulling a FP when we get there in the morning.  Is it still a rule of thumb to get to the viewing area 90 minutes before the show?  I am hoping to get a spot on the rail so the boys can stand on their own.  DH and I really don't want to have to hold the boys to see as they are too heavy now days to hold that long.  TIA!



If you want a front railing spot in the viewing area (depending on what color you get) for WoC Winter Dreams, I would show up at least 30 minutes or even an hour (to be safe) before the CM's let the guests in the viewing area. I would talk to the CM's where they are letting the guests enter the designated color queue so you will be able to go in the queue just when they let the guests in. The CM's will let the guests in one hour before the show starts at it's designated time.


----------



## crystal1313

mvf-m11c said:


> If you want a front railing spot in the viewing area (depending on what color you get) for WoC Winter Dreams, I would show up at least 30 minutes or even an hour (to be safe) before the CM's let the guests in the viewing area. I would talk to the CM's where they are letting the guests enter the designated color queue so you will be able to go in the queue just when they let the guests in. The CM's will let the guests in one hour before the show starts at it's designated time.



Thank you!  With the later show time (9:45) we are trying to determine how long we can wait before DS5 will fall asleep!  He ALWAYS falls asleep while waiting for night time shows....so hoping we can maybe bribe him with a treat while we wait!  30-60 min sounds reasonable...I just hope he can stay awake!  We shall see


----------



## HydroGuy

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you!  With the later show time (9:45) we are trying to determine how long we can wait before DS5 will fall asleep!  He ALWAYS falls asleep while waiting for night time shows....so hoping we can maybe bribe him with a treat while we wait!  30-60 min sounds reasonable...I just hope he can stay awake!  We shall see



That is not 30-60 minutes before the show. That is 30-60 minutes before guests are allowed into the viewing area. Which is typically 60 minutes before the show.

Bottom line is the 90 minute rule is still as much a rule as ever. Nothing has changed.


----------



## mvf-m11c

HydroGuy said:


> That is not 30-60 minutes before the show. That is 30-60 minutes before guests are allowed into the viewing area. Which is typically 60 minutes before the show.
> 
> Bottom line is the 90 minute rule is still as much a rule as ever. Nothing has changed.



Just as HydroGuy said that it is before the CM's let the guests in the viewing area. I have seen people line up and hour before they are let in the viewing area.


----------



## goofy4tink

We'll be at DLR Dec 2 and 3. Planning on doing WOC the night of the 2nd. Two adult couples...3 who aren't going to want to stand around, killing time, for 60+ mins. I was going to book a WOC dining pkg, but one couple is a bit 'tight', if you follow me. So figured FP might be our best bet. So....with all this in mind, with it being the Tues after Thanksgiving, what time should I plan on getting everyone there, for how long a wait?
I know there are no 'exact' times to plan on, but a ballpark would be nice.. Any thoughts?


----------



## HydroGuy

goofy4tink said:


> We'll be at DLR Dec 2 and 3. Planning on doing WOC the night of the 2nd. Two adult couples...3 who aren't going to want to stand around, killing time, for 60+ mins. I was going to book a WOC dining pkg, but one couple is a bit 'tight', if you follow me. So figured FP might be our best bet. So....with all this in mind, with it being the Tues after Thanksgiving, what time should I plan on getting everyone there, for how long a wait?
> I know there are no 'exact' times to plan on, but a ballpark would be nice.. Any thoughts?


I have not seen anything solid to change my mind on the "90 minute rule" in the OP. Especially with normal FP. Reserved dining FP is _maybe _75 minutes. If you are willing to risk a so-so or poor view then 60 minutes may work for you.


----------



## HydroGuy

Here is a link to a blog I wrote on Winter Dreams. 

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2014/11/15/...rld-of-color-winter-dreams-feels-more-disney/


----------



## goofy4tink

HydroGuy said:


> I have not seen anything solid to change my mind on the "90 minute rule" in the OP. Especially with normal FP. Reserved dining FP is maybe 75 minutes. If you are willing to risk a so-so or poor view then 60 minutes may work for you.



Crap. Ah well. They'll just have to wait then. I doubt I'll be back any time soon, so I need to see this show. The fireworks aren't a huge deal for me, but WoC is. Thanks.


----------



## HydroGuy

goofy4tink said:


> Crap. Ah well. They'll just have to wait then. I doubt I'll be back any time soon, so I need to see this show. The fireworks aren't a huge deal for me, but WoC is. Thanks.



FWIW, the Winter Dreams show in December is good but not as good as the regular WOC. I am on the fence in recommending you or anyone see it unless they have plenty of time on their trip such that they can dedicate an evening to WOC. If you decide to spend your time in some other way than Winter Dreams then that has merit. If you decide to see Winter Dreams don't get your hopes sky high. It is cool, and unlike anything at WDW, but does not hold the killer punch that the other show holds. My two cents.


----------



## goofy4tink

HydroGuy said:


> FWIW, the Winter Dreams show in December is good but not as good as the regular WOC. I am on the fence in recommending you or anyone see it unless they have plenty of time on their trip such that they can dedicate an evening to WOC. If you decide to spend your time in some other way than Winter Dreams then that has merit. If you decide to see Winter Dreams don't get your hopes sky high. It is cool, and unlike anything at WDW, but does not hold the killer punch that the other show holds. My two cents.



You are not helping!!! I don't have a ton of time.....two days. I guess I'll just pay it by ear and see what happens. I booked an WOC pkg ADR  at Cathay for lunch....if we decide to go that might fine. If not, so be it. Thanks for your insights. I'm way out of my comfort zone. Ask me anything about WDW and I'll give you an answer. DLR? No clue.


----------



## ACDSNY

goofy4tink said:


> You are not helping!!! I don't have a ton of time.....two days. I guess I'll just pay it by ear and see what happens. I booked an WOC pkg ADR  at Cathay for lunch....if we decide to go that might fine. If not, so be it. Thanks for your insights. I'm way out of my comfort zone. Ask me anything about WDW and I'll give you an answer. DLR? No clue.



I thought I'd add our experience to help you decide.  We did the Cathay Circle lunch WOC package last Wed. We headed to the reserved area at 7:45 PM for the 8:15 PM show and we're fine.  It did start filling up right after we got our spot.


----------



## goofy4tink

ACDSNY said:


> I thought I'd add our experience to help you decide.  We did the Cathay Circle lunch WOC package last Wed. We headed to the reserved area at 7:45 PM for the 8:15 PM show and we're fine.  It did start filling up right after we got our spot.



Ahhh....that does help. Thanks!  How was the lunch?


----------



## figment_jii

crystal1313 said:


> We are going in two weeks and DS5 and DS6 desperately want to see Olaf in WOCWD.  We plan on pulling a FP when we get there in the morning.  Is it still a rule of thumb to get to the viewing area 90 minutes before the show?  I am hoping to get a spot on the rail so the boys can stand on their own.  DH and I really don't want to have to hold the boys to see as they are too heavy now days to hold that long.  TIA!





goofy4tink said:


> So....with all this in mind, with it being the Tues after Thanksgiving, what time should I plan on getting everyone there, for how long a wait?
> I know there are no 'exact' times to plan on, but a ballpark would be nice.. Any thoughts?



I just got back from DLR and from seeing WoC on a Tuesday night.  The show was at 8:15 pm and the FP for the "blue" section said to return starting at 7:15 pm.  We arrived at about 7:15 pm, and all of the railing spots in the Blue area were taken and some areas were already 2 to 3 people deep.  Folks were sitting down on the ground making it look more busy than it was, but in the end, I agree with _HydroGuy_ that you have to commit a large chunk of time if you want a good viewing spot (especially if you're on the shorter side).  I would say 90 minutes before show time is the minimum amount of time if you really want a rail spot.


----------



## HydroGuy

goofy4tink said:


> You are not helping!!! I don't have a ton of time.....two days. I guess I'll just pay it by ear and see what happens. I booked an WOC pkg ADR  at Cathay for lunch....if we decide to go that might fine. If not, so be it. Thanks for your insights. I'm way out of my comfort zone. Ask me anything about WDW and I'll give you an answer. DLR? No clue.



If you do not build the expectations to be really high, then I think you will be good. It is a unique, fun show. If your group likes the Frozen movie and characters (like 99% of the rest of humanity ) that will help.


----------



## jomarsou

We were there on Thursday night and I left WOC thinking that was two hours of my disney time that I won't get back! We got a FP at about 10.30, got the blue section, got there about 6.30 to line up for the 8.15 show. There was already lots of people lining up. We ended up at the side of the circular section in the middle, only one row back from the rope. We still couldn't see anything. I'm not strong enough to lift my 4 yr old onto my shoulders so was trying to hold her up as high as I could but we still couldn't see. I'm sure it's a great show but so disappointing. Get a tall person in front of you and it's all over! Fantasmic on the other hand was just that - FANTASMIC!!  Loved it and had a great spot.


----------



## HydroGuy

jomarsou said:


> We were there on Thursday night and I left WOC thinking that was two hours of my disney time that I won't get back! We got a FP at about 10.30, got the blue section, got there about 6.30 to line up for the 8.15 show. There was already lots of people lining up. We ended up at the side of the circular section in the middle, only one row back from the rope. We still couldn't see anything. I'm not strong enough to lift my 4 yr old onto my shoulders so was trying to hold her up as high as I could but we still couldn't see. I'm sure it's a great show but so disappointing. Get a tall person in front of you and it's all over! Fantasmic on the other hand was just that - FANTASMIC!!  Loved it and had a great spot.


Where you stood is definitely not recommended. You have to be at a rail or in your case the best you could do was at the rope. Regardless, the viewing section is flawed and you should not have had to be in that situation in the first place if Disney had done a better job of designing the viewing section.

I agree F! has more good viewing spots. However, it too requires a significant time investment to see the fist show of the night. Like 2-3 hrs.


----------



## mom2rtk

goofy4tink said:


> You are not helping!!! I don't have a ton of time.....two days. I guess I'll just pay it by ear and see what happens. I booked an WOC pkg ADR  at Cathay for lunch....if we decide to go that might fine. If not, so be it. Thanks for your insights. I'm way out of my comfort zone. Ask me anything about WDW and I'll give you an answer. DLR? No clue.



goofy4tink...... we have not seen the regular WoC but saw Winter Dreams last December as our first initiation into WoC. We really enjoyed it. It's something uniquely Disneyland. We stood down front and center and really enjoyed it. I think the ones saying they didn't enjoy it as much are the ones who have seen the regular version for comparison. 

I would love it you would post your experience here when you get back. We are having dinner at CC on our arrival night (12/6) and are trying to decide for ourselves how early to get in line.

We were "helpled" last year by the very cold weather. I think people were less inclined to stand down front in the wet zone leaving the spot for us even though there were a lot of people in line already when we lined up.


----------



## goofy4tink

HydroGuy said:


> If you do not build the expectations to be really high, then I think you will be good. It is a unique, fun show. If your group likes the Frozen movie and characters (like 99% of the rest of humanity ) that will help.


I like Frozen, I really do. BUT....I think that after my last two WDW trips (Sept and then two weeks ago), I'm about Frozen'ed out!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> goofy4tink...... we have not seen the regular WoC but saw Winter Dreams last December as our first initiation into WoC. We really enjoyed it. It's something uniquely Disneyland. We stood down front and center and really enjoyed it. I think the ones saying they didn't enjoy it as much are the ones who have seen the regular version for comparison.
> 
> I would love it you would post your experience here when you get back. We are having dinner at CC on our arrival night (12/6) and are trying to decide for ourselves how early to get in line.
> 
> We were "helpled" last year by the very cold weather. I think people were less inclined to stand down front in the wet zone leaving the spot for us even though there were a lot of people in line already when we lined up.


I'll be sure to come back and let everyone know how it went. It all depends on what others in our group want to do. Of course, I could get really lucky and get a villa that overlooks WOC!! But, probably not.


----------



## BARBARAL26

Does anyone know what the WOC menu is for the 3 resteraunts?  Thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

BARBARAL26 said:


> Does anyone know what the WOC menu is for the 3 resteraunts?  Thanks



Look on the DLR website. For example, here is Carthay Circle:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/carthay-circle-restaurant/menus/


----------



## starjazz

I'll say it here again since it warrants another comment.

I think the best location for viewing that requires minimal time is at the bridge.  Your kids can sit right at the edge and it seems to fill up last.  The angle may not be 100% perfect, but its totally fine, and if you're like me and don't want to dedicate 2 hours to the thing, the bridge works great for an unobstructed view.  

Plus, if you get a decent CM, they'll often let a portion of your group go under the rope to walk around the pier while the others hold your spot!


----------



## goofy4tink

Well, weather for next week certainly doesn't look terrific. Perhaps that will lessen the number of guests waiting.


----------



## tmfranlk

I would love some suggestions for WOC on Dec 26. It will be me, DD11 and DD4. I have a package reservation for Ariel's Grotto, but I'm concerned that the menu isn't quite right for me 11yo eating from the adult menu, plus the high cost. 

I'm leaning towards just going with the 2nd show FP option. What time will I need to line up for that if it's a 10:15 show? 

It's also likely that I will end up needing an EVC due to recent surgery. If so, how does that chance things? 

We've done WOC twice before with 2nd show FP, I want to say blue on each, but I honestly don't remember for certain so we understand the basics, but I tend to forget between visits.

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

tmfranlk said:


> I would love some suggestions for WOC on Dec 26. It will be me, DD11 and DD4. I have a package reservation for Ariel's Grotto, but I'm concerned that the menu isn't quite right for me 11yo eating from the adult menu, plus the high cost.
> 
> I'm leaning towards just going with the 2nd show FP option. What time will I need to line up for that if it's a 10:15 show?
> 
> It's also likely that I will end up needing an EVC due to recent surgery. If so, how does that chance things?
> 
> We've done WOC twice before with 2nd show FP, I want to say blue on each, but I honestly don't remember for certain so we understand the basics, but I tend to forget between visits.
> 
> Thanks!



Hard to say for sure when WOC has two shows the second is in less demand. So 60 minutes early is a good guide. Depends on how good of spot you want.

I am not an expert on ECV or any HC spots at WOC. So I will let others answer this or suggest you check with the CMs.

We have eaten at AG for WOC five times with four very good experiences. Our experience last summer with food and service was so negative I doubt I will ever go back there. If I do dining res for WOC again it will be CCR or WCT.


----------



## LisaCat

HydroGuy said:


> Look on the DLR website. For example, here is Carthay Circle:
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/carthay-circle-restaurant/menus/



That appears to be the "spring" menu?  Travel Plans has a "summer" menu posted that was verified in October.  Does anyone have the current menu?  Trying to decide between lunch and dinner and between Carthay and Trattoria.  Thanks!


----------



## BARBARAL26

I too was wondering about a winter menu.


----------



## HydroGuy

LisaCat said:


> That appears to be the "spring" menu?  Travel Plans has a "summer" menu posted that was verified in October.  Does anyone have the current menu?  Trying to decide between lunch and dinner and between Carthay and Trattoria.  Thanks!



I have never heard of the WOC menus changing seasonally. Has anyone else?


----------



## figment_jii

To some degree, I think the WoC menu has to change seasonally.  The regular menu at Carthay Circle changes somewhat seasonally (at least it seems like the side dishes change seasonally - summer veggies versus winter squash, for example).  I though the WoC menu was a sub-set of the regular menu, so as it changes, the WoC menu should also change.


----------



## gmi3804

Considering that the WoC CCR menu features a "Carthay Salad Celebrating Spring," I think it's safe to assume that at least some of the menu items change seasonally, and that DLR just didn't update the online menu.


----------



## HydroGuy

figment_jii said:


> To some degree, I think the WoC menu has to change seasonally.  The regular menu at Carthay Circle changes somewhat seasonally (at least it seems like the side dishes change seasonally - summer veggies versus winter squash, for example).  I though the WoC menu was a sub-set of the regular menu, so as it changes, the WoC menu should also change.



I guess it depends on what one means by changing. If the entree's remain the same seasonally (and I believe they do on a prix fixe menu) then the WOC is not really changing to my mind.


----------



## dalstitch45

starjazz said:


> I'll say it here again since it warrants another comment.
> 
> I think the best location for viewing that requires minimal time is at the bridge.  Your kids can sit right at the edge and it seems to fill up last.  The angle may not be 100% perfect, but its totally fine, and if you're like me and don't want to dedicate 2 hours to the thing, the bridge works great for an unobstructed view.
> 
> Plus, if you get a decent CM, they'll often let a portion of your group go under the rope to walk around the pier while the others hold your spot!



Have to agree with you on this one!  Plus, you don't have to worry about someone obstructing your view.  The other night there were already a couple of rows deep of people, and I couldn't see.  Got there early, too.  I finally moved right before the show started.  This was with the lunch FP at Wine Country Trattoria.


----------



## julesann

I just noticed that this Saturday there is only 1 WOC show.  When I booked our dinner reservations there were two, I thought.  Now we are eating at WCT at 5:30 for a 9:45 show.  What is the impact of crowds when it goes to 1 show on a Saturday night? Does this mean we should line up more than 90 minutes or is 75 adequate for this section.  Thank you--we are a large mixed age group and I want to make sure we all get a good viewing.


----------



## mom2rtk

julesann said:


> I just noticed that this Saturday there is only 1 WOC show.  When I booked our dinner reservations there were two, I thought.  Now we are eating at WCT at 5:30 for a 9:45 show.  What is the impact of crowds when it goes to 1 show on a Saturday night? Does this mean we should line up more than 90 minutes or is 75 adequate for this section.  Thank you--we are a large mixed age group and I want to make sure we all get a good viewing.



I'm disappointed in that too given that Saturday is a Candlelight Processional night and the hotels have been sold out for months. It just seems crazy that they are only doing one show. We are doing CC dinner and WoC that night.


----------



## HydroGuy

julesann said:


> I just noticed that this Saturday there is only 1 WOC show.  When I booked our dinner reservations there were two, I thought.  Now we are eating at WCT at 5:30 for a 9:45 show.  What is the impact of crowds when it goes to 1 show on a Saturday night? Does this mean we should line up more than 90 minutes or is 75 adequate for this section.  Thank you--we are a large mixed age group and I want to make sure we all get a good viewing.



No impact on crowds. Since everyone needs a FP anyways then there is no way for "extra crowds" to have an impact.

What could be impacted is the duration of how long regular FPs last. Obviously, if there are two shows then there are twice as many FPs to distribute so it will take longer to get them all out. But even if there is one show, my experience is the FPs for that show will last about the same as the first show on a night with two shows.


----------



## julesann

Thanks Hydroguy--that makes sense!  So your 90 minute suggestion holds then doesn't it.


----------



## goofy4tink

Well, we did WoC Tuesday night...just the one show, in the rain. We ate lunch at Carthay Circle. It was nice. About 5 mins before they opened the viewing areas, we double checked to see where we were supposed to be. It was a nice spot, dead center...had a light pole in the middle of the area, but no biggie. The couple we were with didn't want to stand and wait (although they were the ones who complained about having iPads and such blocking their view...saying it was really impossible to get a good view), even though we could have gotten a spot on the front railing. So we left do do some attractions. Returned about 30 mins prior to state time. Got a spot behind a bench, in the top tier area. It was a good spot, could see over the umbrellas below us. The show was delayed 10 or so mins. I can understand hydroguy's comment about the holiday show not being as good as the regular one. There's just soooo much Frozen around. I don't think it needs to be added to everything. 
The weather probably kept the crowd level down...that was nice. 

So thanks for the advice. I seemed to know more about WoC than our friends who have done DL many times!


----------



## HydroGuy

goofy4tink said:


> Well, we did WoC Tuesday night...*just the one show, in the rain.*



So you were in the "wet zone"?


----------



## WeCampDisney

I just wanted to say thanks to HydroGuy for your great work on this thread. I am a multi trip veteran at WDW but have never been to DL. We just finished a quick 3 day trip with only a week to plan. I got on the Dis and quickly learned that getting a good viewing spot for WOC is the biggest concern. We had so much to do in only 3 days, we could not commit 90 min waiting for a prime rail spot. We did get our fast passes for the blue section first thing at park opening. We walked up just 30 min before show time. I noticed that even though it had been raining for 2 days and the crowds were very light, there were a lot of people down I the viewing area. I knew that the few good spots were taken. But wait, nobody was at the fire hydrant spot so we just happily took that. The show looked great! My uncle made a great video with his Sony HD camcorder. So glad I read this thread during my crash course on DL.    
Otherwise, we would have walked on down to get closer only to find we would be struggling to see over people. WOC Winter Dreams is just beautiful. Thank you HydroGuy any others who contributed to this thread. Sadly, our 3 day trip is over and we are in LAX waiting to go home


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

I see the entry points for the various sections on the map, but if I wanted to get down front, what is the best/quickest way to do so? I imagine they have all manner of ropes strung up, I don't want to walk into one and then miss my chance lol


----------



## mom2rtk

We are doing CC for dinner tomorrow night. Can someone confirm if the entry point for reserved viewing for the dining package is still number 4 on the map? Are we allowed to line up there? I seem to recall at one point people saying they weren't allowing a line to form, but that might have been a while. We are aiming for 60-90 minutes early.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> We are doing CC for dinner tomorrow night. *Can someone confirm if the entry point for reserved viewing for the dining package is still number 4 on the map? *Are we allowed to line up there? I seem to recall at one point people saying they weren't allowing a line to form, but that might have been a while. We are aiming for 60-90 minutes early.



It was when I was there on November 13. 

Also just to the left of the #4 there is a sign for Carthay Circle Dining entry - a separate entry point for CCR diners to the rear reserved (green) viewing. I advise strongly not to use that point but to use the other point at #4. As the OP outlines for some reason CMs direct CCR guests to the rear section and insist it is a better viewing area even when it clearly is not. I think maybe Disney is trying to have CCR guests not have to fight crowds as much down towards the front and being in the back is just less of a hassle for CCR guests.

Right along the #4 area to the left along the railing there a queue does form for reserved dining. That queue starts 75-90 minutes before the show. CMs will discourage the queue from forming but it does form. Just stay close to the #4 area and move into the queue as it starts to form.


----------



## HydroGuy

joyfulDisneytears said:


> I see the entry points for the various sections on the map, but if I wanted to get down front, what is the best/quickest way to do so? I imagine they have all manner of ropes strung up, I don't want to walk into one and then miss my chance lol



They do have ropes and the quickest way is to be near the front of yoru entry point and follow the ropes towards the front. There are lots of CMs there so ask for help if it is not clear for some reason.


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> It was when I was there on November 13.
> 
> Also just to the left of the #4 there is a sign for Carthay Circle Dining entry - a separate entry point for CCR diners to the rear reserved (green) viewing. I advise strongly not to use that point but to use the other point at #4. As the OP outlines for some reason CMs direct CCR guests to the rear section and insist it is a better viewing area even when it clearly is not. I think maybe Disney is trying to have CCR guests not have to fight crowds as much down towards the front and being in the back is just less of a hassle for CCR guests.
> 
> Right along the #4 area to the left along the railing there a queue does form for reserved dining. That queue starts 75-90 minutes before the show. CMs will discourage the queue from forming but it does form. Just stay close to the #4 area and move into the queue as it starts to form.



Thanks so much!  Dinner is at 5:30 and we have no plans but to watch WOC and collapse that night. It's our arrival day, so I'm planning on adrenaline to keep me going.


----------



## mom2rtk

Waiting right now for World of Color to start. I concur that the non Carthay Circle dining entry is a better location. However they almost didn't let us in. they tried to send me to the back of the Carthay Circle one that had formed over the last half hour. after spending more than an hour upgrading our hoppers to annual passes I really wasn't going to take no for an answer.


----------



## millie0312

Has anyone recently used the fire hydrant spot? Did it still seem like a good spot with the holiday show? How early did you get there to get the spot? Still deciding if we should shoot for the early 9 pm show or the later 10:15 pm show since my DD is 7, but kind of a night owl. Any advice?


----------



## WeCampDisney

millie0312 said:


> Has anyone recently used the fire hydrant spot? Did it still seem like a good spot with the holiday show? How early did you get there to get the spot? Still deciding if we should shoot for the early 9 pm show or the later 10:15 pm show since my DD is 7, but kind of a night owl. Any advice?



Yes we did on Wednesday. The show looked great. See my post about it on page 124.


----------



## WeCampDisney

WeCampDisney said:


> Yes we did on Wednesday. The show looked great. See my post about it on page 124.



Well page 124 is on my IPad. The post is just a few spots back.


----------



## millie0312

WeCampDisney said:


> Well page 124 is on my IPad. The post is just a few spots back.



How did I miss that?? Lol! Thanks- hoping for the same luck you had in that spot and not having to wait 90 mins


----------



## DLKiwi

I'm curious if anyone has any ideas about what they are working on with the current renovation of WoC?

I found a few photos by googling, and it looks like they are working on the show area, and not the viewing area.  I was hoping for an improved viewing area, but alas it may not be one of the improvements.


----------



## djk

When will World of Color re-open? The DIS has it listed as May 12, but I think I saw March 12 on Mice Chat.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLKiwi said:


> I'm curious if anyone has any ideas about what they are working on with the current renovation of WoC?
> 
> I found a few photos by googling, and it looks like they are working on the show area, and not the viewing area.  I was hoping for an improved viewing area, but alas it may not be one of the improvements.



There have been rumors they are going to improve the viewing area somehow sometime soon. I thought they might do something during the refurb. I guess we won't know for sure until March but if there is construction involved they will need to start soon


----------



## DLKiwi

HydroGuy said:


> There have been rumors they are going to improve the viewing area somehow sometime soon. I thought they might do something during the refurb. I guess we won't know for sure until March but if there is construction involved they will need to start soon



I'll hope for the best and keep checking in the lead up to the 60 day pre-booking opening before my trip.


----------



## ccb1212

It sounds like they have removed the trellises in the viewing area.

http://www.mouseplanet.com/10920/Disneyland_Resort_Update


----------



## mickmom728

Does anyone have the latest menus for Wine Country Trattoria lunch and dinner packages?  I can't seem to find the prices and/or the differences of what is included in the meal.


----------



## DLKiwi

mickmom728 said:


> Does anyone have the latest menus for Wine Country Trattoria lunch and dinner packages?  I can't seem to find the prices and/or the differences of what is included in the meal.


mickmom, they are just on the Disney website.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dining/
Click on the 'read more' then there are links to the restaurants.  I did WCT and we really enjoyed it, and got a great view.  Might do Carthay Circle this year.


Has anyone seen WoC since the renovation was complete? Is there anything new or are they holding it back for the 60th Anni?


----------



## mickmom728

Just returned on Wednesday.   We did WoC with the WCT package and the BEST viewing spot!  Caught a bit of the spray and a LOT of the heat which felt wonderful because we were freezing after waiting more than an hour down by the water!  I had only seen it once before but I'm pretty sure the colors were more intense and the water went higher up.....beautiful, fantastic show!


----------



## HydroGuy

mickmom728 said:


> Just returned on Wednesday.   We did WoC with the WCT package and the BEST viewing spot!  Caught a bit of the spray and a LOT of the heat which felt wonderful because we were freezing after waiting more than an hour down by the water!  I had only seen it once before but I'm pretty sure the colors were more intense and the water went higher up.....beautiful, fantastic show!


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

So I'm having a bit of a dilemma. A few years ago, we just happened upon World of Color on a night where there were two shows, and were able to get a spot along the front rail. It was incredible! I have been wanting to see it again since then, but haven't gotten the chance.

My dad and I will be at DL May 6th and 7th. It is only showing once each night at 8:30. I really would like to see it, but I just don't think we can devote two hours to it. The parks will only be open from 10-8/9, and this is my dad's first time in 15 years, so we are trying to accomplish a lot. It just seems like we'd be wasting so much time standing in line for 90-100 minutes. And I'm ridiculously short (5'2.5"), so I would need a railing spot to see. I'm feeling very frustrated about this whole thing!

Are we basically out of luck?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

What about dinner? Try the woc dinner passes, many say you can get to the woc spot like what 30 mins before the show?


----------



## HydroGuy

JadeDarkstar said:


> What about dinner? Try the woc dinner passes, many say you can get to the woc spot like what 30 mins before the show?


"They" are wrong. Or, more specifically, not correct very often. Not for folks who are 5'2" at least. Or small children.


----------



## HydroGuy

theworldneedscolor said:


> So I'm having a bit of a dilemma. A few years ago, we just happened upon World of Color on a night where there were two shows, and were able to get a spot along the front rail. It was incredible! I have been wanting to see it again since then, but haven't gotten the chance.
> 
> My dad and I will be at DL May 6th and 7th. It is only showing once each night at 8:30. I really would like to see it, but I just don't think we can devote two hours to it. The parks will only be open from 10-8/9, and this is my dad's first time in 15 years, so we are trying to accomplish a lot. It just seems like we'd be wasting so much time standing in line for 90-100 minutes. And I'm ridiculously short (5'2.5"), so I would need a railing spot to see. I'm feeling very frustrated about this whole thing!
> 
> Are we basically out of luck?


You may get lucky but I would not count on it. WOC remains an enigma in many ways as the OP explains in detail. A great show. A flawed viewing experience for those who are not otherwise NBA players.

Your choices are basically these:

1. Wait the 90 minutes to get a rail spot (_maybe _75 minutes with a dining package)

2. Get a free FP arrive later, and keep your fingers crossed (and say a prayer to cover your bases)

3. Skip WOC and see it when you have more time.

4. Accept the flawed viewing from _behind _the show (near TSMM for example) and make the best of it.

Best of luck!


----------



## lvdis

theworldneedscolor said:


> So I'm having a bit of a dilemma. A few years ago, we just happened upon World of Color on a night where there were two shows, and were able to get a spot along the front rail. It was incredible! I have been wanting to see it again since then, but haven't gotten the chance.
> 
> My dad and I will be at DL May 6th and 7th. It is only showing once each night at 8:30. I really would like to see it, but I just don't think we can devote two hours to it. The parks will only be open from 10-8/9, and this is my dad's first time in 15 years, so we are trying to accomplish a lot. It just seems like we'd be wasting so much time standing in line for 90-100 minutes. And I'm ridiculously short (5'2.5"), so I would need a railing spot to see. I'm feeling very frustrated about this whole thing!
> 
> Are we basically out of luck?


Do you mind getting wet?  We've had luck (a couple of summers ago) getting in the very front row by the water and we didn't invest much time waiting for it.  It was for the 2nd show, and we were pretty much able to walk right up to that area.  My husband always wants to watch it from there even on cooler nights when I personally would rather not get wet.  Although how wet you get does depend a lot on the direction of the wind.


----------



## gmi3804

Is the front row too close to take in the scope of the entire show? Opinions? Thoughts?


----------



## lvdis

gmi3804 said:


> Is the front row too close to take in the scope of the entire show? Opinions? Thoughts?


We thought it was a great place to see it, but maybe I shouldn't share that!  It might become not as easy to get!


----------



## HydroGuy

gmi3804 said:


> Is the front row too close to take in the scope of the entire show? Opinions? Thoughts?


No not really. It definitely feels different than being further back. You feel very immersed in the front row. It is sort of like sitting in the front of a movie theater. Not the front row where is way too close, but maybe the third or fourth row. The screen is huge and it is hard to take it all in. But it is still a great experience.


----------



## Diszona

HydroGuy said:


> No not really. It definitely feels different than being further back. You feel very immersed in the front row. It is sort of like sitting in the front of a movie theater. Not the front row where is way too close, but maybe the third or fourth row. The screen is huge and it is hard to take it all in. But it is still a great experience.


Plus you have a great view of some of the effects that a closer to the surface of the water that you might not be able to see farther back.


----------



## gmi3804

HydroGuy said:


> No not really. It definitely feels different than being further back. You feel very immersed in the front row. It is sort of like sitting in the front of a movie theater. Not the front row where is way too close, but maybe the third or fourth row. The screen is huge and it is hard to take it all in. But it is still a great experience.





Diszona said:


> Plus you have a great view of some of the effects that a closer to the surface of the water that you might not be able to see farther back.



I'd like to experience this from the front sometime. July seems to be a good time to do this.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Angrose

I may be in the parks on Sunday, May 17th and would like to try to see WOC if possible. There is only one show that night at 9:45pm. I probably won't be arriving until 11:30am though, so I'm thinking the fast passes may already be gone, right? I've never seen it before so I'd really like to give it a shot this trip. If there's no way FPs will be available then I'll just book a dining package. Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

Angrose said:


> I may be in the parks on Sunday, May 17th and would like to try to see WOC if possible. There is only one show that night at 9:45pm. I probably won't be arriving until 11:30am though, so I'm thinking the fast passes may already be gone, right? I've never seen it before so I'd really like to give it a shot this trip. If there's no way FPs will be available then I'll just book a dining package. Thanks!



I would expect that WOC FPs would still be available at 11:30.


----------



## Angrose

HydroGuy said:


> I would expect that WOC FPs would still be available at 11:30.



Oh, that's great! I think I'll chance it then and hope they still have some when I get there. I'd be going solo that day so I'd prefer not to dine alone at the TS restaurants. Thanks!


----------



## cindernat

What are people's recommendations for WOC on the 17th-21st May? Which would be the least busy? Monday night is a grad night, and Tues and Thurs DL closes early so presume people will flock to DCA. Preferably wanted an early night Thursday night anyway. I guess Wed night is an option too but since DL will be open late that night, kinda wanted to be there instead. Thanks!


----------



## IWannaCruise

We saw the frozen version in December. We are going in about 10 days. Will the theme have changed or will it be the same as it was in Dec?


----------



## Liberator

We are well prepared for our Fantasmic! Dinner Package, but still have some questions about WOC Cathay Circle Package.

1. we are booked during lunch-time, is there a specific menu for the "package-people" or can we order from the regular menu?

2. are there specific standing-sections for the guests with WOC dining packages? I can not find an up to date drawing

3. do we really need to show up 90min+ before the show!??

4. can we select which show we want to see? the second show would be better for us....

and, last question (off topic but I do not want to create a new thread):
Would you give up PPH Club Level for non club DLH Premium View OR non club GCH courtyard/woods view? kind of a first world problem..I guess I should better think of other things..


----------



## BLKKROW

Sorry I did not read over 95 pages of posts, but I have one question.

One of our family members will be in a Wheelchair during our visit and wanted to see WoC. Originally before she blew out her knee we where planning obtaining fast passes. We still have the same strategy but are worried that whenever we get there the quests in front of us will stand up and block her view. Do the CM's help with this at all?


----------



## MommyJKM

Liberator said:


> We are well prepared for our Fantasmic! Dinner Package, but still have some questions about WOC Cathay Circle Package.
> 
> 1. we are booked during lunch-time, is there a specific menu for the "package-people" or can we order from the regular menu?
> 
> 2. are there specific standing-sections for the guests with WOC dining packages? I can not find an up to date drawing
> 
> 3. do we really need to show up 90min+ before the show!??
> 
> 4. can we select which show we want to see? the second show would be better for us....
> 
> and, last question (off topic but I do not want to create a new thread):
> Would you give up PPH Club Level for non club DLH Premium View OR non club GCH courtyard/woods view? kind of a first world problem..I guess I should better think of other things..



Most importantly I love GCH and would give up PPH Club Level to stay there. You can also check out WOC from the 6th floor balcony there if you're there on a night you aren't in the parks. Just my opinion - we ALWAYS stay at GCH and love the convenience of leaving mid-day to swim or nap and walk right back in. It truly feels like being IN the park. 

1. You have a set WOC Menu to choose from - our favorite is Carthay Circle and though it doesn't include my favorite biscuits - we just order them on the side. They should have the updated menu here http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthaydw.htm 
2. There are specific areas to watch WOC for each restaurant. I prefer the CC area but some like the Wine Country area. I've never stood there
3. I usually show up 15mins before the show. Some people may argue that but I have never had an issue. I'm also only 5' Tall and have a 4yr old and we always been able to see in the probably 10 times we have seen it (she wasn't always 4yrs old ) 
4. You can ask nicely and they will let you choose the later show. I've never been denied the show I chose. 

Hope that helps...Enjoy!!


----------



## Sjwillia

MommyJKM said:


> 2. There are specific areas to watch WOC for each restaurant. I prefer the CC area but some like the Wine Country area. I've never stood there



Can anyone tell me where the Ariel's preferred area is?  Is it combined with WCT or CC or in a totally different place?


----------



## Liberator

MommyJKM said:


> Most importantly I love GCH and would give up PPH Club Level to stay there. You can also check out WOC from the 6th floor balcony there if you're there on a night you aren't in the parks. Just my opinion - we ALWAYS stay at GCH and love the convenience of leaving mid-day to swim or nap and walk right back in. It truly feels like being IN the park.
> 
> 1. You have a set WOC Menu to choose from - our favorite is Carthay Circle and though it doesn't include my favorite biscuits - we just order them on the side. They should have the updated menu here http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_carthaydw.htm
> 2. There are specific areas to watch WOC for each restaurant. I prefer the CC area but some like the Wine Country area. I've never stood there
> 3. I usually show up 15mins before the show. Some people may argue that but I have never had an issue. I'm also only 5' Tall and have a 4yr old and we always been able to see in the probably 10 times we have seen it (she wasn't always 4yrs old )
> 4. You can ask nicely and they will let you choose the later show. I've never been denied the show I chose.
> 
> Hope that helps...Enjoy!!




Thank you very much for your information and thoughts 

I would rather switch to GCH than to DLH, but I am still not sure to give up CL...tough..


----------



## Tallen234

Has there been any reviews of the "new" show?  We are going in May and am debating whether to skip it this year....

Thanks!


----------



## dtnrhi

We just decided to head up a day early for our trip next week. We'll arrive in Anaheim at about 4:30PM on May 6. I'm kind of assuming that FP for WOC will be gone by then? They are having a single show at 8:30.


----------



## dirtnap101

Thanks to everyone for this informative thread.

I also have a question on the different dining package viewing areas.  Based in the 10/2012 colored overhead picture in the first post of this thread, I'd like to be in green Reserved Viewing with the 3 stars along the railing that is sandwiched between the red "Wet" front section and the blue central circle.  I"d like to get railing spots in that section.

Is that the section for Wine Country Trattoria?

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

dtnrhi said:


> We just decided to head up a day early for our trip next week. We'll arrive in Anaheim at about 4:30PM on May 6. I'm kind of assuming that FP for WOC will be gone by then? They are having a single show at 8:30.


Probably.


----------



## HydroGuy

BLKKROW said:


> Sorry I did not read over 95 pages of posts, but I have one question.
> 
> One of our family members will be in a Wheelchair during our visit and wanted to see WoC. Originally before she blew out her knee we where planning obtaining fast passes. We still have the same strategy but are worried that whenever we get there the quests in front of us will stand up and block her view. Do the CM's help with this at all?



No one answered - sorry I have been out of town for the last 2 weeks - and I do not know for sure the answer. There is a handicapped area as the OP outlines. I do not know what you need to do to sit there but that is probably your best bet for someone in a wheelchair. Otherwise this person will not be able to see.


----------



## HydroGuy

dirtnap101 said:


> Thanks to everyone for this informative thread.
> 
> I also have a question on the different dining package viewing areas.  Based in the 10/2012 colored overhead picture in the first post of this thread, I'd like to be in green Reserved Viewing with the 3 stars along the railing that is sandwiched between the red "Wet" front section and the blue central circle.  I"d like to get railing spots in that section.
> 
> Is that the section for Wine Country Trattoria?
> 
> Thanks!



WCT reservations can go to that section. There is no exact WCT area when I checked.


----------



## HydroGuy

Tallen234 said:


> Has there been any reviews of the "new" show?  We are going in May and am debating whether to skip it this year....
> 
> Thanks!


The current show is not new. On May 22 the new WOC show will start and there have been no reviews because there have been no showings.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sjwillia said:


> Can anyone tell me where the Ariel's preferred area is?  Is it combined with WCT or CC or in a totally different place?


Combined.


----------



## HydroGuy

Liberator said:


> 2. are there specific standing-sections for the guests with WOC dining packages? I can not find an up to date drawing



There is a section for CCR but as I said in the OP you do not need to go to that section and IMO you should not go to that section.



Liberator said:


> 3. do we really need to show up 90min+ before the show!??


People seem to have very different experiences. I can tell you about one of my co-workers who took her three kids last June (first week of June). She knows all the ropes about where to see WOC and is Disney savvy (former AP holder when she lived in SoCal) - and she showed up 90 minutes early. But...it was a grad night - of which she was aware - but she did not know how the grads would pile into WOC early. Her kids could not see the show - heck, she could not see the show - and they were in tears. No exaggeration. Ages are in the 5-10 range. I have heard stories like this so many times.

Generally 90 minutes early is fine to get a guaranteed good viewing spot. 60 minutes can often be fine but is more of a risk. And 30 minutes early is a huge risk but can work out.

There are some folks who say one can see WOC with a 10-15 minute wait. If you feel comfortable following that advice then it is your call. I sincerely hope it works out for you!


----------



## undertheseas

HydroGuy said:


> she showed up 90 minutes early. But...it was a grad night - of which she was aware - but she did not know how the grads would pile into WOC early. Her kids could not see the show - heck, she could not see the show - and they were in tears. No exaggeration



Yikes!  Now I'm really worried about how long we will need to wait to see the new show the week after Memorial Day!


----------



## Luv_Tink

I'm trying to wrap my head around all of this and am looking for a little clarification here on WOC viewing. If we spring for a lunch or dinner package, do I understand correctly that lunch and dinner people will all be in the same section? Are all restaurants lumped into the same section or does each have it's own like with Fantasmic? And does the 60-90 minute arrival time also apply to those with a meal package or just those with regular FP. Finally, if we get there early to get a decent spot would one of us be allowed to take our kids to the restroom if needed or go grab a snack or is this frowned upon?


----------



## HydroGuy

Luv_Tink said:


> If we spring for a lunch or dinner package, do I understand correctly that lunch and dinner people will all be in the same section? Are all restaurants lumped into the same section or does each have it's own like with Fantasmic?


Lunch and dinner is the same. Some restaurants have their own section (like CCR) but you are not required to go into that section.

From the OP - 





HydroGuy said:


> *Why do I have to go to the back area of the Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) area if I bought an expensive meal at the Carthay Circle Restaurant that day? Shouldn't I get the front and not the back?*
> 
> You don't have to go to the back. By default - and I have no idea why - the rear area of Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) is designated for CCR diners and the CMs will direct you there.
> 
> However, if you tell them (and you should tell them) that you want to go down closer to the front they will tell you you can just go anywhere you want, no problem. So speak up!





Luv_Tink said:


> And does the 60-90 minute arrival time also apply to those with a meal package or just those with regular FP.


I use the 90 minute rule but have found that 75 minutes early is often fine for the reserved area.



Luv_Tink said:


> Finally, if we get there early to get a decent spot would one of us be allowed to take our kids to the restroom if needed or go grab a snack or is this frowned upon?


No problem. We always plan a restroom run about 20 minutes before the show is scheduled to start.


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> Lunch and dinner is the same. Some restaurants have their own section (like CCR) but you are not required to go into that section.


 

We ate at CCR and lined up in the other restaurant section and had all sorts of trouble. The CM insisted that we leave the line and go to the back of the (by then) crazy long CCR line.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> We ate at CCR and lined up in the other restaurant section and had all sorts of trouble. The CM insisted that we leave the line and go to the back of the (by then) crazy long CCR line.


That is good info. I have done CCR twice since they started putting that in the back and both times they said to go to the CCR section. Wheb I told them I wanted to go up front they said no problem - except in one case the CM tried to convince me the back was better.

Not sure if maybe you could ask for a supervisor or something? I guess it is possible they have started insisting that people go into the CCR section which would mean I would not do CCR anymore for WOC.

Anyways, everyone should be aware of mom2rtk's experience!


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> That is good info. I have done CCR twice since they started putting that in the back and both times they said to go to the CCR section. Wheb I told them I wanted to go up front they said no problem - except in one case the CM tried to convince me the back was better.
> 
> Not sure if maybe you could ask for a supervisor or something? I guess it is possible they have started insisting that people go into the CCR section which would mean I would not do CCR anymore for WOC.
> 
> Anyways, everyone should be aware of mom2rtk's experience!


 

It really caught me offguard. I have to confess I wasn't in any mood to be messed with at that point. We had traveled half way across the country that day and had a colossal mix-up at Guest Relations over our AP upgrade (They actually closed down that ticket window while we went and ate at CCR so they could figure the whole thing out). So I pretty much just told her there was no way I was going to the back of the CCR line (There was an hour long wait worth of people there already). Perhaps she sensed that I was serious.


----------



## starjazz

I always figure, regarding when to show up, just be in the area about 2 hours before the show.  Keep an eye on the lines, but do some other stuff - ride Ariel, Zephyr, etc.  Shop the pier for souvenirs.  Grab a snack.  And when the line starts to build, go get in it when your comfortable.


----------



## Luv_Tink

Thanks so much everyone. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread while we start to make our plans for our August trip.


----------



## BandMom1

I am so confused...I have made our WOC dining pkg. res's for Carthay Circle -  but from reading previous posts, it sounds like the designated CC area is not the best  to view WOC from . What restaurant should I make res's at to get the front, starred area shown on viewing map??


----------



## mikana876

How long are FP lasting for WOC these days? I have a friend heading to DLR in October asking for advice.


----------



## dirtnap101

HydroGuy said:


> WCT reservations can go to that section. There is no exact WCT area when I checked.



Thanks Hydro!

We're going on Tuesday Aug 24th (no early entry), currently a 3 at Touringplans.  Am I correct in thinking we can show up to the WOC reserved dining area 60 mins before the show and still get railing spots for a party of 4?  I have no problem showing up 75-80 mins early either, I guess we'll just be in the area and watch the lines, no need to take a chance.


----------



## HydroGuy

I would not do 60 minutes early. That may work and may not. I would not do anything less than 75 minutes for the reserved section.


----------



## phyllis1966

I have a question - tomorrow is my 60-day mark for a WOC dinner package ADR, but the park hours and entertainment calendar on the DL website only shows information up to mid-June. I have no idea if there will be one or two showings that night (July 3), or at what time. I guess I have no choice but to pick a meal time that seems reasonable and hope for the best?  I've only been to DL once, ten years ago, so this is new to me.


----------



## HopLow1968

I keep seeing 90 minutes as the recommended wait (or 75 with reserved dining), does this hold true only for summer or for off season (October weekday) as well?


----------



## HydroGuy

phyllis1966 said:


> I have a question - tomorrow is my 60-day mark for a WOC dinner package ADR, but the park hours and entertainment calendar on the DL website only shows information up to mid-June. I have no idea if there will be one or two showings that night (July 3), or at what time. I guess I have no choice but to pick a meal time that seems reasonable and hope for the best?  I've only been to DL once, ten years ago, so this is new to me.


WOC is a night time show. In June the days are longest and WOC will not start until at least 9PM or so. Book your dinner early enough. IMO that is at least 3 hrs before the show.


----------



## HydroGuy

HopLow1968 said:


> I keep seeing 90 minutes as the recommended wait (or 75 with reserved dining), does this hold true only for summer or for off season (October weekday) as well?


Since WOC typically distributes all FPs for the only or first show of each night, then the advice for early arrival applies year round. When WOC has two shows a night then the second show has tended to be only 60 minutes early.


----------



## phyllis1966

HydroGuy said:


> WOC is a night time show. In June the days are longest and WOC will not start until at least 9PM or so. Book your dinner early enough. IMO that is at least 3 hrs before the show.



Thanks so much HydroGuy - I figured the earliest the first show could be was 9, so I timed my ADR accordingly. It's kind of annoying, though, that the park hours and entertainment schedule are only available up to mid-June right now...first-world problems, I know...

We can't wait to be back at DLR!  I know lots has changed at DCA since we were there in 2005 - we're so excited to be going back!


----------



## BandMom1

Of the dining packages, who has the best fp viewing area - Carthay Circle or Wine Country Trattoria? Also, if my daughter has a DAS card but does not use a wheelchair, will there be anywhere for her to sit? TIA!


----------



## taniahappy

I booked my Carthay Circle dinner for May 23 as soon as it was available and I am so excited!


----------



## PowerHouse47

When can you get WOC fastpasses from ticket booths? During EMH? (its probably somewhere in the thread, but searching didn't help)


----------



## HydroGuy

PowerHouse47 said:


> When can you get WOC fastpasses from ticket booths? During EMH? (its probably somewhere in the thread, but searching didn't help)


It is. In the OP. At park opening.


----------



## HydroGuy

BandMom1 said:


> Of the dining packages, who has the best fp viewing area - Carthay Circle or Wine Country Trattoria? Also, if my daughter has a DAS card but does not use a wheelchair, will there be anywhere for her to sit? TIA!


It is not totally clear how much they are enforcing viewing areas but if they are enforcing now then WCT is better than CCR.


----------



## czmom

How early is it recommended to line up for the reserved dining areas? We would like to be at the rail in our section (WCT most likely).


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> How early is it recommended to line up for the reserved dining areas? We would like to be at the rail in our section (WCT most likely).


I would say 75 minutes minimum but 90 is better. But it does depend on how tall you are and how important it is to get a decent spot.


----------



## czmom

HydroGuy said:


> I would say 75 minutes minimum but 90 is better. But it does depend on how tall you are and how important it is to get a decent spot.



Wow- that's what we did last year with the general FP. Guess it's the same for dining sections? Our kids are 6 & 8 so we need to be up front.


----------



## HydroGuy

czmom said:


> Wow- that's what we did last year with the general FP. Guess it's the same for dining sections? Our kids are 6 & 8 so we need to be up front.


Reserved dining is usually not quite as bad as the regular FP line for early queuing but I would never count on that for any specific night.


----------



## nancy drew

So, in reading the last few pages it sounds like you need to be there 75 or more minutes early to have a chance at a good viewing spot, regardless of whether you have paid for an expensive "dining package" or just pulled a FP.  And even if you pay for a dining package and get there early, you still might not get a spot where you can actually see the show.  And if one of your kids has to use the bathroom and you are the only adult so you all have to leave to use the bathroom, you lose that spot.  Is that correct?


----------



## HydroGuy

nancy drew said:


> So, in reading the last few pages it sounds like you need to be there 75 or more minutes early to have a chance at a good viewing spot, regardless of whether you have paid for an expensive "dining package" or just pulled a FP.  And even if you pay for a dining package and get there early, you still might not get a spot where you can actually see the show.



Yes that is the case. From the OP



HydroGuy said:


> *What are the main differences between World of Color Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) and regular FASTPASSes?*
> 
> All of the viewing areas are standing only.
> 
> o The Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) costs $35-40 per person and gets you a quality meal and entrance to the central viewing area (as shown in the viewing chart above and close-up map later in this post). The viewing spots are central to the show but do not think that if you stand here you will have a guaranteed good view. The quality of your spot depends on how tall you are and where you stand. See advice also below on getting a good spot in the dining package viewing area.
> 
> o Regular FPs are for blue or yellow sections. These are free. You cannot choose which color you get. If you go to the WOC (GRR) FP machines they give out one color at a time. If you want a different color section you have to come back later when that color is given out. But there are no specific times when each color is given out so which color is available depends on how busy the day is at DCA and when you happen to arrive. The way to find out which color FP is being distributed is to ask the CMs or just walk up and look at what other FP gatherers are actually getting.



Others report different experiences at times. My experience has consistently been the above. I have seen WOC about 15 times and done the dining package 7-8 times and I would never plan to show up less than 75 minutes early myself. And my kids are grown up so are pretty tall relatively speaking.



nancy drew said:


> And if one of your kids has to use the bathroom and you are the only adult so you all have to leave to use the bathroom, you lose that spot.  Is that correct?


You are correct but guests are pretty friendly. I have seen WOC solo a couple times and I just talk to someone around me who seems friendly - and there generally are lots of those at Disney parks - and ask them to hold my spot. If I have a sweatshirt or bag or something I will put it on my spot just to be sure. I do not think a solo adult and a young child will have an issue if you just ask. Guests understand it is a long wait and you need to hit the restroom at some point. I always try and do that 20-30 minutes before the show starts.a


----------



## PacoDF

HydroGuy said:


> It is not totally clear how much they are enforcing viewing areas but if they are enforcing now then WCT is better than CCR.



Hi. I understand than the WCT area is better, but is the CCR area good enough? We got ADR for CCR (never been there and we want to try it) and definitely don't want to fight with a CM at the queue.


----------



## HydroGuy

PacoDF said:


> Hi. I understand than the WCT area is better, but is the CCR area good enough? We got ADR for CCR (never been there and we want to try it) and definitely don't want to fight with a CM at the queue.


Not sure how to answer this question. First, I do not think _any _WOC viewing area is worth paying for as compared to the free FPs. If you want to dine at WCT/CCR/AG anyways then that makes it worth it. Otherwise it is not IMO.

Do I think there are many free FP viewing spots much better than the CCR area? Definitely yes. Do I think the CCR is "good enough"? Well, if dining at CCR forced me to go to the CCR WOC area then I would not dine there at all - for WOC. So I guess the answer is "no" it is not good enough. The best spot in the CCR area is at best an average spot to see WOC.


----------



## apple9117

super helpful thread!


----------



## catycatcat4

Im doing a lunch dining package on July 29th  do I really have to line up over an hour ahead for reserved seating? Why am I spending money on reserved seating?


----------



## HydroGuy

catycatcat4 said:


> Im doing a lunch dining package on July 29th  do I really have to line up over an hour ahead for reserved seating?


No. Only if you want to make sure you have a good view of WOC.



catycatcat4 said:


> Why am I spending money on reserved seating?


You're not. There is no reserved seating. There is reserved standing.

I have never seen anyone on this forum tell anyone that had to spend money to see WOC. So I am not sure where you are getting that. Read the OP in this thread for advice on how to see WOC. This advice is standard and has not changed for the last five years. Hope you figure out what is best for your group.


----------



## robin2588

We just went last Tuesday and were first in line for the Reserved viewing area thanks to all the tips on this thread!!! So thank you much!!! We waited near the Little Mermaid ride after dinner around 6:50 and watched the cast members set up all the queues.  Then when they were done I walked over and asked which area I would be lining up at for Wine and Country(which is correct on the OP map) and I asked if I could start waiting and they said yes.    They let us in the viewing area around 7:30 and we got the front railing not in the wet zone and stood our ground as others crowded in.  The one thing that was different than the OP(maybe just on this night though) was the queue line up for CC was not with the same queue as AG and WCT.  The queue to line up for CC was between yellow and the AG/WCT queues near the section they are trying to make them go to.  The blue and Yellow FP  queues were crowded very quickly right after 7 when they started letting people line up.  So 90 minutes is correct for a good viewing spot.


----------



## robin2588

Oh and if you do plan to do the WCT WOC package if you don't mind eating too early book your reservation for 5:00 or 5:15 and ask for a seat on the patio next to the railing.  I didn't plan for us to catch the Pixar parade, as we were doing so many other things, but lucky for us the parade came right by us at the restaurant around 5:30-5:45 and we had front row seats without having to fight people for a spot on the street.  It was an awesome surprise.  My son loved it!!  Not sure if the parade is viewable from the other two WOC restaurants.


----------



## czmom

robin2588 said:


> Oh and if you do plan to do the WCT WOC package if you don't mind eating too early book your reservation for 5:00 or 5:15 and ask for a seat on the patio next to the railing.  I didn't plan for us to catch the Pixar parade, as we were doing so many other things, but lucky for us the parade came right by us at the restaurant around 5:30-5:45 and we had front row seats without having to fight people for a spot on the street.  It was an awesome surprise.  My son loved it!!  Not sure if the parade is viewable from the other two WOC restaurants.


Thanks for the tip! We may try this!


----------



## BandMom1

robin2588 said:


> We just went last Tuesday and were first in line for the Reserved viewing area thanks to all the tips on this thread!!! So thank you much!!! We waited near the Little Mermaid ride after dinner around 6:50 and watched the cast members set up all the queues.  Then when they were done I walked over and asked which area I would be lining up at for Wine and Country(which is correct on the OP map) and I asked if I could start waiting and they said yes.   They let us in the viewing area around 7:30 and we got the front railing not in the wet zone and stood our ground as others crowded in.  The one thing that was different than the OP(maybe just on this night though) was the queue line up for CC was not with the same queue as AG and WCT.  The queue to line up for CC was between yellow and the AG/WCT queues near the section they are trying to make them go to.  The blue and Yellow FP  queues were crowded very quickly right after 7 when they started letting people line up.  So 90 minutes is correct for a good viewing spot.




Thank you so much for your post! We will be doing the WCT WOC dining package in a few weeks and I was wondering about what time to get in line. I do have a question: Were you at the elevated front rail in the middle(marked by a red line in reserved area photo on first page of this thread) ?? Any other tips or suggestions?


----------



## robin2588

Yes the front rail marked in red.  We could have gone to the green rail, but it was a little windy that night and we still got misted at the red rail.  Also make sure if you go to the red rail that you are not right next to the stairs because people stand on those stairs and you may or may not have trouble seeing thru them.  If you have kids make sure to play the wheel challenge game that starts 30 min before the show to entertain them.  They will announce the website to go to so you can join the game.  It's like the old game simon.  Also, if you do the WOC WCT and are hoping to see the parade obviously make sure there is a parade that day, and check the time of the parade. When I went the parade started at 5:15, so you may have to adjust your dinner reservation if the parade is earlier/later if you want to catch it. After dinner we just pretty much hovered over by the little mermaid ride until they set everything up and then I asked if we could wait.  My son rode the little mermaid a couple times while we waited as there was no wait time at that time.  Something i noticed with the family next to me is that they had younger kids around 3-5yo that they had to hold up during the show so they could see everything.  They would hold them or sit them on the railing to see.  I don't think the kids could see from that railing very good once all the people stood for the show.  Seems like the kids at the green (wet zone) railing were able to see without being held.  My son is 8 and could see just fine at the red front railing, but he is also taller than the railing.  Hope all that made sense LOL


----------



## BandMom1

robin2588 said:


> Yes the front rail marked in red.  We could have gone to the green rail, but it was a little windy that night and we still got misted at the red rail.  Also make sure if you go to the red rail that you are not right next to the stairs because people stand on those stairs and you may or may not have trouble seeing thru them.  If you have kids make sure to play the wheel challenge game that starts 30 min before the show to entertain them.  They will announce the website to go to so you can join the game.  It's like the old game simon.  Also, if you do the WOC WCT and are hoping to see the parade obviously make sure there is a parade that day, and check the time of the parade. When I went the parade started at 5:15, so you may have to adjust your dinner reservation if the parade is earlier/later if you want to catch it. After dinner we just pretty much hovered over by the little mermaid ride until they set everything up and then I asked if we could wait.  My son rode the little mermaid a couple times while we waited as there was no wait time at that time.  Something i noticed with the family next to me is that they had younger kids around 3-5yo that they had to hold up during the show so they could see everything.  They would hold them or sit them on the railing to see.  I don't think the kids could see from that railing very good once all the people stood for the show.  Seems like the kids at the green (wet zone) railing were able to see without being held.  My son is 8 and could see just fine at the red front railing, but he is also taller than the railing.  Hope all that made sense LOL



Thanks for the tips!  My son is 19 and daughter is 12 so should have no problem seeing if we're at the rail....will be sure to get there early though!


----------



## Sjwillia

I am considering going to the second WOC a night this August.  On the map there is an arrow pointing off the edge showing the second show queue.  Can anyone be more specific about the waiting area?  Are there different 2nd show queue areas for FP by color and for the dining FP?  TIA.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sjwillia said:


> I am considering going to the second WOC a night this August.  On the map there is an arrow pointing off the edge showing the second show queue.  Can anyone be more specific about the waiting area?  Are there different 2nd show queue areas for FP by color and for the dining FP?  TIA.


WOC held two showings a night for the first several years but over the last year they went to one a night. Now it is going back to two with the new WOC show for the DL 60th.

If they use the same spots as before, the yellow and blue queues will be taped off and/or roped off areas between the WCT and the so-called Obelisk in the OP. It is just a long stretch of walk way so it is hard to be more specific than that. It will be obvious when you are there at that time.


----------



## catycatcat4

HydroGuy said:


> No. Only if you want to make sure you have a good view of WOC.
> 
> 
> You're not. There is no reserved seating. There is reserved standing.
> 
> I have never seen anyone on this forum tell anyone that had to spend money to see WOC. So I am not sure where you are getting that. Read the OP in this thread for advice on how to see WOC. This advice is standard and has not changed for the last five years. Hope you figure out what is best for your group.



Saying seating is out of habit.


----------



## Kuffam

BandMom1 said:


> Of the dining packages, who has the best fp viewing area - Carthay Circle or Wine Country Trattoria? Also, if my daughter has a DAS card but does not use a wheelchair, will there be anywhere for her to sit? TIA!



Has anyone answered this question? I am unable to stand for that long either.


----------



## MadeToLove

Just saw the new WOC. It's wonderful. Try to see it as close to the center line of sight as possible to be able to see all the videos. And if you stand in the front, near the water, bring a poncho! You'll need it. They gave us one and we still got soaked.


----------



## ::danielle::

MadeToLove said:


> Just saw the new WOC. It's wonderful. Try to see it as close to the center line of sight as possible to be able to see all the videos. And if you stand in the front, near the water, bring a poncho! You'll need it. They gave us one and we still got soaked.



Would you mind sharing the details of your WOC viewing?  Dining package? Blue FP?  Yellow FP?

I'm anxious about getting the best possible view when we go next month!


----------



## kirstie101

Does anyone know if a 5:00 dinner reservation for the WOC dining at WCT would give us a fastpass to the early or late show? Hoping for the early show but prefer a nice sit down dinner over lunch.


----------



## TechGuy

HydroGuy said:


> WOC held two showings a night for the first several years but over the last year they went to one a night. Now it is going back to two with the new WOC show for the DL 60th.
> 
> If they use the same spots as before, the yellow and blue queues will be taped off and/or roped off areas between the WCT and the so-called Obelisk in the OP. It is just a long stretch of walk way so it is hard to be more specific than that. It will be obvious when you are there at that time.



I have CC WoC reservations, can I line up with the AG and WCR RV people for the lower reserved area; as opposed to going to the upper reserved and then asking a CM if I can head down to the lower section?


----------



## MadeToLove

::danielle:: said:


> Would you mind sharing the details of your WOC viewing?  Dining package? Blue FP?  Yellow FP?
> 
> I'm anxious about getting the best possible view when we go next month!


I was at a special press viewing last night, so I can only assume that FP and dining options will stay the same for the new show. My only recommendation is to find a spot away from the water and as close to the center line of the projections as possible. They had us to the right to stay out of the media's sight lines (as you can see in the videos posted today), so we could only see two of the three water screens and missed a bit of the action. There is a lot more going on visually in this new version than the former WOC.


----------



## dtnrhi

What's the FP situation for the WOC:C?

What time are they running out?


----------



## RoyalJay

Sorry I haven't read all 98 pages, but my question is this:  If you arrive the recommended 90 minutes early (or more), and get in and get that coveted rail spot, what goes into holding that spot?  Can 1 person out of a party of 5 hold spots for the others while they go do other stuff for an hour or so, or do all 5 have to stay there the whole time (other than a bathroom break or two)?  Do you sit while waiting or have to stand?  Can you put a blanket down or something to mark your territory?  

Last year we did the dining package and didn't show up early enough and it was a disaster (my fault), but I also have a group that doesn't want to waste an hour of vacation time sitting and waiting.  Trying to figure out if I can do that for them somehow while they mess around.  Thanks!


----------



## TechGuy

Did you read the first post? I think Hydro answers many of these and first page or so of replies gives more tips.


----------



## SD33

Is there an updated color sections map? When my wife and I were there this last Fall, it was not accurate. There was not a mixed color viewing area front and center. We got yellow FP's in order to get the very center but the CM told us we had to be off to the side on the rail. Not a bad place by any means but we were hoping to be front and center this time. I believe last time it was reserved for those with a particular dining package. Does anyone know anything about this?

And one more question...if they have two shows when we are there mid July, about what time are the FP's expected to be gone for the second show? We probably will still want yellow unless there is a better option for being even closer.

Thanks!


----------



## RoyalJay

TechGuy said:


> Did you read the first post? I think Hydro answers many of these and first page or so of replies gives more tips.



Actually it took some digging but I just found the answer on page 78. Looks like you can't really hold spots for others. Let me know if that has changed recently but otherwise I guess I'll have to see if the whole family is up for waiting 90+ minutes. If not, I'll probably skip it. My last two WOC experiences with sub-optimal viewing spots weren't great.


----------



## gmi3804

SD33 said:


> Is there an updated color sections map? When my wife and I were there this last Fall, it was not accurate. There was not a mixed color viewing area front and center. We got yellow FP's in order to get the very center but the CM told us we had to be off to the side on the rail. Not a bad place by any means but we were hoping to be front and center this time. I believe last time it was reserved for those with a particular dining package. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> And one more question...if they have two shows when we are there mid July, about what time are the FP's expected to be gone for the second show? We probably will still want yellow unless there is a better option for being even closer.
> 
> Thanks!



The map in the first post of this thread is current. 

There's no telling when FPs for the first show will be gone; it all depends on the crowds that day. There's no estimated time chart based on predicted crowds, if that's what you're looking for. You'll just have to go to the FP distribution area and see which show is being distributed. The CM there _might_ be able to tell you how many are left if they're still working on the first show.


----------



## HydroGuy

SD33 said:


> Is there an updated color sections map? When my wife and I were there this last Fall, it was not accurate. There was not a mixed color viewing area front and center. We got yellow FP's in order to get the very center but the CM told us we had to be off to the side on the rail. Not a bad place by any means but we were hoping to be front and center this time. I believe last time it was reserved for those with a particular dining package. Does anyone know anything about this?


They do change things in minor ways and last time I was there the mixed viewing at the front was not available and that was all set aside for reserved dining folks.

I need to update that image as it changes in subtle ways and it is hard to keep it up to date. It is mostly correct but not 100% correct for that reason.



SD33 said:


> And one more question...if they have two shows when we are there mid July, about what time are the FP's expected to be gone for the second show? We probably will still want yellow unless there is a better option for being even closer.


With an entirely new WOC show this summer this is impossible to predict. I would opt for yellow too and if I wanted second show I would plan to be around the WOC FP distribution area around 10AM to check on FP availability for second show. You will likely have to come back a few times to get what you want. You can ask a CM and I have heard they sometimes will give you the FP you want even if it is not being currently distributed.


----------



## TechGuy

RoyalJay said:


> Actually it took some digging but I just found the answer on page 78. Looks like you can't really hold spots for others. Let me know if that has changed recently but otherwise I guess I'll have to see if the whole family is up for waiting 90+ minutes. If not, I'll probably skip it. My last two WOC experiences with sub-optimal viewing spots weren't great.



This thread can be overwhelming as it starts with show opening in 2010 (I was there!) to now.  WOC is different than most other shows/parades in that it requires a FP. I have only done the preferred dining section and I had a great show. No real blanket saving opportunity as you line up outside the areas, enter the sections, and then jockey for positions. I could see saving some space after you enter the FP zones but this is dependent on your saving skills and those around you.

Good luck.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If you are saving a spot for family who ran to get drink snack or bathroom its normally fine as long as they are there when the fp line was let in. Then every one around you knows who you are and that you are holding for one or two. You just have to ask a cm before you get out of the area. They normally will give you a return ticket so you don't have to wait in a long line again.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

Has anyone tried the fire hydrant spot since the new show started?  Just wondering if it's being taken any sooner than usual.  Seems like everyone is asking how early to show up to get up to the front railing.  Hope that means nobody suspects the fire hydrant to be the best spot...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I tried the fire hydrant spot last year but it is actually not as easy to get it. it seems to be in a reserved dinning area the cm i talked to took me around showing me where the rope would be. then she took me down to her secret best view and it was perfect. we were two or three teers up and between two big present box's and next to an over head trolph(sp) it was very nice we got the rail and set our blanket up with a pillow and leaned on the rails until the show was about to start. At that point we stood moved the blankets and pillows and watched the show. we met a group of three who were cm's on their day off and we had a very nice chat with them the hour we waited.


----------



## momtothreedisneyfans

Resort Hotel Guest Exclusive Experiences: As Guests of the Disneyland® Resort Hotels, we would like to invite you to experience a special opportunity to receive your World of Color FASTPASS® prior to all other park Guests. Your exclusive FASTPASS® distribution will take place beginning 60 minutes prior to park opening at Disney California AdventureTM at the Grizzly River Run FASTPASS® location. . Your will receive one FASTPASS® per park admission ticket. In addition, we would like to invite you to a sneak peek of The Little Mermaid-Ariel’s Undersea Adventure! Ariel and her Friends will be welcoming you before the rest of our park guests by simply showing your room key at the entrance to the attraction. You may enter Disney California AdventureTM through the Grand Gate, by presenting your valid park admission ticket and a valid Disneyland® Resort Hotel room key. 


I just noticed this in my email they sent today talking about our soon to be arrival at the Disneyland hotel.


----------



## BrittyRo

How has the FP situation been for the new WOC show? Going in a couple of weeks and trying to figure out the best plan of attack.
Also does anyone have updates WOC Price Fixed Menus for Ariel's Grotto, Carthay Circle, and Trattoria??


----------



## gardengirl2790

We have been invited to attend a showing of World of Color as part of a corporate party being held first in Stage 17 (I think) in DCA, and then attend the later showing of WOC. Has anyone experienced this? Do you know how it works, where the viewing area might be? Thank you.


----------



## cgh

Does it matter if you go to lunch or dinner at Carthay Circle if you want to go to the early show?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I hope to do lunch and get a late show FP not sure if they allow it or not but hopping I can work it out. We eat our big meals of the day at lunch time.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

The FP still says not to show up before a certain time right?  Didn't know if there was some sort of camping-out system like there is for the fireworks and paint the night.  Hoping to not have to camp for 4 hours before WoC...


----------



## TechGuy

With reserved sections, I think the going recommendation is to show up about an hour before showtime. 

In the Blue and Yellow Sections, many people start much earlier.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

Any estimates of how quickly the first show runs out of FP these days?


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

TechGuy said:


> With reserved sections, I think the going recommendation is to show up about an hour before showtime.
> 
> In the Blue and Yellow Sections, many people start much earlier.



I thought the blue and yellow FPs said to NOT show up until a certain time, preventing people from camping for hours on end?


----------



## TechGuy

Patrick in Oregon said:


> I thought the blue and yellow FPs said to NOT show up until a certain time, preventing people from camping for hours on end?



The pass says to not show up people line up to enter the Blue and Yellow sections hours before. I think it's outlined in the first posting of this thread.

Here is the photo. the lines start at points 2 (yellow) and 8 & 12 for blue


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

TechGuy said:


> The pass says to not show up people line up to enter the Blue and Yellow sections hours before.



I'm really not trying to be difficult, but everytime I've gone prior to the 60th anniversary, they have a holding section starting like 90 min or so prior to the show and then they let people in to the viewing area.  Prior to the 90 minutes, these holding sections would not exist so there is no where for people wait and the FP says, you may return 90 min before the show (not verbatim obviously).  

Now you're saying the FP language has NOT changed and still says to NOT show up early (more than 90 minutes prior in my example), but people are still waiting for hours?


----------



## HopLow1968

Is the general consensus that for best viewing spots we should line up 90 minutes prior, unless we have dining reservations - in which case 60 minutes is fine?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If you know where to wait some will still wait hours ahead time. We did last year two hours early but while we waited we also had an awesome spot for the pixar parade. We were not planing on seeing it but it was very good.


----------



## ::danielle::

JadeDarkstar said:


> If you know where to wait some will still wait hours ahead time. We did last year two hours early but while we waited we also had an awesome spot for the pixar parade. We were not planing on seeing it but it was very good.



I'd love to know where to wait.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

To the left of the world of color area there is a walkway. next to it there is a small area where you can sit up on a stone cement like place. We sat there with about 10 other ppl until the woc fp opened up for entrance. However right in front of that area we sat on the ground and the parade passed right by us we were front row.


----------



## kirstie101

Patrick in Oregon said:


> I'm really not trying to be difficult, but everytime I've gone prior to the 60th anniversary, they have a holding section starting like 90 min or so prior to the show and then they let people in to the viewing area.  Prior to the 90 minutes, these holding sections would not exist so there is no where for people wait and the FP says, you may return 90 min before the show (not verbatim obviously).
> 
> Now you're saying the FP language has NOT changed and still says to NOT show up early (more than 90 minutes prior in my example), but people are still waiting for hours?





HopLow1968 said:


> Is the general consensus that for best viewing spots we should line up 90 minutes prior, unless we have dining reservations - in which case 60 minutes is fine?



On Thursday night we noticed people in the holding areas 90 minutes prior to the show, really no earlier than that. We joined the holding area for those with dining reservations about one minute before they opened the viewing sections (60 min prior) and though there were people in front of us we were still able to get amazing spots. If we had joined the yellow or blue area at that time there would have been many many more people in front of us and I'm sure our view would not have been as good. If you have a fastpass for the yellow or blue area and location is important to you then I would suggesting showing up 90 minutes early still.


----------



## Patrick in Oregon

kirstie101 said:


> On Thursday night we noticed people in the holding areas 90 minutes prior to the show, really no earlier than that. We joined the holding area for those with dining reservations about one minute before they opened the viewing sections (60 min prior) and though there were people in front of us we were still able to get amazing spots. If we had joined the yellow or blue area at that time there would have been many many more people in front of us and I'm sure our view would not have been as good. If you have a fastpass for the yellow or blue area and location is important to you then I would suggesting showing up 90 minutes early still.



Thanks for the reconnaissance


----------



## Sjwillia

kirstie101 said:


> On Thursday night we noticed people in the holding areas 90 minutes prior to the show, really no earlier than that. We joined the holding area for those with dining reservations about one minute before they opened the viewing sections (60 min prior) and though there were people in front of us we were still able to get amazing spots. If we had joined the yellow or blue area at that time there would have been many many more people in front of us and I'm sure our view would not have been as good. If you have a fastpass for the yellow or blue area and location is important to you then I would suggesting showing up 90 minutes early still.



Thank you for the recent info.  Can you tell me if your amazing spot was on a rail position or were you tall enough to be OK in the second row?  Were you in the WCT/Ariel dining section or Carthay Circle area?  I am making plans for August and appreciate you sharing your experience with the new show.


----------



## kirstie101

Sjwillia said:


> Thank you for the recent info.  Can you tell me if your amazing spot was on a rail position or were you tall enough to be OK in the second row?  Were you in the WCT/Ariel dining section or Carthay Circle area?  I am making plans for August and appreciate you sharing your experience with the new show.



We were in the WCT/Ariel dining section. We took the top of the stairs, which is the blue line you can see in this pic from page 1 of this thread. There was some room on the center rail but my mom is in her 60's and I knew she'd do better sitting on the steps vs sitting on the ground while we waited. Easier for her to get back up from a step especially since we sat right by the banister so she could use that to get up. Also I didn't want to get too wet so I figured the further away the better. DD8 didn't even have to stand on the top step to see. She stood on the next one down by DH the entire show. Though the spots on the rail did end up being 2 deep, maybe 3 deep in the very center, the area just really wasn't jammed packed like the other areas are. The steps didn't even fill up completely.  The family agree'd that this is the best spot we've ever had for WOC and probably the only way we'll view it from now on. We could see everything perfectly.

ETA: DS was asleep in his stroller and we were allowed to bring him into the viewing area with us. We parked his stroller at the bottom of the steps and my mom stood behind his stroller. He slept peacefully through the entire show.


----------



## Sjwillia

Thank you very much for this information krisitie101.  My friend and I are 66 and both under 5' tall and your post makes me feel better about being able to get a spot were we can get a good view.


----------



## minnie mum

Are the only Handicapped spots the ones marked on the map as being in the very back? DD and I will have reserved FPs ( we're doing the WCT lunch package). Is it elevated enough that I will have any chance of seeing everything from my wheelchair, or will I be blocked by people standing in front of me? We'll get there early, and I can always send DD down to the front elevated rail so she can have a good view. Neither of us have seen the show before.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

So, I just found out that I will be heading to DL during the last week of August for my birthday  I am very short (5'3"), and seeing WOC is one of my top priorities this trip, so we've decided to splurge and do a dining package to increase our odds of getting a good spot.

Which restaurant do people prefer? I'm thinking of skipping Carthay Circle, simply because it is twenty dollars more per person than the other too. Also, if there are two showings, can you do lunch and still get a pass to the later showing?


----------



## HydroGuy

theworldneedscolor said:


> So, I just found out that I will be heading to DL during the last week of August for my birthday  I am very short (5'3"), and seeing WOC is one of my top priorities this trip, so we've decided to splurge and do a dining package to increase our odds of getting a good spot.
> 
> Which restaurant do people prefer? I'm thinking of skipping Carthay Circle, simply because it is twenty dollars more per person than the other too. Also, if there are two showings, can you do lunch and still get a pass to the later showing?



Sorry to break it to you, but the dining package does not typically do much of anything to increase your chance at a good spot. Here is how you get a good spot for WOC:

- Know the good spots
- If possible explore the viewing area during the day when no one is there to get an idea of where the good spots are
- Arrive early (90 minutes)
- Get to your spot and hold onto it

Best of luck to you!

ETA: If you really want to dine at one of the WOC restaurants, I decided last summer to steer clear of Ariel's Grotto. So that leaves WCT or CCR. CCR is much more upscale and I would choose that if it fits you. Otherwise just choose WCT. My two cents.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

HydroGuy said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but the dining package does not typically do much of anything to increase your chance at a good spot. Here is how you get a good spot for WOC:
> 
> - Know the good spots
> - If possible explore the viewing area during the day when no one is there to get an idea of where the good spots are
> - Arrive early (90 minutes)
> - Get to your spot and hold onto it
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> ETA: If you really want to dine at one of the WOC restaurants, I decided last summer to steer clear of Ariel's Grotto. So that leaves WCT or CCR. CCR is much more upscale and I would choose that if it fits you. Otherwise just choose WCT. My two cents.



Oh no, that is not what I wanted to hear  I knew you still needed to get there early for the dining area, but I thought there were overall more "good" viewing spots than the FP section. I also thought you could get there more like 75 minutes with the dining area. Hmm, so would you recommend FP over a dining package? I don't want to pay extra money if it really offers no benefit. 

Also, are they likely to be running two shows the last week of August? I've heard that most people have better luck at the second show.


----------



## Tanz

Disneyland 1951 said:


> *11/30/2010 Update*
> 
> Everyday the first show fastpasses run out between 10:45 on a busy day and 1:00pm on a slow day.
> The second show Fastpasses run out as early as 1:00pm on a busy day and are available as late as 6:00pm on a slow day.



Apology if there are already recent updates that I couldn't find...    but are the above times, on when FP would run out, still valid these days for WOC-C! 
If the above still applies, on a summer weekday, I'm thinking I should be able to get 2nd show Yellow FP early to mid afternoon.    Thanks guys!


----------



## HydroGuy

theworldneedscolor said:


> Oh no, that is not what I wanted to hear  I knew you still needed to get there early for the dining area, but I thought there were overall more "good" viewing spots than the FP section. I also thought you could get there more like 75 minutes with the dining area. Hmm, so would you recommend FP over a dining package? I don't want to pay extra money if it really offers no benefit.
> 
> Also, are they likely to be running two shows the last week of August? I've heard that most people have better luck at the second show.



You can often show up 75 minutes early for the dining section rather than 90 minutes. I personally still do 90 minutes. But there are not any more good viewing spots in that section than any other. I do not think it is worth it to buy an expensive meal to save maybe 15 minutes of waiting for WOC. Only do the dining if you want to eat at that restaurant anyways.

Seeing the second show usually does reduce the wait - it seems to 60 minutes. BUT - I have not seen the new WOC and demand is probably higher than the last few years so I have no idea if the second show is easier to see than the first.


----------



## Sjwillia

HydroGuy said:


> ETA: If you really want to dine at one of the WOC restaurants, I decided last summer to steer clear of Ariel's Grotto. So that leaves WCT or CCR. CCR is much more upscale and I would choose that if it fits you. Otherwise just choose WCT. My two cents.



HydroGuy, can you tell me the problem you had with Ariel's?  Food? Service or something else?  I had a bad service related experiance with WCT but that was several years ago soon after the show opened and the dining packages were new.  I have an ADR for dinner at Ariel's but if things are seriously not up to par there I could give WCT another chance.


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Is there anywhere that has the current prix fixe menus outlined?  I looked on AllEars and those haven't been updated for a year.  I can't seem to find a way to view them on the Disneyland website.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sjwillia said:


> HydroGuy, can you tell me the problem you had with Ariel's?  Food? Service or something else?  I had a bad service related experiance with WCT but that was several years ago soon after the show opened and the dining packages were new.  I have an ADR for dinner at Ariel's but if things are seriously not up to par there I could give WCT another chance.


You can read a little more here:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/thoughts-and-observations-from-late-july-trip.3313511

We have done AG/WOC 3-4 times in the past and always felt like we got pretty good food and service. Last summer I read a bunch of negative reviews of AG/WOC but went anyways. Then I found out why the reviews had been so bad. The food just was not very good for any of us. We had 5 or 6 in our group that night and everyone felt the same about the food. And the service was very poor. We were left for long periods with no service and empty after glasses.

I have dined at WCT a couple times and we always liekd the food. But we've never done WCT/WOC. We have done CCR/WOC twice and those were good experiences. I cannot recommend WCT/WOC as I have not tried it but the food there seemed fine in general so from a general point of view I would recommend it. CCR is for those who want the upscale/special experience sort of like BB.

HTH


----------



## ::danielle::

I'm here at WOC. I booked the Carthay Circle lunch package. There's only one show tonight at 9pm. The CC section is empty an hour before.

The section for CC (using Kirstie101's image from her post above) is the back top row (which is elevated) and continues to the center of the concave steps. The steps are included in the space. 

The other half of the steps and section mirroring the CC section is for yellow FP. The circle area in front of the concave steps (including the convex steps) are a mix of yellow and blue. 

The yellow section in front of the CC section is handicap only. 

The WCT and Ariel's dining package section is in front and to the side of the convex steps at the front of the circle. 

The FP sections are sold out and are very crowded.


----------



## dirtnap101

thanks for the detail Danielle!


----------



## Micahisgood54

I am really excited to see the new updated world of color I have not been to dl since 2014 24 hours of Disney I cant wait to hear NPH do the narrations!


----------



## brenda1966

IMO, it's not worth it to do dining packages for WOC.  I've seen it each time with just a regular FP and lining up about 90 minutes in advance.  At about the 2 hour mark you will find us lurking around the area, hitting a ride or two, waiting for the ropes to go up and line up to begin.  Then one of us usually goes to find food.  We eat while we wait.  It has worked out well in the past.  the main goal in getting a good spot is to be on the railing.  For the dining section, it would be the same goal, but there is less railing, fewer people too, but still less railing.

Now, for my question -- is a blue or yellow FP preferred?  Which one does the machine spit out first?  Is there any strategy here other than make sure you get one early in the day before they run out?


----------



## HydroGuy

brenda1966 said:


> IMO, it's not worth it to do dining packages for WOC.  I've seen it each time with just a regular FP and lining up about 90 minutes in advance.  At about the 2 hour mark you will find us lurking around the area, hitting a ride or two, waiting for the ropes to go up and line up to begin.  Then one of us usually goes to find food.  We eat while we wait.  It has worked out well in the past.  the main goal in getting a good spot is to be on the railing.  For the dining section, it would be the same goal, but there is less railing, fewer people too, but still less railing.
> 
> Now, for my question -- is a blue or yellow FP preferred?  Which one does the machine spit out first?  Is there any strategy here other than make sure you get one early in the day before they run out?


IMO yellow is much better than blue. But blue is distributed first - at least if they are still doing things like they did last time I was there.


----------



## Butterfly123

I totally agree with Hydroguy! The first two times we saw it it was in the blue section.  The next time we got yellow, and that's what we've done ever since.  Much better viewing, and somehow less of a crazy stampede.


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> IMO yellow is much better than blue. But blue is distributed first - at least if they are still doing things like they did last time I was there.





Butterfly123 said:


> I totally agree with Hydroguy! The first two times we saw it it was in the blue section.  The next time we got yellow, and that's what we've done ever since.  Much better viewing, and somehow less of a crazy stampede.



I would add that if you do not get one of the better viewing spots it (based on height of party/kids/etc.) it does not matter whether you are blue or yellow or center reserved dining.

If you arrive early enough to gt one of the better spots, then the yellow section has a larger quantity of good spots to choose from.


----------



## telecomguy

HydroGuy said:


> IMO yellow is much better than blue. But blue is distributed first - at least if they are still doing things like they did last time I was there.



DL newbie here.  Does the FP signage tell you which color FP is being distributed?  I assume like F!, the FP machines are disconnected?


----------



## Blue32

telecomguy said:


> DL newbie here.  Does the FP signage tell you which color FP is being distributed?  I assume like F!, the FP machines are disconnected?



FP is disconnected for WOC. But there are no signs about which color or show. Just ask the CM near the machines....they can tell you. And will sometimes offer you the color you want if it is available.


----------



## dtnrhi

Blue32 said:


> FP is disconnected for WOC. But there are no signs about which color or show. Just ask the CM near the machines....they can tell you. And will sometimes offer you the color you want if it is available.



There is a sign by the giant bear outside the rapids saying which show is being distributed. You have to ask for the color, though.


----------



## telecomguy

JadeDarkstar said:


> To the left of the world of color area there is a walkway. next to it there is a small area where you can sit up on a stone cement like place. We sat there with about 10 other ppl until the woc fp opened up for entrance. However right in front of that area we sat on the ground and the parade passed right by us we were front row.



Is this like right in front of the Golden Zephyr?


----------



## telecomguy

Blue32 said:


> FP is disconnected for WOC. But there are no signs about which color or show. Just ask the CM near the machines....they can tell you. And will sometimes offer you the color you want if it is available.





dtnrhi said:


> There is a sign by the giant bear outside the rapids saying which show is being distributed. You have to ask for the color, though.



Thank you both!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

telecomguy said:


> Is this like right in front of the Golden Zephyr?



No its sorta in front of the under the sea ride.


----------



## gometros

::danielle:: said:


> I'm here at WOC. I booked the Carthay Circle lunch package. There's only one show tonight at 9pm. The CC section is empty an hour before.
> 
> The section for CC (using Kirstie101's image from her post above) is the back top row (which is elevated) and continues to the center of the concave steps. The steps are included in the space.
> 
> The other half of the steps and section mirroring the CC section is for yellow FP. The circle area in front of the concave steps (including the convex steps) are a mix of yellow and blue.
> 
> The yellow section in front of the CC section is handicap only.
> 
> The WCT and Ariel's dining package section is in front and to the side of the convex steps at the front of the circle.
> 
> The FP sections are sold out and are very crowded.



 So each restaurant had its own section?


----------



## basketballmom

I tried a search, but came up with no recent information..
What is the standby area in front of the Little Mermaid ride like these days? We won't get to the parks until around 5:00 our first day, and I'd like to try standby for WOC. (either show)
Thanks!


----------



## ::danielle::

gometros said:


> So each restaurant had its own section?



Carthay Circle had its own section. I cannot say if WCT or Ariel's have separate sections.


----------



## Ride Junkie

Ride Junkie said:


> Well, last Thursday's (5/12/11) WOC show was a total waste of time.  Stood in line around 20 minutes for fast passes that morning, got red section.  Showed up around 7:45 to enter the viewing area.  Stood around with the rest of the sardines for an hour.  Approximately three minutes into the show, the water & music stopped, the lights came on, and a voice announced that due to technical difficulties, the show was cancelled.
> 
> So a few thousand angry people were ushered out of DCA.  Not through the main gate...no, they had us exit through a different entrance which dumped us out into Downtown Disney.  On the other side of the security checkpoint.  So we had to have our bags, stroller, etc. checked again, just to walk past the park entrances to our hotel.
> 
> So, all we got to see of WOC was a few fountains lit up with different colored lights.  Didn't get to see any of the special effects at all.



4+ years later, and we FINALLY got to see WoC a few weeks ago.   From what I saw on youtube of previous versions of the show, it seemed there used to be more Disney music & characters.  The new version for the 60th was just ok.  I guess I was expecting more.  Nothing against Neil Patrick Harris, but I could have used less of him and more Mickey Mouse.  The parts with Walt and the history of the park were neat, but all the vignettes of random people riding rides, frolicking around the park, etc. are only interesting if you're in it, LOL.  I wish it had been more like Mickey's Philharmagic, all Disney characters and music.  My 6-year-old was rather bored and nearly fell asleep.

I will say that the effects are very cool, and I like how they project images onto the roller coaster and Mickey's Fun Wheel.  I think we were in the yellow section (the entrance was right across from the Little Mermaid ride), not on the bottom tier but one level up.  We had an ECV, so we were able to get seating in the handicapped area for my inlaws.  FIL sat in the ECV against the rail and DD sat with him, so they had a good view.  DH and I stood behind them and we could see really well also.  It helped that we didn't have anyone standing in front of us; otherwise it would have been difficult for us shorter people.

I think next time we'll do Fantasmic instead.  I haven't seen that in maybe 20 years at DL simply because of the crowding in that area (a far cry from the stadium at DHS).  I understand they do fast passes now, which cuts down on the amount of people corralled in that small space. So glad they finally came up with a solution.


----------



## Sjwillia

Could people who have done the WOC dining packages recently confirm the location for both Carthay Circle dining and WCT/Ariel dining.  I think last report was Carthay is farther back along an upper tier of the viewing area and the WCT/Ariel area is in front of the circle and behind the marked wet area of the map.  Is this still the case?  I know it is reported Carthay diners can go to the front if they ask.  I just want to be sure where each section is directed.  TIA.


----------



## rmonty02

Sjwillia said:


> Could people who have done the WOC dining packages recently confirm the location for both Carthay Circle dining and WCT/Ariel dining.  I think last report was Carthay is farther back along an upper tier of the viewing area and the WCT/Ariel area is in front of the circle and behind the marked wet area of the map.  Is this still the case?  I know it is reported Carthay diners can go to the front if they ask.  I just want to be sure where each section is directed.  TIA.


We saw the first WOC show the last week of June w/ WCT dinning FP. The map is correct on the green section which is in front of the circle.
A 1 1/2 ago we saw the show with CC dining and were the upper left green section of the map. When entering I mentioned to the CM if CC dining can head down to the WCT/Ariel section and simply said our section was up top. If you plan on asking to asking CM to change sections be ready to be clear, quick and strong with your request. There are lots of people swarming the area and you don't want to miss out on a railing spot in either area. 
I enjoyed both viewing spots. We are doing WCT again because of the food options for the kids


----------



## Meemoo

Hi there, We will be visiting from Australia in October. Our first time in 10 years and our kids first time. I think we will only see WOC once - so I want to make it a great experience for my kids (7 & 9) Is it necessary to get a dining package for the best viewing area, or regardless do I just need to find a spot and stay in it a couple of hours prior to a show to get the best position so the kids can see properly? If I go for a dining package, can anyone recommend which one the kids enjoyed the most?


----------



## Sjwillia

Thank you for the help rmonty02.  I am neither quick nor strong (66 yr old grandma under 5' tall) so I think I will make reservations for WCT or Ariels to avoid requesting to change locations.  And since this will be a first trip without grandkids, I will try the 2nd show.


----------



## HydroGuy

Meemoo said:


> Hi there, We will be visiting from Australia in October. Our first time in 10 years and our kids first time. I think we will only see WOC once - so I want to make it a great experience for my kids (7 & 9) Is it necessary to get a dining package for the best viewing area, or regardless do I just need to find a spot and stay in it a couple of hours prior to a show to get the best position so the kids can see properly? If I go for a dining package, can anyone recommend which one the kids enjoyed the most?


You can find this info in the OP. Not necessary to get the dining package. Yes you  need to arrive early (90 minutes)  if you want the greatest chance possible to see the show.


----------



## RadioFanatic

I'm doing an Ariel's grotto package-I'm still confused about where we go for that. Also, cd someone tell me what is the latest I cd get there to reasonably get a decent place but have time for rides as late as possible? That's are only day for CA and won't be getting there until about noon. Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

RadioFanatic said:


> I'm doing an Ariel's grotto package-I'm still confused about where we go for that. Also, cd someone tell me what is the latest I cd get there to reasonably get a decent place but have time for rides as late as possible? That's are only day for CA and won't be getting there until about noon. Thanks!



The AG dining just goes to the main entry for reserved dining. And you will be sent to the center area shown in the OP.

And  your question is hard to answer precisely because it depends on your tolerance for risk. It is answered in depth in the OP.



HydroGuy said:


> *When should I arrive to the WOC queue?*
> 
> Each WOC FP or dining reservation (Reserved Viewing) pass lists a suggested return time to the queue. Ignore these times. Follow the times below.
> 
> For the first show here is my advice for queue arrival time. See viewing chart map shown above for queue locations.
> 
> 1. If you want a slam dunk/for sure access to the best viewing spots, show up 90 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note a queue may not yet be established. Check with a WOC Cast Member on where the queue will start. And stay in the area.
> 
> 2. If you would like a good shot to a good viewing spot but are willing to risk getting a poor spot, show up 60 minutes before the scheduled show time. Note that during recent shows the Cast Members guided guests from the queue to the viewing area 60 minutes before the show starts.
> 
> 3. If you do not care about a good viewing spot, show up 30 minutes before the scheduled show time.
> 
> Some people report arriving just 15 minutes before the show and getting a good spot to see WOC. Yes, and some people leave at 6PM in a big city and do not hit traffic. It happens. But it is not the rule. Below is a photo of the Blue section queue on a Saturday night in October _90 minutes before the show_.
> 
> Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) guests should use the above times as guidelines. It is not uncommon to be able to arrive 60 minutes before the show and still be able to get a good viewing spot.
> 
> Reserved Viewing dining guests who want to have a relaxing dinner before the show should make the reservation at least 3 hours before show starts. This will allow you 90 minutes to be seated, order and dine - and then have enough time to walk to the RV waiting area and be there about 75-90 minutes early.


----------



## poseys

We will be at DLR mid September. I'm a shortie and I also have a two and a half year old with me. I'm thinking we will need to at least be in the area 90 minutes ahead of time (is that too much?) to get a rail spot where she will be able to see? Would the light pole trick (that I'm having trouble finding the details on right now) be a good spot for a family with a small child? I'm hoping the crowds are down a little when we go but I don't want to get my hopes up too much with regards to how much waiting I'll be having to do for good spots to things like this and PTN. Thanks


----------



## HydroGuy

poseys said:


> We will be at DLR mid September. I'm a shortie and I also have a two and a half year old with me. I'm thinking we will need to at least be in the area 90 minutes ahead of time (is that too much?) to get a rail spot where she will be able to see? Would the light pole trick (that I'm having trouble finding the details on right now) be a good spot for a family with a small child? I'm hoping the crowds are down a little when we go but I don't want to get my hopes up too much with regards to how much waiting I'll be having to do for good spots to things like this and PTN. Thanks


There is no light pole trick for WOC. That was for Fantasmic. 

First, the 90 minute early rule is only for the first show of the evening. Being 90 minutes early may be "too much" on some nights. The important question for you is if it will be too much on YOUR night. And you will not know until your night comes. If you wait until 60 minutes to arrive "just to see" and it is not enough then really, truly, you will not be able to see the show. And it will be too late. And you will wish you arrived earlier. Pretty much 90 minutes early is enough "every night" so you do not have to wonder. My experience having seen WOC 12-15 times for the first (or only) show is I have never regretted showing up 90 minutes early for any of the shows. The few times I have come later have always resulted in an imperfect view. But since I am 6 ft tall I can manage better than children and shorter adults.

Bottom line - if you are going to the first show get there 90 minutes early if you want to for sure get a good view of the show.


----------



## seobaina

What about for second show?


----------



## poseys

HydroGuy said:


> There is no light pole trick for WOC. That was for Fantasmic.
> 
> First, the 90 minute early rule is only for the first show of the evening. Being 90 minutes early may be "too much" on some nights. The important question for you is if it will be too much on YOUR night. And you will not know until your night comes. If you wait until 60 minutes to arrive "just to see" and it is not enough then really, truly, you will not be able to see the show. And it will be too late. And you will wish you arrived earlier. Pretty much 90 minutes early is enough "every night" so you do not have to wonder. My experience having seen WOC 12-15 times for the first (or only) show is I have never regretted showing up 90 minutes early for any of the shows. The few times I have come later have always resulted in an imperfect view. But since I am 6 ft tall I can manage better than children and shorter adults.
> 
> Bottom line - if you are going to the first show get there 90 minutes early if you want to for sure get a good view of the show.


Thank you!


----------



## HydroGuy

seobaina said:


> What about for second show?


Conventional wisdom is 60 minutes early. But with the new show this summer I really do not know. Maybe someone else can share their recent experience?


----------



## RoyalJay

So last year when I went I messed up and didn't show up til 20-30 before show time, with the WCT dining package. My kids were miserable because we couldn't see and we adults were miserable because of the same thing. 

This year I did the exact same reservation but had a better plan thanks to HydroGuy. 5:10 at WCT. We didn't get as good of a spot on the rail for the Pixar parade this time, but it was close enough and I thought the food was actually better than last year. The kids ran up to the rail by the entrance and had a good view of the parade. I haven't tried just regular FP for WOC but IMO combined with the parade view the dining package is worth it. 

We showed up to the WOC viewing area about 7:20 just to be safe. There were a couple other folks loitering about in front of us. At 7:30-7:40 they started putting in the poles and ropes for the lines. As lines started forming we were 5-6 people back. We were still there til at least 8 before they let folks in. We went to the wet zone right up against the very front rail and had great seats. I was able to leave after staking spots to get churros and beers.  They hand you a re-entry pass. 

The show itself was awesome. I loved the new version but honestly that may be because I had a bad experience last year with the old version (my fault). We got wet in the wet zone obviously but I didn't think it was that bad. 

Overall, my tune has totally changed on this. We actually had fun waiting, and the show itself was amazing. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## wildflower329

Does anyone know if the map in the first post is still accurate? I loved our spot last time we were there, and want to make sure I grab the right FP


----------



## seobaina

RoyalJay said:


> So last year when I went I messed up and didn't show up til 20-30 before show time, with the WCT dining package. My kids were miserable because we couldn't see and we adults were miserable because of the same thing.
> 
> This year I did the exact same reservation but had a better plan thanks to HydroGuy. 5:10 at WCT. We didn't get as good of a spot on the rail for the Pixar parade this time, but it was close enough and I thought the food was actually better than last year. The kids ran up to the rail by the entrance and had a good view of the parade. I haven't tried just regular FP for WOC but IMO combined with the parade view the dining package is worth it.
> 
> We showed up to the WOC viewing area about 7:20 just to be safe. There were a couple other folks loitering about in front of us. At 7:30-7:40 they started putting in the poles and ropes for the lines. As lines started forming we were 5-6 people back. We were still there til at least 8 before they let folks in. We went to the wet zone right up against the very front rail and had great seats. I was able to leave after staking spots to get churros and beers.  They hand you a re-entry pass.
> 
> The show itself was awesome. I loved the new version but honestly that may be because I had a bad experience last year with the old version (my fault). We got wet in the wet zone obviously but I didn't think it was that bad.
> 
> Overall, my tune has totally changed on this. We actually had fun waiting, and the show itself was amazing. Can't wait to do it again.




So would you recommend we book dinner at a similar time? X


----------



## seobaina

HydroGuy said:


> Conventional wisdom is 60 minutes early. But with the new show this summer I really do not know. Maybe someone else can share their recent experience?



Thank you!


----------



## HydroGuy

wildflower329 said:


> Does anyone know if the map in the first post is still accurate? I loved our spot last time we were there, and want to make sure I grab the right FP



For the record, the map in the OP is never 100% accurate because on any night CMS can and do change things up a bit. It is basically correct but not 100% correct. It seems the red zone down front is now for reserved dining. And part of the yellow section down front can be used for reserved dining as well. Other than that it is still accurate. I will be seeing WOC the week after next and will try and double check everything.


----------



## HydroGuy

seobaina said:


> So would you recommend we book dinner at a similar time? X



The advice in the OP is still valid. Book your dining package at least three hours before the show. It looks like the PP booked about four hours before but also wanted to see the parade from WCT.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I just want to confirm before I make a dining reservation, if do the lunch dining package, can we request passes for the second show?


----------



## telecomguy

We booked a WCT for 11:40, since lunch is cheaper than dinner ($100 total for 5). We have FP for the 9pm show tonight. I will report back with our experience.


----------



## telecomguy

theworldneedscolor said:


> I just want to confirm before I make a dining reservation, if do the lunch dining package, can we request passes for the second show?



Our server today at WCT for lunch asked if the 9pm show was good, so it seems like you can ask for which show you prefer.


----------



## pamcarey

HydroGuy said:


> I will be seeing WOC the week after next and will try and double check everything.



Oooh, which day will you be seeing WOC?  I'll be seeing WOC for the first time that same week.


----------



## RoyalJay

HydroGuy said:


> The advice in the OP is still valid. Book your dining package at least three hours before the show. It looks like the PP booked about four hours before but also wanted to see the parade from WCT.


Yep that's correct. We wanted to see the parade during dinner. If you get there a bit before 5 I think you have a better chance at a rail seat and a great view. We had a good 1 1/2 hours between when the meal was done and when we got to WOC.


----------



## HydroGuy

pamcarey said:


> Oooh, which day will you be seeing WOC?  I'll be seeing WOC for the first time that same week.


Planning to catch the new WOC on the 12th. We will have 3 and 1/2 days at DLR before the D23 Expo. At the airport at this moment to catch our flight to CA for some beach time before DLR.


----------



## telecomguy

So, last night we were in the red area from the map in first post of this thread.  We were actually right on the middle star.  There was little to no breeze, so we didn't get too wet.  We were riding the rides on that side of Paradise Pier around 6:30-7:00pm, and we walked over to the Wharf to get something to eat.  When we walked by the WOC area, nothing was really happening yet.  When we came back over the bridge, we saw tons of people.  I asked a CM there if that was the dining package, and she said it was blue FP and told me to go two signposts down. We walked down to that post, and showed our passes and they told us to head to the end of line.  There were about 15-20 people ahead of us, and it was around 7:50pm or so.  It appears that WCT and AG were together, as the CMs there were saying the names of both places.  Overall, the show and experience was great, and I'm glad we booked WCT for the view we got.  I am hoping if we come back next year, that the old show or some iteration is back so we can see that.


----------



## seobaina

RoyalJay said:


> Yep that's correct. We wanted to see the parade during dinner. If you get there a bit before 5 I think you have a better chance at a rail seat and a great view. We had a good 1 1/2 hours between when the meal was done and when we got to WOC.



I didn't know about watching the parade from here. Please tell me more x


----------



## Sith

Sjwillia said:


> Could people who have done the WOC dining packages recently confirm the location for both Carthay Circle dining and WCT/Ariel dining.  I think last report was Carthay is farther back along an upper tier of the viewing area and the WCT/Ariel area is in front of the circle and behind the marked wet area of the map.  Is this still the case?  I know it is reported Carthay diners can go to the front if they ask.  I just want to be sure where each section is directed.  TIA.



We did the Ariel's Grotto dining package in mid May. We watched WOC from the first "wet" on the map left of the 16. Not sure how they figure that is only a "good" viewing area, while the "best" are further back. We were front and center right at the water. Best seats in the house. And we did get wet. But, luckily we happened to have ponchos with us since it had been raining earlier in the day.

I thought the dining package was definitely worth it. Yes, it's a little pricey. But, you get great food and an excellent spot to watch the show without having to camp out for hours. We will be doing another dining package during our next trip at the end of October.


----------



## RoyalJay

seobaina said:


> I didn't know about watching the parade from here. Please tell me more x



The Pixar Parade at 5:20 goes right by WCT. Last year we arrived at 5 and got a table right on the rail, which is a great spot to watch the parade. Some of the tables will have tree issues but not bad I don't think. This year we arrived about the same time, but like how everything was much busier this year than last, it was a 45 minute wait for the rail. We got a table outside but a couple rows back from the rail. I stayed there during the parade and could see the tops of the floats, but my kids were able to go find a spot by the entrance where they could see everything, so it still worked out. Food is ok, by no means worth the price. You're paying for the experience, and a front and center spot at WOC if you get there early enough.


----------



## seobaina

RoyalJay said:


> The Pixar Parade at 5:20 goes right by WCT. Last year we arrived at 5 and got a table right on the rail, which is a great spot to watch the parade. Some of the tables will have tree issues but not bad I don't think. This year we arrived about the same time, but like how everything was much busier this year than last, it was a 45 minute wait for the rail. We got a table outside but a couple rows back from the rail. I stayed there during the parade and could see the tops of the floats, but my kids were able to go find a spot by the entrance where they could see everything, so it still worked out. Food is ok, by no means worth the price. You're paying for the experience, and a front and center spot at WOC if you get there early enough.



Thank you


----------



## Sjwillia

I watched the 10:15 WOC show on Tuesday the 11th.  
We had 6:50 dinner reservations at Ariel’s Grotto.  We were given the option and asked for the 10:15 show.  The tri-tip and lobster was quite good.  The only complaint I had with dinner was they brought it before we had completed our salad.  After dinner we rode Ariel, Golden Zephyr, and Goofy’s Sky School.  The first show was underway so we went searching for the holding area for the second show.  I headed for the area noted, arrow 14, on the WOC Super Thread.  I could not find a holding area.  I asked a CM and he directed me to the center where preferred dining actually entered, #4 on Super thread map.  I really did not want to go there while the first show was playing but was feeling quite lost.  I asked a CM in this area and he said there was not a queue for the second show and to just go ride Ariel or we could wait here while 5800 people flooded the area after the first show.  My friend needed to get off her feet and there was an empty space on a bench in in the back of the viewing area so she sat down as the first show ended and the area emptied.  I stood behind her.  Once everyone was out we were asked to leave so they could clean the area.  I asked another CM where we should go for Ariel Dining passes.  Finally we were directed to the correct place.  We were to line up along the wall by the Golden Zephyr, #2 on the Super Thread map.  I do not know if this is just for Ariel Dining or includes WCT.  This is the same place I lined up with Yellow FP for 9:00 show in 2014.  The Yellow queue was behind the dining queue.  There were about a dozen people in line when we arrived.  About 10 minutes later a CM lead the line to the viewing area.  Everyone ahead of us went to the very front wet area.  We went to the rail the next level up and it was a perfect view and we did not get wet.  The rail filled in quickly and by show time a couple rows filled in behind us but no one was squished together.  There was a rope at the bottom of the steps behind the area we were in that I think filled in with diners from CC.  I enjoyed the new show but I think the original is better.  It seemed more colorful.  Queues seem to change and are different based on show time.  I wish there was a way for Disney to provide accurate information on what to do and where to go for the particular show you are going to.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sjwillia said:


> I watched the 10:15 WOC show on Tuesday the 11th.
> We had 6:50 dinner reservations at Ariel’s Grotto.  We were given the option and asked for the 10:15 show.  The tri-tip and lobster was quite good.  The only complaint I had with dinner was they brought it before we had completed our salad.  After dinner we rode Ariel, Golden Zephyr, and Goofy’s Sky School.  The first show was underway so we went searching for the holding area for the second show.  I headed for the area noted, arrow 14, on the WOC Super Thread.  I could not find a holding area.  I asked a CM and he directed me to the center where preferred dining actually entered, #4 on Super thread map.  I really did not want to go there while the first show was playing but was feeling quite lost.  I asked a CM in this area and he said there was not a queue for the second show and to just go ride Ariel or we could wait here while 5800 people flooded the area after the first show.  My friend needed to get off her feet and there was an empty space on a bench in in the back of the viewing area so she sat down as the first show ended and the area emptied.  I stood behind her.  Once everyone was out we were asked to leave so they could clean the area.  I asked another CM where we should go for Ariel Dining passes.  Finally we were directed to the correct place.  We were to line up along the wall by the Golden Zephyr, #2 on the Super Thread map.  I do not know if this is just for Ariel Dining or includes WCT.  This is the same place I lined up with Yellow FP for 9:00 show in 2014.  The Yellow queue was behind the dining queue.  There were about a dozen people in line when we arrived.  About 10 minutes later a CM lead the line to the viewing area.  Everyone ahead of us went to the very front wet area.  We went to the rail the next level up and it was a perfect view and we did not get wet.  The rail filled in quickly and by show time a couple rows filled in behind us but no one was squished together.  There was a rope at the bottom of the steps behind the area we were in that I think filled in with diners from CC.  I enjoyed the new show but I think the original is better.  It seemed more colorful.  Queues seem to change and are different based on show time.  I wish there was a way for Disney to provide accurate information on what to do and where to go for the particular show you are going to.


OP here and I was at the same show as you were! I am going to update the OP as soon as I can. I am the D23 Expo right now and just got out of an awesome session that talked about Star Wars Land at DL AND DHS. I will get to this thread some time soon.


----------



## HydroGuy

I finally got to see WOC Celebrate a couple weeks ago and spent some time talking to CMs about the current boundaries, queues and policies. I have taken this information and updated the OP. If you see anything I overlooked please let me know so I can get it into the OP. Thanks all!

For the record, my opinion of WOC Celebrate is much like I have read from others. It is worth seeing and appropriate for the DL 60th anniversary, but not nearly as good as the Traditional version.

In past trips I always made a point to see WOC. And it never failed to give me goosebumps even after seeing it 10-15 times. As long as Celebrate is showing I will not make such a strong effort and will personally put the extra effort into seeing the PTN parade and DLF fireworks show at DL.


----------



## kungaloosh22

In the first post, it says you can go down to the front reserved viewing area if you dine at Carthay Circle, if you ask, even though they direct you to the upper tiers. With different entry points for the reserved viewing (#4 for CCR and #5 for the rest), do you really have much of a chance to get the railing spot in the lower area if you enter at the #4 CCR spot? it seems the people lined up in #5 would have a large advantage to getting that, especially if only 4-5 families can fit at the rail.

I'm thinking front rail in the Carthay Circle section is probably better than being behind the front row in the lower section (so you don't have to crane to see over anyone), but I'm not really sure.


----------



## HydroGuy

kungaloosh22 said:


> In the first post, it says you can go down to the front reserved viewing area if you dine at Carthay Circle, if you ask, even though they direct you to the upper tiers. With different entry points for the reserved viewing (#4 for CCR and #5 for the rest), do you really have much of a chance to get the railing spot in the lower area if you enter at the #4 CCR spot? it seems the people lined up in #5 would have a large advantage to getting that, especially if only 4-5 families can fit at the rail.
> 
> I'm thinking front rail in the Carthay Circle section is probably better than being behind the front row in the lower section (so you don't have to crane to see over anyone), but I'm not really sure.


I have just gone to #5 even if I have CCR. I have heard they are trying harder to force folks with CCR to go to the CCR section so you have to insist harder you do not want to go there. 

I agree going to #4 would make it hard to get down to the best spots. And I agree that (depending on your height) the front row in the CCR section is better than being behind people in the lower section.


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> I have just gone to #5 even if I have CCR. I have heard they are trying harder to force folks with CCR to go to the CCR section so you have to insist harder you do not want to go there.


 

We were flat out refused. I insisted and pretty much just did it anyway. Not really the way I wanted to be treated after eating such an expensive dinner. Not sure if it was just a rogue CM or if that is becoming more common now.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Thanks for the info, *HydroGuy* and *mom2rtk*! Not really what I wanted to hear, but it's good to know what to expect. I'll have to discuss with my group whether or not it's worth a fuss.


----------



## BatChao

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knew how accurate the times were that show up on the Disneyland site for World of Color here:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/entertainment/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color/

I am planning on going on September 5 and purchased a CCR dining package, but the only time I could get was 7:40. The site says WoC is only showing at 9:00 on that date, but every weekend leading up to it also has a 10:15 showing. I remember in the past, they would have the 9:00 show and then announce that a later show would be available when the 9:00 Fast Passes sold out. Would this be the case as well here? Besides for weather, I don't recall any times when they don't show both 9:00 and 10:15 showings on a weekend. But I haven't been in more than a year, so maybe things have changed.


----------



## mgothel

I'm really interested in hearing from more people that have done the WOC lunch or dinner package at CC.  Has anyone actually used the queue for CC and stood in the CC reserved section?  How was it?  Is it a good spot?  What about for kids?  Where is the reserved spot for CC diners on the op map?


----------



## HydroGuy

mgothel said:


> I'm really interested in hearing from more people that have done the WOC lunch or dinner package at CC.  Has anyone actually used the queue for CC and stood in the CC reserved section?  How was it?  Is it a good spot?  What about for kids?  Where is the reserved spot for CC diners on the op map?



IMO it is not a very good spot but there are worse spots. The location is as described in the OP (see links below).

I have done the CCR dining 2-3 times myself but just once since they started putting CCR in the back. And I did not go to the back but to the center area that time. So I have not been in that specific section. But I have seen WOC from spots further back like the CCR section and understand the quality of the view fairly well. Others of course may have a different opinion.



HydroGuy said:


> *Why do I have to go to the back area of the Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) area if I bought an expensive meal at the Carthay Circle Restaurant that day? Shouldn't I get the front and not the back?*
> 
> You don't have to go to the back. By default - and I have no idea why - the rear area of Reserved Viewing  (Dining Package) is designated for CCR diners and the CMs will direct you there.
> 
> However, if you tell them (and you should tell them) that you want to go down closer to the front they will tell you you can just go anywhere you want, no problem. So speak up!





HydroGuy said:


> *WOC Reserved Viewing (Dining Package) viewing area. For the first show the viewing area is often extended down to the wet zone green line. CCR viewing is at the top left of this chart.*


----------



## mgothel

Thanks Hydroguy......there are some people reporting recently that the CMs are really trying to enforce that CC diners stay in that specific section.  That concerns me......maybe I will switch restaurants.  We are planning to see this show on a Wednesday night in November.  Do I still need to be concerned about crowds?


----------



## HydroGuy

mgothel said:


> Thanks Hydroguy......there are some people reporting recently that the CMs are really trying to enforce that CC diners stay in that specific section.  That concerns me......maybe I will switch restaurants.  We are planning to see this show on a Wednesday night in November.  Do I still need to be concerned about crowds?


Yes you can read the PP from mom2rtk and that would concern me about CCR. Crowds for WOC never seem to abate. So yes, the issue of crowds for WOC in November would still apply. When in November? If after Nov 13 the show will likely be the Winter Dreams version. Hard to say with the new WOC for the DL 60th whether they will keep that for the holidays. I have not heard anything but suspect it will be Winter Dreams again.


----------



## melbatoast

So I'm assuming the Winter Dreams WOC would be just as popular as the other 2 shows right?  We will be there the day after Thanksgiving, I'm hoping everyone will be over at DL that day! I'm thinking of just trying to get a fp, I really don't want to add extra $ to an already expensive dinner - there are 5 of us.  Not sure the reserved viewing section is really worth the extra money, because you still have to get there at least an hour before to get a spot.  Any thoughts?


----------



## HydroGuy

melbatoast said:


> So I'm assuming the Winter Dreams WOC would be just as popular as the other 2 shows right?  We will be there the day after Thanksgiving, I'm hoping everyone will be over at DL that day! I'm thinking of just trying to get a fp, I really don't want to add extra $ to an already expensive dinner - there are 5 of us.  Not sure the reserved viewing section is really worth the extra money, because you still have to get there at least an hour before to get a spot.  Any thoughts?


Most people including me would tell you that reserved viewing is not worth the extra money - unless you already want to dine at CCR, AG or WCT. As WOCWD is just as popular as the regular WOC so all waiting strategies are really the same.


----------



## poseys

Anyone have a time frame I ought to pick up FPs for WOC on Mon. Sept. 13? We are planning on spending our first morning at DLR and going to DCA after lunch/nap. Will I be okay if I pick them up on the way back to the hotel after lunch or should I make a run earlier in the morning?


----------



## melbatoast

Hydro Guy, thanks so much for all your info!  We went to DL a few years back and I read through all the info you posted and it helped a lot!  Last time we did the WOC dining package at Ariels, and thought it was really good, however our teenagers don't eat that much (I should say, at one sitting!) so we ended up spending a lot more on the package, than what they would normally order.  This time I REALLY want to try CC, which is very $, so adding on the package would be even more $.  Can you book a res for the package, and if you get FP's that morning, just change the package to the regular meal????


----------



## BatChao

@melbatoast : I'm by no means an expert at this, but I actually believe you CAN switch from WOC dining package to regular when you check in for your reservation. I did the CC WOC package last weekend and when I checked in, I was asked if I still wanted to do the WOC package. This leads me to believe that you can just ask them to switch you over to regular dining at that point. There's nothing special food-wise for the WOC menu except you have limited food options (I think so you can get through your meal more quickly to catch the show? Not sure). 

Also, a quick rundown on how my CC WOC reservation went. It was actually really great. The only mixup was on the website, the day I was going (last Saturday, 9/5), it only showed a 9:00 showing of WOC, which wasn't going to work with my 7:40 dinner reservation. I called 3 times and talked to 3 different CMs to make sure there was actually a 10:15 showing (there was). Even still, I was a little nervous about the crowds since I heard booking 3 hours before the show was best. But we rolled with it. The restaurant was extremely nice and the wait staff were awesome. My food was a bit salty, but still good. My friend loved everything she got. Including a goat cheese salad and she hates goat cheese. Her mind was literally boggled on how much she liked the food. We also got a bottle of wine, which was quite good. We finished up around 9:55, cutting it REALLY close to the show. I didn't want to rush dinner though. We headed to the WOC show and found it actually quite empty. The preferred dining section in the middle was almost completely empty, save for like 10 people up at the front railing. I showed our passes the CM there and he directed me to the CC preferred dining area, but then he said if I wanted, I could jut go in the middle. He suggested it himself, probably because it was so empty. We went up and another CM asked to see our fast passes, and again, he directed us to the side where CC diners are supposed to go. I said that the CM up front said we could stand in this section. He looked a little hesitant, but eventually let us through. We had a prime location, right up at the railing. I had never seen the show so clearly before. It was amazing. I would love to see the traditional show like this since the Celebrate show kind of felt more like a TV special/commercial for Disneyland. Is it worth the extra $$? Probably not. It was nice not to have to wait an hour+ for the show, and I loved the atmosphere at CC, but it was quite expensive. It worked out because it was my friend's bday, so a nice dinner was part of that, but I probably wouldn't do it if not for a special occasion. Still, if you do, I recommend doing the 10:15 showing as that really seems to be much less crowded than the 9.


----------



## BobearQSI

Also, the price of the fastpass appears to be $10.  I just got back from a trip, and we did WCT world of color lunch.  One of my kids is 4, and his meal was $18.99.  My other kid is 2, and the server told us that because she didn't need a fast pass, she could order the same kid's prix fixe meal without the fastpass for $8.99.

So if you're interested in the same fixed price meal, but not fastpasses, you could ask to forego the fastpass and save some money.  I don't know if it's the same price difference for the adult menus.


----------



## mgothel

BatChao said:


> @melbatoast : I'm by no means an expert at this, but I actually believe you CAN switch from WOC dining package to regular when you check in for your reservation. I did the CC WOC package last weekend and when I checked in, I was asked if I still wanted to do the WOC package. This leads me to believe that you can just ask them to switch you over to regular dining at that point. There's nothing special food-wise for the WOC menu except you have limited food options (I think so you can get through your meal more quickly to catch the show? Not sure).
> 
> Also, a quick rundown on how my CC WOC reservation went. It was actually really great. The only mixup was on the website, the day I was going (last Saturday, 9/5), it only showed a 9:00 showing of WOC, which wasn't going to work with my 7:40 dinner reservation. I called 3 times and talked to 3 different CMs to make sure there was actually a 10:15 showing (there was). Even still, I was a little nervous about the crowds since I heard booking 3 hours before the show was best. But we rolled with it. The restaurant was extremely nice and the wait staff were awesome. My food was a bit salty, but still good. My friend loved everything she got. Including a goat cheese salad and she hates goat cheese. Her mind was literally boggled on how much she liked the food. We also got a bottle of wine, which was quite good. We finished up around 9:55, cutting it REALLY close to the show. I didn't want to rush dinner though. We headed to the WOC show and found it actually quite empty. The preferred dining section in the middle was almost completely empty, save for like 10 people up at the front railing. I showed our passes the CM there and he directed me to the CC preferred dining area, but then he said if I wanted, I could jut go in the middle. He suggested it himself, probably because it was so empty. We went up and another CM asked to see our fast passes, and again, he directed us to the side where CC diners are supposed to go. I said that the CM up front said we could stand in this section. He looked a little hesitant, but eventually let us through. We had a prime location, right up at the railing. I had never seen the show so clearly before. It was amazing. I would love to see the traditional show like this since the Celebrate show kind of felt more like a TV special/commercial for Disneyland. Is it worth the extra $$? Probably not. It was nice not to have to wait an hour+ for the show, and I loved the atmosphere at CC, but it was quite expensive. It worked out because it was my friend's bday, so a nice dinner was part of that, but I probably wouldn't do it if not for a special occasion. Still, if you do, I recommend doing the 10:15 showing as that really seems to be much less crowded than the 9.



Thank you so much for sharing!!  This is exactly what I have been looking for.  Hopefully more people that do the WOC package share their experience.  Especially those eating at CC.  I know you didn't actually stand in the CC reserved section but can you tell me how that location is?


----------



## HopLow1968

BobearQSI said:


> Also, the price of the fastpass appears to be $10.  I just got back from a trip, and we did WCT world of color lunch.  One of my kids is 4, and his meal was $18.99.  My other kid is 2, and the server told us that because she didn't need a fast pass, she could order the same kid's prix fixe meal without the fastpass for $8.99.
> 
> So if you're interested in the same fixed price meal, but not fastpasses, you could ask to forego the fastpass and save some money.  I don't know if it's the same price difference for the adult menus.



I'm confused - since when do the Fastpass cost money?


----------



## lvdis

HopLow1968 said:


> I'm confused - since when do the Fastpass cost money?


I took it to mean they were equating it to how much more their WOC dining package cost compared to what it would cost to just eat at that restaurant and pull their own fastpass.  Maybe?


----------



## BobearQSI

HopLow1968 said:


> I'm confused - since when do the Fastpass cost money?


You can't just go buy a fastpass for the reserved section, it's included with the meal.  I just know what I was told by the server - that my 2 year old could order the same meal for $10 less because she didn't need a fastpass.


----------



## kungaloosh22

mgothel said:


> I'm really interested in hearing from more people that have done the WOC lunch or dinner package at CC.  Has anyone actually used the queue for CC and stood in the CC reserved section?  How was it?  Is it a good spot?  What about for kids?  Where is the reserved spot for CC diners on the op map?



I booked CC lunch package and stood in that section last week. It was mid-week, so only one show a night and thus pretty full overall. 2nd show on a 2-show evening is probably a better plan overall, if that works out for your schedule.

Our goal was to arrive plenty early and maybe try to get down to the lower reserved dining area, where we previously saw the show. Instead, we had a good time at Trader Sam's before the show and ended up not making it to WOC super early, but instead maybe 20-30 minutes early. It was all fine. The CC section was definitely NOT as good as the lower reserved dining section, but it was certainly good enough, gave us plenty of breathing/elbow room, and made for a more relaxed evening overall by not having to get there early and fight for spots. I guess it comes down to knowing your priorities for the particular evening--a more leisurely pace and not having to fight for the best spots or wait as long, vs to secure the more perfect viewing area. I've done both and see the advantage of each option.

One thing that was not an option for us was eating at WCT or Ariel's instead of Carthay Circle to more easily secure the best viewing area. Our experiences at the first 2 restaurants haven't been very good, while we've found CC to be fantastic (but of course, that too is highly subjective).


----------



## Yellow_Daisy

We have reservations at CC for the WOC in a couple weeks.  There is only one show scheduled for the day so I'm assuming it will be busy.  We have 530 dinner reservations for the 815 show, I assume that's probably fine.  I'm a little bummed to hear that CC package is being put in the back and am concerned that my 4 yr old and I (not tall at 5'3) are not going to be able to see after buying an expensive dining package.  Now I'm feeling like we should just cancel the dining package if it's not going to get us good seats.  I really want my son to be able to see the show, do you think we'll be able to see from the CC section if they don't let us go to the lower section?


----------



## mgothel

kungaloosh22 said:


> I booked CC lunch package and stood in that section last week. It was mid-week, so only one show a night and thus pretty full overall. 2nd show on a 2-show evening is probably a better plan overall, if that works out for your schedule.
> 
> Our goal was to arrive plenty early and maybe try to get down to the lower reserved dining area, where we previously saw the show. Instead, we had a good time at Trader Sam's before the show and ended up not making it to WOC super early, but instead maybe 20-30 minutes early. It was all fine. The CC section was definitely NOT as good as the lower reserved dining section, but it was certainly good enough, gave us plenty of breathing/elbow room, and made for a more relaxed evening overall by not having to get there early and fight for spots. I guess it comes down to knowing your priorities for the particular evening--a more leisurely pace and not having to fight for the best spots or wait as long, vs to secure the more perfect viewing area. I've done both and see the advantage of each option.
> 
> One thing that was not an option for us was eating at WCT or Ariel's instead of Carthay Circle to more easily secure the best viewing area. Our experiences at the first 2 restaurants haven't been very good, while we've found CC to be fantastic (but of course, that too is highly subjective).





Thanks so much for taking the time to share your experience!  Do you think my 10 & 8 yr old would be able to see from the cc section?


----------



## kungaloosh22

mgothel said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to share your experience!  Do you think my 10 & 8 yr old would be able to see from the cc section?



Probably if you're at a railing. With kids, I'd personally get there earlier than we did. To be honest, it's been a while since I've traveled to the parks with a little one, so I'm not sure my perspective on this is the best. I'm guessing you'd be fine in the CC section, but if you really want a sure bet, I'd at least go early for the CC section, go to the 2nd show on a weekend, or else change my dining reservation to one of the other restaurants (Carthay Circle is a "must do" for me, but with kids I may be more inclined to give Ariel's another shot anyway).


----------



## jenhelgren

I am trying to chose between a Thursday or Friday night in October to view World of Color. Both nights are Halloween Party nights at DL and Thursday only has one show while Friday has two. Will Friday be less crowded because of the two shows or should we just stick to our Thursday plans?


----------



## HydroGuy

jenhelgren said:


> I am trying to chose between a Thursday or Friday night in October to view World of Color. Both nights are Halloween Party nights at DL and Thursday only has one show while Friday has two. Will Friday be less crowded because of the two shows or should we just stick to our Thursday plans?


All WOC shows are crowded. When there are two shows the second show may be a shorter wait. It was for us last month. If seeing the first show there is no difference worth thinking about.


----------



## melbatoast

So for Christmas season there will be 2 different WOC's per night.  Any idea what time the shows will be at?  We are going Thanksgiving week and I want to make my dining reservations.  Also, if you have a fastpass for the first show, do you have to leave the area and come back in for the second show?


----------



## rivendellfamily

Do you think Celebrate or Winter Dreams is the better show?  We will be at Disneyland the week before Christmas and I am hoping to do the Carthay Circle dining package but can't decide which show we should prioritize if we have the choice.  This is our first trip so we have never seen either one and we are somewhat isolated in our popular culture knowledge so I don't have any major opinion about Neil Patrick Harris, don't know who he is   and none of us have seen Frozen, amazingly enough, so that  doesn't really enter into our calculations at this point.  Also no little ones so we can do either show without worrying about it getting too late.   I apologize if this has already been asked and answered or is the wrong thread.


----------



## aimaimaim

We viewed WOC last Monday, Oct. 12. I obtained fast passes for the blue section first thing in the morning but knew we didn't want to wait in the main viewing area with the crowds. We decided just to see how it all played out that evening. My son wanted to ride Toy Story Mania again so we committed to the line and had thought about just skipping WOC if it didn't work out. To our surprise, the middle/top of the bridge area had open viewing spots when we walked by. We were able to enter about 20 minutes before the show started and push the kids strollers right up to the rail. It worked out great and the view was fantastic. Easy exit too as it's a narrow roped off section which they drop at the end of the show.


----------



## aimaimaim

aimaimaim said:


> the middle/top of the bridge area had open viewing spots when we walked by. We were able to enter about 20 minutes before the show started and push the kids strollers right up to the rail. It worked out great and the view was fantastic. Easy exit too as it's a narrow roped off section which they drop at the end of the show.



I forgot to mention we were also able to see the Disneyland Halloween Party fireworks from this vantage point which went off right before WOC.


----------



## mom2rtk

Can someone tell me where the yellow section has been lining up at night?


----------



## DnA2010

Just a heads up- we attended WOC last week (I will have to check which day- Wed I think) and I got in the blue line up about an hour before and was near the front. I went right down to the front of blue, right on the edge of the red section of the map on page 1. About 10 minutes before the show (there was only one showing) they opened up that reserved section to the blue, so we got to merge over. Sounds like they have been doing this regularly if that reserved section doesn't get anyone. We got a bit of mist twice but other than that didn't get wet.


----------



## Metalliman98

does anybody know how the dining FP distribution will work for winter dreams versus celebrate?  I have heard that you will be able to request the show you want at your meal, but I've also heard if you want winter dreams (the first show) you need to get a lunch reservation and if you want celebrate you need a dinner reservation. does anyone know for sure?  I've got a dinner reservation right now but we want to see winter dreams.


----------



## keahgirl8

aimaimaim said:


> We viewed WOC last Monday, Oct. 12. I obtained fast passes for the blue section first thing in the morning but knew we didn't want to wait in the main viewing area with the crowds. We decided just to see how it all played out that evening. My son wanted to ride Toy Story Mania again so we committed to the line and had thought about just skipping WOC if it didn't work out. To our surprise, the middle/top of the bridge area had open viewing spots when we walked by. We were able to enter about 20 minutes before the show started and push the kids strollers right up to the rail. It worked out great and the view was fantastic. Easy exit too as it's a narrow roped off section which they drop at the end of the show.



I'm usually solo, so keep that in mind, but I rarely show up more than 30 minutes early and I always get a decent spot.  If you're willing to roll the dice, and aren't insistent on being in the front row, it's worth a shot. I'd rather be riding rides than sitting on the ground for an hour or more.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Any one been to both shows same night? Do they make you leave the section?
where did you line up if you were there only for the second show?
We know where we want to be we were there last year and It was a perfect view I hope to get there again. What time does the line start for the second show and where at?


----------



## lvdis

Is there a way to find out if there are still WOC fp's available before entering the park?  Thanks!


----------



## lvdis

lvdis said:


> Is there a way to find out if there are still WOC fp's available before entering the park?  Thanks!


Does anyone know?


----------



## texasgingerbread

lvdis said:


> Does anyone know?


I think you can "Ask Otto" (714) 520-7090 but I could be wrong. I'm not a DL vet but I read this somewhere else and just saw no one responded to you.  Don't quote me on this.


----------



## figment_jii

When I lasted checked (early December), both the App and Ask Otto listed the show times for that day, but they didn't seem to have any FP information available.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We were there on New Year's Day (busy, crowded time) and were able to get FPs for the second show 30 minutes before showtime. There was CM at the GRR machines handing out the FPs. So it looks like FPs are lasting much longer than they used to!


----------



## lvdis

texasgingerbread said:


> I think you can "Ask Otto" (714) 520-7090 but I could be wrong. I'm not a DL vet but I read this somewhere else and just saw no one responded to you.  Don't quote me on this.


I found "Ask Otto" doesn't seem to tell you if FP are still available for the shows. We went ahead and took our chances and when we got to DCA around 7 PM on Sunday, 1/3, there were still FP's available for both shows. We watched both shows that night and had good spots in the wet zone for both, one in yellow and the other in blue. It was a great way to start the trip! We liked both shows but Winter Dreams was our favorite and we made sure to see it one more time before it was off the schedule.

I do have a question about WOC Winter Dreams; that first night they had giant snowflakes (made out of soap suds) falling from the sky. It was really awesome! Some landed in the water and we took pictures but they didn't turn out real well. When we went back to see it one last time on Wed night, we were looking forward to the giant "snowfall", but it didn't happen. Was this a one time occurrence or have others seen the giant snowflakes at the end of WOC Winter Dreams? We really enjoyed seeing them!


----------



## closetmickey

So if the machines distribute blue and yellow FP, is the red section for standby?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

As far as I know, the red section was eliminated a long time ago. There are now 3 sections: blue, yellow, and preferred dining (which is split into WCT & Ariel's and CCR -- but I've heard that these sections can be combined on nights when there aren't many guests using the dining packages).


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Is there a diagram of where the FastPass locations are now? I intend on eating at CCR but if the blue or yellow spots are better, I rather get those FastPasses. I honestly didn't love our CCR location when we did it 2 years ago.


----------



## closetmickey

theluckyrabbit said:


> As far as I know, the red section was eliminated a long time ago. There are now 3 sections: blue, yellow, and preferred dining (which is split into WCT & Ariel's and CCR -- but I've heard that these sections can be combined on nights when there aren't many guests using the dining packages).


I think you are right!   I was looking at an old map....
Thanks.


----------



## closetmickey

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Is there a diagram of where the FastPass locations are now? I intend on eating at CCR but if the blue or yellow spots are better, I rather get those FastPasses. I honestly didn't love our CCR location when we did it 2 years ago.


Check the map in the first post of this thread.


----------



## dtnrhi

I really hope they give us an updated version of the show this year.

With Fantasmic closed, and Celebrate! not soaking up as many crowds as it should, it's going to get really packed on Main Street for Paint the Night and the fireworks, since there will be no projections on the River Screens anymore. You can pretty much always walk up and get in standby since they are not distributing enough FP.

Or, I wonder if with F! closed if they are counting on more people seeing WOC Celebrate! instead? Personally, I'd opt for fireworks and a parade, but what would you guys do?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

closetmickey said:


> Check the map in the first post of this thread.



Thanks for the heads up! Is there a difference in where you dine whether you get in the one that's lower and closer to center?


----------



## smellyia

Taking my kids (6,2) and my parents (70) to DLR this June. I haven't been in over a decade to this resort. My concern with WOC is my 2yo and 70yo will have difficulty standing waiting for 90min. We aren't overly concerned with having the "best" view but one that's manageable if we choose to go. 

1. If we do FP and arrive about 30min beforehand is the view completely obstructed?

2. Are strollers banned from the area of children are sleeping in it?


----------



## HydroGuy

smellyia said:


> Taking my kids (6,2) and my parents (70) to DLR this June. I haven't been in over a decade to this resort. My concern with WOC is my 2yo and 70yo will have difficulty standing waiting for 90min. We aren't overly concerned with having the "best" view but one that's manageable if we choose to go.
> 
> 1. If we do FP and arrive about 30min beforehand is the view completely obstructed?
> 
> 2. Are strollers banned from the area of children are sleeping in it?



You can bring strollers no problem per se. Where strollers become an issue is if you try to get there when they open the viewing area it is hard to navigate to a viewing spot with a stroller and all the other people. Best bet is to send the bulk of the group ahead and then catch up.

It is hard to say about the 30 minutes thing but it is highly likely your kids will not be able to see anything unless you hold them. And grownups that are not near 6 ft tall will not be able to see very well. Sometimes you can get the fire hydrant spot at the 30 minute time and that is not bad. But it is a coin flip whether it will be free.

Here are your options:

1. Do the 90 minute early thing and send kids off with a parent while everyone else holds the spot. Kids return say 20 minutes before the show.

2. Take your chances with the fire hydrant spot at 30 minutes and if it does not work just skip the show. Not much time wasted.


----------



## amazonfamily

How does the new dessert party option figure in? I figure nobody will know until after it's been in operation for a while.

I have 5 people in my party, grandma, mom&dad, a 7 yo girl and a 2 yo boy.  this thread is so helpful. we are going in July so I am anticipating an insane wait time for this. Maybe I will blow the money on the dessert package if its around then. this show seems like kind of a nightmare if you actually hope to see it and do anything else in the park that evening. I want to try and avoid the crying child scenario if I can. We've got 5 full days at the parks.


----------



## HydroGuy

amazonfamily said:


> How does the new dessert party option figure in? I figure nobody will know until after it's been in operation for a while.
> 
> I have 5 people in my party, grandma, mom&dad, a 7 yo girl and a 2 yo boy.  this thread is so helpful. we are going in July so I am anticipating an insane wait time for this. Maybe I will blow the money on the dessert package if its around then. this show seems like kind of a nightmare if you actually hope to see it and do anything else in the park that evening. I want to try and avoid the crying child scenario if I can. We've got 5 full days at the parks.



As the OP, IMHO the current "WOC - Celebrate" is just not as good as the regular WOC. Who knows when that is coming back, if ever? I suspect (hope???) the regular WOC will come back in September after the 60th celebration ends.

And I would not recommend _anyone _pay the $75-80 for this WOC dessert option for _this _show. Maybe for the regular one but not the Celebrate version.

Yes we will know more after the dessert option is rolled out later this month. But I cannot imagine any dessert offering that would be worth it.

My two cents.


----------



## mfly

Question: my brother & his buddies are at DL today, and today only. They want to try to see WOC and the fireworks. Is there any chance they could pull it off? Fireworks are 9:10, WOC is 9:45. They have a Blue FP for WOC.

What's the latest you can arrive with a FP and still get into the designated viewing area?

I told him that it would be extremely difficult - they'd have to hussle from fireworks to WOC, and they can't expect good viewing at either. Any thoughts?


----------



## tlovesdis

This may have been answered but this thread is soooooooooooooooooooooooo long...hoping someone can answer for me...

Is the lower reserved dining section ECV accessible?  We are doing Carthay Circle lunch WOC package and will have an ecv.  Just wondering if we have a chance to get that view if we arrive early enough.


----------



## donaldsgal

Can someone confirm for me that the WoC Dining Package is not available for booking if the park hours haven't been released yet? For example, I tried to book for July 16th online at the 60 day mark, but no options were available. I assumed upon seeing this that it's tied to park hours being released. Is that right, or should be jumping on the phone to book it?

Also, is it possible to book Carthay Circle now and then just show up and tell them we want the dining package? I assume not; they need to not oversell the reserved seating area. But I just want to make sure I'm not missing any avenues by which we could book this now. Thanks!


----------



## donaldsgal

donaldsgal said:


> Can someone confirm for me that the WoC Dining Package is not available for booking if the park hours haven't been released yet? For example, I tried to book for July 16th online at the 60 day mark, but no options were available. I assumed upon seeing this that it's tied to park hours being released. Is that right, or should be jumping on the phone to book it?
> 
> Also, is it possible to book Carthay Circle now and then just show up and tell them we want the dining package? I assume not; they need to not oversell the reserved seating area. But I just want to make sure I'm not missing any avenues by which we could book this now. Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## HydroGuy

donaldsgal said:


> Can someone confirm for me that the WoC Dining Package is not available for booking if the park hours haven't been released yet? For example, I tried to book for July 16th online at the 60 day mark, but no options were available. I assumed upon seeing this that it's tied to park hours being released. Is that right, or should be jumping on the phone to book it?
> 
> Also, is it possible to book Carthay Circle now and then just show up and tell them we want the dining package? I assume not; they need to not oversell the reserved seating area. But I just want to make sure I'm not missing any avenues by which we could book this now. Thanks!


I believe you have to tell CCR in advance you are booking the WOC dining package. You can go ahead and book that and then, if you want, change it to regular CCR (non-WOC)  I believe.

I have not done the WOC dessert package. So I do not know the rules. The old F! dessert package was booked at 30 days not 60. So I can't help you. Maybe someone else can.


----------



## AndyR

We've switched to the WoC package at time of checkin. I don't know how hard their limits are on the package.


----------



## GirlfromTN

Question (I just tried to call the Disneyland dining phone line but no one answered): I am thinking of doing the WOC dining package in November. It will be me and my 2 1/2 year old son. All the information I see online has prices for children ages 3-9. I know he doesn't need a fastpass to see WOC since he won't have a park ticket (free under 3 years old), but how does the dining package work for a 2 year old? Would he be able to eat for free, or would I have to pay for the kids meal (ages 3-9) even though he is not 3? Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

delete


----------



## Astylla

closetmickey said:


> I just booked online and while they do ask for the ages, I believe that the food offering is the same for children and adults.  But I could be wrong.....
> I also think that he would just eat off your plate for free but Im not sure how they would handle where he would sit??  He could lap sit on a low chair, but not at a high top.  Sorry that's not a very definitive answer!



To be clear DINING PACKAGES DO NOT HAVE SEATS - it is a special viewing area but it is still standing room only.

The DESSERT PARTY has the seats only in reference to the high top and low chairs.


----------



## closetmickey

Astylla said:


> To be clear DINING PACKAGES DO NOT HAVE SEATS - it is a special viewing area but it is still standing room only.
> 
> The DESSERT PARTY has the seats only in reference to the high top and low chairs.


OOPS! In my excitement I was thinking he was asking about the DESSERT Party!  I will delete my post....


----------



## hsmamato2

I am confused.... which show is currently playing, where is the map showing the section for the dessert party,and is the current show 'worth' paying for a reserved seat? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nonsuch

hsmamato2 said:


> I am confused.... which show is currently playing, where is the map showing the section for the dessert party,and is the current show 'worth' paying for a reserved seat? Thanks for any help!


The "original" version of World of Color is currently playing, and changing to the new "Season of Light" version on November 10.

The Dessert Party is table service and has a good location, very well done.
I consider it a good "value", and recommend it to friends.
(I personally have not done the Party, having seen WOC many many times)

A Dessert Package map (previously posted in a long thread about the Dessert Party)
(arrangement of tables might be slightly different)


----------



## hsmamato2

Nonsuch said:


> The "original" version of World of Color is currently playing, and changing to the new "Season of Light" version on November 10.
> 
> The Dessert Party is table service and has a good location, very well done.
> I consider it a good "value", and recommend it to friends.
> (I personally have not done the Party, having seen WOC many many times)
> 
> A Dessert Package map (previously posted in a long thread about the Dessert Party)
> (arrangement of tables might be slightly different)


Thanks! That's great.... any idea on the newer show, is it 'good'? I realize that's subjective


----------



## Nonsuch

hsmamato2 said:


> ...any idea on the newer show, is it 'good'? I realize that's subjective


Season of Light is new, so no one has seen it. 
Winter Dreams (from prior years) was a good show, but "original" WOC is my favorite.


----------



## lvdis

Is it still possible to see the WOC show without a fastpass?  In the past I believe you could stand at the back by the Little Mermaid ride or maybe even along the bridge area to see, if you didn't have a fp. 

I'll be going with a friend next year that probably won't want to get down in the crowd to see it but maybe would like to at least walk up and see parts of it.  Is this possible?  Any suggestions?


----------



## pwillunlv

hsmamato2 said:


> Thanks! That's great.... any idea on the newer show, is it 'good'? I realize that's subjective



Yes--Season of Light is great, one of the best.  The Goofy sequence is best WOC sequence ever IMHO.


----------



## hsmamato2

Well, we saw it the other day....Saturday the 17th. Busy park.... Idk..... I guess it was fun to try it, but I don't think the the DP was worth it. For one thing,people were standing in the DP  line by 7 pm- res. Said 8:15. So we killed some time elsewhere b/c the whole point of paying was to avoid long lines and crowds. By 8:05,we got in line-the whole area to wait for do was full- and didn't look any different than the blue section waiting next to us. The other sections actually entered their area before us! It was SLOW getting in,we stood/shuffled from 8:05 to about 8:35/8:40. Once in, we were seated and served quickly.had a high table,but were behind another high table. I had to squirm about a bit in my seat b/c the two people in front of my table were tall. Desserts were good, and the gf plate was REALLY good. The show was AMAZING-  it was also cold this night(38 degrees)- that couldn't be helped. I wouldn't recommend the DP,as I don't feel the value is there. It saved us no standing ur waiting time- the only benefit was sitting during the show. Enjoyed trying it out though! Hope this review helps others make a decision.....


----------



## Jonesloonybin

We are thinking of doing the Dinner package for WOC.  But I can't seem to make ADR for February.  Does anyone know when they will open up the reservations for that time?


----------



## idle

WoC Dessert Party and ADR reservations are now open for February (as of now, through 20th February). Y'all get on it!


----------



## Disney Addicted

There's no option to pay using a Disney Gift Card on the website.  Does anyone know if I would be able to by phone?

I just realized I posted on the wrong thread - sorry!

Figured I would update with an answer.  YES, you can use Disney Gift Cards to pay for the dessert party.  But you have to phone Dining Reservations to do so.


----------



## Nonsuch

Show stopped halfway through last night. A problem with the center front water screen was obvious, and the show still looked good.  First stopped or cancelled WOC show I have experienced (~100 shows).


----------



## stal

Is the reserved section for Carthay Circle different to Wine and Ariels? Is it a much better view, or just less croweded?

Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

stal said:


> Is the reserved section for Carthay Circle different to Wine and Ariels? Is it a much better view, or just less croweded?
> 
> Thanks!


I have not done reserved dining for about 3 years now. If nothing has changed, yes CCR is different from AG and WCT. It is further back. The OP discusses this.


----------



## SplashMtn40inches

Nonsuch said:


> Show stopped halfway through last night. A problem with the center front water screen was obvious, and the show still looked good.  First stopped or cancelled WOC show I have experienced (~100 shows).



I wonder if you booked the dessert party, if you would get a refund. I know if they have technical difficulties and cancel beforehand, they refund you...but this is halfway through the show and you've devoured your dessert.


----------



## Xenorye

SplashMtn40inches said:


> I wonder if you booked the dessert party, if you would get a refund. I know if they have technical difficulties and cancel beforehand, they refund you...but this is halfway through the show and you've devoured your dessert.


At that point, I'd settle for maybe 5-10 'any attraction' fastpasses for the next day.


----------



## Nonsuch

SplashMtn40inches said:


> I wonder if you booked the dessert party, if you would get a refund. I know if they have technical difficulties and cancel beforehand, they refund you...but this is halfway through the show and you've devoured your dessert.


I did not do the dessert party and so don't know, but certainly hope refunds were given. A Guest Relations CM told me after the show stoppage, they were informed prior to the show it might be cancelled.


----------



## fly girl

I'm way behind on this (no judgments ) but I have to squeal with excitement ... I didn't realize they brought back the original WOC!!  Yes!!  We were not fans of the NPH one, yeah that's what we called it.  It was still showing last August when we went and I haven't paid any attention to it because I didn't realize it was just for 60th.  

I may actually book the dessert party now.  We've always done lunch at CC, but it would be nice to sit and watch the show.  (Much better than the previous time when my husband hurt is back holding our dd so she could see.) 

Yay!  I'm so geeked it's the original!  

And no one gets my Disney excitement other than my family and they're not accessible right now so I had to come here and share my excitement with you!  WOO HOO!!!!

That's all.  Carry on ...


----------



## jtba

we just got back from DLR last week and i wrote a review of our experience with the WOC dessert party in another thread. the summary is that having the view and the comfort was worth every penny, and i highly recommend it to anyone who's on the fence.


----------



## HydroGuy

jtba said:


> we just got back from DLR last week and i wrote a review of our experience with the WOC dessert party in another thread. the summary is that having the view and the comfort was worth every penny, and i highly recommend it to anyone who's on the fence.


Thanks! I am planning to try the dessert party in a few weeks when we visit. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## jtba

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks! I am planning to try the dessert party in a few weeks when we visit. Glad you enjoyed it!



thank YOU for starting and maintaining this awesome thread! it helped me a lot when i was planning. have a great time!!


----------



## az4boys

I can't see the maps/graphics on the first post. Am I the only one? I see messages about upgrading a photobucket account. I'm trying to find the most recent map of where fast passes and packages are assigned. We went earlier this week and got blue, but the best areas where I thought we could go to were all blocked off for people who paid for packages. We'll be going again so I'm trying to figure out where we went wrong. Thanks! I've used the maps in the past and they've been super helpful.


----------



## Mome Rath

We just did the dessert party as well, and loved it!  We were allowed refills on our drinks (even the alcoholic ones), or to switch drinks.  Service was pretty good, just don't hesitate to ask for things again if it seems your server forgets.  Also, a to-go box was necessary and I had breakfast snacks for the next 2 days! Ha!


----------



## HydroGuy

az4boys said:


> I can't see the maps/graphics on the first post. Am I the only one? I see messages about upgrading a photobucket account. I'm trying to find the most recent map of where fast passes and packages are assigned. We went earlier this week and got blue, but the best areas where I thought we could go to were all blocked off for people who paid for packages. We'll be going again so I'm trying to figure out where we went wrong. Thanks! I've used the maps in the past and they've been super helpful.


Sorry, but Photobucket just blocked my photos onto 3rd party sites like this unless I pay $400 a year. 

I need to get the photos moved directly into the thread. Will do that when I get a chance. Sorry.


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> Sorry, but Photobucket just blocked my photos onto 3rd party sites like this unless I pay $400 a year.
> 
> I need to get the photos moved directly into the thread. Will do that when I get a chance. Sorry.


 Thanks for the quick reply! $400 is a lot of churros and dole whips! I appreciate all the effort you put in to helping us.


----------



## onlyoneash

Dining packages just came open for the 14th of Sept, but I was told there was no WOC that night?!?! That is the only day we will be in DCA and it seems like all the restraunts are either closed for the day or end reservations early. What is going on that day?


----------



## HydroGuy

onlyoneash said:


> Dining packages just came open for the 14th of Sept, but I was told there was no WOC that night?!?! That is the only day we will be in DCA and it seems like all the restraints are either closed for the day or end reservations early. What is going on that day?


There have been rumors that there will be a Halloween version of WOC. With HalloweenTime likely starting on Sept 15 that could mean they might take WOC down before that. Sorry if this impacts you but that would be my best guess.


----------



## onlyoneash

HydroGuy said:


> There have been rumors that there will be a Halloween version of WOC. With HalloweenTime likely starting on Sept 15 that could mean they might take WOC down before that. Sorry if this impacts you but that would be my best guess.



I just looked at last years calendar history and guess what? DCA was closed early that Thursday as well (closed at 5 pm) I'm guessing it must be a reoccurring event and not for WOC Halloween? Dang....any cast members out there have the scoop on why DCA is closing early?


----------



## ariel1025

Have the dessert party booked for our upcoming trip.  Spoke to the dietary CMs today about my daughter's peanut allergy.  Was told that because it is a pre-set plate they can NOT accommodate allergies of any kind; let me know that the bread and cheese would be safe.  Received this response in the email sent to me and then had it verified when I called in to speak to a live person.  Pretty bummed out as my daughter is turning 4 (so she will definitely be upset if she is left without any desserts on her plate) and this was meant to be part of her birthday celebration   Just thought I'd post this up as I know I saw a couple different postings (GF diet and a nut allergy) a while back with the dedicated plates they were presented.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

That is odd. My allergies were accommodated, and someone from the central bakery called to speak with me about my specific needs. Now, my allergies are not super common, so the plate did not have to be altered too much. But maybe there has been a policy change since we did the Dessert Party earlier this year?
You are allowed to bring in your own food to the Dessert Party, so perhaps you could bring in a few safe, birthday goodies for your DD to put on her plate? That way she won't feel totally left out.


----------



## ariel1025

theluckyrabbit said:


> That is odd. My allergies were accommodated, and someone from the central bakery called to speak with me about my specific needs. Now, my allergies are not super common, so the plate did not have to be altered too much. But maybe there has been a policy change since we did the Dessert Party earlier this year?
> You are allowed to bring in your own food to the Dessert Party, so perhaps you could bring in a few safe, birthday goodies for your DD to put on her plate? That way she won't feel totally left out.



I agree that it is odd.  But someone else in the August check-in thread reported the same response for an allergy request, so at some point the policy must have changed   Thank you for letting me know about bringing in outside food - I had no idea!!


----------



## BriannaRuth

For the cost of the Dessert Party, having to bring your own food if you have allergies sounds like REALLY bad customer service.


----------



## Mome Rath

This is just me guessing, but I'm thinking after seeing the setup that they cannot keep the food in such a way to take to the water's edge and to everyone's table where there can be "strangers" also seated, as to insure there is absolutely no cross contamination.  It's not as though it's brought straight from a kitchen under the control of only 1 or 2 people under direct scrutiny of a chef.  It could be that they once offered the alternatives but something happened and there was cross contamination... again, I'm just guessing.


----------



## HydroGuy

az4boys said:


> I can't see the maps/graphics on the first post. Am I the only one? I see messages about upgrading a photobucket account. I'm trying to find the most recent map of where fast passes and packages are assigned. We went earlier this week and got blue, but the best areas where I thought we could go to were all blocked off for people who paid for packages. We'll be going again so I'm trying to figure out where we went wrong. Thanks! I've used the maps in the past and they've been super helpful.


I added the photos back into the OP, plus added some new photos. I also thoroughly updated the OP including Dessert Party info.


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> I added the photos back into the OP, plus added some new photos. I also thoroughly updated the OP including Dessert Party info.


Thanks!


----------



## az4boys

HydroGuy said:


> I added the photos back into the OP, plus added some new photos. I also thoroughly updated the OP including Dessert Party info.



I just checked and the only picture I can see is the last one of the dessert party.


----------



## HydroGuy

az4boys said:


> I just checked and the only picture I can see is the last one of the dessert party.


After much effort over the last 45 minutes I have to give up and confess I cannot figure out how to post images that others can see. I can see them in the OP. But when I log out of DIS, I cannot see them in the OP.

I figured it must have something to do with privacy settings on the photos. So I tried all the privacy settings for the album on DIS where I uploaded the photos this morning. No luck.

I then searched for help on DIS. No luck. Then Google. No luck.

Can anyone tell me how to do this?


----------



## HydroGuy

Test


----------



## mmdreamer

HydroGuy said:


> After much effort over the last 45 minutes I have to give up and confess I cannot figure out how to post images that others can see. I can see them in the OP. But when I log out of DIS, I cannot see them in the OP.
> 
> I figured it must have something to do with privacy settings on the photos. So I tried all the privacy settings for the album on DIS where I uploaded the photos this morning. No luck.
> 
> I then searched for help on DIS. No luck. Then Google. No luck.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do this?




I couldn't see the pictures last week when I was researching WOC, but they are showing up now!  The changes you made have worked!


----------



## az4boys

It looks like you got it figured out! Thanks!


----------



## asta

Just a quick endorsement of the dessert party. We were there on 7/18 and only had one day to spend at the park so we decided to splurge on the dessert party in order to save wait time and be able to sit and rest. All of us thoroughly enjoyed the show and the desserts. We had an excellent waiter who was very attentive. He made sure we had the drinks we wanted. He even brought me hot tea to counteract all of the sweet desserts. We sat at a high top table behind a low table and had a great view. We lined up before hand and ended up at the point where the line first turned to wrap back around. I was a little worried about being too far back for a good table but that wasn't an issue at all. I felt like we had our choice of several good tables. It is expensive so I don't know if I would repeat but for what might be an only visit it was worth it.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

How quickly do the WOC dessert party reservations sell out generally?  Do I need to be online right away 60-days out?


----------



## Winnowill

OKC Disney Fan said:


> How quickly do the WOC dessert party reservations sell out generally?  Do I need to be online right away 60-days out?


Typically, no. Even at the busiest time, most things at DLR will not sell out right away. In fact, it's not uncommon for things not to be available at 60 days out because Disney hasn't loaded them into the system, yet.


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

We did the dessert party last month.  I decided around 3pm that I didn't feel like standing in line, so went on the app while in the park and booked it! I was surprised there was still room!  At the party check in, told them we were celebrating my son's graduation.  This is what they did, loved it!!


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite

The light up cup was a hit! I'm sure this has been mentioned, but it is synchronized to the Mickey's Fun Wheel challenge lights! So neat!


----------



## ricardol

HydroGuy said:


> After much effort over the last 45 minutes I have to give up and confess I cannot figure out how to post images that others can see. I can see them in the OP. But when I log out of DIS, I cannot see them in the OP.
> 
> I figured it must have something to do with privacy settings on the photos. So I tried all the privacy settings for the album on DIS where I uploaded the photos this morning. No luck.
> 
> I then searched for help on DIS. No luck. Then Google. No luck.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do this?




Hidroguy  Thank you very much for updating the Thread with new information.... Things change very fast lately @disneyland and I always like to read up on these threads before our trip.


I know it was a lot of time and a pain to figure out the photos, but it is truly appreciated all the work you did....


----------



## HydroGuy

Bumping this thread to note three things about WOC based on my visit a couple weeks ago on a Thursday night (Oct 12)

1. FPs are now distributed for blue first, but only partially. Then partially for yellow. Then back to blue for the remainder. Then remainder of yellow.

2. I was in the yellow section "wet zone" right at the front rail and for the first time ever (over 15-20 shows) I got significantly wet. That night was a bit cool (65 F / 18 C) and I did not enjoy the show very much. In the future I will be more cautious about the wet zone on cool nights.

3. There was a decent line for the yellow section 90 minutes before the show. I would ave regretted showing up 75 minutes before the show that night (or later). Until I know for sure differently I will continue to recommend a 90 minute early arrival if you want a for sure good place to watch.


----------



## Frozen2014

HydroGuy, your thread has been super helpful!  We ended up getting the dessert package and loved it.  I went over your thread many times and as for the longest time we were leaning towards fast pass option.  

One question out of curiosity....we were all the way back in the dessert seating.  When there was fire parts, we felt the heat quite well.  So just wondering..when you are sitting so close, isn't it super hot?  (Or maybe the 'wet zone' evens it out as it cools you down...especially in your case when it was cooler out by evening.)


----------



## HydroGuy

Frozen2014 said:


> HydroGuy, your thread has been super helpful!  We ended up getting the dessert package and loved it.  I went over your thread many times and as for the longest time we were leaning towards fast pass option.
> 
> One question out of curiosity....we were all the way back in the dessert seating.  When there was fire parts, we felt the heat quite well.  So just wondering..when you are sitting so close, isn't it super hot?  (Or maybe the 'wet zone' evens it out as it cools you down...especially in your case when it was cooler out by evening.)


Whenever you are at the front the fire feels very warm. Not uncomfortably warm but warm. On my most recent night a few weeks ago it was cool out (as I related above) and I was in the wet zone. So the fire felt really good!


----------



## Frozen2014

Our family was wondering about the heat when even closer than we were sitting. Thanks for the quick response. Sounds like the fire was nice on your night.
On a side, its nice to hear it was a cool night.  When we were there end of August, it was in 100s...then have heard it's still the same.  Then again, without humidity, it does get cooler in the evenings when the sun goes down.


----------



## True Romance

What is your estimated time of FP's running out during a 1 show night, mid-week, non-holiday week? Going to be there the week before Thanksgiving. I am trying to decide if tickets will still be distributed late afternoon on the day we arrive (Wednesday 11/15).


----------



## HydroGuy

True Romance said:


> What is your estimated time of FP's running out during a 1 show night, mid-week, non-holiday week? Going to be there the week before Thanksgiving. I am trying to decide if tickets will still be distributed late afternoon on the day we arrive (Wednesday 11/15).


I would not count on late PM. Early PM, yes. Late PM?


----------



## Morningsun70

Does anyone know what the current wheelchair/scooter/disabled viewing areas are like? 

Are walkers or rollators allowed in the regular viewing areas? (I can see them being a potential evacuation/crowd safety issue, but maybe not.)

I'll be making a trip in December and will have a rollator for sure, maybe a scooter if I really can't do the walking & standing. In 2011 the wheelchair view was terrible. In 2016 I just stood in the regular viewing area but that wasn't a very smart choice (the standing part, the view was pretty good). I'd prefer not to do a dining package due to cost and food allergies.


----------



## HydroGuy

Morningsun70 said:


> Does anyone know what the current wheelchair/scooter/disabled viewing areas are like?
> 
> Are walkers or rollators allowed in the regular viewing areas? (I can see them being a potential evacuation/crowd safety issue, but maybe not.)
> 
> I'll be making a trip in December and will have a rollator for sure, maybe a scooter if I really can't do the walking & standing. In 2011 the wheelchair view was terrible. In 2016 I just stood in the regular viewing area but that wasn't a very smart choice (the standing part, the view was pretty good). I'd prefer not to do a dining package due to cost and food allergies.


When I saw WOC a few weeks ago from yellow, they took folks in wheelchairs into the yellow section before the rest of us into a separate viewing area near the center. Not sure if they allowed scooters there but I do not think so.


----------



## Morningsun70

Thank you HydroGuy for sharing your observation!


----------



## disland7

My party is going to a WOC dessert party on our trip. (Yay!) It will be during the holiday season. I’m wondering if there is any way to sub out the gingerbread cookie. We were bummed the menu changed.


----------



## HydroGuy

disland7 said:


> My party is going to a WOC dessert party on our trip. (Yay!) It will be during the holiday season. I’m wondering if there is any way to sub out the gingerbread cookie. We were bummed the menu changed.


OP here and I do not know. My sense is there was some flexibility from the CMs but I do not know how much.


----------



## Susie63

disland7 said:


> My party is going to a WOC dessert party on our trip. (Yay!) It will be during the holiday season. I’m wondering if there is any way to sub out the gingerbread cookie. We were bummed the menu changed.


Where did you find info on the dessert selection?


----------



## disland7

Susie63 said:


> Where did you find info on the dessert selection?


Reports here on disboards.
   (Love it here ) The holiday report is here—> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2017-holiday-time-guided-tour-woc-dessert.3648628/
I don’t remember where I saw the other pictures and menu, but they are here somewhere, maybe in this thread.


----------



## Susie63

disland7 said:


> Reports here on disboards.
> (Love it here ) The holiday report is here—> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2017-holiday-time-guided-tour-woc-dessert.3648628/
> I don’t remember where I saw the other pictures and menu, but they are here somewhere, maybe in this thread.


Thank you


----------



## Louie7080

Here are some notes on my somewhat recent Carthay Circle WOC dining package. Forgive me though since some things are a bit fuzzy.  I should have wrote about it sooner but right after it, I got fairly sick so between that, Thanksgiving, and Black Friday, I am only getting to it now.  

I made reservations for 3 at 11:30 am on Nov. 19th.  We were a bit early but I wanted to increase my chances of eating in the main room, though that didn't seem to help.  Even though we were first in line they were going to seat us in a side room so maybe they seat people according to when they made the reservation?  Anyway, I asked if we could be moved to the middle and they accomodated!  The food was very good. I can't say enough good things about the thai pumpkin soup - probably the best soup I have ever had.  Now to the show.  We got first show fast passes and lined up about  70 minutes early.  I don't mind waiting in line for the regular Blue or Yellow fast pass areas but what I do mind is a the shoving and being packed in like sardines in much of the regular area so that is why I wanted to try the package.  Anyway, we were let in shortly after lining up - the CC area did not go to the edge, I would estimate that it started half way from the water which I hadn't expected, but some of the area was center.  The front rope area started about 2/3rds the way up the second tier, maybe 10 to 15 feet in front of the stairs between the second and third tiers. There was a walk way in front of the rope so people would not be able to watch the show directly in front of us.  But in front of the walkway was a roped off section where no one was standing (yet)  I asked about it and was told it was overflow for probably the yellow section so if you were lined up in just the right spot you could score a very good last minute spot.  It kind of made me a little mad that some "free" fast pass holders got a closer center spot that those that paid for the dining package but overall I thought the CC dining package a very good value., specially if you want to eat at CC.   We got spots on the stairs and we were not crowded at all so that was great.  I chose the dining package over the dessert party because of cost and because I thought the view would be better, but after adding in tax and tip, I don't think the dessert party is that more expensive?  Is the up front price of the party inclusive or do you pay more than that?


----------



## DaveNinja

The up front price for the WoC desert party is all you pay.


----------



## Louie7080

DaveNinja said:


> The up front price for the WoC desert party is all you pay.


ok, thanks!


----------



## cruisehopeful

Louie7080 said:


> I chose the dining package over the dessert party because of cost and because I thought the view would be better, but after adding in tax and tip, I don't think the dessert party is that more expensive?  Is the up front price of the party inclusive or do you pay more than that?


The cost for the dessert party is per person, but it includes tax and gratuity. So, you pay exactly what it says. You really cannot beat being able to sit. They serve enough cheese, bread, dessert and fruit to make it a meal if you want it to be. I found the dessert party to be well worth the price, but I am not a patient person and I will never line up to watch anything an hour or longer ahead of time. With the dessert party, I just show up when they tell me to and while there is a line (they check people in and give wristbands and I feel like the line moves slow), I can to sit down while I wait for the show and sit through the show.


----------



## bcwife76

cruisehopeful said:


> The cost for the dessert party is per person, but it includes tax and gratuity. So, you pay exactly what it says. You really cannot beat being able to sit. They serve enough cheese, bread, dessert and fruit to make it a meal if you want it to be. I found the dessert party to be well worth the price, but I am not a patient person and I will never line up to watch anything an hour or longer ahead of time. With the dessert party, I just show up when they tell me to and while there is a line (they check people in and give wristbands and I feel like the line moves slow), I can to sit down while I wait for the show and sit through the show.



It's pricey but we found it well worth it! Did it August 2016 and we are doing it again this December (actually ON Christmas Day, the dessert party will be our Christmas dinner lol)


----------



## Nonsuch

A rare show cancellation tonight, I assume due to high winds. My plan was to watch from my VGC balcony, primarily to document how the trees obstruct the view.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Nonsuch said:


> A rare show cancellation tonight, I assume due to high winds. My plan was to watch from my VGC balcony, primarily to document how the trees obstruct the view.



I am not surprised. It is extremely windy tonight. Some things were getting blown over at the holiday food festival.


----------



## siskaren

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I am not surprised. It is extremely windy tonight. Some things were getting blown over at the holiday food festival.



It was  canceled last  night  too.


----------



## chirurgeon

I was supposed to do the dessert party last night and they were checking us in when the cancellation was announced.  I wasn’t surprised. It’s so windy here.


----------



## HydroGuy

chirurgeon said:


> I was supposed to do the dessert party last night and they were checking us in when the cancellation was announced.  I wasn’t surprised. It’s so windy here.


That is a bummer! We are hoping to see WOC tonight or tomorrow night. This week sounds like it has been very unusual for WOC and cancellations.


----------



## CandyMouse

chirurgeon said:


> I was supposed to do the dessert party last night and they were checking us in when the cancellation was announced.  I wasn’t surprised. It’s so windy here.


Sorry to hear that, did you get a refund? Hope you got to see it another night if you were there a couple days.


----------



## chirurgeon

CandyMouse said:


> Sorry to hear that, did you get a refund? Hope you got to see it another night if you were there a couple days.



The person checking us in, as soon as they said it was cancelled, said we would get an automatic credit. Now I’m trying to decide between regular FP or Wine Country dining package on Friday or Saturday. Also hoping to see fireworks again.


----------



## Purerockfury1

Does anyone know or have a guess if the Pixar Pier construction will effect WOC at all? We’re going the last week of April and I’ll be bummed if we can’t try the dessert party and see WOC for the first time!


----------



## HydroGuy

Purerockfury1 said:


> Does anyone know or have a guess if the Pixar Pier construction will effect WOC at all? We’re going the last week of April and I’ll be bummed if we can’t try the dessert party and see WOC for the first time!


It would seem that if they were going to close WOC for awhile someone would have heard something by now. I think that leans in favor of no closure or at least no extended closure.


----------



## TheZue

Purerockfury1 said:


> Does anyone know or have a guess if the Pixar Pier construction will effect WOC at all? We’re going the last week of April and I’ll be bummed if we can’t try the dessert party and see WOC for the first time!




We are booked for the end of February so you should be fine


----------



## Purerockfury1

Thank you both! We were originally booked for the end of Feb. and had our dessert party reservations set but had to switch to end of April. I will be excited if we can still do it in April!


----------



## katyringo

So I’ve been meaning to come post my desert party expirence since I think it was a tad unique. 

I was by myself. Hubby stayed with kiddos sleeping at hotel and I got an evening in the parks alone.  It was wonderful I loved the desserts and the hot coco.

The only thing that I wasn’t a fan of... was that being a single I was sat basically with a couple. That took me off guard a bit. I guess I was expecting to sit alone. Still a great time an amazing show but I felt kind of third wheelish totally crashing what this couple I think was planning on being a romantic date for 2. The couple seemed a bit annoyed I was there to be honest and our table was a bit off balance so every time I would place my drink down or something the whole table would move. I just turned my chair and tried to give them as much space as possible and put it out of my mind to enjoy my alone time and the show without my young kids to entertain.


----------



## Flattes

We did the WOC dessert party on Jan 3rd and were very pleased with it! I pre-booked as soon as reservations opened for myself, mom, and 2 kids (10 and 6). The parks were very busy that day given that it was the first day APs were allowed back in after black outs so I'm glad we didn't have to fight for fast passes or line up to get a decent viewing spot. We did have some trouble finding the spot we were meant to check in as they didn't put up the sign for it until around 7:45pm. By this time, those in the "know" were already in line so we joined it and were around 10th in line. They started checking us in at 8:15pm, gave us wristbands, and sent us down to the seating area.

We were actually asked if we would prefer a high top or low table so the tables weren't pre-assigned for our sitting. We requested a high top and were seated at the railing slightly to the left. The table height was perfect as the kids had a clear view over both the railing and the people standing further forward. The waited brought out the bread basket and asked if we would like hot cocoa. I had been very excited about trying the blue alcoholic drink that was included with the package but the temps had dropped and I was quite happy about a hot drink! No other drinks (other than cocoa) were ever offered so not sure if you have to request - we were all content with the cocoa. The dessert plates followed and were beautiful - not to mention delicious! As we sat and ate I was so glad we had opted for the package as we watched others that had been standing in line for viewing spots scrambling to find a good place. Some of the folks at the back with kids likely had little view and I know my kids would have had a big problem with that! The desserts were delicious and so filling that we ended up taking at least half back to the hotel (they gave us to-go boxes). The show, of course, was spectacular and I loved the added holidays theme.

I would definitely do this again - I was initially shocked at the price and thought that the dessert plate was kind of lame for that much money. However, it really was worth it to have a seat, great view, hot drinks, and the desserts were actually more than enough to constitute a meal!!!


----------



## Daisybell911

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask but can you see WoC from Napa Rose?  I'm booking the Chef's Counter on 3/11 and I'm trying to decide between the 5pm seating or 8pm. I really would hate to miss the show because I've never seen it. I made our ressie and 8 but could try to change it to 5.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Daisybell911 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask but can you see WoC from Napa Rose?



Negative. Not at all.

For WOC you need to be in one of the designated viewing areas head on to experience otherwise it is just some pretty colored fountains.


----------



## Daisybell911

ParkHopper1 said:


> Negative. Not at all.
> 
> For WOC you need to be in one of the designated viewing areas head on to experience otherwise it is just some pretty colored fountains.




Thanks for the info!  I guess I need to change my reservation!


----------



## Orsino

I've booked the World of Color Dessert Party. The time says 7:30PM. World of Color is scheduled for 8:15PM that night. Is 7:30 the correct time to show up? Or is it more of a "this is the time we are telling you to show up, but you really should show up half an hour earlier or else you get screwed and seated at a terrible table"?

Thanks!


----------



## marikoj

Orsino said:


> I've booked the World of Color Dessert Party. The time says 7:30PM. World of Color is scheduled for 8:15PM that night. Is 7:30 the correct time to show up? Or is it more of a "this is the time we are telling you to show up, but you really should show up half an hour earlier or else you get screwed and seated at a terrible table"?
> 
> Thanks!



I did this in November, we got to the line about 7:15 and were pretty far back in line. I was kind of annoyed about how slow the check in process was and how long we had to stand in line once it was 7:30. I think we must have got down to the table area about 8:05, they asked if we wanted a low or high table. I replied I wanted a high table over to the side as advised on this  thread. It was a perfect view, the waitress was friendly but harried as she had a bunch of tables. We had our plates and one drink before the show started and then 1 more drink right as the show was beginning. It was great, and we had a good seat even being at least half way back in line.


----------



## HydroGuy

Orsino said:


> I've booked the World of Color Dessert Party. The time says 7:30PM. World of Color is scheduled for 8:15PM that night. Is 7:30 the correct time to show up? Or is it more of a "this is the time we are telling you to show up, but you really should show up half an hour earlier or else you get screwed and seated at a terrible table"?
> 
> Thanks!


OP here. I have only done it once. In the future I will show up at minimum 60 minutes in advance when it is only myself and DW. If we have other family members with us then probably 75 minutes early.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Get in line early for that WoC dessert party!  We sat around and waited elsewhere, then approached only about 20 minutes early, and there was a line and people were already seated lol.  That said, the three of us asked for a high top table in the front row, and were seated all the way to the left (only one table more left of us).  It was PERFECT.  I loved this thing.  I highly recommend it to my east coast friends, who only get to DL once in a lifetime.

I will book it again in October this year.


----------



## Granny

Thank you to literally the thousands of people who have posted here and helped me so much on this.

We have a trip planned to DL in April and I am surprising my wife with the Dessert Party.   I have read several pages back to avoid asking the "same old question". 

When I saw this...



marikoj said:


> I replied I wanted a high table *over to the side* as advised on this thread.


  (emphasis added by Granny)


Excuse my ignorance, but which side should be requested?  Or doesn't it matter?  I see @PatMcDuck posted that they got all the way to the left.  Is that the way to go?

Thanks again to all for the great help on this thread!


----------



## HydroGuy

Granny said:


> Thank you to literally the thousands of people who have posted here and helped me so much on this.
> 
> We have a trip planned to DL in April and I am surprising my wife with the Dessert Party.   I have read several pages back to avoid asking the "same old question".
> 
> When I saw this...
> 
> (emphasis added by Granny)
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but which side should be requested?  Or doesn't it matter?  I see @PatMcDuck posted that they got all the way to the left.  Is that the way to go?
> 
> Thanks again to all for the great help on this thread!


Have you read the OP? It explains all this. Good luck!


----------



## Granny

HydroGuy said:


> Have you read the OP? It explains all this. Good luck!




*HydroGuy*...first of all, thanks so much for the thread and for pointing me back to the OP.  I have to admit that I didn't read all of it because at the top you indicated that it might not be up to date.  So I read the last 10 or so pages of the thread.  Again, I appreciate all that you and the contributors to this thread bring to everyone.  And yes, I did see the answer to my question.


----------



## marikoj

I read somewhere to sit as far to the right as possible, when looking at the wheel. There's a map on the 1st post that shows how the right side is closest to the "show centerline". I think all the seats in the area are probably good though.


----------



## StaciMay

So, I am a Walt Disney World vet and planning my first trip to Disneyland April 3-8! I enjoy the planning, so this is been a little bit different for me not being able to do fast passes in advance. I have been counting down the days until I can make my dining reservations. My 60 day window for dining opened up today, so I tried to try to reserve the World of Color dessert party. And as of right now there are no dates in April available to book.  Please tell me that maybe the Disney website it’s just a few days behind opening up the dates for this desert party. I was looking so forward to world of color especially since there will be no parades are fireworks during this time. Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

StaciMay said:


> So, I am a Walt Disney World vet and planning my first trip to Disneyland April 3-8! I enjoy the planning, so this is been a little bit different for me not being able to do fast passes in advance. I have been counting down the days until I can make my dining reservations. My 60 day window for dining opened up today, so I tried to try to reserve the World of Color dessert party. And as of right now there are no dates in April available to book.  Please tell me that maybe the Disney website it’s just a few days behind opening up the dates for this desert party. I was looking so forward to world of color especially since there will be no parades are fireworks during this time. Thanks!


Normally I would say "yes", but my only caution is that work is being done around the new "Pixar Pier". "Pixar Fest" starts on April 13. And according to rumors the work around Pixar Pier will not be done until June 22. It is possible WOC will got down for short time periods during this process. 

On the other hand, you are visiting during prime Spring Break. I would doubt Disney would have WOC down during that time unless they just have no other choice.

I would be patient and maybe even just give them a call and ask at their dining reservation line.


----------



## Nonsuch

I highly recommend the Lunar New Year WOC pre-show. This 6 minute show runs prior to the first WOC show each evening through February 18. 



> *Follow the Journey of Little Lantern*
> This heartwarming tale plays out across a captivating mist screen and features Mulan, Mushu and their friend, a little lantern.
> 
> Experience a little lantern’s quest to reunite with family during their annual gathering to celebrate good fortune for the upcoming year! The story is told with 2 distinctive styles of animation that fill the screen, while sky-high fountains and dazzling light effects dance along to tell the tale. A moving musical score―originally created for the opening ceremony of Shanghai Disney Resort by award-winning composer Tan Dun―accompanies this breathtaking show.
> 
> Please note that Hurry Home – Lunar New Year Celebration is scheduled nightly with the first performance of World of Color. Events, experiences and offerings are subject to change or cancellation without notice.


----------



## 10SE

StaciMay said:


> So, I am a Walt Disney World vet and planning my first trip to Disneyland April 3-8! I enjoy the planning, so this is been a little bit different for me not being able to do fast passes in advance. I have been counting down the days until I can make my dining reservations. My 60 day window for dining opened up today, so I tried to try to reserve the World of Color dessert party. And as of right now there are no dates in April available to book.  Please tell me that maybe the Disney website it’s just a few days behind opening up the dates for this desert party. I was looking so forward to world of color especially since there will be no parades are fireworks during this time. Thanks!



You’re probably just a bit early. It’s definitely not sold out as you can still book Feb dates. As others have stated, things don’t always open up right at the 60 day mark.


----------



## StaciMay

HydroGuy said:


> Normally I would say "yes", but my only caution is that work is being done around the new "Pixar Pier". "Pixar Fest" starts on April 13. And according to rumors the work around Pixar Pier will not be done until June 22. It is possible WOC will got down for short time periods during this process.
> 
> On the other hand, you are visiting during prime Spring Break. I would doubt Disney would have WOC down during that time unless they just have no other choice.
> 
> I would be patient and maybe even just give them a call and ask at their dining reservation line.





10SE said:


> You’re probably just a bit early. It’s definitely not sold out as you can still book Feb dates. As others have stated, things don’t always open up right at the 60 day mark.



 Thanks guys for your responses! I did go ahead and call Disneyland dining and they said that the times for those first few days in April have not been released yet ( even though we are within the 60 day window).  They told me to try back in a few days.  Still just a little worried because the Fantasmic dining packages have opened up but nothing for world of color for dining packages or dessert parties. Keeping my fingers crossed that I will be able to see World of Color!


----------



## Sadie22

Friends want to go in early March.  Any hope for them?


----------



## 10SE

Sadie22 said:


> Friends want to go in early March.  Any hope for them?


Should be fine. I just booked for Presidents weekend a few days ago so I assume March should not be a problem


----------



## mjr0483

jtba said:


> we just got back from DLR last week and i wrote a review of our experience with the WOC dessert party in another thread. the summary is that having the view and the comfort was worth every penny, and i highly recommend it to anyone who's on the fence.



But how is the view? Even if you get assigned a back table.


----------



## HydroGuy

mjr0483 said:


> But how is the view? Even if you get assigned a back table.


OP here, and with regard to the what I posted in post #1, I prefer the view from the elevated area shown in post #1. DW has seen WOC with me from all vantage points and prefers the one from the Dessert area when we are at a back table. I think view is decent from there - I just prefer to be closer to the action.

We also saw WOC from the "blue bridge" for the first time in December (Season of Light) and it was better than I was expecting. But I think DW would take Dessert seating.


----------



## mjr0483

Are there any options available for desserts? This sounds to foo foo for my son. A cupcake and mickey bar would a better option for him. 

Thanks.


----------



## dina444444

Watched world of color tonight to see the lunar new year pre tag. During actual world of color there were fountains in the planters that shot up water during The Lion King and finale scenes. Are these fountains new? Or did I just not previously notice them.


----------



## HydroGuy

mjr0483 said:


> Are there any options available for desserts? This sounds to foo foo for my son. A cupcake and mickey bar would a better option for him.


I am not sure but believe so. You may have to order this beforehand. I would call Disney reservations and ask.


----------



## Niltiac

mjr0483 said:


> Are there any options available for desserts? This sounds to foo foo for my son. A cupcake and mickey bar would a better option for him.
> 
> Thanks.


I think the only variations are for allergies, and even then you don't get to choose what the substitutes will be. When I marked that one of my party members had dietary restrictions on the reservation I got a call or email (I don't remember which) to clarify what we needed. But the person wasn't able to give specific information about the desserts, they just confirmed the allergens and relayed that information to another team that prepares the plates. You can always try to arrange something else of course, but you would have to do so ahead of time because they cart all the food in - there isn't a kitchen there ready to take requests.

ETA it was some time ago that we did the party, so things may have changed. But I don't think you'll be able to request changes during the party itself due to the fact that everything is pre-made, so definitely call ahead if you want to try.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

You can bring in a cupcake and mickey bar on your own for your son, but they will not substitute things like that at your request. You will still have to pay the full price for your son's seat and dessert plate. They do have to-go boxes, so you can always bring your own desserts for your son and have his plate boxed up to take back to the hotel room for everyone else to share later.


----------



## Nonsuch

dina444444 said:


> Watched world of color tonight to see the lunar new year pre tag. During actual world of color there were fountains in the planters that shot up water during The Lion King and finale scenes. Are these fountains new? Or did I just not previously notice them.


The fountains in the planters have always been there, but not heavily used.


----------



## mjr0483

We are going Monday, April 2nd and leaving on Saturday. 
The no availability for April is starting to scare me. We are from NJ and don't visit often. The last and only other time we were there they were getting ready for the 60th and the list of refurbs was super long. We still had a great time, but the castle was covered, no Matterhorn, no WOC and so on. So we are so excited to see WOC. The Pixar Fest is scaring me. And Calling Guest Services is useless as they aren't informed. And Paint The Night is coming back after we leave


----------



## HydroGuy

mjr0483 said:


> We are going Monday, April 2nd and leaving on Saturday.
> The no availability for April is starting to scare me. We are from NJ and don't visit often. The last and only other time we were there they were getting ready for the 60th and the list of refurbs was super long. We still had a great time, but the castle was covered, no Matterhorn, no WOC and so on. So we are so excited to see WOC. The Pixar Fest is scaring me. And Calling Guest Services is useless as they aren't informed. And Paint The Night is coming back after we leave


This post from yesterday should calm your concerns:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/world-of-color-superthread.2542717/page-110#post-58769456


----------



## mysteriouspnai

For those who have seen WoC recently... do the lights on screamin and Mickey's fun wheel still light up for WoC? There's scaffolding up and I was wondering if this has affected the show. Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

mysteriouspnai said:


> For those who have seen WoC recently... do the lights on screamin and Mickey's fun wheel still light up for WoC? There's scaffolding up and I was wondering if this has affected the show. Thanks!


Mickeys Fun Wheel still lit up on Saturday night. I don’t remember seeing lights on Screamin.


----------



## Nonsuch

dina444444 said:


> ...I don’t remember seeing lights on Screamin.


Lights on Screamin were off this past weekend (I watched for them).


----------



## MonocularVision

HydroGuy said:


> o Sit at one of the high tables
> o Sit as far to the right (as you face WOC) as possible to get the best view
> o Arrive close to 60 minutes before the show



Curious as to thoughts on whether or not to prioritize far right, front row or high seat? We ended up getting the front row to the furthest right and felt like too much was blocked by the people in the dining reservation area in front of us. 

I am wondering if we had been in the high tables right behind us, would that have been better? Or better to get a high table in the front row but not furthest right? There were about 3-4 low tables on the far right and then a high table in the front row.


----------



## HydroGuy

MonocularVision said:


> Curious as to thoughts on whether or not to prioritize far right, front row or high seat? We ended up getting the front row to the furthest right and felt like too much was blocked by the people in the dining reservation area in front of us.
> 
> I am wondering if we had been in the high tables right behind us, would that have been better? Or better to get a high table in the front row but not furthest right? There were about 3-4 low tables on the far right and then a high table in the front row.


It has been pretty consistent around here that the low tables are not good options. Priority should be high tables first. Then location to the right second.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

MonocularVision said:


> Curious as to thoughts on whether or not to prioritize far right, front row or high seat? We ended up getting the front row to the furthest right and felt like too much was blocked by the people in the dining reservation area in front of us.
> 
> I am wondering if we had been in the high tables right behind us, would that have been better? Or better to get a high table in the front row but not furthest right? There were about 3-4 low tables on the far right and then a high table in the front row.



The answer to this is, as usual, totally subjective. I know people who will request the low tables because they cannot sit in the director chairs at the high tables. And they prefer the view from the far right, as center as possible. The combination of low chairs and center view just works best for them. I prefer the high tables front row, but that works best for me. We have friends who prefer high tables in the back row, but they are taller so they don't want to feel that they might be blocking someone else's view. Also, they like to be near the servers' bar area so that they can flag a server quickly when needed. You can be at a high table and have your view blocked by a kid on someone's shoulders. So high or low table, center or far right, front row or back, there is no one perfect spot for viewing WOC! It all comes down to what works best for you and your party.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> The answer to this is, as usual, totally subjective. I know people who will request the low tables because they cannot sit in the director chairs at the high tables. And they prefer the view from the far right, as center as possible. The combination of low chairs and center view just works best or them. I prefer the high tables front row, but that works best for me. We have friends who prefer high tables in the back row, but they are taller so they don't want to feel that they might be blocking someone else's view. Also, they like to be near the servers' bar area so that they can flag a server quickly when needed. You can be at a high table and have your view blocked by a kid on someone's shoulders. So high or low table, center or far right, front row or back, there is no one perfect spot for viewing WOC! It all comes down to what works best for you and your party.


Genuinely curious about your view here as I have not heard of folks preferring the low tables. I guess if they can't do the director chairs, then yes. But in that case I would strongly advise to skip the Dessert altogether since the view from the low tables is so obscured.


----------



## Orsino

We did the WoC Dessert Party on Wednesday 14 Feb 2018. The advice above is sound with a large caveat. While tables to the Right are nice, do NOT take the high top that is farthest right. That table has problems:
(1) the angles for the show are weird so the view from the far-far right table is clipped by the Carthay Circle Viewing location. These people will be standing in front of your view. This potentially includes the dreaded shoulder-kids. I was in the farthest right seat and I ended up ditching my seat and standing behind the table to be able to see. (Our tablemates were super nice and made room for me).
(2) the farthest right table is next to a walkway. This walkway has a surprising amount of traffic during the show, so people are walking in front of you throughout the show. Not ideal.
(3) even worse, these people in transit have a habit of stopping to look at the show because the view (right in front of you) is pretty darn good. I had to get up and chase people away. I think that walkway should be policed by CM better.

It was a nice experience but a bit disappointing with the distractions. We scheduled a Carthay Circle Lunch for WoC for later in our stay and very much enjoyed that experience (perhaps even more).


----------



## HydroGuy

Orsino said:


> We did the WoC Dessert Party on Wednesday 14 Feb 2018. The advice above is sound with a large caveat. While tables to the Right are nice, do NOT take the high top that is farthest right. That table has problems:
> (1) the angles for the show are weird so the view from the far-far right table is clipped by the Carthay Circle Viewing location. These people will be standing in front of your view. This potentially includes the dreaded shoulder-kids. I was in the farthest right seat and I ended up ditching my seat and standing behind the table to be able to see. (Our tablemates were super nice and made room for me).
> (2) the farthest right table is next to a walkway. This walkway has a surprising amount of traffic during the show, so people are walking in front of you throughout the show. Not ideal.
> (3) even worse, these people in transit have a habit of stopping to look at the show because the view (right in front of you) is pretty darn good. I had to get up and chase people away. I think that walkway should be policed by CM better.
> 
> It was a nice experience but a bit disappointing with the distractions. We scheduled a Carthay Circle Lunch for WoC for later in our stay and very much enjoyed that experience (perhaps even more).


Thanks for your super helpful observations!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> Genuinely curious about your view here as I have not heard of folks preferring the low tables. I guess if they can't do the director chairs, then yes. But in that case I would strongly advise to skip the Dessert altogether since the view from the low tables is so obscured.



I first learned about the low table preference from some people we met in the check in line. They said that they do the Dessert Party every trip now and started with the high tables, but got a low table once and loved it. They were a party of petite women, so I was surprised at their preference. They asked specifically for a low table, right at the top of the center steps, in the center of that row. They said that was their favorite now, the one they requested every time. Before the show started, I went over to chat with them and to check their view. It was open, more "spacious" (no railing right in front, more feeling of space in front and around the table), and the view was pretty good. (It wasn't a super crowded viewing night, so I don't know what the view would be like if all areas were packed.) The women had said that they found the railing and the globe lights in front of the high tables distracting and that they preferred the low chairs. Then I heard other people commenting on the same things when requesting low tables. It really is funny how everyone has a WOC view that works best for them -- which is why I say that there really isn't a one "best" view for everyone. My idea of the best view may well be not so great for someone else!



Orsino said:


> ... While tables to the Right are nice, do NOT take the high top that is farthest right...



See my comment above about there not being one, single "best" view for everyone -- the table you mention is actually a "preferred" table recommended by the Dessert Party CMs for special guests! I know CMs who reserve that table for family members because the view is so good. I've been seated there (thanks to one of those CMs), and the view was great. But, yes, your enjoyment of the show can be marred by the behavior of other guests blocking the walkway . We were fortunate that other CMs were policing the walkway well that night and that most people in the CCR area were sitting on the ground.


----------



## Orsino

theluckyrabbit said:


> See my comment above about there not being one, single "best" view for everyone -- the table you mention is actually a "preferred" table recommended by the Dessert Party CMs for special guests! I know CMs who reserve that table for family members because the view is so good. I've been seated there (thanks to one of those CMs), and the view was great. But, yes, your enjoyment of the show can be marred by the behavior of other guests blocking the walkway . We were fortunate that that other CMs were policing the walkway well that night and that most people in the CCR area were sitting on the ground.



Thanks for those notes. I feel a little bit better about my experience now. I should focus on the great views we did have and not on the distractions during the show. I do agree that if the Carthay Circle people were sitting and the walkway were kept moving the view would have been spectacular. I also can’t comment on the greatness or lack thereof of the other tables since I didn’t sit there. 

Unfortunately there isn’t a way to make sure the CMs are on the ball in keeping loiterers from standing in front of you. 
My speculation is that if you know the CMs working there they put more effort into preserving your view. I’m not sure anyone else can expect that to happen for them.


----------



## Granny

So I called today for a World of Color Dessert package and they told me that it was not available for my date (April 18 or 19) because it was down for refurbishment at that time.  Does that make any sense to anyone?  I can't find anything on the Disneyland site to show refurbishment schedules so I don't know if that sounds right or not.  It was certainly not what I had hoped to hear after a 35 minute wait to get through.


----------



## dina444444

Granny said:


> So I called today for a World of Color Dessert package and they told me that it was not available for my date (April 18 or 19) because it was down for refurbishment at that time.  Does that make any sense to anyone?  I can't find anything on the Disneyland site to show refurbishment schedules so I don't know if that sounds right or not.  It was certainly not what I had hoped to hear after a 35 minute wait to get through.


It’s going down for a few weeks starting April 13, I don’t know an exact date when it will be back up but I think by mid May.


----------



## Granny

dina444444 said:


> It’s going down for a few weeks starting April 13, I don’t know an exact date when it will be back up but I think by mid May.



Thank you for the confirmation.  Disappointing but we'll get over it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Orsino said:


> ...Unfortunately there isn’t a way to make sure the CMs are on the ball in keeping loiterers from standing in front of you. My speculation is that if you know the CMs working there they put more effort into preserving your view. I’m not sure anyone else can expect that to happen for them.



This is actually an inaccurate, but common assumption. Of course, if the CM working near you is a family member or close friend, she or he will be more aware of your situation. But any CM should be concerned if there is a problem that is negatively affecting your experience. The easiest thing to do (and anyone can do this whether they know CMs or not) is to speak up and be proactive about any issues that arise as soon as you think there will be a problem. Just flag down a CM and say something or ask them to help you. Don't wait for the issue to become a big problem; speak up when the issue is small and easy to fix. Also, if you've had a problem in the past and you'd like to prevent the same thing from happening again, speak up beforehand. We've done this fairly often by mentioning to our servers at restaurants, to WOC Dessert Party CMs, to tour guides, etc. that there has been an issue in the past, explaining what it is, and asking if they can help us prevent the problem from happening again. While this doesn't eliminate all problems, it certainly helps things go much more smoothly and helps CMs be aware of any specific needs we may have. And if CMs do help you, don't forget to thank them and maybe leave them a CM compliment online or at City Hall or Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Granny said:


> Thank you for the confirmation.  Disappointing but we'll get over it.



While not the same as the WOC Dessert Party, there is a brand new Dessert Party being offered for PTN viewing at the Sonoma Terrace. Would this be a decent consolation prize? This package should be offered at DCA during your dates.


----------



## Granny

theluckyrabbit said:


> While not the same as the WOC Dessert Party, there is a brand new Dessert Party being offered for PTN viewing at the Sonoma Terrace. Would this be a decent consolation prize? This package should be offered at DCA during your dates.



Very kind of you to make this suggestion.  We are not big parade people, but we are looking into the PTN package to see if it works for us.  Thank you!


----------



## cinderellagirl2280

I plan on taking some photos during WoC.  I'll have my tripod with me...will I be able to do so in the dessert party area?  It's my friends birthday and I'm thinking of treating her to the dessert party!


----------



## HydroGuy

cinderellagirl2280 said:


> I plan on taking some photos during WoC.  I'll have my tripod with me...will I be able to do so in the dessert party area?  It's my friends birthday and I'm thinking of treating her to the dessert party!


Yes. You can do that from anywhere. Whether the view is good or not depends on the spot. The view from the dessert area is pretty decent.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cinderellagirl2280 said:


> I plan on taking some photos during WoC.  I'll have my tripod with me...will I be able to do so in the dessert party area?  It's my friends birthday and I'm thinking of treating her to the dessert party!



You might want to mention to the CM at check in and to the CM who seats you that you are planning on using a camera on a tripod. That way you can figure out a spot where you will have a good view with room for the tripod and where you won't be interfering with anyone else's view with the tripod or the screen on your camera.


----------



## mom2rtk

theluckyrabbit said:


> You might want to mention to the CM at check in and to the CM who seats you that you are planning on using a camera on a tripod. That way you can figure out a spot where you will have a good view with room for the tripod and where you won't be interfering with anyone else's view with the tripod or the screen on your camera.


I agree. I wouldn't want to be in the second row of tables looking at a tripod in the first row in front of me.


cinderellagirl2280 said:


> I plan on taking some photos during WoC.  I'll have my tripod with me...will I be able to do so in the dessert party area?  It's my friends birthday and I'm thinking of treating her to the dessert party!


If you have a fast lens, you'll probably do better with that than with a tripod. The projections are constantly changing so longer exposures tend to get somewhat muddled. Although some longer exposures of the water movement might be fun.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> You might want to mention to the CM at check in and to the CM who seats you that you are planning on using a camera on a tripod. That way you can figure out a spot where you will have a good view with room for the tripod and where you won't be interfering with anyone else's view with the tripod or the screen on your camera.





mom2rtk said:


> I agree. I wouldn't want to be in the second row of tables looking at a tripod in the first row in front of me.


Whenever I have seen anyone with a tripod at WOC - and that is not very often, frankly - it was, like, right in front of them. Setting up a tripod in front of someone else? I guess I did not think about that because I have not seen it.

Now that I think about the WOC Deseert area a little more, with the tables and chairs, and CMs moving around serving the tables, a tripod could be in the way there. It would be hard to have it be in front of you (and not in front of others) and also not something CMs might kind of trip over. 

Once the show starts, though, folks are not moving around within the Dessert area - or really anywhere within the WOC viewing area. It is hard for me to see it being a problem once the show starts if the tripod was right in front of your own table.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> I agree. I wouldn't want to be in the second row of tables looking at a tripod in the first row in front of me.
> 
> If you have a fast lens, you'll probably do better with that than with a tripod. The projections are constantly changing so longer exposures tend to get somewhat muddled. Although some longer exposures of the water movement might be fun.


You just hit 50,000 posts! I will take credit for maybe 50 of those that have been in response to me LOL! I think @Robo over on the WDW forum is closing in on 100,000. Only a handful of folks that ever hit 50k.


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> You just hit 50,000 posts! I will take credit for maybe 50 of those that have been in response to me LOL! I think @Robo over on the WDW forum is closing in on 100,000. Only a handful of folks that ever hit 50k.


Thanks @HydroGuy. It just proves what my kids have known all along. I have something to say about pretty much everything.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks @HydroGuy. It just proves what my kids have known all along. I have something to say about pretty much everything.


I also have observed that you are showing up on the WDW forum more often lately...


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> I also have observed that you are showing up on the WDW forum more often lately...


I actually have a lot more posts on that side. We were WDW regulars for a long time but swapped over in 2013 when FP+ rolled out. Now that SWL is opening, we're planning to swap back to WDW in 2019. We have to pick out poison I guess.


----------



## HydroGuy

mom2rtk said:


> I actually have a lot more posts on that side. We were WDW regulars for a long time but swapped over in 2013 when FP+ rolled out. Now that SWL is opening, we're planning to swap back to WDW in 2019. We have to pick out poison I guess.


Yah, I was aware you kind of started over there. But you seemed to swear off WDW after FP+ and MM+. I have not seen any of your posts over there for a few years and now I am seeing them again.

I guess SWL is going to make you go back, huh? But they will of course have that at DLR too... So there is probably more to the story...

I myself may start swearing off WDW if it becomes clear they are using FP+ data to manage staffing and park crowds and make things way more crowded in January and February than they used to be. I am hoping the recent crowd reports are an anomaly and not a trend of the future.


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> Yah, I was aware you kind of started over there. But you seemed to swear off WDW after FP+ and MM+. I have not seen any of your posts over there for a few years and now I am seeing them again.
> 
> I guess SWL is going to make you go back, huh? But they will of course have that at DLR too... So there is probably more to the story...
> 
> I myself may start swearing off WDW if it becomes clear they are using FP+ data to manage staffing and park crowds and make things way more crowded in January and February than they used to be. I am hoping the recent crowd reports are an anomaly and not a trend of the future.


I've actually bee back to the MK for quick visits on beach vacations a couple times since we left. We're contemplating the same for this summer. So I like to stay on top of what's happening. And I really didn't swear off of it completely. Just one year at a time since then. I was looking for a break with plans of going back, but my daughter fell in love with DLR so we just kept deciding to go there!

And we're not going back to see SWL. We're going back to enjoy a Disney park with the least disruption as possible after SWL overwhelms both coasts. We will likely skip the Star Wars stuff completely and think we can minimize its impact more at WDW. It's going to be sort of hard to escape at DL. 

I do greatly prefer the MaxPass system at DLR over FP+ and what they're doing with it at WDW. But I expect even that to change greatly when SWL opens.


----------



## cinderellagirl2280

mom2rtk said:


> I agree. I wouldn't want to be in the second row of tables looking at a tripod in the first row in front of me.
> 
> If you have a fast lens, you'll probably do better with that than with a tripod. The projections are constantly changing so longer exposures tend to get somewhat muddled. Although some longer exposures of the water movement might be fun.



I used my tripod at Fantasmic at WDW in 2015 (photos were horrible because I didn't have a remote for my camera).  I keep it right in front of me and only eye height.  It also doesn't come out until right before the show because I would hate to have anyone trip over it.  I hate people who obstruct views, which is why I try my darndest not to obstruct anyone else's view.

I'm still working on my night photography so I'm playing with it at the local carnivals here before I go to DL and DCA.


----------



## mom2rtk

cinderellagirl2280 said:


> I used my tripod at Fantasmic at WDW in 2015 (photos were horrible because I didn't have a remote for my camera).  I keep it right in front of me and only eye height.  It also doesn't come out until right before the show because I would hate to have anyone trip over it.  I hate people who obstruct views, which is why I try my darndest not to obstruct anyone else's view.
> 
> I'm still working on my night photography so I'm playing with it at the local carnivals here before I go to DL and DCA.


I have no doubt you'd be considerate about the placement of a tripod. I have done the dessert party before though and just recall feeling packed in like sardines with tables and chairs very close together. I don't think I could have squeezed a tripod in there, but I was sitting in the front row. They are very accommodating of their guests though. You could ask for a second row table and see if there was room behind you or to your side.

I have shot WOC a number of times. You need to decide on how you want to shoot it. You only need a tripod if you are planning to do long exposures. I'm just saying if you want longer exposures, you will get blurry images in spite of your camera being steady on a tripod because of the action in the projections. My goal has always been to shoot at a pretty fast shutter speed to freeze the action of the projections. If you're shooting at a fast shutter speed, you don't need a tripod. The problem of course is that it's dark out so you need a "fast" lens to get a fast shutter speed in lower light.


----------



## soniam

cinderellagirl2280 said:


> I plan on taking some photos during WoC.  I'll have my tripod with me...will I be able to do so in the dessert party area?  It's my friends birthday and I'm thinking of treating her to the dessert party!



Does DLR allow tripods bigger than a gorilla pod? I thought they were banned at WDW. I would just buy a good fast lens.


----------



## mom2rtk

soniam said:


> Does DLR allow tripods bigger than a gorilla pod? I thought they were banned at WDW. I would just buy a good fast lens.


You can bring in a tripod that will fit (folded down) into a backpack. I bring one every trip to use for fireworks and have never had a problem.


----------



## cinderellagirl2280

mom2rtk said:


> I have no doubt you'd be considerate about the placement of a tripod. I have done the dessert party before though and just recall feeling packed in like sardines with tables and chairs very close together. I don't think I could have squeezed a tripod in there, but I was sitting in the front row. They are very accommodating of their guests though. You could ask for a second row table and see if there was room behind you or to your side.
> 
> I have shot WOC a number of times. You need to decide on how you want to shoot it. You only need a tripod if you are planning to do long exposures. I'm just saying if you want longer exposures, you will get blurry images in spite of your camera being steady on a tripod because of the action in the projections. My goal has always been to shoot at a pretty fast shutter speed to freeze the action of the projections. If you're shooting at a fast shutter speed, you don't need a tripod. The problem of course is that it's dark out so you need a "fast" lens to get a fast shutter speed in lower light.



I can get some good speed bursts with my lens.  I'm more concerned with my steadiness lol!  Lots of fireworks coming up before I go so I'll play around ! Thanks for your great feedback!


----------



## mom2rtk

cinderellagirl2280 said:


> I can get some good speed bursts with my lens.  I'm more concerned with my steadiness lol!  Lots of fireworks coming up before I go so I'll play around ! Thanks for your great feedback!


My hands are crazy unsteady. But honestly, with a fast enough shutter speed, it doesn't matter. You need to get your ISO as high as you are happy with on your camera and set the aperture wide open and see how fast you can get the shutter speed. If you don't have a "fast" lens, you might want to consider getting one at some point. Most will start with a fast prime, either a 35 or 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## MommaBerd

Is there any difference in viewing locations between the two dining packages, e.g., do Carthay Circle reservations get better viewing spots?


----------



## HydroGuy

MommaBerd said:


> Is there any difference in viewing locations between the two dining packages, e.g., do Carthay Circle reservations get better viewing spots?


Actually you get worse. The OP discusses this.


----------



## MommaBerd

HydroGuy said:


> Actually you get worse. The OP discusses this.



Thanks - I read the first post, but I must have overlooked this part. I’ll go back and re-read...and reconsider.


----------



## MommaBerd

@HydroGuy - If I read correctly, the green areas are for dining packages. CCR guests are (for some reason?) directed more toward the back of the reserved area BUT I can ask to move closer to the front of the green area?


----------



## HydroGuy

MommaBerd said:


> @HydroGuy - If I read correctly, the green areas are for dining packages. CCR guests are (for some reason?) directed more toward the back of the reserved area BUT I can ask to move closer to the front of the green area?


Yes and yes. I have heard that CMs have gotten more strict about trying to force folks into the CCR area. I have also heard that guests have to be maybe even more forceful in insisting that they want to go further forward. YMMV. I have not personally done CCR for WOC in the last 4 years. I have done AG (now gone with the PP refurb) and I have done Dessert Party. But not CCR. Others here might have a more recent experience to share. I have not heard any updates on the CCR thing for about a year now.

Other CCR folks at WOC want to share?


----------



## mom2rtk

HydroGuy said:


> Yes and yes. I have heard that CMs have gotten more strict about trying to force folks into the CCR area. I have also heard that guests have to be maybe even more forceful in insisting that they want to go further forward. YMMV. I have not personally done CCR for WOC in the last 4 years. I have done AG (now gone with the PP refurb) and I have done Dessert Party. But not CCR. Others here might have a more recent experience to share. I have not heard any updates on the CCR thing for about a year now.
> 
> Other CCR folks at WOC want to share?


We had trouble with it on our trip several years ago, so I think it's very much CM dependent. We had to push the issue to get further up.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

MommaBerd said:


> Is there any difference in viewing locations between the two dining packages, e.g., do Carthay Circle reservations get better viewing spots?





HydroGuy said:


> Actually you get worse. The OP discusses this.



Better and worse are subjective. If you like and want a big picture view, go for the CCR Package. If you want an up close and more immersive view (and don't mind possibly getting misted and/or wet), go for the WCT Package. Or, if it all depends on food, just choose whichever menu appeals more. We've had good viewing experiences in both dining package areas, but we knew what view we wanted when we booked the packages.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Better and worse are subjective. If you like and want a big picture view, go for the CCR Package. If you want an up close and more immersive view (and don't mind possibly getting misted and/or wet), go for the WCT Package. Or, if it all depends on food, just choose whichever menu appeals more. We've had good viewing experiences in both dining package areas, but we knew what view we wanted when we booked the packages.


Thanks, I should have qualified CCR viewing is "worse" IMO as I state in the OP. Not everyone shares my view of things. But they should!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks, I should have qualified CCR viewing is "worse" IMO as I state in the OP. Not everyone shares my view of things. But they should!



LOL. 
I always thought Disney put the CCR guests further back because they simply assumed that people paying more money for a package wouldn't want to get wet. Suits don't want to get wet, so guests wouldn't want to either, right? Doubt the quality of the view ever entered their minds. It is a nice view, especially for people who process "big picture" better -- and there is so much visual stimuli to process with this show. But I always try to encourage people who have the opportunity to see the show again to go up front -- whole different experience, like a whole different show.
We haven't tried getting a CCR FP and asking to go closer in a while. Next time we do, I'll report back on what happens.


----------



## tohillary

Do they change the Dessert Party food and drinks for Season of Light?  Or do they serve the same plate and drinks that they do during the regular WOC? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scott Angus

When is WoC reopening?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Scott Angus said:


> When is WoC reopening?


The very first sentence of the OP is "_WOC has been down since early April and *will reopen on June 22* after Pixar Pier is completed."_


----------



## katyringo

tohillary said:


> Do they change the Dessert Party food and drinks for Season of Light?  Or do they serve the same plate and drinks that they do during the regular WOC? Thanks in advance!



It’s different. The treated are more holiday themed


----------



## sarahjanet

With the newly released schedule for the end of June, there's just the one World of Colour show at 10:15. Do you think they're likely to add a second show, or is it too tight with the Paint the Night at 8:50? My 4YO really wants to see WoC but there is no way she can hang until 11PM. Ugh, what a bummer.


----------



## dina444444

sarahjanet said:


> With the newly released schedule for the end of June, there's just the one World of Colour show at 10:15. Do you think they're likely to add a second show, or is it too tight with the Paint the Night at 8:50? My 4YO really wants to see WoC but there is no way she can hang until 11PM. Ugh, what a bummer.


With PtN I’m expecting each to show once a night with the 8:50 / 10:15 schedule. The only thing I could see happening is a second PtN potentially but that’s if the park stays open to 11 or midnight.


----------



## Winnowill

Sunset in late June isn't until 8:00 or so with full dark not happening until 8:20-8:30. Since DCA closes at 10:00 (almost always in the summer), there just isn't the dark time to do PtN AND two WoC shows. As this schedule shows, there actually isn't time to do even one WoC - the one they do happens AFTER the park officially closes.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Winnowill said:


> Sunset in late June isn't until 8:00 or so with full dark not happening until 8:20-8:30. Since DCA closes at 10:00 (almost always in the summer), there just isn't the dark time to do PtN AND two WoC shows. As this schedule shows, there actually isn't time to do even one WoC - the one they do happens AFTER the park officially closes.


Would it make more sense to reserve PTN dining package if we wanted to see both PTN and WOC.  Right now we have a dining package for WOC only. I should add that this will be for early July 2018.


----------



## DisneyFanxoxoxo

I personally think about the crossover with PTN and WOC is that if you look at the Disneyland app under shows at DCA you can see that there is also a PTN viewing station near The Little Mermaid that is right across the way from WOC viewing. So it might interfere with WOC (music, lights, ETC) but other than that I don't see the big fuss, I also think that the crossover is temporary until WOC is up again. I also think the only reason why WOC is down rn is to add some scenes from Incredibles 2 and Coco, and for whatever Disney wants to do with the bay while in prosses with Pixar Pier


----------



## DisneyFanxoxoxo

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Would it make more sense to reserve PTN dining package if we wanted to see both PTN and WOC.  Right now we have a dining package for WOC only. I should add that this will be for early July 2018.


Where does WOC dining take place?


----------



## HydroGuy

DisneyFanxoxoxo said:


> Where does WOC dining take place?


At CCR and WCT now. Not sure if they are going to add in the new PxP dining spots sicne they closed Ariel's Grotto.


----------



## HydroGuy

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Would it make more sense to reserve PTN dining package if we wanted to see both PTN and WOC.  Right now we have a dining package for WOC only. I should add that this will be for early July 2018.


I cannot imagine paying for a reserved spot for any parade unless I had cash to burn and/or I had someone in my group who needed special consideration (maybe a health issue or something). With parades there are just so many spots where you can see it from.

WOC is different. It's viewing is much more restricted especially for small children and vertically challenged adults. So I would vote to put money towards WOC and, specifically, the Dessert Party.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

HydroGuy said:


> I cannot imagine paying for a reserved spot for any parade unless I had cash to burn and/or I had someone in my group who needed special consideration (maybe a health issue or something). With parades there are just so many spots where you can see it from.
> 
> WOC is different. It's viewing is much more restricted especially for small children and vertically challenged adults. So I would vote to put money towards WOC and, specifically, the Dessert Party.


Thank you this helps tremendously!


----------



## Doingitagain

Are there any "bad" seats that the WOC Dessert party?  We won't be able to line up early.  

We have a party of 2, so are we guaranteed to sit together, even if we are seated with other people? 

What happens if you are later than the 9:30 time they have on the reservation? If we are seated with another party who has already started, will we get a fresh bread basket?


----------



## HydroGuy

Doingitagain said:


> Are there any "bad" seats that the WOC Dessert party?  We won't be able to line up early.
> 
> We have a party of 2, so are we guaranteed to sit together, even if we are seated with other people?
> 
> What happens if you are later than the 9:30 time they have on the reservation? If we are seated with another party who has already started, will we get a fresh bread basket?


You can arrive later than that but I do not know how much later. It is a Dessert Party and cast members do serve dessert boxes and drinks. They stop once the show starts so you have to be there early enough to be seated and served.

For more info on seating and quality of views, see page 111 of this thread and the OP:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/world-of-color-superthread.2542717/page-111


----------



## dina444444

According to some reports and pics on Twitter a section of the platform broke, so it’s unclear if the show will be returning on June 22.


----------



## Albort

dina444444 said:


> According to some reports and pics on Twitter a section of the platform broke, so it’s unclear if the show will be returning on June 22.



do u have any links?  curious on what it looks like.


----------



## dina444444

Albort said:


> do u have any links?  curious on what it looks like.


https://twitter.com/dl05ee/status/999353452227575808?s=21


----------



## skuttle

Has anyone heard anything from Disney? I saw a post on FB where someone said they were told emails were sent to people that have it booked about the cancellation, but I haven’t received an email. And the person that said this didn’t have it booked...just what a CM told them. Just curious if anyone that actually has it booked has heard anything. I don’t always trust what phone CMs say!


----------



## HydroGuy

skuttle said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Disney? I saw a post on FB where someone said they were told emails were sent to people that have it booked about the cancellation, but I haven’t received an email. And the person that said this didn’t have it booked...just what a CM told them. Just curious if anyone that actually has it booked has heard anything. I don’t always trust what phone CMs say!


Not me not yet.


----------



## cmarsh31

skuttle said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Disney? I saw a post on FB where someone said they were told emails were sent to people that have it booked about the cancellation, but I haven’t received an email. And the person that said this didn’t have it booked...just what a CM told them. Just curious if anyone that actually has it booked has heard anything. I don’t always trust what phone CMs say!



I have a WCT lunch booked for WC in July...hoping for the best.


----------



## Jnjtrio

Currently cannot make any World of Color reservations....dining or dessert party.   Was really hoping for the dessert party when I fly down in July to help my youngest daughter move back home.  Is there a way to get an alert if they open the reservations online?


----------



## HydroGuy

I heard yesterday through my contacts who knows more than I do that WOC reopening on schedule on June 22 is highly doubtful.


----------



## Jnjtrio

HydroGuy said:


> I heard yesterday through my contacts who knows more than I do that WOC reopening on schedule on June 22 is highly doubtful.



Not what I was hoping to hear.  Me and oldest daughter are helping to move youngest daughter back to Oregon, was hoping to do something special for her before we left.  Her fiance just recently broke off their engagement, lets just say she could use a little magic.


----------



## HydroGuy

Jnjtrio said:


> Not what I was hoping to hear.  Me and oldest daughter are helping to move youngest daughter back to Oregon, was hoping to do something special for her before we left.  Her fiance just recently broke off their engagement, lets just say she could use a little magic.


----------



## skuttle

HydroGuy said:


> I heard yesterday through my contacts who knows more than I do that WOC reopening on schedule on June 22 is highly doubtful.



I won’t let this ruin our trip, but I am super bummed as this was the one thing I was most looking forward to! I guess this may give me an excuse to change  this “once in a lifetime” trip to “twice”.


----------



## emilymad

HydroGuy said:


> I heard yesterday through my contacts who knows more than I do that WOC reopening on schedule on June 22 is highly doubtful.



How delayed do they think it will be?  I am planning a trip in August and WOC is one of our must dos.


----------



## HydroGuy

emilymad said:


> How delayed do they think it will be?  I am planning a trip in August and WOC is one of our must dos.


No idea. WOC is important to Disney and DCA and I have a hard time believing they will not have it repaired by August. But it is a complex water show so who knows?


----------



## emilymad

HydroGuy said:


> No idea. WOC is important to Disney and DCA and I have a hard time believing they will not have it repaired by August. But it is a complex water show so who knows?



Thanks!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Congo Queen

HydroGuy said:


> I heard yesterday through my contacts who knows more than I do that WOC reopening on schedule on June 22 is highly doubtful.


Rats.  Looks like the only water show we are guaranteed are the fountains of tears coming from Hydroguy. Maybe he could turn out the lights and shine a flashlight up from his chin to enhance the production values.


----------



## HydroGuy

Congo Queen said:


> Rats.  Looks like the only water show we are guaranteed are the fountains of tears coming from Hydroguy. Maybe he could turn out the lights and shine a flashlight up from his chin to enhance the production values.


That would work better at Halloween I think!


----------



## Winnowill

Well, I just checked my reservations, and my WOC Dessert Party for 6/29 is still on there. Does that mean there's hope? I don't know. And if it gets cancelled, what shall we do instead? We're already booked for the BB F! dinner the following night.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Winnowill said:


> Well, I just checked my reservations, and my WOC Dessert Party for 6/29 is still on there. Does that mean there's hope? I don't know. And if it gets cancelled, what shall we do instead? We're already booked for the BB F! dinner the following night.



As long as you don't receive a cancellation phone call, there's hope! Just make a back up plan to have up your sleeve if you need it. How about sundaes at Ghirardelli's? Or if you can snag a reservation for the Pixar Afternoon Tea at S55 for that day? Or TF on Main Street followed by ice cream at Gibson Girl (now with mobile order!)? Or you can plan a different kind of Dessert Party: if you can get a reservation for 9 pm-ish at Catal on the upper level patio by the railing looking toward Wetzel's Pretzels, you'll be able to have dessert while watching fireworks. That might be fun for the girls. If you have a video of TF ready to go on your phone, you can sync the music to play as soon as the show starts. We did that for friends with RDCT -- they couldn't affort tickets to DL, so we took them to Catal for dinner, they had no idea the fireworks were going to start, then we cued the music, the first fireworks went off, and... Magic!


----------



## HydroGuy

Winnowill said:


> Well, I just checked my reservations, and my WOC Dessert Party for 6/29 is still on there. Does that mean there's hope? I don't know. And if it gets cancelled, what shall we do instead? We're already booked for the BB F! dinner the following night.


I really cannot say anything publicly, but I have zero hope at this point. Sorry everyone. I am as bummed as all of you.


----------



## Winnowill

HydroGuy said:


> I really cannot say anything publicly, but I have zero hope at this point. Sorry everyone. I am as bummed as all of you.


Well, that sucks.


----------



## briggscreek

We were going on July 4, guess I'll have to make some backup plans.


----------



## Winnowill

theluckyrabbit said:


> As long as you don't receive a cancellation phone call, there's hope! Just make a back up plan to have up your sleeve if you need it. How about sundaes at Ghirardelli's? Or if you can snag a reservation for the Pixar Afternoon Tea at S55 for that day? Or TF on Main Street followed by ice cream at Gibson Girl (now with mobile order!)? Or you can plan a different kind of Dessert Party: if you can get a reservation for 9 pm-ish at Catal on the upper level patio by the railing looking toward Wetzel's Pretzels, you'll be able to have dessert while watching fireworks. That might be fun for the girls. If you have a video of TF ready to go on your phone, you can sync the music to play as soon as the show starts. We did that for friends with RDCT -- they couldn't affort tickets to DL, so we took them to Catal for dinner, they had no idea the fireworks were going to start, then we cued the music, the first fireworks went off, and... Magic!


Afternoon tea was a good idea - but I can't find a reservation for any of our days. I'll keep checking, and I'll call the dining line when I get out of the office today. Maybe we could do Carthay Circle - I've never dined there. Or Napa Rose or S55 - I've never been to those, either.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Winnowill said:


> Afternoon tea was a good idea - but I can't find a reservation for any of our days. I'll keep checking, and I'll call the dining line when I get out of the office today. Maybe we could do Carthay Circle - I've never dined there. Or Napa Rose or S55 - I've never been to those, either.



All of those are fun choices! Keep trying for a cancellation for Afternoon Tea. They do pop up! If you do CCR, request an Evil Queen table in the main dining room -- the girls might like that. Or, if the weather is good, they might like sitting on the patio -- if you time it right, you'll have a view of PTN and TF from your table.


----------



## maleficent55

briggscreek said:


> We were going on July 4, guess I'll have to make some backup plans.




OH my goodness! It should be up and running by then, right? RIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## HydroGuy

maleficent55 said:


> OH my goodness! It should be up and running by then, right? RIGHT?!?!?!


I hope Disney announces something soon. From what I understand it will be far longer than July 4 until WOC will be fixed.


----------



## maleficent55

HydroGuy said:


> I hope Disney announces something soon. From what I understand it will be far longer than July 4 until WOC will be fixed.



We aren’t coming until August so I have fingers crossed by then!


----------



## Winnowill

HydroGuy said:


> I hope Disney announces something soon. From what I understand it will be far longer than July 4 until WOC will be fixed.


Yes, please. We'd like to take our pre-paid WOC DP money and re-apply it.


----------



## Winnowill

theluckyrabbit said:


> All of those are fun choices! Keep trying for a cancellation for Afternoon Tea. They do pop up! If you do CCR, request an Evil Queen table in the main dining room -- the girls might like that. Or, if the weather is good, they might like sitting on the patio -- if you time it right, you'll have a view of PTN and TF from your table.


I called the dining line and actually got a reservation for the afternoon tea for the day we were SUPPOSED to do the DP. I'm keeping the reservation for now, but at least I have an alternative that's pretty special.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hooray!


----------



## skuttle

Just got a call from Disney cancelling our June 22nd woc dessert party.


----------



## FoxC63

Well shoot!  Hope they get this fixed by Aug 12th!


----------



## gardenrooms

Lamplight Lounge might be a fun substitute of WOC is not back up and running.


----------



## FoxC63

gardenrooms said:


> Lamplight Lounge might be a fun substitute of WOC is not back up and running.



Has anyone be able to secure any packages for WOC in August?


----------



## Metalliman98

HydroGuy said:


> I hope Disney announces something soon. From what I understand it will be far longer than July 4 until WOC will be fixed.



Just got a cancellation call for our reservation on July 20, and cast member said it will “not be returning until the end of the summer”.


----------



## FoxC63

Metalliman98 said:


> Just got a cancellation call for our reservation on July 20, and cast member said it will “not be returning until the end of the summer”.



Thanks for posting, can I just say... NOOOOOOOOooo!   Well that's no fun!


----------



## Curlyxz

Shame. The geek in me really wanted to see how they would manage crowds with PTN and WOC running on the same night.


----------



## Priory

Wow. I was sort of thinking it’d be fixed sooner than later. Sounds like that won’t be the case. Maybe they will debut the ‘Villainous’ WOC this Halloween to make up for it. (I got a survey regarding it once and that’s what they were calling it).


----------



## FoxC63

Curlyxz said:


> Shame. The geek in me really wanted to see how they would manage crowds with PTN and WOC running on the same night.



Funny, I've been reading a lot about this too.  Being a newbie to DLR I really didn't understand the impact.  This is certainly something we'd like to see.  Really miss our version at WDW.


----------



## mom2rtk

Metalliman98 said:


> Just got a cancellation call for our reservation on July 20, and cast member said it will “not be returning until the end of the summer”.


----------



## SeaDis

Has anyone been able to reconcile why it's still showing on entertainment calendar & why some people were told show is still running, but no dessert party?  Very odd information out there the last few days...  Maybe show will just not be at full-strength so they won't charge for it?

I received cancel call, but still showing in my reservations with a "cancel" link available.  Not sure if I should click and speed up the refund.


----------



## Congo Queen

End of summer!


----------



## Joysnote

Thanks for all the info on WOC   I really hope it is back ASAP this summer.


----------



## McKelly

I didn't get a call yet.  My reservation is for July 27th.


----------



## Plucker001

I have a reservation for July 24 and haven't received any info about it being cancelled.


----------



## rcj2000

I have a WOC CC dining reservation for July 6 and didn't receive a call yet either.


----------



## Winnowill

I have a reservation for 6/29 and haven't gotten a call yet, either.


----------



## ricardol

Wow, this is a complete bummer. We are taking a couple of friends who never had seen WOC, and we have told them how awesome WOC is... and now ooopps.

So WOC has been down for months and it breaks a couple of weeks before coming back? Talk about bad luck......


----------



## Doingitagain

I have a dessert reception reservation for June 27 and haven't received a call!


----------



## cmarsh31

So some dessert parties have been cancelled but no WOC dining packages yet? We have one for the 2nd week of July that I want to switch to PtN if no WOC, but I'm waiting for Disney to tell me... sigh.


----------



## Mflowers92

cmarsh31 said:


> So some dessert parties have been cancelled but no WOC dining packages yet? We have one for the 2nd week of July that I want to switch to PtN if no WOC, but I'm waiting for Disney to tell me... sigh.


I just got my CC dining package cancelled for July 12th.


----------



## cmarsh31

Mflowers92 said:


> I just got my CC dining package cancelled for July 12th.



So weird. My WCT with WOC viewing for the 10th is still showing up...


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

It’s my favorite show of any Disney park so I’m bummed it might not be back till the end of summer. I’m not sure if it’s because of refurbishments taking longer than expected or just bescause of the nightmare it would of been for CM’s trying to manage guests between PtN and WoC. Also another reason could be due to the the rest of Pixar Pier opening June 23rd. They would have to shut down the incredicoaster and Mickeys fun wheel (is that name changing) early for WoC. I guess I’m kinda cool with waiting on WoC to return a bit later than expected to experience the new rides (especially incredicoaster) at night. Although I’m sure you guys who don’t live near Disneyland and only go once a year or less are disappointed.


----------



## Priory

There was a picture somewhere. The center of the platform that the show runs from had broken off and sunk.


----------



## dina444444

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> It’s my favorite show of any Disney park so I’m bummed it might not be back till the end of summer. I’m not sure if it’s because of refurbishments taking longer than expected or just bescause of the nightmare it would of been for CM’s trying to manage guests between PtN and WoC. Also another reason could be due to the the rest of Pixar Pier opening June 23rd. They would have to shut down the incredicoaster and Mickeys fun wheel (is that name changing) early for WoC. I guess I’m kinda cool with waiting on WoC to return a bit later than expected to experience the new rides (especially incredicoaster) at night. Although I’m sure you guys who don’t live near Disneyland and only go once a year or less are disappointed.


This delay is due to a piece of the contraption breaking a few weeks ago.


----------



## Albort

dina444444 said:


> This delay is due to a piece of the contraption breaking a few weeks ago.



im really surprised no one(Disney News sites) has reported on it yet...


----------



## Mflowers92

cmarsh31 said:


> So weird. My WCT with WOC viewing for the 10th is still showing up...


They actually called me and offered to change it to a regular reservation, which I agreed to, but my reservation is still showing up as a WOC package as of now.


----------



## mrsw94

Albort said:


> im really surprised no one(Disney News sites) has reported on it yet...



This is what I don't get as well.


----------



## Albort

https://old.reddit.com/r/Disneyland/comments/8rdkbc/is_world_of_color_still_being_worked_on/e0r42ga/

there ya go, here some news.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Albort said:


> https://old.reddit.com/r/Disneyland/comments/8rdkbc/is_world_of_color_still_being_worked_on/e0r42ga/
> 
> there ya go, here some news.


This is precisely what I heard from a CM acquaintance; however, she said they’re hopeful that the part will arrive earlier and are holding off on a return date estimate as a result. 

Very weird that they haven’t cancelled the shows on the schedule for June and that they’ve been so sporadic with the reservation cancellations, though.


----------



## AndyR

This just arrived in my inbox:

This letter is to regretfully inform you The World of Color Dessert Party is being canceled due to technically difficulties.  Like you, we were very excited about the show and hope to have everything resolved as quickly as possible. However, please enjoy all the other _magic_ Disney has to offer during your stay with us.

We apologize for any inconvenience and hope that you will understand our circumstances. Your full refund will be processed and returned to the card on file.

*World Of Color Dessert Party
Confirmation Number: XXXXXXXXXXXX 
Date:*  June 23 , 2018
*Disney California Adventure
Check In :* _Canceled_
*Show Time:* _Canceled_
*Party Size: 3*

- If you have any questions, please feel free to give us a ring.
(714)781-DINE

Thank you.

Sincerely,

Jodi Gerard
Park Banquets​
Oh well.


----------



## FoxC63

AndyR said:


> This just arrived in my inbox:
> 
> ​Oh well.



Ugh!  Sorry this is happening.  We were looking forward to it as well.


----------



## az4boys

Curlyxz said:


> Shame. The geek in me really wanted to see how they would manage crowds with PTN and WOC running on the same night.


WOC was still on the calendar for the first week in July when I checked a few days ago. I realize it will probably be cancelled though. It showed PTN at 8:50 and WOC at 10:15. Technically they don't overlap, but I think the chaos of people getting into the WOC viewing area after the parade passes would have been interesting to watch. I think PTN is a great parade, but I think it is unfortunate that it requires them to cancel the WOC showing that is typically earlier.


----------



## Doingitagain

I received the call and email today, canceling our June 27 WOC dessert party reservation.  She said they are estimating six weeks before it returns.  I asked if they would do two PTNs in the evening since there is no WOC, and she said that hasn't been decided yet -- check back end of week.  She also said that if any Disney magic happened and WOC comes up earlier, they would contact us to see if we want to add back the reservation.


----------



## Winnowill

I got the call and the e-mail this morning. Poor Jody. She's got a lot of people to disappoint. The question I have is this: we paid for our reservation on two different cards: mine and my friend's. Jody said, "We'll refund the card on file." So the question is: are they refunding the card on file on the account (which is the one we used for the reservation), or the cards on file that paid for the reservation?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Winnowill said:


> I got the call and the e-mail this morning. Poor Jody. She's got a lot of people to disappoint. The question I have is this: we paid for our reservation on two different cards: mine and my friend's. Jody said, "We'll refund the card on file." So the question is: are they refunding the card on file on the account (which is the one we used for the reservation), or the cards on file that paid for the reservation?



Out of curiosity, what day was your ressie?


----------



## Ferrentinos

Our dessert party for June 30th was canceled today.


----------



## Winnowill

MATTERHORN said:


> Out of curiosity, what day was your ressie?


June 29.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Thanks! Guessing then that my call for 4th of July is coming soon!


----------



## Kirbie

Bummer reading about these cancellations! I was hoping to be able to get a dessert party for my August trip. I called dining today for a different question and the cast member informed me they are not doing any WOC dining packages. I asked even with the Lamplight Lounge, and she was quite adamant that there will be no WOC dining packages.

If this is true, I'm bummed I've missed out on the dessert party as it sounds super fun. Hopefully it will be back for my trip with my Dad sometime next spring!


----------



## Markolodeon

Kirbie said:


> If this is true, I'm bummed I've missed out on the dessert party as it sounds super fun. Hopefully it will be back for my trip with my Dad sometime next spring!



We’re bummed too! But two reasons for hope: 1) Cast members are often the last to know, 2) Disney loves upsell parties and dining packages!


----------



## ricardol

Less than 7 days from the scheduled return, and no word from Disney, it is still in the calendar.......... Maybe there is still hope,


----------



## Winnowill

Kirbie said:


> Bummer reading about these cancellations! I was hoping to be able to get a dessert party for my August trip. I called dining today for a different question and the cast member informed me they are not doing any WOC dining packages. I asked even with the Lamplight Lounge, and she was quite adamant that there will be no WOC dining packages.
> 
> If this is true, I'm bummed I've missed out on the dessert party as it sounds super fun. Hopefully it will be back for my trip with my Dad sometime next spring!


Jodi said they're estimating six weeks. So, if you're later in August you might be okay.


----------



## Congo Queen

Just reading a trip report by a WDW vet who was understandably shocked by the horrors of trying to navigate Adventure, NOS, CC, Frontierland and MS at last night due to F! and fireworks.  It occurred to me that all of that at Dland is only going to be worse with WOC down through July and into August.  So on the bright side, perhaps the reverse will be true and DCA.  We'll see what kind of draw the new Paradise Pier is at night, but maybe the rest of DCA won't be too bad in the evening.


----------



## Priory

Congo Queen said:


> Just reading a trip report by a WDW vet who was understandably shocked by the horrors of trying to navigate Adventure, NOS, CC, Frontierland and MS at last night due to F! and fireworks.  It occurred to me that all of that at Dland is only going to be worse with WOC down through July and into August.  So on the bright side, perhaps the reverse will be true and DCA.  We'll see what kind of draw the new Paradise Pier is at night, but maybe the rest of DCA won't be too bad in the evening.



Paint the Night will still be a fairly big draw, but hopefully you’re right and Dca will get some nighttime reduction in crowds.


----------



## Albort

ricardol said:


> Less than 7 days from the scheduled return, and no word from Disney, it is still in the calendar.......... Maybe there is still hope,



i hate to say it, but dont have hope of it coming back any time soon.  1) a part broke on the platform, requires to be specially made.  Since it sunk, my guess is that they would need to drain the lake to fix it.
2) the electrical room flooded.  I doubt it can still go on.

Sorry to say that.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> i hate to say it, but dont have hope of it coming back any time soon.  1) a part broke on the platform, requires to be specially made.  Since it sunk, my guess is that they would need to drain the lake to fix it.
> 2) the electrical room flooded.  I doubt it can still go on.
> 
> Sorry to say that.


Work on WOC platform this morning at 7AM.


----------



## SeaDis

Great pic Hydroguy and looks like your GCV room request came through.  Congrats!  WOC still on the schedule, 70 hours from now.  Tick Tock...


----------



## Abharmagic

I got an email today informing me that my July 2 WoC Dessert Party Reservation was canceled.


----------



## HydroGuy

SeaDis said:


> Great pic Hydroguy and looks like your GCV room request came through.  Congrats!  WOC still on the schedule, 70 hours from now.  Tick Tock...


Yes we got 6th floor! Very lucky! Right above @limace .


----------



## limace

HydroGuy said:


> Yes we got 6th floor! Very lucky! Right above @limace .


Well that’s who keeping us up with their wild partying


----------



## Albort

limace said:


> Well that’s who keeping us up with their wild partying



did u bring a ladder for a direct access to watch @HydroGuy version of WoC?  i heard its very tearful... :]


----------



## HydroGuy

limace said:


> Well that’s who keeping us up with their wild partying


The three year old loves Frozen and belts out "Let It Go" regularly. I am sure it is her fault.


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> did u bring a ladder for a direct access to watch @HydroGuy version of WoC?  i heard its very tearful... :]


----------



## DebbieB

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/update-wo...ia-adventure-will-not-return-until-late-2018/


----------



## CharleneTheDM

DebbieB said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/update-wo...ia-adventure-will-not-return-until-late-2018/


Well, RIP my dreams of doing the WOC Dessert Party in mid-August :'(


----------



## Liz Z

^^  me too  We're driving from the east coast middle of August  for our very first visit.   To ease the pain i Just booked the Sonoma Terrace dessert party for the 19th of August

Does Disney mail you your tickets.  I cant pull anything up on my account.  On the WDW MDE there's a link that you can find all your reservations.
  I can pull up everything except for the dessert party on my DL app.
EDIT:
oooh it just showed up on my phone.  

Any advice
Thank You


Liz


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DebbieB said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/update-wo...ia-adventure-will-not-return-until-late-2018/


I have to laugh that they're claiming "routine maintenance" when that's so clearly not the case.  In fact, we ran into Flik on Saturday morning just wandering around in the WOC viewing area, and as soon as we started chatting with him, he pointed to the workers on the platform and pantomimed breaking something over his knee and shook his head sadly.

I do feel bad for everyone visiting who is missing out on the show.  It better be back for the Christmas version, which is my Christmas entertainment obsession!


----------



## Priory

Please ignore the gaping hole in the middle of the show platform. It’s perfectly routine! Also we absolutely intended to open our new land with 2 rides missing, a closed shop and an unfinished sign at the entrance. Have a magical, routine day!


----------



## Congo Queen

DebbieB said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/update-wo...ia-adventure-will-not-return-until-late-2018/


 Well that is that for Summer 2018.  Too bad.  On the bright side, maybe this will mean that DCA evenings will have all the rides operating until park closing.  They used to close some of the PP rides for WOC.  And if so it might just be extra nice after dark on PP with no WOC crowds or closures.


----------



## Priory

Congo Queen said:


> Well that is that for Summer 2018.  Too bad.  On the bright side, maybe this will mean that DCA evenings will have all the rides operating until park closing.  They used to close some of the PP rides for WOC.  And if so it might just be extra nice after dark on PP with no WOC crowds or closures.


 This is actually a great point. Incredicoaster will be available at night (which is super cool) as well as TSMM.


----------



## Winnowill

I just looked at the Disneyland website, and the World of Color page no longer gives you the ability to put in a date and see what time it will be showing. That's interesting. As of this morning, it still showed it on 6/22 at 10:15.


----------



## tzeitel

Drat! It was down during our trip in May, I am hoping it will be up by our Halloween trip. DD really loves the show and we will not be back for (probably) 2 years because of SWGE.


----------



## DaveNinja

Thats too bad. My kids loved the WOC Desert seating. At least now I'll save a bunch of money by it not even being an option.


----------



## PairOfDice

Priory said:


> This is actually a great point. Incredicoaster will be available at night (which is super cool) as well as TSMM.



Good points.  I will try to look on the bright side. 

I'm just so surprised that Disney wasn't prepared for this because WOC is such a big part of nighttime summer entertainment. They should have backup equipment and backups for the backups.  We chose to go during the summer this year so we could enjoy all the entertainment.


----------



## Albort

PairOfDice said:


> Good points.  I will try to look on the bright side.
> 
> I'm just so surprised that Disney wasn't prepared for this because WOC is such a big part of nighttime summer entertainment. They should have backup equipment and backups for the backups.  We chose to go during the summer this year so we could enjoy all the entertainment.



structural failures are hard to predict... not only that, its underwater haha.  I really doubt they would think that the platform would collapse the way it did.


----------



## Priory

Have they tried duct tape? You can fix anything with duct tape.


----------



## FoxC63

Winnowill said:


> Jodi said they're estimating six weeks. So, if you're later in August you might be okay.



That's what we're hoping for!  Should add any late August guests should stay on top of this.  If packages become available they'll be gone quickly!

EDIT:  Never mind just got caught up!


----------



## HydroGuy

Albort said:


> structural failures are hard to predict... not only that, its underwater haha.  I really doubt they would think that the platform would collapse the way it did.


Actually they are not that hard to predict. I do that for a living. If something broke as reported, somebody made a mistake. Either in design or operation.


----------



## HydroGuy

PairOfDice said:


> Good points.  I will try to look on the bright side.
> 
> I'm just so surprised that Disney wasn't prepared for this because WOC is such a big part of nighttime summer entertainment. They should have backup equipment and backups for the backups.  We chose to go during the summer this year so we could enjoy all the entertainment.


There have been a number of (negative) surprises for me this week while visiting DLR. Plus the negative surprises in the last few weeks before we left. I have described some of them in other threads but there have been more. Not as many positive surprises as I usually experience. It feels different this trip like something is off about DLR that has not been off in the past. They are dropping the ball a lot more than usual.


----------



## PairOfDice

HydroGuy said:


> There have been a number of (negative) surprises for me this week while visiting DLR. Plus the negative surprises in the last few weeks before we left. I have described some of them in other threads but there have been more. Not as many positive surprises as I usual experience. It feels different this trip like something is off about DLR that has not been off in the past. They are dropping the ball a lot more than usual.



I'm actually glad that you posted this because I've been wondering if it's just me feeling this way.  Disney vacations are outrageously expensive and because of that I feel it's OK to have high expectations.  I'm paying thousands of dollars for magic - not cancellations, ride closures, and smaller food portions.


----------



## Priory

**cough**Chapek**cough**


----------



## FoxC63

HydroGuy said:


> There have been a number of (negative) surprises for me this week while visiting DLR. Plus the negative surprises in the last few weeks before we left. I have described some of them in other threads but there have been more. Not as many positive surprises as I usual experience. It feels different this trip like something is off about DLR that has not been off in the past. They are dropping the ball a lot more than usual.



Would we be able to see them in your "HydroGuy DLR Tips and Compilation" thread?


----------



## Albort

HydroGuy said:


> Actually they are not that hard to predict. I do that for a living. If something broke as reported, somebody made a mistake. Either in design or operation.



or cheap material!  reminds me of SW's engine fan blade that flew off.


----------



## HydroGuy

Priory said:


> **cough**Chapek**cough**


I have heard Chapek talk at the last two D23 Expos - but I do not know how or who makes some of these decisions.

I posted this recently and will do so again. Someone who thinks they are smarter  than everyone else or is just plain ignorant has been making decisions lately it seems. Maybe that is him.

Funny because I had this feeling last summer at the D23 Expo that I am not sure I wanted to come anymore. This week has left me with the feeling that I need a long break from Disney. As of now I think I will be back next August for the D23 Expo but am not 100% on that. If I do I will book a few days at DLR to see SWL. I do not think I will buy an AP next time though. Something smells.


----------



## HydroGuy

FoxC63 said:


> Would we be able to see them in your "HydroGuy DLR Tips and Compilation" thread?


When I get time I try and get a longer list together. 

Frankly I have had more fun at WDW my last few trips than at DLR.


----------



## skuttle

HydroGuy said:


> When I get time I try and get a longer list together.
> 
> Frankly I have had more fun at WDW my last few trips than at DLR.



I’m so sorry you aren’t enjoying your trip. For what it’s worth, this is our first trip and we are loving every minute of it! Maybe it’s because everything is new to us, not sure. But I think I’m loving DLR more than WDW! Today is day 4 in the parks for us.


----------



## Safari23

Not sure if this has been posted yet but a friend sent me this. 

“The Disneyland Resort has announced that the refurbishment of World of Color has been extended. The refurbishment began April 13, 2018 and was originally scheduled to end on June 22. Now the show is scheduled to return toward the end of the year. Since Disney California Adventure is currently hosting Paint the Night, the park still has a nighttime spectacular. Paint the Night is expected to at least run through the end of Pixar Fest on September 3, 2018.”


----------



## SD33

Safari23 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but a friend sent me this.
> 
> “The Disneyland Resort has announced that the refurbishment of World of Color has been extended. The refurbishment began April 13, 2018 and was originally scheduled to end on June 22. Now the show is scheduled to return toward the end of the year. Since Disney California Adventure is currently hosting Paint the Night, the park still has a nighttime spectacular. Paint the Night is expected to at least run through the end of Pixar Fest on September 3, 2018.”


End of the year!? Like the holiday season?? Where did your friend see this? Such a bummer. We were one of the August families going.


----------



## PairOfDice

Our trip is scheduled for exactly when the possible six week time frame was mentioned so I was hopeful. Now?  Not so much.  And no mention of PTN running twice.


----------



## FoxC63

Safari23 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but a friend sent me this.
> 
> “The Disneyland Resort has announced that the refurbishment of World of Color has been extended. The refurbishment began April 13, 2018 and was originally scheduled to end on June 22. Now the show is scheduled to return toward the end of the year. Since Disney California Adventure is currently hosting Paint the Night, the park still has a nighttime spectacular. Paint the Night is expected to at least run through the end of Pixar Fest on September 3, 2018.”



Thanks for posting, how sad.  I think it's time to move into Plan B.


----------



## azdisneylover

Priory said:


> Please ignore the gaping hole in the middle of the show platform. It’s perfectly routine! Also we absolutely intended to open our new land with 2 rides missing, a closed shop and an unfinished sign at the entrance. Have a magical, routine day!



PS, don't forget to empty your wallets on your way out! Thank you and have a magical day.


----------



## azdisneylover

Priory said:


> Have they tried duct tape? You can fix anything with duct tape.



I agree! I always have a roll in my kitchen drawer!


----------



## mamapenguin

HydroGuy said:


> When I get time I try and get a longer list together.
> 
> Frankly I have had more fun at WDW my last few trips than at DLR.


This is why I decided that my July trip is my last DLR for a while and I bought platinum APs for WDW ( I had considered Premier passes, but there have been too many negatives reported recently)


----------



## katyringo

We make our reservation for our thanksgiving trip in approx 30 days... still hoping for WOC.... but my hope gets a little smaller everyday.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Fingers crossed for pixie dust! And if WOC isn't running on your dates, put it at the top of your "Next Time!" list!


----------



## Derrrit

Whats the given reopen date of World of Color? Im planning a Disneyland trip of the last week of Nov and wondering if itll be open by then.


----------



## 22Tink

Derrrit said:


> Whats the given reopen date of World of Color? Im planning a Disneyland trip of the last week of Nov and wondering if itll be open by then.


No date yet. Some reports say ‘late 2018’ and some say not till 2019. No one seems to know. We’ll be there the same week as you and I’m not feeling too confident that it’ll be running yet.


----------



## j9isawesome

Derrrit said:


> Whats the given reopen date of World of Color? Im planning a Disneyland trip of the last week of Nov and wondering if itll be open by then.


Since Disneyland has announced the holiday entertainment offerings & WoC isn’t referred to at all it seems as though it won’t be coming back until some time after the winter holidays. Unless Disney is scrambling to surprise & delight all of their winter guests but that sounds more like wishful thinking than likely to actually happen.


----------



## sky13

I'm keeping all my fingers crossed that it might reopen again by Thanksgiving - I've only see WoC once a few years ago and really wanted to see it again this trip!

If not then I really hope there'll be another night show as good (Paint the Night seems to be the alternative running now?)... Theres's just something about ending a Disney visit with a night show!


----------



## D2Pugs

Looks like World of Color reservations are now open for dining package options (Carthay Circle) and dessert party starting 2/22! Exciting!

Anyone know when they will open the wine country trattoria reservations?


----------



## katyringo

Wooooooo!


----------



## midnight star

I've never seen this show, so I'm a little confused. Do you pay to hold your reservation for the dessert party? What if you want to cancel? Do they refund you?


----------



## katyringo

midnight star said:


> I've never seen this show, so I'm a little confused. Do you pay to hold your reservation for the dessert party? What if you want to cancel? Do they refund you?



Yes you pay ahead because there isn’t a payment system in place where they set up the tables for the show. I would assume if you cancel within the allowed time frame you are refunded.


----------



## UnderTheRialto

Omg!!!


----------



## Whistlebee

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK You!!!  I just grabbed Dessert Party reservations for our trip in 3 weeks! I am so excited!  I never even considered the possibility of WOC being back by our trip and I never dreamed I’d be able to get reservations for the dessert party!  I just figured those reservations were going to be impossible to get!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I've never seen this show, so I'm a little confused. Do you pay to hold your reservation for the dessert party? What if you want to cancel? Do they refund you?


You pay in full at the time you make your reservation, but if you cancel ahead of time, you will get a full refund. (Not sure what happens if you cancel last minute.) There are only about 100 seats for the Dessert Party, so they need to know exactly how many seats are sold and how many are left for last minute reservations.


----------



## katejc

Darn! Just a few days too late for our upcoming visit! Maybe they’ll at least run the show a few days earlier than that...I will keep watching for some earlier dates to appear.


----------



## jlwhitney

WHich is the best package to do?


----------



## StarlitNight05

Yes! This is great news. I see the Dessert Party in my future for April


----------



## Malroy

Current status:


----------



## jlwhitney

Does any one know if the kids still get the glow cup at the dessert party?


----------



## katyringo

jlwhitney said:


> Does any one know if the kids still get the glow cup at the dessert party?



Last I heard they do not. It was a limited thing.


----------



## D2Pugs

jlwhitney said:


> WHich is the best package to do?


I would personally vote the dessert party. You get a great view of the show plus a guaranteed seat. And you don’t really have to deal with the crowds.

 I have done the dining package and felt it wasn’t worth it for several reasons. It is not seated and everyone is standing in the viewing area (no seating, unless VIP or disabled) and there can be crowding. Crowding can lead to obstructed views (maybe this might only apply for the shorter humans, I’m 5”4 and felt the obstruction). However the only advantage of the dining package was that we were closer to the show than the FP viewers.


----------



## Malroy

on a slightly related note, just pulled up a vid of WOC on youtube to show my husband and daughter, the dog focused right on the tv and started GROWLING LOL


----------



## jlwhitney

D2Pugs said:


> I would personally vote the dessert party. You get a great view of the show plus a guaranteed seat. And you don’t really have to deal with the crowds.
> 
> I have done the dining package and felt it wasn’t worth it for several reasons. It is not seated and everyone is standing in the viewing area (no seating, unless VIP or disabled) and there can be crowding. Crowding can lead to unobstructed views (maybe this might only apply for the shorter humans, I’m 5”4 and felt the obstruction). However the only advantage to the dining package was that we were closer to the show than the FP viewers.



I booked the dessert! Figured with a 6,3, and 8 month old it will just be easier.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> I booked the dessert! Figured with a 6,3, and 8 month old it will just be easier.


You made a great call, it will be MUCH easier!


----------



## sherilaine

This is great news for everyone.  We won't get to see it our upcoming trip as our last day in the parks will be the 17th.  Do  you think there is any possibility though it will open earlier than what they've opened for dining reservations?  I guess anything is possible but won't be holding any breath!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Called Disney Dining to book the dessert party as I wanted to pay with a Disney gift card. At first she put me on hold a couple times, then came back on to say she knew it had been released today but they couldn’t access it yet and then she said “let me try one more thing... there it is!” Was her first WOC booking in like a year she said so be patient with the CMs if you have to call to book. She got us booked with our gift card, SO EXCITED!


----------



## jlwhitney

gottalovepluto said:


> You made a great call, it will be MUCH easier!



I am so excited! Just annoying to pay for the 3year old that will pick and play with the food more than anything. But sometimes convience is the key and we won’t be back for at least 3 years.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jlwhitney said:


> I am so excited! Just annoying to pay for the 3year old that will pick and play with the food more than anything. But sometimes convience is the key and we won’t be back for at least 3 years.


It is possible to make some adjustments to the dessert plate. Will your 3 yo eat fruit? When we took my parents, many of the desserts were off limits for my dad's diet, but I was able to request a fruit only plate for him. It was nicely plated, and we asked for a container to take the uneaten fruit back to the hotel room for later. You can also bring in snacks/desserts for the 3 yo and just ask for a box for the untouched dessert plate -- then everyone else can feast later.


----------



## jlwhitney

theluckyrabbit said:


> It is possible to make some adjustments to the dessert plate. Will your 3 yo eat fruit? When we took my parents, many of the desserts were off limits for my dad's diet, but I was able to request a fruit only plate for him. It was nicely plated, and we asked for a container to take the uneaten fruit back to the hotel room for later. You can also bring in snacks/desserts for the 3 yo and just ask for a box for the untouched dessert plate -- then everyone else can feast later.



You never know what he will eat! He would eat desser over most fruit , he likes apples lol. 

I like the box idea , may do that since we will have a fridge anyway.


----------



## Christin82

I noticed the price was about $62 rather than $79! I guess there’s a special for some reason?!


----------



## Cera1234

I booked the lunch at Carthay Circle because the other restaurant wasn’t showing any availability...I’m going to keep checking though 

Do all the dining packages go in the same section?  We don’t want to get there early to get a regular fast pass spot, and we have to eat lunch anyways so I think it’s worth it for us?  I read an article saying it’s not worth it.....thoughts?

I can’t pay 80 USD for my 3 year old to eat some desserts....I just can’t. Is the lunch a good compromise?  Overall cost isn’t a huge factor (for the lunches - the desert party is more than I want to spend for 4 people!)


----------



## jlwhitney

Cera1234 said:


> I booked the lunch at Carthay Circle because the other restaurant wasn’t showing any availability...I’m going to keep checking though
> 
> Do all the dining packages go in the same section?  We don’t want to get there early to get a regular fast pass spot, and we have to eat lunch anyways so I think it’s worth it for us?  I read an article saying it’s not worth it.....thoughts?
> 
> I can’t pay 80 USD for my 3 year old to eat some desserts....I just can’t. Is the lunch a good compromise?  Overall cost isn’t a huge factor (for the lunches - the desert party is more than I want to spend for 4 people!)



I am paying the 80 for my 3 year old mainly because We would all prefer to have a seat vs being jammed packed into standing room only with my 6 year old complaining she can't see..LOL, heck the only two times I ahve seen the show I could barely see and it was so stressful with so many people crowding in and pushing in.


----------



## Belle5

Thanks for the great news! I just booked for my second DCA day, but will try for a FP on our first day there and see how it goes.  If I am happy with the FP, I will cancel the dining package 48 hours in advance.


----------



## wallawallakids

Christin82 said:


> I noticed the price was about $62 rather than $79! I guess there’s a special for some reason?!



It’s the same price. It was 79 including tax and gratuity. 

Also, someone asked about canceling last minute, you can get a refund up until the day before your reservation. Then it’s non refundable. Hope that helps.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I love this board so much; I probably would have missed the dessert package. Open for our dates; we will be spending our last night watching WOC. Yay!


----------



## AussieCaribou

I just booked my dessert package for hubby and me (he has only seen WoC once.... when it first opened!). Can not wait!

BTW, the reservations site is up and down (getting hammered I would guess). I ended up bringing up two different programs to flip between before getting through (lots of ‘someone ate the page’).


----------



## jillyh

It looks like it's only available for 9:30.  Does anyone know if this is usually the case?  I thought before it was shown a few times every evening and assumed they would have a desert party for every showing.   Not sure if my 5 y/o grandsons can make it that late.


----------



## emmybee

Yay!  Ressies made for April at Carthay


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Got our dessert party for March 23!!!   So excited to see it again!


----------



## shooting4life

Got reservation for dinner at Carthay Circle 3/21 for woc. Super happy it is back before our AP expired


----------



## Amore Disney

Cera1234 said:


> I can’t pay 80 USD for my 3 year old to eat some desserts....I just can’t.


I'm a picky adult, and _I_ can't imagine paying 80 bucks for myself! Never booked a dining package before, but I also decided go with the Carthay Circle lunch for me and by first-timer SO. I personally am happy to wait 90mins for the railing, so the benefit is getting a better front & center view with slightly fewer people crowding around us.

I'm just so happy my SO will get to see WoC since we thought both nighttime shows would be down! What wonderful news to see on DIS 3 weeks out from our trip.


----------



## Congo Queen

theluckyrabbit said:


> You pay in full at the time you make your reservation, but if you cancel ahead of time, you will get a full refund. (Not sure what happens if you cancel last minute.) There are only about 100 seats for the Dessert Party, so they need to know exactly how many seats are sold and how many are left for last minute reservations.


I just made reservations for Feb 23rd. The fine print said that up until 24 hours before the show, guests may cancel Dessert Party Reservations without penalty.If you cancel within 24 hours or no show for it, you pay full freight. No refund.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jillyh said:


> It looks like it's only available for 9:30.  Does anyone know if this is usually the case?  I thought before it was shown a few times every evening and assumed they would have a desert party for every showing.   Not sure if my 5 y/o grandsons can make it that late.


They started with dessert party at both showings but pretty quickly cut it back to first WOC show only. Fwiw they only do a 2nd show on busy nights. The CM that booked me said call back a week before to confirm when to show as showtimes may change.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Christin82 said:


> I noticed the price was about $62 rather than $79! I guess there’s a special for some reason?!


It’s definitely $79.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Amore Disney said:


> I'm a picky adult, and _I_ can't imagine paying 80 bucks for myself! Never booked a dining package before, but I also decided go with the Carthay Circle lunch for me and by first-timer SO. I personally am happy to wait 90mins for the railing, so the benefit is getting a better front & center view with slightly fewer people crowding around us.
> 
> I'm just so happy my SO will get to see WoC since we thought both nighttime shows would be down! What wonderful news to see on DIS 3 weeks out from our trip.


I think it’s great Disney has a couple different options here. I can’t imagine ever paying for a WOC meal package again as even a FP for WOC was not enjoyable to me. But I love the dessert party- even though I barely eat the very sad food. Turns out what’s important to me is getting a break from the crowds which I’m able to do at the party!


----------



## Cal-Pie

If the dessert party reservation is for 9:15, does that mean the show is at 9:30 or 9:45?


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

I booked the WOC Dessert Party for Feb. 27. The dessert party starts at 7:30 pm. So when does the show start with an 8 pm park close?


----------



## Malroy

Does anybody know if we can do WOC fastpasses with maxpass?


----------



## Christin82

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s definitely $79.



Thanks! My mistake! I realized later that after tax and gratituity, the total came to $315 for 4, which worked out to $79 each.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Malroy said:


> Does anybody know if we can do WOC fastpasses with maxpass?


You cannot pull them from the app for sure. I think you can physically pull one from the machines though as they aren’t subject to FP waiting times (if it works as before).


----------



## briggscreek

Yay, got the dessert party for our April trip!!


----------



## monorailrabbit

Omg YEEESSSSSS!!!!! Booked the dessert party for 2/28! I screamed when I saw the Dis post on my FB feed! I had finally come to terms with the fact it was not happening for our trip! Talk about pixie dust!!


----------



## Drew Perri

JUST GOT THE LAST 7:30 FEB 23rd for Carthay Circle!!


----------



## Scribble Kitty

Christin82 said:


> Thanks! My mistake! I realized later that after tax and gratituity, the total came to $315 for 4, which worked out to $79 each.


When you break it down in the price detail it shows the dessert tray at $62 with the rest as gratuity and taxes to bring it up to $79.


----------



## HuskyGal

I just booked the dessert party for our trip in March! Are all the seats good for the dessert party or do we need to line up early for better seats? I’ve got two little ones and I’m pretty short and don’t want to get stuck behind a tall person. Thank you in advance.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Congo Queen said:


> ...If you cancel within 24 hours or no show for it, you pay full freight. No refund.


Usually, yes. But, as with many things Disney, YMMV. Depending on circumstances and which CM you speak with, you may get a refund or a raincheck. It all depends. So if an emergency happens within 24 hours of your Dessert Party date, it can't hurt to call to see what can be done about moving your reservation or trying to get a refund.


----------



## Skjhjb

Could I ask a small favour? Anybody who has booked the Dessert Party - would you mind reviewing it, maybe with a couple photos? I've read the online reviews but they are all from before it went down, so I'd love to read a more recent one!

We are headed to DL in late September for my 50th birthday and our 25th anniversary (plus a drive up the coast to San Francisco for the rest of the trip). We know we want to do Blue Bayou as our one dinner reservation while at DL, and I'm toying with the dessert party as a birthday treat. But for the $80 (and the exchange because we are in Canada) I'd love to know if it is worth it!


----------



## Whistlebee

We’ve done it before.   “Worth it” is very subjective.  I did it with my 2 daughters, they were probably 9 & 7 then.  All 3 of us loved it.  I like the WOC show BUT I hate the standing, waiting and fighting for positions that is part of saving a spot to watch.  You are not getting $80 worth of food IMO.  It’s about not standing in line and having a relaxing experience while watching the show.  I’m very excited to do it again!


----------



## cruizincathi

I just tried to book the dessert party for our 3/17-3/22 trip and was told no reservations are found to book...yet someone posted that they were able to make reservations for April. I called Disney dining. Is there another way to book this that might be able to see March. The CM I spoke to said they have been given no info on times, etc and were only told that WoC would begin again on 2/23. She thought maybe March would open later, but if someone already booked for April, I’d like to know how.


----------



## dina444444

cruizincathi said:


> I just tried to book the dessert party for our 3/17-3/22 trip and was told no reservations are found to book...yet someone posted that they were able to make reservations for April. I called Disney dining. Is there another way to book this that might be able to see March. The CM I spoke to said they have been given no info on times, etc and were only told that WoC would begin again on 2/23. She thought maybe March would open later, but if someone already booked for April, I’d like to know how.


It’s possible your dates have sold out.


----------



## jillyh

It's available to book online up to April 11.   Just go to the Disney site, go to dining reservations then scroll down to WOC desert party.


----------



## bethwc101

I wonder why the entertainment schedules haven't been updated. I am going in March and WOC is not showing. Which is not surprising since I know they tend to get more specific closer, but what is surprising is it hasn't updated the entertainment schedule for 2 weeks from now when WOC reservations have been made.


----------



## cruizincathi

I just got a call back from the same CM that I spoke with. After talking with me, and me sharing that others had booked in March and April, she did some digging. Apparently, Disney has renamed the dessert party and CM have not been notified of the change. I thought it was awesome of her to call me back to help me get the reservation I was looking for. Truly amazing staff that Disney hires!


----------



## Christin82

bethwc101 said:


> I wonder why the entertainment schedules haven't been updated. I am going in March and WOC is not showing. Which is not surprising since I know they tend to get more specific closer, but what is surprising is it hasn't updated the entertainment schedule for 2 weeks from now when WOC reservations have been made.



 I agree it’s weird, but maybe they’re purposely not emphasizing the reopen date since it falls during a time when lots of kids/locals are out of school for President’s Day/Week. There are a LOT of people waiting to descend on the park as soon as it reopens. They may choose to ease it back in without major fanfare, a “soft opening” of sorts, to minimize chaos on the day it reopens. 

I honestly have no idea, though. I’m just guessing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

HuskyGal said:


> I just booked the dessert party for our trip in March! Are all the seats good for the dessert party or do we need to line up early for better seats? I’ve got two little ones and I’m pretty short and don’t want to get stuck behind a tall person. Thank you in advance.


There are some high tables with high tables in front of them so you don’t want to be last. We like to have a shot at picking our own table so we arrive 30-45 mins prior and wait in the line. It’s possible CM won’t let you sit where you want but we haven’t encountered that. Even a high top with a high top in front of you isn’t bad, it’s just nicer not to deal with it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

bethwc101 said:


> I wonder why the entertainment schedules haven't been updated. I am going in March and WOC is not showing. Which is not surprising since I know they tend to get more specific closer, but what is surprising is it hasn't updated the entertainment schedule for 2 weeks from now when WOC reservations have been made.


I’m going with Disney is just bad at updating the entertainment schedule in general. They’ll get around to it.


----------



## HuskyGal

gottalovepluto said:


> There are some high tables with high tables in front of them so you don’t want to be last. We like to have a shot at picking our own table so we arrive 30-45 mins prior and wait in the line. It’s possible CM won’t let you sit where you want but we haven’t encountered that. Even a high top with a high top in front of you isn’t bad, it’s just nicer not to deal with it.


Oh ok. Thank you! Do you have a preference within the high tables? Left,  middle or right side?


----------



## gottalovepluto

cruizincathi said:


> I just tried to book the dessert party for our 3/17-3/22 trip and was told no reservations are found to book...yet someone posted that they were able to make reservations for April. I called Disney dining. Is there another way to book this that might be able to see March. The CM I spoke to said they have been given no info on times, etc and were only told that WoC would begin again on 2/23. She thought maybe March would open later, but if someone already booked for April, I’d like to know how.


Call back. Online I see availability for at least 4 every night of that week. Some of the CMs are having issues bringing it up in their systems.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Skjhjb said:


> Could I ask a small favour? Anybody who has booked the Dessert Party - would you mind reviewing it, maybe with a couple photos? I've read the online reviews but they are all from before it went down, so I'd love to read a more recent one!
> 
> We are headed to DL in late September for my 50th birthday and our 25th anniversary (plus a drive up the coast to San Francisco for the rest of the trip). We know we want to do Blue Bayou as our one dinner reservation while at DL, and I'm toying with the dessert party as a birthday treat. But for the $80 (and the exchange because we are in Canada) I'd love to know if it is worth it!



I'll do a review but I'm not going until March 9


----------



## gottalovepluto

HuskyGal said:


> Oh ok. Thank you! Do you have a preference within the high tables? Left,  middle or right side?


No, I’m happy as long as I don’t have a high top in front of me!


----------



## bethwc101

gottalovepluto said:


> There are some high tables with high tables in front of them so you don’t want to be last. We like to have a shot at picking our own table so we arrive 30-45 mins prior and wait in the line. It’s possible CM won’t let you sit where you want but we haven’t encountered that. Even a high top with a high top in front of you isn’t bad, it’s just nicer not to deal with it.


Is a high top the best pick or a lower table in front? We will be a party of 7 so will have 2 tables.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skjhjb said:


> Could I ask a small favour? Anybody who has booked the Dessert Party - would you mind reviewing it, maybe with a couple photos? I've read the online reviews but they are all from before it went down, so I'd love to read a more recent one!
> 
> We are headed to DL in late September for my 50th birthday and our 25th anniversary (plus a drive up the coast to San Francisco for the rest of the trip). We know we want to do Blue Bayou as our one dinner reservation while at DL, and I'm toying with the dessert party as a birthday treat. But for the $80 (and the exchange because we are in Canada) I'd love to know if it is worth it!


The DIS search feature is wonky but have you tried that? I know we have reviews around here on it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Drew Perri said:


> JUST GOT THE LAST 7:30 FEB 23rd for Carthay Circle!!





dina444444 said:


> It’s possible your dates have sold out.



Stuff isn’t booked out yet. Even on 2/23 you can get 4 in at Carthay at 6, 6:20, 7... Stuff is starting to be booked (like 7:30) but considering booking just started yesterday and we don’t have an official park blog post pointing it out yet it’s still safe to assume CM issues over booked out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

bethwc101 said:


> Is a high top the best pick or a lower table in front? We will be a party of 7 so will have 2 tables.


Can’t say because I haven’t been at a low table.


----------



## Speedracer5

I just got my reservation for the dessert party for 4/11.

I've done the dessert party before.  I will agree that it's a big splurge, but we had such great seats (and some space!) that it was worth the splurge.  However, it was just my husband and I.  This trip, my sister is coming as well.  When we went before, we were in the very front of the line.  I requested a high top and was brought to the first high top table in the row.  We were sitting next to the walkway that the non-package people are funnelled through to get to the show.  We heard a lot of "hey! what did those people do to get a seat? How do I get champagne?" that made me laugh.  They let you choose a non-alcoholic beverage, or you can have champagne or some fruity cocktail.  The cocktail sounded too sweet, so I went with the champagne.  If I remember right, the menu says that you get a glass of champagne, my husband and I managed to get two.  Lol.  There is a bread basket that the table shares.  Everyone at the table gets a plate with fruit, cheese and some petit fours (I think like 5-6).

I would say, do not go into this specifically for the food.  For me, this was more than enough dessert... never enough champagne though (lol).  However, not having to be crammed like sardines in the viewing area, and not being able to see (I'm 5'2, my husband is a hair under 6' so he doesn't have as many issues seeing as I do) was frustrating.  We're also celebrating my sister's 30th birthday and she hasn't been to Disneyland since 1999, so this is something special.

Also, if you're a small party, like a 2-top, just know that they may seat another 2-top with you.  Our partners at our table were nice and we had no issues.

Here are photos of what we had.  I'm sorry, I couldn't figure out how to resize these photos.  These photos are from September of 2017, so the petit fours may be different now.


----------



## HuskyGal

gottalovepluto said:


> No, I’m happy as long as I don’t have a high top in front of me!


Great. Don’t want to run and make myself look crazy.


----------



## Speedracer5

If I remember right, all the high tops are in the back of the viewing area and the low tops are in the front.  I was sitting at the far right side and had a great view.  I imagine that every seat has a good view--it better at that price point! Lol.


----------



## bethwc101

Are larger parties preassigned? We are a party of 7 and would think it would be silly if our tables were split due to lack of options.   Or does that mean we just have to show up way early to guarantee two tables together?


----------



## Drew Perri

2 Questions.

1) Where Can I find the Menu for carthay and wine country for the WOC viewing.

2) Does AP discount apply for these?


----------



## Skjhjb

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll do a review but I'm not going until March 9



Our trip isn't until the last week of September - thanks!



gottalovepluto said:


> The DIS search feature is wonky but have you tried that? I know we have reviews around here on it.



I haven't - and I will - I was just wondering about something more recent now that it is back up and running. Just wondering if the offerings had changed or we can pretty much expect what I've read from 2016/2017.

Thanks!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skjhjb said:


> ...Just wondering if the offerings had changed or we can pretty much expect what I've read from 2016/2017.
> 
> Thanks!


Ah. No, it’s not back yet so we won’t know if changes were made for a couple weeks. Maybe we’ll get lucky & get some changes to the desserts...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Speedracer5 said:


> I just got my reservation for the dessert party for 4/11.
> 
> I've done the dessert party before.  I will agree that it's a big splurge, but we had such great seats (and some space!) that it was worth the splurge.  However, it was just my husband and I.  This trip, my sister is coming as well.  When we went before, we were in the very front of the line.  I requested a high top and was brought to the first high top table in the row.  We were sitting next to the walkway that the non-package people are funnelled through to get to the show.  We heard a lot of "hey! what did those people do to get a seat? How do I get champagne?" that made me laugh.  They let you choose a non-alcoholic beverage, or you can have champagne or some fruity cocktail.  The cocktail sounded too sweet, so I went with the champagne.  If I remember right, the menu says that you get a glass of champagne, my husband and I managed to get two.  Lol.  There is a bread basket that the table shares.  Everyone at the table gets a plate with fruit, cheese and some petit fours (I think like 5-6).
> 
> I would say, do not go into this specifically for the food.  For me, this was more than enough dessert... never enough champagne though (lol).  However, not having to be crammed like sardines in the viewing area, and not being able to see (I'm 5'2, my husband is a hair under 6' so he doesn't have as many issues seeing as I do) was frustrating.  We're also celebrating my sister's 30th birthday and she hasn't been to Disneyland since 1999, so this is something special.
> 
> Also, if you're a small party, like a 2-top, just know that they may seat another 2-top with you.  Our partners at our table were nice and we had no issues.
> 
> Here are photos of what we had.  I'm sorry, I couldn't figure out how to resize these photos.  These photos are from September of 2017, so the petit fours may be different now.
> 
> View attachment 381552 View attachment 381553


To the server... “Can I trade you the dessert plate for a bottle of that sparkling wine?”

Fwiw it’s normal to get 1 refill, servers are usually pretty good about making making sure they offer refills or a 2nd beverage before the lights go down & they can’t serve. But if your server doesn’t offer or misses you don’t be afraid to ask.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We LOVE the WoC dessert party. Will definitely book it for our August trip.  We did not check in super early, as we followed the instructions and forgot no one else does, lol.

We wanted a high top as well, and got the second to the last one on the left (when facing the wheel).  It was a GREAT spot.  We had 3 people.  The others were already filled, except the one all the way to the left.


----------



## UnderTheRialto

Everything I’ve read other than a post in this thread made it sound like there’s one row of low tables and one row of high tops. Are there multiple rows of high tops?


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I’ve never done the dessert party but did the one of the dining packages a couple years ago. Besides that one dining package I’ve used the FP system every time and have prob seen the show 50 times or more. I just want to defend the free option for a second. IMO it really isn’t as bad as people say it is. The only thing that is a definite negative is it being time consuming to get a good spot. You’ll line up outside the viewing area about an hour and a half before the show starts. Then at an hr or so before it begins they’ll let you into the viewing area and then you have to wait. So as long as you get there early you’ll get a good spot, even if you’re short. If they do it like they used to they’ll have 2 viewing zones with FP’s, blue and yellow. Blue is to the left and yellow is to the right. I like yellow more as there are more prime viewing spots right at the front.

So if you’re like me who refuses to pay for something that is free (unless it’s a special occasion) then don’t fret, you can still experience the best Disney show there is. Just know what you’re getting in to before you go.


----------



## Speedracer5

UnderTheRialto said:


> Everything I’ve read other than a post in this thread made it sound like there’s one row of low tables and one row of high tops. Are there multiple rows of high tops?


If I remember right, there are two long rows.  The high tops are in the back and the low tables are in the front.  I believe that there might be some high tables in the front as well, but they're staggered so that they're not blocking the view of anyone in the back.  This is based on my memories of having attended the party in September of 2017, so I am not sure if the seating arrangement will change.  We sat in a high table at the far end of the dessert party area, next to the stairs down to the water, and we had a perfect view.


----------



## Magnoliafan

Speedracer5 said:


> When we went before, we were in the very front of the line.  I requested a high top and was brought to the first high top table in the row.  We were sitting next to the walkway that the non-package people are funnelled through to get to the show.  [snip]
> 
> Also, if you're a small party, like a 2-top, just know that they may seat another 2-top with you.  Our partners at our table were nice and we had no issues.


I splurged on the dessert party as a solo and had the same table next to the walkway.  I wasn’t one of the first people in line, but being a party of one worked in my favor.  The CM hostess first led me to join a party of 7, but the only empty seat had its back to the Wheel.  I must have made a face (thinking how awkward it would be to either stare at strangers across the table or else turn my chair early and somehow eat sideways) because she quickly suggested joining a party of 2 instead.  My back was to the railing and I faced an empty chair, the Wheel, and the crowd, allowing me to people watch as I ate.  I also shared a bit of conversation with my table mates, but it wasn’t awkward at all given the seating arrangement.  The view was amazing, the champagne delightful, and the desserts were surprisingly delicious.  It was definitely worth the splurge.  I haven’t decided on when to book my next trip, but the WOC dessert party is a given.


----------



## shannie102

Cal-Pie said:


> If the dessert party reservation is for 9:15, does that mean the show is at 9:30 or 9:45?



I will echo this as I didn't see an answer please


----------



## Cal-Pie

shannie102 said:


> I will echo this as I didn't see an answer please


After I posted that question, I thought about it more and figured it must start at 9:45 because they would need time to seat and serve everyone before the show starts.


----------



## BecAus

Cal-Pie said:


> If the dessert party reservation is for 9:15, does that mean the show is at 9:30 or 9:45?


I’ve done the DP twice before. Previously, before it went on its long break, the DP reservation time that you booked was 45mins before the scheduled show start time.
I think both of mine were a Dessert Party reservation of 8.15 and a scheduled WOC start time of 9pm on those nights.
Bit odd though-if they’re going to stick to the same ‘45mins before show start time for the DP reservation time’ - if your booking is for 9.15pm, 10pm does seem late for them to schedule a first viewing of WOC, and first showing was previously when they had the Desert Party.
10 - 10.15pm was usually about the time of the second show of the night when they scheduled 2 showings on the one night.
Hopefully they’ll release the show schedule soon.


----------



## JLitfin

We will be visiting DL end of May for the first time.  I'm very interested in booking the WOC Dessert Party.  How do you reserve or pick low tables vs. High top tables?  Is this done online when you make your reservations or when you check in for the event?


----------



## Speedracer5

JLitfin said:


> We will be visiting DL end of May for the first time.  I'm very interested in booking the WOC Dessert Party.  How do you reserve or pick low tables vs. High top tables?  Is this done online when you make your reservations or when you check in for the event?


I just told the CM seating us that I wanted a high table and she seated us accordingly. We were also the first in line so it was pretty easy. It seemed like they started seating at the far end of the section and worked their way toward the other side. The people behind me requested a low table. They were seated in front of us at the low table.


----------



## BecAus

JLitfin said:


> We will be visiting DL end of May for the first time.  I'm very interested in booking the WOC Dessert Party.  How do you reserve or pick low tables vs. High top tables?  Is this done online when you make your reservations or when you check in for the event?


Can’t request before. They usually ask you when you check in which one you would prefer, or it might have been the hostess that escorts you down to the seating area that asked.
I was asked both times I went but we always line up pretty early so are amongst the first few checking in.


----------



## AndyR

Dessert Party booked for March 22nd. Will have just renewed Premier APs and will need some WOC therapy!


----------



## wareagle57

BecAus said:


> I’ve done the DP twice before. Previously, before it went on its long break, the DP reservation time that you booked was 45mins before the scheduled show start time.
> I think both of mine were a Dessert Party reservation of 8.15 and a scheduled WOC start time of 9pm on those nights.
> Bit odd though-if they’re going to stick to the same ‘45mins before show start time for the DP reservation time’ - if your booking is for 9.15pm, 10pm does seem late for them to schedule a first viewing of WOC, and first showing was previously when they had the Desert Party.
> 10 - 10.15pm was usually about the time of the second show of the night when they scheduled 2 showings on the one night.
> Hopefully they’ll release the show schedule soon.



I was looking at the historical hours the other day and there were hardly any nights where they had 2 WOC showings, even on the weekends.


----------



## LizzyS

Hmmm, we've never seen WOC.  I might have to consider the dessert party for our upcoming trip if it's offered on our days.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Question for those of you that got in line early for the Dessert Party, how early? I am going solo Feb 28 and the time of my reservation is 7:30. I'm wondering how early I should get there.


----------



## AndyR

I'd go 30-45mins, or drop by the checkin stand and see if there's a line forming.


----------



## katyringo

Wine county is open


----------



## wareagle57

Is it true that if you are a party of 2 you will be paired up with another couple and have to share a table/food? I feel like that would cause me more anxiety than the crowds would. Having our own private space was the main appeal of this to me.


----------



## bethwc101

wareagle57 said:


> Is it true that if you are a party of 2 you will be paired up with another couple and have to share a table/food? I feel like that would cause me more anxiety than the crowds would. Having our own private space was the main appeal of this to me.


That was a debate DH and I had.  When we asked, we were told if it is not fully booked, there is a chance you could have your own table. If the event is fully booked, you will share.


----------



## BecAus

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Question for those of you that got in line early for the Dessert Party, how early? I am going solo Feb 28 and the time of my reservation is 7:30. I'm wondering how early I should get there.





AndyR said:


> I'd go 30-45mins, or drop by the checkin stand and see if there's a line forming.



^^^^  This - we would normally line up ~ 45mins before.  You don't have to, I mean - you know you've definitely got a seat! - but if you're a bit earlier and you don't happen to like where they put you then I guess there is more chance of being able to be put somewhere else if there are other options.



wareagle57 said:


> Is it true that if you are a party of 2 you will be paired up with another couple and have to share a table/food? I feel like that would cause me more anxiety than the crowds would. Having our own private space was the main appeal of this to me.



Yes, you will almost certainly be seated with another party of 1 or 2, unless it's a very quiet night which isn't likely to happen in the near future I imagine, with it having been down so long. 
I'm exactly like you re: preferring to sit by ourselves - I'm not one who easily strikes up a conversation with strangers.
Thinking back, I think we might have done the DP three times.
First time would have been me and 2 kids and we were seated by ourselves.
Next time we were a party of 4, with another party of 4 (not booked together) and we checked in a bit late that day, not lined up early as I normally would as they were riding 'Screamin'. We managed to get 2 of the high tops at the rear that were together.

Last time I went in Sept '17 it was just me and my son.  We were led to a high top at the front where there was a mother and daughter already seated. It really wasn't as bad as I thought.  You share the bread basket on the table and then you each receive a Dessert plate and your drinks of course.
There was a little bit of chit chat but not too much, just enough to be cordial with each other. It was honestly ok.  
Turned out she was somehow involved with upper Disney management and 'in the know'.  She had requested this particular table as it was considered the best view in the section.  Don't ask me exactly where it was but it was definitely one of the high tops at the front.
They have 2 rows of tables.  All high tops at the rear, and in the front row against the railing there is some short and some high top tables.
My husband and I will be going again in July and I imagine I would line up early and request a high-top at the front as I think this is the best view.
When we had the 2 tables at the rear I did have to move around a bit to try and see past a gentleman at a high top in front of us so front would be best if you can get it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wareagle57 said:


> Is it true that if you are a party of 2 you will be paired up with another couple and have to share a table/food? I feel like that would cause me more anxiety than the crowds would. Having our own private space was the main appeal of this to me.


Yes. Once we had 3 people at a table and even then we had another person seated at our table. Another trip I was 2 people and we had 2 kids put with us whose parents were seated at the table next to us with 2 more kids. Yeah it's awkward, especially since you're supposed to share the bread basket   If sitting with 2 strangers will stress you out I would definitely skip this.


----------



## Speedracer5

Yes.  When my husband and I went a couple years ago, another couple was seated with us.  They were nice enough, but we didn't engage in lengthy conversation with them.  Just the usual "where are you from?" type small talk.  Other than that, we had separate conversations.  Sharing the bread basket wasn't that bad.  Sitting with other people's kids would be kind of odd.  I anticipate having a random person with us at our 3-top table this year, unless we get lucky.


----------



## katyringo

Yes I will say I loved the dessert party but I went alone as we had young kids so my hubby gifted it to me and he stayed with the kiddos at the hotel. It was wonderful but I got sat with a couple and totally third wheeled them... but whatevs...I’d do it again.


----------



## Amore Disney

So apparently the return has been officially confirmed by Disney (yay!). No changes on the website, but official return date is slated to be 3/1 with soft openings the entire week before starting 2/23. 

How crazy would the park be for DCA/WoC on 3/1 with the Food & Wine returning as well? If I go on 3/1, I'm definitely going with the Carthay Circle lunch package. The only other day available for our trip is 2/28, but it's our arrival day and I'm hesitant to hold a lunch reservation in case of flight delays.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Amore Disney said:


> ... How crazy would the park be for DCA/WoC on 3/1 with the Food & Wine returning as well? If I go on 3/1, I'm definitely going with the Carthay Circle lunch package...


DCA might be busy in the morning if people are trying to get WOC FPs, but I think it will be more busy for F&W. Remember, the WOC viewing area only holds a limited number of guests (around 4,000). Everyone entering the viewing area must have a FP, either free or with a dining package. No FP, no entrance to the viewing area. Period. So there wouldn't be any point for people who didn't get a FP to just hang around for the show that night. The view outside Paradise Bay isn't that good. There would be more point to hang around for F&W.


----------



## monorailrabbit

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Question for those of you that got in line early for the Dessert Party, how early? I am going solo Feb 28 and the time of my reservation is 7:30. I'm wondering how early I should get there.





wareagle57 said:


> Is it true that if you are a party of 2 you will be paired up with another couple and have to share a table/food? I feel like that would cause me more anxiety than the crowds would. Having our own private space was the main appeal of this to me.



We've done the DP twice - it's our favorite thing to splurge on and the only dessert party we've ever done multiple times. Both times it was myself and one other adult. We lined up about an hour prior, but just because I am super short so high top was a must. The first trip we were sat with another couple - ironically a couple we had been chatting with in line, so that was kind of fun. The second time, we had our own table.

I totally get your anxiety being sat with others! It wasn't bad at all! I will say, we've only had one negative experience at a DP, and that was for illuminations in Epcot. DH and I were sat with a mom and 3 kids who clearly thought adults without kids had no place there. We just ended up mostly ignoring her, haha. Disneyland has never made it feel awkward for us!

On another note - anyone think Disney is going to take advantage of the re-opening and pump out some new merch? My old hoodie from 2016 is getting kind of sad and there wasn't a lot to find for adults last year! 

Edited to add - @ash-n-brensmom that's our date as well!! See you there!!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

last time we were there was August 2016 and my son received a mammoth Light up cup.  Was that a limited time promotion or was there still a gift for the kids before WOC closed last?  thanks!


----------



## Cera1234

So I know I said I couldn't pay $80 for my 3 year old.....but here I come asking for advice because I'm actually considering it. 

What is the seating arrangement.  We will be 6 (4 adults and 2 kids).  Is it only tables of 4?


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

monorailrabbit said:


> We've done the DP twice - it's our favorite thing to splurge on and the only dessert party we've ever done multiple times. Both times it was myself and one other adult. We lined up about an hour prior, but just because I am super short so high top was a must. The first trip we were sat with another couple - ironically a couple we had been chatting with in line, so that was kind of fun. The second time, we had our own table.
> 
> I totally get your anxiety being sat with others! It wasn't bad at all! I will say, we've only had one negative experience at a DP, and that was for illuminations in Epcot. DH and I were sat with a mom and 3 kids who clearly thought adults without kids had no place there. We just ended up mostly ignoring her, haha. Disneyland has never made it feel awkward for us!
> 
> On another note - anyone think Disney is going to take advantage of the re-opening and pump out some new merch? My old hoodie from 2016 is getting kind of sad and there wasn't a lot to find for adults last year!
> 
> Edited to add - @ash-n-brensmom that's our date as well!! See you there!!



Awesome! Maybe I'll end up being your third wheel...warning I am totally cool talking to strangers!! Lol


----------



## flyingjay

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Awesome! Maybe I'll end up being your third wheel...warning I am totally cool talking to strangers!! Lol



Yeah...for those people who don't like talking to strangers...I feel kinda bad for them when they get seated with me.


----------



## jlwhitney

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> last time we were there was August 2016 and my son received a mammoth Light up cup.  Was that a limited time promotion or was there still a gift for the kids before WOC closed last?  thanks!View attachment 382074



I found a couple reviews from late 2017 and they still got them but haven’t seen any reviews since those but it was down most of 2018


----------



## PatMcDuck

I wanted done of those cups too!  We were in a group of 3 and no one joined us, lol.  I offered to skip the alcohol for the cup, but no dice.  I love this DP because you can sit, with a great view, and enjoy the show.  We are not locals, east coasters, so it is worth it for us to do once every 1-2 years.


----------



## cruizincathi

For those asking about times, here’s what I was told when I booked for March(after being told there were no reservations available, the CM called me back to book it and with more info):
The CM read me a script that she looked up. It said there is 1 show per night and the show is scheduled to start when the park closes( I booked on a day that DCA closes at 10, so the show is at 10). Guests booked for the dessert party are asked to arrive 45 min before the show to be seated and served before the show begins.


----------



## StarlitNight05

The only time we've done the dessert party in the past, DH and I were sat with another couple. They were really surprised when they were led to the table to see us sitting there. There was an awkward exchange between the couple and the host. "We paid a lot of money for this --and it's shared seating?!" (I'm thinking, , and then they begrudgingly sat with us. They didn't say much, and it was *very* awkward. I still enjoyed the show, the view, and the desserts though.

I'm trying to convince DH to do it again, but I think he's soured on it. :-\ I still think it's the best way to enjoy the show without a large time commitment.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

StarlitNight05 said:


> The only time we've done the dessert party in the past, DH and I were sat with another couple. They were really surprised when they were led to the table to see us sitting there. There was an awkward exchange between the couple and the host. "We paid a lot of money for this --and it's shared seating?!" (I'm thinking, , and then they begrudgingly sat with us. They didn't say much, and it was *very* awkward. I still enjoyed the show, the view, and the desserts though.
> 
> I'm trying to convince DH to do it again, but I think he's soured on it. :-\ I still think it's the best way to enjoy the show without a large time commitment.



We got lucky and it was just me and my son.   I would have been so uncomfortable if someone reacted that way when they walked up.   It clearly states that you may have to share seating.   I’m fully expecting it on 2/23 since it’s just re-opened.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> We got lucky and it was just me and my son.   I would have been so uncomfortable if someone reacted that way when they walked up.   It clearly states that you may have to share seating.   I’m fully expecting it on 2/23 since it’s just re-opened.


I know! People can be frustrating ... they don't read the terms/fine print. I also think sometimes people assume that if they put up a fuss they will get special treatment. Nope, it just makes you look like a jerk!


----------



## Nonsuch

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> last time we were there was August 2016 and my son received a mammoth Light up cup.  Was that a limited time promotion or was there still a gift for the kids before WOC closed last?  thanks!


The cups were originally for sale (~$25), but there was not much demand.  It seems the cups were a nice gift for kids attending the DP, and cleared unsold stock.  The cups were gone when WOC went down, but perhaps Disney will find a few more boxes (or pallets)


----------



## nedac

Following along... hoping to pick up FastPasses one day between 3/2-3/6


----------



## theluckyrabbit

nedac said:


> Following along... hoping to pick up FastPasses one day between 3/2-3/6


Try for earlier in your trip -- then if things don't go according to your liking, you'll still have another chance for a do-over. And if they go well and you love the show, you'll still have a chance to see it again!


----------



## wareagle57

Before WoC went down, what time did FP generally run out assuming 1 show? I'm sure it varies, but I'd just like to get an idea of what to plan for. And do they always pass out the colors in the same order or does it vary? 

As far as MaxPass, I guess we won't know until the show starts back up, but will there be a way to tell which color is handed out before booking it in the app? Does Fantasmic do this with showtimes?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wareagle57 said:


> Before WoC went down, what time did FP generally run out assuming 1 show? I'm sure it varies, but I'd just like to get an idea of what to plan for. And do they always pass out the colors in the same order or does it vary?
> 
> As far as MaxPass, I guess we won't know until the show starts back up, but will there be a way to tell which color is handed out before booking it in the app? Does Fantasmic do this with showtimes?


The color order was first show blue, then yellow; second show blue, then yellow. It did not vary. Keep watching here to see how quickly FPs are running out when the show comes back. I'm sure people will report on that. WOC and F! were not available via MP when they went on hiatus. You had to go to the machines in person to get your FPs for either show. The only way to  know which color/which show was being handed out was to ask the CMs at the machines. There hasn't been any official word that they will be using MP when they return. Again, keep watching here for updates on that.


----------



## bethwc101

cruizincathi said:


> For those asking about times, here’s what I was told when I booked for March(after being told there were no reservations available, the CM called me back to book it and with more info):
> The CM read me a script that she looked up. It said there is 1 show per night and the show is scheduled to start when the park closes( I booked on a day that DCA closes at 10, so the show is at 10). Guests booked for the dessert party are asked to arrive 45 min before the show to be seated and served before the show begins.


Our reservation is for 9, but the park closes at 10. 
Do you think that means line up at 9 with a showing of 10? 
Or line up at 8 with a showing of 10?


----------



## Erin M

We have a 9:15 reservation on the 24th, the park closes at 10 that night. I think it's interesting it will start when the park closes. Did it do that before? It's been a year since I saw it last and I don't remember. I can't tell from last years spreadsheet when the show started. My color block shows 7:30, park closing at 8, so I suppose it's a similar set up.  This is also a note to me to be more detailed on my spreadsheet!

When we did go last February it was just me and my friend so we were sat with a couple. They were so lovely, from Canada on a trip sans children and we had a great little chat about all the snacks we'd been eating that day.  It was fun to sit with people that were so enthusiastic about DLR because you don't get that opportunity out in the world all that often. They actually were the people who told me about Fresh Baked and that started me on the whole "must watch all the vlogs!". This year we'll have 5 people so I think we'll get split up or all smooshed together?


----------



## dina444444

Erin M said:


> We have a 9:15 reservation on the 24th, the park closes at 10 that night. I think it's interesting it will start when the park closes. Did it do that before? It's been a year since I saw it last and I don't remember. I can't tell from last years spreadsheet when the show started. My color block shows 7:30, park closing at 8, so I suppose it's a similar set up.  This is also a note to me to be more detailed on my spreadsheet!
> 
> When we did go last February it was just me and my friend so we were sat with a couple. They were so lovely, from Canada on a trip sans children and we had a great little chat about all the snacks we'd been eating that day.  It was fun to sit with people that were so enthusiastic about DLR because you don't get that opportunity out in the world all that often. They actually were the people who told me about Fresh Baked and that started me on the whole "must watch all the vlogs!". This year we'll have 5 people so I think we'll get split up or all smooshed together?


Typically with an 8pm closing woc will play at 8:15. With a 10pm closing with one show it would play at 9:45.


----------



## Winnowill

Nonsuch said:


> The cups were originally for sale (~$25), but there was not much demand.  It seems the cups were a nice gift for kids attending the DP, and cleared unsold stock.  The cups were gone when WOC went down, but perhaps Disney will find a few more boxes (or pallets)


Those cups are MASSIVE and, after the DP is over, pretty useless. I mean, it's not like I'm going to lug the gigantic thing back to the park so that it can do its light thing. Right now, ours is in a cabinet taking up space.


----------



## Amore Disney

Does anyone happen to know if adults at CCR can choose to order from the WOC kids menu, and be charged the kid price? If I would be charged the adult price anyways, then I would go with the regular offerings. Just personally not sure if I could eat an entire 3 course meal since usually an entree gets me full enough without appetizer/dessert.


----------



## LizzyS

So the dessert party for WOC isn't a buffet set up like the one at Magic Kingdom for the fireworks, right?  Do they just bring you a plate of desserts, set bread on the table, and bring you drinks?

I'm still *sort of* thinking about this, but it's a lot and I've already got a tour scheduled for the day we'd do it, so maybe not this time.


----------



## Erin M

LizzyS said:


> So the dessert party for WOC isn't a buffet set up like the one at Magic Kingdom for the fireworks, right?  Do they just bring you a plate of desserts, set bread on the table, and bring you drinks?
> 
> I'm still *sort of* thinking about this, but it's a lot and I've already got a tour scheduled for the day we'd do it, so maybe not this time.



The dessert party is plated, they bring it to you along with the bread basket. No buffet. It is a bit of money but man, the seats are worth it!  We have a tour the same day as well but we're going to just make a day of it. Thankfully the parks are open for a fairly long time that day so we feel like we have enough space for all of it.


----------



## LizzyS

Erin M said:


> The dessert party is plated, they bring it to you along with the bread basket. No buffet. It is a bit of money but man, the seats are worth it!  We have a tour the same day as well but we're going to just make a day of it. Thankfully the parks are open for a fairly long time that day so we feel like we have enough space for all of it.



I hear ya, but our day is a Tuesday, so park hours will be shorter, thus my maybe not wanting to do it this time around.  We LOVED the HEA dessert party at MK last year.  My husband said it was probably his favorite thing on the trip or at least one of his favorite things.


----------



## Erin M

LizzyS said:


> I hear ya, but our day is a Tuesday, so park hours will be shorter, thus my maybe not wanting to do it this time around.  We LOVED the HEA dessert party at MK last year.  My husband said it was probably his favorite thing on the trip or at least one of his favorite things.



Is there any way you could do it on one of your other nights? Because I agree, a Tuesday with both of those things would eat too much of my time. 

I think we have some cross over dates on our trip actually.  We're doing the tour and the WoC DP on Sunday the 24th.


----------



## LizzyS

Erin M said:


> Is there any way you could do it on one of your other nights? Because I agree, a Tuesday with both of those things would eat too much of my time.
> 
> I think we have some cross over dates on our trip actually.  We're doing the tour and the WoC DP on Sunday the 24th.



We're only in the parks Monday, the 25th, and Tuesday, the 26th.  We'll arrive and do DtD on the 24th.  I think we'll save WOC for our next trip as our special thing this trip is the tour on the 26th.


----------



## Erin M

LizzyS said:


> We're only in the parks Monday, the 25th, and Tuesday, the 26th.  We'll arrive and do DtD on the 24th.  I think we'll save WOC for our next trip as our special thing this trip is the tour on the 26th.



Seems like a good plan.  I think the tour is going to be so awesome, we're very excited! Have a great trip!!


----------



## nedac

Dumb question... is there somewhere I can find the Carthay Circle Menu for lunch?


----------



## AutismTrek

We are doing WOC Dining package at Wine Country Tratorria on the 26th.  We are okay with the standing for the area.  My daughter and my mom and I are so excited.  We are a part of 5 and this is my first trip with my mom to a Disney park since I was 5.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

nedac said:


> Dumb question... is there somewhere I can find the Carthay Circle Menu for lunch?


It's been a while, but I think it was a selection of items off the regular lunch menu. So if you can find the regular CCR lunch menu (which does change seasonally, so keep that in mind), it should give you a basic idea of the kind of things that will be offered. I do remember that the biscuits were not on the WOC menu, but could be added for an upcharge.


----------



## LizzyS

Erin M said:


> Seems like a good plan.  I think the tour is going to be so awesome, we're very excited! Have a great trip!!



You, too!  Have a great time!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

So if you’re a group of six- do two of your party end up sharing a table with other folks? Or do they split your party between two tables?


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> So if you’re a group of six- do two of your party end up sharing a table with other folks? Or do they split your party between two tables?


You’ll be spilt between 2 tables no matter what because all tables seat 4. And yes, at least one table may have to share and _if_ they allow you to go 3 and 3 it’s entirely possible both tables will have to share.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Cera1234 said:


> So I know I said I couldn't pay $80 for my 3 year old.....but here I come asking for advice because I'm actually considering it.
> 
> What is the seating arrangement.  We will be 6 (4 adults and 2 kids).  Is it only tables of 4?


Only tables of 4. So one table could be sharing. The tables are close by so while it’s awkward to talk with another table while eating it’s not impossible.


----------



## to be tink

We will be there with a 5 day park hopper.  I'm trying to decide if I want to book this for a weeknight where the parks close earlier or a Sunday/Friday when the parks are open later.  Any opinions?  Do the parks tend to clear out towards an eleven or midnight closing time?


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

to be tink said:


> We will be there with a 5 day park hopper.  I'm trying to decide if I want to book this for a weeknight where the parks close earlier or a Sunday/Friday when the parks are open later.  Any opinions?  Do the parks tend to clear out towards an eleven or midnight closing time?



I think during the busiest season DCA's latest closing time is 10pm.


----------



## to be tink

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I think during the busiest season DCA's latest closing time is 10pm.


You're right. I was kind of lumping both parks together.  We will be there 2/23 - 3/1 so I'm hoping the crowds won't be too crazy.  I think I'm leaning toward doing the dessert party Wednesday night.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

to be tink said:


> You're right. I was kind of lumping both parks together.  We will be there 2/23 - 3/1 so I'm hoping the crowds won't be too crazy.  I think I'm leaning toward doing the dessert party Wednesday night.



We are doing the Dessert seating on your arrival day!  I'm hoping to pop over to DL after since they are open until midnight but im going to play it by ear based on the wait times.  And the fact we will be on day 7; so probably exhausted!


----------



## cindyfan

Does anyone have a link to view the seating area or pictures of the desserts for this?  We are also trying to decide whether to do this or the Fantasmic dining and if we should do this on a weekday or weekend??  
Also, anyone know how crazy it might be to try and walk from DCA to DL at closing?  Thought about doing this and then hop to DL for the last 2 hours of the night.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

This is the best superthread for WoC that I've been scouring for details 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/world-of-color-superthread.2542717/


----------



## roflclaw

looks like ******************* on ig is reporting that the show won't properly open again until March 1st and that the 22nd was an error - they're continuing their testing phase on the 23rd. so if you've made reservations for any of the february dates be on the lookout for emails from disney!


----------



## RecursiveColor

Keeping my fingers crossed that the testing week will go off without a hitch! I've booked the dessert party solo for the 27th. World of Color is my personal favorite nighttime show, but I've never done one of the dining or dessert packages before. The thought of getting to sit and enjoy an unobstructed view while sipping champagne and eating sweets sounds worth every penny. I'm the guinea pig reporting back on the experience to my normal Disney crew


----------



## Erin M

roflclaw said:


> looks like ******************* on ig is reporting that the show won't properly open again until March 1st and that the 22nd was an error - they're continuing their testing phase on the 23rd. so if you've made reservations for any of the february dates be on the lookout for emails from disney!



Reservations are still open for the week of the 23rd. I think they’d pull that down if it was truly an error. It’s been up for a week now. I suppose things can always change but it would be a really bad way for Disney to bring back to WoC. Talk about a build up then a let down.


----------



## jlwhitney

I just got a call for my feb 28th dessert party reservation saying all is good but they changed the time from 7:30 seating to 7:15 seating.


----------



## RCMommy

I just booked this dessert party last night.  Our first trip is coming up and we are stoked!

World of Color Dessert Party
Sunday Mar 10, 2019 (9:15 PM, Special)
Dining Party: 4 Guests
Location: Disney California Adventure Park

Does anyone know what “special” refers to?  I’m guessing it just means a special event..

Is anyone else wondering if they will have changed things up after it being down for so long? New menu? Only curious.  We have done a dp at MK and in terms of value that party menu had much more to offer.


----------



## Christin82

jlwhitney said:


> I just got a call for my feb 28th dessert party reservation saying all is good but they changed the time from 7:30 seating to 7:15 seating.



That’s good to know! We are booked for 3/1 and the reservation time is 9:15. From what I’ve read here, the show is likely to start at 10, but I’ll feel much better once it’s on the official DL entertainment schedule. It seems odd that it still says “schedule unavailable” when it’s only 11 days away. I hope they update it soon.


----------



## Kylie kaiser

My boyfriend and I will be going to DL for the first time in less than 2 weeks and we cannot decide which WOC package is right for us. We have looked into the dining packages and haven't heard the best things about Wine Country, which is where we'd likely select if we were to go with this option based on the menu choices since my boyfriend can be a picky eater. As for the dessert package I have heard great things but I just cannot get over the cost because looking at the dessert plate pictures there is not one thing my boyfriend or I would actually enjoy to eat besides the grapes. So I'm wondering is the $158 price tag for the both of us still worth it based on the lesser wait time and seat? Sorry for the redundant post but I would like to get some more opinions, and I am wondering if anyone thinks the packages aren't even necessary? Please let me know any suggestions you may have on this or any first timer tips, thank you!


----------



## Winnowill

I LOVE the Dessert Party and really thought it was worth every penny. However, we've also done the dining package at WCT and enjoyed that, too. WCT is actually one of our favorite TS restaurants.


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Winnowill said:


> I LOVE the Dessert Party and really thought it was worth every penny. However, we've also done the dining package at WCT and enjoyed that, too. WCT is actually one of our favorite TS restaurants.


Thank you for your input! Question about WCT, I have been reading reviews and a lot of people have been saying the service is very slow, have you ever encountered this?


----------



## gottalovepluto

None of them are necessary.

I dessert package I HATE crowds and I hate standing around for 30-60 mins for the show to start to ensure a good spot and then standing another 20 mins for a show- so the dessert package is the only way I even like WOC. Otherwise the experience is too stressful to me.

Concur on WCT. It’s reported to be hit or miss, flip a coin pretty much.

The desserts for the package are basically inedible imho, you are paying for the seats.

We can’t say whether or not the seats are “worth it” to you. To someone like me with crowd anxiety the answer is a resounding “heck yes!”. To someone who doesn’t care about crowds or standing on their feet at the end of the day the answer is a resounding “heck no!”. Only you can decide where you fit on that spectrum.


----------



## kirstie101

I'll chime in. We've done the WCT package and the dessert package and would do both again. I happen to love the food at WCT. We did have slow service both times we did the package but it wasn't horribly slow...just a bit slow. If you're planning on dining there anyway it makes sense to go ahead and do the package. The dessert package is what I would do though if its in my budget. First of all, having an actual seat at the end of the day is amazing! The service from our server was outstanding! And my party of 5 loved the plates of cheese/fruit/desserts we were given. This was 2017 I believe. Not sure if the desserts are different now but we all were very pleased with what we were given. During WOC we mainly ate the cheese and fruit and took most of the sweets back to the hotel after the show.


----------



## ImDMous

We have done both and would do both again, depending on what was in the budget.

We really like WCT, although the service is slow consistently.  There is a small indoor area and if we get seated in there, it's just not good.  Really loud, kind of crowded, just not enjoyable.  Outside is much better.  This is usually our "pasta party" on half-marathon weekends when they did them since the actual pasta party was ridiculously priced.

The dessert party we've done once and we really liked it.  The waiter was great, very attentive.  We are only a party of two so we had to share a table with another group who did not wish to speak to us at all, so that was a little awkward, but not that big of a deal.  We had a fine time just the two of us.  The dessert plate is way too much to eat, we ended up taking about half with us to our hotel.


----------



## Winnowill

Kylie kaiser said:


> Thank you for your input! Question about WCT, I have been reading reviews and a lot of people have been saying the service is very slow, have you ever encountered this?


Yes, definitely, we have. Last time we were there it took FOREVER just to pay. That happened pretty consistently that trip, though - WCT, Blue Bayou, and everywhere else we ate, it seemed as though they didn't want to take our money.


----------



## HydroGuy

Be aware that the dining packages DO NOT PROVIDE A GUARANTEED GOOD VIEW OF WOC. You might pay for the package and still not be able to see the show. It does not save you waiting time either. 

For more read the "World of Color Superthread" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37986447


----------



## dreeger

I have done the dessert package and think it's the only way to watch WOC.  I also hate standing in line for an hour, just to stand in line for a show, and possibly still not be able to see it.  (This is also why I've only seen the fireworks show once and that was when we did the no-longer-offered fantasmic dessert party, and I haven't seen a parade except in passing).  If it's in budget and this is your first trip, I'd say go for the dessert package for sure.

And yes, service is slow at WCT, but it's one of our favorite places to eat also.  We just go in knowing that the service will be slow and enjoy a couple of drinks and each other's company.  It can be very romantic for a couple trip!


----------



## MATTERHORN

Agreed, service is slow but the whole family enjoys the food at WCT!


----------



## kirstie101

HydroGuy said:


> Be aware that the dining packages DO NOT PROVIDE A GUARANTEED GOOD VIEW OF WOC. You might pay for the package and still not be able to see the show. It does not save you waiting time either.
> 
> For more read the "World of Color Superthread" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37986447



Yes to this! The dining package didn't save us any waiting time. We did have a great spot but only because we lined up as soon as they let us. If saving time is what you're going for then I'd go dessert party.


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Thank you everyone for your input! I've decided to go with the dessert party after all.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

hi! We have Dessert party reservations for 2/23 and they have not been cancelled.   I thought I read somewhere that 2/22 was canceled.  I’m really hoping it hasn’t since I was looking forward to reviews/tips.  TIA!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> Be aware that the dining packages DO NOT PROVIDE A GUARANTEED GOOD VIEW OF WOC. You might pay for the package and still not be able to see the show. It does not save you waiting time either.
> 
> For more read the "World of Color Superthread" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37986447


Totally agree with the above. We've seen WOC numerous times using all the available options: free FP, dining packages at WCT/CCR/Ariel's (when it was available), and the Dessert Party. All options have the possibility of good-to-great viewing and all options have to risk of very poor viewing (and that includes the Dessert Party). _There is no guarantee of an absolutely, for certain perfect view of WOC with any FP option._ However, there is the possiblity of great viewing if you do the research and planning and invest the time to wait for the spots you want. We've only had poor viewing once -- and that was when we let friends choose the spots! (Note the "once" -- never let that happen again!)
My recommendation is:
Free FP: worth it if this is what the budget allows and you are willing to invest at least 90 minutes to grab and hold your spots. Viewing can be very good to great this way. And the Splash Zone is an experience unto itself!
CCR or WCT: if your budget allows for a dining package and you prefer to have an actual meal for that price -- this is the way to go. Just choose which menu appeals more. Know that CCR's area is further back (big picture view) and WCT's area is closer to the front (more immersive). We've been able to ask CMs if we could go from CCR's are to WCT's -- it doesn't work the other way around.  YMMV.
Dessert Party: the only way to get an actual chair, unless you do VIP or HC viewing. Pricey, but a nice luxury treat. You can make adjustments to the dessert plate for dietary needs and you can request a box to take the leftover desserts back to the hotel room for later. We have had reports of bad viewing in this section, so be prepared that a "perfect" view isn't a lock with this package. However, most viewing is quite good from this section.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Try calling the Dine Line since you're at the parks (714-781-DINE). They should know if 2/22 is still on or not. And check back here for updates. If 2/22 got cancelled, you know it will get posted here!
If you find out any news, please update here!


----------



## Geemo

I know it has been closed for a lengthy period.
When it re-opens will it be a new program?


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

theluckyrabbit said:


> Try calling the Dine Line since you're at the parks (714-781-DINE). They should know if 2/22 is still on or not. And check back here for updates. If 2/22 got cancelled, you know it will get posted here!
> If you find out any news, please update here!


 This is what I remember reading- it was in the thread about reservations opening- 
“looks like ******************* on ig is reporting that the show won't properly open again until March 1st and that the 22nd was an error - they're continuing their testing phase on the 23rd. so if you've made reservations for any of the february dates be on the lookout for emails from disney!”


----------



## dieumeye

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> This is what I remember reading- it was in the thread about reservations opening-
> “looks like ******************* on ig is reporting that the show won't properly open again until March 1st and that the 22nd was an error - they're continuing their testing phase on the 23rd. so if you've made reservations for any of the february dates be on the lookout for emails from disney!”


Have WoC dining res for early March. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Geemo

Can you use a gift card to pay for a WOC Dessert reservation?


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

DH and I have done Fast Pass, Dining Package and Dessert Party. We like the Dessert Party the best. Being able to sit in an actual chair at a table is so worth it. The CM's treat you like VIP's. We're doing the dessert party again on Feb. 27. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Geemo

I asked this on another thread but will ask here too.

When you reserve WOC dessert party can you pay with a Disney Gift Card?  or does it have to be a major credit card?

Thanks


----------



## Kylie kaiser

Geemo said:


> I asked this on another thread but will ask here too.
> 
> When you reserve WOC dessert party can you pay with a Disney Gift Card?  or does it have to be a major credit card?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I just called to book the dessert party last night and the CM advised me that you CANNOT book with a gift card unless your gift card has an expiration date which I believe she was referring to the rewards gift cards you receive from cash back on a Disney Visa. So in other words, no a normal gift card you purchase from target or a wholesale club cannot be used. Which is a total bummer since I have so many gift cards to use up.


----------



## maryliz

Questions on the Dessert Party.  Can you request more of a fruit-plate rather than desserts?  My DH is not one for sweets.  And is the alcohol that is included UNLIMITED like it is at WDW for example Star Wars Fireworks Dessert Party?   I did WOC dessert party once with my sisters, so I cannot remember if we only had the ONE drink, or possibly a second one?  And the viewing area where the dessert party tables are set up, is it in the same area as VIP?  I know we were definitely "behind" the FP sections, but because it was raised, and a bar-height table/chair, we were fine to see, except for the things directly ON the water level.  I tried to find a map online but it didn't seem to indicate other than Blue/Red FP sections along with VIP.  Thanks !


----------



## theluckyrabbit

maryliz said:


> Questions on the Dessert Party.  Can you request more of a fruit-plate rather than desserts?  My DH is not one for sweets.  And is the alcohol that is included UNLIMITED like it is at WDW for example Star Wars Fireworks Dessert Party?..


There is a phone number on the reservations page (it is listed in the fine print under the allergies, after you click on special requests) that you can call to request a fruit only plate. I think you can do this on the Dine Line (714-781-DINE), too. I've done this before and received exactly what was requested. Alcohol is limited to two drinks, if I remember correctly. The Dessert Party is seated in the tier just below and in front of the VIP section. Check the map in the first post of the World of Color Superthread in this forum.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Kylie kaiser said:


> Hi, I just called to book the dessert party last night and the CM advised me that you CANNOT book with a gift card unless your gift card has an expiration date which I believe she was referring to the rewards gift cards you receive from cash back on a Disney Visa. So in other words, no a normal gift card you purchase from target or a wholesale club cannot be used. Which is a total bummer since I have so many gift cards to use up.


Thanks for posting this update. It is good for others to know about. Have no fear about using up your gift cards! There are so many ways to do that at DLR! If you want to put all your GC balances onto one card, you can do that at https://www.disneygiftcard.com/Manage/MyCards. Some guests like to use their gift cards as a kind of dining plan -- use your gift card when you dine at on site restaurants (CS and TS, Disney owned places in DTD) so that you always know how much you are spending and how much you have left. Just be aware that not all places accept Disney gift cards -- Ghirardelli's in DCA, non-Disney restaurants and carts in DTD, and maybe a few others. Or you can roll all your balances onto one card and use it to buy your tickets at the DLR website.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Geemo said:


> Can you use a gift card to pay for a WOC Dessert reservation?



This is from another thread:



Kylie kaiser said:


> Hi, I just called to book the dessert party last night and the CM advised me that you CANNOT book with a gift card unless your gift card has an expiration date which I believe she was referring to the rewards gift cards you receive from cash back on a Disney Visa. So in other words, no a normal gift card you purchase from target or a wholesale club cannot be used. Which is a total bummer since I have so many gift cards to use up.


----------



## Kylie kaiser

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thanks for posting this update. It is good for others to know about. Have no fear about using up your gift cards! There are so many ways to do that at DLR! If you want to put all your GC balances onto one card, you can do that at https://www.disneygiftcard.com/Manage/MyCards. Some guests like to use their gift cards as a kind of dining plan -- use your gift card when you dine at on site restaurants (CS and TS, Disney owned places in DTD) so that you always know how much you are spending and how much you have left. Just be aware that not all places accept Disney gift cards -- Ghirardelli's in DCA, non-Disney restaurants and carts in DTD, and maybe a few others. Or you can roll all your balances onto one card and use it to buy your tickets at the DLR website.



Yes, I have combined my gift cards and plan to use them for dining. Just figured I would try to use them on the dessert package but guess not. Thank you however, for the heads up on non-Disney places I didn't realize Ghirardelli does not accept them. Good tip! I planned on visiting there on my trip in fact.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

On the bright side, if you see something really cute that just screams out your name (like a new Dooney or something like that), you'll be armed and ready with a loaded gift card! 
ETA: Just noticed you'll be at DLR in less than two weeks -- Food & Wine Festival will be going on then in DCA, and the kiosks accept gift cards!


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

theluckyrabbit said:


> On the bright side, if you see something really cute that just screams out your name (like a new Dooney or something like that), you'll be armed and ready with a loaded gift card!
> ETA: Just noticed you'll be at DLR in less than two weeks -- Food & Wine Festival will be going on then in DCA, and the kiosks accept gift cards!



Thanks for the tip! We have several gift cards and I didn't know you could roll them up to one!  I think I'll combine all our existing cards to one for food purposes (we plan on hitting those kiosks plus several CS options for the week).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

FeistyDisneyMom said:


> Thanks for the tip! We have several gift cards and I didn't know you could roll them up to one!  I think I'll combine all our existing cards to one for food purposes (we plan on hitting those kiosks plus several CS options for the week).


The other great thing about registering your gift cards is that if they get lost or stolen, you can stop them by calling the number (keep the number in a safe place, along with a list of the gift card numbers) and get a replacement. Someone reported doing that at City Hall -- quick and easy.


----------



## Geemo

Kylie kaiser said:


> Hi, I just called to book the dessert party last night and the CM advised me that you CANNOT book with a gift card unless your gift card has an expiration date which I believe she was referring to the rewards gift cards you receive from cash back on a Disney Visa. So in other words, no a normal gift card you purchase from target or a wholesale club cannot be used. Which is a total bummer since I have so many gift cards to use up.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Update: I called Disney dining and was told 2/22 was a mistake and the 23rd is a go with Dessert seating at 915p for a 10p show.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Woo Hoo! Thank you for the update! Have a wonderful time and, please, report back on your experience!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

From another thread:


Disney Lvr of Old said:


> This is what I remember reading- it was in the thread about reservations opening-
> “looks like ******************* on ig is reporting that the show won't properly open again until March 1st and that the 22nd was an error - they're continuing their testing phase on the 23rd. so if you've made reservations for any of the february dates be on the lookout for emails from disney!”





Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Update: I called Disney dining and was told 2/22 was a mistake and the 23rd is a go with Dessert seating at 915p for a 10p show.



For anyone with a WOC Dessert Party reservation for 2/22, be looking for an email or phone message from Disney.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> Update: I called Disney dining and was told 2/22 was a mistake and the 23rd is a go with Dessert seating at 915p for a 10p show.


10pm!  That seems late for a single show!


----------



## RecursiveColor

Christin82 said:


> That’s good to know! We are booked for 3/1 and the reservation time is 9:15. From what I’ve read here, the show is likely to start at 10, but I’ll feel much better once it’s on the official DL entertainment schedule. It seems odd that it still says “schedule unavailable” when it’s only 11 days away. I hope they update it soon.



From what I've heard, it likely won't show on the schedule as this is going to be "testing week", sort of a soft opening I suppose. But I certainly agree that it would be nice to see it there!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I wonder how this "soft opening" phase will effect regular FP distribution. Will it just operate as it usually would or will there be no FP at all? Was going to drop in on 2/23 in the morning just to get a FP for WoC and then come back at night. I'd hate to go there early only to find out there are no FP's and that its just first come first serve.


----------



## mmouse37

I just booked this last night for our stay.  I have never done any dessert party before at WDW or DL so I am looking forward to it.  I thought the price a bit steep for 3 adults and 1 child so I hope its great.  I have heard good things.  We are going 3/21.  The Disneyland website still shows it as not being able to book but if you actually put in dates it comes up.

MJ


----------



## jlwhitney

RecursiveColor said:


> From what I've heard, it likely won't show on the schedule as this is going to be "testing week", sort of a soft opening I suppose. But I certainly agree that it would be nice to see it there!



Though it should be listed for March 1 since that is the official reopen date


----------



## RecursiveColor

jlwhitney said:


> Though it should be listed for March 1 since that is the official reopen date



I've had trouble finding a return date pinned down on any official sources, and I'm curious if they're concerned about crowds once it's officially announced. Maybe it'll go on printed schedules first? Could make for good viewing opportunities when less people know about it!


----------



## HuskyGal

Speedracer5 said:


> If I remember right, all the high tops are in the back of the viewing area and the low tops are in the front.  I was sitting at the far right side and had a great view.  I imagine that every seat has a good view--it better at that price point! Lol.


Thank you for this!


----------



## PatMcDuck

We were seated on a high top in front, 2nd from end on the left facing the wheel. Perfect view. No low table in front of us.  I actually think while all views are good, some are better than others.


----------



## HuskyGal

PatMcDuck said:


> We were seated on a high top in front, 2nd from end on the left facing the wheel. Perfect view. No low table in front of us.  I actually think while all views are good, some are better than others.


Thank you! How early do we need to line up?


----------



## dina444444

It’s back starting tonight. Officially on the entertainment schedule.


----------



## Steve Dixon

If anyone goes this weekend can you get me a photo of the Carthay Circle dining package menu? Id like to know the current offerings for a trip in mid march. Thanks.


----------



## midnight star

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> I wonder how this "soft opening" phase will effect regular FP distribution. Will it just operate as it usually would or will there be no FP at all? Was going to drop in on 2/23 in the morning just to get a FP for WoC and then come back at night. I'd hate to go there early only to find out there are no FP's and that its just first come first serve.


Someone on facebook posted a picture of their WOC fastpass a few minutes ago. So I think they are being distributed!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Steve Dixon said:


> If anyone goes this weekend can you get me a photo of the Carthay Circle dining package menu? Id like to know the current offerings for a trip in mid march. Thanks.



This was posted yesterday: Carthay Circle / W.O.C menu change. It will give you a good idea of how extensive the prix fixe menu is. (And you should be able to order the biscuits for an upcharge, i.e. their normal fee.) Let's hope someone posts an updated photo when the new menu comes out in March.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For anyone who views the show tonight, please report back on your experience! Especially if you're a WOC vet, please report on any changes to the line up procedure and viewing area sections. For WOC newbies, any reports with details will be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

midnight star said:


> Someone on facebook posted a picture of their WOC fastpass a few minutes ago. So I think they are being distributed!



Thanks for the update! Yea I just saw someone on twitter post a pic of their FP.



theluckyrabbit said:


> For anyone who views the show tonight, please report back on your experience! Especially if you're a WOC vet, please report on any changes to the line up procedure and viewing area sections. For WOC newbies, any reports with details will be appreciated! Thank you!



Will do. I'm going on Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> For anyone who views the show tonight, please report back on your experience! Especially if you're a WOC vet, please report on any changes to the line up procedure and viewing area sections. For WOC newbies, any reports with details will be appreciated! Thank you!


From social media, FP distribution is in the same spot it was before it went down.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> From social media, FP distribution is in the same spot it was before it went down.



Good info! Thanks for the update!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> ... Will do. I'm going on Saturday. Can't wait!



Looking forward to your report!


----------



## TinkSassy

In the past - does anyone know if you could ask for more of anything at the dessert party?  2nd drink, more of a favorite dessert?  Just trying to determine if it is worth it to us.  If we can get drink refills (even it is the non-alcoholic) it might be.  Just thinking about 2 ladies over 40 both with knee and back issues.  The tables and chairs sound heavenly.


----------



## Winnowill

TinkSassy said:


> In the past - does anyone know if you could ask for more of anything at the dessert party?  2nd drink, more of a favorite dessert?  Just trying to determine if it is worth it to us.  If we can get drink refills (even it is the non-alcoholic) it might be.  Just thinking about 2 ladies over 40 both with knee and back issues.  The tables and chairs sound heavenly.


You get two glasses of champagne, and I believe the kids get a refill, also (although their cups are massive, if they're still doing those).


----------



## Speedracer5

TinkSassy said:


> In the past - does anyone know if you could ask for more of anything at the dessert party?  2nd drink, more of a favorite dessert?  Just trying to determine if it is worth it to us.  If we can get drink refills (even it is the non-alcoholic) it might be.  Just thinking about 2 ladies over 40 both with knee and back issues.  The tables and chairs sound heavenly.



My husband and I got two glasses of champagne. I don’t know if they bring more of the food. We were so full, we didn’t need to ask. We even took some of the desserts home. If I remember right, we had eaten at Cafe Orleans for  dinner a few hours prior which may have contributed to our being full.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

When we did it the CM was strict about the 2 adult drink per person.  But my son had 4-5 hot cocoas.  The desserts were prepackaged so I don’t think you can get extras.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Is there a dessert seating tonight? Wondering if anyone is going ? TIA!


----------



## lvdis

Did anyone get to see WOC last night 2/22/19? I'm looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Me too!


----------



## butterfly71076

Streaming the magic on Facebook did a live stream. You can check out the video.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I am moving this thread to the WOC Superthread so that all the latest WOC information can be found in one place on the most recent thread page. Makes it much easier for people to go to one superthread instead of hopping around to 4 different threads.


----------



## Nonsuch

theluckyrabbit said:


> I am moving this thread to the WOC Superthread so that all the latest WOC information can be found in one place on the most recent thread page. Makes it much easier for people to go to one super thread instead of hopping around to 4 different threads.


Thanks for merging the threads 

I will be there next week, but some comments for the Dessert Party based on videos.

An excellent 4K video with a view similar to the Dessert Party:





Temporary light towers have been installed for Food and Wine, shown before lights are installed:
 

Screen grab from video shows towers with lights:
 

The 2 center towers are on the center-line of the show.
Try to select a Dessert Party table where the nearest tower does not line up with the Mickey Wheel


----------



## bethwc101

Nonsuch said:


> Thanks for merging the threads
> 
> I will be there next week, but some comments for the Dessert Party based on videos.
> 
> An excellent 4K video with a view similar to the Dessert Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary light towers have been installed for Food and Wine, shown before lights are installed:
> View attachment 384450
> 
> Screen grab from video shows towers with lights:
> View attachment 384451
> 
> The 2 center towers are on the center-line of the show.
> Try to select a Dessert Party table where the nearest tower does not line up with the Mickey Wheel


That looks rather disappointing with the towers right there. I hope someone can give a thorough review who does the DP and can say how much it impacts the view


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

[QUOTE="Nonsuch, post: 60297883, member: 260952

The 2 center towers are on the center-line of the show.
Try to select a Dessert Party table where the nearest tower does not line up with the Mickey Wheel 
[/QUOTE]

I’m trying to picture where I should ask to sit tonight. We had a high top on the rail toward the end last time; I asked the CM to pick my table but I don’t believe the CMs now will be as familiar with the long hiatus. Can someone with more experience in the area give me an idea? TIA!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> [QUOTE="Nonsuch, post: 60297883, member: 260952
> 
> The 2 center towers are on the center-line of the show.
> Try to select a Dessert Party table where the nearest tower does not line up with the Mickey Wheel



I’m trying to picture where I should ask to sit tonight. We had a high top on the rail toward the end last time; I asked the CM to pick my table but I don’t believe the CMs now will be as familiar with the long hiatus. Can someone with more experience in the area give me an idea? TIA![/QUOTE]

Whenever possible, try to check out the area earlier in the day. Even if the CMs are setting up for the Dessert Party, if you ask nicely, usually they'll let you just pop in to check the view from a few different angles. Then you'll have a much better idea what to ask for when you check in.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I’ve been loitering for an hour and was just told it is assigned seating based on when you called so there is no reason to hang out         I’m going with it and getting a bite to eat.   I will keep you all posted.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> I’ve been loitering for an hour and was just told it is assigned seating based on when you called so there is no reason to hang out         I’m going with it and getting a bite to eat.   I will keep you all posted.



That is generally true -- it is "assigned seating," but do speak up right away if there is a problem with where you are seated. The CMs do have some ability to move you if there is an issue.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I’m here now and they already let everyone in an hour and a half before the show. Used to be an hr before. And something worrying happening is the far right platform is all the way up and ppl come out on a boat and are working on it as we speak. Hope it goes on as scheduled


----------



## dina444444

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> I’m here now and they already let everyone in an hour and a half before the show. Used to be an hr before. And something worrying happening is the far right platform is all the way up and ppl come out on a boat and are working on it as we speak. Hope it goes on as scheduled


In the viewing area now as well. They are letting people cross between yellow and blue fp areas with dining roped off.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

dina444444 said:


> In the viewing area now as well. They are letting people cross between yellow and blue fp areas with dining roped off.



Yea I’m thinking that’s just because this is technically a soft opening. Usually the middle front is reserved for ppl with dining reservations and they’re letting anyone go there


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

Hi. Just back to the hotel.  DS and I loved WOC. 
After being told by 2 CMs that seating was assigned and they would not allow a line up we wandered until 815 or so.  
When we popped in at the podium at 815pm we were told not to crowd the area because of congestion and to come back at 845.   We did as asked and ended up about 30-40 people back because others didn’t move very far away.   We then waited in a line behind the dessert seating until 915pm.   We were asked if we were okay with a high top then given the seat that was pre-assigned.  We sat at table 13.   We were given drinks, dessert and each party of 2 received their own bread basket.   Dessert was served on ceramic.  Our server was attentive and offered water, alcohol, coffee and cocoa.  
Seating was fine but the light towers were definitely in the way.  
I’m glad we did it; we would do it again just for the seating.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Good to hear that you had a fun time and enjoyed the show! Thank you for reporting back with photos!


----------



## disneyworldsk

I am interested in woc dessert party for november. is there a change to the dessert menus now that the show is back up and running?


----------



## HydroGuy

Any reports on whether Disney has made many changes to the show content?


----------



## UnderTheRialto

Thanks for posting @Disney Lvr of Old 

I’m so annoyed by those towers though, what a disappointment.


----------



## bethwc101

UnderTheRialto said:


> Thanks for posting @Disney Lvr of Old
> 
> I’m so annoyed by those towers though, what a disappointment.


Same here.  I'm debating canceling. Weird things like that but me. Like in school when the professor would play a video but would leave the pointer in the middle of the screen. It would drive me crazy


----------



## midnight star

UnderTheRialto said:


> Thanks for posting @Disney Lvr of Old
> 
> I’m so annoyed by those towers though, what a disappointment.


Were they there before?


----------



## sharksfinatic17

midnight star said:


> Were they there before?


There were towers there last year during food and wine. The towers were up as part of the stage for the cooking shows. Not sure if they are planning for the future or if they are permanent.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

HydroGuy said:


> Any reports on whether Disney has made many changes to the show content?



Nope, it was the exact same show. The only noticeable things to me was that the green alien doesn’t show up on the loop of the roller coaster during the Buzz Lightyear segment. Also it seemed that a few fountains weren’t working properly. Maybe I’m nitpicking but I thought after such a long refurbishment everything would be at 100%. They were very slight malfunctions though and didn’t take away from the experience at all. So happy it’s back!


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Disney Lvr of Old said:


> DS and I loved WOC



Thank you for sharing your WOC Dessert Party update and the photos. Very helpful! We will be at the dessert party Feb. 27. I'm so glad WOC is back!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

is it too soon to ask if Toy Story Mania is closed during World of Color? Im guessing most people in the park right now are going to World of Color?I will be in DCA in June and most likely wont do World of Color so trying to plan what to do at that time


----------



## dina444444

BadPinkTink said:


> is it too soon to ask if Toy Story Mania is closed during World of Color? Im guessing most people in the park right now are going to World of Color?I will be in DCA in June and most likely wont do World of Color so trying to plan what to do at that time


TSM doesn’t close, but as of now woc is scheduled to start at park close or just after park close each night.


----------



## BadPinkTink

dina444444 said:


> TSM doesn’t close, but as of now woc is scheduled to start at park close or just after park close each night.



ah ok, thanks, so in June that most likely will be 10pm, so from 9pm people should start waiting in line / getting spots. That does kinda help me plan, so that I can make sure Im out of that area / Little Mermaid by 9pm


----------



## dina444444

BadPinkTink said:


> ah ok, thanks, so in June that most likely will be 10pm, so from 9pm people should start waiting in line / getting spots. That does kinda help me plan, so that I can make sure Im out of that area / Little Mermaid by 9pm


I would make that more like 90 minutes before. They start letting people in a hour before, but there will be people that line up before that.


----------



## Amore Disney

I was wondering if anyone knows about the very front and center "wet" viewing area. On the OP, it says it's only for the second showing but there's only one show scheduled for when we go to DCA next week. We are planning to do the CCR package, but we would love to try for that area! Does anyone have an idea of what it's like (or used to be) for nights with single shows?

ETA: My bad! I was re-reading and it looks like it used to be reserved only for the 1st showing back in 2015. Is that still how it is/was last year?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Amore Disney said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows about the very front and center "wet" viewing area. On the OP, it says it's only for the second showing but there's only one show scheduled for when we go to DCA next week. We are planning to do the CCR package, but we would love to try for that area! Does anyone have an idea of what it's like (or used to be) for nights with single shows?
> 
> ETA: My bad! I was re-reading and it looks like it used to be reserved only for the 1st showing back in 2015. Is that still how it is/was last year?


Before the hiatus, the Splash Zone was open for both shows when there were 2 shows each night. The reserved area for WCT has access to the Splash Zone, but CCR guests could request to go up to that area if CMs permitted. Some people have reported that CMs would not allow them to go forward. We've never had a problem when we've made the request. I think it just depends on how experienced the CM is with the viewing area policies. If you know for certain that you want to be in the Splash Zone, I would book a WCT package. Otherwise, be prepared that a CCR viewing area CM might not allow you to go down to the WCT area. (And the free FPs have access to the Splash Zone, too -- you don't have to have a dining package for this.)


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> Before the hiatus, the Splash Zone was open for both shows when there were 2 shows each night. The reserved area for WCT has access to the Splash Zone, but CCR guests could request to go up to that area if CMs permitted. Some people have reported that CMs would not allow them to go forward. We've never had a problem when we've made the request. I think it just depends on how experienced the CM is with the viewing area policies. If you know for certain that you want to be in the Splash Zone, I would book a WCT package. Otherwise, be prepared that a CCR viewing area CM might not allow you to go down to the WCT area. (And the free FPs have access to the Splash Zone, too -- you don't have to have a dining package for this.)


The splash zone was FP access last night. The dinning package was in the upper tier next to the dessert party.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> The splash zone was FP access last night. The dinning package was in the upper tier next to the dessert party.


The Splash Zone has always been FP access -- but it wasn't Dining Package FP required. Blue and Yellow also had access to the Splash Zone.
But the one Dining Package area is a new thing. Was the Dining Package area combined WCT and CCR? I wonder if this is only during the soft opening phase or if this is "permanent."


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> The Splash Zone has always been FP access -- but it wasn't Dining Package FP required. Blue and Yellow also had access to the Splash Zone.
> But the one Dining Package area is a new thing. Was the Dining Package area combined WCT and CCR? I wonder if this is only during the soft opening phase or if this is "permanent."


I think it’s for this soft opening phase because the fp section for blue and yellow was open access once you entered.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> I think it’s for this soft opening phase because the fp section for blue and yellow was open access once you entered.


It will be interesting to see if things go back to the way they were before or if there are any big changes once the show officially opens. Thanks for the update.


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> It will be interesting to see if things go back to the way they were before or if there are any big changes once the show officially opens. Thanks for the update.


I’m planning to try and see it again on Saturday, so will update about any changes.


----------



## tarheelalum

This is a pretty neat video about the WOC Carthay dining package.


----------



## bethwc101

tarheelalum said:


> This is a pretty neat video about the WOC Carthay dining package.


Yeah those towers look terrible. There are obstructing the center view. I wonder if they really NEED them for F&W or if they can take them down.


----------



## dina444444

bethwc101 said:


> Yeah those towers look terrible. There are obstructing the center view. I wonder if they really NEED them for F&W or if they can take them down.


They are needed. There will be some kind of stage in the middle for performances during the day/early evening.


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> They are needed. There will be some kind of stage in the middle for performances during the day/early evening.



Can anyone give us an idea of where we need to stand to avoid these?


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> Can anyone give us an idea of where we need to stand to avoid these?


I stood to the right of center in what is usually the yellow fp section in the second tier from the top and didn’t feel like they blocked my view. I had a blue fp, as noted above the fp area was open access once inside this past weekend. This may change.


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> I stood to the right of center in what is usually the yellow fp section in the second tier from the top and didn’t feel like they blocked my view. I had a blue fp, as noted above the fp area was open access once inside this past weekend. This may change.



But if you're on the front row, they won't be in the way regardless of section right?


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> But if you're on the front row, they won't be in the way regardless of section right?


Correct, but that’s also the wet zone.


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> Correct, but that’s also the wet zone.



Maybe I'm remembering wrong, I've only watched it once, but isn't that still a highly desirable spot that fills up faster than anywhere else? I think we lined up very early and still barely got a spot on the front down near the center. Had to actually split our group up and have 2 of us stand behind the shorter people on the rail.


----------



## Karyanne

Anyone have an idea of when woc fastpasses are running out? We won’t be in the park until later in the day.


----------



## Amore Disney

Karyanne said:


> Anyone have an idea of when woc fastpasses are running out? We won’t be in the park until later in the day.


I only saw one report, but they ran out at 1:45pm on the first day of the show on 2/22. When are you planning to arrive? I would personally aim to grab FPs by noon just to be sure.


----------



## Disney Lvr of Old

I was scoping out tables while waiting for dessert party to start.  It seems the further over to the right (facing WOC) are better for viewing IMO.   You are not center but you miss the giant light tower going through the middle of the main water feature.   That was my main concern with table 13- it was a high top in the center but with the tower running through the middle of the main water screen I felt the effect was ruined.


----------



## HydroGuy

Can I clarify here? These new light towers are just for Food & Wine and are temporary?


----------



## dina444444

HydroGuy said:


> Can I clarify here? These new light towers are just for Food & Wine and are temporary?


Yes. They bring them in for the festivals that have performances in that area during the day. They were there last year as well.


----------



## Nonsuch

HydroGuy said:


> Can I clarify here? These new light towers are just for Food & Wine and are temporary?


Correct, they are temporary.


----------



## Karyanne

Amore Disney said:


> I only saw one report, but they ran out at 1:45pm on the first day of the show on 2/22. When are you planning to arrive? I would personally aim to grab FPs by noon just to be sure.


Ugh probably not until 2 or so


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wareagle57 said:


> Can anyone give us an idea of where we need to stand to avoid these?


Go to the viewing area earlier in the day, have the map on page one of this thread on your phone, and check out various spots. See how the towers affect your view from the various viewing spots, then make your choice of where to go at night based on that information. Each person's view will be different based on height, group requirements, desire to/not to get wet, etc. The towers don't change position from day to night. Check out the area for yourself and make your decision.


----------



## Congo Queen

I was at WOC Dessert Party seating for the 2/23/19 show.  My family was seated at table 25 which is a high table in the back row directly to the left of the middle entry point where the check in CM w/ ipad is.  So we were pretty much in the center of the viewing area.  There was a low table in front of us but did not block our view.  It was great in terms of being pretty much dead center, but compromised because of the tall black tower.  You can see through the tower, but it isn't ideal.  Still I loved the DParty experience.  It is my fav. I like it better than F! and better than WOC Dinner because you get a chair that is assigned to you!  I hate jockeying for position amongst a standing crowd (am 5'3"), and sitting on the cold hard ground ala F!, while doable, is not near as nice as a chair.  The party plate of desserts, cheeses, fruits is pretty much as I remember it.  We augmented by buying a nice loaf of sourdough at Boudin Bakery in Pacific Wharf as the breadsticks at the DParty are meh.  It was plenty of food to fill in for dinner which helps me justify the tix price.  The show was beautiful with more use of Pixar Pier structural lighting then I had remembered.  It was the highlight of our impromptu visit (hadn't planned to return to Dland for quite some time but work sent me to a conference in Anaheim so what are you going to do?)


----------



## sharksfinatic17

B


Congo Queen said:


> I was at WOC Dessert Party seating for the 2/23/19 show.  My family was seated at table 25 which is a high table in the back row directly to the left of the middle entry point where the check in CM w/ ipad is.  So we were pretty much in the center of the viewing area.  There was a low table in front of us but did not block our view.  It was great in terms of being pretty much dead center, but compromised because of the tall black tower.  You can see through the tower, but it isn't ideal.  Still I loved the DParty experience.  It is my fav. I like it better than F! and better than WOC Dinner because you get a chair that is assigned to you!  I hate jockeying for position amongst a standing crowd (am 5'3"), and sitting on the cold hard ground ala F!, while doable, is not near as nice as a chair.  The party plate of desserts, cheeses, fruits is pretty much as I remember it.  We augmented by buying a nice loaf of sourdough at Boudin Bakery in Pacific Wharf as the breadsticks at the DParty are meh.  It was plenty of food to fill in for dinner which helps me justify the tix price.  The show was beautiful with more use of Pixar Pier structural lighting then I had remembered.  It was the highlight of our impromptu visit (hadn't planned to return to Dland for quite some time but work sent me to a conference in Anaheim so what are you going to do?)


Buying a loaf of bread is brilliant. I will do that next time because we could have used more bread especially for my daughters.


----------



## Beck & the Beast

How soon do the sections get filled up?  Is it possible to sit for at least part of the wait time?


----------



## HydroGuy

Beck & the Beast said:


> How soon do the sections get filled up?  Is it possible to sit for at least part of the wait time?


Usually guests are admitted 60 minutes before the show. Once you have your place you can sit. At that point it is nice to be near a rail to lean back against.


----------



## Beck & the Beast

HydroGuy said:


> Usually guests are admitted 60 minutes before the show. Once you have your place you can sit. At that point it is nice to be near a rail to lean back against.


Thanks!  Thinking maybe we'll get a few desserts or a hot chocolate and be able to sit and enjoy for a while as we're waiting.  My daughter is not a fan of the desserts they offer at the party.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Beck & the Beast said:


> Thanks!  Thinking maybe we'll get a few desserts or a hot chocolate and be able to sit and enjoy for a while as we're waiting.  My daughter is not a fan of the desserts they offer at the party.


It is possible to request some adjustments/changes to the dessert plates at the Dessert Party. We've requested plates of only fruit or fruit and cheese. Or you can bring in your own desserts for your daughter and get a box for her untouched plate so everyone else can feast later. We saw someone get his daughter a corn dog (dessert of champions!) and box up her dessert plate for himself for later -- lol!


----------



## SLynn9

WOC fastpasses already gone at 11:45 today.


----------



## FeistyDisneyMom

Anyone else have updates for WOC fast passes? They going before noon regularly or was that just a 'first week reopened' thing?


----------



## JLitfin

This will be our first trip to the DLR as we will be coming through LA on our way home from Hawaii.  Our visit is for 4 nights during the end of May.  But will only be at the DLR for 2 of those 4 days.   Both of our DLR days are grad nights, how will grad night affect the park and WOC?  I'm hoping to pick up Dessert Tickets for both myself and husband when they are released.  Thanks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

JLitfin said:


> This will be our first trip to the DLR as we will be coming through LA on our way home from Hawaii.  Our visit is for 4 nights during the end of May.  But will only be at the DLR for 2 of those 4 days.   Both of our DLR days are grad nights, how will grad night affect the park and WOC?  I'm hoping to pick up Dessert Tickets for both myself and husband when they are released.  Thanks.



The Grad Nite party is held in DCA, so that park closes early to all non-wristbanded guests. There is a special WOC show for the grads. You might want to contact Disney to see if the Dessert Party will be offered on Grad Nites.


----------



## zimaaaaah

I may be mistaken, but I thought 60 days was the reservation window for the dining or dessert packages?  I just looked for our vacation the first week of May, and dates are only available thru the end of April.  Am I wrong on the time or is there something else I'm not aware of?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## HydroGuy

zimaaaaah said:


> I may be mistaken, but I thought 60 days was the reservation window for the dining or dessert packages?  I just looked for our vacation the first week of May, and dates are only available thru the end of April.  Am I wrong on the time or is there something else I'm not aware of?  Thanks for any help!


I think you are right. Not sure why. It looks like someone messed up with the DLR website as I am getting menu options in Spanish! I can read Spanish, but you are right it stops at April 30.


----------



## zimaaaaah

HydroGuy said:


> I think you are right. Not sure why. It looks like someone messed up with the DLR website as I am getting menu options in Spanish! I can read Spanish, but you are right it stops at April 30.


Thanks, I'll keep checking then.


----------



## cinder-ellah

I've been stalking the WOC reservation page for 7 days, wanting the first week of May for reservations.  I'm finding out from others that Disney can tend to delay the release dates for WOC reservations.  Frustrating......    Hopefully any day now they'll be available.


----------



## katemcgowan1

I plan to be on the bridge for viewing WoC. Am I allowed to sit down on the bridge the hour prior to WoC, or will CMs make me stand?


----------



## HydroGuy

katemcgowan1 said:


> I plan to be on the bridge for viewing WoC. Am I allowed to sit down on the bridge the hour prior to WoC, or will CMs make me stand?


You can sit. Get there early enough and you can sit while leaning against the railing.  75-90 minutes early for that.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

HydroGuy said:


> You can sit. Get there early enough and you can sit while leaning against the railing.  75-90 minutes early for that.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## wareagle57

katemcgowan1 said:


> I plan to be on the bridge for viewing WoC. Am I allowed to sit down on the bridge the hour prior to WoC, or will CMs make me stand?



For people who have done the bridge, do they continue to allow guests to cross during the show and is it distracting? 

Also, has anyone noticed around what time FP have been running out or switching over from Blue to Yellow? I think I want to do the blue bridge one night the front row of the yellow section another night.


----------



## HydroGuy

wareagle57 said:


> For people who have done the bridge, do they continue to allow guests to cross during the show and is it distracting?
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed around what time FP have been running out or switching over from Blue to Yellow? I think I want to do the blue bridge one night the front row of the yellow section another night.


Yes, they allow folks to walk the bridge, and no, it is not distracting. There is a rope and folks walk behind the WOC viewers.

Don't know about timing for blue to yellow, but in the OP I note that last I heard they alternated. Blue, then yellow, then more blue, the rest of yellow. Before WOC went down for the year, FPs tended to last well into the afterrnoon.


----------



## wareagle57

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, they allow folks to walk the bridge, and no, it is not distracting. There is a rope and folks walk behind the WOC viewers.
> 
> Don't know about timing for blue to yellow, but in the OP I note that last I heard they alternated. Blue, then yellow, then more blue, the rest of yellow. Before WOC went down for the year, FPs tended to last well into the afterrnoon.



Are they still allowing guests with either color to move freely from one side to the other? That's obviously probably not a good strategy if I'm trying to get a certain spot, but just curious if it is possible.


----------



## asunnydayinmay

Hey DISFriends! 

So i bought and booked a reservation for the WOC Dessert party for some dear friends of mine (they’ve never seen WOC and I personally LOVE the dessert party and wanted them to experience it) but I realized that it’s under my name (and i don’t remember how things work for the dessert party. It’s been 2 years since I watched WOC. But I did give Disney my friend’s number and email however) 

Can they enter if they use my name? Or will they need my ID?


----------



## HydroGuy

wareagle57 said:


> Are they still allowing guests with either color to move freely from one side to the other? That's obviously probably not a good strategy if I'm trying to get a certain spot, but just curious if it is possible.


Looks like no one answered here. All I can say is I would be surprised if they do not.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wareagle57 said:


> Are they still allowing guests with either color to move freely from one side to the other? That's obviously probably not a good strategy if I'm trying to get a certain spot, but just curious if it is possible.





HydroGuy said:


> Looks like no one answered here. All I can say is I would be surprised if they do not.



Asked a WOC CM about this tonight. (Disclaimer: He wasn't a lead, so take his answer with the proverbial grain of salt.) CM said that they are still allowing Blue and Yelllow FPs to move from one section to the other. Dining FP sections have now been separated back to the way it was before.


----------



## abnihon

Any predictions for how late FP will be available on Friday of Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## HydroGuy

abnihon said:


> Any predictions for how late FP will be available on Friday of Memorial Day weekend?


Historically I would say until 2 or 3 PM. I have not  been to DLR since WOC reopened last month so I would plan to get their by noon until I hear differently.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> Historically I would say until 2 or 3 PM. I have not  been to DLR since WOC reopened last month so I would plan to get their by noon until I hear differently.



Agree. With only one show each night, WOC FPs have been running out earlier than they were before the long break. If the show goes back to two shows per night, then the FPs should last longer. For a big holiday weekend, I would plan on getting to the machines before noon, if possible, just for peace of mind.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I hope they go back to two shows a night. Or at least on weekends. It was cool being able to walk up to the 2nd show 15-30 min before it started and get a front row spot in the wet zone of the yellow section. 

If you do want to see the show without waiting at all I think that seeing it from the other side of paradise bay is an option now. It seems to me like they must have upgraded to projectors during the long refurb. It’s a bit of an obstructed view but if you go to the area between angry dogs and the Pixar pal around you can clearly see most of the projections. Don’t get me wrong it’s still 1000 times better from the front. But if you don’t have time to get a FP and don’t want to splurge on one of the packages there are options to still see it with no wait.


----------



## HydroGuy

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> I hope they go back to two shows a night. Or at least on weekends. It was cool being able to walk up to the 2nd show 15-30 min before it started and get a front row spot in the wet zone of the yellow section.
> 
> If you do want to see the show without waiting at all I think that seeing it from the other side of paradise bay is an option now. It seems to me like they must have upgraded to projectors during the long refurb. It’s a bit of an obstructed view but if you go to the area between angry dogs and the Pixar pal around you can clearly see most of the projections. Don’t get me wrong it’s still 1000 times better from the front. But if you don’t have time to get a FP and don’t want to splurge on one of the packages there are options to still see it with no wait.


With SWGE coming I completely expect two WOC shows per night.


----------



## shannie102

asunnydayinmay said:


> Hey DISFriends!
> 
> So i bought and booked a reservation for the WOC Dessert party for some dear friends of mine (they’ve never seen WOC and I personally LOVE the dessert party and wanted them to experience it) but I realized that it’s under my name (and i don’t remember how things work for the dessert party. It’s been 2 years since I watched WOC. But I did give Disney my friend’s number and email however)
> 
> Can they enter if they use my name? Or will they need my ID?



When we went on Thursday all I said was our last name and party of 2 and they just checked us off a list, no ID required, so I would think they would be ok.


----------



## acellison

If I have Maxpass do I need to obtain a paper FP for WOC and will this affect when I can get another FP?


----------



## mom2rtk

acellison said:


> If I have Maxpass do I need to obtain a paper FP for WOC and will this affect when I can get another FP?


You will have to get those in paper. But it doesn't affect when you can get another ride fast pass.


----------



## Sydnerella

My family of 4 plans to dine at Carthay Circle at some point in our August trip. Thought we could kill 2birds and possibly do a Dining Pkg for a late lunch at CC. 

But is it recommended to see WOC with the CC Dining package or Dessert party?

Which area has the best view? We would be willing to arrive 45min early but wouldn’t want to be waiting in a line to get into the area for70+ minutes to get the best standing spot (dining pkg) or best table (dessert party)


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

acellison said:


> If I have Maxpass do I need to obtain a paper FP for WOC and will this affect when I can get another FP?





mom2rtk said:


> You will have to get those in paper. But it doesn't affect when you can get another ride fast pass.



Update: a change occurred just a few days after this post and answer. You can now get World of Color and Fantasmic fastpass using Maxpass. It remains true that obtaining a show fastpass, either the traditional way at a fastpass machine or using Maxpass, does not affect when you get a ride fastpass.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sydnerella said:


> My family of 4 plans to dine at Carthay Circle at some point in our August trip. Thought we could kill 2birds and possibly do a Dining Pkg for a late lunch at CC.
> 
> But is it recommended to see WOC with the CC Dining package or Dessert party?
> 
> Which area has the best view? We would be willing to arrive 45min early but wouldn’t want to be waiting in a line to get into the area for70+ minutes to get the best standing spot (dining pkg) or best table (dessert party)


The OP answers these questions in great detail.


----------



## abnihon

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Update: a change occurred just a few days after this post and answer. You can now get World of Color and Fantasmic fastpass using Maxpass. It remains true that obtaining a show fastpass, either the traditional way at a fastpass machine or using Maxpass, does not affect when you get a ride fastpass.



Would you have to be in DCA to get it from Maxpass or could you be in DL?


----------



## HydroGuy

abnihon said:


> Would you have to be in DCA to get it from Maxpass or could you be in DL?


Not anymore. With MaxPass you can be at either park or outside the parks altogether.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sydnerella said:


> My family of 4 plans to dine at Carthay Circle at some point in our August trip. Thought we could kill 2birds and possibly do a Dining Pkg for a late lunch at CC.
> 
> But is it recommended to see WOC with the CC Dining package or Dessert party?
> 
> Which area has the best view? We would be willing to arrive 45min early but wouldn’t want to be waiting in a line to get into the area for70+ minutes to get the best standing spot (dining pkg) or best table (dessert party)


The answers to your questions are completely subjective. Some people prefer the dinner dining packages (either CCR or WCT) because they want a full meal for the price paid. Totally understandable. Other people prefer the Dessert Party dining package because they want a guaranteed seat in a guaranteed chair. Totally understandable. The choice is up to you. We've had great viewing in all FP areas -- free (yellow and blue), CCR, WCT, and the Dessert Party. And there have been reports of poor to very poor viewing in all FP areas, including the Dessert Party. There is NO guarantee of perfect viewing in any area for WOC. And there is good-to-great viewing in ALL areas. It all comes down to how much research you do beforehand, how much time you are willing to invest in waiting for good spots, and how much money you are willing to pay (if any) for your viewing area or seats. All areas, including the Dessert Party, will require some kind of a wait unless you don't care where you end up. As suggested above, read the first post in this superthread, and maybe the last few pages to get the latest updates, then see which option (free FP, CCR package, WCT package, or the Dessert Party) will be the best fit for your family.


----------



## Sydnerella

theluckyrabbit said:


> The answers to your questions are completely subjective. Some people prefer the dinner dining packages (either CCR or WCT) because they want a full meal for the price paid. Totally understandable. Other people prefer the Dessert Party dining package because they want a guaranteed seat in a guaranteed chair. Totally understandable. The choice is up to you. We've had great viewing in all FP areas -- free (yellow and blue), CCR, WCT, and the Dessert Party. And there have been reports of poor to very poor viewing in all FP areas, including the Dessert Party. There is NO guarantee of perfect viewing in any area for WOC. And there is good-to-great viewing in ALL areas. It all comes down to how much research you do beforehand, how much time you are willing to invest in waiting for good spots, and how much money you are willing to pay (if any) for your viewing area or seats. All areas, including the Dessert Party, will require some kind of a wait unless you don't care where you end up. As suggested above, read the first post in this superthread, and maybe the last few pages to get the latest updates, then see which option (free FP, CCR package, WCT package, or the Dessert Party) will be the best fit for your family.





HydroGuy said:


> The OP answers these questions in great detail.



Thank you both. I did read the post and several others which has prompted my questions -trying to get at which is the best view for our first visit. Sitting is great but not at the expense of seeing the show from a good location. It appears the answer is that it is subjective and varies by spot in each area. I will hope that a 45min to anhour early arrival will get us in a prime spot next to the railing of our section (dinner package or dessert party) i will do a little more revieiwing to best understand the viewing area sections so that we know where to head to first.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you both. I did read the post and several others which has prompted my questions -trying to get at which is the best view for our first visit. Sitting is great but not at the expense of seeing the show from a good location. It appears the answer is that it is subjective and varies by spot in each area. I will hope that a 45min to anhour early arrival will get us in a prime spot next to the railing of our section (dinner package or dessert party) i will do a little more revieiwing to best understand the viewing area sections so that we know where to head to first.


Hi @Sydnerella! We've done both. It's mostly a matter of personal preference. My favorite viewings were the ones in the viewing area, closer to the action. My favorite was front and center in the wet zone (fortunately no wind that night so we didn't get wet). Just so majestic, and I loved being so close. We have seen it from one of the dining sections, but got there early enough we could be at the rail for that section. It's so frustrating to deal with the possibility of having someone taller than you blocking your view. If I recall properly, we got there about 90 minutes before show time, which was about an hour before we were let into the viewing area.

We also did the dessert party. That was a very pleasant low stress viewing experience. I just wasn't as great a fan of the view from there. You do get a better overall picture of the show, but I just didn't feel as connected to the show as I did when we were down so much closer. So it's really a matter of how you value the low stress experience versus the view you get of the show.


----------



## Sydnerella

mom2rtk said:


> Hi @Sydnerella! We've done both. It's mostly a matter of personal preference. My favorite viewings were the ones in the viewing area, closer to the action. My favorite was front and center in the wet zone (fortunately no wind that night so we didn't get wet). Just so majestic, and I loved being so close. We have seen it from one of the dining sections, but got there early enough we could be at the rail for that section. It's so frustrating to deal with the possibility of having someone taller than you blocking your view. If I recall properly, we got there about 90 minutes before show time, which was about an hour before we were let into the viewing area.
> 
> We also did the dessert party. That was a very pleasant low stress viewing experience. I just wasn't as great a fan of the view from there. You do get a better overall picture of the show, but I just didn't feel as connected to the show as I did when we were down so much closer. So it's really a matter of how you value the low stress experience versus the view you get of the show.



Hi @mom2rtk !!

Thanks for replying! I have been hoping to see you here but didnt want to badger you personally with DL questions! Trying to plan touring for a new park is exciting, fun and a bit daunting... queue the star wars first order music!  

We will likely do a dinner package early in the trip and then if we have the chance/desire to FP it for another night, then that will be what we do! Now just need to figure out the best pleace to see it on the railing from dining package spots.

I need to re-read your trip reports as part of my research! Hope all is well with your family!


----------



## mom2rtk

@Sydnerella  No problem if you want to message me. You know I love chatting Disney! I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## HydroGuy

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you both. I did read the post and several others which has prompted my questions -trying to get at which is the best view for our first visit. Sitting is great but not at the expense of seeing the show from a good location. It appears the answer is that it is subjective and varies by spot in each area. *I will hope that a 45min to anhour early arrival will get us in a prime spot next to the railing of our section *(dinner package or dessert party) i will do a little more revieiwing to best understand the viewing area sections so that we know where to head to first.


I talk about this in the OP too, and that is highly unlikely. You can hope, but I doubt it will happen. Just being realistic. Being at the railing is the most important thing, which it sounds like you understand. I hope it all works out!

This is from the OP and it talks about the "best spots".



HydroGuy said:


> *Which World of Color viewing section is the best?*
> 
> There are two color sections (blue and yellow) plus the preferred dining section (often given a green color on charts). People often ask which section is best.
> 
> It is critical to understand that every section has good viewing spots and every section has poor viewing spots. Hence a good viewing spot in any color section is better than a poor one in a different section. See the view chart map shown previously for location of good viewing spots. In general if you cannot get to any of the spots in the chart then try to get right on a rail which faces the show.
> 
> For more information on this see The Best World of Color Viewing Spots


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I agree that if WOC is still doing only one show per night, then 45 minutes wait time (is this total? or 45 minutes before the viewing area opens before the show?) for a prime spot in any section (other than the Dessert Party -- and "prime" in that section is totally subjective since there are only two rows) is leaving a lot to luck.
@Sydneyrella: We've seen WOC many times from all the sections and our favorite, like mom2rtk says, is the closer, more immersive view. But the other views aren't bad, just not our favorite. For some people, the further back, big picture view is their favorite. But everyone agrees that being behind people with kids on their shoulders is a super bad view. And to avoid that, I'm willing to invest as much time as needed to get the great view that I know is possible.


----------



## Sydnerella

theluckyrabbit said:


> I agree that if WOC is still doing only one show per night, then 45 minutes wait time (is this total? or 45 minutes before the viewing area opens before the show?) for a prime spot in any section (other than the Dessert Party -- and "prime" in that section is totally subjective since there are only two rows) is leaving a lot to luck.
> @Sydneyrella: We've seen WOC many times from all the sections and our favorite, like mom2rtk says, is the closer, more immersive view. But the other views aren't bad, just not our favorite. For some people, the further back, big picture view is their favorite. But everyone agrees that being behind people with kids on their shoulders is a super bad view. And to avoid that, I'm willing to invest as much time as needed to get the great view that I know is possible.



Thank you. i was thinking 45 min waiting in line to get into the area.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you. i was thinking 45 min waiting in line to get into the area.


For the free FP areas, if you don't need to be up at a railing, 45 minutes will probably be okay, but maybe not great. For the CCR and WCT dining package areas, it will depend on how crowded those areas will be on your night. Some nights, less than 45 minutes is fine. Other nights, more time is better. For the first show, we plan to invest up to 90 minutes to get the spots we want. That way, if less time is needed, fine. If WOC has two shows during your dates and you view the second show, there is usually less wait time involved for good spots for that.


----------



## kristenabelle

I'm from NJ and only come every other year (first world problems, I know) so I'm willing to invest some time to get a front row spot in the CCR area. I'm definitely one of those people who brings a book and camps out on a bench near the access point before it officially opens. I usually hunker down about 90 minutes pre-show, and get the spot I want every time. And honestly, after a super long day traversing the parks, sitting down for an extended period of time isn't so bad.


----------



## RobinVanellope

Howdy~
We are coming for first time to DL in July.  What are the pros/cons of the WOC Dessert Package vs. the Carthay Circle or Wine Country Dining packages?  It’s just my DH and me.  
Thanks so much & Cheers


----------



## Aladora

We have done all three and much prefer the dessert party. Being able to sit at a table for the show is what wins in our opinion. You are guaranteed a seat even if you show up just a little bit before the show, with the two dining packages you still have to show up early and save your spot.


----------



## Steven G

The main CON, and it's a big one, is the price of the Dessert party.

Otherwise:

1) The Dinner packages are standing room only (no sitting), and you need to get there early in order to get a good place to stand (especially if you have kids).
2)  The Dessert party has seats.  Although it is possible to get a seat that isn't as good as other seats, it's still a seat.  It's still a good idea to get there early, but not as necessary.
3)  Note that with Dessert party, since you are only two people, it is likely you will be seated with another couple.
4)  The desserts themselves are not that great (especially for the price), but you are arguably paying more for the seats.  You can request a box to take the desserts home.  
5)   You do get two drinks during the dessert party (if it's cold, you might two alcoholic drinks and 1 hot drink, but no guarantees).

As far as the view, there are great views in both, as long as you get there early.


----------



## Nalshersmom

We have just done the dessert party. We loved it even though we don't drink. We would probably not splurge again since we are a family of 5, but I am very glad we did it once!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is from the World of Color Superthread:


theluckyrabbit said:


> ... Some people prefer the dinner dining packages (either CCR or WCT) because they want a full meal for the price paid. Totally understandable. Other people prefer the Dessert Party dining package because they want a guaranteed seat in a guaranteed chair. Totally understandable. The choice is up to you. We've had great viewing in all FP areas -- free (yellow and blue), CCR, WCT, and the Dessert Party. And there have been reports of poor to very poor viewing in all FP areas, including the Dessert Party. There is NO guarantee of perfect viewing in any area for WOC. And there is good-to-great viewing in ALL areas. It all comes down to how much research you do beforehand, how much time you are willing to invest in waiting for good spots, and how much money you are willing to pay (if any) for your viewing area or seats. All areas, including the Dessert Party, will require some kind of a wait unless you don't care where you end up. As suggested above, read the first post in this superthread, and maybe the last few pages to get the latest updates, then see which option (free FP, CCR package, WCT package, or the Dessert Party) will be the best fit for your family.



Do you want to sit in a chair (Dessert Party) or stand for viewing (CCR or WCT)?
Do you want a plate of fruit, cheese, and sweets (Dessert Party) or a 3 course meal (CCR or WCT) for the price you pay?
If deciding between CCR and WCT, look over the menus online to see which one appeals to you more.
Do you want a big picture, further back view (Dessert Party) or a close up, immersive view (WCT or free FP)? Some people don't care which they get and others really do care.
There is no way to guarantee a perfect view for WOC with any package. This cannot be repeated enough. And there is great viewing in all sections: free and paid. And there is a risk of poor to very poor viewing in all sections: free and paid (and this includes the Dessert Party, too). We've done all the options and had great viewing in all areas. It really comes down to doing the research ahead of time and investing the wait time to get the spots you want. Even with the Dessert Party, unless you really don't care where you sit (and with only two rows of tables, how far back could you be?), it's better not to just show up at the last minute. When I pay that much for a seat, I don't want to leave my viewing location up to chance.


----------



## RobinVanellope

Aladora said:


> We have done all three and much prefer the dessert party. Being able to sit at a table for the show is what wins in our opinion. You are guaranteed a seat even if you show up just a little bit before the show, with the two dining packages you still have to show up early and save your spot.


Thank you.  Very good to know.  That probably just made my decision.


----------



## RobinVanellope

Steven G said:


> The main CON, and it's a big one, is the price of the Dessert party.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> 1) The Dinner packages are standing room only (no sitting), and you need to get there early in order to get a good place to stand (especially if you have kids).
> 2)  The Dessert party has seats.  Although it is possible to get a seat that isn't as good as other seats, it's still a seat.  It's still a good idea to get there early, but not as necessary.
> 3)  Note that with Dessert party, since you are only two people, it is likely you will be seated with another couple.
> 4)  The desserts themselves are not that great (especially for the price), but you are arguably paying more for the seats.  You can request a box to take the desserts home.
> 5)   You do get two drinks during the dessert party (if it's cold, you might two alcoholic drinks and 1 hot drink, but no guarantees).
> 
> As far as the view, there are great views in both, as long as you get there early.


Thank you.  Good info to consider.


----------



## RobinVanellope

Nalshersmom said:


> We have just done the dessert party. We loved it even though we don't drink. We would probably not splurge again since we are a family of 5, but I am very glad we did it once!


Perfect - a splurge is good every once in the while.


----------



## Aladora

RobinVanellope said:


> Thank you.  Very good to know.  That probably just made my decision.



Glad it helped!

Don’t get me wrong, we liked the dining packages and in fact have done the one at Carthay twice but for us, we liked having chairs! 

We also tend to eat lightly at DL and it worked for us to have a light meal mid afternoon (we went to Alfresco Tasting Terrace) so the bread, cheese and desserts before the show were plenty. We even brought a ton back to the hotel!


----------



## RobinVanellope

Aladora said:


> Glad it helped!
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, we liked the dining packages and in fact have done the one at Carthay twice but for us, we liked having chairs!
> 
> We also tend to eat lightly at DL and it worked for us to have a light meal mid afternoon (we went to Alfresco Tasting Terrace) so the bread, cheese and desserts before the show were plenty. We even brought a ton back to the hotel!


That sounds like a great plan


----------



## RobinVanellope

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is from the World of Color Superthread:
> 
> 
> Do you want to sit in a chair (Dessert Party) or stand for viewing (CCR or WCT)?
> Do you want a plate of fruit, cheese, and sweets (Dessert Party) or a 3 course meal (CCR or WCT) for the price you pay?
> If deciding between CCR and WCT, look over the menus online to see which one appeals to you more.
> Do you want a big picture, further back view (Dessert Party) or a close up, immersive view (WCT or free FP)? Some people don't care which they get and others really do care.
> There is no way to guarantee a perfect view for WOC with any package. This cannot be repeated enough. And there is great viewing in all sections: free and paid. And there is a risk of poor to very poor viewing in all sections: free and paid (and this includes the Dessert Party, too). We've done all the options and had great viewing in all areas. It really comes down to doing the research ahead of time and investing the wait time to get the spots you want. Even with the Dessert Party, unless you really don't care where you sit (and with only two rows of tables, how far back could you be?), it's better not to just show up at the last minute. When I pay that much for a seat, I don't want to leave my viewing location up to chance.


Thank you for all this info.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

We have only done the dessert party and will do it again at some point. Sitting in a chair was such a luxury versus sitting on the cement forever and then standing to watch the show. If you decide to do the dessert party, do some research to see where you would like to sit. High vs. low table and to the right, middle or left in the section. You can request where you would like to sit when you get there. 

Someone made a suggestion of bringing some extra bread (go to Boudin for this) because there generally isn't enough bread for the amount of cheese provided. I think this is a brilliant idea. We asked for more bread and were brought some, but this is not commonly done.


----------



## RobinVanellope

Great. Thanks.


----------



## RedM94

Has anyone done the dessert party with a peanut allergy?  They can be hit or miss with food allergies in Disney World.  Would hate to arrive and find out most or all of the food is off limits.  

Thank you,


----------



## gottalovepluto

Woah, hit or miss is not ok! We’ve never had issues with allergies at DLR. Tell them about the allergy when you book (or call them up to add a note if you’ve already booked). Done this party a few times with allergies (though not peanut) no issues. They gave a different wristband to the person with the allergy and prepped them a special dessert plate that was safe for their allergy.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

Is this bookable online?  I have looked for it and can't seem to find it.  Do I need to call?  We aren't going until July 6 so our dates aren't open yet but even just looking for it on the website I can't find it.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## avalon451

Here ya go  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dessert-party/


----------



## avalon451

We did it with gluten intolerance and had no problems.


----------



## RedM94

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah, hit or miss is not ok! We’ve never had issues with allergies at DLR. Tell them about the allergy when you book (or call them up to add a note if you’ve already booked). Done this party a few times with allergies (though not peanut) no issues. They gave a different wristband to the person with the allergy and prepped them a special dessert plate that was safe for their allergy.



@gottalovepluto What I mean by hit and miss is this.  Star Wars Weekend dessert party we were given little glass jars with what I would call tasteless mud for a peanut free options.  Next year for SWW VIP tour they chef gave us a plateful of delicious peanut free desserts.  

Two years ago, called about the Wishes dessert party and was told there would be numerous peanut free options.   The night of, was told there was some fruit we could have.  Just trying to set expectations before booking.  

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Whistlebee

We just did the WOC dessert party with my niece who has a gluten intolerance.  I noted this at the time of reservation.  They brought her gluten free bread and her dessert plate was mostly fruit with a few little desserts too.  She LOVED it and actually threw her arms in the air and yelled, “I love Disneyland!”, when they brought out her bread and plate. 
My daughter has a severe peanut allergy but I did not note this on the reservation.  We’ve been doing oral immunotherapy for her, for the last 5 years so she is free to eat anything that is cross contaminated with peanuts she just doesn’t eat extra peanuts above her “dose”.  When they brought her plate out I asked if peanuts were an ingredient in any of the desserts.  Our server said that the desserts didn’t contain peanuts but did have almond and maybe 1 other nut (can’t remember).  So it wasn’t an issue for us but I don’t know what we would’ve gotten had we requested peanut free plate.   I have a feeling someone else will post that has done the dessert party “peanut free” before with better information for you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We've always made special allergy requests and always received exactly what we needed at the Dessert Party. Now we have it down to a regular plate for DH and a plate of fruit and cheese for me. Just makes it easier for everyone, and DH is happy to have the extra fruit and cheese to balance out all the sweets. But we've even received calls from a CM to go over my requests to make sure that everything would be safe for me. DLR is great at dealing with food needs! Just make sure to communicate your needs clearly and to confirm/reconfirm before your visit and at check in.


----------



## bcinohio

There will be 5 of us in our party.  My mom will be on a scooter.  If we pull FP in the morning and when we show up at the show ask for her to be taken to the disability section so she can stay on her scooter will the other 4 of us go with her or do we need to go to the regular FP section.  Also if we do stay with her do we sit on the ground?  I know there are no chairs just not sure if we would stand(like the other sections) or sit on the ground.

Thanks


----------



## Mamabun

It's been more than year since we last used this section, so things may have changed recently.  But if it's crowded they will limit you to a single family member with your mom and the rest of you can go the regular FP section.  They do have benches but they ask that only one person sit on them, the rest of you will need to stand behind the wheelchairs and scooters.


----------



## DisPhanatic

Good morning!

We are heading to Disneyland for the first time 6/13-6/16 (and yes, we have a SWGE reservation since we are staying at DLH).  We cannot wait!

My questions are around nightly entertainment.  It looks like the schedules are all posted for our stay.  The first night on Thursday, we don't plan on doing much.  We are flying that day from the East Coast and expect to be tired.  We'll hit the parks from 1 - 6 pm or so before heading back to the hotel to swim and get some rest.

On Friday, we have a Fantasmic package at Blue Bayou.  It's also a grad night so I figured that would be the best day to be in DL for evening entertainment.  Is that true?  I have a package for the following day to so I can flip flop if that makes sense.  Thoughts?

On Saturday (our last night), we would like to catch the WoC show.  We don't want to do a dessert party or meal for reserved seating.  We are happy to grab a Fast Pass if that's the best route but don't really want to spend hours holding a spot.  Is there a recommended viewing area that we can see relatively well from without a ton of waiting?  Perfect isn't necessary, I would settle for decent.

My last question about WoC is the timing.  It looks like DCA is open that day until 10 pm but WoC is also scheduled for 10 pm.  How does this work?  It's throwing off my plan to see Carsland at night because I was thinking after WoC.  We will now have to visit Carsland before WoC which also hinders our being able to save seats too far in advance.

Bottom line - there is too much to do in 2 full days and 2 half days.  We have so much we want to get around to experiencing.  Thanks for the advice!

DisPhanatic


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is the classic thread on all things WOC: World of Color Superthread. Read the first post very carefully for all the basic information on WOC and the viewing area. Knowledge is definitely power when it comes to WOC! The quality of your viewing spot depends directly on the amount of time and money you are willing to invest in your spot. There is good-to-great viewing in all FP areas, free and paid. And there is mediocre-to-poor viewing in all areas, free and paid. Doing your research before viewing the show will really pay off.
WOC often shows after park closing. Non-WOC guests will leave the park. Guests with WOC FPs will be allowed to stay to view the show.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

DisPhanatic said:


> On Saturday (our last night), we would like to catch the WoC show.  We don't want to do a dessert party or meal for reserved seating.  We are happy to grab a Fast Pass if that's the best route but don't really want to spend hours holding a spot.  Is there a recommended viewing area that we can see relatively well from without a ton of waiting?  Perfect isn't necessary, I would settle for decent.
> 
> My last question about WoC is the timing.  It looks like DCA is open that day until 10 pm but WoC is also scheduled for 10 pm.  How does this work?  It's throwing off my plan to see Carsland at night because I was thinking after WoC.  We will now have to visit Carsland before WoC which also hinders our being able to save seats too far in advance.
> 
> DisPhanatic


My DD and I went to DCA the beginning of April. We pulled a blue fast pass. We rode rides until 9:45. Walked over to the blue section. As we entered I noticed that the path is right above the dessert party. So we stopped there and waited 15 minutes for WOC to start. We could see everything, and leaving was so easy as we were ahead of the crowd. We've gone way early in the past and sat and waited forever, and after this trip, I will either do the dessert party or repeat what we did in April.


----------



## DisPhanatic

sharksfinatic17 said:


> My DD and I went to DCA the beginning of April. We pulled a blue fast pass. We rode rides until 9:45. Walked over to the blue section. As we entered I noticed that the path is right above the dessert party. So we stopped there and waited 15 minutes for WOC to start. We could see everything, and leaving was so easy as we were ahead of the crowd. We've gone way early in the past and sat and waited forever, and after this trip, I will either do the dessert party or repeat what we did in April.



This sounds like a great strategy and is exactly the tip I needed.  Thank you!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Sad that WOC was cancelled the one night we had in DLR.  We used a FP on it and wasted over an hour standing around in DCA.  :/  It's a bummer they don't replace the fastpass like they would if it was a ride!  I've never bothered to get a FP for a show at WDW but since this was my first time at DLR I wanted to see what the hype was for WOC.  :'(  It happens, though.


----------



## DizBelle

The unofficial guide to Disneyland indicates that the viewing areas for Carthay Circle and Wine Country Trattoria are separate areas.  The WoC superthread seems to indicate that there is one viewing area for the dining package regardless of restaurant - the green area in the picture shown in the thread.

Which one is right?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DizBelle said:


> The unofficial guide to Disneyland indicates that the viewing areas for Carthay Circle and Wine Country Trattoria are separate areas.  The WoC superthread seems to indicate that there is one viewing area for the dining package regardless of restaurant - the green area in the picture shown in the thread.
> 
> Which one is right?


The green areas in the photo are two separate areas: the one closer to the water is for WCT and the one further back is for CCR. Guests have reported being able to request moving from the CCR area to the WCT area, but not vice versa.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> The green areas in the photo are two separate areas: the one closer to the water is for WCT and the one further back is for CCR. Guests have reported being able to request moving from the CCR area to the WCT area, but not vice versa.


OP here and yep!


----------



## DizBelle

HydroGuy said:


> OP here and yep!



What is the "wet risk" in the WCT area?


----------



## HydroGuy

DizBelle said:


> What is the "wet risk" in the WCT area?


The OP talks about the wet zone. The closer you are to the front, the greater the likelihood of getting wet. Getting wet can vary from a light mist to something more significant. You will not get direct water on you like you might get on Splash Mountain. You may however get a sustained mist which over 20 minutes makes you feel quite wet.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

HydroGuy said:


> The OP talks about the wet zone. The closer you are to the front, the greater the likelihood of getting wet. Getting wet can vary from a light mist to something more significant. You will not get direct water on you like you might get on Splash Mountain. You may however get a sustained mist which over 20 minutes makes you feel quite wet.



I am not a fan of getting wet at WOC.  Last time I looked at the water in that area, I was not wanting to get that specific water on me.


----------



## HydroGuy

Barnabus Collins said:


> I am not a fan of getting wet at WOC.  Last time I looked at the water in that area, I was not wanting to get that specific water on me.


Yes, but maybe not as bad as the air you breathe in Southern California?


----------



## Barnabus Collins

HydroGuy said:


> Yes, but maybe not as bad as the air you breathe in Southern California?



I actually remember the smog in the 70's, so to me, the air now is very good.  As the old saying went, do not trust air you cannot see!


----------



## Winnowill

HydroGuy said:


> The OP talks about the wet zone. The closer you are to the front, the greater the likelihood of getting wet. Getting wet can vary from a light mist to something more significant. You will not get direct water on you like you might get on Splash Mountain. You may however get a sustained mist which over 20 minutes makes you feel quite wet.


Depending on the wind, it is ENTIRELY possible to get drenched in the wet zone. If the wind blows the fountain water toward the crowd, it can result in a major (if brief) downpour directly onto people's heads. This can happen multiple times over the course of a show.


----------



## tatsmx

Hi! How can we access the wet zone area? What fp do we need? We were able to do it in 2014, a CM let us directly into that area.. we loved it! Thx!


----------



## HydroGuy

Winnowill said:


> Depending on the wind, it is ENTIRELY possible to get drenched in the wet zone. If the wind blows the fountain water toward the crowd, it can result in a major (if brief) downpour directly onto people's heads. This can happen multiple times over the course of a show.


Thanks for the clarification. I have never had that happen to me personally so would seek clarification.

Please correct me if I am wrong, but in a high wind scenario, there is not water splashing onto people like Splash Mountain or GRR. There is water shot into the air which blows onto some people as it falls back down. I guess that would be more like rain falling if the wind is right. Which would be more than a heavy mist like I described.

Right?


----------



## HydroGuy

tatsmx said:


> Hi! How can we access the wet zone area? What fp do we need? We were able to do it in 2014, a CM let us directly into that area.. we loved it! Thx!


Get there early!


----------



## Winnowill

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I have never had that happen to me personally so would seek clarification.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but in a high wind scenario, there is not water splashing onto people like Splash Mountain or GRR. There is water shot into the air which blows onto some people as it falls back down. I guess that would be more like rain falling if the wind is right. Which would be more than a heavy mist like I described.
> 
> Right?


It's not a mist, heavy or otherwise. It is like a giant bucket of water coming down on you. Seriously. The one time we were in the wet zone (June, thank goodness, so we weren't freezing afterward) I was soaked to the skin after the first large fountain event. After that, I got my poncho out. I got hit four times during that show, each of which would have been drenching. The bottoms of my pant legs were even damp.

I didn't want to be in the wet zone for that show - DD and DH insisted. After that, I have never gone there again.


----------



## RomCom

Now that WOC is available thru the MaxPass what time would you say it normally is running out? I am looking at a Tuesday so no early access for hotel guess though they could book it from Disneyland now that it is no longer paper only.


----------



## HydroGuy

Winnowill said:


> It's not a mist, heavy or otherwise. It is like a giant bucket of water coming down on you. Seriously. The one time we were in the wet zone (June, thank goodness, so we weren't freezing afterward) I was soaked to the skin after the first large fountain event. After that, I got my poncho out. I got hit four times during that show, each of which would have been drenching. The bottoms of my pant legs were even damp.
> 
> I didn't want to be in the wet zone for that show - DD and DH insisted. After that, I have never gone there again.


Thanks for sharing your experience!

For others out there who have never seen WOC or have never been in "the wet zone", see #18 below.

I have seen WOC from there 5-6 times. Only one time did I get significantly wet. And it was not nearly as bad as @Winnowill describes. I do not know what the average experience is but IMO one should consider her experience as something that is _possible _but I do not think is _typical._


----------



## Winnowill

No, probably not typical, but neither is it impossible. It was, however, the first and last time that the wet zone will see me in it. We were in the red section on your map, with a WCT dining package. I wanted to be in the green section by where the question mark is, but I was over-ruled.


----------



## HydroGuy

Winnowill said:


> No, probably not typical, but neither is it impossible. It was, however, the first and last time that the wet zone will see me in it. We were in the red section on your map, with a WCT dining package. I wanted to be in the green section by where the question mark is, but I was over-ruled.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

Does anyone know when the reservations for WOC party open?  We are going in less than 60 days but the entire month of July is greyed out.  Regular restaurants are open but this one is not.


----------



## HydroGuy

Sometimes at 60 days but usually by 45 I think. DLR can be frustrating some times!


----------



## mydisneyanytime

Thanks, I will just keep checking!


HydroGuy said:


> Sometimes at 60 days but usually by 45 I think. DLR can be frustrating some times!


----------



## BecAus

mydisneyanytime said:


> Thanks, I will just keep checking!



I'm waiting as well.  As HG mentioned, it's not unusual for them to be late releasing the reservations.  It's usually because they are still working out what they want to do with the entertainment schedule for that month.  I'm wondering if they are 'considering' going back to 2 shows a night for the peak season - before it went on it's long hiatus they usually had 2 shows a night in peak times but they've only had 1 show a night since it came back, usually at park closing.  Time will tell.  
If it is 2 shows a night, they only do the Dessert Party for the first showing, at least, that's how it was before.

Don't worry though, this is not one that 'sells' out straight away.  Keep checking every day or two and I'm sure it will come up soon.


----------



## LilyJC

I’ve been keeping an eye on the reservation calendar to book in July for part of my birthday celebration. 

I just noticed that starting July 9th, the price will increase to $84 from $79.  Looks like I’ll likely book a few days before my actual bday to save $20 on my party of 4! 

Just wanted to give a quick heads up to anyone looking to book the party July and on.


----------



## scottishgirl1

I was going to book this for my birthday as well but we dont arrive til the 9th!! thats going to cost us for 5 people


----------



## BecAus

Thanks for that info - I hadn't noticed that.  I've been waiting and watching for July to open up for a while now.
Funny...I am looking to book the 9th as well : )
We could do it on the 8th - that's our first day in the parks but I was wanting to keep it free as a possible early night as we will still likely be getting over jet lag.
Will have a think.  It's only two of us so it's not too much of an increase if we do it on the 9th.
It's not a surprise they've raised the price a bit, I think it's been $79 for a long while now, possibly from when they started doing the DP.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LilyJC said:


> I’ve been keeping an eye on the reservation calendar to book in July for part of my birthday celebration.
> 
> I just noticed that starting July 9th, the price will increase to $84 from $79.  Looks like I’ll likely book a few days before my actual bday to save $20 on my party of 4!
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick heads up to anyone looking to book the party July and on.



Thank you for posting this news! It's not such a big deal for parties of one or two people, but, as you noted, for parties of more people, the increase can be significant.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

I am also waiting to book on the 9th!!  I am waiting not so patiently for the dates to open up!!  There will be 4 of us and it will be expensive but we need a place to sit down for my husband to enjoy it!


----------



## MegaraWink

Well, now some dates for July are available but either they're all booked (doubt it) or there's more of a wait for the times to show up.


----------



## hildyp

Yes, I was excited to see my dates show but when I select the number of people it said no time available.  So I will just keep checking our dates until it becomes available.  I would also love to see park hours for our mid July dates.


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

I've always done 2nd WOC front and center in the wet zone. We would line up during the first show on the bridge and wait til the 2nd showing.  Just wondering with the new maxpass addition and there only being one show now, how early and where do people line up? I have a short party of 4 with me being the tallest at 5'3", so we enjoy being up front even if we do get a little wet (using a poncho). I'm open to other suggestions of spots to head to also.  We don't mind waiting, just don't want to wait and still not be able to see.  Would love to do the desert party, but not in the budget with other priorities.
also...any thoughts/rumors/predictions on Disney bringing back 2 showings this summer?
thanks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The last time I asked WOC CMs, which was after the soft opening finished and the regular show was back, they said that the line up spots were the same as before. So you should be able to go where you used to go -- you'll see the lit signs for each area. I haven't heard of any changes to the long standing advice given here of planning on 90 minutes for your spots, especially if you know you'll need the front row.


----------



## scottishgirl1

The July dates that appeared yesterday are bookable today!


----------



## hildyp

Yes, I was able to book for July 18th this morning


----------



## SD33

Winnowill said:


> It's not a mist, heavy or otherwise. It is like a giant bucket of water coming down on you. Seriously. The one time we were in the wet zone (June, thank goodness, so we weren't freezing afterward) I was soaked to the skin after the first large fountain event. After that, I got my poncho out. I got hit four times during that show, each of which would have been drenching. The bottoms of my pant legs were even damp.
> 
> I didn't want to be in the wet zone for that show - DD and DH insisted. After that, I have never gone there again.


I can second this. When we go, we always bring ponchos and always go for the yellow wet zone. Best views in my opinion. But there have been times where those big water canons go off and it's like a torrential down pour. Everyone around us was soaked to the bone. Like they just fell in a pool with their clothes on. Us...dry as could be. For those reading, snag some $5 ponchos at Walmart and head for the Yellow section. Get in line 90 minutes before the show and you'll have the best view and best time imaginable.


----------



## MegaraWink

Got them now! (July)


----------



## mtfarlin

Going to WOC Dessert Party for the first time on July 3rd
.....where do you line up and how far in advance should you get in line?? Thanks


----------



## MegaraWink

Yes, I have the same question but as a solo. I'm guessing I'll be sharing a table with people no matter what... so is it possible I can just walk up and get a front table? I'm making a lot of assumptions about how this works, haha.


----------



## mtfarlin

MegaraWink said:


> Yes, I have the same question but as a solo. I'm guessing I'll be sharing a table with people no matter what... so is it possible I can just walk up and get a front table? I'm making a lot of assumptions about how this works, haha.


yep I am solo too So it should be interesting and fun experience


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mtfarlin said:


> Going to WOC Dessert Party for the first time on July 3rd
> .....where do you line up and how far in advance should you get in line?? Thanks


There are lit signs that tell you where to line up. Look for the sign that says "Dessert Party" or you can ask the CMs as they are setting up. Your area will be opposite the entrance to the Little Mermaid ride. The tables are generally pre-assigned, so it won't necessarily help if you get in line hours early. 



MegaraWink said:


> Yes, I have the same question but as a solo. I'm guessing I'll be sharing a table with people no matter what... so is it possible I can just walk up and get a front table? I'm making a lot of assumptions about how this works, haha.


We had someone solo show up just before show time and get seated at our front row table. So it can happen! (But I don't know how common this is.)


----------



## Lin82

Is there an option to get non-alcoholic beverages with the dessert package if you don't drink?


----------



## HydroGuy

Lin82 said:


> Is there an option to get non-alcoholic beverages with the dessert package if you don't drink?


Yes. They will let you know the options. I cannot recall what they are.


----------



## Lin82

HydroGuy said:


> Yes. They will let you know the options. I cannot recall what they are.


Thank you


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> Yes. They will let you know the options. I cannot recall what they are.


Yes, the majority of beverage options are non-alcoholic.


----------



## monorailmom

Hi all!  We will be coming to DL and DCA for the first time in exactly 2 weeks!  I have already booked a dessert party for WOC...but have noticed on this thread that you can be seated with other people not in your party?  It will be me, my DH, and my DS.  Neither of them will be thrilled if other folks are seated at a table with us.  How commonly are parties of 3 seated with others?


----------



## BecAus

monorailmom said:


> Hi all!  We will be coming to DL and DCA for the first time in exactly 2 weeks!  I have already booked a dessert party for WOC...but have noticed on this thread that you can be seated with other people not in your party?  It will be me, my DH, and my DS.  Neither of them will be thrilled if other folks are seated at a table with us.  How commonly are parties of 3 seated with others?



To be honest, there's just no way to know if someone else will be seated with you. It comes down to how busy the DP is on the night.  If there are any singles booked that night and you happen to be the only '3 top' booking then it's certainly possible someone could be seated with you.
If it's a deal-breaker then you probably can't do the party.
Last visit it was my son and I that went and we were seated with another mother and her daughter.  I'm like your husband/son and not really keen on sharing/chatting with strangers but honestly, it wasn't that bad.  A bit of polite chit chat when we sat down over a few minutes and that was it really.  Once the show starts you don't even notice.
Perthaps sit your husband to your very left (or right as the case may be) then your son then you next to the 'single' seat?  That way, if there is another person they could just acknowledge them with a quick smile or hello but then basically talk more amongst themselves / yourselves without having to interact too much with the other person should there happen to be someone assigned to your table - just a thought : )


----------



## Tink1987

Lin82 said:


> Is there an option to get non-alcoholic beverages with the dessert package if you don't drink?



Yes there is hot chocolate, coffee, tea and water offered. No soft drinks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

monorailmom said:


> Hi all!  We will be coming to DL and DCA for the first time in exactly 2 weeks!  I have already booked a dessert party for WOC...but have noticed on this thread that you can be seated with other people not in your party?  It will be me, my DH, and my DS.  Neither of them will be thrilled if other folks are seated at a table with us.  How commonly are parties of 3 seated with others?


I agree with the pp that if sharing a table with another party of any size will be a significant problem, then the Dessert Party may not be the best choice for your family. We've been seated with another party any time we weren't a full party of 4, and everything has always turned out fine. It is Disney, after all, so even with total strangers, we know we share something in common right away. And being polite and generally friendly never hurt anyone. The other party may be less than thrilled to be seated with you! Or they may be afraid to be seated with strangers -- this happened to us once when a solo young woman was seated at our table. We could sense her anxiety and tried very hard to set her at ease. Once she realized that we weren't ax murderers (at least, I hope she figured that out!), she relaxed and seemed too enjoy herself. We were able to help her plan her next day in the parks and give her some good tips and strategies. Everyone left after the show with smiles.


----------



## dieumeye

theluckyrabbit said:


> I agree with the pp that if sharing a table with another party of any size will be a significant problem, then the Dessert Party may not be the best choice for your family. We've been seated with another party any time we weren't a full party of 4, and everything has always turned out fine. It is Disney, after all, so even with total strangers, we know we share something in common right away. And being polite and generally friendly never hurt anyone. The other party may be less than thrilled to be seated with you! Or they may be afraid to be seated with strangers -- this happened to us once when a solo young woman was seated at our table. We could sense her anxiety and tried very hard to set her at ease. Once she realized that we weren't ax murderers (at least, I hope she figured that out!), she relaxed and seemed too enjoy herself. We were able to help her plan her next day in the parks and give her some good tips and strategies. Everyone left after the show with smiles.


It’s interesting. I think DL, for whatever reason, attracts a lot of introverted people. But in a lot of cases you’re forced to interact - rides, share tables, share limited space, etc. It can be a bit awkward at first if you’re not naturally extroverted. But more often than not I quickly realize that everyone is there to enjoy the parks and a quick bond can be built at least to ease any tension. And with the cantina and Smuggler’s Run, my “interacting with strangers” abilities are getting a workout!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dieumeye said:


> It’s interesting. I think DL, for whatever reason, attracts a lot of introverted people. But in a lot of cases you’re forced to interact - rides, share tables, share limited space, etc. It can be a bit awkward at first if you’re not naturally extroverted. But more often than not I quickly realize that everyone is there to enjoy the parks and a quick bond can be built at least to ease any tension. And with the cantina and Smuggler’s Run, my “interacting with strangers” abilities are getting a workout!!


This is so true -- at the parks and at D23 events, too! Some people are extroverted anywhere, but for others, even just a shy, but friendly smile is usually enough to start breaking any ice.


----------



## monorailmom

Thanks for all the input, I guess I was more surprised than anything since I don't remember seeing anything about being seated with other parties when I booked it!  We have dined at the Biergarten restaurant in Epcot which also has communal seating.  It's not a deal breaker, it's just not what they prefer. One time they sat us with another couple, who I'm sure was thrilled to be seated with our family of six, but it was fine!!  Another time we were seated with a family with a young baby who barely spoke to us at all.  I'm thinking we will keep our reservation, who knows when we will head out to the west coast again.  (this trip is a graduation request of DS, he has always wanted to see Disneyland). I wanted to be sure we could sit, and see, and enjoy the show without the usual standing in a crowd to do so.


----------



## BecAus

I totally get where you're coming from (btw: it states that it's 'shared seating' under the WOC DP info > 'Know Before You Go' > 'Additional Information' - it's the very last bullet point on the page)
I'm sure you will enjoy the experience.  The food isn't the best dessert plate you'll ever get and neither are the drinks BUT being able to sit and enjoy the show in a relaxed, non-crowded environment can't be beat!
As theluckyrabbit said - on the whole you are likely to find that most people you 'might' be paired with are going to be great - of course there is always the exception to this (the recent thread that was posted with examples of some awful, entitled people being utterly unpleasant and horrible in the Fantasmic seating and waiting for parades etc..) but I think overall, this happens pretty rarely at Disneyland.  Most people are happy and excited to be there.
At least you've done your research and are forewarned that there may be someone else at the table so it won't be a surprise.
Have a great time, I'm sure you will  : )


----------



## Erin M

dieumeye said:


> It’s interesting. I think DL, for whatever reason, attracts a lot of introverted people. But in a lot of cases you’re forced to interact - rides, share tables, share limited space, etc. It can be a bit awkward at first if you’re not naturally extroverted. But more often than not I quickly realize that everyone is there to enjoy the parks and a quick bond can be built at least to ease any tension. And with the cantina and Smuggler’s Run, my “interacting with strangers” abilities are getting a workout!!



I think this is an interesting observation.  I am definitely an introvert (until I get to know you) and so are the adult friends that I (now) take an annual trip with. However, when in line, or at a seated event like the DP, I find that I can always have a conversation because usually with like minded people.  My friends and I were actually discussing something along this line the other day. Introverts flock to introverts because it's easier to have these shared experiences but also not have to put out too much peopley effort because the other introverts just get it.  

FWIW a friend and shared a table at the DP a few years ago and had a lovely time. The couple we were with were super enthusiastic about their day and it was so easy to sit and listen to them. Then the show starts and everyone is too enthralled to talk. It's kind of the perfect amount of extroverting for me.


----------



## sandgrace

I just booked the dessert party for this Saturday (I was surprised there was a table available!) The reserved time says 8:15pm, do we need to line up earlier to get a good table or are the tables assigned when the reservations are made? I'm sure this has been asked before but I've seen conflicting information.  As always thanks for the advice!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

sandgrace said:


> I just booked the dessert party for this Saturday (I was surprised there was a table available!) The reserved time says 8:15pm, do we need to line up earlier to get a good table or are the tables assigned when the reservations are made? I'm sure this has been asked before but I've seen conflicting information.  As always thanks for the advice!


The tables are generally pre-assigned, but there is a bit of wiggle room if you have a special request or if there is a problem with the table you get. I would line up early if you have a request or a special need to discuss with CMs. If you really don't care where you sit (there area only 2 rows of tables in the Dessert Party area), then you can show up later and still be fine. But if you want plenty of time to relax with your sweets and drinks, it's better to arrive before the check in time starts so that you can be done with your food before show time. Ask CMs in the area what time they will allow you to start lining up -- this can vary from day to day.


----------



## MATTERHORN

monorailmom said:


> Hi all!  We will be coming to DL and DCA for the first time in exactly 2 weeks!  I have already booked a dessert party for WOC...but have noticed on this thread that you can be seated with other people not in your party?  It will be me, my DH, and my DS.  Neither of them will be thrilled if other folks are seated at a table with us.  How commonly are parties of 3 seated with others?




Went many times as a party of four, but one time was a party of three and we were sat with a single. I think it's pretty common from what I usually read! He said he booked it last minute that day when he saw an opening.


----------



## jtotheb

Should I be worried that WoC party and dining packages for the week starting 5th August aren't available to book online yet?  At the moment they run to Friday 2nd August.  However, regular bookings at Carthay Circle are available that week and other dining packages (e.g. Fantasmic) are available to book so it isn't like all packages are not available to book.


----------



## BecAus

jtotheb said:


> Should I be worried that WoC party and dining packages for the week starting 5th August aren't available to book online yet?  At the moment they run to Friday 2nd August.  However, regular bookings at Carthay Circle are available that week and other dining packages (e.g. Fantasmic) are available to book so it isn't like all packages are not available to book.


Very likely nothing to worry about, they are just being very slow about loading the dates.  It was the same for July.  It's 'supposed' to be bookable 60 days out but it ended up being 39 days out for July!!
Just keep checking back regularly and hopefully they'll show up soon.


----------



## CarolynFH

Are there any discounts for the dessert party?


----------



## caribbeandream

jtotheb said:


> Should I be worried that WoC party and dining packages for the week starting 5th August aren't available to book online yet?  At the moment they run to Friday 2nd August.  However, regular bookings at Carthay Circle are available that week and other dining packages (e.g. Fantasmic) are available to book so it isn't like all packages are not available to book.


I'm in the same boat!  Waiting for Saturday, August 3rd to open up!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m waiting for August 8th! Guessing when the 60 day window officially opens tomorrow it won’t be ready to book since it’s just showing Aug 2nd now...  Do they load WOC times everyday? Like tomorrow we will see Aug 3rd loaded and so on? Or will they do it all at once to ‘catch up’- I assume I should keep checking daily?


----------



## ktlm

mtfarlin said:


> Going to WOC Dessert Party for the first time on July 3rd
> .....where do you line up and how far in advance should you get in line?? Thanks


We are here tonight and the tables were not pre-assigned. We got in line about 7:45 and although we weren’t first- we had plenty of options. Seems like it goes back and forth between pre- assigned or not. We have done it before it broke for the extended period and it has been both ways.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

The calendar is now showing out until August 10th for the dessert party but it says nothing is available? There’s no way it sold out that quick?


----------



## tlcdoula

caribbeandream said:


> I'm in the same boat!  Waiting for Saturday, August 3rd to open up!


I am waiting for August 1st, I actually called in today to make sure they were just slow at loading them and she said she doesn't have them on her screen yet.  Come on disney!!! haha  Our last trip was to world and I was making reservations months ahead this is killing me


----------



## TikiTikiFan

tlcdoula said:


> I am waiting for August 1st, I actually called in today to make sure they were just slow at loading them and she said she doesn't have them on her screen yet.  Come on disney!!! haha  Our last trip was to world and I was making reservations months ahead this is killing me



Phew. I logically knew there’s no way it sold out but also didn’t like see the angry red ‘all gone’ message that causes me panic attacks.


----------



## katyringo

Anyone done this with a toddler? I know we don’t pay for the 2 year old and they won’t be given a tray. Which is fine, we can all share. What I am wondering about is a drink. She is almost 3, so she will be very aware if brother gets a special drink and she doesn’t. Wondering if we need to grab her something fun before we check in.


----------



## tlcdoula

I was able to get a WOC Dessert reservation for August 3rd yesterday it looks like the first part of August is hope up.   I am curious if anyone has booked August 1st or 2nd.  This was a big of a last min trip just deciding to go last week but even when I called in the Cast Member said she couldn't see anything.  Maybe they were released with the July dates and I missed out.


----------



## monorailmom

Thanks so much for the input everyone!  We had a great time.  I will admit we were underwhelmed by the food at the party (but that's just us, I'm sure others loved it), but our view from a front row table was absolutely spectacular and made the evening worth it!  We didn't end up sharing our table with anyone, though I did see something at the table next to us I didn't love.  That party checked in right next to us..when the CM was confirming their reservation, they said "party of two?"  The DH said well yes, but also our 3yo and 6mo children.  The CM did not look happy but didn't say anything.  They were seated at the table next to us.  They then seated a young couple at their table with them!  I felt so bad for that couple, they were now squished at a table for four with now 5 people (plus baby).  I'm not sure if you don't have to count kids under a certain age, but I think you should.  I know it doesn't seem fair for food, but they definitely still take up space at tightly placed tables.  It didn't affect our enjoyment at all, the kids were very well behaved.  Not sure I'd do it again since we didn't love the food, but the view just couldn't be beat.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Erin M

monorailmom said:


> Thanks so much for the input everyone!  We had a great time.  I will admit we were underwhelmed by the food at the party (but that's just us, I'm sure others loved it), but our view from a front row table was absolutely spectacular and made the evening worth it!  We didn't end up sharing our table with anyone, though I did see something at the table next to us I didn't love.  That party checked in right next to us..when the CM was confirming their reservation, they said "party of two?"  The DH said well yes, but also our 3yo and 6mo children.  The CM did not look happy but didn't say anything.  They were seated at the table next to us.  They then seated a young couple at their table with them!  I felt so bad for that couple, they were now squished at a table for four with now 5 people (plus baby).  I'm not sure if you don't have to count kids under a certain age, but I think you should.  I know it doesn't seem fair for food, but they definitely still take up space at tightly placed tables.  It didn't affect our enjoyment at all, the kids were very well behaved.  Not sure I'd do it again since we didn't love the food, but the view just couldn't be beat.  Thanks again!!!


Yikes, that's poor form on those parents. Maybe if it was just the baby I could understand, but the three year old takes up a whole chair, and those tables don't have enough room for a bunch of chairs. When we did the dessert party a few years ago we had a two almost three year old with us. I couldn't buy her a ticket but I did call to make sure it was ok and noted on the reservation. Just to avoid issues like what you saw. 

I'm so glad you had a good time.  The view is unbeatable!


----------



## katyringo

The theee year old is suppose to be charged full price.. so that’s super sketchy!


----------



## azdisneylover

How often does the dessert/cheese platter get changed? Is is seasonal/holiday?


----------



## CarolynFH

monorailmom said:


> Thanks so much for the input everyone!  We had a great time.  I will admit we were underwhelmed by the food at the party (but that's just us, I'm sure others loved it), but our view from a front row table was absolutely spectacular and made the evening worth it!  We didn't end up sharing our table with anyone, though I did see something at the table next to us I didn't love.  *That party checked in right next to us..when the CM was confirming their reservation, they said "party of two?"  The DH said well yes, but also our 3yo and 6mo children.*  The CM did not look happy but didn't say anything.  They were seated at the table next to us.  They then seated a young couple at their table with them!  I felt so bad for that couple, they were now squished at a table for four with now 5 people (plus baby).  I'm not sure if you don't have to count kids under a certain age, but I think you should.  I know it doesn't seem fair for food, but they definitely still take up space at tightly placed tables.  It didn't affect our enjoyment at all, the kids were very well behaved.  Not sure I'd do it again since we didn't love the food, but the view just couldn't be beat.  Thanks again!!!





Erin M said:


> Yikes, that's poor form on those parents. Maybe if it was just the baby I could understand, but the three year old takes up a whole chair, and those tables don't have enough room for a bunch of chairs. When we did the dessert party a few years ago we had a two almost three year old with us. I couldn't buy her a ticket but I did call to make sure it was ok and noted on the reservation. Just to avoid issues like what you saw.
> 
> I'm so glad you had a good time.  The view is unbeatable!





katyringo said:


> The theee year old is suppose to be charged full price.. so that’s super sketchy!



On Thursday (6/27) I booked for August 26. When searching for availability I had to enter just a total number of guests, but when making the actual reservation I had to enter how many ages 10+, 3-9 and under 3. So (assuming the booking website hasn’t changed, which maybe it has) the couple who brought the 3 year old and infant in addition to their “party of 2” pretty clearly ignored the requirement to enter every “body”! I think they were lucky not to be turned away for lying about the actual size of their party.


----------



## katyringo

CarolynFH said:


> On Thursday (6/27) I booked for August 26. When searching for availability I had to enter just a total number of guests, but when making the actual reservation I had to enter how many ages 10+, 3-9 and under 3. So (assuming the booking website hasn’t changed, which maybe it has) the couple who brought the 3 year old and infant in addition to their “party of 2” pretty clearly ignored the requirement to enter every “body”! I think they were lucky not to be turned away for lying about the actual size of their party.



This is a really good point!!!


----------



## monorailmom

Yes it seemed to us that clearly these people were gaming the system for some reason, or just didn't understand how to book it.  In either case, I do kind of wish the CM had said something and turned them away, since it really wasn't fair to that other couple to have to be seated so uncomfortably.  I know that is a lot to ask of the CM's, but maybe there should be a manager or someone nearby who could help deal with people in situations like this.  The CM clearly didn't want to upset the couple with the kids, but in the end the younger couple ended up paying full price to sit at an over full table.


----------



## Spacecow

We did the dessert party on 6/20 and had a great time. I wasn't too fond of the desserts, they were just okay. The bread basket they bring out to start with was good. We both had the Wonderful Cooler to drink which was good too. It mostly just tasted like blue lemonade with the slightest hint of booze. We were seated in the front row in high top chairs. We got there right as the cast members were laying down the tape for the line, so we were the 3rd party to check in and choose our seats. The view was amazing and 100% worth it and a great way to experience my favorite show.   This was my first trip back to Disneyland Resort in 5 years and World of Color was every bit as amazing as I remembered it. It's still, in my not-so-unbiased opinion, the best nighttime show ever!

As a party of two we were seated with another couple, but it wasn't awkward because they were really nice. Side note: The tables are tiny, and with how much stuff they brought us (water bottles and hot chocolate for all) things got a little cramped!

I think I would've liked this better if it was a dessert buffet vs plated desserts, but I would still definitely do it again.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I went back a few pages but don’t necessarily have the patience to read all 140 pages 

Just a few quick questions:

Our WOC dessert party time says 9:30 and the show starts at 10:15. What time would you recommend lining up?

Are there better seats to go for in this or is all about the same? Are they still preassigned?

ETA: okay I read the first page and saw the high chairs are recommended based on the OP’s suggestion. Is this just because you can see better? Will kids do okay sitting in these taller chairs?

What kind of drink options are there? I’m having a hard time finding recent info on this for some reason.


----------



## katyringo

TikiTikiFan said:


> I went back a few pages but don’t necessarily have the patience to read all 140 pages
> 
> Just a few quick questions:
> 
> Our WOC dessert party time says 9:30 and the show starts at 10:15. What time would you recommend lining up?
> 
> Are there better seats to go for in this or is all about the same? Are they still preassigned?
> 
> ETA: okay I read the first page and saw the high chairs are recommended based on the OP’s suggestion. Is this just because you can see better? Will kids do okay sitting in these taller chairs?
> 
> What kind of drink options are there? I’m having a hard time finding recent info on this for some reason.



I would get to the area around 9-915, but there really isn’t a “bad” seat in the dessert section, but the further back in the line you are the longer you will wait to be seated and get a drink order in. They are pretty efficient. 

I guess what I’m trying to say is, don’t sweat it. 

I’ve sat in both the lower and higher. The higher are like movie director chairs. Our kids are 6 and 2 and so we didn’t want the high top. I attached a picture of our view. I did a high top by myself a few years go and I don’t note a big different in view. 

The drinks are all the usual suspects: soda, juice, hot chocolate. We love the hot chocolate. They also offer some alcoholic beverages. I attached a picture of our dessert plates too. 

Idk why the picture are uploading sideways. 

This was July 4 this year, so just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

katyringo said:


> I would get to the area around 9-915, but there really isn’t a “bad” seat in the dessert section, but the further back in the line you are the longer you will wait to be seated and get a drink order in. They are pretty efficient.
> 
> I guess what I’m trying to say is, don’t sweat it.
> 
> I’ve sat in both the lower and higher. The higher are like movie director chairs. Our kids are 6 and 2 and so we didn’t want the high top. I attached a picture of our view. I did a high top by myself a few years go and I don’t note a big different in view.
> 
> The drinks are all the usual suspects: soda, juice, hot chocolate. We love the hot chocolate. They also offer some alcoholic beverages. I attached a picture of our dessert plates too.
> 
> Idk why the picture are uploading sideways.
> 
> This was July 4 this year, so just a couple weeks ago.



Awesome, that was a huge help! Thank you so much.


----------



## cinnaminny

I think I read you can have two alcoholic beverages, but how many other drinks can you have? Is there a limit?

I also can not remember, is the tip included? Something I paid for included a tip and I can not for the life of me remember what that was. lol


----------



## HydroGuy

TikiTikiFan said:


> I went back a few pages but don’t necessarily have the patience to read all 140 pages
> 
> Just a few quick questions:
> 
> Our WOC dessert party time says 9:30 and the show starts at 10:15. What time would you recommend lining up?
> 
> Are there better seats to go for in this or is all about the same? Are they still preassigned?
> 
> ETA: okay I read the first page and saw the high chairs are recommended based on the OP’s suggestion. Is this just because you can see better? Will kids do okay sitting in these taller chairs?
> 
> What kind of drink options are there? I’m having a hard time finding recent info on this for some reason.


OP here. Please read the first post. It answers some of these questions and has photos and time suggestions.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> ...
> ETA: okay I read the first page and saw the high chairs are recommended based on the OP’s suggestion. Is this just because you can see better? Will kids do okay sitting in these taller chairs?..


It's really up to you whether you choose a high or low table. For most people, it's a comfort or safety reason. Some guests have back problems or balance issues that make a low table safer. For younger kids, a low table can be easier and safer. We've never had a big problem with either, but I know people who only want one or the other.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

theluckyrabbit said:


> It's really up to you whether you choose a high or low table. For most people, it's a comfort or safety reason. Some guests have back problems or balance issues that make a low table safer. For younger kids, a low table can be easier and safer. We've never had a big problem with either, but I know people who only want one or the other.



The kids in our group are older (8 and 9) so sounds like we’d be better off in the tall chairs. They just look more fun to me.


----------



## jclaydon

Hi.  We've got our first trip to Disneyland California coming up in a few weeks!  Have booked the World of Color dessert party for Friday Aug 23rd.  The confirmation states 9.30pm, however I've just noticed that the hours for August have been updated and the show is now at 9.00pm.  Should I get an updated confirmation, or do I just need to remember to turn up earlier?

Thanks


----------



## theluckyrabbit

swimchick1984 said:


> View attachment 419548
> Got this email had a slight oh no they canceled!! Then read it and said well that’s not I bad





jclaydon said:


> Hi.  We've got our first trip to Disneyland California coming up in a few weeks!  Have booked the World of Color dessert party for Friday Aug 23rd.  The confirmation states 9.30pm, however I've just noticed that the hours for August have been updated and the show is now at 9.00pm.  Should I get an updated confirmation, or do I just need to remember to turn up earlier?
> 
> Thanks



Some people are receiving the email shown above. You may receive one soon or you could call Disney to confirm the show time for your Dessert Party date.


----------



## SD33

Does anyone know how the WOC MaxPass reservations work? How are the individual color areas assigned or can you choose?


----------



## SD33

SD33 said:


> Does anyone know how the WOC MaxPass reservations work? How are the individual color areas assigned or can you choose?


Bump


----------



## HydroGuy

SD33 said:


> Does anyone know how the WOC MaxPass reservations work? How are the individual color areas assigned or can you choose?





SD33 said:


> Bump


OP here, and I was hoping someone would answer this too. I will be at DLR in a few weeks myself.

Anyone???


----------



## fly girl

cinnaminny said:


> I think I read you can have two alcoholic beverages, but how many other drinks can you have? Is there a limit?
> 
> I also can not remember, is the tip included? Something I paid for included a tip and I can not for the life of me remember what that was. lol



Tip is included, so it wasn't with your WOC Dessert Package. 

I hate when I can't figure out a charge. (hope you remember. if you're like me it'll be in the middle of the night you'll wake up and go, oh yeah it was xyz!)


----------



## fly girl

TikiTikiFan said:


> I went back a few pages but don’t necessarily have the patience to read all 140 pages
> 
> Just a few quick questions:
> 
> Our WOC dessert party time says 9:30 and the show starts at 10:15. What time would you recommend lining up?
> 
> Are there better seats to go for in this or is all about the same? Are they still preassigned?
> 
> ETA: okay I read the first page and saw the high chairs are recommended based on the OP’s suggestion. Is this just because you can see better? Will kids do okay sitting in these taller chairs?
> 
> What kind of drink options are there? I’m having a hard time finding recent info on this for some reason.



We have been twice. First time, we were the last ones. RSR took longer than anticipated and they already took the Dessert Party sign down. It still wasn't a big deal. We go the last table (high top) and it was a spectacular view. Dessert and drinks came immediately and we had time to eat, chat, and take pics before it began. 

Last time (few weeks ago) we had MP for Incredible Coaster but it broke. We went to see how the line was at 8:45pm and it was already 30+ people deep. We all looked and said, let's go ride Goofy's Sky School instead. We came back and were about 3 tables from the end. (We should have just went on another ride, but we snaked around that line.) Seat was another high top and view was just fine again. Unless you are super picky on where you want to sit, don't worry about it. 

I know they had quite a few non alcoholic choices, but I only remember the booze. lol   It was Sam Adams Seasonal, Sparkling Wine, and their signature drink (its blue with lemonade I believe with vodka, I didn't like it. Dh thought it was ok) Server could tell by my face I didn't like it (oops) so I got sparkling wine instead. lol


----------



## sgrap

theluckyrabbit said:


> Some people are receiving the email shown above. You may receive one soon or you could call Disney to confirm the show time for your Dessert Party date.


We received an e-mail about the time change as well.


----------



## SD33

HydroGuy said:


> OP here, and I was hoping someone would answer this too. I will be at DLR in a few weeks myself.
> 
> Anyone???


Bumping again. Someone has to know.

Does anyone know how the WOC MaxPass reservations work? How are the individual color areas assigned or can you choose?


----------



## dina444444

HydroGuy said:


> OP here, and I was hoping someone would answer this too. I will be at DLR in a few weeks myself.
> 
> Anyone???


It assigns the color. You won’t know till after you reserve it. Like the paper ones they start with blue the yellow. But once you are inside it’s actually easy to cross into the other section.


----------



## SD33

dina444444 said:


> It assigns the color. You won’t know till after you reserve it. Like the paper ones they start with blue the yellow. But once you are inside it’s actually easy to cross into the other section.


Thank you!


----------



## LizzyS

We have actually never seen WOC, but I would like to do the dessert party for our wedding anniversary if it's offered that day on our next trip.

Will it be offered on a Wednesday in late February, though?  I want to say that I think I remember it being offered a lot more in the off season than Fantasmic, but I haven't paid a ton of attention in the past, in all honesty.


----------



## dina444444

LizzyS said:


> We have actually never seen WOC, but I would like to do the dessert party for our wedding anniversary if it's offered that day on our next trip.
> 
> Will it be offered on a Wednesday in late February, though?  I want to say that I think I remember it being offered a lot more in the off season than Fantasmic, but I haven't paid a ton of attention in the past, in all honesty.


World of color is offered nightly as is the dessert party as long as it’s not down for refurbishment. It usually goes down for a couple of weeks of refurbishment in the winter time though.


----------



## LizzyS

dina444444 said:


> World of color is offered nightly as is the dessert party as long as it’s not down for refurbishment. It usually goes down for a couple of weeks of refurbishment in the winter time though.



Thank you!  That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## HydroGuy

dina444444 said:


> It assigns the color. You won’t know till after you reserve it. Like the paper ones they start with blue the yellow. But once you are inside it’s actually easy to cross into the other section.


I like Yellow. Do you know if one gets the WOC FP, and it is blue, can one cancel it and keep trying until one gets yellow?


----------



## dina444444

HydroGuy said:


> I like Yellow. Do you know if one gets the WOC FP, and it is blue, can one cancel it and keep trying until one gets yellow?


Yes. You can cancel and rebook the shows like regular FPs through maxpass.


----------



## SD33

HydroGuy said:


> I like Yellow. Do you know if one gets the WOC FP, and it is blue, can one cancel it and keep trying until one gets yellow?


Replying to this so you'll see this question, Hydroguy. I know you are the man when it comes to WOC. It's been a couple of years since I saw the show. How soon do we need to line up to get a front and center rail spot with a yellow fastpass? Is 60 minutes cutting it too close? I think we used to do 90.


----------



## HydroGuy

SD33 said:


> Replying to this so you'll see this question, Hydroguy. I know you are the man when it comes to WOC. It's been a couple of years since I saw the show. How soon do we need to line up to get a front and center rail spot with a yellow fastpass? Is 60 minutes cutting it too close? I think we used to do 90.


All my experience was before WOC reopened in Feb. And that experience says still 90 minutes early to get a great spot. 60 was hit or miss. I am planning to see WOC in 2 weeks thru regular FP and am going to do 90. I am seeing it a second time with dessert party and will do 60 for that. With WOC first timers (relatives of mine).


----------



## DisneylandGrandma

Is it worth the price?


----------



## CherylGonz

We felt having a place to sit at the end of a long night was worth the price


----------



## DisTXMom

We did it once a few years ago and have decided to do it again.  For us, the reasons it is worth it  are 1) we don’t want to arrive and get in line 1 hour & 45 minutes beforehand with a fastpass or a little less than that on a dining package and 2) We liked being able to sit and relax before and during the show (which is >20 minutes long) af the end of a long day.  The downside is it’s less immersive than a front rail spot( which is awesome I just don’t know if we’d be successful in securing it again and it’s not worth it for us otherwise).

Also, since our DD’s are >3, they’d be adult price for a dining package so the dessert party isn’t much more expensive than a dining package for us.  We have 1 chance to see WOC on our trip and the dining package makes it stress free.


----------



## avalon451

I have done it both ways, dining package with FP, and dessert party. I would pick the dessert party, hands down, every time. With the FP, you have to arrive and line up SO early to get a shot at a rail. Then you sit. And sit. More and more people squish in. Then you all have to stand up, and you start to feel like a sardine. If you didn't get a rail spot, chances are your view might be blocked if you're short (like me) or somebody hikes their kids up on their shoulders and blocks your view-- all too common.  Whereas if you have the dessert party,  you don't have to line up so early-- your spot is guaranteed, so if you roll up 10 minutes before the show starts, you'll still get a good seat with a good view. I still like to get there a good 45 minutes to an hour early, because then you have time to order your two drinks and enjoy some of the snacks while you wait comfortably in your chair. Also sometimes the CMs will ask you which seating you prefer-- we had the high tops at the rail and it was incredible.. You may have to share with somebody if you're a party of 2 or 3-- DH and I shared with a mom and her daughter last time, but it was fine.


----------



## smartlabelprint

It depends. I can’t afford it for my whole fam. But dh doesn’t like shows so he took kids home to bed. My sis and I did the party. It’s was nice walking up leisurely!

With the whole fam staking out a spot early can be fun too. Play the light wheel game on phone.


----------



## PatMcDuck

It is my favorite dessert party, including the options at WDW.


----------



## 22Tink

Definitely worth the price for us. Treats, drinks and a seat to relax in while we watch the show. Our favourite splurge!


----------



## SD33

HydroGuy said:


> All my experience was before WOC reopened in Feb. And that experience says still 90 minutes early to get a great spot. 60 was hit or miss. I am planning to see WOC in 2 weeks thru regular FP and am going to do 90. I am seeing it a second time with dessert party and will do 60 for that. With WOC first timers (relatives of mine).


Thank you, Hydroguy! I think we’ll shoot for 90 as well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneylandGrandma said:


> Is it worth the price?


"Worth it" is completely subjective and different for each person. The Dessert Party is definitely fun and a very nice splurge. But it is possible to see WOC with good viewing from each viewing section: free FP, regular dining package FP, and the Dessert Party. AND the risk and possibility of poor viewing exist in all those sections, too. We've done all the sections and had good-to-great viewing in all. You are looking at an inverse ratio of price:wait time -- more $$ = less wait time, more wait time = less money/free. Only you can know which option is the best fit for you.
Free FP: biggest pro is the price tag, but this option requires the most time investment for the best view (about 90 minutes) -- and the view can be very good.
Regular Dining Package: WCT area is up front/CCR area is further back -- advantage here is that you get a full meal for the price paid (which is a big deal for some people) -- and if you were planning on dining at these restaurants anyway, why not get a WOC FP thrown in? There is some wait time involved, but not nearly as much as with the free FPs, and the views can be very good, too.
Dessert Party: good-to-great views overall (but there is a risk of poor viewing -- we've had reports of this), but the price tag is high, and the desserts aren't to everyone's liking. Minimal amount of wait time compared to the other options. Be aware that if you are a small party or solo, you will probably be seated with another party. This is stated on the webpage.


----------



## EilonwyAskOnce

Debating between the dining package at the Wine Country Trattoria or the dessert party for late September on a Saturday night - what would you do?


----------



## LizzyS

Next time we go, I'm going to do the dessert party.  We did the fireworks dessert party in Magic Kingdom last year and loved it, so that plays heavily into the decision.  Although the WOC dessert party isn't a buffet like the one at MK for the fireworks, I still think we'll really enjoy it.


----------



## Aladora

We have done the dining package at WCT once, the dining package at Carthay twice and the dessert party once. We are going again in a couple of weeks and I have booked the dessert party again. For us, having a table and chairs to sit at is well worth the cost, never mind the desserts and drinks!


----------



## EilonwyAskOnce

Thanks!!!


----------



## poptart90

I vote the table & chairs at the Dessert Party too! The view is unbeatable - for us, the snacks were so-so, but we’ve done it several times just to have a place to plop down at the end of the night.


----------



## gillep

We have done both and much prefer the dessert party, especially over WCT, not a fan of that restaurant at all. Much prefer the food at Carthay but would still choose the party over the Carthay package to be able to sit for the show. We didn't really prefer the desserts (I don't tend to like Disney desserts so I wasn't surprised) but I did enjoy the more savory options at the party.


----------



## pharmama

Another vote for the dessert party.  DD14 loves WCT so we've done the WoC dining package there a couple of times too but as others have said, having a seat and relaxed viewing for the show is so awesome so we tend to prefer the dessert party (I think I've done it 4 or 5 times now...).  The desserts are pretty good- there's TONS of stuff.  We usually do OK with a very light dinner or decent sized snack a few hours before then the cheese/fruit/breadsticks (and of course desserts) are plenty of food.


----------



## KPeterso

We did the dessert party a few weeks ago. The view was great, but having a place to sit was priceless! We loved it and will do it again!


----------



## gpjacobs

Does anyone know if they offer dessert substitutions for those who are gluten-free?


----------



## bcinohio

Can they seat a party of 5 at the tables for the dessert party?  I thought I saw somewhere they were tables of 4.


----------



## pharmama

gpjacobs said:


> Does anyone know if they offer dessert substitutions for those who are gluten-free?



Yes they offer gluten free plates.  Request it on your reservation and then they usually call to confirm.  On my last booking I had both gluten and dairy free guests (one GF person and one DF person) and they accommodated both.  DD14 (the GF) and my friend (the DF) were very happy with what they were given.  They brought DD14 a basket of GF bread as well.


----------



## pharmama

bcinohio said:


> Can they seat a party of 5 at the tables for the dessert party?  I thought I saw somewhere they were tables of 4.



They can fit 5 around a table.  We had 5 in June.


----------



## bcinohio

Thanks.  I'm going to see about booking the party of our Dec trip.


----------



## pharmama

bcinohio said:


> Thanks.  I'm going to see about booking the party of our Dec trip.



WoC Season of Light is my FAVORITE WoC show- it will be even better enjoyed at the dessert party!  Hmm...maybe I should think about doing this too...I do have a December birthday after all....


----------



## gpjacobs

pharmama said:


> Yes they offer gluten free plates.  Request it on your reservation and then they usually call to confirm.  On my last booking I had both gluten and dairy free guests (one GF person and one DF person) and they accommodated both.  DD14 (the GF) and my friend (the DF) were very happy with what they were given.  They brought DD14 a basket of GF bread as well.


Thank you! This is fantastic info. I'll keep this mind for our upcoming trip!


----------



## LizzyS

Is the dessert party bookable at 60 days out or 30?  I only see dates through September 2nd in the calendar on the website right now.


----------



## Abbey1

Another vote for the dessert party. We’ve done the dessert party twice and the dining package at Wine Country Trattoria and are planning on booking the dessert party if/when it becomes available for the Halloween party. Nothing beats a table and chairs to watch WOC. The desserts and drinks are fine, but that’s not the reason we book it.

 Even with the dining packages, people will still arrive early to get in the front of that viewing section. With the party, you have a table and chairs waiting for you whenever you get there and the view is great from anywhere in that section.


----------



## pharmama

LizzyS said:


> Is the dessert party bookable at 60 days out or 30?  I only see dates through September 2nd in the calendar on the website right now.



In theory 60 BUT, like F! packages, it's tied to the entertainment calendar and almost never actually comes out at 60 days.  It tends to come out in random chunks so you just have to keep checking.


----------



## B3rlingirl

pharmama said:


> Another vote for the dessert party.  DD14 loves WCT so we've done the WoC dining package there a couple of times too but as others have said, having a seat and relaxed viewing for the show is so awesome so we tend to prefer the dessert party (I think I've done it 4 or 5 times now...).  The desserts are pretty good- there's TONS of stuff.  We usually do OK with a very light dinner or decent sized snack a few hours before then the cheese/fruit/breadsticks (and of course desserts) are plenty of food.


I was wondering about the portion size ... it doesn’t look like much on the photos...
and I don’t eat cheese so that would cut the portion in half for me... 
so how filling are the sweet treats and the bread?


----------



## LizzyS

pharmama said:


> In theory 60 BUT, like F! packages, it's tied to the entertainment calendar and almost never actually comes out at 60 days.  It tends to come out in random chunks so you just have to keep checking.



Thank you!!!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Big kid and I are in debate over world of Color. He sees you can see it from anywhere. I want a dessert party perhaps ?im thinking he’s thinking it will lower wait times on the rides ..all thoughts please ? Lol


----------



## NorthernCalMom

No lower wait times on the rides at the current schedule: the rest of the park closes at 10pm, while WOC doesn’t start until 10:15.


----------



## fly girl

I LOVE the dessert party. Granted, it is a splurge. But when you are short, being able to comfortably sit down and watch without a tall person's bulbous head blocking your view is worth every last penny!


----------



## BritBrit

Question about the dessert party - must all the members of your party check in / be seated at once? My husband will be coming from a conference that ends right around 9:30pm at the Grand. My daughter and I would like to check in on time. Thanks!


----------



## fly girl

Done both. Hands down DESSERT PARTY!!! Worth the price tag.  

Being able to relax and watch without heads blocking your view.  Oh yeah!


----------



## ImDMous

You can see the fountains from anywhere around the lake but you can only see the projections from the side where the viewing area is.  You can see them a bit from the bridge to Paradise Pier if you stay towards the viewing area end.  You can't really see them at all once you get up to Lamplight Lounge or anywhere in Paradise Pier.  If you want to actually see the show, you really need to be in the viewing area.


----------



## pharmama

B3rlingirl said:


> I was wondering about the portion size ... it doesn’t look like much on the photos...
> and I don’t eat cheese so that would cut the portion in half for me...
> so how filling are the sweet treats and the bread?



I'd say no cheese removes about a third of the plate.  The desserts are pretty filling-several of them are quite rich like the cheesecake and chocolate cake.  But obviously filling up on desserts is a little different than less decadent items.  The bread when we went in June included a delicious soft pretzel breadsticks that was pretty hefty as well as some flaky/crispy twists that had parmesan cheese on them (not sure if that would rule them out for you or if you just don't eat plain cheese) and some decent sized water crackers.

Perhaps this photo will help several people.  You can see the breadbaskets on the table though not details of their contents, sorry.  The large brown thing is the soft pretzel stick. We had two baskets for our table of 5 (plus the GF basket).  You can also see a few people's plates to get an idea of the size of things. The girl in yellow has the GF plate with the GF bread basket next to it. @bcinohio you can see how 5 people fit around the table.  It's a little tight but do able.


----------



## Elle23

I’m waiting to book this for our September trip! None of the extra events/ packages are bookable yet!


----------



## B3rlingirl

pharmama said:


> I'd say no cheese removes about a third of the plate.  The desserts are pretty filling-several of them are quite rich like the cheesecake and chocolate cake.  But obviously filling up on desserts is a little different than less decadent items.  The bread when we went in June included a delicious soft pretzel breadsticks that was pretty hefty as well as some flaky/crispy twists that had parmesan cheese on them (not sure if that would rule them out for you or if you just don't eat plain cheese) and some decent sized water crackers.
> 
> Perhaps this photo will help several people.  You can see the breadbaskets on the table though not details of their contents, sorry.  The large brown thing is the soft pretzel stick. We had two baskets for our table of 5 (plus the GF basket).  You can also see a few people's plates to get an idea of the size of things. The girl in yellow has the GF plate with the GF bread basket next to it. @bcinohio you can see how 5 people fit around the table.  It's a little tight but do able.


Thank you! That helps.

To the OP...: I would do the dessert party. You have some spaces around you and you can sit...
you don’t really get that much benefit from the dining package compared to the regular FP viewing as far as I’ve read ... It might be worth thinking about if you wanna eat at the wine trattoria anyways but otherwise I would do the dessert party...


----------



## kikismom

pharmama said:


> Yes they offer gluten free plates.  Request it on your reservation and then they usually call to confirm.  On my last booking I had both gluten and dairy free guests (one GF person and one DF person) and they accommodated both.  DD14 (the GF) and my friend (the DF) were very happy with what they were given.  They brought DD14 a basket of GF bread as well.



Do you remember what the gluten free plate had for substitutions by any chance? I'd like to see WOC again, we went about 8 years ago and haven't been back since because I didn't like the wait and then not being able to see anyway.


----------



## Meredith71

Do the reservations for the dessert party book up fast? I am used to WDW and new to Disneyland. Thanks!


----------



## pharmama

kikismom said:


> Do you remember what the gluten free plate had for substitutions by any chance? I'd like to see WOC again, we went about 8 years ago and haven't been back since because I didn't like the wait and then not being able to see anyway.



DD and I don't remember everything but it definitely had a bit more fruit than the other plates, chocolate covered strawberries, a couple of macarons (which the regular plates also have), a brownie, a panna cotta type thing and we think maybe one other item but aren't 100% sure.  She was very satisfied with it and didn't finish everything.


----------



## pharmama

Meredith71 said:


> Do the reservations for the dessert party book up fast? I am used to WDW and new to Disneyland. Thanks!



Not WDW fast but they do usually sell out.  I've been able to get them within a few days of the date on occasion or even the day before when it was a slower time at the parks but better to book earlier if  you can.  One of the challenges is catching when they actually release dates for booking as it's never at the 60 day mark like other dining and isn't consistent when they will be released...you just have to keep checking until they show up as mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## avalon451

gpjacobs said:


> Does anyone know if they offer dessert substitutions for those who are gluten-free?


Yes. We are gluten free and you just need to let them know when you make the reservation. Actually, when we did it, I somehow left it out of our reservation request-- so when we got up to the podium to be seated and mentioned it, they started scrambling. I felt bad because it was really my fault for not double checking my reservation request. But they came through beautifully. They offered us creme brulee first, and we kind of balked; then they offered to just give us the usual plate which we could pick through for what we could eat (the macaron and the rice krispie treat, I believe, were safe-- not sure what's on there now). Then they gave us an additional plate of extra fruit and cheese. It was great.

I should also note that this was just DH and I--- and while our daughters are celiac, we are just kind of sensitive, and cross-contamination doesn't generally affect us. So we were pretty safe with picking through the regular offerings, though that wouldn't work for the very sensitive.

Also, another vote for the dessert party. I've done both Wine Country Trattoria dining package and the dessert party, and hands down the dessert party is worth it. You have a guaranteed good view with much less wait, no standing, and snacks. With the dining package, you still have to line up 90 minutes early to get a good spot, you have to sit and wait forever, then stand and wait forever, squished like sardines. Then, unless you managed to get right at the railing, you could still lose your view when the tall person steps in front of you or hoists their toddler on their shoulders.


----------



## Meredith71

pharmama said:


> Not WDW fast but they do usually sell out.  I've been able to get them within a few days of the date on occasion or even the day before when it was a slower time at the parks but better to book earlier if  you can.  One of the challenges is catching when they actually release dates for booking as it's never at the 60 day mark like other dining and isn't consistent when they will be released...you just have to keep checking until they show up as mentioned earlier in the thread.


Thank you! I am looking for Sept. 12. Right now reservations only go through September 2. I was worried if I didn't get it right when it opened we might miss out. I'll be checking daily though.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TammyLynn33 said:


> Big kid and I are in debate over world of Color. He sees you can see it from anywhere. I want a dessert party perhaps ?im thinking he’s thinking it will lower wait times on the rides ..all thoughts please ? Lol


Read through the first post in this super thread and explain the viewing situation to Big Kid. Yes, you can "see" WOC from anywhere in the general area around Paradise Bay, but... that doesn't mean that you can actually see the show. You'll be able to see the tops of the fountains, maybe a glimpse of the water screens, and you'll definitely hear the music, but that's all. Which is a really poor way to see a great show. Sort of like being in the very back row behind very tall people for a parade or fireworks -- yes, you can "see" -- sort of. Do the Dessert Party if you really want to see WOC and the budget allows..


----------



## Elle23

I just checked and dates are now loaded for September!!

....or maybe not!  I went to click on the dates and it says no tables are available. I guess they are still working on it.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So with the dessert package how long in advance do you need to line up ?




avalon451 said:


> Yes. We are gluten free and you just need to let them know when you make the reservation. Actually, when we did it, I somehow left it out of our reservation request-- so when we got up to the podium to be seated and mentioned it, they started scrambling. I felt bad because it was really my fault for not double checking my reservation request. But they came through beautifully. They offered us creme brulee first, and we kind of balked; then they offered to just give us the usual plate which we could pick through for what we could eat (the macaron and the rice krispie treat, I believe, were safe-- not sure what's on there now). Then they gave us an additional plate of extra fruit and cheese. It was great.
> 
> I should also note that this was just DH and I--- and while our daughters are celiac, we are just kind of sensitive, and cross-contamination doesn't generally affect us. So we were pretty safe with picking through the regular offerings, though that wouldn't work for the very sensitive.
> 
> Also, another vote for the dessert party. I've done both Wine Country Trattoria dining package and the dessert party, and hands down the dessert party is worth it. You have a guaranteed good view with much less wait, no standing, and snacks. With the dining package, you still have to line up 90 minutes early to get a good spot, you have to sit and wait forever, then stand and wait forever, squished like sardines. Then, unless you managed to get right at the railing, you could still lose your view when the tall person steps in front of you or hoists their toddler on their shoulders.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Thanks . I’m assuming big kid isn’t overly interested hence why he’s not reading it himself. 
I see the big thread and well I’ll try. I work straight through till when we leave now and I’ve got kids going in three different directions for the week so packing has started and it will be a nightmare time is of the essence now as they say lol 




theluckyrabbit said:


> Read through the first post in this super thread and explain the viewing situation to Big Kid. Yes, you can "see" WOC from anywhere in the general area around Paradise Bay, but... that doesn't mean that you can actually see the show. You'll be able to see the tops of the fountains, maybe a glimpse of the water screens, and you'll definitely hear the music, but that's all. Which is a really poor way to see a great show. Sort of like being in the very back row behind very tall people for a parade or fireworks -- yes, you can "see" -- sort of. Do the Dessert Party if you really want to see WOC and the budget allows..


----------



## Skjhjb

September reservations are up and booking!!

It lists 7:30 as the time, so I'm assuming that will eventually change?

And the rest of the schedule is not up yet either (park hours and such) but you can still make a WOC dessert party reservation.


----------



## Elle23

Skjhjb said:


> September reservations are up and booking!!
> 
> It lists 7:30 as the time, so I'm assuming that will eventually change?
> 
> And the rest of the schedule is not up yet either (park hours and such) but you can still make a WOC dessert party reservation.



I am booked for September 12th!!


----------



## Nonsuch

Skjhjb said:


> September reservations are up and booking!!
> It lists 7:30 as the time, so I'm assuming that will eventually change?


It might mean the showtime is 8:15, and perhaps a second show 

Halloween party nights will not have DP


----------



## Elle23

Nonsuch said:


> It might mean the showtime is 8:15, and perhaps a second show
> 
> Halloween party nights will not have DP



It looks like DCA closes at 8 pm the week we are there, which seems awful early. DL is open till midnight.


----------



## avalon451

I just booked for Friday, Sept 13th, and it shows the time as 9:15 for that night.


----------



## kikismom

pharmama said:


> DD and I don't remember everything but it definitely had a bit more fruit than the other plates, chocolate covered strawberries, a couple of macarons (which the regular plates also have), a brownie, a panna cotta type thing and we think maybe one other item but aren't 100% sure.  She was very satisfied with it and didn't finish everything.



Ooh thanks! I love panda cotta ever since having to cut out gluten I miss baked goods so much so the brownie has me drooling too.


----------



## chimo2u

avalon451 said:


> I just booked for Friday, Sept 13th, and it shows the time as 9:15 for that night.


We booked the Dessert party for labour day! Figured it would be a good way to start off our trip! (sept 2-7) now if only they’d release F! Dining pkg’s all would be good!!


----------



## YayforMickey

Does anyone happen to know if they still give kids the cool light-up cup at the dessert party, and if so, what the age cutoff is to get it?


----------



## gpjacobs

avalon451 said:


> Yes. We are gluten free and you just need to let them know when you make the reservation. Actually, when we did it, I somehow left it out of our reservation request-- so when we got up to the podium to be seated and mentioned it, they started scrambling. I felt bad because it was really my fault for not double checking my reservation request. But they came through beautifully. They offered us creme brulee first, and we kind of balked; then they offered to just give us the usual plate which we could pick through for what we could eat (the macaron and the rice krispie treat, I believe, were safe-- not sure what's on there now). Then they gave us an additional plate of extra fruit and cheese. It was great.
> 
> I should also note that this was just DH and I--- and while our daughters are celiac, we are just kind of sensitive, and cross-contamination doesn't generally affect us. So we were pretty safe with picking through the regular offerings, though that wouldn't work for the very sensitive.
> 
> Also, another vote for the dessert party. I've done both Wine Country Trattoria dining package and the dessert party, and hands down the dessert party is worth it. You have a guaranteed good view with much less wait, no standing, and snacks. With the dining package, you still have to line up 90 minutes early to get a good spot, you have to sit and wait forever, then stand and wait forever, squished like sardines. Then, unless you managed to get right at the railing, you could still lose your view when the tall person steps in front of you or hoists their toddler on their shoulders.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## jennine

Will they still be showing the regular WOC show on non-Halloween party nights?  I wasn't sure if it was as easy as flicking a switch to change shows or not.....


----------



## Erin M

jennine said:


> Will they still be showing the regular WOC show on non-Halloween party nights?  I wasn't sure if it was as easy as flicking a switch to change shows or not.....


Reports are that they will!


----------



## haileymarie92

DW and I have done the dessert party a few times now. We’re planning a trip first week of September with her dad and wondering if he’d enjoy this for his birthday. Only drawback is that he is diabetic and won’t eat any of the desserts. Anyone have any experience ordering a diabetic plate?


----------



## MaryPoppins983

I went to book a World of Color Dining Package for October 9th, and starting the week of September 29, there are no dates available to book.  Any ideas why?


----------



## dieumeye

MaryPoppins983 said:


> I went to book a World of Color Dining Package for October 9th, and starting the week of September 29, there are no dates available to book.  Any ideas why?


They are not open/available yet. Keep checking as times will probably become available sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## avalon451

haileymarie92 said:


> DW and I have done the dessert party a few times now. We’re planning a trip first week of September with her dad and wondering if he’d enjoy this for his birthday. Only drawback is that he is diabetic and won’t eat any of the desserts. Anyone have any experience ordering a diabetic plat


Not the diabetic plate, but they were very accommodating with our gluten intolerance. I would email the special diets people and ask about it?  Special.Diets@disneyland.com


----------



## smartlabelprint

YayforMickey said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they still give kids the cool light-up cup at the dessert party, and if so, what the age cutoff is to get it?


I don’t think so.


----------



## BecAus

smartlabelprint said:


> I don’t think so.


I agree.  I don't think so.  We were there second week of July.  I didn't actually have a kid with me, for the first time, but I didn't notice any of the cups at the other tables : (


----------



## midnight star

How are the dining packages for Carthay and Wine Country Trattoria for World of Color? I feel like everyone swears by the dessert package, that I forgot these 2 restaurants gave dining packages. Do they give you a good view of the show?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

It did it once (Carthay). I wouldn’t do it again. You have to stand and you still have to get there early if you want a decent spot.


----------



## violina

I've done Carthay's and that led to a great spot for WOC. My best friend and I definitely enjoyed the delicious food over at Carthay and were pleasantly surprised at the viewing area. As a note, we did get there early and managed to get seating on the stairs.


----------



## avalon451

I did Wine Country Trattoria-- nice meal for lunch.  And I got a great spot at the rail. But you have to get there so early, like 90 minutes. Sit forever. Finally stand up. Squished like sardines. I ended up giving my rail spot to two little kids right behind me who wouldn't have been able to see much.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

We've done all the dining packages (and the free FP areas, too). Had great viewing from all the sections. For the non-Dessert Party packages, we like CCR because we like the food and ambiance of that restaurant. We'll do WCT with friends if that's the menu they prefer, but the service can be slow, so factor that into your schedule. For us, it's not a problem investing the time to wait for great viewing spots. It's a welcome time to rest our legs, catch up on our day, check email, etc. The CCR area has some steps where you can sit before the show starts. It's never been packed full when we go, but I've heard that it can get crowded. If you want to go up to the WCT area, you can ask to do so. If DH wants a full meal for the money, we'll do CCR. If we really want seats, we'll do the Dessert Party. And if we have the time, we'll do free FPs, get sundaes from Ghirardelli while waiting, and have our own dessert party with a great view.


----------



## midnight star

Thanks everyone. I told my friends all of the replies.  They may just not do the dining packages and use the fastpasses.


----------



## TammyLynn33

We got one thia am for tonight . What town should we check in ? 
Thanks


----------



## figment_jii

As early as you are willing.  As with any of the WoC viewing areas, the best spots will go first.  I don't remember exactly what time it says the viewing area opens, but there will be guests there before then.  If you don't care as much about where you're watching from, then you can wait until closer to show time.  Personally, I'd probably aim for about 15 minutes before the viewing area opens.  While you probably won't be the first guests in, you should still have a shot at a decent-to-okay spot.


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

We went last week and arrived about 75-80 min prior to the show.  There are already quite a few people in line ahead of us.  It was quite frustrating that they held us in the waiting queue until 15 minutes before showtime.  I had planned to go get food/drinks once we had found a spot.  They then herded us all in on the second tier and were not allowing anyone down to the bottom level.  I was assuming once we got toward the middle we could go down to the bottom but I ended up having to backtrack through all of the people back to the end and then go down to the bottom level which they had opened by that time.  If you want to be the very front just be sure to ask for the wet zone area and keep going all the way down to the bottom. You will get wet but the view is great!  We would’ve been one of the first people down there but as it was we ended up one person deep on the rail but the family was extremely nice enough to stand 2 deep and give us rail 2 deep.  Thankfully, because they were very tall! 
Good luck and enjoy!

Ps...we always wear dollar ponchos.  I think everyone around us thought we were crazy but then they were very jealous by the end of the show !


----------



## mamamary

I’m planning my first trip for next month and had no idea you could get wet!


----------



## SD33

mamamary said:


> I’m planning my first trip for next month and had no idea you could get wet!


Not just wet. Soaked to the bone. It's happened to the people around us twice. We were safe and sound in our ponchos. The view from the front rail (especially yellow zone) is not to be missed. It's my favorite experience at any Disney park. Period. 

Have fun!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Thanks everyone. I told my friends all of the replies.  They may just not do the dining packages and use the fastpasses.


If they choose to go with the free FPs, make sure they read the first post (with the map!) of the World of Color Superthread and that they understand that the more time they invest waiting for spots, the better those spots will be. Show up at the last minute at your own peril!


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> If they choose to go with the free FPs, make sure they read the first post (with the map!) of the World of Color Superthread and that they understand that the more time they invest waiting for spots, the better those spots will be. Show up at the last minute at your own peril!


Yes. I warned them. I will warn them again lol. The dining packages are just too much for them right now. I will be with them all day Sunday, but will head out around 9, they will be at DCA for world of color without me.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Yes. I warned them. I will warn them again lol. The dining packages are just too much for them right now. I will be with them all day Sunday, but will head out around 9, they will be at DCA for world of color without me.


Go over the map on the first page of this superthread with them and have them pick 2 or 3 spots they want. Then go to Paradise Bay during the day and actually look at those spots so they know where to go when the viewing area opens. If their first choice is gone, they can head immediately for spot 2, etc. Giving yourself plenty of time to wait and knowing where you want to go are key to getting good viewing for WOC with free FPs!


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> Go over the map on the first page of this superthread with them and have them pick 2 or 3 spots they want. Then go to Paradise Bay during the day and actually look at those spots so they know where to go when the viewing area opens. If their first choice is gone, they can head immediately for spot 2, etc. Giving yourself plenty of time to wait and knowing where you want to go are key to getting good viewing for WOC with free FPs!


Perfect thank you! I am not as well versed when it comes to WOC. This will help


----------



## Singinglizzie

We were hoping to do a WOC dinning package in October, but park hours and packages have yet to be released even though we are less than 60 days out.  I read recently that there is a new WOC for the Oogie Boogie bash in Sept & October, which we aren't planning to attend.  What does this mean for the regular WOC?  Will it be held on non Oogie Boogie dates?  This is the first year that the Oogie Boogie will be held at California Adventure park, so I don't know what to make of this.  Anyone know?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Disney announced that the original WOC will run on non-party nights.


----------



## SusieQ93

We're doing the World of Color Dessert Party in a couple weeks.  I did it a few years ago and remember lining up early and getting a table I liked, but I just don't remember how early I got in line.  The dessert party start time is 8:15.  What time should my husband and I get in line? 7? 7:15?  I always seem to underestimate when people will start lining up for things like this. TIA!


----------



## JavaDuck

When we did the dessert party a few years ago we got in line 45 minutes the start time. We were the 5th or 6th party in line.  We still had a choice of a low or high table.


----------



## dieumeye

I just did it a couple weeks ago. Showtime was 10:15, ticket said 9:30, and we showed up around 9:15. There were at least 10 parties in front of us, and plenty more got in line behind us as we waited. We ended up with a great front row lowtop table at the top of the steps.


----------



## GoingSince1990

We got in line about 8:20 for a 9:30 party a couple of weeks ago and there was just one party in front of us. A bit on the early side but we were a party of six, and it was two people’s first time at the party and I really wanted the best possible table (front row high top). I don’t mind getting in line early as one person can hold the spot while others can go to the bathroom, get snacks, even do nearby rides like Little Mermaid.


----------



## Nonsuch

SD33 said:


> Not just wet. Soaked to the bone. It's happened to the people around us twice. We were safe and sound in our ponchos. The view from the front rail (especially yellow zone) is not to be missed. It's my favorite experience at any Disney park. Period.


That is a bold statement 
World of Color is my favorite show, but I’ve never viewed from the front rail. I’ll make an effort to view from the front rail on my next visit


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Nonsuch said:


> That is a bold statement
> World of Color is my favorite show, but I’ve never viewed from the front rail. I’ll make an effort to view from the front rail on my next visit


Viewing from the front rail in the wet zone really is a different experience than viewing from any of the Dining Package areas or any of the "big picture" views. We love the wet zone (but only when the wind is blowing away from the area!) -- it really is fun, people sing along and dance (when it isn't too packed), and the super up close view of the fountains and colors just sucks you into the show. If you wear glasses, bring a cleaning cloth!


----------



## B3rlingirl

theluckyrabbit said:


> Viewing from the front rail in the wet zone really is a different experience than viewing from any of the Dining Package areas or any of the "big picture" views. We love the wet zone (but only when the wind is blowing away from the area!) -- it really is fun, people sing along and dance (when it isn't too packed), and the super up close view of the fountains and colors just sucks you into the show. If you wear glasses, bring a cleaning cloth!


Sounds like a lot of fun(would love to try that out...) but I guess you’ll have to arrive pretty early to secure those spots... and I really can’t stand that long in one spot (we did WOC a couple of years ago and arrived like 15 min before time stated on the FP slip and we had to stand almost the entire time...all that standing and waiting in one was horrible...and all that for 3 row somewhere in the middle with a mediocre view...that’s why we consider the dessert party)


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun(would love to try that out...) but I guess you’ll have to arrive pretty early to secure those spots... and I really can’t stand that long in one spot (we did WOC a couple of years ago and arrived like 15 min before time stated on the FP slip and we had to stand almost the entire time...all that standing and waiting in one was horrible...and all that for 3 row somewhere in the middle with a mediocre view...that’s why we consider the dessert party)


It isn't always that bad -- not everyone wants to be up front in the wet zone! If you bring ponchos, you can be there any time (who cares about wind direction!), so you wouldn't have to be as picky about the weather as we are. If you aren't solo, take turns holding the spots and leaving the area. We take turns going for snacks and drinks and bringing them back so that everyone can sit back against the railing and enjoy.
For other free FP viewing, you really need to invest at least 90 minutes to get great spots -- that will almost guarantee spots up at a railing where you can sit while you wait and lean back on the rail. Again, take turns holding the spots and leaving to get snacks for everyone. We bring back sundaes from Ghirardelli and make our own dessert party.


----------



## avalon451

GoingSince1990 said:


> We got in line about 8:20 for a 9:30 party a couple of weeks ago and there was just one party in front of us. A bit on the early side but we were a party of six, and it was two people’s first time at the party and I really wanted the best possible table (front row high top). I don’t mind getting in line early as one person can hold the spot while others can go to the bathroom, get snacks, even do nearby rides like Little Mermaid.


We'll be a party of six, too, so this is good to know. How did they seat you? Four at one hightop, two at another, (and shared with another couple)?


----------



## GoingSince1990

avalon451 said:


> We'll be a party of six, too, so this is good to know. How did they seat you? Four at one hightop, two at another, (and shared with another couple)?


We all fitted at one hightop, but I don’t think this would work for most of the front row high tops (we got the end table, closest to Lamplight Lounge). So I was happy that we got in line early as if not our options would probably have been more limited.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I go almost every Saturday night and the past 3 times I’ve gone, they have been letting ppl into the viewing areas shortly after the show starts, even without a FP. I’ve been able to get a front center spot each time without a FP and there was plenty of room around for more people to fit in. I guess lots of people are afraid of getting wet.


----------



## maxiv

There's lots great info here, thank you for this thread!

I'll be in Disneyland in September for the first time in 10 years! I'm a bit confused as to where I need to queue to get to a certain area? I'll be making Gatorade reservations through maxpass right in the morning.


----------



## HydroGuy

maxiv said:


> There's lots great info here, thank you for this thread!
> 
> I'll be in Disneyland in September for the first time in 10 years! I'm a bit confused as to where I need to queue to get to a certain area? I'll be making Gatorade reservations through maxpass right in the morning.


OP here. I just saw WOC last night for the first time in 1.5 years. I will be updating the OP in the next few days and also updating the maps. The queue points in the OP map are still correct from what I could tell. I was in yellow section last night.


----------



## lvdis

HydroGuy said:


> OP here. I just saw WOC last night for the first time in 1.5 years. I will be updating the OP in the next few days and also updating the maps. The queue points in the OP map are still correct from what I could tell. I was in yellow section last night.


Hello! Did you use Maxpass? Do you know if there is a certain time they switch to distributing yellow? Thanks!


----------



## HydroGuy

lvdis said:


> Hello! Did you use Maxpass? Do you know if there is a certain time they switch to distributing yellow? Thanks!


I did use MP for WOC. From DL Park where I spent the day.

I wanted yellow but got blue. Three times LOL. They did not tell me in advance the color I would get. So I canceled the blue passes and waited. I got a yellow pretty early like at 9:30 or 10am.


----------



## kikismom

Does the wet zone fill up quickly as well? We'd like to stand right at the rail, I have only watched WOC 1 1/2 times. Once we got there 90 minutes early and ended up with tall people in front of me. The second time we left halfway through because I just can't see over people. I'll have two 7 year olds with me and I want to make sure they can see. We will have ponchos and also don't really mind getting wet either.


----------



## HydroGuy

kikismom said:


> Does the wet zone fill up quickly as well? We'd like to stand right at the rail, I have only watched WOC 1 1/2 times. Once we got there 90 minutes early and ended up with tall people in front of me. The second time we left halfway through because I just can't see over people. I'll have two 7 year olds with me and I want to make sure they can see. We will have ponchos and also don't really mind getting wet either.


Last night the wet zone from the yellow side filled up very slowly. I got in the yellow queue 90 minutes early and was the 10th person in line. I could have easily had wet zone on the very front rail. Short folks and kids can see great from there. I went one section up to the rail. To the far left facing the show towards the circle. Which was fine.


----------



## Singinglizzie

I have been checking the Oct park hours - every day.  Currently posted thru Oct 9 - but no WOC has been listed for any October dates.  Anyone know if WOC will be shown in October??? How far in advance should I expect schedule to be posted?  Thanks.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Singinglizzie said:


> I have been checking the Oct park hours - every day.  Currently posted thru Oct 9 - but no WOC has been listed for any October dates.  Anyone know if WOC will be shown in October??? How far in advance should I expect schedule to be posted?  Thanks.


While we don't have a full entertainment schedule yet, we do know that WOC won't be shown on Halloween Party nights because DCA will close early on those nights for non-party guests. People with tickets to OBB will see a special Halloween themed WOC, "Villainous."


----------



## Singinglizzie

Thanks. - I'm hoping that WOC will be shown on Weds or Fri in October.  We aren't planning on the OBB. Any guess when schedule will be finalized? Tks


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Everyone around here is waiting, waiting, waiting for that entertainment schedule!  Your guess is as good as anyone else's!


----------



## CarolynFH

First I want to thank everyone for this thread. DH and I attended the dessert party last Monday night (8/26), and what I learned from this thread was a great help. We had a wonderful time, seated at a low table with a man and his high school age daughter from Seattle. The cheese, crackers, breads and desserts were yummy. I didn’t care for the specialty drink (vodka, Sprite and other flavors) but had water and not-too-bad decaf so as fine. World of Color itself was amazing! I was so happy to hear the theme music from the 1960s TV show at the beginning and end. Anyway, thanks again for your help!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I know we’re not even at Halloween yet but had to ask... in the past was the dessert party offered for the Christmas version? We loved the dessert party in August and now I’m hooked! I can’t imagine doing it any other way now.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiTikiFan said:


> I know we’re not even at Halloween yet but had to ask... in the past was the dessert party offered for the Christmas version? We loved the dessert party in August and now I’m hooked! I can’t imagine doing it any other way now.


Yes, the Dessert Party was offered during Holiday Time.


----------



## haileymarie92

Just a follow up for anyone who needs a diabetic plate at the dessert party. 
We’re booked for next week. I booked online and marked “other” for dietary needs. Received a call from Disney yesterday to confirm and clarify the dietary need. Told them my FIL is diabetic and she offered a fruit plate or a double cheese plate. He doesn’t do much fruit, so opted for the double cheese plate. She also mentioned she would put a note that if there are any sugar-free tens, they will offer those as well. We’ll see how it goes on Friday when we attend the party!


----------



## Singinglizzie

OK its Sept 1 and still no WOC scheduled for October.  Just venting, hopefully someone cares! Fingers crossed that schedule will come out any day now.


----------



## Singinglizzie

One more question, does Disney post the ADR's/schedule prior to 7:00 am every day, or is is possible that they could be added at anytime during the day? Going crazy waiting on the WOC dinning packages to be posted.  Thanks.


----------



## bcinohio

I'm looking to book the WOC dessert party for our trip in Dec.  I know if opens around 60 days or less.  I was just on the website looking at the calendar and later in Sept it only shows dates of Mon, Wed, Fri, & Sat.  Does anyone know if that is the way it is for Dec too?  We are planning on being at CA on a Tues.


----------



## avalon451

No, that’s just due to the Halloween parties in CA during September and October. However, the 60- day thing doesn’t always apply for WOC. They don’t always determine the schedule that far in advance, so if they don’t show up right at the 60 day mark, don’t worry. Just keep checking back. It should be running nightly at that time of year.


----------



## bcinohio

That is good.  I don't mind checking everyday from the 60 day mark.  Just knowing that I will be able to get a Tues is what I needed.  Thanks!!


----------



## Singinglizzie

Still no WOC in October and we are 29  days out from the date I want to book.  Anyone heard anything?  Any cast members know anything?  Thanks.


----------



## Singinglizzie

I just noticed that Frozen is showing Sun - Thurs in Oct with a dining package at the Carthay.  Could this mean that WOC won't be shown those days???  Still hopeful that WOC will be added on Fri/Sat.


----------



## gpjacobs

Singinglizzie said:


> I just noticed that Frozen is showing Sun - Thurs in Oct with a dining package at the Carthay. Could this mean that WOC won't be shown those days??? Still hopeful that WOC will be added on Fri/Sat.



I'm fairly confident that Frozen's schedule is entirely separate from WOC's. They're in different venues, at different times, so they don't influence each other. 

+1 for frustration with the WOC dessert parties not being loaded into the reservation system. It's making planning difficult!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

gpjacobs said:


> I'm fairly confident that Frozen's schedule is entirely separate from WOC's. They're in different venues, at different times, so they don't influence each other.
> 
> +1 for frustration with the WOC dessert parties not being loaded into the reservation system. It's making planning difficult!



I have been watching this WOC October discussion here and elsewhere. Just curious, does anyone know for sure that WOC is running in October other than on Halloween party nights? I have no knowledge of how the show is programmed, but I did see that the Halloween show is a party exclusive. Maybe there is no WOC on non-party nights.


----------



## AndrewC

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I have been watching this WOC October discussion here and elsewhere. Just curious, does anyone know for sure that WOC is running in October other than on Halloween party nights? I have no knowledge of how the show is programmed, but I did see that the Halloween show is a party exclusive. Maybe there is no WOC on non-party nights.



Except there seems to be WOC showing in September, and Disney has parties in September too...

WOC could be dark, Disney is doing some weird things this year, that's for sure... but it seems really crazy if that would be the case. Disney didn't make WOC a party exclusive (like they were trying to drive sales) since it shows in September, and they wouldn't be able to take it down for maintenance since every couple days they have a party night in October...  I can't understand any of what they're doing this year.... the increased prices which in their end of the quarter earnings call they mentioned probably accounted for lower attendance, but at the same time they said they were really happy with revenue generated by the parks. Sooooo, the ticket increase seemed to do what they wanted, lower wait times but no decline in revenue. Yet now they're cutting shows and WAY behind on schedules (which a lot assume is so they can still change hours at the last minute based on projected demand). Those things speak of a Disney that's trying hard to stop declining revune, which is NOT the Disney that presented the last earnings call.


----------



## jenbright

I'm also watching to see if WOC will get added to Oct schedules.  We will be in parks over 2 of the parties, but not attending parties this year.


----------



## Singinglizzie

gpjacobs said:


> I'm fairly confident that Frozen's schedule is entirely separate from WOC's. They're in different venues, at different times, so they don't influence each other.
> 
> +1 for frustration with the WOC dessert parties not being loaded into the reservation system. It's making planning difficult!



Yes, but the Carthay is also one of the restaurant that hosts the WOC dining packages. I don't know if they can have open reservations, WOC packages & Frozen packages all on the same day, and the same times? There has to be some capacity limitations?


----------



## pharmama

Singinglizzie said:


> Yes, but the Carthay is also one of the restaurant that hosts the WOC dining packages. I don't know if they can have open reservations, WOC packages & Frozen packages all on the same day, and the same times? There has to be some capacity limitations?



Yes, they can have both WOC and Frozen dining packages at Carthay at the same time (as well as regular dining reservations)-this is the standard offering.  As others have mentioned, the fall dining packages and entertainment calendars just seem to be very delayed in terms of release and booking availability.


----------



## AndrewC

Ya, Disney is SERIOUSLY dropping the ball. WOC only seems bookable 16 (!!!) days in advance! This is just crazy that they don't have things firmed up for WOC further out than about two weeks. I would think they're running the risk of supply issues with the dessert package! If they already have that nailed down... then release the damn reservations Disney!


----------



## tankgirl!

Does anyone know if Dessert party reservations can be cancelled and money refunded? I'd like to make a reservation but I'm not 100% sure my family wants to go. Has anyone had experience with cancelling in advance? Thanks! (And yes, I share the frustration over the calendar and reservations. I'm a planner and it's so frustrating!)


----------



## sheri236

WOC dessert parties are finally loaded for Oct but show no availability for a party of 4 for any date. Thoughts? I guess I'll keep checking, really want this for my family.


----------



## violina

sheri236 said:


> WOC dessert parties are finally loaded for Oct but show no availability for a party of 4 for any date. Thoughts? I guess I'll keep checking, really want this for my family.



This happened to me earlier this week in trying to get a Fantasmic package. I was told that they will push the dates on the website but not open it up till the next day or so. So there's a chance it's not fully loaded OR it really isn't available. If you can call the Dining number, give that a shot.


----------



## gpjacobs

sheri236 said:


> WOC dessert parties are finally loaded for Oct but show no availability for a party of 4 for any date. Thoughts? I guess I'll keep checking, really want this for my family.


It looks like you can't make a reservation for a party of any size, so they're probably still working things out on the back end. But, at least there is a schedule to plan around for October (finally!).


----------



## Kimann

violina said:


> This happened to me earlier this week in trying to get a Fantasmic package. I was told that they will push the dates on the website but not open it up till the next day or so. So there's a chance it's not fully loaded OR it really isn't available. If you can call the Dining number, give that a shot.


So I just got off the phone with dining (after a 25 minute hold) and asked to make a reservation for the Oct 16th dessert party.  She gave the speech that "we aren't doing any specialty WOC dining in Oct" and I said "well its on the website, I just can't book it" and she said let me check and said nope.  So, apparently it isn't loaded in their system either yet. I just thanked her and hung up.  I'll just keep checking online.  If you are able to book on the phone you might post here.


----------



## violina

Kimann said:


> So I just got off the phone with dining (after a 25 minute hold) and asked to make a reservation for the Oct 16th dessert party.  She gave the speech that "we aren't doing any specialty WOC dining in Oct" and I said "well its on the website, I just can't book it" and she said let me check and said nope.  So, apparently it isn't loaded in their system either yet. I just thanked her and hung up.  I'll just keep checking online.  If you are able to book on the phone you might post here.



I actually just had some time to hop on the phone so I'm on hold myself. Thanks for the update... I guess we'll have to keep checking online. ☹


----------



## Kimann

violina said:


> I actually just had some time to hop on the phone so I'm on hold myself. Thanks for the update... I guess we'll have to keep checking online. ☹


Let me know if you get another story. She was able to "check" my date and tell me no pretty quickly LOL


----------



## violina

Kimann said:


> Let me know if you get another story. She was able to "check" my date and tell me no pretty quickly LOL



Just got off the phone with them and they aren't available yet. The online options were setup however the entertainment schedule isn't finalized on the backend for them to be bookable yet. Unfortunately, the dining CM's don't know when they will actually sync up and become available so the resolution is to check daily.


----------



## Wildernessbride2005

I was able to book WOC dessert party just now for October 21


----------



## AmyGoesDisney

I was just able to book online for WOC dessert party on 09Oct


----------



## Singinglizzie

Yipee - WOC is now available for October bookings.  Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat. dates are available now!


----------



## DWillowBay

Yea!  I got WOC Dessert Party for the end of October!  Whew! Feels like I really had to work for that one!


----------



## Kimann

I was just able to book the dessert party for 16th online, finally. Yay!


----------



## LizzyS

I may have asked this previously in this thread and forgot to make myself a note, but (save for refurbs, etc.) does WOC run daily in February usually?  I'd like to book the dessert party on a Wednesday on our next trip if it's playing.


----------



## itr452

any recent reports on how busy its been for WOC? we'll be doing the dining package this monday and wondering how early we should be lining up to get good spots since we have children too so we want them to be able to see without holding them ._.


----------



## pharmama

LizzyS said:


> I may have asked this previously in this thread and forgot to make myself a note, but (save for refurbs, etc.) does WOC run daily in February usually?  I'd like to book the dessert party on a Wednesday on our next trip if it's playing.



Yes, WOC typically runs nightly year-round unless its down for refurb.


----------



## LizzyS

pharmama said:


> Yes, WOC typically runs nightly year-round unless its down for refurb.



Thank you!  That's what I thought, but I've never been serious about it until now, so I doubted myself.


----------



## cruisnfamily

We're hoping to book the world of color dining package November 20th but I see it is not available for any dates in November.  I guess it does not open up at exactly 60 days?


----------



## tzeitel

cruisnfamily said:


> We're hoping to book the world of color dining package November 20th but I see it is not available for any dates in November.  I guess it does not open up at exactly 60 days?


Nope, if you notice the posts right above ours,  Oct dates JUST opened up.  I am also waiting for Nov dates to open up


----------



## violina

Maybe someone can help me out about this... so basically I have two regular days in the park (parkhopper) and a third day that's just for OBB. We snagged a WOC dining res for Carthay, because that's normally one of our fav restaurants to eat at. The catch being that one of us currently has a medical condition that makes standing somewhat hard (it's temporary, but definitely will be problematic during the time that we visit). So I've been rethinking our schedule to perhaps include WOC dessert plans. However that would be in addition to Carthay since we  all really want to eat there and are less concerned about the dessert options being offered. So my question here is: Is the dessert package seating worth it if you're only in for it for the seats (not desserts)?

Side note, I'm looking into a folding seat cane for that person. We attended 2 years ago and were fine with standing, but this year is just a bit different with this medical need.


----------



## tsumgirl

violina said:


> Maybe someone can help me out about this... so basically I have two regular days in the park (parkhopper) and a third day that's just for OBB. We snagged a WOC dining res for Carthay, because that's normally one of our fav restaurants to eat at. The catch being that one of us currently has a medical condition that makes standing somewhat hard (it's temporary, but definitely will be problematic during the time that we visit). So I've been rethinking our schedule to perhaps include WOC dessert plans. However that would be in addition to Carthay since we  all really want to eat there and are less concerned about the dessert options being offered. So my question here is: Is the dessert package seating worth it if you're only in for it for the seats (not desserts)?
> 
> Side note, I'm looking into a folding seat cane for that person. We attended 2 years ago and were fine with standing, but this year is just a bit different with this medical need.



I did the dessert party my first year, and didn't really eat any of the desserts. For me, the view for the show and being able to watch it seated was well worth the price. They give everyone boxes for leftovers, so I just gave it to friends afterwards. 

Another option for your group would be the WOC disabled section. There are benches for those not utilizing a wheelchair or ECV. Guests with the disabled are able to stand behind the benches.


----------



## avalon451

itr452 said:


> any recent reports on how busy its been for WOC? we'll be doing the dining package this monday and wondering how early we should be lining up to get good spots since we have children too so we want them to be able to see without holding them ._.


We just did it last night. Show was at ten, we were supposed to check in at 9:15. We got there about 9 and were surprised  to see a huge line ahead of us, and they were already starting to seat people. But, we were able to ask for the seats we wanted, and I noticed that it wasn’t completely full; there were a few open seats. 
You shouldn’t have to hold the kids up, the view is pretty good from everywhere. All the spots in the section have a nice view, I think.


----------



## itr452

avalon451 said:


> We just did it last night. Show was at ten, we were supposed to check in at 9:15. We got there about 9 and were surprised  to see a huge line ahead of us, and they were already starting to seat people. But, we were able to ask for the seats we wanted, and I noticed that it wasn’t completely full; there were a few open seats.
> You shouldn’t have to hold the kids up, the view is pretty good from everywhere. All the spots in the section have a nice view, I think.



THanks looking forward to the Monday show!!


----------



## PopGirl26

I am feeling frustrated.  I just booked our family of 12 for a mid-October WOC dessert party ($1008).  However, now that it’s booked, I can’t help but think it’s way too late for the young children in our group, and perhaps we should cancel.  I had hoped that by booking a Monday night, the time would be earlier (as the September mondays are), but no, the show is at 10.

Questions:
-Any chance of them adding an earlier show?
-Can you think of anything else special we could do instead, that would be earlier?

Because Disney waited so long to announce show times, we missed out on a BB dining package, the rooftop firework thing, Oogie Boogie Bash, and more.  All of our eggs were in the WOC basket, but now it just feels like too much money for such a late event that many members of our family are likely to not enjoy because of the hour.


----------



## meere

PopGirl26 said:


> I am feeling frustrated.  I just booked our family of 12 for a mid-October WOC dessert party ($1008).  However, now that it’s booked, I can’t help but think it’s way too late for the young children in our group, and perhaps we should cancel.  I had hoped that by booking a Monday night, the time would be earlier (as the September mondays are), but no, the show is at 10.
> 
> Questions:
> -Any chance of them adding an earlier show?
> -Can you think of anything else special we could do instead, that would be earlier?
> 
> Because Disney waited so long to announce show times, we missed out on a BB dining package, the rooftop firework thing, Oogie Boogie Bash, and more.  All of our eggs were in the WOC basket, but now it just feels like too much money for such a late event that many members of our family are likely to not enjoy because of the hour.


 We've done it before and the view, etc.  was well worth the money.  Just put some warm clothes in a locker if you do decide to keep the reservation because it gets very chilly at night there.


----------



## PopGirl26

meere said:


> Is it possible the show is at 9?  I booked it too and they have it listed at 8:15.  I see a previous poster says they were supposed to check in at 9:15 for a 10:00 show.  Maybe it will be moved up for October?   We've done it before and the view, etc.  was well worth the money.  Just put some warm clothes in a locker because it gets very chilly at night there.


It’s October 14; check in is at 9:15 for a 10:00 show.  We’re coming in from the east coast, so if anything it will even feel later.


----------



## meere

Are you staying at a Disney hotel?


----------



## PopGirl26

meere said:


> Are you staying at a Disney hotel?


Me?  Yes.  The Grand Californian.


----------



## ab21au

We are also staying at the GCH and just a couple of days ago we were able to book the WOC desert package for the 30 Oct.  The only time listed was 7:30. So I guess this means the show will be at 9pm? I don’t fancy sitting around eating desert for a 10pm show.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PopGirl26 said:


> Me?  Yes.  The Grand Californian.


Since you will be staying on site, if you are still interested in attending the OBB, you may still be able to get tickets. The on site hotels usually reserve a limited number of tickets for their guests to be sold on the morning of each party, first come first served. You can contact the hotel to ask about this. We've had posters report that they were able to get tickets to sold out Halloween Parties by staying on site and purchasing their tickets early on the morning of their party date. Ask about this in the Halloween Time Superthread: Halloween Time Superthread 2019: "Oogie Boogie Bash" Party to Be Held in DCA ONLY!.
What is "the rooftop fireworks thing"? Is that the TL Skyline Lounge? If so, you didn't miss out on anything. The fireworks view from the Skyline Lounge (which is not on a rooftop) is mediocre at best. There is no view of the castle, Main Street, or any of the projections. You can get an equally mediocre/okay view of the fireworks for free from the Galactic Grill. And a far better view for free from Main Street or the Hub or IASW.


----------



## violina

theluckyrabbit said:


> What is "the rooftop fireworks thing"? Is that the TL Skyline Lounge? If so, you didn't miss out on anything.



Not the person who brought this up but thank you! I let go of a TL reservation in order to focus on getting Fantasmic for my group. They want to see both (and adore dining packages) but I couldn't figure out if the TL dessert was a loss or not.


----------



## sheri236

Is it normal for WOC dessert party reservations not to show up in the app? I expected to see it under my plans with my dining reservations. I booked it 3 days ago.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

violina said:


> So my question here is: Is the dessert package seating worth it if you're only in for it for the seats (not desserts)?



I think it is. I have nerve damage in my legs which makes standing in one place really agonizing and being able to watch the show pain free was worth so much to me. The dessert and drinks made it even better.


----------



## oumagic

sheri236 said:


> Is it normal for WOC dessert party reservations not to show up in the app? I expected to see it under my plans with my dining reservations. I booked it 3 days ago.


The WoC Dessert Party reservations showed up on my app under "plans" where the other dining reservations are. It will not let me do anything with the reservation on the app like a normal dining reservation (modify/cancel) but it shows up.


----------



## sheri236

that's what I was expecting, should I be concerned that it hasn't? I did get a confirmation email


----------



## Jvace

sheri236 said:


> that's what I was expecting, should I be concerned that it hasn't? I did get a confirmation email


I just checked mine, and it is not in my “plans” on the app...... 
It is in my “plans” online, so not sure why it’s not showing up in the app. Don’t see a way to add it either....hmmmm


----------



## 2 Pinks

sheri236 said:


> Is it normal for WOC dessert party reservations not to show up in the app? I expected to see it under my plans with my dining reservations. I booked it 3 days ago.


My reservations never showed up in the app either. I had a copy of my confirmation email in my pocket, just in case, but I didn't need it. Everything was fine.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

When World of Color is on a weekday is it typically at 9pm? And if that’s the case, is the check in really at 730 for the dessert party? I was looking at the calendar to get an idea of how to plan and felt like that was such an early check in.


----------



## meere

TikiTikiFan said:


> When World of Color is on a weekday is it typically at 9pm? And if that’s the case, is the check in really at 730 for the dessert party? I was looking at the calendar to get an idea of how to plan and felt like that was such an early check in.


I think check in is 8:15.


----------



## 2 Pinks

TikiTikiFan said:


> When World of Color is on a weekday is it typically at 9pm? And if that’s the case, is the check in really at 730 for the dessert party? I was looking at the calendar to get an idea of how to plan and felt like that was such an early check in.


When we were there on Monday, Sept 9th, our check-in was 7:30 as the show started at 8:15.


----------



## meere

2 Pinks said:


> When we were there on Monday, Sept 9th, our check-in was 7:30 as the show started at 8:15.



Ours is Oct. 23rd.  Check in is at 8:15.  Must be switching it around.


----------



## ab21au

The calendar is not out yet for the 30th Oct but since reading the comments here, I just noticed that the 28th WOC is shown as 8:15 so that would be ok for a 7:30 checkin. Thanks.


----------



## ab21au

sheri236 said:


> that's what I was expecting, should I be concerned that it hasn't? I did get a confirmation email


It shows in my app also so it is all a bit confusing.


----------



## mrsw94

I apologize if this answer is already here, but I couldn't easily find it...

How easy/hard is it to hop back over to DL after the 8:15 WOC?  It it a total zoo?  DL is open until 11pm with Halloween Screams at 9:30 next week.  We only have 2 days, so want to maximize our time as much as possible and are hoping to be able to head back over and do a few more rides before heading back to the hotel.  Is that doable?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## meere

mrsw94 said:


> I apologize if this answer is already here, but I couldn't easily find it...
> 
> How easy/hard is it to hop back over to DL after the 8:15 WOC?  It it a total zoo?  DL is open until 11pm with Halloween Screams at 9:30 next week.  We only have 2 days, so want to maximize our time as much as possible and are hoping to be able to head back over and do a few more rides before heading back to the hotel.  Is that doable?  Thanks so much!!


It's very crowded, slow walking, It will take you awhile to get there, but always worth spending a few more minutes in Disneyland.  Depends if you have small children with you.


----------



## tzeitel

mrsw94 said:


> I apologize if this answer is already here, but I couldn't easily find it...
> 
> How easy/hard is it to hop back over to DL after the 8:15 WOC?  It it a total zoo?  DL is open until 11pm with Halloween Screams at 9:30 next week.  We only have 2 days, so want to maximize our time as much as possible and are hoping to be able to head back over and do a few more rides before heading back to the hotel.  Is that doable?  Thanks so much!!


 Leaving DCA is not too bad, everyone is going the same way (out!). It might be a little slow at first but then people go into shops/Starbucks and it thins out by Carthay Circle. Going into DL would be like salmon swimming upstream.  people will either be waiting for the fireworks or trying to leave before the fireworks. 

Once the fireworks start it is hard (impossible?) to get from Tomorrowland to Adventureland, plus some rides in Fantasyland close while the fireworks are going off. Pick a land and stick with it


----------



## mrsw94

meere said:


> It's very crowded, slow walking, It will take you awhile to get there, but always worth spending a few more minutes in Disneyland.  Depends if you have small children with you.



We are very lucky to be making this trip without our kiddos!  Although at times, DH, is like a small child!    But I have also prepped him for what to be prepared for!



tzeitel said:


> Once the fireworks start it is hard (impossible?) to get from Tomorrowland to Adventureland, plus some rides in Fantasyland close while the fireworks are going off. Pick a land and stick with it



Since it's only Castle projections and not actual fireworks, I'm hoping the crowds might be slightly lower, but the advice to pick a land and stick with is is great.  Thanks!!


----------



## mrsw94

meere said:


> It's very crowded, slow walking, It will take you awhile to get there, but always worth spending a few more minutes in Disneyland.  Depends if you have small children with you.



We are very lucky to be making this trip without our kiddos!  Although at times, DH, is like a small child!    But I have also prepped him for what to be prepared for!



tzeitel said:


> Once the fireworks start it is hard (impossible?) to get from Tomorrowland to Adventureland, plus some rides in Fantasyland close while the fireworks are going off. Pick a land and stick with it



Since it's only Castle projections and not actual fireworks, I'm hoping the crowds might be slightly lower, but the advice to pick a land and stick with is is great.  Thanks!!


----------



## JsJk2014

Hello! We are headed to Disneyland Nov 13-16. We were hoping to do a fantasmic dining package and world of color dessert party but I think it might not be possible. Fantasmic packages are available for our week but only on the 15th (no packages available Tues-Thur). World of color packages are not available yet but through October, the dessert party is available M, W, F, Sat - I'm guessing it is highly likely that the schedule for world of color dessert party will stay the same in November - right? Thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

JsJk2014 said:


> ...World of color packages are not available yet but through October, the dessert party is available M, W, F, Sat - I'm guessing it is highly likely that the schedule for world of color dessert party will stay the same in November - right? Thank you!


This is no dessert party when there is a Halloween party.  The dessert party will likely return to every night in November.


----------



## B3rlingirl

JsJk2014 said:


> Hello! We are headed to Disneyland Nov 13-16. We were hoping to do a fantasmic dining package and world of color dessert party but I think it might not be possible. Fantasmic packages are available for our week but only on the 15th (no packages available Tues-Thur). World of color packages are not available yet but through October, the dessert party is available M, W, F, Sat - I'm guessing it is highly likely that the schedule for world of color dessert party will stay the same in November - right? Thank you!


Actually no... WOC is shown daily (if it isn’t down for a refurb) and the packages and dessert party are also daily. The reason it isn’t daily in October is the Halloween partys. They are held on DCA this year so you need a OBB party ticket to stay in the park for WOC... 
but fantasmic will stay on weekends only till full Christmas season starts at some point in December...


----------



## Safari23

I'm sorry if this has been covered before, I tried looking but couldn't find the answers.  If we're using MP, I see that we can now get a WOC FP on MP.  Does it tell you if you're in Blue or Yellow on MP?  Is there a best time to "pull" FP for WOC? Like as soon as we get into the park, or wait a bit? And finally, there will be 3 of us, but the day we'll likely try to see WOC, my husband will be joining us later in the afternoon.  Is there a way to scan him into the park without him there, or get him a FP for WOC on MP? Or he needs to physically enter the park to activate his ticket for the day?

TIA


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Safari23 said:


> Or he needs to physically enter the park to activate his ticket for the day?



Yep, he does. Your best bets are to wait and pick the fastpass that's distributed later (can't help you there because I can't remember for sure if blue or yellow is first though I think it is blue in which case wait for yellow) and either a) get lucky and have yellow tickets still be available once your husband arrives and get one for him then or b) explain to a cast member that you weren't able to get a fastpass for your husband but have them for the rest of the group and hope they help you out. You _*might*_ get lucky, but I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Safari23 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered before, I tried looking but couldn't find the answers.  If we're using MP, I see that we can now get a WOC FP on MP.  Does it tell you if you're in Blue or Yellow on MP?  Is there a best time to "pull" FP for WOC? Like as soon as we get into the park, or wait a bit? And finally, there will be 3 of us, but the day we'll likely try to see WOC, my husband will be joining us later in the afternoon.  Is there a way to scan him into the park without him there, or get him a FP for WOC on MP? Or he needs to physically enter the park to activate his ticket for the day?
> 
> TIA


As the pp said, your husband will have to enter one of the parks to activate his ticket before he or you will be able to use MP to get him a FP for WOC. Blue usually is distributed first, then yellow. One way to guarantee that you all will have FPs together in the same section is to make a Dining Package reservation at CCR, WCT, or for the Dessert Party. Then you wouldn't  have to worry about timing for the FPs, especially if your husband has any delay entering the parks.


----------



## bcinohio

We are going to be at DCA on Tues Dec 10th and I'm looking to get tickets to the dessert party for WOC.  Does anyone know what time WOC will show that night?  Also what time do you get there for the dessert party?  Thanks


----------



## avalon451

bcinohio said:


> We are going to be at DCA on Tues Dec 10th and I'm looking to get tickets to the dessert party for WOC.  Does anyone know what time WOC will show that night?  Also what time do you get there for the dessert party?  Thanks


So if you ever want to make a guess at entertainment schedules, you can  check Hydroguy's tips thread  HERE . It will show you what has happened in previous years for the approximate date and time you are looking at. So last year, WOC was down for refurb the second week in December, it looks like, but in 2017, it had 2 showings on Tuesday night, the 12th, at 9 and 10:15. (I'm a little surprised it's twice on a weeknight, but I'm not that knowledgeable about holiday times-- I know it's a busy time) So if you had the dessert party reservations for the 9:00 show, the arrival time would be listed at 8:15. I will tell you that when we did it a couple weeks ago, we showed up an hour before instead of 45 minutes, and we were surprised to be near the back of the line already. It doesn't really matter much; the view is great from anywhere; it's just that you'll be waiting a little longer to be seated as they take care of everybody in front of you. 

Another note about that historical schedule thread: it shows this year's schedule through December, but that's just based on the last year, it's not the actual schedule. So don't worry if it shows something down for refurb. That was last year. This year isn't set in stone yet.


----------



## DWillowBay

Sadly, we just found out that my DH is diabetic.   We have made a firm commitment to keep his carbs and sugars as low as possible to see if we can alter this Dx.   Just wondering if anyone has attended the WOC dessert party and been able to find sugar-free offerings.   Or, if I call, are those available at all?  I have found references to 'gluten-free', but not sugar free.   We're scheduled to be there in 2 weeks, so just trying to see if I can address this before we arrive.   TIA!


----------



## wowsmom

I would call and talk to them.  They deal with allergies all the time, I would think they could do a special plate for him, since it's diabetes (not just "on a diet").


----------



## DWillowBay

wowsmom said:


> I would call and talk to them.  They deal with allergies all the time, I would think they could do a special plate for him, since it's diabetes (not just "on a diet").


Thank you!   I'll do that.   We just never saw this one coming, so we aren't quite prepared for it.


----------



## AndrewC

That might be challenging since so many things have carbs (even fresh fruit). You might want to get some pictures people have posted of the plates they serve and the items and ask your doctor for recommendations and what they think would be ok during a special occasion.... especially if you know you’ll be walking 15,000 steps or something that day. Combined you might not feel so drastically limited by it.


----------



## disneychrista

Definitely call. The only thing that wasn't a carb on the plate was the cheese. Cheese, bread, fruit, desserts.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DWillowBay said:


> Sadly, we just found out that my DH is diabetic.   We have made a firm commitment to keep his carbs and sugars as low as possible to see if we can alter this Dx.   Just wondering if anyone has attended the WOC dessert party and been able to find sugar-free offerings.   Or, if I call, are those available at all?  I have found references to 'gluten-free', but not sugar free.   We're scheduled to be there in 2 weeks, so just trying to see if I can address this before we arrive.   TIA!


The post below from earlier in this thread has some answers for you. Don't know if these options will work for you, but at least they are available and you can ask about any other choices if you call.



haileymarie92 said:


> Just a follow up for anyone who needs a diabetic plate at the dessert party.
> We’re booked for next week. I booked online and marked “other” for dietary needs. Received a call from Disney yesterday to confirm and clarify the dietary need. Told them my FIL is diabetic and she offered a fruit plate or a double cheese plate. He doesn’t do much fruit, so opted for the double cheese plate. She also mentioned she would put a note that if there are any sugar-free tens, they will offer those as well. We’ll see how it goes on Friday when we attend the party!


----------



## DWillowBay

theluckyrabbit said:


> The post below from earlier in this thread has some answers for you. Don't know if these options will work for you, but at least they are available and you can ask about any other choices if you call.


That's very helpful.   Thank you!   I'm going to call later today, so...fingers crossed.


----------



## jfk4

Does anyone have any insight into what's going on with Season of Light?   World of Color drops off the schedule when the Holiday festivities start, and although they announced it in July it is suspiciously absent from the current promotional materials.


----------



## gpjacobs

jfk4 said:


> Does anyone have any insight into what's going on with Season of Light?   World of Color drops off the schedule when the Holiday festivities start, and although they announced it in July it is suspiciously absent from the current promotional materials.


I called Disney Dining about the WOC Dessert Party yesterday afternoon. The cast member explained that the holiday entertainment schedule isn't finalized, so they can't offer parties yet. She also shared that she has every expectation that Seasons of Light will be offered nightly, just like during past holiday seasons, but also readily admitted that things often change without notice. 

She wasn't able to offer any timing information and just advised to keep checking daily.


----------



## osu2k1

The last time I was at DLR, they were still working on Pixar Pier. I've never seen WoC, and it's on my list for this coming trip. 

So my questions are:
Do they typically do the dinner/lunch show packages? 
If so, is it worth it?
What time is the show typically? I see 10 PM on the calendar, but I can't find the hours for December.
I was going to make reservations for the Wine Country Trattoria, but need to know if I go with a late seating or if earlier is better. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Plip

osu2k1 said:


> So my questions are:
> Do they typically do the dinner/lunch show packages?
> If so, is it worth it?
> What time is the show typically? I see 10 PM on the calendar, but I can't find the hours for December.
> I was going to make reservations for the Wine Country Trattoria, but need to know if I go with a late seating or if earlier is better.



Do they do World of Color Dining packages?

Yes. Here's a link to the reservation page:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dining/
Is it worth it?

I suspect I'm going to be in the minority on this (so make sure to get other opinions), but no. I _generally _don't think it's worth it. You're probably going to spend at least $300 on your family of four (dinner, drinks, tip), and you could spend a lot more than that without too much trouble. Of all the ways I could spend that money, that's _usually _not what I'm going to choose.

What time is the show typically?

They don't have the calendar out for December yet (only up to November 16, as of today). But the weeknights in early December (at least the first week) will probably just be one show. Maybe 8:15? (That's the time it's scheduled for mid-week in mid-November, at least.) On weekends, they'll have two shows. Maybe 9 and 10:15? (Again, based on weekend times in November.) They're both later because the park is open later.

Here's the calendar for November 16. (I realize it's probably the same calendar you've been looking at.) As more dates are filled in, you can change the date at the top.
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendars/day/2019-11-16/


----------



## smartlabelprint

I prefer the desert party. Reserved seats!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

osu2k1 said:


> ...
> If so, is it worth it?...


Many people ask this question. See answer below. Weigh the pros and cons of each option and choose which one will work best for your family.



theluckyrabbit said:


> "Worth it" is completely subjective and different for each person. The Dessert Party is definitely fun and a very nice splurge. But it is possible to see WOC with good viewing from each viewing section: free FP, regular dining package FP, and the Dessert Party. AND the risk and possibility of poor viewing exist in all those sections, too. We've done all the sections and had good-to-great viewing in all. You are looking at an inverse ratio of price:wait time -- more $$ = less wait time, more wait time = less money/free. Only you can know which option is the best fit for you.
> Free FP: biggest pro is the price tag, but this option requires the most time investment for the best view (about 90 minutes) -- and the view can be very good.
> Regular Dining Package: WCT area is up front/CCR area is further back -- advantage here is that you get a full meal for the price paid (which is a big deal for some people) -- and if you were planning on dining at these restaurants anyway, why not get a WOC FP thrown in? There is some wait time involved, but not nearly as much as with the free FPs, and the views can be very good, too.
> Dessert Party: good-to-great views overall (but there is a risk of poor viewing -- we've had reports of this), but the price tag is high, and the desserts aren't to everyone's liking. Minimal amount of wait time compared to the other options. Be aware that if you are a small party or solo, you will probably be seated with another party. This is stated on the webpage.


----------



## tzeitel

osu2k1 said:


> The last time I was at DLR, they were still working on Pixar Pier. I've never seen WoC, and it's on my list for this coming trip.
> 
> So my questions are:
> Do they typically do the dinner/lunch show packages?
> If so, is it worth it?
> What time is the show typically? I see 10 PM on the calendar, but I can't find the hours for December.
> I was going to make reservations for the Wine Country Trattoria, but need to know if I go with a late seating or if earlier is better.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The times depend on when the park closes, for example we are going second week in Nov. Most days the park closes at 8PM, but on the weekend there are extended hours. So when the park closes at 10PM they have WoC at 9 and 10:15pm
When the park closes at 8PM then there is only one show at 8:15.

They do have lunch and dinner times for the package. I am not a fan of the dining package, I much prefer the dessert party. We did the WCT package once, it was different for us (better location, no need to go much earlier than show time) since we needed the handicap accessible section. The regular dining package you still have to show up early to get a good spot in your section, and have to stand - not great for us short folks . For the dessert party you do show up a little early, but that is so you can be shown to your table and served your desserts and drinks.  For a short trip I totally recommend it so as not to waste time holding a spot.   

We have done the dessert party and are planning on doing it again on our Nov trip - it is the one splurge on an otherwise budget trip. For us it is worth it, but can see that for a big family the cost is crazy.


----------



## TitusPullo

The schedule opened up through December 5th however it still isn’t bookable.  I’ll have to wait for next release since I’m going in mid December.  Hopefully another day or so for those that were waiting for these dates.


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone know if the deserts for the desert party change for Season of Light or are they pretty much the same year round?


----------



## Sherry Berry

TitusPullo said:


> The schedule opened up through December 5th however it still isn’t bookable.  I’ll have to wait for next release since I’m going in mid December.  Hopefully another day or so for those that were waiting for these dates.



You can book those dates now!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Looks like they are going back to two showings on weekends once Season of Light starts on the 8th. I like that. In the past there would be times that the 2nd showing wouldn't be that full and they would let people without a FP into the viewing area.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Is the dessert party offered for the second showing of World of Color or only the first? Our reservation period opens soon and trying to plan and when I looked at the dessert party times there was only one offered (8:15) even for nights with two showings for Season of Light.


----------



## Triphi

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is the dessert party offered for the second showing of World of Color or only the first? Our reservation period opens soon and trying to plan and when I looked at the dessert party times there was only one offered (8:15) even for nights with two showings for Season of Light.



I had the same question. I’m pretty sure it’s just that they don’t offer it for the later showing.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Triphi said:


> had the same question. I’m pretty sure it’s just that they don’t offer it for the later showing.



I think you’re right... which is a bummer because it’d be really nice to do it for the second show and have more time in the park before hand.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I've never seen the Dessert Party offered for the second show, only for the first.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Good to know, thanks everyone.


----------



## bcinohio

Just made our reservations for the World of Color dessert party for Dec 10th.  Very excited.  Now if our trip would hurry up and get here.  Just 58 more days to go!!!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Ohhhh nice to hear that they’re on top of things with the dining reservations schedule. I can make mine in just a few more days! 64 more days to go!!


----------



## VTHappyGirl

I just booked the same date, its also DS bday and so excited we get to do this! Its been exciting seeing things open up for our days...I like Fall but really excited for this trip.


----------



## Nonsuch

The Dessert Party entrance has moved and the seating area has expanded.
DP check-in CM told me it changed a month ago.

Old entrance was near the fire hydrant.


New entrance is directly in front of the Little Mermaid building.
Seating area is significantly larger.


----------



## dieumeye

Nonsuch said:


> The Dessert Party entrance has moved and the seating area has expanded.
> DP check-in CM told me it changed a month ago.
> 
> Old entrance was near the fire hydrant.
> View attachment 443389
> 
> New entrance is directly in front of the Little Mermaid building.
> Seating area is significantly larger.
> View attachment 443390


The Dessert Party searing seems to have expanded over the Carthay Circle dining package area. Curious where Carthay Circle dining area is now, since it was never very crowded in my experience.


----------



## DizMe

I see people love this, but I can't understand why it's worth $84. Why do you like it or would you skip it? Every year on our Christmas trip, my sister and I try to do something we've never done before so this is on the list of things to try. From the pictures, the food doesn't look like anything I'd like too much (similar to the food you get at Tomorrowland Skyline Lounge fireworks viewing, most of which I didn't eat) so basically you're paying for a guaranteed seat to see WOC? Do most people find this worth the money?


----------



## biochemgirl

WOC is one of my favorite Disney shows and I've seen just about all of them multiple times on both coasts. The dessert party is pure luxury by Disney standards. The ability to see one of my favorite shows with a comfortable seat is worth the price even if they didn't feed me!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Yes we find paying for a guaranteed seat WITH a great view worth the money. The deserts are just an added bonus.

The same mentality may not apply at DL, but I think Disney has such great success with desert parties and other upcharges at WDW because so many people are there for that "once in a lifetime" trip. So they just say screw it and pay all these extra costs to make the trip special as it's a one time thing.

The plaza viewing party for HEA is my favorite as its one if the hardest to just grab a seat for.


----------



## AndrewC

After being on my feet for 10+ hours, it seems like a small fee to pay to sit down at a high top table and watch a fun show. That you get cheese and fruit and chocolates and hot chocolate (when cool out) is just perfect!

It’s something I always do when I visit (usually just a once a year visit, if I was local I probably wouldn’t do this every time, lol).


----------



## AndrewC

Brett Wyman said:


> The plaza viewing party for HEA is my favorite as its one if the hardest to just grab a seat for.


I’m not familiar with this... HEA?


----------



## DizMe

AndrewC said:


> After being on my feet for 10+ hours, it seems like a small fee to pay to sit down at a high top table and watch a fun show. They you get cheese and fruit and chocolates and hot chocolate (when cool out) is just perfect!
> 
> It’s something I always do when I visit (usually just a once a year visit, if I was local I probably wouldn’t do this every time, lol).


Well, that DOES make it sound pretty great!


----------



## Brett Wyman

AndrewC said:


> I’m not familiar with this... HEA?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happily-ever-after-fireworks/ 

At WDW not DL.


----------



## limace

Talk to me about the holiday version of the dessert party and the show? Typically different treats? How does the show compare? We will be there Jan 4-9-I assume there’ll be a holiday showing on the 4th at least, but then does it switch back over that week?


----------



## biochemgirl

It's cool that this topic is happening now because I'm looking at booking for mid-November. The price is hard to swallow but I also know all the benefits. Just to push myself into booking, I watched the DIS stream of the World of Color -  Season of Light. No judging of my Disney fandom please, but, I got teary eyed multiple times! 

If you're on the fence, a video preview may help you make the decision.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

We did this once and would totally do it again. It was great to SIT and relax while waiting for WOC after a long day at the parks. Our last trip, my DD and I found our place to stand about 5 minutes before the show started, and we were right above the dessert party seating. It was awesome! So in the future, we will either pay for the dessert party or get there right before it starts...no more sitting on the hard ground for an hour trying to be close for us.


----------



## DizMe

Ok, you guys convinced me! I booked it for our last night


----------



## tzeitel

DizMe said:


> Ok, you guys convinced me! I booked it for our last night


You will love it.  I am all for a budget trip- I am all over any discount/hack I can find that saves me $ at DLR - but WoC dessert party is my one splurge that I do not even think twice about the price.  We are not doing any TS on our trip next month but I booked that dessert party first chance I got. The seats, desserts, not having to save a spot for an hour (or more), trying to see over a sea of people taller than I am   I can't wait for the Season of Lights show!


----------



## DizMe

tzeitel said:


> You will love it.  I am all for a budget trip- I am all over any discount/hack I can find that saves me $ at DLR - but WoC dessert party is my one splurge that I do not even think twice about the price.  We are not doing any TS on our trip next month but I booked that dessert party first chance I got. The seats, desserts, not having to save a spot for an hour (or more), trying to see over a sea of people taller than I am   I can't wait for the Season of Lights show!


This is strange, I know, but I've never seen the show. Well, I saw a tiny part of it once from a balcony at gch, but I'm very short and figured I'd probably end up not being able to see much. Plus I don't want to risk getting wet, if that's a possibility, and don't care that much about waiting for parades etc so I've just never bothered. But after looking up blogger reports and listening to you guys, I decided THIS is actually right up my alley . 

Our reservation time said 8:15, so what time should we arrive if we want a tall table?


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I’ve never done the dessert party. Are all seats good? Wondering if showing up early makes a difference. I guess what I’m saying is I don’t want to show up early to guarantee a good table


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I’ve never done the dessert party. Are all seats good? Wondering if showing up early makes a difference. I guess what I’m saying is I don’t want to show up early to guarantee a good table


If you have a specific request, then it can be worth it to show up early. For example, when we took my parents as a surprise, I had DH take them on Little Mermaid, while I lined up very early to speak with CMs about getting a special table and holding it without my parents knowing. Then DH took my parents shopping, while I stayed in line. After everything was ready, I texted him to come back, CMs led us to our table and the surprise was a big success. So all the waiting was worth it. On the other hand, we've had parties of one or two show up at literally the last minute (maybe 5 minutes before showtime?) and sit at our table in the front row -- great seating/viewing with absolutely no wait at all! There are only two rows of tables, so if you are average height or taller, there really is no bad seat in the area.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

theluckyrabbit said:


> If you have a specific request, then it can be worth it to show up early. For example, when we took my parents as a surprise, I had DH take them on Little Mermaid, while I lined up very early to speak with CMs about getting a special table and holding it without my parents knowing. Then DH took my parents shopping, while I stayed in line. After everything was ready, I texted him to come back, CMs led us to our table and the surprise was a big success. So all the waiting was worth it. On the other hand, we've had parties of one or two show up at literally the last minute (maybe 5 minutes before showtime?) and sit at our table in the front row -- great seating/viewing with absolutely no wait at all! There are only two rows of tables, so if you are average height or taller, there really is no bad seat in the area.



Thanks so much!  I read some tables are taller, I’m guessing those are in second row?


----------



## tsumgirl

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Thanks so much!  I read some tables are taller, I’m guessing those are in second row?


The tall tables run all along the second row, but the front row had 2 tall tables on the far right and the far left of the seating area. They just expanded the space for the dessert party though, so I'm not sure how many tall tables will be in the front now. FWIW, I loved sitting at the tall tables in the front row.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Thanks so much!  I read some tables are taller, I’m guessing those are in second row?


Be aware that if anyone in your group has balance issues or back problems, you might want a low table. Some people have reported having problems with the tall directors chairs at the high tables and having an easier time at the lower tables. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## avalon451

DizMe said:


> This is strange, I know, but I've never seen the show. Well, I saw a tiny part of it once from a balcony at gch, but I'm very short and figured I'd probably end up not being able to see much. Plus I don't want to risk getting wet, if that's a possibility, and don't care that much about waiting for parades etc so I've just never bothered. But after looking up blogger reports and listening to you guys, I decided THIS is actually right up my alley .
> 
> Our reservation time said 8:15, so what time should we arrive if we want a tall table?



You won’t get wet at the dessert party. If your reservation says 8:15, that means the show is at 9, and they want you to line up and check in at 8:15. When we did it last month, though, the line was already quite long by then. Still, all the seats have great views, so it didn’t matter. It just took a bit for us to be seated.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

I’ve read parties are seated with different groups. Would a party of 3 have to share a table with anyone else?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I’ve read parties are seated with different groups. Would a party of 3 have to share a table with anyone else?


The DLR website states that tables should be prepared to share. We've been seated with solo guests, so it is possible that a party of three would have a solo guest added to the table. Maybe not, but be prepared that it could happen. If the show sells out that night, all seats will be filled. It's not a big deal, really -- every solo guest we've shared a table with has been friendly.


----------



## Sjwillia

Do they have different sizes of tables at the dessert party?  How would they normally seat a party of 5 with 3 adults and 2 younger kids?  Would we all fit at one table?  Are there larger tables for big parties that we may share?  Surely they would not split us into two tables?!


----------



## Congo Queen

I really enjoy the whole dessert party set up. Way better to have a table and a chair and a good view.  If you plan to make dessert party your dinner for the evening (and you can as there is plenty of food), my tip is to bring a small loaf of bread from Boudin Bakery (in Pacific Wharf area) with you. The dessert party crackers aren't that great. It helps to have decent bread to go with all the cheese they serve.


----------



## tzeitel

Sjwillia said:


> Do they have different sizes of tables at the dessert party?  How would they normally seat a party of 5 with 3 adults and 2 younger kids?  Would we all fit at one table?  Are there larger tables for big parties that we may share?  Surely they would not split us into two tables?!


We were a party of 5 (4 adults and a teen so basically 5 adults) and we all fit at a high top table. If it had been dinner it would have been crowded, but for desserts it was fine - it also helped that it was family so if our elbows or knees touched it was not awkward


----------



## avalon451

Sjwillia said:


> Do they have different sizes of tables at the dessert party?  How would they normally seat a party of 5 with 3 adults and 2 younger kids?  Would we all fit at one table?  Are there larger tables for big parties that we may share?  Surely they would not split us into two tables?!


We were a party of 6, and they just pushed two round high tops together for us- it worked great. 
Also, re: sharing, our first time, DH and I shared a table with a mom and adult daughter. But you’re all facing the same direction, forward at the show, so you’re not looking at each other, it’s not awkward. And you don’t have to become BFF’s- we said a friendly “Hi” to each other and then mostly kept to ourselves.


----------



## Kimann

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> I’ve read parties are seated with different groups. Would a party of 3 have to share a table with anyone else?


We are a party of 3 that just did the dessert party on Wednesday and we were seated with a single guest. She was traveling by herself and we really enjoyed sitting with her. So yes it does happen.

We got in line at 8:30 for the 9:15 party and were maybe 6th in line. When I checked in I requested a hi-top and the attendant told me to ask when we were seated. They started seating a little after 9 and were taking requests as they seated us. Well worth the money in our opinion, waiter was very attentive and quite a bit of food. We all took a box back to the hotel for breakfast. And the chair was worth the price of admission!!!


----------



## mamapenguin

Kimann said:


> We are a party of 3 that just did the dessert party on Wednesday and we were seated with a single guest. She was traveling by herself and we really enjoyed sitting with her. So yes it does happen.
> 
> We got in line at 8:30 for the 9:15 party and were maybe 6th in line. When I checked in I requested a hi-top and the attendant told me to ask when we were seated. They started seating a little after 9 and were taking requests as they seated us. Well worth the money in our opinion, waiter was very attentive and quite a bit of food. We all took a box back to the hotel for breakfast. And the chair was worth the price of admission!!!


Desert for breakfast? That sounds like a great way to start a Disney day!


----------



## Violetspider

Was debating for the last week about attending the Dessert Party. Thanks to this thread, I'm in! Just booked for December 13th (Friday the 13th, Season of Light, a seat at a table, dessert...what could be better.) I'm one of those solo travelers that will be seated with another party. Hoping for some fun folks that haven't seen the show yet like myself. Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## 2 Pinks

Sjwillia said:


> Do they have different sizes of tables at the dessert party?  How would they normally seat a party of 5 with 3 adults and 2 younger kids?  Would we all fit at one table?  Are there larger tables for big parties that we may share?  Surely they would not split us into two tables?!


We were a party of 5 - 3 adults and 2 teens - and fit just fine at one table.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Quick question... 
On our dates WOC starts at 9pm. We have the dessert party booked (  ). DL closes the park at 10pm. (Fireworks scheduled for 9:30 pm) Would we be able to get back in DL after WOC without rushing like crazy? 
It will be our last evening and I might wanna enjoy mainstreet and hang out there a bit and then say goodby to the parks...
Walking back in crowds would be fine but I don’t wanna rush and have to walk faster than the crowds to make it and stress me out...
Any opinions?


----------



## Vala

B3rlingirl said:


> Quick question...
> On our dates WOC starts at 9pm. We have the dessert party booked (  ). DL closes the park at 10pm. (Fireworks scheduled for 9:30 pm) Would we be able to get back in DL after WOC without rushing like crazy?
> It will be our last evening and I might wanna enjoy mainstreet and hang out there a bit and then say goodby to the parks...
> Walking back in crowds would be fine but I don’t wanna rush and have to walk faster than the crowds to make it and stress me out...
> Any opinions?



The Disneyland fireworks are around 20 minutes, aren't they? WOC is about half an hour if memory serves me right. So chances are that by the time you'd cross parks you'd be incoming traffic towards the exiting fireworks crowds. That won't be too pleasant.


----------



## DnA2010

Does anyone have a map of the current viewing sections?


----------



## SeaDis

Has anyone used Maxpass recently on a night with two showings of WOC?
Do they offer the first show only, then the 2nd show?  Or give you a choice of shows all morning?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DnA2010 said:


> Does anyone have a map of the current viewing sections?


See the first post in this superthread. The Dessert Party section now extends into the blue circle toward the 5, but other than that, the map is still fairly accurate.


----------



## Lm3js

Could someone point me to some recent reviews / threads on the WOC Dessert Party? I searched (both Dessert and Desert) and didn't see any real reviews.. just mostly thoughts on seating and whether to go with the party or woc dinner option.  Looking for information on what / how much you get as desserts, recent drink options, etc.  Thanks in advance. I'm looking to go week of Thanksgiving for the holiday version of woc.


----------



## AndrewC

Lm3js said:


> Could someone point me to some recent reviews / threads on the WOC Dessert Party? I searched (both Dessert and Desert) and didn't see any real reviews.. just mostly thoughts on seating and whether to go with the party or woc dinner option.  Looking for information on what / how much you get as desserts, recent drink options, etc.  Thanks in advance. I'm looking to go week of Thanksgiving for the holiday version of woc.



I had to cancel this year due to adding a second night at the Chefs Counter at Napa Rose, but last year and the year before they had basically been about the same. Some cheese, fruit, three or four little treats/chocolates, I think a chocolate covered strawberry or two, etc. There also were some weird bread stick type things that were kinda thin (think drink straw sized) that had a nice crunch to them and was really good. If I recall they include one alcoholic drink (but not totally positive on that) and some hot drinks like coffee, hot chocolate, tea, etc. Each item on it's own isn't terribly fancy, but put together at a high top table looking over the show, it feels fancy. It's a large plate and pretty full of the above items; if you find a review from 2018 or even 2017 I would feel fairly safe on it being roughly the same type of stuff/amounts.

If you had a table service dinner and then a couple hours later this, I think it would be too much food. If you skipped dinner and just had lunch and this, I think you'll be hungry. Maybe a corn dog snack at like 4pm would work, or a late night snack over at Disney before the park closes and after WOC.

I usually do some kind of breakfast at like 10am (either table service or grab and go) and then a "late lunch" at like 3:30pm and then WOC and am pretty ok. I've heard you can ask for some of the stuff to be boxed to go if you're staying on site or near by...


----------



## AndrewC

https://mickeyvisit.com/world-of-color-dessert-party/
That looks very similar to the two times I've done it (Fall of 2018 and 2017), but the bread basket is a little different than I remember. Again, the food is good, but not like super fancy... it's after being on your feet for 10+ hours being able to sit down and watch a great show and enjoy some great treats. Worth every penny to me and was really sad they didn't have a Halloween Party dessert party... even if it had been higher priced I probably would have gone for it!


----------



## smartlabelprint

There was too much food.  We had to have our treats boxed up.  That being said, it's not a dinner.  It's not really comparable to one of the dinner options.  You're paying for the seat and it was worth it to us.  But we were two singles.  I wouldn't pay for my family of 4 to see WOC in seats.

We were allowed 2 alcoholic beverages.  I think we chose the sparkling wine. I can't remember the other options.  We went in March 2018.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I am also eager to know everything about the dessert party as well so I hop on this thread...

Another question about the beverages... if I order those 2 alcoholic beverages... am I allowed to order something else to drink additionally or just those 2?  Some hot chocolate to warm up a little or coke to satisfy thirst?
As far as I understand it you get free refills with everything besides the limit of 2 for the alcoholic ones?


----------



## AndrewC

B3rlingirl said:


> I am also eager to know everything about the dessert party as well so I hop on this thread...
> 
> Another question about the beverages... if I order those 2 alcoholic beverages... am I allowed to order something else to drink additionally or just those 2?  Some hot chocolate to warm up a little or coke to satisfy thirst?
> As far as I understand it you get free refills with everything besides the limit of 2 for the alcoholic ones?



I believe that is true. I'm pretty sure I've had the sparkling wine and then asked for a hot chocolate to warm up with and had no issues. I think if you had your two alcoholic drinks and then asked for soda or hot chocolate/coffee/tea you would be ok.


----------



## DWillowBay

My family just did the WOC Dessert Party last week.   We loved it!   Great seating (you can be at a high top or low top table...CM will ask you as you check in).  Wide selection of beverages.   And the dessert platter blew me away.   There was so much that we ended up getting a to-go box (CM supplied that) to take back to the hotel.  Several cheeses...the brie was great!  Crackers and toasts.   Amazing.    Great location.   It's pricey, but for a treat, we'd do it again.   For medical reasons, one of our party needed a low-sugar plate.   No problem.   I just called and they arranged a beautiful plate for him.


----------



## Lm3js

Thank you all!  My plan for dining that day is snack at the holiday booths. It is the only day I don't have TS reservations for dinner. Usually we do a sit down as we are there from rope drop to close so it is our 'down time' ha ha. Since it is TG week, I'm splurging on it. We did the Star Wars dessert party at WDW and it was fabulous so trying to see how this one was.


----------



## Lm3js

Oh man, I wish you hadn't consolidated my post into the super thread. I had tried searching this thread before and it was really not easy to find what I was looking for.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lm3js said:


> Oh man, I wish you hadn't consolidated my post into the super thread. I had tried searching this thread before and it was really not easy to find what I was looking for.


Your post was moved here precisely because the topic is about WOC and, thus, it belongs here in the WOC Superthread. Rather than have hundreds of separate threads located on hundreds of different pages throughout this board, it is much easier to have one superthread covering one major topic. You really only need to read the first post and, maybe, the last 10-15 pages or so to get caught up. If you can't find what you want there, post a new question at the end of the last page. Much easier and more efficient to be looking in one major thread than to be skimming through dozens of pages on this board -- and your post can also help other people who might be looking through this thread trying to find the answer to the same question.


----------



## tzeitel

TikiTikiFan said:


> Is the dessert party offered for the second showing of World of Color or only the first? Our reservation period opens soon and trying to plan and when I looked at the dessert party times there was only one offered (8:15) even for nights with two showings for Season of Light.





Triphi said:


> I had the same question. I’m pretty sure it’s just that they don’t offer it for the later showing.





theluckyrabbit said:


> I've never seen the Dessert Party offered for the second show, only for the first.


I was just checking the WoC dessert party ADR page and it seems like they are now offering the party for the second show on the weekends.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

tzeitel said:


> I was just checking the WoC dessert party ADR page and it seems like they are now offering the party for the second show on the weekends.


I hope this is going to be a permanent change -- it will be a welcome addition!


----------



## Lm3js

theluckyrabbit said:


> Your post was moved here precisely because the topic is about WOC and, thus, it belongs here in the WOC Superthread. Rather than have hundreds of separate threads located on hundreds of different pages throughout this board, it is much easier to have one superthread covering one major topic. You really only need to read the first post and, maybe, the last 10-15 pages or so to get caught up. If you can't find what you want there, post a new question at the end of the last page. Much easier and more efficient to be looking in one major thread than to be skimming through dozens of pages on this board -- and your post can also help other people who might be looking through this thread trying to find the answer to the same question.


Maybe nice to have sub threads for Dessert Party/Dinner and then general WOC thread inked together... as right now, it is mixed as far as showtimes, dates, fast pass, dessert and holiday shows vs. regular and hard to find things.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lm3js said:


> Maybe nice to have sub threads for Dessert Party/Dinner and then general WOC thread inked together... as right now, it is mixed as far as showtimes, dates, fast pass, dessert and holiday shows vs. regular and hard to find things.


If someone wants to volunteer to do that, great. As it is now, this superthread works better than our very moody search function and it gives you a more specific place to look for information than using Google. This thread is where our WOC veterans come to help people out -- they know to come here to answer questions. Right now, this option seems to be working.


----------



## B3rlingirl

theluckyrabbit said:


> If someone wants to volunteer to do that, great. As it is now, this superthread works better than our very moody search function and it gives you a more specific place to look for information than using Google. This thread is where our WOC veterans come to help people out -- they know to come here to answer questions. Right now, this option seems to be working.


I totally understand your point and I really like those super threads and the great mods who keep the board clean... especially with SWGE it would have been a complete mess without it. But here is the but... if you don’t follow along it it is quite daunting to read/ search such long threads. (that’s why the same questions are asked over and over again in the SWGE thread) I’ve stalked this board for the last year excessively so I am up to date with all those threads (Actually I read pretty much every thread even those completely unrelated to my vacation like flexpass or Halloween) but I was also looking for dessert party information and used the search function and didn’t find much besides the bits of information in trip reports and this thread. I think a “super thread” or “how to thread” about the dessert party would be handy... because I think the dessert party is some what special  but of course someone has to do that work first and till then this thread is the way to go... so at least the information is in one place!

but now... back to the topic I guess...



tzeitel said:


> I was just checking the WoC dessert party ADR page and it seems like they are now offering the party for the second show on the weekends.


I really like that idea, too. I am curious though if they will be able to fully book 2 dessert party’s per night regularly.
I just checked the schedule and tried some dates and I think they added the 2nd dessert party for every night they offer 2 WOC shows (but checked just a couple of dates). I find it pretty curious they added them throughout November and not just December...


----------



## DizMe

I have a reservation for Dec 4 at 8:15. That's the only time option given, so I assume that means there is only one dessert party that night?

ETA: I'm a long time member of this board, but have never done WoC/dessert party and have not tried to read about it on this thread. But this year, my sister and I wanted to try it during the Christmas season so I asked some questions and got good responses. Then suddenly I couldn't find my thread and figured out it had been merged, which I do understand but also have to agree that it is just too much to slog back through 154 pages of random info about WOC to see if someone has answered your question, and then if they have, is it still the same now? I don't really have a solution except to maybe let the newer posts like mine and Lm3js sit for a day or 2 before merging them, which is what happened with mine and which I appreciated because I got most of the info I needed before it was moved.


----------



## MNDisneyMommy

Quick review of the WoC dessert party - it was our one big splurge of the trip, and boy was it worth it.  We had just the most pleasant experience I've probably ever had watching a show at WDW or DLR.  We arrived around 8:15, which was what was stated in the reservation but must have been late because most of the tables were full up.  But we still had our choice of a low or high top, and we had a fantastic view.  The desserts were amazing (we did the HEA party at WDW and we couldn't believe how terrible the desserts were...).  It was SO much food, everyone found something they liked, we were all stuffed and we all took home containers.   Our server was super attentive, all in all... it was totally great.  

And the show was incredible too!


----------



## limace

I’ve wondered the same thing-here and the swge thread. One thing that would be awesome is if it would be possible to have an index to the thread in the first post, so folks could jump to the most updated info?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> ... But here is the but... if you don’t follow along it it is quite daunting to read/ search such long threads... I was also looking for dessert party information and used the search function and didn’t find much besides the bits of information in trip reports and this thread. I think a “super thread” or “how to thread” about the dessert party would be handy... because I think the dessert party is some what special  but of course someone has to do that work first and till then this thread is the way to go... so at least the information is in one place!...


If someone here wants to take the time to create a how-to thread about the WOC Dessert Party, that's great. HydroGuy created the first post and started this superthread on his own to help his fellow DISers. He is not a mod and was not paid to do this. People also can check other blogs for information. Disneyland Daily is a great resource -- there are good reviews and how-tos for the dining packages there. Nothing is stopping people from doing their own research (and I know that you do a lot of research on your own -- so thank you!). But having the superthreads is a way to create a one-stop-shop for folks to ask their questions and to get answers in one place -- and for lurkers to find that information in one place  -- without littering the boards with hundreds of posts asking the same questions repeatedly.



DizMe said:


> ... I do understand but also have to agree that it is just too much to slog back through 154 pages of random info about WOC to see if someone has answered your question, and then if they have, is it still the same now?...


No one needs to read all the pages in any superthread -- the information on the earlier pages won't be accurate anyway with the speed that Disney makes changes these days. People only need to look over the first post for the basics, then check the last 10-20 pages (depending on whether any major news has happened recently -- sometimes pages can add on very quickly). If the information isn't there, then post a new question. Leaving the posts unmerged for a few days doesn't really work around here. We've tried that and information gets cross posted and tangled up, sometimes creating more confusion than help when people try to go back to find what they need.



limace said:


> I’ve wondered the same thing-here and the swge thread. One thing that would be awesome is if it would be possible to have an index to the thread in the first post, so folks could jump to the most updated info?


Are you volunteering to be our superthread librarian?


----------



## B3rlingirl

limace said:


> I’ve wondered the same thing-here and the swge thread. One thing that would be awesome is if it would be possible to have an index to the thread in the first post, so folks could jump to the most updated info?


Yes.. I guess that would be ideal... do a “all you need to know” on page one and then regularly link it to new and interesting/ noteworthy posts throughout the thread... but that is a ton of work!!! and the one doing it has to be updating it regularly.  That’s to much to ask for to be honest!

And the fact that if you ask a question (even if it’s answered already lots of times) is always answered nicely and helpful and pretty quickly is an awesome thing. If your question gets lost in a super thread... no problem just ask again. That’s the great thing here on the board...


----------



## B3rlingirl

DizMe said:


> I have a reservation for Dec 4 at 8:15. That's the only time option given, so I assume that means there is only one dessert party that night?
> ...


Guess who’s also going Dec 4th ?
That week looks like Disney is going a bit slower. A little shorter hours and no F! during the week and just one WOC but they scheduled fireworks.

So far Disney didn’t add any shows in November/December but just added a second party if there already was a second WOC show... As I have said: interesting  move. Especially just a couple of days after making the dessert party’s viewing area bigger.
Guess Disney found out that the dessert party is something similar to printing money...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> Yes.. I guess that would be ideal... do a “all you need to know” on page one and then regularly link it to new and interesting/ noteworthy posts throughout the thread... but that is a ton of work!!!...


The thing is, we have threads like that at the top of the first page called Sticky Threads, which I try to point out on a regular basis. And you would not believe how many people have never even noticed those threads at all! In fact, this superthread is included in those stickies on the first page. So someone can go through a lot of trouble and do a lot of work, only to have most people ignore it completely and complain. Oh well...
Now, back to discussing WOC!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> ... Guess Disney found out that the dessert party is something similar to printing money...


It sure took them long enough to figure that out!


----------



## Laur0406

Will the dessert party still run during the Food & Wine festival?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Laur0406 said:


> Will the dessert party still run during the Food & Wine festival?


It should.


----------



## disneymouse16

Do World of Color fastpasses run out? We are wanting to see it first week of December. Probably won't have maxpass. The day we are looking at going is Wednesday and I was thinking someone could run over after a breakfast reservation at Plaza Inn, around 11 AM? Would they still be available?


----------



## Plip

There is only one show that day (December 4), so I wouldn't expect there to be Fastpasses available that late in the morning. And if, somehow, they _were_ available, they certainly wouldn't be for the better viewing area (which are the first passes distributed). So I would strongly recommend planning to see World of Color on a day when you can either start your day at California Adventure or purchase MaxPass.


----------



## midnight star

Most likely no. Even on a day when there are 2 shows. WOC and fantasmic fastpasses go much faster now since they are available via maxpass


----------



## dieumeye

Instead of someone running over after breakfast, maybe show up 15-20 minutes early and have someone run over before breakfast.

And depending on where you’re coming from, it might be easy to enter DCA through GCH and grab a WoC FP since the machine is pretty close to that entrance.


----------



## disneymouse16

Is it still correct that tickets can be scanned into either park to get a fastpass? My family could all scan into Disneyland then I could run get fastpasses in DCA then meet back up with them in Disneyland?


----------



## DnA2010

Is it possible to watch WOC at 8:15 and then make it to the hub area at DL for fireworks at 9:30? Probably not hey?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

disneymouse16 said:


> Is it still correct that tickets can be scanned into either park to get a fastpass? My family could all scan into Disneyland then I could run get fastpasses in DCA then meet back up with them in Disneyland?


Correct. If you decide to get MP, you could all enter DL and get the WOC FPs with the app.


----------



## Version 6

A few random questions if I may.

We have a booking for the World of Color Desert Party at 730, and planned to have dinner prior at the Lamplight Lounge (so that we are nice and close). Family of 4, with two kids (5 and 7)

Questions are: 

1) Is lamplight lounge the best option for a sit down table service dinner close to the Desert Party Area?
2) Does a 6:15 lamplight lounge reservation give us enough time for a desert party starting at 730?
3) How much food do you get at the desert party? None of us are very big eaters (we find Disney portions big compared to what we are used to). So, should we just eat very light given that we are headed straight to the desert party?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ParkHopper1

Version 6 said:


> A few random questions if I may.
> 
> We have a booking for the World of Color Desert Party at 730, and planned to have dinner prior at the Lamplight Lounge (so that we are nice and close). Family of 4, with two kids (5 and 7)
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> 1) Is lamplight lounge the best option for a sit down table service dinner close to the Desert Party Area?
> 2) Does a 6:15 lamplight lounge reservation give us enough time for a desert party starting at 730?
> 3) How much food do you get at the desert party? None of us are very big eaters (we find Disney portions big compared to what we are used to). So, should we just eat very light given that we are headed straight to the desert party?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You wanna do the Dessert party hungry IMO....ESPECIALLY if you are not big eaters. You will not enjoy it as much right after a table service meal.

When we have done Dessert Parties we will to a bigger lunch then a smaller counter service dinner a bit earlier. 

I would advise splitting up those reservations.


----------



## Version 6

ParkHopper1 said:


> You wanna do the Dessert party hungry IMO....ESPECIALLY if you are not big eaters. You will not enjoy it as much right after a table service meal.
> 
> When we have done Dessert Parties we will to a bigger lunch then a smaller counter service dinner a bit earlier.
> 
> I would advise splitting up those reservations.



Thanks for that! What kind of food is at the dessert party? We are mainly just doing it for the view of WOC. I don't really want my kids eating cakes for dinner.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Version 6 said:


> Thanks for that! What kind of food is at the dessert party? We are mainly just doing it for the view of WOC. I don't really want my kids eating cakes for dinner.


The Dessert Party serves desserts! Lots of them! (So definitely not dinner or any kind of dinner food -- grab that beforehand.) You get a bread basket, cheeses, fruit, and various cakes/cookies/chocolate dipped berries/etc. (Post #3056 in this thread has a photo to show how much you get.) There is a LOT of food -- which can be boxed up to be taken back to your hotel for snacking on later. Agree with the pp about having a larger lunch, then something quick for dinner. When we've had parties larger than 2, we'll share two dessert plates (plenty for us!) and box up the untouched plates to take back home or to the hotel.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Version 6 said:


> Thanks for that! What kind of food is at the dessert party? We are mainly just doing it for the view of WOC. I don't really want my kids eating cakes for dinner.


The photos below are recent and show how much food is served on each plate at the Dessert Party.



Jenwdwfan said:


> Here are 2 photos from last nights party.  View attachment 451421View attachment 451421View attachment 451422


----------



## DizMe

theluckyrabbit said:


> The photos below are recent and show how much food is served on each plate at the Dessert Party.


Thanks for the pictures. I'm kind of bummed at the offerings; not much there looks appealing to me . I LOVE dessert and very little of that looks like anything I'd like.

ETA: It doesn't look like much if you're skipping dinner?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DizMe said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I'm kind of bummed at the offerings; not much there looks appealing to me . I LOVE dessert and very little of that looks like anything I'd like.
> 
> ETA: It doesn't look like much if you're skipping dinner?


Don't skip dinner! But if you don't have time for a real meal before the Dessert Party, we've seen people bring in sandwiches, corn dogs, more "real" food items to accompany their desserts. No one seemed to mind. I know that posters  here have said that they bring in extra bread from the Boudin Bakery. I'm allergic to most of what's offered, so we usually get one regular dessert plate for DH and one plate of all fruit and cheese for me. Then we bring in whatever extra sweets or savories that we want that day. CMs have always been very flexible.


----------



## DizMe

theluckyrabbit said:


> Don't skip dinner! But if you don't have time for a real meal before the Dessert Party, we've seen people bring in sandwiches, corn dogs, more "real" food items to accompany their desserts. No one seemed to mind. I know that posters  here have said that they bring in extra bread from the Boudin Bakery. I'm allergic to most of what's offered, so we usually get one regular dessert plate for DH and one plate of all fruit and cheese for me. Then we bring in whatever extra sweets or savories that we want that day. CMs have always been very flexible.


Oh yes! That would work. So they allow you to request all fruit and cheese?  I'm not sure about those desserts, but I know I don't like the cookies. Not sure what the others are; am I seeing a mousse and a macaron? What is the little dark thing that looks like a bundt or lava cake? If you want to do all fruit and cheese, do they give you extra and is that something you do ahead of time or when you're waiting to be seated? Sorry for all the questions but it will help me decide what to bring with me.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DizMe said:


> Oh yes! That would work. So they allow you to request all fruit and cheese?  I'm not sure about those desserts, but I know I don't like the cookies. Not sure what the others are; am I seeing a mousse and a macaron? What is the little dark thing that looks like a bundt or lava cake? If you want to do all fruit and cheese, do they give you extra and is that something you do ahead of time or when you're waiting to be seated? Sorry for all the questions but it will help me decide what to bring with me.


Call the number for special dietary requests or send an email (listed online when you make your reservation and list allergies). I always check "other" for allergies, then send an email specifying what I want. Then I confirm with the Dine Line closer to our reservation date. Sometimes, someone from the central bakery will call me to discuss my request, but usually when the request is just a fruit and cheese plate (pretty self explanatory), there is no need for a phone call.  And the plate I receive is a generous serving of all fruit and cheese, no desserts.


----------



## jonahsmommy

We have reservations for this Saturday 11/23. A few questions, (this is our first time)
1. Our time says 8:15, but I was thinking of checking in at 7:45? Too early? Too late? 
2. Where do we check in? In front of the Little Mermaid? Somewhere else? 
3. I have my reservations on my phone, show my email confirmation with my license? Or print something out?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jenwdwfan

jonahsmommy said:


> We have reservations for this Saturday 11/23. A few questions, (this is our first time)
> 1. Our time says 8:15, but I was thinking of checking in at 7:45? Too early? Too late?
> 2. Where do we check in? In front of the Little Mermaid? Somewhere else?
> 3. I have my reservations on my phone, show my email confirmation with my license? Or print something out?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


I would check the line around 7:30ish.  We got in line around 7:45, and there were 10 to 15 groups in front of us.  We had an 8:15 check in.  They came thru the line and got our name and number in the party.  I do not recall having to show them anything, maybe ID?  We were asked if we preferred low or high top table and about 8pm they started leading us in to sit down.  Hope that helps.  Oh and check in was across from Ariel.


----------



## jonahsmommy

Thank you so much! That helps a lot! Getting excited...


----------



## jonahsmommy

One more question....since I’m very petite, 5’0 on a great day  should we get the high table? Not sure if that has a better view?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

jonahsmommy said:


> One more question....since I’m very petite, 5’0 on a great day  should we get the high table? Not sure if that has a better view?


I'm short, too, and have had a good view from both high and low tables. Just make sure that you are in one of the front two seats at the table. High or low table basically depends on where you want to be seated (ask the CM who seats you where the low tables are vs. the high tables) and whether you have any problems with the tall directors chairs. Some people have back problems, balance issues, trouble getting into/out of those chairs and so prefer the lower tables.


----------



## DizMe

theluckyrabbit said:


> I'm short, too, and have had a good view from both high and low tables. Just make sure that you are in one of the front two seats at the table. High or low table basically depends on where you want to be seated (ask the CM who seats you where the low tables are vs. the high tables) and whether you have any problems with the tall directors chairs. Some people have back problems, balance issues, trouble getting into/out of those chairs and so prefer the lower tables.


When you say one of the front two seats at the table, do you mean closest to the water? Does that mean your back is to the table if you're watching the show? I only have a vague idea of how the tables and chairs are arranged. I'm a shortie, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DizMe said:


> When you say one of the front two seats at the table, do you mean closest to the water? Does that mean your back is to the table if you're watching the show? I only have a vague idea of how the tables and chairs are arranged. I'm a shortie, too.


Yes. Usually there are 4 chairs at a small round table. You want to be at one of the two chairs closest to the water (whether you are in the front or back row of tables). You don't want anyone sitting in front of you. If there is a person in front of you who you know, it isn't that big of a deal to ask them to move if they block your view. But if you end up sharing a table? It can get awkward trying to ask a total stranger to move (more than once if needed) when they block your view. Much easier to be in one of the front two chairs.


----------



## jonahsmommy

Thanks so much for all the great information


----------



## Kenshin21

When we did this a couple years ago, they gave the kids a light up sipper. We’ve never done this for the holidays, do they still do something similar for the kids?


----------



## Nonsuch

Kenshin21 said:


> When we did this a couple years ago, they gave the kids a light up sipper. We’ve never done this for the holidays, do they still do something similar for the kids?


Unfortunately, those cups are long gone.  The World of Color Sipper was one of many "Made with Magic" (AKA "Glow with the Show") devices, which would light up in sync with the show (and also interact with other devices).  "Made with Magic" was not very popular, so the unsold Sippers became "free" gifts for the Dessert Party (there were likely thousands of sippers taking up warehouse space).


----------



## Rick3y M0use

Hello,

This December will be my first time seeing World of Color. I was hoping the experts here can help me out with a question I have:

I plan on attending the second showing of the night of World of Color (the 10:15pm showtime) using a fastpass. My group wants to get a front row rail spot and we have no problem waiting for an hour or more. My question is, is it safe to get to the que immediately after the first showing of WOC at 9:00pm (which means getting to the que about 9:30pm)? Or will we need to start lining up at the que while first WOC show is still going on? The reason we are hesitant to line up during the first show is that we don't want to see any of the show until it's our time to view it.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Rick3y M0use said:


> Hello,
> 
> This December will be my first time seeing World of Color. I was hoping the experts here can help me out with a question I have:
> 
> I plan on attending the second showing of the night of World of Color (the 10:15pm showtime) using a fastpass. My group wants to get a front row rail spot and we have no problem waiting for an hour or more. My question is, is it safe to get to the que immediately after the first showing of WOC at 9:00pm (which means getting to the que about 9:30pm)? Or will we need to start lining up at the que while first WOC show is still going on? The reason we are hesitant to line up during the first show is that we don't want to see any of the show until it's our time to view it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



We did the second show dessert party last week. I wouldn’t bother lining up early. We showed up at 9:30 and they directed us to a line in front of the gift shops across from stroller parking outside Little Mermaid ride. Even though we showed up on time we were one of the last in line. We were a party of 3, had our own table and had a great view in the middle of the section at a high table. Lots of tables were completely empty. The second show probably isn’t as busy. Have fun!


----------



## Plip

Rick3y M0use said:


> I plan on attending the second showing of the night of World of Color (the 10:15pm showtime) using a fastpass. My group wants to get a front row rail spot and we have no problem waiting for an hour or more. My question is, is it safe to get to the que immediately after the first showing of WOC at 9:00pm (which means getting to the que about 9:30pm)?



I assume that you mean the front row in the _wet _section. (In case you're not aware, since it will be your first time, there's a section right next to the water. Disney says that you _will _get wet if you view from there. _How _wet depends on how breezy it is that night.)

We saw World of Color from the wet section twice in early November. The wet section didn't seem as popular as the dry section and didn't fill up as quickly. At least that was the case on those nights. I assume this was because it wasn't what I would describe as warm in the evenings (even though it had been warm during the day). I would think this could be the case in December, too, as it's probably going to be fairly cool by 10pm.

However, with a limited number of spots on the rail, it kind of comes down to the luck-of-the-draw how long they'll be available. It only takes a few groups to fill them up. The first night we saw WOC, we went more than an hour early and we still ended up one row back from the rail. The second night we went a little later, and were planning to stay in the dry section. I went to get food, and when I got back, the girls had convinced my wife to move into the wet section right on the rail because no one else had claimed that spot much later. I think we just got really lucky (or unlucky, depending on your perspective). But it just shows that it can be unpredictable.


----------



## Plip

Rick3y M0use said:


> I plan on attending the second showing of the night of World of Color (the 10:15pm showtime) using a fastpass.



One more thought, specifically on the 10:15 showtime. As you probably know, the FastPasses are are distributed in order: first the blue viewing area (the better area) for the 9:00 show, then the yellow viewing area (the less desirable area) for the 9:00 show, then the blue viewing area for the 10:15 show, and finally the yellow viewing area for 10:15 show.

So you need to be on top of it. You can just get a FastPass for the WOC first thing in the morning, or it will be for the 9:00 show. But if you aren't paying attention, you might end up with the yellow viewing for the 10:15 or even miss out on the show altogether.

It'll be a lot easier to do this if you have Max Pass. Then you can just keep an eye on it and get the Fast Passes as soon as it changes over to the later showing. But even if you don't have Max Pass, you can use the app to monitor which show Fast Passes are being distributed for. If you scroll down on the home page of the app, you should find a button that says "Today's Showtimes." From there you can find what Fast Passes are being distributed for WOC and send a runner to pull Fast Passes manually as soon as 10:15 is available.


----------



## Rick3y M0use

Thanks for the responses Tinkerbell19672 and Plip!!!!!!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

We stayed at the Grand Californian (overlooking DCA) over the weekend and a strange warning showed up on the TV saying there could be noise from DCA on Sunday. At 11:45pm last night I was awakened to them rehearsing some kind of WoC show. It was loud and definitely not the holiday version. I was too tired, and frankly don’t know WoC that well, but it looks like they could be making some changes to the regular show. Just thought I’d report that in case anyone has further information.


----------



## Mousequake

Plip said:


> One more thought, specifically on the 10:15 showtime. As you probably know, the FastPasses are are distributed in order: first the blue viewing area (the better area) for the 9:00 show, then the yellow viewing area (the less desirable area) for the 9:00 show, then the blue viewing area for the 10:15 show, and finally the yellow viewing area for 10:15 show.
> 
> So you need to be on top of it. You can just get a FastPass for the WOC first thing in the morning, or it will be for the 9:00 show. But if you aren't paying attention, you might end up with the yellow viewing for the 10:15 or even miss out on the show altogether.
> 
> It'll be a lot easier to do this if you have Max Pass. Then you can just keep an eye on it and get the Fast Passes as soon as it changes over to the later showing. But even if you don't have Max Pass, you can use the app to monitor which show Fast Passes are being distributed for. If you scroll down on the home page of the app, you should find a button that says "Today's Showtimes." From there you can find what Fast Passes are being distributed for WOC and send a runner to pull Fast Passes manually as soon as 10:15 is available.



This past Saturday, they did not distribute FPs for the 10:15 WoC show; they only distributed them for the 9:00 show. I don't know if this is a permanent change or a temporary trial. The 10:15 show was so empty that I walked up 15 minutes before and had my choice of spots.


----------



## SeaDis

Bruin_mouse said:


> We stayed at the Grand Californian (overlooking DCA) over the weekend and a strange warning showed up on the TV saying there could be noise from DCA on Sunday. At 11:45pm last night I was awakened to them rehearsing some kind of WoC show. It was loud and definitely not the holiday version. I was too tired, and frankly don’t know WoC that well, but it looks like they could be making some changes to the regular show. Just thought I’d report that in case anyone has further information.



They are adding a Disney+ commercial to the show.

Just kidding.  Star Wars would be my guess, to coincide with SWGE "completion" in January.  I've already noticed the marketing is ramping up.  I would guess they go hyperdrive after the holidays to setup Spring/Summer.  Thanks for the cool report.


----------



## Version 6

I have a World of Color Dessert Party reservation (in mid January) for 7:30pm.

If that's the time on my booking, does that mean the show starts at that time, or is that the time I should arrive? If the latter, what time is the show likely to start, and how long does it normally go for?

Thanks


----------



## tzeitel

Version 6 said:


> I have a World of Color Dessert Party reservation (in mid January) for 7:30pm.
> 
> If that's the time on my booking, does that mean the show starts at that time, or is that the time I should arrive? If the latter, what time is the show likely to start, and how long does it normally go for?
> 
> Thanks


7:30 is the time they start seating guests. I would get there before that time but all seats seem to have pretty good views.  Last week we got a short table on the front row (option of that or a tall in the back) and we got there at 7PM (for the 7:30 booking).


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'm highly considering the dessert party in the first week of March as our splurge. I hope it won't rain too hard or anything to cancel the show.


----------



## carouselDL

Mousequake said:


> This past Saturday, they did not distribute FPs for the 10:15 WoC show; they only distributed them for the 9:00 show. I don't know if this is a permanent change or a temporary trial. The 10:15 show was so empty that I walked up 15 minutes before and had my choice of spots.


Does anyone know if this was a one-off or if FPs are usually distributed for the 10:15 show (and if they are, what time it generally switches from 9:00 to 10:15)? Hoping to catch the 10:15 show in a couple weeks, but I'd rather not spend all morning on my phone checking which show's FP is being distributed...


----------



## fly girl

I have read WOC typically goes on in the rain, unless is is heavy downpour or obviously lightening in the vicinity. 

What about the Dessert Party? Does that always coincide with the show? I really don't want to try and enjoy a plate full of crackers and desserts with rain pouring down on it. That would not be enjoyable at all, and not worth its hefty price tag. Anyone know if they cancel the dessert party when it rains?


----------



## B3rlingirl

That’s a good question... I was wondering as well about the dessert party...


----------



## Daisybelle

Well I found out last March!  It was pouring rain all day and I thought for sure they'd cancel WOC.  They didn't cancel it and they wouldn't refund the dessert party charge.  We were too tired and cold to sit out in more rain by that point so we were out the money.


----------



## mamapenguin

Daisybelle said:


> Well I found out last March!  It was pouring rain all day and I thought for sure they'd cancel WOC.  They didn't cancel it and they wouldn't refund the dessert party charge.  We were too tired and cold to sit out in more rain by that point so we were out the money.


I would have at least asked for our deserts in a to go box. You paid for them anyway. And yes I think that is unfair, but they are up front about it.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yes, I think you can get the deserts to go in the case of rain. At least this is my hope.


----------



## Daisybelle

mamapenguin said:


> I would have at least asked for our deserts in a to go box. You paid for them anyway. And yes I think that is unfair, but they are up front about it.



We would have had to wait around about an hour and we were just ready to get dry.


----------



## Laur0406

Daisybelle said:


> Well I found out last March!  It was pouring rain all day and I thought for sure they'd cancel WOC.  They didn't cancel it and they wouldn't refund the dessert party charge.  We were too tired and cold to sit out in more rain by that point so we were out the money.


 I was all set to book it 60 days out from our trip (trip is in March) but this is making me rethink it.

Does the dessert party typically sell out close to the date? I am stuck because I don't want to miss out if it's nice but really don't want to sit in the rain!


----------



## sharksfinatic17

Laur0406 said:


> I was all set to book it 60 days out from our trip (trip is in March) but this is making me rethink it.
> 
> Does the dessert party typically sell out close to the date? I am stuck because I don't want to miss out if it's nice but really don't want to sit in the rain!


You have 24 hours to cancel. Last March, I moved ours around due to rain.


----------



## Daisybelle

Laur0406 said:


> I was all set to book it 60 days out from our trip (trip is in March) but this is making me rethink it.
> 
> Does the dessert party typically sell out close to the date? I am stuck because I don't want to miss out if it's nice but really don't want to sit in the rain!



I don’t think it sells out super fast unless there’s a new show or a holiday.  I booked ours just a few weeks out.


----------



## DizMe

Laur0406 said:


> I was all set to book it 60 days out from our trip (trip is in March) but this is making me rethink it.
> 
> Does the dessert party typically sell out close to the date? I am stuck because I don't want to miss out if it's nice but really don't want to sit in the rain!


I have a reservation next Wednesday (1 week from today) and they're still showing availability. That's usually a fairly busy time, but the weather is making me nervous and maybe people are afraid to book because of that.


----------



## Laur0406

@Plip @sharksfinatic17 @Daisybelle @DizMe Thanks   I'll probably book 60 days out and then keep an eye on the weather closer to.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those worried about viewing WOC in the rain:
This was our experience on Thanksgiving, 11/28/19: We had free FPs for the first show, but weren't absolutely certain the show would go on. The rain had been steady through the afternoon, then there was a break, but had started up again in the evening. About 10 minutes before showtime, I asked a CM at the Information Kiosk if the show was still going to happen. She assured me that it would go on. So we went to the viewing area, which had plenty of spots still available in all areas. No one was scanning FPs -- guests were allowed to walk in to the viewing area. With just minutes to spare, we walked right up to a railing in the front of the yellow section. Our rain gear worked well -- rain boots, rain pants, rain coats with hoods -- it rained throughout the show, and we stayed warm and dry. My rain hood worked so well that my glasses didn't even get misted -- and we were close to the front! All the show effects worked well -- the projections were clear and the fire jets felt great. If you have good rain gear, don't give up on WOC because of wet weather. You can get great viewing with no wait time using the free FPs -- and that is a rare occurrence!


----------



## DizMe

I am assuming the WoC Dessert Party seating is not covered? Has anyone tried doing this when it was raining? It doesn't sound like it would be very pleasant. I know weather can change quickly and it's still too soon to know exactly what it will be like 4 days from now, but it's showing 90% chance of rain that day and I'm trying to strategize.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DizMe said:


> I am assuming the WoC Dessert Party seating is not covered? Has anyone tried doing this when it was raining? It doesn't sound like it would be very pleasant. I know weather can change quickly and it's still too soon to know exactly what it will be like 4 days from now, but it's showing 90% chance of rain that day and I'm trying to strategize.


No, the Dessert Party area is not covered at all because any covering would block the view of the section behind it. If it rains, make sure to have good outerwear to keep you warm and dry throughout the show and ask for your desserts to be boxed up immediately to keep them dry. You can wait until the day before your reservation to cancel, so keep checking the forecast. And be ready to get a free FP and to get great viewing if it does rain. Last night was great! Super view, no wait!


----------



## DizMe

theluckyrabbit said:


> No, the Dessert Party area is not covered at all because any covering would block the view of the section behind it. If it rains, make sure to have good outerwear to keep you warm and dry throughout the show and ask for your desserts to be boxed up immediately to keep them dry. You can wait until the day before your reservation to cancel, so keep checking the forecast. And be ready to get a free FP and to get great viewing if it does rain. Last night was great! Super view, no wait!


I thought you couldn't cancel?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DizMe said:


> I thought you couldn't cancel?


The cancellation policy is the same as for dining reservations -- 24 hours in advance. This is from the DLR website:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dessert-party/*Cancellation Policy *
You must cancel at least 1 day prior to your reservation to avoid a per-person cancellation fee. If you fail to cancel by then or are a no-show, the credit card provided at the time of reservation will be charged $10 per person.


----------



## DizMe

theluckyrabbit said:


> The cancellation policy is the same as for dining reservations -- 24 hours in advance. This is from the DLR website:
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disney-california-adventure/world-of-color-dessert-party/*Cancellation Policy *
> You must cancel at least 1 day prior to your reservation to avoid a per-person cancellation fee. If you fail to cancel by then or are a no-show, the credit card provided at the time of reservation will be charged $10 per person.


Oh, thanks! I think we may cancel this.


----------



## fly girl

Laur0406 said:


> I was all set to book it 60 days out from our trip (trip is in March) but this is making me rethink it.
> 
> Does the dessert party typically sell out close to the date? I am stuck because I don't want to miss out if it's nice but really don't want to sit in the rain!





DizMe said:


> I am assuming the WoC Dessert Party seating is not covered? Has anyone tried doing this when it was raining? It doesn't sound like it would be very pleasant. I know weather can change quickly and it's still too soon to know exactly what it will be like 4 days from now, but it's showing 90% chance of rain that day and I'm trying to strategize.




We just got back from very short notice trip. I booked 2 weeks before we went.

When I first booked, I could get any WOC dessert party except the one I wanted, the 9pm Thanksgiving show. Since we are on east coast time and knew the 10pm show would be too late, I booked the Friday 9pm show instead. However, I would periodically log on and check to see if Thursday's 9pm slot would open. After a few days of looking, it did so I canceled Friday and booked Thursday. No issues at all . . . until we get about 5 days out and I see the weather looks horrible. I kept close watch and saw that WOC dessert party still had openings for all days/times and that I could move it if needed. We got 2 days out and Accuweather had Thursday being the worst day for the rain, so I canceled the dessert party. No way would I want to pay that price to be in the rain. Of course, I wasn't the only one doing this so now the Friday show 9pm was unavailable, so I booked the 10pm and again kept watch. Low and behold 3 hours later, the 9pm opened and I booked it and canceled the 10pm show.

Whew! Lots of charges/credits on my credit card, but I was refunded fairly quickly and all was good. Thank goodness I canceled the Thanksgiving day slot, I would've been miserable in the rain. Friday's show was cold, but dry. Worth all the rearranging!!  

@Laur0406, book the one you want right away. Sure you could likely get it later, but it isn't worth the risk since you can easy cancel if you need to. 

@DizMe, it is not covered. Keep a close watch on the forecast. You don't want to be stuck trying to eat in the rain. Yuck! Check Accuweather's hourly forecast as you get closer. If a different day has a better forecast, try to switch.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Well, I hope I am not the one trying out the dessert party in the rain... 
there are  showers forecasted for tomorrow afternoon... I hope they won’t be to bad and more like the „showers“ from Saturday (only a couple of drops...) than those from Friday morning...
Though the big question is how do I keep the desserts dry...


----------



## JadeDarkstar

If you have to cancel at least one day out you get your money back? This is our first time trying the desert party.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

JadeDarkstar said:


> If you have to cancel at least one day out you get your money back? This is our first time trying the desert party.


See post #3130 below. 



fly girl said:


> ...
> Whew! *Lots of charges/credits on my credit card, but I was refunded fairly quickly and all was good.* Thank goodness I canceled the Thanksgiving day slot, I would've been miserable in the rain. Friday's show was cold, but dry. Worth all the rearranging!! ...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> Well, I hope I am not the one trying out the dessert party in the rain...
> there are  showers forecasted for tomorrow afternoon... I hope they won’t be to bad and more like the „showers“ from Saturday (only a couple of drops...) than those from Friday morning...
> Though the big question is how do I keep the desserts dry...


Ask for a to-go box right away when your desserts arrive so that you can cover them up if it starts to rain. If it is sprinkling/raining when you are seated, ask for the to-go box immediately so you can have it ready. And bring a shopping bag (one of the clear ones that you can get free at any shop) to make carrying your box easier. Enjoy the show!


----------



## B3rlingirl

theluckyrabbit said:


> Ask for a to-go box right away when your desserts arrive so that you can cover them up if it starts to rain. If it is sprinkling/raining when you are seated, ask for the to-go box immediately so you can have it ready. And bring a shopping bag (one of the clear ones that you can get free at any shop) to make carrying your box easier. Enjoy the show!


That’s a great idea to ask for a to-go box right away...  

Edit: you don’t have to ask for a go-to box... if it rains the desserts will be served in a plastic box.


----------



## Geemo

Has any one been to the WOC Dessert Party since they have re-vamped the table layout?
I have a reservation in a week and wondered if there is a preferred table location for the show.

When I went a year or so ago, "table 6" had a central view.

With the new table layout I was hoping to get an idea of what to ask for as they take us into be seated.

Thanks

Geemo


----------



## slpeters

We weren't that close to the front of the crowd waiting to be seated and flat out just said can we have whatever is closest to the center and we were pretty much dead center.  You would think they would seat people in the center first but it really seemed like unless you requested it they weren't.


----------



## DizMe

I did end up canceling my Dessert Party res for Wed Dec 3, and I'm SO glad I did! It poured buckets. We went to Napa Rose lounge instead and had a drink, dessert and coffee by the Christmas tree with the fireplace nearby . So I've still never seen WOC but I did have a great time with my sister on our annual Christmas getaway! If you've never had it, the World's Best Hot Chocolate at NR is heavenly.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

I just now booked the Dessert Party for late next week.  Praying for a wonderful experience for my teen Princesses and me!


----------



## pharmama

Finally decided we are for sure going to the parks this weekend (for my birthday).  I absolutely love WoC Seasons of Light and can't wait to see it again but I'm trying to decide if its worth doing the Dessert Party or not.  Looks like our party of 5 can still get the dessert party for the second show on Saturday but not the first.  I'm just wondering if this is really "worth it" for the second show or if it's pretty easy to get a decent spot if we just plan on second show.  Although I do enjoy the seat and dessert party experience, I'd hate to spend all that money only to find that we would have been just fine without it.  I haven't done "regular" WoC viewing in FOREVER- always dining package or dessert party- and never for second show so I'm not sure what to expect.  How have crowds been lately for the second show?


----------



## tsumgirl

I don't have experience with 1st vs. 2nd show, but just wanted to let you know the crowds picked up significantly today. At first, I thought it was due to it being the last day before the SoCal Select passes were blocked out, but majority of the people seemed to be first time visitors. I commented about the crowd pickup today after 2pm, and a few CMs agreed that there was a significant uptick in 1st time visitors. The wait times don't even really seem to reflect the crowd, because a lot of people were more focused on the shows as far as I could tell. So while wait times were higher today, most people were in the walkways enjoying holiday food or just trying to escape the lines in every quiet spot I know of.


----------



## Nonsuch

pharmama said:


> ...How have crowds been lately for the second show?


I just returned from my visit for Candlelight, and watched WOC twice.

The second WOC show Sunday December 8 at 10:15PM was very lightly attended.  The Dessert Party for the second show was reduced to the "original" area, with the tables and chairs in the expanded area (house right) already removed.  Even with the smaller area, several tables were empty or only had parties of 2.
Fastpasses were not being checked.

The single WOC show on Tuesday December 10 at 10:00PM was full in all areas.

I would expect the crowds for the second show would be larger on Saturday (vs Sunday), but you will likely still be able to get a "decent spot" without a dining package or dessert party.

Season of Light has been upgraded quite a bit from last year, and is now my favorite version of WOC -- of course any version is better than the terrible WOC Villainous (which I hope never returns)


----------



## pharmama

Thanks!  We decided to just take our chances and had no problem walking up to a great spot about 20 minutes before the second show last night.  I wouldn't say it was empty but I would have regretted having paid for the dessert party (though I could see there were lots of people who did).  Season of Light was wonderful as always and even DD14 who "hates World of Color" told me at least 5 times thank you for making me stay because she discovered she loved the holiday version.

On a side note, maybe it's already been discussed here but when I was exploring my options I noticed that they are now offering a WoC dining package for dinner at Storytellers.  At first I thought maybe it was to fill in when CC goes down for refurb in January but they're offering it now while CC is still open.  Interesting...


----------



## ttig34

We had the dessert party booked for Monday. It was very windy, and while in line they said it may be cancelled.  They sat us down about 9:15- gave us hot chocolate, plus a couple drinks of choice.  Brought out our dessert plate.s  At 10, started WOC, stopped about a minute later.  A few minutes later they tried again, and stopped it. So it ended up being cancelled due to the winds- so ended with the food and drinks for free, as they said they would refund the package price.  Of course disappointed that it was cancelled, but was nice to still get  little something out of it.


----------



## DisneyisaBLAST

ttig34 said:


> We had the dessert party booked for Monday. It was very windy, and while in line they said it may be cancelled.



We were at the same party. Someone called yesterday to confirm the refund because I had used a gift card for payment. I just checked the card today (Friday) and the refund was back on there - so it takes them a few days. Free drinks and snacks at Disney - can't complain!

We didn't get to see WoC Season of Light or Believe in Holiday Magic because it was cancelled every night we were there this week. It looked like Fantasmic still happened though.


----------



## whistlinmickey

pharmama said:


> On a side note, maybe it's already been discussed here but when I was exploring my options I noticed that they are now offering a WoC dining package for dinner at Storytellers.  At first I thought maybe it was to fill in when CC goes down for refurb in January but they're offering it now while CC is still open.  Interesting...



That is interesting. Thanks for sharing. Has anyone had this package yet? I’m wondering how this affects the viewing area locations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

pharmama said:


> ... I noticed that they are now offering a WoC dining package for dinner at Storytellers.  At first I thought maybe it was to fill in when CC goes down for refurb in January but they're offering it now while CC is still open.  Interesting...





whistlinmickey said:


> That is interesting. Thanks for sharing. Has anyone had this package yet? I’m wondering how this affects the viewing area locations. Thanks in advance!


One plus for the Storytellers WOC package is that it comes with 5 hours of valet parking at the GCH. So for APs who don't have parking on their passes, this package would be a way to have a nice date night in DCA with dinner and a show with the parking included.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

We attended the WOC Dessert Party last night, 12/21, and I thought it was an amazing experience!  Both my teen girls and I loved it. My oldest said “I feel like a VIP!”   I liked the seating placement (high top), view, generous plate of cheese, crackers and desserts, and our sweet waitress.  I also appreciated being able to finally sit down and relax for at least an hour or so. It was worth every penny to me.


----------



## rizzle64

I scanned 10 or 15 pages and couldn't find a post on this, so I thought I'd just ask.

What are your thoughts on leaving the WOC waiting area once you've established a 'spot'? We'll have a group of 7, with 3 young kids and I wondered if it's acceptable to come and go a little bit for food or bathroom breaks. Is this difficult? Frowned upon? We're planning on lining up around 90 minutes before a single show night and that's a long time to stay in one place with kids. Thoughts?


----------



## Cal-Pie

rizzle64 said:


> I scanned 10 or 15 pages and couldn't find a post on this, so I thought I'd just ask.
> 
> What are your thoughts on leaving the WOC waiting area once you've established a 'spot'? We'll have a group of 7, with 3 young kids and I wondered if it's acceptable to come and go a little bit for food or bathroom breaks. Is this difficult? Frowned upon? We're planning on lining up around 90 minutes before a single show night and that's a long time to stay in one place with kids. Thoughts?


Holding WOC spots is, well... difficult. Once you are let into the area, you are allowed to establish a spot and sit on the ground. During that time, I suppose it would be possible to leave if there was a couple of adults to hold your spot, although you'll be climbing over people to get in and out. About 15ish minutes before the show, there will be an announcement for everyone to stand. At that point, if you are not in your spot, someone else will fill it. There seems to be a rush forward, especially if you are at the rail. I've waited for WOC with littles before. It's not easy, but we make sure everyone goes potty first, and we bring snacks and card games into the area with us.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

rizzle64 said:


> I scanned 10 or 15 pages and couldn't find a post on this, so I thought I'd just ask.
> 
> What are your thoughts on leaving the WOC waiting area once you've established a 'spot'? We'll have a group of 7, with 3 young kids and I wondered if it's acceptable to come and go a little bit for food or bathroom breaks. Is this difficult? Frowned upon? We're planning on lining up around 90 minutes before a single show night and that's a long time to stay in one place with kids. Thoughts?


Taking kids, especially littles, to the restroom and to get snacks to bring back should be fine as long as one or two adults stay behind to hold your spots. Having jackets or something to mark the spots can help so that other guests know that the spaces are not up for grabs. Don't take a long time and don't take everyone at once. We usually take one or two kids at a time, depending on age and need. Older kids/teens can go on their own as long as they know they need to hurry back, i.e. no going on rides in the meantime. Use common sense and common courtesy and you should be fine. CMs will give you your FP back when you leave the vieiwing area and you should return it when you re-enter.


----------



## Peachy0118

I've never seen WOC before; I'm thinking we will either do the dessert party or dining reservations, but I am REALLY torn on which one to choose. 
Any advice?


----------



## GlowTheWeird

Dessert Party!!!!!  Having a table to sit and relax, taking away the stress of knowing when to get somewhere and holding places was worth it to us.... especially after a long day.  The treats are a plus.  convenience factor tho!!!!


----------



## bethwc101

GlowTheWeird said:


> Dessert Party!!!!!  Having a table to sit and relax, taking away the stress of knowing when to get somewhere and holding places was worth it to us.... especially after a long day.  The treats are a plus.  convenience factor tho!!!!


We are doing our first dessert party for WOC in August. I am so excited!


----------



## Peachy0118

GlowTheWeird said:


> Dessert Party!!!!!  Having a table to sit and relax, taking away the stress of knowing when to get somewhere and holding places was worth it to us.... especially after a long day.  The treats are a plus.  convenience factor tho!!!!



We haven't been DL since 2008, and won't be again for a while, so we really want to make the most of it. This does sound enticing... and you can see everything really well and all?


----------



## B3rlingirl

Peachy0118 said:


> We haven't been DL since 2008, and won't be again for a while, so we really want to make the most of it. This does sound enticing... and you can see everything really well and all?


You are a little further backten dining package FP (look at the first page for the viewing zones) but you can sit and still have a very good view...!

If you do free FP or dining package you will have to arrive very early to be able to claim a spot at the railing but if you are able to get one of those your view will probably better... but if you don’t arrive early enough the view will be significantly worse (even 2nd row can be really bad...) and you‘ll have to stand for a long time... we did it twice with free FPs. First time we were able to get spot a a railing somewhere in the middle (so still people in front of us) and the second time we got row two behind the railing in a similar position and hated it because we had to stand soo long and couldn’t even lean on the railing... my mom won’t do free FP again. 

I did the dessert party last thanksgiving time and loved it! Loved the view and loved the seats and loved the food and drinks... the view was actually way better than from our spots the previous trips...

I just looked for one of my pictures I made on my last trip...: so you can judge a little better...


----------



## Peachy0118

B3rlingirl said:


> You are a little further backten dining package FP (look at the first page for the viewing zones) but you can sit and still have a very good view...!
> 
> If you do free FP or dining package you will have to arrive very early to be able to claim a spot at the railing but if you are able to get one of those your view will probably better... but if you don’t arrive early enough the view will be significantly worse (even 2nd row can be really bad...) and you‘ll have to stand for a long time... we did it twice with free FPs. First time we were able to get spot a a railing somewhere in the middle (so still people in front of us) and the second time we got row two behind the railing in a similar position and hated it because we had to stand soo long and couldn’t even lean on the railing... my mom won’t do free FP again.
> 
> I did the dessert party last thanksgiving time and loved it! Loved the view and loved the seats and loved the food and drinks... the view was actually way better than from our spots the previous trips...
> 
> I just looked for one of my pictures I made on my last trip...: so you can judge a little better...
> 
> View attachment 463760



This is so helpful! Thank you so much!
DH is really tall (6'7") so he is worried about standing and blocking a kid's view. I'm rather short (5'2") so worried about not being able to see.

Looks like the dessert party will be the best bet then. Thanks so much!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Dessert Party update for those with allergies: We just did the Dessert Party at the beginning of the year. As usual, I noted my allergies under "Special Requests" when making our reservation. Someone from the Central Bakery emailed me to ask about my needs and requests. I asked for one regular dessert plate for DH and a fruit and cheese plate for me. (I have multiple allergies and sensitivities, so this is the easiest way to deal with everything.)  When we checked in, we were given different colored bracelets from everyone else to note the allergy. I told our server about my request and the special plate that should have my name on it. She found it without any problem. And, as a bonus, there was an extra dessert plate for me just in case I wanted it. So DH got 2 plates and I got all fruit and cheese (generous servings). Great table, great view, very fun night!


----------



## Poppins2010

My family (all adults) will be enjoying the dessert party for the first time in March. I understand that there are upper and lower tables, yes?  Is one a better view than the other? What is the going advice on this?    Thanks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Poppins2010 said:


> My family (all adults) will be enjoying the dessert party for the first time in March. I understand that there are upper and lower tables, yes?  Is one a better view than the other? What is the going advice on this?    Thanks!


It's not really "upper and lower" tables, but high (like bar tables) and low (like regular tables). The high tables have tall directors chairs and the low tables have regular folding chairs. Many people prefer the high tables, but the low tables have good views, too. It really depends on your comfort with the specific chairs. Some people have back problems, vertigo, issues getting in and out of the tall chairs, etc. and so prefer the regular chairs and low tables. Other people really like the tall tables and chairs. For example, we usually request the high tables and haven't had any problems so far. But last time we took my parents, it was clear that they were having to struggle a bit to get in and out of the tall chairs. Next time we take them, we'll request a low table for their comfort. Whichever table you choose, it's all up to you!


----------



## GlowTheWeird

Peachy0118 said:


> This is so helpful! Thank you so much!
> DH is really tall (6'7") so he is worried about standing and blocking a kid's view. I'm rather short (5'2") so worried about not being able to see.
> 
> Looks like the dessert party will be the best bet then. Thanks so much!


 Waiting for our WOC to begin.  I’m 5 feet tall, spouse is 6’2  there was really no one behind us in this pic. We were on a high top table.


----------



## Peachy0118

GlowTheWeird said:


> Waiting for our WOC to begin.  I’m 5 feet tall, spouse is 6’2  there was really no one behind us in this pic. We were on a high top table.


Wow! Okay that looks awesome...


----------



## GlowTheWeird

Peachy0118 said:


> Wow! Okay that looks awesome...


Definitely worth it, especially if you know you won’t be back for a minute.


----------



## Amunet

GlowTheWeird said:


> Waiting for our WOC to begin.  I’m 5 feet tall, spouse is 6’2  there was really no one behind us in this pic. We were on a high top table.


Yeah, this would be best for us but I don't think we can swing the cost (even if any reservations were open at this point). Do you two have experience standing in the FP area?
My s/o is tall also and worried about blocking people.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Amunet said:


> Yeah, this would be best for us but I don't think we can swing the cost (even if any reservations were open at this point). Do you two have experience standing in the FP area?
> My s/o is tall also and worried about blocking people.


DH is quite a bit taller than I am, so when we view the show in a standing area (either free FP or dining package), we try to stand all the way over to the side, up by a railing. Then we stand tandem (me in front, DH close behind) so we don't take up a lot of room. That way, I can see and DH can see over my head. Since we stand far over by the edge of the section, we don't block the view of people in the middle area. Most people can see around us or move around us. So far, this strategy has worked fine.


----------



## Amunet

theluckyrabbit said:


> DH is quite a bit taller than I am, so when we view the show in a standing area (either free FP or dining package), we try to stand all the way over to the side, up by a railing. Then we stand tandem (me in front, DH close behind) so we don't take up a lot of room. That way, I can see and DH can see over my head. Since we stand far over by the edge of the section, we don't block the view of people in the middle area. Most people can see around us or move around us. So far, this strategy has worked fine.


Thank you  Yeah, we usually do that as well, I'm 5'6" and he is 6'4". This post says there are two fastpass areas, do they both have side rails?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Amunet said:


> Thank you  Yeah, we usually do that as well, I'm 5'6" and he is 6'4". This post says there are two fastpass areas, do they both have side rails?


Front rails and side ropes, the last time we were in those sections. And the last time we viewed from the wet zone, it was so empty that everyone was super spread out and there was lots of space for everyone!


----------



## LizzyS

Peachy0118 said:


> I've never seen WOC before; I'm thinking we will either do the dessert party or dining reservations, but I am REALLY torn on which one to choose.
> Any advice?



I had this decision to make myself and went with the dessert party because the thought of sitting down to relax *during* the show appealed to me.  Although it's different, we did the HEA dessert party at MK in 2018 and absolutely loved doing that; my husband even said it was his favorite thing on our trip.


----------



## bethwc101

LizzyS said:


> I had this decision to make myself and went with the dessert party because the thought of sitting down to relax *during* the show appealed to me.  Although it's different, we did the HEA dessert party at MK in 2018 and absolutely loved doing that; my husband even said it was his favorite thing on our trip.


How far in advance did you "line up" Say they say the dessert party starts at 9, what time would you line up to secure a decent location high top?


----------



## LizzyS

bethwc101 said:


> How far in advance did you "line up" Say they say the dessert party starts at 9, what time would you line up to secure a decent location high top?



Oops, we do the dessert party next month; I didn't make that clear!

Hopefully someone else can chime in!


----------



## limace

We showed up at 8:10 last Sunday-ticket said 8:15 for a 9:00 show. We should’ve been earlier as we were pretty much at the end of the line. With that being said, our party of 6 still got a front row high top, albeit all the way on one side. View was still fabulous.

It was a good show. Lovely, and our service was absolutely wonderful. Way too much food-we had plenty to snack on all week. Cheese was good, desserts were fine-disney desserts, you know? This was the holiday version-it’s beautiful, though perhaps not as tear-jerking as the normal version.

I think I’m glad I did it but probably wouldn’t do it again. $500 is a lot of money and maybe could’ve spent that in other ways. However, it was a great way to celebrate my 50th!


----------



## mouschievous

DisneyisaBLAST said:


> We were at the same party. Someone called yesterday to confirm the refund because I had used a gift card for payment. I just checked the card today (Friday) and the refund was back on there - so it takes them a few days. Free drinks and snacks at Disney - can't complain!
> 
> We didn't get to see WoC Season of Light or Believe in Holiday Magic because it was cancelled every night we were there this week. It looked like Fantasmic still happened though.


Did you pay with a disney gift card? How did you do that? I was told in another thread that I wouldn't be able to use gift cards for WOC dessert party because I'd have to pay in advance.


----------



## DisneyisaBLAST

mouschievous said:


> Did you pay with a disney gift card? How did you do that? I was told in another thread that I wouldn't be able to use gift cards for WOC dessert party because I'd have to pay in advance.


Yes, but you have to call into dining reservations to give them the gift card info. They deduct the party price at the time of reservation. They really should just allow this to be done online, but for whatever reason they don't.

Side notes: I was surprised at how many people they accommodate at the WoC dessert party. In my mind I was imagining like 20 people and in reality it seemed closer to 100 people. Also, as a party of 2 we were seated at a table with another couple. We were given a choice of director's high top chairs or normal lower seating and we chose lower. I'd imagine if you arrived late you might not have a choice in seating. I think we arrived around 9:00 when the reservation was for 9:15 and most people were already seated or in line ahead of us.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyisaBLAST said:


> ... I was surprised at how many people they accommodate at the WoC dessert party. In my mind I was imagining like 20 people and in reality it seemed closer to 100 people. Also, as a party of 2 we were seated at a table with another couple. We were given a choice of director's high top chairs or normal lower seating and we chose lower. I'd imagine if you arrived late you might not have a choice in seating. I think we arrived around 9:00 when the reservation was for 9:15 and most people were already seated or in line ahead of us.


The Dessert Party normally seats at least 100 guests and up to 200 on busy nights. (The area was doubled late last year.) We've been told by WOC CMs that the seating is pre-assigned according to when you make your reservation and the size of your party. I know that we've had people show up at the very last minute before showtime who were seated at our table, high top, front row, center -- so it really doesn't always matter how long you wait in line. And the WOC Dessert Party webpage says to be aware that parties of fewer than 4 guests will probably be sharing a table. We've always shared a table, even when there was only one extra seat available.


----------



## bethwc101

theluckyrabbit said:


> The Dessert Party normally seats at least 100 guests and up to 200 on busy nights. (The area was doubled late last year.) We've been told by WOC CMs that the seating is pre-assigned according to when you make your reservation and the size of your party. I know that we've had people show up at the very last minute before showtime who were seated at our table, high top, front row, center -- so it really doesn't always matter how long you wait in line. And the WOC Dessert Party webpage says to be aware that parties of fewer than 4 guests will probably be sharing a table. We've always shared a table, even when there was only one extra seat available.


To get a seat like that, high top, front row, center. How far in advance are you booking. Are you typically online the morning it is available and booking or are you a little later?


----------



## B3rlingirl

bethwc101 said:


> How far in advance did you "line up" Say they say the dessert party starts at 9, what time would you line up to secure a decent location high top?


I lined up about 20 min prior to the given time of I recall correctly and was maybe the 6th party or so in line... I could have lined up a later without issue...(even if I hadn’t been solo...)
the reason for me to be early was to have enough time to enjoy the free drinks (2 alcoholic and many hot chocolates)


theluckyrabbit said:


> The Dessert Party normally seats at least 100 guests and up to 200 on busy nights. (The area was doubled late last year.) We've been told by WOC CMs that the seating is pre-assigned according to when you make your reservation and the size of your party. I know that we've had people show up at the very last minute before showtime who were seated at our table, high top, front row, center -- so it really doesn't always matter how long you wait in line. And the WOC Dessert Party webpage says to be aware that parties of fewer than 4 guests will probably be sharing a table. We've always shared a table, even when there was only one extra seat available.


But they ask you at check in if you want a low or high top table... so they can’t really pre-assign.


----------



## limace

Yeah, we were offered a choice of a couple tables at check in.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

B3rlingirl said:


> ... But they ask you at check in if you want a low or high top table... so they can’t really pre-assign.


They weren't asking guests the last time we did the Dessert Party. The show was sold out, so I don't know if that made any difference. The CM told me that they can make some adjustments for things like guests who can't sit at high tables, but overall, the seatings are pre-assigned.
ETA: Looks like this is yet another example of "Ask 10 CMs, get 10 different answers!" It's possible that the CMs I spoke with were new (holiday hires?) and not as experienced at the WOC game. The second show Dessert Party certainly had a more relaxed vibe than any of the first show parties that we've done.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

bethwc101 said:


> To get a seat like that, high top, front row, center. How far in advance are you booking. Are you typically online the morning it is available and booking or are you a little later?


We knew our night would be very busy, so I booked the first day my date became available.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

I was in a party of 3 and attended on a Friday night in December.  I booked  online in the morning WOC  opened up for accept reservations (after checking the website 2x day for many many days waiting to make my reservation).

Day of event -- lined up about 30 mins prior time stated and was pretty much near the end of the line...maybe 3/4 of the way back.

We were then given a choice of high top or low top table and I asked the CM about the preassigned seating.  Response was they only preassign when there are several guests with accessibility needs.  Otherwise they would have to ask at the time of reservation of what type of table you wanted.   Was also  told the place in line was more important then when you booked.  Even the person that booked the last available spot for WOC could be first in line and get their pick of seat before anyone.

However -- not sure it really matters.  The area is so small that ALL the tables seemed to have a great view.  Perhaps the tables on the extreme sides are not the best but most we pretty comparable.  I wouldn't worry about it or show up 60 mins prior to stand in line if you want the very first pick of all the tables.


----------



## AmyJamer

I’m trying to look ahead to world of color times when we are there- is it normal for times to change so much? Wednesday is listed as 9 (dessert party time says 7:15), Thursday is listed at 8:15 and Friday at 10. Makes sense weekend time would be later- just wondering if anyone as insight. Thanks!


----------



## luvallprincesses

What will the schedule be for WOC on Thursday, March 5 with the After Hours Pixar event occurring? Trying to decide in our 4 day trip that week (Tues-Fri) which day to dedicate to DCA, wanting to ensure to see WOC (but not go to the party or buy park hoppers since we’re buying MaxPass).  We are already dedicating Friday to DLR due to being the only F! opportunity, and wanted to do DLR on our first day, Tuesday.


----------



## ChanaC

I feel like the answer is no, but it's worth asking - is there a way to watch World of Color outside of California Adventure? Is there a restaurant or viewing deck at the Grand Californian? I'm planning on getting a one day, non-park hopper ticket to Disneyland, but it's on a day with no nighttime show at Disneyland. I thought it would be cool to somehow checkout a night show before leaving for the day.


----------



## ParkHopper1

There is a viewing deck at GCH (room for only a few people and you need key card to access) and you can see it from select rooms at GCH and PPH...but all of those views are awful IMO. WOC is designed to be seen head on...otherwise all you see off axis is some pretty fountains with lights.


----------



## MaddAboutYou

theluckyrabbit said:


> DH is quite a bit taller than I am, so when we view the show in a standing area (either free FP or dining package), we try to stand all the way over to the side, up by a railing. Then we stand tandem (me in front, DH close behind) so we don't take up a lot of room. That way, I can see and DH can see over my head. Since we stand far over by the edge of the section, we don't block the view of people in the middle area. Most people can see around us or move around us. So far, this strategy has worked fine.


I love that you are so considerate this way!


----------



## Tattylou

Dessert party price includes 2 alcoholic drinks per 21+ guest?  Did I see that someplace? Thanks


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tattylou said:


> Dessert party price includes 2 alcoholic drinks per 21+ guest?  Did I see that someplace? Thanks


We each received 2 glasses of sparkling wine (didn't ask for the second one -- the CM just brought them during the show) and DH also received 2 cups of hot chocolate.


----------



## haileymarie92

Tattylou said:


> Dessert party price includes 2 alcoholic drinks per 21+ guest?  Did I see that someplace? Thanks


Correct. You can have 2 alcoholic drinks (sparkling wine or the blue mixed drink) and as many non-alcoholic drinks as you'd like. They have the best hot chocolate! They also have unlimited mini Dasani water bottles which is nice.


----------



## maleficent55

Silly question I can probably figure out but I really want to ask here for a (hopefully) concrete answer:
Can I plan that WOC will be running on Monday April 20th?
 And there would be just 1 showing?

since I have your attention (), historically what would the hours be on that Monday for both DL and DCA please. Thanks


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

maleficent55 said:


> Silly question I can probably figure out but I really want to ask here for a (hopefully) concrete answer:
> Can I plan that WOC will be running on Monday April 20th?
> And there would be just 1 showing?
> 
> since I have your attention (), historically what would the hours be on that Monday for both DL and DCA please. Thanks



Hours are historically for that Monday DL 8-midnight, and DCA 8-10pm, with WOC at 10 pm... and those long hours indicate very busy parks.


----------



## Susie63

We were very happy with the premium viewing for WOC when we dined at CC. Are they using that area for WOC now? Do they have  dining option with WC fp?


----------



## Susie63

Nevermind. I see that it is opening tomorrow


----------



## maleficent55

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Hours are historically for that Monday DL 8-midnight, and DCA 8-10pm, with WOC at 10 pm... and those long hours indicate very busy parks.


It is possible that Monday April 20th will be less busy than Friday April 17th, agree?


----------



## B3rlingirl

haileymarie92 said:


> Correct. You can have 2 alcoholic drinks (sparkling wine or the blue mixed drink) and as many non-alcoholic drinks as you'd like. They have the best hot chocolate! They also have unlimited mini Dasani water bottles which is nice.


Oh... I could have asked for another bottle... I really liked the taste of that water!
 (and that’s something because usually I don’t drink still water if I can avoid it somehow...) I actually almost bought a bottle the next day...

Something to remember for the next time!

(And yes the hot chocolate is very nice especially if you are feeling a little cold after drink the 2 blue mixed drinks during winter time...)


----------



## mouschievous

@B3rlingirl that's funny - Dasani is one of the 2 bottled water brands that I can't stand


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

maleficent55 said:


> It is possible that Monday April 20th will be less busy than Friday April 17th, agree?



unlikely... historically, Mondays are the most busy weekday.  See this thread...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/is-there-better-days-at-dl-then-others.3788753/


----------



## HydroGuy

maleficent55 said:


> Silly question I can probably figure out but I really want to ask here for a (hopefully) concrete answer:
> Can I plan that WOC will be running on Monday April 20th?
> And there would be just 1 showing?
> 
> since I have your attention (), historically what would the hours be on that Monday for both DL and DCA please. Thanks


Hours around Apr 20 seem to depend on when Easter occurs - this year on April 12. See links below for historical hours and entertainment. Likely WOC will play once and it will be at 8PM or 9PM (off-season hours).

"Historical DLR Park Hours, Entertainment and Refurbs" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2291124

"Choosing When To Visit DLR: Summary of High and Low Season and When Each Happens" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36509602


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Something hit me this weekend....We attended the Dessert Party back in December.  We did not tip our amazing server.  It never occurred to me!  Should I have tipped?


----------



## matthewthompson87

Carrie in AZ said:


> Something hit me this weekend....We attended the Dessert Party back in December.  We did not tip our amazing server.  It never occurred to me!  Should I have tipped?



The prepaid price included tax and gratuity (tip). Tipped cast members would probably always enjoy a cash gratuity for *exceptional* service.


----------



## Peachy0118

Can someone tell me what desserts are typically included in this package? Does it vary?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Peachy0118 said:


> Can someone tell me what desserts are typically included in this package? Does it vary?


The posts below include photos of the dessert plates: one regular and one holiday. The photos give you a good idea of what kind of desserts are included and how generous the servings are.



DWillowBay said:


> My family just did the WOC Dessert Party last week.   We loved it!   Great seating (you can be at a high top or low top table...CM will ask you as you check in).  Wide selection of beverages.   And the dessert platter blew me away.   There was so much that we ended up getting a to-go box (CM supplied that) to take back to the hotel.  Several cheeses...the brie was great!  Crackers and toasts.   Amazing.    Great location.   It's pricey, but for a treat, we'd do it again.   For medical reasons, one of our party needed a low-sugar plate.   No problem.   I just called and they arranged a beautiful plate for him.





B3rlingirl said:


> That’s a great idea to ask for a to-go box right away...
> 
> Edit: you don’t have to ask for a go-to box... if it rains the desserts will be served in a plastic box.
> View attachment 456476


----------



## Peachy0118

theluckyrabbit said:


> The posts below include photos of the dessert plates: one regular and one holiday. The photos give you a good idea of what kind of desserts are included and how generous the servings are.


Thanks so much! Just wasn't sure if the items switched out often...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Peachy0118 said:


> Thanks so much! Just wasn't sure if the items switched out often...


The offerings can change, but I don't remember them being dramatically different. There is always a cookie, a cheesecake, a chocolate cake, a berry, fruit (melon, grapes, berries) and cheese.


----------



## Peachy0118

theluckyrabbit said:


> The offerings can change, but I don't remember them being dramatically different. There is always a cookie, a cheesecake, a chocolate cake, a berry, fruit (melon, grapes, berries) and cheese.


Thanks so much!


----------



## matthewthompson87

DWillowBay said:


> For medical reasons, one of our party needed a low-sugar plate.   No problem.   I just called and they arranged a beautiful plate for him.



Anyone have a recollection what is generally on the low-sugar version? We may be in the same boat for March.


----------



## haileymarie92

matthewthompson87 said:


> Anyone have a recollection what is generally on the low-sugar version? We may be in the same boat for March.


I requested one for my FIL last September and am doing so again for our trip this month. In September he got more grapes and cheese, plus a few sugar free desserts. He was happy with the offerings.


----------



## LizzyS

I'm sure I've read the answer to my question in this very thread, but now I can't remember- Where do you report to for the dessert party and how far in advance should we show up to get in line?


----------



## matthewthompson87

LizzyS said:


> I'm sure I've read the answer to my question in this very thread, but now I can't remember- Where do you report to for the dessert party and how far in advance should we show up to get in line?


The consensus from this thread is to arrive about 20-30 mins before the party start time if you have specific needs or very strong preferences for where you’re sitting.

We plan to arrive shortly before the time indicated on the reservation, since the view from all tables seems acceptable.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LizzyS said:


> I'm sure I've read the answer to my question in this very thread, but now I can't remember- Where do you report to for the dessert party and how far in advance should we show up to get in line?


There are signs around the viewing area which tell you where to report for the different areas. Look for the sign that says "Dessert Party." It should be somewhere across from the LM ride.


----------



## katyringo

LizzyS said:


> I'm sure I've read the answer to my question in this very thread, but now I can't remember- Where do you report to for the dessert party and how far in advance should we show up to get in line?



here is what the sign looks like


----------



## DWillowBay

matthewthompson87 said:


> Anyone have a recollection what is generally on the low-sugar version? We may be in the same boat for March.


----------



## Satye1

This might be a silly question but does online MAXPASS work with World of Color or just paperfast passes?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Satye1 said:


> This might be a silly question but does online MAXPASS work with World of Color or just paperfast passes?


You can use MP to get WOC FPs!


----------



## TikiRob

Phew!  I'm feeling overloaded with the amount of info in this thread.  Thanks everyone!

I'm getting the impression WOC dining packages don't really guarantee a great view like F! dining packages.  Is that a fair statement?


----------



## B3rlingirl

TikiRob said:


> Phew!  I'm feeling overloaded with the amount of info in this thread.  Thanks everyone!
> 
> I'm getting the impression WOC dining packages don't really guarantee a great view like F! dining packages.  Is that a fair statement?


Yep. I guess you can say that.
The dessert party gives a pretty good view though... and seats... 
but the regular WOC dining packages don’t guarantee a good view...


----------



## PRomano

Dessert party question--
I have a party of 2, are we likely to sit with another party or are there tables for 2?  Also are tables assigned at check in?  I am going mid-March.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TikiRob said:


> Phew!  I'm feeling overloaded with the amount of info in this thread.  Thanks everyone!
> 
> I'm getting the impression WOC dining packages don't really guarantee a great view like F! dining packages.  Is that a fair statement?


There is NO guaranteed great viewing for WOC with any package. All viewing for WOC is based on the inverse ratio of Time Invested : Money Spent. In other words, the more money you are willing to spend on a package, the less time you will have to spend waiting to get a good viewing spot. So, spend $$$ on the Dessert Party and get a guaranteed seat with a good to great view. (Disclaimer: any seat can be blocked by a shoulder kid or rude guest in the section or walkway in front of you -- that is not on Disney!) Spend zero money on a free WOC FP and invest at least 90 minutes in wait time to get a great viewing spot in the free viewing area. The CCR and WCT dining packages fall in the middle -- spend $$ and wait less than 90 minutes but more than you would for the Dessert Party (and no chair). We've had very good to great viewing in all sections: free FP, CCR and WCT Dining Package sections, and Dessert Party. It all depends on how much money you are willing to spend and how much time you are willing to invest in claiming and holding your spots.



PRomano said:


> Dessert party question--
> I have a party of 2, are we likely to sit with another party or are there tables for 2?  Also are tables assigned at check in?  I am going mid-March.


As of 2/08/20 (from a WOC lead): There are no tables for 2 only unless you buy out the entire table for just your party. If the Dessert Party isn't sold out on your night, there might be empty seats at your table -- no guarantees. The WOC webpage states clearly that you will be asked to share your table with other guests unless you are a party of 4 or more. Tables for large groups or groups with special needs appear to be assigned ahead of time. e.g. tables for 12 set aside ahead. Other tables may be assigned ahead (just in general), but can be changed when you check in.


----------



## PRomano

Thank you,  I had read that we will share a table, I was just wondering if that actually happens.  It will be worth it for my mother to have a seat during the show!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PRomano said:


> Thank you,  I had read that we will share a table, I was just wondering if that actually happens.  It will be worth it for my mother to have a seat during the show!


Every time we have done the Dessert Party, we've shared our table with a couple or a single guest. So far, everyone has been friendly. You will all be there for WOC, so at least you'll already have that in common!


----------



## PRomano

theluckyrabbit said:


> Every time we have done the Dessert Party, we've shared our table with a couple or a single guest. So far, everyone has been friendly. You will all be there for WOC, so at least you'll already have that in common!


I agree!  I am an over planner.  I ask way too many questions. I love WOC. This will be my mother’s first and probably only trip to DL, so I am trying to fit in all the now WDW things.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PRomano said:


> I agree!  I am an over planner.  I ask way too many questions. I love WOC. This will be my mother’s first and probably only trip to DL, so I am trying to fit in all the now WDW things.


One fun thing you can try (if you can distract your mother for a bit -- maybe some shopping?): explain to the CMs at check in that this will be your mother's first time seeing WOC and her only trip to DLR; ask if there is a special table you can have for her. We did that for my parents for their first Dessert Party, and CMs came through for us with a great table with a fantastic view (my mom is very petite, so we were very worried about her being able to see well). DH took my parents on LM while I tried to explain everything and check us in. It worked out really well!


----------



## PRomano

Great idea!  We are also celebrating her beating cancer twice!  We went to WDW last November because she always wanted to see the decorations. We are visiting DL then Vegas this trip. We have a wedding in Vegas. Our first trip to Vegas was after beating her first cancer.


----------



## AmyJamer

Anyone else have a dessert party booked 2/19?  Got an email about time change for the show but website still shows original show time of 9 pm. I called Disney dining and they know nothing about it....


----------



## PRomano

I did get an email about that time change but I am going in March. I emailed but haven’t heard back


----------



## gerilyne

PRomano said:


> I did get an email about that time change but I am going in March. I emailed but haven’t heard back


When in March?  I just booked my dessert package for the 2nd week of March and the reservation time was for 9:15pm for a 10pm show.


----------



## Syndrome

Where on the app can you book WOC using Maxpass ? 
I looked , and I can not see where there is a location (like every other attraction) , that you can click and book a FP for WOC ???


----------



## PRomano

gerilyne said:


> When in March?  I just booked my dessert package for the 2nd week of March and the reservation time was for 9:15pm for a 10pm show.


The issue is the email said February 19, but I am actually going March 19!  I asked if the time change is for March as well. I will follow up


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Syndrome said:


> Where on the app can you book WOC using Maxpass ?
> I looked , and I can not see where there is a location (like every other attraction) , that you can click and book a FP for WOC ???


If FPs are still available, the option should show up. Once FPs are gone for the day, the option is no longer shown. At least, that's how it seems to work on my app.


----------



## Syndrome

theluckyrabbit said:


> If FPs are still available, the option should show up. Once FPs are gone for the day, the option is no longer shown. At least, that's how it seems to work on my app.



Thank You !


----------



## JJ2017

theluckyrabbit said:


> If FPs are still available, the option should show up. Once FPs are gone for the day, the option is no longer shown. At least, that's how it seems to work on my app.


If pulling a FP for WOC doesn't take up any other FPs, why don't more people grab one right away (when using Maxpass?  Am I missing something?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

JJ2017 said:


> If pulling a FP for WOC doesn't take up any other FPs, why don't more people grab one right away (when using Maxpass?  Am I missing something?


Some people don't want the color offered (usually blue is offered first) or the first show (if there are two that night). Others have dining packages. And still others don't know the FPs are available via MP or they mistakenly think that WOC and F! FPs are linked to the ride FPs.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Moved from the ROTR Superthread:



shosh1530 said:


> Delurking to ask, where in GCH can you do this? Is it for concierge level only? We'll be staying there for first time in 29 days!
> 
> We'll also be trying for boarding groups our 4 days in the parks. Fingers crossed we get one the first day, because not riding seems to NOT be an option for our 8 year old.





HydroGuy said:


> Don't get your hopes up, it is not that great of a view of WOC. But there is a WOC viewing platform on the 5th or 6th floor at GCH. I can't recall which. You can ask at the hotel. Pretty easy to find.





montreid said:


> Not great view.  Off to the side and don't get a good view of the projections.   But...it's three minutes from the room and with sore feet and seen woc before.....it's adequate .  If you haven't seen it.   Get fastpass and watch it properly the first time.
> 
> It's 6th floor.  Paradise view terrace.   Go to the dvc wing on the very south side.  Take elevators to 6th floor.  Use room key to get in.  No concierge needed


----------



## iHEARTflorida

I’m very tempted to book the dessert party for my mother and I, it’s her first trip and I haven’t seen WOC in over 10 years. My trip last year we skipped the show as I was too tired from being in the parks all day and didn’t want to have to fight for a viewing spot. 

Having a chair and a little bit of food and drink sounds great. My mother and I are both only 5ft2 so the only thing concerning me is if we were to get the second row and the show be blocked by heads for us. 

We are in DL for the start of Food and Wine and so far every night has availability, makes me think we might even get a table to ourselves. 

Also weather question - how cool has on been in the evenings later, just jeans and a light jacket enough? 

Any recs whether to pick a Fri, Sat or Sunday night for the desert party?


----------



## PRomano

PRomano said:


> I did get an email about that time change but I am going in March. I emailed but haven’t heard back





gerilyne said:


> When in March?  I just booked my dessert package for the 2nd week of March and the reservation time was for 9:15pm for a 10pm show.


I just got an email saying the time is changed for the show I booked March 19.  The show is at 8:30 now, so we have to check in at 7:45, what time should I get in line?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PRomano said:


> I just got an email saying the time is changed for the show I booked March 19.  The show is at 8:30 now, so we have to check in at 7:45, what time should I get in line?


The quote below should give you some idea of how to gauge the line up time. The time stated on your confirmation is the latest you should get in line. (Although, we've had people show up at our front row table just minutes before the show started and still have a great seat!) So think 7:45 and count back how much time you want to wait -- you'll still have guaranteed seats and a good/great view if you show up at 7:45, so add however much time you're willing to wait in line at the podium and start from there, e.g. half hour wait would mean lining up at 7:15. And you can always ask the Dessert Party CMs in the area what they recommend, too. 



limace said:


> We showed up at 8:10 last Sunday-ticket said 8:15 for a 9:00 show. We should’ve been earlier as we were pretty much at the end of the line. With that being said, our party of 6 still got a front row high top, albeit all the way on one side. View was still fabulous...


----------



## PRomano

Thank you so much!  I will ask when I get there.  7:45 just felt too late for me.  There are just 2 of us.  This will be my mother's first and probably only visit.


----------



## sherilaine

I was looking to book the WOC Dessert Package and notice that April 21st is the latest date on the calendar is shows as available.  I am wondering if perhaps WOC is going down after that now?  Or is it often not available as far out as 60 days?


----------



## ParkHopper1

Often times dining and dessert packages are not released until entertainment schedule is released which can be less than the typical 60 day dining reservation window.


----------



## LizzyS

We loved WOC and did the dessert party (this past Monday, the 24th), which was great.

We got in line a little more than half an hour before the start of the party and there were already quite a few people lined up, so I was glad we showed up when we did because I like to show up early (just my style).


----------



## Winnowill

Yeah, when we tried to book it for June 2018, I think it was day 51 before they opened the DP up. Of course, that we the Year of the Great WOC Outage, and we didn't ultimately get to do it.


----------



## PRomano

Thank you, I will plan accordingly


----------



## haileymarie92

To follow up on the diabetic options: We did the party this past Tuesday Feb 25th. My FIL is diabetic and requested a diabetic plate. He got a plate with several sugar free desserts and some grapes. He was a little disappointed there was no cheese on his plate, but the cast member quickly brought a full plate of all cheese. He was very satisfied with the options and liked trying the sugar free stuff. If I remember correctly his plate had a chocolate covered strawberry, a marzipan cake pop, a chocolate mousse dessert, and a fruity granola type dessert along with grapes, pineapple, and melon.


----------



## swimchick1984

OK, does anyone know if the end of April will they only do world of color and fantasmic on the weekends?


----------



## HydroGuy

swimchick1984 said:


> OK, does anyone know if the end of April will they only do world of color and fantasmic on the weekends?


WOC runs nightly year round. F! runs weekends (Fri-Sun) in off season such as late April.

See 

"Historical DLR Park Hours, Entertainment and Refurbs" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2291124 

"Choosing When To Visit DLR: Summary of High and Low Season and When Each Happens" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36509602


----------



## julesann

This is curious...(I posted in another thread, but maybe I'll get a faster answer here   ).  I've been waiting to book WOC Dinner for 5/1. It showed up for 5/2 today but is off the calendar the prior week from 4/22-5/1. As it usually runs every night do you think there a refurb going on or something else? Or do you think this is a glitch and it will be added for 5/1?


----------



## MikeRx

julesann said:


> This is curious...(I posted in another thread, but maybe I'll get a faster answer here   ).  I've been waiting to book WOC Dinner for 5/1. It showed up for 5/2 today but is off the calendar the prior week from 4/22-5/1. As it usually runs every night do you think there a refurb going on or something else? Or do you think this is a glitch and it will be added for 5/1?


We are waiting for the WOC DP for 4/25. In the past, they simply have not confirmed show times yet and will post soon; however the 5/2 availability makes me wonder about the schedule that week. We will stalk the reservations and hope it opens up. We have a Fantasmic! back up plan if it isn’t available. Regular dining packages for WOC aren’t open for that week (April 22 - May 1) either. The WOC dessert party and dining scheduling marches to a beat of a different drummer as compared to other reservations. Good luck and I hope it opens for all of us!


----------



## HydroGuy

julesann said:


> This is curious...(I posted in another thread, but maybe I'll get a faster answer here   ).  I've been waiting to book WOC Dinner for 5/1. It showed up for 5/2 today but is off the calendar the prior week from 4/22-5/1. As it usually runs every night do you think there a refurb going on or something else? Or do you think this is a glitch and it will be added for 5/1?





MikeRx said:


> We are waiting for the WOC DP for 4/25. In the past, they simply have not confirmed show times yet and will post soon; however the 5/2 availability makes me wonder about the schedule that week. We will stalk the reservations and hope it opens up. We have a Fantasmic! back up plan if it isn’t available. Regular dining packages for WOC aren’t open for that week (April 22 - May 1) either. The WOC dessert party and dining scheduling marches to a beat of a different drummer as compared to other reservations. Good luck and I hope it opens for all of us!


Hmmm. WOC does not go down often. Only really one time as I recall in 2018. Then they had an accident during that refurb that kept it down much longer than planned.

My guess is that it will show in late April and will become available soon. As others have said, and @MikeRx above notes, WOC reservations can be tricky. It could be down that week. If it was that, I would have expected a refurb announcement from Disney. You may want to call Disney dining and ask?


----------



## Markonefive

HydroGuy said:


> Hmmm. WOC does not go down often. Only really one time as I recall in 2018. Then they had an accident during that refurb that kept it down much longer than planned.
> 
> My guess is that it will show in late April and will become available soon. As others have said, and @MikeRx above notes, WOC reservations can be tricky. It could be down that week. If it was that, I would have expected a refurb announcement from Disney. You may want to call Disney dining and ask?


I called Disney Dining Reservations today.  They said WoC is dark for that week.  That's why the dates don't show up as available for the on-line booking.  Unlikely to change at this point, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## HydroGuy

Markonefive said:


> I called Disney Dining Reservations today.  They said WoC is dark for that week.  That's why the dates don't show up as available for the on-line booking.  Unlikely to change at this point, I wouldn't count on it.


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## julesann

WOC is on the calendar for 5/2 but there are no WOC dessert reservations just dinner.  Any ideas with what's going on?


----------



## MikeRx

Markonefive said:


> I called Disney Dining Reservations today.  They said WoC is dark for that week.  That's why the dates don't show up as available for the on-line booking.  Unlikely to change at this point, I wouldn't count on it.


I emailed them and got a generic “dates are always changing” reply. I’ll operate like it’s dark, but still check back each day. I’m glad we have a F! dinner reservation booked. Thanks for calling and posting.
Mike


----------



## scunnin3

I just checked and the Dessert Party is available starting on 5/5 and 5/6.  Hope that helps some folks.

The dining packages are available on the 2nd, then storyteller's is unavailable on the 3rd (possibly fully booked as the other two restaurants are available) but then the 4th is unavailable everywhere.  Isn't that weird?  Any ideas on an explanation?


----------



## tsumgirl

scunnin3 said:


> I just checked and the Dessert Party is available starting on 5/5 and 5/6.  Hope that helps some folks.
> 
> The dining packages are available on the 2nd, then storyteller's is unavailable on the 3rd (possibly fully booked as the other two restaurants are available) but then the 4th is unavailable everywhere.  Isn't that weird?  Any ideas on an explanation?


It's May the 4th (be with you), which draws a lot of the Star Wars crowd.


----------



## By-Tor and Snow Pup

I am sure the answer is somewhere in these forums, but somehow can't seem to find it.... Apologies
[Re: the WOC Dining Package at Storyteller's Cafe]
Simple question: Can you use the Grand California entrance from DCA to get to and leave the Storyteller's Cafe? Thanks


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Yes you can use the DCA entrance to go to any of the GCH restaurants, and go back to DCA afterward.


----------



## mmouse50

When can you start making a reservation for the World of Color Dessert Party?  Is it 60 days out?  I am looking at the reservations screen on the website and it looks like just 45 days are currently open.  I have a package booked through Costco for the end of June staying at the Disneyland Hotel but none of that shows in My Disneyland.   If it is 60 days out will I be able to book on April 28th?  Or do they just open a couple months at a time like Florida does?  Or is it because my reservation doesn't show up in their system because I can't link it on the My Disneyland site.


----------



## Federalist45

Reservations are available 60 days out, i.e, May 8th. It’s a safe assumption that on the days that do not have package availability before May 8th, there will be no World of Color show.

You do not need to have a package booked or in the system to make reservations.


----------



## sherilaine

There are no world of color shows end of April for some reasons.  We were going to book the dessert party for last week of April but sadly we will have to wait until another time.


----------



## jacandjan

We have had this problem in the past. When I finally talked to someone who knew what they were talking about it turned out to be the entertainment division dragging their feet on making up the schedule for all entertainment. Turned out to be correct  at least for us . World of Color schedule showed up about 2 weeks late.


----------



## wdwfan22

jacandjan said:


> We have had this problem in the past. When I finally talked to someone who knew what they were talking about it turned out to be the entertainment division dragging their feet on making up the schedule for all entertainment. Turned out to be correct  at least for us . World of Color schedule showed up about 2 weeks late.



Except that it is available to book in May. Just not April 22 - May 4. It sounds to me like it will be dark during that period. Which stinks, cuz that's when I wanted to book it.


----------



## jacandjan

Bummer...….perhaps a refurb. Sorry for the confusion on my part.


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

I think it must be some sort of small refurb.  I was able to book our package for May 7.


----------



## Winnowill

mmouse50 said:


> When can you start making a reservation for the World of Color Dessert Party?  Is it 60 days out?  I am looking at the reservations screen on the website and it looks like just 45 days are currently open.  I have a package booked through Costco for the end of June staying at the Disneyland Hotel but none of that shows in My Disneyland.   If it is 60 days out will I be able to book on April 28th?  Or do they just open a couple months at a time like Florida does?  Or is it because my reservation doesn't show up in their system because I can't link it on the My Disneyland site.


The WOC DP doesn't always show up in the system right at the 60-day mark. Last time I booked it, it wasn't available until day 52.


----------



## LizzyS

Spoiler: I was so surprised at... (spoiler for WOC, the show itself)



how much FIRE is involved, lol.  We loved the show.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LizzyS said:


> Spoiler: I was so surprised at... (spoiler for WOC, the show itself)
> 
> 
> 
> how much FIRE is involved, lol.  We loved the show.


This is why it took youngest such a long time before he could watch the show. We had so many "practice runs" viewing from behind the show because he loved it... until that part. It was so exciting and scary at the same time! Now he loves it, but it sure took a while! And I wasn't going to pay for a dining package or invest 90 minutes waiting until I was certain he was going to love it!


----------



## Epicnemesis

Why did they get rid of early showings? I remember when I first took my wife, then girlfriend for Valentine’s Day back in 2011 or so, we had a normal time dinner reservation, like 6:30 or so at Ariels Grotto and by the time dessert rolled out I was shielding her eyes from the first viewing to not spoil it. 

Fast forward 9 years, we have a 4 year old who saw the holiday WoC, but we want to take to the regular version. We go on weekends and the earliest I’ve ever seen was 9. She fades fast after 8.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

mmouse50 said:


> When can you start making a reservation for the World of Color Dessert Party?  Is it 60 days out?  I am looking at the reservations screen on the website and it looks like just 45 days are currently open.  I have a package booked through Costco for the end of June staying at the Disneyland Hotel but none of that shows in My Disneyland.   If it is 60 days out will I be able to book on April 28th?  Or do they just open a couple months at a time like Florida does?  Or is it because my reservation doesn't show up in their system because I can't link it on the My Disneyland site.


As the pp said, WOC Dining Packages don't always show up at exactly 60 days out. It can take a few days or more for them to be entered into the system, so keep checking. (Although rumor has it that WOC will be on hiatus the last week of April.) As for your hotel reservations, at DLR, those don't link to the Disneyland App. (There is no MDE at DLR, only at WDW.)  You can link your park tickets to the DLR app by scanning them in. If you buy them directly from Disney while logged into your account, they should show up automatically.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Hi! If it rains do they cancel WOC and or the dessert party? If they do cancel do you get your $ back? Thanks


----------



## B3rlingirl

If it’s just light rain it will still be on and you’ll get your desserts in a box instead of a plate... so they won’t get too wet...


----------



## Geemo

tinksdreamwishes said:


> Hi! If it rains do they cancel WOC and or the dessert party? If they do cancel do you get your $ back? Thanks


I haven't seen them cancel.
After all they announce those in the front will get wet.
If the weather looks like rain I pack rain gear and a blanket


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Thank you!


----------



## Grammy4Lizzy

I believe it says if they cancel WOC they will still have the desert part.


----------



## cruisehopeful

It rained the last 10 minutes or so of one of the dessert parties I went to. They didn't really do anything. I guess because it was the last 10 minutes and they figured we should be done eating by then. Lots of food was left on a lot of the tables.


----------



## HydroGuy

Epicnemesis said:


> Why did they get rid of early showings? I remember when I first took my wife, then girlfriend for Valentine’s Day back in 2011 or so, we had a normal time dinner reservation, like 6:30 or so at Ariels Grotto and by the time dessert rolled out I was shielding her eyes from the first viewing to not spoil it.
> 
> Fast forward 9 years, we have a 4 year old who saw the holiday WoC, but we want to take to the regular version. We go on weekends and the earliest I’ve ever seen was 9. She fades fast after 8.


I do not recall WOC ever showing as early as 6:30PM. I think the earliest it has shown was 8PM. WOC opened in 2010 and for awhile they had three showings each night. Then two for a long time, especially weekends and high season. Now it is usually just one.

The reason? Interest has waned. It is still an awesome show. I saw WOC last Saturday with DS28, DS25 and DS23 using a Dessert Party reservation. The kids said over and over, "wow, this show is just so good!".


----------



## Epicnemesis

HydroGuy said:


> I do not recall WOC ever showing as early as 6:30PM. I think the earliest it has shown was 8PM. WOC opened in 2010 and for awhile they had three showings each night. Then two for a long time, epseically weekends and high season. Now it is usually just one.
> 
> The reason? Interest has waned. It is still an awesome show. I saw WOC last Saturday with DS28, DS25 and DS23 using a Dessert Party reservation. The kids said over and over, "wow, this show is just so good!".


Yea it was probably around 8. 6:30 reservation, inevitable wait to be seated, and then it started well into the meal. 

I wish they had more 8:00 showings. Hopefully in the summer they’ll have 2 showings with the early one at a more doable time.


----------



## tammie33

Nope.  Poured on us on and off Thanksgiving night and they did not cancel either WOC or the dessert party.  We huddled under umbrellas, but it was COLD.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Dine Line now says WOC will be dark from 4/22 - 5/04. Dining Packages are available to book starting 5/05.


----------



## meryll83

Does anyone have any experience of this with the park closure?

The terms and conditions on the booking don’t make sense because they refer to a deposit, but this was a pay in full at the time of booking event?

If I cancel myself online, will I automatically get a full refund? Or do I need to try and call?

My booking is for mid-April, but now DL is closed “until further notice”...


----------



## katyringo

You cancel online and in a few days a refund will come through with your method of payment


----------



## Winnowill

During the great WOC outage of 2018, we got a cancellation notice, and then a refund within just a couple of days. We didn't have to do anything.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

They cancelled my ressie automatically, I got an email saying it was cancelled and a refund a couple days later... we were supposed to do that tonight


----------



## StarWarsNerd24

Well we knew this was coming...started to cancel all of our May 1-9 rezzies.  I have done all the dinner and activity ones on the Disney website but can I do the same for our Prepaid WOC dessert party rezzies?  Or do i need to phone Disney directly?

Sad day for a number of reasons.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

StarWarsNerd24 said:


> Well we knew this was coming...started to cancel all of our May 1-9 rezzies.  I have done all the dinner and activity ones on the Disney website but can I do the same for our Prepaid WOC dessert party rezzies?  Or do i need to phone Disney directly?
> 
> Sad day for a number of reasons.


Start with the fifth post before yours and see if that and the following posts answer your question. It is sad, but at least you should get a full refund.


----------



## Joycek007

Hello,

I sadly cancelled my WOC package for June (hoping to rebook it for August). I  have not received the refund. I booked and cancelled in the app/website. The reservation is definitely cancelled but I have not received a refund. Do I have to contact someone about that?

Thanks!


----------



## Winnowill

It might take a day or two.


----------



## Joycek007

Winnowill said:


> It might take a day or two.



Thank you I will keep looking. It has been 5 days. I have an email confirmation confirming all the other cancellations, including the Droid Depot, but did not get an email for WOC.


----------



## edhmom

I cancelled my WOC package two days ago for the end of June as well.  I haven't seen a credit yet but am not surprised by that.  The odd thing is I cancelled 3 reservations, and only got an email confirmation for one of them.  The others aren't showing up in my reservations though so I know they got cancelled, it's just strange.


----------



## dina444444

Joycek007 said:


> Thank you I will keep looking. It has been 5 days. I have an email confirmation confirming all the other cancellations, including the Droid Depot, but did not get an email for WOC.


It can typically take the bank up to 10 business days to credit back the refund, but I know some places are currently saying to allow up to 30 days for the systems to process the refunds with the volume going through.


----------



## Joycek007

dina444444 said:


> It can typically take the bank up to 10 business days to credit back the refund, but I know some places are currently saying to allow up to 30 days for the systems to process the refunds with the volume going through.


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## Joycek007

edhmom said:


> I cancelled my WOC package two days ago for the end of June as well.  I haven't seen a credit yet but am not surprised by that.  The odd thing is I cancelled 3 reservations, and only got an email confirmation for one of them.  The others aren't showing up in my reservations though so I know they got cancelled, it's just strange.


Yes this sounds close to what I see.


----------



## edhmom

edhmom said:


> I cancelled my WOC package two days ago for the end of June as well.  I haven't seen a credit yet but am not surprised by that.  The odd thing is I cancelled 3 reservations, and only got an email confirmation for one of them.  The others aren't showing up in my reservations though so I know they got cancelled, it's just strange.



My credit ended up showing up 3 days after I cancelled.


----------



## Joycek007

Mine showed up as well. Bittersweet.


----------



## Cal-Pie

How would they seat a party of 5 at the dessert party? Would they split us up or add an extra chair to a 4 top?


----------



## Sparky McGrew

Cal-Pie said:


> How would they seat a party of 5 at the dessert party? Would they split us up or add an extra chair to a 4 top?


We were a party of 5. They added an extra chair and we all managed to fit in around the table.


----------

